# Men in women's bathrooms



## SmokeALib

OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
OK with you?
If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
This country is fucked.


----------



## The Great Goose

It was fucked a long time ago. Far worse things have happened.  They just don't SEEM worse.


----------



## strollingbones

one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...


----------



## strollingbones

btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....


----------



## strollingbones

so if i am okay with allowing the safest option for kids...i am sick.......smh....you people are just amazing in the homophobia


----------



## deltex1

So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.


----------



## strollingbones

omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...


----------



## strollingbones

note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...


----------



## eagle1462010

Here's my stand on this.............

If you have a Wanker...........go to the men's bathroom.

If you don't go to the women's bathroom..........

If you don't know which one you have.........check yourself into a mental hospital..


----------



## miketx

strollingbones said:


> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...



Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.


----------



## Pete7469

RegressiveParasite should be here any minute pissing and moaning about deviants rights and bigotry.


----------



## Boss

This is real simple. If you have a penis, you have no business in a women's rest room. It has nothing to do with homophobia or insensitivity to gender identity. Penis between the legs-- no ladies room. Simple. If trannies need accommodation, use the men's room. 

I can't understand why there is suddenly some big huge problem of injustice with this now. I think it's simply a matter of the LGBT crowd not having anything new to whine and moan about now that they've gotten Gay Marriage. It's part of that "slippery slope" that everyone warned about. Once you start accommodating sexual lifestyles with the law, there is no putting that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## Geaux4it

That's all a little girl needs is for Agnus to sit down next to her and start blowing out. Asking her if everything is coming out OK over there

-Geaux


----------



## strollingbones

non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?


----------



## Pete7469

eagle1462010 said:


> Here's my stand on this.............
> 
> If you have a Wanker...........go to the men's bathroom.
> 
> If you don't go to the women's bathroom..........
> 
> If you don't know which one you have.........check yourself into a mental hospital..


----------



## Geaux4it

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?



Not allowing someone with a chorizo to use the girls bathroom

-Geaux


----------



## AvgGuyIA

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...


Could an argument for allowing transvestites in women's restrooms be more stupider?  Think the lady in there with that dad and daughter might be upset over it?


----------



## miketx

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?



It's sickening to see how perverts condone and defend  SICKNESS like this.


----------



## Boss

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?



I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

strollingbones said:


> omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...


Maybe because womens restrooms have been traditionally a safe haven where no male would dare enter.  But thanks to all you neoQueers, those traditions are coming under fire.  4 more years of fageral rule and this nation is fucked.


----------



## Boss

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow...



Non gender bathrooms allow any number of bad things to happen to innocent people. Now... if there is a convenience store with one bathroom that has a lock and a single toilet, etc.... that's another thing. But this craziness of letting men use women's bathrooms because they identify as transsexual, is wrong. 

Transsexuals should use the men's room.


----------



## Wilbur Right

Boss said:


> Transsexuals should use the men's room.





Cause that's what you do, right boss.


----------



## Boss

Wilbur Right said:


> Cause that's what you do, right boss.



If I were a tranny... yes.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

strollingbones said:


> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...


Traditionally, men are the perverts, not women.  It's male perverts behind all this.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?


We know what you're really pushing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one will see a dick being whipped out


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Boss said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non gender bathrooms allow any number of bad things to happen to innocent people. Now... if there is a convenience store with one bathroom that has a lock and a single toilet, etc.... that's another thing. But this craziness of letting men use women's bathrooms because they identify as transsexual, is wrong.
> 
> Transsexuals should use the men's room.
Click to expand...

You can't transfer to any other sex.  These men are transvestites whether they are sans dick or not.


----------



## Boss

Skull Pilot said:


> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one one see a dick being whipped out



They also have doors that say "WOMEN" on them. A woman is not a transvestite with a penis. Sorry.


----------



## DGS49

(1)  No one has a problem with a woman who "identifies as a man" using the men's room.  It's weird, but no one gives a damn.

(2) Most sane men consider that no adult male with "junk" should be roaming free in a ladies room where you have pre-pubescent girls...regardless of how he is dressed.

(3)  "Homophobia"?  What the fuck does that have to do with anything?

(4)  "Weirdo-Phobia," maybe.

(5) Men who think they are "truly" women (and vice versa) are suffering from a neurotic delusion and need psychiatric help to get over it.  Going along with their delusion is not a kindness, it is "enabling."


----------



## Skull Pilot

Boss said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one one see a dick being whipped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have doors that say "WOMEN" on them. A woman is not a transvestite with a penis. Sorry.
Click to expand...


The premise here was flawed

I really don't care who is in a stall in a bathroom next to me it really is no big deal


----------



## Boss

AvgGuyIA said:


> You can't transfer to any other sex. These men are transvestites whether they are sans dick or not.



I don't know of any men who don't have dicks.


----------



## Boss

Skull Pilot said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one one see a dick being whipped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have doors that say "WOMEN" on them. A woman is not a transvestite with a penis. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The premise here was flawed
> 
> I really don't care who is in a stall in a bathroom next to me it really is no big deal
Click to expand...


I don't care either but I am a man. So if we need some "gender neutral" option, make it the men's room!  I don't want men with penises in my daughter's restroom. If I ever catch one in my daughter's restroom, I don't care what the law says, they are going to endure a severe ass whooping.


----------



## miketx




----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.



Maurice does it in front of one of ours and Maurice will rue the day. Bank it


----------



## miketx

> Maurice does it in front of one of ours and Maurice will rue the day. Bank it



With that kind of talk, you must be an old lady! 

My grandma used to throw out "rue the day" quite often.


----------



## eagle1462010

Alright people...............time to end this argument once and for all...............

Since they have declared unisex bathrooms the standard for our path forward..................we will piss on the toilet seats in protest.......................

That will create such an outrage to women in this country that they will DEMAND WASHINGTON END THIS.............and we'll leave all the toilet seats up..........................

Women would go postal on this..........and would end this NONSENSE FOREVER.


----------



## NYcarbineer

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> .



He's pissing in the sink?  What backwoods shithole are you from?


----------



## NYcarbineer

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



Some places have 3 bathrooms now.  Men, women, and family.


----------



## miketx

If they are gonna have bathrooms that support chicks with dicks then they'll have to put urinals in the "female" bathroom so the dick mongers can "whip it out".


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## deltex1

In your home you have what could be considered gender neutral bathrooms.  But how many allow their fourteen year old son to do his business while your ten year old daughter is plucking her eyelashes at the vanity mirror?  When that custom changes, then maybe Maurice can be accommodated....yo.


----------



## SassyIrishLass




----------



## Boss

NYcarbineer said:


> Some places have 3 bathrooms now. Men, women, and family.



If a capitalist wants to go to the expense and trouble of putting in an extra restroom, that should be up to them. I would be opposed to "third bathrooms" being made mandatory. Again, if there needs to be an "Alt" bathroom, make it the men's room, we'll make that sacrifice. Penises do not need to be in the little girl's rooms.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?

...and now that's ancient history.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Boss said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some places have 3 bathrooms now. Men, women, and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a capitalist wants to go to the expense and trouble of putting in an extra restroom, that should be up to them. I would be opposed to "third bathrooms" being made mandatory. Again, if there needs to be an "Alt" bathroom, make it the men's room, we'll make that sacrifice. Penises do not need to be in the little girl's rooms.
Click to expand...


What about lesbians in the 'little girl's rooms'?


----------



## eagle1462010

Maybe the schools should have unisex showers as well............What could possible go wrong..............


----------



## Wildman

AvgGuyIA said:


> Traditionally, men are the perverts, not women.



i do believe we have a female pervert posting in this thread ........!!


----------



## Boss

NYcarbineer said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some places have 3 bathrooms now. Men, women, and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a capitalist wants to go to the expense and trouble of putting in an extra restroom, that should be up to them. I would be opposed to "third bathrooms" being made mandatory. Again, if there needs to be an "Alt" bathroom, make it the men's room, we'll make that sacrifice. Penises do not need to be in the little girl's rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about lesbians in the 'little girl's rooms'?
Click to expand...


No problem. Vaginas can't molest vaginas.


----------



## Moonglow

Early American gender neutral toilet..


----------



## Boss

NYcarbineer said:


> Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?
> 
> ...and now that's ancient history.



Yes, and with gay marriage... one of the fears was the "slippery slope" and what we're seeing now is the first downhill slalom... welcome to the societal culture that legitimizes sexuality through laws. Still don't think we'll one day be debating people marrying their goats? It's all coming. No depravity is too far!


----------



## Boss

Moonglow said:


> Early American gender neutral toilet..



Not a public restroom. Sorry... straw man.


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?
> 
> ...and now that's ancient history.




are trannys  considered to be gay?   just need some clarification here.


----------



## Moonglow

Boss said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a public restroom. Sorry... straw man.
Click to expand...

It was in it's day....


----------



## Boss

Redfish said:


> are trannys considered to be gay? just need some clarification here.



The one in NC trying to get the laws changed is a convicted child molester.


----------



## Redfish

Boss said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are trannys considered to be gay? just need some clarification here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in NC trying to get the laws changed is a convicted child molester.
Click to expand...



right, gotta let those freaks enjoy their sexual identity too. fricken moron liberals.


----------



## SmokeALib

NYcarbineer said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pissing in the sink?  What backwoods shithole are you from?
Click to expand...

Oh so now you gonna bring bathroom ethics into the equation? I think that went out the window when we decided it was ok to allow an adult, sexual perverse male in the same bathroom as my little girl.


----------



## Moonglow

SmokeALib said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pissing in the sink?  What backwoods shithole are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now you gonna bring bathroom ethics into the equation? I think that went out the window when we decided it was ok to allow an adult, sexual perverse male in the same bathroom as my little girl.
Click to expand...

How many have been in the terloit with your little girl?


----------



## SmokeALib

deltex1 said:


> In your home you have what could be considered gender neutral bathrooms.  But how many allow their fourteen year old son to do his business while your ten year old daughter is plucking her eyelashes at the vanity mirror?  When that custom changes, then maybe Maurice can be accommodated....yo.


WTF? Not in my house.


----------



## SmokeALib

Moonglow said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pissing in the sink?  What backwoods shithole are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now you gonna bring bathroom ethics into the equation? I think that went out the window when we decided it was ok to allow an adult, sexual perverse male in the same bathroom as my little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many have been in the terloit with your little girl?
Click to expand...

Zero. And it will stay that way.


----------



## Moonglow

SmokeALib said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pissing in the sink?  What backwoods shithole are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now you gonna bring bathroom ethics into the equation? I think that went out the window when we decided it was ok to allow an adult, sexual perverse male in the same bathroom as my little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many have been in the terloit with your little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero. And it will stay that way.
Click to expand...

I doubt you know if it has or not...


----------



## SmokeALib

Moonglow said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pissing in the sink?  What backwoods shithole are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now you gonna bring bathroom ethics into the equation? I think that went out the window when we decided it was ok to allow an adult, sexual perverse male in the same bathroom as my little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many have been in the terloit with your little girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero. And it will stay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you know if it has or not...
Click to expand...

WTF are you babbling about????


----------



## Wildman

deltex1 said:


> *So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?*



since libertards like to refer to our guns as as a penis substitute.., i would pull back my jacket and show that pervert my "PENIS" !!


----------



## Wildman

Moonglow said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a public restroom. Sorry... straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in it's day....
Click to expand...


*not if it were on PRIVATE property.., dumbass!!*


----------



## Redfish

Moonglow said:


> Early American gender neutral toilet..




the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.


----------



## Moonglow

Redfish said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
Click to expand...

The one at the church I attended as a small boy did not..


----------



## Redfish

Moonglow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one at the church I attended as a small boy did not..
Click to expand...



"public property"   why is that concept so difficult for you?


----------



## Fugazi

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



In 40 years, I have never seen another mans penis in a public washroom.  Just what exactly do you think goes on in public washrooms.


----------



## Moonglow

Fugazi said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 40 years, I have never seen another mans penis in a public washroom.  Just what exactly do you think goes on in public washrooms.
Click to expand...

These guys are peekers..


----------



## SmokeALib

Fugazi said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 40 years, I have never seen another mans penis in a public washroom.  Just what exactly do you think goes on in public washrooms.
Click to expand...

Apparently you've never been to a NFL football game.


----------



## Redfish

Fugazi said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 40 years, I have never seen another mans penis in a public washroom.  Just what exactly do you think goes on in public washrooms.
Click to expand...



since you are normal, you would not be looking, but perverts are not normal and are looking and showing and flaunting.  

people should use restrooms based on their physical anatomy, not what they THINK they might be.


----------



## Renae

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Most of trans folks don't walk in and "Whip it out".  We sit, in a closed stall and pee like every other lady, do our business, maybe touch up our make up and hair and then we leave.  

And believe it or not, many of us are just as horrified at the prospect of some pervert using our status to get his rocks off.


----------



## mdk

Stop staring at my Ditka!


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> This is real simple. If you have a penis, you have no business in a women's rest room. It has nothing to do with homophobia or insensitivity to gender identity. Penis between the legs-- no ladies room. Simple. If trannies need accommodation, use the men's room.


You know, we have to go one year living as the opposite gender before we can fix the whole "Have a penis" requirement you seem to think is so important.  That means we cannot work for a year?  Should never leave our homes?  Or do you mean for that year, you want us in our dresses and skirts using the urinals with the boys? 

I get the fundamental point you are making, however its callous and too simple.


Boss said:


> I can't understand why there is suddenly some big huge problem of injustice with this now. I think it's simply a matter of the LGBT crowd not having anything new to whine and moan about now that they've gotten Gay Marriage. It's part of that "slippery slope" that everyone warned about. Once you start accommodating sexual lifestyles with the law, there is no putting that genie back in the bottle.


It's partially recognizing that some of us need to use the restroom, and bigots and homophobes make that difficult.   Part of it you are quite correct is the LGBT political agenda, and those idiots only make things far worse for everyone.  They are as absurd as Feminazi's but much louder.


----------



## Seawytch

Here's what you get when you bigots and haters demand that people "use the restroom based on their physical anatomy":

You will demand that this individual use the women's restroom:






And that this individual use the men's room:






God you people are fucking stupid.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...


Homosexual =/= transgender

You all are so full of educationphobia you don't even consider common sense


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> You know, we have to go one year living as the opposite gender before we can fix the whole "Have a penis" requirement you seem to think is so important. That means we cannot work for a year? Should never leave our homes? Or do you mean for that year, you want us in our dresses and skirts using the urinals with the boys?
> 
> I get the fundamental point you are making, however its callous and too simple.



I have no idea what you're trying to say. When you come upon public restrooms labeled WOMEN and MEN... look between your legs for a penis. IF you have one, you belong in the MENS room and NOT in the WOMENS room. There is nothing callous about that. It's doesn't require anything more than knowing if you have a penis. 



Renae said:


> It's partially recognizing that some of us need to use the restroom, and bigots and homophobes make that difficult. Part of it you are quite correct is the LGBT political agenda, and those idiots only make things far worse for everyone. They are as absurd as Feminazi's but much louder.



Again, if you need to use the restroom and you have a penis... MENS room. No penis... WOMENS room. That is NOT homophobic. I don't care if you are gay or straight. I care about a penis not being in the same restroom with my daughter. Understood??? 

I'll tell you something else... I don't care about protests, boycotts, movements, PC laws passed, etc.  IF you have a penis and I catch you in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to regret your choice.


----------



## Moonglow

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, we have to go one year living as the opposite gender before we can fix the whole "Have a penis" requirement you seem to think is so important. That means we cannot work for a year? Should never leave our homes? Or do you mean for that year, you want us in our dresses and skirts using the urinals with the boys?
> 
> I get the fundamental point you are making, however its callous and too simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to say. When you come upon public restrooms labeled WOMEN and MEN... look between your legs for a penis. IF you have one, you belong in the MENS room and NOT in the WOMENS room. There is nothing callous about that. It's doesn't require anything more than knowing if you have a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's partially recognizing that some of us need to use the restroom, and bigots and homophobes make that difficult. Part of it you are quite correct is the LGBT political agenda, and those idiots only make things far worse for everyone. They are as absurd as Feminazi's but much louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if you need to use the restroom and you have a penis... MENS room. No penis... WOMENS room. That is NOT homophobic. I don't care if you are gay or straight. I care about a penis not being in the same restroom with my daughter. Understood???
> 
> I'll tell you something else... I don't care about protests, boycotts, movements, PC laws passed, etc.  IF you have a penis and I catch you in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to regret your choice.
Click to expand...

Sure buddy, sure....


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> Here's what you get when you bigots and haters demand that people "use the restroom based on their physical anatomy":



And what you are going to get with your stupid political correctness, is a lot of transvestites being severely harmed by people like me who are not going to tolerate this. So if you want to pick this mountain to die on, that's entirely up to you. Call me names, rant and rave, protest and boycott... you're not bringing your penis in the restroom with my daughter.  Try it and die.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> I have no idea what you're trying to say. When you come upon public restrooms labeled WOMEN and MEN... look between your legs for a penis. IF you have one, you belong in the MENS room and NOT in the WOMENS room. There is nothing callous about that. It's doesn't require anything more than knowing if you have a penis.


So if I, a pre-operative transgender woman decides to go to the bathroom you believe I should use the men's room.   Even though the only way you're really going to tell I have  penis is if I use the urinal.  That's absurd.  Totally absurd.  I'm not using the men's restroom in skirt.



Boss said:


> Again, if you need to use the restroom and you have a penis... MENS room. No penis... WOMENS room. That is NOT homophobic. I don't care if you are gay or straight. I care about a penis not being in the same restroom with my daughter. Understood???
> 
> I'll tell you something else... I don't care about protests, boycotts, movements, PC laws passed, etc.  IF you have a penis and I catch you in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to regret your choice.


How, you think I and people like myself are a threat to your daughter?  Please.  We are just women, trying to use the restroom. Also, I've been in restrooms, with my penis with daughters, so have thousands of others.  We go in, we sit, we do our business, we leave.  What are you going to do about that?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Men in women's bathrooms"

…is an idiotic nonissue, a ridiculous red herring fallacy contrived by the right in an effort to conceal their unwarranted contempt for transgender Americans, and ‘justify’ disadvantaging transgender Americans through force of law.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you get when you bigots and haters demand that people "use the restroom based on their physical anatomy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you are going to get with your stupid political correctness, is a lot of transvestites being severely harmed by people like me who are not going to tolerate this. So if you want to pick this mountain to die on, that's entirely up to you. Call me names, rant and rave, protest and boycott... you're not bringing your penis in the restroom with my daughter.  Try it and die.
Click to expand...

Okay asshole.  I've tried being nice to you.  You realize most of Transgender (that's different then Transvestite) realize there are willfully ignorant and obsessively aggressive people like you out there in the world.

And we also happen to love CHL.  I happen to be one of those ladies.  So IF, IF we were somehow in a place where I was using the restroom with your daughter, and you somehow figured out I've not had GRS yet and you decided to try to harm me...

I'd have no regrets defending my life.


----------



## Renae

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Men in women's bathrooms"
> 
> …is an idiotic nonissue, a ridiculous red herring fallacy contrived by the right in an effort to conceal their unwarranted contempt for transgender Americans, and ‘justify’ disadvantaging transgender Americans through force of law.


Please don't say "the right", that's both intellectually bigoted and wrong.  I've run into bigotry from lefties as well.  I prefer to say "Willfully ignorant" as it's far more accurate.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


This fails as a straw man fallacy, nothing but an inane lie – it is in no way a ‘democratic policy.’

It is a principle of democrats to respect the rights of all Americans, to embrace change and diversity, and to protect citizens’ individual liberty to engage in self-expression.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to say. When you come upon public restrooms labeled WOMEN and MEN... look between your legs for a penis. IF you have one, you belong in the MENS room and NOT in the WOMENS room. There is nothing callous about that. It's doesn't require anything more than knowing if you have a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I, a pre-operative transgender woman decides to go to the bathroom you believe I should use the men's room.   Even though the only way you're really going to tell I have  penis is if I use the urinal.  That's absurd.  Totally absurd.  I'm not using the men's restroom in skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you need to use the restroom and you have a penis... MENS room. No penis... WOMENS room. That is NOT homophobic. I don't care if you are gay or straight. I care about a penis not being in the same restroom with my daughter. Understood???
> 
> I'll tell you something else... I don't care about protests, boycotts, movements, PC laws passed, etc.  IF you have a penis and I catch you in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to regret your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How, you think I and people like myself are a threat to your daughter?  Please.  We are just women, trying to use the restroom. Also, I've been in restrooms, with my penis with daughters, so have thousands of others.  We go in, we sit, we do our business, we leave.  What are you going to do about that?
Click to expand...

Your mental illness is YOUR PROBLEM, not everyone else's.
And yes, transgender IS a mental illness.


----------



## SmokeALib

Ok let's have 3 bathrooms -
Men
Women
Sexual Perverts


----------



## Mac1958

I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
.


----------



## SmokeALib

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> This fails as a straw man fallacy, nothing but an inane lie – it is in no way a ‘democratic policy.’
> 
> It is a principle of democrats to respect the rights of all Americans, to embrace change and diversity, and to protect citizens’ individual liberty to engage in self-expression.
Click to expand...

Change and diversity? More like embracing sexual perversity to our children.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

NYcarbineer said:


> Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?
> 
> ...and now that's ancient history.


Yes, and conservatives were wrong then as they’re wrong now.

Most on the right are just not happy unless they’re discriminating against someone.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

What if men could use the woman's bathroom.   Can you imagine the tities we would see?   I like the idea.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

SmokeALib said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pissing in the sink?  What backwoods shithole are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now you gonna bring bathroom ethics into the equation? I think that went out the window when we decided it was ok to allow an adult, sexual perverse male in the same bathroom as my little girl.
Click to expand...

Wrong.

No one ‘decided’ any such thing.

What you believe as an ignorant bigot doesn’t make true your ridiculous lies and fallacies.


----------



## whitehall

This is not a gigantic movement (pardon the pun). It's a handful (pardon the pun again) of freakazoid men supported by the left wing and turned into a political issue. If New York City wants to risk traumatizing girls and women with a freak show in the ladies room let them do it and if some states want to protect women from this kind of unstable behavior it should be O.K. with everyone else. Why punish basketball and circus fans?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

“Transgender” is a Mental Illness and Should be Treated as such: Former Johns Hopkins Chief Psychiatrist -

Of course the ones with the condition will be in denial & those that support their cause are either uninformed or willfully ignorant.

Biology does not lie. If you were born a sex, you will always be that sex no matter what games you play or self mutilation you inflict on yourself.


----------



## Muhammed

strollingbones said:


> omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...


A lot of perverts pretend to be females on the internet.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> So if I, a pre-operative transgender woman decides to go to the bathroom you believe I should use the men's room. Even though the only way you're really going to tell I have penis is if I use the urinal. That's absurd. Totally absurd. I'm not using the men's restroom in skirt.



Then don't use a public restroom. 

There is no difference in the men's restroom, it also has stalls. 

What is absurd is that you don't have any respect for others.


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you get when you bigots and haters demand that people "use the restroom based on their physical anatomy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you are going to get with your stupid political correctness, is a lot of transvestites being severely harmed by people like me who are not going to tolerate this. So if you want to pick this mountain to die on, that's entirely up to you. Call me names, rant and rave, protest and boycott... you're not bringing your penis in the restroom with my daughter.  Try it and die.
Click to expand...


It's not political correctness, it simple correctness. 

Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?






or are you going to beat up this individual for using the mens room?





Or are you going to hang out outside of women's rooms and beat up this individual for using the ladies restroom?






So who are you going to "beat up" for the "crime" of having to use the restroom to pee?


----------



## Tresha91203

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?



Children are already allowed into the restroom with their parent. This is not suddenly allowing parents to supervise kids in the restroom. Kids currently accompany their parent to the restroom. Are you thinking it is somehow a good thing to have grown hetero man men going to the women's restroom if they happen to have a daughter?

Women do not want grown men in their bathroom. We adjust undergarments, tweeze stray hairs, put on makeup & style hair. You might be surprised at the levels of undress in there. Just make the men's room gender neutral. Men don't care who sees them.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

strollingbones said:


> so if i am okay with allowing the safest option for kids...i am sick.......smh....you people are just amazing in the homophobia



*It's been a very good 7.5 years of Obama's presidency that people have the luxury to sit around and argue about this in the first place.  How many times has any of us ever in our lifetime been in the same public restroom with a cross-dressing transgender?  

Somebody wants to get their hands on little Suzie a stupid law passed by a bunch of uni-brow conservatives isn't going to change that.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Men in women's bathrooms"
> 
> …is an idiotic nonissue, a ridiculous red herring fallacy contrived by the right in an effort to conceal their unwarranted contempt for transgender Americans, and ‘justify’ disadvantaging transgender Americans through force of law.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't say "the right", that's both intellectually bigoted and wrong.  I've run into bigotry from lefties as well.  I prefer to say "Willfully ignorant" as it's far more accurate.
Click to expand...

You are sick. The willfully ignorant individuals are those who encourage & support your behavior because the put "feelings" ahead of biological reality.

Kinda like that stupid woman who ran a chapter of the NAACP and got the job by "claiming" she was something she was not, black.
Just because you proclaimed something to be true doesn't make it so. If it were biology would bend to your will but it does not.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> How, you think I and people like myself are a threat to your daughter? Please. We are just women, trying to use the restroom. Also, I've been in restrooms, with my penis with daughters, so have thousands of others. We go in, we sit, we do our business, we leave. What are you going to do about that?



I don't want your penis in the restroom with my daughter. I don't care what you're doing. If I catch you and your penis in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to wish you were dead. And hey... I am tolerant... a lot of fathers out there aren't.


----------



## miketx

> If I were a tranny... yes.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .



Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety. 

Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.


----------



## Renae

SmokeALib said:


> Ok let's have 3 bathrooms -
> Men
> Women
> Sexual Perverts


Can we have one for ignorant bigots like yourself?   Im no pervert


Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I, a pre-operative transgender woman decides to go to the bathroom you believe I should use the men's room. Even though the only way you're really going to tell I have penis is if I use the urinal. That's absurd. Totally absurd. I'm not using the men's restroom in skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't use a public restroom.
> 
> There is no difference in the men's restroom, it also has stalls.
> 
> What is absurd is that you don't have any respect for others.
Click to expand...

So it's okay for little Tommy to wonder why that nice lady went into the men's room, but not Lisa to not even pay attention to that nice lady who sat in the stall next to her.

Got it.


I have the UTMOST respect for others.  I would never use a public locker room, not until my GRS is done and over with.  But to use the restroom?  Sorry, no if I'm in female attire, then I use the ladies room, plain and simple.


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
Click to expand...

Is there something in my post that is incorrect?
.


----------



## miketx

NYcarbineer said:


> Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?
> 
> ...and now that's ancient history.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?



No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is. 

I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, you think I and people like myself are a threat to your daughter? Please. We are just women, trying to use the restroom. Also, I've been in restrooms, with my penis with daughters, so have thousands of others. We go in, we sit, we do our business, we leave. What are you going to do about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want your penis in the restroom with my daughter. I don't care what you're doing. If I catch you and your penis in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to wish you were dead. And hey... I am tolerant... a lot of fathers out there aren't.
Click to expand...


How are you going to catch them, pee pee police?


----------



## miketx

> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.



Well now, you were at a gay parenting group huh? Of course she's safe in that bathroom!


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Men in women's bathrooms"
> 
> …is an idiotic nonissue, a ridiculous red herring fallacy contrived by the right in an effort to conceal their unwarranted contempt for transgender Americans, and ‘justify’ disadvantaging transgender Americans through force of law.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't say "the right", that's both intellectually bigoted and wrong.  I've run into bigotry from lefties as well.  I prefer to say "Willfully ignorant" as it's far more accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sick. The willfully ignorant individuals are those who encourage & support your behavior because the put "feelings" ahead of biological reality.
> 
> Kinda like that stupid woman who ran a chapter of the NAACP and got the job by "claiming" she was something she was not, black.
> Just because you proclaimed something to be true doesn't make it so. If it were biology would bend to your will but it does not.
Click to expand...

Okay, so we can place you firmly in the willfully ignorant and add a side of hatefully bigoted too.

You are more then welcome to live in your hateful world, spew your hateful nonsense.  I was born male, I lived many years trying to live up to that.  I listened and even feared the ignorance you spew.

I finally realized that's all it was, fear and ignorance, I didn't have to be afraid, or ignorant.  

So here's the thing little man, I'm not sick.  I am quite sane.  I am not ignorant of biology, I am painfully aware of it.  I also understand life is to short to live in fear of bad people like yourself.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there something in my post that is incorrect?
> .
Click to expand...


You seem to think I'd be fine with allowing my daughter to be scantily clad at a frat party because I'm fine with allowing transexuals to use the restroom of the gender with which they associate. Do you believe that to be the case because I let my daughter, when she was 5, accompany a preoperative trans women into the women's restroom?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
Click to expand...

You really shouldn't bring your family into this discussion. I am going to refrain from posting what I think about this post.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Men in women's bathrooms"
> 
> …is an idiotic nonissue, a ridiculous red herring fallacy contrived by the right in an effort to conceal their unwarranted contempt for transgender Americans, and ‘justify’ disadvantaging transgender Americans through force of law.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't say "the right", that's both intellectually bigoted and wrong.  I've run into bigotry from lefties as well.  I prefer to say "Willfully ignorant" as it's far more accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sick. The willfully ignorant individuals are those who encourage & support your behavior because the put "feelings" ahead of biological reality.
> 
> Kinda like that stupid woman who ran a chapter of the NAACP and got the job by "claiming" she was something she was not, black.
> Just because you proclaimed something to be true doesn't make it so. If it were biology would bend to your will but it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so we can place you firmly in the willfully ignorant and add a side of hatefully bigoted too.
> 
> You are more then welcome to live in your hateful world, spew your hateful nonsense.  I was born male, I lived many years trying to live up to that.  I listened and even feared the ignorance you spew.
> 
> I finally realized that's all it was, fear and ignorance, I didn't have to be afraid, or ignorant.
> 
> So here's the thing little man, I'm not sick.  I am quite sane.  I am not ignorant of biology, I am painfully aware of it.  I also understand life is to short to live in fear of bad people like yourself.
Click to expand...

Call me anything you like freak. Matters not as I am mentally sound so the implication that "I'M SOMETHING I'M NOT" is irrelevant because I know the facts.
Find a psychiatrist and get help...


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> How are you going to catch them, pee pee police?



Maybe so, maybe us concerned fathers need to start a movement of our own? We can find adult women to patrol the WOMENS rooms for penises and report anything they see. If that's what we need to do these days, maybe we should? 

I am so fed up with this idiotic conversation, I don't even want to discuss it anymore. Keep your goddamn pervert asses out of my daughter's restroom or die motherfuckers!


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
Click to expand...


Has a penis...





gonna beat her up? 

Has a penis






Gonna beat her up?


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there something in my post that is incorrect?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think I'd be fine with allowing my daughter to be scantily clad at a frat party because I'm fine with allowing transexuals to use the restroom of the gender with which they associate. Do you believe that to be the case because I let my daughter, when she was 5, accompany a preoperative trans women into the women's restroom?
Click to expand...

I'm merely expressing an observation.  

We're told in another thread that anyone who thinks a woman is increasing her risk of being attacked by behaving in certain ways hates women (or something, who knows).

If you don't agree with that, then you would be an exception to the rule.
.


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really shouldn't bring your family into this discussion. I am going to refrain from posting what I think about this post.
Click to expand...


I'm not, I'm asking Mac a question about parenting. He seems to think I'm a bad parent and would throw my naked daughter to drunk football players without a care, because I let her go into the bathroom with a trans woman. I'd like Mac to confirm that is what he believes. He certainly implied that.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
Click to expand...

You're a real tough guy, guess what.  She's already been in a restroom with a Transgender person.  The statistics say it's likely, and more likely each and every day.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
Click to expand...


You have a real problem with people not agreeing with your morality.


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Call me anything you like freak. Matters not as I am mentally sound so the implication that "I'M SOMETHING I'M NOT" is irrelevant because I know the facts.
> Find a psychiatrist and get help...


Okay, I have.
Been to quite a few.  Do you know some magic therapy I've missed?   I played football in hs, we even took the Kansas 6A State Championship in 94, I played Defensive End.  How about getting married having a couple of kids, being "dad".  Yeah tried that.  I even spent ten years in the military protecting your rights.   In every one of those endeavors, I did the best I could, and still didn't fix the issue. 
So how do I stop being who I am?  That's like asking the left handed guy to throw right handed because you think it's wrong to be left handed.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there something in my post that is incorrect?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think I'd be fine with allowing my daughter to be scantily clad at a frat party because I'm fine with allowing transexuals to use the restroom of the gender with which they associate. Do you believe that to be the case because I let my daughter, when she was 5, accompany a preoperative trans women into the women's restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm merely expressing an observation.
> 
> We're told in another thread that anyone who thinks a woman is increasing her risk of being attacked by behaving in certain ways hates women (or something, who knows).
> 
> If you don't agree with that, then you would be an exception to the rule.
> .
Click to expand...



How about you throw a little context in next time then. Perhaps a link or two. 

Then we can have the discussion in that thread instead of derailing this one with some pet peeve of yours.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
Click to expand...


It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to catch them, pee pee police?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe us concerned fathers need to start a movement of our own? We can find adult women to patrol the WOMENS rooms for penises and report anything they see. If that's what we need to do these days, maybe we should?
> 
> I am so fed up with this idiotic conversation, I don't even want to discuss it anymore. Keep your goddamn pervert asses out of my daughter's restroom or die motherfuckers!
Click to expand...

You'll die first, and your daughter will get to bury daddy, who died attacking a "man in a dress".  She'll be real proud of you then.


----------



## Seawytch

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
Click to expand...


Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?


----------



## Seawytch

miketx said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know what all the kiddies have in their pants.
Click to expand...


What's your implication with that statement? These are trans children. They cannot get the surgery at that age. 
Did you know that in order to get gender reassignment surgery that you must live as the gender you are reassigning to for one year? Where would you like people to pee when they are living as the gender they are changing to but have not yet "gone all the way"?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?
> 
> ...and now that's ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are trannys  considered to be gay?   just need some clarification here.
Click to expand...


No you don't.  Carry on.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you get when you bigots and haters demand that people "use the restroom based on their physical anatomy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you are going to get with your stupid political correctness, is a lot of transvestites being severely harmed by people like me who are not going to tolerate this. So if you want to pick this mountain to die on, that's entirely up to you. Call me names, rant and rave, protest and boycott... you're not bringing your penis in the restroom with my daughter.  Try it and die.
Click to expand...


Shut up. You aren't going to kill anyone. You are a talker. People who do....don't talk first.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a real tough guy, guess what.  She's already been in a restroom with a Transgender person.  The statistics say it's likely, and more likely each and every day.
Click to expand...

No the statistics don't lol.

Your mental illness is so rare that you're more likely to never see one than run into one. 

Just like your "condition" is a figment of your imagination so too is the fact that you comprise some large portion of ANY community. 

Like I said earlier, pretend is not a reflection of reality.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
Click to expand...


I'm not the one pointing out childrens genitalia. 

You are sounding kinda creepy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me anything you like freak. Matters not as I am mentally sound so the implication that "I'M SOMETHING I'M NOT" is irrelevant because I know the facts.
> Find a psychiatrist and get help...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have.
> Been to quite a few.  Do you know some magic therapy I've missed?   I played football in hs, we even took the Kansas 6A State Championship in 94, I played Defensive End.  How about getting married having a couple of kids, being "dad".  Yeah tried that.  I even spent ten years in the military protecting your rights.   In every one of those endeavors, I did the best I could, and still didn't fix the issue.
> So how do I stop being who I am?  That's like asking the left handed guy to throw right handed because you think it's wrong to be left handed.
Click to expand...

There is a drug that has been proven in clinical studies to reverse your condition.


----------



## Seawytch

miketx said:


> View attachment 71712


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me anything you like freak. Matters not as I am mentally sound so the implication that "I'M SOMETHING I'M NOT" is irrelevant because I know the facts.
> Find a psychiatrist and get help...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have.
> Been to quite a few.  Do you know some magic therapy I've missed?   I played football in hs, we even took the Kansas 6A State Championship in 94, I played Defensive End.  How about getting married having a couple of kids, being "dad".  Yeah tried that.  I even spent ten years in the military protecting your rights.   In every one of those endeavors, I did the best I could, and still didn't fix the issue.
> So how do I stop being who I am?  That's like asking the left handed guy to throw right handed because you think it's wrong to be left handed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a drug that has been proven in clinical studies to reverse your condition.
Click to expand...

Wait, really, what drug is this.  First I've heard of it.  Do you have more information.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71712
Click to expand...


Gays need seperate bathrooms?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
Click to expand...

I had enough respect for you to not shred you for your parenting decisions so kindly fuck off.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .



You do? Name someone. You completely pulled that from your ass.

I'm not OK with a male in the restroom with my daughter....and she's 19. But....a transgendered woman in there with her is fine.

We don't allow men to do anything to women or girls than they have not already been able to do. These laws don't give perverts any more freedom to be perverts than they have always had. You have never known whether or not a freak was hiding in a stall in a ladies room waiting for an 8 year old girl. This is all bullshit. 

How do our resident nutbags feel about the fact that their sons have been in restrooms with gay men many many times in their lives? Is that a problem?

Earmuffs, bitch.


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a real tough guy, guess what.  She's already been in a restroom with a Transgender person.  The statistics say it's likely, and more likely each and every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the statistics don't lol.
> 
> Your mental illness is so rare that you're more likely to never see one than run into one.
> 
> Just like your "condition" is a figment of your imagination so too is the fact that you comprise some large portion of ANY community.
> 
> Like I said earlier, pretend is not a reflection of reality.
Click to expand...

You really do live in a world of willful ignorance don't you?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had enough respect for you to not shred you for your parenting decisions so kindly fuck off.
Click to expand...


You can't shred anyone. Why do you weirdos always have to talk so tough. You are not capable of "shredding" Seawytch regarding parenting or any other subject. You can't even wrap your tiny brain around this simple issue.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me anything you like freak. Matters not as I am mentally sound so the implication that "I'M SOMETHING I'M NOT" is irrelevant because I know the facts.
> Find a psychiatrist and get help...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have.
> Been to quite a few.  Do you know some magic therapy I've missed?   I played football in hs, we even took the Kansas 6A State Championship in 94, I played Defensive End.  How about getting married having a couple of kids, being "dad".  Yeah tried that.  I even spent ten years in the military protecting your rights.   In every one of those endeavors, I did the best I could, and still didn't fix the issue.
> So how do I stop being who I am?  That's like asking the left handed guy to throw right handed because you think it's wrong to be left handed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a drug that has been proven in clinical studies to reverse your condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, really, what drug is this.  First I've heard of it.  Do you have more information.
Click to expand...

It has been a while since I read about it so I will have to do some searching to find the info. In the mean time check this out...

Sex changes are not effective, say researchers


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a real tough guy, guess what.  She's already been in a restroom with a Transgender person.  The statistics say it's likely, and more likely each and every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the statistics don't lol.
> 
> Your mental illness is so rare that you're more likely to never see one than run into one.
> 
> Just like your "condition" is a figment of your imagination so too is the fact that you comprise some large portion of ANY community.
> 
> Like I said earlier, pretend is not a reflection of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do live in a world of willful ignorance don't you?
Click to expand...

No I just read medical studies since the topic has become so hot in the political realm. The things I've read do not match your rhetoric. The last stat I remember seeing was that transgender comprise .005%


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had enough respect for you to not shred you for your parenting decisions so kindly fuck off.
Click to expand...


Go ahead, try to "shred" me for my parenting. What parenting skill will you "shred" me over? Letting a trans woman take my 5 year old to the restroom or letting her have sleepovers with "normal" families where the daddies were diddling their daughters?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had enough respect for you to not shred you for your parenting decisions so kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, try to "shred" me for my parenting. What parenting skill will you "shred" me over? Letting a trans woman take my 5 year old to the restroom or letting her have sleepovers with "normal" families where the daddies were diddling their daughters?
Click to expand...

I already told you I am not going there. FAMILY IS OFF LIMITS.


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not political correctness, it simple correctness.
> 
> Who are you going to beat up and why would you do it? You're going to beat this guy up because he uses the men's room but has a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a real tough guy, guess what.  She's already been in a restroom with a Transgender person.  The statistics say it's likely, and more likely each and every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the statistics don't lol.
> 
> Your mental illness is so rare that you're more likely to never see one than run into one.
> 
> Just like your "condition" is a figment of your imagination so too is the fact that you comprise some large portion of ANY community.
> 
> Like I said earlier, pretend is not a reflection of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do live in a world of willful ignorance don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just read medical studies since the topic has become so hot in the political realm. The things I've read do not match your rhetoric. The last stat I remember seeing was that transgender comprise .005%
Click to expand...

"It used data from two surveys. One was a statewide health survey in Massachusetts that asked people if they were transgender and found that 0.5 percent of people said they were. Another was a California survey about tobacco use among lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender people. Just over 3 percent identified as transgender, implying that 0.1 percent of adults in California were transgender, based on the Williams Institute’s estimate of the percentage of the total population that is L.G.B.T. (3.5 percent)."
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/09/u...imate-of-the-transgender-population.html?_r=0

We're more common then you think, and as society learns to stop hating us because we are different the more of us will not live in the shadows of fear.  However I don't expect the trans community to exceed 2-4% of the population, ever.


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna beat her up?
> 
> Has a penis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna beat her up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had enough respect for you to not shred you for your parenting decisions so kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, try to "shred" me for my parenting. What parenting skill will you "shred" me over? Letting a trans woman take my 5 year old to the restroom or letting her have sleepovers with "normal" families where the daddies were diddling their daughters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you I am not going there. FAMILY IS OFF LIMITS.
Click to expand...


We aren't talking families, I'm asking you to shred ME for MY parenting skills. You seem to think you can. I'm giving you permission. Shred away...either you're going to "shred" me because I let a trans woman escort her to the restroom or because I let her go on sleepovers with "normal" families. So go ahead, do it.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to catch them, pee pee police?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe us concerned fathers need to start a movement of our own? We can find adult women to patrol the WOMENS rooms for penises and report anything they see. If that's what we need to do these days, maybe we should?
> 
> I am so fed up with this idiotic conversation, I don't even want to discuss it anymore. Keep your goddamn pervert asses out of my daughter's restroom or die motherfuckers!
Click to expand...


It's going to be fun watching you over the next few years.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who would these "same people" be? My daughter, who is now 14, has been in a bathroom with a "male" by the bigot's definition. In fact, I sent my daughter into the bathroom with said "male". I was busy at a gay parenting group function and my my daughter had to pee. The trans woman helping me took her. Never once was I concerned with her safety.
> 
> Two of my daughter's best friends were molested. One by her father, another by her step father. My daughter was far, far, far safer in the restroom with that "male" (who is not a male, you fucking bigots) than she was on sleepovers with her friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there something in my post that is incorrect?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think I'd be fine with allowing my daughter to be scantily clad at a frat party because I'm fine with allowing transexuals to use the restroom of the gender with which they associate. Do you believe that to be the case because I let my daughter, when she was 5, accompany a preoperative trans women into the women's restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm merely expressing an observation.
> 
> We're told in another thread that anyone who thinks a woman is increasing her risk of being attacked by behaving in certain ways hates women (or something, who knows).
> 
> If you don't agree with that, then you would be an exception to the rule.
> .
Click to expand...


Really? Name 5 people who believe that. You are talking out of your ass.


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me anything you like freak. Matters not as I am mentally sound so the implication that "I'M SOMETHING I'M NOT" is irrelevant because I know the facts.
> Find a psychiatrist and get help...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have.
> Been to quite a few.  Do you know some magic therapy I've missed?   I played football in hs, we even took the Kansas 6A State Championship in 94, I played Defensive End.  How about getting married having a couple of kids, being "dad".  Yeah tried that.  I even spent ten years in the military protecting your rights.   In every one of those endeavors, I did the best I could, and still didn't fix the issue.
> So how do I stop being who I am?  That's like asking the left handed guy to throw right handed because you think it's wrong to be left handed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a drug that has been proven in clinical studies to reverse your condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, really, what drug is this.  First I've heard of it.  Do you have more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been a while since I read about it so I will have to do some searching to find the info. In the mean time check this out...
> 
> Sex changes are not effective, say researchers
Click to expand...

A study form 2004?
Try something more recent:
"
*Background*
The frequency of gender identity disorder is hard to determine; the number of gender reassignment operations and of court proceedings in accordance with the German Law on Transsexuality almost certainly do not fully reflect the underlying reality. There have been only a few studies on patient satisfaction with male-to-female gender reassignment surgery.

*Methods*
254 consecutive patients who had undergone male-to-female gender reassignment surgery at Essen University Hospital’s Department of Urology retrospectively filled out a questionnaire about their subjective postoperative satisfaction.

*Results*
119 (46.9%) of the patients filled out and returned the questionnaires, at a mean of 5.05 years after surgery (standard deviation 1.61 years, range 1–7 years). 90.2% said their expectations for life as a woman were fulfilled postoperatively. 85.4% saw themselves as women. 61.2% were satisfied, and 26.2% very satisfied, with their outward appearance as a woman; 37.6% were satisfied, and 34.4% very satisfied, with the functional outcome. 65.7% said they were satisfied with their life as it is now.

*Conclusion*
The very high rates of subjective satisfaction and the surgical outcomes indicate that gender reassignment surgery is beneficial. These findings must be interpreted with caution, however, because fewer than half of the questionnaires were returned.
"
Satisfaction With Male-to-Female Gender Reassignment Surgery: Results of a Retrospective Analysis

The safeguards in place to prevent fetish gender reassignment and misdiagnoses really helps.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... it's liberal knucklehead stupidity is what it is.
> 
> I'm not going to beat anyone up for using a MENS room. I don't have a problem with vaginas in a MENS room. My problem is with penises in a WOMENS room... I am not going to tolerate penises in the restroom with my daughter, and IF I should encounter such a thing, someone is going to get hurt very badly. I promise that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a real tough guy, guess what.  She's already been in a restroom with a Transgender person.  The statistics say it's likely, and more likely each and every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the statistics don't lol.
> 
> Your mental illness is so rare that you're more likely to never see one than run into one.
> 
> Just like your "condition" is a figment of your imagination so too is the fact that you comprise some large portion of ANY community.
> 
> Like I said earlier, pretend is not a reflection of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do live in a world of willful ignorance don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just read medical studies since the topic has become so hot in the political realm. The things I've read do not match your rhetoric. The last stat I remember seeing was that transgender comprise .005%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It used data from two surveys. One was a statewide health survey in Massachusetts that asked people if they were transgender and found that 0.5 percent of people said they were. Another was a California survey about tobacco use among lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender people. Just over 3 percent identified as transgender, implying that 0.1 percent of adults in California were transgender, based on the Williams Institute’s estimate of the percentage of the total population that is L.G.B.T. (3.5 percent)."
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/09/u...imate-of-the-transgender-population.html?_r=0
> 
> We're more common then you think, and as society learns to stop hating us because we are different the more of us will not live in the shadows of fear.  However I don't expect the trans community to exceed 2-4% of the population, ever.
Click to expand...

You confuse hate with pity. While I will agree there is indeed hate, this board is not a reflection of society in any way shape or form.


----------



## Seawytch

You know...it's a terrible thing to even consider wishing upon a trans child, but we know that the only thing that changes the hearts and minds of the haters like we've seen in these threads is for it to happen to them. We've seen that with the Republican politicians that supported gay marriage, folks like Huntsman and Cheney. Maybe Caitlin Jenner can help, but I think they'll chase her out before she can effect any change from within.


----------



## easyt65

Liberal Insanity.

'NUFF SAID....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a hate crime, so problem solved and they can comfortably go into the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had enough respect for you to not shred you for your parenting decisions so kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, try to "shred" me for my parenting. What parenting skill will you "shred" me over? Letting a trans woman take my 5 year old to the restroom or letting her have sleepovers with "normal" families where the daddies were diddling their daughters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you I am not going there. FAMILY IS OFF LIMITS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking families, I'm asking you to shred ME for MY parenting skills. You seem to think you can. I'm giving you permission. Shred away...either you're going to "shred" me because I let a trans woman escort her to the restroom or because I let her go on sleepovers with "normal" families. So go ahead, do it.
Click to expand...

Using you daughter as fodder in a political debate is indeed family and I am not taking the bait dear.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> You know...it's a terrible thing to even consider wishing upon a trans child, but we know that the only thing that changes the hearts and minds of the haters like we've seen in these threads is for it to happen to them. We've seen that with the Republican politicians that supported gay marriage, folks like Huntsman and Cheney. Maybe Caitlin Jenner can help, but I think they'll chase her out before she can effect any change from within.


Supporting gay marriage =/= supporting denying biology


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Seawytch said:


> You know...it's a terrible thing to even consider wishing upon a trans child, but we know that the only thing that changes the hearts and minds of the haters like we've seen in these threads is for it to happen to them. We've seen that with the Republican politicians that supported gay marriage, folks like Huntsman and Cheney. Maybe Caitlin Jenner can help, but I think they'll chase her out before she can effect any change from within.



*"You know...it's a terrible thing to even consider wishing upon a trans child"
*
There's no such thing as a trans child, what there is are psychologically messed-up parents inflicting child abuse on a normal child and/or children.

Edited for spelling error.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Mac1958 said:


> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .


Everyone notices that this is a ridiculous lie – the usual fear-mongering and demagoguery from the right.

The issue has nothing to do with men using the women’s restroom – again, that’s a moronic red herring fallacy.

The issue is the unwarranted hate most on the right have with regard to transgender Americans, and the lies they contrive in an effort to disadvantage transgender Americans, this nonsense about ‘restrooms’ being one of the right’s more reprehensible lies.

Girls are not going to be ‘molested’ in restrooms by transgender women – that’s a lie.

No one is advocating that girls be 'molested' in restrooms by men – that’s a lie.

We’re once again subject to the same tedious ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate common to most on the right; we had to endure it with gay Americans, now it’s transgender Americans.


----------



## Mac1958

The Regressive Left/PC Police will automatically attack anyone who questions them to any degree whatsoever.

Are there conservative bigots out there?  Of course.  But there are also decent people who have sincere, legitimate concerns.

Trying to communicate with people like this is an exercise in futility.  They are every bit as bigoted and hateful as those they so loathe.
.


----------



## Mac1958

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the people who are fine with a male in a bathroom with their 8-year old daughter are the same people who would be fine with their scantily-clad 18-year old daughter alone at a frat party with a bunch of horny, drunk football players.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone notices that this is a ridiculous lie – the usual fear-mongering and demagoguery from the right.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with men using the women’s restroom – again, that’s a moronic red herring fallacy.
> 
> The issue is the unwarranted hate most on the right have with regard to transgender Americans, and the lies they contrive in an effort to disadvantage transgender Americans, this nonsense about ‘restrooms’ being one of the right’s more reprehensible lies.
> 
> Girls are not going to be ‘molested’ in restrooms by transgender women – that’s a lie.
> 
> No one is advocating that girls be 'molested' in restrooms by men – that’s a lie.
> 
> We’re once again subject to the same tedious ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate common to most on the right; we had to endure it with gay Americans, now it’s transgender Americans.
Click to expand...

Wow, look at all the straw men, attacking things I didn't say.

You people appear to be genetically incapable of honesty.

I already knew that, of course.
.


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you and Grandpa Pointingmonkey start drinking together early in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough respect for you to not shred you for your parenting decisions so kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, try to "shred" me for my parenting. What parenting skill will you "shred" me over? Letting a trans woman take my 5 year old to the restroom or letting her have sleepovers with "normal" families where the daddies were diddling their daughters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you I am not going there. FAMILY IS OFF LIMITS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking families, I'm asking you to shred ME for MY parenting skills. You seem to think you can. I'm giving you permission. Shred away...either you're going to "shred" me because I let a trans woman escort her to the restroom or because I let her go on sleepovers with "normal" families. So go ahead, do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using you daughter as fodder in a political debate is indeed family and I am not taking the bait dear.
Click to expand...


I'm not using her for anything beyond an example of MY parenting ability, which you claim you can "shred". You know you can't so you're going to pussy out.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left/PC Police will automatically attack anyone who questions them to any degree whatsoever.
> 
> Are there conservative bigots out there?  Of course.  But there are also decent people who have sincere, legitimate concerns.
> 
> Trying to communicate with people like this is an exercise in futility.  They are every bit as bigoted and hateful as those they so loathe.
> .



Where are the "decent" people with "legitimate concerns"? They aren't having a discussion on this board.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Long-Term Follow-Up of Transsexual Persons Undergoing Sex Reassignment Surgery: Cohort Study in Sweden

A THIRTY YEAR study of the after effects on transgender surgery. Yes the study is old but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

A NEW study that will be published later this year.

Gender Ideology Harms Children


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

From the last article cited:

No one is born with a gender. Everyone is born with a biological sex. Gender (an awareness & sense of one's self as a male or female) is a sociological & psychological concept not an objective biological one.


----------



## Renae

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left/PC Police will automatically attack anyone who questions them to any degree whatsoever.
> 
> Are there conservative bigots out there?  Of course.  But there are also decent people who have sincere, legitimate concerns.
> 
> Trying to communicate with people like this is an exercise in futility.  They are every bit as bigoted and hateful as those they so loathe.
> .


Voice concensus that are legitimate.   transgender woman is low risk for sexual preditation.    Are there men who are willing abuse the rights of everyone to get thier sick jollys?  yep.   However you cannot limit my rights becuase of a few bad actors, that's the argument lefties user for gun control.


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left/PC Police will automatically attack anyone who questions them to any degree whatsoever.
> 
> Are there conservative bigots out there?  Of course.  But there are also decent people who have sincere, legitimate concerns.
> 
> Trying to communicate with people like this is an exercise in futility.  They are every bit as bigoted and hateful as those they so loathe.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the "decent" people with "legitimate concerns"? They aren't having a discussion on this board.
Click to expand...

Correct.  On either end of the conversation.

As usual here.
.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The successful treatment of a gender dysphoric patient with pimozide.  - PubMed - NCBI

A cited case of gender drsphoric treatment that had a successful outcome.


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> A NEW study that will be published later this year.
> 
> Gender Ideology Harms Children


"The *American College of Pediatricians* (*ACPeds*) is a socially conservative association of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States. The College was founded in 2002 by a group of pediatricians including Joseph Zanga, a past president of the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP), as a protest against the AAP's support for adoption by gay couples.[1][2] The group's membership has been estimated at between 60 and 200 members.[1][3] ACPeds describes itself as "a national organization of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals dedicated to the health and well-being of children... committed to fulfilling its mission by producing sound policy, based upon the best available research, to assist parents and to influence society in the endeavor of childrearing."[4]"
American College of Pediatricians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
No offense but a group founded to fight gay adotion saying Trans harms children really doens't impress me as being legitimate.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You can not cure a mental illness with a knife


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW study that will be published later this year.
> 
> Gender Ideology Harms Children
> 
> 
> 
> "The *American College of Pediatricians* (*ACPeds*) is a socially conservative association of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States. The College was founded in 2002 by a group of pediatricians including Joseph Zanga, a past president of the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP), as a protest against the AAP's support for adoption by gay couples.[1][2] The group's membership has been estimated at between 60 and 200 members.[1][3] ACPeds describes itself as "a national organization of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals dedicated to the health and well-being of children... committed to fulfilling its mission by producing sound policy, based upon the best available research, to assist parents and to influence society in the endeavor of childrearing."[4]"
> American College of Pediatricians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> No offense but a group founded to fight gay adotion saying Trans harms children really doens't impress me as being legitimate.
Click to expand...

I do not consider MSNBC as a reliable source for unbiased news but I don't discount their stories simply because I don't like their political leanings. I exercise due diligence and examine what they put forth rather than sticking my head in the sand like an idiot. 

It appears you can not do the same.


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> The successful treatment of a gender dysphoric patient with pimozide.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> A cited case of gender drsphoric treatment that had a successful outcome.


Yes, one patient, 20 years ago.  I'm finding that to be sketchy.   

I'm not trying to pee in your cheerios here.   However I was in your shoes 10 years ago, 5 years ago on seeing Transgender treatment,  Now I'm in heels    Sorry bad joke, the point is I started seeing a trend, the pro-trans cheerleaders (they are dangerous) would push any male who even jokingly dressed up once for halloween on to estrogen, where as the flip side are hyper aggressive against anything trans and cast it down.  There is a middle ground.

Lot's of therapy, be smart.  Make a serious decision and don't be a bitch about it.


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> You can not cure a mental illness with a knife


You are right.  You can treat the pain of the "Mental illness" with therapy, acceptance that you are different and it's okay.  The surgery is... and I cannot wait for mine btw, correcting the body so it's inline with the mind.  Thus "curing" the problem.  You may not like that fact, but until we can "fix the mind" it's the best we got.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The successful treatment of a gender dysphoric patient with pimozide.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> A cited case of gender drsphoric treatment that had a successful outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one patient, 20 years ago.  I'm finding that to be sketchy.
> 
> I'm not trying to pee in your cheerios here.   However I was in your shoes 10 years ago, 5 years ago on seeing Transgender treatment,  Now I'm in heels    Sorry bad joke, the point is I started seeing a trend, the pro-trans cheerleaders (they are dangerous) would push any male who even jokingly dressed up once for halloween on to estrogen, where as the flip side are hyper aggressive against anything trans and cast it down.  There is a middle ground.
> 
> Lot's of therapy, be smart.  Make a serious decision and don't be a bitch about it.
Click to expand...

One patient who was successfully treated. Do you also call the moon landing sketchy since it hasn't been repeated in the last 20 years?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can not cure a mental illness with a knife
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  You can treat the pain of the "Mental illness" with therapy, acceptance that you are different and it's okay.  The surgery is... and I cannot wait for mine btw, correcting the body so it's inline with the mind.  Thus "curing" the problem.  You may not like that fact, but until we can "fix the mind" it's the best we got.
Click to expand...

The mind is the only broken part in this equation. Being born with a penis or vagina is not a birth defect. Being born with a mind that thinks biology is a birth defect is the only issue that needs a cure


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Renae said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can not cure a mental illness with a knife
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  You can treat the pain of the "Mental illness" with therapy, acceptance that you are different and it's okay.  The surgery is... and I cannot wait for mine btw, correcting the body so it's inline with the mind.  Thus "curing" the problem.  You may not like that fact, but until we can "fix the mind" it's the best we got.
Click to expand...

Oh and one final note.

The "pain" is in your skull not in your pants


----------



## thereisnospoon

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...


Who said anything about gender neutral restrooms? 
The OP clearly stated " women's rest room.
Stop changing the meaning to suit your own rhetoric


----------



## thereisnospoon

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....


So?


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The successful treatment of a gender dysphoric patient with pimozide.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> A cited case of gender drsphoric treatment that had a successful outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one patient, 20 years ago.  I'm finding that to be sketchy.
> 
> I'm not trying to pee in your cheerios here.   However I was in your shoes 10 years ago, 5 years ago on seeing Transgender treatment,  Now I'm in heels    Sorry bad joke, the point is I started seeing a trend, the pro-trans cheerleaders (they are dangerous) would push any male who even jokingly dressed up once for halloween on to estrogen, where as the flip side are hyper aggressive against anything trans and cast it down.  There is a middle ground.
> 
> Lot's of therapy, be smart.  Make a serious decision and don't be a bitch about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One patient who was successfully treated. Do you also call the moon landing sketchy since it hasn't been repeated in the last 20 years?
Click to expand...

  Really?  There were miltiple moon landings.   Medicine and science require being repaetable.  A cure for GID in a pull would be amazing.    Would be followed up on.    Sunce it had not says there is a lot more going on here.


----------



## thereisnospoon

strollingbones said:


> so if i am okay with allowing the safest option for kids...i am sick.......smh....you people are just amazing in the homophobia


Homophobia?....This is NOT a gay issue. Is it safe to say that all so called transgendered are "gay"?


----------



## Renae

Grampa Murked U said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can not cure a mental illness with a knife
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  You can treat the pain of the "Mental illness" with therapy, acceptance that you are different and it's okay.  The surgery is... and I cannot wait for mine btw, correcting the body so it's inline with the mind.  Thus "curing" the problem.  You may not like that fact, but until we can "fix the mind" it's the best we got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mind is the only broken part in this equation. Being born with a penis or vagina is not a birth defect. Being born with a mind that thinks biology is a birth defect is the only issue that needs a cure
Click to expand...

Great aside a 20 year old single case pill trial you have treatment?  Im all ears.


----------



## thereisnospoon

strollingbones said:


> omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...


"What?!!! That will never happen".....The left wing mantra....


----------



## thereisnospoon

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?


Non sequitur....Deflection. Shut it.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Skull Pilot said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one will see a dick being whipped out
Click to expand...

And you know this how?
This is new ground we're covering here.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left/PC Police will automatically attack anyone who questions them to any degree whatsoever.
> 
> Are there conservative bigots out there?  Of course.  But there are also decent people who have sincere, legitimate concerns.
> 
> Trying to communicate with people like this is an exercise in futility.  They are every bit as bigoted and hateful as those they so loathe.
> .



Incorrect. 

Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics. 

Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left/PC Police will automatically attack anyone who questions them to any degree whatsoever.
> 
> Are there conservative bigots out there?  Of course.  But there are also decent people who have sincere, legitimate concerns.
> 
> Trying to communicate with people like this is an exercise in futility.  They are every bit as bigoted and hateful as those they so loathe.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the "decent" people with "legitimate concerns"? They aren't having a discussion on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.  On either end of the conversation.
> 
> As usual here.
> .
Click to expand...


And yet......here you are.


----------



## Silhouette

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Agreed.  100%.


----------



## miketx

How can there be such a thing as gender neutral? You are either male or female.


----------



## Silhouette

LoneLaugher said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics.
> 
> Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?



There is no such thing at all in the real world as we know it as "transgendered woman".  There are only men and women.  There are some men who do horrible things to themselves and live in delusional states of fantasy.  But that's not any of our legal obligation to play along and let them have access to restrooms and showers where our little girls go.

Game over.  You lose.  Delusions are not making law anymore.  Tough shit.


----------



## Renae

Silhouette said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics.
> 
> Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing at all in the real world as we know it as "transgendered woman".  There are only men and women.  There are some men who do horrible things to themselves and live in delusional states of fantasy.  But that's not any of our legal obligation to play along and let them have access to restrooms and showers where our little girls go.
> 
> Game over.  You lose.  Delusions are not making law anymore.  Tough shit.
Click to expand...

You really should understand the subject before saying such things.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Silhouette said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics.
> 
> Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing at all in the real world as we know it as "transgendered woman".  There are only men and women.  There are some men who do horrible things to themselves and live in delusional states of fantasy.  But that's not any of our legal obligation to play along and let them have access to restrooms and showers where our little girls go.
> 
> Game over.  You lose.  Delusions are not making law anymore.  Tough shit.
Click to expand...


Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

strollingbones said:


> omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...


Maybe there needs to be legislation covering hidden doorways ? And cinemas as well. Just to be safe.


----------



## SmokeALib

LoneLaugher said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics.
> 
> Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing at all in the real world as we know it as "transgendered woman".  There are only men and women.  There are some men who do horrible things to themselves and live in delusional states of fantasy.  But that's not any of our legal obligation to play along and let them have access to restrooms and showers where our little girls go.
> 
> Game over.  You lose.  Delusions are not making law anymore.  Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.
Click to expand...

It's the country as a whole that has lost. As we slide further and further into this cesspool if immoral sewage, the country weakens. You'll see.


----------



## LoneLaugher

SmokeALib said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics.
> 
> Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing at all in the real world as we know it as "transgendered woman".  There are only men and women.  There are some men who do horrible things to themselves and live in delusional states of fantasy.  But that's not any of our legal obligation to play along and let them have access to restrooms and showers where our little girls go.
> 
> Game over.  You lose.  Delusions are not making law anymore.  Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the country as a whole that has lost. As we slide further and further into this cesspool if immoral sewage, the country weakens. You'll see.
Click to expand...


We'll be OK. Eventually, we'll vomit people like you up.....and our health will quickly improve. We get by fine even with you here. We are the most desirable place to be born in the world. When you have all died off....we'll do even better.


----------



## SmokeALib

LoneLaugher said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics.
> 
> Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing at all in the real world as we know it as "transgendered woman".  There are only men and women.  There are some men who do horrible things to themselves and live in delusional states of fantasy.  But that's not any of our legal obligation to play along and let them have access to restrooms and showers where our little girls go.
> 
> Game over.  You lose.  Delusions are not making law anymore.  Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the country as a whole that has lost. As we slide further and further into this cesspool if immoral sewage, the country weakens. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll be OK. Eventually, we'll vomit people like you up.....and our health will quickly improve. We get by fine even with you here. We are the most desirable place to be born in the world. When you have all died off....we'll do even better.
Click to expand...

You Takers are pretty witty today. Unfortunately for you braindead clowns, life on earth is just a temporary gig.


----------



## Silhouette

LoneLaugher said:


> Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.



Marriage equality for who?  Every single adult and child in the US?  Only some?  Your Obergefell law is unfair to children & polygamists.  Children at least had an implicit contractual right to a mother and father in marriage. That was stripped away without their permission and to their mental detriment.

We'll have to look at Obergefell again when the GOP sits in the Whitehouse next year and appoints a new Justice to replace Scalia.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Silhouette said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage equality for who?  Every single adult and child in the US?  Only some?  Your Obergefell law is unfair to children & polygamists.  Children at least had an implicit contractual right to a mother and father in marriage. That was stripped away without their permission and to their mental detriment.
> 
> We'll have to look at Obergefell again when the GOP sits in the Whitehouse next year and appoints a new Justice to replace Scalia.
Click to expand...

I believe that there have been polls conducted which back up that assertion.


----------



## Katzndogz

Don't confuse religion with revulsion.  Plenty of people who aren't religious still won't normalize homosexuality.


----------



## Kondor3

Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...

And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...

Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...

They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...

The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...

Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...

As will most of America, no doubt...


----------



## OldLady

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Women's bathrooms have private stalls.  Unless your imaginary friend was pissing in the sink.


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> Maurice does it in front of one of ours and Maurice will rue the day. Bank it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that kind of talk, you must be an old lady!
> 
> My grandma used to throw out "rue the day" quite often.
Click to expand...

Your grandma was literate, apparently unlike you.


----------



## OldLady

Redfish said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Boss said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?
> 
> ...and now that's ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and with gay marriage... one of the fears was the "slippery slope" and what we're seeing now is the first downhill slalom... welcome to the societal culture that legitimizes sexuality through laws. Still don't think we'll one day be debating people marrying their goats? It's all coming. No depravity is too far!
Click to expand...


The slippery slope was all the big tough Marines who were going to fall to pieces in paroxysms of fear and loathing because a gay Marine was using the same shower.

How'd that work out?


----------



## Pop23

miketx said:


> How can there be such a thing as gender neutral? You are either male or female.



And trannys will be allowed to use either restrooms depending on how they feel at any given time. 

I'm still fuzzy on how a male wearing a dress is any more a legitimate claim to being a tranny than a man in Levi's and a beard. 

Pretty sexist thinking.


----------



## Pop23

OldLady said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms have private stalls.  Unless your imaginary friend was pissing in the sink.
Click to expand...


Most don't. They are not considered private unless there are no gaps above, and below with a door that allows no view of the occupant from the outside.


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage equality for who?  Every single adult and child in the US?  Only some?  Your Obergefell law is unfair to children & polygamists.  Children at least had an implicit contractual right to a mother and father in marriage. That was stripped away without their permission and to their mental detriment.
> 
> We'll have to look at Obergefell again when the GOP sits in the Whitehouse next year and appoints a new Justice to replace Scalia.
Click to expand...


Here is the extensive list of states where children are an implicit party to a marriage contract: 

1:

Glad I could help.


----------



## Tilly

Moonglow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one at the church I attended as a small boy did not..
Click to expand...

That only accommodates one person at a time, right?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Kondor3 said:


> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...



What? You are going to just wait and laugh? Not gonna be doing the beating? What kind of pervert enabler are you? 

The drama with which you dummies plod through life has got to be taxing. How can you get out of bed each day...knowing that the gays and the trannies are gonna be demanding their equal rights? When are you going to get your country back?


----------



## Moonglow

Tilly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one at the church I attended as a small boy did not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only accommodates one person at a time, right?
Click to expand...

Not if you can't wait..


----------



## Kondor3

LoneLaugher said:


> ...What? You are going to just wait and laugh?...


Absolutely.



> ...Not gonna be doing the beating?...


Nope. just gonna sit back and watch the fun.



> ... What kind of pervert enabler are you?...


That's *YOUR* side of the street, not mine.



> ...The drama with which you dummies plod through life has got to be taxing. How can you get out of bed each day...knowing that the gays and the trannies are gonna be demanding their equal rights? When are you going to get your country back?


(yawn) ... back to the Kiddie Table with you, Princess.


----------



## Skull Pilot

thereisnospoon said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one will see a dick being whipped out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this how?
> This is new ground we're covering here.
Click to expand...


Think about it.  How is a girl going to piss in a urinal?

Women's rest rooms have stalls with doors that lock it's not a room full of toilets all lines up against a wall


----------



## LoneLaugher

Skull Pilot said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one will see a dick being whipped out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this how?
> This is new ground we're covering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it.  How is a girl going to piss in a urinal?
> 
> Women's rest rooms have stalls with doors that lock it's not a room full of toilets all lines up against a wall
Click to expand...


You are making sense here. Are you by any chance in opposition to the laws that require people to use facilities according to their birth certificate?


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one at the church I attended as a small boy did not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only accommodates one person at a time, right?
Click to expand...


They call themselves......

Progressives?


----------



## Pop23

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one will see a dick being whipped out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this how?
> This is new ground we're covering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it.  How is a girl going to piss in a urinal?
> 
> Women's rest rooms have stalls with doors that lock it's not a room full of toilets all lines up against a wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making sense here. Are you by any chance in opposition to the laws that require people to use facilities according to their birth certificate?
Click to expand...


According to most codes, if men are allowed in woman's toilets, and the men's rooms have urinals, so must the woman's.


----------



## Renae

Kondor3 said:


> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...


Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.


Kondor3 said:


> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...


I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.


Kondor3 said:


> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...


You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Renae said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
Click to expand...


Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.

If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.


----------



## Dragonlady

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Your scenario could never happen.  Women's washrooms have stalls, with doors.  If the girls is washing her hands, she's nowhere near the stalls.  

The transgender woman goes in the stall, closes the door and sits down just like the rest of the women.  

And you're an idiot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Skull Pilot said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Womens bathrooms have stalls not urinals so no one will see a dick being whipped out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know this how?
> This is new ground we're covering here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it.  How is a girl going to piss in a urinal?
> 
> Women's rest rooms have stalls with doors that lock it's not a room full of toilets all lines up against a wall
Click to expand...


Exactly, it's impossible for us to urinate in an urinal.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
Click to expand...


How does one know that any given man in a woman's restroom is not transgender. By default, wouldn't any man in that room be transgender?

Are we going to have to have a shrink at the door of every restroom?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> How can there be such a thing as gender neutral? You are either male or female.



It's just basic biology, it's so basic that the idiotic Leftists can't understand it.

Yes there isn't any such thing as Gender Neutral....there are only two sexes, male and female.


----------



## Pop23

Dragonlady said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scenario could never happen.  Women's washrooms have stalls, with doors.  If the girls is washing her hands, she's nowhere near the stalls.
> 
> The transgender woman goes in the stall, closes the door and sits down just like the rest of the women.
> 
> And you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


Take the door off of your homes restroom and replace it with one that's in most public bathrooms. Then invite your family and friends over for the day. 

Report back


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> Don't confuse religion with revulsion.  Plenty of people who aren't religious still won't normalize homosexuality.



Agreed, this isn't actually even related to religion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SmokeALib said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Worrying about a transgendered woman molesting your daughter is not a legitimate concern. It is hair-on-fire-scare tactics.
> 
> Can you articulate a legitimate concern regarding this issue that does not involve labeling every trans person as a child molester or pervert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing at all in the real world as we know it as "transgendered woman".  There are only men and women.  There are some men who do horrible things to themselves and live in delusional states of fantasy.  But that's not any of our legal obligation to play along and let them have access to restrooms and showers where our little girls go.
> 
> Game over.  You lose.  Delusions are not making law anymore.  Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't I told you that I think you are a very strange bird? marriage equality is law......religious nutbags are dying off and young people are fine with anyone's sexuality. It is you who have lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the country as a whole that has lost. As we slide further and further into this cesspool if immoral sewage, the country weakens. You'll see.
Click to expand...


Which is what occured in previous Civilisations, from Sodom and Gomorrah to Ancient Greece to Ancient Rome. They all legalised all manner of perversions, leading to the weakening of society in general, which then lead to the collapse of their whole Civilisation.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one at the church I attended as a small boy did not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only accommodates one person at a time, right?
Click to expand...


My goodness, accommodating only one person at a time, such outrageous discrimination


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


>



This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.

Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.


----------



## Rambunctious

Mental illness runs rapid among the left.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rambunctious said:


> Mental illness runs rapid among the left.....



Yes we're witnessing it with alarming frequency each day.


----------



## Pop23

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
Click to expand...


And you're picking up the billions of $$$$$ that's gonna cost?


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
Click to expand...

It is insane that we are even have to talk about it...................It is a very small portion of the population pushing the hell out of it..........and like the True Zombies the Liberals are.......they want to champion it.......

Liberals are the CHAMPIONS of the Perverts of this world...................They are ridiculous.............Of course adding the extra bathrooms across the entire country is expensive to accommodate this BS .......................

Up is down, down is up, left is right, and right is left in a liberal world,.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
Click to expand...

If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pop23 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're picking up the billions of $$$$$ that's gonna cost?
Click to expand...


The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
Click to expand...


The question that should be asked, why can't Leftists understand this?


----------



## Pop23

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're picking up the billions of $$$$$ that's gonna cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.
Click to expand...


Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough. 

We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems. 

Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pop23 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're picking up the billions of $$$$$ that's gonna cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough.
> 
> We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems.
> 
> Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.
Click to expand...


Well then society will just have to forcefully say no to men entering female bathrooms, the Transgenders and their Leftist cheerleaders are in the minority, I cannot believe the majority of any nations population is for supporting men entering female bathrooms.

So, society will just forcefully have to tell them to get lost, because if not, they're going to keep forcing this perversion on society until society just gets fed up of the whining and caves.


----------



## amrchaos

Boss said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
Click to expand...

How about eunuchs??


----------



## Tilly

amrchaos said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about eunuchs??
Click to expand...

In the men's room.


----------



## amrchaos

Correction

If you were born with a penis, you are a male

If you were born with a vagina, you are a female

Intrasex if your birth doctor said both or Could not tell.  Only intrasex has a choice in their sexual identities.

Transexuals need a psychologist!  They deny reality.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

amrchaos said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about eunuchs??
Click to expand...


Hey Eunuchs have rights too! Let's not get bigoted about them or something


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

amrchaos said:


> Correction
> 
> If you were born with a penis, you are a male
> 
> If you were born with a vagina, you are a female
> 
> Intrasex if your birth doctor said both or Could not tell.  Only intrasex has a choice in their sexual identities.
> 
> Transexuals need a psychologist!  They deny reality.



*"They deny reality."*

Which is why the Leftists love them, because Leftists deny reality living in that fantasy bubble that they do.


----------



## Pop23

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're picking up the billions of $$$$$ that's gonna cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough.
> 
> We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems.
> 
> Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then society will just have to forcefully say no to men entering female bathrooms, the Transgenders and their Leftist cheerleaders are in the minority, I cannot believe the majority of any nations population is for supporting men entering female bathrooms.
> 
> So, society will just forcefully have to tell them to get lost, because if not, they're going to keep forcing this perversion on society until society just gets fed up of the whining and caves.
Click to expand...


I think the truth is that most believe as you do.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Tilly

I have nothing against lgbt people but I do not want men in the women's 'restrooms' (why are they called that, btw) however they are attired:


...While many transgender people pose no physical threat, the fact is sexual predators cannot be distinguished from other males because all a man has to say is “I identify as a woman” to use the bathroom. There is simply no way to weed out the true transgender person from those who aren’t....

Keep Your Man Parts Out Of My Bathroom


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pop23 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're picking up the billions of $$$$$ that's gonna cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough.
> 
> We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems.
> 
> Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then society will just have to forcefully say no to men entering female bathrooms, the Transgenders and their Leftist cheerleaders are in the minority, I cannot believe the majority of any nations population is for supporting men entering female bathrooms.
> 
> So, society will just forcefully have to tell them to get lost, because if not, they're going to keep forcing this perversion on society until society just gets fed up of the whining and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the truth is that most believe as you do.
Click to expand...


I think so as well.

Have you noticed that not once in any of these now frequent threads about this issue, have any of the Leftists given an adequate argument for WHY men should be allowed to enter female bathrooms?

All we get is the usual rambling and then the inevitable name calling.

We can completely and adequately articulate why we DON'T want males entering female bathrooms.


----------



## Kondor3

Renae said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
Click to expand...

You're deluding yourself... ignorance is bliss... please continue to believe that your view is dominant...


----------



## BuckToothMoron

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
If they are, what will you do?


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls. 

A tranny can't go into the boys room.


----------



## Pop23

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're picking up the billions of $$$$$ that's gonna cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough.
> 
> We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems.
> 
> Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then society will just have to forcefully say no to men entering female bathrooms, the Transgenders and their Leftist cheerleaders are in the minority, I cannot believe the majority of any nations population is for supporting men entering female bathrooms.
> 
> So, society will just forcefully have to tell them to get lost, because if not, they're going to keep forcing this perversion on society until society just gets fed up of the whining and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the truth is that most believe as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so as well.
> 
> Have you noticed that not once in any of these now frequent threads about this issue, have any of the Leftists given an adequate argument for WHY men should be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> All we get is the usual rambling and then the inevitable name calling.
> 
> We can completely and adequately articulate why we DON'T want males entering female bathrooms.
Click to expand...


This poll shows only 26% of Americans find transgenders in the restroom not associated with their birth sex a good idea.

That's pretty damning

Poll Shows The Majority Of Americans Oppose Transgender People Using Preferred Bathroom


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
Click to expand...

Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........


----------



## sealybobo

BuckToothMoron said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
Click to expand...

If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.

Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?


----------



## Kondor3

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ...The question that should be asked, why can't Leftists understand this?


Because they're Leftists, and Leftists routinely act in a manner contrary to common sense, decency and cultural and moral preservation...


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
Click to expand...

If you are dressed like a woman that's not an option. Want to have tranny bathrooms?


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
Click to expand...

And I understand your desire to corner a tranny in the men's bathroom. Not gonna happen


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are dressed like a woman that's not an option. Want to have tranny bathrooms?
Click to expand...

Put one of these out in front of the store........and


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
Click to expand...


The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.

Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I understand your desire to corner a tranny in the men's bathroom. Not gonna happen
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
Click to expand...


*"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*

Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough.
> 
> We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems.
> 
> Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then society will just have to forcefully say no to men entering female bathrooms, the Transgenders and their Leftist cheerleaders are in the minority, I cannot believe the majority of any nations population is for supporting men entering female bathrooms.
> 
> So, society will just forcefully have to tell them to get lost, because if not, they're going to keep forcing this perversion on society until society just gets fed up of the whining and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the truth is that most believe as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so as well.
> 
> Have you noticed that not once in any of these now frequent threads about this issue, have any of the Leftists given an adequate argument for WHY men should be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> All we get is the usual rambling and then the inevitable name calling.
> 
> We can completely and adequately articulate why we DON'T want males entering female bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poll shows only 26% of Americans find transgenders in the restroom not associated with their birth sex a good idea.
> 
> That's pretty damning
> 
> Poll Shows The Majority Of Americans Oppose Transgender People Using Preferred Bathroom
Click to expand...

Look how different we felt after a few years on gay marriage. Once people get all the facts on this they won't want tranny bathrooms and what they are worried about is pervert men dressing up as women to go peep on women. If that happens the guys a sex offender. That's not the same thing here


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alternative is what? Allowing men dressed as women into female bathrooms, which is something that I'm completely against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough.
> 
> We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems.
> 
> Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then society will just have to forcefully say no to men entering female bathrooms, the Transgenders and their Leftist cheerleaders are in the minority, I cannot believe the majority of any nations population is for supporting men entering female bathrooms.
> 
> So, society will just forcefully have to tell them to get lost, because if not, they're going to keep forcing this perversion on society until society just gets fed up of the whining and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the truth is that most believe as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so as well.
> 
> Have you noticed that not once in any of these now frequent threads about this issue, have any of the Leftists given an adequate argument for WHY men should be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> All we get is the usual rambling and then the inevitable name calling.
> 
> We can completely and adequately articulate why we DON'T want males entering female bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poll shows only 26% of Americans find transgenders in the restroom not associated with their birth sex a good idea.
> 
> That's pretty damning
> 
> Poll Shows The Majority Of Americans Oppose Transgender People Using Preferred Bathroom
Click to expand...

Look how different we felt after a few years on gay marriage. Once people get all the facts on this they won't want tranny bathrooms and what they are worried about is pervert men dressing up as women to go peep on women. If that happens the guys a sex offender. That's not the same thing here


----------



## TeaBagger

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



You Republicans express your sick sexual fantasies as phony moral outrage.  What you really want is chicks with dicks in the men's room in hopes that they will let you blow them. You Republicans are SOOOO "Trans"parent.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peckers go in one room, coochies go in the other. Not that tough.
> 
> We have hate crime laws that would cover any other possible problems.
> 
> Businesses already have the right to add unisex, many do. A mandate to add to public however would cost billions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then society will just have to forcefully say no to men entering female bathrooms, the Transgenders and their Leftist cheerleaders are in the minority, I cannot believe the majority of any nations population is for supporting men entering female bathrooms.
> 
> So, society will just forcefully have to tell them to get lost, because if not, they're going to keep forcing this perversion on society until society just gets fed up of the whining and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the truth is that most believe as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so as well.
> 
> Have you noticed that not once in any of these now frequent threads about this issue, have any of the Leftists given an adequate argument for WHY men should be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> All we get is the usual rambling and then the inevitable name calling.
> 
> We can completely and adequately articulate why we DON'T want males entering female bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This poll shows only 26% of Americans find transgenders in the restroom not associated with their birth sex a good idea.
> 
> That's pretty damning
> 
> Poll Shows The Majority Of Americans Oppose Transgender People Using Preferred Bathroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look how different we felt after a few years on gay marriage. Once people get all the facts on this they won't want tranny bathrooms and what they are worried about is pervert men dressing up as women to go peep on women. If that happens the guys a sex offender. That's not the same thing here
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TeaBagger said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Republicans express your sick sexual fantasies as phony moral outrage.  What you really want is chicks with dicks in the men's room in hopes that they will let you blow them. You Republicans are SOOOO "Trans"parent.
Click to expand...


WTF? What a stupid comment, are you in competition with Sealybobo or something?


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
Click to expand...

Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave


----------



## thereisnospoon

Renae said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
Click to expand...

The problem is the dress and makeup do not change the biological construction of the person. Therefore we will go by that...
Male parts use the men's room without regard to the covering.
BTW genius. The clothing is immaterial. The laws speak only to "gender identity"...So, the Pandora's box here is any man or boy can walk into the women's facility and claim that for the moment " I identify as female"...And there is nothing anyone can do about it.
Once again, the left wing's zealous pursuit of total equality of outcome results in the trampling of the laws of unintended consequences.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
Click to expand...


So how do you know who's a real Transgender and who's just a male pervert pretending to be Transgender?

Also we're not just talking about "perv's with cameras", we're talking about men with a PENIS entering female bathrooms, so it's not just about filming....it's about potential raping.

Being a Leftist I just don't expect you to understand this.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.
> 
> Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.
Click to expand...

I got lots of other things to worry about. A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom. Do you want a penis checker at the door?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.
> 
> Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got lots of other things to worry about. A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom. Do you want a penis checker at the door?
Click to expand...


*"A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
*
There's no such thing as a woman with a penis, if you have a penis you're a man.


----------



## sealybobo

thereisnospoon said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the dress and makeup do not change the biological construction of the person. Therefore we will go by that...
> Male parts use the men's room without regard to the covering.
> BTW genius. The clothing is immaterial. The laws speak only to "gender identity"...So, the Pandora's box here is any man or boy can walk into the women's facility and claim that for the moment " I identify as female"...And there is nothing anyone can do about it.
> Once again, the left wing's zealous pursuit of total equality of outcome results in the trampling of the laws of unintended consequences.
Click to expand...

Sorry but yea you are wrong. It's just a bathroom. What's the negative here? Who cares, the guy with the 8 year old girl? A flasher should be caught. Stranger danger! But anyone who looks like a girl can use the little ladies room


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the dress and makeup do not change the biological construction of the person. Therefore we will go by that...
> Male parts use the men's room without regard to the covering.
> BTW genius. The clothing is immaterial. The laws speak only to "gender identity"...So, the Pandora's box here is any man or boy can walk into the women's facility and claim that for the moment " I identify as female"...And there is nothing anyone can do about it.
> Once again, the left wing's zealous pursuit of total equality of outcome results in the trampling of the laws of unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but yea you are wrong. It's just a bathroom. What's the negative here? Who cares, the guy with the 8 year old girl? A flasher should be caught. Stranger danger! But anyone who looks like a girl can use the little ladies room
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the dress and makeup do not change the biological construction of the person. Therefore we will go by that...
> Male parts use the men's room without regard to the covering.
> BTW genius. The clothing is immaterial. The laws speak only to "gender identity"...So, the Pandora's box here is any man or boy can walk into the women's facility and claim that for the moment " I identify as female"...And there is nothing anyone can do about it.
> Once again, the left wing's zealous pursuit of total equality of outcome results in the trampling of the laws of unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but yea you are wrong. It's just a bathroom. What's the negative here? Who cares, the guy with the 8 year old girl? A flasher should be caught. Stranger danger! But anyone who looks like a girl can use the little ladies room
Click to expand...


*"A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom." 
*
This amazingly crazy and biologically inaccurate statement of yours, it's just so out there, that I've chosen it as my sig line....


----------



## Renae

thereisnospoon said:


> The problem is the dress and makeup do not change the biological construction of the person. Therefore we will go by that...
> Male parts use the men's room without regard to the covering.
> BTW genius. The clothing is immaterial. The laws speak only to "gender identity"...So, the Pandora's box here is any man or boy can walk into the women's facility and claim that for the moment " I identify as female"...And there is nothing anyone can do about it.
> Once again, the left wing's zealous pursuit of total equality of outcome results in the trampling of the laws of unintended consequences.


I'm not left wing.
Biological Sex and Gender are different.  Gender is the issue. 

Now let me ask you, because you're the one going down this logical fail hole:
You claim because some guy could maybe abuse this and claim something to do something nefarious, we should consider all people as nefarious actors and deny them, for the children.

Gee, isn't that the argument for gun control?  We cannot trust people with guns, because people will do bad things, so we have to deny everyone guns?

Since you seem OH so concerned about "Left wing Zealots" and what they do, you sure do love their logic when it suits your narrow minded prejudices.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you know who's a real Transgender and who's just a male pervert pretending to be Transgender?
> 
> Also we're not just talking about "perv's with cameras", we're talking about men with a PENIS entering female bathrooms, so it's not just about filming....it's about potential raping.
> 
> Being a Leftist I just don't expect you to understand this.
Click to expand...

A public bathroom? Someone crazy enough to do that in a public place doesnt need to dress up as a woman. If someone walks in or hears being dressed as a woman aint voing to matter.

A man could dress up as a woman and go into a bathroom and rape a woman. You're saying you would like to punish trannys because of perverts. If you catch a suspicious perv in the bathroom leave and tell the manager. But if a trannys peeing leave them alone


----------



## Vigilante

The USMB Liberals are going to start a PICTURE thread....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you know who's a real Transgender and who's just a male pervert pretending to be Transgender?
> 
> Also we're not just talking about "perv's with cameras", we're talking about men with a PENIS entering female bathrooms, so it's not just about filming....it's about potential raping.
> 
> Being a Leftist I just don't expect you to understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A public bathroom? Someone crazy enough to do that in a public place doesnt need to dress up as a woman. If someone walks in or hears being dressed as a woman aint voing to matter.
> 
> A man could dress up as a woman and go into a bathroom and rape a woman. You're saying you would like to punish trannys because of perverts. If you catch a suspicious perv in the bathroom leave and tell the manager. But if a trannys peeing leave them alone
Click to expand...


Yes but the difference is, you Leftists want to legalise it, a perverts charter.


----------



## Renae

eagle1462010 said:


> It is insane that we are even have to talk about it...................It is a very small portion of the population pushing the hell out of it..........and like the True Zombies the Liberals are.......they want to champion it.......
> 
> Liberals are the CHAMPIONS of the Perverts of this world...................They are ridiculous.............Of course adding the extra bathrooms across the entire country is expensive to accommodate this BS .......................
> 
> Up is down, down is up, left is right, and right is left in a liberal world,.



If we allow people to own guns, someone might shoot another person, we need to deny people guns. 

Oh wait, that sounds like you!

We can't let biological males in the women's restroom, one of those Transgender might really be a man pretending so he can do something bad!  We must deny all of them!!

Funny how you embrace the dialogical thinking of the left you so claim to be against.


----------



## Renae

Kondor3 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deluding yourself... ignorance is bliss... please continue to believe that your view is dominant...
Click to expand...

I'm trans, never been attacked for using the ladies room.  And I'm armed so I do hope I don't run into some idiot like you that forces me to defend myself.


----------



## Carla_Danger

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.





Is he peeing in the sink?


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
Click to expand...

Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?


----------



## eagle1462010

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is insane that we are even have to talk about it...................It is a very small portion of the population pushing the hell out of it..........and like the True Zombies the Liberals are.......they want to champion it.......
> 
> Liberals are the CHAMPIONS of the Perverts of this world...................They are ridiculous.............Of course adding the extra bathrooms across the entire country is expensive to accommodate this BS .......................
> 
> Up is down, down is up, left is right, and right is left in a liberal world,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we allow people to own guns, someone might shoot another person, we need to deny people guns.
> 
> Oh wait, that sounds like you!
> 
> We can't let biological males in the women's restroom, one of those Transgender might really be a man pretending so he can do something bad!  We must deny all of them!!
> 
> Funny how you embrace the dialogical thinking of the left you so claim to be against.
Click to expand...

In the spirit of the Porkys clip I showed earlier.

If you have a Tally Wacker use the mens......

If you don't go to the women's bathroom.......


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does one know that any given man in a woman's restroom is not transgender. By default, wouldn't any man in that room be transgender?
> 
> Are we going to have to have a shrink at the door of every restroom?
Click to expand...

How do we know any gun owner isn't a psycho about to go on a shooting spree, we need to deny guns to everyone. 

Your logic is fail.


----------



## Renae

eagle1462010 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is insane that we are even have to talk about it...................It is a very small portion of the population pushing the hell out of it..........and like the True Zombies the Liberals are.......they want to champion it.......
> 
> Liberals are the CHAMPIONS of the Perverts of this world...................They are ridiculous.............Of course adding the extra bathrooms across the entire country is expensive to accommodate this BS .......................
> 
> Up is down, down is up, left is right, and right is left in a liberal world,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we allow people to own guns, someone might shoot another person, we need to deny people guns.
> 
> Oh wait, that sounds like you!
> 
> We can't let biological males in the women's restroom, one of those Transgender might really be a man pretending so he can do something bad!  We must deny all of them!!
> 
> Funny how you embrace the dialogical thinking of the left you so claim to be against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the spirit of the Porkys clip I showed earlier.
> 
> If you have a Tally Wacker use the mens......
> 
> If you don't go to the women's bathroom.......
Click to expand...

Sorry, I can't.  Not in a dress, not with cleavage.  It'd be inappropriate.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Boss said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
Click to expand...


Nor do I, and I would not live somewhere


SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



How would you feel,about your 8 year old son in a bathroom with a gay man?


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
Click to expand...


So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.


----------



## Renae

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
Click to expand...

That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.  

Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?


----------



## eagle1462010

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is insane that we are even have to talk about it...................It is a very small portion of the population pushing the hell out of it..........and like the True Zombies the Liberals are.......they want to champion it.......
> 
> Liberals are the CHAMPIONS of the Perverts of this world...................They are ridiculous.............Of course adding the extra bathrooms across the entire country is expensive to accommodate this BS .......................
> 
> Up is down, down is up, left is right, and right is left in a liberal world,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we allow people to own guns, someone might shoot another person, we need to deny people guns.
> 
> Oh wait, that sounds like you!
> 
> We can't let biological males in the women's restroom, one of those Transgender might really be a man pretending so he can do something bad!  We must deny all of them!!
> 
> Funny how you embrace the dialogical thinking of the left you so claim to be against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the spirit of the Porkys clip I showed earlier.
> 
> If you have a Tally Wacker use the mens......
> 
> If you don't go to the women's bathroom.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I can't.  Not in a dress, not with cleavage.  It'd be inappropriate.
Click to expand...

So do you like women or men......or both..................

I still stand by the tally wacker position..................


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.
> 
> Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got lots of other things to worry about. A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom. Do you want a penis checker at the door?
Click to expand...


Do you want shrinks at the doors?


----------



## Vigilante

You notice it's only the perverts of the DemoRAT party pushing this!


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
Click to expand...

You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Renae

eagle1462010 said:


> So do you like women or men......or both..................
> 
> I still stand by the tally wacker position..................


Married to my wife, prior to transitioning, she's standing by me as we love each other dearly.  

You wouldn't even KNOW I was male unless you looked in the stall, do you... do that?


----------



## eagle1462010

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
Click to expand...

I think.....she........hmm......he.... hmmm............it is now role playing.................

I don't believe........her........him............ummm..........Shim...........weird shit in this world nowadays.


----------



## Fang

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



What kind of fucking logic is that???  LMAO!!! If men didn't go into the women's restroom the father wouldn't need to go in DUMBASS. smh  When she's a teenager will her father follow her everywhere? You Liberals are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Renae

Vigilante said:


> You notice it's only the perverts of the DemoRAT party pushing this!


That's the same logic as:

*"Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!"
Myth #6 - "Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!" | Buckeye Firearms Association*

*Guess, what... you argue like a liberal.*


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is insane that we are even have to talk about it...................It is a very small portion of the population pushing the hell out of it..........and like the True Zombies the Liberals are.......they want to champion it.......
> 
> Liberals are the CHAMPIONS of the Perverts of this world...................They are ridiculous.............Of course adding the extra bathrooms across the entire country is expensive to accommodate this BS .......................
> 
> Up is down, down is up, left is right, and right is left in a liberal world,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we allow people to own guns, someone might shoot another person, we need to deny people guns.
> 
> Oh wait, that sounds like you!
> 
> We can't let biological males in the women's restroom, one of those Transgender might really be a man pretending so he can do something bad!  We must deny all of them!!
> 
> Funny how you embrace the dialogical thinking of the left you so claim to be against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the spirit of the Porkys clip I showed earlier.
> 
> If you have a Tally Wacker use the mens......
> 
> If you don't go to the women's bathroom.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I can't.  Not in a dress, not with cleavage.  It'd be inappropriate.
Click to expand...

Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???


----------



## Fang

eagle1462010 said:


> Here's my stand on this.............
> 
> If you have a Wanker...........go to the men's bathroom.
> 
> If you don't go to the women's bathroom..........
> 
> If you don't know which one you have.........check yourself into a mental hospital..



It just seems so easy doesn't it? But Liberals have to make it complicated.


----------



## eagle1462010

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you like women or men......or both..................
> 
> I still stand by the tally wacker position..................
> 
> 
> 
> Married to my wife, prior to transitioning, she's standing by me as we love each other dearly.
> 
> You wouldn't even KNOW I was male unless you looked in the stall, do you... do that?
Click to expand...

So you are of the LGBT community and so is the wife..........Does the wife have a wanker too..........


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
Click to expand...


At 450 lbs I'm guessing they're size appropriate


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
Click to expand...

Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?


----------



## Pop23

This is the classic solution in search of a problem


----------



## Renae

eagle1462010 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you like women or men......or both..................
> 
> I still stand by the tally wacker position..................
> 
> 
> 
> Married to my wife, prior to transitioning, she's standing by me as we love each other dearly.
> 
> You wouldn't even KNOW I was male unless you looked in the stall, do you... do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are of the LGBT community and so is the wife..........Does the wife have a wanker too..........
Click to expand...

No, she's female.  We're both pretty much rightwing, gun loving, American patriots.  I'm a navy vet, she's an army brat.  We make a great team.


----------



## eagle1462010

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
Click to expand...

1 year on hormones.....................LOL

Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............


----------



## Vigilante

Renae said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You notice it's only the perverts of the DemoRAT party pushing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same logic as:
> 
> *"Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!"*
> *Myth #6 - "Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!" | Buckeye Firearms Association*
> 
> *Guess, what... you argue like a liberal.*
Click to expand...


*No QUEER, it comes down to ethics, morals and principles that have been an established part of civilization.... you PERVERTS want to change that, you will meet resistance from many people, and BTW, I'm an agnostic with NO RELIGIOUS beliefs on the matter!*


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 450 lbs I'm guessing they're size appropriate
Click to expand...

Not even close, but nice try.  I am fighting diabetes so I am heavier then I would like to be.  Just quit smoking, thank goodness.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
Click to expand...


You got a pecker?

It's the men's crapper with you. 

Cause a problem and it's yours to deal with


----------



## Renae

eagle1462010 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
Click to expand...

It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.


----------



## Renae

Vigilante said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You notice it's only the perverts of the DemoRAT party pushing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same logic as:
> 
> *"Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!"*
> *Myth #6 - "Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!" | Buckeye Firearms Association*
> 
> *Guess, what... you argue like a liberal.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No QUEER, it comes down to ethics, morals and principles that have been an established part of civilization.... you PERVERTS want to change that, you will meet resistance from many people, and BTW, I'm an agnostic with NO RELIGIOUS beliefs on the matter!*
Click to expand...

Where did I mention religion?  I didn't.  You're arguing like a liberal; a position of fear and ignorance, bigotry and cowardice, intellectually vapid position.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
Click to expand...

I do have some sympathy with you, but on the other hand, It's not my fault you're a man wearing a dress. If you really look like woman, the men probably won't care. Women do like to keep their bathrooms free of strange (as in Unknown) men. It's the only 'private' public place for women and girls. I don't want men in them regardless of what they are wearing, or how they are identifying that day. I see people keep bringing up the gay marriage thing. I'm not opposed to that and I don't care what lbgt people do, I just don't want men in the ladies room.


----------



## eagle1462010

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
Click to expand...

Big Girl taking Hormones with a Wanker.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
Click to expand...


Dudes a tranny and calling others mental midgets.  

You can't make this shit up folks


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> The USMB Liberals are going to start a PICTURE thread....


Admit this is what bothers you, not Bruce Jenner using the ladies room. To protect them from pervs like you who might molest them


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.


Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?[/QUOTE]
I do have some sympathy with you, but on the other hand, It's not my fault you're a man wearing a dress. If you really look like woman, the men probably won't care. Women do like to keep their bathrooms free of strange (as in Unknown) men. It's the only 'private' public place for women and girls. I don't want men in them regardless of what they are wearing, or how they are identifying that day. I see people keep bringing up the gay marriage thing. I'm not opposed to that and I don't care what lbgt people do, I just don't want men in the ladies room.[/QUOTE]
Well you wouldn't know I was male between the legs so it's all good.  Trust me I don't want "MEN" in the ladies room either.


----------



## P@triot

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



What a false and pathetic narrative. This has nothing to do with "homophobia" and _everything_ to do with keeping women and children safe from these deviant sexual predators.

Why is it when you people get your ass handed to you in a debate you resort to screaming "racism" or "homophobe" like an immature 8 year old who can't handle losing?


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Dudes a tranny and calling others mental midgets.
> 
> You can't make this shit up folks


When one is in a discussion with an ignorant bigot, like yourself it's a basic truth.  Like a KKK goon or a Stormfronter, people like you are mental midgets, to be swept aside by compassion, education and understanding.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a false and pathetic narrative. This has nothing to do with "homophobia" and _everything_ to do with keeping women and children safe from these deviant sexual predators.
> 
> Why is it when you people get your ass handed to you in a debate you resort to screaming "racism" or "homophobe" like an immature 8 year old who can't handle losing?
Click to expand...

Why is it people like you think your bigotry is valid?


----------



## Vigilante

Renae said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You notice it's only the perverts of the DemoRAT party pushing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same logic as:
> 
> *"Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!"*
> *Myth #6 - "Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!" | Buckeye Firearms Association*
> 
> *Guess, what... you argue like a liberal.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No QUEER, it comes down to ethics, morals and principles that have been an established part of civilization.... you PERVERTS want to change that, you will meet resistance from many people, and BTW, I'm an agnostic with NO RELIGIOUS beliefs on the matter!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I mention religion?  I didn't.  You're arguing like a liberal; a position of fear and ignorance, bigotry and cowardice, intellectually vapid position.
Click to expand...


And you Huggy Bear, argue like a unethical pervert, which you admit you are. It's YOUR MENTAL PROBLEM, not the public's, that YOU have to deal with. You think the public will stand for what 1/100 of 1% of the population having your disorder is going to destroy what has traditionally, and culturally been correct since recorded history... You need to move to some NICE MUSLIM country and see how THEY treat you!


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dudes a tranny and calling others mental midgets.
> 
> You can't make this shit up folks
> 
> 
> 
> When one is in a discussion with an ignorant bigot, like yourself it's a basic truth.  Like a KKK goon or a Stormfronter, people like you are mental midgets, to be swept aside by compassion, education and understanding.
Click to expand...


Good Lord 

Tissue?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Renae said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
Click to expand...


*"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
*
Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> You got a pecker?
> 
> It's the men's crapper with you.
> 
> Cause a problem and it's yours to deal with


You wouldn't know unless I told you, so deal with it, cause somoene like me is liable to be in the restroom next time you're at the mall.


----------



## P@triot

strollingbones said:


> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...



Because historically, women are not sexual predators. Of course, being completely ignorant of the facts and history explains why you applaud and support mental illness and sexual deviance.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?


Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a pecker?
> 
> It's the men's crapper with you.
> 
> Cause a problem and it's yours to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know unless I told you, so deal with it, cause somoene like me is liable to be in the restroom next time you're at the mall.
Click to expand...


I'll bet YOU think so. 

Klinger thought so too


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
Click to expand...

What do you mean by 'ruckus'?


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USMB Liberals are going to start a PICTURE thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admit this is what bothers you, not Bruce Jenner using the ladies room. To protect them from pervs like you who might molest them
Click to expand...


That happens to be YOU snapping away, we already know you're a liberal; asswipe, and now we are assured you're also a pervert! You scum simply want to destroy whatever is left of this countries ethics, moral, and principles.... You also need a one way trip to Iran!


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because historically, women are not sexual predators. Of course, being completely ignorant of the facts and history explains why you applaud and support mental illness and sexual deviance.
Click to expand...

You assume all Trans are sexual deviants, how are you different from a Klanner?


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
Click to expand...


Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem


----------



## eagle1462010

We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........

And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............


----------



## Renae

Lucy Hamilton said:


> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.


You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...

So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.


----------



## Pop23

eagle1462010 said:


> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............



Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
Click to expand...

Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.


----------



## Tilly

Pop23 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 450 lbs I'm guessing they're size appropriate
Click to expand...

50 - fatback, OK, but DD?


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
Click to expand...


Stereotype much?

You sound ingnorant and hateful


----------



## Renae

eagle1462010 said:


> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............


Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
Click to expand...


Don't worry, you ain't a chick, I'd have no problem bitch slapping you


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because historically, women are not sexual predators. Of course, being completely ignorant of the facts and history explains why you applaud and support mental illness and sexual deviance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume all Trans are sexual deviants, how are you different from a Klanner?
Click to expand...


What's this issue got to do with the Klan? Nothing.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you like women or men......or both..................
> 
> I still stand by the tally wacker position..................
> 
> 
> 
> Married to my wife, prior to transitioning, she's standing by me as we love each other dearly.
> 
> You wouldn't even KNOW I was male unless you looked in the stall, do you... do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are of the LGBT community and so is the wife..........Does the wife have a wanker too..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's female.  We're both pretty much rightwing, gun loving, American patriots.  I'm a navy vet, she's an army brat.  We make a great team.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you like women or men......or both..................
> 
> I still stand by the tally wacker position..................
> 
> 
> 
> Married to my wife, prior to transitioning, she's standing by me as we love each other dearly.
> 
> You wouldn't even KNOW I was male unless you looked in the stall, do you... do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are of the LGBT community and so is the wife..........Does the wife have a wanker too..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's female.  We're both pretty much rightwing, gun loving, American patriots.  I'm a navy vet, she's an army brat.  We make a great team.
Click to expand...

Even though I'm not American, thank you and your wife for your service to your country.


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you like women or men......or both..................
> 
> I still stand by the tally wacker position..................
> 
> 
> 
> Married to my wife, prior to transitioning, she's standing by me as we love each other dearly.
> 
> You wouldn't even KNOW I was male unless you looked in the stall, do you... do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are of the LGBT community and so is the wife..........Does the wife have a wanker too..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's female.  We're both pretty much rightwing, gun loving, American patriots.  I'm a navy vet, she's an army brat.  We make a great team.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So not just a tranny, but a Lesbian as well. 

Seriously, you simply can't make this shit up.


----------



## eagle1462010

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
Click to expand...

So you are getting your Tally Wacker cut off and installing new plumbing...


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> 50 - fatback, OK, but DD?


Yeah I've recently been declared NOT Type 2 Diabetic, so on a new diet and work out system.  That should adjust things but ribs are not going to compress too terribly much.  I am not a short lady.  

Anyway, there is a 5" Difference between band and bust size.  

Bra Fit Calculator | Hanes | Champion | OneHanesPlace | JustMySize

You can go anywhere else and get the same basic equation.  It's what it is.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> So not just a tranny, but a Lesbian as well.
> 
> Seriously, you simply can't make this shit up.


Yes, a translesbian.  Married and happy.


----------



## Vigilante

If you have a dick, you're a guy, simple scientific fact, you want to LOB IT OFF, and graft on a vagina, and can piss through it, THEN you go to the ladies room.... until then, live with your mental illness!


----------



## Renae

eagle1462010 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are getting your Tally Wacker cut off and installing new plumbing...
Click to expand...

That's the goal, yes.  Otherwise why go through all this effort?


----------



## Renae

Vigilante said:


> If you have a dick, your a guy, simple scientific fact, you want to LOB IT OFF, and graft on a vagina, and can piss through it, THEN you go to the ladies room.... until then, live with your mental illness!


You haven't a clue what you are talking about.  They don't chop it off, they dont' graft a vagina on.  If I look otherwise female, why the hell would I use the women's restroom because a mentally weak mind like yours cannot learn there is a difference between gender and sex?


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stereotype much?
> 
> You sound ingnorant and hateful
Click to expand...

You trying to reverse the argument, failure.


----------



## eagle1462010

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are getting your Tally Wacker cut off and installing new plumbing...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the goal, yes.  Otherwise why go through all this effort?
Click to expand...

Suddenly you will not have a wanker so maybe nothing will be hanging anymore............now since technically you don't have one anymore you can go to the women's bathroom................LOL

Personally I think you should visit a mental institution.


----------



## Vigilante

Renae said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a dick, your a guy, simple scientific fact, you want to LOB IT OFF, and graft on a vagina, and can piss through it, THEN you go to the ladies room.... until then, live with your mental illness!
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue what you are talking about.  They don't chop it off, they dont' graft a vagina on.  If I look otherwise female, why the hell would I use the women's restroom because a mentally weak mind like yours cannot learn there is a difference between gender and sex?
Click to expand...


If you have the proper EQUIPMENT, then and only then do you use the ladies room, Sex is fucking, asswipe, gender is what you are BORN with...get it straight and stop your fucking bullshit! What's in YOUR MIND is an aboration!


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because historically, women are not sexual predators. Of course, being completely ignorant of the facts and history explains why you applaud and support mental illness and sexual deviance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume all Trans are sexual deviants, how are you different from a Klanner?
Click to expand...

Um....becuase that is the very definition of the term "deviant". Good grief...what is _wrong_ with you to even ask a question that absurd?!?

de·vi·ant
ˈdēvēənt/
_adjective_

departing from usual or accepted standards, especially in social or sexual behavior.
"deviant behavior"
synonyms: aberrant, abnormal, atypical, anomalous, irregular, nonstandard; More


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not just a tranny, but a Lesbian as well.
> 
> Seriously, you simply can't make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a translesbian.  Married and happy.
Click to expand...


Can you explain this, it's very confusing to I'd say 90% of people.

You were born biologically male, and you feel you were a lesbian trapped inside a male body ie. a Translesbian.

How is this even possible? I'm just confused on this stuff, could you explain?


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
Click to expand...

You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?

I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.


----------



## OKTexas

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
Click to expand...



You're right, Gender is what you are genetically and physically, sex is an activity to procreate the species.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
Click to expand...

Your attitude isn't exactly helping your argument either.  
Any ways, let me ask you a question.
If resources were not an issue and a third type of restroom were built for people with 'gender issues', would you be happy to use that and leave the real biological females to their own?


----------



## OKTexas

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
Click to expand...



You can change a VW to look like a Cadillac, it's still a VW.


----------



## eagle1462010

This thread is a............


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not just a tranny, but a Lesbian as well.
> 
> Seriously, you simply can't make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a translesbian.  Married and happy.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm really getting confused now.  Is your wife a woman? Is she planning on remaining a woman? Does that mean you are saying you are a man transing into a woman who will be a lesbian?


----------



## P@triot

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude isn't exactly helping your argument either.
> Any ways, let me ask you a question.
> If resources were not an issue and a third type of restroom were built for people with 'gender issues', would you be happy to use that and leave the real biological females to their own?
Click to expand...


Of course not - because this was *never* about using the restroom.


Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude isn't exactly helping your argument either.
> Any ways, let me ask you a question.
> If resources were not an issue and a third type of restroom were built for people with 'gender issues', would you be happy to use that and leave the real biological females to their own?
Click to expand...

Of course not - because this was *never* about using the restroom. This was always about people with severe sexual deviance trying to "normalize" the behavior so that they could get their kink thrill by watching women and girls go potty.

Look - _nobody_ could possibly suffer mentally from having to use the correct facility two or three times a day for three or four minutes per time. You get in, do your business, and get out. How could that possibly harm their mental state?!?! It can't. It's not even remotely possible. If you told me I had to use the ladies restroom from now on to "prove" it, I wouldn't have the slightest mental breakdown from it. I'd go in, go the bathroom, wash my hands, and go about my day. This was always about sexual deviance and finding away to engage their deviant behavior.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not just a tranny, but a Lesbian as well.
> 
> Seriously, you simply can't make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a translesbian.  Married and happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm really getting confused now.  Is your wife a woman? Is she planning on remaining a woman? Does that mean you are saying you are a man transing into a woman who will be a lesbian?
Click to expand...


Hey join The Club of The Confused 

This is where we're at with all this Leftist perversion:


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Tilly

I know it's not practicable, but I wish their could be that third restroom Lucy mentioned earlier.  Because, I've seen a lot of trans men who, despite all their efforts to look female, just look like men in women's clothing and make up. I suspect they might run into more trouble in the men's room than in the women's, and I wouldn't like that to happen to them. However, if they're men I still don't want to see them in women's restrooms. We need gender issue bathrooms too.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not just a tranny, but a Lesbian as well.
> 
> Seriously, you simply can't make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a translesbian.  Married and happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm really getting confused now.  Is your wife a woman? Is she planning on remaining a woman? Does that mean you are saying you are a man transing into a woman who will be a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey join The Club of The Confused
> 
> This is where we're at with all this Leftist perversion:
Click to expand...

Good lord. The mind boggles.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stereotype much?
> 
> You sound ingnorant and hateful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to reverse the argument, failure.
Click to expand...


No, you made claims all stereotypic. 

Don't lay anymore of your problems on me


----------



## Vigilante

Another EXAMPLE of a similar MENTAL DISORDER as this poster!...Simply amazing how many TRULY deranged sexual degenerates there are out in the real world....and the idiots that enable them!


*Couple allowing 52-year-old man to live as "6-year-old adopted daughter" have young children present*
Faith Presses On
It was disturbing enough to read several months ago that a 52-year-old Canadian man left his family and was living as the "six-year-old" adopted daughter of another couple: A Canadian man who was married, with seven kids, has left his family in order to fulfill his true identity - as a six-year-old girl. In an emotional video with gay news site The Daily Xtra in collaboration with The Transgender Project, Stefonknee (pronounced ‘Stef-on-knee’) Wolscht, 52, of Toronto, says she realized she was transgender - rather that simply a cross-dresser - at age 46, and split from her wife, Maria, after...
Meet the 52 Year-Old Father Who Identifies As a 6 Year-Old Girl

No SHIT...the REAL DEAL!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> This thread is a............



Gott im Himmel....Können Sie mir helfen?


----------



## Tilly

Vigilante said:


> Another EXAMPLE of a similar MENTAL DISORDER as this poster!...Simply amazing how many TRULY deranged sexual degenerates there are out in the real world....and the idiots that enable them!
> 
> 
> *Couple allowing 52-year-old man to live as "6-year-old adopted daughter" have young children present*
> Faith Presses On
> It was disturbing enough to read several months ago that a 52-year-old Canadian man left his family and was living as the "six-year-old" adopted daughter of another couple: A Canadian man who was married, with seven kids, has left his family in order to fulfill his true identity - as a six-year-old girl. In an emotional video with gay news site The Daily Xtra in collaboration with The Transgender Project, Stefonknee (pronounced ‘Stef-on-knee’) Wolscht, 52, of Toronto, says she realized she was transgender - rather that simply a cross-dresser - at age 46, and split from her wife, Maria, after...
> Meet the 52 Year-Old Father Who Identifies As a 6 Year-Old Girl


What the hell?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> Another EXAMPLE of a similar MENTAL DISORDER as this poster!...Simply amazing how many TRULY deranged sexual degenerates there are out in the real world....and the idiots that enable them!
> 
> 
> *Couple allowing 52-year-old man to live as "6-year-old adopted daughter" have young children present*
> Faith Presses On
> It was disturbing enough to read several months ago that a 52-year-old Canadian man left his family and was living as the "six-year-old" adopted daughter of another couple: A Canadian man who was married, with seven kids, has left his family in order to fulfill his true identity - as a six-year-old girl. In an emotional video with gay news site The Daily Xtra in collaboration with The Transgender Project, Stefonknee (pronounced ‘Stef-on-knee’) Wolscht, 52, of Toronto, says she realized she was transgender - rather that simply a cross-dresser - at age 46, and split from her wife, Maria, after...
> Meet the 52 Year-Old Father Who Identifies As a 6 Year-Old Girl



Yes totally fucked up in the membrane.


----------



## P@triot

Tilly said:


> I know it's not practicable, but I wish their could be that third restroom Lucy mentioned earlier.  Because, I've seen a lot of trans men who, despite all their efforts to look female, just look like men in women's clothing and make up. I suspect they might run into more trouble in the men's room than in the women's, and I wouldn't like that to happen to them. However, if they're men I still don't want to see them in women's restrooms. We need gender issue bathrooms too.


It doesn't have to be a "wish" Tilly. The only solution to this problem is going to be single occupancy restrooms.  That will be the future because it's the only solution to the disturbing sexual deviance of the left.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another EXAMPLE of a similar MENTAL DISORDER as this poster!...Simply amazing how many TRULY deranged sexual degenerates there are out in the real world....and the idiots that enable them!
> 
> 
> *Couple allowing 52-year-old man to live as "6-year-old adopted daughter" have young children present*
> Faith Presses On
> It was disturbing enough to read several months ago that a 52-year-old Canadian man left his family and was living as the "six-year-old" adopted daughter of another couple: A Canadian man who was married, with seven kids, has left his family in order to fulfill his true identity - as a six-year-old girl. In an emotional video with gay news site The Daily Xtra in collaboration with The Transgender Project, Stefonknee (pronounced ‘Stef-on-knee’) Wolscht, 52, of Toronto, says she realized she was transgender - rather that simply a cross-dresser - at age 46, and split from her wife, Maria, after...
> Meet the 52 Year-Old Father Who Identifies As a 6 Year-Old Girl
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell?
Click to expand...


The Transgender thing, it's nothing to do with biologically being born in the wrong body. Gender Identity is how they feel in their minds about themselves, they feel they're a woman....it's a psychological problem, the Leftists encourage people with this mental health issue to take hormone pills and then get mutilated.

The correct manner to deal with this is to get them the psychological help they need.


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not practicable, but I wish their could be that third restroom Lucy mentioned earlier.  Because, I've seen a lot of trans men who, despite all their efforts to look female, just look like men in women's clothing and make up. I suspect they might run into more trouble in the men's room than in the women's, and I wouldn't like that to happen to them. However, if they're men I still don't want to see them in women's restrooms. We need gender issue bathrooms too.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a "wish" Tilly. The only solution to this problem is going to be single occupancy restrooms.  That will be the future because it's the only solution to the disturbing sexual deviance of the left.
Click to expand...


And the billions of dollars of tax money needed elsewhere will go into toilets?


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
Click to expand...

If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
Click to expand...


If you did that you'd get a severe ass kicking, followed by a shovel and bucket of soapy water to clean your crap up.


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
Click to expand...


A prime example of FAGERAL mental disorder! Seems that over 90% of them are this way!


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You notice it's only the perverts of the DemoRAT party pushing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same logic as:
> 
> *"Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!"*
> *Myth #6 - "Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!" | Buckeye Firearms Association*
> 
> *Guess, what... you argue like a liberal.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No QUEER, it comes down to ethics, morals and principles that have been an established part of civilization.... you PERVERTS want to change that, you will meet resistance from many people, and BTW, I'm an agnostic with NO RELIGIOUS beliefs on the matter!*
Click to expand...

So you don't even have religion as an excuse for your ignorance and bigotry


----------



## SmokeALib

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
Click to expand...

If you were a tranny you wouldn't make it to my dining room, or through the front door. But you could shit in the front yard with my dogs. They won't mind. They'll just look at you kinda weird.


----------



## Vigilante

The LIBERAL VIEW of this issue... And the Texas Transgender calls us bigots!


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dudes a tranny and calling others mental midgets.
> 
> You can't make this shit up folks
Click to expand...

Except for your homophobia you and Bruce Jenner agree on most everything


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You notice it's only the perverts of the DemoRAT party pushing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same logic as:
> 
> *"Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!"*
> *Myth #6 - "Concealed carry reform will take us back to the Wild West!" | Buckeye Firearms Association*
> 
> *Guess, what... you argue like a liberal.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No QUEER, it comes down to ethics, morals and principles that have been an established part of civilization.... you PERVERTS want to change that, you will meet resistance from many people, and BTW, I'm an agnostic with NO RELIGIOUS beliefs on the matter!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't even have religion as an excuse for your ignorance and bigotry
Click to expand...


There it is folks, we are BIGOTS from the scumbag perverts of the left....See the above cartoon for a BIGOT as defined by the anarchists of America!...What, I'm NOT a RACIST???....ASSHOLE!


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
Click to expand...

Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..


----------



## Vigilante

SmokeALib said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were a tranny you wouldn't make it to my dining room, or through the front door. But you could shit in the front yard with my dogs. They won't mind. They'll just look at you kinda weird.
Click to expand...


Don't do it, his shit is full of MENTAL DISORDER...wouldn't want your dogs to catch it!


----------



## Kondor3

Renae said:


> ...I'm trans, never been attacked for using the ladies room.  And I'm armed so I do hope I don't run into some idiot like you that forces me to defend myself.



You tell 'em, sweet checks...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
Click to expand...


No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.

When are you planning on Transgendering?


----------



## Kondor3

eagle1462010 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think.....she........hmm......he.... hmmm............it is now role playing.................
> 
> I don't believe........her........him............ummm..........Shim...........weird shit in this world nowadays.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with "it", that a trip to a fundamentalist Islamic country couldn't fix...


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deluding yourself... ignorance is bliss... please continue to believe that your view is dominant...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trans, never been attacked for using the ladies room.  And I'm armed so I do hope I don't run into some idiot like you that forces me to defend myself.
Click to expand...

Well, If you're armed just use the appendage appropriate bathroom and defend yourself there.


----------



## idb

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



What about a transgender man...that used to be a woman but has had the operation and who thinks she's a man, walks in, whips his/her dick out in front of her, and takes a leak...because the law says you must go into the bathroom that corresponds to the gender on your birth certificate?
OK with you?


----------



## Tilly

Vigilante said:


> The LIBERAL VIEW of this issue... And the Texas Transgender calls us bigots!


Excellent


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
Click to expand...

If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.

If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
Click to expand...


Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags! About time to take back America from the assholes that want to have us, as a society commit suicide!


----------



## sealybobo

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the cops will be looking the other way, and snickering at them over a couple of beers, after their shift ends...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you over estimate the numbers of ignorant people out there.
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' Idiot LibTards just had to push and push and push and push and push and push America again again and again and again and again...
> 
> They haven't the got the Common Sense and Decency that God or Nature gave a pissant, to know when to leave well enough alone and stop...
> 
> The People... in their righteous disgust and indignation and fury.. will sort this out...
> 
> Every time that I hear some freak got the shit kicked out of him in connection with him barging into a woman's bathroom, I'm gonna have a good belly-laugh over it...
> 
> As will most of America, no doubt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mistake your rage for being common, it's not.  Thankfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deluding yourself... ignorance is bliss... please continue to believe that your view is dominant...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trans, never been attacked for using the ladies room.  And I'm armed so I do hope I don't run into some idiot like you that forces me to defend myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, If you're armed just use the appendage appropriate bathroom and defend yourself there.
Click to expand...

More dangerous for him in the men's room than 8 year old Suzie in the girls room.


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
Click to expand...

I'd love to play hunger games with you


----------



## Dragonlady

The same people who don't want a transgendered woman using the women's bathroom, have no objections to lesbians using the women's bathrooms while their straight wives or daughters are in there. 

You keep picturing hairy men with cameras going into the ladies room.  Cameras are not allowed.  Nor are men who look like men. 

As usual, conservatives are grossly misrepresenting what's going on here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SmokeALib said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were a tranny you wouldn't make it to my dining room, or through the front door. But you could shit in the front yard with my dogs. They won't mind. They'll just look at you kinda weird.
Click to expand...


We have a Doberman Pinscher and a Rottweiler as guard dogs, so I don't think he'd want to try his weird toileting habits around them or they'd probably have his face off 

We also have a  Miniature Dachshund, black and tan smooth haired and extremely handsome.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

strollingbones said:


> so if i am okay with allowing the safest option for kids...i am sick.......smh....you people are just amazing in the homophobia



FUCK YOU !


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
Click to expand...


You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
Click to expand...

No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
Click to expand...


*"If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out."
*
You're very confused about basic biology aren't you darling? As a biological female I have no balls.


----------



## Vigilante

Here's a man! Pregnant.....now he looks like a man, think he can use the men's room?


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> 
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
Click to expand...


Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> Here's a man! Pregnant.....now he looks like a man, think he can use the men's room?


If he/she walked into the men's or women's room I wouldn't bother him/her either way.


----------



## Weatherman2020

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


How come Springsteen can refuse to work over the homosexual issue but a photographer will go to jail for refusing to photograph guys swapping spit at a homo wedding?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man! Pregnant.....now he looks like a man, think he can use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he/she walked into the men's or women's room I wouldn't bother him/her either way.
Click to expand...


No because you're a weird freak that's why.


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a man! Pregnant.....now he looks like a man, think he can use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he/she walked into the men's or women's room I wouldn't bother him/her either way.
Click to expand...


You'd probably drop to your knees and HOPE he was a REAL MAN!


----------



## Weatherman2020

strollingbones said:


> omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...


See a professional shrink, freak.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> Here's a man! Pregnant.....now he looks like a man, think he can use the men's room?



Is that a Transgender, still biologically female? Wait, there's no boobies though....OMG this is just too confusing.


----------



## Weatherman2020

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....


Shitforbrains freak thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
Moron.


----------



## Weatherman2020

It's called science, leftards.
X and Y chromosomes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

If a republican Congressman was caught in the women's restroom it would get 24/7 coverage.
The liberal responses in this thread are a joke


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
Click to expand...

No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grampa Murked U said:


> If a republican Congressman was caught in the women's restroom it would get 24/7 coverage.
> The liberal responses in this thread are a joke



The Liberal responses are a joke because either a) they're perverts or b) they're just batshit crazy.


----------



## Vigilante

Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!


----------



## sealybobo

Grampa Murked U said:


> If a republican Congressman was caught in the women's restroom it would get 24/7 coverage.
> The liberal responses in this thread are a joke


If that person was living a secret life sure. And if you caught a perv who really wasn't a tranny? And if they were bothering people? That would certainly ruin their career.


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.
Click to expand...


Why, do it like Aaron Burr.... be a MAN and face it, IF YOU CAN!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.
Click to expand...


*"I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good."*

This is you....not that I'm surprised.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, do it like Aaron Burr.... be a MAN and face it, IF YOU CAN!
Click to expand...


How can he be a MAN when he feels like a WOMAN?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a republican Congressman was caught in the women's restroom it would get 24/7 coverage.
> The liberal responses in this thread are a joke
> 
> 
> 
> If that person was living a secret life sure. And if you caught a perv who really wasn't a tranny? And if they were bothering people? That would certainly ruin their career.
Click to expand...

What difference does it make if their life is secret? Aren't you libs always telling others it's none of your business?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good reason to shot you scumbags, amongst MANY good reasons to shot you scumbags!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.
Click to expand...


*"I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good."
*
Sealybobo in action....until it all goes horribly wrong for him:


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!


I think we need to worry more about what homophobic assholes like you do to people like her than we do them in the ladies room. You want them back in your restroom so you can continue to victimize them. Guys like you rape gays in prison


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!



OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication


----------



## sealybobo

I


Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a republican Congressman was caught in the women's restroom it would get 24/7 coverage.
> The liberal responses in this thread are a joke
> 
> 
> 
> If that person was living a secret life sure. And if you caught a perv who really wasn't a tranny? And if they were bothering people? That would certainly ruin their career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make if their life is secret? Aren't you libs always telling others it's none of your business?
Click to expand...

If they aren't bothering anyone. Why, did your 8 year old daughter complain? Stranger danger?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to worry more about what homophobic assholes like you do to people like her than we do them in the ladies room. You want them back in your restroom so you can continue to victimize them. Guys like you rape gays in prison
Click to expand...


*"Guys like you rape gays in prison"
*
How do you know? Have you personally conducted a Gallup Survey on this pressing topic?


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
Click to expand...

Looks good from this angle


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to play hunger games with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good."
> *
> Sealybobo in action....until it all goes horribly wrong for him:
Click to expand...

Funny, sealys posts brought Deliverance to my mind too. Banjo battle. Lol.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to worry more about what homophobic assholes like you do to people like her than we do them in the ladies room. You want them back in your restroom so you can continue to victimize them. Guys like you rape gays in prison
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Guys like you rape gays in prison"
> *
> How do you know? Have you personally conducted a Gallup Survey on this pressing topic?
Click to expand...

A gaylup survey


----------



## idb

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good from this angle
Click to expand...

Just as likely to be woman.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good from this angle
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to worry more about what homophobic assholes like you do to people like her than we do them in the ladies room. You want them back in your restroom so you can continue to victimize them. Guys like you rape gays in prison
Click to expand...


Bend over Boy, AaronLeland is coming for you!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a republican Congressman was caught in the women's restroom it would get 24/7 coverage.
> The liberal responses in this thread are a joke
> 
> 
> 
> If that person was living a secret life sure. And if you caught a perv who really wasn't a tranny? And if they were bothering people? That would certainly ruin their career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make if their life is secret? Aren't you libs always telling others it's none of your business?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't bothering anyone. Why, did your 8 year old daughter complain? Stranger danger?
Click to expand...

I don't have an 8 year old daughter and even if I did her life is none of your fucking business.


----------



## Vigilante

idb said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
Click to expand...

You 2 have severe sexual problems!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
Click to expand...


Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"


----------



## sealybobo

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever shot someone FAGERAL.... Ever been in WAR and do it multiple times?.....I didn't think so, scumbag!
> 
> 
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good."
> *
> Sealybobo in action....until it all goes horribly wrong for him:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, sealys posts brought Deliverance to my mind too. Banjo battle. Lol.
Click to expand...

Duh. It's a quote from deliverance Ned beatty


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You 2 have severe sexual problems!
Click to expand...


Maybe they weren't breastfed?


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"
Click to expand...

Sure you can.


----------



## Never3ndr

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but I'd be willing to make you my first bitch. Crossbows or muzzle loaders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glock 9's at 25 feet...don't want to get the mess on me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Crossbows. I have 65 acres you start in the far right corner and I start in the far left corner and we move in on each other. You shoot and miss at 60 yards and I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I walk up and tell you you got a pretty mouth and you gone do some prayin and you better pray good."
> *
> Sealybobo in action....until it all goes horribly wrong for him:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, sealys posts brought Deliverance to my mind too. Banjo battle. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. It's a quote from deliverance Ned beatty
Click to expand...


Except it's not a quote from Ned Beatty....the actor is Herbert 'Cowboy' Coward.

Ned Beatty is told to "squeal like a pig" by Bill McKinney as he shafts him up the ass, a scene you probably have on repeat.


----------



## Tilly

*Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter*
TORONTO, March 4, 2014 (LifeSiteNews.com) – A biological man claiming to be ‘transgender’ so as to gain access to and prey on women at two Toronto shelters was jailed “indefinitely” last week after being declared by a judge a “dangerous offender.”

Pro-family leaders are pointing out that this is exactly the type of incident they warned of as the Ontario government passed its “gender identity” bill, dubbed the “bathroom bill,” in 2012.

Christopher Hambrook, 37, leaned on the ever expanding legal “rights” offered to people who “identify” with the sex opposite their biology. Under the name “Jessica,” he was able to get into the women’s shelters, where he sexually assaulted several women in 2012, the _Toronto Sun_reports. ...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Never3ndr said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
Click to expand...

Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.

Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, SealBoy would cozy right up next to HER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can.
Click to expand...


No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something


----------



## Tilly

Never3ndr said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
Click to expand...

And they usually look like men in dresses and make up.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he's shaved his legs and arms and everything....now THAT'S dedication
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something
Click to expand...

Google is your friend.

How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> 
> Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".
Click to expand...

What shit holes you go to that don't have doors on the stalls?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they usually look like men in dresses and make up.
Click to expand...


And they usually have 5 O'Clock shadow and a baritone voice and answer to the name Belinda


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> 
> Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What shit holes you go to that don't have doors on the stalls?
Click to expand...


You were saying you'd crap on his dining room floor, you filthy little so and so.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> 
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female
Click to expand...


You're a very strange individual, having this unusual fetish about how we urinate.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a very strange individual, having this unusual fetish about how we urinate.
Click to expand...

Why do you think I have a fetish?


----------



## Tilly

*Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males 
April 7, 2015


Surprise:* There is *zero statistical difference.* The Transgender Law Center, HRC, GLAAD, ACLU, National Center for Transgender Equality, et al., have failed to cite a single study refuting the evidence that transgender males (“transwomen”) commit crimes against women and girls at exactly the same rate as any other males....

Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males


----------



## Never3ndr

Weatherman2020 said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> 
> Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".
Click to expand...

Are you an idiot...or just really, really stupid? 

The OP was talking about your 8 year old daughter...in what world is your daughter NOT a "she"?  

Reading comprehension is not your strong suit.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Transgenders who have had the full sex change ie. dick chopped off.
> 
> If a Transgender still has a dick, they should never be allowed in female bathrooms....because they are still full men.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
Click to expand...

Thankfully disturbed liberals like you - who get off on sexual deviance and the thought of grown men watching little girls pee - are a minority in America. So we don't really have to worry about you sitting on a jury. At worst we'll get a "hung jury" when the lone whacko like you makes it onto the jury. The government (who wouldn't even prosecute in the first place as my free speech to "call someone out" is protected in America) surely will not chew up more tax payer money for a second trial on something so frivolous.


----------



## idb

Rottweiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully disturbed liberals like you - who get off on sexual deviance and the thought of grown men watching little girls pee - are a minority in America. So we don't really have to worry about you sitting on a jury. At worst we'll get a "hung jury" when the lone whacko like you makes it onto the jury. The government (who wouldn't even prosecute in the first place as my free speech to "call someone out" is protected in America) surely will not chew up more tax payer money for a second trial on something so frivolous.
Click to expand...

And yet it seems to be mostly conservatives that obsess about toilets and sexual deviance.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> The same people who don't want a transgendered woman using the women's bathroom, have no objections to lesbians using the women's bathrooms while their straight wives or daughters are in there.
> 
> You keep picturing hairy men with cameras going into the ladies room.  Cameras are not allowed.  Nor are men who look like men.
> 
> As usual, conservatives are grossly misrepresenting what's going on here.


As usual, liberals are pretending a problem exists that doesn't exist simply for the joy of getting all frothy over something sexually deviant.

Nobody on earth could "suffer" from having to go in and use the correct restroom for 3 to 4 minutes. The fact that they are pretending that it somehow hurts their fragile little psyche is indisputable proof that this is all about sexual deviance and nothing more.

It's also tragic that liberals celebrate and encourage the sever mental illness of these people instead of advocating for them to receive the proper mental healthcare that they need.


----------



## P@triot

idb said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully disturbed liberals like you - who get off on sexual deviance and the thought of grown men watching little girls pee - are a minority in America. So we don't really have to worry about you sitting on a jury. At worst we'll get a "hung jury" when the lone whacko like you makes it onto the jury. The government (who wouldn't even prosecute in the first place as my free speech to "call someone out" is protected in America) surely will not chew up more tax payer money for a second trial on something so frivolous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet it seems to be mostly conservatives that obsess about toilets and sexual deviance.
Click to expand...

Um....we're not the one's who made this an issue in society, we're not the one's insisting on it, and we're not the one's trying to make it law for sexual deviance and sexual predators to have the right to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a very strange individual, having this unusual fetish about how we urinate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I have a fetish?
Click to expand...


Well you're looking up how women urinate.

Oh and here's a photograph of Jeffrey on one of his days where he thinks he's Cindy:


----------



## Tilly

*Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart bathroom*
A 51-year-old man wearing women's clothing was arrested for allegedly undressing in front of children at Wal-mart. Police say Norwood Smith Burnes, 51, of Rome, has a long record of indecent exposure and was on probation for public indecency when the latest incident occurred in the women's bathroom at Wal-mart in Calhoun, the Rome News-Tribune reported. Burnes was in "stages of undress while on the stone floor and would do this *in the presence of several young children*," witnesses told police. When police arrived, they found Burnes wearing a short skirt and jacket, black leather coat, high heels, red nail polish, green eye shadow and jewelry.
Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart  | www.ajc.com
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/police-man-undresses-in-front-of-children-in-walma/nJckr/


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Never3ndr said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> 
> Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an idiot...or just really, really stupid?
> 
> The OP was talking about your 8 year old daughter...in what world is your daughter NOT a "she"?
> 
> Reading comprehension is not your strong suit.
Click to expand...


If a man has a penis is he a woman?


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a very strange individual, having this unusual fetish about how we urinate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I have a fetish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you're looking up how women urinate.
> 
> Oh and here's a photograph of Jeffrey on one of his days where he thinks he's Cindy:
Click to expand...

I often look up facts when someone makes a claim.
You claimed that women can't pee standing up, I researched your claim and posted my findings.
How does that mean that I've got a fetish about women urinating?


----------



## P@triot

Weatherman2020 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> How come Springsteen can refuse to work over the homosexual issue but a photographer will go to jail for refusing to photograph guys swapping spit at a homo wedding?
Click to expand...

Because a liberal is someone who is a complete and total hypocrite. They are completely incapable of applying their absurd and radical views consistently.


----------



## Never3ndr

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> 
> Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an idiot...or just really, really stupid?
> 
> The OP was talking about your 8 year old daughter...in what world is your daughter NOT a "she"?
> 
> Reading comprehension is not your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a man has a penis is he a woman?
Click to expand...

No, if a guy has a penis he's a guy...which is why I refer to the guy as "guy" in my quote and my daughter as "she".  Reading comprehension is required when you are in an online forum.


----------



## Carla_Danger

45 pages later, and you two crotch sniffing dingbats are still worried about how people pee.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a very strange individual, having this unusual fetish about how we urinate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I have a fetish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you're looking up how women urinate.
> 
> Oh and here's a photograph of Jeffrey on one of his days where he thinks he's Cindy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I often look up facts when someone makes a claim.
> You claimed that women can't pee standing up, I researched your claim and posted my findings.
> How does that mean that I've got a fetish about women urinating?
Click to expand...


My mother warned me about men like you


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very strange individual, having this unusual fetish about how we urinate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I have a fetish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you're looking up how women urinate.
> 
> Oh and here's a photograph of Jeffrey on one of his days where he thinks he's Cindy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I often look up facts when someone makes a claim.
> You claimed that women can't pee standing up, I researched your claim and posted my findings.
> How does that mean that I've got a fetish about women urinating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother warned me about men like you
Click to expand...

Not like me she didn't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very strange individual, having this unusual fetish about how we urinate.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I have a fetish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you're looking up how women urinate.
> 
> Oh and here's a photograph of Jeffrey on one of his days where he thinks he's Cindy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I often look up facts when someone makes a claim.
> You claimed that women can't pee standing up, I researched your claim and posted my findings.
> How does that mean that I've got a fetish about women urinating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother warned me about men like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not like me she didn't.
Click to expand...


OMG say it ain't so


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we get to enjoy all these sort of hysterical horror stories over allowing gays to serve in the military?
> 
> ...and now that's ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are trannys  considered to be gay?   just need some clarification here.
Click to expand...

They are transvestites.  Not gay, but perverts nonetheless.


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
Click to expand...


I wouldn't doubt that for a moment


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> *Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart bathroom*
> A 51-year-old man wearing women's clothing was arrested for allegedly undressing in front of children at Wal-mart. Police say Norwood Smith Burnes, 51, of Rome, has a long record of indecent exposure and was on probation for public indecency when the latest incident occurred in the women's bathroom at Wal-mart in Calhoun, the Rome News-Tribune reported. Burnes was in "stages of undress while on the stone floor and would do this *in the presence of several young children*," witnesses told police. When police arrived, they found Burnes wearing a short skirt and jacket, black leather coat, high heels, red nail polish, green eye shadow and jewelry.
> Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart  | www.ajc.com
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/police-man-undresses-in-front-of-children-in-walma/nJckr/



Didn't we just have a dude on this thread, dresses like a woman and sleeps with............


WOMEN



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> 
> Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What shit holes you go to that don't have doors on the stalls?
Click to expand...

Thanks for validating you're just an ignorant fool.


----------



## Tilly

Pop23 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart bathroom*
> A 51-year-old man wearing women's clothing was arrested for allegedly undressing in front of children at Wal-mart. Police say Norwood Smith Burnes, 51, of Rome, has a long record of indecent exposure and was on probation for public indecency when the latest incident occurred in the women's bathroom at Wal-mart in Calhoun, the Rome News-Tribune reported. Burnes was in "stages of undress while on the stone floor and would do this *in the presence of several young children*," witnesses told police. When police arrived, they found Burnes wearing a short skirt and jacket, black leather coat, high heels, red nail polish, green eye shadow and jewelry.
> Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart  | www.ajc.com
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/police-man-undresses-in-front-of-children-in-walma/nJckr/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we just have a dude on this thread, dresses like a woman and sleeps with............
> 
> 
> WOMEN
> 
> 
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. They get to call themselves lesbians.
Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh yea, I'm okay with that.  You do realize that women's bathrooms are all stalls and no urinals right?  That means that this guy is going to go to a stall and take a leak while my daughter is washing her hands...sooooo...okay?  She's not even going to know whether or not this dude is standing or sitting.  In fact, chances are she's not even going to realize that this guy is a guy (since most TS people dress the opposite sex that they actually are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another ignoramous who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> 
> Moron is so confused he calls males with penises "she".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What shit holes you go to that don't have doors on the stalls?
Click to expand...


To be considered private they must be fully enclosed. Most are not. 

Remove the door from your homes restroom and install one like those found in most public restrooms.  

For libtards this may be the only way they can figure out....... 

They ain't private


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart bathroom*
> A 51-year-old man wearing women's clothing was arrested for allegedly undressing in front of children at Wal-mart. Police say Norwood Smith Burnes, 51, of Rome, has a long record of indecent exposure and was on probation for public indecency when the latest incident occurred in the women's bathroom at Wal-mart in Calhoun, the Rome News-Tribune reported. Burnes was in "stages of undress while on the stone floor and would do this *in the presence of several young children*," witnesses told police. When police arrived, they found Burnes wearing a short skirt and jacket, black leather coat, high heels, red nail polish, green eye shadow and jewelry.
> Cross-dressing man arrested for exposure at Walmart  | www.ajc.com
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/police-man-undresses-in-front-of-children-in-walma/nJckr/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we just have a dude on this thread, dresses like a woman and sleeps with............
> 
> 
> WOMEN
> 
> 
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm. They get to call themselves lesbians.
Click to expand...


With dicks!


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to say. When you come upon public restrooms labeled WOMEN and MEN... look between your legs for a penis. IF you have one, you belong in the MENS room and NOT in the WOMENS room. There is nothing callous about that. It's doesn't require anything more than knowing if you have a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I, a pre-operative transgender woman decides to go to the bathroom you believe I should use the men's room.   Even though the only way you're really going to tell I have  penis is if I use the urinal.  That's absurd.  Totally absurd.  I'm not using the men's restroom in skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you need to use the restroom and you have a penis... MENS room. No penis... WOMENS room. That is NOT homophobic. I don't care if you are gay or straight. I care about a penis not being in the same restroom with my daughter. Understood???
> 
> I'll tell you something else... I don't care about protests, boycotts, movements, PC laws passed, etc.  IF you have a penis and I catch you in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to regret your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How, you think I and people like myself are a threat to your daughter?  Please.  We are just women, trying to use the restroom. Also, I've been in restrooms, with my penis with daughters, so have thousands of others.  We go in, we sit, we do our business, we leave.  What are you going to do about that?
Click to expand...

You are NOT a woman and never will be.  You re a transvestite with or without your dick.  Get mental health help before you fuck up your life.  Suicide rate for you people is the same after youroperation as it is before.


----------



## P@triot

I simply don't understand how liberals supposedly have such bleeding hearts for everything and everyone except when it comes to sexual deviance. Then they stop caring about the person behind the sexual behavior because they are too turned on by the deviance to care about the person in need.

Look - if I went around genuinely believing that I was Jesus Christ, I would be placed in custody and brought to a mental healthcare facility for treatment. Believing you are something which you are not is the textbook definition of mental illness. A person with an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome is in fact a man. It's scientifically indisputable. So if a person with those chromosomes believes they are a woman, then they have a mental illness that requires the proper treatment.

There is nothing "mean" about this reality. Quite the contrary, I care exponentially more about these poor individuals than the liberals do because I'm not turned on by their problem or excited about the prospect of exploiting it to upend society.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Rottweiler said:


> I simply don't understand how liberals supposedly have such bleeding hearts for everything and everyone except when it comes to sexual deviance. Then they stop caring about the person behind the sexual behavior because they are too turned on by the deviance to care about the person in need.
> 
> Look - if I went around genuinely believing that I was Jesus Christ, I would be placed in custody and brought to a mental healthcare facility for treatment. Believing you are something which you are not is the textbook definition of mental illness. A person with an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome is in fact a man. It's scientifically indisputable. So if a person with those chromosomes believes they are a woman, then they have a mental illness that requires the proper treatment.
> 
> There is nothing "mean" about this reality. Quite the contrary, I care exponentially more about these poor individuals than the liberals do because I'm not turned on by their problem or excited about the prospect of exploiting it to upend society.


It's because the left are anti-God.  God created male and female so the left must destroy the fact there is a difference between the two.


----------



## Agit8r

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Agit8r said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
Click to expand...

Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.


----------



## Agit8r

Weatherman2020 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
Click to expand...


Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).


----------



## P@triot

Agit8r said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
Click to expand...

This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.

It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.


----------



## Agit8r

Rottweiler said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.
> 
> It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.
Click to expand...


And how are they gonna enforce these laws?  They gonna have an attendant checking people's papers?  Everyone involved with writing these laws has a mental deficiency.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Agit8r said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.
> 
> It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how are they gonna enforce these laws?  They gonna have an attendant checking people's papers?  Everyone involved with writing these laws has a mental deficiency.
Click to expand...




Maybe "crotch sniffin" Rottweiner should apply for a job as Bathroom Attendant.


----------



## Boss

Dragonlady said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scenario could never happen.  Women's washrooms have stalls, with doors.  If the girls is washing her hands, she's nowhere near the stalls.
> 
> The transgender woman goes in the stall, closes the door and sits down just like the rest of the women.
> 
> And you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


What if the "transgender" is not a "transgender" but rather a sexual predator posing as a transgender so they can use the women's restroom and molest little girls? *YOU are the fucking IDIOT! *

If this highly probable scenario happened just ONE time, it would be worth never discussing this policy again. Transgender women who still have their penis can use the men's room... we'll make that sacrifice.


----------



## idb

Boss said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scenario could never happen.  Women's washrooms have stalls, with doors.  If the girls is washing her hands, she's nowhere near the stalls.
> 
> The transgender woman goes in the stall, closes the door and sits down just like the rest of the women.
> 
> And you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if the "transgender" is not a "transgender" but rather a sexual predator posing as a transgender so they can use the women's restroom and molest little girls? *YOU are the fucking IDIOT! *
> 
> If this highly probable scenario happened just ONE time, it would be worth never discussing this policy again. Transgender women who still have their penis can use the men's room... we'll make that sacrifice.
Click to expand...

That would be an illegal act by that person I assume.
Just like now - I imagine it is illegal to pose as a woman for the purpose of entering a women's restroom and molesting little girls.
What's the difference?


----------



## Dragonlady

Why aren't you more worried about men who drug girls drinks, and rape them?  This really does happen every single day and most of the men get away with it. 

When women complain about being attacked, they're not believed and blamed for the assaults. 

Where is your outrage against the real assaults which happen every single day. Whenever it's mentioned on this board, conservatives say the women lied or they were drunk and changed their minds after the fact. 

When conservatives have ended the epidemic of sexual assault and rape committed by straight heterosexual males which essentially goes unpunished, we'll talk about the transgendered problem.


----------



## Boss

Folks, it has been less than a year since the bastardization of the 14th Amendment in the _Obergefell _ruling. Where a 5-4 decision by SCOTUS ruled that sexuality (sexual lifestyle) was a protected right under the Constitution. Less than a year... and we're already beginning to see the "slippery slope" manifesting in the form of something so perverse we couldn't have even imagined it then. 

For all those who naively supported Gay Marriage and thought it was only about two people who loved each other being able to get married... take a good long look. THIS is what you created. Once you have legitimized sexual behavior through the law and the Constitution, you have removed all boundaries. Pedophiles will now be free to roam public restrooms with impunity under the auspices of being transgender. And it won't be long until the pedophile will simply be a "confused victim" in which we have to bestow our sympathies upon for their depravity. 

Welcome to the Stupid Society where sexual deviant behavior is legitimized through law and made a protected class. Oh... it gets MUCH worse than trannies in the little girl's room! Stay tuned!


----------



## Renae

AvgGuyIA said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to say. When you come upon public restrooms labeled WOMEN and MEN... look between your legs for a penis. IF you have one, you belong in the MENS room and NOT in the WOMENS room. There is nothing callous about that. It's doesn't require anything more than knowing if you have a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I, a pre-operative transgender woman decides to go to the bathroom you believe I should use the men's room.   Even though the only way you're really going to tell I have  penis is if I use the urinal.  That's absurd.  Totally absurd.  I'm not using the men's restroom in skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you need to use the restroom and you have a penis... MENS room. No penis... WOMENS room. That is NOT homophobic. I don't care if you are gay or straight. I care about a penis not being in the same restroom with my daughter. Understood???
> 
> I'll tell you something else... I don't care about protests, boycotts, movements, PC laws passed, etc.  IF you have a penis and I catch you in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to regret your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How, you think I and people like myself are a threat to your daughter?  Please.  We are just women, trying to use the restroom. Also, I've been in restrooms, with my penis with daughters, so have thousands of others.  We go in, we sit, we do our business, we leave.  What are you going to do about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are NOT a woman and never will be.  You re a transvestite with or without your dick.  Get mental health help before you fuck up your life.  Suicide rate for you people is the same after youroperation as it is before.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance and hate is astounding. 

I am transgendered.  My gender is Female.  I have been to lots of therapy, I am still in therapy.  Guess what?  I'm getting treatment.  Unless you know some magic treatment that my doctors do not?


----------



## Boss

idb said:


> That would be an illegal act by that person I assume.
> Just like now - I imagine it is illegal to pose as a woman for the purpose of entering a women's restroom and molesting little girls.
> What's the difference?



Why have DUI laws? Why not just wait until some drunk kills someone and then punish them? Why punish everyone for drinking and driving when most of the time, nothing bad happens? Tell me...what's the difference?


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???


It would be inappropriate.  I know you got this hang up over the fact "OMG penis!!!"  I promise you you'll never know I'm there.   See, I go in, do my thing, I leave.

Get over it.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Your ignorance and hate is astounding.
> 
> I am transgendered. My gender is Female. I have been to lots of therapy, I am still in therapy. Guess what? I'm getting treatment. Unless you know some magic treatment that my doctors do not?



No... Your gender is MALE... you _*identify*_ as a female. You have a penis, therefore, you are a *MALE*.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you ain't a chick, I'd have no problem bitch slapping you
Click to expand...

I'm talking intellectually.  I don't bother with fisticuffs.  You threaten to do violence to me I don't punch, slap kick or bite.  I shoot.


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> *Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males
> April 7, 2015
> 
> 
> Surprise:* There is *zero statistical difference.* The Transgender Law Center, HRC, GLAAD, ACLU, National Center for Transgender Equality, et al., have failed to cite a single study refuting the evidence that transgender males (“transwomen”) commit crimes against women and girls at exactly the same rate as any other males....
> 
> Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males


What statistics?  There isn't any.  That's just a hate blog of bullshit and you swallowed it like a KKK poster for a backwoods bigot white redneck trash.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance and hate is astounding.
> 
> I am transgendered. My gender is Female. I have been to lots of therapy, I am still in therapy. Guess what? I'm getting treatment. Unless you know some magic treatment that my doctors do not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Your gender is MALE... you _*identify*_ as a female. You have a penis, therefore, you are a *MALE*.
Click to expand...

No my SEX is male, my gender is female.  You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" ) 

I get that some people, no matter how much information is out there, how much truth is shown them, will assume that every transgender woman is a sexual pervert, a fetish freak out for their kids and jerking it on the toilet in the women's restrooms.   Are there bad actors out there abusing the system to get their rocks off?  Certainly.  But to cast us all as the same, is the utmost ignorance and stupidity.  What you people are doing is no different then what was done a hundred years ago (and earlier let's be honest)  "A black man raped a white girl, that black man touched my daughter! I saw him!  LYNCH HIM!!!"  Same basic stupidity.   That same stupidity is rampant through human history. This is part of the human condition, humans, are as a general rule stupid.  I forgive you.  

Most of us Trans folks, want nothing more than to live happy lives as we pursue that which makes us better people.  

You should, if you consider yourselves good people, acknowledge that.  Those that cannot are just hate filled ignorant, willfully ignorant bigots.  

Which are you?


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???
> 
> 
> 
> It would be inappropriate.  I know you got this hang up over the fact "OMG penis!!!"  I promise you you'll never know I'm there.   See, I go in, do my thing, I leave.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

No you get over it. You're not a woman. Get over that!


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???
> 
> 
> 
> It would be inappropriate.  I know you got this hang up over the fact "OMG penis!!!"  I promise you you'll never know I'm there.   See, I go in, do my thing, I leave.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...


This isn't about YOU!  This about people who will exploit the regulation in order to perpetrate crimes on innocent victims. We can't take this chance just to appease YOU. Society doesn't work that way. YOU have to exhibit tolerance as well. Use the men's room... there are stalls you can use... there is NO reason for you to be in the women's restroom with your penis. IF you have the operation and remove your penis, I have absolutely no problem with you being in the women's restrooms. 

But we cannot stand for this because there are too many bad repercussions which harm little children. It has nothing to do with YOU! It's not because of hate and bigotry toward YOU! We're not afraid YOU will molest little children! We're afraid of perverts exploiting this law to violate our children. It's essentially declaring open season for sexual predators in public restrooms and not a damn thing can be done to prevent it or stop it. 

And it's not just rape and child molesting, it's taking digital pictures and videos from under the stall or over the stall or through a hole... all kinds of ways a pervert can get their jollies with the latest technology. But you don't seem to care... this is all about YOU and what YOU think YOU deserve. You are the most selfish and intolerant person here.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males
> April 7, 2015
> 
> 
> Surprise:* There is *zero statistical difference.* The Transgender Law Center, HRC, GLAAD, ACLU, National Center for Transgender Equality, et al., have failed to cite a single study refuting the evidence that transgender males (“transwomen”) commit crimes against women and girls at exactly the same rate as any other males....
> 
> Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males
> 
> 
> 
> What statistics?  There isn't any.  That's just a hate blog of bullshit and you swallowed it like a KKK poster for a backwoods bigot white redneck trash.
Click to expand...

Lol. You referred to yourself 'as an intellectual' a moment ago. I asked you a civil question and you respond with 6 insults. Ok, I guess I'm done politely trying to understand your issue, MAN.


----------



## idb

Boss said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an illegal act by that person I assume.
> Just like now - I imagine it is illegal to pose as a woman for the purpose of entering a women's restroom and molesting little girls.
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have DUI laws? Why not just wait until some drunk kills someone and then punish them? Why punish everyone for drinking and driving when most of the time, nothing bad happens? Tell me...what's the difference?
Click to expand...

So we should have separate DUI laws for transgender people...is that what you're implying?
I'm sure the DUI laws apply to everyone...just like the sexual molestation laws.


----------



## Tilly

Renae, I asked you (politely), if resources were not a problem and they were built, would you use a third rest room for the 'other gendered' and leave the men and women's restrooms to them?  I'd appreciate a (polite) reply if that's possible.


----------



## idb

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???
> 
> 
> 
> It would be inappropriate.  I know you got this hang up over the fact "OMG penis!!!"  I promise you you'll never know I'm there.   See, I go in, do my thing, I leave.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't about YOU!  This about people who will exploit the regulation in order to perpetrate crimes on innocent victims. We can't take this chance just to appease YOU. Society doesn't work that way. YOU have to exhibit tolerance as well. Use the men's room... there are stalls you can use... there is NO reason for you to be in the women's restroom with your penis. IF you have the operation and remove your penis, I have absolutely no problem with you being in the women's restrooms.
> 
> But we cannot stand for this because there are too many bad repercussions which harm little children. It has nothing to do with YOU! It's not because of hate and bigotry toward YOU! We're not afraid YOU will molest little children! We're afraid of perverts exploiting this law to violate our children. It's essentially declaring open season for sexual predators in public restrooms and not a damn thing can be done to prevent it or stop it.
> 
> And it's not just rape and child molesting, it's taking digital pictures and videos from under the stall or over the stall or through a hole... all kinds of ways a pervert can get their jollies with the latest technology. But you don't seem to care... this is all about YOU and what YOU think YOU deserve. You are the most selfish and intolerant person here.
Click to expand...

These things are already illegal I'm sure.
Should they be *more* illegal for transgender people?


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> No my SEX is male, my gender is female. You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" )



No, you need to educate yourself. Your gender and sex are the same, you are a male if you have a penis. I've already said, I have absolutely no problem with you using the women's restrooms if you no longer have your penis. 



Renae said:


> I get that some people, no matter how much information is out there, how much truth is shown them, will assume that every transgender woman is a sexual pervert, a fetish freak out for their kids and jerking it on the toilet in the women's restrooms.



Again, this is not about YOU. This is about sexual perverts and our legal recourse against them. If such laws as this are passed, we have no way of keeping sexual perverts out of the little girl's rooms. They have a legal right to be there, all they have to do is claim they're transgender. 

And whenever something bad happens (and it will) there is no legal recourse because it becomes the predator's word against the victim and there is no reason why the predator shouldn't have been in the restroom. We cannot have a police guard or psychologist outside of every public restroom to determine if you are really a transgender or a sexual predator posing as one. 

Try to get this through your head... this isn't a discrimination against you. It's actually a protection FOR you. Because I guarantee you, when this becomes law of the land, you are going to see a dramatic increase in violence against transgenders. I'm about the most tolerant and open-minded right winger you'll find on sexual lifestyle choices and if I am this worked up over this, you can bet there are some bubbas out there with machetes who will see to it you get your sex change operation, should you venture into the restroom with their little girl.


----------



## Boss

idb said:


> These things are already illegal I'm sure.
> Should they be *more* illegal for transgender people?


\
No, we shouldn't change laws to accommodate transgenders while enabling sexual predators. That's all.


----------



## idb

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> No my SEX is male, my gender is female. You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to educate yourself. Your gender and sex are the same, you are a male if you have a penis. I've already said, I have absolutely no problem with you using the women's restrooms if you no longer have your penis.
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that some people, no matter how much information is out there, how much truth is shown them, will assume that every transgender woman is a sexual pervert, a fetish freak out for their kids and jerking it on the toilet in the women's restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is not about YOU. This is about sexual perverts and our legal recourse against them. If such laws as this are passed, we have no way of keeping sexual perverts out of the little girl's rooms. They have a legal right to be there, all they have to do is claim they're transgender.
> 
> And whenever something bad happens (and it will) there is no legal recourse because it becomes the predator's word against the victim and there is no reason why the predator shouldn't have been in the restroom. We cannot have a police guard or psychologist outside of every public restroom to determine if you are really a transgender or a sexual predator posing as one.
> 
> Try to get this through your head... this isn't a discrimination against you. It's actually a protection FOR you. Because I guarantee you, when this becomes law of the land, you are going to see a dramatic increase in violence against transgenders. I'm about the most tolerant and open-minded right winger you'll find on sexual lifestyle choices and if I am this worked up over this, you can bet there are some bubbas out there with machetes who will see to it you get your sex change operation, should you venture into the restroom with their little girl.
Click to expand...

What about sexual perverts that are currently allowed to go into mens' restrooms where there are little boys?
Should that be illegal too?


----------



## Boss

idb said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an illegal act by that person I assume.
> Just like now - I imagine it is illegal to pose as a woman for the purpose of entering a women's restroom and molesting little girls.
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have DUI laws? Why not just wait until some drunk kills someone and then punish them? Why punish everyone for drinking and driving when most of the time, nothing bad happens? Tell me...what's the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we should have separate DUI laws for transgender people...is that what you're implying?
> I'm sure the DUI laws apply to everyone...just like the sexual molestation laws.
Click to expand...


No idiot... I guess you're going to miss the point entirely because you're an idiot?


----------



## DarkFury

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


*He whips it out in front of my 8 year old he ain't going to have no dick.*


----------



## Boss

idb said:


> What about sexual perverts that are currently allowed to go into mens' restrooms where there are little boys?
> Should that be illegal too?



No, because there are also female sexual perverts who go into the girl's restroom. These things happen already.... no need to make laws which enable MORE of it. 

Dumbass!


----------



## idb

Boss said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an illegal act by that person I assume.
> Just like now - I imagine it is illegal to pose as a woman for the purpose of entering a women's restroom and molesting little girls.
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have DUI laws? Why not just wait until some drunk kills someone and then punish them? Why punish everyone for drinking and driving when most of the time, nothing bad happens? Tell me...what's the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we should have separate DUI laws for transgender people...is that what you're implying?
> I'm sure the DUI laws apply to everyone...just like the sexual molestation laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot... I guess you're going to miss the point entirely because you're an idiot?
Click to expand...

Your point is pointless.
DUI laws apply to everyone as do molestation laws.


----------



## Boss

idb said:


> Your point is pointless.
> DUI laws apply to everyone as do molestation laws.



I asked you why we should have DUI laws? We can just punish people who drive drunk and kill people and let the rest of the drunks do as they please... right? we have manslaughter laws already... no need for DUI laws!  Let's abolish those!


----------



## Tilly

An interesting article by a psychiatrist, formerly Psychiatrist in Chief at John Hopkins:

*Surgery Isn't the Solution*
*A drastic physical change doesn't address underlying psycho-social troubles.*

June 12, 2014 7:19 p.m. ET
518 COMMENTS
The government and media alliance advancing the transgender cause has gone into overdrive in recent weeks. On May 30, a U.S. Department of Health and Human Services review board ruled that Medicare can pay for the "reassignment" surgery sought by the transgendered—those who say that they don't identify with their biological sex. Earlier last month Defense Secretary Chuck Hagelsaid that he was "open" to lifting a ban on transgender individuals serving in the military. Time magazine, seeing the trend, ran a cover story for its June 9 issue called "The Transgender Tipping Point: America's next civil rights frontier."

Yet policy makers and the media are doing no favors either to the public or the transgendered by treating their confusions as a right in need of defending rather than as a mental disorder that deserves understanding, treatment and prevention. This intensely felt sense of being transgendered constitutes a mental disorder in two respects. The first is that the idea of sex misalignment is simply mistaken—it does not correspond with physical reality. The second is that it can lead to grim psychological outcomes.

The transgendered suffer a disorder of "assumption" like those in other disorders familiar to psychiatrists. With the transgendered, the disordered assumption is that the individual differs from what seems given in nature—namely one's maleness or femaleness. Other kinds of disordered assumptions are held by those who suffer from anorexia and bulimia nervosa, where the assumption that departs from physical reality is the belief by the dangerously thin that they are overweight.






ENLARGE
A man who looks into the mirror and sees himself as a woman GETTY IMAGES
With body dysmorphic disorder, an often socially crippling condition, the individual is consumed by the assumption "I'm ugly." These disorders occur in subjects who have come to believe that some of their psycho-social conflicts or problems will be resolved if they can change the way that they appear to others. Such ideas work like ruling passions in their subjects' minds and tend to be accompanied by a solipsistic argument. 

For the transgendered, this argument holds that one's feeling of "gender" is a conscious, subjective sense that, being in one's mind, cannot be questioned by others. The individual often seeks not just society's tolerance of this "personal truth" but affirmation of it. Here rests the support for "transgender equality," the demands for government payment for medical and surgical treatments, and for access to all sex-based public roles and privileges.

With this argument, advocates for the transgendered have persuaded several states—including California, New Jersey and Massachusetts—to pass laws barring psychiatrists, even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor. That government can intrude into parents' rights to seek help in guiding their children indicates how powerful these advocates have become.

How to respond? Psychiatrists obviously must challenge the solipsistic concept that what is in the mind cannot be questioned. Disorders of consciousness, after all, represent psychiatry's domain; declaring them off-limits would eliminate the field. Many will recall how, in the 1990s, an accusation of parental sex abuse of children was deemed unquestionable by the solipsists of the "recovered memory" craze.

You won't hear it from those championing transgender equality, but controlled and follow-up studies reveal fundamental problems with this movement. When children who reported transgender feelings were tracked without medical or surgical treatment at both Vanderbilt University and London's Portman Clinic, 70%-80% of them spontaneously lost those feelings. Some 25% did have persisting feelings; what differentiates those individuals remains to be discerned.

We at Johns Hopkins University—which in the 1960s was the first American medical center to venture into "sex-reassignment surgery"—launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not. Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as "satisfied" by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery. And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a "satisfied" but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs.

It now appears that our long-ago decision was a wise one. A 2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden produced the most illuminating results yet regarding the transgendered, evidence that should give advocates pause. The long-term study—up to 30 years—followed 324 people who had sex-reassignment surgery. The study revealed that beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population. This disturbing result has as yet no explanation but probably reflects the growing sense of isolation reported by the aging transgendered after surgery. The high suicide rate certainly challenges the surgery prescription.

There are subgroups of the transgendered, and for none does "reassignment" seem apt. One group includes male prisoners like Pvt. Bradley Manning, the convicted national-security leaker who now wishes to be called Chelsea. Facing long sentences and the rigors of a men's prison, they have an obvious motive for wanting to change their sex and hence their prison. Given that they committed their crimes as males, they should be punished as such; after serving their time, they will be free to reconsider their gender.

Another subgroup consists of young men and women susceptible to suggestion from "everything is normal" sex education, amplified by Internet chat groups. These are the transgender subjects most like anorexia nervosa patients: They become persuaded that seeking a drastic physical change will banish their psycho-social problems. "Diversity" counselors in their schools, rather like cult leaders, may encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery. Treatments here must begin with removing the young person from the suggestive environment and offering a counter-message in family therapy. 

Then there is the subgroup of very young, often prepubescent children who notice distinct sex roles in the culture and, exploring how they fit in, begin imitating the opposite sex. Misguided doctors at medical centers including Boston's Children's Hospital have begun trying to treat this behavior by administering puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous—even though the drugs stunt the children's growth and risk causing sterility. Given that close to 80% of such children would abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated, these medical interventions come close to child abuse. A better way to help these children: with devoted parenting.

At the heart of the problem is confusion over the nature of the transgendered. "Sex change" is biologically impossible. People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.

_Dr. McHugh, former psychiatrist in chief at Johns Hopkins Hospital, is the author of "Try to Remember: Psychiatry's Clash Over Meaning, Memory, and Mind" (Dana Press, 2008_


----------



## idb

This guy just wants to use the restroom.
He has a penis.
According to the new law he'd have to use the women's.
There might be a bit pearl-clutching as he walks in.


----------



## Boss

idb said:


> This guy just wants to use the restroom.
> He has a penis.
> According to the new law he'd have to use the women's.
> There might be a bit pearl-clutching as he walks in.View attachment 71850



Which "new law" are you talking about? Why do you think a man with a penis needs to be using a women's restroom?  See... all you knuckleheads do is hurl feces at the wall to see what sticks.  

Here's what I think... Why don't you go ask Hillary Clinton about this? Let's get her corrupt fat ass on record right here and now! Let's make the 2016 election about penises in women's restrooms! 

Here's the chance of a lifetime for your "courageous" democrat candidate to stand up for what they believe in and support the LBGTQRXYZ agenda!


----------



## idb

Boss said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy just wants to use the restroom.
> He has a penis.
> According to the new law he'd have to use the women's.
> There might be a bit pearl-clutching as he walks in.View attachment 71850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which "new law" are you talking about? Why do you think a man with a penis needs to be using a women's restroom?  See... all you knuckleheads do is hurl feces at the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Here's what I think... Why don't you go ask Hillary Clinton about this? Let's get her corrupt fat ass on record right here and now! Let's make the 2016 election about penises in women's restrooms!
> 
> Here's the chance of a lifetime for your "courageous" democrat candidate to stand up for what they believe in and support the LBGTQRXYZ agenda!
Click to expand...

The laws requiring that a person use the restroom according to their birth certificate.


----------



## Renae

bnv


Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???
> 
> 
> 
> It would be inappropriate.  I know you got this hang up over the fact "OMG penis!!!"  I promise you you'll never know I'm there.   See, I go in, do my thing, I leave.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you get over it. You're not a woman. Get over that!
Click to expand...

You are entitled to be wrong.


----------



## Boss

idb said:


> The laws requiring that a person use the restroom according to their birth certificate.



Still don't know what law you're talking about or what the text of the law says. I'm not sure how such a law would be enforced. Do they assign monitors to check birth certificates at the restrooms now? 

Here's a better solution... How about capitalist enterprises simply stop providing public restroom facilities? Or IF there is a restroom, it is one-person unisex type? No more restrooms where multiple people can be in them at the same time. That solves all the problems... right?


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> An interesting article by a psychiatrist, formerly Psychiatrist in Chief at John Hopkins:
> 
> *Surgery Isn't the Solution*
> *A drastic physical change doesn't address underlying psycho-social troubles.*
> 
> June 12, 2014 7:19 p.m. ET
> 518 COMMENTS
> The government and media alliance advancing the transgender cause has gone into overdrive in recent weeks. On May 30, a U.S. Department of Health and Human Services review board ruled that Medicare can pay for the "reassignment" surgery sought by the transgendered—those who say that they don't identify with their biological sex. Earlier last month Defense Secretary Chuck Hagelsaid that he was "open" to lifting a ban on transgender individuals serving in the military. Time magazine, seeing the trend, ran a cover story for its June 9 issue called "The Transgender Tipping Point: America's next civil rights frontier."
> 
> 
> _Dr. McHugh, former psychiatrist in chief at Johns Hopkins Hospital, is the author of "Try to Remember: Psychiatry's Clash Over Meaning, Memory, and Mind" (Dana Press, 2008_


You really going to hang your hat on that idiots comments?

"
Dr. McHugh has a lot in common with these right-wing, religiously -motivated hate groups. He is a self-described orthodox Catholic whose radical views are well documented. In his role as part of the United States Conference of Catholic Bishops' review board, he pushed the idea that the Catholic sex-abuse scandal was not about pedophilia but about "homosexual predation on American Catholic youth." He filed an amicus brief arguing in favor of Proposition 8 on the basis that homosexuality is a "choice." Additionally, McHugh was in favor of forcing a pregnant 10-year-old girl to carry to term even though she had been raped by an adult relative. 

His words and actions toward the transgender community are the most radical and egregious, however.  He has compared medical care for transgender people to “the practice of frontal lobotomy.” McHugh’s disdain for his own patients is evident, calling them “caricatures of women” and pushing the demeaning narrative that all transgender women are either self-hating gay men or perverted heterosexuals. Worse, the damage McHugh has done to transgender health care is incalculable. McHugh shut down one of the few gender clinics in the U.S. in 1979, and his lobbying in 1981 was instrumental in getting a national coverage decision forbidding the government from covering gender-affirming care. It wasn’t reversed until 2014. As a result of his outspoken desire to see transgender people shoved back into the closet, Dr. McHugh has become the go-to “expert” for right-wing organizations."

The Scary Science at Johns Hopkins University | Advocate.com
Paul McHugh
http://www.transadvocate.com/clingi...of-transgender-medical-literature_n_13842.htm


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Renae, I asked you (politely), if resources were not a problem and they were built, would you use a third rest room for the 'other gendered' and leave the men and women's restrooms to them?  I'd appreciate a (polite) reply if that's possible.


I do apologize if I missed it, lots of replies!  

Would I use an "other gendered"   No. We as  society are well passed the "White Fountains, Colored" fountains level ostracizing and I refuse to be a party to that sort of thing.  Sorry.

Now, WHAT I  AM in favor of, is, you know how if you have a service dog you have to carry proof?  I would have no problem at all carrying a card proving I'm TG.  If someone has an issue with me in the restroom, a Big If, but if they did, I could produce this card to them, to the police to whomever.  Showing I am:
Under a therapist's care
Undergoing HRT
Am not a threat, I'm really a transwoman. 

I can ditch the card after GRS.

This let's people like myself  have a little peace of mind, if a problem arises we have an ace in the hole to avoid unpleasantness.  
You get peace of mind knowing that everyone in that restroom, is just there to do their business.
It helps deter the bad actors in society, like a CHL for gun owners.  You need to do the class to carry... I need the proper care to use the ladies room.  

It's  a trust and verify situation for all parties.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> No my SEX is male, my gender is female. You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to educate yourself. Your gender and sex are the same, you are a male if you have a penis. I've already said, I have absolutely no problem with you using the women's restrooms if you no longer have your penis.
Click to expand...

And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment.  As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself.  You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter.    If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.


Boss said:


> Again, this is not about YOU. This is about sexual perverts and our legal recourse against them. If such laws as this are passed, we have no way of keeping sexual perverts out of the little girl's rooms. They have a legal right to be there, all they have to do is claim they're transgender.
> 
> And whenever something bad happens (and it will) there is no legal recourse because it becomes the predator's word against the victim and there is no reason why the predator shouldn't have been in the restroom. We cannot have a police guard or psychologist outside of every public restroom to determine if you are really a transgender or a sexual predator posing as one.
> 
> Try to get this through your head... this isn't a discrimination against you. It's actually a protection FOR you. Because I guarantee you, when this becomes law of the land, you are going to see a dramatic increase in violence against transgenders. I'm about the most tolerant and open-minded right winger you'll find on sexual lifestyle choices and if I am this worked up over this, you can bet there are some bubbas out there with machetes who will see to it you get your sex change operation, should you venture into the restroom with their little girl.


You sound like the fools freaking out about Conceal Carry gun laws.  "Oh if we let people carry guns, why it'll be the wild west out there!!!  People shooting people over the small insults!!!"  Didn't happen.  

It IS discrimination against me, YOU need to educate yourself YOU need a clue.,  you already threatened violence against people like me, you are a danger to society YOU are what's wrong in this country.   You are a violent, stupid man whose arrogance and idiocy lead to violence against innocent people.  Guess what buster, you will not intimidate me with your BIGOTRY.


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males
> April 7, 2015
> 
> 
> Surprise:* There is *zero statistical difference.* The Transgender Law Center, HRC, GLAAD, ACLU, National Center for Transgender Equality, et al., have failed to cite a single study refuting the evidence that transgender males (“transwomen”) commit crimes against women and girls at exactly the same rate as any other males....
> 
> Statistics Show the Difference in Rates of Violent Crimes Against Women Committed by ‘Transwomen’ Versus Non-Transgender Males
> 
> 
> 
> What statistics?  There isn't any.  That's just a hate blog of bullshit and you swallowed it like a KKK poster for a backwoods bigot white redneck trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You referred to yourself 'as an intellectual' a moment ago. I asked you a civil question and you respond with 6 insults. Ok, I guess I'm done politely trying to understand your issue, MAN.
Click to expand...

I looked at the link, I tried to find this science, this study where is the STUDY?  Link me the study not that blog post.


----------



## The Great Goose

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> No my SEX is male, my gender is female. You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to educate yourself. Your gender and sex are the same, you are a male if you have a penis. I've already said, I have absolutely no problem with you using the women's restrooms if you no longer have your penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment.  As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself.  You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter.    If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is not about YOU. This is about sexual perverts and our legal recourse against them. If such laws as this are passed, we have no way of keeping sexual perverts out of the little girl's rooms. They have a legal right to be there, all they have to do is claim they're transgender.
> 
> And whenever something bad happens (and it will) there is no legal recourse because it becomes the predator's word against the victim and there is no reason why the predator shouldn't have been in the restroom. We cannot have a police guard or psychologist outside of every public restroom to determine if you are really a transgender or a sexual predator posing as one.
> 
> Try to get this through your head... this isn't a discrimination against you. It's actually a protection FOR you. Because I guarantee you, when this becomes law of the land, you are going to see a dramatic increase in violence against transgenders. I'm about the most tolerant and open-minded right winger you'll find on sexual lifestyle choices and if I am this worked up over this, you can bet there are some bubbas out there with machetes who will see to it you get your sex change operation, should you venture into the restroom with their little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the fools freaking out about Conceal Carry gun laws.  "Oh if we let people carry guns, why it'll be the wild west out there!!!  People shooting people over the small insults!!!"  Didn't happen.
> 
> It IS discrimination against me, YOU need to educate yourself YOU need a clue.,  you already threatened violence against people like me, you are a danger to society YOU are what's wrong in this country.   You are a violent, stupid man whose arrogance and idiocy lead to violence against innocent people.  Guess what buster, you will not intimidate me with your BIGOTRY.
Click to expand...

You are going to get eaten alive.


----------



## Renae

Agit8r said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
Click to expand...

I'd agree with you if it wasn't for that asinine "Northern civilized" states.  

It's illegal in the south too, don't be that person.


----------



## Renae

The Great Goose said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> No my SEX is male, my gender is female. You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to educate yourself. Your gender and sex are the same, you are a male if you have a penis. I've already said, I have absolutely no problem with you using the women's restrooms if you no longer have your penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment.  As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself.  You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter.    If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is not about YOU. This is about sexual perverts and our legal recourse against them. If such laws as this are passed, we have no way of keeping sexual perverts out of the little girl's rooms. They have a legal right to be there, all they have to do is claim they're transgender.
> 
> And whenever something bad happens (and it will) there is no legal recourse because it becomes the predator's word against the victim and there is no reason why the predator shouldn't have been in the restroom. We cannot have a police guard or psychologist outside of every public restroom to determine if you are really a transgender or a sexual predator posing as one.
> 
> Try to get this through your head... this isn't a discrimination against you. It's actually a protection FOR you. Because I guarantee you, when this becomes law of the land, you are going to see a dramatic increase in violence against transgenders. I'm about the most tolerant and open-minded right winger you'll find on sexual lifestyle choices and if I am this worked up over this, you can bet there are some bubbas out there with machetes who will see to it you get your sex change operation, should you venture into the restroom with their little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the fools freaking out about Conceal Carry gun laws.  "Oh if we let people carry guns, why it'll be the wild west out there!!!  People shooting people over the small insults!!!"  Didn't happen.
> 
> It IS discrimination against me, YOU need to educate yourself YOU need a clue.,  you already threatened violence against people like me, you are a danger to society YOU are what's wrong in this country.   You are a violent, stupid man whose arrogance and idiocy lead to violence against innocent people.  Guess what buster, you will not intimidate me with your BIGOTRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to get eaten alive.
Click to expand...

No, bunch of dingbats that don't' understand science, gender or sex aren't going to do anything to me but make me feel pity for them.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.



You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots. 

You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee. 

You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!


----------



## The Great Goose

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renae, I asked you (politely), if resources were not a problem and they were built, would you use a third rest room for the 'other gendered' and leave the men and women's restrooms to them?  I'd appreciate a (polite) reply if that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I do apologize if I missed it, lots of replies!
> 
> Would I use an "other gendered"   No. We as  society are well passed the "White Fountains, Colored" fountains level ostracizing and I refuse to be a party to that sort of thing.  Sorry.
> 
> Now, WHAT I  AM in favor of, is, you know how if you have a service dog you have to carry proof?  I would have no problem at all carrying a card proving I'm TG.  If someone has an issue with me in the restroom, a Big If, but if they did, I could produce this card to them, to the police to whomever.  Showing I am:
> Under a therapist's care
> Undergoing HRT
> Am not a threat, I'm really a transwoman.
> 
> I can ditch the card after GRS.
> 
> This let's people like myself  have a little peace of mind, if a problem arises we have an ace in the hole to avoid unpleasantness.
> You get peace of mind knowing that everyone in that restroom, is just there to do their business.
> It helps deter the bad actors in society, like a CHL for gun owners.  You need to do the class to carry... I need the proper care to use the ladies room.
> 
> It's  a trust and verify situation for all parties.
Click to expand...

I found this

Being transgender sucks • /r/offmychest

This is my favorite

http://www.cracked.com/personal-exp...ealities-being-transgender-media-ignores.html


> Trans issues are big in the media right now, and there are so few of us that it's not hard to be the only transgender person a lot of the people in your daily life have ever met. I've got an extra layer of caution in my mind before I go out, with the mortal dread that I will be required to represent "my people."







"


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
Click to expand...

It takes 1 year living as a female to get the letters to have the surgery.  1 Year

Now, assuming everything lines up, money, insurance and the like, we're talking really more like an 18 month window from the moment you go full time to having the operation set up and performed. 

I'm not going to be in the men's restroom in that time.  Sorry.  You can try to scare me with your empty threats of violence, but you see, you attack me I will put six feet under.  I am licensed to carry a handgun.  I have a nice .40 cal I carry in my purse.  Much like me in the ladies restroom pretty much no one knows I'm packing more than meets the eye.  
So go ahead, if you happen to read me as "male", and you confront me, you die.

It's really that simple.  And I promise you one thing, I won't lose a wink of sleep over it either.  That's a promise.  I'm also not alone, every transgal I know has a pistol on her person.  So tough guy, go ahead, make my day.


----------



## The Great Goose

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
Click to expand...

How will anyone know if she has a penis?


----------



## The Great Goose

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes 1 year living as a female to get the letters to have the surgery.  1 Year
> 
> Now, assuming everything lines up, money, insurance and the like, we're talking really more like an 18 month window from the moment you go full time to having the operation set up and performed.
> 
> I'm not going to be in the men's restroom in that time.  Sorry.  You can try to scare me with your empty threats of violence, but you see, you attack me I will put six feet under.  I am licensed to carry a handgun.  I have a nice .40 cal I carry in my purse.  Much like me in the ladies restroom pretty much no one knows I'm packing more than meets the eye.
> So go ahead, if you happen to read me as "male", and you confront me, you die.
> 
> It's really that simple.  And I promise you one thing, I won't lose a wink of sleep over it either.  That's a promise.  I'm also not alone, every transgal I know has a pistol on her person.  So tough guy, go ahead, make my day.
Click to expand...

Now you are talking!


----------



## Renae

The Great Goose said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
Click to expand...

Xray penis vision, he knows a penis when he sees it and he won't stand for a penis in the wrong restroom, he's "NPITLPRR* MAN!"    Defender of all things pure and not penis in the ladies rooms!!  He's mean, he's tough, he'll kick your ASS if you dare be a penis in the ladies room.  Because, he will defend virtue and vagina serenity!

*No Penises In The Ladies RestRoom


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> I'm not going to be in the men's restroom in that time. Sorry. You can try to scare me with your empty threats of violence, but you see, you attack me I will put six feet under. I am licensed to carry a handgun. I have a nice .40 cal I carry in my purse. Much like me in the ladies restroom pretty much no one knows I'm packing more than meets the eye.
> So go ahead, if you happen to read me as "male", and you confront me, you die.
> 
> It's really that simple. And I promise you one thing, I won't lose a wink of sleep over it either. That's a promise. I'm also not alone, every transgal I know has a pistol on her person. So tough guy, go ahead, make my day.



I think you'd better be careful about making public threats to posters on message boards. I didn't threaten you personally, I tried to warn you that you're putting yourself at risk because there are people who will do you great harm. If you want to read that as a threat from me, that's fine but that's not what I said. 

I've patiently explained the reason we cannot accommodate your penis in the women's public restrooms. It's not about YOU. But you continued to respond to me by insulting me and calling me names, now you're threatening to shoot me. You're not going to shoot me or anyone else. You don't know me and hey... if I come after you, you'll never see it coming. 

Fortunately (for you) my daughters are all grown and they can take care of themselves. They are all well armed with concealed carry permits and know how to use a firearm as well. So I'm not worried about them, I am speaking on behalf of the many fathers out there who have younger daughters who are vulnerable to sexual predators. You're not going to be allowed to do this. And IF it is allowed, I predict public restrooms will become a thing of the past.  You'll just have to hold it.


----------



## Boss

The Great Goose said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
Click to expand...


Let me pose a hypothetical... You're out at a restaurant with your family and your teenage daughter goes to the restroom... she returns a few minutes later and says... "Dad, there's a creepy dude in a dress in the girl's bathroom, taking pictures with his cell phone!"   ...What are you going to do about that?  Come on now, honest answer?


----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me pose a hypothetical... You're out at a restaurant with your family and your teenage daughter goes to the restroom... she returns a few minutes later and says... "Dad, there's a creepy dude in a dress in the girl's bathroom, taking pictures with his cell phone!"   ...What are you going to do about that?  Come on now, honest answer?
Click to expand...

Well, he's not transgendered.  He's a sicko.  I'll call the cops and let them deal with it.  If he tries to flee I'll get the staff and anyone I can to assist in detaining him.  I'll let the LAW handle the situation.

That's how intelligent people approach such a situation.

I don't' know why you think because I'm trans and still have my penis means I'm some sort of threat to your children, I promise you that your fears are GREATLY misplaced and overly exaggerated.


----------



## The Great Goose

Bos said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me pose a hypothetical... You're out at a restaurant with your family and your teenage daughter goes to the restroom... she returns a few minutes later and says... "Dad, there's a creepy dude in a dress in the girl's bathroom, taking pictures with his cell phone!"   ...What are you going to do about that?  Come on now, honest answer?
Click to expand...



I really hate cameras so I would attack the guy, grab his phone and throw it in the fish tank.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be in the men's restroom in that time. Sorry. You can try to scare me with your empty threats of violence, but you see, you attack me I will put six feet under. I am licensed to carry a handgun. I have a nice .40 cal I carry in my purse. Much like me in the ladies restroom pretty much no one knows I'm packing more than meets the eye.
> So go ahead, if you happen to read me as "male", and you confront me, you die.
> 
> It's really that simple. And I promise you one thing, I won't lose a wink of sleep over it either. That's a promise. I'm also not alone, every transgal I know has a pistol on her person. So tough guy, go ahead, make my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better be careful about making public threats to posters on message boards. I didn't threaten you personally, I tried to warn you that you're putting yourself at risk because there are people who will do you great harm. If you want to read that as a threat from me, that's fine but that's not what I said.
Click to expand...

Oh now you're not mr tough guy?  Seriously?   You made it clear you would attack someone like me.  I made it clear I'd shoot someone like you. 

It's not personal
, it's informing you that your silly threats of violence have no effect.



Boss said:


> I've patiently explained the reason we cannot accommodate your penis in the women's public restrooms. It's not about YOU. But you continued to respond to me by insulting me and calling me names, now you're threatening to shoot me. You're not going to shoot me or anyone else. You don't know me and hey... if I come after you, you'll never see it coming.
> 
> Fortunately (for you) my daughters are all grown and they can take care of themselves. They are all well armed with concealed carry permits and know how to use a firearm as well. So I'm not worried about them, I am speaking on behalf of the many fathers out there who have younger daughters who are vulnerable to sexual predators. You're not going to be allowed to do this. And IF it is allowed, I predict public restrooms will become a thing of the past.  You'll just have to hold it.


If the shoe fits:
*Full Definition of bigot*

:  a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices;_especially_ :  one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance
*bigoted* play\-gə-təd\ _adjective_
*bigotedly* _adverb
Definition of BIGOT
_


----------



## sealybobo

Rottweiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully disturbed liberals like you - who get off on sexual deviance and the thought of grown men watching little girls pee - are a minority in America. So we don't really have to worry about you sitting on a jury. At worst we'll get a "hung jury" when the lone whacko like you makes it onto the jury. The government (who wouldn't even prosecute in the first place as my free speech to "call someone out" is protected in America) surely will not chew up more tax payer money for a second trial on something so frivolous.
Click to expand...

Hung jury. Lol


----------



## Pop23

idb said:


> This guy just wants to use the restroom.
> He has a penis.
> According to the new law he'd have to use the women's.
> There might be a bit pearl-clutching as he walks in.View attachment 71850



If it has a dick it is a man, if not its a woman.


----------



## sealybobo

Rottweiler said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same people who don't want a transgendered woman using the women's bathroom, have no objections to lesbians using the women's bathrooms while their straight wives or daughters are in there.
> 
> You keep picturing hairy men with cameras going into the ladies room.  Cameras are not allowed.  Nor are men who look like men.
> 
> As usual, conservatives are grossly misrepresenting what's going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, liberals are pretending a problem exists that doesn't exist simply for the joy of getting all frothy over something sexually deviant.
> 
> Nobody on earth could "suffer" from having to go in and use the correct restroom for 3 to 4 minutes. The fact that they are pretending that it somehow hurts their fragile little psyche is indisputable proof that this is all about sexual deviance and nothing more.
> 
> It's also tragic that liberals celebrate and encourage the sever mental illness of these people instead of advocating for them to receive the proper mental healthcare that they need.
Click to expand...

They don't need mental healthcare they just need to take a shit


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???
> 
> 
> 
> It would be inappropriate.  I know you got this hang up over the fact "OMG penis!!!"  I promise you you'll never know I'm there.   See, I go in, do my thing, I leave.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you get over it. You're not a woman. Get over that!
Click to expand...


With an overactive lesbian fantisy


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me pose a hypothetical... You're out at a restaurant with your family and your teenage daughter goes to the restroom... she returns a few minutes later and says... "Dad, there's a creepy dude in a dress in the girl's bathroom, taking pictures with his cell phone!"   ...What are you going to do about that?  Come on now, honest answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he's not transgendered.  He's a sicko.  I'll call the cops and let them deal with it.  If he tries to flee I'll get the staff and anyone I can to assist in detaining him.  I'll let the LAW handle the situation.
> 
> That's how intelligent people approach such a situation.
> 
> I don't' know why you think because I'm trans and still have my penis means I'm some sort of threat to your children, I promise you that your fears are GREATLY misplaced and overly exaggerated.
Click to expand...


How do you know he's not transgendered?

Be specific. 

Because he doesn't dress like your stereotype of a woman?

You profess to be a lesbian, perhaps it's a tranny bull dyke?


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same people who don't want a transgendered woman using the women's bathroom, have no objections to lesbians using the women's bathrooms while their straight wives or daughters are in there.
> 
> You keep picturing hairy men with cameras going into the ladies room.  Cameras are not allowed.  Nor are men who look like men.
> 
> As usual, conservatives are grossly misrepresenting what's going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, liberals are pretending a problem exists that doesn't exist simply for the joy of getting all frothy over something sexually deviant.
> 
> Nobody on earth could "suffer" from having to go in and use the correct restroom for 3 to 4 minutes. The fact that they are pretending that it somehow hurts their fragile little psyche is indisputable proof that this is all about sexual deviance and nothing more.
> 
> It's also tragic that liberals celebrate and encourage the sever mental illness of these people instead of advocating for them to receive the proper mental healthcare that they need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need mental healthcare they just need to take a shit
Click to expand...


And nobody is stopping them


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Well, he's not transgendered. He's a sicko. I'll call the cops and let them deal with it.



Oh yeah? What are the cops going to do?


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> *Full Definition of bigot*
> 
> : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices;_especially_ : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance



Wow... that seems to be describing YOU in this case! Amazing!


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> I don't' know why you think because I'm trans and still have my penis means I'm some sort of threat to your children, I promise you that your fears are GREATLY misplaced and overly exaggerated.



Well I don't think they are. You see, I only know of one transgender person that I've known my entire life and that's my uncle. 35 years ago, when my sister was 10, he tried to sexually molest her. So 100% of the cases I am personally familiar with, the transgender person was a pervert. 

But again... this is not about transgender people. I am sure there are some who are not perverted... this is about allowing men in women's restrooms. There is too much of a risk and too many undesirable things can happen of which no one has any recourse for once the damage is done. 

Women deserve to have privacy when they use a public restroom. Allowing you in there with your penis means allowing any male with a penis in there regardless of their intentions and I am not comfortable with that. I don't think most Americans are comfortable with that. 

Again... I am fine with making this a campaign issue in the 2016 elections.. Let's get the candidates on record as to where they stand and let the people decide!


----------



## Pop23

My takeaway from this whole discussion is that conservatives have a deep respect for what makes a woman a woman, it's much more than the cover of the book. 

Progressives think Women are just a pair of breasts and make up.


----------



## Boss

Pop23 said:


> Progressives think Women are just a pair of breasts and make up.



Apparently it doesn't even really take that.  Just _identifying_ as a woman is enough.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
Click to expand...


No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board. 

What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude isn't exactly helping your argument either.
> Any ways, let me ask you a question.
> If resources were not an issue and a third type of restroom were built for people with 'gender issues', would you be happy to use that and leave the real biological females to their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not - because this was *never* about using the restroom.
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude isn't exactly helping your argument either.
> Any ways, let me ask you a question.
> If resources were not an issue and a third type of restroom were built for people with 'gender issues', would you be happy to use that and leave the real biological females to their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not - because this was *never* about using the restroom. This was always about people with severe sexual deviance trying to "normalize" the behavior so that they could get their kink thrill by watching women and girls go potty.
> 
> Look - _nobody_ could possibly suffer mentally from having to use the correct facility two or three times a day for three or four minutes per time. You get in, do your business, and get out. How could that possibly harm their mental state?!?! It can't. It's not even remotely possible. If you told me I had to use the ladies restroom from now on to "prove" it, I wouldn't have the slightest mental breakdown from it. I'd go in, go the bathroom, wash my hands, and go about my day. This was always about sexual deviance and finding away to engage their deviant behavior.
Click to expand...


For trans people, it's only about using the restroom. Hateful bigots make it out to be something else.


----------



## Boss

The Great Goose said:


> Bos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me pose a hypothetical... You're out at a restaurant with your family and your teenage daughter goes to the restroom... she returns a few minutes later and says... "Dad, there's a creepy dude in a dress in the girl's bathroom, taking pictures with his cell phone!"   ...What are you going to do about that?  Come on now, honest answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hate cameras so I would attack the guy, grab his phone and throw it in the fish tank.
Click to expand...


Congratulations, you're going to jail on assault charges and destruction of private property.


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me pose a hypothetical... You're out at a restaurant with your family and your teenage daughter goes to the restroom... she returns a few minutes later and says... "Dad, there's a creepy dude in a dress in the girl's bathroom, taking pictures with his cell phone!"   ...What are you going to do about that?  Come on now, honest answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hate cameras so I would attack the guy, grab his phone and throw it in the fish tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you're going to jail on assault charges and destruction of private property.
Click to expand...


That's funny coming from the guy who is going to beat people up for peeing in a restroom.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
Click to expand...


It's a he, so there's that. 

Being a she involves much more than contracting out BREASTS


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> For trans people, it's only about using the restroom. Hateful bigots make it out to be something else.



Yes... it's ALWAYS about something totally innocent and benign.  _It's just two people in love..._ remember that one? That was less than a year ago, now we have this. 

The "hateful bigotry" is coming from the left on this... you have zero tolerance for anyone who doesn't think like you or see this your way. You continue to frame this as some kind of discrimination against transgenders because fathers don't want men with penises in the restroom with their daughters. You're all wound up and ready to cram this down our throats against our will, just like you did with Gay Marriage. 

You people have gone ape shit crazy with power and someone needs to put their foot down and tell you NO!  NO MORE!  ENOUGH!


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude isn't exactly helping your argument either.
> Any ways, let me ask you a question.
> If resources were not an issue and a third type of restroom were built for people with 'gender issues', would you be happy to use that and leave the real biological females to their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not - because this was *never* about using the restroom.
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude isn't exactly helping your argument either.
> Any ways, let me ask you a question.
> If resources were not an issue and a third type of restroom were built for people with 'gender issues', would you be happy to use that and leave the real biological females to their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not - because this was *never* about using the restroom. This was always about people with severe sexual deviance trying to "normalize" the behavior so that they could get their kink thrill by watching women and girls go potty.
> 
> Look - _nobody_ could possibly suffer mentally from having to use the correct facility two or three times a day for three or four minutes per time. You get in, do your business, and get out. How could that possibly harm their mental state?!?! It can't. It's not even remotely possible. If you told me I had to use the ladies restroom from now on to "prove" it, I wouldn't have the slightest mental breakdown from it. I'd go in, go the bathroom, wash my hands, and go about my day. This was always about sexual deviance and finding away to engage their deviant behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For trans people, it's only about using the restroom. Hateful bigots make it out to be something else.
Click to expand...


No one is denying them the use of restrooms.


----------



## Seawytch

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good from this angle
> 
> 
> 
> Just as likely to be woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? We girls cannot urinate in a urinal....so no that's not "just as likely to be a woman"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but keep that weird fantasy in your head or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> How to Urinate Standing Up as a Female
Click to expand...


Reminds me of a joke...

Super competitive couple is out golfing and, as usual, the woman is beating the pants off of him. He goes to duck behind a tree to take a piss, then thinks to himself..."hey, here's something I can finally beat her at" so he calls her over. "Honey, let's have a peeing competition. Whoever pees the farthest is the winner." 

"Okay" she says "I'm in. I'll go first". 

She drops her pants, squeezes her legs together and shoots out a nice arc. The guy thinks to himself..."ha, I've got her beat", pulls down his zipper, grabs his member and starts to aim when she says

"Ah, ah...no hands"


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For trans people, it's only about using the restroom. Hateful bigots make it out to be something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... it's ALWAYS about something totally innocent and benign.  _It's just two people in love..._ remember that one? That was less than a year ago, now we have this.
> 
> The "hateful bigotry" is coming from the left on this... you have zero tolerance for anyone who doesn't think like you or see this your way. You continue to frame this as some kind of discrimination against transgenders because fathers don't want men with penises in the restroom with their daughters. You're all wound up and ready to cram this down our throats against our will, just like you did with Gay Marriage.
> 
> You people have gone ape shit crazy with power and someone needs to put their foot down and tell you NO!  NO MORE!  ENOUGH!
Click to expand...


You seem to be confusing issues. Marriage equality has nothing to do with people using the restroom. 

It is hateful discrimination when you want to beat up a trans person for peeing in the restroom.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> You seem to be confusing issues. Marriage equality has nothing to do with people using the restroom.
> 
> It is hateful discrimination when you want to beat up a trans person for peeing in the restroom.



I don't want to beat up a trans person for peeing in the restroom. I want the person with a dick to use the men's room like normal sane people do. I don't want the person with the dick in the restroom with my daughters. I don't care if they are trans or not.


----------



## OldLady

Where have these people been peeing up to now?  Did anyone notice?  This "bathroom law" is not going to change anything because no one is going to be peeking down everyone's pants as they enter the bathroom.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Carla_Danger said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.
> 
> It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how are they gonna enforce these laws?  They gonna have an attendant checking people's papers?  Everyone involved with writing these laws has a mental deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "crotch sniffin" Rottweiner should apply for a job as Bathroom Attendant.
Click to expand...

Takes a really perverted freak to support men going into bathrooms and showers with little girls.


----------



## Weatherman2020

OldLady said:


> Where have these people been peeing up to now?  Did anyone notice?  This "bathroom law" is not going to change anything because no one is going to be peeking down everyone's pants as they enter the bathroom.


Then why the law if you really think so.


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same people who don't want a transgendered woman using the women's bathroom, have no objections to lesbians using the women's bathrooms while their straight wives or daughters are in there.
> 
> You keep picturing hairy men with cameras going into the ladies room.  Cameras are not allowed.  Nor are men who look like men.
> 
> As usual, conservatives are grossly misrepresenting what's going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, liberals are pretending a problem exists that doesn't exist simply for the joy of getting all frothy over something sexually deviant.
> 
> Nobody on earth could "suffer" from having to go in and use the correct restroom for 3 to 4 minutes. The fact that they are pretending that it somehow hurts their fragile little psyche is indisputable proof that this is all about sexual deviance and nothing more.
> 
> It's also tragic that liberals celebrate and encourage the sever mental illness of these people instead of advocating for them to receive the proper mental healthcare that they need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need mental healthcare they just need to take a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nobody is stopping them
Click to expand...

With you creepy hetero guys, I don't even feel safe going into the mens bathroom and I'm a normal looking guy.


----------



## Dragonlady

Weatherman2020 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> How come Springsteen can refuse to work over the homosexual issue but a photographer will go to jail for refusing to photograph guys swapping spit at a homo wedding?
Click to expand...


Because he didn't discriminate.  He didn't say "I don't sing for gays", or ban gays from his concerts, he said "I won't contribute to the economy of a state which discriminates against gays".  The photographer is offering his services to some, but not all, based on his bias against gays.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Dragonlady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> How come Springsteen can refuse to work over the homosexual issue but a photographer will go to jail for refusing to photograph guys swapping spit at a homo wedding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he didn't discriminate.  He didn't say "I don't sing for gays", or ban gays from his concerts, he said "I won't contribute to the economy of a state which discriminates against gays".  The photographer is offering his services to some, but not all, based on his bias against gays.
Click to expand...

Yes he did.  He said he won't work for constitutes who support a government that wants to keep perverted freaks out of little girls bathrooms.


----------



## Dragonlady

Weatherman2020 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.
> 
> It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how are they gonna enforce these laws?  They gonna have an attendant checking people's papers?  Everyone involved with writing these laws has a mental deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "crotch sniffin" Rottweiner should apply for a job as Bathroom Attendant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes a really perverted freak to support men going into bathrooms and showers with little girls.
Click to expand...


There really is no cure for stupid.  No one has said anything about showers.  This is about using public rest rooms.  Women don't drop trou in front of other women, even the swimming pool change rooms have stalls, with curtains.  You really need to take a look at women's facilities before you post such stupid shit.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
Click to expand...

First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.

And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.

But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> How do you know he's not transgendered?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Because he doesn't dress like your stereotype of a woman?
> 
> You profess to be a lesbian, perhaps it's a tranny bull dyke?



Let's see, a man in a dress taking perv video of women in a restroom...

Is a pervert sicko.   See how easy that was?

A Transgender woman, goes in and like any other lady, uses the restroom and then leaves.  

I know that was damned hard for you, but... 
My style?  Well the wife says I have a fixation with 80's mom fashion... she's been trying to break me of that.


----------



## P@triot

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> How come Springsteen can refuse to work over the homosexual issue but a photographer will go to jail for refusing to photograph guys swapping spit at a homo wedding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he didn't discriminate.  He didn't say "I don't sing for gays", or ban gays from his concerts, he said "I won't contribute to the economy of a state which discriminates against gays".  The photographer is offering his services to some, but not all, based on his bias against gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did.  He said he won't work for constitutes who support a government that wants to keep perverted freaks out of little girls bathrooms.
Click to expand...

Man - you are just _crushing_ it today. Every junk ball they try to throw at you out of sheer desperation you are knocking out of the park with facts an common sense.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.


Are you so closed minded that the concept of Gender is inseparable from Sex for you?  You are right, biologically I'll always be male.  If you believe that the proper course of action in life is to refer to me by my biological gender it's a free country, you are welcome to be a rude jerk.

It says much about you as a person.  You are inconsiderate, closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted.  But hey, if that's you, aces.  Don't let facts, science, common courtesy or anything slow you down in your race for the bottom of the barrel!   Be that jerk to people who are, in reality merely trying to alleviate a pain you thankfully have never experienced. A suffering you will never know. 

So go on big guy, stick to that "SCIENCE" thing, show the world who you truly are!


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he's not transgendered?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Because he doesn't dress like your stereotype of a woman?
> 
> You profess to be a lesbian, perhaps it's a tranny bull dyke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, a man in a dress taking perv video of women in a restroom...
> 
> Is a pervert sicko.   See how easy that was?
> 
> A Transgender woman, goes in and like any other lady, uses the restroom and then leaves.
> 
> I know that was damned hard for you, but...
> My style?  Well the wife says I have a fixation with 80's mom fashion... she's been trying to break me of that.
Click to expand...

So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:


Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's not transgendered. He's a sicko. I'll call the cops and let them deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What are the cops going to do?
Click to expand...

Uhm, there are laws against videotaping in bathrooms.  Disturbing the peace, chances are the perv has a record, might even be a sex offender on parole.  You might think you're Frank Castle tough but something says you are not.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Definition of bigot*
> 
> : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices;_especially_ : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... that seems to be describing YOU in this case! Amazing!
Click to expand...

How do you figure at all?  I'm bigoted against people who hate transgender people?  Yeah you got me there, I don't much care for those assholes at all.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you so closed minded that the concept of Gender is inseparable from Sex for you?  You are right, biologically I'll always be male.  If you believe that the proper course of action in life is to refer to me by my biological gender it's a free country, you are welcome to be a rude jerk.
> 
> It says much about you as a person.  You are inconsiderate, closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted.  But hey, if that's you, aces.  Don't let facts, science, common courtesy or anything slow you down in your race for the bottom of the barrel!   Be that jerk to people who are, in reality merely trying to alleviate a pain you thankfully have never experienced. A suffering you will never know.
> 
> So go on big guy, stick to that "SCIENCE" thing, show the world who you truly are!
Click to expand...

Typical. Liberals claim that anyone who accepts scientific fact is a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Well, that pretty much means all of humanity was a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Because, my friend, Sir Isaac Newton accepted scientific fact. So did Albert Einstein. So did every human who ever walked this earth that wasn't suffering from a mental illness.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't' know why you think because I'm trans and still have my penis means I'm some sort of threat to your children, I promise you that your fears are GREATLY misplaced and overly exaggerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think they are. You see, I only know of one transgender person that I've known my entire life and that's my uncle. 35 years ago, when my sister was 10, he tried to sexually molest her. So 100% of the cases I am personally familiar with, the transgender person was a pervert.
> 
> But again... this is not about transgender people. I am sure there are some who are not perverted... this is about allowing men in women's restrooms. There is too much of a risk and too many undesirable things can happen of which no one has any recourse for once the damage is done.
> 
> Women deserve to have privacy when they use a public restroom. Allowing you in there with your penis means allowing any male with a penis in there regardless of their intentions and I am not comfortable with that. I don't think most Americans are comfortable with that.
> 
> Again... I am fine with making this a campaign issue in the 2016 elections.. Let's get the candidates on record as to where they stand and let the people decide!
Click to expand...

Oh for fucks sake really?

Do you threaten Catholic Priests too?


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> It's a he, so there's that.
> 
> Being a she involves much more than contracting out BREASTS



You are right, however there is more to male and female then simple biology.  You are welcome to understand and learn about Sex and Gender or you can keep your fingers in your ears and scream LALLLALALALLALA I can't hear you all while pretending the world agrees with your limited views and scientifically illiterate opinions.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he's not transgendered?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Because he doesn't dress like your stereotype of a woman?
> 
> You profess to be a lesbian, perhaps it's a tranny bull dyke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, a man in a dress taking perv video of women in a restroom...
> 
> Is a pervert sicko.   See how easy that was?
> 
> A Transgender woman, goes in and like any other lady, uses the restroom and then leaves.
> 
> I know that was damned hard for you, but...
> My style?  Well the wife says I have a fixation with 80's mom fashion... she's been trying to break me of that.
Click to expand...


Videotaping I'd required to be a Perv. 

That's rich GUY.


----------



## Renae

Weatherman2020 said:


> Takes a really perverted freak to support men going into bathrooms and showers with little girls.


You're half right.  If you're preop MTF or FTM you shouldn't be getting fully undressed in a public area.  That's courtesy to others, decency to all and most certainly appropriate for the children.  That's just the right course of action.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a he, so there's that.
> 
> Being a she involves much more than contracting out BREASTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, however there is more to male and female then simple biology.  You are welcome to understand and learn about Sex and Gender or you can keep your fingers in your ears and scream LALLLALALALLALA I can't hear you all while pretending the world agrees with your limited views and scientifically illiterate opinions.
Click to expand...


There you go, everyone get educated because knowledge will make you unable to figure out what a dick looks like.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really perverted freak to support men going into bathrooms and showers with little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> You're half right.  If you're preop MTF or FTM you shouldn't be getting fully undressed in a public area.  That's courtesy to others, decency to all and most certainly appropriate for the children.  That's just the right course of action.
Click to expand...


But wait, if your so damn uncomfortable using the bathroom, you then are more comfortable in the showers?

Yeah, that makes sense. 

Or do you have less of a right in the showers?


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Are you so closed minded that the concept of Gender is inseparable from Sex for you?



Folks...you just can't make this stuff up. Liberals have become so uneducated, so radicalized, so unhinged, that now they can't even comprehend basic definitions of basic words. My friend...before you speak one more time....please...for the love of God, _please_....look up the definitions of the words you're going to use. You are absolutely humiliating yourself at this point. To answer you question - yes - gender is absolutely 100% inseparable from sex. Here is the definition (my God this mind-numbing trying to have a rational conversation with liberals anymore)

gen·der
ˈjendər/
_noun_

the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).
"traditional concepts of gender"
synonyms: sex
Do you see the synonym there?!? Do you even know what the word synonym means?!?! Do I have to post _that_ definition as well? Good grief....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Renae said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really perverted freak to support men going into bathrooms and showers with little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> You're half right.  If you're preop MTF or FTM you shouldn't be getting fully undressed in a public area.  That's courtesy to others, decency to all and most certainly appropriate for the children.  That's just the right course of action.
Click to expand...

Your chromosomes tell you what sex you are, not some freak cutting off his junk and declaring he's a woman.


----------



## Moonglow

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you so closed minded that the concept of Gender is inseparable from Sex for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks...you just can't make this stuff up. Liberals have become so uneducated, so radicalized, so unhinged, that now they can't even comprehend basic definitions of basic words. My friend...before you speak one more time....please...for the love of God, _please_....look up the definitions of the words you're going to use. You are absolutely humiliating yourself at this point. To answer you question - yes - gender is absolutely 100% inseparable from sex. Here is the definition (my God this mind-numbing trying to have a rational conversation with liberals anymore)
> 
> gen·der
> ˈjendər/
> _noun_
> 
> the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).
> "traditional concepts of gender"
> synonyms: sex
> Do you see the synonym there?!? Do you even know what the word synonym means?!?! Do I have to post _that_ definition as well? Good grief....
Click to expand...

Where did you go to school that taught you how to improperly use words?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you so closed minded that the concept of Gender is inseparable from Sex for you?  You are right, biologically I'll always be male.  If you believe that the proper course of action in life is to refer to me by my biological gender it's a free country, you are welcome to be a rude jerk.
> 
> It says much about you as a person.  You are inconsiderate, closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted.  But hey, if that's you, aces.  Don't let facts, science, common courtesy or anything slow you down in your race for the bottom of the barrel!   Be that jerk to people who are, in reality merely trying to alleviate a pain you thankfully have never experienced. A suffering you will never know.
> 
> So go on big guy, stick to that "SCIENCE" thing, show the world who you truly are!
Click to expand...

I'm a 6-2  seven year old albino Eskimo female who is part Huskie.
SCIENCE - stick to it.

You progressives just can't think for yourselves.


----------



## OldLady

Weatherman2020 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have these people been peeing up to now?  Did anyone notice?  This "bathroom law" is not going to change anything because no one is going to be peeking down everyone's pants as they enter the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the law if you really think so.
Click to expand...

Weatherman, it beats me.  Really.


----------



## P@triot

Agit8r said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.
> 
> It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how are they gonna enforce these laws?  They gonna have an attendant checking people's papers?  Everyone involved with writing these laws has a mental deficiency.
Click to expand...


For once you are right! Everyone writing these laws granting men the right to use women's facilities and women the right to use men's facilities do in fact suffer from a mental deficiency (it's called liberalism).

For 240 years we've accepted that men use the men's facilities and women use the women's facilities. But I guess that liberals felt the destruction of society wasn't happening fast enough for them (they are so desperate for collapse so they can replace it with an authoritarian regime) so they came up with this gem.

I've asked this over and over and everyone has avoided it because it proves I'm correct: nobody could possibly suffer any mental anguish from simply having to use the correct facility for 3 or 4 minutes. Go in, do your business, washing your hands, and leave. Why is that so hard? Only liberals could find something that simply so challenging.

And you know what? Even if that does cause them mental anguish - so what? These few mentally ill individuals are causing _real_ mental anguish for all of society. My two young daughters are mortified over men coming into the locker rooms and restrooms with them. And sorry - but their rights far and away trump your mental illness.


----------



## Moonglow

I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..


----------



## Weatherman2020

Moonglow said:


> I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..


Then why the law?


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).



Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.

1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.  

2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.

Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.

I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..


So your position is that we should model a third-world country crap-hole which lives in a constant state of destitution, poverty, and misery, and which is also largely a lawlessness nation controlled by drug cartels?

Seriously folks - only a liberal can provide this kind of "perspective". All they do is tell you how wonderful China is, Mexico is, Cuba is, and yet they never leave the U.S. for those countries.

My friend - you do realize that *millions* and *millions* of Mexicans try to escape that crap-hole country and sneak into the U.S. every year, don't you? There's a _reason _for that.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
Click to expand...

Takes a real perverted freak to say men should be in bathrooms with little girls.
Congradulations.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
Click to expand...



You're not a woman with a defect. You have an "X" and a "Y" chromosome. You are, in fact, a man. One who is suffering from a mental illness.
I genuinely feel for you situation (despite your angered beliefs). But your situation should put my little girls in danger _or_ make them feel mortified. You can do whatever you want to do at home and you know it. Despite your sob story, you show no compassion for society that you can't suck it up in public for a few hours and just use the correct facility for a few minutes.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> Typical. Liberals claim that anyone who accepts scientific fact is a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Well, that pretty much means all of humanity was a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Because, my friend, Sir Isaac Newton accepted scientific fact. So did Albert Einstein. So did every human who ever walked this earth that wasn't suffering from a mental illness.



Okay you're now down into childishness.

I wasn't mocking science, I was mocking you hiding behind "science" to push your bigotry.

I'm not the one demanding to hold all members of a group as terrible people based on the actions of a very small number of people abusing a right/privilege.  In this case, you sound like a gun banner,  Cant have people with guns, because someone might go on a shooting spree!  Is pretty much the logical basis for you demanding I stay out of the ladies restroom because some guy might try to use Trans as an excuse for bad behavior.

Hav ea nice day, liberal.


----------



## Moonglow

Rottweiler said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that we should model a third-world country crap-hole which lives in a constant state of destitution, poverty, and misery, and which is also largely a lawlessness nation controlled by drug cartels?
> 
> Seriously folks - only a liberal can provide this kind of "perspective". All they do is tell you how wonderful China is, Mexico is, Cuba is, and yet they never leave the U.S. for those countries.
> 
> My friend - you do realize that *millions* and *millions* of Mexicans try to escape that crap-hole country and sneak into the U.S. every year, don't you? There's a _reason _for that.
Click to expand...

This was in the USA...so you miss the point as usual. since you have poor English skills..You seem to think you can pigeon hole a society into your ideological fallacies..


----------



## Renae

Weatherman2020 said:


> Takes a real perverted freak to say men should be in bathrooms with little girls.
> Congradulations.


I didn't say that, you still cannot separate Gender from Sex.  You have the hang up, not me.


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that we should model a third-world country crap-hole which lives in a constant state of destitution, poverty, and misery, and which is also largely a lawlessness nation controlled by drug cartels?
> 
> Seriously folks - only a liberal can provide this kind of "perspective". All they do is tell you how wonderful China is, Mexico is, Cuba is, and yet they never leave the U.S. for those countries.
> 
> My friend - you do realize that *millions* and *millions* of Mexicans try to escape that crap-hole country and sneak into the U.S. every year, don't you? There's a _reason _for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in the USA...so you miss the point as usual. since you have poor English skills..You seem to think you can pigeon hole a society into your ideological fallacies..
Click to expand...

Sorry chief - but society overwhelmingly agrees with me. Just look at this thread. It's at _least_ 5-1 in favor of my rational view over your absurd view. And the numbers are exponentially larger in my favor in society.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> You're not a woman with a defect. You have an "X" and a "Y" chromosome. You are, in fact, a man. One who is suffering from a mental illness.
> I genuinely feel for you situation (despite your angered beliefs). But your situation should put my little girls in danger _or_ make them feel mortified. You can do whatever you want to do at home and you know it. Despite your sob story, you show no compassion for society that you can't suck it up in public for a few hours and just use the correct facility for a few minutes.


Okay, look it's obvious you aren't one to think beyond your limited reality.

I haven't disagreed about the chromosomal reality, it's you who refuse to accept that Sex and Gender are separate.  You have the problem, not me.

Do your little girls crawl into the stalls and check the genitalia of the people in there?  I guess that they do obviously you have some really mental kids then why else would you be afraid like this?    How do you think I go to the restroom?  
I go in, I close the door, I sit, I do my thing, I leave.

Unless they come into the stall and peek... they won't know.

You seem to think there is a REAL threat they'll know, so obviously you cannot control your children, they need the mental therapy, not me.

I have nothing but compassion for society.

Here let's take your little opinion.

You are seriously steps off the white racist a few generations ago telling an interracial couple they cannot show PDA, save it for your home, do society a favor.

That's you, the modern day White Supremacist.   Only you're a Gender Supremacist.    Different era, same closed minded hate.


----------



## Moonglow

Rottweiler said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that we should model a third-world country crap-hole which lives in a constant state of destitution, poverty, and misery, and which is also largely a lawlessness nation controlled by drug cartels?
> 
> Seriously folks - only a liberal can provide this kind of "perspective". All they do is tell you how wonderful China is, Mexico is, Cuba is, and yet they never leave the U.S. for those countries.
> 
> My friend - you do realize that *millions* and *millions* of Mexicans try to escape that crap-hole country and sneak into the U.S. every year, don't you? There's a _reason _for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in the USA...so you miss the point as usual. since you have poor English skills..You seem to think you can pigeon hole a society into your ideological fallacies..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry chief - but society overwhelmingly agrees with me. Just look at this thread. It's at _least_ 5-1 in favor of my rational view over your absurd view. And the numbers are exponentially larger in my favor in society.
Click to expand...

It was the same when inter-racial marriages started to get popular....Time will pass, the new generations have a lot more tolerance than you or I...


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical. Liberals claim that anyone who accepts scientific fact is a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Well, that pretty much means all of humanity was a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Because, my friend, Sir Isaac Newton accepted scientific fact. So did Albert Einstein. So did every human who ever walked this earth that wasn't suffering from a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay you're now down into childishness.
> 
> I wasn't mocking science, I was mocking you hiding behind "science" to push your bigotry.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding to hold all members of a group as terrible people based on the actions of a very small number of people abusing a right/privilege.  In this case, you sound like a gun banner,  Cant have people with guns, because someone might go on a shooting spree!  Is pretty much the logical basis for you demanding I stay out of the ladies restroom because some guy might try to use Trans as an excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> Hav ea nice day, liberal.
Click to expand...

I'm not holding you responsible for _anything_. I'm simply stating two undeniable, indisputable facts:


A person with an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome is a man, a person with two "Y" chromosomes is a woman.
Society should not have to ignore science, throw out reality, and deny truth because an extreme minority is suffering.


----------



## SassyIrishLass




----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman with a defect. You have an "X" and a "Y" chromosome. You are, in fact, a man. One who is suffering from a mental illness.
> I genuinely feel for you situation (despite your angered beliefs). But your situation should put my little girls in danger _or_ make them feel mortified. You can do whatever you want to do at home and you know it. Despite your sob story, you show no compassion for society that you can't suck it up in public for a few hours and just use the correct facility for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, look it's obvious you aren't one to think beyond your limited reality.
> 
> I haven't disagreed about the chromosomal reality, it's you who refuse to accept that Sex and Gender are separate.  You have the problem, not me.
> 
> Do your little girls crawl into the stalls and check the genitalia of the people in there?  I guess that they do obviously you have some really mental kids then why else would you be afraid like this?    How do you think I go to the restroom?
> I go in, I close the door, I sit, I do my thing, I leave.
> 
> Unless they come into the stall and peek... they won't know.
> 
> You seem to think there is a REAL threat they'll know, so obviously you cannot control your children, they need the mental therapy, not me.
> 
> I have nothing but compassion for society.
> 
> Here let's take your little opinion.
> 
> You are seriously steps off the white racist a few generations ago telling an interracial couple they cannot show PDA, save it for your home, do society a favor.
> 
> That's you, the modern day White Supremacist.   Only you're a Gender Supremacist.    Different era, same closed minded hate.
Click to expand...

That's a great story - but when you walk in built like a man with your adam's apple sticking out, they naturally freak out. And they should. Any normal person would.

It's not about what goes on in the stall. It's about walking in and seeing a MAN standing there.


----------



## P@triot

SassyIrishLass said:


>



Holy shit did that make me BURST out laughing! That may be the greatest picture ever (because it is SO true).


----------



## Moonglow

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical. Liberals claim that anyone who accepts scientific fact is a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Well, that pretty much means all of humanity was a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Because, my friend, Sir Isaac Newton accepted scientific fact. So did Albert Einstein. So did every human who ever walked this earth that wasn't suffering from a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay you're now down into childishness.
> 
> I wasn't mocking science, I was mocking you hiding behind "science" to push your bigotry.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding to hold all members of a group as terrible people based on the actions of a very small number of people abusing a right/privilege.  In this case, you sound like a gun banner,  Cant have people with guns, because someone might go on a shooting spree!  Is pretty much the logical basis for you demanding I stay out of the ladies restroom because some guy might try to use Trans as an excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> Hav ea nice day, liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not holding you responsible for _anything_. I'm simply stating two undeniable, indisputable facts:
> 
> 
> A person with an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome is a man, a person with two "Y" chromosomes is a woman.
> Society should not have to ignore science, throw out reality, and deny truth because an extreme minority is suffering.
Click to expand...

All people are not the same mentally


SassyIrishLass said:


>


I use the woods, so I don't care if a tranny uses the same woods..
..


----------



## P@triot

I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:

I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.

As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.

Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> That's a great story - but when you walk in built like a man with your adam's apple sticking out, they naturally freak out. And they should. Any normal person would.
> 
> It's not about what goes on in the stall. It's about walking in and seeing a MAN standing there.


I have no adam's apple.  I'm tall, for a woman, but that's about it.  Here's the the thing, they won't.  They'll just see a woman.


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical. Liberals claim that anyone who accepts scientific fact is a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Well, that pretty much means all of humanity was a "closed minded, willfully ignorant, bigoted, rude jerk". Because, my friend, Sir Isaac Newton accepted scientific fact. So did Albert Einstein. So did every human who ever walked this earth that wasn't suffering from a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay you're now down into childishness.
> 
> I wasn't mocking science, I was mocking you hiding behind "science" to push your bigotry.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding to hold all members of a group as terrible people based on the actions of a very small number of people abusing a right/privilege.  In this case, you sound like a gun banner,  Cant have people with guns, because someone might go on a shooting spree!  Is pretty much the logical basis for you demanding I stay out of the ladies restroom because some guy might try to use Trans as an excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> Hav ea nice day, liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not holding you responsible for _anything_. I'm simply stating two undeniable, indisputable facts:
> 
> 
> A person with an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome is a man, a person with two "Y" chromosomes is a woman.
> Society should not have to ignore science, throw out reality, and deny truth because an extreme minority is suffering.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All people are not the same mentally
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use the woods, so I don't care if a tranny uses the same woods..
> ..
Click to expand...

Yes - but you've already proven with your responses here that you lack basic common sense, decency, and any respect for society and social norms.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.


And you're reduced to absurdity.  We'll call that the white flag of intellectual surrender for you. 
Have a nice day, it's good to know when you've won a debate, it's better still when the other side (that's you) devolves into sheer absurdity.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great story - but when you walk in built like a man with your adam's apple sticking out, they naturally freak out. And they should. Any normal person would.
> 
> It's not about what goes on in the stall. It's about walking in and seeing a MAN standing there.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no adam's apple.  I'm tall, for a woman, but that's about it.  Here's the the thing, they won't.  They'll just see a woman.
Click to expand...

If that were even remotely true - then you wouldn't need all of these absurd laws because nobody would even realize it (according to you). The fact that these laws are being written is because even the dumbest among us can tell when a man is dressed up as woman.

Seriously dude....*nobody* is mistaking this for a woman. *Nobody*. And I promise you that you are no different.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're reduced to absurdity.  We'll call that the white flag of intellectual surrender for you.
> Have a nice day, it's good to know when you've won a debate, it's better still when the other side (that's you) devolves into sheer absurdity.
Click to expand...

So you were sort of honest. I mean, you're not wiling to admit that I should have unfettered access to everything the president of the United States has, but you are willing to admit that this illustrates how absurd your argument is and that you have no leg to stand on.

Well...I at least appreciate your partial honesty. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> So you were sort of honest. I mean, you're not wiling to admit that I should have unfettered access to everything the president of the United States has, but you are willing to admit that this illustrates how absurd your argument is and that you have no leg to stand on.
> 
> Well...I at least appreciate your partial honesty. Thank you and God Bless.


No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.

GID is a real thing.  There is treatment, there is therapy, there is a resolution.  

The "I believe I'm the president" trope is a delusion, that has therapy, and treatment.

They are not the same.

That you refuse to realize or accept this is a you issue, not a me issue.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great story - but when you walk in built like a man with your adam's apple sticking out, they naturally freak out. And they should. Any normal person would.
> 
> It's not about what goes on in the stall. It's about walking in and seeing a MAN standing there.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no adam's apple.  I'm tall, for a woman, but that's about it.  Here's the the thing, they won't.  They'll just see a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were even remotely true - then you wouldn't need all of these absurd laws because nobody would even realize it (according to you). The fact that these laws are being written is because even the dumbest among us can tell when a man is dressed up as woman.
> 
> Seriously dude....*nobody* is mistaking this for a woman. *Nobody*. And I promise you that you are no different.
> 
> View attachment 71863
Click to expand...

That's your ignorance and prejudice.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great story - but when you walk in built like a man with your adam's apple sticking out, they naturally freak out. And they should. Any normal person would.
> 
> It's not about what goes on in the stall. It's about walking in and seeing a MAN standing there.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no adam's apple.  I'm tall, for a woman, but that's about it.  Here's the the thing, they won't.  They'll just see a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were even remotely true - then you wouldn't need all of these absurd laws because nobody would even realize it (according to you). The fact that these laws are being written is because even the dumbest among us can tell when a man is dressed up as woman.
> 
> Seriously dude....*nobody* is mistaking this for a woman. *Nobody*. And I promise you that you are no different.
> 
> View attachment 71863
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your ignorance and prejudice.
Click to expand...

Why is it that every time I post indisputable fact backed up with research, links, pictures you just scream "bigoted" or some other bizarre accusation?

There isn't a single person that cannot identify a man dressed up in women's clothing. Even small children. Now - if the person has major cosmetic surgery, takes hormones, etc. then they could probably fool a large portion of the population. But a man simply putting on a dress and some make up doesn't fool anyone.

And you know I'm right because if I wasn't, then nobody would be creating legislation demanding that men be allowed to use women's restrooms. It's being done because it's very easy to identify a cross-dresser for their actual gender.


----------



## ClosedCaption

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....




OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were sort of honest. I mean, you're not wiling to admit that I should have unfettered access to everything the president of the United States has, but you are willing to admit that this illustrates how absurd your argument is and that you have no leg to stand on.
> 
> Well...I at least appreciate your partial honesty. Thank you and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.
> 
> GID is a real thing.  There is treatment, there is therapy, there is a resolution.
> 
> The "I believe I'm the president" trope is a delusion, that has therapy, and treatment.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> That you refuse to realize or accept this is a you issue, not a me issue.
Click to expand...

Actually - the are completely the same. Can I tell you a *true* story? 100% true - I swear it.

Roughly 14 years ago or so I was doing work in the ER of a major hospital. My co-worker happened to be my best friend (we grew up together and he was hired by this organization and when they had an opening on his team, he told me about, I applied and got the job). While we were in the ER, there were a couple of law enforcement officers there with a man handcuffed to the bed. One of the doctors walked over to this man and asked him his name. Do you know what his reply was? "Jesus Christ". The doctor talked to him some more and this man just insisted that he was Jesus Christ and had special powers.

Now, the reason I remember this so well is that I come from a very long line of law enforcement officers. I was trained at a young age in just about everything you can imagine when it comes to law enforcement and it was drilled into my head (in fact, I started joining my dad who was the departments range officer on the range when he had to have his fellow officers qualify - which was done something like quarterly and I would even shot with the officers). After the doctor walked away, the idiot officer leaned over the patient to his far right side. That exposed his firearm to the patients left hand. I immediately told my best friend to get ready to get under the nursing desk should that patient get the idiot officers firearm. The patient was eventually take to....gasp!....the Behavioral Health Unit (the nice way of saying "the psych ward").

So you see - I absolutely realize that your condition is a "real thing" as you say. But in your infinite self-absorbed ignorance, you fail to realize that many people identify as a wide range of things they are not. And any person who believes they are something they are not, is in fact mentally ill. Idiot, hateful liberals don't celebrate when a person believes they are Jesus Christ. Why not? Why not take that person and celebrate him "being who he is"? Why not force others to actually call him Jesus Christ and worship him?

So, there are in fact people who do "identify" as President of the United States. I am one of them. Why is it that you refuse to recognize my condition? Why are you so hateful and bigoted towards me condition? Hypocrite. Self-absorbed, ignorant, hypocrite.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Rottweiler said:


> Actually - the are completely the same.



Things arent the same just because you say they are.


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?
Click to expand...

No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women invested w/ men's penis"..... Yo.


----------



## ClosedCaption

deltex1 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women with mens penis"..... Yo.
Click to expand...



No they wouldnt.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.



Yeah...that's because it is inextricably *not*. I've already _proven_ that. I posted the definition for you. I've never seen anyone reject science, fact, and reality like you. But I'll post it one more time:

gen·der
ˈjendər/
_noun_

the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).
"traditional concepts of gender"
synonyms: sex
Contrary to what liberals have taught you - you're condition does not entitle you to make up your own facts and your own reality. You can live in your own reality for certain, but you don't get to push that false reality on the rest of society.


----------



## Silhouette

ClosedCaption said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - the are completely the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things arent the same just because you say they are.
Click to expand...

The reality of a man's birthright dick isn't open to subjective interpretation; which is then _legally-forced_ upon the rest of society..

Case closed.  Go get help.  Your cult has crossed the line.  The day has come.  You knew it would.  Because your cult itself doesn't even know it's own limits or solid definitions.  Each new day brings on another creative barrage of subjective interpretation of reality.

The rest of us are tired of it.  Get a padded cell.  The game is over.


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women with mens penis"..... Yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they wouldnt.
Click to expand...

Why not...it's a right ya know...


----------



## ClosedCaption

Silhouette said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - the are completely the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things arent the same just because you say they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality of a man's birthright dick isn't open to subjective interpretation.
> 
> Case closed.  Go get help.
Click to expand...


I agree and thats not what we were talking about so cool story bro


----------



## ClosedCaption

deltex1 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women with mens penis"..... Yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they wouldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not...it's a right ya know...
Click to expand...



No, again....you're wrong.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women with mens penis"..... Yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they wouldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not...it's a right ya know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, again....you're wrong.
Click to expand...


Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women with mens penis"..... Yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they wouldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not...it's a right ya know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, again....you're wrong.
Click to expand...

I'm right.


----------



## deltex1

If not accommodated, WIMPS will boycott North Carolina.  Tar Heels including ECU Cherry will be outraged.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> If not accommodated, WIMPS will boycott North Carolina.  Tar Heels including ECU Cherry will be outraged.



Don't bring up that nasty crow.


----------



## Silhouette

deltex1 said:


> If not accommodated, WIMPS will boycott North Carolina.  Tar Heels including ECU Cherry will be outraged.


You know....I'm thinking that the boycott against a sovereign state for following its own internal procedures and democratic processes in order to squelch or change those processes is a form of sedition.  Especially if performed by entities outside that state.  It takes on an onerous flavor: real tangible and painful pressure of a sovereign state to conform to outside influences.

Which of the companies boycotting NC are from outside it?


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP doesnt know a lot of really simple things like this.  If someone thinks there are urinals in the womans room...then, really, should you waste time debating that person?
> 
> 
> 
> No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women with mens penis"..... Yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they wouldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not...it's a right ya know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, again....you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't
Click to expand...


How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No urinals now...but wimps will have to be accommodated in the future.  "WIMPS" being defined as "women with mens penis"..... Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they wouldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not...it's a right ya know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, again....you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof
Click to expand...


If you can't prove it's wrong cease saying "you're wrong"....dumbass


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they wouldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not...it's a right ya know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, again....you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it's wrong cease saying "you're wrong"....dumbass
Click to expand...


I'll ask again...How do you prove a prediction wrong?


----------



## ClosedCaption

His predication is based on no facts.


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not...it's a right ya know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, again....you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it's wrong cease saying "you're wrong"....dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again...How do you prove a prediction wrong?
Click to expand...

Proving predictions wrong is how the Jews make money in the stock market...and casinos thrive in Vegas.


----------



## Bonzi

Everyone pee outside.
No one gives a shit and in the end it doesn't matter.
Stop wasting your time blathering on here.

it's nonesense


----------



## Redfish

OldLady said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.   As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...



you really need to ask why?


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> His predication is based on no facts.


How did we get where we are without WIMPS complaining?  They will complain about urinals....ergo...

What have you got now, WIMP?


----------



## ClosedCaption

deltex1 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> His predication is based on no facts.
> 
> 
> 
> How did we get where we are without WIMPS complaining?  They will complain about urinals....ergo...
> 
> What have you got now, WIMP?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about? lol.

Saying "They will..." means you dont have a point and choosing fiction as a rebuttal


----------



## ClosedCaption

deltex1 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, again....you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it's wrong cease saying "you're wrong"....dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again...How do you prove a prediction wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving predictions wrong is how the Jews make money in the stock market...and casinos thrive in Vegas.
Click to expand...


No it isnt.  Thats called speculation fool


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> His predication is based on no facts.
> 
> 
> 
> How did we get where we are without WIMPS complaining?  They will complain about urinals....ergo...
> 
> What have you got now, WIMP?
Click to expand...


This entire nonsense is just that, nonsense. The bottom line is they can pass any law they want but no normal parent will ever allow some mentally deranged dude in a dress, pumps and a five o'clock shadow in a restroom with their daughter. It's simply not going to happen. Do it around ours and repercussions be damn....the shit is about to get real


----------



## Redfish

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> His predication is based on no facts.
> 
> 
> 
> How did we get where we are without WIMPS complaining?  They will complain about urinals....ergo...
> 
> What have you got now, WIMP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This entire nonsense is just that, nonsense. The bottom line is they can pass any law they want but no normal parent will ever allow some mentally deranged dude in a dress, pumps and a five o'clock shadow in a restroom with their daughter. It's simply not going to happen. Do it around ours and repercussions be damn....the shit is about to get real
Click to expand...



this is really amazing,  we have radical muslims trying to kill us, Russia buzzing our ships, Iran making nukes, the debt at 19 trillion, and obozo and the fools in DC are worried about whether less than 1% of the population gets their feelings hurt by having use the restroom based on their anatomy?  

WTF is going on in our country???????????   This is fricken lunacy.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.

The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.


----------



## Redfish

ClosedCaption said:


> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.




does your imaginary tranny have a penis?   If yes, he is a male and should use the male restroom and locker room.   End of story.


----------



## Bonzi

most ridiculous topic ever.

people don't go to bathrooms looking to fuck for the most part.

People love to fuck with things that work, then debate about it to waste valuable time.

If you want to fritter your life away, you are in the right place.  USMB

Usless Spewings Mostly Bullshit


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.



If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Bonzi said:


> most ridiculous topic ever.
> 
> people don't go to bathrooms looking to fuck for the most part.
> 
> People love to fuck with things that work, then debate about it to waste valuable time.
> 
> If you want to fritter your life away, you are in the right place.  USMB
> 
> Usless Spewings Mostly Bullshit



Gawd stfu already...if you don't like the topic get off the fucking thread


----------



## ClosedCaption

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does your imaginary tranny have a penis?   If yes, he is a male and should use the male restroom and locker room.   End of story.
Click to expand...


I keep asking you guys how will you guys make sure?  Will you have a penis check?  Or will it be like it is now?  If you look like a woman you use the womans bathroom.

I mean, who will be asking the question "Do you have a penis?"


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
Click to expand...


How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
Click to expand...


Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room


----------



## bendog

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does your imaginary tranny have a penis?   If yes, he is a male and should use the male restroom and locker room.   End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep asking you guys how will you guys make sure?  Will you have a penis check?  Or will it be like it is now?  If you look like a woman you use the womans bathroom.
> 
> I mean, who will be asking the question "Do you have a penis?"
Click to expand...

Well that's the thing I don't get about this whole thing.  If a guy is really really transgender and really pulling off a transvestite thing, he'll go in the womens restroom, use a stall, wash his hands, and everyone's happy.  And the same for women. 

Schools are a little different.  There's always been bullying in restrooms of both sexes.  The bullying has never been just about what boys look unmacho.


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
Click to expand...



That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.

There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were sort of honest. I mean, you're not wiling to admit that I should have unfettered access to everything the president of the United States has, but you are willing to admit that this illustrates how absurd your argument is and that you have no leg to stand on.
> 
> Well...I at least appreciate your partial honesty. Thank you and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.
> 
> GID is a real thing.  There is treatment, there is therapy, there is a resolution.
> 
> The "I believe I'm the president" trope is a delusion, that has therapy, and treatment.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> That you refuse to realize or accept this is a you issue, not a me issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually - the are completely the same. Can I tell you a *true* story? 100% true - I swear it.
> 
> Roughly 14 years ago or so I was doing work in the ER of a major hospital. My co-worker happened to be my best friend (we grew up together and he was hired by this organization and when they had an opening on his team, he told me about, I applied and got the job). While we were in the ER, there were a couple of law enforcement officers there with a man handcuffed to the bed. One of the doctors walked over to this man and asked him his name. Do you know what his reply was? "Jesus Christ". The doctor talked to him some more and this man just insisted that he was Jesus Christ and had special powers.
> 
> Now, the reason I remember this so well is that I come from a very long line of law enforcement officers. I was trained at a young age in just about everything you can imagine when it comes to law enforcement and it was drilled into my head (in fact, I started joining my dad who was the departments range officer on the range when he had to have his fellow officers qualify - which was done something like quarterly and I would even shot with the officers). After the doctor walked away, the idiot officer leaned over the patient to his far right side. That exposed his firearm to the patients left hand. I immediately told my best friend to get ready to get under the nursing desk should that patient get the idiot officers firearm. The patient was eventually take to....gasp!....the Behavioral Health Unit (the nice way of saying "the psych ward").
> 
> So you see - I absolutely realize that your condition is a "real thing" as you say. But in your infinite self-absorbed ignorance, you fail to realize that many people identify as a wide range of things they are not. And any person who believes they are something they are not, is in fact mentally ill. Idiot, hateful liberals don't celebrate when a person believes they are Jesus Christ. Why not? Why not take that person and celebrate him "being who he is"? Why not force others to actually call him Jesus Christ and worship him?
> 
> So, there are in fact people who do "identify" as President of the United States. I am one of them. Why is it that you refuse to recognize my condition? Why are you so hateful and bigoted towards me condition? Hypocrite. Self-absorbed, ignorant, hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Because you are playing a childs game ignoring established science and proving you are not a serious debator.  GID its a real thing with a treatment path.   What you are intellectually incapable of acknowledging is that you are taking about a delusional mental state.  Trying to equate Trsns with delusion is the mark of an ignorant mind.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bendog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does your imaginary tranny have a penis?   If yes, he is a male and should use the male restroom and locker room.   End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep asking you guys how will you guys make sure?  Will you have a penis check?  Or will it be like it is now?  If you look like a woman you use the womans bathroom.
> 
> I mean, who will be asking the question "Do you have a penis?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well that's the thing I don't get about this whole thing.  If a guy is really really transgender and really pulling off a transvestite thing, he'll go in the womens restroom, use a stall, wash his hands, and everyone's happy.  And the same for women. *
> 
> Schools are a little different.  There's always been bullying in restrooms of both sexes.  The bullying has never been just about what boys look unmacho.
Click to expand...


Thats what I dont get.  These guys think that some tranny will walk into the restroom looking like Larry the Cable guy and start attacking people because of the allure of a womans bathroom (FILTHY) or something.  Last time I checked womans bathrooms have stalls and not just toilets in a public area like jail


----------



## Redfish

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
Click to expand...



use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says. 

Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
Click to expand...



Asking why isnt a reason to be against it


----------



## Redfish

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were sort of honest. I mean, you're not wiling to admit that I should have unfettered access to everything the president of the United States has, but you are willing to admit that this illustrates how absurd your argument is and that you have no leg to stand on.
> 
> Well...I at least appreciate your partial honesty. Thank you and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.
> 
> GID is a real thing.  There is treatment, there is therapy, there is a resolution.
> 
> The "I believe I'm the president" trope is a delusion, that has therapy, and treatment.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> That you refuse to realize or accept this is a you issue, not a me issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually - the are completely the same. Can I tell you a *true* story? 100% true - I swear it.
> 
> Roughly 14 years ago or so I was doing work in the ER of a major hospital. My co-worker happened to be my best friend (we grew up together and he was hired by this organization and when they had an opening on his team, he told me about, I applied and got the job). While we were in the ER, there were a couple of law enforcement officers there with a man handcuffed to the bed. One of the doctors walked over to this man and asked him his name. Do you know what his reply was? "Jesus Christ". The doctor talked to him some more and this man just insisted that he was Jesus Christ and had special powers.
> 
> Now, the reason I remember this so well is that I come from a very long line of law enforcement officers. I was trained at a young age in just about everything you can imagine when it comes to law enforcement and it was drilled into my head (in fact, I started joining my dad who was the departments range officer on the range when he had to have his fellow officers qualify - which was done something like quarterly and I would even shot with the officers). After the doctor walked away, the idiot officer leaned over the patient to his far right side. That exposed his firearm to the patients left hand. I immediately told my best friend to get ready to get under the nursing desk should that patient get the idiot officers firearm. The patient was eventually take to....gasp!....the Behavioral Health Unit (the nice way of saying "the psych ward").
> 
> So you see - I absolutely realize that your condition is a "real thing" as you say. But in your infinite self-absorbed ignorance, you fail to realize that many people identify as a wide range of things they are not. And any person who believes they are something they are not, is in fact mentally ill. Idiot, hateful liberals don't celebrate when a person believes they are Jesus Christ. Why not? Why not take that person and celebrate him "being who he is"? Why not force others to actually call him Jesus Christ and worship him?
> 
> So, there are in fact people who do "identify" as President of the United States. I am one of them. Why is it that you refuse to recognize my condition? Why are you so hateful and bigoted towards me condition? Hypocrite. Self-absorbed, ignorant, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are playing a childs game ignoring established science and proving you are not a serious debator.  GID its a real thing with a treatment path.   What you are intellectually incapable of acknowledging is that you are taking about a delusional mental state.  Trying to equate Trsns with delusion is the mark of an ignorant mind.
Click to expand...



a human being with a penis and testicles is not a woman, no matter what that person thinks.


----------



## Redfish

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking why isnt a reason to be against it
Click to expand...



Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...




No, the perverts need to stay outside.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
Click to expand...


I don't get why you're defending this....you have a women's wardrobe?


----------



## Redfish

I don't want little girls sharing restrooms with Caitlen Jenner or Rosie O'Donnell.  

Homosexuality and transexuality are not normal human conditions.


----------



## Skylar

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



So he's peeing into the urinal in the women's bathroom?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Boss said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an illegal act by that person I assume.
> Just like now - I imagine it is illegal to pose as a woman for the purpose of entering a women's restroom and molesting little girls.
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have DUI laws? Why not just wait until some drunk kills someone and then punish them? Why punish everyone for drinking and driving when most of the time, nothing bad happens? Tell me...what's the difference?
Click to expand...




Hey, your hair is on fire.


----------



## Pop23

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does your imaginary tranny have a penis?   If yes, he is a male and should use the male restroom and locker room.   End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep asking you guys how will you guys make sure?  Will you have a penis check?  Or will it be like it is now?  If you look like a woman you use the womans bathroom.
> 
> I mean, who will be asking the question "Do you have a penis?"
Click to expand...


What does a woman look like?

Be specific

This question is always dodged.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were sort of honest. I mean, you're not wiling to admit that I should have unfettered access to everything the president of the United States has, but you are willing to admit that this illustrates how absurd your argument is and that you have no leg to stand on.
> 
> Well...I at least appreciate your partial honesty. Thank you and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.
> 
> GID is a real thing.  There is treatment, there is therapy, there is a resolution.
> 
> The "I believe I'm the president" trope is a delusion, that has therapy, and treatment.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> That you refuse to realize or accept this is a you issue, not a me issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually - the are completely the same. Can I tell you a *true* story? 100% true - I swear it.
> 
> Roughly 14 years ago or so I was doing work in the ER of a major hospital. My co-worker happened to be my best friend (we grew up together and he was hired by this organization and when they had an opening on his team, he told me about, I applied and got the job). While we were in the ER, there were a couple of law enforcement officers there with a man handcuffed to the bed. One of the doctors walked over to this man and asked him his name. Do you know what his reply was? "Jesus Christ". The doctor talked to him some more and this man just insisted that he was Jesus Christ and had special powers.
> 
> Now, the reason I remember this so well is that I come from a very long line of law enforcement officers. I was trained at a young age in just about everything you can imagine when it comes to law enforcement and it was drilled into my head (in fact, I started joining my dad who was the departments range officer on the range when he had to have his fellow officers qualify - which was done something like quarterly and I would even shot with the officers). After the doctor walked away, the idiot officer leaned over the patient to his far right side. That exposed his firearm to the patients left hand. I immediately told my best friend to get ready to get under the nursing desk should that patient get the idiot officers firearm. The patient was eventually take to....gasp!....the Behavioral Health Unit (the nice way of saying "the psych ward").
> 
> So you see - I absolutely realize that your condition is a "real thing" as you say. But in your infinite self-absorbed ignorance, you fail to realize that many people identify as a wide range of things they are not. And any person who believes they are something they are not, is in fact mentally ill. Idiot, hateful liberals don't celebrate when a person believes they are Jesus Christ. Why not? Why not take that person and celebrate him "being who he is"? Why not force others to actually call him Jesus Christ and worship him?
> 
> So, there are in fact people who do "identify" as President of the United States. I am one of them. Why is it that you refuse to recognize my condition? Why are you so hateful and bigoted towards me condition? Hypocrite. Self-absorbed, ignorant, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are playing a childs game ignoring established science and proving you are not a serious debator.  GID its a real thing with a treatment path.   What you are intellectually incapable of acknowledging is that you are taking about a delusional mental state.  Trying to equate Trsns with delusion is the mark of an ignorant mind.
Click to expand...

Dude....you *don't* think a man who believes he is a woman and was supposed to have been born a woman is a "delusional mental state"!?!?

God Almighty, it's the text book definition. And you're the one ignoring science. A person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is absolutely a man. And if that person thinks they are a woman, they are absolutely, positively no different from the person who thinks they are Jesus Christ or the person who "identifies" as President of the United States. They only difference in your mind is that you don't suffer from their condition, so you could care less about their plight. But your condition requires the entire world to stop revolving and bend to your every whim and every desire.

So like I said, self-absorbed, selfish ignorant science denier. You condition is no different from that person in the ER so many years ago who truly believed they were Jesus Christ. Both of you suffer from an unfortunate mental illness which leads you to believe that you are something you are not.


----------



## P@triot

Pop23 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does your imaginary tranny have a penis?   If yes, he is a male and should use the male restroom and locker room.   End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep asking you guys how will you guys make sure?  Will you have a penis check?  Or will it be like it is now?  If you look like a woman you use the womans bathroom.
> 
> I mean, who will be asking the question "Do you have a penis?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a woman look like?
> 
> Be specific
> 
> This question is always dodged.
Click to expand...

What does the sky look like? Be specific.

Everybody on earth knows what a woman looks like. Everybody on earth knows what a man looks like. You don't need it explained to you - you're just trying to be difficult because you can't defend an indefensible position.


----------



## P@triot

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he has a dangly bit there is going to be trouble...for him. That is just a fact of life that will happen. I nor my husband will ever allow it. End of story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
Click to expand...

That's one of the most bizarre parts of this entire nonsense. The liberals are all about society, the majority, etc. (i.e. communism - everything is for the good of society). So why is it then that on this particular issue, they refuse all of society and the majority for the 0.004% of the population?!?!

Because anything that is sexually deviant and disturbing gets them so turned on. They love the deviance of it, they love the "shock" to society's senses, and they love the degradation of civilized norms.


----------



## The Great Goose

Boss said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me pose a hypothetical... You're out at a restaurant with your family and your teenage daughter goes to the restroom... she returns a few minutes later and says... "Dad, there's a creepy dude in a dress in the girl's bathroom, taking pictures with his cell phone!"   ...What are you going to do about that?  Come on now, honest answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hate cameras so I would attack the guy, grab his phone and throw it in the fish tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you're going to jail on assault charges and destruction of private property.
Click to expand...

what's your solution then?


----------



## The Great Goose

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For trans people, it's only about using the restroom. Hateful bigots make it out to be something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... it's ALWAYS about something totally innocent and benign.  _It's just two people in love..._ remember that one? That was less than a year ago, now we have this.
> 
> The "hateful bigotry" is coming from the left on this... you have zero tolerance for anyone who doesn't think like you or see this your way. You continue to frame this as some kind of discrimination against transgenders because fathers don't want men with penises in the restroom with their daughters. You're all wound up and ready to cram this down our throats against our will, just like you did with Gay Marriage.
> 
> You people have gone ape shit crazy with power and someone needs to put their foot down and tell you NO!  NO MORE!  ENOUGH!
Click to expand...

I think it's more the balls which are the problem.


----------



## Renae

Redfish said:


> a human being with a penis and testicles is not a woman, no matter what that person thinks.


Gender and Sex are not the same, no matter how many time you stamp your feet.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> Dude....you *don't* think a man who believes he is a woman and was supposed to have been born a woman is a "delusional mental state"!?!?


Gender Dysphoria is not a delusional state.  
From SCIENCE:
*Gender dysphoria used to be called “gender identity disorder.” But the mismatch between body and internal sense of gender is not a mental illness. Instead, what need to be addressed are the stress, anxiety, anddepression that go along with it.*
*What Is Gender Dysphoria?

*
EDUCATE YOURSELF

*Gender dysphoria is a condition where a person experiences discomfort or distress because there's a mismatch between their biological sex and gender identity. It's sometimes known as gender identity disorder (GID), gender incongruence or transgenderism.*

Biological sex is assigned at birth, depending on the appearance of the genitals. Gender identity is the gender that a person "identifies" with or feels themselves to be.

While biological sex and gender identity are the same for most people, this isn't the case for everyone. For example, some people may have the anatomy of a man, but identify themselves as a woman, while others may not feel they're definitively either male or female.

This mismatch between sex and gender identity can lead to distressing and uncomfortable feelings that are called gender dysphoria. Gender dysphoria is a recognised medical condition, for which treatment is sometimes appropriate. It's not a mental illness.

Some people with gender dysphoria have a strong and persistent desire to live according to their gender identity, rather than their biological sex. These people are sometimes called transsexual or trans people. Some trans people have treatment to make their physical appearance more consistent with their gender identity.

Gender dysphoria - NHS Choices


Rottweiler said:


> God Almighty, it's the text book definition. And you're the one ignoring science. A person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is absolutely a man. And if that person thinks they are a woman, they are absolutely, positively no different from the person who thinks they are Jesus Christ or the person who "identifies" as President of the United States. They only difference in your mind is that you don't suffer from their condition, so you could care less about their plight. But your condition requires the entire world to stop revolving and bend to your every whim and every desire.
> 
> So like I said, self-absorbed, selfish ignorant science denier. You condition is no different from that person in the ER so many years ago who truly believed they were Jesus Christ. Both of you suffer from an unfortunate mental illness which leads you to believe that you are something you are not.



You can choose to be ignorant, or you can man up and admit you are wrong.


----------



## The Great Goose

Pop23 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy just wants to use the restroom.
> He has a penis.
> According to the new law he'd have to use the women's.
> There might be a bit pearl-clutching as he walks in.View attachment 71850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a dick it is a man, if not its a woman.
Click to expand...

Its the balls.


----------



## Renae

LordBrownTrout said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the perverts need to stay outside.
Click to expand...

Transgender folks are not perverts.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a he, so there's that.
> 
> Being a she involves much more than contracting out BREASTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, however there is more to male and female then simple biology.  You are welcome to understand and learn about Sex and Gender or you can keep your fingers in your ears and scream LALLLALALALLALA I can't hear you all while pretending the world agrees with your limited views and scientifically illiterate opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go, everyone get educated because knowledge will make you unable to figure out what a dick looks like.
Click to expand...

No but it will help you understand that:
Sex and Gender are different concepts.  
A Transgender person is not a mentally ill delusion threat to you or anyone else.  
You are in error.


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that's because it is inextricably *not*. I've already _proven_ that. I posted the definition for you. I've never seen anyone reject science, fact, and reality like you. But I'll post it one more time:
> 
> gen·der
> ˈjendər/
> _noun_
> 
> the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).
> "traditional concepts of gender"
> synonyms: sex
> Contrary to what liberals have taught you - you're condition does not entitle you to make up your own facts and your own reality. You can live in your own reality for certain, but you don't get to push that false reality on the rest of society.
Click to expand...

No, you've blathered a dictionary entry.
Good job.

Sex And Gender: What Is The Difference?


----------



## Renae

Redfish said:


> I don't want little girls sharing restrooms with Caitlen Jenner or Rosie O'Donnell.
> 
> Homosexuality and transexuality are not normal human conditions.



Let's dial your comments back 70 years:
I don't want little girls sharing restrooms with Black women 

Blacks are not normal humans
(insert worse for "Blacks" for a more accurate phrasing)

You are no different then those bigots.  Have a nice day.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Renae said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the perverts need to stay outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender folks are not perverts.
Click to expand...


Some are and some are not....like any other group of people


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want little girls sharing restrooms with Caitlen Jenner or Rosie O'Donnell.
> 
> Homosexuality and transexuality are not normal human conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dial your comments back 70 years:
> I don't want little girls sharing restrooms with Black women
> 
> Blacks are not normal humans
> (insert worse for "Blacks" for a more accurate phrasing)
> 
> You are no different then those bigots.  Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Apples and oranges


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Sass but here's the thing.  If you drop your ridiculous notion that a tranny will be mentally deranged with a 5 'o clock shadow then you'd have to deal with the most likely tranny.  Which would be a dude in a dress and you wouldnt know it because it looks like a woman.
> 
> The idea that a tranny would have a 5 o clock shadow, hairy chest or even carrying a football is flat out silly and thats why you continue with your Benny Hill like characterizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does your imaginary tranny have a penis?   If yes, he is a male and should use the male restroom and locker room.   End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep asking you guys how will you guys make sure?  Will you have a penis check?  Or will it be like it is now?  If you look like a woman you use the womans bathroom.
> 
> I mean, who will be asking the question "Do you have a penis?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a woman look like?
> 
> Be specific
> 
> This question is always dodged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does the sky look like? Be specific.
> 
> Everybody on earth knows what a woman looks like. Everybody on earth knows what a man looks like. You don't need it explained to you - you're just trying to be difficult because you can't defend an indefensible position.
Click to expand...


What position am I defending?

Everybody on earth knows what a woman looks like?

Guess this thread is unnecessary then?


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....you *don't* think a man who believes he is a woman and was supposed to have been born a woman is a "delusional mental state"!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Gender Dysphoria is not a delusional state.
> From SCIENCE:
> *Gender dysphoria used to be called “gender identity disorder.” But the mismatch between body and internal sense of gender is not a mental illness. Instead, what need to be addressed are the stress, anxiety, anddepression that go along with it.
> What Is Gender Dysphoria?
> 
> *
> EDUCATE YOURSELF
> 
> *Gender dysphoria is a condition where a person experiences discomfort or distress because there's a mismatch between their biological sex and gender identity. It's sometimes known as gender identity disorder (GID), gender incongruence or transgenderism.*
> 
> Biological sex is assigned at birth, depending on the appearance of the genitals. Gender identity is the gender that a person "identifies" with or feels themselves to be.
> 
> While biological sex and gender identity are the same for most people, this isn't the case for everyone. For example, some people may have the anatomy of a man, but identify themselves as a woman, while others may not feel they're definitively either male or female.
> 
> This mismatch between sex and gender identity can lead to distressing and uncomfortable feelings that are called gender dysphoria. Gender dysphoria is a recognised medical condition, for which treatment is sometimes appropriate. It's not a mental illness.
> 
> Some people with gender dysphoria have a strong and persistent desire to live according to their gender identity, rather than their biological sex. These people are sometimes called transsexual or trans people. Some trans people have treatment to make their physical appearance more consistent with their gender identity.
> 
> Gender dysphoria - NHS Choices
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> God Almighty, it's the text book definition. And you're the one ignoring science. A person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is absolutely a man. And if that person thinks they are a woman, they are absolutely, positively no different from the person who thinks they are Jesus Christ or the person who "identifies" as President of the United States. They only difference in your mind is that you don't suffer from their condition, so you could care less about their plight. But your condition requires the entire world to stop revolving and bend to your every whim and every desire.
> 
> So like I said, self-absorbed, selfish ignorant science denier. You condition is no different from that person in the ER so many years ago who truly believed they were Jesus Christ. Both of you suffer from an unfortunate mental illness which leads you to believe that you are something you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose to be ignorant, or you can man up and admit you are wrong.
Click to expand...


EDUCATE YOURSELF - SOMEDAY YOU TOO WILL BE ABLE TO DENY THE TRUTH!


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want little girls sharing restrooms with Caitlen Jenner or Rosie O'Donnell.
> 
> Homosexuality and transexuality are not normal human conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dial your comments back 70 years:
> I don't want little girls sharing restrooms with Black women
> 
> Blacks are not normal humans
> (insert worse for "Blacks" for a more accurate phrasing)
> 
> You are no different then those bigots.  Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Blacks did nothing to become black.

Talk about a logical falicy

Rosa Parks be like, WTF?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a he, so there's that.
> 
> Being a she involves much more than contracting out BREASTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, however there is more to male and female then simple biology.  You are welcome to understand and learn about Sex and Gender or you can keep your fingers in your ears and scream LALLLALALALLALA I can't hear you all while pretending the world agrees with your limited views and scientifically illiterate opinions.
Click to expand...


*"You are welcome to understand and learn about Sex and Gender"
*
We already established this last night, so there is nothing to "understand and learn about sex and gender"

Basic biology, Sex and Gender, this is male and female, if you have a penis then you're male, if you don't have a penis then you're female....this is Sex and Gender.


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it's wrong cease saying "you're wrong"....dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again...How do you prove a prediction wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving predictions wrong is how the Jews make money in the stock market...and casinos thrive in Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isnt.  Thats called speculation fool
Click to expand...

BETEGY: Football Predictions & Stats. Reinvented.

So...now go fuck yersef.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will you know it has a penis?  Will you be checking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking why isnt a reason to be against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.
Click to expand...



I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.

Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
Click to expand...


You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.


----------



## ClosedCaption

deltex1 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it's wrong cease saying "you're wrong"....dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again...How do you prove a prediction wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving predictions wrong is how the Jews make money in the stock market...and casinos thrive in Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isnt.  Thats called speculation fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BETEGY: Football Predictions & Stats. Reinvented.
> 
> So...now go fuck yersef.
Click to expand...



Now, go ahead and prove their predictions wrong.

Gotcha


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking why isnt a reason to be against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.
> 
> Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .
Click to expand...


Chaz Bono is an obese freak.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
Click to expand...



The DNA never lies


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking why isnt a reason to be against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.
> 
> Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is an obese freak.
Click to expand...



Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
Click to expand...



Are you pushing for DNA tests to use the bathrooms?


----------



## rdean

Republicans should worry more about other Republican men in men's bathrooms than transgenders in woman's bathrooms.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rdean said:


> Republicans should worry more about other Republican men in men's bathrooms than transgenders in woman's bathrooms.



Derp, derp derp


----------



## The Great Goose

Two former patients of Australia's controversial sex-change clinic say misdiagnosis and wrongful surgery destroyed their lives. Jill Stark reports.

HE WILL never forget the noise. Lying on the hospital trolley being pushed towards the operating theatre he heard a primal wail. He looked back to see his younger sister sobbing, traumatised by what he was about to do.

Andrew*, born male, was minutes away from an operation that would make him a woman. Psychiatrists said he had a female brain in a male body. Gender reassignment surgery was the only way to ease the mental torment.

But as he headed to surgery he was struck by an unshakeable thought: "It's not right." He remembers telling the surgeon: "I think I'm doing the wrong thing, I think we've got to stop it."

The surgeon stroked Andrew's face, telling him it was natural to feel frightened before an operation. He protested again. Then it went black. When he woke up he was sure the surgery had been cancelled. The tales he had read of transsexuals who awoke post-surgery feeling "reborn" convinced Andrew, then 21, the operation had been halted, because he felt no different. "Then I remember lifting up the sheets and … feeling it all bandaged. I just started bawling my eyes out and screaming … I remember saying to myself, 'how could you be so bloody stupid?"'

Twenty years after surgery that left him feeling like a "desexed dog", the grief can still overwhelm him. Now 42, Andrew said the operation has shattered him.



Read more: Gender setters- when doctors play God
Follow us: @smh on Twitter | sydneymorningherald on Facebook


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pushing for DNA tests to use the bathrooms?
Click to expand...


No dumbass but you're too fucking stupid to grasp it.....stop trying to respond to every comment, you look foolish


----------



## SuperDemocrat

I'm going to use the woman's restroom for now on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ClosedCaption said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking why isnt a reason to be against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.
> 
> Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is an obese freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room
Click to expand...


Hey chucklenuts, it's you who's got the problem not me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
Click to expand...


Exactly and this is how crazy the Leftists now are, so crazy that they're even in denial about DNA.


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply saying "you're wrong" does not make him wrong....prove it. Bet ya don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you prove a prediction is wrong?  Once you cant answer you'll realize how silly it is to ask for proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it's wrong cease saying "you're wrong"....dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask again...How do you prove a prediction wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving predictions wrong is how the Jews make money in the stock market...and casinos thrive in Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isnt.  Thats called speculation fool
Click to expand...

Gfy#2

The market will drop 20% in 2016: Pento


----------



## Pop23

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude a woman knows when some mental whack job is pretending to be a woman. There are a few that can pull it off but they are few and far between. Just keep them out of the women's restrooms and away from kids. They can suffer their mental issues in the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but if your requirement is pushed that means that someone would have to check for a penis OR just determine that some chicks look too much on the iffy side.  Which opens another can of worms for someone who looks like Wendy Williams lol.
> 
> There is no way to enforce your plan and thats what makes it not a plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> use the facilities designed for your biological gender, not your mental gender.   No problem, no issues.   That's all the NC law says.
> 
> Why do we have to rewrite our laws to accommodate less than 1% of the population who is gender confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking why isnt a reason to be against it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.
> 
> Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .
Click to expand...


We do not judge the ugly or insane


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly and this is how crazy the Leftists now are, so crazy that the're even in denial about DNA.
Click to expand...


That and they are too ignorant to even converse with


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

rdean said:


> Republicans should worry more about other Republican men in men's bathrooms than transgenders in woman's bathrooms.



OMG your post is number 666


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pushing for DNA tests to use the bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dumbass but you're too fucking stupid to grasp it.....stop trying to respond to every comment, you look foolish
Click to expand...



If I'm too stupid to grasp it what do you call yourself who cant explain your own words?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Renae - why can't that "transgender woman" simply use the correct facility, do their business, and then leave? I promise you this much - you will survive if you don't dress like a woman and use the women's restroom 24x7. I promise. You'll be just fine. You have plenty of time at home to dress like a woman and use the bathroom like a woman. There are two things here that don't add up:
> 
> 
> Your refusal to seek the healthcare you need. And while I completely support your freedom to choose for yourself whether you seek help or not (as that is what American was founded on), it really doesn't make sense that if using the correct facility causes you so much mental anguish that you wouldn't seek help so that you don't have to suffer.
> Your belief that your problems should be society's problem. Your position seems to be that all of society should have to adjust to _you_ instead of you adjusting to all of society. I have no doubt that you're hurting and I do genuinely feel for you but I refuse to let my two precious young daughters hurt just because you do and you subscribe to "misery loves company" (and especially when you _choose_ not to seek help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pushing for DNA tests to use the bathrooms?
Click to expand...


What a fool you are, you Rupaul wannabe you


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, because I AM a woman, and I am not going to hide at home because people like you are afraid of what you do not understand.  I go out, and you wouldn't know I was male.  I use the restroom, you wouldn't know I had a penis.  Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't walk in, throw the stall open and just whip it out and start deep voice leering at teh girls.  I know you have this sick vision of that but no... sorry.
> 
> 1, What healthcare I need?  Huh?  I'm under the best care, I have a therapist, and endocrinologist who see me on a regular basis.  I've been to ten different therapist and spent the last 20 years fighting this.  You think I haven't tried?  You're insane.  The suffering has been allowing the hateful beliefs you harbor, which I too once thought were more accurate, to force me to deny the truth of who I am.
> 
> 2.  Actually no, I'm quite the opposite.  You label me because you are willfully ignorant.  I agree that a pre-op should not be getting undressed in a public area.  That's rude, it's inappropriate, it makes others uncomfortable and children don't need to face that reality.   I ask only that you show a little compassion and courtesy, I show the same in return. See the thing sis I'm really not an in your face Trans activist.  I'm passionate on the subject, obviously it's rather personal, however I think you'll find I'm highly conservative on most issues, I'm very deferential to society.  But Right, is Right.  I'm a woman, sorry to break it to you but Sex and Gender are not the same.  I am not sexual pervert, I'm not a threat to anyone, I'm just a lady with a birth defect trying to live a happy life.  You wish to condemn me to hiding from your view, because YOU are the one with a problem.
> 
> Like I said before, you and the others like you argue like either leftist liberals of the worst sorts or KKK Goons.  Your arguments are based in ignorance, hate and fear.  You stance is predicated on a falsehood.
> 
> I pity you, but I'm still gonna use the ladies room, it's only appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pushing for DNA tests to use the bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dumbass but you're too fucking stupid to grasp it.....stop trying to respond to every comment, you look foolish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm too stupid to grasp it what do you call yourself who cant explain your own words?
Click to expand...


Just stop, you're not gaining anything and you look ridiculous trying it


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking why isnt a reason to be against it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.
> 
> Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is an obese freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey chucklenuts, it's you who's got the problem not me.
Click to expand...


We have the same problem....You dont want Chaz Bono to use the womens bathroom.  So we agree


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman, you're a man, you were born with the XY chromosome, even if you have your penis removed and get boobies, you'll still possess the XY chromosome, you are a man, you can NEVER be a woman, you can never surgically become XX chromosome....also you can never possess a womb, because men aren't born with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA never lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pushing for DNA tests to use the bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dumbass but you're too fucking stupid to grasp it.....stop trying to respond to every comment, you look foolish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm too stupid to grasp it what do you call yourself who cant explain your own words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stop, you're not gaining anything and you look ridiculous trying it
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ClosedCaption said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you for it?  What exactly is your goal here?   Tolerance at the expense of privacy?   The liberal mind is a very confused thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.
> 
> Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is an obese freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey chucklenuts, it's you who's got the problem not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the same problem....You dont want Chaz Bono to use the womens bathroom.  So we agree
Click to expand...


But you think it's okay for men to enter female bathrooms.


----------



## SassyIrishLass




----------



## ClosedCaption

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am for it because you dont want Rupaul walking into the Mens room and women dont want Chaz Bono in the womens room.
> 
> Also, what you want cant be enforced unless you ask everyone if they have a penis or a vagina.  Which you cant do .....so .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is an obese freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey chucklenuts, it's you who's got the problem not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the same problem....You dont want Chaz Bono to use the womens bathroom.  So we agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you think it's okay for men to enter female bathrooms.
Click to expand...


So you DO want Chaz in womens bathrooms?  You have to pick one or the other.  This isnt a multiple choice where you answer "D. All of the above"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ClosedCaption said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is an obese freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey chucklenuts, it's you who's got the problem not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the same problem....You dont want Chaz Bono to use the womens bathroom.  So we agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you think it's okay for men to enter female bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you DO want Chaz in womens bathrooms?  You have to pick one or the other.  This isnt a multiple choice where you answer "D. All of the above"
Click to expand...


Chaz Bono would use the Uni-Sex bathroom, like all Transgenders should....I already articulated about the Uni-Sex bathrooms last night, it must be like 15 pages ago.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey chucklenuts, it's you who's got the problem not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the same problem....You dont want Chaz Bono to use the womens bathroom.  So we agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you think it's okay for men to enter female bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you DO want Chaz in womens bathrooms?  You have to pick one or the other.  This isnt a multiple choice where you answer "D. All of the above"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono would use the Uni-Sex bathroom, like all Transgenders should....I already articulated about the Uni-Sex bathrooms last night, it must be like 15 pages ago.
Click to expand...



So all businesses will have to create a whole other restroom?  Everywhere?  That'll go over like a lead balloon


----------



## Dragonlady

Rottweiler said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> How come Springsteen can refuse to work over the homosexual issue but a photographer will go to jail for refusing to photograph guys swapping spit at a homo wedding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he didn't discriminate.  He didn't say "I don't sing for gays", or ban gays from his concerts, he said "I won't contribute to the economy of a state which discriminates against gays".  The photographer is offering his services to some, but not all, based on his bias against gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did.  He said he won't work for constitutes who support a government that wants to keep perverted freaks out of little girls bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man - you are just _crushing_ it today. Every junk ball they try to throw at you out of sheer desperation you are knocking out of the park with facts an common sense.
Click to expand...


Your definition of common sense, is totally lacking in common sense.  Nothing in his post made sense at all.  Springstein refused to perform for anyone in the state - gay, straight, or trans, so the comparison between Bruce and a photog who won't work at a gay wedding is a fallacy.  The photog would work a straight wedding but not a gay wedding.  That's called discrimination, what Springstein did is called a protest.  He didn't discriminate against anyone.  

The transgendered do not freak out little girls in washrooms.  The ones I've encountered are usually very shy, and just go about their business like the rest of the women there.  Children who were in the washrooms at the time were totally unaware they were present.  These people are not trying to stand out.  They're trying to blend in.  

Your fear and paranoia, so typical of Americans, makes you look stupid and ridiculous.  Never have I encountered such a pack of paranoid cowards.  No wonder conservatives all want guns.  They're afraid of every one who isn't just like them.  So much for the "Home of the brave and the land of the free".


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's not transgendered. He's a sicko. I'll call the cops and let them deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What are the cops going to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, there are laws against videotaping in bathrooms.  Disturbing the peace, chances are the perv has a record, might even be a sex offender on parole.  You might think you're Frank Castle tough but something says you are not.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking all he has to do is deny he was taking pictures and play his "tranny card" ...then start crying "discrimination!" The officers will say... nothing we can do, our hands are tied! Meanwhile if anyone has taken his camera or put their hands on him to detain, that's illegal. THEY can be arrested.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Definition of bigot*
> 
> : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices;_especially_ : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... that seems to be describing YOU in this case! Amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you figure at all?  I'm bigoted against people who hate transgender people?  Yeah you got me there, I don't much care for those assholes at all.
Click to expand...


Go read your definition of bigot again. You're bigoted against people who want to protect their children from potential abuse. You've decided they hate transgenders. Just like you decided the creep in the bathroom is probably on parole. All you do is cast bigoted judgment against people based on your intolerant opinions... You're a regular Archie Bunker.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
Click to expand...

A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.


----------



## Boss

SuperDemocrat said:


> I'm going to use the woman's restroom for now on.



I'm with you... if this stupid law passes here, I'll never use the men's room again! Maybe that's the best way to get rid of this idiocy? Yep... just got up to go to the bathroom and suddenly, I felt like a woman! Sooo........ ?


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
Click to expand...

Well no ones ever read me, so... I can only go by that.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use the woman's restroom for now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you... if this stupid law passes here, I'll never use the men's room again! Maybe that's the best way to get rid of this idiocy? Yep... just got up to go to the bathroom and suddenly, I felt like a woman! Sooo........ ?
Click to expand...

And then some father with your anger issues sees you do it, and kicks your ass.  Fate will laugh as will we all.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Go read your definition of bigot again. You're bigoted against people who want to protect their children from potential abuse. You've decided they hate transgenders. Just like you decided the creep in the bathroom is probably on parole. All you do is cast bigoted judgment against people based on your intolerant opinions... You're a regular Archie Bunker.



Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?


----------



## Renae

SassyIrishLass said:


> Apples and oranges


Yes, and no.
It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.


----------



## Tilly

Moonglow said:


> I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..



Were there little girls using the Mexican dance clubs restrooms at the time?


----------



## Moonglow

Tilly said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked security in Mexican dance clubs for 7 years..I saw a lot of unhappy ghey boys become happy ghey little girls....They used the female restrooms yet no one said a damn word about it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were there little girls using the Mexican dance clubs restrooms at the time?
Click to expand...

They do use it, but I didn't stand at the terlet door and watch all night....They did allow kids to be in the club as long as their parents where there.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use the woman's restroom for now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you... if this stupid law passes here, I'll never use the men's room again! Maybe that's the best way to get rid of this idiocy? Yep... just got up to go to the bathroom and suddenly, I felt like a woman! Sooo........ ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then some father with your anger issues sees you do it, and kicks your ass.  Fate will laugh as will we all.
Click to expand...


I'll get the final laugh when I have him arrested for a hate crime.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?



There you go being a bigot again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Renae said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
Click to expand...


Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary


----------



## Renae

SassyIrishLass said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
Click to expand...

Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.

You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred. 

What else should I call you?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Renae said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
Click to expand...



You're a tranny? Really?


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go being a bigot again.
Click to expand...

No no no, you don't get to run tough guy.

You claim that you don't want children attacked by sick perverts and you have case ALL trans as perverted threats.
Yet, you ignore Catholic Priests, who have had a sadly high number of priests molesting young boys.

So I guess that mean's you're okay with with the sexual exploitation of young boys...

OR you have no intellectual defense of your position when it's exposed as the ignorance it is.


----------



## Tilly

Renae: I'm just a lady with a birth defect

No. You were born an anatomically correct man. There is no 'birth defect' here, unless you are referring to something as yet unmentioned.  If not, hijacking that phrase is rather vulgar, to say the least, and diminishes the plight and hardships of those born with actual birth defects. You don't like that you were born a perfectly healthy male, that is not a birth defect, it's a psychological issue.


----------



## Renae

SassyIrishLass said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a tranny? Really?
Click to expand...

I am a transwoman yes.  Pre-op and one year on hormones.


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Renae: I'm just a lady with a birth defect
> 
> No. You were born an anatomically correct man. There is no 'birth defect' here, unless you are referring to something as yet unmentioned.  If not, hijacking that phrase is rather vulgar, to say the least, and diminishes the plight and hardships of those born with actual birth defects. You don't like that you were born a perfectly healthy male, that is not a birth defect, it's a psychological issue.


ACtually the science is leaning heavily towards an hormonal imbalance in the womb causing the disconnct.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....you *don't* think a man who believes he is a woman and was supposed to have been born a woman is a "delusional mental state"!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Gender Dysphoria is not a delusional state.
> From SCIENCE:
> *Gender dysphoria used to be called “gender identity disorder.” But the mismatch between body and internal sense of gender is not a mental illness. Instead, what need to be addressed are the stress, anxiety, anddepression that go along with it.
> What Is Gender Dysphoria?
> 
> *
> EDUCATE YOURSELF
> 
> *Gender dysphoria is a condition where a person experiences discomfort or distress because there's a mismatch between their biological sex and gender identity. It's sometimes known as gender identity disorder (GID), gender incongruence or transgenderism.*
> 
> Biological sex is assigned at birth, depending on the appearance of the genitals. Gender identity is the gender that a person "identifies" with or feels themselves to be.
> 
> While biological sex and gender identity are the same for most people, this isn't the case for everyone. For example, some people may have the anatomy of a man, but identify themselves as a woman, while others may not feel they're definitively either male or female.
> 
> This mismatch between sex and gender identity can lead to distressing and uncomfortable feelings that are called gender dysphoria. Gender dysphoria is a recognised medical condition, for which treatment is sometimes appropriate. It's not a mental illness.
> 
> Some people with gender dysphoria have a strong and persistent desire to live according to their gender identity, rather than their biological sex. These people are sometimes called transsexual or trans people. Some trans people have treatment to make their physical appearance more consistent with their gender identity.
> 
> Gender dysphoria - NHS Choices
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> God Almighty, it's the text book definition. And you're the one ignoring science. A person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is absolutely a man. And if that person thinks they are a woman, they are absolutely, positively no different from the person who thinks they are Jesus Christ or the person who "identifies" as President of the United States. They only difference in your mind is that you don't suffer from their condition, so you could care less about their plight. But your condition requires the entire world to stop revolving and bend to your every whim and every desire.
> 
> So like I said, self-absorbed, selfish ignorant science denier. You condition is no different from that person in the ER so many years ago who truly believed they were Jesus Christ. Both of you suffer from an unfortunate mental illness which leads you to believe that you are something you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose to be ignorant, or you can man up and admit you are wrong.
Click to expand...

This is completely nonsensical. There is absolutely, positively _nothing_ scientific about this. Psychologists, afraid of being labeled as "homophobes" and thus losing business, have been intimidated into making a false diagnosis. It's not based on science and fact like "X" and "Y" chromosomes. It's based on _opinion_ out of fear to appease the liberal nazis.

You are absolutely, positively no different from the person who believes he is Jesus Christ. And those same psychologist, if intimidated by the nazi liberal crowd, could just as easily state the same thing for the person who believes they are Jesus Christ. See:

*But the mismatch between body and internal sense of being Jesus is not a mental illness. Instead, what need to be addressed are the stress, anxiety, and depression that go along with it.*


----------



## Tilly

Rottweiler said:


> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.


Good evening, Mr President


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> No see, you cannot accept that there is a difference between Sex and Gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that's because it is inextricably *not*. I've already _proven_ that. I posted the definition for you. I've never seen anyone reject science, fact, and reality like you. But I'll post it one more time:
> 
> gen·der
> ˈjendər/
> _noun_
> 
> the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).
> "traditional concepts of gender"
> synonyms: sex
> Contrary to what liberals have taught you - you're condition does not entitle you to make up your own facts and your own reality. You can live in your own reality for certain, but you don't get to push that false reality on the rest of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you've blathered a dictionary entry.
> Good job.
> 
> Sex And Gender: What Is The Difference?
Click to expand...

And yet you're still not mature enough to admit that Gender and Sex is absolutely one in the same. And the definition proves as much. You have absolutely denied science, history, facts, and even the English language in your quest to support you position that you should be able to use the same facilities as little girls even though you are a grown man.

Can you at least tell us why you are incapable of keeping your personal issue at home? Why do you have to torment young girls just because you are tormented? You can't suck it up for 3 or 4 minutes and use the correct facility? And you can't suck it up for a couple of hours and just dress normal? Seriously?

I've been a completely normal, straight, heterosexual male my entire life. And if I went to some country that demand while I was in public that I dress like a woman and I use the women's restroom, I would just do it. No big deal. Doesn't change who I am if I have to wear high heels for an hour to fit the culture of another society. Why do you feel your mental health is more important than the mental health of children who will be completely tormented by big, scary, grown men in dresses invading their facility? And why do your rights trump the rights of these little girls? Are you that selfish?

My guess is no. My guess is it is the sexual deviance. Sex-drives are a _powerful_ force - it's why Ted Bundy couldn't stop killing. It's why rapists can't stop raping. And it's why people like you can't act normal for two hours for the sake of society and children. But you're not wiling to admit that. Instead - it's all some psycho-babble nonsense about a fragile 'lil psyche if - God forbid - you have to wear pants and use the correct facilities for three or four minutes. In the end, it's all disingenuous to avoid the giant pink elephant in the corner of the room.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go being a bigot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no, you don't get to run tough guy.
> 
> You claim that you don't want children attacked by sick perverts and you have case ALL trans as perverted threats.
> Yet, you ignore Catholic Priests, who have had a sadly high number of priests molesting young boys.
> 
> So I guess that mean's you're okay with with the sexual exploitation of young boys...
> 
> OR you have no intellectual defense of your position when it's exposed as the ignorance it is.
Click to expand...


Nope... I am opposed to Catholic priests being in the little girl's room too.... and the Pope as well.  Anything with a penis... doesn't matter how they "identify". 

Again... since you're such a bigot and this went over your head the first dozen times... I don't have a problem with you being transgender. I don't believe all transgenders are perverts who would harm children... my viewpoint has nothing to do with how you identify sexually.... it's about you having a penis in a women's restroom... that's what I am opposed to. Penises don't belong in women's rest rooms. 

But hey... if we're going to jump the crazy train and make this the law everywhere, expect to find me in the stall next to you somewhere because I will never use the men's room again.


----------



## P@triot

Tilly said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
Click to expand...

Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go being a bigot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no, you don't get to run tough guy.
> 
> You claim that you don't want children attacked by sick perverts and you have case ALL trans as perverted threats.
> Yet, you ignore Catholic Priests, who have had a sadly high number of priests molesting young boys.
> 
> So I guess that mean's you're okay with with the sexual exploitation of young boys...
> 
> OR you have no intellectual defense of your position when it's exposed as the ignorance it is.
Click to expand...


Nope... I am opposed to Catholic priests being in the little girl's room too.... and the Pope as well.  Anything with a penis... doesn't matter how they "identify". 

Again... since you're such a bigot and this went over your head the first dozen times... I don't have a problem with you being transgender. I don't believe all transgenders are perverts who would harm children... my viewpoint has nothing to do with how you identify sexually.... it's about you having a penis in a women's restroom... that's what I am opposed to. Penises don't belong in women's rest rooms. 

But hey... if we're going to jump the crazy train and make this the law everywhere, expect to find me in the stall next to you somewhere because I will never use the men's room again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Renae said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a tranny? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a transwoman yes.  Pre-op and one year on hormones.
Click to expand...


Interesting and with that said what do you think gives you the right to do your business in a restroom where our young daughters are? I don't care if you THINK you are female you are indeed a male and have absolutely no business in a restroom with young impressionable girls. Our children are not going to be subjected to some grand social experiment and if that makes me a bigot then so be it but I'm NOT going to allow it


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go being a bigot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no, you don't get to run tough guy.
> 
> You claim that you don't want children attacked by sick perverts and you have case ALL trans as perverted threats.
> Yet, you ignore Catholic Priests, who have had a sadly high number of priests molesting young boys.
> 
> So I guess that mean's you're okay with with the sexual exploitation of young boys...
> 
> OR you have no intellectual defense of your position when it's exposed as the ignorance it is.
Click to expand...


Nope... I am opposed to Catholic priests being in the little girl's room too.... and the Pope as well.  Anything with a penis... doesn't matter how they "identify". 

Again... since you're such a bigot and this went over your head the first dozen times... I don't have a problem with you being transgender. I don't believe all transgenders are perverts who would harm children... my viewpoint has nothing to do with how you identify sexually.... it's about you having a penis in a women's restroom... that's what I am opposed to. Penises don't belong in women's rest rooms. 

But hey... if we're going to jump the crazy train and make this the law everywhere, expect to find me in the stall next to you somewhere because I will never use the men's room again.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes an obese freak who you dont want in the womens room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey chucklenuts, it's you who's got the problem not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the same problem....You dont want Chaz Bono to use the womens bathroom.  So we agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you think it's okay for men to enter female bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you DO want Chaz in womens bathrooms?  You have to pick one or the other.  This isnt a multiple choice where you answer "D. All of the above"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono would use the Uni-Sex bathroom, like all Transgenders should....I already articulated about the Uni-Sex bathrooms last night, it must be like 15 pages ago.
Click to expand...

But Renae said s/he would refuse to use that bathroom, and would only use the ladies.


----------



## Silhouette

Boss said:


> Nope... I am opposed to Catholic priests being in the little girl's room too.... and the Pope as well.  Anything with a penis... doesn't matter how they "identify".
> Again... since you're such a bigot and this went over your head the first dozen times... I don't have a problem with you being transgender. I don't believe all transgenders are perverts who would harm children... my viewpoint has nothing to do with how you identify sexually.... it's about you having a penis in a women's restroom... that's what I am opposed to. Penises don't belong in women's rest rooms...But hey... if we're going to jump the crazy train and make this the law everywhere, expect to find me in the stall next to you somewhere because I will never use the men's room again.



Well put!


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well no ones ever read me, so... I can only go by that.
Click to expand...

As far as you know. There are a great many polite people around who would not tell you that you are not passing for a woman, even though you think you are doing a great job.


----------



## P@triot

I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for _one_ single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:

I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.

As such, I unquestionably _deserve_ unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.

Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Renae said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
Click to expand...

Freak male homosexual wants to potty with little girls.

See a shrink.


----------



## Tilly

Rottweiler said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
Click to expand...

Just don't ask to use the ladies restroom, Mr President


----------



## Weatherman2020

Rottweiler said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
Click to expand...

Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
Click to expand...

No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
Click to expand...

Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
Click to expand...


Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.

I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.


----------



## Renae

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
Click to expand...

Why do you call me a pervert?


----------



## Renae

Weatherman2020 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
Click to expand...

Your discussing a delusion while trying to associate Gender Dysphoria as a a delusion.

Much much smarter minds then yours have studied the issue, and concluded you are wrong.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
Click to expand...


So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.


----------



## P@triot

Weatherman2020 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
Click to expand...

Because that's who he is and that's who liberals are! They don't care about the painful challenges I have to endure dealing with this mental issue. Obama is just flat out hateful, hurtful, presophobe (a person who fears and hates presidents) who wants to prevent me from having the same rights he does. He can use the Oval Office - why can't I? He can use Air Force 1 - why can't I? He can use the presidential limo - why can't I? He has a Secret Service security detail - why can't I? Why does he (and his liberal minions) deny me all of the basic rights that he enjoys?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
Click to expand...


You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
Click to expand...

Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.

You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Renae said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your discussing a delusion while trying to associate Gender Dysphoria as a a delusion.
> 
> Much much smarter minds then yours have studied the issue, and concluded you are wrong.
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

Takes a real perverted freak to want to go potty with little girls.

Congradulations.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your discussing a delusion while trying to associate Gender Dysphoria as a a delusion.
> 
> Much much smarter minds then yours have studied the issue, and concluded you are wrong.
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

This is so cut and dry - I don't understand why you can't accept it.

A person is just a person - but they believe they are Jesus Christ. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.

A person has an "X" and a "Y" chromosome - they are a man but they believe they are a woman. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.

The problem here is your hypocrisy. You don't want the government to force acceptance of the person who believes they are Jesus Christ but you _do_ want the government to force acceptance of a man who believes he is a woman.

Like all liberals - you refuse to apply your "rationale" consistently. You apply it whenever it suits you, and deny it whenever it doesn't suit you.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
Click to expand...

Um....I do believe that it is _you_ people who are the "pee police". For 240 years in this country - we never had a problem. Everyone used the correct facility and there were no issues. Now, one day you guys wake up and decide that an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome makes a man only when liberals say it does and it also makes a woman, only when liberals say it does.

The only "pee police" are you idiot trying to force a new way of life on society and torment young children simply because the sexual deviance of it gets you all turned on. Sad. Sick. Selfish. Typical.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
Click to expand...


Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room






And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...






You go with that.


----------



## Renae

Weatherman2020 said:


> Takes a real perverted freak to want to go potty with little girls.
> 
> Congradulations.


I don't.  I just want to use the restroom.  And since I'm female, that means I use the ladies room.  You are the one with the hang up, and the ignorance.
Do you really think there is a sexual component to my Transition that is associated with young girls?


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> This is so cut and dry - I don't understand why you can't accept it.
> 
> A person is just a person - but they believe they are Jesus Christ. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> A person has an "X" and a "Y" chromosome - they are a man but they believe they are a woman. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> The problem here is your hypocrisy. You don't want the government to force acceptance of the person who believes they are Jesus Christ but you _do_ want the government to force acceptance of a man who believes he is a woman.
> 
> Like all liberals - you refuse to apply your "rationale" consistently. You apply it whenever it suits you, and deny it whenever it doesn't suit you.


Because science says you're wrong. 

Gender Dysphoria is not a mental illness

Until you can accept science, you'll just keep being wrong.  And since I have provided you with the guidance to reach a smart decision, you choose to ignore science. 

That makes you exactly what liberals accuse Conservatives of being, closed minded fools.

Don't, don't be that.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
Click to expand...

What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your discussing a delusion while trying to associate Gender Dysphoria as a a delusion.
> 
> Much much smarter minds then yours have studied the issue, and concluded you are wrong.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is so cut and dry - I don't understand why you can't accept it.
> 
> A person is just a person - but they believe they are Jesus Christ. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> A person has an "X" and a "Y" chromosome - they are a man but they believe they are a woman. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> The problem here is your hypocrisy. You don't want the government to force acceptance of the person who believes they are Jesus Christ but you _do_ want the government to force acceptance of a man who believes he is a woman.
> 
> Like all liberals - you refuse to apply your "rationale" consistently. You apply it whenever it suits you, and deny it whenever it doesn't suit you.
Click to expand...


Where are Christians being denied employment, housing or the use public restrooms because they are Christian?

I know I've peed with both transgendered people and Christians. Sometimes they are one and the same.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
Click to expand...


Ah, deflecting...lame.

What's the recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cut and dry - I don't understand why you can't accept it.
> 
> A person is just a person - but they believe they are Jesus Christ. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> A person has an "X" and a "Y" chromosome - they are a man but they believe they are a woman. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> The problem here is your hypocrisy. You don't want the government to force acceptance of the person who believes they are Jesus Christ but you _do_ want the government to force acceptance of a man who believes he is a woman.
> 
> Like all liberals - you refuse to apply your "rationale" consistently. You apply it whenever it suits you, and deny it whenever it doesn't suit you.
> 
> 
> 
> Because science says you're wrong.
> 
> Gender Dysphoria is not a mental illness
> 
> Until you can accept science, you'll just keep being wrong.  And since I have provided you with the guidance to reach a smart decision, you choose to ignore science.
> 
> That makes you exactly what liberals accuse Conservatives of being, closed minded fools.
> 
> Don't, don't be that.
Click to expand...

Um....you're the one who can't accept science. You're under the bizarre impression that having an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome doesn't make you a man. It makes you a "birth defect". You've completely denied science. Oh...and lets not forget you have completely denied the English language over and over and over when you claim that gender and sex are not the same despite the fact that I've published the official definition of the word gender which included "synonyms: sex"


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, deflecting...lame.
> 
> What's the recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
Click to expand...


How is it "deflecting"? I didn't avoid the question and move to something else. I addressed it head on. Your inability to answer the question isn't my "deflecting".


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize we take hormones, wear makeup, dresses, look like any other woman right?  And we're not going to the restroom to do anything different then the other ladies...
> 
> So no, your comment is ignorant, hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
Click to expand...

Those people are delusional, a certifiable mental illness.  You're attempting, like a child to use only that which benefits your weak argument.  In this case that delusional people like someone that thinks they are Jesus or the President are the same as a Transgender person.  Science, medical science has determined that there is a real difference.  

You choose to only hear the part you want to hear, and lalalal thumbs in your ears the rest.

Don't let me stop you from making a fool of yourself.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your discussing a delusion while trying to associate Gender Dysphoria as a a delusion.
> 
> Much much smarter minds then yours have studied the issue, and concluded you are wrong.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is so cut and dry - I don't understand why you can't accept it.
> 
> A person is just a person - but they believe they are Jesus Christ. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> A person has an "X" and a "Y" chromosome - they are a man but they believe they are a woman. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> The problem here is your hypocrisy. You don't want the government to force acceptance of the person who believes they are Jesus Christ but you _do_ want the government to force acceptance of a man who believes he is a woman.
> 
> Like all liberals - you refuse to apply your "rationale" consistently. You apply it whenever it suits you, and deny it whenever it doesn't suit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are Christians being denied employment, housing or the use public restrooms because they are Christian?
> 
> I know I've peed with both transgendered people and Christians. Sometimes they are one and the same.
Click to expand...

Deflecting.....lame

That person who I personally witnessed that day was not only denied employment, housing, or restrooms - they were denied their very freedom. They were taken away to a locked ward and were held _against_ their will.

No liberals defending his right to be Jesus Christ. No liberals fighting for government to force society to accept him and worship him. Nope. You know why? Because liberals (mostly - not all of course) hate and deny Jesus Christ, but celebrate and get off by sexual deviance.

So a man who believes he's Jesus Christ? Icky! Lock him away!!! A man who believes he's a woman? Hurrah! Dress him up, exploit him for our sexual gratification, and then send him off to change with little girls in the locker room!


----------



## Renae

Rottweiler said:


> Um....you're the one who can't accept science. You're under the bizarre impression that having an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome doesn't make you a man. It makes you a "birth defect". You've completely denied science. Oh...and lets not forget you have completely denied the English language over and over and over when you claim that gender and sex are not the same despite the fact that I've published the official definition of the word gender which included "synonyms: sex"


No, I have acknowledged the biological "MALE" will not change.  See, unlike you I understand there is more to it then just biological sex.   
That's why they call it a "Gender Reassignment Surgery" not a sex change anymore.  You cannot CHANGE sex.  You can transition your gender.

You posted one segment of one dictionary. 

I posted refuting sources.

So, you choose ignorance, because you are afraid.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
Click to expand...

What a freak.  Seek professional help.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> 
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your discussing a delusion while trying to associate Gender Dysphoria as a a delusion.
> 
> Much much smarter minds then yours have studied the issue, and concluded you are wrong.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is so cut and dry - I don't understand why you can't accept it.
> 
> A person is just a person - but they believe they are Jesus Christ. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> A person has an "X" and a "Y" chromosome - they are a man but they believe they are a woman. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> The problem here is your hypocrisy. You don't want the government to force acceptance of the person who believes they are Jesus Christ but you _do_ want the government to force acceptance of a man who believes he is a woman.
> 
> Like all liberals - you refuse to apply your "rationale" consistently. You apply it whenever it suits you, and deny it whenever it doesn't suit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are Christians being denied employment, housing or the use public restrooms because they are Christian?
> 
> I know I've peed with both transgendered people and Christians. Sometimes they are one and the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflecting.....lame
> 
> That person who I personally witnessed that day was not only denied employment, housing, or restrooms - they were denied their very freedom. They were taken away to a locked ward and were held _against_ their will.
> 
> No liberals defending his right to be Jesus Christ. No liberals fighting for government to force society to accept him and worship him. Nope. You know why? Because liberals (mostly - not all of course) hate and deny Jesus Christ, but celebrate and get off by sexual deviance.
> 
> So a man who believes he's Jesus Christ? Icky! Lock him away!!! A man who believes he's a woman? Hurrah! Dress him up, exploit him for our sexual gratification, and then send him off to change with little girls in the locker room!
Click to expand...


You talking about Kim Davis? She was not "jailed for her beliefs". Kim Davis was jailed for breaking civil law. Kim Davis tried to force her personal religious belief on her secular, public, office.


----------



## Weatherman2020

The freaks are loose.

Transgender banker has her ears and nose removed to become a 'dragon'


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, deflecting...lame.
> 
> What's the recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it "deflecting"? I didn't avoid the question and move to something else. I addressed it head on. Your inability to answer the question isn't my "deflecting".
Click to expand...


Answer the question. What is the consensus recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
Click to expand...


Can you believe this, how many times has it now been commented and yet they still don't understand basic biology.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
Click to expand...

Well for starters...you're stupid for supporting the medical community violating their "do no harm" first oath and butchering these people with unnecessary surgeries and then filling them with tons of hormones that their body could not otherwise create.

And here's the deal my dear - if the transgender community really looked like this - why the need for the laws forcing people to accept them in the wrong restroom or facility? I mean - what woman on earth would be alarmed if "Miss California 2013" (as the picture states - which is hilarious because it proves you are LYING as usual as I'm fairly certain no man has ever won a Miss America pageant) walked into their restroom?

But the reality is - they don't look like that. At all. Just look at Bruce Jenner. Putting lipstick and a dress on a man doesn't make him look like _any_ less of a man. It just makes him look like a creepy serial killer. Why do you insist on a false narrative? If these people actually looked that way - there would be no controversy and your side would be pushing for insane laws.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a freak.  Seek professional help.
Click to expand...

Don't pussy out..


Which restroom do you want this person to use?


----------



## The Great Goose

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a freak.  Seek professional help.
Click to expand...

There are two photos. Which one is the freak?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> The freaks are loose.
> 
> Transgender banker has her ears and nose removed to become a 'dragon'



They need to be put into a psychiatric unit and given the psychological help they need, these people are very mentally ill....the Leftists are encouraging and championing groups of people who are mentally ill.

Who said Leftism wasn't a mental illness?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe this, how many times has it now been commented and yet they still don't understand basic biology.
Click to expand...


It's no use trying to reason with them...you can't reason with someone who has mental issues. In their mind they are normal


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, deflecting...lame.
> 
> What's the recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it "deflecting"? I didn't avoid the question and move to something else. I addressed it head on. Your inability to answer the question isn't my "deflecting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question. What is the consensus recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
Click to expand...

Answer the question: what is the consensus recognized treatment for a person who believes they are Jesus Christ (and they _really_ exist) or believe they are vampire (and they _really_ exist), or believe they are President of the United States (and I _really_ exist)? Why do you deny basic rights to these people? Why don't you celebrate their condition like you do that guy from Texas?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a freak.  Seek professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't pussy out..
> 
> 
> Which restroom do you want this person to use?
Click to expand...


Maybe the Hell's Angels bathroom.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and no.
> It's the same ignorant bigotry of then has a new target. And you're that bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe this, how many times has it now been commented and yet they still don't understand basic biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no use trying to reason with them...you can't reason with someone who has mental issues. In their mind they are normal
Click to expand...


I know, but being normal people, instinctively we attempt to reason with them, of course it's impossible, but we still try.


----------



## Weatherman2020

They want to go potty with your 6 year old daughter.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me and anyone else that dares to disagree with you a bigot is getting tiresome...get some new vocabulary
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you want to force me to use the men's restroom because you think it's wrong someone like myself is in there.
> 
> You base this on fear, ignorance and hatred.
> 
> What else should I call you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe this, how many times has it now been commented and yet they still don't understand basic biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no use trying to reason with them...you can't reason with someone who has mental issues. In their mind they are normal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but being normal people, instinctively we attempt to reason with them, of course it's impossible, but we still try.
Click to expand...


It's a fruitless endeavor but I admire your tenacity


----------



## The Great Goose

Weatherman2020 said:


> The freaks are loose.
> 
> Transgender banker has her ears and nose removed to become a 'dragon'


Is she still a banker, because I don't want my daughters showering with a banker.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's based on the fact you have male genitalia because you are a man.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for starters...you're stupid for supporting the medical community violating their "do no harm" first oath and butchering these people with unnecessary surgeries and then filling them with tons of hormones that their body could not otherwise create.
> 
> And here's the deal my dear - if the transgender community really looked like this - why the need for the laws forcing people to accept them in the wrong restroom or facility? I mean - what woman on earth would be alarmed if "Miss California 2013" (as the picture states - which is hilarious because it proves you are LYING as usual as I'm fairly certain no man has ever won a Miss America pageant) walked into their restroom?
> 
> But the reality is - they don't look like that. At all. Just look at Bruce Jenner. Putting lipstick and a dress on a man doesn't make him look like _any_ less of a man. It just makes him look like a creepy serial killer. Why do you insist on a false narrative? If these people actually looked that way - there would be no controversy and your side would be pushing for insane laws.
Click to expand...


Ah, so ugly women have to use the men's room?

How about we have the Trans Man contest in North Carolina or Mississippi? 






The law would require they all use the women's room. That's what you want, right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for starters...you're stupid for supporting the medical community violating their "do no harm" first oath and butchering these people with unnecessary surgeries and then filling them with tons of hormones that their body could not otherwise create.
> 
> And here's the deal my dear - if the transgender community really looked like this - why the need for the laws forcing people to accept them in the wrong restroom or facility? I mean - what woman on earth would be alarmed if "Miss California 2013" (as the picture states - which is hilarious because it proves you are LYING as usual as I'm fairly certain no man has ever won a Miss America pageant) walked into their restroom?
> 
> But the reality is - they don't look like that. At all. Just look at Bruce Jenner. Putting lipstick and a dress on a man doesn't make him look like _any_ less of a man. It just makes him look like a creepy serial killer. Why do you insist on a false narrative? If these people actually looked that way - there would be no controversy and your side would be pushing for insane laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so ugly women have to use the men's room?
> 
> How about we have the Trans Man contest in North Carolina or Mississippi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law would require they all use the women's room. That's what you want, right?
Click to expand...


Why are you posting this stuff? What a complete weirdo you are.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the pervert lopped off his junk his chromosomes still say male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for starters...you're stupid for supporting the medical community violating their "do no harm" first oath and butchering these people with unnecessary surgeries and then filling them with tons of hormones that their body could not otherwise create.
> 
> And here's the deal my dear - if the transgender community really looked like this - why the need for the laws forcing people to accept them in the wrong restroom or facility? I mean - what woman on earth would be alarmed if "Miss California 2013" (as the picture states - which is hilarious because it proves you are LYING as usual as I'm fairly certain no man has ever won a Miss America pageant) walked into their restroom?
> 
> But the reality is - they don't look like that. At all. Just look at Bruce Jenner. Putting lipstick and a dress on a man doesn't make him look like _any_ less of a man. It just makes him look like a creepy serial killer. Why do you insist on a false narrative? If these people actually looked that way - there would be no controversy and your side would be pushing for insane laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so ugly women have to use the men's room?
> 
> How about we have the Trans Man contest in North Carolina or Mississippi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law would require they all use the women's room. That's what you want, right?
Click to expand...

Stop spamming the board with your porn.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, deflecting...lame.
> 
> What's the recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it "deflecting"? I didn't avoid the question and move to something else. I addressed it head on. Your inability to answer the question isn't my "deflecting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question. What is the consensus recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question: what is the consensus recognized treatment for a person who believes they are Jesus Christ (and they _really_ exist) or believe they are vampire (and they _really_ exist), or believe they are President of the United States (and I _really_ exist)? Why do you deny basic rights to these people? Why don't you celebrate their condition like you do that guy from Texas?
Click to expand...


You keep deflecting. The treatment for the above is not the same as for gender dysphoria...but I understand why you keep dodging the question. The treatment isn't what you WANT it to be.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to take stupid RWNJ laws even further than NC did? The gender on a birth certificate isn't enough for the craziest Pee Police, they now want a chromosome test for evacuation of bowels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.  Telling men to stay out of bathrooms with little girls is a hate crime now.
> 
> You have to go to college to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for starters...you're stupid for supporting the medical community violating their "do no harm" first oath and butchering these people with unnecessary surgeries and then filling them with tons of hormones that their body could not otherwise create.
> 
> And here's the deal my dear - if the transgender community really looked like this - why the need for the laws forcing people to accept them in the wrong restroom or facility? I mean - what woman on earth would be alarmed if "Miss California 2013" (as the picture states - which is hilarious because it proves you are LYING as usual as I'm fairly certain no man has ever won a Miss America pageant) walked into their restroom?
> 
> But the reality is - they don't look like that. At all. Just look at Bruce Jenner. Putting lipstick and a dress on a man doesn't make him look like _any_ less of a man. It just makes him look like a creepy serial killer. Why do you insist on a false narrative? If these people actually looked that way - there would be no controversy and your side would be pushing for insane laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so ugly women have to use the men's room?
> 
> How about we have the Trans Man contest in North Carolina or Mississippi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The law would require they all use the women's room. That's what you want, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop spamming the board with your porn.
Click to expand...


It's turning you on? Sorry, no dudes in my porn. I prefer girl on girl.


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you are suffering from a _severe_ mental illness that desperately needs genuine professional mental healthcare, right?
> 
> I'm sorry - I am *not* making fun of you. At all. I'm being completely serious. You need (and I encourage you to seek) the proper healthcare you need. Contrary to liberal belief - this is not a sexual issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people are delusional, a certifiable mental illness.  You're attempting, like a child to use only that which benefits your weak argument.  In this case that delusional people like someone that thinks they are Jesus or the President are the same as a Transgender person.  Science, medical science has determined that there is a real difference.
> 
> You choose to only hear the part you want to hear, and lalalal thumbs in your ears the rest.
> 
> Don't let me stop you from making a fool of yourself.
Click to expand...

So it's not delusional for a man to believe he is a woman in your mind, but it is delusional for a man to believe he is a vampire? In both cases, the person believes they are something they are not. Why is one to be celebrated in your mind and the other to be locked away?

Oh wait....that's right....because you suffer from the one delusional disorder so naturally it's somehow "different" than the other delusional disorder in your mind. You have to love the hypocrite liberal that won't apply their views consistently! If person A believes they are something they are not - lock them up. But if person B believes they are something they are not - celebrate them, make special laws for them, and destroy society for them.

You know what's _really _funny? You *can't* scientifically _prove_ that the person claiming to be Jesus Christ isn't actually Jesus Christ. Even a professional psychiatrist or psychologist *cannot* _prove_ it. But I *can* _prove_ you are *not* a woman simply by having a physician examine you and/or check your chromosomes. So if anything - the person who believes they are Jesus Christ has an exponentially better case to make than you do. Maybe that's why you're getting so angry and calling everyone "bigots" and "hateful" even though I've yet to make fun of your condition and in fact have said that I feel sorry for you and that I'd like you to see you get the help you deserve.


----------



## Seawytch

[QUOTE="Lucy Hamilton, post: 14051378, 
Why are you posting this stuff? What a complete weirdo you are.[/QUOTE]

Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it, but the law in NC (and bigots on this board) would require that these people use the women's restroom. 






You agree?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, deflecting...lame.
> 
> What's the recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it "deflecting"? I didn't avoid the question and move to something else. I addressed it head on. Your inability to answer the question isn't my "deflecting".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question. What is the consensus recognized treatment for gender dysphoria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question: what is the consensus recognized treatment for a person who believes they are Jesus Christ (and they _really_ exist) or believe they are vampire (and they _really_ exist), or believe they are President of the United States (and I _really_ exist)? Why do you deny basic rights to these people? Why don't you celebrate their condition like you do that guy from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep deflecting. The treatment for the above is not the same as for gender dysphoria...but I understand why you keep dodging the question. The treatment isn't what you WANT it to be.
Click to expand...

Um...how do you know that? Are you a mental health professional?

Also, let me ask you this. Is the treatment the same for a woman who believes she is a vampire as it is for a man who believes he is Jesus Christ? I'd be willing to be an awful lot they are not the same. Does that mean that both are not a mental illness?

Here is the bottom line: anyone who truly believes they are something that they are not is in fact delusional and suffering from a mental illness. That's just a fact that most 10 year olds would recognize. The fact that you refuse to recognize it as well says an awful lot. It says you have an agenda and are not interested in truth, science, medicine, or facts. But what else is new with the left? They've denied all of those things for over 100 years now.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not "making fun" of her, you're just displaying your ignorance about her to anyone that reads this message board.
> 
> What does the mental health community recommend? Do you even know?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people are delusional, a certifiable mental illness.  You're attempting, like a child to use only that which benefits your weak argument.  In this case that delusional people like someone that thinks they are Jesus or the President are the same as a Transgender person.  Science, medical science has determined that there is a real difference.
> 
> You choose to only hear the part you want to hear, and lalalal thumbs in your ears the rest.
> 
> Don't let me stop you from making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's not delusional for a man to believe he is a woman in your mind, but it is delusional for a man to believe he is a vampire? In both cases, the person believes they are something they are not. Why is one to be celebrated in your mind and the other to be locked away?
> 
> Oh wait....that's right....because you suffer from the one delusional disorder so naturally it's somehow "different" than the other delusional disorder in your mind. You have to love the hypocrite liberal that won't apply their views consistently! If person A believes they are something they are not - lock them up. But if person B believes they are something they are not - celebrate them, make special laws for them, and destroy society for them.
> 
> You know what's _really _funny? You *can't* scientifically _prove_ that the person claiming to be Jesus Christ isn't actually Jesus Christ. Even a professional psychiatrist or psychologist *cannot* _prove_ it. But I *can* _prove_ you are *not* a woman simply by having a physician examine you and/or check your chromosomes. So if anything - the person who believes they are Jesus Christ has an exponentially better case to make than you do. Maybe that's why you're getting so angry and calling everyone "bigots" and "hateful" even though I've yet to make fun of your condition and in fact have said that I feel sorry for you and that I'd like you to see you get the help you deserve.
Click to expand...



What help would that be? What do actual professionals recommend?


----------



## P@triot

I've noticed that you haven't answered the question about my condition 
Seawytch. Why is that? That's kind of rhetorical actually - the entire board here knows why you refuse to address it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all....I'm not making fun of *him*. Because, my dear, *he* has an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome and that scientifically, indisputably means that *he* is a *man*.
> 
> And how sad that you sit on the sidelines cheering about his mental illness instead of showing even the slightest form of compassion as any normal human would. You're so turned on by the sexual deviance you won't even stop to recognize that there is a person who is really _hurting_ behind the sexual aspect.
> 
> But then again - when have liberals ever really cared about people hurting? You people caused an entire major city to become a third world hell-hole of poverty, drugs, destitution, prostitution, and misery - to the point that that entire major city had to file _bankruptcy_. Something only liberalism can deliver. Take a thriving United States and turn it into Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say they have a "mental health" issue, right? What do mental health professionals say is the treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the treatment for the person in the ER that day that was whisked away to the Behavioral Health Unit for believing they were Jesus Christ? What is the treatment for me for "identifying" as President of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people are delusional, a certifiable mental illness.  You're attempting, like a child to use only that which benefits your weak argument.  In this case that delusional people like someone that thinks they are Jesus or the President are the same as a Transgender person.  Science, medical science has determined that there is a real difference.
> 
> You choose to only hear the part you want to hear, and lalalal thumbs in your ears the rest.
> 
> Don't let me stop you from making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's not delusional for a man to believe he is a woman in your mind, but it is delusional for a man to believe he is a vampire? In both cases, the person believes they are something they are not. Why is one to be celebrated in your mind and the other to be locked away?
> 
> Oh wait....that's right....because you suffer from the one delusional disorder so naturally it's somehow "different" than the other delusional disorder in your mind. You have to love the hypocrite liberal that won't apply their views consistently! If person A believes they are something they are not - lock them up. But if person B believes they are something they are not - celebrate them, make special laws for them, and destroy society for them.
> 
> You know what's _really _funny? You *can't* scientifically _prove_ that the person claiming to be Jesus Christ isn't actually Jesus Christ. Even a professional psychiatrist or psychologist *cannot* _prove_ it. But I *can* _prove_ you are *not* a woman simply by having a physician examine you and/or check your chromosomes. So if anything - the person who believes they are Jesus Christ has an exponentially better case to make than you do. Maybe that's why you're getting so angry and calling everyone "bigots" and "hateful" even though I've yet to make fun of your condition and in fact have said that I feel sorry for you and that I'd like you to see you get the help you deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What help would that be? What do actual professionals recommend?
Click to expand...

They recommend treatment that gets the patient to recognize what they really are and not what they used to believe they were.

Let me ask you SW - I can scientifically prove that our friend from Texas is not a woman, but is in fact a man. Can you scientifically prove that the person who claims to be Jesus Christ is in fact not Jesus Christ? I'm all ears.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
Click to expand...

I'd say there are some very good ones but the vast majority don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment. As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself. You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter. If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
Click to expand...

There's kids in the mens bathroom.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Seawytch said:


> [QUOTE="Lucy Hamilton, post: 14051378,
> Why are you posting this stuff? What a complete weirdo you are.



Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it, but the law in NC (and bigots on this board) would require that these people use the women's restroom.






You agree?[/QUOTE]

*"Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it," *

No that's the problem, you don't get it:

A man has a penis, a woman doesn't have a penis.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rottweiler said:


> I've noticed that you haven't answered the question about my condition
> Seawytch. Why is that? That's kind of rhetorical actually - the entire board here knows why you refuse to address it.



Because they're either a) a pervert or b) completely stupid....or perhaps a combination of a and b.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question is why Obama is so bigoted he doesn't recognize you associating as the President.
> 
> 
> 
> Your discussing a delusion while trying to associate Gender Dysphoria as a a delusion.
> 
> Much much smarter minds then yours have studied the issue, and concluded you are wrong.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is so cut and dry - I don't understand why you can't accept it.
> 
> A person is just a person - but they believe they are Jesus Christ. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> A person has an "X" and a "Y" chromosome - they are a man but they believe they are a woman. They have a mental illness as they believe they are something which they are *not*.
> 
> The problem here is your hypocrisy. You don't want the government to force acceptance of the person who believes they are Jesus Christ but you _do_ want the government to force acceptance of a man who believes he is a woman.
> 
> Like all liberals - you refuse to apply your "rationale" consistently. You apply it whenever it suits you, and deny it whenever it doesn't suit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are Christians being denied employment, housing or the use public restrooms because they are Christian?
> 
> I know I've peed with both transgendered people and Christians. Sometimes they are one and the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflecting.....lame
> 
> That person who I personally witnessed that day was not only denied employment, housing, or restrooms - they were denied their very freedom. They were taken away to a locked ward and were held _against_ their will.
> 
> No liberals defending his right to be Jesus Christ. No liberals fighting for government to force society to accept him and worship him. Nope. You know why? Because liberals (mostly - not all of course) hate and deny Jesus Christ, but celebrate and get off by sexual deviance.
> 
> So a man who believes he's Jesus Christ? Icky! Lock him away!!! A man who believes he's a woman? Hurrah! Dress him up, exploit him for our sexual gratification, and then send him off to change with little girls in the locker room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talking about Kim Davis? She was not "jailed for her beliefs". Kim Davis was jailed for breaking civil law. Kim Davis tried to force her personal religious belief on her secular, public, office.
Click to expand...

Oh...you mean like you and your friend from Texas are trying to do right now?!?

By the way - I was not talking about Kim Davis. I was talking about a patient I personally witnessed in an ER over a decade ago who truly believed he was Jesus Christ. He was whisked away to a psych ward where he was locked up. He was denied his freedom along with every other right. You inexplicably celebrate that but complain if our friend from Texas were to receive the exact same treatment. Worse - you actually one special rights and privileges for our Texas friend.


----------



## Tilly

Seawytch said:


> [QUOTE="Lucy Hamilton, post: 14051378,
> Why are you posting this stuff? What a complete weirdo you are.



Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it, but the law in NC (and bigots on this board) would require that these people use the women's restroom.






You agree?[/QUOTE]
Quit posting lady nipples. Not allowed


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....you're the one who can't accept science. You're under the bizarre impression that having an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome doesn't make you a man. It makes you a "birth defect". You've completely denied science. Oh...and lets not forget you have completely denied the English language over and over and over when you claim that gender and sex are not the same despite the fact that I've published the official definition of the word gender which included "synonyms: sex"
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have acknowledged the biological "MALE" will not change.  See, unlike you I understand there is more to it then just biological sex.
> That's why they call it a "Gender Reassignment Surgery" not a sex change anymore.  You cannot CHANGE sex.  You can transition your gender.
> 
> You posted one segment of one dictionary.
> 
> I posted refuting sources.
> 
> So, you choose ignorance, because you are afraid.
Click to expand...

You cannot change sex and you cannot change gender because they are one in the same. Gender is in fact your chromosomes. So one can go under the knife and one can be pumped full of artificial hormones but it doesn't change the sex/gender of an individual.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Lucy Hamilton, post: 14051378,
> Why are you posting this stuff? What a complete weirdo you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it, but the law in NC (and bigots on this board) would require that these people use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agree?
Click to expand...


*"Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it," *

No that's the problem, you don't get it:

A man has a penis, a woman doesn't have a penis.[/QUOTE]

Whoever posted that needs to stop, my children sometimes sit with me when I am on here and they don't need to see that garbage


----------



## The Great Goose

That kim davis was a rotten little brute. To think she treated her lovers so cruelly, then became a Christian, and instead of penance we see finger pointing attacks!

she should be thrown off a cliff.


----------



## The Great Goose

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting this stuff? What a complete weirdo you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it, but the law in NC (and bigots on this board) would require that these people use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Pointing out facts are uncomfortable for you, I get it," *
> 
> No that's the problem, you don't get it:
> 
> A man has a penis, a woman doesn't have a penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever posted that needs to stop, my children sometimes sit with me when I am on here and they don't need to see that garbage
Click to expand...

Well its more about balls.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a woman if you still have your penis. Sorry toots.
> 
> You ARE going to be bullied. You are not only going to be bullied, you are going to be treated with violence and risk death if you persist in trying to go into public women's restrooms with your penis. That is no threat, it's a guarantee.
> 
> You see... the problem here is not my ignorance or bigotry... it's your penis. So what's the big deal? Fix the problem, then we won't have one!
> 
> 
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
Click to expand...

Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
Click to expand...


It's all about forcing the agenda


----------



## Vigilante

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all about forcing the agenda
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
Click to expand...

Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?



Why???  If it's a little girl, have the mom go in.  No mom?  Allow an adult female friend you have known quite well, to go in for you.  Why does a dad ever have to set foot in the ladies room?  Suddenly after all these years without him, the adult male feels compelled that only HE has to be the one to go in and accompany the little girl.  It's not homophobia, but rather having respect for those who wish to use their gender's facility in privacy as it's always been.  Honestly, there is no need to reinvent the wheel, males are fully capable of figuring that one out.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism
Click to expand...

Lesbian feminists want the extra bathroom? Fine by me.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbian feminists want the extra bathroom? Fine by me.
Click to expand...


Lesbian and anything resembling feminine should never be used in the same sentence


----------



## The Great Goose

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all about forcing the agenda
Click to expand...



gee who woulda thought, that masculising women might feminise men.

Goebbels on German Womanhood (1933)

Looking back over the past years of Germany’s decline, we come to the frightening, nearly terrifying, conclusion that the less German men were willing to act as men in public life, the more women succumbed to the temptation to fill the role of the man. The feminization of men always leads to the masculinization of women. An age in which all great idea of virtue, of steadfastness, of hardness, and determination have been forgotten should not be surprised that the man gradually loses his leading role in life and politics and government to the woman.


----------



## The Great Goose

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> 
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbian feminists want the extra bathroom? Fine by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lesbian and anything resembling feminine should never be used in the same sentence
Click to expand...

Feminism doesnt resemble femininity.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbian feminists want the extra bathroom? Fine by me.
Click to expand...

So you join the cause to pick on a symptom.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> 
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbian feminists want the extra bathroom? Fine by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you join the cause to pick on a symptom.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you are talking about, Goose.  I said I agree with the extra bathroom idea, you said lesbian feminists agree with that too. I said fine. .  Sooooo, just how am I being cruel and/or offensive now?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Moonglow said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early American gender neutral toilet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a public restroom. Sorry... straw man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in it's day....
Click to expand...


We had 8 tracks in its day, I don't see any big demand to bring them back either.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is a............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gott im Himmel....Können Sie mir helfen?
Click to expand...

*AMEN!*


----------



## P@triot

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will anyone know if she has a penis?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these guys think they are doing a much better job of looking like a woman than they actually are in RL. I'm not talking photos or tv, but out there in the big wide world. There are a lot of subtle as well as the less than subtle cues that indicate whether one is male or female, and they aren't that easy to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are just part time cross dressers. They have no power of perception and whopping male egoes. And they don't live it 100% of the time.
> 
> I've met the most beautiful and pasable young ladies, but they know they don't pass, not perfectly. It's almost impossible.  That doesn't mean they should be treated as men. That's so cruel that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say there are some very good ones but most don't pass as men, even with hormone therapy. I'm sad you think I'm 'cruel' because I won't pretend to think a man is a woman. But that is your right. Nothing I'm saying comes from a place of cruelty or ignorance or bigotry.  I just don't agree with facilitating people in their delusions when it gets to the point that doing so gives men carte blanche to share facilities with little girls. Sorry if you and others think that's cruel or bigotted, but if it is, it's at least as bigotted to demand everyone joins in the delusion and foists it on our kids. I don't feel compelled to do that regardless of the usual mud slinging and labelling. Sticks and stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
Click to expand...

Tilly - the final solution to this madness is going to be single occupancy restroom. Actually, that's a good way to go anyway. As a father of two little girls, I can tell you that I could never bring myself to take them into the women's restroom for fear of someone freaking out, but I felt horribly uncomfortable taking them into the men's restroom. It was a no win for me. Single occupancy restrooms would solve everything and then we could move on to more important issues.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's kids in the mens bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbian feminists want the extra bathroom? Fine by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you join the cause to pick on a symptom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about, Goose.  I said I agree with the extra bathroom idea, you said lesbian feminists agree with that too. I said fine. .  Sooooo, just how am I being cruel and/or offensive now?
Click to expand...


Men only want to be women because they are demoralized

Looking back over the past years of Germany’s decline, we come to the frightening, nearly terrifying, conclusion that the less German men were willing to act as men in public life, the more women succumbed to the temptation to fill the role of the man. The feminization of men always leads to the masculinization of women. An age in which all great idea of virtue, of steadfastness, of hardness, and determination have been forgotten should not be surprised that the man gradually loses his leading role in life and politics and government to the woman.Goebbels on German Womanhood (1933)


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly

modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).

Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.

if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> I know it's not practicable, but I wish their could be that third restroom Lucy mentioned earlier.  Because, I've seen a lot of trans men who, despite all their efforts to look female, just look like men in women's clothing and make up. I suspect they might run into more trouble in the men's room than in the women's, and I wouldn't like that to happen to them. However, if they're men I still don't want to see them in women's restrooms. We need gender issue bathrooms too.


Transmen are female to male. Usually pedophile.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we need 'other gender' restrooms. Although, having said that, Renee has indicated that won't be good enough either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what the lesbian feminsts want. Conservatism=feminism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbian feminists want the extra bathroom? Fine by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you join the cause to pick on a symptom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about, Goose.  I said I agree with the extra bathroom idea, you said lesbian feminists agree with that too. I said fine. .  Sooooo, just how am I being cruel and/or offensive now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men only want to be women because they are demoralized
> 
> Looking back over the past years of Germany’s decline, we come to the frightening, nearly terrifying, conclusion that the less German men were willing to act as men in public life, the more women succumbed to the temptation to fill the role of the man. The feminization of men always leads to the masculinization of women. An age in which all great idea of virtue, of steadfastness, of hardness, and determination have been forgotten should not be surprised that the man gradually loses his leading role in life and politics and government to the woman.Goebbels on German Womanhood (1933)
Click to expand...

I have a feeling Renee would disagree with your statement about being demoralised. As for me, I wouldn't be surprised if men are walking on eggshells for fear of saying something deemed sexist or offensive to women, but demoralised? Idk.  Meanwhile, many women don't seem to have any qualms about doing just that about men. I have a hubby and three brothers, neither of them are demoralised afaik.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.


I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and their historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid is okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not practicable, but I wish their could be that third restroom Lucy mentioned earlier.  Because, I've seen a lot of trans men who, despite all their efforts to look female, just look like men in women's clothing and make up. I suspect they might run into more trouble in the men's room than in the women's, and I wouldn't like that to happen to them. However, if they're men I still don't want to see them in women's restrooms. We need gender issue bathrooms too.
> 
> 
> 
> Transmen are female to male. Usually pedophile.
Click to expand...

Why are they usually paedophiles?


----------



## namvet

the products of liberalism


----------



## eagle1462010

Perspective................

Anyone who has a wanker...........who thinks the women in this video aren't hot.............ARE MENTALLY DISTURBED.........

You will NEVER fit in to society............You WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED.......You MADE A CHOICE.........and WE DON'T AGREE.......

Enjoy the video....


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
Click to expand...


its not offending me.

and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.


----------



## The Great Goose

eagle1462010 said:


> Perspective................
> 
> Anyone who has a wanker...........who thinks the women in this video aren't hot.............ARE MENTALLY DISTURBED.........
> 
> You will NEVER fit in to society............You WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED.......You MADE A CHOICE.........and WE DON'T AGREE.......
> 
> Enjoy the video....


Thats spot on Eagle! 

Goebells speech was totally chicken or egg.


----------



## SmokeALib

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I  protect osorry in your effort
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be sorry in voicing your opinion that protects innocent children.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not practicable, but I wish their could be that third restroom Lucy mentioned earlier.  Because, I've seen a lot of trans men who, despite all their efforts to look female, just look like men in women's clothing and make up. I suspect they might run into more trouble in the men's room than in the women's, and I wouldn't like that to happen to them. However, if they're men I still don't want to see them in women's restrooms. We need gender issue bathrooms too.
> 
> 
> 
> Transmen are female to male. Usually pedophile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are they usually paedophiles?
Click to expand...

I can theorize?
I suppose being brought up female they think they cant be a predator?

They've also got a man's sex drive from the testosterone but a womans instinct to nurture?

who knows but they are nasty little pervs

so WHY are you defending these cultural marxists yet attacking those beautiful dolly trans girls?


----------



## The Great Goose

SmokeALib said:


> in tQUOTE="Tilly, post: 14052082, member: 56137"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I  protect osorry in your effort
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be sorry in voicing your opinion that protects innocent children.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
How are they protected? Half of them are male and in the male toilets where you want all predators to go.

And you want lesbians and transmen the ladies bathroom?

women are just as capable of being predators as men. its just easier to get away with it.


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
Click to expand...


Don't feminists believe a women is more than just a pair of jugs?

Not anymore I guess


----------



## SassyIrishLass




----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
Click to expand...

I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists


----------



## eagle1462010

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
Click to expand...

That's why we Love Women Tilly..........You are the calm in the storm........if it wasn't for women like you us men will kill each other off............


----------



## Tilly

Goose, I'm having trouble understanding exactly what you're getting at with all the talk of killing feminists and such 
Could you just tell me what you think should happen in the bathroom war. I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why we Love Women Tilly..........You are the calm in the storm........if it wasn't for women like you us men will kill each other off............
Click to expand...


We like men who like us....hey are you spelling women correctly? I thought it was:

*WIMMEN*

* *


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
Click to expand...

You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> Goose, I'm having trouble understanding exactly what you're getting at with all the talk of killing feminists and such
> Could you just tell me what you think should happen in the bathroom war. I'd be interested to know.


Who cares about bathrooms?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
Click to expand...


Enemy?


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why we Love Women Tilly..........You are the calm in the storm........if it wasn't for women like you us men will kill each other off............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like men who like us....hey are you spelling women correctly? I thought it was:
> 
> *WIMMEN*
> 
> * *
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of women was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
Click to expand...

I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly
> 
> modern equality of wits men was only achieved through mass immigration. the more homogenous an area, the more male dominated it is, because native men have not lost their pride. Once a man loses his territory, either through lack of merit or because of his grandfather's lack of merit or because the establishment wills it, he is left with his first priority untended. Its in his y chromosome. If he feels he hasn't protected the folk, then he is unable to move on. So women fill in the gap (like when Germany lost ww1).
> 
> Men can't help it these days if they can't move on. Even young ones.
> 
> if you waive feminists while going after transgenders then you are not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
Click to expand...

Well its all double dutch.

anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it. 

its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one. 

i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.


----------



## Vigilante

Rest Rooms will now come with warnings, just like the cancer warning on cigarettes!


----------



## Tilly

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
Click to expand...

Well, I'm surprised you view me as a feminist who doesn't comprehend the agenda here or who supports the destruction of gender roles. I think I express myself pretty clearly generally, so It's almost as though you are reading someone else's posts and attributing them to me.  
But so be it.  I don't really see the point in attempting to debate with someone who sees me as a hate mongering blind feminazi when that couldn't be further from the truth. 
So, I wish you well, but never darken my doorstep again
 <flounces off femininely whilst tossing her feminine long blonde hair>


----------



## sealybobo

The Great Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love of feminist per se. A great many of them seem to be cowards who won't even dare comment on the worst excesses of misogyny and homophobia in Islam, for example.  However,  I really don't see the point in going on about feminists and there historical role when the issue here is about men wanting to use the ladies room now, but say I did just that, how would it help?  Where would it get us? And I'm not 'going after' transgenders. As I said before, I don't have any hostility toward them and I don't care what they do, until they insist on using the ladies room, showers etc where kids are. Ive read countless reports of alleged trans committing crimes in restrooms. It's not a one off.  Who can say whether the one going in to bathroom with your kid it's okay?  So, I prefer the option of a third room. Sorry it offends, but that's how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
Click to expand...

Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?

Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.


----------



## The Great Goose

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
Click to expand...

Im a woman.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm surprised you view me as a feminist who doesn't comprehend the agenda here or who supports the destruction of gender roles. I think I express myself pretty clearly generally, so It's almost as though you are reading someone else's posts and attributing them to me.
> But so be it.  I don't really see the point in attempting to debate with someone who sees me as a hate mongering blind feminazi when that couldn't be further from the truth.
> So, I wish you well, but never darken my doorstep again
> <flounces off femininely whilst tossing her feminine long blonde hair>
Click to expand...

Must be easily offended.


----------



## sealybobo

Vigilante said:


> Rest Rooms will now come with warnings, just like the cancer warning on cigarettes!


I was at lifetime and the gayest gay guy was salivating in the locker room. He belongs in the women's locker room.

They should be divided by likes pussy or likes dick


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
Click to expand...

That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....

Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.


----------



## sealybobo

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im a woman.
Click to expand...

Then change men for women but same question


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not offending me.
> 
> and its not historical. Its the same today. You want to stir up hatred againsst a negligible minority instead of killng feminists. You aren't ofrending me. You are robbing me of revenge. And you know how I hate the dishonourable judaic practice of scapegoating.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
Click to expand...


What horsecrap. You gays are just jealous because you can't naturally produce children, so you hate us Breeders as you refer to us because we can and do.

Gays and Mother Nature? God says you shouldn't lie with a man like you lie with a woman....that's meaning you and your ilk, so unless you repent and become normal you're heading to Hell.

Now STFU already, you've babbled gibberish about men can be women even though they have a penis for what 40 pages, you were a fool 40 pages ago and you're still a fool babbling garbage.


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
Click to expand...

Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest Rooms will now come with warnings, just like the cancer warning on cigarettes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at lifetime and the gayest gay guy was salivating in the locker room. He belongs in the women's locker room.
> 
> They should be divided by likes pussy or likes dick
Click to expand...

He needs a reality check.........oops he slipped............soooo sorry..................

I don't know sir.........he was walking into the shower and slipped and banged his head on the floor........

Why did he have so many hits........

Don't know sir..........he kept trying to get up and kept falling down........he's kinda of dumb I guess

DId you try to help him........

Why yes sir...............I told him to stay down.............


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
Click to expand...

Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself as stirring up hatred. I'm simply disagreeing with something. And I don't want to kill anyone, not even feminists
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What horsecrap. You gays are just jealous because you can't naturally produce children, so you hate us Breeders as you refer to us because we can and do.
> 
> Gays and Mother Nature? God says you shouldn't lie with a man like you lie with a woman....that's meaning you and your ilk, so unless you repent and become normal you're heading to Hell.
> 
> Now STFU already, you've babbled gibberish about men can be women even though they have a penis for what 40 pages, you were a fool 40 pages ago and you're still a fool babbling garbage.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing about you. You don't realize there are exceptions. And I'm not gay. But I still hate you breeders because there are too many of you over consuming the planets resources. We need another war.

I don't have any kids so I'm rich. My rich brother has two kids so they go to private schools. That doesn't mean I don't care about public schools. I have great company insurance but I still want healthcare for everyone.

And I don't like guys but I support guys that do.

Proof you made up this God is that he dislikes all the same people you do


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> 
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
Click to expand...


Exactly and Heterosexuals don't get dictated to by Freaks of Nature....Mother Nature's no fan of the LGTB crowd.


----------



## Alex.

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


This is a nonsensical contrivance. If I had an 8 year old they would not be going to a public bathroom alone to begin with. If the parent is a man go to the family restroom or the handicap stall in the men's room.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What horsecrap. You gays are just jealous because you can't naturally produce children, so you hate us Breeders as you refer to us because we can and do.
> 
> Gays and Mother Nature? God says you shouldn't lie with a man like you lie with a woman....that's meaning you and your ilk, so unless you repent and become normal you're heading to Hell.
> 
> Now STFU already, you've babbled gibberish about men can be women even though they have a penis for what 40 pages, you were a fool 40 pages ago and you're still a fool babbling garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about you. You don't realize there are exceptions. And I'm not gay. But I still hate you breeders because there are too many of you over consuming the planets resources. We need another war.
> 
> I don't have any kids so I'm rich. My rich brother has two kids so they go to private schools. That doesn't mean I don't care about public schools. I have great company insurance but I still want healthcare for everyone.
> 
> And I don't like guys but I support guys that do.
> 
> Proof you made up this God is that he dislikes all the same people you do
Click to expand...


You said you were gay earlier.

*"We need another war."
*
So you're a psychopath warmonger? If there's another war then, I hope you're going to join the Armed Forces and go and fight in it?

*"I don't have any kids so I'm rich." 
*
We have children, but I assure you, you're not as wealthy as my family and never will be in a million years....Old Money, Very Old Money. This is the only comment I ever intend making about my family and money....and I'm only making it because you're a fool.

Now be quiet already, the record you were spinning broke 40 pages ago.


----------



## The Great Goose

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IThe Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE stirring up hatred and defending the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then change men for women but same question
Click to expand...

I dont care what sexuality someone is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> 
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
Click to expand...


All anyone needs to know to see what a buffoon sealybobo is, read my sig line, they commented that in this thread....there's no such thing as a woman with a penis, if you have a penis you're a man.

"*Sealybobo said: ↑

"A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."*


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> 
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
Click to expand...

It's mother nature's way of thinning the herd.

The funny thing is it's hetero parents having all these gay kids. If science could determine the baby has the gay gene would you abort?


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mother nature's way of thinning the herd.
> 
> The funny thing is it's hetero parents having all these gay kids. If science could determine the baby has the gay gene would you abort?
Click to expand...

I think people like you should practice more birth control and stop teaching them this shit is normal..........People like you continue to push that Immoral acts ARE OK................Probably because you are gay.........................

You want acceptance..............you want this acceptance to be taught................and that dog doesn't hunt with me......

Regardless on how you justify it...................Most people think that this BS is WRONG and NOT NORMAL...........or Natural..............No matter how you paint it or package it.............


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it by the enemy, you mean feminists. Well, I've already told you I'm pretty fed up with feminists, but I can't join you in wanting to kill them, sorry.  As for stirring up hatred, you're beginning to make think you're a lefty, though I can hardly believe that. However, the lefties answer to anyone who disagrees with their agenda is that you are a bigot who is stirring up hatred. I can't agree with that either.  Now, I'm still interested in hearing what you would prefer to see happen in the bathroom war.
> 
> 
> 
> Well its all double dutch.
> 
> anyway the PTB want trans rights just as they wanted womens rights. So its happening regardless of our conversation. I just want feminjsts such as yourself to understand it.
> 
> its all about destruction of gender roles, a destruction of gender.they dont want three bathrooms, they want one.
> 
> i just dont want a world without femininity. But then I suppose its happening and we are all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What horsecrap. You gays are just jealous because you can't naturally produce children, so you hate us Breeders as you refer to us because we can and do.
> 
> Gays and Mother Nature? God says you shouldn't lie with a man like you lie with a woman....that's meaning you and your ilk, so unless you repent and become normal you're heading to Hell.
> 
> Now STFU already, you've babbled gibberish about men can be women even though they have a penis for what 40 pages, you were a fool 40 pages ago and you're still a fool babbling garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about you. You don't realize there are exceptions. And I'm not gay. But I still hate you breeders because there are too many of you over consuming the planets resources. We need another war.
> 
> I don't have any kids so I'm rich. My rich brother has two kids so they go to private schools. That doesn't mean I don't care about public schools. I have great company insurance but I still want healthcare for everyone.
> 
> And I don't like guys but I support guys that do.
> 
> Proof you made up this God is that he dislikes all the same people you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were gay earlier.
> 
> *"We need another war."
> *
> So you're a psychopath warmonger? If there's another war then, I hope you're going to join the Armed Forces and go and fight in it?
> 
> *"I don't have any kids so I'm rich."
> *
> We have children, but I assure you, you're not as wealthy as my family and never will be in a million years....Old Money, Very Old Money. This is the only comment I ever intend making about my family and money....and I'm only making it because you're a fool.
> 
> Now be quiet already, the record you were spinning broke 40 pages ago.
Click to expand...

Thank you for letting us all know where your arrogance and ignorance comes from. You just let me know more in this one post than you have your last 1000 posts.


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it 51% of you hetero men fail to keep your wives till death do you part?
> 
> Gays are mother natures way of telling us we are overpopulating the planet. Breed less. In a way they are the chosen ones.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mother nature's way of thinning the herd.
> 
> The funny thing is it's hetero parents having all these gay kids. If science could determine the baby has the gay gene would you abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people like you should practice more birth control and stop teaching them this shit is normal..........People like you continue to push that Immoral acts ARE OK................Probably because you are gay.........................
> 
> You want acceptance..............you want this acceptance to be taught................and that dog doesn't hunt with me......
> 
> Regardless on how you justify it...................Most people think that this BS is WRONG and NOT NORMAL...........or Natural..............No matter how you paint it or package it.............
Click to expand...

Every day you homophobes die and your kids don't think like you.

BTW, FYI, we just had a cousin send a save the date wedding announcement. Two girls getting married. No biggy. I still love her. 

And fuck you and your God if you two don't like it. Evolve


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement isn't backed up by Natural Facts.....
> 
> Get back to me when you see Does humping Does...............Or tell me when a Buck is humping another buck.
> 
> 
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mother nature's way of thinning the herd.
> 
> The funny thing is it's hetero parents having all these gay kids. If science could determine the baby has the gay gene would you abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people like you should practice more birth control and stop teaching them this shit is normal..........People like you continue to push that Immoral acts ARE OK................Probably because you are gay.........................
> 
> You want acceptance..............you want this acceptance to be taught................and that dog doesn't hunt with me......
> 
> Regardless on how you justify it...................Most people think that this BS is WRONG and NOT NORMAL...........or Natural..............No matter how you paint it or package it.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day you homophobes die and your kids don't think like you.
> 
> BTW, FYI, we just had a cousin send a save the date wedding announcement. Two girls getting married. No biggy. I still love her.
> 
> And fuck you and your God if you two don't like it. Evolve
Click to expand...







With you that might be literally.


----------



## Papageorgio

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



How is it homophobic?


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other animals are gay. I'd prove it but I'm on smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mother nature's way of thinning the herd.
> 
> The funny thing is it's hetero parents having all these gay kids. If science could determine the baby has the gay gene would you abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people like you should practice more birth control and stop teaching them this shit is normal..........People like you continue to push that Immoral acts ARE OK................Probably because you are gay.........................
> 
> You want acceptance..............you want this acceptance to be taught................and that dog doesn't hunt with me......
> 
> Regardless on how you justify it...................Most people think that this BS is WRONG and NOT NORMAL...........or Natural..............No matter how you paint it or package it.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day you homophobes die and your kids don't think like you.
> 
> BTW, FYI, we just had a cousin send a save the date wedding announcement. Two girls getting married. No biggy. I still love her.
> 
> And fuck you and your God if you two don't like it. Evolve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With you that might be literally.
Click to expand...

I just want parents to stop disowning their children because they are gay. So yes I want to normalize it. And so guys stop beating up gays. But if you want to blow me to see if I like it I'll give it a try.


----------



## sealybobo

Oh I'm gay alright. Gay for that pussy. What movie is that from?


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever..................the LGBT group and probably you are Freaks of Nature.........so don't claim Mother Nature is own your side........it's BS..............
> 
> 
> 
> It's mother nature's way of thinning the herd.
> 
> The funny thing is it's hetero parents having all these gay kids. If science could determine the baby has the gay gene would you abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people like you should practice more birth control and stop teaching them this shit is normal..........People like you continue to push that Immoral acts ARE OK................Probably because you are gay.........................
> 
> You want acceptance..............you want this acceptance to be taught................and that dog doesn't hunt with me......
> 
> Regardless on how you justify it...................Most people think that this BS is WRONG and NOT NORMAL...........or Natural..............No matter how you paint it or package it.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day you homophobes die and your kids don't think like you.
> 
> BTW, FYI, we just had a cousin send a save the date wedding announcement. Two girls getting married. No biggy. I still love her.
> 
> And fuck you and your God if you two don't like it. Evolve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With you that might be literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want parents to stop disowning their children because they are gay. So yes I want to normalize it. And so guys stop beating up gays. But if you want to blow me to see if I like it I'll give it a try.
Click to expand...

My Butthurt meme stands...................your point is dismissed.


----------



## sealybobo

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....


All this because women don't want guys to hear them fart. I get it. I hate public restrooms too. I flush when I shit.


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> All this because women don't want guys to hear them fart. I get it. I hate public restrooms too. I flush when I shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## SmokeALib

sealybobo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> All this because women don't want guys to hear them fart. I get it. I hate public restrooms too. I flush when I shit.
Click to expand...

You can't flush that much shit.


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> All this because women don't want guys to hear them fart. I get it. I hate public restrooms too. I flush when I shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't flush that much shit.
Click to expand...

I understand your desire to keep the gays in your bathroom


----------



## skye

Maybe it's time for Victoria Secret to start the production of reinforced absorbent underwear for ladies.

Better that, than going to mixed sex bathrooms.


----------



## sealybobo

skye said:


> Maybe it's time for Victoria Secret to start the production of reinforced absorbent underwear for ladies.
> 
> Better that, than going to mixed sex bathrooms.


What if the stalls all have doors? Why don't you want a guy on the other side of the door? Loud or smelly?


----------



## skye

sealybobo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for Victoria Secret to start the production of reinforced absorbent underwear for ladies.
> 
> Better that, than going to mixed sex bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> What if the stalls all have doors? Why don't you want a guy on the other side of the door? Loud or smelly?
Click to expand...



I prefer that old vintage custom.... men go to men's bathrooms and women to women's bathrooms

I'm silly that way.


----------



## Kat

I am not planning to use any ''mixed'' bathrooms. Why? Because I do not want to, that is why.
I have been in places a few times that had 3 bathrooms. Ladies, Mens, and Mixed. I am fine with that option. Otherwise it is not an option at all.


----------



## Kat

Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.


----------



## Moonglow

Kat said:


> Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.


You would have loved the open latrines from WWII in the Army...


----------



## Kat

Moonglow said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have loved the open latrines from WWII in the Army...
Click to expand...



LOL nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. II like my privacy!


----------



## Moonglow

Kat said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have loved the open latrines from WWII in the Army...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. II like my privacy!
Click to expand...

Men are used to being herded like cattle..


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

Kat said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have loved the open latrines from WWII in the Army...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. II like my privacy!
Click to expand...

Psst....liberals don't care that you like your privacy. They don't even care about your constitutional _rights_. All they care about is shoving their sexual deviance down your throat.


----------



## Moonglow

Rottweiler said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have loved the open latrines from WWII in the Army...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. II like my privacy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst....liberals don't care that you like your privacy. They don't even care about your constitutional _rights_. All they care about is shoving their sexual deviance down your throat.
Click to expand...

Project much? Again there is that poor education you twas taught...


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have loved the open latrines from WWII in the Army...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. II like my privacy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst....liberals don't care that you like your privacy. They don't even care about your constitutional _rights_. All they care about is shoving their sexual deviance down your throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much? Again there is that poor education you twas taught...
Click to expand...

I've noticed any time the truth is spoken you get really snarky. That says a _lot_.


----------



## Moonglow

Rottweiler said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus public rest rooms are nasty enough as it is. I always carry antibacterial wipes if needed for toilet seats. I SURE don't want to be in one some man peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have loved the open latrines from WWII in the Army...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. II like my privacy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psst....liberals don't care that you like your privacy. They don't even care about your constitutional _rights_. All they care about is shoving their sexual deviance down your throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much? Again there is that poor education you twas taught...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed any time the truth is spoken you get really snarky. That says a _lot_.
Click to expand...

I've noticed your logical fallacies when you are giving your opinion, instead of the truth...


----------



## TNumber

transsexual is a disease theirs strong backing from the medical community for this fact.  forcing our daughters to be in the same room as a penis is just inhumane and im not comfterble with that.

for ppl who preach on and on about individual rights libs have no problem forcing other ppl to be uncomfterble just to sissify r country that much more
oh wait, individual rights only apply to whores who want to murder their own children, my mistake


----------



## Kat

Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!


----------



## TNumber

Kat said:


> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!


Thats just giving in to this PC nonsense and trying to give trannies - mentally ill pppl - what they want These r not the values r country was founded upon and its immoral to allow this behavior


----------



## Silhouette

TNumber said:


> transsexual is a disease theirs strong backing from the medical community for this fact.  forcing our daughters to be in the same room as a penis is just inhumane and im not comfterble with that.
> 
> for ppl who preach on and on about individual rights libs have no problem forcing other ppl to be uncomfterble just to sissify r country that much more
> oh wait, individual rights only apply to whores who want to murder their own children, my mistake


Even the cult of LGBT's propaganda machine (formerly known as "The American Psychological Association"), agrees that trannies are unhinged.  That's two reasons they don't belong in opposite bathrooms: 1. encroachment upon the opposite gender's RIGHT to privacy from the other and 2. A mentally deranged person with deep sexual issues being forced upon those women weaker than himself and his confused penis.


----------



## TNumber

Silhouette said:


> TNumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> transsexual is a disease theirs strong backing from the medical community for this fact.  forcing our daughters to be in the same room as a penis is just inhumane and im not comfterble with that.
> 
> for ppl who preach on and on about individual rights libs have no problem forcing other ppl to be uncomfterble just to sissify r country that much more
> oh wait, individual rights only apply to whores who want to murder their own children, my mistake
> 
> 
> 
> Even the cult of LGBT's propaganda machine (formerly known as "The American Psychological Association"), agrees that trannies are unhinged.  That's two reasons they don't belong in opposite bathrooms: 1. encroachment upon the opposite gender's RIGHT to privacy from the other and 2. A mentally deranged person with deep sexual issues being forced upon those women weaker than himself and his confused penis.
Click to expand...

These perverts are a danger to the fabric of american society.  if worst comes to worst i hope we do the right thing and put them tranny psychos to death.


----------



## Agit8r

Rottweiler said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.
> 
> It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how are they gonna enforce these laws?  They gonna have an attendant checking people's papers?  Everyone involved with writing these laws has a mental deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For once you are right! Everyone writing these laws granting men the right to use women's facilities and women the right to use men's facilities do in fact suffer from a mental deficiency (it's called liberalism).
> 
> For 240 years we've accepted that men use the men's facilities and women use the women's facilities. But I guess that liberals felt the destruction of society wasn't happening fast enough for them (they are so desperate for collapse so they can replace it with an authoritarian regime) so they came up with this gem.
> 
> I've asked this over and over and everyone has avoided it because it proves I'm correct: nobody could possibly suffer any mental anguish from simply having to use the correct facility for 3 or 4 minutes. Go in, do your business, washing your hands, and leave. Why is that so hard? Only liberals could find something that simply so challenging.
> 
> And you know what? Even if that does cause them mental anguish - so what? These few mentally ill individuals are causing _real_ mental anguish for all of society. My two young daughters are mortified over men coming into the locker rooms and restrooms with them. And sorry - but their rights far and away trump your mental illness.
Click to expand...


Lol.  There aren't such laws.  It has just been going on without anyone noticing


----------



## Kat

TNumber said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just giving in to this PC nonsense and trying to give trannies - mentally ill pppl - what they want These r not the values r country was founded upon and its immoral to allow this behavior
Click to expand...



I am not giving in to anything. But, if I am traveling or out somewhere, what am I supposed to do? Pee in the floor? I don't like this any better than the next person. It's just plain stupid IMO.


----------



## TNumber

Kat said:


> TNumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just giving in to this PC nonsense and trying to give trannies - mentally ill pppl - what they want These r not the values r country was founded upon and its immoral to allow this behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not giving in to anything. But, if I am traveling or out somewhere, what am I supposed to do? Pee in the floor? I don't like this any better than the next person. It's just plain stupid IMO.
Click to expand...

u either have a penis or a vadgina.  if u have a penis, MENS ROOM
vadgina? WOMENS ROOM
Its not rocket science so stop treating it that way.


----------



## Kat

TNumber said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just giving in to this PC nonsense and trying to give trannies - mentally ill pppl - what they want These r not the values r country was founded upon and its immoral to allow this behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not giving in to anything. But, if I am traveling or out somewhere, what am I supposed to do? Pee in the floor? I don't like this any better than the next person. It's just plain stupid IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u either have a penis or a vadgina.  if u have a penis, MENS ROOM
> vadgina? WOMENS ROOM
> Its not rocket science so stop treating it that way.
Click to expand...



I will treat it any way I see fit. Get it? 

I happen to agree with you if you would stop trying to be a snot, and actually read what I am saying. AND a lot I am saying is in fun.


----------



## TNumber

Kat said:


> TNumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just giving in to this PC nonsense and trying to give trannies - mentally ill pppl - what they want These r not the values r country was founded upon and its immoral to allow this behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not giving in to anything. But, if I am traveling or out somewhere, what am I supposed to do? Pee in the floor? I don't like this any better than the next person. It's just plain stupid IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u either have a penis or a vadgina.  if u have a penis, MENS ROOM
> vadgina? WOMENS ROOM
> Its not rocket science so stop treating it that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will treat it any way I see fit. Get it?
> 
> I happen to agree with you if you would stop trying to be a snot, and actually read what I am saying. AND a lot I am saying is in fun.
Click to expand...

oh


----------



## Boss

Kat said:


> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!



Well I don't like the idea of three restrooms. It adds a burden to capitalists who have to pay for the third restroom, which means, everything they sell goes up in price to pay for the third restroom. There is no restroom building fairy... toilets and sinks cost money. 

Here's an alternative idea... ONE restroom with a toilet and sink... cue up and wait your turn! Sorry for the inconvenience but some people decided to abandon common sense so this is now the new standard.


----------



## strollingbones

88 pages on who to piss and shit with....and we wonder why our country is in peril.....its due to people like yall who would rather be distracted by issues like this than deal with the hard issues facing this country....talk about a red herring...


----------



## TNumber

strollingbones said:


> 88 pages on who to piss and shit with....and we wonder why our country is in peril.....its due to people like yall who would rather be distracted by issues like this than deal with the hard issues facing this country....talk about a red herring...


This IS the biggest issue.  Weve already lost so much to u immoral libtards.  Anymore and we might as well just be jumping directly in2 the pit of hell 4 Saten to rape us 4 all eternity, all because of you're selfish whinyness about how 'nobody respects youre gender identity'.  
ITS A DISEASE.  we dont tell canser ppl 2 keep having canseer!


----------



## Seawytch

Papageorgio said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
Click to expand...


It's not. It's transphobic. Same phobes, different targets.


----------



## Seawytch

TNumber said:


> transsexual is a disease theirs strong backing from the medical community for this fact.  forcing our daughters to be in the same room as a penis is just inhumane and im not comfterble with that.
> 
> for ppl who preach on and on about individual rights libs have no problem forcing other ppl to be uncomfterble just to sissify r country that much more
> oh wait, individual rights only apply to whores who want to murder their own children, my mistake



What is "inhumane" is forcing this individual, by state law, to use the men's room.


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't like the idea of three restrooms. It adds a burden to capitalists who have to pay for the third restroom, which means, everything they sell goes up in price to pay for the third restroom. There is no restroom building fairy... toilets and sinks cost money.
> 
> Here's an alternative idea... ONE restroom with a toilet and sink... cue up and wait your turn! Sorry for the inconvenience but some people decided to abandon common sense so this is now the new standard.
Click to expand...


You're right...some people decided to abandon common sense. Those "some people" would be the ones passing laws requiring a chromosome or birth certificate check in order to pee.

Tell us how you're going to enforce these laws Mr. Pecker checker. You gonna take cheek swabs outside women's restrooms? What's the fine when this young person pees in the women's room? (after you "beat the shit" out of her, of course, Mr. Tough Guy)


----------



## Seawytch

TNumber said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like the idea of 3 rest rooms. Then we all get choices, right? Plus men don't put the lid down!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just giving in to this PC nonsense and trying to give trannies - mentally ill pppl - what they want These r not the values r country was founded upon and its immoral to allow this behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not giving in to anything. But, if I am traveling or out somewhere, what am I supposed to do? Pee in the floor? I don't like this any better than the next person. It's just plain stupid IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u either have a penis or a vadgina.  if u have a penis, MENS ROOM
> vadgina? WOMENS ROOM
> Its not rocket science so stop treating it that way.
Click to expand...


You know what's not rocket science? Spelling the word vagina. It's even more "not rocket science" when every goddamn browser on the planet has a built in spell checker now. I'd get and could ignore misspelling it once, but twice?!? Come on.

And since you're the rocket surgeon today, tell us which room you'd like this person to pee in:


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


>



The boy in the picture above has an interesting history...or rather his mother does.  Seems she had a couple of boys before him and quite obviously was trying for a girl.  When yet another boy was born, *suddenly* that boy *began identifying as a girl from the earliest of ages*.  But with a little help from his mother's pocketbook and influence.  Below is a picture of the boy when he was around 5 or 6.  Note the room & the $100 makeup job.  Did the child shop for those things?  Or did mom have a hand in "decorating" both him and his surroundings (and his mind).  Children are very perceptive to adult's deep unspoken desires around them.

"Jazz" was a case of influence.  That they've had this minor child obviously injected with artificial hormones to produce breasts as he teeters on the age where his adam's apple will develop.. it's a case of child abuse, pure and simple.  Coercion.  Who paid for these furnishings vv for this little boy?


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> And since you're the rocket surgeon today, tell us which room you'd like this person to pee in:



If that's a woman on hormones, she should pee in the bathroom immediately attached to her padded cell at the local mental hospital.


----------



## hangover

Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.


----------



## Redfish

hangover said:


> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.




No, just use the restrooms based on your genitals, no one wants to look at them.


----------



## boilermaker55

About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
You moron.




deltex1 said:


> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.


----------



## Redfish

boilermaker55 said:


> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
Click to expand...



That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.


----------



## boilermaker55

Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
Holy damn!


Redfish said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
Click to expand...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you're the rocket surgeon today, tell us which room you'd like this person to pee in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a woman on hormones, she should pee in the bathroom immediately attached to her padded cell at the local mental hospital.
Click to expand...


Indeed.. these people are mentally ill.


----------



## Redfish

boilermaker55 said:


> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



great idea, but its not always possible.   Do you want your 8 year old daughter sharing a school locker room with a boy who thinks he is a girl?  

All the NC law says is that you use restrooms and locker rooms based on your physical sex, not your mental sex. 

I do not understand why this is such a big deal to you lefties.   Who is hurt by it?


----------



## SassyIrishLass




----------



## Seawytch

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you're the rocket surgeon today, tell us which room you'd like this person to pee in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a woman on hormones, she should pee in the bathroom immediately attached to her padded cell at the local mental hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.. these people are mentally ill.
Click to expand...


Let's entertain your notion. Let's say that gender dysphoria is a "mental illness" (it's not)...what do medical professionals say is the preferred treatment for gender dysphoria?


----------



## Seawytch

Redfish said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> great idea, but its not always possible.   Do you want your 8 year old daughter sharing a school locker room with a boy who thinks he is a girl?
> 
> All the NC law says is that you use restrooms and locker rooms based on your physical sex, not your mental sex.
> 
> I do not understand why this is such a big deal to you lefties.   Who is hurt by it?
Click to expand...


Transgendered people are for one.

NC law requires this person use the women's room. 






Is that REALLY what you want?


----------



## Pop23

boilermaker55 said:


> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Or, better yet, pee in the room that matches the door sign

Things are so easy if you just think


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> great idea, but its not always possible.   Do you want your 8 year old daughter sharing a school locker room with a boy who thinks he is a girl?
> 
> All the NC law says is that you use restrooms and locker rooms based on your physical sex, not your mental sex.
> 
> I do not understand why this is such a big deal to you lefties.   Who is hurt by it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are for one.
> 
> NC law requires this person use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that REALLY what you want?
Click to expand...


SeaWytch and her Porn Star again. The ugly chick makes money off of having sex with people, not sure what her point is. The Porn Star obviously used restrooms as casting calls


----------



## boilermaker55

Why are you worried about it at a school?
Do you see maybe that someone at the age of 8 that seems confused is struggling. Then someone right wing holier than thou adds to the confusion and shows no compassion.




Redfish said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> great idea, but its not always possible.   Do you want your 8 year old daughter sharing a school locker room with a boy who thinks he is a girl?
> 
> All the NC law says is that you use restrooms and locker rooms based on your physical sex, not your mental sex.
> 
> I do not understand why this is such a big deal to you lefties.   Who is hurt by it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Redfish

So the libs are telling us that we must disrupt our entire society so that a couple of trannys wont get their feeling hurt??????????    WTF is wrong with this country?   This topic should not even make the bottom page of the comic section.


----------



## boilermaker55

Or you could think once. Take your own advice




Pop23 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, better yet, pee in the room that matches the door sign
> 
> Things are so easy if you just think
Click to expand...


----------



## Redfish

boilermaker55 said:


> Why are you worried about it at a school?
> Do you see maybe that someone at the age of 8 that seems confused is struggling. Then someone right wing holier than thou adds to the confusion and shows no compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> great idea, but its not always possible.   Do you want your 8 year old daughter sharing a school locker room with a boy who thinks he is a girl?
> 
> All the NC law says is that you use restrooms and locker rooms based on your physical sex, not your mental sex.
> 
> I do not understand why this is such a big deal to you lefties.   Who is hurt by it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Treat boys like boys and girls like girls,   it has worked just fine for thousands of years. 

This is even dumber than man made global warming.

Do any liberals have living brain cells?


----------



## Pop23

boilermaker55 said:


> Or you could think once. Take your own advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, better yet, pee in the room that matches the door sign
> 
> Things are so easy if you just think
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ironic posts are, well.......... Ironic


----------



## Arizona Willie

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


========
Women's bathrooms have stalls and NO URINALS so he would be unlikely to whip it out unless he was TRYING to embarrass her. And, if he thinks he's a woman but knows he isn't wouldn't he be more likely to try as hard as  possible to conceal that fact?

Why would he want to whip his dick out in front of her?

I just don't see a trannie doing something like that. They try as hard as they can to act like and look like women and what would motivate one of them to do that?

Your horror story just doesn't ring true. Total pile of horsecrap.


----------



## Pop23

Arizona Willie said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ========
> Women's bathrooms have stalls and NO URINALS so he would be unlikely to whip it out unless he was TRYING to embarrass her. And, if he thinks he's a woman but knows he isn't wouldn't he be more likely to try as hard as  possible to conceal that fact?
> 
> Why would he want to whip his dick out in front of her?
> 
> I just don't see a trannie doing something like that. They try as hard as they can to act like and look like women and what would motivate one of them to do that?
> 
> Your horror story just doesn't ring true. Total pile of horsecrap.
Click to expand...


Dude, check with your local code department.

If the men's room has urinals, and the corresponding woman's room allows men in, then the woman's rooms will have urinals installed.

That's equality


----------



## Katzndogz

Arizona Willie said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ========
> Women's bathrooms have stalls and NO URINALS so he would be unlikely to whip it out unless he was TRYING to embarrass her. And, if he thinks he's a woman but knows he isn't wouldn't he be more likely to try as hard as  possible to conceal that fact?
> 
> Why would he want to whip his dick out in front of her?
> 
> I just don't see a trannie doing something like that. They try as hard as they can to act like and look like women and what would motivate one of them to do that?
> 
> Your horror story just doesn't ring true. Total pile of horsecrap.
Click to expand...

A tranny might not.  An exhibitionist certainly would.


----------



## Pop23

Arizona Willie said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ========
> Women's bathrooms have stalls and NO URINALS so he would be unlikely to whip it out unless he was TRYING to embarrass her. And, if he thinks he's a woman but knows he isn't wouldn't he be more likely to try as hard as  possible to conceal that fact?
> 
> Why would he want to whip his dick out in front of her?
> 
> I just don't see a trannie doing something like that. They try as hard as they can to act like and look like women and what would motivate one of them to do that?
> 
> Your horror story just doesn't ring true. Total pile of horsecrap.
Click to expand...


Many, maybe most, male transsexuals are still attracted to females. In fact they intend to be lesbians AFTER they have the surgery.

So in fact, they in a women's restroom would have the EXACT SAME motivation as a straight male in a woman's restroom


----------



## eagle1462010

hangover said:


> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.


Oh the liberal Melodrama..

Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........

You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........

wait for it..........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
Click to expand...



Okay, so does society want the MAN in the below picture entering female bathrooms? No


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pop23 said:


> Arizona Willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ========
> Women's bathrooms have stalls and NO URINALS so he would be unlikely to whip it out unless he was TRYING to embarrass her. And, if he thinks he's a woman but knows he isn't wouldn't he be more likely to try as hard as  possible to conceal that fact?
> 
> Why would he want to whip his dick out in front of her?
> 
> I just don't see a trannie doing something like that. They try as hard as they can to act like and look like women and what would motivate one of them to do that?
> 
> Your horror story just doesn't ring true. Total pile of horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many, maybe most, male transsexuals are still attracted to females. In fact they intend to be lesbians AFTER they have the surgery.
> 
> So in fact, they in a women's restroom would have the EXACT SAME motivation as a straight male in a woman's restroom
Click to expand...


This is an interesting point, because we apparently have men who think they were born female but are trapped in a male body and are actually a trapped Lesbian.

Yes....I....know....ahem....


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so does society want the MAN in the below picture entering female bathrooms? No
Click to expand...

That's some scary shit there...............


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so does society want the MAN in the below picture entering female bathrooms? No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some scary shit there...............
Click to expand...



Yes I know, I've been hiding under the bed for at least 20 minutes now


----------



## Pop23

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona Willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ========
> Women's bathrooms have stalls and NO URINALS so he would be unlikely to whip it out unless he was TRYING to embarrass her. And, if he thinks he's a woman but knows he isn't wouldn't he be more likely to try as hard as  possible to conceal that fact?
> 
> Why would he want to whip his dick out in front of her?
> 
> I just don't see a trannie doing something like that. They try as hard as they can to act like and look like women and what would motivate one of them to do that?
> 
> Your horror story just doesn't ring true. Total pile of horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many, maybe most, male transsexuals are still attracted to females. In fact they intend to be lesbians AFTER they have the surgery.
> 
> So in fact, they in a women's restroom would have the EXACT SAME motivation as a straight male in a woman's restroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an interesting point, because we apparently have men who think they were born female but are trapped in a male body and are actually a trapped Lesbian.
> 
> Yes....I....know....ahem....
Click to expand...


Surprisingly, a few are married to women, which by default, makes the wife also a lesbian. But wait.......,.,

This is just too weird, a lesbian that chooses to be a lesbian? Not born that way?

HOW THE HELL????


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pop23 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona Willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ========
> Women's bathrooms have stalls and NO URINALS so he would be unlikely to whip it out unless he was TRYING to embarrass her. And, if he thinks he's a woman but knows he isn't wouldn't he be more likely to try as hard as  possible to conceal that fact?
> 
> Why would he want to whip his dick out in front of her?
> 
> I just don't see a trannie doing something like that. They try as hard as they can to act like and look like women and what would motivate one of them to do that?
> 
> Your horror story just doesn't ring true. Total pile of horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many, maybe most, male transsexuals are still attracted to females. In fact they intend to be lesbians AFTER they have the surgery.
> 
> So in fact, they in a women's restroom would have the EXACT SAME motivation as a straight male in a woman's restroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an interesting point, because we apparently have men who think they were born female but are trapped in a male body and are actually a trapped Lesbian.
> 
> Yes....I....know....ahem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, a few are married to women, which by default, makes the wife also a lesbian. But wait.......,.,
> 
> This is just too weird, a lesbian that chooses to be a lesbian? Not born that way?
> 
> HOW THE HELL????
Click to expand...


Is any of this remotely understandable to a normal brain? No, the whole thing is just completely bizarro.


----------



## the_human_being

Just imagine. They will finally be able to pee. It appears they have been holding all their urine all these years having been deprived of restroom facilities.


----------



## Tilly

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy in the picture above has an interesting history...or rather his mother does.  Seems she had a couple of boys before him and quite obviously was trying for a girl.  When yet another boy was born, *suddenly* that boy *began identifying as a girl from the earliest of ages*.  But with a little help from his mother's pocketbook and influence.  Below is a picture of the boy when he was around 5 or 6.  Note the room & the $100 makeup job.  Did the child shop for those things?  Or did mom have a hand in "decorating" both him and his surroundings (and his mind).  Children are very perceptive to adult's deep unspoken desires around them.
> 
> "Jazz" was a case of influence.  That they've had this minor child obviously injected with artificial hormones to produce breasts as he teeters on the age where his adam's apple will develop.. it's a case of child abuse, pure and simple.  Coercion.  Who paid for these furnishings vv for this little boy?
Click to expand...

S/he's also on record whining that boys won't date 'her' because they are worried they'll be seen as gay. S/he had a penis whilst being incredulous that boys felt this way.


----------



## Centinel

I think that the person who owns the bathroom should be the one to say who can use it. Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy in the picture above has an interesting history...or rather his mother does.  Seems she had a couple of boys before him and quite obviously was trying for a girl.  When yet another boy was born, *suddenly* that boy *began identifying as a girl from the earliest of ages*.  But with a little help from his mother's pocketbook and influence.  Below is a picture of the boy when he was around 5 or 6.  Note the room & the $100 makeup job.  Did the child shop for those things?  Or did mom have a hand in "decorating" both him and his surroundings (and his mind).  Children are very perceptive to adult's deep unspoken desires around them.
> 
> "Jazz" was a case of influence.  That they've had this minor child obviously injected with artificial hormones to produce breasts as he teeters on the age where his adam's apple will develop.. it's a case of child abuse, pure and simple.  Coercion.  Who paid for these furnishings vv for this little boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he's also on record whining that boys won't date 'her' because they are worried they'll be seen as gay. S/he had a penis whilst being incredulous that boys felt this way.
Click to expand...


Yes I mean why would straight boys be seen as being gay for dating a boy with a penis


----------



## Moxie2

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



Fact:  It is a problem for these "sick" individuals to be near our children.  Of course you don't want to hear about protecting kids, you believe in sucking out their brains days before they are born.

Fact:  It's not homophobic to call it what it is, a mental disorder.


----------



## Centinel

Moxie2 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact:  It is a problem for these "sick" individuals to be near our children.  Of course you don't want to hear about protecting kids, you believe in sucking out their brains days before they are born.
> 
> Fact:  It's not homophobic to call it what it is, a mental disorder.
Click to expand...

And, as I said earlier, bathroom owners should be able to determine who uses their bathrooms.


----------



## Moxie2

Centinel said:


> Moxie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact:  It is a problem for these "sick" individuals to be near our children.  Of course you don't want to hear about protecting kids, you believe in sucking out their brains days before they are born.
> 
> Fact:  It's not homophobic to call it what it is, a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, as I said earlier, bathroom owners should be able to determine who uses their bathrooms.
Click to expand...


Just like they get to decide if they want to make a cake for a gay wedding?

No, it needs to be Federal Law.  Men's room and a women's room.  You go to the bathroom which corresponds the the gender you were at birth.  Not which one you think you are today.


----------



## Centinel

Moxie2 said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact:  It is a problem for these "sick" individuals to be near our children.  Of course you don't want to hear about protecting kids, you believe in sucking out their brains days before they are born.
> 
> Fact:  It's not homophobic to call it what it is, a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, as I said earlier, bathroom owners should be able to determine who uses their bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like they get to decide if they want to make a cake for a gay wedding?
Click to expand...


Precisely.



> No, it needs to be Federal Law.  Men's room and a women's room.  You go to the bathroom which corresponds the the gender you were at birth.  Not which one you think you are today.



And which of congress' enumerated legislative powers would allow such a law to be enacted?


----------



## Ame®icano

strollingbones said:


> omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...



It's interesting how you know where... never mind. 

Good, we should keep it that way.


----------



## Ame®icano

strollingbones said:


> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?



Why they need to be safer? 
Oh, by the way, safer from whom?


----------



## Vigilante

Did you all see this?


----------



## Pop23

Centinel said:


> I think that the person who owns the bathroom should be the one to say who can use it. Seems simple enough to me.



Even the owner of the business has no right to determine a woman's privacy unless it gives proper notice. Posting a sign on the door would allow customers such notice (and if the customer should shop elsewhere in the future if their policy is offensive)or provide a separate bathroom facility for trans.


----------



## deltex1

Check out these good lookin chicks in Austin...I think NTP is the one in red...


Texas bill threatens bathroom rights of transgendered people


----------



## Ame®icano

easyt65 said:


> Liberal Insanity.
> 
> 'NUFF SAID....



They're just pissed that they're not allowed to shit wherever they want.


----------



## Ame®icano

Skull Pilot said:


> Think about it.  How is a girl going to piss in a urinal?
> 
> Women's rest rooms have stalls with doors that lock it's not a room full of toilets all lines up against a wall



You'll be surprised. 

How is girl going to piss in a urinal? - Google


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
Click to expand...


Please clarify what do you consider to be a transgender woman?


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> Your scenario could never happen.  Women's washrooms have stalls, with doors.  If the girls is washing her hands, she's nowhere near the stalls.
> The transgender woman goes in the stall, closes the door and sits down just like the rest of the women.
> And you're an idiot.



Man toilets also have stalls. With doors. There are also urinals. 

However, this is women restroom. In prison.


----------



## Ame®icano

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Exactly, it's impossible for us to urinate in an urinal.



Impossible? 

Urinal girls.


----------



## Ame®icano

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This entire issue is ridiculous, there are such things as Uni-Sex Bathrooms.
> 
> Therefore all we have to do is provide more Uni-Sex Bathrooms, and then male bathrooms can be 100% male and female bathrooms can be 100% female and the Transgenders can use the Uni-Sex Bathrooms.



Exactly. Except, unisex bathrooms are not what you think they are.

In this case unisex doesn't mean all the genders all together, rather one gender at the time. 

Anyone can use them. You get in, and lock the door behind you. You got the picture.


----------



## skye

I never piss when I go to the Mall

end of story.

I would never share a bathroom with a penis person


----------



## Ame®icano

eagle1462010 said:


>



That's good one. Here is another one.


----------



## Boss

Ame®icano said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your scenario could never happen.  Women's washrooms have stalls, with doors.  If the girls is washing her hands, she's nowhere near the stalls.
> The transgender woman goes in the stall, closes the door and sits down just like the rest of the women.
> And you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man toilets also have stalls. With doors. There are also urinals.
> 
> However, this is women restroom. In prison.
Click to expand...


Glad someone raised the issue of prisons... Let's discuss that... What if I choose to identify as a woman... can I elect to be sent to women's prison instead of men's?  According to the dimwits, I should have that right, no?


----------



## Ame®icano

sealybobo said:


> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?



Isn't that actual reason you are for it?


----------



## skye

Like my mother told us ...always make pee before you go out,  children.


Still stands today.


----------



## gallantwarrior

deltex1 said:


> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.


Gender neutral rest rooms means that concerned fathers also have access.  You'd better believe I'd be there, waiting outside my daughter's (granddaughter's) toilet stalls.  Hell, I'd be allowed access, too, wouldn't I?  If I were such a concerned Granpa?


----------



## Boss

AGAIN... I call on all rational and sane people out there who are opposed to this lunacy... IF they succeed in forcing this upon society... I say that we band together and protest by making women's restrooms across this country the default "norm" for male restroom usage!  

_[Sorry ladies, bear with us a while so we can make a point and your restrooms will be rightfully returned to sanity without penises!] 
_
Now, I will warn you... I don't leave the seat up because I never raise it and sometimes... quite often, actually, I pee on the seat.  Also, I am notorious for my obnoxious smelling shits. BUT... if there are possibly going to be males allowed in the women's restrooms, expect to find me in a stall next to you somewhere.


----------



## Kat

UGH


----------



## skye

Just empty your interiors before you go to the Department Store.

what's so hard about that my friends??


----------



## Boss

skye said:


> Just empty your interiors before you go to the Department Store.
> 
> what's so hard about that my friends??



Oh hey... if THIS becomes the law... I am going to SAVE UP!


----------



## Ame®icano

skye said:


> I never piss when I go to the Mall
> 
> end of story.
> 
> I would never share a bathroom with a penis person



How about shower?


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a penis, you are not a woman, you are a man. As a man you should not use the ladies restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
Click to expand...


I kinda feel bad for you, although that's not what you need. Here is where I disagree with you. 
Transgenders doesn't bother me, really. Or others from the alphabet string. What does bother me is looking for acceptance thru the force, instead thru the understanding. And every "win" you get thru legal system or political trickery, you celebrate like "in your face". Then you're pissed when laws like one in NC is passed and calling everyone who supports it a bigot, or mental midget.

The irony here is... gender dysphoria is actually classified as a mental illness by the AMA and DSM5. Sadly, the treatment recommended, is surgery and hormones, and therapy to help the patient adapt. If that is a therapy, it's obvious that is not working... just saying.


----------



## Ame®icano

eagle1462010 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big Girl taking Hormones with a Wanker.
Click to expand...


Knock it off.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a false and pathetic narrative. This has nothing to do with "homophobia" and _everything_ to do with keeping women and children safe from these deviant sexual predators.
> 
> Why is it when you people get your ass handed to you in a debate you resort to screaming "racism" or "homophobe" like an immature 8 year old who can't handle losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it people like you think your bigotry is valid?
Click to expand...


I don't think you would like to be addressed as "people like you", would you?

How about we discuss first is everything that, and I am saying it intentionally, "people like you" call bigotry, really a bigotry? Because you are not getting everything you want a 100% and right away? People need time to adapt. Some just don't care. Some could or will accept slowly. Some never will. But I think they're all within their rights.


----------



## Kat

skye said:


> Just empty your interiors before you go to the Department Store.
> 
> what's so hard about that my friends??




Who is talking about department stores?  Not me. Never crossed my mind. I was thinking more on the lines of traveling.
So that would make it a wee bit hard, if you travel any distance especially.


----------



## easyt65

Welfare
Food Stamps
Obamaphones
Abortion on Demand
Revocation of 1st and 2nd Amendment Rights
Arrest / Punish people who do not accept the Liberal belief of Global Warming
Forced importation and dispersal of illegals and 'refugees' into local areas without notifying local / state agencies (citizens have no say)
Now this ridiculous Bathroom crusade...

Moral, ethical, individual decay promoted and championed by Liberals.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
Click to expand...


Gender and sex are two different things. Well, they have not always been, but today they are. Definitions are changing, bla bla.

Here is what I don't get, so help me out here. You claim above that eagle cannot separate gender from sex, but you do. Well, if so, why are you trying to put them back together?

Also, I read you say, you look like a woman, but not that you are a woman. You did say transgender women, but that's not the same. I guess I am asking, why is not enough to just feel like a woman, but you must transform to look like one. Who you are trying to fool with the look, yourself or others?


----------



## Renae

Ame®icano said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kinda feel bad for you, although that's not what you need. Here is where I disagree with you.
> Transgenders doesn't bother me, really. Or others from the alphabet string. What does bother me is looking for acceptance thru the force, instead thru the understanding. And every "win" you get thru legal system or political trickery, you celebrate like "in your face". Then you're pissed when laws like one in NC is passed and calling everyone who supports it a bigot, or mental midget.
> 
> The irony here is... gender dysphoria is actually classified as a mental illness by the AMA and DSM5. Sadly, the treatment recommended, is surgery and hormones, and therapy to help the patient adapt. If that is a therapy, it's obvious that is not working... just saying.
Click to expand...

The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders – IV Text Revision (DSM-IV-TR) says that this desire to belong to the opposite sex “extends beyond a desire for a perceived cultural advantage.” *Gender dysphoria however is not a mental illness*.
Symptoms of Gender Dysphoria

Irony is your assuming I am in support of the in your face LGBT Legal advances and methods.  Double so that you speak confidently but without understanding.


----------



## Renae

Ame®icano said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men, invading womens' bathrooms, are going to get the shit kicked out of them on a regular basis, all over the country...
> 
> 
> 
> Men shouldn't be in a woman's restroom.   Transgender women however have every right to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please clarify what do you consider to be a transgender woman?
Click to expand...

#1 Under therapy.  From a Licensed Psychiatrist
#2 Actively transitioning.   That means hormones, that means attire, mannerisms... the whole kit and kaboodle.
#3 Understanding that it's a privilege that we, the trans community are out in this world, don't be a bitch, don't flaunt it and throw it in peoples faces.  Just be yourself.

That's it for me.


----------



## Renae

Ame®icano said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender and sex are two different things. Well, they have not always been, but today they are. Definitions are changing, bla bla.
> 
> Here is what I don't get, so help me out here. You claim above that eagle cannot separate gender from sex, but you do. Well, if so, why are you trying to put them back together?
> 
> Also, I read you say, you look like a woman, but not that you are a woman. You did say transgender women, but that's not the same. I guess I am asking, why is not enough to just feel like a woman, but you must transform to look like one. Who you are trying to fool with the look, yourself or others?
Click to expand...

Why do you say I'm trying to FOOL anyone?  That's quit offensive, in fact it's utterly offensive.

What I'm trying to do is quell the inner pain, the inner suffering by making the inner and outer me, coincide.  Being a big burly hairy man... is PAINFUL.

The amount of serenity I have achieved as I go down this path... is amazing.


----------



## Renae

Ame®icano said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a false and pathetic narrative. This has nothing to do with "homophobia" and _everything_ to do with keeping women and children safe from these deviant sexual predators.
> 
> Why is it when you people get your ass handed to you in a debate you resort to screaming "racism" or "homophobe" like an immature 8 year old who can't handle losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it people like you think your bigotry is valid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you would like to be addressed as "people like you", would you?
> 
> How about we discuss first is everything that, and I am saying it intentionally, "people like you" call bigotry, really a bigotry? Because you are not getting everything you want a 100% and right away? People need time to adapt. Some just don't care. Some could or will accept slowly. Some never will. But I think they're all within their rights.
Click to expand...

I wasn't trying to be a bitch with the "people like you" it was harsh words in the heat of typing.  And yes, the willful ignorance of the issue and the lack of compassion or willingness to understand what is going on is infuriating in a way.   "Have a penis, men's room! Cause if you don't I might kill you!"  Yeah, that's a bigot, sorry.


----------



## Renae

skye said:


> Just empty your interiors before you go to the Department Store.
> 
> what's so hard about that my friends??


Yeah cause one never has an "OMG I gotta go" moment.

/smh


----------



## Renae

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so does society want the MAN in the below picture entering female bathrooms? No
Click to expand...

Stereotyping, ignorance, hate.

Gee, what other label have your words landed on you?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Carla_Danger said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets tend to be inside stalls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another moonbat who thinks all public toilets have private stalls.
> Ignorance and perversion is what drives the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's rooms do.  Even most single toilet ones.  If someone is being inapropriate in a restroom in order to sexually harass someone, that is already illegal, regardless of what sex the person is (at least in civilized northern states).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is cut and dry - a person with an "X" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a women's restroom or locker room and a person with a "Y" and "Y" chromosome has *no* business being in a men's restroom or lock room.
> 
> It really is that simple. Furthermore, these unhinged liberals can't even articulate why it's necessary for men to use women's facilities or women to use men's facilities. If you want to cross-dress, then cross-dress. But you don't need to use the wrong facility. You have plenty of opportunities in your own home to engage in sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how are they gonna enforce these laws?  They gonna have an attendant checking people's papers?  Everyone involved with writing these laws has a mental deficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "crotch sniffin" Rottweiner should apply for a job as Bathroom Attendant.
Click to expand...


I think you can now get a degree in crotch sniffing, all paid for by rich Uncle Sam.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kinda feel bad for you, although that's not what you need. Here is where I disagree with you.
> Transgenders doesn't bother me, really. Or others from the alphabet string. What does bother me is looking for acceptance thru the force, instead thru the understanding. And every "win" you get thru legal system or political trickery, you celebrate like "in your face". Then you're pissed when laws like one in NC is passed and calling everyone who supports it a bigot, or mental midget.
> 
> The irony here is... gender dysphoria is actually classified as a mental illness by the AMA and DSM5. Sadly, the treatment recommended, is surgery and hormones, and therapy to help the patient adapt. If that is a therapy, it's obvious that is not working... just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders – IV Text Revision (DSM-IV-TR) says that this desire to belong to the opposite sex “extends beyond a desire for a perceived cultural advantage.” *Gender dysphoria however is not a mental illness*.
> Symptoms of Gender Dysphoria
> 
> Irony is your assuming I am in support of the in your face LGBT Legal advances and methods.  Double so that you speak confidently but without understanding.
Click to expand...


Well, if it looks like I am assuming something, there is probably some reason for it. Maybe you wrote something... never mind.  

You're right, I don't understand most of it, maybe any of it, so help me out. 

And I'm glad you recognized that not all people here a "mental midgets". I saw you're not leftie, so try not to act like them, because not everything that lefties are calling bigotry is bigotry.


----------



## Renae

Ame®icano said:


> Well, if it looks like I am assuming something, there is probably some reason for it. Maybe you wrote something... never mind.
> 
> You're right, I don't understand most of it, maybe any of it, so help me out.
> 
> And I'm glad you recognized that not all people here a "mental midgets". I saw you're not leftie, so try not to act like them, because not everything that lefties are calling bigotry is bigotry.


I do try to back off when people are showing at least the attempt to listen, or have done even the smallest amount of research.  

This whole irrational fear of "Men in the women's restroom!" crap... Fear drives people to make bad decisions.  I'm not a man, I'm a Transwoman (or just a woman if you prefer).  That's how I dress, that's what my body as much as I can at my age, is shaping into, it's how I walk, talk and carry about my day.

I'm no threat.  Telling me I have to use the men's room because "Penis"... is ignorance.  Continued ignorance when someone tries to discuss it because willful ignorance, threatening me becomes hate and THAT, is bigotry.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Why do you say I'm trying to FOOL anyone?  That's quit offensive, in fact it's utterly offensive.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is quell the inner pain, the inner suffering by making the inner and outer me, coincide.  Being a big burly hairy man... is PAINFUL.
> 
> The amount of serenity I have achieved as I go down this path... is amazing.



Again, I asked you to help me understand. At least I am open to it.

I wasn't intending to sound offensive, you probably missed the point I was trying to make above. Never mind, forget it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> I wasn't trying to be a bitch with the "people like you" it was harsh words in the heat of typing.  And yes, the willful ignorance of the issue and the lack of compassion or willingness to understand what is going on is infuriating in a way.   "Have a penis, men's room! Cause if you don't I might kill you!"  Yeah, that's a bigot, sorry.



I do not agree with you here. That's from your viewing angle.

For you it's bigotry if someone says "have a penis, go to men's room". How is that different from someone who's saying "I have a penis but I feel I am woman, so you have to let me in women's room"?  Words are different, but the tone is the same. Sorry.


----------



## Tilly

*Man Strips In Women’s Restroom, Says New Transgender Rules Make It Totally Legal*

Just a few weeks after Washington implemented new regulations allowing people to choose their restroom based on their selected “gender identity,” the state has encountered its first case of a man using the law to justify his use of a women’s restroom.

According to Seattle television station KREM, Seattle Parks and Recreation is trying to figure out what to do after a man walked into the women’s locker room at a public pool Feb. 8 and began undressing.

Several women were appalled and summoned staff, who told the man he had to leave. But the man said the law was on his side.

“The law has changed and I have a right to be here,” the man said, according to eyewitnesses.


The man apparently gave no indication, physical, verbal, or otherwise that he identifies or lives as a woman. Eventually he left, only to return later when young girls were changing their clothes for swim practice.

The police were never called and the unknown man was never arrested.

At the end of 2015, Washington’s Human Rights Commission implemented a new regulation that guarantees the right of people to choose bathrooms, locker rooms, and similar accommodations based on their gender identity rather than their physical sex. At the time, opponents expressed concerns the law would enable voyeurism and make many people deeply uncomfortable, but supporters have dismissed those concerns as unwarranted.


“No peeping. Just peeing,” read signs during a demonstration in favor of the rule in Olympia, Wash., Monday.


The incident highlights ongoing issues with the implementation of the new regulation. Seattle Parks and Recreation spokesman David Takami told KREM that no specific policies exist for how park staff are supposed to verify a person’s gender identity, with employees simply making judgment calls based on verbal or physical cues.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> This whole irrational fear of "Men in the women's restroom!" crap...



There is nothing irrational about it. This is not transgenderphobia.  I respect your right to live your life however makes you happy. I don't have to agree with your lifestyle to respect your lifestyle choice. I am incensed and offended that you consider my viewpoint some form of bigotry and hate for transgender people. 

What you don't seem to be getting through that thick transgender head of yours is, this isn't about YOU.  I know that society seems to be against you and your lifestyle, and perhaps that's why your own bigoted viewpoints are the way they are, but honestly... this has NOTHING to do with your lifestyle. 

This is about protecting small children from sexual predators. If males with penises are allowed to legally go into women's restrooms, sexual predators (read: NOT TRANSGENDERS) will EXPLOIT that to their advantage in order to victimize innocent children. Surely you have enough common sense to understand that point. 

I really think that you  (and others) DO understand that point and you simply don't care.  You care about YOU and no one else. If children are victimized by molesters more, you don't care... as long as you are made to feel that society has rewarded you and recognized your lifestyle choice. This is ALL ABOUT YOU getting even with society for holding your lifestyle against you. 

For others, this is simply another thing they can politicize and use as a wedge issue in order to call people on the right a bunch of names. The Liberal Left in this country has gone absolutely ape-shit insane... whatever the right is opposed to, they have to favor it... demand it... insist on it! Doesn't matter how crazy it is... the right is against it--they're for it...it's automatic! 

Now let me tell you how this is gonna go down... You insist on making this law of the land, where every public restroom must allow transgender males in the women's restrooms... I will make it my personal mission to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on and I'll encourage every straight male heterosexual in America to do the same. Then, I will fucking DARE you to challenge my claim to "transgender equality" under the law. There is certainly a way to combat absurdity with absurdity.... so back your transgender ears and get ready for a fight.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pop23 said:


> Many, maybe most, male transsexuals are still attracted to females. In fact they intend to be lesbians AFTER they have the surgery.



  Think it doesn't get crazier than that?

  Look up the term “cotton ceiling”.  Apparently, an increasingly common complaint from “trans-lesbians”.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Moxie2 said:


> No, it needs to be Federal Law.  Men's room and a women's room.  You go to the bathroom which corresponds the the gender you were at birth.  Not which one you think you are today.



  Those of us who still maintain some vestige of sanity, can we please stop misusing the word “gender”?

  The correct word is “sex”.  One's sex is either male or female.  Gender refers to social conventions distinguished by sex; sex is the actual biological parameter; hijacked by those in the LGBpbi*WTF* pervert-rights movement to try to promote the lie that one can have a“gender” that is different that one's sex.  Every time we use the word “gender” when we should be using the word “sex”, we're helping to uphold that lie.  Let us stop doing so.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> Check out these good lookin chicks in Austin...I think NTP is the one in red...
> 
> 
> Texas bill threatens bathroom rights of transgendered people



Nah...the arms are not flabby enough and the nose is too small


----------



## Renae

Ame®icano said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to be a bitch with the "people like you" it was harsh words in the heat of typing.  And yes, the willful ignorance of the issue and the lack of compassion or willingness to understand what is going on is infuriating in a way.   "Have a penis, men's room! Cause if you don't I might kill you!"  Yeah, that's a bigot, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with you here. That's from your viewing angle.
> 
> For you it's bigotry if someone says "have a penis, go to men's room". How is that different from someone who's saying "I have a penis but I feel I am woman, so you have to let me in women's room"?  Words are different, but the tone is the same. Sorry.
Click to expand...

It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.  
See, it really is, mentality wise, no different then the racist of a hundred years ago.  Closing their minds, and lashing out, refusing to find middle ground.  

If it's sheer ignorance, I agree with.  If it's willful ignorance with a side of hate, it's bigotry.


----------



## Renae

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moxie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it needs to be Federal Law.  Men's room and a women's room.  You go to the bathroom which corresponds the the gender you were at birth.  Not which one you think you are today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us who still maintain some vestige of sanity, can we please stop misusing the word “gender”?
> 
> The correct word is “sex”.  One's sex is either male or female.  Gender refers to social conventions distinguished by sex; sex is the actual biological parameter; hijacked by those in the LGBpbi*WTF* pervert-rights movement to try to promote the lie that one can have a“gender” that is different that one's sex.  Every time we use the word “gender” when we should be using the word “sex”, we're helping to uphold that lie.  Let us stop doing so.
Click to expand...

You are WRONG Bob.  Sex and Gender are not, despite your feet stamping, the same thing.   That you refuse, despite being informed otherwise....
Well that's willful ignorance.


----------



## miketx

You can lead a libtard to the truth, but they will never swallow it.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole irrational fear of "Men in the women's restroom!" crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing irrational about it. This is not transgenderphobia.  I respect your right to live your life however makes you happy. I don't have to agree with your lifestyle to respect your lifestyle choice. I am incensed and offended that you consider my viewpoint some form of bigotry and hate for transgender people.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that whole you'll be violent if you catch me in the women's restroom really made it clear you're a hate filled bigot.  In fact would go far as to say you are a threat to society in general and should be kept on leash in public lest you harm some innocent person in your bigot filled rage.


Boss said:


> What you don't seem to be getting through that thick transgender head of yours is, this isn't about YOU.  I know that society seems to be against you and your lifestyle, and perhaps that's why your own bigoted viewpoints are the way they are, but honestly... this has NOTHING to do with your lifestyle.


No it has to do with you threatening violence against me and others like me, becuase you are ignorant, willfully ignorant and hateful.



Boss said:


> This is about protecting small children from sexual predators. If males with penises are allowed to legally go into women's restrooms, sexual predators (read: NOT TRANSGENDERS) will EXPLOIT that to their advantage in order to victimize innocent children. Surely you have enough common sense to understand that point.


Oh, wait wait... NOW you want to demonstrate a modicum of difference?   Oh, but you want to


I really think that you  (and others) DO understand that point and you simply don't care.  You care about YOU and no one else. If children are victimized by molesters more, you don't care... as long as you are made to feel that society has rewarded you and recognized your lifestyle choice. This is ALL ABOUT YOU getting even with society for holding your lifestyle against you.

For others, this is simply another thing they can politicize and use as a wedge issue in order to call people on the right a bunch of names. The Liberal Left in this country has gone absolutely ape-shit insane... whatever the right is opposed to, they have to favor it... demand it... insist on it! Doesn't matter how crazy it is... the right is against it--they're for it...it's automatic!

Now let me tell you how this is gonna go down... You insist on making this law of the land, where every public restroom must allow transgender males in the women's restrooms... I will make it my personal mission to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on and I'll encourage every straight male heterosexual in America to do the same. Then, I will fucking DARE you to challenge my claim to "transgender equality" under the law. There is certainly a way to combat absurdity with absurdity.... so back your transgender ears and get ready for a fight.[/QUOTE]


Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole irrational fear of "Men in the women's restroom!" crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing irrational about it. This is not transgenderphobia.  I respect your right to live your life however makes you happy. I don't have to agree with your lifestyle to respect your lifestyle choice. I am incensed and offended that you consider my viewpoint some form of bigotry and hate for transgender people.
> 
> What you don't seem to be getting through that thick transgender head of yours is, this isn't about YOU.  I know that society seems to be against you and your lifestyle, and perhaps that's why your own bigoted viewpoints are the way they are, but honestly... this has NOTHING to do with your lifestyle.
> 
> This is about protecting small children from sexual predators. If males with penises are allowed to legally go into women's restrooms, sexual predators (read: NOT TRANSGENDERS) will EXPLOIT that to their advantage in order to victimize innocent children. Surely you have enough common sense to understand that point.
> 
> I really think that you  (and others) DO understand that point and you simply don't care.  You care about YOU and no one else. If children are victimized by molesters more, you don't care... as long as you are made to feel that society has rewarded you and recognized your lifestyle choice. This is ALL ABOUT YOU getting even with society for holding your lifestyle against you.
> 
> For others, this is simply another thing they can politicize and use as a wedge issue in order to call people on the right a bunch of names. The Liberal Left in this country has gone absolutely ape-shit insane... whatever the right is opposed to, they have to favor it... demand it... insist on it! Doesn't matter how crazy it is... the right is against it--they're for it...it's automatic!
> 
> Now let me tell you how this is gonna go down... You insist on making this law of the land, where every public restroom must allow transgender males in the women's restrooms... I will make it my personal mission to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on and I'll encourage every straight male heterosexual in America to do the same. Then, I will fucking DARE you to challenge my claim to "transgender equality" under the law. There is certainly a way to combat absurdity with absurdity.... so back your transgender ears and get ready for a fight.
Click to expand...

I'm not the liberal left.   Have a nice day trying to label me as that.  Most lefties hate my guts, I'm a Ted Cruz voting, AGW Hating, small government promoting, Gun Loving, gal who Grills, cooks, waves the American Flag and proudly serves apple pie with "God Bless America" playing in the background.  I happen to be Transgender, and I happen to believe these Pro/Anti Trans in the bathroom fights are RETARDED.  FROM BOTH SIDES. 

The LGBT Activist push too damn hard, the ignorant Right Pushes BACK too hard.   Neither side will sit down in good faith with the other.  It's TEARING THIS COUNTRY APART.  One issue at a time.


Now:

You claim this is about protecting children...  so you want to lump us in with potential child sex predators.
I asked you once if you felt the same way about Catholic Priests following young boys into the bathroom.  You didn't care about that.

So for you, a known group of people to abuse young boys, Catholic Priests are no threat.  But a Transwoman like myself, might actually be a sex offender so we must be denied.

You want to get all self righteous, but your logic is flawed. You want to sound like you're standing for children, but your narrow views betray your real soul

A Transwoman is not a threat to anyone.  Saying "We cannot tell the difference between you and a threat".   
Uhm, SERIOUSLY?

"Sorry Johnny, you're black we can't tell if you're a gangbanger or a good kid."

Tell me the mentality isn't the same?  Go on, explain how your stereotyping isn't on the basic level the same as a racist bigots.

One person might be, so we must deny all.

You rant about Liberal Thinking, yet you sound very much, logically like a gun banner.

"We cannot let people carry concealed all over, why it'll lead to shoot outs EVERYWHERE!!!!" /\ "We cannot let allow Trans into the opposite sex bathrooms, why it might be a MAN sneaking in to molest a child!!!"

SAME FREAKING MINDLESS LOGIC OF FEAR AND STUPIDITY

So go on, keep on thinking you're some kinda bad ass on a righteous crusade.  History is filled with people like you, on the wrong side, hurting innocent people with your hate.


----------



## Alex.

Ame®icano said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I'm in a dress, been on Hormones and have a 50DD bra on that I NEED... I should saunter on into the mens room?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kinda feel bad for you, although that's not what you need. Here is where I disagree with you.
> Transgenders doesn't bother me, really. Or others from the alphabet string. What does bother me is looking for acceptance thru the force, instead thru the understanding. And every "win" you get thru legal system or political trickery, you celebrate like "in your face". Then you're pissed when laws like one in NC is passed and calling everyone who supports it a bigot, or mental midget.
> 
> The irony here is... gender dysphoria is actually classified as a mental illness by the AMA and DSM5. Sadly, the treatment recommended, is surgery and hormones, and therapy to help the patient adapt. If that is a therapy, it's obvious that is not working... just saying.
Click to expand...

acceptance through force really is the issue for me. I do not care how many designations are placed upon a bowl. it is the gymnastics I must perform in order to get there. tbh no sign has ever kept me from going to the bathroom when I needed to go.


----------



## Wilbur Right

Boss said:


> .. I will make it my personal mission to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on and I'll encourage every straight male heterosexual in America to do the same.






You cross dressing fool you.

No straight men are going to follow you into the restroom.

But let me ask you this; how will you know a transsexual person has entered the women's restroom? 

Do you check out all the crotches that pass you by for determination of size? Then follow them into the women's restroom to do a panty check?
You crossdresser you.


----------



## Silhouette

Wilbur Right said:


> But let me ask you this; how will you know a transsexual person has entered the women's restroom?
> 
> Do you check out all the crotches that pass you by for determination of size? Then follow them into the women's restroom to do a panty check?
> You crossdresser you.



People break the law every day and don't always get caught.  Your point is _"if you can break the law it should become legal to do thereafter"_?

You could've just as easily said _"How will you know someone has been shoplifting if they have a item shoved in the crotch of their pants?  Are you going to check every crotch!  (Therefore, shoplifting should be legal)."_

The lengths the LGBT cult will twist reality, even legal reality, to get what they're after is growing at an exponential rate.  At some point, something's gonna snap on the other side.  Actually, I think it already has..


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to be a bitch with the "people like you" it was harsh words in the heat of typing.  And yes, the willful ignorance of the issue and the lack of compassion or willingness to understand what is going on is infuriating in a way.   "Have a penis, men's room! Cause if you don't I might kill you!"  Yeah, that's a bigot, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with you here. That's from your viewing angle.
> 
> For you it's bigotry if someone says "have a penis, go to men's room". How is that different from someone who's saying "I have a penis but I feel I am woman, so you have to let me in women's room"?  Words are different, but the tone is the same. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> See, it really is, mentality wise, no different then the racist of a hundred years ago.  Closing their minds, and lashing out, refusing to find middle ground.
> 
> If it's sheer ignorance, I agree with.  If it's willful ignorance with a side of hate, it's bigotry.
Click to expand...


It works both ways Bubba. You still have a dick, you are sexually attracted to females, and if I might add one mor thing.........

You are willing to FRIGGEN CUT OFF YOUR PENIS TO LIVE OUT YOUR LESBIAN FANTASY!

If that's not a warning flag, I don't know what else would be!


----------



## Pop23

Wilbur Right said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. I will make it my personal mission to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on and I'll encourage every straight male heterosexual in America to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cross dressing fool you.
> 
> No straight men are going to follow you into the restroom.
> 
> But let me ask you this; how will you know a transsexual person has entered the women's restroom?
> 
> Do you check out all the crotches that pass you by for determination of size? Then follow them into the women's restroom to do a panty check?
> You crossdresser you.
Click to expand...


Guess Wiber nailed it

All transsexuals will break the law

There, now everything's perfect


----------



## hangover

eagle1462010 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
Click to expand...

Don't deny it....you want to be a genital checker. Now the fascists not only want to see your papers if you are brown, they demand to see your penis and vagina before going to the toilet.
That makes you the degenerate.


----------



## miketx

It's truly a sickness.


----------



## hangover

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to be a bitch with the "people like you" it was harsh words in the heat of typing.  And yes, the willful ignorance of the issue and the lack of compassion or willingness to understand what is going on is infuriating in a way.   "Have a penis, men's room! Cause if you don't I might kill you!"  Yeah, that's a bigot, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with you here. That's from your viewing angle.
> 
> For you it's bigotry if someone says "have a penis, go to men's room". How is that different from someone who's saying "I have a penis but I feel I am woman, so you have to let me in women's room"?  Words are different, but the tone is the same. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> See, it really is, mentality wise, no different then the racist of a hundred years ago.  Closing their minds, and lashing out, refusing to find middle ground.
> 
> If it's sheer ignorance, I agree with.  If it's willful ignorance with a side of hate, it's bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works both ways Bubba. You still have a dick, you are sexually attracted to females, and if I might add one mor thing.........
> 
> You are willing to FRIGGEN CUT OFF YOUR PENIS TO LIVE OUT YOUR LESBIAN FANTASY!
> 
> If that's not a warning flag, I don't know what else would be!
Click to expand...

Your obsessive interest other peoples genitals and sexual preference, makes you sexual deviant. You need a shrink.


----------



## Pop23

hangover said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to be a bitch with the "people like you" it was harsh words in the heat of typing.  And yes, the willful ignorance of the issue and the lack of compassion or willingness to understand what is going on is infuriating in a way.   "Have a penis, men's room! Cause if you don't I might kill you!"  Yeah, that's a bigot, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with you here. That's from your viewing angle.
> 
> For you it's bigotry if someone says "have a penis, go to men's room". How is that different from someone who's saying "I have a penis but I feel I am woman, so you have to let me in women's room"?  Words are different, but the tone is the same. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> See, it really is, mentality wise, no different then the racist of a hundred years ago.  Closing their minds, and lashing out, refusing to find middle ground.
> 
> If it's sheer ignorance, I agree with.  If it's willful ignorance with a side of hate, it's bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works both ways Bubba. You still have a dick, you are sexually attracted to females, and if I might add one mor thing.........
> 
> You are willing to FRIGGEN CUT OFF YOUR PENIS TO LIVE OUT YOUR LESBIAN FANTASY!
> 
> If that's not a warning flag, I don't know what else would be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obsessive interest other peoples genitals and sexual preference, makes you sexual deviant. You need a shrink.
Click to expand...


Projection noted


----------



## miketx

Well we got a bathroom bob, now it looks like a bathroom betty as well. The defense of perversion never ends.

Man attacks 6 year old girl in womens bathroom

Police: Man attacks 6-year-old girl in women’s bathroom

Man accused of filming women in restroom

Man accused of filming women in Smyrna park’s bathroom

Woman raped in bathroom

Trans Woman Raped Inside Bathroom At Historic Gay Bar - CrimeFeed

Rape survivor speaks out on transgender bathrooms

A Rape Survivor Speaks Out About Transgender Bathrooms

Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be trans gender

Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter

Man arrested in bathroom *STALL* attack

Man arrested in bathroom stall assault at Circle Centre Mall

Just a few that I easily found. But I know. The sick twisted freaks on here will be in denial.


----------



## hangover

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so does society want the MAN in the below picture entering female bathrooms? No
Click to expand...

Here's some more cross dresser comics you can love to hate...


----------



## Pop23

hangover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so does society want the MAN in the below picture entering female bathrooms? No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's some more cross dresser comics you can love to hate...
Click to expand...


Comedy is funny after all. Hangover live his life as a farce

So there's that


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae said:


> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.



  You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> Those of us who still maintain some vestige of sanity, can we please stop misusing the word “gender”?
> 
> The correct word is “sex”.  One's sex is either male or female.  Gender refers to social conventions distinguished by sex; sex is the actual biological parameter; hijacked by those in the LGBpbi*WTF* pervert-rights movement to try to promote the lie that one can have a “gender” that is different that one's sex.  Every time we use the word “gender” when we should be using the word “sex”, we're helping to uphold that lie.  Let us stop doing so.





Renae said:


> You are WRONG Bob.  Sex and Gender are not, despite your feet stamping, the same thing.   That you refuse, despite being informed otherwise....
> Well that's willful ignorance.



  Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae said:


> Yeah, that whole you'll be violent if you catch me in the women's restroom really made it clear you're a hate filled bigot.  In fact would go far as to say you are a threat to society in general and should be kept on leash in public lest you harm some innocent person in your bigot filled rage.



  A male pervert in a women's restroom is not an innocent person.  He's a very real threat to the safety and well being of girls and women, and every real man has a duty to defend girls and women against this threat, even to the point of using violence, if necessary.

  If you don't want to get the crap beat out of you, then stay the hell out of women's restrooms, you sick freak.  If you choose to go there, then you fully deserve what will be done to you by the father or husband or brother or son or other male relative or acquaintance of any of the women you threaten.  Just stay the hell out.


----------



## boilermaker55

And yours is Ironic to the Nth degree.



Pop23 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could think once. Take your own advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, better yet, pee in the room that matches the door sign
> 
> Things are so easy if you just think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic posts are, well.......... Ironic
Click to expand...


----------



## Renae

Bob Blaylock said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that whole you'll be violent if you catch me in the women's restroom really made it clear you're a hate filled bigot.  In fact would go far as to say you are a threat to society in general and should be kept on leash in public lest you harm some innocent person in your bigot filled rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A male pervert in a women's restroom is not an innocent person.  He's a very real threat to the safety and well being of girls and women, and every real man has a duty to defend girls and women against this threat, even to the point of using violence, if necessary.
> 
> If you don't want to get the crap beat out of you, then stay the hell out of women's restrooms, you sick freak.  If you choose to go there, then you fully deserve what will be done to you by the father or husband or brother or son or other male relative or acquaintance of any of the women you threaten.  Just stay the hell out.
Click to expand...

And you think I'll just let you?  I carry Bobby boy, a nice .40 beretta.  And no I won't hesitate to put you in the ground.

I'm there to use the restroom, nothing more, nothing less.   You are, as always, an ignorant hate filled bigot.


----------



## boilermaker55

It seems the reality of the struggles of others escapes you completely.




Redfish said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you worried about it at a school?
> Do you see maybe that someone at the age of 8 that seems confused is struggling. Then someone right wing holier than thou adds to the confusion and shows no compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% if not more of unisex bathrooms have a lock on them. Accompany your daughter/son to the bathroom and tell them to lock the door and stand outside.
> You moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> great idea, but its not always possible.   Do you want your 8 year old daughter sharing a school locker room with a boy who thinks he is a girl?
> 
> All the NC law says is that you use restrooms and locker rooms based on your physical sex, not your mental sex.
> 
> I do not understand why this is such a big deal to you lefties.   Who is hurt by it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Treat boys like boys and girls like girls,   it has worked just fine for thousands of years.
> 
> This is even dumber than man made global warming.
> 
> Do any liberals have living brain cells?
Click to expand...


----------



## Renae

Bob Blaylock said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
Click to expand...




Bob Blaylock said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
Click to expand...




Bob Blaylock said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
Click to expand...

 I'm not creepy, I'm just another gal who needs to use the toilet.  I carry to protect myself from the ignorant savages like yourself.


----------



## Renae

miketx said:


> Well we got a bathroom bob, now it looks like a bathroom betty as well. The defense of perversion never ends.
> 
> Man attacks 6 year old girl in womens bathroom
> 
> Police: Man attacks 6-year-old girl in women’s bathroom
> 
> Man accused of filming women in restroom
> 
> Man accused of filming women in Smyrna park’s bathroom
> 
> Woman raped in bathroom
> 
> Trans Woman Raped Inside Bathroom At Historic Gay Bar - CrimeFeed
> 
> Rape survivor speaks out on transgender bathrooms
> 
> A Rape Survivor Speaks Out About Transgender Bathrooms
> 
> Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be trans gender
> 
> Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter
> 
> Man arrested in bathroom *STALL* attack
> 
> Man arrested in bathroom stall assault at Circle Centre Mall
> 
> Just a few that I easily found. But I know. The sick twisted freaks on here will be in denial.


That you case all trans as threats based on a few bad actors?

Yet you don't demand catholic priest stay out of the mens room.  And they have harmed far more children then a transwoman in a bathroom.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> It works both ways Bubba. You still have a dick, you are sexually attracted to females, and if I might add one mor thing.........
> 
> You are willing to FRIGGEN CUT OFF YOUR PENIS TO LIVE OUT YOUR LESBIAN FANTASY!
> 
> If that's not a warning flag, I don't know what else would be!


For the ignorant and unlearned, yes I guess a stupid person might agree with you.


----------



## Pop23

boilermaker55 said:


> And yours is Ironic to the Nth degree.
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could think once. Take your own advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then if you take your child to theater, go with them.
> Holy damn!
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> That only applies to "one holers".   Not many of them in public buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, better yet, pee in the room that matches the door sign
> 
> Things are so easy if you just think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic posts are, well.......... Ironic
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Irony jam packed with a dose of drama

Good on ya


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works both ways Bubba. You still have a dick, you are sexually attracted to females, and if I might add one mor thing.........
> 
> You are willing to FRIGGEN CUT OFF YOUR PENIS TO LIVE OUT YOUR LESBIAN FANTASY!
> 
> If that's not a warning flag, I don't know what else would be!
> 
> 
> 
> For the ignorant and unlearned, yes I guess a stupid person might agree with you.
Click to expand...


Looks like you lose again.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not creepy, I'm just another gal who needs to use the toilet.  I carry to protect myself from the ignorant savages like yourself.
Click to expand...


You carry a dick as well

Gals don't have dicks


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not creepy, I'm just another gal who needs to use the toilet.  I carry to protect myself from the ignorant savages like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks
Click to expand...


he he he


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works both ways Bubba. You still have a dick, you are sexually attracted to females, and if I might add one mor thing.........
> 
> You are willing to FRIGGEN CUT OFF YOUR PENIS TO LIVE OUT YOUR LESBIAN FANTASY!
> 
> If that's not a warning flag, I don't know what else would be!
> 
> 
> 
> For the ignorant and unlearned, yes I guess a stupid person might agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you lose again.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one with unfounded hate in their hearts, I haven't lost a thing.


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks



Gender is not Sex, my Gender is Female.  Get over it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pop23 said:


> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks



He is trying to get it removed.  That will make everything OK, right?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Redfish said:


> Treat boys like boys and girls like girls,   it has worked just fine for thousands of years.
> 
> This is even dumber than man made global warming.
> 
> Do any liberals have living brain cells?



  I don't know that this ever occurred to me before, but this is the same side of the political spectrum that is favorable to the abuse of harmful drugs.  I wonder if it's more than just a coincidence that the ideology that aligns with drug abusers is the same ideology that comes up with positions that can only make sense to someone who has serious brain damage, possibly caused by drug abuse.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Bob Blaylock said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is trying to get it removed.  That will make everything OK, right?
Click to expand...


It doesn't change a thing.  You are what you are.  He can chop it off, get breast implants and prance around town in a sundress; he's still a dude, that cannot be changed by mutilating his body.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that whole you'll be violent if you catch me in the women's restroom really made it clear you're a hate filled bigot.  In fact would go far as to say you are a threat to society in general and should be kept on leash in public lest you harm some innocent person in your bigot filled rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A male pervert in a women's restroom is not an innocent person.  He's a very real threat to the safety and well being of girls and women, and every real man has a duty to defend girls and women against this threat, even to the point of using violence, if necessary.
> 
> If you don't want to get the crap beat out of you, then stay the hell out of women's restrooms, you sick freak.  If you choose to go there, then you fully deserve what will be done to you by the father or husband or brother or son or other male relative or acquaintance of any of the women you threaten.  Just stay the hell out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think I'll just let you?  I carry Bobby boy, a nice .40 beretta.  And no I won't hesitate to put you in the ground.
> 
> I'm there to use the restroom, nothing more, nothing less.   You are, as always, an ignorant hate filled bigot.
Click to expand...

It's interesting that you've said if a third restroom were provided, you would refuse to use it and would still insist on using the ladies, even to the point of utilising violence and guns.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, like the creepy male pervert who has publicly announced that he is armed, and implied that he is prepared to use his weapon to defend his “right” to share a restroom with little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not creepy, I'm just another gal who needs to use the toilet.  I carry to protect myself from the ignorant savages like yourself.
Click to expand...

You could protect yourself by using the third restroom, but you've said you would not use it, so clearly it's not just about not using the men's room.


----------



## Boss

Wilbur Right said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. I will make it my personal mission to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on and I'll encourage every straight male heterosexual in America to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cross dressing fool you.
> 
> No straight men are going to follow you into the restroom.
> 
> But let me ask you this; how will you know a transsexual person has entered the women's restroom?
> 
> Do you check out all the crotches that pass you by for determination of size? Then follow them into the women's restroom to do a panty check?
> You crossdresser you.
Click to expand...


Is there going to be a law that says I have to be cross-dressed to "identify as a woman?" 

Did I say I was going to check crotches or only do this if I thought a tranny was in the restroom? No... I said I will make it my mission in life to use women's restrooms exclusively to do my business and I will fucking DARE you to challenge me!  And YES... I think I can get a whole lot of straight normal heterosexual males to join me in this idea. Whataya say guys? Feeling "pretty" today?  

I sure as hell am..  in fact... I am starting to really LIKE my idea!  The more I think about it the more excited I get about the prospects of perusing around in women's restrooms! It's like a fucking dream come true to be honest... kind of gives me the horn a little... I might have to have a wank while I am sitting in the privacy of my stall in the ladies room! You wouldn't have a problem with that, would you? You wouldn't think of trying to invade my privacy in such a case, would you? 

Wanna call the cops? Fine... I will play my "transgender equality" card and then sue your fucking ass off for violating my civil rights! You can't tell me that I can't "identify as a woman" if I feel like it. I don't have to meet any criteria or fit your narrow-minded stereotype... all I have to do is claim that I have a RIGHT to use the women's restroom and there won't be a goddamn thing you or anyone else can do about that. 

You don't think I'm serious? Watch me!


----------



## Tilly

Boss said:


> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. I will make it my personal mission to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on and I'll encourage every straight male heterosexual in America to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cross dressing fool you.
> 
> No straight men are going to follow you into the restroom.
> 
> But let me ask you this; how will you know a transsexual person has entered the women's restroom?
> 
> Do you check out all the crotches that pass you by for determination of size? Then follow them into the women's restroom to do a panty check?
> You crossdresser you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there going to be a law that says I have to be cross-dressed to "identify as a woman?"
> 
> Did I say I was going to check crotches or only do this if I thought a tranny was in the restroom? No... I said I will make it my mission in life to use women's restrooms exclusively to do my business and I will fucking DARE you to challenge me!  And YES... I think I can get a whole lot of straight normal heterosexual males to join me in this idea. Whataya say guys? Feeling "pretty" today?
> 
> I sure as hell am..  in fact... I am starting to really LIKE my idea!  The more I think about it the more excited I get about the prospects of perusing around in women's restrooms! It's like a fucking dream come true to be honest... kind of gives me the horn a little... I might have to have a wank while I am sitting in the privacy of my stall in the ladies room! You wouldn't have a problem with that, would you? You wouldn't think of trying to invade my privacy in such a case, would you?
> 
> Wanna call the cops? Fine... I will play my "transgender equality" card and then sue your fucking ass off for violating my civil rights! You can't tell me that I can't "identify as a woman" if I feel like it. I don't have to meet any criteria or fit your narrow-minded stereotype... all I have to do is claim that I have a RIGHT to use the women's restroom and there won't be a goddamn thing you or anyone else can do about that.
> 
> You don't think I'm serious? Watch me!
Click to expand...

Also, there will of course be the defence of the alleged 'gender fluid'. 
So, why is a man, dressed as a man, possessed of a penis, in the ladies room?
 'Well,when I left home this morning I 'felt' like a man, but half an hour ago I decided I 'feel' like a woman'. Pfffff.


----------



## miketx

> That you case all trans as threats based on a few bad actors?
> 
> Yet you don't demand catholic priest stay out of the mens room.  And they have harmed far more children then a transwoman in a bathroom.



So how many women and underage girls are you ok with being sexually assaulted in the bathroom by predator males?


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender is not Sex, my Gender is Female.  Get over it.
Click to expand...


Then ditch the dick. Until then, stay out of women's restrooms


----------



## Pop23

Bob Blaylock said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is trying to get it removed.  That will make everything OK, right?
Click to expand...


I know, sick, right?


----------



## Pop23

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is trying to get it removed.  That will make everything OK, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't change a thing.  You are what you are.  He can chop it off, get breast implants and prance around town in a sundress; he's still a dude, that cannot be changed by mutilating his body.
Click to expand...


It's so distrspectful of women. 

How can progressives keep up this war on women and get away with it


----------



## Renae

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender is not Sex, my Gender is Female.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then ditch the dick. Until then, stay out of women's restrooms
Click to expand...

Why?  They nor you will ever know it's THERE.  So why do you care?

I don't' saunter up to the toilet and lift my skirt making a show it.


----------



## Renae

miketx said:


> That you case all trans as threats based on a few bad actors?
> 
> Yet you don't demand catholic priest stay out of the mens room.  And they have harmed far more children then a transwoman in a bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many women and underage girls are you ok with being sexually assaulted in the bathroom by predator males?
Click to expand...

I see the light, you are SO right.
If there are people who are part of a group, that do something bad to children then we need to greatly restrict those people all of them.

So are you for barring teachers, all teachers from being alone with children?   Because after all, teachers are constantly sexually abusing children.  So Teachers cannot be in a a place alone with a child.  Will you support that?

And all Catholic priests with young males.

If you will join me in crusading to KEEP KIDS SAFE from possible threats using your logic, I'll agree with.  

Otherwise you're just admitting to stereotyping and lumping all Trans but you won't do it with other groups of people known to harbor child sex predators.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You carry a dick as well
> 
> Gals don't have dicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender is not Sex, my Gender is Female.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then ditch the dick. Until then, stay out of women's restrooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  They nor you will ever know it's THERE.  So why do you care?
> 
> I don't' saunter up to the toilet and lift my skirt making a show it.
Click to expand...


Asking me to trust someone who would rather castrate themselves then to deal with their own problem is absolute foolishness. 

Credibility, you ain't got it


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> It's interesting that you've said if a third restroom were provided, you would refuse to use it and would still insist on using the ladies, even to the point of utilising violence and guns.



No I said I would defend my person with a gun should the need arise.  Don't' lie about what I said, your position is hypocritical enough as it is without compounding it with lies.


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> You could protect yourself by using the third restroom, but you've said you would not use it, so clearly it's not just about not using the men's room.


And blacks could have just used the separate but equal facilities provided for them, but we as a society moved past that... well most of us, that bigoted mentality you are displaying.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could protect yourself by using the third restroom, but you've said you would not use it, so clearly it's not just about not using the men's room.
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks could have just used the separate but equal facilities provided for them, but we as a society moved past that... well most of us, that bigoted mentality you are displaying.
Click to expand...


You are not being discriminated against any more than a straight male is being discriminated against by not being allowed in the woman's restroom


----------



## miketx

> I see the light, you are SO right.
> If there are people who are part of a group, that do something bad to children then we need to greatly restrict those people all of them.
> 
> So are you for barring teachers, all teachers from being alone with children?   Because after all, teachers are constantly sexually abusing children.  So Teachers cannot be in a a place alone with a child.  Will you support that?
> 
> And all Catholic priests with young males.
> 
> If you will join me in crusading to KEEP KIDS SAFE from possible threats using your logic, I'll agree with.
> 
> Otherwise you're just admitting to stereotyping and lumping all Trans but you won't do it with other groups of people known to harbor child sex predators.




You will NEVER see the light. You are not capable.

Libtard ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth you are objecting to.

2. Reject all explanations as right wing lies.

3. Ignore any facts presented.

4. Ridicule spelling and typos.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", or question their education, intelligence.

6. Employ misdirection

7. Lie

8. Play race card

9. Play gender card

10. Play gay/lesbian card

11. Make up shit. 

12. Deny it constantly


you got 2,3, 6, 11, and 12 so far.


----------



## miketx

> Then ditch the dick. Until then, stay out of women's restrooms



When I was younger even say 10 years ago, never in a million years would I have dreamed that I would see those two sentences. And, that I would agree with them.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you case all trans as threats based on a few bad actors?
> 
> Yet you don't demand catholic priest stay out of the mens room.  And they have harmed far more children then a transwoman in a bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many women and underage girls are you ok with being sexually assaulted in the bathroom by predator males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the light, you are SO right.
> If there are people who are part of a group, that do something bad to children then we need to greatly restrict those people all of them.
> 
> So are you for barring teachers, all teachers from being alone with children?   Because after all, teachers are constantly sexually abusing children.  So Teachers cannot be in a a place alone with a child.  Will you support that?
> 
> And all Catholic priests with young males.
> 
> If you will join me in crusading to KEEP KIDS SAFE from possible threats using your logic, I'll agree with.
> 
> Otherwise you're just admitting to stereotyping and lumping all Trans but you won't do it with other groups of people known to harbor child sex predators.
Click to expand...


Hey, no... seriously... you have won ME over!  I am all for this idea now!  Let's do it! I hope we can make it law of the land from coast to coast... Men are legally allowed in women's restrooms, showers, dressing rooms, etc.! 

All you nattering naysayers... give it a rest! You'll NEVER reach people like Renae with common sense reasoning. I say, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em! 

Guys... come on, you know that you've always secretly dreamed of being able to go in the girl's rooms! And hey, this gets us into their dressing rooms, their showers... the whole works! All we have to do is claim "gender identity" now! This is a fucking GIFT from the heavens! 

So pass your little laws... put me down in the "support" column... let's get the ball rolling, summer is right around the corner and I want to be taking in all the sights!


----------



## Renae

miketx said:


> You will NEVER see the light. You are not capable.
> 
> Libtard ROE


Me?  A LIBERAL?  HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
No.

Name any other area and you're to the left of me. 



miketx said:


> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth you are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Reject all explanations as right wing lies.


Nope, and nope.  Sorry you'll never see me say 
"right wing lies".



miketx said:


> 3. Ignore any facts presented.


Present facts then.  I present medical facts, you present... what?


miketx said:


> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos.


Yeah, when I use my phone, Guilty as charged.


miketx said:


> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", or question their education, intelligence.


Never happened.


miketx said:


> 6. Employ misdirection


Subjective, what you call misdirection might be trying to contrast.


miketx said:


> 7. Lie


I do not lie.


miketx said:


> 8. Play race card


No, I have used Racial history to contrast behaviors, but I don't pull the race card.  Sorry.


miketx said:


> 9. Play gender card


Lol.


miketx said:


> 10. Play gay/lesbian card


LOL


miketx said:


> 11. Make up shit.


Never.


miketx said:


> 12. Deny it constantly


Bullshit yes.


miketx said:


> you got 2,3, 6, 11, and 12 so far.


You're an idiot if you believe this shit.   Seriously

You are ascribing attributes to me because I fight this notion transwomen are a threat, we are not.  Are there bad actors that will use overly permissive bathroom stupidity laws?  Yes and I agree we need to correct those, a little more common sense and less willy nilly.  BOTH sides are being buttheads in this fight.


----------



## miketx

I can see some serious bush can't I?


----------



## miketx

Renae said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will NEVER see the light. You are not capable.
> 
> Libtard ROE
> 
> 
> 
> Me?  A LIBERAL?  HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> No.
> 
> Name any other area and you're to the left of me.
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth you are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Reject all explanations as right wing lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, and nope.  Sorry you'll never see me say
> "right wing lies".
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Present facts then.  I present medical facts, you present... what?
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, when I use my phone, Guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", or question their education, intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never happened.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subjective, what you call misdirection might be trying to contrast.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not lie.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Play race card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have used Racial history to contrast behaviors, but I don't pull the race card.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Play gender card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Make up shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Deny it constantly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit yes.
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got 2,3, 6, 11, and 12 so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot if you believe this shit.   Seriously
> 
> You are ascribing attributes to me because I fight this notion transwomen are a threat, we are not.  Are there bad actors that will use overly permissive bathroom stupidity laws?  Yes and I agree we need to correct those, a little more common sense and less willy nilly.  BOTH sides are being buttheads in this fight.
Click to expand...


Well then, like Dr. Renee Richards, I stand corrected.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Hey, no... seriously... you have won ME over!  I am all for this idea now!  Let's do it! I hope we can make it law of the land from coast to coast... Men are legally allowed in women's restrooms, showers, dressing rooms, etc.!
> 
> All you nattering naysayers... give it a rest! You'll NEVER reach people like Renae with common sense reasoning. I say, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em!
> 
> Guys... come on, you know that you've always secretly dreamed of being able to go in the girl's rooms! And hey, this gets us into their dressing rooms, their showers... the whole works! All we have to do is claim "gender identity" now! This is a fucking GIFT from the heavens!
> 
> So pass your little laws... put me down in the "support" column... let's get the ball rolling, summer is right around the corner and I want to be taking in all the sights!


As I'm against Pre-ops being showers and lockers rooms naked with other women, I cannot join you.

Sorry.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> As I'm against Pre-ops being showers and lockers rooms naked with other women, I cannot join you.
> 
> Sorry.



Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!  

If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms? 

Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!


----------



## miketx

> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!



She's just denying you that because you're black.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae said:


> And blacks could have just used the separate but equal facilities provided for them, but we as a society moved past that... well most of us, that bigoted mentality you are displaying.



  Because being a sick, disgusting, mentally-ill, creepy, self-destructive pervert, who cares nothing for the harm that he causes to women and children, is exactly the same thing as being black, right?


----------



## Centinel

Moxie2 said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact:  It is a problem for these "sick" individuals to be near our children.  Of course you don't want to hear about protecting kids, you believe in sucking out their brains days before they are born.
> 
> Fact:  It's not homophobic to call it what it is, a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, as I said earlier, bathroom owners should be able to determine who uses their bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like they get to decide if they want to make a cake for a gay wedding?
Click to expand...


Exactly. If you own something, you get to make the rules regarding how it's used.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Boss said:


> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?



  Apparently, it's OK for actual women to have to shower with men, but not for men who “feel like women” to have to do so.



Boss said:


> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!



  You're talking to a guy who thinks he's a woman, and who is seeking to have himself castrated.  His mind is obviously so disordered that I'm not sure that sincere hypocrisy is even possible.  What looks like hypocrisy is probably nothing more than the result of a broken mind that cannot even form thoughts in a consistent manner.


----------



## Boss

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're talking to a guy who thinks he's a woman, and who is seeking to have himself castrated. His mind is obviously so disordered that I'm not sure that sincere hypocrisy is even possible. What looks like hypocrisy is probably nothing more than the result of a broken mind that cannot even form thoughts in a consistent manner.



Hey, I am telling you... just being in this thread and listening to Renae has opened my eyes!  It's not very often you'll find someone admitting their mind has been changed by an argument presented at USMB but by golly, Renae has done it!  Just being here, listening to the justifications Renae has presented... it's making me feel more 'feminine' every second! 

I am looking forward to the day where I can go into any women's restroom or dressing rooms and showers, and not have to worry about being judged! In fact, I think maybe we should just get rid of all men's restrooms, dressing rooms and showers... so there's no temptation for bigots, you see? We can just all pile in the women's rooms together and be one big happy family... accepting each other for who we are... in all our naked glory! 

And girls... when you see me in your restroom... pay no attention to the boner... it's merely vestigial from my days as a normal hetero male... I assure you that I now "identify as a woman" and as such... I stand with Renae and demand my rights!  Hey, it's not something I can do anything about... I am "pre-operative" and it might be a really long time until I go through with all that hormone stuff and whatnot. In the meantime, bear with me... I won't touch you inappropriately or anything... I may have to masturbate but I'll try not to bother you gals.


----------



## Renae

Boss said:


> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!


Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.

There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.


----------



## Renae

Bob Blaylock said:


> Because being a sick, disgusting, mentally-ill, creepy, self-destructive pervert, who cares nothing for the harm that he causes to women and children, is exactly the same thing as being black, right?


I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.


----------



## idb

This subject really hits one of the conservative outrage sweet spots...LGBGTXYZ, toilets and genitals (or lack of)...it's all there.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could protect yourself by using the third restroom, but you've said you would not use it, so clearly it's not just about not using the men's room.
> 
> 
> 
> And blacks could have just used the separate but equal facilities provided for them, but we as a society moved past that... well most of us, that bigoted mentality you are displaying.
Click to expand...


You are laughable.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because being a sick, disgusting, mentally-ill, creepy, self-destructive pervert, who cares nothing for the harm that he causes to women and children, is exactly the same thing as being black, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.
Click to expand...


Someone paying to be castrated ain't sane.


----------



## Pop23

idb said:


> This subject really hits one of the conservative outrage sweet spots...LGBGTXYZ, toilets and genitals (or lack of)...it's all there.



Derp alert ^^^^^*


----------



## idb

Pop23 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This subject really hits one of the conservative outrage sweet spots...LGBGTXYZ, toilets and genitals (or lack of)...it's all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp alert ^^^^^*
Click to expand...

Don't be so defensive.


----------



## Pop23

idb said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This subject really hits one of the conservative outrage sweet spots...LGBGTXYZ, toilets and genitals (or lack of)...it's all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp alert ^^^^^*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so defensive.
Click to expand...


Hey, you going to a castration later?

I hear derps dig watching what they've enabled.


----------



## Seawytch

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no... seriously... you have won ME over!  I am all for this idea now!  Let's do it! I hope we can make it law of the land from coast to coast... Men are legally allowed in women's restrooms, showers, dressing rooms, etc.!
> 
> All you nattering naysayers... give it a rest! You'll NEVER reach people like Renae with common sense reasoning. I say, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em!
> 
> Guys... come on, you know that you've always secretly dreamed of being able to go in the girl's rooms! And hey, this gets us into their dressing rooms, their showers... the whole works! All we have to do is claim "gender identity" now! This is a fucking GIFT from the heavens!
> 
> So pass your little laws... put me down in the "support" column... let's get the ball rolling, summer is right around the corner and I want to be taking in all the sights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm against Pre-ops being showers and lockers rooms naked with other women, I cannot join you.
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...


Which happens pretty much never, pre-ops using public changing rooms and showers. (Not even in prison)


----------



## Seawytch

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.
> 
> There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.
Click to expand...

 
I hope he follows through though. Some people deserve to be in prison.


----------



## idb

Pop23 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This subject really hits one of the conservative outrage sweet spots...LGBGTXYZ, toilets and genitals (or lack of)...it's all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp alert ^^^^^*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you going to a castration later?
> 
> I hear derps dig watching what they've enabled.
Click to expand...

Is that a come-back?
It's very clever.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ame®icano said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 50DD bra??? Whaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... actually 1 year on hormones.   My old bra's were not fitting wife so the wife measured me, right now that's the measurements.  It's more due to large chest (ribs) then cup size, it's  not as impressive as it sounds.  HOWEVER I do need a bra, so how can I use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 year on hormones.....................LOL
> 
> Trying to get big tits with a Wanker hanging..............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, bigotry is part of life.  I'm a big girl I can handle the mental midgets like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big Girl taking Hormones with a Wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off.
Click to expand...

Nope............I post how I choose..........You do it your way.


----------



## miketx

Hear about the Russian Tranny? Ilya Popederkockoff.


----------



## eagle1462010

hangover said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons claim they want government out of their business....but they want to check your genitals before you can go to the bathroom. Sick twisted nut job republicans in government.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the liberal Melodrama..
> 
> Your side pushed this damned issue not us..............Yelling and Screaming demanding rights to go in any damned bathroom the degenerates want..........
> 
> You DEMAND we SUBMIT to your views........This thread and issue are in response to you......and your ilk..........
> 
> wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deny it....you want to be a genital checker. Now the fascists not only want to see your papers if you are brown, they demand to see your penis and vagina before going to the toilet.
> That makes you the degenerate.
Click to expand...

Your Stupidity has a point..............didn't think so.......


----------



## eagle1462010

Seems fitting here.......as some are completely confused about it.


----------



## miketx

THIS WILL SURPRISE MANY OF YOU.


----------



## Pop23

idb said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This subject really hits one of the conservative outrage sweet spots...LGBGTXYZ, toilets and genitals (or lack of)...it's all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp alert ^^^^^*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so defensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you going to a castration later?
> 
> I hear derps dig watching what they've enabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a come-back?
> It's very clever.
Click to expand...


Thanks,


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.



  You're a man who claims to be a woman, who demands free access to women-only restrooms, and who is seeking to have his male parts surgically mutilated and destroyed.  I think this is more than enough to prove that everything that I've said about you is correct.


----------



## Renae

Bob Blaylock said:


> Renae—The Texas Tranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man who claims to be a woman, who demands free access to women-only restrooms, and who is seeking to have his male parts surgically mutilated and destroyed.  I think this is more than enough to prove that everything that I've said about you is correct.
Click to expand...

No Bob, as many people have explained to you in the past, a Transgender individual is not "Male because birth",  I am a woman. You haven't come to grips with reality, and I doubt you ever will.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae—The Texas Tranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man who claims to be a woman, who demands free access to women-only restrooms, and who is seeking to have his male parts surgically mutilated and destroyed.  I think this is more than enough to prove that everything that I've said about you is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Bob, as many people have explained to you in the past, a Transgender individual is not "Male because birth",  I am a woman. You haven't come to grips with reality, and I doubt you ever will.
Click to expand...


Women don't have dicks, so your hypothesis fails


----------



## Centinel

I think I, not the state, should decide who uses my bathrooms.


----------



## Pop23




----------



## idb

To paraphrase conservatives about so many other things;
If you're not happy about transgenders being able to use the same restroom as you then you're free not to use a restroom.


----------



## Pop23

idb said:


> To paraphrase conservatives about so many other things;
> If you're not happy about transgenders being able to use the same restroom as you then you're free not to use a restroom.



Now that's deep!

No tranny had been denied the use of the bathroom.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that you've said if a third restroom were provided, you would refuse to use it and would still insist on using the ladies, even to the point of utilising violence and guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I said I would defend my person with a gun should the need arise.  Don't' lie about what I said, your position is hypocritical enough as it is without compounding it with lies.
Click to expand...

I'm not lying. You said you would refuse to use a third bathroom and would insist, in the presence of a third bathroom, to use the ladies room anyway, and you would shoot people who challenged you.
You also said you're not a militant lbgqwxyzast whatever.
LOL. How's that looking now? Lol


----------



## skye

miketx said:


> THIS WILL SURPRISE MANY OF YOU.




That is the sweetest thing!!!!! 

Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.
> 
> There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.
Click to expand...

There is no nonsense here. Scroll back and see the evidence of the guy who went into the female locker room and undressed himself in front of women and children.
You are so incredibly stuffed full of hubris, you won't stop for a second and acknowledge that people's fears are justified. The reason you cannot do that is that you are an incredibly selfish person who's mental health issues have been coddled by leftie loonies who are really using you and exhibiting you as though you are a circus freak, but a freak they approve of and can make use of.
On another note, I've read countless stories about people who have been 'supported' to have the surgery, and not too long after these people find there lives are in ruins, they don't feel 'better', and most of all, they *still* don't feel like a 'woman'.  Many of them are left destroyed people who took the 'advice' of professionals, professionals who earnt money from 'advising' them.  I have no doubt you feel sure.  But.
Ps is your wife not unhappy about your penis being surgically disappeared?


----------



## Pop23

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.
> 
> There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no nonsense here. Scroll back and see the evidence of the guy who went into the female locker room and undressed himself in front of women and children.
> You are so incredibly stuffed full of hubris, you won't stop for a second and acknowledge that people's fears are justified. The reason you cannot do that is that you are an incredibly selfish person who's mental health issues have been coddled by leftie loonies who are really using you and exhibiting you as though you are a circus freak, but a freak they approve of and can make use of.
> On another note, I've read countless stories about people who have been 'supported' to have the surgery, and not too long after these people find there lives are in ruins, they don't feel 'better', and most of all, they *still* don't feel like a 'woman'.  Many of them are left destroyed people who took the 'advice' of professionals, professionals who earnt money from 'advising' them.  I have no doubt you feel sure.  But.
> Ps is your wife not unhappy about your penis being surgically disappeared?
Click to expand...


And the real pity is that the enablers walk away scott free. The patient is left with the pain and suffering and not a thing can be done to make them whole again.


----------



## Tilly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Renae—The Texas Tranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man who claims to be a woman, who demands free access to women-only restrooms, and who is seeking to have his male parts surgically mutilated and destroyed.  I think this is more than enough to prove that everything that I've said about you is correct.
Click to expand...

Since you put it that way


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae—The Texas Tranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man who claims to be a woman, who demands free access to women-only restrooms, and who is seeking to have his male parts surgically mutilated and destroyed.  I think this is more than enough to prove that everything that I've said about you is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Bob, as many people have explained to you in the past, a Transgender individual is not "Male because birth",  I am a woman. You haven't come to grips with reality, and I doubt you ever will.
Click to expand...

Sorry, man, you are not a woman.


----------



## Tilly

Centinel said:


> I think I, not the state, should decide who uses my bathrooms.


Wow. Profound. Thanks.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae—The Texas Tranny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sick, mentally ill, self destructive or a pervert.  Since none of that applies to me, everything you have to say on the matter is kaput.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man who claims to be a woman, who demands free access to women-only restrooms, and who is seeking to have his male parts surgically mutilated and destroyed.  I think this is more than enough to prove that everything that I've said about you is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Bob, as many people have explained to you in the past, a Transgender individual is not "Male because birth",  I am a woman. You haven't come to grips with reality, and I doubt you ever will.
Click to expand...

Sozzy, but you ARE NOT a woman. FACT.


----------



## Tilly

idb said:


> To paraphrase conservatives about so many other things;
> If you're not happy about transgenders being able to use the same restroom as you then you're free not to use a restroom.


Or they are free to use the correct bathroom according to their genitalia as opposed to their delusions. Thanks.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.
> 
> There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he follows through though. Some people deserve to be in prison.
Click to expand...


Now just how the hell do you figure you're going to send me to prison? Are you somehow going to challenge my "gender identity" or something? If Renae has a "right" to be in the ladies room, then I do too! You can't discriminate based on your personal opinion.


----------



## Boss

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.
> 
> There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.
Click to expand...


Yep... You won!  Let's get these archaic laws changed immediately so I can start enjoying myself in ladies rooms everywhere! Hey... I'm not going to leave the thread... I am here to join you in your fight, bruh!  Let's get this party started!!  *ONE LOVE!*


----------



## eagle1462010

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.
> 
> There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he follows through though. Some people deserve to be in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now just how the hell do you figure you're going to send me to prison? Are you somehow going to challenge my "gender identity" or something? If Renae has a "right" to be in the ladies room, then I do too! You can't discriminate based on your personal opinion.
Click to expand...

Just tell the police you were feeling female today...


----------



## Tilly

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!  We'll talk about it sometime when you're taking a pee with me in the women's room soon!
> 
> If I "feel like a woman" why should I be forced to shower with men? Because YOU have a hangup with it? Same with locker rooms... it's no different than a restroom. Why should you and I have to use men's locker rooms?
> 
> Wow... I really wasn't expecting you to be such a flaming hypocrite on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "Debate won" like the other party going into sheer hysterical nonsense.  Thanks Boss for conceding you no longer have anything of value to this discussion, you can leave the thread now.  Talk about epic meltdown... just WOW.
> 
> There's a term for what you are doing... ah yes, temper tantrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep... You won!  Let's get these archaic laws changed immediately so I can start enjoying myself in ladies rooms everywhere! Hey... I'm not going to leave the thread... I am here to join you in your fight, bruh!  Let's get this party started!!  *ONE LOVE!*
Click to expand...

Interesting how s/he'd rather you left the thread. Lol.


----------



## Boss

eagle1462010 said:


> Just tell the police you were feeling female today...



Exactly!  ...Just came upon me suddenly... I saw these hot babes go in the ladies room and I started having lesbian tendencies! ...Don't judge me!


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> It's the added threat of violence, which you left off.
> See, it really is, mentality wise, no different then the racist of a hundred years ago.  Closing their minds, and lashing out, refusing to find middle ground.
> 
> If it's sheer ignorance, I agree with.  If it's willful ignorance with a side of hate, it's bigotry.



Yes, I left it out on purpose. Not because it's not important, but because it is, to you. You claim there are threats, but you're not saying what exactly caused those threats. They didn't come out of nowhere. People are so used to unusual and weird things, and transgenders probably don't make it to the top ten. So why suddenly threats unless they see potential threat to their kids. Action and reaction, perhaps?

And about the finding middle ground, some things, like own privacy, or kids safety are simply not negotiable. Why was the problem for transgenders to demand, let's say, to have their own toilets. I would agree to that and I believe many others will too. But no, demand is, that it simply must be women's bathroom, because you identify as a woman. Maybe problem is that you don't want to compromise...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae said:


> No Bob, as many people have explained to you in the past, a Transgender individual is not "Male because birth",  I am a woman. You haven't come to grips with reality, and I doubt you ever will.



  Hard science, biology, and every cell nucleus in your body, all say that I'm right and you're wrong.  You are not, will never be, and cannot ever be, a woman.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to say. When you come upon public restrooms labeled WOMEN and MEN... look between your legs for a penis. IF you have one, you belong in the MENS room and NOT in the WOMENS room. There is nothing callous about that. It's doesn't require anything more than knowing if you have a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I, a pre-operative transgender woman decides to go to the bathroom you believe I should use the men's room.   Even though the only way you're really going to tell I have  penis is if I use the urinal.  That's absurd.  Totally absurd.  I'm not using the men's restroom in skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you need to use the restroom and you have a penis... MENS room. No penis... WOMENS room. That is NOT homophobic. I don't care if you are gay or straight. I care about a penis not being in the same restroom with my daughter. Understood???
> 
> I'll tell you something else... I don't care about protests, boycotts, movements, PC laws passed, etc.  IF you have a penis and I catch you in a public restroom with my daughter, you're going to regret your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How, you think I and people like myself are a threat to your daughter?  Please.  We are just women, trying to use the restroom. Also, I've been in restrooms, with my penis with daughters, so have thousands of others.  We go in, we sit, we do our business, we leave.  What are you going to do about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are NOT a woman and never will be.  You re a transvestite with or without your dick.  Get mental health help before you fuck up your life.  Suicide rate for you people is the same after youroperation as it is before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance and hate is astounding.
> 
> I am transgendered.  My gender is Female.  I have been to lots of therapy, I am still in therapy.  Guess what?  I'm getting treatment.  Unless you know some magic treatment that my doctors do not?
Click to expand...


It depends what you're considering under therapy. I don't think HRT falls under that category, although is called "therapy", where actually you go to doctor and ask for the hormones that will rearrange fat in your body and smooth out your skin to look more feminine, which is the ultimate transgender goal.

And personal question... when did you know that you are a "woman" and why did you wait for so long to start the transition?


----------



## SmokeALib

Now Target wants to allow men in women's bathrooms. If banning the bellringers at Christmas wasn't enough, this should be reason enough to keep you, and especially your children, out of these stores.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance and hate is astounding.
> 
> I am transgendered. My gender is Female. I have been to lots of therapy, I am still in therapy. Guess what? I'm getting treatment. Unless you know some magic treatment that my doctors do not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Your gender is MALE... you _*identify*_ as a female. You have a penis, therefore, you are a *MALE*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my SEX is male, my gender is female.  You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" )
> 
> I get that some people, no matter how much information is out there, how much truth is shown them, will assume that every transgender woman is a sexual pervert, a fetish freak out for their kids and jerking it on the toilet in the women's restrooms.   Are there bad actors out there abusing the system to get their rocks off?  Certainly.  But to cast us all as the same, is the utmost ignorance and stupidity.  What you people are doing is no different then what was done a hundred years ago (and earlier let's be honest)  "A black man raped a white girl, that black man touched my daughter! I saw him!  LYNCH HIM!!!"  Same basic stupidity.   That same stupidity is rampant through human history. This is part of the human condition, humans, are as a general rule stupid.  I forgive you.
> 
> Most of us Trans folks, want nothing more than to live happy lives as we pursue that which makes us better people.
> 
> You should, if you consider yourselves good people, acknowledge that.  Those that cannot are just hate filled ignorant, willfully ignorant bigots.
> 
> Which are you?
Click to expand...


Like many other things that lefties are trying to push into our society thru social engineering and changing definitions, gender became a liberal social construct. When lefties can't get something thru the ballot, they change the definition to make it sound acceptable and people fall for it. If you look at the origin of the word, from Latin "genus", gender is something you get at birth... so I think you're wrong and you did fall into liberal word game trap.

Second, why it is that every time someone want's to push its own agenda, in this case "transgenders rights", racism and slavery always pops out as comparison. Those things are nothing alike. I am sorry that you have difficulties to be accepted, but pointing fingers at people and calling them bigots, in many cases justifiably, it really can't help you. You can't demand rights at expense of the others. 

I do believe you when you said that most of trans folks mean no harm and just wants to be happy. But let's get real. Most of trans folks, at least 80 percent or more will never be happy because they will never pass as a women. So, what's the point?

Transpassable. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ame®icano

Tilly said:


> Renae, I asked you (politely), if resources were not a problem and they were built, would you use a third rest room for the 'other gendered' and leave the men and women's restrooms to them?  I'd appreciate a (polite) reply if that's possible.



I'd like to know that too.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> No my SEX is male, my gender is female. You need to educate yourself.I get that my DNA will never change (unless of course we get some aces advances in DNA manipulation... even then many of you bigots would still freak out "YOU WERE BORN MALE!!!!" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to educate yourself. Your gender and sex are the same, you are a male if you have a penis. I've already said, I have absolutely no problem with you using the women's restrooms if you no longer have your penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you ignore the inappropriateness of that comment.  As a pre-operative woman I am not going to be bullied by ignorant bigots into embarrassing and debasing myself.  You need to learn and educate yourself on the matter.    If I look, walk, sound, smell like a woman, I'll be damned if you are going to force me in the men's room because of your stupidity.
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is not about YOU. This is about sexual perverts and our legal recourse against them. If such laws as this are passed, we have no way of keeping sexual perverts out of the little girl's rooms. They have a legal right to be there, all they have to do is claim they're transgender.
> 
> And whenever something bad happens (and it will) there is no legal recourse because it becomes the predator's word against the victim and there is no reason why the predator shouldn't have been in the restroom. We cannot have a police guard or psychologist outside of every public restroom to determine if you are really a transgender or a sexual predator posing as one.
> 
> Try to get this through your head... this isn't a discrimination against you. It's actually a protection FOR you. Because I guarantee you, when this becomes law of the land, you are going to see a dramatic increase in violence against transgenders. I'm about the most tolerant and open-minded right winger you'll find on sexual lifestyle choices and if I am this worked up over this, you can bet there are some bubbas out there with machetes who will see to it you get your sex change operation, should you venture into the restroom with their little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the fools freaking out about Conceal Carry gun laws.  "Oh if we let people carry guns, why it'll be the wild west out there!!!  People shooting people over the small insults!!!"  Didn't happen.
> 
> It IS discrimination against me, YOU need to educate yourself YOU need a clue.,  you already threatened violence against people like me, you are a danger to society YOU are what's wrong in this country.   You are a violent, stupid man whose arrogance and idiocy lead to violence against innocent people.  Guess what buster, you will not intimidate me with your BIGOTRY.
Click to expand...


Discrimination against you, how? Once again, I can't really imagine what is like to be in your position, so I am talking from my position. You made a choice to become other than what you were born and demanding from everyone to adjust to the new you. I am not saying I am not open to that, but I would like you to tell me honestly, why should I?

I'm reading your reply to Boss above and it seems to me that you're acting exactly the way you're claiming you're against, so I am wondering, how can you demand acceptance and understanding while not offering any. I guess you're not seeing it, because it's kinda OK if you do it.


----------



## Tilly

Ame®icano said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renae, I asked you (politely), if resources were not a problem and they were built, would you use a third rest room for the 'other gendered' and leave the men and women's restrooms to them?  I'd appreciate a (polite) reply if that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know that too.
Click to expand...

S/he said no. S/he would still insist on using the ladies room.


----------



## Agit8r

The only people who it's a problem for are speakers of Romance languages.

Cuz, how do they ask where el baño is?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ame®icano said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renae, I asked you (politely), if resources were not a problem and they were built, would you use a third rest room for the 'other gendered' and leave the men and women's restrooms to them?  I'd appreciate a (polite) reply if that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know that too.
Click to expand...


  H'orsh'/it seems to have answered that question not long after it was asked.



Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> Would I use an "other gendered"   No. We as  society are well passed the "White Fountains, Colored" fountains level ostracizing and I refuse to be a party to that sort of thing.  Sorry.



  H'orsh'/it apparently thinks that a perverted man not being allowed to use the same restroom as little girls is the same thing as a black man not being able to use the same drinking fountain as white men.

  Among his other delusions, he'orsh'/it's a racist as well; equating black people to sick, mentally ill perverts such as h'orsh'/itself.


----------



## American_Jihad

*What Many Transgender Activists Don’t Want You to Know: and why you should know it anyway *
*November 21, 2012*


----------



## skye

Why transgenders don't like  to go into transgenders bathrooms? 

Why is that?

If you are transgender....go into a transgender bathroom!

what is the problem??

I am at a loss here


----------



## Ame®icano

Tilly said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renae, I asked you (politely), if resources were not a problem and they were built, would you use a third rest room for the 'other gendered' and leave the men and women's restrooms to them?  I'd appreciate a (polite) reply if that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he said no. S/he would still insist on using the ladies room.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I just continued reading where I left of yesterday and I saw that.

Of course, I was expecting that answer, since compromise today means giving in to all demands.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

skye said:


> Why transgenders don't like  to go into transgenders bathrooms?
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If you are transgender....go into a transgender bathroom!
> 
> what is the problem??
> 
> I am at a loss here



  There won't be any girls or women in there with h'orsh'/it.  I think that to that kind of pervert, that's part of the point.


----------



## Ame®icano

Pop23 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy just wants to use the restroom.
> He has a penis.
> According to the new law he'd have to use the women's.
> There might be a bit pearl-clutching as he walks in.View attachment 71850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a dick it is a man, if not its a woman.
Click to expand...


FYI, post op trans women still have dicks, inverted. 

Just saying.


----------



## skye

Bob Blaylock said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why transgenders don't like  to go into transgenders bathrooms?
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If you are transgender....go into a transgender bathroom!
> 
> what is the problem??
> 
> I am at a loss here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be any girls or women in there with h'orsh'/it.  I think that to that kind of pervert, that's part of the point.
Click to expand...



Do they have to live their lives in the bathrooms?

these people to be  or rather feel like   themselves?

I mean do they have to be valuated ...in their lives ... according to what toilet they empty their guts? these people?

My God.... please give me the   understanding Father...please ...please help me understand My Father.


----------



## skye

With all respect to transgender everywhere.....

I am so old fashion....I am so normal and like my parents and grand parents 

I so belong to the past

that transgender talk to me is a scandal.....

like a freak show?

in the circus?

please forgive me....I am only being open here.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> For trans people, it's only about using the restroom. Hateful bigots make it out to be something else.



Well, they're not denied using bathrooms. 

And for those "hateful bigots" IS about something else - denying leftists to shit wherever they want.


----------



## skye

why are you fighting Nature and Karma? you wannabe transgender person?

why

don't do it

just dont

Karma will send you in your next life again as a man or a woman...accept Karma.

Or it  will be double the pain double the suffering.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Theowl32

There is no issue. Do not fall prey once again to the Pravda media convincing us that this is a big giant freaking deal. Like every single one their dumb issues that is only used as an opportunity to further divide this country,  they will.

What is amazing is how increasingly absurd every issue is becoming.

The left are nothing but brainwashed losers being brainwashed by left wing socialist pigs.

That is all it is. It will only get worse folks. Strap in.


----------



## Ravi

Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> S/he said no. S/he would still insist on using the ladies room.



Yes, because I am no threat to you, or anyone and to lump me in with a few bad actors is frankly appalling.


----------



## Renae

skye said:


> why are you fighting Nature and Karma? you wannabe transgender person?
> 
> why
> 
> don't do it
> 
> just dont
> 
> Karma will send you in your next life again as a man or a woman...accept Karma.
> 
> Or it  will be double the pain double the suffering.


Right on.  I'll uh, keep that in mind.


----------



## Renae

skye said:


> Do they have to live their lives in the bathrooms?
> 
> these people to be  or rather feel like   themselves?
> 
> I mean do they have to be valuated ...in their lives ... according to what toilet they empty their guts? these people?
> 
> My God.... please give me the   understanding Father...please ...please help me understand My Father.



You don't get this?

I'm in a skirt, I've got my hair done, my makeup just right, as far as anyone is concerned I'm a woman.  

Now, you want me to use the MENS room why?


----------



## Redfish

Renae said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have to live their lives in the bathrooms?
> 
> these people to be  or rather feel like   themselves?
> 
> I mean do they have to be valuated ...in their lives ... according to what toilet they empty their guts? these people?
> 
> My God.... please give me the   understanding Father...please ...please help me understand My Father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get this?
> 
> I'm in a skirt, I've got my hair done, my makeup just right, as far as anyone is concerned I'm a woman.
> 
> Now, you want me to use the MENS room why?
Click to expand...



do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.


----------



## Katzndogz

You never know how their mental illness will manifest.


----------



## MisterBeale

Ravi said:


> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?


Nobody said they were afraid of you Ravi.

I think the point here is, these folks have been using what ever bathroom they have been comfortalbe using for decades.  And if no one was the wiser, nobody cared.

No, ruling class journalists, and political elites are getting the public all riled up over an issue, that before, we didn't even know existed.  Why?  Because everyone just used what ever bathroom they were comfortable using, and everyone just minded their own fucking business. 

If a woman, dressed like a man, came into the men's bathroom where I was doing my business, and used a stall, I would not pay attention, nor would I care. 

I fact, I am sure it has happened dozens of times throughout my life. 




The political elites are using this as a wedge issue to create fear and loathing, to make folks hate each other.  No one cared before.  And why should they? It never used to be an issue, and that is because it really isn't.


The people most likely to be harassed and abused would be the transgendered folk, if they were even identified.  So generally, they like to go about their business and NOT be identified.  If they use facilities near you, chances are, you will never know that they were even there. . . . .




Fucking establishment politicians and press, causing problems where none ever existed before. . . .


----------



## Alex.

Renae said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have to live their lives in the bathrooms?
> 
> these people to be  or rather feel like   themselves?
> 
> I mean do they have to be valuated ...in their lives ... according to what toilet they empty their guts? these people?
> 
> My God.... please give me the   understanding Father...please ...please help me understand My Father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get this?
> 
> I'm in a skirt, I've got my hair done, my makeup just right, as far as anyone is concerned I'm a woman.
> 
> Now, you want me to use the MENS room why?
Click to expand...

use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.


----------



## Freewill

It is a distraction created as a false flag.  Mrs. Tuzla Clinton is looking worse these days and they need to take off the focus.

I was thinking that this might also be support for businesses that don't want the expense of two bathrooms.

You are right on, it is a distraction inflated by the left wing.


----------



## Ravi

MisterBeale said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said they were afraid of you Ravi.
> 
> I think the point here is, these folks have been using what ever bathroom they have been comfortalbe using for decades.  And if no one was the wiser, nobody cared.
> 
> No, ruling class journalists, and political elites are getting the public all riled up over an issue, that before, we didn't even know existed.  Why?  Because everyone just used what ever bathroom they were comfortable using, and everyone just minded their own fucking business.
> 
> If a woman, dressed like a man, came into the men's bathroom where I was doing my business, and used a stall, I would not pay attention, nor would I care.
> 
> I fact, I am sure it has happened dozens of times throughout my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political elites are using this as a wedge issue to create fear and loathing, to make folks hate each other.  No one cared before.  And why should they? It never used to be an issue, and that is because it really isn't.
> 
> 
> The people most likely to be harassed and abused would be the transgendered folk, if they were even identified.  So generally, they like to go about their business and NOT be identified.  If they use facilities near you, chances are, you will never know that they were even there. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking establishment politicians and press, causing problems where none ever existed before. . . .
Click to expand...

Why you ask. Because idiots like the North Carolina legislature make laws stating you must use the restroom that matches your genitals. This is simply push back. You know why gays are now "allowed" to marry? Because Anita Bryant made them an issue and they pushed back.

You people never learn. Which overall is a good thing.


----------



## Renae

Alex. said:


> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.


I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* UK Issues Travel Warning For NC, Mississippi Over Anti-LGBT Laws *


----------



## MisterBeale

Ravi said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said they were afraid of you Ravi.
> 
> I think the point here is, these folks have been using what ever bathroom they have been comfortalbe using for decades.  And if no one was the wiser, nobody cared.
> 
> No, ruling class journalists, and political elites are getting the public all riled up over an issue, that before, we didn't even know existed.  Why?  Because everyone just used what ever bathroom they were comfortable using, and everyone just minded their own fucking business.
> 
> If a woman, dressed like a man, came into the men's bathroom where I was doing my business, and used a stall, I would not pay attention, nor would I care.
> 
> I fact, I am sure it has happened dozens of times throughout my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political elites are using this as a wedge issue to create fear and loathing, to make folks hate each other.  No one cared before.  And why should they? It never used to be an issue, and that is because it really isn't.
> 
> 
> The people most likely to be harassed and abused would be the transgendered folk, if they were even identified.  So generally, they like to go about their business and NOT be identified.  If they use facilities near you, chances are, you will never know that they were even there. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking establishment politicians and press, causing problems where none ever existed before. . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you ask. Because idiots like the North Carolina legislature make laws stating you must use the restroom that matches your genitals. This is simply push back. You know why gays are now "allowed" to marry? Because Anita Bryant made them an issue and they pushed back.
> 
> You people never learn. Which overall is a good thing.
Click to expand...

It doesn't mean anything.  Seriously.  How does one enforce this?

This is nothing.  It doesn't mean  a thing.  For them, or their opponents. 


Only the chronically stupid think it does.  Tell me how this is enforced.  Are they going to pat down folks they suspect aren't the correct sex for using the wrong bathroom?

It's a GD political stunt. 

Think about it for just one hot minute.  For christ sakes.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Alex.

Renae said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
Click to expand...

and I have a bashful kidney which requires I have a private bathroom to relieve myself. you want to pay for that?


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/he said no. S/he would still insist on using the ladies room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because I am no threat to you, or anyone and to lump me in with a few bad actors is frankly appalling.
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?


----------



## Valerie

Theowl32 said:


> *There is no issue. Do not fall prey once again *to the Pravda media convincing us that this is a big giant freaking deal. Like every single one their dumb issues that is only used as an opportunity to further divide this country,  they will.
> 
> What is amazing is how increasingly absurd every issue is becoming.
> 
> The left are nothing but brainwashed losers being brainwashed by left wing socialist pigs.
> 
> That is all it is. It will only get worse folks. Strap in.





if there is truly "no issue" then why are the religious zealots pushing state legislation which prompted this national backlash?

just like with gay marriage, this stuff only ends up being a big issue when religious zealots attempt state legislation to treat their fellow citizens as second class...  




_At least five other states have considered similar “bathroom bills” this session, and scores of other measures that LGBT rights advocates consider discriminatory are pending in legislatures around the U.S. Among them are variations on a proposal that exploded in Indiana last year, when controversy over a so-called religious freedom law became a flashpoint in the ongoing debate over religious belief and legal equality. The Hoosier State’s measure led to an estimated $60 million in lost revenue, and after weeks of economic and political pressure, Indiana Governor Mike Pence approved revisions to the law clarifying that businesses couldn’t use it to turn away LGBT patrons.


To many supporters, these bills are necessary to protect deeply held religious beliefs and are worth the controversy and lost revenue. To critics, however, the measures seemed aimed at allowing people to treat LGBT citizens differently, based on moral opposition to homosexuality and transgenderism, and serve as a reminder that the lessons of the Indiana fight were fleeting._

South Dakota May Pass 'Bathroom Bill' Affecting Students


----------



## Alex.

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/he said no. S/he would still insist on using the ladies room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because I am no threat to you, or anyone and to lump me in with a few bad actors is frankly appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
Click to expand...

because that person wants special treatment


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Why you ask. Because idiots like the North Carolina legislature make laws stating you must use the restroom that matches your genitals. This is simply push back. You know why gays are now "allowed" to marry? Because Anita Bryant made them an issue and they pushed back.
> 
> You people never learn. Which overall is a good thing.




yep, i agree with everything you said except that last sentence.


----------



## Vigilante

Fucking perverted , left wing assholes understand this, they just want to make it another TROPHY for their "KILL THE CULTURE" cabinet.....


----------



## hangover

Theowl32 said:


> There is no issue. Do not fall prey once again to the Pravda media convincing us that this is a big giant freaking deal. Like every single one their dumb issues that is only used as an opportunity to further divide this country,  they will.
> 
> What is amazing is how increasingly absurd every issue is becoming.
> 
> The left are nothing but brainwashed losers being brainwashed by left wing socialist pigs.
> 
> That is all it is. It will only get worse folks. Strap in.


The only problem is the right wing fascists that want to look at peoples genitals before allowing them to go to the toilet. You are perverted sickos. End of story.


----------



## Boss

Tilly said:


> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?


Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.


----------



## miketx

> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.



S/he prolly has 4 or 5.


----------



## Vigilante

hangover said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue. Do not fall prey once again to the Pravda media convincing us that this is a big giant freaking deal. Like every single one their dumb issues that is only used as an opportunity to further divide this country,  they will.
> 
> What is amazing is how increasingly absurd every issue is becoming.
> 
> The left are nothing but brainwashed losers being brainwashed by left wing socialist pigs.
> 
> That is all it is. It will only get worse folks. Strap in.
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is the right wing fascists that want to look at peoples genitals before allowing them to go to the toilet. You are perverted sickos. End of story.
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ravi said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said they were afraid of you Ravi.
> 
> I think the point here is, these folks have been using what ever bathroom they have been comfortalbe using for decades.  And if no one was the wiser, nobody cared.
> 
> No, ruling class journalists, and political elites are getting the public all riled up over an issue, that before, we didn't even know existed.  Why?  Because everyone just used what ever bathroom they were comfortable using, and everyone just minded their own fucking business.
> 
> If a woman, dressed like a man, came into the men's bathroom where I was doing my business, and used a stall, I would not pay attention, nor would I care.
> 
> I fact, I am sure it has happened dozens of times throughout my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political elites are using this as a wedge issue to create fear and loathing, to make folks hate each other.  No one cared before.  And why should they? It never used to be an issue, and that is because it really isn't.
> 
> 
> The people most likely to be harassed and abused would be the transgendered folk, if they were even identified.  So generally, they like to go about their business and NOT be identified.  If they use facilities near you, chances are, you will never know that they were even there. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking establishment politicians and press, causing problems where none ever existed before. . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you ask. Because idiots like the North Carolina legislature make laws stating you must use the restroom that matches your genitals. This is simply push back. You know why gays are now "allowed" to marry? Because Anita Bryant made them an issue and they pushed back.
> 
> You people never learn. Which overall is a good thing.
Click to expand...

You have inspired me! I have had enough! The law that states I can not own a pig as a pet here in KC is a violation of my rights. I will not stand for it any longer! Time to revolt on behalf of the pigs who deserve better!

Or I could just ignore it & move on with life...


----------



## miketx

> The only problem is the right wing fascists that want to look at peoples genitals before allowing them to go to the toilet. You are perverted sickos. End of story.



You're the one wanting to pee in the ladies room. Freak.


----------



## Theowl32

I am going to sue my bank cause I "feel" like I should have 2 million more dollars than I do.


----------



## Valerie

you people are so dense, no offense...


----------



## Vigilante

Valerie said:


> you people are so dense, no offense...



And you just want to tear down our culture in the name of your mental illness!


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?


Why should I be relegated to another restroom?  Why should business have to build ANOTHER bathroom? 

You don't want a man in the women's room.  I get it.  I do I really do.  I walk, talk, look and feel like a woman, I happen to still have a penis.  Why am I being ostracized because you are incapable of accepting that Gender is different from Sex, that I am not there to leer at, expose myself or in any other way do anything that would harm or hurt anyone in the restroom?

Most of us, I'd say 98.9% of the transwomen out there... just wanna do their business and get out.

You explain how it's right to judge us as a group based on the actions of a few and then we can talk.  Last time I checked, we didn't hold people guilty for the actions of others.


----------



## Theowl32

Valerie said:


> you people are so dense, no offense...


You along with everyone that thinks like you are nothing but bloviated brainwashed hypocritical gasbags and water carriers for your socialist pigs. You stand for nothing other than what your pathetic media on th e left hypes and tells you to care about.

Don't think for one second that you are anything more than that. It is more likely that you are a whole lot less.

Pathetic hypocritical blob.


----------



## Renae

Alex. said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/he said no. S/he would still insist on using the ladies room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because I am no threat to you, or anyone and to lump me in with a few bad actors is frankly appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because that person wants special treatment
Click to expand...

No, I do not.  You want to treat me differently.


----------



## Tilly

Boss said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.
Click to expand...

That's true, I'm just surprised that even if organisations went to the expense and trouble of providing an option that meant Renae wouldn have to use the men's room, it still isn't good enough for Renae, so there seems to be some sort of desperation to use the women's room, even though Renae has acknowledged that could involve violence and guns 
S/he said s/he's against militant in your face lbgxyz stuff, yet she would refuse to use the fair option if it were offered and would opt to make women and children uncomfortable. Pretty in your face selfish behaviour.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Ravi said:


> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?



I am very much afraid of Hillary.


----------



## Renae

Redfish said:


> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.


A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof) 
Sorry you don't understand that.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

hangover said:


> The only problem is the right wing fascists that want to look at peoples genitals before allowing them to go to the toilet. You are perverted sickos. End of story.


*They are also anti Business...here is "the Donald"  giving them the business....... news*






‘That would be discriminatory’: Donald Trump rips NC’s anti-trans bathroom law as bad for business


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I be relegated to another restroom?  Why should business have to build ANOTHER bathroom?
> 
> You don't want a man in the women's room.  I get it.  I do I really do.  I walk, talk, look and feel like a woman, I happen to still have a penis.  Why am I being ostracized because you are incapable of accepting that Gender is different from Sex, that I am not there to leer at, expose myself or in any other way do anything that would harm or hurt anyone in the restroom?
> 
> Most of us, I'd say 98.9% of the transwomen out there... just wanna do their business and get out.
> 
> You explain how it's right to judge us as a group based on the actions of a few and then we can talk.  Last time I checked, we didn't hold people guilty for the actions of others.
Click to expand...

If you just wanna do your business and get out, do it in the transgender restroom.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

SuperDemocrat said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much afraid of Hillary.
Click to expand...

Anne "Man" Coulter will be in trouble in N Carolina..dude..


----------



## ClosedCaption

Theowl32 said:


> Do not fall prey once again to the Pravda media convincing us that this is a big giant freaking deal. Like every single one their dumb issues that is only used as an opportunity to further divide this country, they will.



Do not be fooled into thinking this is a big deal.  Got cha!



Theowl32 said:


> The left are nothing but brainwashed losers being brainwashed by left wing socialist pigs.



Well, that was over quick


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Valerie

Theowl32 said:


> You along with everyone that thinks like you...




you mean the us constitution..?


----------



## BluesLegend

These freaks of nature are turning the country into a real carnival side show.


----------



## Vigilante

TyroneSlothrop said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is the right wing fascists that want to look at peoples genitals before allowing them to go to the toilet. You are perverted sickos. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> *They are also anti Business...here is "the Donald"  giving them the business....... news*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘That would be discriminatory’: Donald Trump rips NC’s anti-trans bathroom law as bad for business
Click to expand...


Well IF he did say that, apparently he's human and MADE a MISTAKE!... Now I KNOW why I named you Pussypussy! Tyrone!


----------



## Valerie

SuperDemocrat said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much afraid of Hillary.
Click to expand...



derrp of course you are


----------



## Vigilante

Valerie said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You along with everyone that thinks like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the us constitution..?
Click to expand...


Where does it say ANYTHING about FAGS, QUEERS, ABORTION and left wing bullshit IN THE CONSTITUTION?


----------



## Alex.

Renae said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/he said no. S/he would still insist on using the ladies room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because I am no threat to you, or anyone and to lump me in with a few bad actors is frankly appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because that person wants special treatment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I do not.  You want to treat me differently.
Click to expand...

no I just want you to take a squirt like everyone else. first we have Muslims washing their feet in the sink now we have people who dress differently wanting a special bathroom. if you have a penis you must go to the men's room.


----------



## Vigilante

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much afraid of Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anne "Man" Coulter will be in trouble in N Carolina..dude..
Click to expand...


No, She won't...she,unlike you, has the genitals of her sex!


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> If you just wanna do your business and get out, do it in the transgender restroom.


Separate but equal.... History's not your strong suit is it?

There is not "Trans bathroom" nor is there a need.

We can find middle ground.  I have stated I believe there should be criteria, controlled criteria met before a transman/woman uses the appropriate gender restroom.  I am completely against the "Use the bathroom you want" stupidity the LGBT activist are pushing.  That, is absurd.  

A transgender person is not a monster, not a sexual deviant, not a threat.

Seeing us as threats just because is absurd as fearing a teacher because some teachers sexually abuse children or priests because of the sex abuses scandals of the Church.

I'm under the watchful treatment of a professional.  Any Transwoman that wants to use the ladies room should be.  We should carry a card stating "I'm trans, I'm under the care of Dr. so and so, I am not a threat."  So IF someone feels threatened or concerned, we can assure you we are not a danger.

So if a sexual predator tries to slip in to the ladies room, and is caught... we can hammer that person with all the best law can throw at them. 

We're all safer, no one is ostracized due to ignorance or hate and we can all go pee in peace!


Now, that's my view of it, and how I operate.  Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?


----------



## Renae

Alex. said:


> no I just want you to take a squirt like everyone else. first we have Muslims washing their feet in the sink now we have people who dress differently wanting a special bathroom. if you have a penis you must go to the men's room.


You really want me to get my ass kicked?  Or more accurately want me to have to shoot some dimwit?   Cause a transwoman, looks like a woman, and women in the mens room isn't a good idea.  How do you want to explain to little timmy why that nice lady is in the stall?

Hmm?

Or do you want us to paint targets on our backs for the transphobic to see?  You are either patently DISHONEST, or cruelly uncaring.  Or both.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Now, that's my view of it, and how I operate. Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?


Cos your speshull?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

BluesLegend said:


> These freaks of nature are turning the country into a real carnival side show.


still the Tea Party is protected by the liberal constitution so we have to tolerate them.........


----------



## Valerie

BluesLegend said:


> These freaks of nature are turning the country into a real carnival side show.





where is the compelling state interest for legislation to discriminate against law abiding citizens who merely wish to pee in a safe public restroom..?  please point to ONE incident which prompted the need for legislation to discriminate against harmless people?

these harmless people exist in our society with or without this discriminatory law...

men who would do harm to women in public bathrooms do not need this law to pose as women.

laws to protect women from being molested already exist to hold such hetero posers accountable. ^

if the compelling state interest is to protect vulnerable citizens from being violated in public restrooms, then trans people deserve a safe public place to pee too!


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's my view of it, and how I operate. Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Cos your speshull?
Click to expand...

Okay, so you aren't interested in discussing or finding middle ground, of understanding.

OKay, have a nice life.  We're still gonna pee in the ladies room, and there ain't shit you can do about it lady.


----------



## Alex.

Renae said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I just want you to take a squirt like everyone else. first we have Muslims washing their feet in the sink now we have people who dress differently wanting a special bathroom. if you have a penis you must go to the men's room.
> 
> 
> 
> You really want me to get my ass kicked?  Or more accurately want me to have to shoot some dimwit?   Cause a transwoman, looks like a woman, and women in the mens room isn't a good idea.  How do you want to explain to little timmy why that nice lady is in the stall?
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> Or do you want us to paint targets on our backs for the transphobic to see?  You are either patently DISHONEST, or cruelly uncaring.  Or both.
Click to expand...

your manner of dress should not matter, you have a schlong go to man room and use a stall


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you just wanna do your business and get out, do it in the transgender restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Separate but equal.... History's not your strong suit is it?
> 
> There is not "Trans bathroom" nor is there a need.
> 
> We can find middle ground.  I have stated I believe there should be criteria, controlled criteria met before a transman/woman uses the appropriate gender restroom.  I am completely against the "Use the bathroom you want" stupidity the LGBT activist are pushing.  That, is absurd.
> 
> A transgender person is not a monster, not a sexual deviant, not a threat.
> 
> Seeing us as threats just because is absurd as fearing a teacher because some teachers sexually abuse children or priests because of the sex abuses scandals of the Church.
> 
> I'm under the watchful treatment of a professional.  Any Transwoman that wants to use the ladies room should be.  We should carry a card stating "I'm trans, I'm under the care of Dr. so and so, I am not a threat."  So IF someone feels threatened or concerned, we can assure you we are not a danger.
> 
> So if a sexual predator tries to slip in to the ladies room, and is caught... we can hammer that person with all the best law can throw at them.
> 
> We're all safer, no one is ostracized due to ignorance or hate and we can all go pee in peace!
> 
> 
> Now, that's my view of it, and how I operate.  Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?
Click to expand...

Men haven't felt ostracised by having their own restroom, and neither have women felt ostracised by having their own restroom. So having a third room for men such as you who do not want to use the men's room isn't ostracising, it's just accommodating everyone and being fair to everyone, including women and girls who don't want men in dresses in their restroom.  Instead of being willing to be fair, you are determined to impose on people who don't want you in their restroom.


----------



## Vigilante

Since NYC has recently DECRIMINALIZED pissing in the street, perhaps ALL CITIES should put up a ROCK GARDEN so you FREAKS can go piss where you belong!


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's my view of it, and how I operate. Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Cos your speshull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so you aren't interested in discussing or finding middle ground, of understanding.
> 
> OKay, have a nice life.  We're still gonna pee in the ladies room, and there ain't shit you can do about it lady.
Click to expand...

I found a middle ground. You made it clear you would reject that because you are more interested in imposing yourself and your selfishness on women and children, even acknowledging you would employ violence rather than compromise.


----------



## Renae

Alex. said:


> your manner of dress should not matter, you have a schlong go to man room and use a stall


Okay, you're wrong you lose.
Sorry I'm just going to NOT make a target of myself to the dangerous people out there.


----------



## Renae

Tilly said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's my view of it, and how I operate. Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Cos your speshull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so you aren't interested in discussing or finding middle ground, of understanding.
> 
> OKay, have a nice life.  We're still gonna pee in the ladies room, and there ain't shit you can do about it lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found a middle ground. You made it clear you would reject that because you are more interested in imposing yourself and your selfishness on women and children, even acknowledging you would employ violence rather than compromise.
Click to expand...

No. you want to shunt me off to a "Special bathroom" becuase you have a hang up.  You want me to be exposed as Trans out in public and that will get me attacked by the transphobic.  Might as well wear a scarlet T on my chest to!

I have stated, not that I want to use violence, but that I am prepared to DEFEND myself.  

I'm sorry you feel that shunting me off to a "trans" restroom is a great idea for you, I'm sorry you will forever close your mind to the concept that gender is not sex and some of us are born different.
I have pity for you.

But I'm still going to the ladies room.


----------



## hangover

Vigilante said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You along with everyone that thinks like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the us constitution..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say ANYTHING about FAGS, QUEERS, ABORTION and left wing bullshit IN THE CONSTITUTION?
Click to expand...

It's called equal rights.


----------



## Renae

Tipsycatlover said:


> You never know how their mental illness will manifest.


Trans isn't a mental illness sorry to burst your bubble.  Do a little research, would ya?


----------



## Vigilante

hangover said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You along with everyone that thinks like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the us constitution..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say ANYTHING about FAGS, QUEERS, ABORTION and left wing bullshit IN THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called equal rights.
Click to expand...


There is NO SUCH THING when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there..... BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! .... want to challenge that and call the police, and see who's story they believe when I'm standing there with a crying 10 year old girl???????


----------



## Vigilante

Renae said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never know how their mental illness will manifest.
> 
> 
> 
> Trans isn't a mental illness sorry to burst your bubble.  Do a little research, would ya?
Click to expand...


Yes, settled science by the WHORE medical profession to make another "DISEASE" out of you and collect those medical insurance dollars!


----------



## hangover

Vigilante said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You along with everyone that thinks like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the us constitution..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say ANYTHING about FAGS, QUEERS, ABORTION and left wing bullshit IN THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is NO SUCH THING when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there..... BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! .... want to challenge that and call the police, and see who's story they believe when I'm standing there with a crying 10 year old girl???????
Click to expand...

You're not man enough to have any children, let alone beat anyone up...that's why you hide behind your computer and try to act like a tough guy.

Bigots like you have tried to deny blacks the right to the toilet, and you lost. So now you try to make a sexual perversion out of using the bathroom.

Pedophiles don't need bathrooms, priests have used churches for decades. Evangelical preachers too.


----------



## Silhouette

I like the title of this thread.  Says it all.  I'm sure this poster Renae is playing a role to drive the point home.  "If I feel like a woman I will use the women's bathroom"...lol.. No men will run with that one..

He is illustrating the point that self-diagnosis of an insane condition "being sane" could really have no limits.  And hence the reason I've been driving home the point of the confused premise of all the legal inroads the LGBT *CULT* has be wresting from judges...afraid of being exposed for an affair they had on Maddow's show?  etc.  A behavior does not, ever get legal protection.  The courts failed to make the distinction that what was before them was a cult, a group of behaviors that had taken over the APA and then used that outfit to write amicus briefs in order to bamboozle judges into believing they needed rights....special rights....just some of them....but not polygamy or other fetishes the LGBT Church hasn't officially approved of....yet...

The progression of this cult using force-fear tactics, with their indispensable arm in the media voicing those threats aloud should others get the idea of resistance to their progression....would've made Adolph Hitler and the Nazis proud..


----------



## Pop23

Ravi said:


> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?



Because it destroys decades of gains that WOMEN have fought for. 

No matter what left wing head jobs think, adding a rack of tits to a Mans chest does not make a woman. Women are much more complex then a pair of squishy buns on their chest. 

Liberals and Progressives hate what a real woman is, they only appreciate the superficial. 

Nothing proves this more than this issue. 

Libtards can't hide THIS TRUTH any longer


----------



## Vigilante

hangover said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You along with everyone that thinks like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the us constitution..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say ANYTHING about FAGS, QUEERS, ABORTION and left wing bullshit IN THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is NO SUCH THING when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there..... BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! .... want to challenge that and call the police, and see who's story they believe when I'm standing there with a crying 10 year old girl???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not man enough to have any children, let alone beat anyone up...that's why you hide behind your computer and try to act like a tough guy.
> 
> Bigots like you have tried to deny blacks the right to the toilet, and you lost. So now you try to make a sexual perversion out of using the bathroom.
> 
> Pedophiles don't need bathrooms, priests have used churches for decades. Evangelical preachers too.
Click to expand...


Too bad abortion was against the law when you were born!


----------



## Pop23

miketx said:


> The only problem is the right wing fascists that want to look at peoples genitals before allowing them to go to the toilet. You are perverted sickos. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one wanting to pee in the ladies room. Freak.
Click to expand...


And actually enables folks to pay to be castrated!

You can't make this sick shit up.


----------



## Tilly

Renae said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's my view of it, and how I operate. Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Cos your speshull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so you aren't interested in discussing or finding middle ground, of understanding.
> 
> OKay, have a nice life.  We're still gonna pee in the ladies room, and there ain't shit you can do about it lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found a middle ground. You made it clear you would reject that because you are more interested in imposing yourself and your selfishness on women and children, even acknowledging you would employ violence rather than compromise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. you want to shunt me off to a "Special bathroom" becuase you have a hang up.  You want me to be exposed as Trans out in public and that will get me attacked by the transphobic.  Might as well wear a scarlet T on my chest to!
> 
> I have stated, not that I want to use violence, but that I am prepared to DEFEND myself.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that shunting me off to a "trans" restroom is a great idea for you, I'm sorry you will forever close your mind to the concept that gender is not sex and some of us are born different.
> I have pity for you.
> 
> But I'm still going to the ladies room.
Click to expand...

A suitable restroom for trans people is no more special than a men's room for men and a women's room for women. They are each simply appropriate for those using them, so stop playing the victim. And you are probably less likely to be attacked for using the appropriate bathroom than you are if a father were to see you entering the ladies where his daughter is. Stop making excuses and admit that no matter how people might bend over backwards to accommodate you, you are in fact determined to be selfish and invade the space of women and girls even though you know having men dressed as women in their space will make them uncomfortable.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I just want you to take a squirt like everyone else. first we have Muslims washing their feet in the sink now we have people who dress differently wanting a special bathroom. if you have a penis you must go to the men's room.
> 
> 
> 
> You really want me to get my ass kicked?  Or more accurately want me to have to shoot some dimwit?   Cause a transwoman, looks like a woman, and women in the mens room isn't a good idea.  How do you want to explain to little timmy why that nice lady is in the stall?
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> Or do you want us to paint targets on our backs for the transphobic to see?  You are either patently DISHONEST, or cruelly uncaring.  Or both.
Click to expand...


Why the fuck did we institute federal hate crime law?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.



  “Who you are” is a man—a husband and a father.  If you're not ashamed of who you are, then why are you going to such extreme lengths to try to pretend to be someone else?


----------



## Tilly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Who you are” is a man—a husband and a father.  If you're not ashamed of who you are, then why are you going to such extreme lengths to try to pretend to be someone else?
Click to expand...

And if he's not ashamed of who s/he is, why is he refusing to use a trans bathroom.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> No, I do not.  You want to treat me differently.



  No differently than any other creepy male pervert that wants to share a restroom with our wives, sisters, daughters, and other female loved ones.


----------



## Dragonlady

Theowl32 said:


> There is no issue. Do not fall prey once again to the Pravda media convincing us that this is a big giant freaking deal. Like every single one their dumb issues that is only used as an opportunity to further divide this country,  they will.
> 
> What is amazing is how increasingly absurd every issue is becoming.
> 
> The left are nothing but brainwashed losers being brainwashed by left wing socialist pigs.
> 
> That is all it is. It will only get worse folks. Strap in.



You're right.  There is no issue.  Transgendered people have been using the women's washrooms since I was a kid, and no one said anything before.  

It's not the liberals who are even raising the issue, it's Republicans.  In an effort to distract you from their lack of a viable candidate, from their lack of any sort of platform which doesn't violate the Constitution and every trade agreement the US has signed since Nixon was in power.

Nixon negotiated and signed the trade agreement with China and Nixon was a conservative.  He was also hailed as a hero by the business elites who couldn't wait to have access to the massive Chinese markets.  George H. Bush negotiated NAFTA, although it wasn't ratified by Congress until after Clinton was elected, so Republicans, who now say they want to throw these deals out because they've cost so many American jobs, are being disingenuous when they blame liberals for free trade.   

Wall Street wants these deals because THEY can make money for the 1%.  Big companies can tap into these labour markets and get more and more stuff made cheaper than you can make it in a First World Country.  As the American lower and middle class continue to lose economic ground, the emerging Third World markets will give big corporations the growth they desire to continue to grow larger and wealthier.

This whole bathroom debacle is to distract you from the fact that the Republican party is getting ready to screw over its base, yet again.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tilly said:


> S/he said s/he's against militant in your face lbgxyz stuff, yet she would refuse to use the fair option if it were offered and *would opt to make women and children uncomfortable*. Pretty in your face selfish behaviour.



  H'orsh'/it, at the very least, is unconcerned about the genuine concerns of actual women and girls, relative to h'orsh'it's own “right” specifically to intrude on their privacy and make them uncomfortable.


----------



## gipper

Yep...


----------



## Valerie

Vigilante said:


> *There is NO SUCH THING *
> 
> when you fags *go into a woman's room, pull out your dick,* and my grand daughter is in there.....
> 
> BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! ....



there is no such thing as anyone legally pulling out their dick in the ladies room.

hysterical paranoid freaks beg their state to create laws based on fantasy scenarios.

beating the shit out of trans is just part of that same hysterical fantasy. ^


----------



## Pop23

Valerie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is NO SUCH THING *
> 
> when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there.....
> 
> BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as anyone legally pulling out their dick in the ladies room.
> 
> hysterical paranoid freaks beg their state to create laws based on fantasy scenarios.
> 
> beating the shit out of trans is just part of that same hysterical fantasy. ^
Click to expand...


How the hell they going to pee???

Are you that warped?


----------



## Silhouette

Tilly said:


> A suitable restroom for trans people is no more special than a men's room for men and a women's room for women. They are each simply appropriate for those using them, so stop playing the victim. .



Perfect name for the plaque above the door of that "special restroom".....THE LOONY LOO...  It should come equipped with padded walls and white noise to drown out all the voices they hear in their heads telling them that reality isn't what it really is..


----------



## Valerie

Pop23 said:


> How the hell they going to pee???




in the privacy of their own stall... there is no "pulling it out" in front of anyone.


----------



## Pop23

Valerie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the privacy of their own stall... there is no "pulling it out" in front of anyone.
Click to expand...


You realize that most restroom "stalls" are not considered private, right?


----------



## Pop23

Valerie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the privacy of their own stall... there is no "pulling it out" in front of anyone.
Click to expand...


If it's so damn meaningless, why not?

Geez


----------



## hangover

Pop23 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is NO SUCH THING *
> 
> when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there.....
> 
> BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as anyone legally pulling out their dick in the ladies room.
> 
> hysterical paranoid freaks beg their state to create laws based on fantasy scenarios.
> 
> beating the shit out of trans is just part of that same hysterical fantasy. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> Are you that warped?
Click to expand...

FYI, women's bathrooms have private stalls. They don't hold hands and pee together.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> A transgender person is not a monster, not a sexual deviant, not a threat.



  Monster” is subjective, but by absolute definition, a guy who insists that he's a gal, and who demands access to women's restrooms, is pretty much the definition of a sexual deviant.  And no rational parent is going to rightfully see such a freak as a threat, when h'orsh'/it goes into a restroom with their young daughters.




Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> Tell me again why I should use the "special" bathroom?



  Because you refuse to use the men's room, where you rightfully belong, and you sure as hell have no business being in the women's room.  If a business happens to provide a “special” restroom for freaks such as yourself, count yourself lucky.  You're not entitled even to that concession.


----------



## Valerie

Pop23 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the privacy of their own stall... there is no "pulling it out" in front of anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so damn meaningless, why not?
> 
> Geez
Click to expand...




i noticed you're having trouble following along.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> You really want me to get my ass kicked? …·
> ·
> ·​Or do you want us to paint targets on our backs for the transphobic to see?  You are either patently DISHONEST, or cruelly uncaring.  Or both.



  You chose to do this to yourself.  Don't hold others responsible for the consequences of your own bad choices.


----------



## Dragonlady

Pop23 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is NO SUCH THING *
> 
> when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there.....
> 
> BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as anyone legally pulling out their dick in the ladies room.
> 
> hysterical paranoid freaks beg their state to create laws based on fantasy scenarios.
> 
> beating the shit out of trans is just part of that same hysterical fantasy. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> Are you that warped?
Click to expand...


All women's facilities have privacy walls.  No woman exposes herself to another woman when she goes pee, unless it's a child whose mother who is in the stall with her.  If a trans person comes in, they want to be seen as a woman, and they behave as a woman behaves.  The go into the stall, close the door, and do their business and they leave.  

It's been going on since I was a child.  I have never heard of a single incident in my entire life, that a woman or child was molested by a trans person in the washroom.  I hear of lots of men, dressed as men, molesting and raping women in public washrooms, but not a trans person.

Please stop with this hysterical bullshit.


----------



## Pop23

hangover said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is NO SUCH THING *
> 
> when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there.....
> 
> BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as anyone legally pulling out their dick in the ladies room.
> 
> hysterical paranoid freaks beg their state to create laws based on fantasy scenarios.
> 
> beating the shit out of trans is just part of that same hysterical fantasy. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> Are you that warped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, women's bathrooms have private stalls. They don't hold hands and pee together.
Click to expand...


Part of my job is designing commercial buildings, including bathrooms. Those "privacy" stalls that you call them, are not. To be "private" they must be fully enclosed.

So take one of those stall doors and replace your bathroom door with it. See how private you feel.

Report back


----------



## Pop23

Dragonlady said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is NO SUCH THING *
> 
> when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there.....
> 
> BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as anyone legally pulling out their dick in the ladies room.
> 
> hysterical paranoid freaks beg their state to create laws based on fantasy scenarios.
> 
> beating the shit out of trans is just part of that same hysterical fantasy. ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> Are you that warped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All women's facilities have privacy walls.  No woman exposes herself to another woman when she goes pee, unless it's a child whose mother who is in the stall with her.  If a trans person comes in, they want to be seen as a woman, and they behave as a woman behaves.  The go into the stall, close the door, and do their business and they leave.
> 
> It's been going on since I was a child.  I have never heard of a single incident in my entire life, that a woman or child was molested by a trans person in the washroom.  I hear of lots of men, dressed as men, molesting and raping women in public washrooms, but not a trans person.
> 
> Please stop with this hysterical bullshit.
Click to expand...


You're full of shit, few public restrooms have stalls that meet the privacy criteria.


----------



## Pop23

Valerie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell they going to pee???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the privacy of their own stall... there is no "pulling it out" in front of anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so damn meaningless, why not?
> 
> Geez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed you're having trouble following along.
Click to expand...


I'm following your logic.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> Okay, so you aren't interested in discussing or finding middle ground, of understanding.



  There is no middle ground.  You're a man, not a woman.  You will never be a woman.  You will never have any legitimate business being in a women's restroom.


----------



## Valerie

why do so many hetero men imagine anyone peeks thru cracks in ladies' bathrooms stalls?  

because they are projecting their own perversions, that's why...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tilly said:


> Men haven't felt ostracised by having their own restroom, and neither have women felt ostracised by having their own restroom. So having a third room for men such as you who do not want to use the men's room isn't ostracising, it's just accommodating everyone and being fair to everyone, including women and girls who don't want men in dresses in their restroom.  Instead of being willing to be fair, you are determined to impose on people who don't want you in their restroom.





Tilly said:


> I found a middle ground. You made it clear you would reject that because you are more interested in imposing yourself and your selfishness on women and children, even acknowledging you would employ violence rather than compromise.



  I'm old enough to remember when the cry of the wicked was _“Do not force your morality on me!”_  Look how far we've fallen, as a society.  Now the wicked feel entitled to force their immorality, their perversion, their madness, on everyone else, and in many instances the law has been corrupted to back them up.


----------



## Pop23

Valerie said:


> why do so many hetero men imagine anyone peeks thru cracks in ladies' bathrooms stalls?
> 
> because they are projecting their own perversions, that's why...



Do this test. With your bedroom windows. A minimum 1 foot gap on both the top and bottom left open, and 1!2 to 3/4 inch gap on each side.

Think anyone could see in?

Also, it appears that a large percentage of tranny men actually want to become, not just women, but lesbian women. 

They are no friggin different than straight men!

What part of that do you need clarification on?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> I like the title of this thread.  Says it all.  I'm sure this poster Renae is playing a role to drive the point home.



  I was familiar with h'orsh'/it on another forum, where he h'or'sh/it used to go by the name _“MisterVicchio”_, or something similar, until h'orsh'/it announced that h'orsh'/it was “transitioning”, and changed h'orsh'/it's name there to the same “Renae” that h'orsh'/it is using here.

  It's possible that you could be correct, that h'orsh'/it is just playing a Poe's Law role, to illustrate how absurd and insane and potentially dangerous this whole nonsense is, but I'm afraid that it appears that h'orsh'/it's descent into madness and perversion is most likely genuine—that h'orsh'/it sincerely believes that h'orsh'/it is or can become a woman, and that h'orsh'/it is entitled to the use of women-only facilities without regard for the interests of genuine women and girls.


----------



## Valerie

Pop23 said:


> I'm following your logic.





if you truly were, then you wouldn't have asked that question, unless you were_ deliberately _fabricating and assigning an argument which was never posed... what's the word for that lame tactic, again..?


----------



## Valerie

Pop23 said:


> Do this test. With your bedroom windows. A minimum 1 foot gap on both the top and bottom left open, and 1!2 to 3/4 inch gap on each side.
> 
> Think anyone could see in?




no doubt you've done your research on that, perv...


----------



## BULLDOG

Vigilante said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much afraid of Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anne "Man" Coulter will be in trouble in N Carolina..dude..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, She won't...she,unlike you, has the genitals of her sex!
Click to expand...



I'm not so sure about that. Have you seen that adam's apple?


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm old enough to remember when the cry of the wicked was _“Do not force your morality on me!”_  Look how far we've fallen, as a society.  *Now the wicked feel entitled to force their immorality, their perversion, their madness, on everyone else, and in many instances the law has been corrupted to back them up*.



That's because they are de facto: a CULT.  I assure you they are so deranged, they themselves don't even have a grip on their end game.  "Sky's the limit!" seems to be the only fixed dogma they practice.  The more twisted and deranged, the more they embrace each new concept their whim and fancy snatches from the cesspool.  And of course then they have George Soros hire them really top notch lawyers to force the rest of us to play along...OR ELSE!

Scientology pulled a similar stunt years back where they actually got public officials to cave to their demands.  Gotta keep an eye on the cults and name them for what they are.


----------



## BULLDOG

Vigilante said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You along with everyone that thinks like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the us constitution..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say ANYTHING about FAGS, QUEERS, ABORTION and left wing bullshit IN THE CONSTITUTION?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is NO SUCH THING when you fags go into a woman's room, pull out your dick, and my grand daughter is in there..... BUT I DO have the right to beat the shit out of you for attempted SEXUAL ASSAULT on her! .... want to challenge that and call the police, and see who's story they believe when I'm standing there with a crying 10 year old girl???????
Click to expand...



Do you think that law will stop anyone who intends to assault women in a bathroom?  Point out the pervert who will say " I'd love to assault a little girl, but this law said I can't"


----------



## BluesLegend

TyroneSlothrop said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> These freaks of nature are turning the country into a real carnival side show.
> 
> 
> 
> still the Tea Party is protected by the liberal constitution so we have to tolerate them.........
Click to expand...


I do not tolerate scum and filth.


----------



## Pop23

Valerie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do this test. With your bedroom windows. A minimum 1 foot gap on both the top and bottom left open, and 1!2 to 3/4 inch gap on each side.
> 
> Think anyone could see in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt you've done your research on that, perv...
Click to expand...


No, I know the meaning of private!

You obviously don't, or don't give a rats ass about anyone's privacy but your own, which makes you, by default, the Perv. 

So go away until you've educated yourself.


----------



## BluesLegend

Valerie said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> These freaks of nature are turning the country into a real carnival side show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is the compelling state interest for legislation to discriminate against law abiding citizens who merely wish to pee in a safe public restroom..?  please point to ONE incident which prompted the need for legislation to discriminate against harmless people?
> 
> these harmless people exist in our society with or without this discriminatory law...
> 
> men who would do harm to women in public bathrooms do not need this law to pose as women.
> 
> laws to protect women from being molested already exist to hold such hetero posers accountable. ^
> 
> if the compelling state interest is to protect vulnerable citizens from being violated in public restrooms, then trans people deserve a safe public place to pee too!
Click to expand...


The depraved freaks will be told to shut it.


----------



## Pop23

BluesLegend said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> These freaks of nature are turning the country into a real carnival side show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is the compelling state interest for legislation to discriminate against law abiding citizens who merely wish to pee in a safe public restroom..?  please point to ONE incident which prompted the need for legislation to discriminate against harmless people?
> 
> these harmless people exist in our society with or without this discriminatory law...
> 
> men who would do harm to women in public bathrooms do not need this law to pose as women.
> 
> laws to protect women from being molested already exist to hold such hetero posers accountable. ^
> 
> if the compelling state interest is to protect vulnerable citizens from being violated in public restrooms, then trans people deserve a safe public place to pee too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The depraved freaks will be told to shut it.
Click to expand...


Remind me again just WHY IN THE FRIGGEN HELL WE HAVE HATE CRIME LAWS

good lord, can we do any more for these sad souls. 

Next they're gonna want how to pee like a woman lessons


----------



## Eaglewings

Theowl32 said:


> There is no issue. Do not fall prey once again to the Pravda media convincing us that this is a big giant freaking deal. Like every single one their dumb issues that is only used as an opportunity to further divide this country,  they will.
> 
> What is amazing is how increasingly absurd every issue is becoming.
> 
> The left are nothing but brainwashed losers being brainwashed by left wing socialist pigs.
> 
> That is all it is. It will only get worse folks. Strap in.



All public bathrooms are gross, so are some hotel rooms . 

.


----------



## miketx

This is just another example of the cancer overtaking the USA.


----------



## BULLDOG

This whole thing is stupid. You're not worried about transgender. You're worried about strait men who want to molest. That's already against the  law.


----------



## Slade3200

So what do you trump supporters think?
Trump OK With Caitlyn Jenner Using Any Bathroom in His Tower


----------



## JoeMoma

Renae said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
Click to expand...

Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".


----------



## Pop23

BULLDOG said:


> This whole thing is stupid. You're not worried about transgender. You're worried about strait men who want to molest. That's already against the  law.



As is beating up transgenders, which carries the added weight of being a hate crime, so they can, with comfort, go into the restroom that is appropriate for their genitalia, right?


----------



## saveliberty

So, if I dress up a pig in a dress and put lipstick on it , they can use the women's room?  This is going to be fun.


----------



## MisterBeale

MisterBeale said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of men that identify as women?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said they were afraid of you Ravi.
> 
> I think the point here is, these folks have been using what ever bathroom they have been comfortalbe using for decades.  And if no one was the wiser, nobody cared.
> 
> No, ruling class journalists, and political elites are getting the public all riled up over an issue, that before, we didn't even know existed.  Why?  Because everyone just used what ever bathroom they were comfortable using, and everyone just minded their own fucking business.
> 
> If a woman, dressed like a man, came into the men's bathroom where I was doing my business, and used a stall, I would not pay attention, nor would I care.
> 
> I fact, I am sure it has happened dozens of times throughout my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political elites are using this as a wedge issue to create fear and loathing, to make folks hate each other.  No one cared before.  And why should they? It never used to be an issue, and that is because it really isn't.
> 
> 
> The people most likely to be harassed and abused would be the transgendered folk, if they were even identified.  So generally, they like to go about their business and NOT be identified.  If they use facilities near you, chances are, you will never know that they were even there. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking establishment politicians and press, causing problems where none ever existed before. . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you ask. Because idiots like the North Carolina legislature make laws stating you must use the restroom that matches your genitals. This is simply push back. You know why gays are now "allowed" to marry? Because Anita Bryant made them an issue and they pushed back.
> 
> You people never learn. Which overall is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't mean anything.  Seriously.  How does one enforce this?
> 
> This is nothing.  It doesn't mean  a thing.  For them, or their opponents.
> 
> 
> Only the chronically stupid think it does.  Tell me how this is enforced.  Are they going to pat down folks they suspect aren't the correct sex for using the wrong bathroom?
> 
> It's a GD political stunt.
> 
> Think about it for just one hot minute.  For christ sakes.
Click to expand...


It's common damn sense.

It's a GD distraction and a made up problem. 

It's bad for business and it's just there to divide folks and play politics.

minute 15:00


----------



## Renae

JoeMoma said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
Click to expand...

ACtually the ladies room works just fine.


----------



## Renae

Slade3200 said:


> So what do you trump supporters think?
> Trump OK With Caitlyn Jenner Using Any Bathroom in His Tower


Trump supporters generally gave up the right to "think" the moment they backed that idiot.


----------



## Alex.

Renae said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> your manner of dress should not matter, you have a schlong go to man room and use a stall
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you're wrong you lose.
> Sorry I'm just going to NOT make a target of myself to the dangerous people out there.
Click to expand...

What matters is the male member. You can be targeted anywhere


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



15 Experts Debunk Right-Wing Transgender Bathroom Myth

You are so full of shit.  Must be an election year because Republicans are trying desperately to fix the unfavorable rating they have with women.

Republicans will fling any and everything at us between now and election year no matter how imaginary their arguments are just to try to win over a few votes in hope of winning the election but I promise you this aint gonna work.  Republicans are too obvious.


----------



## Pop23

Renae said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
Click to expand...


For ladies.


----------



## MisterBeale

Boss said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.
Click to expand...


Eventually, any lawyer worth their salt should be able to sue to force them to.

Admittedly so, it would require the transgender community to finally admit to what they are, which is different.  I am not sure they will ever do that.  However, a law is already on the books to require businesses to accommodate them, it's called the ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act. 

Transgenders, like a lot of conditions, are physical conditions, they are different by virtue of being born that way.  Thus, any public business needs to accommodate that difference.  So says the law.


*Transsexual differences caught on brain scan*
Transsexual differences caught on brain scan

Differences in the brain’s white matter that clash with a person’s genetic sex may hold the key to identifying transsexual people before puberty. Doctors could use this information to make a case for delaying puberty to improve the success of a sex change later.


Medics are keen to find concrete physical evidence to help those children who feel they are trapped in the body of the opposite sex. One key brain region involved is the BSTc, an area of grey matter. But the region is too small to scan in a living person so differences have only been picked up at post-mortem.


----------



## Pop23

MisterBeale said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventually, any lawyer worth their salt should be able to sue to force them to.
> 
> Admittedly so, it would require the transgender community to finally admit to what they are, which is different.  I am not sure they will ever do that.  However, a law is already on the books to require businesses to accommodate them, it's called the ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Transgenders, like a lot of conditions, are physical conditions, they are different by virtue of being born that way.  Thus, any public business needs to accommodate that difference.  So says the law.
> 
> 
> *Transsexual differences caught on brain scan*
> Transsexual differences caught on brain scan
> 
> Differences in the brain’s white matter that clash with a person’s genetic sex may hold the key to identifying transsexual people before puberty. Doctors could use this information to make a case for delaying puberty to improve the success of a sex change later.
> 
> 
> Medics are keen to find concrete physical evidence to help those children who feel they are trapped in the body of the opposite sex. One key brain region involved is the BSTc, an area of grey matter. But the region is too small to scan in a living person so differences have only been picked up at post-mortem.
Click to expand...


Easy then, once dead, use whichever bathroom you want!


----------



## Redfish

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
Click to expand...



did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.


----------



## deltex1

Redfish said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
Click to expand...

Not according to ESPN.


----------



## Redfish

deltex1 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to ESPN.
Click to expand...



strange, very strange.   Why does ESPN kowtow to all kinds or minority freaks?  Is it part of the plant to pussify the nation?


----------



## Renae

Redfish said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
Click to expand...

I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that. 

Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.


I'm not the one with issues here, you are.


----------



## deltex1

Redfish said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to ESPN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> strange, very strange.   Why does ESPN kowtow to all kinds or minority freaks?  Is it part of the plant to pussify the nation?
Click to expand...

Agree...I would not think transgenders make up a significant part of their viewing audience.  Maybe they're  worried about the Chinese market.


----------



## Redfish

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
Click to expand...



I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
Click to expand...

Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?


----------



## sealybobo

Redfish said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.
Click to expand...

I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.  Good luck and God speed


----------



## Skylar

Redfish said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.
Click to expand...


Why would Renae need 'help' just because you don't know the difference between gender and biological sex?


----------



## Redfish

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
Click to expand...



do you understand that homosexuals and transgenders are two completely different conditions?   your ignorance is displayed every day,  why do you continue to embarrass yourself?


----------



## sealybobo

Skylar said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Renae need 'help' just because you don't know the difference between gender and biological sex?
Click to expand...

_“You can tell you’ve created God in your own image when it turns out that God hates all the same people you do.”_ – Anne Lamott


----------



## Redfish

Skylar said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Renae need 'help' just because you don't know the difference between gender and biological sex?
Click to expand...



ask her, she/he was the one saying he/she was seeking help, not me.


----------



## sealybobo

Redfish said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you understand that homosexuals and transgenders are two completely different conditions?   your ignorance is displayed every day,  why do you continue to embarrass yourself?
Click to expand...

Wow you are so progressive!  What's your point?  Who are you bashing here today the homosexuals or transgenders?


----------



## Redfish

sealybobo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.  Good luck and God speed
Click to expand...



you really are an idiot.   go away.


----------



## Redfish

sealybobo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you understand that homosexuals and transgenders are two completely different conditions?   your ignorance is displayed every day,  why do you continue to embarrass yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you are so progressive!  What's your point?  Who are you bashing here today the homosexuals or transgenders?
Click to expand...



neither,  I want help for both.   I have respect and sympathy for all people with mental confusion of any kind.


----------



## sealybobo

Redfish said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you understand that homosexuals and transgenders are two completely different conditions?   your ignorance is displayed every day,  why do you continue to embarrass yourself?
Click to expand...

You only know that because Renae just explained it to you a couple posts ago.

And she's not looking for your help, other than to leave her alone when you see her walk in/out of the little ladies room.  You got a hard on for gays I can see.


----------



## sealybobo

Redfish said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you understand that homosexuals and transgenders are two completely different conditions?   your ignorance is displayed every day,  why do you continue to embarrass yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you are so progressive!  What's your point?  Who are you bashing here today the homosexuals or transgenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither,  I want help for both.   I have respect and sympathy for all people with mental confusion of any kind.
Click to expand...

What about your mental confusion?  You think you are a good person and you are clearly not.  Is that a sickness?  

Do you like to eat pussy?  Some people think that's a sin and anyone who does it is sick.  I can't help it if people like you are so uptight and prude that sex is a sin unless you are doing it for procreation purposes.  But I also don't give a fuck what people like you think because you are such a small minority.  

Think about it.  5 or 10 years ago people didn't think gays should be allowed to marry.  Today they get married all the time.  You are losing this fight brother.  Now go suck your own dick, or is that a sin too?


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
Click to expand...


How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
Click to expand...

Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem.  You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all.  The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.


----------



## Boss

MisterBeale said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventually, any lawyer worth their salt should be able to sue to force them to.
> 
> Admittedly so, it would require the transgender community to finally admit to what they are, which is different.  I am not sure they will ever do that.  However, a law is already on the books to require businesses to accommodate them, it's called the ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Transgenders, like a lot of conditions, are physical conditions, they are different by virtue of being born that way.  Thus, any public business needs to accommodate that difference.  So says the law.
> 
> 
> *Transsexual differences caught on brain scan*
> Transsexual differences caught on brain scan
> 
> Differences in the brain’s white matter that clash with a person’s genetic sex may hold the key to identifying transsexual people before puberty. Doctors could use this information to make a case for delaying puberty to improve the success of a sex change later.
> 
> 
> Medics are keen to find concrete physical evidence to help those children who feel they are trapped in the body of the opposite sex. One key brain region involved is the BSTc, an area of grey matter. But the region is too small to scan in a living person so differences have only been picked up at post-mortem.
Click to expand...


Then I predict you'll see an end to public restrooms in general. Or either, single-occupant unisex facilities will become the norm. We simply can't go down the rabbit hole of trying to accommodate everyone's restroom preference. What's next... lesbian-only and gay-only restrooms? Muslim-only restrooms? Restrooms for those without pubic hair?


----------



## Redfish

sealybobo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you understand that homosexuals and transgenders are two completely different conditions?   your ignorance is displayed every day,  why do you continue to embarrass yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you are so progressive!  What's your point?  Who are you bashing here today the homosexuals or transgenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither,  I want help for both.   I have respect and sympathy for all people with mental confusion of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about your mental confusion?  You think you are a good person and you are clearly not.  Is that a sickness?
> 
> Do you like to eat pussy?  Some people think that's a sin and anyone who does it is sick.  I can't help it if people like you are so uptight and prude that sex is a sin unless you are doing it for procreation purposes.  But I also don't give a fuck what people like you think because you are such a small minority.
> 
> Think about it.  5 or 10 years ago people didn't think gays should be allowed to marry.  Today they get married all the time.  You are losing this fight brother.  Now go suck your own dick, or is that a sin too?
Click to expand...



here is what she said, you sick perverted asshole:

"Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too. I'm doing all that is possible to correct that."

Its a cry for help,  I hope she gets it.  

You are an asshole.


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
Click to expand...

I can also tell you that gays have never bothered this women other than inside her diseased brainwashed mind.


----------



## Redfish

Boss said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventually, any lawyer worth their salt should be able to sue to force them to.
> 
> Admittedly so, it would require the transgender community to finally admit to what they are, which is different.  I am not sure they will ever do that.  However, a law is already on the books to require businesses to accommodate them, it's called the ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Transgenders, like a lot of conditions, are physical conditions, they are different by virtue of being born that way.  Thus, any public business needs to accommodate that difference.  So says the law.
> 
> 
> *Transsexual differences caught on brain scan*
> Transsexual differences caught on brain scan
> 
> Differences in the brain’s white matter that clash with a person’s genetic sex may hold the key to identifying transsexual people before puberty. Doctors could use this information to make a case for delaying puberty to improve the success of a sex change later.
> 
> 
> Medics are keen to find concrete physical evidence to help those children who feel they are trapped in the body of the opposite sex. One key brain region involved is the BSTc, an area of grey matter. But the region is too small to scan in a living person so differences have only been picked up at post-mortem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I predict you'll see an end to public restrooms in general. Or either, single-occupant unisex facilities will become the norm. We simply can't go down the rabbit hole of trying to accommodate everyone's restroom preference. What's next... lesbian-only and gay-only restrooms? Muslim-only restrooms? Restrooms for those without pubic hair?
Click to expand...



well why not, some places are installing foot wash facilities for muslims in rest rooms.

This country is so fucked up right now, I don't know if it will ever recover.

PC is destroying the greatest country in the history of the world,  its amazing and very sad.


----------



## sealybobo

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
Click to expand...

Are you trying to become a man Renae?  That's what it looks like you are saying here.


----------



## sealybobo

Redfish said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventually, any lawyer worth their salt should be able to sue to force them to.
> 
> Admittedly so, it would require the transgender community to finally admit to what they are, which is different.  I am not sure they will ever do that.  However, a law is already on the books to require businesses to accommodate them, it's called the ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Transgenders, like a lot of conditions, are physical conditions, they are different by virtue of being born that way.  Thus, any public business needs to accommodate that difference.  So says the law.
> 
> 
> *Transsexual differences caught on brain scan*
> Transsexual differences caught on brain scan
> 
> Differences in the brain’s white matter that clash with a person’s genetic sex may hold the key to identifying transsexual people before puberty. Doctors could use this information to make a case for delaying puberty to improve the success of a sex change later.
> 
> 
> Medics are keen to find concrete physical evidence to help those children who feel they are trapped in the body of the opposite sex. One key brain region involved is the BSTc, an area of grey matter. But the region is too small to scan in a living person so differences have only been picked up at post-mortem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I predict you'll see an end to public restrooms in general. Or either, single-occupant unisex facilities will become the norm. We simply can't go down the rabbit hole of trying to accommodate everyone's restroom preference. What's next... lesbian-only and gay-only restrooms? Muslim-only restrooms? Restrooms for those without pubic hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well why not, some places are installing foot wash facilities for muslims in rest rooms.
> 
> This country is so fucked up right now, I don't know if it will ever recover.
> 
> PC is destroying the greatest country in the history of the world,  its amazing and very sad.
Click to expand...

Things will get slightly better the day you die.


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem.  You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all.  The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
Click to expand...


I don't know him well enough. 

I've told Renea before that he provides me with hours of entertainment. 

You on the other hand is an enabler and as such, since you are enabling his castration, will you take responsibility for the buyers remorse that a large number of trannies have after its done?

Or, like the coward you appear to be, will you walk away from the poor guy?


----------



## Redfish

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can also tell you that gays have never bothered this women other than inside her diseased brainwashed mind.
Click to expand...



she got punished for standing by her beliefs,  Springsteen gets praised for standing by his.  

But the same "performers" who won't play in NC will go to muslim countries where gays are executed.   WTF?


----------



## Redfish

sealybobo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't it be good enough for you to use a third option bathroom? That way you don't have to use the men's room and women would be happy keeping their bathroom for women and girls. Why wouldn't that be good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should businesses be obligated with having to provide a third restroom? Why should the consumer be burdened with higher prices to offset the costs? Why should valuable space be allotted to something such as this? I am more opposed to this capitulation than the original demand. It's nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventually, any lawyer worth their salt should be able to sue to force them to.
> 
> Admittedly so, it would require the transgender community to finally admit to what they are, which is different.  I am not sure they will ever do that.  However, a law is already on the books to require businesses to accommodate them, it's called the ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Transgenders, like a lot of conditions, are physical conditions, they are different by virtue of being born that way.  Thus, any public business needs to accommodate that difference.  So says the law.
> 
> 
> *Transsexual differences caught on brain scan*
> Transsexual differences caught on brain scan
> 
> Differences in the brain’s white matter that clash with a person’s genetic sex may hold the key to identifying transsexual people before puberty. Doctors could use this information to make a case for delaying puberty to improve the success of a sex change later.
> 
> 
> Medics are keen to find concrete physical evidence to help those children who feel they are trapped in the body of the opposite sex. One key brain region involved is the BSTc, an area of grey matter. But the region is too small to scan in a living person so differences have only been picked up at post-mortem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I predict you'll see an end to public restrooms in general. Or either, single-occupant unisex facilities will become the norm. We simply can't go down the rabbit hole of trying to accommodate everyone's restroom preference. What's next... lesbian-only and gay-only restrooms? Muslim-only restrooms? Restrooms for those without pubic hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well why not, some places are installing foot wash facilities for muslims in rest rooms.
> 
> This country is so fucked up right now, I don't know if it will ever recover.
> 
> PC is destroying the greatest country in the history of the world,  its amazing and very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things will get slightly better the day you die.
Click to expand...



You are a sick excuse for a human being, welcome to my ignore list----------asshole.


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a penis?   If yes, there is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> A penis is not the end all of gender (or lack thereof)
> Sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you fail 6th grade biology?   your physical anatomy determines your sex, not some demented ideas planted in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed otherwise, you just aren't listening.  Sex and Gender are different.  I know my physical DNA based biological setting "male".  I get that.
> 
> Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too.  I'm doing all that is possible to correct that.  And your response to people like myself suffering is to attack us, to marginalize us, to mock and ridicule.
> 
> 
> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to become a man Renae?  That's what it looks like you are saying here.
Click to expand...


You've speaking about him, and you don't already know?????

Good lord


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem.  You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all.  The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
Click to expand...

S/he does not bother me. I do not see the reason for the accommodation other than s/he wants to be treated special


----------



## Renae

Redfish said:


> neither,  I want help for both.   I have respect and sympathy for all people with mental confusion of any kind.


I don't have mental confusion, I have Gender Dysphoria.  MY brain doesn't match my body or vice versa.  

Do you think I WANT to do this?

Do you think this was an easy choice?


----------



## Renae

Redfish said:


> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.


What help?

What is this.. no I'll start a new thread, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Redfish

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem.  You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all.  The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he does not bother me. I do not see the reason for the accommodation other than s/he wants to be treated special
Click to expand...



all this is about demanding that all forms of sexual behavior be legally declared as normal.

Its part of the movement to destroy western culture and the judeo/Christian definitions of right and wrong.

Do you ever wonder why the libs don't go to muslim countries and demand that gays be treated equally and that gay marriage be forced on mosques? 

the hypocrisy of the left is amazing.


----------



## Boss

sealybobo said:


> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.



The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity). 

Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women. 

But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?


----------



## Alex.

Redfish said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem.  You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all.  The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he does not bother me. I do not see the reason for the accommodation other than s/he wants to be treated special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all this is about demanding that all forms of sexual behavior be legally declared as normal.
> 
> Its part of the movement to destroy western culture and the judeo/Christian definitions of right and wrong.
> 
> Do you ever wonder why the libs don't go to muslim countries and demand that gays be treated equally and that gay marriage be forced on mosques?
> 
> the hypocrisy of the left is amazing.
Click to expand...

I do not wonder, they will be killed for some of their ridiculous views.


----------



## Redfish

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither,  I want help for both.   I have respect and sympathy for all people with mental confusion of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have mental confusion, I have Gender Dysphoria.  MY brain doesn't match my body or vice versa.
> 
> Do you think I WANT to do this?
> 
> Do you think this was an easy choice?
Click to expand...



Your cry for help is being heard,  I hope you get the help you need.   But it is mental, you cannot deny that.

Idiots like sealybobo are not helping people like you, they are doing more harm in their stupidity and ignorance.


----------



## Redfish

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will get help.  Admitting a problem is the first step towards solving it.   Good luck and God speed.
> 
> 
> 
> What help?
> 
> What is this.. no I'll start a new thread, let's see how it goes.
Click to expand...



you said:  "Sadly that is not what my brain and soul are set too. I'm doing all that is possible to correct that."

did you not?


----------



## Silhouette

Renae said:


> I don't have mental confusion, I have Gender Dysphoria.  MY brain doesn't match my body or vice versa.
> 
> Do you think I WANT to do this?
> 
> Do you think this was an easy choice?



Bulimics I'm sure don't want to vomit after every meal.  OCDs I'm sure don't want to circle a building three times before they enter....600 lb people on the verge of death probably really don't want to eat that third pizza for breakfast..

..Let me break this to you as gently as I can, since your therapists have their hands bound by the APA to keep this information from you.

*The definition of delusions:*



> *"DSM IV, 2,000 pp 765:
> 
> "“A false belief based on incorrect inference about external reality that is firmly sustained despite what almost everyone else believes and despite what constitutes incontrovertible and obvious proof or evidence to the contrary....*



Looking between your legs and seeing a dick and testicles and insisting you're a woman no matter what, means you are clinically delusional.  Good luck gathering experts at the legal challenges to your using the woman's bathroom..  Your delusions are not a platform to demand your intrusion into women's private hygiene areas.  The buck stops here.

I feel for you.  But you will not force the rest of us to adjust reality to accommodate your delusions.


----------



## BULLDOG

Pop23 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole thing is stupid. You're not worried about transgender. You're worried about strait men who want to molest. That's already against the  law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is beating up transgenders, which carries the added weight of being a hate crime, so they can, with comfort, go into the restroom that is appropriate for their genitalia, right?
Click to expand...


Did you have a point?


----------



## Renae

Silhouette said:


> Looking between your legs and seeing a dick and testicles and insisting you're a woman no matter what, means you are clinically delusional.  Good luck gathering experts at the legal challenges to your using the woman's bathroom..  Your delusions are not a platform to demand your intrusion into women's private hygiene areas.  The buck stops here.
> 
> I feel for you.  But you will not force the rest of us to adjust reality to accommodate your delusions.


Cherry picking from the old DSM to make a point, having hitler in your sig, yeah you're a real intellectual giant.


----------



## Pop23

BULLDOG said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole thing is stupid. You're not worried about transgender. You're worried about strait men who want to molest. That's already against the  law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is beating up transgenders, which carries the added weight of being a hate crime, so they can, with comfort, go into the restroom that is appropriate for their genitalia, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you have a point?
Click to expand...


Made it, everything is good because we have a law on the books prohibiting the assault on trannies


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem.  You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all.  The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know him well enough.
> 
> I've told Renea before that he provides me with hours of entertainment.
> 
> You on the other hand is an enabler and as such, since you are enabling his castration, will you take responsibility for the buyers remorse that a large number of trannies have after its done?
> 
> Or, like the coward you appear to be, will you walk away from the poor guy?
Click to expand...

I will always tell a transsexual or transgender or gay person to never cut off your penis that is the biggest mistake of your life


----------



## sealybobo

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
Click to expand...

Wow boss you made some great arguments. Until someone gives me a better argument than yours, you're kind of winning in my mind.

I have no reason to side with either side really. I see why some on those trannys should be allowed to use the ladies room but what do they say to your argument? You'd make a great lawyer.

One time I worried about potential nambla members who would adopt young boys and someone quickly pointed out that hetero male child molesters might adopt too. 

But this is different. If women don't want penis' in the bathroom I think places will have to go with two gender neutral bathrooms that lock rather than mens and girl public. 

One bar I go to has public restrooms and 1 private bathroom. Probably what that's for


----------



## sealybobo

Redfish said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither,  I want help for both.   I have respect and sympathy for all people with mental confusion of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have mental confusion, I have Gender Dysphoria.  MY brain doesn't match my body or vice versa.
> 
> Do you think I WANT to do this?
> 
> Do you think this was an easy choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your cry for help is being heard,  I hope you get the help you need.   But it is mental, you cannot deny that.
> 
> Idiots like sealybobo are not helping people like you, they are doing more harm in their stupidity and ignorance.
Click to expand...

By telling them they are not flawed human beings for feeling how they feel?

Renae might be mental for all we know but not all trannies are the same just like not all straight women love to give head. Some hate it some love it some just give head on your birthday. You think everyone can and should think just like you


----------



## Renae

sealybobo said:


> I will always tell a transsexual or transgender or gay person to never cut off your penis that is the biggest mistake of your life


You do realize they don't actually "cut it off" right?


----------



## sealybobo

I have it. If someone wants to be transgender then they have to go register that on their license. So if you enter a bar and you show your ID it says you're a woman the bartender or bouncer can look at your picture and see in the picture you're a woman and so if you get caught in the bathroom and somebody calls you out you can show them your ID and prove that you're either a man or woman


----------



## sealybobo

Renae said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will always tell a transsexual or transgender or gay person to never cut off your penis that is the biggest mistake of your life
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize they don't actually "cut it off" right?
Click to expand...

Yes but don't do it


----------



## sealybobo

Renae said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will always tell a transsexual or transgender or gay person to never cut off your penis that is the biggest mistake of your life
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize they don't actually "cut it off" right?
Click to expand...

But that's just me. In redfish America you're free but not free to do that. Pretty much like muslims


----------



## Redfish

Renae said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will always tell a transsexual or transgender or gay person to never cut off your penis that is the biggest mistake of your life
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize they don't actually "cut it off" right?
Click to expand...



no pictures, please


----------



## BULLDOG

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
Click to expand...


You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.


----------



## JoeMoma

Renae said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the problem is that neither the men's room nor the women's room is completely appropriate for your current "gender".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
Click to expand...

"Works just fine" does not equal "appropriate"


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will always tell a transsexual or transgender or gay person to never cut off your penis that is the biggest mistake of your life
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize they don't actually "cut it off" right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but don't do it
Click to expand...


Kudos


----------



## JoeMoma

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
Click to expand...

All the man has to do is say he feels like a woman

www.fpiw.org/blog/2015/12/29/wa-human-rights-commission-all-businesses-must-let-men-in-womens-bathroom


----------



## Silhouette

Bulimics I'm sure don't want to vomit after every meal.  OCDs I'm sure don't want to circle a building three times before they enter....600 lb people on the verge of death probably really don't want to eat that third pizza for breakfast..

..Let me break this to you as gently as I can, since your therapists have their hands bound by the APA to keep this information from you.

*The definition of delusions:*



> *"DSM IV, 2,000 pp 765:
> 
> "“A false belief based on incorrect inference about external reality that is firmly sustained despite what almost everyone else believes and despite what constitutes incontrovertible and obvious proof or evidence to the contrary....*



Looking between your legs and seeing a dick and testicles and insisting you're a woman no matter what, means you are clinically delusional.  Good luck gathering experts at the legal challenges to your using the woman's bathroom..  Your delusions are not a platform to demand your intrusion into women's private hygiene areas.  The buck stops here.

I feel for you.  But you will not force the rest of us to adjust reality to accommodate your delusions.


Renae said:


> Cherry picking from the old DSM to make a point, having hitler in your sig, yeah you're a real intellectual giant.



Good for you...lashing out is one of the symptoms of the first steps towards healing.  It's the first line of defense for someone suffering from delusions when someone confronts them with reality.  Baby steps..

Are you suggesting that the DSM has modified this statement defining delusions?



> *“A false belief based on incorrect inference about external reality that is firmly sustained despite what almost everyone else believes and despite what constitutes incontrovertible and obvious proof or evidence to the contrary....*


----------



## sealybobo

P


BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
Click to expand...

I got it! cameras in the bathrooms


----------



## BULLDOG

JoeMoma said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the man has to do is say he feels like a woman
> 
> www.fpiw.org/blog/2015/12/29/wa-human-rights-commission-all-businesses-must-let-men-in-womens-bathroom
Click to expand...



If that was all it took to be transgender, I would agree with you. There is a lot more to it than that.


----------



## sealybobo

BULLDOG said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the man has to do is say he feels like a woman
> 
> www.fpiw.org/blog/2015/12/29/wa-human-rights-commission-all-businesses-must-let-men-in-womens-bathroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was all it took to be transgender, I would agree with you. There is a lot more to it than that.
Click to expand...

I got it! If a female sees a transvestites penis in a bathroom they should be found guilty of indecent exposure just like any man would.

If she uses the stall like a lady, no harm no foul.

This is happening all over America anyways folks.


----------



## Boss

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "living as a woman"? How do women live any different than men? Criteria? WHAT criteria? You've set the criteria at "gender identity" and that's what I would use. It shouldn't matter how I "live as" ...whatever that means... or what I am wearing for that matter. And what is this "when it began" bullshit? Do transgenders have to undergo some initiation period? 

It sounds like you have a more impossible task of disproving my gender identity than normal people would have in proving a transgender wasn't a woman. Am I going to be put through an interrogation every time I need to use the restroom? Are you going to judge me on the basis of how I am dressed? Are you going to question my gender identity based on your fucking opinion? No... let me tell you what you're going to do... you're going to allow ME to use the women's restroom or I will call the ACLU and my attorney and sue your ass off for violating my rights.


----------



## BULLDOG

JoeMoma said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the man has to do is say he feels like a woman
> 
> www.fpiw.org/blog/2015/12/29/wa-human-rights-commission-all-businesses-must-let-men-in-womens-bathroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the man has to do is say he feels like a woman
> 
> www.fpiw.org/blog/2015/12/29/wa-human-rights-commission-all-businesses-must-let-men-in-womens-bathroom
Click to expand...



The article in your link makes that false claim, but it is not in the actual text of the Human-rights-commission finding.


----------



## sealybobo

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "living as a woman"? How do women live any different than men? Criteria? WHAT criteria? You've set the criteria at "gender identity" and that's what I would use. It shouldn't matter how I "live as" ...whatever that means... or what I am wearing for that matter. And what is this "when it began" bullshit? Do transgenders have to undergo some initiation period?
> 
> It sounds like you have a more impossible task of disproving my gender identity than normal people would have in proving a transgender wasn't a woman. Am I going to be put through an interrogation every time I need to use the restroom? Are you going to judge me on the basis of how I am dressed? Are you going to question my gender identity based on your fucking opinion? No... let me tell you what you're going to do... you're going to allow ME to use the women's restroom or I will call the ACLU and my attorney and sue your ass off for violating my rights.
Click to expand...

Looks like don't ask don't tells coming back


----------



## Boss

sealybobo said:


> If she uses the stall like a lady, no harm no foul.



You mean HE... if HE uses the stall like a lady... and that's fine with me. I don't want to sexually molest anyone or expose myself. I do admit, there is something kind of erotic about the idea of being in a women's restroom stall next to a hot babe taking a piss. Perhaps catching a glimpse of her panties around her ankles under the bottom of the stall... I've got sort of a foot fetish... Kat's avatars drive me crazy man! It's kind of turning me on a little to think about it.... so when can we get the ball rolling on this new law? I'm getting horny!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

sealybobo said:


> You are so full of [sealybobo].  Must be an election year because Republicans are trying desperately to fix the unfavorable rating they have with women.
> 
> Republicans will fling any and everything at us between now and election year no matter how imaginary their arguments are just to try to win over a few votes in hope of winning the election but I promise you this aint gonna work.  Republicans are too obvious.



  Whether that is true or not, this is certainly a good position to take.

  Democrats are lining up behind the freaks who want to let creepy male perverts into women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and dressing facilities.

  It's a safe bet that the overwhelming vast majority of women are not, and never will be, OK with this; nor will the vast majority of men who have wives, daughters, or sisters about whom they care.

  So, let the Democrats back the perverts, freaks, and degenerates on this issue.  It can only help the GOP to be seen as the party that is standing against this outrageous madness and evil.  OK, so perhaps we'll lose whatever meager part we might otherwise have had of the LGBpbi*WTF* vote, but that's nothing compared the votes we'll gain from those who truly care about the safety and well-being of women.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Renae—The Texas Tranny said:


> I'm not the one with issues here, you are.



  You're a man, who thinks h'orsh'/it's a woman, and who is seeking to have h'orsh'/it's healthy, functional male reproductive system mutilated into complete dysfunction, and formed into a poor imitation of female genitalia.

  You are definitely, absolutely, the one with “issues”.


----------



## deltex1

Here's some trans peeps you might meet in the shit house.  You need to know their bonafides before you ask them...wtfo?

List of transgender people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Seawytch

Redfish said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ACtually the ladies room works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can also tell you that gays have never bothered this women other than inside her diseased brainwashed mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she got punished for standing by her beliefs,  Springsteen gets praised for standing by his.
> 
> But the same "performers" who won't play in NC will go to muslim countries where gays are executed.   WTF?
Click to expand...


She broke civil law, Springsteen did not.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's a safe bet that the overwhelming vast majority of women are not, and never will be, OK with this; nor will the vast majority of men who have wives, daughters, or sisters about whom they care.
> 
> So, let the Democrats back the perverts, freaks, and degenerates on this issue.  It can only help the GOP to be seen as the party that is standing against this outrageous madness and evil.  OK, so perhaps we'll lose whatever meager part we might otherwise have had of the LGBpbi*WTF* vote, but that's nothing compared the votes we'll gain from those who truly care about the safety and well-being of women.



You're wrong. Women have much less of a problem with trans people in restrooms than men do.  Same goes for young people. Older males have the problem...they'll die out.

Exclusive: Women, young more open on transgender issue in U.S. - Reuters/Ipsos poll | Reuters


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can also tell you that gays have never bothered this women other than inside her diseased brainwashed mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she got punished for standing by her beliefs,  Springsteen gets praised for standing by his.
> 
> But the same "performers" who won't play in NC will go to muslim countries where gays are executed.   WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke civil law, Springsteen did not.
Click to expand...


Wait, I cannot refuse to perform a service for money, but Springsteen can?


----------



## BULLDOG

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "living as a woman"? How do women live any different than men? Criteria? WHAT criteria? You've set the criteria at "gender identity" and that's what I would use. It shouldn't matter how I "live as" ...whatever that means... or what I am wearing for that matter. And what is this "when it began" bullshit? Do transgenders have to undergo some initiation period?
> 
> It sounds like you have a more impossible task of disproving my gender identity than normal people would have in proving a transgender wasn't a woman. Am I going to be put through an interrogation every time I need to use the restroom? Are you going to judge me on the basis of how I am dressed? Are you going to question my gender identity based on your fucking opinion? No... let me tell you what you're going to do... you're going to allow ME to use the women's restroom or I will call the ACLU and my attorney and sue your ass off for violating my rights.
Click to expand...



You do make some points, but I see no problem with relying on community standards to determine if a person is actually trans,  or just a guy in a dress. It works for the definition of pornography. No reason why it shouldn't work in lieu of a better form of identification.


----------



## Borillar

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


You are aware, aren't you, that the ladies room doesn't have urinals or troughs where a man can whip his dick out to pee in? They have closed stalls. There is little likelihood that your poor 8 year old daughter will be scarred for life by seeing a penis. I can understand why the ladies would be upset though. There always seems to be a waiting line for the ladies room at nearly any venue, while the men usually don't have to wait.


----------



## Seawytch

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also for Renae and Renae isn't bothering anyone so why does Renae bother you?  You homophobic?  Do you do know most homophobes are self loathing gays, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he doesn't bother anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can also tell you that gays have never bothered this women other than inside her diseased brainwashed mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she got punished for standing by her beliefs,  Springsteen gets praised for standing by his.
> 
> But the same "performers" who won't play in NC will go to muslim countries where gays are executed.   WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She broke civil law, Springsteen did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, I cannot refuse to perform a service for money, but Springsteen can?
Click to expand...


Is Springsteen a government employee paid by the taxpayer?


----------



## sealybobo

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she uses the stall like a lady, no harm no foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean HE... if HE uses the stall like a lady... and that's fine with me. I don't want to sexually molest anyone or expose myself. I do admit, there is something kind of erotic about the idea of being in a women's restroom stall next to a hot babe taking a piss. Perhaps catching a glimpse of her panties around her ankles under the bottom of the stall... I've got sort of a foot fetish... Kat's avatars drive me crazy man! It's kind of turning me on a little to think about it.... so when can we get the ball rolling on this new law? I'm getting horny!
Click to expand...

Dress up as a woman and meet me at lifetime fitness!


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of [sealybobo].  Must be an election year because Republicans are trying desperately to fix the unfavorable rating they have with women.
> 
> Republicans will fling any and everything at us between now and election year no matter how imaginary their arguments are just to try to win over a few votes in hope of winning the election but I promise you this aint gonna work.  Republicans are too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether that is true or not, this is certainly a good position to take.
> 
> Democrats are lining up behind the freaks who want to let creepy male perverts into women's restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and dressing facilities.
> 
> It's a safe bet that the overwhelming vast majority of women are not, and never will be, OK with this; nor will the vast majority of men who have wives, daughters, or sisters about whom they care.
> 
> So, let the Democrats back the perverts, freaks, and degenerates on this issue.  It can only help the GOP to be seen as the party that is standing against this outrageous madness and evil.  OK, so perhaps we'll lose whatever meager part we might otherwise have had of the LGBpbi*WTF* vote, but that's nothing compared the votes we'll gain from those who truly care about the safety and well-being of women.
Click to expand...

Wrong! Ever see orange is the new black? They get along well in women's prisons when the law rules it wouldn't be safe to put them with men. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Pop23

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "living as a woman"? How do women live any different than men? Criteria? WHAT criteria? You've set the criteria at "gender identity" and that's what I would use. It shouldn't matter how I "live as" ...whatever that means... or what I am wearing for that matter. And what is this "when it began" bullshit? Do transgenders have to undergo some initiation period?
> 
> It sounds like you have a more impossible task of disproving my gender identity than normal people would have in proving a transgender wasn't a woman. Am I going to be put through an interrogation every time I need to use the restroom? Are you going to judge me on the basis of how I am dressed? Are you going to question my gender identity based on your fucking opinion? No... let me tell you what you're going to do... you're going to allow ME to use the women's restroom or I will call the ACLU and my attorney and sue your ass off for violating my rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do make some points, but I see no problem with relying on community standards to determine if a person is actually trans,  or just a guy in a dress. It works for the definition of pornography. No reason why it shouldn't work in lieu of a better form of identification.
Click to expand...


You can see the porn, you can't see into the mind


----------



## Boss

BULLDOG said:


> You do make some points, but I see no problem with relying on community standards to determine if a person is actually trans, or just a guy in a dress. It works for the definition of pornography. No reason why it shouldn't work in lieu of a better form of identification.



But you can't leave it up to community standards if you pass some kind of law protecting gender identity as a constitutional individual right... and that's what we're currently debating. The FACT remains, a trans IS just a guy in a dress. They identify as women... that's the whole issue here. There is no transsexual gender, that's a contradiction of terms... an oxymoron. It's like saying there are male females. You are either xx chromosome or xy chromosome... male or female. There is no "in-between" here and there never has been. Even hermaphrodites are mostly one or the other.  

Now.... IF we are going to make it to where "transgenders" who are males identifying as female, are allowed to go into women's restrooms as a matter of their rights... then you must allow anyone who is male to go in because you can't tell if they are legitimately "transgender" or just pretending to be. There is no test, no defining attribute, no way to discern this and be absolutely correct always.


----------



## Boss

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she uses the stall like a lady, no harm no foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean HE... if HE uses the stall like a lady... and that's fine with me. I don't want to sexually molest anyone or expose myself. I do admit, there is something kind of erotic about the idea of being in a women's restroom stall next to a hot babe taking a piss. Perhaps catching a glimpse of her panties around her ankles under the bottom of the stall... I've got sort of a foot fetish... Kat's avatars drive me crazy man! It's kind of turning me on a little to think about it.... so when can we get the ball rolling on this new law? I'm getting horny!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dress up as a woman and meet me at lifetime fitness!
Click to expand...


Why in the living hell would I ever want to do that? Gross!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## JoeMoma

BULLDOG said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know she bothers you people but that's your problem. You tell me how she bothers you and we will both see that she really isn't bothering you at all. The problem with you is all in your fucking stupid head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you don't see the problem. You're imagining the problem to be some sort of prejudice against transgenders... it's not.  The problem is, when you allow persons with penises into the women's restrooms, you also allow sexual predators. There is no way for us to discern if someone is a "harmless transgender" person or a sexual predator. By enabling this policy, you remove the reasonable expectation factor under the law... so now, if you have a sexual predator in the women's room, they can simply claim they were within their rights to be there (gender identity).
> 
> Look... imagine a court case where a victim claims to have been sexually molested in a women's restroom... It will all boil down to the predator's word against the victim. There is no reason for the predator not to have been there... whereas, if you have the restriction of females only, then what was he doing there? This might determine the outcome of such a case. All because we're trying to appease confused men who think they are women.
> 
> But hey... I am an open-minded guy!  ...If we're going to make this law of the land, that males can go into female restrooms, then so be it... I will begin to use women's restrooms exclusively from now on! I will also encourage every virile heterosexual male out there to do the same... just claim you felt like a woman today! What are you going to do about that? Challenge my gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the relevant part of that. Nobody is saying all men should be allowed in women's restrooms.They are saying transgender. Nobody becomes  transgender until they begin the transition and live their lives as a woman.That transition includes much more than putting on a dress. If you claim "I just feel like a woman today" that doesn't meet the criteria, and you know it.  In your scenario, the obvious first question would be "Is the accused living as a woman, and when did that begin" . If the accused had actually begun living as a woman, then it would be a he said--she said case as you describe. If not, then every law that is in effect now could be used against him.  Please tell me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the man has to do is say he feels like a woman
> 
> www.fpiw.org/blog/2015/12/29/wa-human-rights-commission-all-businesses-must-let-men-in-womens-bathroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was all it took to be transgender, I would agree with you. There is a lot more to it than that.
Click to expand...

Your disagreement isn't with me so much as it is with the Washington State Human Rights Commission and those jurisdictions that are passing laws that allow people to use whichever restroom they say are aporopriate.


----------



## BULLDOG

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do make some points, but I see no problem with relying on community standards to determine if a person is actually trans, or just a guy in a dress. It works for the definition of pornography. No reason why it shouldn't work in lieu of a better form of identification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't leave it up to community standards if you pass some kind of law protecting gender identity as a constitutional individual right... and that's what we're currently debating. The FACT remains, a trans IS just a guy in a dress. They identify as women... that's the whole issue here. There is no transsexual gender, that's a contradiction of terms... an oxymoron. It's like saying there are male females. You are either xx chromosome or xy chromosome... male or female. There is no "in-between" here and there never has been. Even hermaphrodites are mostly one or the other.
> 
> Now.... IF we are going to make it to where "transgenders" who are males identifying as female, are allowed to go into women's restrooms as a matter of their rights... then you must allow anyone who is male to go in because you can't tell if they are legitimately "transgender" or just pretending to be. There is no test, no defining attribute, no way to discern this and be absolutely correct always.
Click to expand...



But gender identity is already constitutional right. This isn't about that.  We're discussing whether they can practice their constitutional right in a woman's bathroom.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

sealybobo said:


> Wrong! Ever see orange is the new black? They get along well in women's prisons when the law rules it wouldn't be safe to put them with men. What's wrong with you?



  So, a fictional TV show is your reference to how reality works, and fictional criminals in prison are your reference to how normal people behave.  Do I have this about right?

  I've never watched that show, but it seems to me that I am getting a reasonable sense of what to make of what it means for you to cite it as you have.


----------



## Boss

Borillar said:


> You are aware, aren't you, that the ladies room doesn't have urinals or troughs where a man can whip his dick out to pee in? They have closed stalls. There is little likelihood that your poor 8 year old daughter will be scarred for life by seeing a penis. I can understand why the ladies would be upset though. There always seems to be a waiting line for the ladies room at nearly any venue, while the men usually don't have to wait.



You are aware that men's rooms have stalls just like the women's room, aren't you? What's the problem with the tranny using a stall in the men's room? Seems to me like SOME men simply want to find a valid justification for using the women's restrooms... and hey... I'm fine with that, as long as we're going to allow it for ALL!   Let's get the ball rolling on this!  I'll be happy to use women's restrooms exclusively... they tend to be much cleaner, less piss on the floor, etc. They smell better too! Maybe not after I'm finished, but for now they are. 

I'm totally 100% serious about this, I am not simply being facetious, I fully intend to take advantage of this "gender identity" thing... I wish it had been in vogue back when I was in high school!  I mean... only a GAY man would want to go to the restroom with other men! 
I wanna go pee-pee with the ladies!


----------



## P@triot

Renae said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender and sex are two different things. Well, they have not always been, but today they are. Definitions are changing, bla bla.
> 
> Here is what I don't get, so help me out here. You claim above that eagle cannot separate gender from sex, but you do. Well, if so, why are you trying to put them back together?
> 
> Also, I read you say, you look like a woman, but not that you are a woman. You did say transgender women, but that's not the same. I guess I am asking, why is not enough to just feel like a woman, but you must transform to look like one. Who you are trying to fool with the look, yourself or others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say I'm trying to FOOL anyone?  That's quit offensive, in fact it's utterly offensive.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is quell the inner pain, the inner suffering by making the inner and outer me, coincide.  Being a big burly hairy man... is PAINFUL.
> 
> The amount of serenity I have achieved as I go down this path... is amazing.
Click to expand...

Renae - is it problematic for people in that position to simply use the restroom which they should based on there biology? It would seem to me that they could just go in for a few minutes, do what they have to do, and then move on. Is it really that big of an issue for people in your situation?


----------



## Boss

BULLDOG said:


> But gender identity is already constitutional right. This isn't about that. We're discussing whether they can practice their constitutional right in a woman's bathroom.



You're going to have to show me where THAT is in the constitution.  Discrimination based on SEX is  in the Constitution, but we're talking about GENDER IDENTITY here.... totally different animal.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Ever see orange is the new black? They get along well in women's prisons when the law rules it wouldn't be safe to put them with men. What's wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, a fictional TV show is your reference to how reality works, and fictional criminals in prison are your reference to how normal people behave.  Do I have this about right?
> 
> I've never watched that show, but it seems to me that I am getting a reasonable sense of what to make o what it means for you to cite it as you have.
Click to expand...

You have to admit - that is _hilarious_. Leave it to a liberal to use a fictional Hollywood production as their frame of reference for forming the basis of their views.

Sadly, the left has been doing that for decades. I used to lose my mind when I would hear a liberal use the immature Hollywood movie "it's all about the oil" line. Uh...._where_ is all of the oil then? If we went into Iraq for oil, why didn't we plant the American flag and put them under our control? And why was gasoline $3.84 per gallon during the Obama reign of terror?

Trying to discuss policy with liberals is like trying to discuss it with children. They are simply so far removed from reality (and facts) that they can't comprehend the truth.


----------



## eagle1462010

The thread keeps going on...........Recaping............

We are expected to ACCEPT THIS.........









DId I miss anything...................


----------



## Boss

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Ever see orange is the new black? They get along well in women's prisons when the law rules it wouldn't be safe to put them with men. What's wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, a fictional TV show is your reference to how reality works, and fictional criminals in prison are your reference to how normal people behave.  Do I have this about right?
> 
> I've never watched that show, but it seems to me that I am getting a reasonable sense of what to make o what it means for you to cite it as you have.
Click to expand...


Silly boob does that... he lives his life solely based on what he sees on television. He probably believes it's all reality happening in real time.


----------



## BULLDOG

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender and sex are two different things. Well, they have not always been, but today they are. Definitions are changing, bla bla.
> 
> Here is what I don't get, so help me out here. You claim above that eagle cannot separate gender from sex, but you do. Well, if so, why are you trying to put them back together?
> 
> Also, I read you say, you look like a woman, but not that you are a woman. You did say transgender women, but that's not the same. I guess I am asking, why is not enough to just feel like a woman, but you must transform to look like one. Who you are trying to fool with the look, yourself or others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say I'm trying to FOOL anyone?  That's quit offensive, in fact it's utterly offensive.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is quell the inner pain, the inner suffering by making the inner and outer me, coincide.  Being a big burly hairy man... is PAINFUL.
> 
> The amount of serenity I have achieved as I go down this path... is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renae - is it problematic for people in that position to simply use the restroom which they should based on there biology? It would seem to me that they could just go in for a few minutes, do what they have to do, and then move on. Is it really that big of an issue for people in your situation?
Click to expand...


















Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Boss said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Ever see orange is the new black? They get along well in women's prisons when the law rules it wouldn't be safe to put them with men. What's wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, a fictional TV show is your reference to how reality works, and fictional criminals in prison are your reference to how normal people behave.  Do I have this about right?
> 
> I've never watched that show, but it seems to me that I am getting a reasonable sense of what to make o what it means for you to cite it as you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boob does that... he lives his life solely based on what he sees on television. He probably believes it's all reality happening in real time.
Click to expand...


  Aside from the use of fiction as a reference for reality, what do you suppose it means that this mute donkey is treating what I assume to be fictional depictions of convicted criminals in prison as a reference for normal people in society at large?


----------



## sealybobo

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she uses the stall like a lady, no harm no foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean HE... if HE uses the stall like a lady... and that's fine with me. I don't want to sexually molest anyone or expose myself. I do admit, there is something kind of erotic about the idea of being in a women's restroom stall next to a hot babe taking a piss. Perhaps catching a glimpse of her panties around her ankles under the bottom of the stall... I've got sort of a foot fetish... Kat's avatars drive me crazy man! It's kind of turning me on a little to think about it.... so when can we get the ball rolling on this new law? I'm getting horny!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dress up as a woman and meet me at lifetime fitness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in the living hell would I ever want to do that? Gross!
Click to expand...

To see all that t&a n pussy. Towl fight anyone? I'm thinking of the wayans brothers in white chicks. Me and you.

Or Tom thanks and that b list actor on boosom buddies


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do make some points, but I see no problem with relying on community standards to determine if a person is actually trans, or just a guy in a dress. It works for the definition of pornography. No reason why it shouldn't work in lieu of a better form of identification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't leave it up to community standards if you pass some kind of law protecting gender identity as a constitutional individual right... and that's what we're currently debating. The FACT remains, a trans IS just a guy in a dress. They identify as women... that's the whole issue here. There is no transsexual gender, that's a contradiction of terms... an oxymoron. It's like saying there are male females. You are either xx chromosome or xy chromosome... male or female. There is no "in-between" here and there never has been. Even hermaphrodites are mostly one or the other.
> 
> Now.... IF we are going to make it to where "transgenders" who are males identifying as female, are allowed to go into women's restrooms as a matter of their rights... then you must allow anyone who is male to go in because you can't tell if they are legitimately "transgender" or just pretending to be. There is no test, no defining attribute, no way to discern this and be absolutely correct always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But gender identity is already constitutional right. This isn't about that.  We're discussing whether they can practice their constitutional right in a woman's bathroom.
Click to expand...

There is *no* Constitutional right to deny your biology, facts, and reality. I'm sorry, but it just doesn't exist Bulldog. A person born with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is in fact, a man. Science _proves_ that and nobody can deny it.

I posted this earlier and I'll post it again. I suffer from a condition where I "identify" as President of the United States. So by law, I should have unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo. And I pose no threat to the actual president and I will comply with all Secret Service security protocols just to make sure.

But of course - Obama would never allow that and people like _you_ would *never* support that. Why? Because the left's position on this is 100% disingenuous.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Ever see orange is the new black? They get along well in women's prisons when the law rules it wouldn't be safe to put them with men. What's wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, a fictional TV show is your reference to how reality works, and fictional criminals in prison are your reference to how normal people behave.  Do I have this about right?
> 
> I've never watched that show, but it seems to me that I am getting a reasonable sense of what to make o what it means for you to cite it as you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boob does that... he lives his life solely based on what he sees on television. He probably believes it's all reality happening in real time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from the use of fiction as a reference for reality, what do you suppose it means that this mute donkey is treating what I assume to be fictional depictions of convicted criminals in prison as a reference for normal people in society at large?
Click to expand...

Where do you think criminals come from outer space or a 3rd dimension?


----------



## BULLDOG

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> But gender identity is already constitutional right. This isn't about that. We're discussing whether they can practice their constitutional right in a woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to show me where THAT is in the constitution.  Discrimination based on SEX is  in the Constitution, but we're talking about GENDER IDENTITY here.... totally different animal.
Click to expand...



In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.


----------



## Borillar

Boss said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware, aren't you, that the ladies room doesn't have urinals or troughs where a man can whip his dick out to pee in? They have closed stalls. There is little likelihood that your poor 8 year old daughter will be scarred for life by seeing a penis. I can understand why the ladies would be upset though. There always seems to be a waiting line for the ladies room at nearly any venue, while the men usually don't have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that men's rooms have stalls just like the women's room, aren't you? What's the problem with the tranny using a stall in the men's room? Seems to me like SOME men simply want to find a valid justification for using the women's restrooms... and hey... I'm fine with that, as long as we're going to allow it for ALL!   Let's get the ball rolling on this!  I'll be happy to use women's restrooms exclusively... they tend to be much cleaner, less piss on the floor, etc. They smell better too! Maybe not after I'm finished, but for now they are.
> 
> I'm totally 100% serious about this, I am not simply being facetious, I fully intend to take advantage of this "gender identity" thing... I wish it had been in vogue back when I was in high school!  I mean... only a GAY man would want to go to the restroom with other men!
> I wanna go pee-pee with the ladies!
Click to expand...

Whatever trips your trigger. Just remember to lift the lid when you piss, make sure you flush, and put the lid back down when you're done.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> There is *no* Constitutional right to deny your biology, facts, and reality. I'm sorry, but it just doesn't exist Bulldog. A person born with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is in fact, a man. Science _proves_ that and nobody can deny it.



  Well, there sort of is.  First Amendment, freedom of speech.

  If I want to stand up in public and say, _“I am a woman!”_, I think a strong case can be made that I have a right to do so.

  Of course, I'm not a woman; I'm a 53-year-old man.  I can say that I'm a woman, but nothing in the Constitution obligates anyone else to believe me if I do, nor to treat my declaration as having any basis in truth.  And most certainly, there is nothing in the Constitution that affirms a right on my behalf to enter into women's-only restroom, bathing, or dressing facilities.


----------



## Borillar

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> But gender identity is already constitutional right. This isn't about that. We're discussing whether they can practice their constitutional right in a woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to show me where THAT is in the constitution.  Discrimination based on SEX is  in the Constitution, but we're talking about GENDER IDENTITY here.... totally different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.
Click to expand...

I guess we can always go back to what the founding fathers envisioned.


----------



## Boss

BULLDOG said:


> In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.



Sorry but lower court rulings don't mean something is in the Constitution.


----------



## BULLDOG

Borillar said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> But gender identity is already constitutional right. This isn't about that. We're discussing whether they can practice their constitutional right in a woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to show me where THAT is in the constitution.  Discrimination based on SEX is  in the Constitution, but we're talking about GENDER IDENTITY here.... totally different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we can always go back to what the founding fathers envisioned.
Click to expand...


You ever actually use one of those?


----------



## Katzndogz

Think of how much easier life will be for guys sneaking into the women's room to set up cameras.  And those companies that actually provide a lounge with places for women to lay down.  Twice as much fun.


----------



## Borillar

BULLDOG said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> But gender identity is already constitutional right. This isn't about that. We're discussing whether they can practice their constitutional right in a woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to show me where THAT is in the constitution.  Discrimination based on SEX is  in the Constitution, but we're talking about GENDER IDENTITY here.... totally different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we can always go back to what the founding fathers envisioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever actually use one of those?
Click to expand...

Sure. I have lots of ranchers in my extended family. Had some cousins in North Dakota still using an outhouse back in the 60's when I was a kid. You still see a lot of them in more primitive campgrounds and rest stops.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?



Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.

Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.

Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.

Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is *no* Constitutional right to deny your biology, facts, and reality. I'm sorry, but it just doesn't exist Bulldog. A person born with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is in fact, a man. Science _proves_ that and nobody can deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there sort of is.  First Amendment, freedom of speech.
> 
> If I want to stand up in public and say, _“I am a woman!”_, I think a strong case can be made that I have a right to do so.
> 
> Of course, I'm not a woman; I'm a 53-year-old man.  I can say that I'm a woman, but nothing in the Constitution obligates anyone else to believe me if I do, nor to treat my declaration as having any basis in truth.  And most certainly, there is nothing in the Constitution that affirms a right on my behalf to enter into women's-only restroom, bathing, or dressing facilities.
Click to expand...

Nobody is arguing "freedom of speech". What they are arguing is that the Constitution prevents sexual discrimination. And I'm saying there is no "discrimination" because facts, science, and biology proves that a man is a man and a woman is a woman. A person doesn't get to choose that for themselves. Sorry. They can't certainly stand up and proclaim it. But they can't use the wrong bathroom because they _believe_ it. Science trumps their mental illness.


----------



## P@triot

The final solution to this nightmare is going to be single occupancy facilities. It's the only way to prevent the mentally disturbed and the sexual predators from violating the space and the rights of society.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## BULLDOG

Rottweiler said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
Click to expand...







Trans Folks Respond to 'Bathroom Bills' With #WeJustNeedtoPee Selfies | Advocate.com


----------



## BULLDOG

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but lower court rulings don't mean something is in the Constitution.
Click to expand...


The burden would be on you to prove being transgender is unconstitutional. My beard is not mentioned in the constitution either, so do you think it's unconstitutional too?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender and sex are two different things. Well, they have not always been, but today they are. Definitions are changing, bla bla.
> 
> Here is what I don't get, so help me out here. You claim above that eagle cannot separate gender from sex, but you do. Well, if so, why are you trying to put them back together?
> 
> Also, I read you say, you look like a woman, but not that you are a woman. You did say transgender women, but that's not the same. I guess I am asking, why is not enough to just feel like a woman, but you must transform to look like one. Who you are trying to fool with the look, yourself or others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say I'm trying to FOOL anyone?  That's quit offensive, in fact it's utterly offensive.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is quell the inner pain, the inner suffering by making the inner and outer me, coincide.  Being a big burly hairy man... is PAINFUL.
> 
> The amount of serenity I have achieved as I go down this path... is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renae - is it problematic for people in that position to simply use the restroom which they should based on there biology? It would seem to me that they could just go in for a few minutes, do what they have to do, and then move on. Is it really that big of an issue for people in your situation?
Click to expand...


Pre Operative or Post?

If someone is post operative, do you believe them to be "biologically" their pre or post operative gender?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
Click to expand...


Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.


----------



## Skylar

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender and sex are two different things. Well, they have not always been, but today they are. Definitions are changing, bla bla.
> 
> Here is what I don't get, so help me out here. You claim above that eagle cannot separate gender from sex, but you do. Well, if so, why are you trying to put them back together?
> 
> Also, I read you say, you look like a woman, but not that you are a woman. You did say transgender women, but that's not the same. I guess I am asking, why is not enough to just feel like a woman, but you must transform to look like one. Who you are trying to fool with the look, yourself or others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say I'm trying to FOOL anyone?  That's quit offensive, in fact it's utterly offensive.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is quell the inner pain, the inner suffering by making the inner and outer me, coincide.  Being a big burly hairy man... is PAINFUL.
> 
> The amount of serenity I have achieved as I go down this path... is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renae - is it problematic for people in that position to simply use the restroom which they should based on there biology? It would seem to me that they could just go in for a few minutes, do what they have to do, and then move on. Is it really that big of an issue for people in your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pre Operative or Post?
> 
> If someone is post operative, do you believe them to be "biologically" their pre or post operative gender?
Click to expand...


Genetically, maybe. But they lack much of the defining biological bits.

The characteristics of biological sex are largely tied to hormones.


----------



## Kondor3

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a dude in here that keeps the WANKER........has a WIFE...........and is taking hormones to get big tits.........
> 
> And he.....she.......it .......says we are the ones with the problem..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm taking hormones to prep for GRS.  That you cannot separate Gender from Sex shows you are the one with a limited IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender and sex are two different things. Well, they have not always been, but today they are. Definitions are changing, bla bla.
> 
> Here is what I don't get, so help me out here. You claim above that eagle cannot separate gender from sex, but you do. Well, if so, why are you trying to put them back together?
> 
> Also, I read you say, you look like a woman, but not that you are a woman. You did say transgender women, but that's not the same. I guess I am asking, why is not enough to just feel like a woman, but you must transform to look like one. Who you are trying to fool with the look, yourself or others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say I'm trying to FOOL anyone?  That's quit offensive, in fact it's utterly offensive.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is quell the inner pain, the inner suffering by making the inner and outer me, coincide.  Being a big burly hairy man... is PAINFUL.
> 
> The amount of serenity I have achieved as I go down this path... is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renae - is it problematic for people in that position to simply use the restroom which they should based on there biology? It would seem to me that they could just go in for a few minutes, do what they have to do, and then move on. Is it really that big of an issue for people in your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pre Operative or Post?
> 
> If someone is post operative, do you believe them to be "biologically" their pre or post operative gender?
Click to expand...

A man who gets his pekker chopped off and his innards relocated to create a 'portal', is not a woman; merely a eunuch with severe psychological problems.


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> The final solution to this nightmare is going to be single occupancy facilities. It's the only way to prevent the mentally disturbed and the sexual predators from violating the space and the rights of society.



Or tell em to fuck off

Much cheaper


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
Click to expand...


And you can tell that from photos alone?

The desperation is deep in this one


----------



## Seawytch

These are *real* transgendered people. 

10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE

You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
Click to expand...

You can put lipstick and a dress on a man. Everybody will still know it is a man. Which is exactly why the left is pushing for these laws. If people really looked like all of the fake pictures posted on here, the laws wouldn't be necessary.

This is what drives me nuts about liberals. They can't even have an _honest_ debate. Everything has to be 100% disingenuous because their views are formed from their feelings instead of from sound, rational thought. And when you try to put irrational feelings up against sound, rational thought, you get slaughtered in a debate. So liberals revert to lies.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?



If they don't have dicks, sure, why not?

Are you afraid they'd get laughed at?


----------



## Skylar

Seawytch said:


> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?



That's the part that is fucking hysterical: transgendered men would cause far more of a hubub with the offendable ladies than a transgender woman would.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Seawytch said:


> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?



Not one of the 10 is what I'd call "handsome"....here's just a few of them.

Chaz Bono....I mean WTF you need contact lenses if you think she is "handsome", make good Sumo Wrestler material though.







None of these are remotely "handsome", ugly tattooed freak shows more like.


----------



## Kondor3

Seawytch said:


> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?


You're right.

We need a third bathroom category.

(1) He (2) She (3) *It.*

And we construct (3) in proportion to their numbers amongst the rest (sane, normal) of the population.

At that rate, for every 100,000 (1)s and (2)s, we can build a (3).

And locate them conveniently in sewers and landfills.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?


No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.

So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.


----------



## Pop23

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the 10 is what I'd call "handsome"....here's just a few of them.
> 
> Chaz Bono....I mean WTF you need contact lenses if you think she is "handsome", make good Sumo Wrestler material though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these are remotely "handsome", ugly tattooed freak shows more like.
Click to expand...


How many are porn stars. Wytch love the porn stars


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
Click to expand...

Sea - even if that were true (and it's not), what difference does it make? The deplorable laws being pushed by the left doesn't discriminate against "cross-dressers". It allows _anyone_ who wants to engage in disturbing behavior to do so.

Tell me Sea - do you believe these people have the right to walk into a public bathroom, strip down naked so that my precious 5 year old daughter unexpectedly has a dick in her face when she walks out of a stall? And don't tell me "it won't happen" because it already has. I get that people like Renae wouldn't do that. I totally get it. People like him are respectful. But not everybody is like that and there are a ton of sexual predators out there cashing in on this liberal idiocy already.

Anybody who would put the sexual needs of an adult before the basic rights of a child is a dirt bag. So I defy you to tell us that you believe that sexual deviants "rights" trumps my daughters or that my daughter should be subjected to that sickness.


----------



## Kondor3

The Fruit Loops on the Left have finally pushed too far... I hope this costs them dearly at the polls in November.


----------



## Pop23

Kondor3 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> We need a third bathroom category.
> 
> (1) He (2) She (3) *It.*
> 
> And we construct (3) in proportion to their numbers amongst the rest (sane, normal) of the population.
> 
> At that rate, for every 100,000 (1)s and (2)s, we can build a (3).
> 
> And locate them conveniently in sewers and landfills.
Click to expand...


Makes complete sense


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the part that is fucking hysterical: transgendered men would cause far more of a hubub with the offendable ladies than a transgender woman would.
Click to expand...

You can make stuff up all you want - but I've asked my wife, my mom, and my mother-in-law so far and all three of them said they are completely and appalled by anything with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome walking into _their_ bathroom (as they should be).

Again Skylar, if even half the stuff that you are making up were true, then your side of the aisle wouldn't be pushing for these laws. Why the need for laws if nobody could tell that the man walking into the men's room was actually a woman and the woman walking into the women's room were actually a man? The whole reason your side is pushing for these laws is because every rational person in American can tell in 100% of the cases save for the rare instance where somebody received exceptional surgery and hormones.


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the part that is fucking hysterical: transgendered men would cause far more of a hubub with the offendable ladies than a transgender woman would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can make stuff up all you want - but I've asked my wife, my mom, and my mother-in-law so far and all three of them said they are completely and appalled by anything with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome walking into _their_ bathroom (as they should be).
> 
> Again Skylar, if even half the stuff that you are making up were true, then your side of the aisle wouldn't be pushing for these laws. Why the need for laws if nobody could tell that the man walking into the men's room was actually a woman and the woman walking into the women's room were actually a man? The whole reason your side is pushing for these laws is because every rational person in American can tell in 100% of the cases save for the rare instance where somebody received exceptional surgery and hormones.
Click to expand...


I've challanged the progressives to remove the bathroom doors in their homes and replace them with the stall doors from public restrooms. Next invite the friends, neighbors and family over and see if they feel it's private. 

None have taken the challenge.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> use a bathroom designated for family or handicapped. no need for special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking for special treatment.... Im asking to use the restroom appropriate for my gender.  I'm not ashamed of who I am.
Click to expand...


By following your definitions of gender and sex, you keep insisting to use bathroom assigned to gender. What's wrong with using bathroom assigned to your sex?


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> a human being with a penis and testicles is not a woman, no matter what that person thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same, no matter how many time you stamp your feet.
Click to expand...


You keep repeating that. It's true, they're not the same, but they're actually not what you think they are. According to APA these below are the definitions.

*Sex* refers to a person’s biological status and is typically categorized as male, female, or intersex (i.e., atypical combinations of features that usually distinguish male from female). There are a number of indicators of biological sex, including sex chromosomes, gonads, internal reproductive organs, and external genitalia.

*Gender* refers to the attitudes, feelings, and behaviors that a given culture associates with a person’s biological sex. Behavior that is compatible with cultural expectations is referred to as gender-normative; behaviors that are viewed as incompatible with these expectations constitute gender non-conformity.

Definition of Terms - APA

Based on their definitions, you're wrong. Sex and gender are not the same thing, but are closely related, meaning you can't have gender that's different from your biological sex, but you can have different *gender identity* and when you're thinking about gender, I believe you're actually talking about gender identity. Not the same thing.

Edit: I kept reading old posts and this is what I found. You said it yourself.



Renae said:


> Gender dysphoria is a condition where a person experiences discomfort or distress because there's a *mismatch between their biological sex and gender identity*. It's sometimes known as gender identity disorder (GID), gender incongruence or transgenderism.



Note this... "*between their biological sex and gender identity", *not gender*. *This confirms what I said above. So every time you were using word "gender", you actually suppose to use "gender identity" and then your statements would be true. Therefore, if you're insisting on using bathroom appropriate to your gender, that would be men's bathroom. Sorry.


----------



## Ame®icano

ClosedCaption said:


>



Could it be any simpler than: Boys have penis, and girls have vagina. How about  XY = man, and XX = woman.

How stupid you gotta be to not understand that?


----------



## Ame®icano

Lucy Hamilton said:


>





Is handicapped also considered a gender?


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read your definition of bigot again. You're bigoted against people who want to protect their children from potential abuse. You've decided they hate transgenders. Just like you decided the creep in the bathroom is probably on parole. All you do is cast bigoted judgment against people based on your intolerant opinions... You're a regular Archie Bunker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?
Click to expand...


I do. On my scum scale they're just below the communists.


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attack Catholic Priests that enter mens restrooms with young boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go being a bigot again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no, you don't get to run tough guy.
> 
> You claim that you don't want children attacked by sick perverts and you have case ALL trans as perverted threats.
> Yet, you ignore Catholic Priests, who have had a sadly high number of priests molesting young boys.
> 
> So I guess that mean's you're okay with with the sexual exploitation of young boys...
> 
> OR you have no intellectual defense of your position when it's exposed as the ignorance it is.
Click to expand...


He actually did not claim that, but this... [snip]



Boss said:


> But again... this is not about transgender people. I am sure there are some who are not perverted... *this is about allowing men in women's restrooms.* There is too much of a risk and too many undesirable things can happen of which no one has any recourse for once the damage is done.



It seems someone's being dishonest here...


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> I am a transwoman yes.  Pre-op and one year on hormones.



Finally you said it correctly. Transwoman would be correct term. 

Let's summarize what we got so far.

Gender is associated with biological sex.
Gender identity is associated with sense of gender.

Your gender *and* sex is male.
Your gender identity is female transgender.

You''ll probably disagree, but my previous posts are explaining what I said here.


----------



## Ame®icano

Boss said:


> Again... since you're such a bigot and this went over your head the first dozen times... I don't have a problem with you being transgender. I don't believe all transgenders are perverts who would harm children... my viewpoint has nothing to do with how you identify sexually.... it's about you having a penis in a women's restroom... that's what I am opposed to. Penises don't belong in women's rest rooms..



This pretty much sounds like, until you chop it off, you have no business being in women's bathrooms.

There is always possibility of changing mind, but after SRS there is no coming back.


----------



## Wildman

Redfish said:


> the vast majority of outhouses that were on public property had one for men and one for women.* As usual, your ignorance is your most outstanding quality.*



i beg your pardon sir, he is not one bit ignorant..., he is major fucking STOOOO-PID !! ......


----------



## Wildman

i believe there shall be no open urinals in these fucked-in-the-head weirdoes, they walk into a stall squat and doodle/piddle, or whatever they call it. !!


----------



## Ame®icano

Tilly said:


> But Renae said s/he would refuse to use that bathroom, and would only use the ladies.



Would I be allowed to do the same if I put my wife's lipstick and eye liner? I'm feeling fucked up tonight, I saw dog shelter commercial that almost made me cry and I'm feeling so feminine...

And few days ago I was in the bar with several friends and few of them happen to be black. After few drinks I was thinking of applying to welfare. What is happening to me?

I really wanna go to the moon.


----------



## Ame®icano

Tilly said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Renae, Seawytch, and Moonglow if just for ONE single post they could be honest? Can you give an honest, consistent answer to this question:
> 
> I'm Rottweiler. I suffer from a condition. I "identify" as President of the United States. I experience a certain mental anguish if I don't dress in a suit, if I lose my American flag lapel pin, etc.
> 
> As such, I absolutely, positively deserve unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the presidential limo, and at least two Secret Service security details at all times. And denying me such is "bigoted", "hateful", and wrong. Oh - and you can't play the "security" card as I pose no threat to the President and I will comply with all security protocols upon entering the White House.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming you will completely support this? Failure to do so is extraordinary hypocrisy on your part and also shows a callous indifference to my condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, Mr President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Tilly!!! Thank you much! I've been insisting that even my closest friends refer to me as "Mr. President" and they won't. At least someone has some compassion for my plight. I would kiss you Tilly if I could...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't ask to use the ladies restroom, Mr President
Click to expand...


If he can read from teleprompter, he's qualified.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.



What's the point exactly?


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um....you're the one who can't accept science. You're under the bizarre impression that having an "X" chromosome and a "Y" chromosome doesn't make you a man. It makes you a "birth defect". You've completely denied science. Oh...and lets not forget you have completely denied the English language over and over and over when you claim that gender and sex are not the same despite the fact that I've published the official definition of the word gender which included "synonyms: sex"
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have acknowledged the biological "MALE" will not change.  See, unlike you I understand there is more to it then just biological sex.
> That's why they call it a "Gender Reassignment Surgery" not a sex change anymore.  You cannot CHANGE sex.  You can transition your gender.
> 
> You posted one segment of one dictionary.
> 
> I posted refuting sources.
> 
> So, you choose ignorance, because you are afraid.
Click to expand...


Funny you said it, but actually, it's still called SRS or Sex Reassignment Surgery. Hos it that possible if you cannot change sex? You see, some names are meant to sound big and to fool people in believing that impossible is possible. Take ACA or Affordable Care Act, or Jobs bill that don't produce jobs (plus there are 46 jobs bills stuck in the Senate as of today). OK, you got the point, I hope.

So, you're only half right. You cannot change sex. And you cannot change gender. 

However... to change the gender identity, all you need is a feelings. And pen. And a phone.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> You talking about Kim Davis? She was not "jailed for her beliefs". Kim Davis was jailed for breaking civil law. Kim Davis tried to force her personal religious belief on her secular, public, office.



Actually, she used public office to force her personal religious beliefs on others.
Without power of the office she couldn't do shit.

Pretty much the same as what LGBTQ are doing.


----------



## Ame®icano

Rottweiler said:


> Well for starters...you're stupid for supporting the medical community violating their "do no harm" first oath and butchering these people with unnecessary surgeries and then filling them with tons of hormones that their body could not otherwise create.
> 
> And here's the deal my dear - if the transgender community really looked like this - why the need for the laws forcing people to accept them in the wrong restroom or facility? I mean - what woman on earth would be alarmed if "Miss California 2013" (as the picture states - which is hilarious because it proves you are LYING as usual as I'm fairly certain no man has ever won a Miss America pageant) walked into their restroom?
> 
> But the reality is - they don't look like that. At all. Just look at Bruce Jenner. Putting lipstick and a dress on a man doesn't make him look like _any_ less of a man. It just makes him look like a creepy serial killer. Why do you insist on a false narrative? If these people actually looked that way - there would be no controversy and your side would be pushing for insane laws.



In my opinion, most of transgender women can't pass as a women. And when I say most, I mean 80 or 90 percent. On the other hand, and to be honest, at least 20 percent of today's biological women can't pass as a women neither. 

That trans man (Buck Angel) is still a woman. At least in her porno flicks she''s taking it six ways from sunday from pre-op trans women and it looks disgusting. Side thought, I wonder if that would be called straight sex?

I admit, I can't imagine what trans people are going thru, emotionally. But just because someone demands something because they feel that way, it doesn't make it right. It doesn't help neither that they don't budge on their demands, while screaming how we don't want to compromise.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.



  Yes.  Exactly the same thing.  Some may be more extreme than others; some may be suffering from greater degrees of mental illness and others, but aside from differences in degree, they are all exactly the same thing.

  You do realize, don't you, that as of the most recent information that has been made publicly known, “Caitlin” still has h'orsh'/it's fully-functioning and intact “boy parts”?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is post operative, do you believe them to be "biologically" their pre or post operative gender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetically, maybe. But they lack much of the defining biological bits.
> 
> The characteristics of biological sex are largely tied to hormones.
Click to expand...


  Sex is defined by one's reproductive role, not one's external appearance, or hormones.

  Assuming no injuries or defects, men produce sperm cells, and are equipped with parts to deposit these in a woman; and woman produce egg cells, and are equipped to receive sperm from men, and to allow those sperm to combine with their egg cells to produce new human beings.

  Under any technology that now exists, or can reasonably be expected to exist any time in the foreseeable future, there is no amount of hormone treatment, surgery, other alteration that will turn a man into a woman, and allow h'orsh'/it to fulfill a  woman's reproductive role.  The best that can be done is to turn a man into a very poor, nonfunctional, cosmetic mockery of a woman.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> Tell me Sea - do you believe these people have the right to walk into a public bathroom, strip down naked so that my precious 5 year old daughter unexpectedly has a dick in her face when she walks out of a stall? And don't tell me "it won't happen" because it already has. I get that people like Renae  wouldn't do that.



  What makes you so sure of that.  Someone who is as obviously f•••ed up in the head as h'orsh'/it is, there's no telling what h'orsh'/it might do.

  H'orsh'/it has openly admitted that h'orsh'/it carries a gun, and is prepared to use it to defend his “right” to sexually abuse girls and women.


----------



## Yarddog

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



Good point, I never let my little kid into a bathroom by himself, unless I check it out first.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Kondor3 said:


> The Fruit Loops on the Left have finally pushed too far... I hope this costs them dearly at the polls in November.



  Amen!


----------



## Bill Angel

People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)


----------



## Boss

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but lower court rulings don't mean something is in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden would be on you to prove being transgender is unconstitutional. My beard is not mentioned in the constitution either, so do you think it's unconstitutional too?
Click to expand...


You can't claim you have rights as a protected class under the constitution then demand I show you that your "protected class" is unconstitutional. I never claimed transgender was unconstitutional. I can see how a court could rule that discrimination against a transgender under certain circumstances is a violation of the equal protection clause. That doesn't mean transgender people are a protected class in all circumstances.


----------



## Pop23

Bill Angel said:


> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478



Pedophiles agree


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
Click to expand...


Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them. 

Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## Mac1958

I know this is going to be a crazy question, but here goes.

These folks didn't just spring up out of nowhere last month.

What did they do before this became such a big deal?  And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?

Sorry for the intellectual curiosity, I realize it's not cool here, but I would like to know.
.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
Click to expand...


One word answers?

Man

Woman

See how easy that was

Men have dick, women do not


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sea - even if that were true (and it's not), what difference does it make? The deplorable laws being pushed by the left doesn't discriminate against "cross-dressers". It allows _anyone_ who wants to engage in disturbing behavior to do so.
> 
> Tell me Sea - do you believe these people have the right to walk into a public bathroom, strip down naked so that my precious 5 year old daughter unexpectedly has a dick in her face when she walks out of a stall? And don't tell me "it won't happen" because it already has. I get that people like Renae wouldn't do that. I totally get it. People like him are respectful. But not everybody is like that and there are a ton of sexual predators out there cashing in on this liberal idiocy already.
> 
> Anybody who would put the sexual needs of an adult before the basic rights of a child is a dirt bag. So I defy you to tell us that you believe that sexual deviants "rights" trumps my daughters or that my daughter should be subjected to that sickness.
Click to expand...


Then prove to me it's not true. Show me absolute proof that the pictures you provided were of transgendered people. We know Caitlyn is, but the other two do not appear to be. Provide definitive proof that they ARE transgendered and not drag queens or cross dressers, which are not tat all the same thing as transgendered people. 

Trans people have been using the restrooms associated with the gender of their choice for decades and the scenario you described has not happened. More children have been molested by Republican members of congress than by trans people who are using restrooms to pee.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> I know this is going to be a crazy question, but here goes.
> 
> These folks didn't just spring up out of nowhere last month.
> 
> What did they do before this became such a big deal?  And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> Sorry for the intellectual curiosity, I realize it's not cool here, but I would like to know.
> .



No, they didn't just appear and they peed in the bathroom associated with the gender they were transitioning to...and still do. 

The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights. It caused the RWNJs to go nut jobbbier.


----------



## Seawytch

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point exactly?
Click to expand...


The point is that you and the rest of the pee police would make this person use the women's restroom:






And this individual use the men's room.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sea - even if that were true (and it's not), what difference does it make? The deplorable laws being pushed by the left doesn't discriminate against "cross-dressers". It allows _anyone_ who wants to engage in disturbing behavior to do so.
> 
> Tell me Sea - do you believe these people have the right to walk into a public bathroom, strip down naked so that my precious 5 year old daughter unexpectedly has a dick in her face when she walks out of a stall? And don't tell me "it won't happen" because it already has. I get that people like Renae wouldn't do that. I totally get it. People like him are respectful. But not everybody is like that and there are a ton of sexual predators out there cashing in on this liberal idiocy already.
> 
> Anybody who would put the sexual needs of an adult before the basic rights of a child is a dirt bag. So I defy you to tell us that you believe that sexual deviants "rights" trumps my daughters or that my daughter should be subjected to that sickness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove to me it's not true. Show me absolute proof that the pictures you provided were of transgendered people. We know Caitlyn is, but the other two do not appear to be. Provide definitive proof that they ARE transgendered and not drag queens or cross dressers, which are not tat all the same thing as transgendered people.
> 
> Trans people have been using the restrooms associated with the gender of their choice for decades and the scenario you described has not happened. More children have been molested by Republican members of congress than by trans people who are using restrooms to pee.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I can follow your logic here. You are completely and totally unable to "prove to _me_" that the people you posted were not born men.

The fact is - you know Bruce Jenner is "transgender" and nobody in their right mind would mistake him for a woman no matter how much makeup he puts in or how high his heels are.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Exactly the same thing.  Some may be more extreme than others; some may be suffering from greater degrees of mental illness and others, but aside from differences in degree, they are all exactly the same thing.
Click to expand...


No, not even remotely the same thing.

Cross-dresser
While anyone may wear clothes associated with a different sex, the term _cross-dresser_ is typically used to refer to heterosexual men who occasionally wear clothes, makeup, and accessories culturally associated with women. This activity is a form of gender expression, and not done for entertainment purposes. *Cross-dressers do not wish to permanently change their sex or live full-time as women.* _Replaces the term "transvestite."_

*PLEASE NOTE: *Transgender women are not cross-dressers or drag queens. Drag queens are men, typically gay men, who dress like women for the purpose of entertainment. *Be aware of the differences between transgender women, cross-dressers, and drag queens. Use the term preferred by the individual. *Do not use the word "transvestite" at all, unless someone specifically self-identifies that way.​


> You do realize, don't you, that as of the most recent information that has been made publicly known, “Caitlin” still has h'orsh'/it's fully-functioning and intact “boy parts”?



You do realize that trans people have to live as the gender they are reassigning to for one year before the surgery, rigtht? Where shall they pee while they must dress and function in public as the gender they are transitioning to?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want these genetically female people in the women's restroom with your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sea - even if that were true (and it's not), what difference does it make? The deplorable laws being pushed by the left doesn't discriminate against "cross-dressers". It allows _anyone_ who wants to engage in disturbing behavior to do so.
> 
> Tell me Sea - do you believe these people have the right to walk into a public bathroom, strip down naked so that my precious 5 year old daughter unexpectedly has a dick in her face when she walks out of a stall? And don't tell me "it won't happen" because it already has. I get that people like Renae wouldn't do that. I totally get it. People like him are respectful. But not everybody is like that and there are a ton of sexual predators out there cashing in on this liberal idiocy already.
> 
> Anybody who would put the sexual needs of an adult before the basic rights of a child is a dirt bag. So I defy you to tell us that you believe that sexual deviants "rights" trumps my daughters or that my daughter should be subjected to that sickness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove to me it's not true. Show me absolute proof that the pictures you provided were of transgendered people. We know Caitlyn is, but the other two do not appear to be. Provide definitive proof that they ARE transgendered and not drag queens or cross dressers, which are not tat all the same thing as transgendered people.
> 
> Trans people have been using the restrooms associated with the gender of their choice for decades and the scenario you described has not happened. More children have been molested by Republican members of congress than by trans people who are using restrooms to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure I can follow your logic here. You are completely and totally unable to "prove to _me_" that the people you posted were not born men.
Click to expand...


Uh, except they all have exposes about them telling you that they were born women. One even detailed his reassignment in photographs. They were actual trans people. You just googled some pictures and do not know if any of those pictured were transgendered. Knowing actual transgendered people, I would have to say they were not and that one was, for sure, a cross dresser. The only one we KNOW to be transgendered is Caitlyn. 



> The fact is - you know Bruce Jenner is "transgender" and nobody in their right mind would mistake him for a woman no matter how much makeup he puts in or how high his heels are.



Bovine feces. If she wasn't famous, you'd even think she was attractive.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> You do realize that trans people have to live as the gender they are reassigning to for one year before the surgery, rigtht? Where shall they pee while they must dress and function in public as the gender they are transitioning to?



You do realize that there are no such thing as "transgenders" and that doctors assisting them in the amputation of healthy organs to leave them incontinent and sexually numb for the rest of their lives does change immutable reality of how they were born.

Escapism is getting out of control.  They don't like the roles society set for the gender they are, so their solution, instead of simply challenging those roles, is to hack off their genitals.  Usually these freaks overplay their internalized stereotypes of the opposite gender and help to perpetuate those extremes too once they've amputated their healthy tissue and given themselves numerous health problems as a result.

A study found that post-op these patients were just as depressed, or even more depressed than before the amputations.  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures  (typo in title, should read "Formally")


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as _always_. First of all, not one of those are biologically female. Idiot liberals just keep going out and grabbing pictures of men and posting them as women.
> 
> Second, none of this would be an issue if they actually did look like that because _nobody_ would know that those guys above were actually "women". The whole reason idiot liberals need this law is because it is painfully obvious when a man is dressed up like a woman and a woman is dressed up like a man. In the liberal infinite stupidity, they fail to realize they defeat their own argument when they claim legislation is needed. If the people above were actually women and went into the men's room, nobody would be any wiser and no legislation would be needed.
> 
> Third, in the very rare (and I mean _very_) case where it really is hard to discern the biological sex of somebody, it is only because the medical community broke their oath/code of "do no harm" and not only butchered a patient by cutting of some body parts and adding others when their health did not require it, and then compounding it with artificial hormones which were also not necessary for the health of the patient (and in fact does more harm than good). If we prevented the medical community from breaking their oath, then again none of this would be an issue.
> 
> Here chief - is a a *real* picture of a transgender. You mean to tell me you can't tell that there are actually burly men under these dresses?!? Sorry chief - _this_ is reality:
> 
> View attachment 72437 View attachment 72438 View attachment 72439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Caitlyn is transgendered. The others appear to be cross dressers (one might be a bad drag queen). Not the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sea - even if that were true (and it's not), what difference does it make? The deplorable laws being pushed by the left doesn't discriminate against "cross-dressers". It allows _anyone_ who wants to engage in disturbing behavior to do so.
> 
> Tell me Sea - do you believe these people have the right to walk into a public bathroom, strip down naked so that my precious 5 year old daughter unexpectedly has a dick in her face when she walks out of a stall? And don't tell me "it won't happen" because it already has. I get that people like Renae wouldn't do that. I totally get it. People like him are respectful. But not everybody is like that and there are a ton of sexual predators out there cashing in on this liberal idiocy already.
> 
> Anybody who would put the sexual needs of an adult before the basic rights of a child is a dirt bag. So I defy you to tell us that you believe that sexual deviants "rights" trumps my daughters or that my daughter should be subjected to that sickness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove to me it's not true. Show me absolute proof that the pictures you provided were of transgendered people. We know Caitlyn is, but the other two do not appear to be. Provide definitive proof that they ARE transgendered and not drag queens or cross dressers, which are not tat all the same thing as transgendered people.
> 
> Trans people have been using the restrooms associated with the gender of their choice for decades and the scenario you described has not happened. More children have been molested by Republican members of congress than by trans people who are using restrooms to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure I can follow your logic here. You are completely and totally unable to "prove to _me_" that the people you posted were not born men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, except they all have exposes about them telling you that they were born women. One even detailed his reassignment in photographs. They were actual trans people. You just googled some pictures and do not know if any of those pictured were transgendered. Knowing actual transgendered people, I would have to say they were not and that one was, for sure, a cross dresser. The only one we KNOW to be transgendered is Caitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is - you know Bruce Jenner is "transgender" and nobody in their right mind would mistake him for a woman no matter how much makeup he puts in or how high his heels are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bovine feces. If she wasn't famous, you'd even think she was attractive.
Click to expand...

I've got news for you....some people tried to trick me when Bruce first came out. He was on the cover of some magazine (the first one). They asked me what I thought of the hot new model that was all the buzz. My response? That's a _man_...

Nobody is confused by that picture above dear. Nobody. Even a small child could tell you that is a man.


----------



## kaz

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



I used to think liberalism wasn't a mental disease, it was just mental retardation.  But liberals are showing I was wrong, it's a mental disease.  Giving a free pass to every child predator in the country to the girls room is just flat out sick on multiple levels


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
Click to expand...

I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.

As I stated before and you have been unable to answer - why the need for these laws if the people are so indistinguishable? The fact that you can't answer that very simple question proves that I am right and you are wrong.


----------



## P@triot

kaz said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think liberalism wasn't a mental disease, it was just mental retardation.  But liberals are showing I was wrong, it's a mental disease.  Giving a free pass to every child predator in the country to the girls room is just flat out sick on multiple levels
Click to expand...

The real problem with liberalism is that it is the complete and total absence of intellectualism. Liberalism is an ideology built on _feelings_. They don't use logic, facts, data, rational, history, etc. to break down an issue and then make the best decisions built on all of that. Instead, they just wake up and say "well I _feel_ sorry for this person, so the law should not apply to them" or "I feel that government should take care of people, so the Constitution and the law should no longer apply" never taking into account the devastating effects those feelings and viewpoints will have on society.


----------



## kaz

Rottweiler said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think liberalism wasn't a mental disease, it was just mental retardation.  But liberals are showing I was wrong, it's a mental disease.  Giving a free pass to every child predator in the country to the girls room is just flat out sick on multiple levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real problem with liberalism is that it is the complete and total absence of intellectualism. Liberalism is an ideology built on _feelings_. They don't use logic, facts, data, rational, history, etc. to break down an issue and then make the best decisions built on all of that. Instead, they just wake up and say "well I _feel_ sorry for this person, so the law should not apply to them" or "I feel that government should take care of people, so the Constitution and the law should no longer apply" never taking into account the devastating effects those feelings and viewpoints will have on society.
Click to expand...


All true, but allowing any middle age men in women's showers much less sexual predators in girls bathrooms is really, truly, sick.

And seriously, transgenders have it that hard using the bathrooms they always used?  A "woman" who has a mans body can't go to the bathroom with other men's bodies?  Presumably they could if the other men were inner "women" as well.  So why are the focused on the sexual orientation of the people they are going to the bathroom with?  That's just a political statement, not solving any actual problem


----------



## Pop23

When we were debating smoking bans in past years it appears the winning side used this point........

Your rights end where mine begins

Trannies Rights end where Women's rights begin. 

Simple as that


----------



## BULLDOG

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit became the first federal court to recognize that discrimination on the basis of transgender identity violates the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. This ruling reflected the court's belief that sex discrimination encompasses discrimination on the basis of gender identity or expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but lower court rulings don't mean something is in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden would be on you to prove being transgender is unconstitutional. My beard is not mentioned in the constitution either, so do you think it's unconstitutional too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't claim you have rights as a protected class under the constitution then demand I show you that your "protected class" is unconstitutional. I never claimed transgender was unconstitutional. I can see how a court could rule that discrimination against a transgender under certain circumstances is a violation of the equal protection clause. That doesn't mean transgender people are a protected class in all circumstances.
Click to expand...



Backup a little bit there speedy, before you confuse what was actually said. Go back and re read # 1282. I asked if you believed that choosing a gender identity was constitutional.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.
> 
> As I stated before and you have been unable to answer - why the need for these laws if the people are so indistinguishable? The fact that you can't answer that very simple question proves that I am right and you are wrong.
Click to expand...


Why the need for anti gay laws? That's easy...bigotry.

These laws are bigots throwing a tantrum because they lost.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.
Click to expand...

Doesn't have a penis...






Where would you like him to pee?


----------



## Boss

Mac1958 said:


> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?





Seawytch said:


> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.



Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied? 

We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Doesn't have a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you like him to pee?



  Are there no toilets in prisons or mental hospitals?


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
Click to expand...


It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell. 

Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.

Jim Crow for gays.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't have a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no toilets in prisons or mental hospitals?
Click to expand...


Why would he be in prison? He's not doing anything illegal. 

What is his actual diagnosis, Doctor? What is the actual treatment?


----------



## SmokeALib

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't have a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you like him to pee?
Click to expand...

Up a rope.


----------



## Jroc

Seawytch said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
Click to expand...



Asking males to use the male restroom, and females to use the female restroom is bigoted?


----------



## Jroc

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
Click to expand...

Freak show


----------



## rcfieldz

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


So what is the race of the man? And the race of the little girl? What's this guy's schlong look like? And where in the hell is this girl gonna see this guy's dick? Is he peeing on the floor or wall in front of her? Does the little girl run screaming Stranger Danger over and over? Or does the little girl ask the man if he wants to see her pee pee too?
This whole idea that the OP has thought up is perverted. 
And the OP's hatred for Bruce Springsteen is well, laughable.
I must have something better to do right now.


----------



## Jroc

Seawytch said:


> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?





You can tell most those people are freaks...How about we post an xray of their internal parts?.. male or female? cosmetic is cosmetic


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Did you know that one of the biggest issues in American politics today is not terrorism, not climate change, not the economy, but... whether transgender people should be allowed to go to the bathroom that matches their gender identity?


----------



## Jroc

rcfieldz said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the race of the man? And the race of the little girl? What's this guy's schlong look like? And where in the hell is this girl gonna see this guy's dick? Is he peeing on the floor or wall in front of her? Does the little girl run screaming Stranger Danger over and over? Or does the little girl ask the man if he wants to see her pee pee too?
> This whole idea that the OP has thought up is perverted.
> And the OP's hatred for Bruce Springsteen is well, laughable.
> I must have something better to do right now.
Click to expand...



Shut up you dumbass. You leftist are destroy this country with your stupidity


----------



## Jroc

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Did you know that one of the biggest issues in American politics today is not terrorism, not climate change, not the economy, but... whether transgender people should be allowed to go to the bathroom that matches their gender identity?



Reality is an issue.You leftist are void of any reality. you live on delusions


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.
> 
> As I stated before and you have been unable to answer - why the need for these laws if the people are so indistinguishable? The fact that you can't answer that very simple question proves that I am right and you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the need for anti gay laws? That's easy...bigotry.
> 
> These laws are bigots throwing a tantrum because they lost.
Click to expand...

How can someone be a "bigot" if they can't recognize that a man is walking into the women's restroom or a woman is walking into the men's restroom???

_Oops_....You're _completely_ contradicting yourself here Sea. Either we can't recognize these people and thus there is no need for these laws as nobody will have any idea that someone from the opposite sex is usin their restroom *or* these people are easily identifiable and thus the reason your side needs the law to get them access.

You can't have it both ways because both ways contradicts yourself.


----------



## pillars

> You leftist are destroy this country with your stupidity



You rightwing nutjobs are destroying this country with your illiteracy.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't have a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you like him to pee?
Click to expand...

He has a penis my dear. If he doesn't, that's only because there was some unethical and illegal surgery that took place. Meaning this isn't a real "problem". Just don't violate medical oaths and voilà! The issue instantly disappears.


----------



## Jroc

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the 10 is what I'd call "handsome"....here's just a few of them.
> 
> Chaz Bono....I mean WTF you need contact lenses if you think she is "handsome", make good Sumo Wrestler material though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these are remotely "handsome", ugly tattooed freak shows more like.
Click to expand...



Are they pretty?...Sick actually


----------



## P@triot

Tell me something Seawytch - why is it that you want a 6 year old little girl to walk out of a stall in her bathroom and get smacked in the face by a penis? Do you hate children that _much_ really? Or is your sexual deviance that disturbing that you're turned on by the tough of children being tormented or freaked out?

What kind of sick animal puts the sexual desires of an adult above the basic rights and needs of a child?


----------



## Desperado

My question is "How are they going to enforce that law?"
There are transgenders that are very passable and one would never guess.
Then there are real women that you have to wonder about.
So what are they going to do? Set Up TSA Inspection lines so they can verify your true gender?


----------



## P@triot

pillars said:


> You leftist are destroy this country with your stupidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rightwing nutjobs are destroying this country with your illiteracy.
Click to expand...

Says the _moron_ who just made nut job into one word. Oh man is that post priceless. The irony is so thick, one could cut with a knife.


----------



## SmokeALib

rcfieldz said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the race of the man? And the race of the little girl? What's this guy's schlong look like? And where in the hell is this girl gonna see this guy's dick? Is he peeing on the floor or wall in front of her? Does the little girl run screaming Stranger Danger over and over? Or does the little girl ask the man if he wants to see her pee pee too?
> This whole idea that the OP has thought up is perverted.
> And the OP's hatred for Bruce Springsteen is well, laughable.
> I must have something better to do right now.
Click to expand...

Like what? Go find the little girls room?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
Click to expand...

Come on Sea....this is so weak. Every time you liberals get your asses handed to you in debate, you scream "bigotry". There is _nothing_ bigoted about not wanting men in the same restroom as my little girls and you know it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't have a penis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no toilets in prisons or mental hospitals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he be in prison? He's not doing anything illegal.
> 
> What is his actual diagnosis, Doctor? What is the actual treatment?
Click to expand...


His diagnosis is exactly the same as the person who believes they are Jesus Christ. Anyone who believes they are something they are not has a mental illness and should be placed in a proper facility and treated.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch you never did answer me. I absolutely, positively "identify" as President of the United States (and have for many years). As such, I demand full access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, along with at least two Secret Service agents. I pose no threat to anyone and I will comply with any and all Secret Service security protocols.

I'm assuming that you will fully support me on this, as well as fight for my right to have these things? Unless, of course, you are a hypocrite who only supports sexual deviance because you find it arousing and/or you love the idea of tearing apart society with deviance. You're not a hypocrite, are you Sea? I would hope not.


----------



## P@triot

The issue can be summed up so easily:

I 'identify' as Keira Knightley's husband. As such, I demand unfettered access to her mouth, breasts, vagina, and ass. And any refusal to grant me that unfettered access is "bigotry" and "hatefulness" and "Jim Crow".

Seriously folks - this is how unhinged the left has become in this country. It defies the most basic levels of common sense and decency. I absolutely identify as Keira Knightley's husband but I have the damn sense not to demand access to her orifices because I realize that my mental state is not her problem, or society's problem, and that I need to just accept my problem and deal with it without making it everyone else's problem.


----------



## Seawytch

Jroc said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking males to use the male restroom, and females to use the female restroom is bigoted?
Click to expand...


Passing laws requiring it is...as NC and MS are finding out.

Britain issues warning for LGBT travelers visiting North Carolina and Mississippi

Damn...a travel advisory like you're a third world country. Ouch!


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch you never did answer me. I absolutely, positively "identify" as President of the United States (and have for many years). As such, I demand full access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, along with at least two Secret Service agents. I pose no threat to anyone and I will comply with any and all Secret Service security protocols.
> 
> I'm assuming that you will fully support me on this, as well as fight for my right to have these things? Unless, of course, you are a hypocrite who only supports sexual deviance because you find it arousing and/or you love the idea of tearing apart society with deviance. You're not a hypocrite, are you Sea? I would hope not.



You were answered. There is a clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment for you.

What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking males to use the male restroom, and females to use the female restroom is bigoted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing laws requiring it is...as NC and MS are finding out.
> 
> Britain issues warning for LGBT travelers visiting North Carolina and Mississippi
> 
> Damn...a travel advisory like you're a third world country. Ouch!
Click to expand...


It's "bigotry" to require a man to use the men's room and a woman to use the women's room. Folks....only a liberal could say something _that_ stupid. If it's bigoted to require that, then why does it even say "Men" on one door and "Women" on the other?!?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Tell me something Seawytch - why is it that you want a 6 year old little girl to walk out of a stall in her bathroom and get smacked in the face by a penis? Do you hate children that _much_ really? Or is your sexual deviance that disturbing that you're turned on by the tough of children being tormented or freaked out?
> 
> What kind of sick animal puts the sexual desires of an adult above the basic rights and needs of a child?



If any of that occurred, I would have a problem with it. Since that doesn't happen, I've got no problem with transgendered male to female, pre or post operative, individuals using the women's restroom.  

Trans people pee in the stalls, not in sinks.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch you never did answer me. I absolutely, positively "identify" as President of the United States (and have for many years). As such, I demand full access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, along with at least two Secret Service agents. I pose no threat to anyone and I will comply with any and all Secret Service security protocols.
> 
> I'm assuming that you will fully support me on this, as well as fight for my right to have these things? Unless, of course, you are a hypocrite who only supports sexual deviance because you find it arousing and/or you love the idea of tearing apart society with deviance. You're not a hypocrite, are you Sea? I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were answered. There is a clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment for you.
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
Click to expand...

And you were answered. The same "clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment" for me is the exact same one for Caintlyn Jenner.

So to be clear - *you* are a *hateful bigot* who can't accept my condition and feels the need to oppress me and make me feel bad about it? Typical hateful liberal. Can't accept anyone who isn't like them.

Can I ask why do you hate me and my condition Sea? Why don't I deserve, in America, the freedom to be who I am? And you know what? Everything I've requested is public access anyway - paid for by the American tax payer. So what is the problem? Can you articulate why you are opposed to me using publicly paid for facilities? I mean, aside from your disgusting bigotry?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking males to use the male restroom, and females to use the female restroom is bigoted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing laws requiring it is...as NC and MS are finding out.
> 
> Britain issues warning for LGBT travelers visiting North Carolina and Mississippi
> 
> Damn...a travel advisory like you're a third world country. Ouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "bigotry" to require a man to use the men's room and a woman to use the women's room. Folks....only a liberal could say something _that_ stupid. If it's bigoted to require that, then why does it even say "Men" on one door and "Women" on the other?!?
Click to expand...


Yeah, you go with the hyperbole...I'll stick to reality. These bathroom laws are bigoted transphobia.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch you never did answer me. I absolutely, positively "identify" as President of the United States (and have for many years). As such, I demand full access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, along with at least two Secret Service agents. I pose no threat to anyone and I will comply with any and all Secret Service security protocols.
> 
> I'm assuming that you will fully support me on this, as well as fight for my right to have these things? Unless, of course, you are a hypocrite who only supports sexual deviance because you find it arousing and/or you love the idea of tearing apart society with deviance. You're not a hypocrite, are you Sea? I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were answered. There is a clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment for you.
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were answered. The same "clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment" for me is the exact same one for Caintlyn Jenner.
> 
> So to be clear - *you* are a *hateful bigot* who can't accept my condition and feels the need to oppress me and make me feel bad about it? Typical hateful liberal. Can't accept anyone who isn't like them.
> 
> Can I ask why do you hate me and my condition Sea? Why don't I deserve, in America, the freedom to be who I am? And you know what? Everything I've requested is public access anyway - paid for by the American tax payer. So what is the problem? Can you articulate why you are opposed to me using publicly paid for facilities? I mean, aside from your disgusting bigotry?
Click to expand...


Except it isn't. You'd like that to be true, but that does not make it so.


----------



## Mac1958

Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.

These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.

I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something Seawytch - why is it that you want a 6 year old little girl to walk out of a stall in her bathroom and get smacked in the face by a penis? Do you hate children that _much_ really? Or is your sexual deviance that disturbing that you're turned on by the tough of children being tormented or freaked out?
> 
> What kind of sick animal puts the sexual desires of an adult above the basic rights and needs of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of that occurred, I would have a problem with it. Since that doesn't happen, I've got no problem with transgendered male to female, pre or post operative, individuals using the women's restroom.
> 
> Trans people pee in the stalls, not in sinks.
Click to expand...

My dear....that _already_ has happened. And it's already been posted right here in this thread. So basically - you haven't been paying attention.

Now that this nightmare has been brought to your attention - _now_ what?

*A Seattle, Wash. community is in uproar after a man undressed in the women’s locker room at a local pool,

He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice.*

Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch you never did answer me. I absolutely, positively "identify" as President of the United States (and have for many years). As such, I demand full access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, along with at least two Secret Service agents. I pose no threat to anyone and I will comply with any and all Secret Service security protocols.
> 
> I'm assuming that you will fully support me on this, as well as fight for my right to have these things? Unless, of course, you are a hypocrite who only supports sexual deviance because you find it arousing and/or you love the idea of tearing apart society with deviance. You're not a hypocrite, are you Sea? I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were answered. There is a clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment for you.
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were answered. The same "clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment" for me is the exact same one for Caintlyn Jenner.
> 
> So to be clear - *you* are a *hateful bigot* who can't accept my condition and feels the need to oppress me and make me feel bad about it? Typical hateful liberal. Can't accept anyone who isn't like them.
> 
> Can I ask why do you hate me and my condition Sea? Why don't I deserve, in America, the freedom to be who I am? And you know what? Everything I've requested is public access anyway - paid for by the American tax payer. So what is the problem? Can you articulate why you are opposed to me using publicly paid for facilities? I mean, aside from your disgusting bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it isn't. You'd like that to be true, but that does not make it so.
Click to expand...


Liberal "logic" on full display here folks. If I have a red Lamborghini and Sea has a red Lamborghini, only _her's_ is _actually_ a Lamborghini. In her opinion, my red Lamborghini is a black Ford Taurus. Because....she said so.

If a person believes they are Jesus Christ, Sea cannot prove they aren't but believes they should be locked away anyway. If a man believes he is a woman, I can scientifically prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is in fact a man. But Sea not only believes he should not be locked up, but he should be celebrated and given special privileges.

The next time a liberal applies their absurd logic consistently will be the first time.


----------



## Siete

I'm more concerned with a toe tapping  male Republican in a mens bathrooms than a TG in a girls barhroom ...


----------



## P@triot

One last thing that nobody else has addressed here Seawytch and I was wondering if perhaps _you_ would?

All of this other "noise" aside (which is just designed to avoid the real issue), can you tell me why a transgender just can't use the correct restroom for their biology? Lets use Bruce Jenner for instance. Why is it he can't simply use the men's room (as he's done for 50+ years) for 3 to 4 minutes, do his business, wash his hands, and then simply go on with his life?

This is at the heart of the issue really. There is no sound reason for this other than to disrupt society and get off on the sexual deviance. Nobody is "tormented" from having to use the correct facility. It doesn't stop them from living their life, it doesn't impede on their freedom, etc.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> I'm more concerned with a toe tapping  male Republican in a mens bathrooms than a TG in a girls barhroom ...


In other words, you can't justify this nonsense or form a logical/rational position to support it, so you'll just toss around juvenile insults and hope to God it distracts everyone from your inability to articulate why you support children's privacy being invaded by mentally ill adults suffering from sexually deviant problems.

I can't say I blame to you to be frank. If I got off on the thought of a 6 year old girl coming out of a stall and getting smacked in the face by a penis from a man dressed as a woman, I would want to avoid the discussion at all costs. I wouldn't want to have to explain why that turned me on. I can't say I blame you for not wanting to say why something that sick turns you on.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .


Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.

Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking males to use the male restroom, and females to use the female restroom is bigoted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing laws requiring it is...as NC and MS are finding out.
> 
> Britain issues warning for LGBT travelers visiting North Carolina and Mississippi
> 
> Damn...a travel advisory like you're a third world country. Ouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "bigotry" to require a man to use the men's room and a woman to use the women's room. Folks....only a liberal could say something _that_ stupid. If it's bigoted to require that, then why does it even say "Men" on one door and "Women" on the other?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with the hyperbole...I'll stick to reality. These bathroom laws are bigoted transphobia.
Click to expand...

Wait....it's "hyperbole" to say that restrooms say "Men" and "Women" on them? 

Either you don't know what the word "hyperbole" means or you are flat out lost for reasons to justify the unjustifiable. My dear, it really does say "Men" and "Women" on restrooms all across America and has for hundreds of years. And there is a reason for that.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch you never did answer me. I absolutely, positively "identify" as President of the United States (and have for many years). As such, I demand full access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, along with at least two Secret Service agents. I pose no threat to anyone and I will comply with any and all Secret Service security protocols.
> 
> I'm assuming that you will fully support me on this, as well as fight for my right to have these things? Unless, of course, you are a hypocrite who only supports sexual deviance because you find it arousing and/or you love the idea of tearing apart society with deviance. You're not a hypocrite, are you Sea? I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were answered. There is a clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment for you.
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were answered. The same "clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment" for me is the exact same one for Caintlyn Jenner.
> 
> So to be clear - *you* are a *hateful bigot* who can't accept my condition and feels the need to oppress me and make me feel bad about it? Typical hateful liberal. Can't accept anyone who isn't like them.
> 
> Can I ask why do you hate me and my condition Sea? Why don't I deserve, in America, the freedom to be who I am? And you know what? Everything I've requested is public access anyway - paid for by the American tax payer. So what is the problem? Can you articulate why you are opposed to me using publicly paid for facilities? I mean, aside from your disgusting bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it isn't. You'd like that to be true, but that does not make it so.
Click to expand...


Man Sea....considering what you've had to face your entire life, I would've thought that you of all people would've understood. But no...your'e the first one to be bigoted and hateful towards me because of my identity. That's something. And it's really sad that you can't accept people who are different from you.


----------



## Siete

Rottweiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with a toe tapping  male Republican in a mens bathrooms than a TG in a girls barhroom ...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't justify this nonsense or form a logical/rational position to support it, so you'll just toss around juvenile insults and hope to God it distracts everyone from your inability to articulate why you support children's privacy being invaded by mentally ill adults suffering from sexually deviant problems.
> 
> I can't say I blame to you to be frank. If I got off on the thought of a 6 year old girl coming out of a stall and getting smacked in the face by a penis from a man dressed as a woman, I would want to avoid the discussion at all costs. I wouldn't want to have to explain why that turned me on. I can't say I blame you for not wanting to say why something that sick turns you on.
Click to expand...


6 year old girls shoud have a prent with them, and a TG with her dick out will be in a stall


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with a toe tapping  male Republican in a mens bathrooms than a TG in a girls barhroom ...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't justify this nonsense or form a logical/rational position to support it, so you'll just toss around juvenile insults and hope to God it distracts everyone from your inability to articulate why you support children's privacy being invaded by mentally ill adults suffering from sexually deviant problems.
> 
> I can't say I blame to you to be frank. If I got off on the thought of a 6 year old girl coming out of a stall and getting smacked in the face by a penis from a man dressed as a woman, I would want to avoid the discussion at all costs. I wouldn't want to have to explain why that turned me on. I can't say I blame you for not wanting to say why something that sick turns you on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 year old girls shoud have a prent with them, and a TG with her dick out will be in a stall
Click to expand...

Well first of all genius, that was my assumption with the post. Are you under the impression that a child somehow becomes instantly blind while a parent is with them? And then when the parent walks away, their site is instantly restored?!? Whether the parent is with them or not, they can still see. And when the mom and the daughter walk out of the stall and both are shocked to see a penis right in front of them - then what?

Further still, as a dad of two daughters, do you expect me to walk into the women's restroom with them?!? Maybe you are that disturbed, but most of society is not. So I send them in and I stand guard outside the door.

Either way genius, the problem is still there. Could you just think a _little_ next time before posting?


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> a TG with her dick out will be in a stall



Well since a "her" can't have a dick, you've just proven that liberals are completely in the wrong on this. The fact that you would refer to someone with a dick as a "her" shows how removed from reality, science, facts, and reason the left has become.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> a TG with her dick out will be in a stall



Actually, a transgender should be in a hospital receiving the proper mental healthcare that they need and deserve. Not placed into a locker room or bathroom with little girls and celebrated by liberals for their deviance.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> What kind of sick animal puts the sexual desires of an adult above the basic rights and needs of a child?



  A modern “liberal” does that.  Just one example out of many to show us how depraved and degraded that ideology has become.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of sick animal puts the sexual desires of an adult above the basic rights and needs of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern “liberal” does that.  Just one example out of many to show us how depraved and degraded that ideology has become.
Click to expand...

I'm telling you man - it is so disgusting how disturbed they have become. A complete lack of modesty, reason, rational, and decency. The upside to this is that they've become so unhinged and pushed so far that the American people have grown tired of trying to appease them and are rising up in a big way. North Carolina is just the beginning of this. And because of their disgusting tactics of falsely accusing people of being "bigots" and "hateful" (which in a sense has blackmailed businesses and politicians into giving in to the extreme minority in this country), you're going to unfortunately see the opposition stoop to equally disgusting tactics to "level the playing field". It's going to be _ugly_. But then again, what isn't when liberals are involved?


----------



## Kondor3

Bill Angel said:


> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478


Complementing the _old_ maxim...

"_Your rights end where mine begin_"...

We can add the _new_ maxim...

"_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...

The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.

Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...


----------



## Siete

Kondor3 said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
Click to expand...


using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...


----------



## P@triot

Kondor3 said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
Click to expand...

One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.

The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.


----------



## SmokeALib

Siete said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
Click to expand...

Are you the tranny dick in girls restrooms expert? You must be one of them perverts that hides in little girls bathroom stalls with two numb hands and a numb skull.


----------



## Siete

Rottweiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
Click to expand...


99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.

unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.


----------



## Kondor3

SmokeALib said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you the tranny dick in girls restrooms expert? You must be one of them perverts that hides in little girls bathroom stalls with two numb hands and a numb skull.
Click to expand...

Of course *it *is...

Here's the description you're looking for, in connection with our colleague...


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
Click to expand...

I have _two_ young daughters asshat. Two. And again - you're getting turned on by the thought of them seeing a transgender naked should not trump their rights and privacy.

The grown adult can deal with using the correct restroom and you _know_ it. But you're so turned on by the deviance that you would rather make a child suffer. Sick bastard.


----------



## Siete

Rottweiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have _two_ young daughters asshat. Two. And again - you're getting turned on by the thought of them seeing a transgender naked should not trump their rights and privacy.
> 
> The grown adult can deal with using the correct restroom and you _know_ it. But you're so turned on by the deviance that you would rather make a child suffer. Sick bastard.
Click to expand...



liar


----------



## deltex1

Siete said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
Click to expand...

You can't just consider bona fide trannys.  What most of us sane people are concerned with is the fake trannys...the fucking weirdos who will jump at the chance of visiting a woman's rest room.  We have no idea how many there are out there...why take the chance.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't just consider bona fide trannys.  What most of us sane people are concerned with is the fake trannys...the fucking weirdos who will jump at the chance of visiting a woman's rest room.  We gave no idea how many there are out there...why take the chance.
Click to expand...


Anyone supporting this garbage really needs to step back and look deep inside themselves. I saw the poll today and overwhelmingly the majority are saying no, this is a bad idea


----------



## deltex1

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't just consider bona fide trannys.  What most of us sane people are concerned with is the fake trannys...the fucking weirdos who will jump at the chance of visiting a woman's rest room.  We gave no idea how many there are out there...why take the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone supporting this garbage really needs to step back and look deep inside themselves. I saw the poll today and overwhelmingly the majority are saying no, this is a bad idea
Click to expand...

No need for this change in policy/custom.  Just another wacky idea from the left......under the heading of fairness and feeling good and righteous about nonsense.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> 
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't just consider bona fide trannys.  What most of us sane people are concerned with is the fake trannys...the fucking weirdos who will jump at the chance of visiting a woman's rest room.  We gave no idea how many there are out there...why take the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone supporting this garbage really needs to step back and look deep inside themselves. I saw the poll today and overwhelmingly the majority are saying no, this is a bad idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for this change in policy/custom.  Just another wacky idea from the left......under the heading of fairness and feeling good and righteous about nonsense.
Click to expand...


Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error


----------



## P@triot

deltex1 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't just consider bona fide trannys.  What most of us sane people are concerned with is the fake trannys...the fucking weirdos who will jump at the chance of visiting a woman's rest room.  We gave no idea how many there are out there...why take the chance.
Click to expand...

Because that's exactly what liberals _want_. They know that any true transgender is not negatively impacted from having to use the correct facility for just a few minutes out of their day. This is all about the left being able to invade the space and privacy of the opposite sex and especially when it comes to children.

Did you see how liberals celebrated that article not too long ago about the pedophile who wanted to make America sorry for him? He penned the article as if _he_ were the victim. And the left got so turned on by the entire thing they were foaming at the mouth and celebrating. Their ultimate end game is to make pedophilia acceptable.


----------



## P@triot

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't just consider bona fide trannys.  What most of us sane people are concerned with is the fake trannys...the fucking weirdos who will jump at the chance of visiting a woman's rest room.  We gave no idea how many there are out there...why take the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone supporting this garbage really needs to step back and look deep inside themselves. I saw the poll today and overwhelmingly the majority are saying no, this is a bad idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for this change in policy/custom.  Just another wacky idea from the left......under the heading of fairness and feeling good and righteous about nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error
Click to expand...

I'm 1,000% with you SIL. The left can't blackmail business and representatives into doing all kinds of sick stuff (by threatening to call them "bigots" and "homophobes") all they want. It won't matter anyway because American's are standing up and will simply resort to physical violence if necessary to protect women and children.

Liberals may get off on sick stuff like this - but the rest of America most certainly does *not*:

*Seattle, Wash. community is in uproar after a man undressed in the women’s locker room at a local pool. The women inside the locker room at the time attempted to kick him out, but the guy refused and said “the law has changed and I have the right to be here.”

He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice.*

Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling


----------



## Centinel

SassyIrishLass said:


> Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error



The owner of the bathroom should make the rules for how her property is owned. If you or I have a problem with her rules, we can choose to avoid her bathroom. 

Liberty, what a concept. 

(SassyIrishLass , this isn't directed at you. I know you are a friend of liberty.)


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Centinel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the bathroom should make the rules for how her property is owned. If you or I have a problem with her rules, we can choose to avoid her bathroom.
> 
> Liberty, what a concept.
> 
> (SassyIrishLass , this isn't directed at you. I know you are a friend of liberty.)
Click to expand...


Long long ago someone asked me where is the most dangerous place in the world? I guessed the Middle East and he told me no, the most dangerous place in the world is between a mother and her children. I live that


----------



## deltex1

Centinel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the bathroom should make the rules for how her property is owned. If you or I have a problem with her rules, we can choose to avoid her bathroom.
> 
> Liberty, what a concept.
> 
> (SassyIrishLass , this isn't directed at you. I know you are a friend of liberty.)
Click to expand...

I could support that...but I doubt many would have that policy...especially when they talk to their lawyer about vulnerability for lawsuits should something bizarre happen.


----------



## Centinel

deltex1 said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the bathroom should make the rules for how her property is owned. If you or I have a problem with her rules, we can choose to avoid her bathroom.
> 
> Liberty, what a concept.
> 
> (SassyIrishLass , this isn't directed at you. I know you are a friend of liberty.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could support that...but I doubt many would have that policy...especially when they talk to their lawyer about vulnerability for lawsuits should something bizarre happen.
Click to expand...


Totally agree.


----------



## Clementine

Boss said:


> This is real simple. If you have a penis, you have no business in a women's rest room. It has nothing to do with homophobia or insensitivity to gender identity. Penis between the legs-- no ladies room. Simple. If trannies need accommodation, use the men's room.
> 
> I can't understand why there is suddenly some big huge problem of injustice with this now. I think it's simply a matter of the LGBT crowd not having anything new to whine and moan about now that they've gotten Gay Marriage. It's part of that "slippery slope" that everyone warned about. Once you start accommodating sexual lifestyles with the law, there is no putting that genie back in the bottle.





Why do liberals support whiny college students having safe spaces where the little babies don't have to tolerate differing views, but support men going into women's restrooms and locker rooms? Why don't girls get safe spaces where they don't have to see naked men?

For years, parents have taken their children into restrooms. Moms traditionally took their sons into ladies' rooms because the stalls offered privacy. Dads generally didn't take their daughters into the men's rooms because urinals are in the open and it just isn't appropriate for girls to see certain things.

Men need urinals and tend to mess up the toilet seats.   

Men are undressing and exposing themselves now while in the women's restrooms. Locker rooms definitely mean exposure.

Funny how Dems preach democracy and Hillary even repeated Hitler's idea of the needs of the many are more important than the needs of the few. In this case, the majority are uncomfortable with men being allowed in women's bathrooms and locker rooms, but the majority are supposed to suck it up.   Most important are the sound reasons for opposing this.

What will happen is that more people will stay away from places where they encounter too many uncomfortable situations. Why should the majority have to be made uncomfortable and put at risk because the odds of the man in the bathroom being a pervert is greater than the odds of him being an actual transgender. Great way to divide people even further by forcing people into a bad situation and telling them it's all because of transgenders. I am willing to bet that most transgenders don't want to undress in front of women because they would be more self-conscious about being different physically. When men undress in front of little girls, what are the chances that he's just a pervert getting a cheap thrill. And he could be hoping to do worse.

At least people can avoid certain places. The worst part is that parents have had all authority over the well being of their children stripped from them by schools and no longer have any say about what goes on there. Our children are told what to eat whether they like it or not. They sometimes go hungry while the crappy food ends up in the trash. They are often taught about how wonderful Islam is and some teachers go pretty far in attempt to convert them. They now have to share bathrooms and showers with boys. They get a daily dose of liberalism as the newer school books openly vilify the right. They no longer learn cursive. Some teachers are demanding that algebra no longer be taught. It's also been called racist for teachers to correct students when they pronouce words incorrectly. With the fake language, ebonics, and other languages spoken by students, English is probably in danger of being dropped as a subject. Don't want to make anything too hard for the students. All they need to know is that they should vote for nanny government because they are entitled to everything under the sun. Desperate and dumbed down is just how the left wants people.

The bathroom law was just another fucked up solution looking for a problem. There was no issue till some people made it into one. It's a slap in the face to those who still believe in common decency. It's not a gay issue, either, but the left does like lumping people into groups.

This exact thing was predicted ages ago by wise people who warned us how the leftwing radicals would take down the country. And too many these days are so damn ignorant of history that they think the left's agenda is all new, progressive ideas. If history was taught the way it should be, most would see the writing on the wall and know that many of the things happening are nothing but old tactics that destroyed many other countries.


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should go where they feel most comfortable ;-)View attachment 72478
> 
> 
> 
> Complementing the _old_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your rights end where mine begin_"...
> 
> We can add the _new_ maxim...
> 
> "_Your comfort ends where mine begins_"...
> 
> The comfort and safety of 99.975% of the population (non-trannies) should NOT be compromised on behalf of .025% of the population.
> 
> Phukk 'em... let the Freaks squirm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> using your own numbers, seeing tranny dick in a girls piss room is about non-existant ... but whine about it anyway little people ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
Click to expand...


Oh snap!


----------



## Pop23

deltex1 said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the bathroom should make the rules for how her property is owned. If you or I have a problem with her rules, we can choose to avoid her bathroom.
> 
> Liberty, what a concept.
> 
> (SassyIrishLass , this isn't directed at you. I know you are a friend of liberty.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could support that...but I doubt many would have that policy...especially when they talk to their lawyer about vulnerability for lawsuits should something bizarre happen.
Click to expand...


Insurance rate on the business Liabilty policy.....,.

Through the roof


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> One instance of my 6 year old daughter seeing a grown man's penis is one too many and completely and totally _unacceptable_.
> 
> The fact that you feel the sexual deviance of a transgender and yourself trumps the rights and privacy of a small child is so sick and disturbing that there is no adjective in the english language to properly describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99.975 to 1 .... trump that simpleton.
> 
> unlike you I stay out of womens restrooms, and I seriously doubt YOU have a 6 year old daughter .... liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't just consider bona fide trannys.  What most of us sane people are concerned with is the fake trannys...the fucking weirdos who will jump at the chance of visiting a woman's rest room.  We gave no idea how many there are out there...why take the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone supporting this garbage really needs to step back and look deep inside themselves. I saw the poll today and overwhelmingly the majority are saying no, this is a bad idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for this change in policy/custom.  Just another wacky idea from the left......under the heading of fairness and feeling good and righteous about nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I've said it before and will again, they can make any and all laws they want....but if I catch one of them in a restroom with one of our children all bets are off and they will rue the day they decided to make that error
Click to expand...


Yes, they better know, with you it'll be a full-on Annie Oakley type situation


----------



## Boss

Rottweiler said:


> This is all about the left being able to invade the space and privacy of the opposite sex and especially when it comes to children.



Isn't it curious how the left tends to forget all about "right to privacy" unless it involves a woman deciding to kill her unborn baby?  THEN... it's the end-all-be-all to the entire Constitution and how dare anyone infringe upon that?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Boss said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all about the left being able to invade the space and privacy of the opposite sex and especially when it comes to children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it curious how the left tends to forget all about "right to privacy" unless it involves a woman deciding to kill her unborn baby?  THEN... it's the end-all-be-all to the entire Constitution and how dare anyone infringe upon that?
Click to expand...


  It's very much like their view on “freedom of speech”, as well as several other essential liberties.

  If you're talking about pornography, obscenity, or other similarly degrading expressions, those on the left *wrong* are all for “free speech”.  But when it comes to expressing sincere opinions or beliefs, on matters of real importance, of the liberals don't like what is being expressed, they're the first to cry _“Hate Speech!”_, and try to silence it, or to shame and punish those who dared to express such opinions.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> If you're talking about pornography, obscenity, or other similarly degrading expressions, those on the left *wrong* are all for “free speech”.  But when it comes to expressing sincere opinions or beliefs, on matters of real importance, of the liberals don't like what is being expressed, they're the first to cry _“Hate Speech!”_, and try to silence it, or to shame and punish those who dared to express such opinions.



The jews practiced "hate speech" against those poor Nazis.  The Nazis took care of that by practicing reverse-psychology too..


----------



## easyt65

Have the liberals come up with a 'fool-proif' screening process (like Obama's background checks that leaves us with nothing to fear but widows and orphans ) that will be able to discern between perverts / predators and 'legit' individuals who feel the sexual orientation they were born with is not who they really are?!

Predators with cameras have already reportedly been caught trying to FILM girls in bathrooms / checking out girls in bathrooms....kinda reminds me of how Obama gave a terrorist a visa, welcomed them into the US, only to have 12 Californians murdered.


Transgender rights?  What about the rights of a mother and little girl / daughter who are forced to share a bathroom with some dude in a dress?


----------



## Mac1958

Rottweiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
Click to expand...

Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?

I don't know.  Do you?
.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something Seawytch - why is it that you want a 6 year old little girl to walk out of a stall in her bathroom and get smacked in the face by a penis? Do you hate children that _much_ really? Or is your sexual deviance that disturbing that you're turned on by the tough of children being tormented or freaked out?
> 
> What kind of sick animal puts the sexual desires of an adult above the basic rights and needs of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of that occurred, I would have a problem with it. Since that doesn't happen, I've got no problem with transgendered male to female, pre or post operative, individuals using the women's restroom.
> 
> Trans people pee in the stalls, not in sinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dear....that _already_ has happened. And it's already been posted right here in this thread. So basically - you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Now that this nightmare has been brought to your attention - _now_ what?
> 
> *A Seattle, Wash. community is in uproar after a man undressed in the women’s locker room at a local pool,
> 
> He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice.*
> 
> Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling
Click to expand...


He's wasn't a trans person, just an idiot.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch you never did answer me. I absolutely, positively "identify" as President of the United States (and have for many years). As such, I demand full access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, along with at least two Secret Service agents. I pose no threat to anyone and I will comply with any and all Secret Service security protocols.
> 
> I'm assuming that you will fully support me on this, as well as fight for my right to have these things? Unless, of course, you are a hypocrite who only supports sexual deviance because you find it arousing and/or you love the idea of tearing apart society with deviance. You're not a hypocrite, are you Sea? I would hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were answered. There is a clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment for you.
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were answered. The same "clinical diagnosis and recommended treatment" for me is the exact same one for Caintlyn Jenner.
> 
> So to be clear - *you* are a *hateful bigot* who can't accept my condition and feels the need to oppress me and make me feel bad about it? Typical hateful liberal. Can't accept anyone who isn't like them.
> 
> Can I ask why do you hate me and my condition Sea? Why don't I deserve, in America, the freedom to be who I am? And you know what? Everything I've requested is public access anyway - paid for by the American tax payer. So what is the problem? Can you articulate why you are opposed to me using publicly paid for facilities? I mean, aside from your disgusting bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it isn't. You'd like that to be true, but that does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal "logic" on full display here folks. If I have a red Lamborghini and Sea has a red Lamborghini, only _her's_ is _actually_ a Lamborghini. In her opinion, my red Lamborghini is a black Ford Taurus. Because....she said so.
> 
> If a person believes they are Jesus Christ, Sea cannot prove they aren't but believes they should be locked away anyway. If a man believes he is a woman, I can scientifically prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is in fact a man. But Sea not only believes he should not be locked up, but he should be celebrated and given special privileges.
> 
> The next time a liberal applies their absurd logic consistently will be the first time.
Click to expand...


When did I say that someone with delusional disorder should be locked away? I believe they should seek medical treatment. What is the recommended treatment for delusional disorder, Rotty old boy? Is is the same as treatment for gender dysphoria? 

I know you want with all your wittle heart for them to be the same. They aren't. The diagnosis isn't the same, the treatment isn't the same. Hope this helps in your quest for education.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> One last thing that nobody else has addressed here Seawytch and I was wondering if perhaps _you_ would?
> 
> All of this other "noise" aside (which is just designed to avoid the real issue), can you tell me why a transgender just can't use the correct restroom for their biology? Lets use Bruce Jenner for instance. Why is it he can't simply use the men's room (as he's done for 50+ years) for 3 to 4 minutes, do his business, wash his hands, and then simply go on with his life?
> 
> This is at the heart of the issue really. There is no sound reason for this other than to disrupt society and get off on the sexual deviance. Nobody is "tormented" from having to use the correct facility. It doesn't stop them from living their life, it doesn't impede on their freedom, etc.



Because she's not Bruce anymore, she's Caitlyn. She's always been Caitlyn inside, now she is being Caitlyn on the outside and, just like Trump said, should be able to use whatever restroom she feels comfortable peeing in. 

She shouldn't be forced to use the men's room anymore than he should be forced to use the women's room.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
Click to expand...


Actually, all this time they've been using the facilities matching their chosen gender, not their gender at birth. It was never an issue until anti gay bigots decided to turn their attention to the trans community.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> a TG with her dick out will be in a stall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a transgender should be in a hospital receiving the proper mental healthcare that they need and deserve. Not placed into a locker room or bathroom with little girls and celebrated by liberals for their deviance.
Click to expand...


What does the medical community consider the proper treatment, Rotty? Have you looked it up yet?


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
Click to expand...


Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something. 

How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. The UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country and now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.


----------



## Seawytch

easyt65 said:


> Have the liberals come up with a 'fool-proif' screening process (like Obama's background checks that leaves us with nothing to fear but widows and orphans ) that will be able to discern between perverts / predators and 'legit' individuals who feel the sexual orientation they were born with is not who they really are?!
> 
> Predators with cameras have already reportedly been caught trying to FILM girls in bathrooms / checking out girls in bathrooms....kinda reminds me of how Obama gave a terrorist a visa, welcomed them into the US, only to have 12 Californians murdered.
> 
> 
> Transgender rights?  What about the rights of a mother and little girl / daughter who are forced to share a bathroom with some dude in a dress?



What right is that? Where is that enumerated or suggested? A right to privacy? It's a _public _restroom. I've never, in my life, been "forced" into a public restroom and in all my years of peeing in public restrooms, I've never seen another person disrobe there. 

How many trans people using the facilities to pee have ever been involved in any "peeping" incidents? Were these "predators with cameras" transgendered? Would a law barring transgendered people from using the restroom of the gender they associate with have stopped these "filming" incidents? 

Just like Voter ID laws, bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## eagle1462010

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing that nobody else has addressed here Seawytch and I was wondering if perhaps _you_ would?
> 
> All of this other "noise" aside (which is just designed to avoid the real issue), can you tell me why a transgender just can't use the correct restroom for their biology? Lets use Bruce Jenner for instance. Why is it he can't simply use the men's room (as he's done for 50+ years) for 3 to 4 minutes, do his business, wash his hands, and then simply go on with his life?
> 
> This is at the heart of the issue really. There is no sound reason for this other than to disrupt society and get off on the sexual deviance. Nobody is "tormented" from having to use the correct facility. It doesn't stop them from living their life, it doesn't impede on their freedom, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she's not Bruce anymore, she's Caitlyn. She's always been Caitlyn inside, now she is being Caitlyn on the outside and, just like Trump said, should be able to use whatever restroom she feels comfortable peeing in.
> 
> She shouldn't be forced to use the men's room anymore than he should be forced to use the women's room.
Click to expand...

Let out your inner Catilyn.......



And we are supposed to say it's normal..............and want to let our wives and daughters be around that freak...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something.
> 
> How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. The UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country and now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.
Click to expand...

Boy does _that_ summarize the mindset of liberals. Who cares about principles, decency, or protecting children. Just give me money, money, money.

To hell with the NBA and their All Star game. This is a league so corrupt, the players and their union ensure that marijuana is not outlawed in the Collective Bargaining Agreement despite the fact that marijuana is an illegal substance that will get a person arrested. So why do they ensure it's not a banned substance in the CBA? Because they wouldn't have a league left. The entire damn league is made of Allen Iverson idiots who spend every waking second baking their limited brains.

And spare me the drama with your "travel advisory". They weren't warning people they would die. They were warning sexually deviant people they could be arrested for breaking the law. How sad is it that liberals have become so unhinged and radicalized that we have to warn people now that walking into the bathroom of the opposite sex is illegal?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something.
> 
> How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. The UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country and now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy does _that_ summarize the mindset of liberals. Who cares about principles, decency, or protecting children. Just give me money, money, money.
> 
> To hell with the NBA and their All Star game. This is a league so corrupt, the players and their union ensure that marijuana is not outlawed in the Collective Bargaining Agreement despite the fact that marijuana is an illegal substance that will get a person arrested. So why do they ensure it's not a banned substance in the CBA? Because they wouldn't have a league left. The entire damn league is made of Allen Iverson idiots who spend every waking second baking their limited brains.
> 
> And spare me the drama with your "travel advisory". They weren't warning people they would die. They were warning sexually deviant people they could be arrested for breaking the law. How sad is it that liberals have become so unhinged and radicalized that we have to warn people now that walking into the bathroom of the opposite sex is illegal?
Click to expand...


These laws are not about protecting children, they're about bigots throwing a temper tantrum because gays can get married.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something Seawytch - why is it that you want a 6 year old little girl to walk out of a stall in her bathroom and get smacked in the face by a penis? Do you hate children that _much_ really? Or is your sexual deviance that disturbing that you're turned on by the tough of children being tormented or freaked out?
> 
> What kind of sick animal puts the sexual desires of an adult above the basic rights and needs of a child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of that occurred, I would have a problem with it. Since that doesn't happen, I've got no problem with transgendered male to female, pre or post operative, individuals using the women's restroom.
> 
> Trans people pee in the stalls, not in sinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dear....that _already_ has happened. And it's already been posted right here in this thread. So basically - you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Now that this nightmare has been brought to your attention - _now_ what?
> 
> *A Seattle, Wash. community is in uproar after a man undressed in the women’s locker room at a local pool,
> 
> He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice.*
> 
> Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's wasn't a trans person, just an idiot.
Click to expand...

How the _frick_ do you know _that_?!? They didn't even give his name!!! So you're just going to lie through your teeth and make stuff up simply because this guy proves that you're a monumental idiot (and a sicko) for supporting such deviant behavior?

By the way - even _if_ you're right - this just *proves* why the law is as absurd as idiot liberal ideology - it will be (and is being) abused by sexual predators to harm others. I just pray it's you and your children that are harmed by a predator instead of my wife and children since you're the sick bastard aroused by all of this and supporting it. Maybe after you're raped by a man and one of your children is raped and murdered by a pedophile, you won't find this such a turn on anymore. And for the record - I don't wish stuff like that on people - but it's going to happen to someone and it shouldn't be the people who had the decency and the damn common sense not to allow the mentally disturbed and the sexual deviants into the facilities of the opposite sex.


----------



## eagle1462010

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something.
> 
> How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. The UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country and now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy does _that_ summarize the mindset of liberals. Who cares about principles, decency, or protecting children. Just give me money, money, money.
> 
> To hell with the NBA and their All Star game. This is a league so corrupt, the players and their union ensure that marijuana is not outlawed in the Collective Bargaining Agreement despite the fact that marijuana is an illegal substance that will get a person arrested. So why do they ensure it's not a banned substance in the CBA? Because they wouldn't have a league left. The entire damn league is made of Allen Iverson idiots who spend every waking second baking their limited brains.
> 
> And spare me the drama with your "travel advisory". They weren't warning people they would die. They were warning sexually deviant people they could be arrested for breaking the law. How sad is it that liberals have become so unhinged and radicalized that we have to warn people now that walking into the bathroom of the opposite sex is illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These laws are not about protecting children, they're about bigots throwing a temper tantrum because gays can get married.
Click to expand...

BS..........It's about Forced Acceptance and you liberals making an issue out of it..................Nobody was talking all this crap just a little while ago................It wasn't a problem wasn't even on the radar.

Common Sense need not apply

But you NEED TO PLAY THE VICTIM CARD...........It's a PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION.............and you need a card to play............Oh look at these EVIL Republicans............denying people use of a REST ROOM......

Maybe you can make a reality TV series out of it...............instead of just shutting the hell up............

Pee where it makes sense and stop this I'M GONNA SUE YOU FOR EVERYTHING........it OFFENDS ME.......

This country has gone to hell thanks to people like you..............hell and a hand basket.........


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something.
> 
> How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. The UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country and now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy does _that_ summarize the mindset of liberals. Who cares about principles, decency, or protecting children. Just give me money, money, money.
> 
> To hell with the NBA and their All Star game. This is a league so corrupt, the players and their union ensure that marijuana is not outlawed in the Collective Bargaining Agreement despite the fact that marijuana is an illegal substance that will get a person arrested. So why do they ensure it's not a banned substance in the CBA? Because they wouldn't have a league left. The entire damn league is made of Allen Iverson idiots who spend every waking second baking their limited brains.
> 
> And spare me the drama with your "travel advisory". They weren't warning people they would die. They were warning sexually deviant people they could be arrested for breaking the law. How sad is it that liberals have become so unhinged and radicalized that we have to warn people now that walking into the bathroom of the opposite sex is illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These laws are not about protecting children, they're about bigots throwing a temper tantrum because gays can get married.
Click to expand...

Oh please.....we were just down this road yesterday. You can't nonsensically cry "bigot" every time you're incapable of defending an absurd law or your irrational position. Furthermore, you're a complete and *total real bigot* for insisting that a person who believes they are Jesus Christ should not have laws requiring people to worship him or her. You cannot prove that person is not Jesus Christ. I can prove your transgender is not who they say they are.

Furthermore, there was not one law about this after the illegal Supreme Court ruling. The law didn't come up until after your side of the aisles started creating laws allowing sexual predators to watch children undress.


----------



## Wilbur Right

Poodle dog and eagle are gonna be the pecker checkers.
Or they are gonna send their young daughters into a public restroom and make her be a pecker checker.

If some big studly dude comes into the men's restroom, goes into a stall he better be pissing like a firehose
Men know that sound of a lady's tinkles. It that big looking man is tinkling, he is in trouble

The pecker checkers will fix this. Get em eagle.


----------



## P@triot

eagle1462010 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something.
> 
> How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. The UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country and now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy does _that_ summarize the mindset of liberals. Who cares about principles, decency, or protecting children. Just give me money, money, money.
> 
> To hell with the NBA and their All Star game. This is a league so corrupt, the players and their union ensure that marijuana is not outlawed in the Collective Bargaining Agreement despite the fact that marijuana is an illegal substance that will get a person arrested. So why do they ensure it's not a banned substance in the CBA? Because they wouldn't have a league left. The entire damn league is made of Allen Iverson idiots who spend every waking second baking their limited brains.
> 
> And spare me the drama with your "travel advisory". They weren't warning people they would die. They were warning sexually deviant people they could be arrested for breaking the law. How sad is it that liberals have become so unhinged and radicalized that we have to warn people now that walking into the bathroom of the opposite sex is illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These laws are not about protecting children, they're about bigots throwing a temper tantrum because gays can get married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS..........It's about Forced Acceptance and you liberals making an issue out of it..................Nobody was talking all this crap just a little while ago................It wasn't a problem wasn't even on the radar.
> 
> Common Sense need not apply
> 
> But you NEED TO PLAY THE VICTIM CARD...........It's a PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION.............and you need a card to play............Oh look at these EVIL Republicans............denying people use of a REST ROOM......
> 
> Maybe you can make a reality TV series out of it...............instead of just shutting the hell up............
> 
> Pee where it makes sense and stop this I'M GONNA SUE YOU FOR EVERYTHING........it OFFENDS ME.......
> 
> This country has gone to hell thanks to people like you..............hell and a hand basket.........
Click to expand...

Man Eagle....that is a _great_ point that I didn't even think about. It's election time and they _do_ need a card to play (as usual). They are simply incapable of winning a fair and clean election. Especially when they have the two least presidential, most unelectable candidates in their history.


----------



## P@triot

Wilbur Right said:


> Poodle dog and eagle are gonna be the pecker checkers.
> Or they are gonna send their young daughters into a public restroom and make her be a pecker checker.
> 
> If some big studly dude comes into the men's restroom, goes into a stall he better be pissing like a firehose
> Men know that sound of a lady's tinkles. It that big looking man is tinkling, he is in trouble
> 
> The pecker checkers will fix this. Get em eagle.


Leave it a liberal to be "classy". It's also hilarious that they can't defend their position (because it's simply built on the fact that they are aroused by the sexual deviance) so they turn to nonsensical (not to mention vulgar) absurdity like "pecker checker".

Tell me something junior....in the 245 year history of this great nation, we've never had "pecker checkers". And yet everyone seemed to get along just fine and use the proper restroom. Now, sexually deviant and disturbed people like you suddenly feel the need to create laws allowing people to use the facility of the opposite sex. But _why_? I mean, nobody is doing "pecker checks" so why the need for the law? Oh wait...that's right...because it's very easy to tell when a man dressed in high heels is walking into the ladies room or when a woman dressed in a lumberjack shirt is walking into the men's room. You people are so incredibly stupid that you actually defeat your own argument.

"You can't tell the sex of somebody.....but....we need laws making it ok anyway"


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle dog and eagle are gonna be the pecker checkers.
> Or they are gonna send their young daughters into a public restroom and make her be a pecker checker.
> 
> If some big studly dude comes into the men's restroom, goes into a stall he better be pissing like a firehose
> Men know that sound of a lady's tinkles. It that big looking man is tinkling, he is in trouble
> 
> The pecker checkers will fix this. Get em eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it a liberal to be "classy". It's also hilarious that they can't defend their position (because it's simply built on the fact that they are aroused by the sexual deviance) so they turn to nonsensical (not to mention vulgar) absurdity like "pecker checker".
> 
> Tell me something junior....in the 245 year history of this great nation, we've never had "pecker checkers". And yet everyone seemed to get along just fine and use the proper restroom. Now, sexually deviant and disturbed people like you suddenly feel the need to create laws allowing people to use the facility of the opposite sex. But _why_? I mean, nobody is doing "pecker checks" so why the need for the law? Oh wait...that's right...because it's very easy to tell when a man dressed in high heels is walking into the ladies room or when a woman dressed in a lumberjack shirt is walking into the men's room. You people are so incredibly stupid that you actually defeat your own argument.
> 
> "You can't tell the sex of somebody.....but....we need laws making it ok anyway"
Click to expand...


it's dramatic. That's what they want, nothing but drama. It's the thrill of being seen in attire equated with the opposite sex. What greater thrill would they get them wearing that attire into the restroom assigned to the opposite sex?


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing that nobody else has addressed here Seawytch and I was wondering if perhaps _you_ would?
> 
> All of this other "noise" aside (which is just designed to avoid the real issue), can you tell me why a transgender just can't use the correct restroom for their biology? Lets use Bruce Jenner for instance. Why is it he can't simply use the men's room (as he's done for 50+ years) for 3 to 4 minutes, do his business, wash his hands, and then simply go on with his life?
> 
> This is at the heart of the issue really. There is no sound reason for this other than to disrupt society and get off on the sexual deviance. Nobody is "tormented" from having to use the correct facility. It doesn't stop them from living their life, it doesn't impede on their freedom, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she's not Bruce anymore, she's Caitlyn. She's always been Caitlyn inside, now she is being Caitlyn on the outside and, just like Trump said, should be able to use whatever restroom she feels comfortable peeing in.
> 
> She shouldn't be forced to use the men's room anymore than he should be forced to use the women's room.
Click to expand...


Or any straight male sexually attracted to women?

Ammirite?


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something.
> 
> How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. The UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country and now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy does _that_ summarize the mindset of liberals. Who cares about principles, decency, or protecting children. Just give me money, money, money.
> 
> To hell with the NBA and their All Star game. This is a league so corrupt, the players and their union ensure that marijuana is not outlawed in the Collective Bargaining Agreement despite the fact that marijuana is an illegal substance that will get a person arrested. So why do they ensure it's not a banned substance in the CBA? Because they wouldn't have a league left. The entire damn league is made of Allen Iverson idiots who spend every waking second baking their limited brains.
> 
> And spare me the drama with your "travel advisory". They weren't warning people they would die. They were warning sexually deviant people they could be arrested for breaking the law. How sad is it that liberals have become so unhinged and radicalized that we have to warn people now that walking into the bathroom of the opposite sex is illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These laws are not about protecting children, they're about bigots throwing a temper tantrum because gays can get married.
Click to expand...


They won that case over simalarily situated. 

The same claim can be made by any Perv straight male entering the woman's restroom

They are simalarily situated to Renae, a trans man (seeking, but not yet female) AND SEXUALLY ATTRACTED TO WOMEN. 

God you are dense


----------



## Mac1958

I'll try again:

What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?

While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.

For the last couple of decades, at least.

No?
.


----------



## eagle1462010

Wilbur Right said:


> Poodle dog and eagle are gonna be the pecker checkers.
> Or they are gonna send their young daughters into a public restroom and make her be a pecker checker.
> 
> If some big studly dude comes into the men's restroom, goes into a stall he better be pissing like a firehose
> Men know that sound of a lady's tinkles. It that big looking man is tinkling, he is in trouble
> 
> The pecker checkers will fix this. Get em eagle.


I'm gonna start with you.................I'll grab it and drag you around the store with it to make sure it's real.....and give you a full tour of Walmart before letting you pee.

Geesh........where do these idiots come from.

If  you got a pecker go to the men's bathroom.
If you don't go to the womens..........

If you don't know then check yourself into a mental hospital............


----------



## Pop23

Mac1958 said:


> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .



I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.

With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.

Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.

Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.

This will get ugly.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...


I have 3 young daughters. I take the. Into the men's bathroom, which is allowed until they are fully potty trained around 3. After that they go to the girl's bathroom with me waiting outside. As an adult male I should not be allowed in there! Women esp young girls should have their privacy.

All this does is make bathrooms dangerous places and makes young girls and women vulnerable. Sick fucks, that don't share your sense of nobility, are already taking advantage of this to young girls detriment!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Seattle, Wash. community is in uproar after a man undressed in the women’s locker room at a local pool,
> 
> He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice.*
> 
> Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's wasn't a trans person, just an idiot.
Click to expand...


  There is no objectively-discernible difference.

  Whether h'orsh'/it claims to be “trans” or not, whether you believe that claim, whether h'orsh'/it has had hormone treatments or surgery pursuant to this claim, whether h'orsh'/it is wearing men's clothes or women's clothes; objectively, what you have is still exactly the same thing—a man in a woman's locker room, exposing h'orsh'/itself to women and girls, and observing them as they dress and undress.


----------



## Mac1958

Pop23 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
Click to expand...

I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.

My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.

The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.

Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
.


----------



## Pop23

Mac1958 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
Click to expand...


To your last point. 

We, as a country live with Hate Crime laws. That's all a government can do. Create law to deter. Past that, we become a police state. That kind of state, where it's ever existed was horrible to LGBT types.


----------



## Pop23

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 young daughters. I take the. Into the men's bathroom, which is allowed until they are fully potty trained around 3. After that they go to the girl's bathroom with me waiting outside. As an adult male I should not be allowed in there! Women esp young girls should have their privacy.
> 
> All this does is make bathrooms dangerous places and makes young girls and women vulnerable. Sick fucks, that don't share your sense of nobility, are already taking advantage of this to young girls detriment!
Click to expand...


Out laws make exceptions for good parenting. So that's just either a ploy or you don't  understand the law


----------



## Jroc

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking males to use the male restroom, and females to use the female restroom is bigoted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passing laws requiring it is...as NC and MS are finding out.
> 
> Britain issues warning for LGBT travelers visiting North Carolina and Mississippi
> 
> Damn...a travel advisory like you're a third world country. Ouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "bigotry" to require a man to use the men's room and a woman to use the women's room. Folks....only a liberal could say something _that_ stupid. If it's bigoted to require that, then why does it even say "Men" on one door and "Women" on the other?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you go with the hyperbole...I'll stick to reality. These bathroom laws are bigoted transphobia.
Click to expand...



Says a person who's out of touch with reality. What's unbelievable is what we are supposed to accept as normal these days Most of these so-called "transsexuals" haven't had a" sex change" operation. and are simply nutjobs dressing as the opposite sex


----------



## Jroc

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You nailed it. Absolutely nailed it. For hundreds of years, these mentally ill people could use the correct facility without _any_ problems. But now....all of a sudden....they will die if they are not allowed to invade the privacy of the opposite sex.
> 
> Which just proves this is nothing about tearing down civilized society and getting off on sexual deviance. Period. End of story. And nobody can make a logical case otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six months ago, before all this drama, what did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public bathroom?
> 
> I don't know.  Do you?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. They used whichever one felt appropriate to them. They still do. These laws don't stop trans people from peeing in the restroom of the gender they associate with, but they make the bigots feel like they're doing something.
> 
> How's that working out for them? Let's see...NC has lost millions in business and could stand to lose billions. T*he UK has issued an actual travel advisory for people visiting NC and MS like they were a dangerous third world country a*nd now NC is likely going to lose the NBA All Star game.
Click to expand...



I think the U.K. also has issue a travel advisory for Muslims coming to the U.S. as well. Maybe they should also issue an advisory for Jews, to be on the look out, for the muslim fascist investing their country ...


----------



## Boss

Jroc said:


> Most of these so-called "transsexuals" haven't had a" sex change" operation. and are simply nutjobs dressing as the opposite sex.



And they're never going to have a sex change operation. A large percentage of them are heterosexual perverts who get turned on dressing in women's attire. They're not homosexual... think about it... you ever see a gay guy with a tranny? Oh, they might hang out together or trade fashion tips... that's about it. 

Some trannies dress like women to get close to little kids. Again, think about it... a child is much more trusting of someone dressed like a woman than a creepy old man. That's why Mrs. Doubtfire did it... to be close to his kids. So I think a lot of these people are pedophiles who don't have any business in the restroom with little girls.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I'm stupid because I think this person should be able to use the men's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this person should be able to use the women's restroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you and the rest of the pee police would make this person use the women's restroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this individual use the men's room.
Click to expand...


That's what you said twice now, but what's your point?

Are we talking about people that surgically removed their genitals and other body parts and live their lifes as opposite sex? Nope, I don't think so.

Buck Angel did in fact surgically removed her tits. Would that qualify her as man? Maybe... But what she's doing in her porn videos, is definitely not qualifying her as a man.

Did Kylan Wenzel have an SRS and live as a woman? Nobody here is talking about people like Kylan. Competed in Miss California? Big fucking deal. Didn't get thru preliminary round. I could put the bra, high heels and dress on, do the makeup and probably have the same result.

But what else leftist wackos wont do to increase TV ratings. They changed rules to let biological man compete with women in beauty pageant. I've seen some pretty looking feminine robots. Time to change rules again, isn't it? How long before they change rules and do the same in sports? I know, I know, you'll say it will never happen... right.

And last, even you know we're not talking about people like those in photos you posted, you only posted photos that  backs your false claim because those are rare transformation success stories. You want more realistic transgender photos?


----------



## Ame®icano

strollingbones said:


> 88 pages on who to piss and shit with....and we wonder why our country is in peril.....its due to people like yall who would rather be distracted by issues like this than deal with the hard issues facing this country....talk about a red herring...



No wondering here... country is in peril because of lefties trying to force their shit on everyone else. 

Yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> TNumber said:
> 
> 
> 
> transsexual is a disease theirs strong backing from the medical community for this fact.  forcing our daughters to be in the same room as a penis is just inhumane and im not comfterble with that.
> 
> for ppl who preach on and on about individual rights libs have no problem forcing other ppl to be uncomfterble just to sissify r country that much more
> oh wait, individual rights only apply to whores who want to murder their own children, my mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "inhumane" is forcing this individual, by state law, to use the men's room.
Click to expand...


Does this individual have a dick?


----------



## Ame®icano

Renae said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither,  I want help for both.   I have respect and sympathy for all people with mental confusion of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have mental confusion, I have Gender Dysphoria.  MY brain doesn't match my body or vice versa.
> 
> Do you think I WANT to do this?
> 
> Do you think this was an easy choice?
Click to expand...


What dysphoria generally means?


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> Trans people have been using the restrooms associated with the gender of their choice for decades and the scenario you described has not happened. More children have been molested by Republican members of congress than by trans people who are using restrooms to pee.



Nope, they have been using restrooms associated with their gender identity, not gender or sex.

Btw, where does it say that restrooms are assigned based on anything but sex?


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> Bovine feces. If she wasn't famous, you'd even think she was attractive.


----------



## Ame®icano

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bovine feces. If she wasn't famous, you'd even think she was attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got news for you....some people tried to trick me when Bruce first came out. He was on the cover of some magazine (the first one). They asked me what I thought of the hot new model that was all the buzz. My response? That's a _man_...
> 
> Nobody is confused by that picture above dear. Nobody. Even a small child could tell you that is a man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?



Whatever treatment Bruce is getting, it's not working. 

He still got his dick, right?


----------



## Cecilie1200

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



Oh, even better.  So now we're going to not only have guys in women's dresses wandering into the bathroom with us, we're ALSO going to have guys with their kids wandering in, too?  Is there anyone ELSE you'd like to truck through there while I pee?  Maybe just organize a tour with a guide in one of those blazers.  Or maybe we just skip the bathrooms and go straight to everyone peeing outside by the bushes.

I don't even particularly like sharing a bathroom with my own husband.  I cannot fathom why you think I would be, or SHOULD be, okay with sharing one with random strange men.


----------



## Cecilie1200

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....



Btw, there's a reason the stalls are in a room, instead of right out in the hallway.


----------



## Ame®icano

Mac1958 said:


> Man (no pun intended), this story just blew (no pun intended) up out of nowhere.
> 
> These folks have been using public restrooms pretty much all along, and now suddenly it's the end of the world.
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to drinking more.  I sure as hell wouldn't miss anything of substance.
> .



Maybe someone got offended by it?


----------



## P@triot

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bovine feces. If she wasn't famous, you'd even think she was attractive.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, even better.  So now we're going to not only have guys in women's dresses wandering into the bathroom with us, we're ALSO going to have guys with their kids wandering in, too?  Is there anyone ELSE you'd like to truck through there while I pee?  Maybe just organize a tour with a guide in one of those blazers.  Or maybe we just skip the bathrooms and go straight to everyone peeing outside by the bushes.
> 
> I don't even particularly like sharing a bathroom with my own husband.  I cannot fathom why you think I would be, or SHOULD be, okay with sharing one with random strange men.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

Meanwhile in North Korea...


----------



## Katzndogz

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever treatment Bruce is getting, it's not working.
> 
> He still got his dick, right?
Click to expand...

It might be that he's too old for an unnecessary amputation.  He would suffer unbearably from phantom penis and testicles.


----------



## Ame®icano

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever treatment Bruce is getting, it's not working.
> 
> He still got his dick, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be that he's too old for an unnecessary amputation.  He would suffer unbearably from phantom penis and testicles.
Click to expand...


Or maybe it's just publicity stunt because after divorce nobody gave a shit about him anymore. Plus, there was that car accident and free get out of jail card...


----------



## Ame®icano

Meanwhile in North Korea...


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mac1958 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
Click to expand...

So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.


----------



## Mac1958

gallantwarrior said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.
Click to expand...

I dunno.  What's been happening in the years leading up to today?
.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the clinical diagnosis of, say, Caitlyn Jenner and the recommended treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever treatment Bruce is getting, it's not working.
> 
> He still got his dick, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be that he's too old for an unnecessary amputation.  He would suffer unbearably from phantom penis and testicles.
Click to expand...

He could just pretend they don't exist.  Just like he pretends he's a woman.  No?


----------



## Centinel

The person who owns the bathroom should be the one who determines the rules for its use.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mac1958 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  What's been happening in the years leading up to today?
> .
Click to expand...

Not that much, obviously.  I still think that if they are able to (quietly) "pass" as women/men, no one really notices, or cares.  It's when they want to make some kind of federal case that the public notices enough to care.


----------



## Ame®icano

gallantwarrior said:


> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.


----------



## P@triot

gallantwarrior said:


> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.





As a parent of two precious little girls Galant - I can tell you unequivocally that I will put a serious and severe beating on the first male that tries to enter the restroom or locker room while either of my girls are in there. I'll will resort to _any_ means and use _any_ weapon at my disposal. It's simply not an option. Let's hope that we see lots of this across the nation until such time as conservatives (clearly the _only_ adults in the room) restore sanity and decency in America. If enough of the deviants take a severe beating, maybe they'll start to realize that they have no business being in the rest room or locker room of the opposite sex and they'll leave ther sexual deviance at home in their own bedroom where it belongs.


----------



## P@triot

Any comments over there Seawytch?

Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom


----------



## P@triot

Any comments over there Seawytch?

Predator who claimed to be transgender declared dangerous offender


----------



## P@triot

Any comments over there Seawytch?

Charges for Man Disguised as Woman in Bathroom Filming


----------



## gallantwarrior

Rottweiler said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a parent of two precious little girls Galant - I can tell you unequivocally that I will put a serious and severe beating on the first male that tries to enter the restroom or locker room while either of my girls are in there. I'll will resort to _any_ means and use _any_ weapon at my disposal. It's simply not an option. Let's hope that we see lots of this across the nation until such time as conservatives (clearly the _only_ adults in the room) restore sanity and decency in America. If enough of the deviants take a severe beating, maybe they'll start to realize that they have no business being in the rest room or locker room of the opposite sex and they'll leave ther sexual deviance at home in their own bedroom where it belongs.
Click to expand...

I'm with ya, Rottie!  If I were to observe a male entering a restroom occupied by my granddaughters, I would whomp his ass, regardless of what he might be wearing.  My daughter, being a adult, would whomp said males ass herself.  And I fully expect my SIL would do some ass-whomping in my stead, should he observe such a deviant trying to use the ladies' room, especially if his wife or daughters were therein.
Cudos to a dedicated Pop!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Rottweiler said:


> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Charges for Man Disguised as Woman in Bathroom Filming


Don't expect much response from the Wytch.  As an avowed lesbian, I suspect she's all for filming women and girls in the Ladies' bathroom.


----------



## Clementine

Boss said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all about the left being able to invade the space and privacy of the opposite sex and especially when it comes to children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it curious how the left tends to forget all about "right to privacy" unless it involves a woman deciding to kill her unborn baby?  THEN... it's the end-all-be-all to the entire Constitution and how dare anyone infringe upon that?
Click to expand...



Every single thing the left is doing is straight from Alinsky's Rules for Radicals.   They are trying to weaken the fabric of society by attacking decency, religion and morals.   Right now, anyone who holds onto their beliefs are going to be ridiculed.    If you want to be left alone to practice your religion, convert to Islam.   Otherwise, prepare yourself for a very rough ride.

There was never an issue with transgenders and bathrooms, but some saw another way to divide people.

Perverts will be encountered a LOT more than transgenders.    Many transgenders have been using women's rooms and no one cared.   It's gone on for decades and they handled the whole bathroom issues on their own. 

Now we will have burly men entering anywhere and they will often be pedophiles or deviants that do pose a danger.    And you will be bashed if you object to some big guy stripping in front of children.    If he's not shaven, not wearing makeup, and not in a dress, he probably is just one of the nasty creeps that we don't want anywhere near our kids.

The plan is to weaken all of us by acting like there is something wrong with common decency.    This has all been done before, but the useful idiots have never cracked open a history book, so they buy into it like useful idiots in the past.


----------



## P@triot

Clementine said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all about the left being able to invade the space and privacy of the opposite sex and especially when it comes to children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it curious how the left tends to forget all about "right to privacy" unless it involves a woman deciding to kill her unborn baby?  THEN... it's the end-all-be-all to the entire Constitution and how dare anyone infringe upon that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing the left is doing is straight from Alinsky's Rules for Radicals.   They are trying to weaken the fabric of society by attacking decency, religion and morals.   Right now, anyone who holds onto their beliefs are going to be ridiculed.    If you want to be left alone to practice your religion, convert to Islam.   Otherwise, prepare yourself for a very rough ride.
> 
> There was never an issue with transgenders and bathrooms, but some saw another way to divide people.
> 
> Perverts will be encountered a LOT more than transgenders.    Many transgenders have been using women's rooms and no one cared.   It's gone on for decades and they handled the whole bathroom issues on their own.
> 
> Now we will have burly men entering anywhere and they will often be pedophiles or deviants that do pose a danger.    And you will be bashed if you object to some big guy stripping in front of children.    If he's not shaven, not wearing makeup, and not in a dress, he probably is just the nasty creeps that we don't want anywhere near our kids.
> 
> The plan is to weaken all of us by acting like there is something wrong with common decency.    This has all been done before, but the useful idiots have never cracked open a history book, so they buy into it like useful idiots in the past.
Click to expand...

I wish I could give that post a thousand awards. Spot on and well said.


----------



## P@triot

gallantwarrior said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Charges for Man Disguised as Woman in Bathroom Filming
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect much response from the Wytch.  As an avowed lesbian, I suspect she's all for filming women and girls in the Ladies' bathroom.
Click to expand...

Oh she has been all for this. Claims that every story I just linked to "will never happen". The next time a liberal is correct in their prediction will literally be the first time in history that a liberal is correct in their position.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is fair for each jurisdiction to decide this matter for themselves?
> Are men allowed in women's restrooms where you live?
> If they are, what will you do?
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
Click to expand...

Now that's not lady-like.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most asinine and ignorant statement on here.   First the dick isn't "Chopped off" but that's another story.  Secondly a pre-op Transwoman generally would cause a ruckus in the "Mens" room.
> 
> Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out."
> *
> You're very confused about basic biology aren't you darling? As a biological female I have no balls.
Click to expand...

I always thought you didn't have any cojones.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom. Get over it.
> 
> Are you worrying about hetero peeping tom pervs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If I dressed up as a woman I could use the women's bathroom."*
> 
> Are you admitting something with this comment? Is this why you want men to be allowed to enter female bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Just stating a fact. And as long as you don't catch me peeping over the stall a gal/guy should be free to go drop a duce without being harassed. But if he's some perv with a camera he's a sex offender. I knew a guy who might try to pull a stunt like that so I can see who or why people fear this. But a real tranny is going to go pee wash her hands check her makeup and leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, remove your homes bathroom door, install in its place a door like those found in the common public restroom stalls, invite your friends and families over (I suggest serving high fiber meal), and report back to us the comments you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were a tranny ID shit on your dining room floor since you don't have a bathroom for me to use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's not lady-like.
Click to expand...


Yes how charming or something  I've already commented on this about, I don't know like 50 pages back.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why are you so ignorant to these simple facts?"
> *
> Huh? Why are the pro-Transgender cheerleaders so ignorant of basic biology ie. if you have a penis you're a man and therefore have no right to be entering a female bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Because women's bathrooms are sacred like marriage. 51% divorce rate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, because women's bathrooms are for women.
> 
> When are you planning on Transgendering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out. Now if there's a perv dressed as a woman bothering women in the bathroom and loitering, call the cops.
> 
> If it turns out you're just picking on a tranny, a real tranny, then you might get sued. And if a liberal like me is on the jury you will pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If you catch a man dressed as a woman in the ladies room I want to see if you have the balls to call the person out."
> *
> You're very confused about basic biology aren't you darling? As a biological female I have no balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought you didn't have any cojones.
Click to expand...


Are you poking me darling?


----------



## P@triot

Clementine said:


> Every single thing the left is doing is straight from Alinsky's Rules for Radicals.   They are trying to weaken the fabric of society by attacking decency, religion and morals.   Right now, anyone who holds onto their beliefs are going to be ridiculed.    If you want to be left alone to practice your religion, convert to Islam.   Otherwise, prepare yourself for a very rough ride.
> 
> There was never an issue with transgenders and bathrooms, but some saw another way to divide people.
> 
> Perverts will be encountered a LOT more than transgenders.    Many transgenders have been using women's rooms and no one cared.   It's gone on for decades and they handled the whole bathroom issues on their own.
> 
> Now we will have burly men entering anywhere and they will often be pedophiles or deviants that do pose a danger.    And you will be bashed if you object to some big guy stripping in front of children.    If he's not shaven, not wearing makeup, and not in a dress, he probably is just one of the nasty creeps that we don't want anywhere near our kids.
> 
> The plan is to weaken all of us by acting like there is something wrong with common decency.    This has all been done before, but the useful idiots have never cracked open a history book, so they buy into it like useful idiots in the past.



Thomas Jefferson summarized your spot-on post nicely over 200 years ago...

*“The patriot, like the Christian, must learn that to bear revilings and persecutions is a part of his duty; and in proportion as the trial is severe, firmness under it becomes more requisite and praiseworthy. It requires, indeed, self-command. But that will be fortified in proportion as the calls for its exercise are repeated” - Thomas Jefferson (May 21, 1805)*


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom



For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  What's been happening in the years leading up to today?
> .
Click to expand...


You've asked that question three times on this thread already...and I've answered it three times. Do you disagree with my answer or are you trying to get the RWNJs to admit that these laws are bigots trying to exact some sort of revenge for gays marrying? Good luck.


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again:
> 
> What did transgender people do when they wanted to use a public restroom before all this drama started a few months ago?
> 
> While I admit I wasn't keeping track, I'm guessing they used the public restroom that matched what they figured they are.
> 
> For the last couple of decades, at least.
> 
> No?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  What's been happening in the years leading up to today?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've asked that question three times on this thread already...and I've answered it three times. Do you disagree with my answer or are you trying to get the RWNJs to admit that these laws are bigots trying to exact some sort of revenge for gays marrying? Good luck.
Click to expand...

I'm just making the point that things were no different six months ago than they are today, not counting the drama.
.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mostly with where you're going with this, and you are correct, but we get into a very problematic area when states sanction this.
> 
> With males that want to transition to females, yet still sexually attracted to females, they are no diffrent than a straight male.
> 
> Current law would make prohibiting straight, not transgender males from using woman's restrooms as the two groups are "simalarily situated" in the eyes of the law.
> 
> Male lesbians are male lesbians no matter their attire.
> 
> This will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  What's been happening in the years leading up to today?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've asked that question three times on this thread already...and I've answered it three times. Do you disagree with my answer or are you trying to get the RWNJs to admit that these laws are bigots trying to exact some sort of revenge for gays marrying? Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just making the point that things were no different six months ago than they are today, not counting the drama.
> .
Click to expand...


That's not entirely true either. Something did change. States started passing bigoted anti gay and transphobic laws. (That are hurting them financially)


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you raise valid points, and that many who aren't happy with this have legitimate concerns, especially when children are involved.  Not because I think they're going to be attacked, but parents are protective.  I also get tired of those who support it automatically attacking and labeling you as bigots or whatever.  That does nothing, as usual, to advance the conversation.
> 
> My problem with this is that it seems contrived.  This has been going on for a long time, and I think the some of the opponents of this are being every bit as hypersensitive as the PC Police get.  Are laws absolutely necessary on this?  I doubt it.  But another poster pointed out that this is connected to the gay marriage thing, and obviously this is still an open wound for many.
> 
> The fact remains that there are still people who either get violent or talk violence when discussing these people, and that's also a legitimate concern that these people have.
> 
> Thanks for the calm conversation, by the way.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, do the "transgendered" prefer to have their asses kicked by protective parents or by threatened guys?  Seems like they're asking for an ass-kicking, either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  What's been happening in the years leading up to today?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've asked that question three times on this thread already...and I've answered it three times. Do you disagree with my answer or are you trying to get the RWNJs to admit that these laws are bigots trying to exact some sort of revenge for gays marrying? Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just making the point that things were no different six months ago than they are today, not counting the drama.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not entirely true either. Something did change. States started passing bigoted anti gay and transphobic laws. (That are hurting them financially)
Click to expand...


Targets feeling the burn as well.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
Click to expand...

Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.

There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> That's not entirely true either. Something did change. States started passing bigoted anti gay and transphobic laws. (That are hurting them financially)



That's a complete and total *lie*. Unhinged and radicalized liberals started passing laws designed to sexually exploit women and children. In response to _that_, states started passing laws _protecting_ women & children. It was your side that fired the first ten shots. Only when rational, logical, civilized people saw where this was heading did they start creating legislation designed to restore sanity and decency to the U.S.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not entirely true either. Something did change. States started passing bigoted anti gay and transphobic laws. (That are hurting them financially)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a complete and total *lie*. Unhinged and radicalized liberals started passing laws designed to sexually exploit women and children. In response to _that_, states started passing laws _protecting_ women & children. It was your side that fired the first ten shots. Only when rational, logical, civilized people saw where this was heading did they start creating legislation designed to restore sanity and decency to the U.S.
Click to expand...



You're the one lying...and trying to make trans people out to be predators as well.

These Are the Transgender Bathroom Wars, in a Nutshell


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
Click to expand...


Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> You're the one lying...and trying to make trans people out to be predators as well.


Men don't belong in women's bathrooms.

States have a right to protect women's rights to privacy in their segregated bathrooms.  End of story.  Crazy people don't have rights that override the rights of women and girls.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
Click to expand...

Stopping a man from entering the woman's restroom wouldn't have prevented this? _Really_? Only in liberal loony toons world...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
Click to expand...

More vintage liberal "logic". Create laws to "stop" people like _me_ (who have never had a single interaction with law enforcement beyond five routine traffic stops - three of which didn't even result in so much as a ticket) but create laws to assist people who rape women, touch children, and/or watch and video women & children using the restroom.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not entirely true either. Something did change. States started passing bigoted anti gay and transphobic laws. (That are hurting them financially)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a complete and total *lie*. Unhinged and radicalized liberals started passing laws designed to sexually exploit women and children. In response to _that_, states started passing laws _protecting_ women & children. It was your side that fired the first ten shots. Only when rational, logical, civilized people saw where this was heading did they start creating legislation designed to restore sanity and decency to the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one lying...and trying to make trans people out to be predators as well.
> 
> These Are the Transgender Bathroom Wars, in a Nutshell
Click to expand...

Shocking...."Huffpost Queer Voices" *lying*. Gee, who saw _that_ coming?

*"limiting transgender individuals’ ability to do something other people take for granted: pee in the public bathroom that matches their gender"*

Um...that's exactly what conservatives support and have now passed legislation to ensure. That people use public restrooms that match their gender. A person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is male in gender and must use the Men's room (it doesn't matter what their mental illness makes them _think_ they are) and a person with a "Y" and a "Y" chromosome must use the Women's room (it doesn't matter what their mental illness makes them _think_ they are).

So simple, only a liberal could be confused by it.


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

DA: Cross-Dressing Man Secretly Taped Women at Macy’s


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

Cross-dresser branded 'high risk' to women


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

Teen Coerced Into Food Court Bathroom for Sex: Cops


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

Police say Berkeley locker room suspect used disguise


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

Purdue police investigate report of man taking photographs in women's restroom


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

San Jose sex offender wearing fake breasts, wig arrested for loitering in womens' restroom


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

Greensburg man who photographed cheerleaders to be tried


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

Cross-dresser arrested in bath house


----------



## P@triot

How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?

Pasco: Cross-dressing man sentenced for battery


----------



## jc456

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....


so do men's rooms.  So why the need to go to the ladies?


----------



## jc456

strollingbones said:


> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...


how would that happen?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
Click to expand...

seriously?  Really, you don't get eh?


----------



## jc456

So, we're two weeks into this thingy and to date, no one can tell me why a trans person needs to use the other sex bathroom.  hey all you nut job libturds, what is the reason?

Each room has stalls with doors that lock.  Why would there be a need to move to the other gender stalls to lock the same door?


----------



## P@triot

Izzy and Tirzah Avraham nailed it. I started boycotting Target more than two years ago because of their asinine pandering out of fear to the left. Well Target, lets see you survive when you focus your customer base on the parasite class. All of the people you witnessed during the "Occupy Wall Street" rally doesn't really have the finances to keep your stores in business. And yet that's who you want to appease?!? Great business plan. 

_"So here’s what so wrong about this. Target’s recent “inclusivity” announcement concludes by saying “Everyone deserves to feel like they belong. And you’ll always be accepted, respected and welcomed at Target.” R*eally? Telling me you’re ok with men walking into the bathroom behind my baby girl actually doesn’t make me feel like I belong. It didn’t make her feel like she belonged either, to hear the manager tell us that in person. Basically Target just told us — and millions of concerned parents — that we’re no longer accepted, respected, and welcome in their stores.*"_

Now come on liberals. Attack this man and his little girl. Tell us all how this precious little girl is a "hateful bigot".

Dad Takes Daughter to Target to Confront Manager on Transgender Bathroom Policy — and Isn’t Happy About What the Manager Tells Him


----------



## pillars

So, you're saying that if this person is seen in the women's bathroom, someone is going to call the cops?







I call bullshit.

Similarly, you think this guy should be peeing in the ladies' room?






GMAFB.

In both cases, you are never even going to know that these people are transgendered.

But, sending Balian Buschbaum into the ladies' room is probably going to result in a call to a LEO about a pedophile or sex criminal.

That's what you people don't realize.  Transititioned people look like their new gender.  90% of the time, no one is going to spot them in the bathroom of their new gender.  They will, however, stand out like a sore thumb in the old bathroom.  And, that's what results in victimization.

That's why this law is stupid.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> You're the one lying...and trying to make trans people out to be predators as well.



It's because most of them are! Or at least, most who CLAIM to be transgender.  We're talking about 0.03% of the population here. And you completely want to change common sense reasoning and protocols that have been in place forever, just so that you're not discriminating against 0.03%? 

Back to the point... MOST people identifying as "transgender" aren't confused about their gender, aren't women trapped in men's bodies, have no desire to undergo radical surgery... they're just typical Class A perverts. Some are pedophiles, some are exhibitionists, some are voyeurs. NONE of them are normal or mentally stable.


----------



## Pop23

pillars said:


> So, you're saying that if this person is seen in the women's bathroom, someone is going to call the cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit.
> 
> Similarly, you think this guy should be peeing in the ladies' room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMAFB.
> 
> In both cases, you are never even going to know that these people are transgendered.
> 
> But, sending Balian Buschbaum into the ladies' room is probably going to result in a call to a LEO about a pedophile or sex criminal.
> 
> That's what you people don't realize.  Transititioned people look like their new gender.  90% of the time, no one is going to spot them in the bathroom of their new gender.  They will, however, stand out like a sore thumb in the old bathroom.  And, that's what results in victimization.
> 
> That's why this law is stupid.



We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress. 

Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?

Incredible actually how much the left hate women.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
Click to expand...


If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopping a man from entering the woman's restroom wouldn't have prevented this? _Really_? Only in liberal loony toons world...
Click to expand...


Non trans men are still prevented from entering women's rooms. These bigoted laws are a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
Click to expand...


Except they don't. Anti Trans laws don't prevent sexual predators from "lying" to "gain access", they prevent trans people from being protected from bigots, period.

Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house



Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopping a man from entering the woman's restroom wouldn't have prevented this? _Really_? Only in liberal loony toons world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non trans men are still prevented from entering women's rooms. These bigoted laws are a solution in search of a problem.
Click to expand...


So when a man enters a women's room, how do you know if they are transgendered or a sexual predator?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
Click to expand...


Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to

When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except they don't. Anti Trans laws don't prevent sexual predators from "lying" to "gain access", they prevent trans people from being protected from bigots, period.
> 
> Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
Click to expand...


So are you saying someone walking into a girls bathroom can be questioned to determine if they are a sexual predator or a transsexual?


----------



## kaz

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
Click to expand...


Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Jroc said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And was there some kind of triggering event that caused all this drama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "triggering event" was gays getting their equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seabitch is right, it was allowing gay marriage that triggered this.  Remember all that wind about "people just want to marry the one they love"? Yeah, well... turns out, that wasn't really true. Surprise! Now it's "people just want to pee in peace!"  And a bunch of gullible PC millennials are going to carry their water again. This is what happens when you have culture rot. You think these people are EVER going to be satisfied?
> 
> We are literally not far removed from them promoting pedophiles as 'victims of society' and bashing everyone as bigots and haters because we won't allow them to get their freak on with kids. Oh it's coming... and a whole lot more sick depravity... they don't know any boundaries. They have no morals. I will put money on it... every person on this forum who supports this transgender restroom nonsense is an atheist or agnostic who doesn't believe in God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not gays passing these stupid laws. The laws are from bigots like you that think they've got to get some sort of "win" out of Obergefell.
> 
> Racist bigots did it in the 50s and 60s, anti gay bigots are doing it now.
> 
> Jim Crow for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking males to use the male restroom, and females to use the female restroom is bigoted?
Click to expand...


No, not giving in to any of their demented demands is though... apparently.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
Click to expand...


No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:

_Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._

What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!


----------



## kaz

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except they don't. Anti Trans laws don't prevent sexual predators from "lying" to "gain access", they prevent trans people from being protected from bigots, period.
> 
> Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you saying someone walking into a girls bathroom can be questioned to determine if they are a sexual predator or a transsexual?
Click to expand...


When danger turned it's ugly, head, seawytch turned her tail and fled.  Again:

How do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender, not a sexual predator?  Can he be interrogated?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:
> 
> _Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._
> 
> What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!
Click to expand...

Note you didn't answer the question:

When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?

Or for that matter a sexual predator.  Your answer highlights the question since a cross dresser would not be allowed in a girls room


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
Click to expand...


Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:
> 
> _Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._
> 
> What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!
Click to expand...


----------



## Skylar

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
Click to expand...


IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been? 

News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:
> 
> _Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._
> 
> What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note you didn't answer the question:
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Or for that matter a sexual predator
Click to expand...


How do these laws change any of it unless you plan on checking chromosomes before the restroom door will open? 

Anti Trans laws protect no one. Pro Trans laws protect trans people from bigots. 

Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
Click to expand...


Again, not the question.  The question was about your plan to give sexual predators free access to girl's bathrooms.  That damned reading comprehension problem you have again.

A man walks into your daughters bathroom.  You know he's a transgender not a sexual predator how?  Your gaydar?


----------



## pillars

Pop23 said:


> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.



Transgendered people don't just wear make-up.  They are surgically altered to become the opposite gender.  So, a transgender man has a surgically made penis.  A transgender female has a vagina.  I know folks who are transgender.  A friend of mine who is now a woman says that she ALWAYS believed she was a woman, even when she had a penis.  Now she is physically female.

As far as the left hating women, I AM A WOMAN, you daft twat.


----------



## Seawytch

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
Click to expand...


Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
Click to expand...


And so transgenders using the womens room helped sexual predators how?  You really can't read and comprehend a simple question.  Damned government schools.  Now that's hating children forcing them to the same.

You said it's still illegal for sexual predators to go in the girls room.  Again, how do you know it's an actual transgender walking into the girls room and not a sexual predator?  Simple question


----------



## kaz

pillars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people don't just wear make-up.  They are surgically altered to become the opposite gender.  So, a transgender man has a surgically made penis.  A transgender female has a vagina.  I know folks who are transgender.  A friend of mine who is now a woman says that she ALWAYS believed she was a woman, even when she had a penis.  Now she is physically female.
> 
> As far as the left hating women, I AM A WOMAN, you daft twat.
Click to expand...


The issue is when they haven't had a sex change operation.  How do you know the man walking into the girls room is an inner woman?  

Seawytch thinks we should rubber hose them to confirm


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> How do these laws change any of it unless you plan on checking chromosomes before the restroom door will open?



People see a guy walking in the girls bathroom can follow up now, with your law they can't.  I mean duh.



Seawytch said:


> Anti Trans laws protect no one. Pro Trans laws protect trans people from bigots
> 
> Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules



So sexual predators won't thinking of going into girls rooms?  They won't lie?  If you see a man walking into a girls room, how do you know if it's a sexual predator or a transsexual?  None of this answers the question.

Sexual predators are sick and driven.  How many children being molested are worth transsexuals feeling comfortable crapping?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* <----GOP Speaker of the House ...Family Values like Josh Dugger....*


----------



## Skylar

kaz said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
Click to expand...


No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.

You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.

And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack. 

The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.

And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?







I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
Click to expand...


And you know that ... how?


----------



## miketx

You know how he knows. its true...


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent



Swish.  None of my points were about transgenders, they were about sexual predators.  Right now, a sexual predator walks into a ladies room and you can ask him WTF.  It draws attention to them.  With transgender laws, you aren't even going to be able to ask them, they'll threaten lawsuits and win them in our stupid court system.  Focus, I'm talking about SEXUAL PREDATORS not transsexuals.  Your pictures are irrelevant.  A sexual predator guy is going to look like a guy and you aren't going to be able to stop him, question him or check him out.

My view on the issue is the NC law is correct.  It actually contrary to the ignorance of the left dictates nothing.  It says local governments can't override businesses, it's up to the business.  If you own a bar with adults and you let transsexuals in the girls room, it's probably not an issue.  If you own a Chuckie Cheese and serve mostly kids, it's a huge issue.  Leave it up to the business.  We used to be a free country


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Non trans men are still prevented from entering women's rooms. These bigoted laws are a solution in search of a problem.



No....they are not. How are you going to prove that someone is a "non-trans man"? Are _you_ going guard the bathrooms with "pecker-checkers"?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
Click to expand...

And how are you going to prove that someone entering the bathroom is a "transgender" instead of a "cross-dresser"? Are _you_ doing to assign people to bathrooms to verify??? Liberals defeating their own arguments once again


----------



## P@triot

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except they don't. Anti Trans laws don't prevent sexual predators from "lying" to "gain access", they prevent trans people from being protected from bigots, period.
> 
> Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you saying someone walking into a girls bathroom can be questioned to determine if they are a sexual predator or a transsexual?
Click to expand...

Damn Kaz....you beat me to it! LOL! The very argument they've been using against sane laws for the rational are the very argument that defeats their irrational laws!


----------



## kaz

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * <----GOP Speaker of the House ...Family Values like Josh Dugger....*



Democrat solution, let him in the girls bathroom too!


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:
> 
> _Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._
> 
> What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!
Click to expand...

Yeah....but in all fairness....you're the same person who says that someone who believes they are something they are not (a person who thinks they are Jesus) is mentally ill, while someone else who believes they are something they are not (a man who thinks they are a woman) is too be celebrated and should be given special rights, privileges and laws. So....in a nutshell....you contradict yourself a lot and really don't apply your views consistently. If you believe someone to be left-wing, they should be celebrated and adored (even pedophiles). If you believe someone to be right-wing, they should be accused of being a "bigot".

In all fairness Sea, it's impossible to take you seriously (as much as I really do try) because one person who thinks they are something they are not gets a different treatment from you than another person who thinks they are something they are not. And the oddest part is that you have absolutely no ability to prove that someone is no Jesus Christ, while I can unequivocally, scientifically prove that a man is *not* a woman.


----------



## Centinel

It seems to me that the only person who should be saying who can use a bathroom should be the actual owner of the bathroom.


----------



## Skylar

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know that ... how?
Click to expand...




kaz said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swish.  None of my points were about transgenders, they were about sexual predators.  Right now, a sexual predator walks into a ladies room and you can ask him WTF.
Click to expand...


And if a sexual predator does anything other than use the facilities, the predator is in violation of the law.  So you can definitely ask WTF. 

And of course, if a predator is going to go into bathrooms to hurt kids.....what would prevent it with the ordinance? The predator would just go in when someone wasn't watching. Making the laws utterly meaningless. 

Meanwhile, mandating that transwomen use the men's room leads to assaults. Plus, transmen look just like biological men. So you're going to have dudes with beards and mustaches using the women's room. Making this law extra useless. 



> It draws attention to them.  With transgender laws, you aren't even going to be able to ask them, they'll threaten lawsuits and win them in our stupid court system.  Focus, I'm talking about SEXUAL PREDATORS not transsexuals.  Your pictures are irrelevant.  A sexual predator guy is going to look like a guy and you aren't going to be able to stop him, question him or check him out.


With your entire devlishly clever plan toasted utterly by.......wait for it.......a predator going into the bathtroom when no one is looking and hiding in a stall.

Just like they do right now. 

Only under your brain dead law, transwomen are going to be forced to use the men's room....which leads to assaults. And transmen have to use the ladies room....which cases the very unrest yuou're seeking to avoid. All while doing jack shit to prevent predators from hurting, well....anyone.

Its a proposal that is worse than useless. And is even more idiotic than ordinary in an election year, as its being used as a GOP frother to get scared conservatives whipped up into a terror induced lather. You're swallowing a stupid wedge issue.


----------



## miketx

> No....they are not. How are you going to prove that someone is a "non-trans man"? Are _you_ going guard the bathrooms with "pecker-checkers"?



"You guys hear about the new job opening up at walmart? Instead of door greeter, now it's looking for chicks with dicks"


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:
> 
> _Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._
> 
> What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note you didn't answer the question:
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Or for that matter a sexual predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do these laws change any of it unless you plan on checking chromosomes before the restroom door will open?
> 
> Anti Trans laws protect no one. Pro Trans laws protect trans people from bigots.
> 
> Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
Click to expand...

Here is how Sea.....when _any_ male (whether dressed in drag or not) attempts to enter the Ladies room, everyone in the (insert facility here - restaurant, public pool, gym, etc.) can stand up and stop them - including resorting to physical force until such time as law enforcement arrives to arrest the animal.

Under your plan, nobody is allowed to do anything until _after_ the little girl has been brutally raped and had her throat slit. This defies all basic logic and reason and really illustrates that you have ulterior motives.


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> With your entire devlishly clever plan toasted utterly by.......wait for it.......a predator going into the bathtroom when no one is looking and hiding in a stall.
> 
> Just like they do right now



Your solution, let them walk in freely when everyone is watching and prevent them from doing anything about it!


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> And of course, if a predator is going to go into bathrooms to hurt kids.....what would prevent it with the ordinance? The predator would just go in when someone wasn't watching. Making the laws utterly meaningless.



Um....genius....a predator needs a victim to be a predator. Therefore the predator will not be "sneaking in when someone wasn't watching". Upon entering, the females in question could begin to scream for help and defend themselves.

Under the absurd liberal laws designed for sexual assaults, the ladies in question would not be allowed to scream or defend themselves until after they've already been assaulted (which in most cases would make it far too late as they would be incapacitated and unable to call for help for defend themselves).

Sorry....but I find it hard to believe that a grown adult needs something this basis explained to them. So either the majority of left-wing posters here are children (not likely), or you're all a bunch of disingenuous sub-human animals with ulterior motives (_very_ likely). I don't suppose you and your liberal pals would care to be honest for a moment and admit which camp you guys belong to?


----------



## P@triot

pillars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people don't just wear make-up.  They are surgically altered to become the opposite gender.  So, a transgender man has a surgically made penis.  A transgender female has a vagina.  I know folks who are transgender.  A friend of mine who is now a woman says that she ALWAYS believed she was a woman, even when she had a penis.  Now she is physically female.
> 
> As far as the left hating women, I AM A WOMAN, you daft twat.
Click to expand...

Well I knew a man that ALWAYS believed he was Jesus Christ. So why aren't you celebrating that, then creating laws forcing people to worship him? Because you're a horrible hypocrite? Because you're a bigot? Because you celebrate anything sexually deviant while denouncing faith and religion? What is your reason for celebrating one group of mentally-ill people who believe they are something they are *not* while discriminating against and condemning another group of mentally-ill people who believe they are something they are *not*?


----------



## P@triot

Centinel said:


> It seems to me that the only person who should be saying who can use a bathroom should be the actual owner of the bathroom.


Nobody knows how to solve a problem or win an argument like libertarians! They always just revert to freedom and choice leaving everything else looking stupid and speechless....


----------



## kaz

Centinel said:


> It seems to me that the only person who should be saying who can use a bathroom should be the actual owner of the bathroom.



Pathetic how that just flies over their heads, isn't it?


----------



## P@triot

kaz said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the only person who should be saying who can use a bathroom should be the actual owner of the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic how that just flies over their heads, isn't it?
Click to expand...

It really doesn't fly over their head's Kaz. Liberals understand freedom, choice, and rights. They just don't like them. They don't like the fact that they can't force their will and messed up views on you and me.


----------



## kaz

Rottweiler said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the only person who should be saying who can use a bathroom should be the actual owner of the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic how that just flies over their heads, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really doesn't fly over their head's Kaz. Liberals understand freedom, choice, and rights. They just don't like them. They don't like the fact that they can't force their will and messed up views on you and me.
Click to expand...


LOL, then they tell us we have the messed up views.  You don't think grown men should whip it out in front of teenage girls!  You don't think sexual predators should have free access to whatever bathroom they want when ever they want it? You think people should be able to set their own rules for their own bathrooms?  You're totally sick, that's disgusting ...


----------



## Skylar

kaz said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> With your entire devlishly clever plan toasted utterly by.......wait for it.......a predator going into the bathtroom when no one is looking and hiding in a stall.
> 
> Just like they do right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your solution, let them walk in freely when everyone is watching and prevent them from doing anything about it!
Click to expand...


And if they do anything other than use the bathroom.....GASP....there are already laws for that.

Again, if someone is going to hurt kids, you think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? If such is the case, we should pass laws preventing murder, theft and rape immediately, along with statutes forbidding terrorism and bomb making.

And in the meantime, actual people are being hurt by these ordinances when transwomen are forced into the men's room. You're arguing for *actual* harm to prevent a laughably implausible and utterly ineffective chance at stopping *hypothetical* harm.

Um, no. That's stupid.


----------



## Pop23

pillars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people don't just wear make-up.  They are surgically altered to become the opposite gender.  So, a transgender man has a surgically made penis.  A transgender female has a vagina.  I know folks who are transgender.  A friend of mine who is now a woman says that she ALWAYS believed she was a woman, even when she had a penis.  Now she is physically female.
> 
> As far as the left hating women, I AM A WOMAN, you daft twat.
Click to expand...


WOW, you really don't understand the issue. 

I don't think anyone cares once the surgery is done, but many Trans, do not ever have the surgery.

And until those that want the surgery, have the surgery?

They are simply men with fake breasts. It is an affront to all women to call these she's. Women are much more than that. 

The additional problem, that everyone deflects from or ignors:

Pre Op transsexuals being allowed in women's restrooms. 

The Pre Op Trans is claiming they are "simalarily situated" to a Real Woman, then denying them use of the woman's restroom is discrimination. 

If true, then any Male can claim they are "similarily situated" to the Pre Op trans man, which there would be almost no legal argument that would stand legal challange. 

You could keep no Man, no matter what they called themselves from using a woman's bathroom/locker/shower. 

It is much more complicated then.........

"You're a bigot"


----------



## P@triot

kaz said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the only person who should be saying who can use a bathroom should be the actual owner of the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic how that just flies over their heads, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really doesn't fly over their head's Kaz. Liberals understand freedom, choice, and rights. They just don't like them. They don't like the fact that they can't force their will and messed up views on you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, then they tell us we have the messed up views.  You don't think grown men should whip it out in front of teenage girls!  You don't think sexual predators should have free access to whatever bathroom they want when ever they want it? You think people should be able to set their own rules for their own bathrooms?  You're totally sick, that's disgusting ...
Click to expand...

Yeah....I remember when I was little - my mom and dad sat me down and said "son, you are sick to think that just because it says MEN on one door and WOMEN on the other, that that's which facility each gender should use - you need to understand that little girls need to see grown men dressed in women's clothing and then they need to be smacked in the face repeatedly by that cross-dressers penis so that the little girl in question can grow up sooner and realize that the world is not all roses". Yeah...I'll never forget those wise words by my parents. I mean, who among us *didn't* have _that_ talk with their parents?


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> Again, if someone is going to hurt kids, you think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? If such is the case, we should pass laws preventing murder, theft and rape immediately, along with statutes forbidding terrorism and bomb making



In what possible way is my saying that people should be able to do something when a man walks into the girls room themselves and there should be no law dictating the use of private bathrooms the same as thinking a law will stop a crime?  Now that's stupid


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> Again, if someone is going to hurt kids, you think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them



Again, if someone is going to discriminate against and harm cross-dressers, you think some random liberal bathroom ordinance forcing people to accept insanity is going to stop them?

(My God...you can _always_ count on a liberal to defeat their own argument with their own contradictions. The side creating all of these laws forcing the American people to welcome the opposite sex into their restrooms are the same side saying "conservative laws of common sense and rational thought will never stop anything )


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> And in the meantime, actual people are being hurt by these ordinances when transwomen are forced into the men's room. You're arguing for *actual* harm to prevent a laughably implausible and utterly ineffective chance at stopping *hypothetical* harm.
> 
> Um, no. That's stupid.



That argument could work a little if we were discussing laws forcing transgenders to not use the bathroom of their choice.  Obviously violence is bad for business, if there were any meat to that claim the businesses would deal with it.  And someone who looks like a guy going into a women's bathroom is a lot more at risk for being beaten up than going into a guys bathroom.

I doubt transgenders who have actually had sex changes have any issue using the bathroom of the sex they changed into.  And they aren't committing a crime, all the business owner could do would be to throw them out and if they came back get a restraining order.

Give me an actual scenario you're talking about where it's an actual issue


----------



## P@triot

While I'm one of the biggest fans of technology that you will ever meet, there is a big part of me that wishes I could go back to the 1920's where even Democrats had _some_ common sense and decency and society treated these people _exactly_ as they should be treated: as mentally ill people who are not to be celebrated but who are to receive treatment and be cautious of for the safety of the public.


----------



## Skylar

kaz said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if someone is going to hurt kids, you think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? If such is the case, we should pass laws preventing murder, theft and rape immediately, along with statutes forbidding terrorism and bomb making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what possible way is my saying that people should be able to do something when a man walks into the girls room themselves and there should be no law dictating the use of private bathrooms the same as thinking a law will stop a crime?  Now that's stupid
Click to expand...


If a man walks into a bathroom.....there the attention you spoke so highly of. If folks notice, they have their eyes on him. If they don't, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. If the man does anything other than go to the bathroom, there are already laws on the books for that.

And remember....the transgender bathroom laws already mandate that men go into the ladies room. Like this dude:







And this dude:






And this dude...






So even by your own imaginary standards, transgender laws do exactly *jack shit* to prevent your hypothetical predator scenario. All while sending bearded men into the ladies room by law....and resulting in more assaults while transwomen are forced to use the men's room.

Your entire proposal is one great big bag of stupid. Being worse than useless.


----------



## P@triot

For decades now it has been said that liberalism is a "disease" because of the counterintuitive ideology they subscribe too. Ignoring facts, data, and history. Disregarding the U.S. Constitution. Trading right, freedoms, and choices for rationed government table scraps. But if there has ever been an issue which unequivocally proves that liberalism is in fact a disease - _this_ one is it.

Go back to the 1930's and ask FDR if mentally ill sexual deviants should be celebrated and receive special rights & privileges and you would have received a repulsed look. Go back to the 1960's and ask JFK if mentally ill sexual deviants should be celebrated and receive special rights & privileges and you would have been ignored. A few years later, ask LBJ if mentally ill sexual deviants should be celebrated and receive special rights & privileges and you would have been punched in the mouth _hard_ (but in all fairness, LBJ was an extreme racist, bigot, and homophobe - kind of the quintessential poster child of the Democrat Party).

I truly wonder if there is an end to their insanity. Lately they have been trying to "normalize" pedophiles (a pedophile wrote an article in the newspaper talking about his "illness" and of course liberals around the country cheered and celebrated him). You have to wonder if they will draw a line _anywhere_. European liberals have made the case now that a parent has the "right" to murder their child at up to 3 years of age if they decide at that time that parenting isn't for them (and no - I'm not making that up all - you couldn't make something like that up because I would never even _think_ of something so deviant).


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> So even by your own imaginary standards, transgender laws do exactly *jack shit* to prevent your hypothetical predator scenario. All while sending bearded men into the ladies room by law....and resulting in more assaults while transwomen are forced to use the men's room.
> 
> Your entire proposal is one great big bag of stupid. Being worse than useless.



Again - you defeat your own argument. If any of those people really were born women and looked like that, nobody would know that a person was using the restroom of the opposite sex. The whole need for your laws is because people were preventing others of the opposite sex from using the wrong rest room.

The more you post those fake pictures, the more you liberals defeat your own arguments (but that hasn't stopped any of you so far )


----------



## Arianrhod

Rottweiler said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even by your own imaginary standards, transgender laws do exactly *jack shit* to prevent your hypothetical predator scenario. All while sending bearded men into the ladies room by law....and resulting in more assaults while transwomen are forced to use the men's room.
> 
> Your entire proposal is one great big bag of stupid. Being worse than useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again - you defeat your own argument. If any of those people really were born women and looked like that, nobody would know that a person was using the restroom of the opposite sex. The whole need for your laws is because people were preventing others of the opposite sex from using the wrong rest room.
> 
> The more you post those fake pictures, the more you liberals defeat your own arguments (but that hasn't stopped any of you so far )
Click to expand...


You can prove they're fake, of course.  Please do so.


----------



## mamooth

Everyone knows who the real documented bathroom pervs are, and that would be Republican politicians. To keep everyone safe, no Republican politician should ever be allowed in any public bathroom anywhere. To argue otherwise is to openly defend perversion.

Oh, please keep up the open bigotry, righty bedwetters. We appreciate the votes that your vile displays of bigoted perversion bring to us. Given how weepy losing makes you, you'd think you'd stop doing things that make you lose, but you apparently just can't help yourselves.


----------



## Pop23

mamooth said:


> Everyone knows who the real documented bathroom pervs are, and that would be Republican politicians. To keep everyone safe, no Republican politician should ever be allowed in any public bathroom anywhere. To argue otherwise is to openly defend perversion.
> 
> Oh, please keep up the open bigotry, righty bedwetters. We appreciate the votes that your vile displays of bigoted perversion bring to us. Given how weepy losing makes you, you'd think you'd stop doing things that make you lose, but you apparently just can't help yourselves.



So all men must be allowed in women's restrooms/lockers/showers? Cuz that's how it works. 

Trans Men claim to be simalarily situated to Woman

Any Male claims simalarily situated to Trans Men. 

You then can't exclude anyone and, if you try, your a bigot. 

See how that works.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Boss said:


> It's because most of them are! Or at least, most who CLAIM to be transgender.  We're talking about 0.03% of the population here. And you completely want to change common sense reasoning and protocols that have been in place forever, just so that you're not discriminating against 0.03%?
> 
> Back to the point... MOST people identifying as "transgender" aren't confused about their gender, aren't women trapped in men's bodies, have no desire to undergo radical surgery... they're just typical Class A perverts. Some are pedophiles, some are exhibitionists, some are voyeurs. NONE of them are normal or mentally stable.



  I wonder if what you're saying is true, and I wonder how verifiable it is.  It certainly makes sense, to suppose that it's likely.

  I don't know if there's any credible statistic on how much of the population consists of “sincere transgenders” who genuinely believe that they are the opposite of their true sex, but surely it's an extremely small portion, and 0.03% does seem quite plausible.

  Garden-variety perverts, it seems, are likely to be much more abundant.  It is well within the normal parameters of men to desire to see the female body unclothed.  I'll even go so far as to say that it would be significantly abnormal for a man not to harbor such a desire.

It is certainly much easier to imagine, and to relate to a man who is willing to violate deeply-held social customs, standards of decency and acceptable behavior, and even laws, in order to cater to his desire to see unclothed women; than it is to similarly relate to men who sincerely believe that they are women,and that they legitimately belong in women's restroom.

  I don't agree that even the “sincere transgender” has any business being in the opposite sex's restrooms.  Whatever a “transwoman” may believe, he is still male, and women have a right not to have him in their restroom.

  But even if we presume that it is reasonable to cater to that individual's delusions, by allowing him into the women's room, I think that rationally, one has to argue that in allowing that; we unavoidably allow the same privilege to a much larger population of common perverts who cannot in any reliable or objective way be distinguished from the “sincere transgender”, but whose intent is to not just to “pee in peace”.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because most of them are! Or at least, most who CLAIM to be transgender.  We're talking about 0.03% of the population here. And you completely want to change common sense reasoning and protocols that have been in place forever, just so that you're not discriminating against 0.03%?
> 
> Back to the point... MOST people identifying as "transgender" aren't confused about their gender, aren't women trapped in men's bodies, have no desire to undergo radical surgery... they're just typical Class A perverts. Some are pedophiles, some are exhibitionists, some are voyeurs. NONE of them are normal or mentally stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if what you're saying is true, and I wonder how verifiable it is.  It certainly makes sense, to suppose that it's likely.
> 
> I don't know if there's any credible statistic on how much of the population consists of “sincere transgenders” who genuinely believe that they are the opposite of their true sex, but surely it's an extremely small portion, and 0.03% does seem quite plausible.
Click to expand...


Its about 10 times that. But we're still talking a pretty small portion of the population.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pop23 said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying that if this person is seen in the women's bathroom, someone is going to call the cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit.
> 
> Similarly, you think this guy should be peeing in the ladies' room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMAFB.
> 
> In both cases, you are never even going to know that these people are transgendered.
> 
> But, sending Balian Buschbaum into the ladies' room is probably going to result in a call to a LEO about a pedophile or sex criminal.
> 
> That's what you people don't realize.  Transititioned people look like their new gender.  90% of the time, no one is going to spot them in the bathroom of their new gender.  They will, however, stand out like a sore thumb in the old bathroom.  And, that's what results in victimization.
> 
> That's why this law is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.
Click to expand...


  Isn't it generally the left *wrong* that tends to accuse the right of “objectifying women”.  And yet that's the side that wants to ignore the genuine biological basis for the distinction between women and men, and to reduce womanhood to nothing more than outward visual appearance; to the point that they demand that if a man can achieve some semblance of the appearance of a woman, then the claim must be taken seriously that he is a woman.


----------



## mamooth

Pop23 said:


> So all men must be allowed in women's restrooms/lockers/showers? Cuz that's how it works



That's the law you're planning to write? Bizarre.



> Trans Men claim to be simalarily situated to Woman
> 
> Any Male claims simalarily situated to Trans Men.
> 
> You then can't exclude anyone and, if you try, your a bigot.
> 
> See how that works.



And that's why no Republicans should ever be allowed to write laws.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Non trans men are still prevented from entering women's rooms. These bigoted laws are a solution in search of a problem.



  How?

  There is no objective, rational distinction between a “transwoman” and a normal man.

  If the law is to allow a mentally-ill perverted man access to the women's restroom, then what basis is there for discriminating against a sane, decent man, by denying him that same privilege?  Why is the sick pervert entitled to this privilege, that a sane, decent man is not?


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying that if this person is seen in the women's bathroom, someone is going to call the cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit.
> 
> Similarly, you think this guy should be peeing in the ladies' room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMAFB.
> 
> In both cases, you are never even going to know that these people are transgendered.
> 
> But, sending Balian Buschbaum into the ladies' room is probably going to result in a call to a LEO about a pedophile or sex criminal.
> 
> That's what you people don't realize.  Transititioned people look like their new gender.  90% of the time, no one is going to spot them in the bathroom of their new gender.  They will, however, stand out like a sore thumb in the old bathroom.  And, that's what results in victimization.
> 
> That's why this law is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it generally the left *wrong* that tends to accuse the right of “objectifying women”.  And yet that's the side that wants to ignore the genuine biological basis for the distinction between women and men, and to reduce womanhood to nothing more than outward visual appearance; to the point that they demand that if a man can achieve some semblance of the appearance of a woman, then the claim must be taken seriously that he is a woman.
Click to expand...


We simply recognize that biological sex and gender aren't the same thing.

No one is arguing that having gender reassignment surgery changes your biological sex. Only that it brings your physical body more in line with your gender.


----------



## Pop23

mamooth said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all men must be allowed in women's restrooms/lockers/showers? Cuz that's how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the law you're planning to write? Bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans Men claim to be simalarily situated to Woman
> 
> Any Male claims simalarily situated to Trans Men.
> 
> You then can't exclude anyone and, if you try, your a bigot.
> 
> See how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why no Republicans should ever be allowed to write laws.
Click to expand...


No it's the legal principle that granted the right to vote to Blacks, the right for Blacks to Marry whites and Gays to Marry each other. AND the legal principle the left is trying to use to give trannies the right to use the restroom they want!

And you Bozo, called it Bizarre?

You can't make this shit up folks. The left don't even recognize the legal principle they use to call others bigots, making them...........

UBER BIGOTS


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.



  There is no rational, objective difference between them.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational, objective difference between them.
Click to expand...


Sure there is. One is a gender identity. One is a fashion choice. 

I don't think 'objective' means what you think it means.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
Click to expand...


  Not even different types.  The same type.  At most, one can be argued to be a more extreme form of the other; but aside from that, there is no difference.


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational, objective difference between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. One is a gender identity. One is a fashion choice.
> 
> I don't think 'objective' means what you think it means.
Click to expand...


Sexist comment above. 

How are women SUPPOSED to dress


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even different types.  The same type.  At most, one can be argued to be a more extreme form of the other; but aside from that, there is no difference.
Click to expand...


Cross dressing is just clothing. Trans is a gender identity. You really have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> Yeah....I remember when I was little - my mom and dad sat me down and said "son, you are sick to think that just because it says MEN on one door and WOMEN on the other, that that's which facility each gender should use - you need to understand that little girls need to see grown men dressed in women's clothing and then they need to be smacked in the face repeatedly by that cross-dressers penis so that the little girl in question can grow up sooner and realize that the world is not all roses". Yeah...I'll never forget those wise words by my parents. I mean, who among us *didn't* have _that_ talk with their parents?



  Amazingly, I never had that “talk” with my parents.  And I was born, and had most of the formative parts of my childhood, in the 1960s.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
Click to expand...


Why would a trans woman use a men's bathroom? 

They've been using women's restrooms and will continue to do so. 

Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.


----------



## Seawytch

Skylar said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational, objective difference between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. One is a gender identity. One is a fashion choice.
> 
> I don't think 'objective' means what you think it means.
Click to expand...


I heard it explained, humorously, thusly:

If you put on a dress and think you look "fabulous", you're a drag queen.

If you put on a dress and derive sexual pleasure, you're a cross dresser.

If you put on a dress and know that's the person you're always supposed to have been, you're trans.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know that ... how?
Click to expand...


Click on the links I provided and you'd know too.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

mamooth said:


> And that's why no Republicans should ever be allowed to write laws.



  So, only those who agree with your twisted ideology should be allowed to be part of government?

  You realize, of course, that to achieve this, you'd need, even among the population as a whole, to deny voting rights to anyone who you deem likely to vote differently than you'd have them vote.  Not a government of the people by the people, for the people, but only a government of, by, and for criminals, perverts, and degenerates.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> We simply recognize that biological sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> No one is arguing that having gender reassignment surgery changes your biological sex. Only that it brings your physical body more in line with your gender.



  Biological sex is an immutable, objective, definable scientific criterion.  It is a simple matter to prove in a scientific manner whether a given individual is male or female.

  “Gender”, as those of you in the pervert-rights movement use the term, has no objective or definable meaning, beyond what anyone positing a related claim claims it to mean.  If a man claims that his “gender” is “female”, there is no scientific test, and no objective test of any kind, that can be employed to verify this; and no rational basis on which to suppose that any such claim has any basis in truth.  It's meaningless.


----------



## Skylar

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a trans woman use a men's bathroom?
> 
> They've been using women's restrooms and will continue to do so.
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.
Click to expand...


That's the part of this that is so incredibly stupid. Transwomen have been using the ladies room for literally decades. With no problems. The only thing that's changed is the public's awareness. And the utility as a wedge issue for panty shitting conservatives trying to pitch the weakest bench their party has put up in several generations.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> We simply recognize that biological sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> No one is arguing that having gender reassignment surgery changes your biological sex. Only that it brings your physical body more in line with your gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biological sex is an immutable, objective, definable scientific criterion.  It is a simple matter to prove in a scientific manner whether a given individual is male or female.
Click to expand...


Its not quite that definite. I have a close friend that is intersex. XXY. With the testosterone her body produced quite literally poisoning her. Her heath improved dramatically after surgery. Her body thrived with estrogen. And she's much more comfortable in her skin as a woman than she ever was a man. 

Though I do feel kinda bad for some of the jokes we used to play on her before she transitioned. Cattleman's made a smoked sausage called the 'Lil' Chub'. The rest kinda of tells itself. 



> “Gender”, as those of you in the pervert-rights movement use the term, has no objective or definable meaning, beyond what anyone positing a related claim claims it to mean.



No, its simply something that is harder for you to understand. So you imagine that since you don't understand it, it doesn't exist.

If that were true, most of the world would have long since vanished.


----------



## Dale Smith

Seawytch said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational, objective difference between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. One is a gender identity. One is a fashion choice.
> 
> I don't think 'objective' means what you think it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it explained, humorously, thusly:
> 
> If you put on a dress and think you look "fabulous", you're a drag queen.
> 
> If you put on a dress and derive sexual pleasure, you're a cross dresser.
> 
> If you put on a dress and know that's the person you're always supposed to have been, you're trans.
Click to expand...


Really? So how are you going to keep the drag queens and transvestite from abusing the privilege that trans-gender pervs have been granted? How can you keep some pervert that just wants to go into a woman's bathroom and simply put on a wig and lipstick with three days growth of beard in order to be granted access because he was "feeling like a woman" that day or that particular hour of the day? Are you going to violate his alleged "civil rights"? Are you the judge and jury??? Looks like Pandora's box has been opened....nicely done, leftards.


----------



## Skylar

Dale Smith said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational, objective difference between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. One is a gender identity. One is a fashion choice.
> 
> I don't think 'objective' means what you think it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it explained, humorously, thusly:
> 
> If you put on a dress and think you look "fabulous", you're a drag queen.
> 
> If you put on a dress and derive sexual pleasure, you're a cross dresser.
> 
> If you put on a dress and know that's the person you're always supposed to have been, you're trans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So how are you going to keep the drag queens and transvestite from abusing the privilege that trans-gender pervs have been granted? How can you keep some pervert that just wants to go into a woman's bathroom and simply put on a wig and lipstick with three days growth of beard in order to be granted access because he was "feeling like a woman" that day or that particular hour of the day? Are you going to violate his alleged "civil rights"? Are you the judge and jury??? Looks like Pandora's box has been opened....nicely done, leftards.
Click to expand...


For bathrooms ts really not much of an issue. As the booty is busy. But I'd say that you'd definitely need something a little less subjective for locker rooms.


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even different types.  The same type.  At most, one can be argued to be a more extreme form of the other; but aside from that, there is no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cross dressing is just clothing. Trans is a gender identity. You really have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


And the occupants of the restroom can tell which is which, how?


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational, objective difference between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. One is a gender identity. One is a fashion choice.
> 
> I don't think 'objective' means what you think it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it explained, humorously, thusly:
> 
> If you put on a dress and think you look "fabulous", you're a drag queen.
> 
> If you put on a dress and derive sexual pleasure, you're a cross dresser.
> 
> If you put on a dress and know that's the person you're always supposed to have been, you're trans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So how are you going to keep the drag queens and transvestite from abusing the privilege that trans-gender pervs have been granted? How can you keep some pervert that just wants to go into a woman's bathroom and simply put on a wig and lipstick with three days growth of beard in order to be granted access because he was "feeling like a woman" that day or that particular hour of the day? Are you going to violate his alleged "civil rights"? Are you the judge and jury??? Looks like Pandora's box has been opened....nicely done, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For bathrooms ts really not much of an issue. As the booty is busy. But I'd say that you'd definitely need something a little less subjective for locker rooms.
Click to expand...


Yet you can't. It's either none or all. You can't deny access to one without all. 

That would be the same as letting Blacks eat at the Lunch Counter, but not drink from the water fountain.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a trans woman use a men's bathroom?
> 
> They've been using women's restrooms and will continue to do so.
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.
Click to expand...


We created hate crime laws for such protection, and trans friendly laws opens the door to anyone using any restroom.

Predators included


----------



## Dale Smith

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a trans woman use a men's bathroom?
> 
> They've been using women's restrooms and will continue to do so.
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We created hate crime laws for such protection, and trans friendly laws opens the door to anyone using any restroom.
> 
> Predators included
Click to expand...

 Seriously, this country has gone from bad to worse......just makes me literally sick to my stomach. Lowering the age of consent for pedophile predators is next on the agenda.......just wait and see if it doesn't. GLSEN, an offshoot of the LGBT is making the rounds in grades 1-12 promoting tolerance and acceptance for queerness. I just shake my head...unfriggin' real.


----------



## Skylar

Dale Smith said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a trans woman use a men's bathroom?
> 
> They've been using women's restrooms and will continue to do so.
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We created hate crime laws for such protection, and trans friendly laws opens the door to anyone using any restroom.
> 
> Predators included
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, this country has gone from bad to worse......just makes me literally sick to my stomach. Lowering the age of consent for pedophile predators is next on the agenda.......just wait and see if it doesn't. GLSEN, an offshoot of the LGBT is making the rounds in grades 1-12 promoting tolerance and acceptance for queerness. I just shake my head...unfriggin' real.
Click to expand...


What are you freaking out about? Some transwoman going to the bathroom? This has been going on for decades. 

All your 'pedophile' babble is just generic, brain dead fearing mongering. A transwoman peeing is not pedophilia....no matter how hard you try and polish your rhetorical turd.


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if someone is going to hurt kids, you think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? If such is the case, we should pass laws preventing murder, theft and rape immediately, along with statutes forbidding terrorism and bomb making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what possible way is my saying that people should be able to do something when a man walks into the girls room themselves and there should be no law dictating the use of private bathrooms the same as thinking a law will stop a crime?  Now that's stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a man walks into a bathroom.....there the attention you spoke so highly of. If folks notice, they have their eyes on him. If they don't, it wouldn't have mattered anyway. If the man does anything other than go to the bathroom, there are already laws on the books for that.
> 
> And remember....the transgender bathroom laws already mandate that men go into the ladies room. Like this dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even by your own imaginary standards, transgender laws do exactly *jack shit* to prevent your hypothetical predator scenario. All while sending bearded men into the ladies room by law....and resulting in more assaults while transwomen are forced to use the men's room.
> 
> Your entire proposal is one great big bag of stupid. Being worse than useless.
Click to expand...


Actually in North Carolina, the current focus.  There is no such law.  The law just passed is that it's up to the owner of the bathroom what the rules for using the bathroom are. It was in response to local governments forcing the owner of the bathroom to allow transgenders into the bathroom government chose.   That's the law they just passed.  So stop peddling your lies.  You're full of shit.


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.


The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
Click to expand...

Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?

Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
Click to expand...

It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
Click to expand...

Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
Click to expand...


An "anti-trans" law isn't intended to change what happened.  It's to PREVENT it being changed to make women even more vulnerable to such things.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments over there Seawytch?
> 
> Quarryville man accused of using phone to look at 10-year-old girl in Sheetz restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? Was the man trans? How would an anti trans law have changed what occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
Click to expand...


Y chromosome.  It's the Y chromosome that makes one male.  Everyone has X chromosomes.


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
Click to expand...

"A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."

You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.


----------



## Cecilie1200

pillars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people don't just wear make-up.  They are surgically altered to become the opposite gender.  So, a transgender man has a surgically made penis.  A transgender female has a vagina.  I know folks who are transgender.  A friend of mine who is now a woman says that she ALWAYS believed she was a woman, even when she had a penis.  Now she is physically female.
> 
> As far as the left hating women, I AM A WOMAN, you daft twat.
Click to expand...


So what?  I swear, leftist women are some of the most misogynistic people out there.  Being female themselves just seems to make them hate everything about femininity.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
Click to expand...


Does that "dude" have a penis?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, all issue-blurring and slippery-sloping aside, let's get this back to something nice and simple:  if you have a penis, I don't want you in the same bathroom I'm in.  I don't care how pretty you look in your sundress and high heels.  If there's a dick under those panties, get your ass into the men's room.  I'm not even real crazy about sharing bathrooms and locker rooms with other women, or my own husband.  I do not want to share a bathroom with a penis-bearing stranger.  WHY don't I want to?  Because fuck you, that's why.  I don't have to justify MY privacy, and MY choice about MY body and who I bare it in front of.

And if you think you should be able to force me to make choices about my body to suit you, then you're a woman-hater.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
Click to expand...

Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
Click to expand...

Yes, you did say a woman with a penis.   Right there in the thread for all to see what an ignoramous fool you are.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Okay, all issue-blurring and slippery-sloping aside, let's get this back to something nice and simple:  if you have a penis, I don't want you in the same bathroom I'm in.  I don't care how pretty you look in your sundress and high heels.  If there's a dick under those panties, get your ass into the men's room.  I'm not even real crazy about sharing bathrooms and locker rooms with other women, or my own husband.  I do not want to share a bathroom with a penis-bearing stranger.  WHY don't I want to?  Because fuck you, that's why.  I don't have to justify MY privacy, and MY choice about MY body and who I bare it in front of.
> 
> And if you think you should be able to force me to make choices about my body to suit you, then you're a woman-hater.


----------



## P@triot

Standing ovation for Cecilie1200. This is the woman we need sitting in the Oval Office!


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
Click to expand...

Not what I said 24 minutes ago.

Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## P@triot

So Seawytch and her liberal pals want to destroy society and make everyone suffer simply to pander to 0.3% of the population? Really? Less than half of a percent. Proof that there is an ulterior motive here (i.e. they are aroused by the sexual deviance of it and love the thought of it also destroying civilized society).

It’s Not About the 0.3% of Bathroom Users Who Are Transgender


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> Standing ovation for Cecilie1200. This is the woman we need sitting in the Oval Office!



Dude, I'd be going postal in a week.

But I'd accept a job as a speechwriter.


----------



## sealybobo

Cecilie1200 said:


> Okay, all issue-blurring and slippery-sloping aside, let's get this back to something nice and simple:  if you have a penis, I don't want you in the same bathroom I'm in.  I don't care how pretty you look in your sundress and high heels.  If there's a dick under those panties, get your ass into the men's room.  I'm not even real crazy about sharing bathrooms and locker rooms with other women, or my own husband.  I do not want to share a bathroom with a penis-bearing stranger.  WHY don't I want to?  Because fuck you, that's why.  I don't have to justify MY privacy, and MY choice about MY body and who I bare it in front of.
> 
> And if you think you should be able to force me to make choices about my body to suit you, then you're a woman-hater.


They've been in your bathrooms for all this time what do you say when you see one?

Nothing because they are prettier than you. You don't even know they are in the next stall hearing you shit


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
Click to expand...

Everyone wants to know where you learned women have penises.  College is my bet, you need a 4 year exposure in a university today to learn to be that stupid.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing ovation for Cecilie1200. This is the woman we need sitting in the Oval Office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dude, I'd be going postal in a week.*
> 
> But I'd accept a job as a speechwriter.
Click to expand...


And that is exactly why we _need_ you. It takes going "postal" to deal with a faction which has become so unhinged, they believe that a person's mental illness decides their gender instead of their chromosomes.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"



They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?

Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.

What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know that ... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click on the links I provided and you'd know too.
Click to expand...


Post?


----------



## P@triot

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone wants to know where you learned women have penises.  College is my bet, you need a 4 year exposure in a university today to learn to be that stupid.
Click to expand...

Holy heck was that _hilarious_. Well done Weather....


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a trans woman use a men's bathroom?
> 
> They've been using women's restrooms and will continue to do so.
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the part of this that is so incredibly stupid. Transwomen have been using the ladies room for literally decades. With no problems. The only thing that's changed is the public's awareness. And the utility as a wedge issue for panty shitting conservatives trying to pitch the weakest bench their party has put up in several generations.
Click to expand...


So if no one is stopping them and all the law says it's up to the business, it seems that you're the ones manufacturing the problem


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left don't even have a room temperature IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
Click to expand...


We, as a society create law when it becomes obvious that some refuse to respect the rights of others

This is nothing new no matter how dramatic you want to make it.


----------



## sealybobo

Rottweiler said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone wants to know where you learned women have penises.  College is my bet, you need a 4 year exposure in a university today to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy heck was that _hilarious_. Well done Weather....
Click to expand...

But none of you will admit trannys have been using the ladies room for over 100 years here in America.

I get it. Its an election year and You republicans are getting creamed so you're trying to rile up the base. Wedge issues to divide us


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why when what I said has been happening for years. Want proof? Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in the men's room?
> 
> Now all the sudden you care? A little slow aren't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We, as a society create law when it becomes obvious that some refuse to respect the rights of others
> 
> This is nothing new no matter how dramatic you want to make it.
Click to expand...

You will lose this one too. Just my gut. It hasn't been a problem all the sudden you're making an issue of this?


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It you calling a dude with a penis a woman, dip.
> View attachment 72918
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We, as a society create law when it becomes obvious that some refuse to respect the rights of others
> 
> This is nothing new no matter how dramatic you want to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will lose this one too. Just my gut. It hasn't been a problem all the sudden you're making an issue of this?
Click to expand...


Nope, because if you grant this right to pre op trans, you must grant entry to all places frequented only by women. 

Since a trans male is simply a male with man made "options", they are simalarily situated to all males. 

Anywhere they are allowed, so must all males. 

No judge in the country in the world is going to touch the ruling. 

If I were the LBGTQ, I'd be backing off this one. 

It's a big time loser.


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


I wondered who brought this up. I think the fact this right wing fuck job posted this topic prooves the media ain't liberal and all these bullshit wedge issues on social values is what the rich use to divide us.

It's an election year so expect Republicans to try to control the message. God gays guns racism is republic bread and butter


----------



## P@triot

After 166 pages and over 1,500 posts I think it's time to stop the liberal games and put this issue to rest.

One does *not* get to decide how they "identify" in life. If you are born white (ahem Rachel Dolezal) you do *not* get declare yourself black. Science proves unequivocally that your genetics decide your race - _not_ you mental illness.

If you are born a man (ahem Bruce Jenner) you do *not* get declare yourself a woman. Science proves unequivocally that your chromosomes decide your gender - _not_ you mental illness.

If you are born German (ahem Elizabeth Warren) you do *not* get declare yourself Native American. Science proves unequivocally that your DNA decide your ethnicity - _not_ you mental illness.

Only the disturbed modern-day liberal could claim that science and medical facts are irrelevant and that only a person's mental illness dictates their race, gender, etc. (but then again, we shouldn't be surprised as they've been disregarding science and data for over a decade now when it comes to the farce known as "Global Warming").

But....what makes it worse is that they don't apply their absurdity _consistently_. I "identify" as President of the United States _and_ as Kiera Knightley's husband, but not one single hateful, bigoted liberal will support my access to the Oval Office or Kiera's orifices.

Which simply proves that they are in the wrong. If you can't apply your "logic" _consistently_ and if you have to resort to discrimination, then you are clearly in the wrong. This discussion is flat out over and _everybody_ knows it. Science, medical data, facts, ration, reason, and logic trump mental illness and fantasy.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> 
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone wants to know where you learned women have penises.  College is my bet, you need a 4 year exposure in a university today to learn to be that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy heck was that _hilarious_. Well done Weather....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But none of you will admit trannys have been using the ladies room for over 100 years here in America.
> 
> I get it. Its an election year and You republicans are getting creamed so you're trying to rile up the base. Wedge issues to divide us
Click to expand...

No they haven't and you know it. That's why liberals have been rushing over the past six months to force through laws allowing this. Becuase this has *never* happened in U.S. history.

Furthermore, you know you're other comment was a flat out lie as well. Barack Obama _destroyed_ the Democrat Party. A super-majority in the House was turned over to conservatives, and a majority in the Senate was turned over to conservatives.

And now you have only two candidates who are the most laughable, unelectable in U.S. history. As much as I hate him, Donald Trump is cleaning up and _destroying_ the Democrats. Even 20% of liberals are on record stating they would cross over to vote for Trump because Clinton and Sanders are such pitiful, unelectable losers.


----------



## P@triot

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:
> 
> _Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._
> 
> What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dude....I'm not sure that's as funny as you think it is. That guy in all of the pictures there is one of the most violent and vicious serial killers ever. And no...I'm not kidding.


----------



## P@triot

Ok Seawytch I dare you to sit here and tell me that Bruce here could fool anyone into believing he is a woman. Ignore everything else for a moment - the hair, the clothes, the makeup, the giant Adam's apple. Just look at the size of those freaking hands. Those are massive man hands that no woman would _ever_ have. And this is why your side is pushing so hard for these laws. Because we know when a man puts a dress on and we would never allow a cross-dressing man into the women's facilities.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.



But....but....you and all of your liberal pals claim that transgenders have secretly been using their bathroom of choice for "over 100 years" now. And since they've done this without incident, clearly there are no bigots in America _or_ they aren't taking any action against the transgender. So clearly you're reason for the laws is false. Would you like to try another lie?

The more you people talk, the more you defeat your own arguments.


----------



## gtopa1

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.
> 
> Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got lots of other things to worry about. A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom. Do you want a penis checker at the door?
Click to expand...


Too many testosterone shots?? lmao

This one's a keeper!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

If a bloke throws on a skirt then he can lurk in a Female facility including change rooms. What a perfect hunting ground for pedos!!!

Greg


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
Click to expand...


The same law that stopped them before if it did. Anti trans law don't keep sexual predators from bathrooms, it just makes it more dangerous for trans people to use bathrooms...but that's okay with bigots. 

15 Experts Debunk Right Wing Transgender Myths


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know that ... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click on the links I provided and you'd know too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post?
Click to expand...


Go look for them, lazy taker. Stop making other people work for you.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Ok Seawytch I dare you to sit here and tell me that Bruce here could fool anyone into believing he is a woman. Ignore everything else for a moment - the hair, the clothes, the makeup, the giant Adam's apple. Just look at the size of those freaking hands. Those are massive man hands that no woman would _ever_ have. And this is why your side is pushing so hard for these laws. Because we know when a man puts a dress on and we would never allow a cross-dressing man into the women's facilities.
> View attachment 72944



Rotty, if you didn't know who Caitlyn was and she walked into a women's restroom you wouldn't do or say a thing. One because she doesn't look like a man and two because most bullies are just pussies.


----------



## gtopa1

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same law that stopped them before if it did. Anti trans law don't keep sexual predators from bathrooms, it just makes it more dangerous for trans people to use bathrooms...but that's okay with bigots.
> 
> 15 Experts Debunk Right Wing Transgender Myths
Click to expand...


Experts?? In dunny usage by transvestites and transexuals?? Where did they get their expertise?? Bloody Public Toilets in downtown Manhattan?? lmao

Sounds like more from the Rainbow brigade!!! ZERO cred at all!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Seawytch I dare you to sit here and tell me that Bruce here could fool anyone into believing he is a woman. Ignore everything else for a moment - the hair, the clothes, the makeup, the giant Adam's apple. Just look at the size of those freaking hands. Those are massive man hands that no woman would _ever_ have. And this is why your side is pushing so hard for these laws. Because we know when a man puts a dress on and we would never allow a cross-dressing man into the women's facilities.
> View attachment 72944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotty, if you didn't know who Caitlyn was and she walked into a women's restroom you wouldn't do or say a thing. One because she doesn't look like a man and two because most bullies are just pussies.
Click to expand...


They'd know once he started violating the little girls!!!

Greg


----------



## Seawytch




----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Seawytch I dare you to sit here and tell me that Bruce here could fool anyone into believing he is a woman. Ignore everything else for a moment - the hair, the clothes, the makeup, the giant Adam's apple. Just look at the size of those freaking hands. Those are massive man hands that no woman would _ever_ have. And this is why your side is pushing so hard for these laws. Because we know when a man puts a dress on and we would never allow a cross-dressing man into the women's facilities.
> View attachment 72944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotty, if you didn't know who Caitlyn was and she walked into a women's restroom you wouldn't do or say a thing. One because she doesn't look like a man and two because most bullies are just pussies.
Click to expand...


I'm not a "bully". Once again you have to make false accusations like "racist" because you've throughly lost the debate. You and I both know that is a man. It's painfully clear.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


>


Shocking - radical left-wing liars MediaMatters (funded by George Soros who brags about collapsing economies and is now trying to do the same with America) is making stuff up.

I've linked a ton of stories to predators assaulting women and children in this thread. So have others. Just like your denial of chromosomes, medical science, etc. you're now trying to deny sexual assaults on women. That is a _really_ sick thing for a woman to do to other women and little girls.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking - radical left-wing liars MediaMatters (funded by George Soros who brags about collapsing economies and is now trying to do the same with America) is making stuff up.
> 
> I've linked a ton of stories to predators assaulting women and children in this thread. So have others. Just like your denial of chromosomes, medical science, etc. you're now trying to deny sexual assaults on women. That is a _really_ sick thing for a woman to do to other women and little girls.
Click to expand...


Shocking that Rotty would attack the source and not the content. I'm being facetious, it's not shocking at all. 

You've linked to predators assaulting kids, not trans people using bathrooms assaulting kids. That you don't understand that they aren't the same is just one of the things that makes you an intolerant bigot.


----------



## Redfish

168 pages on trannys in ladies restrooms.   ISIS is murdering people and vowing to destroy the USA, we are 19 trillion in debt,  and the dems are worrying about which restroom a tranny can pee in.

this is the dem party of Obama and Clinton.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking - radical left-wing liars MediaMatters (funded by George Soros who brags about collapsing economies and is now trying to do the same with America) is making stuff up.
> 
> I've linked a ton of stories to predators assaulting women and children in this thread. So have others. Just like your denial of chromosomes, medical science, etc. you're now trying to deny sexual assaults on women. That is a _really_ sick thing for a woman to do to other women and little girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shocking that Rotty would attack the source and not the content. I'm being facetious, it's not shocking at all.
> 
> You've linked to predators assaulting kids, not trans people using bathrooms assaulting kids. That you don't understand that they aren't the same is just one of the things that makes you an intolerant bigot.
Click to expand...


Liberal "logic" at its finest - one is an "intolerant bigot" if they don't support laws designed to allow sexual deviant predators access to victims. 

I did attack the content Wytch - it's all lies and the endless links myself and others have posted here proves as much. What also proves as much is that despicable propaganda site is funded by George Soros who has bragged about collapsing economies. Oh - by the way. He referred to working for Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's as "the best time of his life". Figures an authoritarian, hate-filled monster like you would turn to George Soros to support your ideology.


----------



## P@triot

Redfish said:


> 168 pages on trannys in ladies restrooms.   ISIS is murdering people and vowing to destroy the USA, we are 19 trillion in debt,  and the dems are worrying about which restroom a tranny can pee in.
> 
> this is the dem party of Obama and Clinton.


You have to remember Redish - the left's focus is the destruction of America. It's the Cloward & Piven strategy. If you can collapse America (like liberals did in Detroit) you can blame capitalism and replace it with communism. That's how radicalized the left has become.


----------



## Seawytch

Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result. 

And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.


----------



## Redfish

Rottweiler said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 168 pages on trannys in ladies restrooms.   ISIS is murdering people and vowing to destroy the USA, we are 19 trillion in debt,  and the dems are worrying about which restroom a tranny can pee in.
> 
> this is the dem party of Obama and Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember Redish - the left's focus is the destruction of America. It's the Cloward & Piven strategy. If you can collapse America (like liberals did in Detroit) you can blame capitalism and replace it with communism. That's how radicalized the left has become.
Click to expand...



absolutely correct !


----------



## Weatherman2020

Seawytch said:


> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.


Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom. 
Congradulations.


----------



## Pop23

Here's the oddest part of this whole debate

We have a legal principle that outlines what is, and isn't discrimination. That legal principle is that you cannot deny rights that one person has to another that is simalar.

It's what was used to overturn gay marriage bans.

A gay couple was simalar to a non child bearing hetro couple, and the courts deemed that enough of a simalarity that the bans were illegal.

In this case, the LBGBT's claim that the trans male is simalar enough to a woman that denying them access is discriminatory and illegal.

Yet, if true, and the trans male is afforded that as a right (and it would apply to anywhere that are female exclusive areas), then any male could claim they are simalar to the trans male, and excluding them from anywhere that is exclusively women only, would be discriminatiry and illegal.

Now the oddest part.

Many of the LGBTQ's would claim that somehow you could define the law to include trans males, but exclude other males?

How?

And, by some stretch of the imagination they were able, they open the whole "simalarily situated" legal standard open to interpretation.

If a male with a penis is not simalar to another male with a penis, then how is a same gender couple simalar to a opposite sex couple?

Problematic?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.



Yeah....move false bravado. Synthy is very big on these "liberals will dominate the _world_" predictions as well. But reality tells the exact opposite story. Your unhinged radicalism (following a person who claims stealing from Jews while working for Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's was "the best time of his life") has given rise to the Tea Party. Conservatives have taken over the House and Senate. Even hard core Democrats states like Wisconsin and Michigan turned their states over to conservatives (and, incidentally, implanted "right to work" laws), and it's very likely that a conservative will be sitting in the White House in 2017 considering your side now as the two most laughable, unelectable candidates in U.S. history as their _only_ choices.

You can get turned on all you want by sexual deviant predators committing heinous acts of sexual assaults against women and children - the American people simply aren't going to stand for it.

You can also ignore facts and science all you want in favor of mental illness - the American people simply aren't going to stand for it.

So let me tell _you_ how this is "going to go down". No matter what sick laws you enact - no man will ever enter the ladies room while my daughters, my wife, my niece, my mother, or my sister-in-law is in there. Because I _will_ resort to serious violence if necessary. I'll beat them to within an inch of their life if necessary. And your "laws" will have done nothing to give them _any_ access to the victims they want. And *millions* of dad's, husband's, son's, etc. around the country have said the exact same thing. And by the way Wytch - I conceal carry everywhere I go or I don't go. So no matter what your predators have on them (knives, mace, etc.) - I can more than match it.

We won't allow your sexual sickness to make our loved one's victims. You lose.


----------



## P@triot

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
Click to expand...

Sadly, she hates the world and everyone in it unless they are homosexual, transgender, etc. This is her way of "getting back" at the world.


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, she hates the world and everyone in it unless they are homosexual, transgender, etc. This is her way of "getting back" at the world.
Click to expand...


And it's a self defeating prophecy.


----------



## P@triot

You can tell how desperate they are by the way they are chasing their tales around this entire thread.

On one hand they state that we cannot tell the real gender of a transgender and that they've been using the wrong restrooms for over 100 years. Then in their next breath, they claim that their laws mandating sexual predators access to victims is _necessary _because of "bigots". Wait..._whut_? You just said its been going on for a century without laws. 

On one hand they state "what are you going to do to stop it any way - place a "pecker-checker" at the door? Then in their next breath they claim that their laws mandating sexual predators access to victims is limited to transgender does not permit non-transgenders access. Wait...._whut_? How are you going to prove that someone isn't a transgender - place a "pecker-checker" at the door?!! 

All you have to do is let them talk and they defeat their own argument because they contradict themselves in the same sentence


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * <----GOP Speaker of the House ...Family Values like Josh Dugger....*


yep, so? doesn't answer the question why you'd want him with a daughter. Oh, and he is being prosecuted now. hmmmmm...


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
Click to expand...

where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know that ... how?
Click to expand...

someone Paid him to say it,.


----------



## jc456

pillars said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't discriminate because some chick is so unattractive that they look like a guy, and we don't duscriminate because some guy is such a loser he wants to wear a dress.
> 
> Again, why do folks think all a woman is is a rack of jugs and some Makeup?
> 
> Incredible actually how much the left hate women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people don't just wear make-up.  They are surgically altered to become the opposite gender.  So, a transgender man has a surgically made penis.  A transgender female has a vagina.  I know folks who are transgender.  A friend of mine who is now a woman says that she ALWAYS believed she was a woman, even when she had a penis.  Now she is physically female.
> 
> As far as the left hating women, I AM A WOMAN, you daft twat.
Click to expand...

sure they do, you know this how? I bet Bruce Jenner still has his equipment.  But we'll never know.  I'm guessing though he does.  Kaitlyn still uses a urinal. And I don't want his ass anywhere near my granddaughters.


----------



## Redfish

Pop23 said:


> Here's the oddest part of this whole debate
> 
> We have a legal principle that outlines what is, and isn't discrimination. That legal principle is that you cannot deny rights that one person has to another that is simalar.
> 
> It's what was used to overturn gay marriage bans.
> 
> A gay couple was simalar to a non child bearing hetro couple, and the courts deemed that enough of a simalarity that the bans were illegal.
> 
> In this case, the LBGBT's claim that the trans male is simalar enough to a woman that denying them access is discriminatory and illegal.
> 
> Yet, if true, and the trans male is afforded that as a right (and it would apply to anywhere that are female exclusive areas), then any male could claim they are simalar to the trans male, and excluding them from anywhere that is exclusively women only, would be discriminatiry and illegal.
> 
> Now the oddest part.
> 
> Many of the LGBTQ's would claim that somehow you could define the law to include trans males, but exclude other males?
> 
> How?
> 
> And, by some stretch of the imagination they were able, they open the whole "simalarily situated" legal standard open to interpretation.
> 
> If a male with a penis is not simalar to another male with a penis, then how is a same gender couple simalar to a opposite sex couple?
> 
> Problematic?




logic always defeats liberalism.


----------



## jc456

Redfish said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the oddest part of this whole debate
> 
> We have a legal principle that outlines what is, and isn't discrimination. That legal principle is that you cannot deny rights that one person has to another that is simalar.
> 
> It's what was used to overturn gay marriage bans.
> 
> A gay couple was simalar to a non child bearing hetro couple, and the courts deemed that enough of a simalarity that the bans were illegal.
> 
> In this case, the LBGBT's claim that the trans male is simalar enough to a woman that denying them access is discriminatory and illegal.
> 
> Yet, if true, and the trans male is afforded that as a right (and it would apply to anywhere that are female exclusive areas), then any male could claim they are simalar to the trans male, and excluding them from anywhere that is exclusively women only, would be discriminatiry and illegal.
> 
> Now the oddest part.
> 
> Many of the LGBTQ's would claim that somehow you could define the law to include trans males, but exclude other males?
> 
> How?
> 
> And, by some stretch of the imagination they were able, they open the whole "simalarily situated" legal standard open to interpretation.
> 
> If a male with a penis is not simalar to another male with a penis, then how is a same gender couple simalar to a opposite sex couple?
> 
> Problematic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logic always defeats liberalism.
Click to expand...

libturds have no logic.  They don't even know how to spell the word.


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> You can tell how desperate they are by the way they are chasing their tales around this entire thread.
> 
> On one hand they state that we cannot tell the real gender of a transgender and that they've been using the wrong restrooms for over 100 years. Then in their next breath, they claim that their laws mandating sexual predators access to victims is _necessary _because of "bigots". Wait..._whut_? You just said its been going on for a century without laws.
> 
> On one hand they state "what are you going to do to stop it any way - place a "pecker-checker" at the door? Then in their next breath they claim that their laws mandating sexual predators access to victims is limited to transgender does not permit non-transgenders access. Wait...._whut_? How are you going to prove that someone isn't a transgender - place a "pecker-checker" at the door?!!
> 
> All you have to do is let them talk and they defeat their own argument because they contradict themselves in the same sentence



They have to try slight of hand on this. 

To win is to keep non transgender males out of woman's restrooms, while allowing transgender men in. 

Can't be done as demonstrated many times. It would be illegal discrimination and the lawsuits would be oppressive. 

But if they did somehow get this kind of legislation passed they cause their own destruction. 

If a male with a penis is not simalarily situated to a male with a penis, then a same sex couple CANNOT be simalarily situated to an opposite sex couple and gay marriage bans are NOT discriminatory. 

Do the LBGTQ not understanding they are fighting against their own cause?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


>


still have crickets friend.  What is the need for allowing trans genders to use the other gender room if there are locks on the doors in both rooms.  Why are you avoiding the answer? Oh and you still haven't posted a link to a bigotted event.  That is your fantasy friend.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same law that stopped them before if it did. Anti trans law don't keep sexual predators from bathrooms, it just makes it more dangerous for trans people to use bathrooms...but that's okay with bigots.
> 
> 15 Experts Debunk Right Wing Transgender Myths
Click to expand...

you keep using the word bigot.  Post up some fking evidence you fk!


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.
> 
> Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got lots of other things to worry about. A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom. Do you want a penis checker at the door?
Click to expand...

since when do women have peckers?  Holy shit you seen one of those?


----------



## jc456

TeaBagger said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Republicans express your sick sexual fantasies as phony moral outrage.  What you really want is chicks with dicks in the men's room in hopes that they will let you blow them. You Republicans are SOOOO "Trans"parent.
Click to expand...

dude, post up a bigoted event.  One link, show us what you're fighting for s0n.  why is that difficult for you.  It is the reason for the issue.  so, let's see some of these attacks against trans folks.  just one. I want EVIDENCE


----------



## kaz

Skylar said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a trans woman use a men's bathroom?
> 
> They've been using women's restrooms and will continue to do so.
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators", they protect trans people from bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We created hate crime laws for such protection, and trans friendly laws opens the door to anyone using any restroom.
> 
> Predators included
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, this country has gone from bad to worse......just makes me literally sick to my stomach. Lowering the age of consent for pedophile predators is next on the agenda.......just wait and see if it doesn't. GLSEN, an offshoot of the LGBT is making the rounds in grades 1-12 promoting tolerance and acceptance for queerness. I just shake my head...unfriggin' real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you freaking out about? Some transwoman going to the bathroom? This has been going on for decades.
> 
> All your 'pedophile' babble is just generic, brain dead fearing mongering. A transwoman peeing is not pedophilia....no matter how hard you try and polish your rhetorical turd.
Click to expand...


Swish.  How do you not get at this point that we are talking about sexual predators saying they are transgenders, not transgenders themselves.  Learning disability?

And someone who's had a sex change operation isn't having a problem now and that's not going to change.  All the North Carolina law says is that local governments can't dictate use of bathrooms to business owners, it's up to the business owner


----------



## kaz

Cecilie1200 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that "dude" have a penis?
Click to expand...


That was just Lyin Skylar anyway.  Our (NC) laws don't mandate it.  Our laws say it's up to local business owners.

Skylar suffers from liberal mental retardation.

- Government dictating the use of their own bathroom to business owners is freedom

- Government allowing businesses to decide themselves how their bathrooms are used is oppression

By leaving it up to business owners how their bathrooms are accessed, he really does in his mind believe that government really is government mandating the use of their bathrooms.

Liberalism really does provide the ability to hold and truly believe two contradictory thoughts in their minds at the same time.   Unfortunately, that's due not to the presence of intelligence but the lack of it


----------



## kaz

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
Click to expand...


You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?


----------



## jc456

still,


----------



## jc456

you know you got em in a lie when they avoid answering a question.  i love their silence.  It is refreshing.  Doesn't help the debate, but it is still nice.


----------



## Silhouette

Pop23 said:


> They have to try slight of hand on this.
> 
> To win is to keep non transgender males out of woman's restrooms, while allowing transgender men in.



No, to win means to tell all males that they are male and if they harbor delusions otherwise, there is medication and therapy they can get to adjust their minds to the real world.  The game of pretending, taken too far, is mental illness.  To "win" means the community of mental health practitioners join with Johns Hopkins and others denouncing enabling gender dysphoria and urge the sufferers to seek help.

Anything less is a loss for everyone.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same law that stopped them before if it did. Anti trans law don't keep sexual predators from bathrooms, it just makes it more dangerous for trans people to use bathrooms...but that's okay with bigots.
> 
> 15 Experts Debunk Right Wing Transgender Myths
Click to expand...


How is it "anti-trans" to leave up to the owner of a bathroom how it's used?  Freedom really is that scary to you, isn't it?


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.
> 
> Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got lots of other things to worry about. A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom. Do you want a penis checker at the door?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when do women have peckers?  Holy shit you seen one of those?
Click to expand...

The petition started by the American Family Association on Wednesday raises concerns that Target's inclusive stance on transgender rights encourages sexual predators and puts women and young girls in danger, because "a man can simply say he 'feels like a woman today' and enter the women's restroom."

How many times has this happened?

Target made its position public in a blog post last week, stating that the company welcomes "transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity." The announcement comes as legislation on transgender issues in multiple states has spurred several major corporations and businesses to take a stance on LGBT rights.

Deutsche Bank halted a plan to add 250 jobs to an outpost of the company in North Carolina after the state passed a law requiring transgender people using public bathrooms to use the one associated with their gender at birth.

The American Family Association, a non-profit based in Tupelo, Miss., frequently protests on issues that target what it considers traditional family values. Its more recent campaigns include canceling the organization's use of PayPal after that company pulled back on plans to open a new facility in North Carolina due to the state's transgender bathroom law.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know that ... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click on the links I provided and you'd know too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look for them, lazy taker. Stop making other people work for you.
Click to expand...


Right, that's how you in your mind get away with making up your crap.  I need to go research liberal blogs until I find what your ridiculous crap is based on.

Just to remind you, this is why I don't provide links for you unless I feel like it


----------



## sealybobo

The *American Family Association* (*AFA*) is a non-profit organization based in the United States that promotes fundamentalist Christian values.It opposes same-sex marriage,pornography, and abortion. It also takes a position on a variety of other public policy goals and has lobbied against the Employee Free Choice Act.

The AFA defined itself as "a Christian organization promoting the biblical ethic of decency in American society with primary emphasis on television and other media," later switching their stated emphasis to "moral issues that impact the family." It engages in activism efforts, including boycotts,buycotts, action alert emails, publications on the AFA's web sites or in the _AFA Journal_, broadcasts on American Family Radio, and lobbying. The AFA owns 200 American Family Radio stations in 33 states, seven affiliate stations in seven states, and one affiliate TV station KAZQ TV) in New Mexico.

AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinal cakes stupid. They have stalls.
> 
> A tranny can't go into the boys room.
> 
> 
> 
> Men's bathrooms have stalls too.........dumb ass..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leftists have now reached such a level of sheer craziness, their attempts at reasoning this entire issue have become bizarre and increasingly hysterical.
> 
> Maybe they think that if they keep repeating this stuff nearly 24/7, that they'll drive us as crazy as they are and we'll just all agree that yes, a man with a penis can ALSO be a woman and as such can enter female bathrooms....and that day is night, up is down and left is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got lots of other things to worry about. A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom. Do you want a penis checker at the door?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when do women have peckers?  Holy shit you seen one of those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The petition started by the American Family Association on Wednesday raises concerns that Target's inclusive stance on transgender rights encourages sexual predators and puts women and young girls in danger, because "a man can simply say he 'feels like a woman today' and enter the women's restroom."
> 
> How many times has this happened?
> 
> Target made its position public in a blog post last week, stating that the company welcomes "transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity." The announcement comes as legislation on transgender issues in multiple states has spurred several major corporations and businesses to take a stance on LGBT rights.
> 
> Deutsche Bank halted a plan to add 250 jobs to an outpost of the company in North Carolina after the state passed a law requiring transgender people using public bathrooms to use the one associated with their gender at birth.
> 
> The American Family Association, a non-profit based in Tupelo, Miss., frequently protests on issues that target what it considers traditional family values. Its more recent campaigns include canceling the organization's use of PayPal after that company pulled back on plans to open a new facility in North Carolina due to the state's transgender bathroom law.
Click to expand...

so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.


----------



## kaz

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the laws that your side has implemented to sexually exploit women and children makes it perfectly ok for any man to walk into the women's room and do this stuff.
> 
> There is a reason it says "women" on the door. Why is it liberals struggle with something so simple? It _one_ word. "Women". If you have an "X" chromosome anywhere in your body, you don't belong in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans laws would not have protected that person. Trans laws protect trans people from people like you, that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one percent of sexual predators are willing to lie to gain access to little girls in bathrooms, the odds of someone random going into the bathroom is still higher they are a sexual predator than an actual transgender.  I thought you were a mother or a father or something, that's OK with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not the question.  The question was about your plan to give sexual predators free access to girl's bathrooms.  That damned reading comprehension problem you have again.
> 
> A man walks into your daughters bathroom.  You know he's a transgender not a sexual predator how?  Your gaydar?
Click to expand...


Evading again, Wytch?


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  Again, that's OK with you?  Again, how do you know a man walking into a girls bathroom is a transgender or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
Click to expand...


Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.

Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!

Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.

Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.
> 
> As I stated before and you have been unable to answer - why the need for these laws if the people are so indistinguishable? The fact that you can't answer that very simple question proves that I am right and you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the need for anti gay laws? That's easy...bigotry.
> 
> These laws are bigots throwing a tantrum because they lost.
Click to expand...

so basically, you have no evidence that anyone is a bigot, right?


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same law that stopped them before if it did. Anti trans law don't keep sexual predators from bathrooms, it just makes it more dangerous for trans people to use bathrooms...but that's okay with bigots.
> 
> 15 Experts Debunk Right Wing Transgender Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep using the word bigot.  Post up some fking evidence you fk!
Click to expand...


What's a myth that a person with a girl's inner self and a guys body is in any danger going to the mens room.  He/she is clearly putting themselves in danger going to the women's room.

Just another leftist canard


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are *real* transgendered people.
> 
> 10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
> 
> You want all of them going into the women's room with your "wives and daughters "?
> 
> 
> 
> No those are not Sea. If those really were women, the _only_ reason they look like that is because someone in the medical community violated every oath they ever took and not only butchered those people with a knife, but also prescribed medications they did not need simply to fulfill a sexually deviant behavior.
> 
> So again - those are either fake pictures *or* those are the result of medical personnel violating their oath. Either way, you're trying to create a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are real female to male transgendered. What you think of them does not change the reality of them.
> 
> Do you want them going into the women's restroom with your "wives and daughters"?  A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want anything with a penis walking into my the facilities that my daughter is using.
> 
> As I stated before and you have been unable to answer - why the need for these laws if the people are so indistinguishable? The fact that you can't answer that very simple question proves that I am right and you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the need for anti gay laws? That's easy...bigotry.
> 
> These laws are bigots throwing a tantrum because they lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so basically, you have no evidence that anyone is a bigot, right?
Click to expand...


She identifies bigots through her bigotry. She hates anyone who makes snap decisions about people without knowing anything personally about them and just going on their race, gender, orientation, etc.  Whites, men, Christians, they're all like that just judging people.  She hates that


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! And in localities that protect trans people, is there a greater incident of bathroom "attacks"? The answer is no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know that ... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click on the links I provided and you'd know too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look for them, lazy taker. Stop making other people work for you.
Click to expand...


15 Experts Debunk Right Wing Transgender Myths 

Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules

What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!

Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules

These Are the Transgender Bathroom Wars, in a Nutshell

Britain issues warning for LGBT travelers visiting North Carolina and Mississippi

GLAAD Media Reference Guide - Transgender Issues

10 Handsome Men (Who Were Born Female) (transgender female to male, female to male transformation) - ODDEE
 there's your list, show me one out of that list, which I pulled up each one, says anything about violence towards a transgender person.  ONE you fk!!! show me one.  You liar, there is no bigotry except yours.


----------



## P@triot

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same law that stopped them before if it did. Anti trans law don't keep sexual predators from bathrooms, it just makes it more dangerous for trans people to use bathrooms...but that's okay with bigots.
> 
> 15 Experts Debunk Right Wing Transgender Myths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep using the word bigot.  Post up some fking evidence you fk!
Click to expand...

They have to make the false accusations of "racist", "bigot", "homophobic", etc. because they have been so thoroughly defeated on the battle field of ideas.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that people like Seawytch hate straight people so much that they want them to be victims of sexual assaults. And look, to _some_ degree, I get it when it comes to adults. I really do. If you were the victim of a lifetime of gay-bashing, I can understand hating straight adults (not necessarily to the degree of helping to make them victims of sexual assault, but I get it). But to take it out on _children_?
> 
> Cross-dresser arrested in bath house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people and cross dressers are not the same. Argument fail...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just different types of sexual deviants.  Tom-ah-to, tom-ah-to
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually they are completely different, especially in one key area:
> 
> _Cross-dressers don’t associate with the LGBTQ community and don’t see themselves as anything but straight/heterosexual.  Drag queens and drag kings are not usually labeled as cross-dressers/transvestites. Why? Good question, actually.  People that dress in drag tend to be gay and cross-dressers tend to be straight._
> 
> What’s the difference between transsexual, transgender, transvestite and cross-dresser? | Ask The Gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note you didn't answer the question:
> 
> When they walk into a bathroom, how do you know whether they are transgender or a cross dresser?
> 
> Or for that matter a sexual predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do these laws change any of it unless you plan on checking chromosomes before the restroom door will open?
> 
> Anti Trans laws protect no one. Pro Trans laws protect trans people from bigots.
> 
> Equality NC director: No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
Click to expand...


My problem is, you're passing a law that completely turns our social mores and conventions on their ear in order to accommodate 0.03% of the population who have what is essentially a sexual perversion. This kind of absolute shit has to stop somewhere... we can't go down this rabbit hole. 

Flash forward 50 years... If you are seated on a bus and someone is standing in the aisle next to you, they have the right to stick their penis in your mouth because you got to sit down. NC has passed a law to prevent this but the left-wingers are calling everyone bigots and homophobes because they won't allow this. That's the kind of insanity we're headed toward. 

Now... When I was a kid, my parents had this thing for whenever one of us asked for something really stupid.... they said _NO! end of discussion!_  IF we dared ask again, it was, _NO, and if you ask again you'll be sorry!_  Whatever happened to that?


----------



## P@triot

Last one for you Seawytch. Found this posted in the comments section on a web site under an article discussing this issue. I'm curious as to why you seem to have so much compassion for the fake "trauma" of transgenders, and yet so much sincere indifference to the real trauma suffered from women and children of sexual assault?

*"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*

The answer of course is that you have nothing but disdain for normal, heterosexual people and you could care less about their plight Even that of a fellow woman. And that is a special kind of sick.


----------



## Boss

sealybobo said:


> But none of you will admit trannys have been using the ladies room for over 100 years here in America.
> 
> I get it. Its an election year and You republicans are getting creamed so you're trying to rile up the base. Wedge issues to divide us



Well... No, they really haven't.  And this isn't a Republican/Democrat thing, it's a common sense thing. I promise you this... your precious 95% voting block of blacks who are Democrats are staunchly opposed to this nonsense. Also, don't know if you realized this but the GOP front-runner has said he thinks transgenders ought to be able to use the restroom they feel like using... so there goes your "theory" shot to hell right there. 

Now look... IF you are a genetically transgender person like some of the RARE examples we've seen pictures of posted here, where no one can tell you are a man or no one can tell you are a woman... then in _your case_, you can probably get away with using the restroom opposite your gender. As long as you go in, do your business and mind your own business, no one is going to stop you, no one is ever going to know. However... out of the 0.03% of transgenders, MOST are not selling it that well. Transvestites actually get off on the shock value and they don't want to totally look like women. They want to look just man enough that you notice them as men in drag and not women. That's the turn on... that's why they do it. 

Most of the people who identify as transgender are not homosexual, they are sexual perverts.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
Click to expand...


You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
Click to expand...

safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, trans bathroom laws are "okay with me". My daughter has been in the restroom with countless trans women since she was out of diapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
Click to expand...


Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.

Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com

And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH

Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use

Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist. 

Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
Click to expand...


Give me a break... no one is  talking about shooting trans people for being in the ladies room. 

The level of emotive bleating from you morons is amazing.


----------



## jc456

seawytch playing make believe.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
Click to expand...

and no trans gender has ever been in any danger from heterosexual people.  Your argument is shit.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome prior to peeing.



I want MEN to stay the hell out of the WOMENS restroom!  That is all. 

Real simple... if you have a dick, go to the MENS room. If I am discriminating, it is only against dicks in women's restrooms, nothing more. If women deserve privacy in order to kill their unborn, then certainly they deserve privacy when going to the bathroom.


----------



## jc456

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break... no one is  talking about shooting trans people for being in the ladies room.
> 
> The level of emotive bleating from you morons is amazing.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF this was a major issue, why hasn't it been?
> 
> News Flash, folks. Transwomen have been using bathrooms for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
Click to expand...


You just can't address my questions, can you?  Fine, I'm used to it.  Just don't whine when I decline to chase links for you


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just can't address my questions, can you?  Fine, I'm used to it.  Just don't whine when I decline to chase links for you
Click to expand...

he/she can't cause it isn't on the list of topics to post.  he/she won't get paid.


----------



## Boss

jc456 said:


> and no trans gender has ever been in any danger from heterosexual people. Your argument is shit.



Don't make the error of categorizing transgenders as homosexual... they are not homosexual. The overwhelming and vast majority are just as heterosexual as you are. They are perverts who get turned on by deviance. Now, there are some tiny number of rare anomalies out there who have a genetic condition they can't help.... but doesn't the carnival have rest rooms for the freak show?


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.
Click to expand...


That's ironic...not a single incident of a trans person doing anything other that peeing in a public restroom (despite laws being on the books over a decade in some places) and you demand proof that trans people are in danger from transphobes?


Transgender People Are Harassed and Assaulted in Public Bathrooms, Survey Says | The Snitch | San Francisco | San Francisco News and Events | SF Weekly

_The survey, published in the Journal of Public Management and Social Policy, found that 70 percent of responders have been denied entrance, were harassed or assaulted when attempting to use a public restroom of their identifying gender._


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they haven't been going into mens bathrooms.  And another liberal who swished on the question.  The question is not about transgenders using girl's bathrooms it's about opening girls bathrooms to sexual predators.  As hard as it is to believe, sexual predators would actually, you know, lie.  Stunning, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just can't address my questions, can you?  Fine, I'm used to it.  Just don't whine when I decline to chase links for you
Click to expand...


Your "questions" have been addressed. You can't face facts.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ironic...not a single incident of a trans person doing anything other that peeing in a public restroom (despite laws being on the books over a decade in some places) and you demand proof that trans people are in danger from transphobes?
> 
> 
> Transgender People Are Harassed and Assaulted in Public Bathrooms, Survey Says | The Snitch | San Francisco | San Francisco News and Events | SF Weekly
> 
> _The survey, published in the Journal of Public Management and Social Policy, found that 70 percent of responders have been denied entrance, were harassed or assaulted when attempting to use a public restroom of their identifying gender._
Click to expand...

did you read that?  Washington DC and that's it.  and If you read it carefully it states using the restroom of their identifying gender.  Not their gender, so some guy doesn't want a trans in the bathroom with their kids.  Same argument that is going on now.

BTW, that was as weak as anything ever posted in here.  So you have no evidence to support bigot claims. I thought not.  Thanks for playing though, you failed hard.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they haven't. Transwomen who can pass (which is most of them) have been using women's bathrooms.
> 
> You're letting yourself get hooked by another brain dead GOP wedge issue. The entire bathroom issue is one grand red herring. If *anyone* is lurking in the bathrooms for any purpose beyond elimination, its already against the law.
> 
> And if a person is so void of morals or concern for the law that they're going to attack children....do you really think some random bathroom ordinance is going to stop them? It makes as much sense as Brussel's passing a 'no bombing' ordinance in hopes of stopping another terrorist attack.
> 
> The next layer of stupid in the GOP 'bathroom' red herring.... trans people are actually being hurt and assaulted when they are forced to use bathrooms that don't match. So you're insisting that we inflict *actual* harm to prevent *hypothetical* harm.....hypothetical harm that the laws in question do virtually nothing to prevent.
> 
> And finally, transmen look like men. You want this dude using the ladies bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no.  Yet your laws mandate it.
> 
> 
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just can't address my questions, can you?  Fine, I'm used to it.  Just don't whine when I decline to chase links for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "questions" have been addressed. You can't face facts.
Click to expand...


No, how you do it is you read my question and say wow, I don't want to answer that one.  Here's what I want you to have asked, I'll answer that instead.  That answers his question ...


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Your "questions" have been addressed. You can't face facts.



Says the one advocating for men who are pretending to be women because they don't want to be men...and demanding the rest of us play along...or else..

Seawytch, do you see the irony?  No?  You're as far gone as they are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

sealybobo said:


> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]



  It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

jc456 said:


> so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.



  In the minds of these degraded scumbags, merely objecting to the presence of a man in the women's restroom constitutes _“being a bigot to a trans person”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

kaz said:


> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.



  I don't know that that's entirely true, but it is certainly mostly true.

  I think it's entirely normal and common for a transpervert to evoke a sense of disgust in normal men.  It doesn't usually come to this, but I could see some men reacting with violence.

  On the other hand, if a man observes a transpervert following his wife, daughter, sister, or other female loved one into a women's room, and if he's any kind of decent father, husband, brother, etc., then that's going to prove very dangerous for the transpervert.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of these degraded scumbags, merely objecting to the presence of a man in the women's restroom constitutes _“being a bigot to a trans person”_.
Click to expand...

We can see why you right wingers might have a problem with this but the fact is, you are too stupid to see your concerns about creeps in the bathroom has very little to do with transvestites who just want to use the womens shitter because they feel like a woman, and more importantly are dressed as a woman.

You are worrying about less than 00001% of the men who dress as women that might be doing it so they can peep in a woman's bathroom.  I get your arguments but you guys seem completely unable to see ours.  SO we fight.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
Click to expand...

The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of these degraded scumbags, merely objecting to the presence of a man in the women's restroom constitutes _“being a bigot to a trans person”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can see why you right wingers might have a problem with this but the fact is, you are too stupid to see your concerns about creeps in the bathroom has very little to do with transvestites who just want to use the womens shitter because they feel like a woman, and more importantly are dressed as a woman.
> 
> You are worrying about less than 00001% of the men who dress as women that might be doing it so they can peep in a woman's bathroom.  I get your arguments but you guys seem completely unable to see ours.  SO we fight.
Click to expand...

why are you worried about 00001% using the right restroom?

BTW, no evidence that it was ever a problem to start with.


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
Click to expand...

so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*  Fox’s Chris Wallace Debunks Anti-LGBT “Bathroom Predator” Myth Pushed By Fox News *


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
Click to expand...

I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.


----------



## gtopa1

sealybobo said:


> The *American Family Association* (*AFA*) is a non-profit organization based in the United States that promotes fundamentalist Christian values.It opposes same-sex marriage,pornography, and abortion. It also takes a position on a variety of other public policy goals and has lobbied against the Employee Free Choice Act.
> 
> The AFA defined itself as "a Christian organization promoting the biblical ethic of decency in American society with primary emphasis on television and other media," later switching their stated emphasis to "moral issues that impact the family." It engages in activism efforts, including boycotts,buycotts, action alert emails, publications on the AFA's web sites or in the _AFA Journal_, broadcasts on American Family Radio, and lobbying. The AFA owns 200 American Family Radio stations in 33 states, seven affiliate stations in seven states, and one affiliate TV station KAZQ TV) in New Mexico.
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]



How does one sign up to the AFA if you live in Oz??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.
Click to expand...


Oh; the "women are savages" crap again!! pathetic!

Greg


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bob Blaylock said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of these degraded scumbags, merely objecting to the presence of a man in the women's restroom constitutes _“being a bigot to a trans person”_.
Click to expand...

No its passing laws to prevent folks from peeing that sucks


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where? put up a link where trans genders are getting assaulted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just can't address my questions, can you?  Fine, I'm used to it.  Just don't whine when I decline to chase links for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "questions" have been addressed. You can't face facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, how you do it is you read my question and say wow, I don't want to answer that one.  Here's what I want you to have asked, I'll answer that instead.  That answers his question ...
Click to expand...


For one thing, there wasn't a single question in your post that I responded to. You made an inaccurate statement "Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously."

and I pointed out that transphobes like you are passing and trying to pass laws that would require someone to use the restroom of the gender they were at birth, regardless of their pre or post operative status. 

You didn't ask anything, just said something inaccurate.


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ironic...not a single incident of a trans person doing anything other that peeing in a public restroom (despite laws being on the books over a decade in some places) and you demand proof that trans people are in danger from transphobes?
> 
> 
> Transgender People Are Harassed and Assaulted in Public Bathrooms, Survey Says | The Snitch | San Francisco | San Francisco News and Events | SF Weekly
> 
> _The survey, published in the Journal of Public Management and Social Policy, found that 70 percent of responders have been denied entrance, were harassed or assaulted when attempting to use a public restroom of their identifying gender._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you read that?  Washington DC and that's it.  and If you read it carefully it states using the restroom of their identifying gender.  Not their gender, so some guy doesn't want a trans in the bathroom with their kids.  Same argument that is going on now.
> 
> BTW, that was as weak as anything ever posted in here.  So you have no evidence to support bigot claims. I thought not.  Thanks for playing though, you failed hard.
Click to expand...


You made a claim that people weren't harassed. They are. Anti Trans laws protect no one.


----------



## gtopa1

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
Click to expand...


They should do their homework!!



> Here are 5 times "transgender" men abused women and children by exploiting such facilities:
> 
> *1. A Seattle man, citing transgender bathrooms laws, was able to gain access to a women’s locker-room at a public recreational center while little girls were changing for swim practice. *
> 
> In February, _The Daily Wire_ reported that a Seattle man who walked into the women’s locker-room—on two occasions_—_and began undressing, cited the “new state rule that allows people to choose a bathroom based on gender identity.” You know, those laws the ingenious left has been pushing because of “inclusiveness.”
> 
> “It was a busy time at Evans Pool around 5:30 p.m. Monday February 8,” *reports* _KING5 News_. “The pool was open for lap swim. According to Seattle Parks and Recreation, a man wearing board shorts entered the women's locker room and took off his shirt. Women alerted staff, who told the man to leave, but he said ‘the law has changed and I have a right to be here.’”
> 
> Subsequent to this new rule, no one called the police on this man who reportedly came back a second time when young girls were changing into their swimsuits for swim practice.
> 
> *2. A Toronto man claiming to be transgender was arrested and sentenced to jail for sexually assaulting several women in a women’s shelter after he gained access to the shelter and its shower facilitates as "Jessica."*
> 
> As_ Life Site_ notes, “A biological man claiming to be ‘transgender’ so as to gain access to and prey on women at two Toronto shelters was jailed ‘indefinitely’” in early March.
> 
> Christopher Hambrook, 37, using the name “Jessica,” was able to gain access to Toronto women’s shelters.
> 
> “Her tights had been pulled down past her bottom and her bathing suit had been pulled to the side,” reads a court document of one of the incidents. “She yelled at the accused, demanding to know what he was doing. He simply covered his face with his hands, said ‘Oops!’ and started giggling.”
> 
> Per _Life Site_:
> 
> _Court also heard evidence of Hambrook terrorizing a deaf woman living in the shelter. “The accused grabbed the complainant’s hand and forcibly placed it on his crotch area while his penis was erect,” court heard._
> 
> _The same deaf women reported that Hambrook would peer at her through a gap between the door and its frame while she showered._
> 
> 
> *3. A Virginia man was caught and arrested for peeping on and filming two women and a 5-year-old child in a women’s restroom after receiving entry by dressing in drag.*
> 
> “Richard Rodriguez, 30, filmed a woman in a bathroom stall at the Potomac Mills Mall, Prince William County Police said,” reported _NBC Washington._ His victim was a 35-year-old woman who was in a bathroom stall when “she saw a bag moved toward her under the stall divider.” According to police, Rodriguez had been filming her.
> 
> Apparently, when the victim rushed out of the stall to confront the man, he had already moved to another woman just one stall over. “The victim alerted the woman and then contacted mall security of the shopping center on 2700 block of Potomac Mills Circle in Woodbridge, Virginia,” noted _NBC Washington_.
> 
> Reports suspect that this was not Rodriguez’s first time peeping on women by dressing himself up as woman to enter a restroom; disturbingly, he likely *spied* on a 53-year-old woman in May of 2015 and a 35-year-old and her 5-year-old daughter back in October.
> 
> “Rodriguez, of Fredericksburg, was charged with three counts of unlawful filming of a non-consenting person and three counts of peeping,” reported _NBC Washington._
> 
> *4. A Los Angeles man dressed in drag, entered a Macy’s department store bathroom and videotaped women under bathroom stalls. *
> 
> _As The Daily Wire_reported in late March, _c_harges were filed against Jason Pomare, 33, for allegedly disguising himself as a woman, sneaking in to the women’s restroom at a Macy’s department store and secretly videotaping hours of footage of women in bathroom stalls.
> 
> Pomare reportedly disguised himself with a wig and fake breasts; he kept his video camera with him in a small purse.
> 
> The suspect "was charged Tuesday with six counts of unlawful use of a concealed camera for purposes of sexual gratification. After his arrest, investigators said a video camera found in his purse had 'hours' of video of women using the restroom inside the store," *reports* _NBC4 _News.
> 
> *5. Two male students were caught at the University of Toronto exploiting “gender-neutral” facilities to peep on women in the shower with their cellphone cameras. *
> 
> As _The Daily Wire’s _Pardes Seleh reported in October, The University of Toronto had to change their gender-neutral bathrooms back to bathrooms separated based on biology “after two separate incidents of ‘voyeurism’ were reported on campus September 15 and 19. Male students within the University’s Whitney Hall student residence were caught holding their cellphones over female students’ shower stalls and filming them as they showered.”



The SPLC is a trash left wing shitorg!!

Greg


----------



## Seawytch

gtopa1 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh; the "women are savages" crap again!! pathetic!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


What?

Cops: DJ In Priest Garb Assaults Transgender


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *  Fox’s Chris Wallace Debunks Anti-LGBT “Bathroom Predator” Myth Pushed By Fox News *


nope for anything, eva. So why the need to change bathrooms for men with a penis?


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
Click to expand...

always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that you fucking dip? This is why there's no talking to stupid republicans. I say one thing and all you hear is rush Limbaugh talking. You're a fucking fat pussy
> 
> 
> 
> "A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom."
> 
> You're so stupid you don't even know what you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said 24 minutes ago.
> 
> Focus fool! Whens the last time you saw a man dressed as a woman in a public restroom besides Halloween. If the answer is never and you're 60 then trannys have been using the ladies room for 60 years. You were just too stupid to figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We, as a society create law when it becomes obvious that some refuse to respect the rights of others
> 
> This is nothing new no matter how dramatic you want to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will lose this one too. Just my gut. It hasn't been a problem all the sudden you're making an issue of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because if you grant this right to pre op trans, you must grant entry to all places frequented only by women.
> 
> Since a trans male is simply a male with man made "options", they are simalarily situated to all males.
> 
> Anywhere they are allowed, so must all males.
> 
> No judge in the country in the world is going to touch the ruling.
> 
> If I were the LBGTQ, I'd be backing off this one.
> 
> It's a big time loser.
Click to expand...




Rottweiler said:


> After 166 pages and over 1,500 posts I think it's time to stop the liberal games and put this issue to rest.
> 
> One does *not* get to decide how they "identify" in life. If you are born white (ahem Rachel Dolezal) you do *not* get declare yourself black. Science proves unequivocally that your genetics decide your race - _not_ you mental illness.
> 
> If you are born a man (ahem Bruce Jenner) you do *not* get declare yourself a woman. Science proves unequivocally that your chromosomes decide your gender - _not_ you mental illness.
> 
> If you are born German (ahem Elizabeth Warren) you do *not* get declare yourself Native American. Science proves unequivocally that your DNA decide your ethnicity - _not_ you mental illness.
> 
> Only the disturbed modern-day liberal could claim that science and medical facts are irrelevant and that only a person's mental illness dictates their race, gender, etc. (but then again, we shouldn't be surprised as they've been disregarding science and data for over a decade now when it comes to the farce known as "Global Warming").
> 
> But....what makes it worse is that they don't apply their absurdity _consistently_. I "identify" as President of the United States _and_ as Kiera Knightley's husband, but not one single hateful, bigoted liberal will support my access to the Oval Office or Kiera's orifices.
> 
> Which simply proves that they are in the wrong. If you can't apply your "logic" _consistently_ and if you have to resort to discrimination, then you are clearly in the wrong. This discussion is flat out over and _everybody_ knows it. Science, medical data, facts, ration, reason, and logic trump mental illness and fantasy.


OK then.

We can say the science is settled.


----------



## jc456

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of these degraded scumbags, merely objecting to the presence of a man in the women's restroom constitutes _“being a bigot to a trans person”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its passing laws to prevent folks from peeing that sucks
Click to expand...

who did that?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ironic...not a single incident of a trans person doing anything other that peeing in a public restroom (despite laws being on the books over a decade in some places) and you demand proof that trans people are in danger from transphobes?
> 
> 
> Transgender People Are Harassed and Assaulted in Public Bathrooms, Survey Says | The Snitch | San Francisco | San Francisco News and Events | SF Weekly
> 
> _The survey, published in the Journal of Public Management and Social Policy, found that 70 percent of responders have been denied entrance, were harassed or assaulted when attempting to use a public restroom of their identifying gender._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you read that?  Washington DC and that's it.  and If you read it carefully it states using the restroom of their identifying gender.  Not their gender, so some guy doesn't want a trans in the bathroom with their kids.  Same argument that is going on now.
> 
> BTW, that was as weak as anything ever posted in here.  So you have no evidence to support bigot claims. I thought not.  Thanks for playing though, you failed hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a claim that people weren't harassed. They are. Anti Trans laws protect no one.
Click to expand...

you never proved they were, so I have to conclude that that never happened.  So why do we need laws to let men pee in the little girls room again?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously.
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> Skylar makes his shit up as he goes.   What he said doesn't even make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just can't address my questions, can you?  Fine, I'm used to it.  Just don't whine when I decline to chase links for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "questions" have been addressed. You can't face facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, how you do it is you read my question and say wow, I don't want to answer that one.  Here's what I want you to have asked, I'll answer that instead.  That answers his question ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one thing, there wasn't a single question in your post that I responded to. You made an inaccurate statement "Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously."
> 
> and I pointed out that transphobes like you are passing and trying to pass laws that would require someone to use the restroom of the gender they were at birth, regardless of their pre or post operative status.
> 
> You didn't ask anything, just said something inaccurate.
Click to expand...

and again, you have never ever answered why men need to use  little girls restroom?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of these degraded scumbags, merely objecting to the presence of a man in the women's restroom constitutes _“being a bigot to a trans person”_.
Click to expand...

Well duh! They've been doing that since the turn of the century. They've been so thoroughly defeated in policy, ideas, debates, etc. that all they can do at this point is scream "racist" any time someone doesn't agree with their insanity.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya'll how this is going to go down. A bunch of backwards, mostly southern, states are going to pass bigoted, anti gay and anti trans laws. They will suffer economic backlash they can ill afford from people protesting these Jim Crow-like laws and from the legal challenges that will result.
> 
> And the result of the legal challenges will be that you will lose...and even in the unlikely event that you win a case or two, public opinion will be _overwhelmingly _against the bigots and haters in just a few short years and these laws will be overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a really freaky pervert to want to follow a 6 year old girl into the bathroom.
> Congradulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Of course, Transphobic laws don't stop "freaky perverts" from going into bathrooms, it just makes life more unsafe for trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> safe from what?  you still haven't provided any evidence to support they are in danger.  More lying libturd posting habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh; the "women are savages" crap again!! pathetic!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Cops: DJ In Priest Garb Assaults Transgender
Click to expand...

again, for being in the wrong bathroom you stupid ass. Don't you know how to fking read?  AGain, a man in womens clothing is not a women.  What the fk?


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
Click to expand...


They are violated, harassed and even raped. 

Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> We can see why you right wingers might have a problem with this but the fact is, you are too stupid to see your concerns about creeps in the bathroom has very little to do with transvestites who just want to use the womens shitter because they feel like a woman



But what you fail to realize is that it doesn't matter what they feel like. I've known people that felt like Jesus Christ (and I'm not making that up), but I don't see you passing legislation forcing people to worship them and donate money to them. It's proof that you're hateful, bigoted, and most of all, discriminating against people. If someone feels like being sexually deviant, you celebrate them and demand special rights and laws for them. If someone feels like Jesus Christ, you mock them and demand that they go to psyche wards.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> They are violated, harassed and even raped.



Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.

Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?
Click to expand...

well I have no idea who that person is and I don't see anyone doing anything except the person in the red dress, so, again, not sure what you're exactly trying to point out except that it looks like that person in the red dress has his eyes on the other man's penis and is perhaps intrigued.


----------



## auditor0007

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.


----------



## P@triot

The silence from liberals on this one is _deafening_. This is from the poor victim of a vicious rape. Liberals pretend to have so much compassion for the fake "trauma" of transgenders, and yet so much sincere indifference to the real trauma suffered from women and children of sexual assault...

*"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*

The answer of course is that they have nothing but disdain for normal, heterosexual people and could care less about the plight of even that of a fellow woman. And that is a special kind of sick.


----------



## jc456

auditor0007 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.
Click to expand...

so I'm still unclear why they need to be in a stall in a women's restroom when there is one in a man's restroom?  WTF? I really don't care that they wear a dress, if they have a penis go to the mens room.  What are they afraid of?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?



The more important question Seawytch is why on earth would you want this to happen to heterosexual women in the restroom simply because you have so much deep bigoted contempt for heterosexuals?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?



The more important question Seawytch is why on earth would you want this to happen to heterosexual women in the restroom simply because you have so much deep bigoted contempt for heterosexuals?


----------



## auditor0007

jc456 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so I'm still unclear why they need to be in a stall in a women's restroom when there is one in a man's restroom?  WTF? I really don't care that they wear a dress, if they have a penis go to the mens room.  What are they afraid of?
Click to expand...


They are afraid of being harassed and possibly raped.  They are women who happen to have a penis.  You guys crack me up because you want all transgenders to use the men's room.  If it's a transgender who dresses and acts completely like a woman, you want her using the men's room.  If it's a transgender who has facial hair, dresses and acts like a man, you think he should use the men's room also.  The problem is that laws like that in NC make it so that the man with facial hair who dresses and acts like a man now must use the woman's room if he has a vagina.  Try explaining to your little girl why a man is using the woman's restroom.


----------



## P@triot

jc456 said:


> I really don't care that they wear a dress, if they have a penis go to the mens room.  What are they afraid of?


What are they afraid of? Of not being able to engage in the deviant behaviors that get them off. Of not being able to disrupt and destroy society. Of not being able to exert power and control over others. Of not being able to force others to accept their sickening, disturbing way of life.


----------



## auditor0007

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more important question Seawytch is why on earth would you want this to happen to heterosexual women in the restroom simply because you have so much deep bigoted contempt for heterosexuals?
> 
> View attachment 72985
Click to expand...


Why would you think that it would?  A transgender woman isn't going to do this to another woman?  Who are you kidding?


----------



## Boss

auditor0007 said:


> Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.



Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe? 



auditor0007 said:


> She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.



You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> They are afraid of being harassed and possibly raped.



So are the heterosexual women that you are trying to exploit. And unlike your little transgender pals (who face NO frick'n threat whatsoever), the women you are trying to exploit have been raped and really do live under that threat.


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> *They are women who happen to have a penis*.



   

And I'm a white man who happens to be black.... 

My God...you simply can't make up this type of insanity. It can only come from the serve mental illness known as liberalism.


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> They are afraid of being harassed and possibly raped.  They are women who happen to have a penis.  You guys crack me up because you want all transgenders to use the men's room.  If it's a transgender who dresses and acts completely like a woman, you want her using the men's room.  If it's a transgender who has facial hair, dresses and acts like a man, you think he should use the men's room also.  The problem is that laws like that in NC make it so that the man with facial hair who dresses and acts like a man now must use the woman's room if he has a vagina.  Try explaining to your little girl why a man is using the woman's restroom.



Here is the deal - a woman cannot have facial hair without medically prescribed hormones which violate the "do no harm" oath that physicians take. And a man cannot have breast without surgeries and medically prescribed hormones which violate the "do no harm" oath that physicians take.

So all we need to do is enforce the law, that there won't be any problems. We also need to get these poor people the metal health care they need and deserve instead of allowing liberals to exploit them for their own cause.


----------



## jc456

auditor0007 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so I'm still unclear why they need to be in a stall in a women's restroom when there is one in a man's restroom?  WTF? I really don't care that they wear a dress, if they have a penis go to the mens room.  What are they afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are afraid of being harassed and possibly raped.  They are women who happen to have a penis.  You guys crack me up because you want all transgenders to use the men's room.  If it's a transgender who dresses and acts completely like a woman, you want her using the men's room.  If it's a transgender who has facial hair, dresses and acts like a man, you think he should use the men's room also.  The problem is that laws like that in NC make it so that the man with facial hair who dresses and acts like a man now must use the woman's room if he has a vagina.  Try explaining to your little girl why a man is using the woman's restroom.
Click to expand...

who are they harassed by?  I've asked and so far nothing but crickets.  So who is harassing them?  And if no one is harassing them why are they afraid? Come on man, have a fking point.


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFA has been listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC)  as of November 2010 for the "propagation of known falsehoods" and the use of "demonizing propaganda" against LGBT people.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
Click to expand...

You are either pretending to be ignorant or you know absolutely nothing about men in men's bathrooms. 

If I were a tranny I wouldn't feel save in a men's bathroom. 

Today everyone has cameras on their phones. Let me know when your wife sister or daughter catches a tranny peeping on them.

Trannys don't want to see pussy they like dicks. I want to protect my son's. You can tell your daughter he's just an ugly girl. What do I tell my son? A woman with a penis at the urinals? Omg!


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either pretending to be ignorant or you know absolutely nothing about men in men's bathrooms.
> 
> If I were a tranny I wouldn't feel save in a men's bathroom.
> 
> Today everyone has cameras on their phones. Let me know when your wife sister or daughter catches a tranny peeping on them.
> 
> Trannys don't want to see pussy they like dicks. I want to protect my son's. You can tell your daughter he's just an ugly girl. What do I tell my son? A woman with a penis at the urinals? Omg!
Click to expand...

have you ever been in a men's bathroom?  Really? I have my whole life, and I've never ever ever never seen anyone harass anyone.  ever.  So what toilet do you go to?


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either pretending to be ignorant or you know absolutely nothing about men in men's bathrooms.
> 
> If I were a tranny I wouldn't feel save in a men's bathroom.
> 
> Today everyone has cameras on their phones. Let me know when your wife sister or daughter catches a tranny peeping on them.
> 
> Trannys don't want to see pussy they like dicks. I want to protect my son's. You can tell your daughter he's just an ugly girl. What do I tell my son? A woman with a penis at the urinals? Omg!
Click to expand...

it ain't gonna happen on my watch bubba.  I'll make sure they are alone with women, not men pretending to be a doll.


----------



## sealybobo

Rottweiler said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are afraid of being harassed and possibly raped.  They are women who happen to have a penis.  You guys crack me up because you want all transgenders to use the men's room.  If it's a transgender who dresses and acts completely like a woman, you want her using the men's room.  If it's a transgender who has facial hair, dresses and acts like a man, you think he should use the men's room also.  The problem is that laws like that in NC make it so that the man with facial hair who dresses and acts like a man now must use the woman's room if he has a vagina.  Try explaining to your little girl why a man is using the woman's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the deal - a woman cannot have facial hair without medically prescribed hormones which violate the "do no harm" oath that physicians take. And a man cannot have breast without surgeries and medically prescribed hormones which violate the "do no harm" oath that physicians take.
> 
> So all we need to do is enforce the law, that there won't be any problems. We also need to get these poor people the metal health care they need and deserve instead of allowing liberals to exploit them for their own cause.
Click to expand...

Women can legally get boob jobs but we can't? I smell a lawsuit


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either pretending to be ignorant or you know absolutely nothing about men in men's bathrooms.
> 
> If I were a tranny I wouldn't feel save in a men's bathroom.
> 
> Today everyone has cameras on their phones. Let me know when your wife sister or daughter catches a tranny peeping on them.
> 
> Trannys don't want to see pussy they like dicks. I want to protect my son's. You can tell your daughter he's just an ugly girl. What do I tell my son? A woman with a penis at the urinals? Omg!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it ain't gonna happen on my watch bubba.  I'll make sure they are alone with women, not men pretending to be a doll.
Click to expand...

It's happening right in front of you and even if you spotted a potential tranny you wouldn't have the balls to say anything.

In fact you could pass for one


----------



## Pop23

auditor0007 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.
Click to expand...


So you don't missunderstand, it's a bit more complicated then just, it looks like a woman, so it should be allowed in the woman's restroom.

The legal principle that would allow a trans male to legally use the woman's restroom is called "simalarily situated"

A person that is very closely related to another cannot be denied the same right as the other.

So the claim is that a transgender male is closely related to a woman. So it would be discriminatory to deny the restroom use.

So now the Woman's restroom is for Woman and Transgendered Males.

So now a Non transgender male claims he's being illegally discriminated against because he's being denied access to the room that someone he's similarily situated to is allowed in.

He would be absolutely correct:

If a male, with a penis (transgendered) is allowed into a facility with women, as closely related, then the non trangendered male must be closely related to the transgendered Male and can't be denied entry.

The interesting part is this:

To deny all males entry, redefines the legal concept of "simalarily  situated" and opens the States up to once again banning same sex marriage.

If one man with a penis is denied entry because he is not simalar to another man with a penis, why couldn't the same court rule that a same sex couple is not simalarily situated to an opposite sex couple and conclude they don't have to be treated equally.

It appears, if anything, the LGBTQ should be supporting the North Carolina law, not trying to get it overturned.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are afraid of being harassed and possibly raped.  They are women who happen to have a penis.  You guys crack me up because you want all transgenders to use the men's room.  If it's a transgender who dresses and acts completely like a woman, you want her using the men's room.  If it's a transgender who has facial hair, dresses and acts like a man, you think he should use the men's room also.  The problem is that laws like that in NC make it so that the man with facial hair who dresses and acts like a man now must use the woman's room if he has a vagina.  Try explaining to your little girl why a man is using the woman's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the deal - a woman cannot have facial hair without medically prescribed hormones which violate the "do no harm" oath that physicians take. And a man cannot have breast without surgeries and medically prescribed hormones which violate the "do no harm" oath that physicians take.
> 
> So all we need to do is enforce the law, that there won't be any problems. We also need to get these poor people the metal health care they need and deserve instead of allowing liberals to exploit them for their own cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women can legally get boob jobs but we can't? I smell a lawsuit
Click to expand...

I smell a *major* violation of the "do no harm" oath prescribing hormones to people who don't need it simply because it turns them on.


----------



## P@triot

Pop23 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't missunderstand, it's a bit more complicated then just, it looks like a woman, so it should be allowed in the woman's restroom.
> 
> The legal principle that would allow a trans male to legally use the woman's restroom is called "simalarily situated"
> 
> A person that is very closely related to another cannot be denied the same right as the other.
> 
> So the claim is that a transgender male is closely related to a woman. So it would be discriminatory to deny the restroom use.
> 
> So now the Woman's restroom is for Woman and Transgendered Males.
> 
> So now a Non transgender male claims he's being illegally discriminated against because he's being denied access to the room that someone he's similarily situated to is allowed in.
> 
> He would be absolutely correct:
> 
> If a male, with a penis (transgendered) is allowed into a facility with women, as closely related, then the non trangendered male must be closely related to the transgendered Male and can't be denied entry.
> 
> The interesting part is this:
> 
> To deny all males entry, redefines the legal concept of "simalarily  situated" and opens the States up to once again banning same sex marriage.
> 
> If one man with a penis is denied entry because he is not simalar to another man with a penis, why couldn't the same court rule that a same sex couple is not simalarily situated to an opposite sex couple and conclude they don't have to be treated equally.
> 
> It appears, if anything, the LGBTQ should be supporting the North Carolina law, not trying to get it overturned.
Click to expand...

But this spot on post would require the left to use logic - something they completely and totally eschew in favor of sexual deviance.


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't missunderstand, it's a bit more complicated then just, it looks like a woman, so it should be allowed in the woman's restroom.
> 
> The legal principle that would allow a trans male to legally use the woman's restroom is called "simalarily situated"
> 
> A person that is very closely related to another cannot be denied the same right as the other.
> 
> So the claim is that a transgender male is closely related to a woman. So it would be discriminatory to deny the restroom use.
> 
> So now the Woman's restroom is for Woman and Transgendered Males.
> 
> So now a Non transgender male claims he's being illegally discriminated against because he's being denied access to the room that someone he's similarily situated to is allowed in.
> 
> He would be absolutely correct:
> 
> If a male, with a penis (transgendered) is allowed into a facility with women, as closely related, then the non trangendered male must be closely related to the transgendered Male and can't be denied entry.
> 
> The interesting part is this:
> 
> To deny all males entry, redefines the legal concept of "simalarily  situated" and opens the States up to once again banning same sex marriage.
> 
> If one man with a penis is denied entry because he is not simalar to another man with a penis, why couldn't the same court rule that a same sex couple is not simalarily situated to an opposite sex couple and conclude they don't have to be treated equally.
> 
> It appears, if anything, the LGBTQ should be supporting the North Carolina law, not trying to get it overturned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this spot on post would require the left to use logic - something they completely and totally eschew in favor of sexual deviance.
Click to expand...


Suicidal maybe?


----------



## P@triot

Pop23 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happens and you know it.  First of all, there are no open urinals in women's bathrooms.  Women don't stand up to pee.  Secondly, a transgender woman is going to go pee like a woman would, not stand up and pee.  She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.  You obviously have never met or associated with any transgender people, otherwise you wouldn't post something so stupid.  Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.  Preventing transgenders from using the woman's bathroom is not going to stop a pervert.  Last of all, based on what you support, you think transgender men who have facial hair and dress like men should be forced to use the woman's bathroom if they have a vagina.  Now that should really go over well.  Here is the thing.  The transgendered have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a very long time.  It's never been a problem in the past, but now all of a sudden, these people are going to whip their dicks out in front of your eight year old daughter.  Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't missunderstand, it's a bit more complicated then just, it looks like a woman, so it should be allowed in the woman's restroom.
> 
> The legal principle that would allow a trans male to legally use the woman's restroom is called "simalarily situated"
> 
> A person that is very closely related to another cannot be denied the same right as the other.
> 
> So the claim is that a transgender male is closely related to a woman. So it would be discriminatory to deny the restroom use.
> 
> So now the Woman's restroom is for Woman and Transgendered Males.
> 
> So now a Non transgender male claims he's being illegally discriminated against because he's being denied access to the room that someone he's similarily situated to is allowed in.
> 
> He would be absolutely correct:
> 
> If a male, with a penis (transgendered) is allowed into a facility with women, as closely related, then the non trangendered male must be closely related to the transgendered Male and can't be denied entry.
> 
> The interesting part is this:
> 
> To deny all males entry, redefines the legal concept of "simalarily  situated" and opens the States up to once again banning same sex marriage.
> 
> If one man with a penis is denied entry because he is not simalar to another man with a penis, why couldn't the same court rule that a same sex couple is not simalarily situated to an opposite sex couple and conclude they don't have to be treated equally.
> 
> It appears, if anything, the LGBTQ should be supporting the North Carolina law, not trying to get it overturned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this spot on post would require the left to use logic - something they completely and totally eschew in favor of sexual deviance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suicidal maybe?
Click to expand...

Well....the economic policies they support are economic suicide. And the political policies they support are political suicide. So why shouldn't the sexually deviant policies they support be sexually deviant suicide? For once, the liberals would actually be consistent!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always amusing when someone cites the Southern Poverty Law Center denouncing some other organization as a _“hate group”_ and accusing another organization of _“propagation of known falsehoods”_ and the use of _“demonizing propaganda”_.  The irony and hypocrisy seems to be completely lost on such fools.
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?
Click to expand...

My observation.

She's intoxicated and appears to be staggering.

Her eyes are diverted towards the urinal and actually appears comfortable in the environment.


----------



## kaz

Bob Blaylock said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders who have not had sex change operations obviously are a lot safer walking into a mens room than a ladie's room.  No one's saying, hey a guy in the mens room but I can see with my inner eye he's a WOMAN!  Let's beat him up!
> 
> Guys walking into a ladies room on the other hand that could totally happen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that that's entirely true, but it is certainly mostly true.
> 
> I think it's entirely normal and common for a transpervert to evoke a sense of disgust in normal men.  It doesn't usually come to this, but I could see some men reacting with violence.
> 
> On the other hand, if a man observes a transpervert following his wife, daughter, sister, or other female loved one into a women's room, and if he's any kind of decent father, husband, brother, etc., then that's going to prove very dangerous for the transpervert.
Click to expand...


Nothing is always true.  But clearly someone with a guy's body walking into a women's room is at way more risk of being beaten up than walking into the men's room.  Liberals aren't capable of that granular a discussion at all thought to explain what they are talking about.  They are truly stupid people


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously? That's not what most of your fellow transphobic posters are saying. They want chromosome tests prior to peeing.
> 
> Texas Bill Would Jail Those Whose Chromosomes Don't Match the Restroom They're Using | Advocate.com
> 
> And some states want to turn students into the pecker checking police if they don't use the one identified with their gender AT BIRTH
> 
> Kansas Bill Would Let Students Sue Over Transgender Bathroom Use
> 
> Just another GOP solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> Trans people aren't predators and aren't a danger to children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't address my questions, can you?  Fine, I'm used to it.  Just don't whine when I decline to chase links for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "questions" have been addressed. You can't face facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, how you do it is you read my question and say wow, I don't want to answer that one.  Here's what I want you to have asked, I'll answer that instead.  That answers his question ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one thing, there wasn't a single question in your post that I responded to. You made an inaccurate statement "Transgenders who have had sex change operations are using the bathroom of their new gender obviously."
> 
> and I pointed out that transphobes like you are passing and trying to pass laws that would require someone to use the restroom of the gender they were at birth, regardless of their pre or post operative status.
> 
> You didn't ask anything, just said something inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and again, you have never ever answered why men need to use  little girls restroom?
Click to expand...


Or how she knows that someone entering the bathroom with her daughter is a transgender and not a sexual predator


----------



## P@triot

I think this thread is a microcosm of the issue in America right now as well. You notice how bad liberals are getting annihilated with rational thought in this thread? And you also notice that aside from two or three of the that suffer from the illness, no one else from the left is jumping in here (because they realize there is no rational case to be made for this).

It's funny, but around 2012 or so, even radical left-wing California voted down gay marriage in a major way. Smacked liberals right in the fact and they couldn't believe it. I suspect the exact same thing is going to happen here. Those with the illness are making all of these outrageous predictions about how the nation is going to embrace their insanity and encourage sexual deviance. I suspect the exact opposite is going to happen (just like California).


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.

It is not going to happen.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Rottweiler said:


> I think this thread is a microcosm of the issue in America right now as well. You notice how bad liberals are getting annihilated with rational thought in this thread? And you also notice that aside from two or three of the that suffer from the illness, no one else from the left is jumping in here (because they realize there is no rational case to be made for this).
> 
> It's funny, but around 2012 or so, even radical left-wing California voted down gay marriage in a major way. Smacked liberals right in the fact and they couldn't believe it. I suspect the exact same thing is going to happen here. Those with the illness are making all of these outrageous predictions about how the nation is going to embrace their insanity and encourage sexual deviance. I suspect the exact opposite is going to happen (just like California).


I don't know. Something tells me that shortly there will be demand that sex reassignment surgery is going to be mandated under ACA.

Not a conspiracy. Just a hunch and an observation.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Yousaidwhat said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My observation.
> 
> She's intoxicated and appears to be staggering.
> 
> Her eyes are diverted towards the urinal and actually appears comfortable in the environment.
Click to expand...

Let's look a little deeper.

Front guy is probably terrified and can't piss.

Guy rear left also appears to have diverted eyes.

Guy on right. He is hardcore scoping out the situation. I wouldn't put it past him to attempt to hit on it once out of the restroom.


----------



## Pop23

Yousaidwhat said:


> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.



If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Pop23 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
Click to expand...

Notice how quiet it got around here when that was posted?

Same in the other thread produced by Tommy the Commie


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
Click to expand...


Why worry about what doesn't happen?

Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.


----------



## Pop23

Yousaidwhat said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how quiet it got around here when that was posted?
> 
> Same in the other thread produced by Tommy the Commie
Click to expand...


Strange, but seriously, the gay crowd should be supporting North Carolina and Boycotting Target.


----------



## Seawytch

Yousaidwhat said:


> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.



Post operative transsexuals do just that. Transphobes here would require post operative transsexuals use the showers associated with their chromosomes.

Pre operative transsexuals don't use public showers.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.
Click to expand...

I have yet to find a valid link that transgendered are being assaulted. Mocked and ridiculed on the streets, yes.


----------



## eagle1462010

Seawytch said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post operative transsexuals do just that. Transphobes here would require post operative transsexuals use the showers associated with their chromosomes.
> 
> Pre operative transsexuals don't use public showers.
Click to expand...

Many a post ago.......a long time ago in the thread we were saying after she got her wanker cut off then obviously it doesn't have one anymore dumb ass..........

Common sense on this has left the building..............That doesn't apply anymore............Most of those who want that kind of crap already know where they should and shouldn't be based on public reaction to them......................They know if they look like a woman or a man and where it is acceptable to go.......Go in there do your dang business and .

But as I said many many threads ago............this isn't about the bathroom.........it is about FORCED ACCEPTANCE in society..............and they push it for that reason and NOT WHERE THEY ARE GOING TO PEE....................Society rejects there choices no matter how you try to call everyone names..........and the majority of society will always look upon the freaks as mental...............

Again........Wanker......go to the mens.

Don't have a Wanker.......go to the womans..........

This is some crazy ass shit.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Seawytch said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post operative transsexuals do just that. Transphobes here would require post operative transsexuals use the showers associated with their chromosomes.
> 
> Pre operative transsexuals don't use public showers.
Click to expand...

Curves is a private business. 

You know trans-gendered individuals who have memberships at Curves and uses the showers or locker rooms with the women?


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post operative transsexuals do just that. Transphobes here would require post operative transsexuals use the showers associated with their chromosomes.
> 
> Pre operative transsexuals don't use public showers.
Click to expand...


Is that a law or an opinion?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.
Click to expand...

Based on what? Evidence not in hand . You lie!


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either pretending to be ignorant or you know absolutely nothing about men in men's bathrooms.
> 
> If I were a tranny I wouldn't feel save in a men's bathroom.
> 
> Today everyone has cameras on their phones. Let me know when your wife sister or daughter catches a tranny peeping on them.
> 
> Trannys don't want to see pussy they like dicks. I want to protect my son's. You can tell your daughter he's just an ugly girl. What do I tell my son? A woman with a penis at the urinals? Omg!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you ever been in a men's bathroom?  Really? I have my whole life, and I've never ever ever never seen anyone harass anyone.  ever.  So what toilet do you go to?
Click to expand...

Roadhouse


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.
Click to expand...

You can lie all you want, but it doesn't change reality. Not only have we posted links to these horrific crimes already, but....as I already posted, *there are rape victims that are terrified by this*. So even if "nothing" further happens (and you and I both know it will), *why aren't victims of rape and sexual assault entitled to a safe space* to use the restroom without feeling terror as a big burly man in a dress follows them into the bathroom?


----------



## sealybobo

Yousaidwhat said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Southern Poverty Law Center* is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation. It is noted for its legal victories against white supremacist groups, its legal representation for victims of hate groups, its classification of militia movement and other extremist organizations, and its educational programs that promote tolerance
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My observation.
> 
> She's intoxicated and appears to be staggering.
> 
> Her eyes are diverted towards the urinal and actually appears comfortable in the environment.
Click to expand...

Ever see the accused with Jodi foster? Could go like that but what do you care she's just a queer right?


----------



## sealybobo

Pop23 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
Click to expand...

Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room walking to the shower with her dick hanging out. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Why worry about what doesn't happen?



Leave it to Seawytch to deny that women were the victims of rape or that they are not tormented by their assault. This poor woman suffers from PTSD from her attack and just wishes to use the bathroom without men in it. And SW's response is essentially "good bitch - you deserved it". Sickening.

*"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*

The liberals have had the _real_ War on Women going for roughly two hundred years now. I guess they figured it was time to crank it up a notch or two.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Yea *I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room walking to the shower with her dick hanging out*. I lean left on this but do *see the rights point here*.



Thank God! A rare moment of sanity and rational thought from a liberal. Holy Toledo was _that_ post refreshing.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room *walking to the shower with her dick hanging out*. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.



Just one quick item to note however. If it has a "d*ck" it cannot be her. That should have been phrased as "walking to the shower with *his* d*ck hanging out". It's a special kind of insanity to ever use the phrase "her d*ck".


----------



## sealybobo

Rottweiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room *walking to the shower with her dick hanging out*. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one quick item to note however. If it has a "d*ck" it cannot be her. That should have been phrased as "walking to the shower with *his* d*ck hanging out". It's a special kind of insanity to ever use the phrase "her d*ck".
Click to expand...

Ever see the longest yard with Burt Reynolds or Adam Sandler? They refer to them as the ladies. But I still call Bruce Bruce and I call him him but if I don't know a tranny as a man I call them hers.

Every public place needs to have a private bathroom with a lock for these people. If the place has only public bathrooms....God I don't know! I see the trannys side too. But I have to admit a ladies room is for ladies. Unless all the ladies agree. Even if some are uncomfortable.

It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

sealybobo said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My observation.
> 
> She's intoxicated and appears to be staggering.
> 
> Her eyes are diverted towards the urinal and actually appears comfortable in the environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see the accused with Jodi foster? Could go like that but what do you care she's just a queer right?
Click to expand...

Yes I have seen it.

I could care less if anyone is queer, lesbian gay, trans- anything, etc.

I don't have phobias and hate anyone for who they are or what they are.

I sympathize with anyone who is violated, harassed and raped. Including those who are trans-gendered. And especially women and children. No one should be preying on the vulnerable.

She/he/her looks like a woman. It's none of my business if the individuals walks into the woman's restroom.

I don't hang around restrooms to see who is occupying them.

You want laws for these trans-gendered.

Does this mean that "Curves" can no longer discriminate against the trans-gendered and must allow them access to their fitness centers and shower facilities?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room walking to the shower with her dick hanging out. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.
Click to expand...

Thank you. That is all I wanted to know.


----------



## eagle1462010

Yousaidwhat said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room walking to the shower with her dick hanging out. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. That is all I wanted to know.
Click to expand...

It only took 182 pages of posts before he finally said something that made sense.............amazing isn't it.................


----------



## Yousaidwhat

eagle1462010 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room walking to the shower with her dick hanging out. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. That is all I wanted to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only took 182 pages of posts before he finally said something that made sense.............amazing isn't it.................
Click to expand...

Absolutely amazing.

This is the question that I have asked repeatedly. Again. This issue is far from over.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

sealybobo said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened to 00001% of the population that we owe it anything?  Still no evidence of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  So why you making it a problem?  If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always will, no need to offer up bait.  So tell us why they need to use the other gender bathroom if they were never ever violated, have locks on all of the doors and no one ever threatened them?  please pray tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My observation.
> 
> She's intoxicated and appears to be staggering.
> 
> Her eyes are diverted towards the urinal and actually appears comfortable in the environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see the accused with Jodi foster? Could go like that but what do you care she's just a queer right?
Click to expand...

Notice in my observation I referred to her as, She.


----------



## sealybobo

Yousaidwhat said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room walking to the shower with her dick hanging out. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. That is all I wanted to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only took 182 pages of posts before he finally said something that made sense.............amazing isn't it.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely amazing.
> 
> This is the question that I have asked repeatedly. Again. This issue is far from over.
Click to expand...

It may be if the establishment only has two bathrooms a tranny has to let the staff know then they can close one restroom while the tranny takes a dump. But that's humiliating for the tranny. If they can pass as a girl and no one says anything what can we do? But if a woman complains if the guys a real tranny not guilty. If they just like dressing in drag no dice. I'm confused. Not as confused as these guys are though

Ballparks can have 1 tranny bathroom in the arena.

Lots of places need to move to private locked restrooms.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room *walking to the shower with her dick hanging out*. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one quick item to note however. If it has a "d*ck" it cannot be her. That should have been phrased as "walking to the shower with *his* d*ck hanging out". It's a special kind of insanity to ever use the phrase "her d*ck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see the longest yard with Burt Reynolds or Adam Sandler? They refer to them as the ladies. But I still call Bruce Bruce and I call him him but if I don't know a tranny as a man I call them hers.
> 
> Every public place needs to have a private bathroom with a lock for these people. If the place has only public bathrooms....God I don't know! I see the trannys side too. But I have to admit a ladies room is for ladies. Unless all the ladies agree. Even if some are uncomfortable.
> 
> It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.
Click to expand...

Well I've said multiple times that the final solution to all of this mess is single occupancy restrooms. That's the _only_ solution.

As far as The Longest Yard - they were _insulting_ those homosexuals (prison isn't exactly known for sensitivity training).


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.



Another _exceptional_ post by Sealy... This should be the case for 99.9999% of the issues in America. After all, the 10th Amendment clearly states that outside of 18 enumerated powers delegated to the federal government, everything else is reserved to the states or the people.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Rottweiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another _exceptional_ post by Sealy... This should be the case for 99.9999% of the issues in America. After all, the 10th Amendment clearly states that outside of 18 enumerated powers delegated to the federal government, everything else is reserved to the states or the people.
Click to expand...


Important to remember,  the states created the federal government, not the other way around.


----------



## P@triot

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another _exceptional_ post by Sealy... This should be the case for 99.9999% of the issues in America. After all, the 10th Amendment clearly states that outside of 18 enumerated powers delegated to the federal government, everything else is reserved to the states or the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Important to remember,  the states created the federal government, not the other way around.
Click to expand...

There is no question about it - history clearly documents that the states came together and *delegated* those specific 18 powers to the federal government. You can't delegate unless you have higher authority. The states have the higher authority. They allowed the federal government those 18 responsibilities because it simply made sense (they were items where it made sense for the states to be completely united on - such as currency, defense, intellectual property, etc.).


----------



## sealybobo

Rottweiler said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another _exceptional_ post by Sealy... This should be the case for 99.9999% of the issues in America. After all, the 10th Amendment clearly states that outside of 18 enumerated powers delegated to the federal government, everything else is reserved to the states or the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Important to remember,  the states created the federal government, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no question about it - history clearly documents that the states came together and *delegated* those specific 18 powers to the federal government. You can't delegate unless you have higher authority. The states have the higher authority. They allowed the federal government those 18 responsibilities because it simply made sense (they were items where it made sense for the states to be completely united on - such as currency, defense, intellectual property, etc.).
Click to expand...

Every once in a while I'd like to poll all of our governors first rather than go right to the supreme Court


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

sealybobo said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another _exceptional_ post by Sealy... This should be the case for 99.9999% of the issues in America. After all, the 10th Amendment clearly states that outside of 18 enumerated powers delegated to the federal government, everything else is reserved to the states or the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Important to remember,  the states created the federal government, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no question about it - history clearly documents that the states came together and *delegated* those specific 18 powers to the federal government. You can't delegate unless you have higher authority. The states have the higher authority. They allowed the federal government those 18 responsibilities because it simply made sense (they were items where it made sense for the states to be completely united on - such as currency, defense, intellectual property, etc.).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every once in a while I'd like to poll all of our governors first rather than go right to the supreme Court
Click to expand...


Have at it...  let's see what happens!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Rottweiler said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be a states right issue. What's cool in NY may not be cool in Oklahoma. That's what Ted meant about NYC values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another _exceptional_ post by Sealy... This should be the case for 99.9999% of the issues in America. After all, the 10th Amendment clearly states that outside of 18 enumerated powers delegated to the federal government, everything else is reserved to the states or the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Important to remember,  the states created the federal government, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no question about it - history clearly documents that the states came together and *delegated* those specific 18 powers to the federal government. You can't delegate unless you have higher authority. The states have the higher authority. They allowed the federal government those 18 responsibilities because it simply made sense (they were items where it made sense for the states to be completely united on - such as currency, defense, intellectual property, etc.).
Click to expand...


All too often ignored/forgotten.


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me on this when one of these individuals secures a membership at "Curves" and is able to exercise and shower with the women.
> 
> It is not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are allowed in the restroom, they MUST be allowed in the showers. That's how rights work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I don't think a tranny should be in the ladies locker room walking to the shower with her dick hanging out. I lean left on this but do see the rights point here.
Click to expand...


Yet you couldn't stop it from happening. That's not how rights work. 

The individual can not be limited if they meet the simalarily situated criteria

It would be akin to telling blacks they could eat at the lunch counter, but must continue to drink from the colored water fountain.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Well I've said multiple times that the final solution to all of this mess is single occupancy restrooms. That's the _only_ solution.



Cost prohibitive in larger venues.  It would bankrupt some stores chains already on the verge.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> Ok Seawytch I dare you to sit here and tell me that Bruce here could fool anyone into believing he is a woman. Ignore everything else for a moment - the hair, the clothes, the makeup, the giant Adam's apple. Just look at the size of those freaking hands. Those are massive man hands that no woman would _ever_ have. And this is why your side is pushing so hard for these laws. Because we know when a man puts a dress on and we would never allow a cross-dressing man into the women's facilities.
> View attachment 72944



I used to know a hermaphrodite who looked like that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

sealybobo said:


> If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.



  What kind of husband or father would just call the cops, and wait for them to arrive, as his wife or daughter is being sexually abused?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Why on earth would you want to require that this person use the men's room?



  Because, no matter how convincing the disguise, he's still a man, and not a woman; and his behavior indicates him to be, at best, sexually disordered. Why would I want such a creepy pervert in the women's room with my wife?  If I had daughters, I sure as hell wouldn't want this freak in there with them.  That's about the time that as a man, as a husband and a father, that I would have an obligation to resort to extreme violence, if necessary, to make certain that this freak knows to stay the hell away from my wife and daughters.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> The silence from liberals on this one is _deafening_. This is from the poor victim of a vicious rape. Liberals pretend to have so much compassion for the fake "trauma" of transgenders, and yet so much sincere indifference to the real trauma suffered from women and children of sexual assault...
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
> 
> The answer of course is that they have nothing but disdain for normal, heterosexual people and could care less about the plight of even that of a fellow woman. And that is a special kind of sick.



  Keep in mind that one of the current leaders of the Democratic party is a woman who attacked victims of rape and sexual abuse, in order to help cover up for her scumbag of a husband who committed these abuses against them.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of husband or father would just call the cops, and wait for them to arrive, as his wife or daughter is being sexually abused?
Click to expand...

You don't want get beat up by a tranny in front of your family do you?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can lie all you want, but it doesn't change reality. Not only have we posted links to these horrific crimes already, but....as I already posted, *there are rape victims that are terrified by this*. So even if "nothing" further happens (and you and I both know it will), *why aren't victims of rape and sexual assault entitled to a safe space* to use the restroom without feeling terror as a big burly man in a dress follows them into the bathroom?
Click to expand...


I haven't lied about a thing, but you transphobes sure do. There are not rape victims terrified of trans women in restrooms. You think anyone is fooled by your "safe place" bullshit from your "rape victim"? We all already saw the fake story about the "safe space". Not everyone is as uniformed as you are, Rotty. 

CLAIM: Students at Emory University were offered "emergency counseling" after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight in campus "safe spaces."






MOSTLY FALSE


WHAT'S TRUE: Students at Emory University gathered in protest after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight; administrators investigated the graffiti as it appeared outside designated areas for chalk markings.

WHAT'S FALSE: "Emergency counseling" was offered to or demanded by students; Emory students complained that their "safe spaces" had been violated; students were afraid of or traumatized by the chalk markings.


----------



## Seawytch




----------



## Theowl32

Wait, wait, wait......

Do left wingers actually believe that transgenders are actually the opposite sex that they were born?

I mean isn't this the bottom line? Are left wingers so ridiculous that they actually think if a person "feels" they are something they are not,  that they are what they feel regardless of the biological facts???

I mean are they truly that ignorant?


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Why don't we give rape and sex criminals more time in jail? Do you know who will be punished the most? Straight males.

Yet instead youre worried about getting struck by lightning.


----------



## Pop23

Silhouette said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've said multiple times that the final solution to all of this mess is single occupancy restrooms. That's the _only_ solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost prohibitive in larger venues.  It would bankrupt some stores chains already on the verge.
Click to expand...


As long as it's voluntary I have no problem with it.

If it's mandated by the State then you bestow rights that should not exist.

There would be no way to stop a tranny male from woman's showers/ lockers. And no way to stop any make from the same.


----------



## Seawytch

Theowl32 said:


> Wait, wait, wait......
> 
> Do left wingers actually believe that transgenders are actually the opposite sex that they were born?
> 
> I mean isn't this the bottom line? Are left wingers so ridiculous that they actually think if a person "feels" they are something they are not,  that they are what they feel regardless of the biological facts???
> 
> I mean are they truly that ignorant?




Wait, wait, wait...

Do right wingers actually believe that this person should be required by law to use the women's restroom?






Yes, yes they do.


----------



## Pop23

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of husband or father would just call the cops, and wait for them to arrive, as his wife or daughter is being sexually abused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't want get beat up by a tranny in front of your family do you?
Click to expand...


Wow, what a telling post. 

Don't attempt to help the victims while the crime is being committed?

I guess we know who we are dealing with now


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait......
> 
> Do left wingers actually believe that transgenders are actually the opposite sex that they were born?
> 
> I mean isn't this the bottom line? Are left wingers so ridiculous that they actually think if a person "feels" they are something they are not,  that they are what they feel regardless of the biological facts???
> 
> I mean are they truly that ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, wait...
> 
> Do right wingers actually believe that this person should be required by law to use the women's restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes they do.
Click to expand...


If it's got no dick, it uses the woman's restroom.

Tell us, be specific, what's a woman supposed to look like?

Barefoot and pregnant?

Redneck much?

SeaWytch seems to want same sex marriage overturned. I would think she wouldn't, but it appears she doesn't understand the implications of what she's asking for.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can lie all you want, but it doesn't change reality. Not only have we posted links to these horrific crimes already, but....as I already posted, *there are rape victims that are terrified by this*. So even if "nothing" further happens (and you and I both know it will), *why aren't victims of rape and sexual assault entitled to a safe space* to use the restroom without feeling terror as a big burly man in a dress follows them into the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lied about a thing, but you transphobes sure do. There are not rape victims terrified of trans women in restrooms. You think anyone is fooled by your "safe place" bullshit from your "rape victim"? We all already saw the fake story about the "safe space". Not everyone is as uniformed as you are, Rotty.
> 
> CLAIM: Students at Emory University were offered "emergency counseling" after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight in campus "safe spaces."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSTLY FALSE
> 
> 
> WHAT'S TRUE: Students at Emory University gathered in protest after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight; administrators investigated the graffiti as it appeared outside designated areas for chalk markings.
> 
> WHAT'S FALSE: "Emergency counseling" was offered to or demanded by students; Emory students complained that their "safe spaces" had been violated; students were afraid of or traumatized by the chalk markings.
Click to expand...

And just what does that have to do with the rape victims that you continue to attack and torment?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are violated, harassed and even raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can lie all you want, but it doesn't change reality. Not only have we posted links to these horrific crimes already, but....as I already posted, *there are rape victims that are terrified by this*. So even if "nothing" further happens (and you and I both know it will), *why aren't victims of rape and sexual assault entitled to a safe space* to use the restroom without feeling terror as a big burly man in a dress follows them into the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lied about a thing, but you transphobes sure do. There are not rape victims terrified of trans women in restrooms. You think anyone is fooled by your "safe place" bullshit from your "rape victim"? We all already saw the fake story about the "safe space". Not everyone is as uniformed as you are, Rotty.
> 
> CLAIM: Students at Emory University were offered "emergency counseling" after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight in campus "safe spaces."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSTLY FALSE
> 
> 
> WHAT'S TRUE: Students at Emory University gathered in protest after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight; administrators investigated the graffiti as it appeared outside designated areas for chalk markings.
> 
> WHAT'S FALSE: "Emergency counseling" was offered to or demanded by students; Emory students complained that their "safe spaces" had been violated; students were afraid of or traumatized by the chalk markings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just what does that have to do with the rape victims that you continue to attack and torment?
Click to expand...


There are no rape victims that fear transgendered women in the restroom. The "safe space" bullshit exposed it for the fakery it is.


----------



## P@triot

Theowl32 said:


> Wait, wait, wait......
> 
> Do left wingers actually believe that transgenders are actually the opposite sex that they were born?
> 
> I mean isn't this the bottom line? Are left wingers so ridiculous that they actually think if a person "feels" they are something they are not,  that they are what they feel regardless of the biological facts???
> 
> I mean are they truly that ignorant?


Yep! I gave them a real world situation that I exactly experienced - a man was brought into the ER where I was working and he believed that he was Jesus Christ. Now, according to Seawytch - that man had a mental illness and his feeling are _irrelevant_. She also said the same about my "identifying" as President of the United States (as such, I should have unfettered access to the Oval Office just as transgenders have unfettered access to the restrooms of the opposite sex). But once again she displayed her ignorance, her bigotry, and her hate by disregarding the feelings of both myself and the man who believed he was Jesus Christ and denying us both what we need to feel "normal". See....liberals only support sexual deviance and anything that will destroy civilized society. Since worshiping "Jesus" or allowing me access to the Oval Office does neither, people like SeaWytch discriminate against us.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who could give a shit about heterosexual women brutally raped and now tormented by the idea of sexually deviant men being allowed to join them in a secluded area.
> 
> Funny how you only worry about the sexually deviant and spit on your fellow women who are heterosexual. You are the very definition of bigot and discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the restroom of the gender they associate with does none of the things you claim. Making them use the restroom of the gender they were born helps or protects no one and is harmful to trans people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can lie all you want, but it doesn't change reality. Not only have we posted links to these horrific crimes already, but....as I already posted, *there are rape victims that are terrified by this*. So even if "nothing" further happens (and you and I both know it will), *why aren't victims of rape and sexual assault entitled to a safe space* to use the restroom without feeling terror as a big burly man in a dress follows them into the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't lied about a thing, but you transphobes sure do. There are not rape victims terrified of trans women in restrooms. You think anyone is fooled by your "safe place" bullshit from your "rape victim"? We all already saw the fake story about the "safe space". Not everyone is as uniformed as you are, Rotty.
> 
> CLAIM: Students at Emory University were offered "emergency counseling" after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight in campus "safe spaces."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSTLY FALSE
> 
> 
> WHAT'S TRUE: Students at Emory University gathered in protest after pro-Trump graffiti appeared overnight; administrators investigated the graffiti as it appeared outside designated areas for chalk markings.
> 
> WHAT'S FALSE: "Emergency counseling" was offered to or demanded by students; Emory students complained that their "safe spaces" had been violated; students were afraid of or traumatized by the chalk markings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just what does that have to do with the rape victims that you continue to attack and torment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no rape victims that fear transgendered women in the restroom. The "safe space" bullshit exposed it for the fakery it is.
Click to expand...

That is simply incredible that you would dismiss the victims of horrific sex crimes like that. You are seriously one sick and _evil_ bitch. You're an embarrassment to women and to humanity.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> There are no rape victims that fear transgendered women in the restroom. The "safe space" bullshit exposed it for the fakery it is.


The classless and hateful bigot Seawytch mocking and disregarding this poor victim of a horrific sex crime...

*"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> There are no rape victims that fear transgendered women in the restroom. The "safe space" bullshit exposed it for the fakery it is.



You're not even remotely human. Anyone who could mock and disregard the feelings of the victim of rape or other horrific sex crimes has _serious_ issues. I seriously doubt you're even a woman. I just can't imagine any woman - no matter how filled with hate and bigotry - mocking another woman who has been the victim of a sex crime. You epitomize the modern-day liberal.

*"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


>



Prime example of the modern-day liberal.

*Lying* - transgender people have not been using the restrooms of the opposite sex "forever" - or liberals wouldn't feel this sudden need to pass laws _granting_ them access

*Fake* - that accent is about as real as a unicorn

*Desperate Attention Seeker* - I'll use a fake accent (for attention), start controversy (for attention), and maybe if my inflammatory stuff goes "viral" I'll be able to get rich and not have to work a real job or be a productive member of society.

Perfect example of everything liberals like wytchy stand for


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no rape victims that fear transgendered women in the restroom. The "safe space" bullshit exposed it for the fakery it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even remotely human. Anyone who could mock and disregard the feelings of the victim of rape or other horrific sex crimes has _serious_ issues. I seriously doubt you're even a woman. I just can't imagine any woman - no matter how filled with hate and bigotry - mocking another woman who has been the victim of a sex crime. You epitomize the modern-day liberal.
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
Click to expand...


It's clearly shows how little they understand their own position. 

Your post, with that quote should be sent to Springsteen, the NBA and all the CEO's that are threatening or Boycotting North Carolina. 

You get the Post of the day award!


----------



## Pop23

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no rape victims that fear transgendered women in the restroom. The "safe space" bullshit exposed it for the fakery it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even remotely human. Anyone who could mock and disregard the feelings of the victim of rape or other horrific sex crimes has _serious_ issues. I seriously doubt you're even a woman. I just can't imagine any woman - no matter how filled with hate and bigotry - mocking another woman who has been the victim of a sex crime. You epitomize the modern-day liberal.
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
Click to expand...


The answer to her question. 

Target might actually live up to the name.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> There are no rape victims that fear transgendered women in the restroom. The "safe space" bullshit exposed it for the fakery it is.





Rottweiler said:


> You're not even remotely human. Anyone who could mock and disregard the feelings of the victim of rape or other horrific sex crimes has _serious_ issues. I seriously doubt you're even a woman. I just can't imagine any woman - no matter how filled with hate and bigotry - mocking another woman who has been the victim of a sex crime. You epitomize the modern-day liberal.
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*



You're filtering Seawytch and the dozen or so posters here on payroll from the LGBT Snakehead through a presumption of that they are actually, authentically about "civil rights".  They're not and never have been.  What they are about actually is advancing the dogma of a cult under the cloak of civil rights.  It's why they left polygamists in the dust and mock their attempts to get marriage too.  There is no real, actual marriage equality.  There is only a loophole now edging their cult ever closer to forcing all adoption agencies to disgorge children in their control: the ultimate goal of "gay marriage"..

Moving to trannys.  It's just another fetish that titillates all of them.  The idea of a man being a woman or a woman a man fits nicely with the whole gay thing in that one of them is always playing the opposing role they all instinctively know is the proper arrangement in sex: between a man and woman.  So it all fits.  Completely disregarding the civil rights of women and girls to privacy in their segregated hygiene chambers and retreats, the LGBT cult mows them down like grass to insert the idea of yet another of their perversions to become "normalized"...and ultimately so in a new generation and beyond (children, malleable, impressionable).

If you understood LGBT like I do, you would see the reasons why they justify mocking women's fears of men in their restrooms.  It is because truly at their core, they are a zombie horde.  People aren't other beings to them, they are potential sex targets or if not cleaving, mere detritus to be swept under and crushed under their legal steamroller.  They themselves aren't even cognizant anymore of where its heading.  But then, that's how strange cults have always been, haven't they?  Alarming in their capacity to normalize the weirdest and oftentimes most dangerous dogma; all while being aggressive doing so...taking no prisoners... even the organizers losing grip with reality to the point of following some outside momentum that has taken on a life of its own..

This tranny/bathroom thing is one of their more bold attempts.  When a cult feels it really has the reins tight in hand, they start to shed veneers of tact and just start demanding the jugular vein at knifepoint.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Theowl32 said:


> Wait, wait, wait......
> 
> Do left wingers actually believe that transgenders are actually the opposite sex that they were born?
> 
> I mean isn't this the bottom line? Are left wingers so ridiculous that they actually think if a person "feels" they are something they are not,  that they are what they feel regardless of the biological facts???
> 
> I mean are they truly that ignorant?



  It's what they claim to believe; in the face of clear, unequivocal, long-standing scientific proof to the contrary.  They believe something to be true, that is obviously false on its face.  This is the definition of delusional.

  Liberalism truly has devolved into a madness.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a fake tranny molests your wife or daughter, call the cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of husband or father would just call the cops, and wait for them to arrive, as his wife or daughter is being sexually abused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't want get beat up by a tranny in front of your family do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a telling post.
> 
> Don't attempt to help the victims while the crime is being committed?
> 
> I guess we know who we are dealing with now
Click to expand...


  It doesn't reveal anything that wasn't already obvious.  This is a degraded ideology that has long openly taken the side of criminals, perverts, and degenerates, over that of decent, honest, productive citizens.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> You're [Seawytch] not even remotely human. Anyone who could mock and disregard the feelings of the victim of rape or other horrific sex crimes has _serious_ issues. I seriously doubt you're even a woman. I just can't imagine any woman - no matter how filled with hate and bigotry - mocking another woman who has been the victim of a sex crime. You epitomize the modern-day liberal.



  Being female doesn't make one immune from evil.  Consider a very famous and prominent example, Hillary Clinton,who was a willing accessory to the rape and sexual abuse of women perpetrated by her disgusting scumbag of a husband; who helped to cover up his crimes, by going after and attacking the victims thereof.

  Nancy Garrido also comes to mind, part of the husband and wife team that abducted 11-year-old Jaycee Dugard and kept her as a sex slave for eighteen years.  Seawytch isn't displaying a level of evil and sociopathy that other women haven't famously displayed.


----------



## auditor0007

Boss said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
Click to expand...


You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.


----------



## Silhouette

Men aren't allowed in women's bathrooms.  Anyone so allowing that is opening themselves up to a lawsuit from women for violation of their privacy.  Men pretending to be women are still men; even after the surgery.

Their optional disfigurement is not women's burden to bear.  It's theirs.  Women's right to privacy existed long before mentally ill people fantasized they had "rights" to force their delusions on other people..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Men aren't allowed in women's bathrooms.  Anyone so allowing that is opening themselves up to a lawsuit from women for violation of their privacy.



Nope. As there is no expectation of privacy outside of a stall. And they are single use. 

Remember, you have no idea how the law works. With your record of legal predictions being one of perfect failure. You are literally always wrong. 



> Men pretending to be women are still men; even after the surgery.



Not according to North Carolina.


----------



## Theowl32

auditor0007 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
Click to expand...

Are you admitting that a man can never actually be woman? Cause no matter how big the breast are, no matter how far up his dick is shoved up into the pelvis, no matter if his nardle dangers are cut off and all that is left is a casserole of utter nonsense, HE could never ever be a SHE.

Does that fact piss you off? I think it does. I think that is funny.


----------



## Silhouette

Theowl32 said:


> Are you admitting that a man can never actually be woman? Cause no matter how big the breast are, no matter how far up his dick is shoved up into the pelvis, no matter if his nardle dangers are cut off *and all that is left is a casserole of utter nonsense*, HE could never ever be a SHE.
> 
> Does that fact piss you off? I think it does. I think that is funny.



Agreed.  And I LOVE your choice of expression!


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you admitting that a man can never actually be woman? Cause no matter how big the breast are, no matter how far up his dick is shoved up into the pelvis, no matter if his nardle dangers are cut off *and all that is left is a casserole of utter nonsense*, HE could never ever be a SHE.
> 
> Does that fact piss you off? I think it does. I think that is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  And I LOVE your choice of expression!
Click to expand...


So it was the left that passed NC's law recognizing that sex on a birth certificate can be changed after gender reassignment surgery?


----------



## Silhouette

As we have seen in the past and will see again in the near future....laws can be changed...


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime example of the modern-day liberal.
> *Lying* - transgender people have not been using the restrooms of the opposite sex "forever" - or liberals wouldn't feel this sudden need to pass laws _granting_ them access
Click to expand...


Of course they have. Where do you think they've been peeing? Assholes like you try to stop them from doing so which is why protections from discrimination are needed. There are ACTUALLY incidents of being being harassed in restrooms unlike your fantasy of children being in danger from trans folk.



> *Fake* - that accent is about as real as a unicorn
> 
> *Desperate Attention Seeker* - I'll use a fake accent (for attention), start controversy (for attention), and maybe if my inflammatory stuff goes "viral" I'll be able to get rich and not have to work a real job or be a productive member of society.
> 
> Perfect example of everything liberals like wytchy stand for



So prove it. Prove the creator of the video isn't from the south. (You can't)

_Crowder — a 30-year-old Knoxville-based comic, according to the Knoxville News Sentinel — _

And look how cute...you're just like the far left...

_It's so weird. There’s been a lot of people accusing me of being a phony," he told ATTN:. "What's weird is that those people are also broken into two camps, and they could not possibly be more polar opposites from each other. There's been rednecks who are saying ‘you aint no redneck, you can't be a redneck because no redneck loves queers, so you’re full of shit.' On the complete opposite end, it’s super liberal people."

Crowder explained, "I have also gotten some messages from people that literally refuse to believe I am actually Southern because they genuinely think that someone with a Southern accent or 'redneck' literally cannot be open minded or progressive, that they are all racist or homophobic or whatever."_

'Liberal Redneck' Transgender Rant Goes Viral


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Seawytch to deny that women were the victims of rape or that they are not tormented by their assault. This poor woman suffers from PTSD from her attack and just wishes to use the bathroom without men in it. And SW's response is essentially "good bitch - you deserved it". Sickening.
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
> 
> The liberals have had the _real_ War on Women going for roughly two hundred years now. I guess they figured it was time to crank it up a notch or two.
Click to expand...


Why would you lie about what I've said? Because your position is so weak, of course.

No rape victims are concerned about trans women in restrooms, it simply doesn't happen.

But your concern for PTSD victims is touching. I'm sure you feel the same thing about victims of PTSD that say they're are concerned about people with open carry permits, right?

Different Perspective On Gun Control: PTSD Veterans Suffer In Open Carry State - The Ring of Fire Network


----------



## Boss

auditor0007 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
Click to expand...


Yes there IS something stopping pervs.... Men aren't supposed to be in the ladies room! If they are caught there, they can go to jail.... or at least, they COULD.  Now, who knows?  

And it's certainly NOT a "vivid imagination" as there are literally dozens of stories popping up from all over America of perverts in restrooms, taking pictures, exposing themselves, the works!  You've given them a convenient cover and you want to give them legal cover as well. 

Whether transgenders have been using the women's restrooms is beside the point. I've never seen a tranny in the women's room but then, I don't go into the women's room! I have seen them in the men's room and it's not a big deal for me. They can have a dick and dress like a woman and use the men's room and no one cares... THAT has been the "norm" all these years. MEN being in women's restrooms hasn't.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> As we have seen in the past and will see again in the near future....laws can be changed...



Yup. As Obergefell demonstrated with same sex marriage.....laws can be changed.


----------



## Skylar

Boss said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there IS something stopping pervs.... Men aren't supposed to be in the ladies room! If they are caught there, they can go to jail.... or at least, they COULD.  Now, who knows?
> 
> And it's certainly NOT a "vivid imagination" as there are literally dozens of stories popping up from all over America of perverts in restrooms, taking pictures, exposing themselves, the works!  You've given them a convenient cover and you want to give them legal cover as well.
Click to expand...


Their actions are already illegal. It doesn't matter if someone is a transwoman, man or biological female.....if you're taking pictures of people in the next stall, you'll get arrested.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Seawytch to deny that women were the victims of rape or that they are not tormented by their assault. This poor woman suffers from PTSD from her attack and just wishes to use the bathroom without men in it. And SW's response is essentially "good bitch - you deserved it". Sickening.
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
> 
> The liberals have had the _real_ War on Women going for roughly two hundred years now. I guess they figured it was time to crank it up a notch or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you lie about what I've said? Because your position is so weak, of course.
> 
> No rape victims are concerned about trans women in restrooms, it simply doesn't happen.
> 
> But your concern for PTSD victims is touching. I'm sure you feel the same thing about victims of PTSD that say they're are concerned about people with open carry permits, right?
> 
> Different Perspective On Gun Control: PTSD Veterans Suffer In Open Carry State - The Ring of Fire Network
Click to expand...


Nothing but deflections

So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities. 

If you have none, you are simply babbling


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we have seen in the past and will see again in the near future....laws can be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. As Obergefell demonstrated with same sex marriage.....laws can be changed.
Click to expand...


And changed back when legal principles like "simalarily situated" are changed. 

Unintended consequences perhaps?

If one man can be denied entry to a facility even though he is simalar to the other, what makes you think same sex marriage can stand under the same principle?


----------



## Boss

Pop23 said:


> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.



It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????


----------



## Boss

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Seawytch to deny that women were the victims of rape or that they are not tormented by their assault. This poor woman suffers from PTSD from her attack and just wishes to use the bathroom without men in it. And SW's response is essentially "good bitch - you deserved it". Sickening.
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
> 
> The liberals have had the _real_ War on Women going for roughly two hundred years now. I guess they figured it was time to crank it up a notch or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you lie about what I've said? Because your position is so weak, of course.
> 
> No rape victims are concerned about trans women in restrooms, it simply doesn't happen.
> 
> But your concern for PTSD victims is touching. I'm sure you feel the same thing about victims of PTSD that say they're are concerned about people with open carry permits, right?
> 
> Different Perspective On Gun Control: PTSD Veterans Suffer In Open Carry State - The Ring of Fire Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing but deflections
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> If you have none, you are simply babbling
Click to expand...


Sorry Pops... my last post was intended for Seabitch.


----------



## Pop23

Boss said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
Click to expand...


Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.

See, it works like this:

If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.

It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pop23 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
Click to expand...


I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.  

What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Zoom-boing said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.
> 
> What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?
Click to expand...

They disappeared when asked should Curves have to open their doors to the trans-gendered and give them memberships and access to the shower and locker rooms.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> So prove it. Prove the creator of the video isn't from the south. (You can't)



As usual - you don't read what is written but instead see what you want to see. At no point did I say anything about whether or not he was from the south. I said is southern accent is completely fake. You can tell because he over does it at some points and loses it a bit at others. It's totally fake. Only someone like you would believe it


----------



## Pop23

Yousaidwhat said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.
> 
> What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They disappeared when asked should Curves have to open their doors to the trans-gendered and give them memberships and access to the shower and locker rooms.
Click to expand...


See the problem? Civil discrimination lawsuits could be oppressive and bring even the largest companies down. 

And for what?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why worry about what doesn't happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to Seawytch to deny that women were the victims of rape or that they are not tormented by their assault. This poor woman suffers from PTSD from her attack and just wishes to use the bathroom without men in it. And SW's response is essentially "good bitch - you deserved it". Sickening.
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
> 
> The liberals have had the _real_ War on Women going for roughly two hundred years now. I guess they figured it was time to crank it up a notch or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you lie about what I've said? Because your position is so weak, of course.
> 
> No rape victims are concerned about trans women in restrooms, it simply doesn't happen.
> 
> But your concern for PTSD victims is touching. I'm sure you feel the same thing about victims of PTSD that say they're are concerned about people with open carry permits, right?
> 
> Different Perspective On Gun Control: PTSD Veterans Suffer In Open Carry State - The Ring of Fire Network
Click to expand...

No. I don't. At all. You know why? Because I have a Constitutional *right* to carry firearms and protect myself from idiot cross-dressers like _you_. But there is no constitutional right to use the restroom of the opposite sex. As always you're an idiot who doesn't understand the Constitution, the law, or basic common sense.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Pop23 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.
> 
> What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They disappeared when asked should Curves have to open their doors to the trans-gendered and give them memberships and access to the shower and locker rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the problem? Civil discrimination lawsuits could be oppressive and bring even the largest companies down.
> 
> And for what?
Click to expand...

Chicks with dicks


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Of course they have. Where do you think they've been peeing? Assholes like you try to stop them from doing so which is why protections from discrimination are needed. There are ACTUALLY incidents of being being harassed in restrooms unlike your fantasy of children being in danger from trans folk.



You're _so_ dumb - you keep defeating your own argument. First you claim that we can't tell that a man is dressed up like a woman. You've insisted it. Next you claim they've been using the wrong restrooms for decades. But in the same breath, you then claim that cross-dressers need laws because they are being "harassed". Wait....how can they be "harassed" when we can't tell who they are and they have been using the restroom of the opposite sex for decades?!? 

Seawytch....taking stupid to a whole new level since _birth_. Nobody defeats her own position like Seawytch. I guess when one is a hateful, angry bigot out to get "straight" people, one doesn't think very clearly.


----------



## Pop23

Yousaidwhat said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.
> 
> What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They disappeared when asked should Curves have to open their doors to the trans-gendered and give them memberships and access to the shower and locker rooms.
Click to expand...


I started a thread earlier on this thinking the lefties would address the issue, none bothered


----------



## P@triot

Zoom-boing said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.
> 
> What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?
Click to expand...

I can't believe you just said that Zoom. Do you not realize that people like Wytch aren't smart enough to understand the issue or Pop23's post? If they were smart enough to understand it, they wouldn't have the insane position that it's ok for cross-dressers and predators to use the restroom of the opposite sex.


----------



## P@triot

Pop23 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.
> 
> What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They disappeared when asked should Curves have to open their doors to the trans-gendered and give them memberships and access to the shower and locker rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started a thread earlier on this thinking the lefties would address the issue, none bothered
Click to expand...

And none will....because nobody can defend the indefensible. That's exactly what makes it indefensible.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

You and I both knew they would run.

If trans-gendered are given access to women's restrooms then they cannot deny trans-gendered into Women's only businesses and that includes showers and locker rooms.

They will be showering and changing in public pool facilities and other related facilities.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch "logic" 101:

*"Transgenders are completely and totally indistinguishable from anybody else. They've been using the restrooms of the opposite sex for decades and none of you could tell."

"We needs laws granting transgenders access to the restrooms of the opposite sex because you bad people pick them out of the crowd and harass them. I have "proof" of these incidents."*

Yes folks....she really is that stupid. Only an angry, hateful bigot could make these exact arguments in the same thread, in the same posts, and sometimes, even in the same breath....


----------



## Serioususername

Yousaidwhat said:


> You and I both knew they would run.
> 
> If trans-gendered are given access to women's restrooms then they cannot deny trans-gendered into Women's only businesses and that includes showers and locker rooms.
> 
> They will be showering and changing in public pool facilities and other related facilities.



...So? Is that the problem you have with it?


----------



## P@triot

Seriously wytch - I used to have a certain level of respect for you. I knew you were clueless with a radicalized agenda. But I thought you were at least genuine. Now you've shown yourself to be a complete pig. Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit. Seek help wytch. Your hate for the straight community is a special kind of sick. You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser. You're hurting _them_. The fact that you take pleasure in that is _disturbing_.

From a rape victim that wytch is trying to torment further:

*"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*


----------



## Pop23

Yousaidwhat said:


> You and I both knew they would run.
> 
> If trans-gendered are given access to women's restrooms then they cannot deny trans-gendered into Women's only businesses and that includes showers and locker rooms.
> 
> They will be showering and changing in public pool facilities and other related facilities.



And BINGO was his name oooooooo


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Old news, but in 2010, at Rehobeth Beach, the trans-gendered were told to put their tops back on while on the beach and they screamed discrimination.

Beach goers were alarmed at what they saw. Children were in the vicinity.

I'm not a prude but jeez. Can't you go to a secluded location.

I understand this is a beach frequented by the LGBT " community" but children are present.


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we have seen in the past and will see again in the near future....laws can be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. As Obergefell demonstrated with same sex marriage.....laws can be changed.
Click to expand...

Well that was an especially ignorant comment. The law was *not* changed with Obergefell. Only Congress can create, retract, or alter laws. Congress did no such thing with gay marriage.

Obergefell was an illegal decision by the Supreme Court _usurping_ the law. They assumed authority that they simply do not have. It's the extreme form of disingenuousness to proclaim "the law was changed". No such thing ever occurred.


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there IS something stopping pervs.... Men aren't supposed to be in the ladies room! If they are caught there, they can go to jail.... or at least, they COULD.  Now, who knows?
> 
> And it's certainly NOT a "vivid imagination" as there are literally dozens of stories popping up from all over America of perverts in restrooms, taking pictures, exposing themselves, the works!  You've given them a convenient cover and you want to give them legal cover as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their actions are already illegal. It doesn't matter if someone is a transwoman, man or biological female.....if you're taking pictures of people in the next stall, you'll get arrested.
Click to expand...

Yes...but the difference is you want to give them access. You want the crime to be committed and a victim to be created. If I can stop a man from entering the women's restroom (and I _will_ every time - laws be damned), then I can stop a crime from occurring and prevent someone from becoming a victim.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Serioususername said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both knew they would run.
> 
> If trans-gendered are given access to women's restrooms then they cannot deny trans-gendered into Women's only businesses and that includes showers and locker rooms.
> 
> They will be showering and changing in public pool facilities and other related facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...So? Is that the problem you have with it?
Click to expand...

I'm looking for clarification as to where this is going to lead.

I could care less if someone is gay, Bi, lesbian, trans-gendered or whatever.

Personally, none of this effects me. My children are now adults.

There is a swim club nearby that we had a membership to, until I had a pool installed at my residence.

I would not want men who have not transitioned in the locker rooms with my daughter's.

Otherwise I could care less if someone who appears as a female walks into a public restroom un-noticed.

Questions?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> *Of course they have. Where do you think they've been peeing*? Assholes like you try to *stop them from doing so which is why protections from discrimination are needed*. There are ACTUALLY incidents of being being harassed in restrooms unlike your fantasy of children being in danger from trans folk.



Fall down hilarious. So in your very disturbed and limited mind, they are so indistinguishable that they've been using the restrooms of the opposite sex for decades without any of us knowing but....they need protection because we've been "harassing" them and you have the incidents to prove.

Well if that's true then, the _only_ thing you've proven is that they are not indistinguishable at _all_ and that they haven't been using the restrooms of the opposite sex because us "@ssholes" have been there to stop them. In essence, the only thing you've proven is how dumb you are...


----------



## Serioususername

Rottweiler said:


> Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit



Except what about women who had female rapists, or guys who had male rapists, etc, etc. By your own logic all bathrooms should be completely private, I mean don't get me wrong I feel for victims and all but your reasoning doesn't exactly hold water. As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?



> You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser.



Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keep hearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Of course they have. Where do you think they've been peeing? Assholes like you try to stop them from doing so which is why protections from discrimination are needed. There are ACTUALLY incidents of being being harassed in restrooms unlike your fantasy of children being in danger from trans folk.



What is hilarious about all of this is that it is actually going to create the very incidents which do not exist now (but that which you lie about as usual). As all of these transgenders, cross-dressers, and just flat out normal men start to think they have free reign to commit sexual assaults on women in the restrooms and locker rooms are going to take a significant beating from the normal people in the world who realize that a man has no business being in a room in which the door specifically says *women* on it and that women have no business being in a room in which the door specifically says *men* on it.

You can shame corporations (desperate for the almighty dollar) and politicians (desperate to stay in power) with your false cries of "homophobia" but for the rest of us - your lies do _nothing_. They mean _nothing_. And we will stand up and beat these people within an inch of their life if we have to, in order to protect our daughters, wives, mom, etc. Nothing you can do about sweetie. All you're doing is ensuring the physical harm of your kind. It won't result in any more of the sexual assaults that you're hoping for.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Serioususername said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except what about women who had female rapists, or guys who had male rapists, etc, etc. By your own logic all bathrooms should be completely private, I mean don't get me wrong I feel for victims and all but your reasoning doesn't exactly hold water. As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keeohearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.
Click to expand...

I have made no mention of rapists and perverts or anything pertaining to trans-gendered concerning bathroom usage.

If these individuals appear to be female it is not my concern if they are using some restrooms to meet their needs.

Like I said. I'm looking for clarification as to where this is leading and what the ramifications are.

Otherwise like I said. I could care less.

I'm not the community restroom patrol.


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> As for your second point, *who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child*?



Yes folks...a liberal really did just say that. Who cares? Um..._all_ of a society. Only a pedophile believes that a grown man should get naked and shower with a little girl. So....your post says quite a lot about you


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keep hearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.



I would highly recommend reading this entire thread before jumping in midway and commenting. This thread is _filled_ with stories about these sick bastards trying to watch little girls dress and undress.


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?



I'm honestly floored by this. I just can't believe we are living in a world that has become so indecent, someone would actually try to make the case that it's perfectly ok for grown men and little girls to get naked together - so long as the grown man doesn't "molest" her or otherwise "hurt the child".

So the fact that she shouldn't have any idea what a naked grown man (or even a boy for that matter) looks like means nothing to you? And the parents right to decide what their children sees takes a back seat in your mind to what you want their children to see?


----------



## P@triot

Yousaidwhat said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except what about women who had female rapists, or guys who had male rapists, etc, etc. By your own logic all bathrooms should be completely private, I mean don't get me wrong I feel for victims and all but your reasoning doesn't exactly hold water. As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keeohearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made no mention of rapists and perverts or anything pertaining to trans-gendered concerning bathroom usage.
> 
> If these individuals appear to be female it is not my concern if they are using some restrooms to meet their needs.
> 
> Like I said. I'm looking for clarification as to where this is leading and what the ramifications are.
> 
> Otherwise like I said. I could care less.
> 
> I'm not the community restroom patrol.
Click to expand...

Well I do have two small daughters and I _do_ care. And I'll be damned if any man is walking into any women's facility with them. And you should care too - because although your children may be grown, you might have grandchildren one day. Then what?


----------



## Pop23

Serioususername said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except what about women who had female rapists, or guys who had male rapists, etc, etc. By your own logic all bathrooms should be completely private, I mean don't get me wrong I feel for victims and all but your reasoning doesn't exactly hold water. As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keep hearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.
Click to expand...


You do realize that there is not one single standing legal basis for only including SOME males in the woman's restrooms/lockers/showers, while excluding all others. 

You realize that, right?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Rottweiler said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly floored by this. I just can't believe we are living in a world that has become so indecent, someone would actually try to make the case that it's perfectly ok for grown men and little girls to get naked together - so long as the grown man doesn't "molest" her or otherwise "hurt the child".
> 
> So the fact that she shouldn't have any idea what a naked grown man (or even a boy for that matter) looks like means nothing to you? And the parents right to decide what their children sees takes a back seat in your mind to what you want their children to see?
Click to expand...

I was wondering what he was leading up to.


----------



## P@triot

Pop23 said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except what about women who had female rapists, or guys who had male rapists, etc, etc. By your own logic all bathrooms should be completely private, I mean don't get me wrong I feel for victims and all but your reasoning doesn't exactly hold water. As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keep hearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is not one single standing legal basis for only including SOME males in the woman's restrooms/lockers/showers, while excluding all others.
> 
> You realize that, right?
Click to expand...

Well considering nobody knows how to discriminate like the left, I'm betting in their mind they think they will be controlling which men can use the women's facilities and which can't.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Rottweiler said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except what about women who had female rapists, or guys who had male rapists, etc, etc. By your own logic all bathrooms should be completely private, I mean don't get me wrong I feel for victims and all but your reasoning doesn't exactly hold water. As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keeohearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made no mention of rapists and perverts or anything pertaining to trans-gendered concerning bathroom usage.
> 
> If these individuals appear to be female it is not my concern if they are using some restrooms to meet their needs.
> 
> Like I said. I'm looking for clarification as to where this is leading and what the ramifications are.
> 
> Otherwise like I said. I could care less.
> 
> I'm not the community restroom patrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do have two small daughters and I _do_ care. And I'll be damned if any man is walking into any women's facility with them. And you should care too - because although your children may be grown, you might have grandchildren one day. Then what?
Click to expand...

I do have grandchildren. I leave it up to my children to raise them. It is a rare occasion that I am aware of that they are in public restrooms.

I do know for a fact that my daughter absolutely refuses to even enter a public restroom.

I myself rarely use any public restrooms.


----------



## kaz

Yousaidwhat said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except what about women who had female rapists, or guys who had male rapists, etc, etc. By your own logic all bathrooms should be completely private, I mean don't get me wrong I feel for victims and all but your reasoning doesn't exactly hold water. As for your second point, who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this crime wave of rapist transgender people I keeohearing about? Because I keep hearing about it but I haven't seen any statistics that actually make it a thing, and you know we just call those people rapists, and perverts...and we have laws that are used to prosecute those people already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have made no mention of rapists and perverts or anything pertaining to trans-gendered concerning bathroom usage.
> 
> If these individuals appear to be female it is not my concern if they are using some restrooms to meet their needs.
> 
> Like I said. I'm looking for clarification as to where this is leading and what the ramifications are.
> 
> Otherwise like I said. I could care less.
> 
> I'm not the community restroom patrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do have two small daughters and I _do_ care. And I'll be damned if any man is walking into any women's facility with them. And you should care too - because although your children may be grown, you might have grandchildren one day. Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have grandchildren. I leave it up to my children to raise them. It is a rare occasion that I am aware of that they are in public restrooms.
> 
> I do know for a fact that my daughter absolutely refuses to even enter a public restroom.
> 
> I myself rarely use any public restrooms.
Click to expand...


I don't go to the bathroom at all.  I'm just going to live to 60 then explode


----------



## Boss

The problem is, you can't say "you're a protected group" but you only have certain selected Constitutional rights. If transgenders are a protected group under 14th Amendment auspices, then they have FULL constitutional rights against ALL discrimination.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Well considering nobody knows how to discriminate like the left, I'm betting in their mind they think they will be controlling which men can use the women's facilities and which can't.



Impossible to do.  Every man is a "potential woman waiting to unfold".  Adjust your laws accordingly.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Boss said:


> The problem is, you can't say "you're a protected group" but you only have certain selected Constitutional rights. If transgenders are a protected group under 14th Amendment auspices, then they have FULL constitutional rights against ALL discrimination.


And this is why I am looking for clarification and where this will lead.


----------



## Silhouette

Boss said:


> The problem is, you can't say "you're a protected group" but you only have certain selected Constitutional rights. If transgenders are a protected group under 14th Amendment auspices, then they have FULL constitutional rights against ALL discrimination.


They aren't though.  Men don't have protections for their behaviors and mental delusions.  Men can't walk into women's segregated hygiene retreats.

*SORRY! *


----------



## Serioususername

Rottweiler said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your second point, *who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...a liberal really did just say that. Who cares? Um..._all_ of a society. Only a pedophile believes that a grown man should get naked and shower with a little girl. So....your post says quite a lot about you
Click to expand...


Not all of society I'd bet, and pedophiles have a sexual attraction to little girls. I asked you what the big deal was if there was no attraction or anything. The transgender in question isn't freaking touching her, or even looking at her any different then he would if he was actually showering with say, his lamp.



> so long as the grown man doesn't "molest" her or otherwise "hurt the child".



Isn't that the entire freaking point of the objection? Isn't that the only reason you could possibly have to be all up in arms? It seems more like You're being harmed then the actual kid is, and not even really harmed, just your sensibilities.



> So the fact that she shouldn't have any idea what a naked grown man



Why...not?  Does telling a little girl thats just a naked dude hurt her in some way...? Anymore then telling her what a finger, or tongue or butt is, or seeing a woman naked does?



> And the parents right to decide what their children sees takes a back seat in your mind to what you want their children to see?



I don't want their children to see anything, but when you take them out into society...they're going to see things good and bad. They could see a car accident, watch a poor cyclist get splattered all across the street. Hell that's probably MORE likely.



> I would highly recommend reading this entire thread before jumping in midway and commenting. This thread is _filled_ with stories about these sick bastards trying to watch little girls dress and undress.



I'm just not going to read through 190 pages, i don't have the time nor the patience. Either way that's called anecdotal evidence. National statistics is actually Representative...though I doubt they'd actually go in your favor here.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Serioususername said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your second point, *who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...a liberal really did just say that. Who cares? Um..._all_ of a society. Only a pedophile believes that a grown man should get naked and shower with a little girl. So....your post says quite a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all of society I'd bet, and pedophiles have a sexual attraction to little girls. I asked you what the big deal was if there was no attraction or anything. The transgender in question isn't freaking touching her, or even looking at her any different then he would if he was actually showering with say, his lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so long as the grown man doesn't "molest" her or otherwise "hurt the child".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the entire freaking point of the objection? Isn't that the only reason you could possibly have to be all up in arms? It seems more like You're being harmed then the actual kid is, and not even really harmed, just your sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that she shouldn't have any idea what a naked grown man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...not?  Does telling a little girl thats just a naked dude hurt her in some way...? Anymore then telling her what a finger, or tongue or butt is, or seeing a woman naked does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents right to decide what their children sees takes a back seat in your mind to what you want their children to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want their children to see anything, but when you take them out into society...they're going to see things good and bad. They could see a car accident, watch a poor cyclist get splattered all across the street. Hell that's probably MORE likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend reading this entire thread before jumping in midway and commenting. This thread is _filled_ with stories about these sick bastards trying to watch little girls dress and undress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just not going to read through 190 pages, i don't have the time nor the patience. Either way that's called anecdotal evidence. National statistics is actually Representative...though I doubt they'd actually go in your favor here.
Click to expand...

So. In your inquiry about this subject you seem to think that they should be able to be in a locker room, with young girls and expose themselves to these young girls?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Rottweiler.

My apologies to you. I was wondering where he was leading and now I know.

It appears as if he was referencing a trans-gendered who transitioned.

In no way do I condone what he is implying.

It is one thing for a transitioned individual using a public facility, behind a closed door.

He is advocating that women and girls be exposed to degeneracy by wanting them to endure this exposure by having them strip in their presence.


----------



## Boss

Silhouette said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you can't say "you're a protected group" but you only have certain selected Constitutional rights. If transgenders are a protected group under 14th Amendment auspices, then they have FULL constitutional rights against ALL discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't though.  Men don't have protections for their behaviors and mental delusions.  Men can't walk into women's segregated hygiene retreats.
> 
> *SORRY! *
Click to expand...


We're not talking about men, we're talking about transgenders.  I am saying, if you make "transgender" a protected class who has constitutional rights... they have FULL rights. If you can't give them FULL rights, you can't make them a protected class under the 14th Amendment. 

It's a silly argument and one that any rational person should understand. I'm sorry that going to the bathroom is such an ordeal and problem for transgenders but I can't see how we tear down social mores and conventions so as to accommodate 0.03% of the population.. who are essentially, sexual deviants. Boys and Girls don't go potty together... they don't even share the same bathroom in families at home! 

It's like we're being asked to somehow PRETEND that a transgender is a woman because they claim to feel like a woman. But we don't ever know how people really feel... we  can't set laws according to feelings. We do know what a penis is... we can set laws based on presence of a penis. That's what we've been doing in Western culture for hundreds of years and there has been no problem until now.


----------



## P@triot

_Haha_! The city council overrode the idiocy of Target and passed a law making it illegal for someone to use a restroom other than their biological gender. Once again, we see sane, rational people stepping up and irrational, insane people and ideology getting their ass kicked.

Oxford council rebukes Target bathroom policy with new ordinance


----------



## P@triot

Target just getting dealt one knockout blow after another. I love to see American's restoring sanity and reason...

More than 700,000 pledge to boycott Target over transgender bathroom policy


----------



## P@triot

Boss said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, you can't say "you're a protected group" but you only have certain selected Constitutional rights. If transgenders are a protected group under 14th Amendment auspices, then they have FULL constitutional rights against ALL discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't though.  Men don't have protections for their behaviors and mental delusions.  Men can't walk into women's segregated hygiene retreats.
> 
> *SORRY! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not talking about men, we're talking about transgenders.  I am saying, if you make "transgender" a protected class who has constitutional rights... they have FULL rights. If you can't give them FULL rights, you can't make them a protected class under the 14th Amendment.
> 
> It's a silly argument and one that any rational person should understand. I'm sorry that going to the bathroom is such an ordeal and problem for transgenders but I can't see how we tear down social mores and conventions so as to accommodate 0.03% of the population.. who are essentially, sexual deviants. Boys and Girls don't go potty together... they don't even share the same bathroom in families at home!
> 
> It's like we're being asked to somehow PRETEND that a transgender is a woman because they claim to feel like a woman. But we don't ever know how people really feel... we  can't set laws according to feelings. We do know what a penis is... we can set laws based on presence of a penis. That's what we've been doing in Western culture for hundreds of years and there has been no problem until now.
Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself Boss - going to the bathroom is *not* such an ordeal and problem for transgenders. And if it truly was (and it's not), then that is _their_ problem. It's not society's. They can either get on special medication or keep their ass at home.


----------



## P@triot

Yousaidwhat said:


> Rottweiler.
> 
> My apologies to you. I was wondering where he was leading and now I know.
> 
> It appears as if he was referencing a trans-gendered who transitioned.
> 
> In no way do I condone what he is implying.
> 
> It is one thing for a transitioned individual using a public facility, behind a closed door.
> 
> He is advocating that women and girls be exposed to degeneracy by wanting them to endure this exposure by having them strip in their presence.


Hey - you don't owe me any apology. I was simply saying that you might have grandchildren one day and this could become an issue for you again. I have two small daughters right now and this is a _major_ issue for me. Luckily, I live in an ultra-conservative utopia of sanity and rational thought, so I expect they will be safe while they are at school. However, if it ever comes to the point where the school says it is ok for a male to use the same locker rooms and restrooms that my daughters are using, I'll simply resort to violence to solve the issue. My daughters are well worth spending time in prison for. Well worth it.


----------



## Serioususername

Yousaidwhat said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your second point, *who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...a liberal really did just say that. Who cares? Um..._all_ of a society. Only a pedophile believes that a grown man should get naked and shower with a little girl. So....your post says quite a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all of society I'd bet, and pedophiles have a sexual attraction to little girls. I asked you what the big deal was if there was no attraction or anything. The transgender in question isn't freaking touching her, or even looking at her any different then he would if he was actually showering with say, his lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so long as the grown man doesn't "molest" her or otherwise "hurt the child".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the entire freaking point of the objection? Isn't that the only reason you could possibly have to be all up in arms? It seems more like You're being harmed then the actual kid is, and not even really harmed, just your sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that she shouldn't have any idea what a naked grown man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...not?  Does telling a little girl thats just a naked dude hurt her in some way...? Anymore then telling her what a finger, or tongue or butt is, or seeing a woman naked does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents right to decide what their children sees takes a back seat in your mind to what you want their children to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want their children to see anything, but when you take them out into society...they're going to see things good and bad. They could see a car accident, watch a poor cyclist get splattered all across the street. Hell that's probably MORE likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend reading this entire thread before jumping in midway and commenting. This thread is _filled_ with stories about these sick bastards trying to watch little girls dress and undress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just not going to read through 190 pages, i don't have the time nor the patience. Either way that's called anecdotal evidence. National statistics is actually Representative...though I doubt they'd actually go in your favor here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. In your inquiry about this subject you seem to think that they should be able to be in a locker room, with young girls and expose themselves to these young girls?
Click to expand...


Expose themselves in the same sense anyone else would who's in the same locker room or whatever. I asked what harm it did to the child, a little girl seeing a penis isn't inherently harmful you realize?  You say degeneracy but what exactly does a transgendered person harm by simply carrying on about their business?


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your second point, *who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...a liberal really did just say that. Who cares? Um..._all_ of a society. Only a pedophile believes that a grown man should get naked and shower with a little girl. So....your post says quite a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all of society I'd bet, and pedophiles have a sexual attraction to little girls. I asked you what the big deal was if there was no attraction or anything. The transgender in question isn't freaking touching her, or even looking at her any different then he would if he was actually showering with say, his lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so long as the grown man doesn't "molest" her or otherwise "hurt the child".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the entire freaking point of the objection? Isn't that the only reason you could possibly have to be all up in arms? It seems more like You're being harmed then the actual kid is, and not even really harmed, just your sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that she shouldn't have any idea what a naked grown man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...not?  Does telling a little girl thats just a naked dude hurt her in some way...? Anymore then telling her what a finger, or tongue or butt is, or seeing a woman naked does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents right to decide what their children sees takes a back seat in your mind to what you want their children to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want their children to see anything, but when you take them out into society...they're going to see things good and bad. They could see a car accident, watch a poor cyclist get splattered all across the street. Hell that's probably MORE likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend reading this entire thread before jumping in midway and commenting. This thread is _filled_ with stories about these sick bastards trying to watch little girls dress and undress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just not going to read through 190 pages, i don't have the time nor the patience. Either way that's called anecdotal evidence. National statistics is actually Representative...though I doubt they'd actually go in your favor here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. In your inquiry about this subject you seem to think that they should be able to be in a locker room, with young girls and expose themselves to these young girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expose themselves in the same sense anyone else would who's in the same locker room or whatever. I asked what harm it did to the child, a little girl seeing a penis isn't inherently harmful you realize?  You say degeneracy but what exactly does a transgendered person harm by simply carrying on about their business?
Click to expand...

If a little girl seeing a penis isn't (and I quote) "inherently harmful" then why is it *illegal* for a child to purchase a Playboy or Playgirl? Why is it *illegal* for a child to enter a strip club?

You do realize you not only made the most degenerate comment in world history, it was also the dumbest ever made. I can only assume that you are a pedophile for you to believe that it's ok for grown men to change and shower with little girls and that no harm is done to a little girl were any of that to occur.

Further still - where do you derive the power to decide what is harmful and what is not harmful for _my_ children?


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> I'm just not going to read through 190 pages, i don't have the time nor the patience. Either way that's called anecdotal evidence. National statistics is actually Representative...though I doubt they'd actually go in your favor here.



Well there is some logic. You're going to jump in with wild claims and then tell us you don't have time to be informed. I also love the fact that dozens and dozens of links to horrific sexual assaults is "anecdotal" in your mind. Basically, any evidence that proves you are wrong you simply declare "anecdotal"


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Serioususername said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your second point, *who cares if it's a grown man if he's not trying to molest her or something else that could actually hurt the child*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...a liberal really did just say that. Who cares? Um..._all_ of a society. Only a pedophile believes that a grown man should get naked and shower with a little girl. So....your post says quite a lot about you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all of society I'd bet, and pedophiles have a sexual attraction to little girls. I asked you what the big deal was if there was no attraction or anything. The transgender in question isn't freaking touching her, or even looking at her any different then he would if he was actually showering with say, his lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so long as the grown man doesn't "molest" her or otherwise "hurt the child".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the entire freaking point of the objection? Isn't that the only reason you could possibly have to be all up in arms? It seems more like You're being harmed then the actual kid is, and not even really harmed, just your sensibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that she shouldn't have any idea what a naked grown man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...not?  Does telling a little girl thats just a naked dude hurt her in some way...? Anymore then telling her what a finger, or tongue or butt is, or seeing a woman naked does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents right to decide what their children sees takes a back seat in your mind to what you want their children to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want their children to see anything, but when you take them out into society...they're going to see things good and bad. They could see a car accident, watch a poor cyclist get splattered all across the street. Hell that's probably MORE likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend reading this entire thread before jumping in midway and commenting. This thread is _filled_ with stories about these sick bastards trying to watch little girls dress and undress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just not going to read through 190 pages, i don't have the time nor the patience. Either way that's called anecdotal evidence. National statistics is actually Representative...though I doubt they'd actually go in your favor here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. In your inquiry about this subject you seem to think that they should be able to be in a locker room, with young girls and expose themselves to these young girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expose themselves in the same sense anyone else would who's in the same locker room or whatever. I asked what harm it did to the child, a little girl seeing a penis isn't inherently harmful you realize?  You say degeneracy but what exactly does a transgendered person harm by simply carrying on about their business?
Click to expand...

My daughter's and grand daughters don' t need to be in a locker room, pool locker room or fitness center with a man who thinks they are a women removing "his" clothes in their presence and exposing his "penis" just because he has breasts.

Cut the penis off. Then we can have this conversation.


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> Isn't that the entire freaking point of the objection? Isn't that the only reason you could possibly have to be all up in arms? It seems more like You're being harmed then the actual kid is, and not even really harmed, just your sensibilities.



No my sexually disturbed and deviant dear....that is not the "whole point". The whole point is that a child is horribly harmed by seeing adults naked. That's exactly _why_ it is *illegal* for a little boy to purchase a Playboy and _why_ it is *illegal* for a little girl to purchase a Playgirl.

Seriously - you are so sick that you don't even realize how sick you are. What are you going to claim next? That is perfectly ok for three grown men to triple team an 8 year old girl in a porn?!? My God you are one _sick_ S.O.B. How you can sit here and act like it's curious why anyone would be opposed to little children showering with grown adults of the opposite sex is mind-boggling. I hope someone recognizes you for the sexual predator that you are and gets you behind bars soon before you can do any more harm to society.


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> Why...not?  Does telling a little girl thats just a naked dude hurt her in some way...? Anymore then telling her what a finger, or tongue or butt is, or seeing a woman naked does?



I sincerely hope that the F.B.I. is monitoring all of this and is tracking your IP address as we speak. You are clearly a danger to society. Anyone who can't understand why my 6 year old daughter should not be getting naked with a 57 year old man needs to be locked away for life.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Rottweiler said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why...not?  Does telling a little girl thats just a naked dude hurt her in some way...? Anymore then telling her what a finger, or tongue or butt is, or seeing a woman naked does?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that the F.B.I. is monitoring all of this and is tracking your IP address as we speak. You are clearly a danger to society. Anyone who can't understand why my 6 year old daughter should not be getting naked with a 57 year old man needs to be locked away for life.
Click to expand...

He has got to be a troll, a tranny or pedophile.

I'm leaning towards pedophile.


----------



## Serioususername

Rottweiler said:


> If a little girl seeing a penis isn't (and I quote) "inherently harmful" then why is it *illegal* for a child to purchase a Playboy or Playgirl? Why is it *illegal* for a child to enter a strip club?



Because we're a bunch of prudes in the United States for starters. More seriously because all of those things have an UNDENIABLE sexual part to them. You're comparing a playboy to an anatomy text book for all intents and purposes, they aren't the same.



> You do realize you not only made the most degenerate comment in world history, it was also the dumbest ever made



You're being hyperbolic, chill out.



> it's ok for grown men to change and shower with little girls and that no harm is done to a little girl were any of that to occur.



What. Harm. Is. Done. Nudists are a thing, and while I haven't done extensive research I imagine if there were massive findings of Nudist female children being majorly mentally screwed up just because they saw a penis...well, I think it'd be a thing.



> where do you derive the power to decide what is harmful and what is not harmful for _my_ children?



I DIDN'T. I ACTUALLY ASKED YOU HOW IT WAS HARMFUL AT ALL. I repeat again...when you take your kids out into public they are going to see shit you might not like. Just like if you turn on the TV there is a chance theres something on you don't like.



> I also love the fact that dozens and dozens of links to horrific sexual assaults is "anecdotal" in your mind.



It's called that because it's not exactly Representative of things.Kind of like how dozens and dozens of stories isn't evidence of a crime wave in a country as big as the united states. 



> The whole point is that a child is horribly harmed by seeing adults naked.



Based on...what research, what logical idea is this? Forcing a child, sure but just seeing it as you see a toe or a leg? Why? 



> hat's exactly _why_ it is *illegal* for a little boy to purchase a Playboy and _why_ it is *illegal* for a little girl to purchase a Playgirl.



How the hell do you keep mixing up anatomy with sex? You can use your damned finger for sex it has other damned uses, Jesus Christ. 



> That is perfectly ok for three grown men to triple team an 8 year old girl in a porn?!?



...Are you serious or just like trying to be flame tastic in your trolling? I realize you're deeply emotional and stuff about this but chill. the. hell. out. How are the two things even remotely similar and who the hell is fine with that? You understand that this would be like if you said it's okay for a little girl to see another woman naked...but then saying you'd totally be okay with three grown ass women to molest her?

They aren't the same fucking thing.



> How you can sit here and act like it's curious why anyone would be opposed to little children showering with grown adults of the opposite sex is mind-boggling.



I asked what harm it did to the kids, I'm not boggled, I understand that some people are opposed because they have their sensibilities and they run counter to this means and does.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Serioususername said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a little girl seeing a penis isn't (and I quote) "inherently harmful" then why is it *illegal* for a child to purchase a Playboy or Playgirl? Why is it *illegal* for a child to enter a strip club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we're a bunch of prudes in the United States for starters. More seriously because all of those things have an UNDENIABLE sexual part to them. You're comparing a playboy to an anatomy text book for all intents and purposes, they aren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you not only made the most degenerate comment in world history, it was also the dumbest ever made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being hyperbolic, chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok for grown men to change and shower with little girls and that no harm is done to a little girl were any of that to occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What. Harm. Is. Done. Nudists are a thing, and while I haven't done extensive research I imagine if there were massive findings of Nudist female children being majorly mentally screwed up just because they saw a penis...well, I think it'd be a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you derive the power to decide what is harmful and what is not harmful for _my_ children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T. I ACTUALLY ASKED YOU HOW IT WAS HARMFUL AT ALL. I repeat again...when you take your kids out into public they are going to see shit you might not like. Just like if you turn on the TV there is a chance theres something on you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the fact that dozens and dozens of links to horrific sexual assaults is "anecdotal" in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called that because it's not exactly Representative of things.Kind of like how dozens and dozens of stories isn't evidence of a crime wave in a country as big as the united states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that a child is horribly harmed by seeing adults naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on...what research, what logical idea is this? Forcing a child, sure but just seeing it as you see a toe or a leg? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat's exactly _why_ it is *illegal* for a little boy to purchase a Playboy and _why_ it is *illegal* for a little girl to purchase a Playgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell do you keep mixing up anatomy with sex? You can use your damned finger for sex it has other damned uses, Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfectly ok for three grown men to triple team an 8 year old girl in a porn?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Are you serious or just like trying to be flame tastic in your trolling? I realize you're deeply emotional and stuff about this but chill. the. hell. out. How are the two things even remotely similar and who the hell is fine with that? You understand that this would be like if you said it's okay for a little girl to see another woman naked...but then saying you'd totally be okay with three grown ass women to molest her?
> 
> They aren't the same fucking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can sit here and act like it's curious why anyone would be opposed to little children showering with grown adults of the opposite sex is mind-boggling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked what harm it did to the kids, I'm not boggled, I understand that some people are opposed because they have their sensibilities and they run counter to this means and does.
Click to expand...

May I inquire as to why we even have laws that require us to wear "clothing" in public places if this is not such a big deal to you?


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> How the hell do you keep mixing up anatomy with sex? You can use your damned finger for sex it has other damned uses, Jesus Christ.



There is *no* "sex" in a Playboy. It's just naked people. Individuals naked. Not multiple people. Not sex. Nice try - but your'e not lying your way out of this.


----------



## P@triot

Yousaidwhat said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a little girl seeing a penis isn't (and I quote) "inherently harmful" then why is it *illegal* for a child to purchase a Playboy or Playgirl? Why is it *illegal* for a child to enter a strip club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we're a bunch of prudes in the United States for starters. More seriously because all of those things have an UNDENIABLE sexual part to them. You're comparing a playboy to an anatomy text book for all intents and purposes, they aren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you not only made the most degenerate comment in world history, it was also the dumbest ever made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being hyperbolic, chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok for grown men to change and shower with little girls and that no harm is done to a little girl were any of that to occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What. Harm. Is. Done. Nudists are a thing, and while I haven't done extensive research I imagine if there were massive findings of Nudist female children being majorly mentally screwed up just because they saw a penis...well, I think it'd be a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you derive the power to decide what is harmful and what is not harmful for _my_ children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T. I ACTUALLY ASKED YOU HOW IT WAS HARMFUL AT ALL. I repeat again...when you take your kids out into public they are going to see shit you might not like. Just like if you turn on the TV there is a chance theres something on you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the fact that dozens and dozens of links to horrific sexual assaults is "anecdotal" in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called that because it's not exactly Representative of things.Kind of like how dozens and dozens of stories isn't evidence of a crime wave in a country as big as the united states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that a child is horribly harmed by seeing adults naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on...what research, what logical idea is this? Forcing a child, sure but just seeing it as you see a toe or a leg? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat's exactly _why_ it is *illegal* for a little boy to purchase a Playboy and _why_ it is *illegal* for a little girl to purchase a Playgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell do you keep mixing up anatomy with sex? You can use your damned finger for sex it has other damned uses, Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfectly ok for three grown men to triple team an 8 year old girl in a porn?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Are you serious or just like trying to be flame tastic in your trolling? I realize you're deeply emotional and stuff about this but chill. the. hell. out. How are the two things even remotely similar and who the hell is fine with that? You understand that this would be like if you said it's okay for a little girl to see another woman naked...but then saying you'd totally be okay with three grown ass women to molest her?
> 
> They aren't the same fucking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can sit here and act like it's curious why anyone would be opposed to little children showering with grown adults of the opposite sex is mind-boggling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked what harm it did to the kids, I'm not boggled, I understand that some people are opposed because they have their sensibilities and they run counter to this means and does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I iinquire as to why we even have laws that require us to wear "clothing" in public places if this is not such a big deal to you?
Click to expand...

Boom!


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> Because we're a bunch of prudes in the United States for starters.



Well that's a remarkable statement. My dad used to have a great saying...he'd say "if everyone in the room is an asshole....maybe it's _you_". For you to decide that all of society is a "prude" and you are the one person who has it right says a _lot_. Maybe we're not "prudes". Maybe you're a titanic whore who is so sexual deviant, your moral compass shattered under the weight of it all.

In all seriousness - have you ever considered that? Have you ever examined your own values? Have you ever stopped for a moment and asked yourself if maybe you are _really_ disturbed?

I'm assuming you think rape is no big deal as well?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

I would think that there would be families who have no problem with nudity in their homes.

As a father and grand father I would never consider being nude in front of my daughter's.

Wasn't so long ago I read that someone on this very board was a nudist and had children.

A neighbor caught wind of it or noticed said nudity and CPS made a bee line right to the residence and they had a problem with it.


----------



## P@triot

Yousaidwhat said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a little girl seeing a penis isn't (and I quote) "inherently harmful" then why is it *illegal* for a child to purchase a Playboy or Playgirl? Why is it *illegal* for a child to enter a strip club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we're a bunch of prudes in the United States for starters. More seriously because all of those things have an UNDENIABLE sexual part to them. You're comparing a playboy to an anatomy text book for all intents and purposes, they aren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you not only made the most degenerate comment in world history, it was also the dumbest ever made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being hyperbolic, chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok for grown men to change and shower with little girls and that no harm is done to a little girl were any of that to occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What. Harm. Is. Done. Nudists are a thing, and while I haven't done extensive research I imagine if there were massive findings of Nudist female children being majorly mentally screwed up just because they saw a penis...well, I think it'd be a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you derive the power to decide what is harmful and what is not harmful for _my_ children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T. I ACTUALLY ASKED YOU HOW IT WAS HARMFUL AT ALL. I repeat again...when you take your kids out into public they are going to see shit you might not like. Just like if you turn on the TV there is a chance theres something on you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the fact that dozens and dozens of links to horrific sexual assaults is "anecdotal" in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called that because it's not exactly Representative of things.Kind of like how dozens and dozens of stories isn't evidence of a crime wave in a country as big as the united states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that a child is horribly harmed by seeing adults naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on...what research, what logical idea is this? Forcing a child, sure but just seeing it as you see a toe or a leg? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat's exactly _why_ it is *illegal* for a little boy to purchase a Playboy and _why_ it is *illegal* for a little girl to purchase a Playgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell do you keep mixing up anatomy with sex? You can use your damned finger for sex it has other damned uses, Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfectly ok for three grown men to triple team an 8 year old girl in a porn?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Are you serious or just like trying to be flame tastic in your trolling? I realize you're deeply emotional and stuff about this but chill. the. hell. out. How are the two things even remotely similar and who the hell is fine with that? You understand that this would be like if you said it's okay for a little girl to see another woman naked...but then saying you'd totally be okay with three grown ass women to molest her?
> 
> They aren't the same fucking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can sit here and act like it's curious why anyone would be opposed to little children showering with grown adults of the opposite sex is mind-boggling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked what harm it did to the kids, I'm not boggled, I understand that some people are opposed because they have their sensibilities and they run counter to this means and does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I inquire as to why we even have laws that require us to wear "clothing" in public places if this is not such a big deal to you?
Click to expand...

Her response is going to be the ever intelligent "because America is made up of a bunch of prudes".


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Rottweiler said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a little girl seeing a penis isn't (and I quote) "inherently harmful" then why is it *illegal* for a child to purchase a Playboy or Playgirl? Why is it *illegal* for a child to enter a strip club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we're a bunch of prudes in the United States for starters. More seriously because all of those things have an UNDENIABLE sexual part to them. You're comparing a playboy to an anatomy text book for all intents and purposes, they aren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you not only made the most degenerate comment in world history, it was also the dumbest ever made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being hyperbolic, chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok for grown men to change and shower with little girls and that no harm is done to a little girl were any of that to occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What. Harm. Is. Done. Nudists are a thing, and while I haven't done extensive research I imagine if there were massive findings of Nudist female children being majorly mentally screwed up just because they saw a penis...well, I think it'd be a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you derive the power to decide what is harmful and what is not harmful for _my_ children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T. I ACTUALLY ASKED YOU HOW IT WAS HARMFUL AT ALL. I repeat again...when you take your kids out into public they are going to see shit you might not like. Just like if you turn on the TV there is a chance theres something on you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the fact that dozens and dozens of links to horrific sexual assaults is "anecdotal" in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called that because it's not exactly Representative of things.Kind of like how dozens and dozens of stories isn't evidence of a crime wave in a country as big as the united states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that a child is horribly harmed by seeing adults naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on...what research, what logical idea is this? Forcing a child, sure but just seeing it as you see a toe or a leg? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat's exactly _why_ it is *illegal* for a little boy to purchase a Playboy and _why_ it is *illegal* for a little girl to purchase a Playgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell do you keep mixing up anatomy with sex? You can use your damned finger for sex it has other damned uses, Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfectly ok for three grown men to triple team an 8 year old girl in a porn?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Are you serious or just like trying to be flame tastic in your trolling? I realize you're deeply emotional and stuff about this but chill. the. hell. out. How are the two things even remotely similar and who the hell is fine with that? You understand that this would be like if you said it's okay for a little girl to see another woman naked...but then saying you'd totally be okay with three grown ass women to molest her?
> 
> They aren't the same fucking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can sit here and act like it's curious why anyone would be opposed to little children showering with grown adults of the opposite sex is mind-boggling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked what harm it did to the kids, I'm not boggled, I understand that some people are opposed because they have their sensibilities and they run counter to this means and does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I inquire as to why we even have laws that require us to wear "clothing" in public places if this is not such a big deal to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her response is going to be the ever intelligent "because America is made up of a bunch of prudes".
Click to expand...

Her? She? It?

I would have thought male.


----------



## Serioususername

Yousaidwhat said:


> Serioususername said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a little girl seeing a penis isn't (and I quote) "inherently harmful" then why is it *illegal* for a child to purchase a Playboy or Playgirl? Why is it *illegal* for a child to enter a strip club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we're a bunch of prudes in the United States for starters. More seriously because all of those things have an UNDENIABLE sexual part to them. You're comparing a playboy to an anatomy text book for all intents and purposes, they aren't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you not only made the most degenerate comment in world history, it was also the dumbest ever made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being hyperbolic, chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok for grown men to change and shower with little girls and that no harm is done to a little girl were any of that to occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What. Harm. Is. Done. Nudists are a thing, and while I haven't done extensive research I imagine if there were massive findings of Nudist female children being majorly mentally screwed up just because they saw a penis...well, I think it'd be a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you derive the power to decide what is harmful and what is not harmful for _my_ children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T. I ACTUALLY ASKED YOU HOW IT WAS HARMFUL AT ALL. I repeat again...when you take your kids out into public they are going to see shit you might not like. Just like if you turn on the TV there is a chance theres something on you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the fact that dozens and dozens of links to horrific sexual assaults is "anecdotal" in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called that because it's not exactly Representative of things.Kind of like how dozens and dozens of stories isn't evidence of a crime wave in a country as big as the united states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that a child is horribly harmed by seeing adults naked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on...what research, what logical idea is this? Forcing a child, sure but just seeing it as you see a toe or a leg? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hat's exactly _why_ it is *illegal* for a little boy to purchase a Playboy and _why_ it is *illegal* for a little girl to purchase a Playgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell do you keep mixing up anatomy with sex? You can use your damned finger for sex it has other damned uses, Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfectly ok for three grown men to triple team an 8 year old girl in a porn?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Are you serious or just like trying to be flame tastic in your trolling? I realize you're deeply emotional and stuff about this but chill. the. hell. out. How are the two things even remotely similar and who the hell is fine with that? You understand that this would be like if you said it's okay for a little girl to see another woman naked...but then saying you'd totally be okay with three grown ass women to molest her?
> 
> They aren't the same fucking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can sit here and act like it's curious why anyone would be opposed to little children showering with grown adults of the opposite sex is mind-boggling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked what harm it did to the kids, I'm not boggled, I understand that some people are opposed because they have their sensibilities and they run counter to this means and does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I inquire as to why we even have laws that require us to wear "clothing" in public places if this is not such a big deal to you?
Click to expand...


Because...America is a nation of prudes? Simple answer is...societal norms, like I said what evidence is there that a kid seeing a naked body actually harms them?



> There is *no* "sex" in a Playboy.



Sexualized and sex aren't one and the same. second there are articles about sex in a playboy too. You don't even have to be nude for something to be sexual...I mean...just...how do you not know these things?



> For you to decide that all of society is a "prude" and you are the one person who has it right says a _lot_.



You're being hyperbolic again, I'm not the only person that thinks transgender people should be allowed to use the rooms they identify with. I haven't even said I did, I asked why you didn't and asked for the evidence to support your stance. 



> Maybe you're a titanic whore who is so sexual deviant, your moral compass shattered under the weight of it all.



Yes, because your moral compass is a guiding light for all others. What with calling people whores and all.



> I'm assuming you think rape is no big deal as well?



Don't be stupid, stop equating things like that. I assume because you think transgenders shouldn't be allowed to do this...people of different races shouldn't be allowed to pee and shower together either? Or eat together, OR even breath the same air!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Rottweiler said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legal basis do you use to deny all males from using women only restrooms while allowing a select few to use women only facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a PENIS... look between you legs for a flabby bit of flesh, generally accompanied by two testicles, also known as balls. If you have such equipment, by definition and convention, you have no business in a "womens" restroom, bathroom, shower, changing room, or anything else designated for the use of WOMEN.  ....Did momma and daddy not teach you this????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand completely, it's the morons that think you can include trans males, and keep out all males that have explaining to do.
> 
> See, it works like this:
> 
> If the state can determine that one male with a penis can be excluded while not excluding another male with a penis, they have redefined the legal reasoning known as "simalarily situated" in such a severe way that Same Sex Marriage bans could again be legal.
> 
> It's incredible to me that the LGBT is not fully supporting the North Carolina law and joining in on the Target boycott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read your pov on this in many different threads, pop.  I've noticed that not one person offers any counter argument to it.
> 
> What say you, trans-bathroom supporters?  Someone?  Anyone?  Bueller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe you just said that Zoom. Do you not realize that people like Wytch aren't smart enough to understand the issue or Pop23's post? If they were smart enough to understand it, they wouldn't have the insane position that it's ok for cross-dressers and predators to use the restroom of the opposite sex.
Click to expand...


Oh I realize it alright.  Just high-lighting the pro-trans-bathroom people's idiotic stance!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

America maybe a nation of prudes but what adults do as adults are one thing.

If a child is exposed to a naked parent then that can easily be explained.

When a grown male exposes themselves to a child it is still considered pornography and is still considered sexual assault.

Why do you feel it it beneficial for a minor child to be exposed to a strange adult male who feels it is his right to expose themselves to a minor child, especially a minor female?


----------



## Cecilie1200

What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.

And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't allowed in women's bathrooms.  Anyone so allowing that is opening themselves up to a lawsuit from women for violation of their privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. As there is no expectation of privacy outside of a stall. And they are single use.
Click to expand...


  There most certainly is (or until recently, has been) a solid expectation of privacy in that a woman could reasonably expect that within a women's restroom, locker room, dressing room, or similar facility. that there would be no men present.


----------



## Boss

Serioususername said:


> Expose themselves in the same sense anyone else would who's in the same locker room or whatever.* I asked what harm it did to the child, a little girl seeing a penis isn't inherently harmful you realize?* You say degeneracy but what exactly does a transgendered person harm by simply carrying on about their business?



....And here we go down the slippery slope... wheeeeeeeee!! 

Little girls have NO BUSINESS being exposed to adult male penises. It DOES do harm. That's exactly why pedophilia is illegal.   EVERY STINKING BIT OF THIS.... is the result of the SCOTUS ruling on same-sex marriage. You've legitimized sexual deviancy under the law and made them a protected class. You've demonstrated that our laws can be changed to accommodate sexual behaviors and preferences. You are literally a breath away from saying it is okay to fuck little kids. Pedophiles can't control "who they are" and what they "identify" as.  Why should society ostracize their sexual deviancy? .....Oh the fucking TABOOS are all coming down!  

You've heard the expression... Nothing is Sacred?


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?


Well see they took over the American Psychological Association in the 1970s & 80s so they could self-diagnose as "normal" and then assign any causal agent they liked to their condition, outside and in defiance often of the scientific method.  In fact, the gays who gripped control away from the APA simply "disappeared' the Leona Tyler Principle of the APA.  It was its guiding principle for decades.  The principle simply said that any position the APA took publicly on a given condition HAD to be backed by hard science.

The gays who controlled the board at the time didn't even hold an up or down vote on disappearing that principle.  You can't even find it in the APA archives to this date according to one astonished emeritus president in the interview below.


The same thing is going on with trannies.  They are diagnosing it from the hip and selling that diagnosis as "hard fact" without any research whatsoever to back it up with and, in defiance of much research that says entertaining a tranny's delusions is in fact quite harmful to them.  Especially if they coerce physicians (who should be thrown in prison) to amputate their healthy organs to leave them disabled and numb/incontinent for life.

For a clue at how the scientific establishment actually regards trannies:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures



> *Controversy over sex-change surgery at Hopkins raged, both in the media and inside the institution*. “This was taking place at a very conservative place and in a highly charged atmosphere,” Schmidt recalls. *“It’s pretty rough surgery; some people consider it mutilating. And, of course, the scientific side of it is pretty damn weak.”**... Finally, in 1979, the unit’s then-director, Meyer, published a study questioning certain benefits of the surgery that helped convince the Hopkins hierarchy to eliminate its sex reassignment program entirely JHMN: Sexual Healing*


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cecilie1200 said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?



Leftist's retardedness is hard wired in their dna.


----------



## Staidhup

Face it, the trans gay...minority runs the show, the right and left just don't have the balls nor moral aptitude to stop the insanity. The moral fiber of this country is bankrupt, society is in decay, as history has demonstrated coincides with collapse.


----------



## Staidhup

What gives anyone the right, especially when they are a choice of life style minority, to infringe on my rights, freedoms, and pursuit of happiness? Why should I have to adjust my life to accommodate their pathetic excuse for existence?


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?


The _exact_ opposite of reality.... Liberalism requires the complete and total suspension of reason in favor of ideology


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?



  Orwell wrote about exactly this phenomenon.  He called it “doublethink”.

_“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself – that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word 'doublethink' involved the use of doublethink.

The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them... To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies – all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth0148_​


----------



## auditor0007

Rottweiler said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if a man who is a pervert and not transgender walks into a woman's bathroom and starts whipping his penis around, then he will be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's trying to be a woman because she feels that she should be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there IS something stopping pervs.... Men aren't supposed to be in the ladies room! If they are caught there, they can go to jail.... or at least, they COULD.  Now, who knows?
> 
> And it's certainly NOT a "vivid imagination" as there are literally dozens of stories popping up from all over America of perverts in restrooms, taking pictures, exposing themselves, the works!  You've given them a convenient cover and you want to give them legal cover as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their actions are already illegal. It doesn't matter if someone is a transwoman, man or biological female.....if you're taking pictures of people in the next stall, you'll get arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but the difference is you want to give them access. You want the crime to be committed and a victim to be created. If I can stop a man from entering the women's restroom (and I _will_ every time - laws be damned), then I can stop a crime from occurring and prevent someone from becoming a victim.
Click to expand...


You seem to have this idea that the transgenedered are perverts who want to take pictures of your little girl.  You are having a very difficult time differentiating between a transgender and a pervert.  They are not the same.


----------



## Boss

auditor0007 said:


> You seem to have this idea that the transgenedered are perverts who want to take pictures of your little girl. You are having a very difficult time differentiating between a transgender and a pervert. They are not the same.



You seem to have this idea perverts wanting to take pictures of his little girl don't have enough smarts to say they are transgenders in order to put themselves in the place where they can take pictures of his little girl. 

And to be honest, there really is no difference between a pervert and a transgender.


----------



## Pop23

auditor0007 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there IS something stopping pervs.... Men aren't supposed to be in the ladies room! If they are caught there, they can go to jail.... or at least, they COULD.  Now, who knows?
> 
> And it's certainly NOT a "vivid imagination" as there are literally dozens of stories popping up from all over America of perverts in restrooms, taking pictures, exposing themselves, the works!  You've given them a convenient cover and you want to give them legal cover as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their actions are already illegal. It doesn't matter if someone is a transwoman, man or biological female.....if you're taking pictures of people in the next stall, you'll get arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but the difference is you want to give them access. You want the crime to be committed and a victim to be created. If I can stop a man from entering the women's restroom (and I _will_ every time - laws be damned), then I can stop a crime from occurring and prevent someone from becoming a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have this idea that the transgenedered are perverts who want to take pictures of your little girl.  You are having a very difficult time differentiating between a transgender and a pervert.  They are not the same.
Click to expand...


You have the idea that you can allow only selected males into woman's restrooms without allowing all males into restrooms. 

Rights don't work that way.


----------



## Seawytch

Let's take a look at some states and their laws shall we? 

Minnesota has protected people based on gender identity in public accommodation since *1993*. How many incidents of "little girls" seeing trans people's genitals? 

Rhode Island since 1995, New Mexico 2004, California 2011, DC 2006, Illinois 2006, Hawaii 2005, Washington 2006, New Jersey 2006, Vermont 2007, Oregon 2007, Iowa 2007, Colorado 2008, Nevada 2011, Connecticut 2011, Massachusetts 2011, Delaware 2013, Maryland 2014, Utah 2015 and New York 2016. 

So a number of states have had laws protecting people from discrimination in public accommodation for over a decade a couple of them over TWO decades. How many "traumatized" women and girls are there as a result? (And don't forget the links to these traumatized individuals)


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seriously wytch - I used to have a certain level of respect for you. I knew you were clueless with a radicalized agenda. But I thought you were at least genuine. Now you've shown yourself to be a complete pig. Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit. Seek help wytch. Your hate for the straight community is a special kind of sick. You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser. You're hurting _them_. The fact that you take pleasure in that is _disturbing_.
> 
> From a rape victim that wytch is trying to torment further:
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*



Hey Rotty, where's the link for that quote?

I noticed you ignored this:

Open Carry Laws Can Be Detrimental to Veterans With PTSD

(an actual person with an actual name)

He says open carry is bad for people with PTSD. Guess we need a law against open carry, right Rotty?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously wytch - I used to have a certain level of respect for you. I knew you were clueless with a radicalized agenda. But I thought you were at least genuine. Now you've shown yourself to be a complete pig. Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit. Seek help wytch. Your hate for the straight community is a special kind of sick. You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser. You're hurting _them_. The fact that you take pleasure in that is _disturbing_.
> 
> From a rape victim that wytch is trying to torment further:
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rotty, where's the link for that quote?
> 
> I noticed you ignored this:
> 
> Open Carry Laws Can Be Detrimental to Veterans With PTSD
> 
> (an actual person with an actual name)
> 
> He says open carry is bad for people with PTSD. Guess we need a law against open carry, right Rotty?
Click to expand...

Except that....again....we have a Constitutional _right_ to bear arms. You do not have a Constitutional right to invade the facilities of the opposite sex. There is a reason it says "Men" on one door and "Women" on the other. And, while I do feel for our veterans suffering from PTSD, they are grown adults. Vastly different from what you want to force a 6 year old child to endure.

As far as the link - it was from a comment by a lady in the comment section at the bottom of an article about this nonsense.


----------



## P@triot

auditor0007 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there IS something stopping pervs.... Men aren't supposed to be in the ladies room! If they are caught there, they can go to jail.... or at least, they COULD.  Now, who knows?
> 
> And it's certainly NOT a "vivid imagination" as there are literally dozens of stories popping up from all over America of perverts in restrooms, taking pictures, exposing themselves, the works!  You've given them a convenient cover and you want to give them legal cover as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their actions are already illegal. It doesn't matter if someone is a transwoman, man or biological female.....if you're taking pictures of people in the next stall, you'll get arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but the difference is you want to give them access. You want the crime to be committed and a victim to be created. If I can stop a man from entering the women's restroom (and I _will_ every time - laws be damned), then I can stop a crime from occurring and prevent someone from becoming a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have this idea that the transgenedered are perverts who want to take pictures of your little girl.  You are having a very difficult time differentiating between a transgender and a pervert.  They are not the same.
Click to expand...

You don't consider a grown man who desires to wear women's panties, makeup, and shower with little girls a "pervert"?


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?
> 
> 
> 
> Well see they took over the American Psychological Association in the 1970s & 80s so they could self-diagnose as "normal" and then assign any causal agent they liked to their condition, outside and in defiance often of the scientific method.  In fact, the gays who gripped control away from the APA simply "disappeared' the Leona Tyler Principle of the APA.  It was its guiding principle for decades.  The principle simply said that any position the APA took publicly on a given condition HAD to be backed by hard science.
> 
> The gays who controlled the board at the time didn't even hold an up or down vote on disappearing that principle.  You can't even find it in the APA archives to this date according to one astonished emeritus president in the interview below.
> 
> 
> The same thing is going on with trannies.  They are diagnosing it from the hip and selling that diagnosis as "hard fact" without any research whatsoever to back it up with and, in defiance of much research that says entertaining a tranny's delusions is in fact quite harmful to them.  Especially if they coerce physicians (who should be thrown in prison) to amputate their healthy organs to leave them disabled and numb/incontinent for life.
> 
> For a clue at how the scientific establishment actually regards trannies:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Controversy over sex-change surgery at Hopkins raged, both in the media and inside the institution*. “This was taking place at a very conservative place and in a highly charged atmosphere,” Schmidt recalls. *“It’s pretty rough surgery; some people consider it mutilating. And, of course, the scientific side of it is pretty damn weak.”**... Finally, in 1979, the unit’s then-director, Meyer, published a study questioning certain benefits of the surgery that helped convince the Hopkins hierarchy to eliminate its sex reassignment program entirely JHMN: Sexual Healing*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You know what all of this stems from don't you? The gay lynch mob. Businesses (including mental health practices) are terrified of the gay lynch mob lies. All they have to do is falsely accuse someone of being a "bigot" or a "homophobe" and they stand to lose business. In order to avoid that, they simply appease them at all costs. If a mentally ill person comes in and says that they have some sexually deviant problem - the professional immediately "normalizes" to appease the gay lynch mob.

The thing is - that doesn't work with the rest of America. And, in fact, this here just might be the watershed moment in American history where the majority stood up against the liberal agenda and made it clear that we're taking back our country. This beat down by Crowder is _epic_. You can tell he could give a flying fig about his ratings here and the crowd loves it.


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> You're being hyperbolic again, I'm not the only person that thinks transgender people should be allowed to use the rooms they identify with. I haven't even said I did, I asked why you didn't and asked for the evidence to support your stance.



You asked what was wrong with a grown man changing, showering, and using the restrooms with little girls. The fact that you don't know _is_ the problem.

And your final sentence there is comical. By your logic, I could ask "why don't you support punching people in the face and what is your evidence to support your stance"? And before you give some nonsense about bruises or other injuries, the human body heals. Every time. Without fail. Nobody has ever had a bruise for 70 years. So I guess by your "logic" (and man do I use that term lightly), it's completely ok to punch people in the face. Which is exactly what I'll be doing any time a grown man tries to enter a facility (restroom, locker room, etc.) with either of my little girls.


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> Yes, because your moral compass is a guiding light for all others. What with calling people whores and all.



You're being "hyperbolic" _again_. I challenged you with a question. I said *maybe* you're a titanic whore whose moral compass shattered under the weight of it all and then asked if you ever examined your own positions and life rather than challenging others about why they don't want their _children_ seeing people naked.

By the way - I notice you skip over anything that is inconvenient for you. For instance, I asked if it was ok for a 6 year old to have sex with a 57 year old. You refuse to answer. Is it? Is it ok in your mind?


----------



## P@triot

Serioususername said:


> Don't be stupid, stop equating things like that.



So you don't think rape is ok? _Why_? What's the big deal? You're so bizarre. One illegal act is ok in your mind, the other isn't. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason either way.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?
> 
> 
> 
> Well see they took over the American Psychological Association in the 1970s & 80s so they could self-diagnose as "normal" and then assign any causal agent they liked to their condition, outside and in defiance often of the scientific method.  In fact, the gays who gripped control away from the APA simply "disappeared' the Leona Tyler Principle of the APA.  It was its guiding principle for decades.  The principle simply said that any position the APA took publicly on a given condition HAD to be backed by hard science.
> 
> The gays who controlled the board at the time didn't even hold an up or down vote on disappearing that principle.  You can't even find it in the APA archives to this date according to one astonished emeritus president in the interview below.
> 
> 
> The same thing is going on with trannies.  They are diagnosing it from the hip and selling that diagnosis as "hard fact" without any research whatsoever to back it up with and, in defiance of much research that says entertaining a tranny's delusions is in fact quite harmful to them.  Especially if they coerce physicians (who should be thrown in prison) to amputate their healthy organs to leave them disabled and numb/incontinent for life.
> 
> For a clue at how the scientific establishment actually regards trannies:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Controversy over sex-change surgery at Hopkins raged, both in the media and inside the institution*. “This was taking place at a very conservative place and in a highly charged atmosphere,” Schmidt recalls. *“It’s pretty rough surgery; some people consider it mutilating. And, of course, the scientific side of it is pretty damn weak.”**... Finally, in 1979, the unit’s then-director, Meyer, published a study questioning certain benefits of the surgery that helped convince the Hopkins hierarchy to eliminate its sex reassignment program entirely JHMN: Sexual Healing*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh, I know HOW they did it.  Where I get lost is how they can possibly delude themselves into thinking they make any kind of rational sense.

I suppose the answer is that leftists have no use for that "rational sense" crap.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Zoom-boing said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist's retardedness is hard wired in their dna.
Click to expand...


Or something.  My sister, the token liberal in my family - my mother has admitted to dropping her on her head as a child - came out with "I've used the bathroom so many times with gay and transgendered friends, and I just don't see the problem", to which I had to say, "That's you.  I don't like sharing a bathroom with anyone, so why should your comfort level be forced on me and the vast majority of women who are like me?"


----------



## Cecilie1200

auditor0007 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what if he DOESN'T do that but instead, he goes into the stall and masturbates to the sounds of women peeing around him because that turns him on? You okay with that? Or... what if he installs a hidden video camera in his shoe and he slips it over by the stall you're girlfriend, wife, mother is peeing in and videos her as she thinks it's just a shoe? Is that acceptable in your universe?
> 
> You don't KNOW how this individual feels and you have no way of really telling how they feel. All you can go by is what they CLAIM to feel. And that's why we can't go by how you FEEL... what's between your legs as your given genitalia is what matters. That's factually what you ARE... regardless of what you FEEL you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination.  There is nothing stopping a perv from doing this now.  You act like barring the transgendered from using the bathroom will put a stop to perverts in women's bathrooms.  You're blaming the transgendered who just want to pee for all the perverts in the world.  You seem to be very confused.  Tell me something; we know that transgendered men to women have been using women's bathrooms for years.  Why is it that now all of a sudden you are worried about it?  It never caused a problem in the past, but now you are worried that it will?  Again, you are very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there IS something stopping pervs.... Men aren't supposed to be in the ladies room! If they are caught there, they can go to jail.... or at least, they COULD.  Now, who knows?
> 
> And it's certainly NOT a "vivid imagination" as there are literally dozens of stories popping up from all over America of perverts in restrooms, taking pictures, exposing themselves, the works!  You've given them a convenient cover and you want to give them legal cover as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their actions are already illegal. It doesn't matter if someone is a transwoman, man or biological female.....if you're taking pictures of people in the next stall, you'll get arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but the difference is you want to give them access. You want the crime to be committed and a victim to be created. If I can stop a man from entering the women's restroom (and I _will_ every time - laws be damned), then I can stop a crime from occurring and prevent someone from becoming a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have this idea that the transgenedered are perverts who want to take pictures of your little girl.  You are having a very difficult time differentiating between a transgender and a pervert.  They are not the same.
Click to expand...


No, honey, the transgendered are just deluded weirdos who delight in making others uncomfortable to justify their own mental issues, which is bad enough.  The problem is that you can't tell a genuine transgendered person from a sick bastard who just wants to exploit the situation for his own perviness until he actually does something bad, by which time it's too late.  It's not like transgendered people have a stamp on their foreheads that reads, "100% genuine government approved trans".


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously wytch - I used to have a certain level of respect for you. I knew you were clueless with a radicalized agenda. But I thought you were at least genuine. Now you've shown yourself to be a complete pig. Anybody who believes that rape victims should be forced to endure men in the restroom with them or little girls should be forced to strip and shower with grown men is a total piece of shit. Seek help wytch. Your hate for the straight community is a special kind of sick. You're not getting back at me at all by forcing some rape victim I don't know in another state to endure a second rape or some child I don't know in another state to endure being molested by a cross-dresser. You're hurting _them_. The fact that you take pleasure in that is _disturbing_.
> 
> From a rape victim that wytch is trying to torment further:
> 
> *"Here is my concern: as a rape survivor, who is going to compensate me for my trauma when I have to use a public restroom where a man is permitted to go in with his penis (rapists' weapon of choice) or tend to "cleanup on aisle 6" when my PTSD won't permit me to enter an area where I don't feel safe? Where is my safe zone?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rotty, where's the link for that quote?
> 
> I noticed you ignored this:
> 
> Open Carry Laws Can Be Detrimental to Veterans With PTSD
> 
> (an actual person with an actual name)
> 
> He says open carry is bad for people with PTSD. Guess we need a law against open carry, right Rotty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that....again....we have a Constitutional _right_ to bear arms. You do not have a Constitutional right to invade the facilities of the opposite sex. There is a reason it says "Men" on one door and "Women" on the other. And, while I do feel for our veterans suffering from PTSD, they are grown adults. Vastly different from what you want to force a 6 year old child to endure.
> 
> As far as the link - it was from a comment by a lady in the comment section at the bottom of an article about this nonsense.
Click to expand...


Actually, we don't know yet about bathrooms and their constitutionality do we? The SCOTUS hasn't heard one of these bathroom cases. They've gone to court, just not all the way.

Ah so we don't know if the commenter was actually a rape victim, we know they have never been traumatized by being in the bathroom with someone transgendered and most likely they were a 60 year old white guy not a woman at all.

An anonymous commenter says they might be freaked out if they are in a women's restroom with a preoperative transsexual (even though women's rooms have stalls) and you want to pass laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors as a result...but an actual PTSD victim and a veteran at that is actually freaked out by open carry and you wouldn't even consider waiting periods and background checks as reasonable would you?


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?


Well see they took over the American Psychological Association in the 1970s & 80s so they could self-diagnose as "normal" and then assign any causal agent they liked to their condition, outside and in defiance often of the scientific method.  In fact, the gays who gripped control away from the APA simply "disappeared' the Leona Tyler Principle of the APA.  It was its guiding principle for decades.  The principle simply said that any position the APA took publicly on a given condition HAD to be backed by hard science.

The gays who controlled the board at the time didn't even hold an up or down vote on disappearing that principle.  You can't even find it in the APA archives to this date according to one astonished emeritus president in the interview below.


The same thing is going on with trannies.  They are diagnosing it from the hip and selling that diagnosis as "hard fact" without any research whatsoever to back it up with and, in defiance of much research that says entertaining a tranny's delusions is in fact quite harmful to them.  Especially if they coerce physicians (who should be thrown in prison) to amputate their healthy organs to leave them disabled and numb/incontinent for life.

For a clue at how the scientific establishment actually regards trannies:  BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures



> *Controversy over sex-change surgery at Hopkins raged, both in the media and inside the institution*. “This was taking place at a very conservative place and in a highly charged atmosphere,” Schmidt recalls. *“It’s pretty rough surgery; some people consider it mutilating. And, of course, the scientific side of it is pretty damn weak.”**... Finally, in 1979, the unit’s then-director, Meyer, published a study questioning certain benefits of the surgery that helped convince the Hopkins hierarchy to eliminate its sex reassignment program entirely JHMN: Sexual Healing*





Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, I know HOW they did it.  Where I get lost is how they can possibly delude themselves into thinking they make any kind of rational sense.
> 
> I suppose the answer is that leftists have no use for that "rational sense" crap.



They only use the words "rational sense" as buzzwords.  They have no actual meaning and ultimately they know it.  But if you're in a cult of irrational whims and mental delusions, and you're trying to sell that to the general public, you gaslight the public by making nonsense "sense" and irrationality "rational".  The people at the top of the LGBT cult have deep and old ties to Scientology actually.  Those folks are masters in manipulating and maintaining control over large groups of people using the very effective technique of gaslighting, alternating with suggestions of aggression/fear for failure to fall in line.

The only rational course of action they're engaged in, is blackmailing people in positions of power to do their bidding...or be exposed.  The Rachael Maddow Show is the main extension and mouthpiece for this crucial part of the "culture war" (as she likes to call it openly).  It's where they announce their intent to take down another powerful person (often a GOP governor) who has just recently openly declared he won't support the Church of LGBT.  It serves as a powerful example to onlookers: _"If you resist us, you're next!..._"

It's what cults also do with their members to keep others in line.  _"Sister so and so is getting uppity, so we put her in the harmony hut and she can't come out until she admits the folly of her "mistakes"_.

It truly, actually is a cult and nothing but a cult.  The latest "or else" manifesto and demand is "men in women's restrooms or else!".


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Zoom-boing

Person A is a born male transitioning to female, dresses as a woman (clothing, hair, makeup).

Person B is a born male not transitioning to female, dresses as a women (clothing, hair, makeup).

If you allow person A full access to women's bathrooms/dressing rooms/showers you must also allow person B the same access.

You cannot allow one male who says they "identify" as female into such places and then discriminate against another male who claims same.  Or is there some litmus test happening prior to this person going into the bathroom?  If so, please share.

The problem isn't 'zomg! a trans is going to molest someone if we let them use the women's bathroom!'.  The problem is the perv who is going to molest someone because they absolutely will take advantage of the loophole that is created when you make a law stating that a person gets to use the bathroom of what gender they "identify" as.  And they will take advantage of it, already have, do some research.  Why _wouldn't _a perv take advantage of it??

How you pro-anything-goes types don't see this speaks volumes.

Or you do see it and choose to ignore it because "inclusiveness" or some bullshit.


----------



## Zoom-boing

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



That is some damn frightening shit right there.


----------



## Silhouette

Why the comic relief on a subject like this one?


----------



## Silhouette

Zoom-boing said:


> Person A is a born male transitioning to female, dresses as a woman (clothing, hair, makeup).
> 
> Person B is a born male not transitioning to female, dresses as a women (clothing, hair, makeup).
> 
> If you allow person A full access to women's bathrooms/dressing rooms/showers you must also allow person B the same access.
> 
> You cannot allow one male who says they "identify" as female into such places and then discriminate against another male who claims same.  Or is there some litmus test happening prior to this person going into the bathroom?  If so, please share.



The problem you're suffering from Zoom is that you are taking any of the transgender stuff even remotely seriously to begin with.  That's their art...push hard on insane concepts until people give a little...then push more...then push more...until insane becomes accepted.

The solution is to flatly reject insane from its obvious manifestation from the get-go, and give no ground whatsoever on what you're common sense is telling you to reject.  Just a tip for all you folks out there reading.

So just to reacquaint some of you with your original moorings: a man trying to become a woman is an insane man and will never be a woman.  And, insane men don't belong within a country mile of the inside of a segregated women's hygiene retreat.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Silhouette said:


> Why the comic relief on a subject like this one?


*Look there is no more danger [ of men dressed as women lurking in bathrooms as predators] right now than there was a year ago when this was a non issue *...this is a "meme' introduced into public discussion by vested interest with an agenda of distraction and use of wedge issue to stoke a constituency... its all good ...take it as  joke...like "Obama is invading Texas with Jade Helms"; or the ever popular "Obama is coming for your guns "....relax laugh ....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Silhouette said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Person A is a born male transitioning to female, dresses as a woman (clothing, hair, makeup).
> 
> Person B is a born male not transitioning to female, dresses as a women (clothing, hair, makeup).
> 
> If you allow person A full access to women's bathrooms/dressing rooms/showers you must also allow person B the same access.
> 
> You cannot allow one male who says they "identify" as female into such places and then discriminate against another male who claims same.  Or is there some litmus test happening prior to this person going into the bathroom?  If so, please share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you're suffering from Zoom is that you are taking any of the transgender stuff even remotely seriously to begin with.  That's their art...push hard on insane concepts until people give a little...then push more...then push more...until insane becomes accepted.
> 
> The solution is to flatly reject insane from its obvious manifestation from the get-go, and give no ground whatsoever on what you're common sense is telling you to reject.  Just a tip for all you folks out there reading.
> 
> So just to reacquaint some of you with your original moorings: a man trying to become a woman is an insane man and will never be a woman.  And, insane men don't belong within a country mile of the inside of a segregated women's hygiene retreat.
Click to expand...


Nope, not suffering any problem.  "trans" is bullshit, something is wrong with the wiring in their brains, humoring these people is wrong.  Surgeons who lop off a penis or give boob jobs to men or turn a vagina into a penis should be charge with abuse .  

I'm just trying to draw out the nutbars who support this shit, trying to get them to fumble around for answer to what is being presented.  Of course, they never do answer.  Gee, wonder why?


----------



## Zoom-boing

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the comic relief on a subject like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> *Look there is no more danger [ of men dressed as women lurking in bathrooms as predators] right now than there was a year ago when this was a non issue *
Click to expand...


False.  If a law is made that allows males (I don't give a shit what they "think" or "identify" as, they are males) into women's rooms you've just given the pervs of the world a big, wide loophole which they will absolutely take advantage of.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Actually, we don't know yet about bathrooms and their constitutionality do we? The SCOTUS hasn't heard one of these bathroom cases. They've gone to court, just not all the way



Sure we do. Because the Supreme Court *cannot* create, edit, or otherwise alter the U.S. Constitution from the bench. They are the judicial branch. Only the legislative branch can create laws.

So I can tell you unequivocally that one does not have the Constitutional right to invade the facilities of the opposite sex.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> An anonymous commenter says they might be freaked out if they are in a women's restroom with a preoperative transsexual (even though women's rooms have stalls) and you want to pass laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors as a result...but an actual PTSD victim and a veteran at that is actually freaked out by open carry and you wouldn't even consider waiting periods and background checks as reasonable would you?



Ah....so there has never been a rape in U.S. history simply because you didn't administrate the rape kit and take the evidence yourself? There is some "logic". The liberal war on women continues. Disregard their plight in favor of sexual deviance.

As far as the veteran - as I've stated - I have the upmost respect for the men and women who have served and believe we owe them a billion times what they get (sadly you liberals would rather provide healthcare and housing to a crack addict than a homeless veteran that severed this country honorably). But as far as their PTSD trumping my Constitutional rights - _um_....*no*. Sorry. Not even a little. *The entire reason that veteran has PTSD is that because they served to protect my Constitutional rights. Surrendering them would mean I condemned him or her to a life of PTSD for absolutely no reason at all*. That's a special kind of stupid that could only be proposed by a certain faction of this country.


----------



## Silhouette

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Look there is no more danger [ of men dressed as women lurking in bathrooms as predators] right now than there was a year ago when this was a non issue *





Zoom-boing said:


> False.  If a law is made that allows males (I don't give a shit what they "think" or "identify" as, they are males) into women's rooms you've just given the pervs of the world a big, wide loophole which they will absolutely take advantage of.


Forgive Tyrone.  He'll pretend he doesn't quite know the connection you're talking about.  People caught up in cults never examine things like unintended consequences or paradoxes in concepts.  He'll simply insist that women's right to privacy step aside until you give his cult what it wants, 100%, non-negotiable.

Look what they accomplished last Summer...  They convinced 5 Justices who professed to care about children, to strip children of either a mother or father for life as a brand new contractual term (gay marriage) and force all 50 states to allow this too.  They got this done by convincing society that their lifestyle choices had more "rights" than a child did in the marriage contract to both a mother and father.  WE LET THAT HAPPEN!!  By our silence.

The same will be true of the men in women's bathrooms.  Because these particular men belong to their cult, their brand new and frankly insane "rights" will be declared dominant to thousands of years of women enjoying privacy of segregated hygiene retreats. 

In short, we, as a society, are allowing a cult to strip away the rights of our children and our women.  Though New York vs Ferber allows us to overturn their advancements on marriage in favor of children.  And that will happen as soon as we get a republican administration nicely ensconced.  And I reject many a GOP platform, so this is how far it's gone.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Why the comic relief on a subject like this one?



When dealing with people who lack even the most basic decency and common sense, all you can do is resort to "comic relief". One, it helps with dealing with the insanity of people that believe a 57 year old man should be able to butt-fuck a 9 year old girl in a public restroom. And two, it helps illustrate the stupidity of those people (which is funny all in itself).


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is this:  Leftists tell us that sexual orientation is genetic, hard-wired into our DNA, immutable . . . but our actual sex is fluid, a social construct, and determined by how one feels and identifies.
> 
> And they consider themselves the champions of _science_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist's retardedness is hard wired in their dna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or something.  My sister, the token liberal in my family - my mother has admitted to dropping her on her head as a child - came out with "I've used the bathroom so many times with gay and transgendered friends, and I just don't see the problem", to which I had to say, "That's you.  I don't like sharing a bathroom with anyone, so why should your comfort level be forced on me and the vast majority of women who are like me?"
Click to expand...

Excellent points as always Cecilie. And do expound on that further - the mental illness of these people is _not_ society's problem. The 0.3% of the population has to assimilate to the 99.7% of the population. Not the other way around. That's simply how it works. And we 99.7% don't care if you like it or not. We really don't.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Forgive Tyrone.  He'll pretend he doesn't quite know the connection you're talking about.  People caught up in cults never examine things like unintended consequences or paradoxes in concepts.  He'll simply insist that women's right to privacy step aside until you give his cult what it wants, 100%, non-negotiable.
> 
> Look what they accomplished last Summer...  They convinced 5 Justices who professed to care about children, to strip children of either a mother or father for life as a brand new contractual term (gay marriage) and force all 50 states to allow this too.  They got this done by convincing society that their lifestyle choices had more "rights" than a child did in the marriage contract to both a mother and father.  WE LET THAT HAPPEN!!  By our silence.
> 
> The same will be true of the men in women's bathrooms.  Because these particular men belong to their cult, their brand new and frankly insane "rights" will be declared dominant to thousands of years of women enjoying privacy of segregated hygiene retreats.
> 
> In short, we, as a society, are allowing a cult to strip away the rights of our children and our women.  Though New York vs Ferber allows us to overturn their advancements on marriage in favor of children.  And that will happen as soon as we get a republican administration nicely ensconced.  And I reject many a GOP platform, so this is how far it's gone.


----------



## Silhouette

Forgive Tyrone.  He'll pretend he doesn't quite know the connection you're talking about.  People caught up in cults never examine things like unintended consequences or paradoxes in concepts.  He'll simply insist that women's right to privacy step aside until you give his cult what it wants, 100%, non-negotiable.

Look what they accomplished last Summer...  They convinced 5 Justices who professed to care about children, to strip children of either a mother or father for life as a brand new contractual term (gay marriage) and force all 50 states to allow this too.  They got this done by convincing society that their lifestyle choices had more "rights" than a child did in the marriage contract to both a mother and father.  WE LET THAT HAPPEN!!  By our silence.

The same will be true of the men in women's bathrooms.  Because these particular men belong to their cult, their brand new and frankly insane "rights" will be declared dominant to thousands of years of women enjoying privacy of segregated hygiene retreats.

In short, we, as a society, are allowing a cult to strip away the rights of our children and our women.  Though New York vs Ferber allows us to overturn their advancements on marriage in favor of children.  And that will happen as soon as we get a republican administration nicely ensconced.  And I reject many a GOP platform, so this is how far it's gone.


Rottweiler said:


>



You're welcome!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I got an app on my cell I point at  other folks in the bathroom and it pinpoints their gender for me.  I just can't pee without that peace of mind....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Rottweiler said:


> Excellent points as always Cecilie. And do expound on that further - the mental illness of these people is _not_ society's problem. *The 0.3% of the population has to assimilate to the 99.7% of the population. Not the other way around. That's simply how it works. And we 99.7% don't care if you like it or not.* We really don't.



^^  THIS!  100% THIS!


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I got an app on my cell I point at  other folks in the bathroom and it pinpoints their gender for me.  I just can't pee without that peace of mind....


You don't need an app. It's painfully obvious when a man puts on makeup and a dress. Painfully obvious. You know it. I know it. Wytchy knows it. And that's why you people are pushing so hard for these laws. If we couldn't tell that a man was walking into the women's room, we couldn't "harass" them. And you wouldn't want laws about it.


----------



## P@triot

Liberalism "logic" 101...

You cannot tell a man from a woman - it's _impossible_
Men have been using the women's restrooms for centuries and you people have had no idea
We need laws to protect these people because you "bigots" keep "harassing" them as they go potty


Look - either we can't identify these people (in which case you do not need laws to protect them from something that isn't happening) or we _can_ identify these people (in which case, it _proves_ they have no business being in there as it will be disturbing to children and victims of rape). You can't have it both ways liberals. This is like you're laughable and humiliating "Global Warming" where you claimed that greenhouse gasses were being trapped in the atmosphere causing the planet to heat up. After record colds around the world for several years, you then tried to claim that those same greenhouse gasses being trapped in the atmosphere causing the world to heat up were also causing the world to cool down. And embarrassed by the liberal stupidity of it, you immediately changed the name to "Climate Change". Again...you can't have it both ways. Either trapped greenhouses gasses are causing the planet to heat up or they are not. It cannot do both at the same time. It's as dumb as saying the transmission in my automobile drives me both forward and backwards simultaneously at the same moment. It's physiologically _impossible_.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we don't know yet about bathrooms and their constitutionality do we? The SCOTUS hasn't heard one of these bathroom cases. They've gone to court, just not all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do. Because the Supreme Court *cannot* create, edit, or otherwise alter the U.S. Constitution from the bench. They are the judicial branch. Only the legislative branch can create laws.
> 
> So I can tell you unequivocally that one does not have the Constitutional right to invade the facilities of the opposite sex.
Click to expand...



The SCOTUS rules on the constitutionality of laws. All NC, TN, MS, etc are doing is ensuring that bathrooms go all the way to the SCOTUS. 

You care to make a bet on it?

How have rulings been working out for your freak out so far?

In landmark ruling, federal appeals court upholds protection for transgender student


----------



## Seawytch

Zoom-boing said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the comic relief on a subject like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> *Look there is no more danger [ of men dressed as women lurking in bathrooms as predators] right now than there was a year ago when this was a non issue *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  If a law is made that allows males (I don't give a shit what they "think" or "identify" as, they are males) into women's rooms you've just given the pervs of the world a big, wide loophole which they will absolutely take advantage of.
Click to expand...


Such laws are "on the books" in 17 states and over 200 cities. Show us all the "pervs" doing what you claim.


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> Such laws are "on the books" in 17 states and over 200 cities. Show us all the "pervs" doing what you claim.



All you ever do is come here and LIE through your shit-stained teeth.  There is NOT "laws on the books in 17 states and over 200 cities" regarding men in women's restrooms. If you honestly believe that, you're an idiot.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> The SCOTUS rules on the constitutionality of laws. All NC, TN, MS, etc are doing is ensuring that bathrooms go all the way to the SCOTUS.
> 
> You care to make a bet on it?
> 
> How have rulings been working out for your freak out so far?



Yes, you've owned SCOTUS and they made a horrible blunder to accommodate you last Summer.  That's going to change.  That's why the GOP refuses to hear any appointees your boy Obama throws out there.  We've had our fill with your hand-picked Justices, advertising before the case how they were going to cast their approval. 

Ginsburg and Kagan are impeachable because of Obergefell.  So Obergefell itself is impeachable.  Good luck shoehorning men's "rights" to invade the private and segregated personal hygiene areas of women.  Get your ducks in a row on "the clinical proof for a man being a woman trapped in a man's body" because this time, the scientific proof will be called up to the table.  Not just going to rely on your APA bleeding heart briefs this time..


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such laws are "on the books" in 17 states and over 200 cities. Show us all the "pervs" doing what you claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you ever do is come here and LIE through your shit-stained teeth.  There is NOT "laws on the books in 17 states and over 200 cities" regarding men in women's restrooms. If you honestly believe that, you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


Have you looked? Do you know how stupid it is to call someone a liar if you can't prove they have lied?

Public Accommodations

_Many states and localities also explicitly prohibit discrimination based on gender identity and sexual orientation in public accommodations. *The following 17 states have explicit protections: California, Connecticut, Colorado, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Iowa, Maryland, Maine, Minnesota, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington State, as well as the District of Columbia. More than 200 cities and counties also explicitly prohibit gender identity discrimination even if their state does not.*[...]

What About Public Restrooms?

People sometimes think that “public accommodations” refers to public restrooms. Actually, “public accommodations” are categories of businesses that serve the general public. If a business is covered by a public accommodations law, access to all facilities that are open to the public is covered by that law as well. (Similarly, if a business is covered by an employment law, then an employee’s access to the restrooms is covered by that law.)_


----------



## Boss

Seawytch said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such laws are "on the books" in 17 states and over 200 cities. Show us all the "pervs" doing what you claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you ever do is come here and LIE through your shit-stained teeth.  There is NOT "laws on the books in 17 states and over 200 cities" regarding men in women's restrooms. If you honestly believe that, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you looked? Do you know how stupid it is to call someone a liar if you can't prove they have lied?
> 
> Public Accommodations
> 
> _Many states and localities also explicitly prohibit discrimination based on gender identity and sexual orientation in public accommodations. *The following 17 states have explicit protections: California, Connecticut, Colorado, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Iowa, Maryland, Maine, Minnesota, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington State, as well as the District of Columbia. More than 200 cities and counties also explicitly prohibit gender identity discrimination even if their state does not.*[...]
> 
> What About Public Restrooms?
> 
> People sometimes think that “public accommodations” refers to public restrooms. Actually, “public accommodations” are categories of businesses that serve the general public. If a business is covered by a public accommodations law, access to all facilities that are open to the public is covered by that law as well. (Similarly, if a business is covered by an employment law, then an employee’s access to the restrooms is covered by that law.)_
Click to expand...


Because the* transequality.org* website says something doesn't make it true. Moron! 

No one is saying transgenders CANNOT USE THE RESTROOM!  Transgender males have access to the men's room and transgender females (if they exist) have access to the ladies room. The designations of restrooms based on sex are part of our freedom of privacy. You want to violate rights to privacy in order to misconstrue "equal access" laws. I can't help that you're an idiot who doesn't understand this... that's all you're problem.  But you're not going to spread your false propaganda here without being called on it.


----------



## Pop23

Zoom-boing said:


> Person A is a born male transitioning to female, dresses as a woman (clothing, hair, makeup).
> 
> Person B is a born male not transitioning to female, dresses as a women (clothing, hair, makeup).
> 
> If you allow person A full access to women's bathrooms/dressing rooms/showers you must also allow person B the same access.
> 
> You cannot allow one male who says they "identify" as female into such places and then discriminate against another male who claims same.  Or is there some litmus test happening prior to this person going into the bathroom?  If so, please share.
> 
> The problem isn't 'zomg! a trans is going to molest someone if we let them use the women's bathroom!'.  The problem is the perv who is going to molest someone because they absolutely will take advantage of the loophole that is created when you make a law stating that a person gets to use the bathroom of what gender they "identify" as.  And they will take advantage of it, already have, do some research.  Why _wouldn't _a perv take advantage of it??
> 
> How you pro-anything-goes types don't see this speaks volumes.
> 
> Or you do see it and choose to ignore it because "inclusiveness" or some bullshit.



ZB. This is absolutely the best way to show this foolishness as what it is. 

Bravo 

If simalarily situated is not inclusive of the two males you described, then there is no way the States can't ban same sex marriage, who's participants are far more different than those in your example. 

In a way, I am hoping the LBGTQ win this one and open the door to States once again banning Same Sex Marriage. 

I'd be laughing my ass off!


----------



## P@triot

Indisputable truth that the liberals are flat out *lying* (as usual) that all of these policies, laws, etc. apply only to "transgenders" (I mean - how in the hell are you doing prove _that_)...

Watch: Target Store Manager Confirms to Man He Can Use Women's Bathroom - Breitbart


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we don't know yet about bathrooms and their constitutionality do we? The SCOTUS hasn't heard one of these bathroom cases. They've gone to court, just not all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do. Because the Supreme Court *cannot* create, edit, or otherwise alter the U.S. Constitution from the bench. They are the judicial branch. Only the legislative branch can create laws.
> 
> So I can tell you unequivocally that one does not have the Constitutional right to invade the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The SCOTUS rules on the constitutionality of laws. All NC, TN, MS, etc are doing is ensuring that bathrooms go all the way to the SCOTUS.
> 
> You care to make a bet on it?
> 
> How have rulings been working out for your freak out so far?
> 
> In landmark ruling, federal appeals court upholds protection for transgender student
Click to expand...

Again....there is some "logic". That's like saying "millions of people have been murdered over the past 100 years - how are those laws against murder working out for you"? People break the law every day (sadly). People like _you_. And especially people in the federal government who believe they are above the law.

So just because some power-hungry liberal asshat judge decides to overstep their authority and makes law from the bench doesn't mean it's ok, anymore than Ted Bundy murdering and raping women makes it ok to do that. Breaking the law is breaking the law. Pointing to criminals breaking the law doesn't help your argument my dear.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the comic relief on a subject like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> *Look there is no more danger [ of men dressed as women lurking in bathrooms as predators] right now than there was a year ago when this was a non issue *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.  If a law is made that allows males (I don't give a shit what they "think" or "identify" as, they are males) into women's rooms you've just given the pervs of the world a big, wide loophole which they will absolutely take advantage of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such laws are "on the books" in 17 states and over 200 cities. Show us all the "pervs" doing what you claim.
Click to expand...

We already have. This thread is filled with them (and I know you've seen them). Are you _really_ going to pretend like you haven't seen them?


----------



## P@triot

You now how liberals violate the law, refuse the right to free speech, and resort to violence _all_ the time. Well...something occurred to me....

I would *love* to see very large "gangs" of decent American men get together (say 20 - 30) and just make life a living _hell_ for any Target shopper trying to use the restroom. Have them hang out and the moment a woman tries to use the restroom, have all of them go in and crowd around her stall. Make her soooo uncomfortable and sel-conscious about the entire thing. Crowd around her and stare at her while she washes her hands. *Don't* do anything illegal - just make it the most horrible and "unprivate" experience for them.

The "normal" liberal woman will get tired of that quickly and will stop shopping at Target (putting that miserable organization out of business). The extreme liberal woman will most certainly resort to violence in the moment. Then you just call the police and have her arrested (especially with all of those witnesses). Now you not only get these violent idiots off the streets and into jails where they belong - but they won't be able to vote for more of this insanity from jail!

Violent liberals off the streets, Target out of business, and rational adults elected to public offices again! It's a true win-win-win.


----------



## eagle1462010

New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.


----------



## P@triot

Sadly, only the sexually deviant can't understand it...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> You now how liberals violate the law, refuse the right to free speech, and resort to violence _all_ the time. Well...something occurred to me....
> 
> I would *love* to see very large "gangs" of decent American men get together (say 20 - 30) and just make life a living _hell_ for any Target shopper trying to use the restroom. Have them hang out and the moment a woman tries to use the restroom, have all of them go in and crowd around her stall. Make her soooo uncomfortable and sel-conscious about the entire thing. Crowd around her and stare at her while she washes her hands. *Don't* do anything illegal - just make it the most horrible and "unprivate" experience for them.
> 
> The "normal" liberal woman will get tired of that quickly and will stop shopping at Target (putting that miserable organization out of business). The extreme liberal woman will most certainly resort to violence in the moment. Then you just call the police and have her arrested (especially with all of those witnesses). Now you not only get these violent idiots off the streets and into jails where they belong - but they won't be able to vote for more of this insanity from jail!
> 
> Violent liberals off the streets, Target out of business, and rational adults elected to public offices again! It's a true win-win-win.



  I have to disagree.

  Yes, it makes a point, but at too much cost too too many innocents.

  I think I can safely say that the vast majority of women are on our side on this—that they do not want men in their restrooms, especially not creepy, perverted, “transwomen” men.  We'd be attacking our own allies with such a stunt, more than we'd be attacking our enemies.

  And, even if there are women in there who are on the side of these perverts, that is no excuse for engaging ourselves in any semblance of this perversion.  By pulling such a stunt, we would ourselves be demonstrating the exact sort of contempt for women, and disregard for their safety, modesty, and virtue, that we profess to be fighting.


----------



## Rozman

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



And what happens with the other women in the bathroom while dear old Dad is attending to his daughter.

Another Liberal government takeover...
There has to be a real small percentage of the population that is a Bruce Jenner type.
So why is it that the majority of the population needs to be screwed with?
Why not have a separate bathroom for those who need it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.


*If you are worried about Pedophiles*

Can you imagine someone like Dennis Hastert a gross pervert a pedophile a predator going after Bill Clinton because of "His Conscience " ...fuck all you phony GOP blowhards...your party is an immoral gross mess of crap...*do you realize you had a pedophile  pervert as your longest running Speaker in History*...GOP is a disgrace...


----------



## eagle1462010

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are worried about Pedophiles*
> 
> Can you imagine someone like Dennis Hastert a gross pervert a pedophile a predator going after Bill Clinton because of "His Conscience " ...fuck all you phony GOP blowhards...your party is an immoral gross mess of crap...*do you realize you had a pedophile  pervert as your longest running Speaker in History*...GOP is a disgrace...
Click to expand...

I was making fun of Clinton.................and no I don't support perverts of either party................but you go on with the straw man argument.


----------



## SmokeALib

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are worried about Pedophiles*
> 
> Can you imagine someone like Dennis Hastert a gross pervert a pedophile a predator going after Bill Clinton because of "His Conscience " ...fuck all you phony GOP blowhards...your party is an immoral gross mess of crap...*do you realize you had a pedophile  pervert as your longest running Speaker in History*...GOP is a disgrace...
Click to expand...

There are perverts in both parties. But it's the Dims that want to normalize and legislate it. Probably racist.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are worried about Pedophiles*
> 
> Can you imagine someone like Dennis Hastert a gross pervert a pedophile a predator going after Bill Clinton because of "His Conscience " ...fuck all you phony GOP blowhards...your party is an immoral gross mess of crap...*do you realize you had a pedophile  pervert as your longest running Speaker in History*...GOP is a disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was making fun of Clinton.................and no I don't support perverts of either party................but you go on with the straw man argument.
Click to expand...


The GOP has always been a phony morals party...there are ZERO morals in the GOP ..all the bastards who were harping on Clinton have been exposed as Yuge perverts...the Grand Old Pervert party...as gross as they are PHONY


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

SmokeALib said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are worried about Pedophiles*
> 
> Can you imagine someone like Dennis Hastert a gross pervert a pedophile a predator going after Bill Clinton because of "His Conscience " ...fuck all you phony GOP blowhards...your party is an immoral gross mess of crap...*do you realize you had a pedophile  pervert as your longest running Speaker in History*...GOP is a disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are perverts in both parties. But it's the Dims that want to normalize and legislate it. Probably racist.
Click to expand...


*Its the GOP that has been parading around bragging how Moral they are LOL*

*Its the GOP that has the conviction a Historical figure ...longest serving GOP speaker of the House ...Pedophile...Nice ...now you all are mentally masturbating with bathroom issues to continue to pretend you have Family values ..*


----------



## eagle1462010

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are worried about Pedophiles*
> 
> Can you imagine someone like Dennis Hastert a gross pervert a pedophile a predator going after Bill Clinton because of "His Conscience " ...fuck all you phony GOP blowhards...your party is an immoral gross mess of crap...*do you realize you had a pedophile  pervert as your longest running Speaker in History*...GOP is a disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was making fun of Clinton.................and no I don't support perverts of either party................but you go on with the straw man argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP has always been a phony morals party...there are ZERO morals in the GOP ..all the bastards who were harping on Clinton have been exposed as Yuge perverts...the Grand Old Pervert party...as gross as they are PHONY
Click to expand...

Troll much..............I give Bill Clinton credit............at least he is always after WOMEN.............and not other guys like Democrap enclaves like San Fransicko................................at least he isn't a Pervert........................

Your side owns the perverts............they almost always vote Democratic..............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> Your side owns the perverts............they almost always vote Democratic..............




why would they vote Democrat when its the GOP that has perversion at its root


----------



## eagle1462010

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side owns the perverts............they almost always vote Democratic..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would they vote Democrat when its the GOP that has perversion at its root
Click to expand...

Again........trolling...............and then change the subject.......................

Then we post 20 or so examples of perverts from your side......and you do the same....

Pointless.........


----------



## SmokeALib

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Liberal bathrooms............Bill Clinton approved.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are worried about Pedophiles*
> 
> Can you imagine someone like Dennis Hastert a gross pervert a pedophile a predator going after Bill Clinton because of "His Conscience " ...fuck all you phony GOP blowhards...your party is an immoral gross mess of crap...*do you realize you had a pedophile  pervert as your longest running Speaker in History*...GOP is a disgrace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was making fun of Clinton.................and no I don't support perverts of either party................but you go on with the straw man argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP has always been a phony morals party...there are ZERO morals in the GOP ..all the bastards who were harping on Clinton have been exposed as Yuge perverts...the Grand Old Pervert party...as gross as they are PHONY
Click to expand...

You, as a supporter of the Grand Old Panties Party, are laughable.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side owns the perverts............they almost always vote Democratic..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would they vote Democrat when its the GOP that has perversion at its root
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again........trolling...............and then change the subject.......................
> 
> Then we post 20 or so examples of perverts from your side......and you do the same....
> 
> Pointless.........
Click to expand...



Hello dude ...what Party brags of being the Family Values party ...*what Party is going berzerk over people using a bathroom* ...what party says "we are more Moral than thou" ?


----------



## eagle1462010

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side owns the perverts............they almost always vote Democratic..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would they vote Democrat when its the GOP that has perversion at its root
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again........trolling...............and then change the subject.......................
> 
> Then we post 20 or so examples of perverts from your side......and you do the same....
> 
> Pointless.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dude ...what Party brags of being the Family Values party ...*what Party is going berzerk over people using a bathroom* ...what party says "we are more Moral than thou" ?
Click to expand...

Your side is pushing the victim card over transgender peeing....................It's not about the bathroom......it's about Forced Acceptance........and dividing a nation before a major election.........It is just what you do.............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> Your side is pushing the victim card over transgender peeing....................It's not about the bathroom......it's about Forced Acceptance........and dividing a nation before a major election.........It is just what you do.............



Its the "Dennis Hastert" Party of Morals that is passing Laws that are rejected by normal people supported by crazy ass Fundamentalist Christians of the GOP ..phoniest gang of bastards in History


----------



## eagle1462010

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is pushing the victim card over transgender peeing....................It's not about the bathroom......it's about Forced Acceptance........and dividing a nation before a major election.........It is just what you do.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the "Dennis Hastert" Party of Morals that is passing Laws that are rejected by normal people supported by crazy ass Fundamentalist Christians of the GOP ..phoniest gang of bastards in History
Click to expand...

Started by outrage of parents who allowed a transgender in to the girls locker room, and then the school board acted and it has grown....................


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> Started by outrage of parents who allowed a transgender in to the girls locker room, and then the school board acted and it has grown....................



No this is a production of the Grand Old Pedophile party...
*Meet The Man Behind All The Anti-LGBT Laws Nationwide ...*
When hatred takes human form, it looks a lot like the founder and chairman of the Liberty Counsel Mathew Staver. You may recognize him as the lawyer for the infamous Kentucky County Clerk Kim Davis who refused to do her job because her hatred was too big a burden to bear so she chose prison instead. She just couldn’t stand the thought of two loving people of the same gender getting married, so she showed us just a taste of what was about come in terms of hating the LGBT community. And she had Staver as her equally bigoted lawyer.

What’s come since Davis’ hissy fit has been a string of anti-LGBT bills disguised as “religious freedom” laws, and Staver is the man behind the hate nationwide. *CBS News *investigated and came to find out that it’s been Staver leading this zealous crusade. From laws prohibiting transgender individuals from using the proper bathroom to allowing businesses the right to refuse service to the LGBT community, Staver has been there through it all. Yet, he cleverly words his hatred as such :

“It is only about being free to pursue your faith. We have no interest in discriminating against anyone.”

*No, Staver, the First Amendment already guarantees your freedom to pursue your faith, what you’re doing is helping states all across the nation write laws to specifically discriminate against LGBT individuals.*


----------



## eagle1462010

Kim Davis situation was over marriage and not where to pee..............

Where did transgenders pee before this shit storm created by the Dems to push a wedge in the nation.....................did they hold it and not pee........were transgenders EXPLODING because they couldn't go to the bathroom.............

The answer is common sense............If you really look like a woman, then it would make sense to go to the women's restroom.......look like a man and go in there.........Common sense might tell you if a daughter or wife runs out to tell daddy a man came in there..........you might get your ass kicked.........

Just saying.........go where you belong with common sense or you might possibly get your ass handed to you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> Just saying.........go where you belong with common sense or you might possibly get your ass handed to you.


*Look at the CBS report ...this is not a "populist thing" led by concerned parents...this is an Operation of the Christian Right wing *

*Maybe a hysterical parent approaches someone in a bathroom who will "stand their ground"...what a conflict of interest for the GOP ...what if a transgender person is being harassed in a bathroom the trans is carrying heat and stands his or her ground...what then...support the Second Amendment solution or the anti LGTB movement ....decisions decisions *


----------



## SmokeALib

Perhaps they should rename the bathrooms "conservatives" and "liberals". That way all the sexual perverts will use the "liberal" bathrooms for their "freedom of expression" activities, then they'll use the "conservative" bathrooms to shit and piss all over, anyway. Occupy democrats all over again.
That leaves no public restrooms for conservative women and innocent children.
Democrats smile.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

SmokeALib said:


> That leaves no public restrooms for conservative women and innocent children.
> Democrats smile.


Dennis Hastert can use your bathroom


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

eagle1462010 said:


> Started by outrage of parents who allowed a transgender in to the girls locker room, and then the school board acted and it has grown....................


*Who's behind the new LGBT bathroom laws?*
*



*


----------



## Seawytch

Boss said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such laws are "on the books" in 17 states and over 200 cities. Show us all the "pervs" doing what you claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you ever do is come here and LIE through your shit-stained teeth.  There is NOT "laws on the books in 17 states and over 200 cities" regarding men in women's restrooms. If you honestly believe that, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you looked? Do you know how stupid it is to call someone a liar if you can't prove they have lied?
> 
> Public Accommodations
> 
> _Many states and localities also explicitly prohibit discrimination based on gender identity and sexual orientation in public accommodations. *The following 17 states have explicit protections: California, Connecticut, Colorado, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Iowa, Maryland, Maine, Minnesota, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington State, as well as the District of Columbia. More than 200 cities and counties also explicitly prohibit gender identity discrimination even if their state does not.*[...]
> 
> What About Public Restrooms?
> 
> People sometimes think that “public accommodations” refers to public restrooms. Actually, “public accommodations” are categories of businesses that serve the general public. If a business is covered by a public accommodations law, access to all facilities that are open to the public is covered by that law as well. (Similarly, if a business is covered by an employment law, then an employee’s access to the restrooms is covered by that law.)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the* transequality.org* website says something doesn't make it true. Moron!
> 
> No one is saying transgenders CANNOT USE THE RESTROOM!  Transgender males have access to the men's room and transgender females (if they exist) have access to the ladies room. The designations of restrooms based on sex are part of our freedom of privacy. You want to violate rights to privacy in order to misconstrue "equal access" laws. I can't help that you're an idiot who doesn't understand this... that's all you're problem.  But you're not going to spread your false propaganda here without being called on it.
Click to expand...


You've yet to provide ANY evidence contrary to the facts that I've provided. In 225 cities, trans people can use the facilities of the gender they identify with, not the one transphobic assholes think they should use. 

What you call "propaganda", the rest of the world calls facts. 

Here are some more: Transgender People and the Law

_Authorities in some jurisdictions (e.g., Colorado, Iowa, Oregon, Washington State, San Francisco, New York City, and the District of Columbia), however, have specifically said that denying transgender people the right to use a gender identity-appropriate restroom violates their nondiscrimination laws. Some jurisdictions (e.g., Iowa, San Francisco, and D.C.) go farther and make clear that transgender people can’t be required to prove their gender to gain access to a public restroom, unless everyone has to show ID to use that restroom. Other jurisdictions (e.g., Chicago) continue to allow businesses to decide whether a transgender patron may access men’s or women’s restrooms based on the gender on their ID, which may or may not reflect accurately the person’s gender identity._

Some of these states have had laws on the books since the early 2000s. Where are tall the lawsuits about the "violation of privacy"? 

Speaking of lawsuits, there have been some regarding this issue. How have the courts ruled?


----------



## P@triot

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of *homophobia* you dont consider anything else...


"Homophobic" the battle cry of the idiot liberal who is unable to make a rational case for their irrational position.

Whenever you see the words "racist", "bigot", or "homophobic" you know you're dealing with a very angry liberal who is throwing a fit because they can't have what they want (like a small child - except that a small child is more rational).

They can't comprehend that those words have no power unless one is a politician desperate to get re-elected or a business desperate for money (and even that is changing as Target is now learning).


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started by outrage of parents who allowed a transgender in to the girls locker room, and then the school board acted and it has grown....................
> 
> 
> 
> *Who's behind the new LGBT bathroom laws?*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

The Beatles' old drummer said he is sorry to disappoint his fans but, "We need to take a stand against this hatred."

And he is correct. So the question is - why does he display so much hatred towards straight people, rational people, and people of faith?

And more importantly, why is Ringo Star allowed to refuse his service to people but a baker can't? Hypocrisy - the corner stone of the liberal ideology.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> "Homophobic" the battle cry of the idiot liberal who is unable to make a rational case for their irrational position.
> 
> Whenever you see the words "racist", "bigot", or "homophobic" you know you're dealing with a very angry liberal who is throwing a fit because they can't have what they want (like a small child - except that a small child is more rational).
> 
> They can't comprehend that those words have no power unless one is a politician desperate to get re-elected or a business desperate for money (and even that is changing as Target is now learning).


And...you have to wonder of those million quick-signatures promising to boycott Target, how many of them are in "support of gay marriage" also.  

My guess: a very small percentage.


----------



## P@triot

More indisputable, undeniable proof that seawhytch and her liberal pals have been lying over and over here on USMB (as usual)...



 

‘I Was Very Shocked When I First Saw It’: Read the Sign Woman Found Posted in Oregon Target’s Bathroom Amid Transgender Controversy


----------



## Cecilie1200

SmokeALib said:


> Perhaps they should rename the bathrooms "conservatives" and "liberals". That way all the sexual perverts will use the "liberal" bathrooms for their "freedom of expression" activities, then they'll use the "conservative" bathrooms to shit and piss all over, anyway. Occupy democrats all over again.
> That leaves no public restrooms for conservative women and innocent children.
> Democrats smile.



Appreciate the thought, but I don't want to share a bathroom with conservative penis-bearers, either.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they should rename the bathrooms "conservatives" and "liberals". That way all the sexual perverts will use the "liberal" bathrooms for their "freedom of expression" activities, then they'll use the "conservative" bathrooms to shit and piss all over, anyway. Occupy democrats all over again.
> That leaves no public restrooms for conservative women and innocent children.
> Democrats smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the thought, but I don't want to share a bathroom with conservative penis-bearers, either.
Click to expand...

That's how dumb these people are. They simply can't comprehend that you don't want to get naked with men which aren't your husband.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the thought, but I don't want to share a bathroom with conservative penis-bearers, either.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how dumb these people are. They simply can't comprehend that you don't want to get naked with men which aren't your husband.
Click to expand...


  How else are they going to get a women to get naked in their presence?  For most of these mute donkeys, they only hope of ever seeing women naked would be to force their way into women's locker rooms, under the guise of being “transgender”.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Huffington Post
*'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎




Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark. The company's announcement on its website a week ago saying that transgender employees and customers could use the restroom (or fitting room) that ...


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Huffington Post
> *'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
> NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎
> 
> Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark. The company's announcement on its website a week ago saying that transgender employees and customers could use the restroom (or fitting room) that ...



_Shocking _news. Truly reverberating around the globe as we speak. Radical left-wing HuffPo and NBC trying to convince everyone that Target won't be in trouble from millions of people boycotting in while the store attempt to pander to the parasite class which survives off of government stipends. Yeah....I've never owned a retail chain before...but something tells me that is a _really_ bad business model.

Watch how many stores start to close over the next few years. I'm sure you'll hear hilarious nonsense about the "economy" (even if other retail chains aren't getting hit) or "restructuring", or some other corporate speak. But at the end of the day, each and everyone of us will know (including you) that they took a massive impact by eschewing basic decency in order to pander to the parasite class.


----------



## Silhouette

Right?  Tyrone is reaaaaalllly reaching with that one from Huffpo.


----------



## Silhouette

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Huffington Post
> *'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
> NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark.



And in related news: "It's now good for businesses to offend & frighten their major customer base and lose sales as a result.."

You're not fooling anyone Tyrone Slop Trough...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they should rename the bathrooms "conservatives" and "liberals". That way all the sexual perverts will use the "liberal" bathrooms for their "freedom of expression" activities, then they'll use the "conservative" bathrooms to shit and piss all over, anyway. Occupy democrats all over again.
> That leaves no public restrooms for conservative women and innocent children.
> Democrats smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the thought, but I don't want to share a bathroom with conservative penis-bearers, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how dumb these people are. They simply can't comprehend that you don't want to get naked with men which aren't your husband.
Click to expand...


As I've said, I'm not thrilled with sharing a bathroom with my husband, either.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the thought, but I don't want to share a bathroom with conservative penis-bearers, either.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how dumb these people are. They simply can't comprehend that you don't want to get naked with men which aren't your husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How else are they going to get a women to get naked in their presence?  For most of these mute donkeys, they only hope of ever seeing women naked would be to force their way into women's locker rooms, under the guise of being “transgender”.
Click to expand...


Well, let me reiterate that my body does not belong to the government.  The state is not my pimp, and does not get to tell me who I must be naked in front of, according to THEIR preferences.

My body, my privacy, MY choice.


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> Well, let me reiterate that my body does not belong to the government.  The state is not my pimp, and does not get to tell me who I must be naked in front of, according to THEIR preferences.
> 
> My body, my privacy, MY choice.



But you're ONLY a woman.  Male perverts have more rights than you do.  Their "rights" to invade your privacy are superior to any perceived right you feel you have about your segregated hygiene retreats.  When the USSC reviews this case (when and not if it happens), you will find that as a woman, you too will bow to the LGBT cult.  Just like children had to with Obergefell when, for the first time in over a thousand years, their contractual enjoyment of both a mother and father in marriage was ripped away without so much as consenting them about it.  Children now have to be imprisoned for life without either a mother or father as a condition of contract.


----------



## P@triot

Can only imagine how much liberals are getting off on this across the country right now. And they won't be happy until they can expand this by making it more easily available to all predators....

Utah Court Convicts Man for Taking Video of Young Boys in Community Center Bathroom - Breitbart


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let me reiterate that my body does not belong to the government.  The state is not my pimp, and does not get to tell me who I must be naked in front of, according to THEIR preferences.
> 
> My body, my privacy, MY choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're ONLY a woman.  Male perverts have more rights than you do.  Their "rights" to invade your privacy are superior to any perceived right you feel you have about your segregated hygiene retreats.  When the USSC reviews this case (when and not if it happens), you will find that as a woman, you too will bow to the LGBT cult.  Just like children had to with Obergefell when, for the first time in over a thousand years, their contractual enjoyment of both a mother and father in marriage was ripped away without so much as consenting them about it.  Children now have to be imprisoned for life without either a mother or father as a condition of contract.
Click to expand...


And now you've just defined who REALLY has a "war on women".


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Huffington Post
> *'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
> NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎
> 
> Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark. The company's announcement on its website a week ago saying that transgender employees and customers could use the restroom (or fitting room) that ...



_Oops_....that only took all of a couple of hours to prove that HuffPo and NBC were either spreading liberal propaganda or are really stupid.

Target Stock Drops After Store Announces Controversial ‘Inclusivity’ Policy


----------



## Weatherman2020

Spotted my first tranny in a bathroom.


----------



## Silhouette

Weatherman2020 said:


> Spotted my first tranny in a bathroom.
> View attachment 73417


Yeah and it's a manual tranny.


----------



## Pop23

This is all elective 

No one has ever been forced to "transition"

If they claim they go through so much shit during the process, adding urinating in the appropriate bathroom ain't adding diddly squat to the entirety of the whole thing. 

Don't like it, don't do it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> Well, let me reiterate that my body does not belong to the government.  The state is not my pimp, and does not get to tell me who I must be naked in front of, according to THEIR preferences.
> 
> My body, my privacy, MY choice.



  A sick thing is that most of the same people who will reject your argument in this context use the same argument in to defend the savage practice of killing innocent unborn children in cold blood.


----------



## P@triot

Rottweiler said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huffington Post
> *'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
> NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎
> 
> Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark. The company's announcement on its website a week ago saying that transgender employees and customers could use the restroom (or fitting room) that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oops_....that only took all of a couple of hours to prove that HuffPo and NBC were either spreading liberal propaganda or are really stupid.
> 
> Target Stock Drops After Store Announces Controversial ‘Inclusivity’ Policy
Click to expand...

In just a few days, Target's stock has plummeted nearly 6% - representing over a $2.5 billion loss. More and more people are going to start to dump that stock now and it will plummet further. Let's hope this drives this despicable organization out of business.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rottweiler said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huffington Post
> *'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
> NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎
> 
> Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark. The company's announcement on its website a week ago saying that transgender employees and customers could use the restroom (or fitting room) that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oops_....that only took all of a couple of hours to prove that HuffPo and NBC were either spreading liberal propaganda or are really stupid.
> 
> Target Stock Drops After Store Announces Controversial ‘Inclusivity’ Policy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In just a few days, Target's stock has plummeted nearly 6% - representing over a $2.5 billion loss. More and more people are going to start to dump that stock now and it will plummet further. Let's hope this drives this despicable organization out of business.
Click to expand...

If you look at the retail sector as whole it suffered over the last week for reasons unrelated to the Target boycott

Over the past year, Target has traded in a range of $66.46 to $85.81 and is now at $79.77, 20% above that low. Over the last five market days, the 200-day moving average (MA) has remained constant while the 50-day MA has advanced 1.2%.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let me reiterate that my body does not belong to the government.  The state is not my pimp, and does not get to tell me who I must be naked in front of, according to THEIR preferences.
> 
> My body, my privacy, MY choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sick thing is that most of the same people who will reject your argument in this context use the same argument in to defend the savage practice of killing innocent unborn children in cold blood.
Click to expand...

But that is completely disingenuous argument as an abortion takes the life of another - it does *not* do _anything_ to the body of the pregnant woman.

I've always said that for liberal women who want to decry "it's MY body" then whatever happens to the fetus should happen to the woman. If they baby has its arm sucked off during the procedure, then the woman should have her arm sucked off. If the baby dies, the woman should die. Watch how fast abortions plummet. You know why? Because it's *not* their body. They are doing something to someone else's body (the son or daughter).


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huffington Post
> *'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
> NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎
> 
> Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark. The company's announcement on its website a week ago saying that transgender employees and customers could use the restroom (or fitting room) that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oops_....that only took all of a couple of hours to prove that HuffPo and NBC were either spreading liberal propaganda or are really stupid.
> 
> Target Stock Drops After Store Announces Controversial ‘Inclusivity’ Policy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In just a few days, Target's stock has plummeted nearly 6% - representing over a $2.5 billion loss. More and more people are going to start to dump that stock now and it will plummet further. Let's hope this drives this despicable organization out of business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at the retail sector as whole it suffered over the last week for reasons unrelated to the Target boycott
> 
> Over the past year, Target has traded in a range of $66.46 to $85.81 and is now at $79.77, 20% above that low. Over the last five market days, the 200-day moving average (MA) has remained constant while the 50-day MA has advanced 1.2%.
Click to expand...

Bwahahahaha!!!!! It plummeted nearly 6% and around $2 billion and it just happened to be the week that they announced their unhinged radical left-wing policy and were boycotted by over five million people but that's just a "coincidence".

Oh please...it amazes me how you people simply can't accept reality.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rottweiler said:


> But that is completely disingenuous argument as an abortion takes the life of another - it does *not* do _anything_ to the body of the pregnant woman


.

Many women die from pregnancy stooge LOl look up the term "ectopic pregnacy"...

*Woman Denied Abortion Dies in Agony at Hospital*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rottweiler said:


> Bwahahahaha!!!!! It plummeted nearly 6% and around $2 billion and it just happened to be the week that they announced their unhinged radical left-wing policy and were boycotted by over five million people but that's just a "coincidence".
> 
> Oh please...it amazes me how you people simply can't accept reality.




You know I was out as a kid one night and threw a stone at a power pole...at that same time it was announced that there had been a great power blackout in the NE of our country...I thought I did it LOL

Look at the Business analysis on Target ...no the entire retail sector had an off week...they are above the fifty day average...stocks do go up and down ...ts traditional ...


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is completely disingenuous argument as an abortion takes the life of another - it does *not* do _anything_ to the body of the pregnant woman
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Many women die from pregnancy stooge LOl look up the term "ectopic pregnacy"...
> 
> *Woman Denied Abortion Dies in Agony at Hospital*
Click to expand...

What does childbirth have to do with abortions??? Complete opposites there chief.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rottweiler said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is completely disingenuous argument as an abortion takes the life of another - it does *not* do _anything_ to the body of the pregnant woman
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Many women die from pregnancy stooge LOl look up the term "ectopic pregnacy"...
> 
> *Woman Denied Abortion Dies in Agony at Hospital*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does childbirth have to do with abortions??? Complete opposites there chief.
Click to expand...

Child birth requires pregnancy which you grandly declared  does nothing to the woman...being denied abortion Kills


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!!!! It plummeted nearly 6% and around $2 billion and it just happened to be the week that they announced their unhinged radical left-wing policy and were boycotted by over five million people but that's just a "coincidence".
> 
> Oh please...it amazes me how you people simply can't accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I was out as a kid one night and threw a stone at a power pole...at that same time it was announced that there had been a great power blackout in the NE of our country...I thought I did it LOL
> 
> Look at the Business analysis on Target ...no the entire retail sector had an off week...they are above the fifty day average...stocks do go up and down ...ts traditional ...
Click to expand...

Did the entire retail sector see their stock plummet almost 6% and neatly $2 billion? Game over


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rottweiler said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is completely disingenuous argument as an abortion takes the life of another - it does *not* do _anything_ to the body of the pregnant woman
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Many women die from pregnancy stooge LOl look up the term "ectopic pregnacy"...
> 
> *Woman Denied Abortion Dies in Agony at Hospital*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does childbirth have to do with abortions??? Complete opposites there chief.
Click to expand...


You are just an entitled white male with crazed opinions about women and their bodies


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rottweiler said:


> Did the entire retail sector see their stock plummet almost 6% and neatly $2 billion? Game over


No read the business analysis on Target stores LOL...do you know what a Stocks* "Fifty day average?* is ....there is also a 200 day trading average ...those are used to get a true picture of a stocks performance because day to day and even week to week there is choppiness....


----------



## Slade3200

Does anybody see this as a pretty silly argument? I mean does anybody anywhere ever enforce or regulate who uses which bathroom?


----------



## Silhouette

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the entire retail sector see their stock plummet almost 6% and neatly $2 billion? Game over
> 
> 
> 
> No read the business analysis on Target stores LOL...do you know what a Stocks* "Fifty day average?* is ....there is also a 200 day trading average ...those are used to get a true picture of a stocks performance because day to day and even week to week there is choppiness....
Click to expand...

Dude, the reality is as everyone knows, you go scaring off the mainstay of your customer base (women, young and old) by assuring them men will be lurking in their segregated private hygiene retreats any time of the day or night...and most women have to "go" statistically during a long shopping trip, then the direct rendering is and will be a loss in sales.

This isn't rocket science; though you've done your level best to spin and obfuscate it like it's some great complex mystery without a causal agent.

  Men in women's bathrooms directly translates into a loss of sales in a department store where women used to shop.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the entire retail sector see their stock plummet almost 6% and neatly $2 billion? Game over
> 
> 
> 
> No read the business analysis on Target stores LOL...do you know what a Stocks* "Fifty day average?* is ....there is also a 200 day trading average ...those are used to get a true picture of a stocks performance because day to day and even week to week there is choppiness....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, the reality is as everyone knows, you go scaring off the mainstay of your customer base (women, young and old) by assuring them men will be lurking in their segregated private hygiene retreats any time of the day or night...and most women have to "go" statistically during a long shopping trip, then the direct rendering is and will be a loss in sales.
> 
> This isn't rocket science; though you've done your level best to spin and obfuscate it like it's some great complex mystery without a causal agent.
> 
> Men in women's bathrooms directly translates into a loss of sales in a department store where women used to shop.
Click to expand...

That's just not a good point. I don't think people care that much to have it affect sales. The publicity goes both ways and probably ends up helping a business that is on the inclusive side. The "men in women's bathrooms", and "perverts praying on little girls" arguments are bloated political talking points that are more laughable than real.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

What I believe will happen is that Right wing sources such as fake journalist and convicted criminal James O'Keefe or the people behind the  fake planned parenthood videos or others will launch video recording operations aimed at embarrassing Target stores  with set up and edited videos of little girls being accosted in Target bathrooms .... I think there is a good chance that will happen..it will keep this story alive ...


----------



## Slade3200

TyroneSlothrop said:


> What I believe will happen is that Right wing sources such as fake journalist and convicted criminal James O'Keefe or the people behind the  fake planned parenthood videos or others will launch video recording operations aimed at embarrassing Target stores  with set up and edited videos of little girls being accosted in Target bathrooms .... I think there is a good chance that will happen..it will keep this story alive ...


Let's hope not... I've also been curious about when Ted Cruz or the other talking point whores use the old pervert in the bathroom with little girls argument, why hasn't anybody asked him if he is ok with that person being in the bathroom with little boys? It kinda negates the talking point in my opinion.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Silhouette

Tyrone would have us believe that Target announcing to its main customer base (women) "You have to get used to men being in your bathrooms in our stores from now on" translates into an increase in sales.  

The bullshit factory just keeps pumping it out hot, loud and repetitive, as a substitute for stark, cold truth.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Tyrone would have us believe that Target announcing to its main customer base (women) "You have to get used to men being in your bathrooms in our stores from now on" translates into an increase in sales.
> 
> The bullshit factory just keeps pumping it out hot, loud and repetitive, as a substitute for stark, cold truth.


Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.



  There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.

  And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let me reiterate that my body does not belong to the government.  The state is not my pimp, and does not get to tell me who I must be naked in front of, according to THEIR preferences.
> 
> My body, my privacy, MY choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sick thing is that most of the same people who will reject your argument in this context use the same argument in to defend the savage practice of killing innocent unborn children in cold blood.
Click to expand...


Why do you think I'm using it?  It's all about highlighting their inconsistency and hypocrisy in making these arguments ONLY when the "choice" in question is killing an unborn child, and on every other subject, it's "Shut your mouth and fall in line, peon".


----------



## Lilah

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so dude, can you answer the question on the table right now?  Show a link to a story about someone being a bigot to a trans person.  Show one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of these degraded scumbags, merely objecting to the presence of a man in the women's restroom constitutes _“being a bigot to a trans person”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its passing laws to prevent folks from peeing that sucks
Click to expand...


Why aren't you able to pee?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.





Bob Blaylock said:


> There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.
> 
> *And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine*.



 Bob Blaylock


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.
> 
> And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
Click to expand...

Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that.

The fact is, there are groups of both men and women that are not ok with the trans community, they view them as people with mental disorders. To these people, whom seem to share your viewpoint, it won't matter whether a trans is in the men's or women's room. The bigot women aren't going to like a "man" wearing high heels in their bathroom and the bigot men would object just as much to a trans woman applying her lipstick in their bathroom. It's a lose lose situation and I don't feel any need to pander to bigots


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that *there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that*.



The difference between a man and a "trans woman" (misnomer, the beast doesn't exist) is that the man still has a penis and testicles and the mutilated man doesn't, is incontinent, sexually numb and still just as depressed statistically, possibly moreso, than before he coerced "physicians" to help him amputate his healthy organs.

We recognize the difference.  Too bad you don't.  But professionals do: BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.
> 
> And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that.
Click to expand...


  No, there really isn't.  A “trans woman” is a man.  Even if h'orsh'/it has gone through hormone treatments and surgery, h'orsh'/it is still, by every meaningful, objective, biological criterion, male, and not female.  To claim that there is any rational basis to consider such a person to be female is simply nonsense.




Slade3200 said:


> The fact is, there are groups of both men and women that are not ok with the trans community, they view them as people with mental disorders. To these people, whom seem to share your viewpoint, it won't matter whether a trans is in the men's or women's room. The bigot women aren't going to like a "man" wearing high heels in their bathroom and the bigot men would object just as much to a trans woman applying her lipstick in their bathroom. It's a lose lose situation and I don't feel any need to pander to bigots



  Your side has played the “bigot!” card so often and so frivolously, that it no longer means anything, if ever it did.

  No, accepting hard science as being more credible than wrong-wing madness and fantasies does not make one a “bigot“.  And there is no good reason why sane people should feel any obligation to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to the delusions of those who are mad.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that *there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between a man and a "trans woman" (misnomer, the beast doesn't exist) is that the man still has a penis and testicles and the mutilated man doesn't, is incontinent, sexually numb and still just as depressed statistically, possibly moreso, than before he coerced "physicians" to help him amputate his healthy organs.
> 
> We recognize the difference.  Too bad you don't.  But professionals do: BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures
Click to expand...

Congrats on writing the most obnoxious post that I've read today


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.
> 
> And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there really isn't.  A “trans woman” is a man.  Even if h'orsh'/it has gone through hormone treatments and surgery, h'orsh'/it is still,by every meaningful, objective, biological criterion, male, and not female.  To claim that there is any rational basis to consider such a person to be female is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, there are groups of both men and women that are not ok with the trans community, they view them as people with mental disorders. To these people, whom seem to share your viewpoint, it won't matter whether a trans is in the men's or women's room. The bigot women aren't going to like a "man" wearing high heels in their bathroom and the bigot men would object just as much to a trans woman applying her lipstick in their bathroom. It's a lose lose situation and I don't feel any need to pander to bigots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side has played the “bigot!” card so often and so frivolously, that it no longer means anything, if ever it did.
> 
> No, accepting hard science as being more credible than wrong-wing madness and fantasies does not make one a “bigot“.  And there is no good reason why sane people should feel any obligation to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to the delusions of those who are mad.
Click to expand...

How is bigot an inaccurate label? 
It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?

I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize for them while you deamonize them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize [sic] for them while you deamonize [sic] them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.



  I understand the difference between male and female, between men and women, between boys and girls.  I understand why this difference is important.

  You, apparently, do not.  That is the problem.

  A man, in high heels and a dress, looking like some 5-year-old's mother (assuming the rare case of a tranny who can credibly pass as h'orsh'/it's claimed “gender” rather than as h'orsh'/it's actual sex) is still a man, and h'orsh'/it still has no damn business being in the women's restroom.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize [sic] for them while you deamonize [sic] them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the difference between male and female, between men and women, between boys and girls.  I understand why this difference is important.
> 
> You, apparently, do not.  That is the problem.
> 
> A man, in high heels and a dress, looking like some 5-year-old's mother (assuming the rare case of a tranny who can credibly pass as h'orsh'/it's claimed “gender” rather than as h'orsh'/it's actual sex) is still a man, and h'orsh'/it still has no damn business being in the women's restroom.
Click to expand...

You're a simple fellow living in a black and white world, I get it. Luckily for you there are still many traditional, old fashioned towns in rural America for you to live and thrive. Progressive America is moving in a different direction which is their choice and right. Deal with it.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> You're a simple fellow living in a black and white world, I get it. Luckily for you there are still many traditional, old fashioned towns in rural America for you to live and thrive. Progressive America is moving in a different direction which is their choice and right. Deal with it.



Not if the GOP regains power in POTUS and the Court.  Then we will restore the ballast of conservative progression instead of wanton, blind and insane exponentially-escalating progression your cult favors.

Deal with it.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Rottweiler said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huffington Post
> *'Bathroom' Protests Will Likely Leave Target Unscathed, Experts Say*
> NBCNews.com  - ‎8 hours ago‎
> 
> Conservative groups are taking aim at Target, but retail analysts don't think they'll leave a mark. The company's announcement on its website a week ago saying that transgender employees and customers could use the restroom (or fitting room) that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oops_....that only took all of a couple of hours to prove that HuffPo and NBC were either spreading liberal propaganda or are really stupid.
> 
> Target Stock Drops After Store Announces Controversial ‘Inclusivity’ Policy
Click to expand...

I've been checking since this became public. Target had a slow last quarter, but the gains have not been much.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Slade3200 said:


> Does anybody see this as a pretty silly argument? I mean does anybody anywhere ever enforce or regulate who uses which bathroom?


It's the early October Surprise.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.
> 
> And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there really isn't.  A “trans woman” is a man.  Even if h'orsh'/it has gone through hormone treatments and surgery, h'orsh'/it is still,by every meaningful, objective, biological criterion, male, and not female.  To claim that there is any rational basis to consider such a person to be female is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, there are groups of both men and women that are not ok with the trans community, they view them as people with mental disorders. To these people, whom seem to share your viewpoint, it won't matter whether a trans is in the men's or women's room. The bigot women aren't going to like a "man" wearing high heels in their bathroom and the bigot men would object just as much to a trans woman applying her lipstick in their bathroom. It's a lose lose situation and I don't feel any need to pander to bigots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side has played the “bigot!” card so often and so frivolously, that it no longer means anything, if ever it did.
> 
> No, accepting hard science as being more credible than wrong-wing madness and fantasies does not make one a “bigot“.  And there is no good reason why sane people should feel any obligation to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to the delusions of those who are mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is bigot an inaccurate label?
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize for them while you deamonize them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
Click to expand...

I think it has gone beyond someone just wearing high heels and hiking up their skirt to relieve themselves.

This has gone from not only bathrooms to locker rooms and showering facilities.

I have teenage granddaughters and their friends who are downright upset about the fact that biological boys are possibly going to be in the locker rooms while they are in undress.

One at 17 has already referred to it as child abuse.

The laws are going to have to be drastically changed as after relaying that concern I researched the NIH websight. These women and girls are not giving consent to those who are identifying as trans gendered to expose themselves.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize [sic] for them while you deamonize [sic] them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the difference between male and female, between men and women, between boys and girls.  I understand why this difference is important.
> 
> You, apparently, do not.  That is the problem.
> 
> A man, in high heels and a dress, looking like some 5-year-old's mother (assuming the rare case of a tranny who can credibly pass as h'orsh'/it's claimed “gender” rather than as h'orsh'/it's actual sex) is still a man, and h'orsh'/it still has no damn business being in the women's restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a simple fellow living in a black and white world, I get it. Luckily for you there are still many traditional, old fashioned towns in rural America for you to live and thrive. Progressive America is moving in a different direction which is their choice and right. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Why should those who object have to move to another State or country.

This situation needs to be addressed rationally and maturely.

Rejecting the feelings of these women and girls and referring to them as bigots and insulting them will only widen the divide.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a simple fellow living in a black and white world, I get it. Luckily for you there are still many traditional, old fashioned towns in rural America for you to live and thrive. Progressive America is moving in a different direction which is their choice and right. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the GOP regains power in POTUS and the Court.  Then we will restore the ballast of conservative progression instead of wanton, blind and insane exponentially-escalating progression your cult favors.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Keep dreaming, the only thing the GOP has that warrants support is the lower tax and conservative fiscal policies. Only problem is you all focus on trying to lower taxes for the uber rich whom most don't give a damn about. You're blowing the only strong point y'all have... Conservative social policy is what's killing the party, it may already be dead.


----------



## Slade3200

Yousaidwhat said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you want to be manipulative and phrase it like a dumbass... You do realize that there is a difference between a man and a transgender right? I think many women are fine with transgender females in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.
> 
> And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there really isn't.  A “trans woman” is a man.  Even if h'orsh'/it has gone through hormone treatments and surgery, h'orsh'/it is still,by every meaningful, objective, biological criterion, male, and not female.  To claim that there is any rational basis to consider such a person to be female is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, there are groups of both men and women that are not ok with the trans community, they view them as people with mental disorders. To these people, whom seem to share your viewpoint, it won't matter whether a trans is in the men's or women's room. The bigot women aren't going to like a "man" wearing high heels in their bathroom and the bigot men would object just as much to a trans woman applying her lipstick in their bathroom. It's a lose lose situation and I don't feel any need to pander to bigots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side has played the “bigot!” card so often and so frivolously, that it no longer means anything, if ever it did.
> 
> No, accepting hard science as being more credible than wrong-wing madness and fantasies does not make one a “bigot“.  And there is no good reason why sane people should feel any obligation to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to the delusions of those who are mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is bigot an inaccurate label?
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize for them while you deamonize them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it has gone beyond someone just wearing high heels and hiking up their skirt to relieve themselves.
> 
> This has gone from not only bathrooms to locker rooms and showering facilities.
> 
> I have teenage granddaughters and their friends who are downright upset about the fact that biological boys are possibly going to be in the locker rooms while they are in undress.
> 
> One at 17 has already referred to it as child abuse.
> 
> The laws are going to have to be drastically changed as after relaying that concern I researched the NIH websight. These women and girls are not giving consent to those who are identifying as trans gendered to expose themselves.
Click to expand...

I think that is a very exaggerated and unrealistic scenario painted by opposers to build fear and paranoia. When talking about children the whole scenario of a boy dressing and identifying as a girl and via versa is very complex issue and needs to be dealt with in a delicate way, whether it be in the girls room or the boys room, it becomes a school and community issue


----------



## Slade3200

Yousaidwhat said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize [sic] for them while you deamonize [sic] them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the difference between male and female, between men and women, between boys and girls.  I understand why this difference is important.
> 
> You, apparently, do not.  That is the problem.
> 
> A man, in high heels and a dress, looking like some 5-year-old's mother (assuming the rare case of a tranny who can credibly pass as h'orsh'/it's claimed “gender” rather than as h'orsh'/it's actual sex) is still a man, and h'orsh'/it still has no damn business being in the women's restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a simple fellow living in a black and white world, I get it. Luckily for you there are still many traditional, old fashioned towns in rural America for you to live and thrive. Progressive America is moving in a different direction which is their choice and right. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should those who object have to move to another State or country.
> 
> This situation needs to be addressed rationally and maturely.
> 
> Rejecting the feelings of these women and girls and referring to them as bigots and insulting them will only widen the divide.
Click to expand...

I agree, and I'm not calling all who oppose this integration bigots... I only use that term specifically at people based on the language and attitude they use in their arguments. Many in this board fit into that category. I respect your argument and that opinion of your granddaughter. I don't think there should be an open locker room policy in school as the girls and boys have just as many rights as LGBT. I would like to find a way to help people that struggle with the estrangement and judgement that LGBT children go through and explore solutions that help progress acceptance


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Slade3200 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is certainly a very big difference between a “transgender woman” and an actual woman.  As a matter of objective, immutable, biological fact, a “transgender woman” is a man, and not a woman.
> 
> And if you're going to claim that anything beyond a very small minority of women are OK with strange men being in the women's restroom with them, then I'm calling solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
> 
> 
> 
> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there really isn't.  A “trans woman” is a man.  Even if h'orsh'/it has gone through hormone treatments and surgery, h'orsh'/it is still,by every meaningful, objective, biological criterion, male, and not female.  To claim that there is any rational basis to consider such a person to be female is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, there are groups of both men and women that are not ok with the trans community, they view them as people with mental disorders. To these people, whom seem to share your viewpoint, it won't matter whether a trans is in the men's or women's room. The bigot women aren't going to like a "man" wearing high heels in their bathroom and the bigot men would object just as much to a trans woman applying her lipstick in their bathroom. It's a lose lose situation and I don't feel any need to pander to bigots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side has played the “bigot!” card so often and so frivolously, that it no longer means anything, if ever it did.
> 
> No, accepting hard science as being more credible than wrong-wing madness and fantasies does not make one a “bigot“.  And there is no good reason why sane people should feel any obligation to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to the delusions of those who are mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is bigot an inaccurate label?
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize for them while you deamonize them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it has gone beyond someone just wearing high heels and hiking up their skirt to relieve themselves.
> 
> This has gone from not only bathrooms to locker rooms and showering facilities.
> 
> I have teenage granddaughters and their friends who are downright upset about the fact that biological boys are possibly going to be in the locker rooms while they are in undress.
> 
> One at 17 has already referred to it as child abuse.
> 
> The laws are going to have to be drastically changed as after relaying that concern I researched the NIH websight. These women and girls are not giving consent to those who are identifying as trans gendered to expose themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is a very exaggerated and unrealistic scenario painted by opposers to build fear and paranoia. When talking about children the whole scenario of a boy dressing and identifying as a girl and via versa is very complex issue and needs to be dealt with in a delicate way, whether it be in the girls room or the boys room, it becomes a school and community issue
Click to expand...

Thank you.

As I have said. This is a delicate issue and I do have compassion for these people. These questions were posed to me and was looking for clarity short of getting a canned response from addressing it with our Representatives.


----------



## Slade3200

Yousaidwhat said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your being completely one sided here. I recognize that there is a difference between a trans woman and a natural born women. But it is also true that there is a difference between a trans woman and a man, you seem unable to recognize or admit to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there really isn't.  A “trans woman” is a man.  Even if h'orsh'/it has gone through hormone treatments and surgery, h'orsh'/it is still,by every meaningful, objective, biological criterion, male, and not female.  To claim that there is any rational basis to consider such a person to be female is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, there are groups of both men and women that are not ok with the trans community, they view them as people with mental disorders. To these people, whom seem to share your viewpoint, it won't matter whether a trans is in the men's or women's room. The bigot women aren't going to like a "man" wearing high heels in their bathroom and the bigot men would object just as much to a trans woman applying her lipstick in their bathroom. It's a lose lose situation and I don't feel any need to pander to bigots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side has played the “bigot!” card so often and so frivolously, that it no longer means anything, if ever it did.
> 
> No, accepting hard science as being more credible than wrong-wing madness and fantasies does not make one a “bigot“.  And there is no good reason why sane people should feel any obligation to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to the delusions of those who are mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is bigot an inaccurate label?
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize for them while you deamonize them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it has gone beyond someone just wearing high heels and hiking up their skirt to relieve themselves.
> 
> This has gone from not only bathrooms to locker rooms and showering facilities.
> 
> I have teenage granddaughters and their friends who are downright upset about the fact that biological boys are possibly going to be in the locker rooms while they are in undress.
> 
> One at 17 has already referred to it as child abuse.
> 
> The laws are going to have to be drastically changed as after relaying that concern I researched the NIH websight. These women and girls are not giving consent to those who are identifying as trans gendered to expose themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is a very exaggerated and unrealistic scenario painted by opposers to build fear and paranoia. When talking about children the whole scenario of a boy dressing and identifying as a girl and via versa is very complex issue and needs to be dealt with in a delicate way, whether it be in the girls room or the boys room, it becomes a school and community issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> As I have said. This is a delicate issue and I do have compassion for these people. These questions were posed to me and was looking for clarity short of getting a canned response from addressing it with our Representatives.
Click to expand...

It is a very tough situation and if we can stop painting trans people as 50 year old pedifile men and actually look at what most cases look like then perhaps we can discuss some compassionate solutions. Just do a google search for trans children and read or watch some stories. Does this little girl belong In the boys or girls bathroom?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Slade3200 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there really isn't.  A “trans woman” is a man.  Even if h'orsh'/it has gone through hormone treatments and surgery, h'orsh'/it is still,by every meaningful, objective, biological criterion, male, and not female.  To claim that there is any rational basis to consider such a person to be female is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> Your side has played the “bigot!” card so often and so frivolously, that it no longer means anything, if ever it did.
> 
> No, accepting hard science as being more credible than wrong-wing madness and fantasies does not make one a “bigot“.  And there is no good reason why sane people should feel any obligation to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to the delusions of those who are mad.
> 
> 
> 
> How is bigot an inaccurate label?
> It's not an issue of science and biology, it's an issue of identity. I honestly don't think you all even understand your argument. Do you honestly want your 5 year old boy standing at a urinal next to somebody who looks like his mom, wearing a dress and high heels? Doesn't it make more sense for that man, woman, tranny, whatever you want to call it, be In the ladys room? Same for the vice versa?
> 
> I admit it is a strange situation... I double take every time a see a tranny. But I have no desire to make their lives even harder than they currently are. I simpathize for them while you deamonize them. That simple fact clearly displays who is in the right about this situation IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it has gone beyond someone just wearing high heels and hiking up their skirt to relieve themselves.
> 
> This has gone from not only bathrooms to locker rooms and showering facilities.
> 
> I have teenage granddaughters and their friends who are downright upset about the fact that biological boys are possibly going to be in the locker rooms while they are in undress.
> 
> One at 17 has already referred to it as child abuse.
> 
> The laws are going to have to be drastically changed as after relaying that concern I researched the NIH websight. These women and girls are not giving consent to those who are identifying as trans gendered to expose themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is a very exaggerated and unrealistic scenario painted by opposers to build fear and paranoia. When talking about children the whole scenario of a boy dressing and identifying as a girl and via versa is very complex issue and needs to be dealt with in a delicate way, whether it be in the girls room or the boys room, it becomes a school and community issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> As I have said. This is a delicate issue and I do have compassion for these people. These questions were posed to me and was looking for clarity short of getting a canned response from addressing it with our Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a very tough situation and if we can stop painting trans people as 50 year old pedifile men and actually look at what most cases look like then perhaps we can discuss some compassionate solutions. Just do a google search for trans children and read or watch some stories. Does this little girl belong In the boys or girls bathroom?
Click to expand...

I've seen plenty and like I said, most times I wouldn't know. Lived in L.A. Many out there. In Maryland now and they are at the beaches.

I had to take a second look one day in the grocery store. Still was not quite sure.

Most times I'm too busy to notice most of this and I spend most of my time in public. That alone is enough for me. lol.


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> What I believe will happen is that Right wing sources such as fake journalist and convicted criminal James O'Keefe or the people behind the  fake planned parenthood videos or others will launch video recording operations aimed at embarrassing Target stores  with set up and edited videos of little girls being accosted in Target bathrooms .... I think there is a good chance that will happen..it will keep this story alive ...


Ohhh....so the Acorn videos were "fake" and the Planned Parenthood videos were _also_ "fake"?

Only a liberal could deny evidence on _video_. Only an unhinged libtard ideologue who is completely incapable of accepting reality could deny _multiple_ videos.


----------



## P@triot

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Yeah - because when we see a man walking into the women's room we can immediately take action. _Duh_....


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> It is a very tough situation and if we can stop painting trans people as 50 year old pedifile men and actually look at what most cases look like then perhaps we can discuss some compassionate solutions.



We don't need "compassionate solutions". The 0.3% of the country does not get to decide for the 99.7% how things work. Since the beginning of time, these mentally ill people were forced to use the correct bathroom and they were just fine. It's not going to kill them to have to use the bathroom they _should_ use for 3 or 4 minutes.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very tough situation and if we can stop painting trans people as 50 year old pedifile men and actually look at what most cases look like then perhaps we can discuss some compassionate solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need "compassionate solutions". The 0.3% of the country does not get to decide for the 99.7% how things work. Since the beginning of time, these mentally ill people were forced to use the correct bathroom and they were just fine. It's not going to kill them to have to use the bathroom they _should_ use for 3 or 4 minutes.
Click to expand...

You are entitled to your opinion but your viewpoint is close to if not already in the minority. the future will progress beyond your old school tradition views and towards a more inclusive society. Gay marriage is here to stay and more policies are to come. You can keep whining and fighting about it or work with it to make the policies as good and effective as possible.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very tough situation and if we can stop painting trans people as 50 year old pedifile men and actually look at what most cases look like then perhaps we can discuss some compassionate solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need "compassionate solutions". The 0.3% of the country does not get to decide for the 99.7% how things work. Since the beginning of time, these mentally ill people were forced to use the correct bathroom and they were just fine. It's not going to kill them to have to use the bathroom they _should_ use for 3 or 4 minutes.
Click to expand...

I have an idea for you... Take your lame .3% argument and compare to the % of haters that don't care about the feelings of transgenders and you get the very low odds of the haters will ever have to confront this situation. With odds that low why would you even care about this policy? Just let people be who they want to be


----------



## Dragonlady

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You now how liberals violate the law, refuse the right to free speech, and resort to violence _all_ the time. Well...something occurred to me....
> 
> I would *love* to see very large "gangs" of decent American men get together (say 20 - 30) and just make life a living _hell_ for any Target shopper trying to use the restroom. Have them hang out and the moment a woman tries to use the restroom, have all of them go in and crowd around her stall. Make her soooo uncomfortable and sel-conscious about the entire thing. Crowd around her and stare at her while she washes her hands. *Don't* do anything illegal - just make it the most horrible and "unprivate" experience for them.
> 
> The "normal" liberal woman will get tired of that quickly and will stop shopping at Target (putting that miserable organization out of business). The extreme liberal woman will most certainly resort to violence in the moment. Then you just call the police and have her arrested (especially with all of those witnesses). Now you not only get these violent idiots off the streets and into jails where they belong - but they won't be able to vote for more of this insanity from jail!
> 
> Violent liberals off the streets, Target out of business, and rational adults elected to public offices again! It's a true win-win-win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree.
> 
> Yes, it makes a point, but at too much cost too too many innocents.
> 
> I think I can safely say that the vast majority of women are on our side on this—that they do not want men in their restrooms, especially not creepy, perverted, “transwomen” men.  We'd be attacking our own allies with such a stunt, more than we'd be attacking our enemies.
> 
> And, even if there are women in there who are on the side of these perverts, that is no excuse for engaging ourselves in any semblance of this perversion.  By pulling such a stunt, we would ourselves be demonstrating the exact sort of contempt for women, and disregard for their safety, modesty, and virtue, that we profess to be fighting.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Once again, idiot men are telling us what's right for women. If you want to protect women from perverts, do something about guys using date rape drugs on women. That's a REAL problem women face every day. 

If you look like a woman, and wish to use the women's washroom, do so. Just like you've been doing for years. 

If you look like a man, use the men's room.  I don't want Chaz Bono in the Ladies' room, or any other trans male with facial hair and muscles. 

Conservatives need to act like grown ups. A tall order to be sure. Protecting women when we don't need it, and telling women we're asking for it when we're raped.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very tough situation and if we can stop painting trans people as 50 year old pedifile men and actually look at what most cases look like then perhaps we can discuss some compassionate solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need "compassionate solutions". The 0.3% of the country does not get to decide for the 99.7% how things work. Since the beginning of time, these mentally ill people were forced to use the correct bathroom and they were just fine. It's not going to kill them to have to use the bathroom they _should_ use for 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion but your viewpoint is close to if not already in the minority. the future will progress beyond your old school tradition views and towards a more inclusive society. Gay marriage is here to stay and more policies are to come. You can keep whining and fighting about it or work with it to make the policies as good and effective as possible.
Click to expand...

Yeah - I know. I hear every single day liberals making all of these wild predictions with false bravado about how the country will look exactly how they want it to look. But when you compare their hilarious predictions to reality, you see that none of them are Nostradamus.

Do you know what your idea of "progress" has done? Given rise to the Tea Party. You were blessed with a RINO liberal as Speaker of the House in John Boehner. But your side, in their infinite ignorance, pushed for so much radicalization that the American people have now stood up and said "we're pushing out even Republican's and replacing them with r_eal_ conservative Tea Party members". Out of nowhere, people who had never held office before (like Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, etc.) stood up to put this country back on track and got elected. The House was turned over to conservatives. Then the Senate was turned over to conservatives. Planned Parenthood facilities around the nation have been shut down (some states are down to one or two facilities in their _entire_ state). In (2010?) - California, one of the most liberal states in the country - overwhelmingly voted down gay marriage. More states than ever before now issue conceal carry permits. And your side has unquestionably created the monster that is Donald Trump.

Let me tell you - if Trump gets elected to the White House (and for the record, I can't stand the a-hole) - you can kiss your ideology goodbye. The man brings a hammer and will violate the Constitution every way he can (just like your side does every day) to make sure the cancer known as liberalism is eliminated.

As far as the original issue here - here is the bottom line my friend. A person does *not* get to wake up and decide what they are. If you were born with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome, you are a man. And that is an indisputable, medical science fact. If you were born white (like Rachel Dolezal) you do *not* get to proclaim yourself black. I knew that liberals lived to lie, but even by their own disgusting low standards, these are egregious lies. We will not refer to a man as a woman. We will not refer to a white person as a black person. I will not refer to a human as a bird. You cannot force me to lie or to accept a lie no matter how many laws you pass. Lying and accepting lies is not "progress". It's regress. It's a tool as old as time - used by Jacob in the Bible, used by Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's, used by liberals today, all for the same purpose - to advance evil.

At the end of the day, no laws will matter. When my two precious daughters go into a public restroom (as they did today), I will stand outside that restroom (as I did today) and any male that attempts to go in will be prevented from doing so. If I have to resort to violence - so be it. I have to resort to weapons (of which I _always_ carry on me), so be it. There is nothing I will not resort to in order to make sure my daughters are safe from the sick and sexually deviant stuff that excites you and which you want to push on society. So at worst for you, you're going to get defeated in this quest. At best for you, you'll get your laws passed and then get all of your sexually deviant pals hurt badly as they attempt to violate the rights and privacy of women and children.


----------



## bravoactual

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.

Your yammering about something that does not happen.

Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.  

Get over yourself


----------



## Cecilie1200

bravoactual said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.
> 
> Your yammering about something that does not happen.
> 
> Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.
> 
> Get over yourself
Click to expand...


And what ever gave you the erroneous impression that transgender people are looking merely for the ability to run into an empty restroom with a guard at the door because the other one's out of order or whatever?  No, dear, they want to be "one of the girls", and they want to force "the girls" to accept it like the good little state chattel that liberals try to make us.


----------



## bornright

I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?


----------



## P@triot

bravoactual said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.
> 
> Your yammering about something that does not happen.
> 
> Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.
> 
> Get over yourself
Click to expand...

This thread is filled with them. Below is one of the worst examples of this so far. But before we get to that - can we just point out your arrogance mixed with your ignorance. You come in here popping off at the mouth about how this doesn't happen and to "get over yourself" without doing _any_ research or being aware of current events. Perhaps....just _perhaps_....you might want to do a little more research, and show a _lot_ more humility, in the future?

From the articles: "He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice."

Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling

Man found in women's locker room cites new transgender bathroom rule

So please don't come in here and arrogantly proclaim "this doesn't happen" when it does happen.


----------



## P@triot

bornright said:


> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?


I've asked it a thousand times through out this thread BR. They can't answer it. Nobody can convince me that someone is mentally tormented by having to take 3 or 4 minutes out of the day to use the correct restroom when in public. They know it. We know it. This is all about their being sexually excited by the deviance of the entire thing.

Recently liberals had a pedophile write an article in (the New York Times was it?) in which the pedophile tried to make himself out to be the victim. How hard his life is, blah, blah, blah. And instead of being called out for the sick S.O.B. that he was, liberals stood up and celebrated. Why? Because they want to "normalize" it. Saul Alinsky in his book Rules for Radicals (which is a playbook for liberals) referred to it as a "shove". You just keep trying to "normalize" the most sexually deviant and disturbing behaviors day in and day out until society accepts it and consider it "normal". It should also be noted that the dedication in Saul's book is to (and I quote) "the first rebel" - _Satan_. So, I mean, that should tell you all about the liberal ideology.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very tough situation and if we can stop painting trans people as 50 year old pedifile men and actually look at what most cases look like then perhaps we can discuss some compassionate solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need "compassionate solutions". The 0.3% of the country does not get to decide for the 99.7% how things work. Since the beginning of time, these mentally ill people were forced to use the correct bathroom and they were just fine. It's not going to kill them to have to use the bathroom they _should_ use for 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion but your viewpoint is close to if not already in the minority. the future will progress beyond your old school tradition views and towards a more inclusive society. Gay marriage is here to stay and more policies are to come. You can keep whining and fighting about it or work with it to make the policies as good and effective as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - I know. I hear every single day liberals making all of these wild predictions with false bravado about how the country will look exactly how they want it to look. But when you compare their hilarious predictions to reality, you see that none of them are Nostradamus.
> 
> Do you know what your idea of "progress" has done? Given rise to the Tea Party. You were blessed with a RINO liberal as Speaker of the House in John Boehner. But your side, in their infinite ignorance, pushed for so much radicalization that the American people have now stood up and said "we're pushing out even Republican's and replacing them with r_eal_ conservative Tea Party members". Out of nowhere, people who had never held office before (like Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, etc.) stood up to put this country back on track and got elected. The House was turned over to conservatives. Then the Senate was turned over to conservatives. Planned Parenthood facilities around the nation have been shut down (some states are down to one or two facilities in their _entire_ state). In (2010?) - California, one of the most liberal states in the country - overwhelmingly voted down gay marriage. More states than ever before now issue conceal carry permits. And your side has unquestionably created the monster that is Donald Trump.
> 
> Let me tell you - if Trump gets elected to the White House (and for the record, I can't stand the a-hole) - you can kiss your ideology goodbye. The man brings a hammer and will violate the Constitution every way he can (just like your side does every day) to make sure the cancer known as liberalism is eliminated.
> 
> As far as the original issue here - here is the bottom line my friend. A person does *not* get to wake up and decide what they are. If you were born with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome, you are a man. And that is an indisputable, medical science fact. If you were born white (like Rachel Dolezal) you do *not* get to proclaim yourself black. I knew that liberals lived to lie, but even by their own disgusting low standards, these are egregious lies. We will not refer to a man as a woman. We will not refer to a white person as a black person. I will not refer to a human as a bird. You cannot force me to lie or to accept a lie no matter how many laws you pass. Lying and accepting lies is not "progress". It's regress. It's a tool as old as time - used by Jacob in the Bible, used by Adolf Hitler and the Nazi's, used by liberals today, all for the same purpose - to advance evil.
> 
> At the end of the day, no laws will matter. When my two precious daughters go into a public restroom (as they did today), I will stand outside that restroom (as I did today) and any male that attempts to go in will be prevented from doing so. If I have to resort to violence - so be it. I have to resort to weapons (of which I _always_ carry on me), so be it. There is nothing I will not resort to in order to make sure my daughters are safe from the sick and sexually deviant stuff that excites you and which you want to push on society. So at worst for you, you're going to get defeated in this quest. At best for you, you'll get your laws passed and then get all of your sexually deviant pals hurt badly as they attempt to violate the rights and privacy of women and children.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the laugh! So liberalism led to the big bad tea party?! Wow, you mean the party led by the likes of Ted Cruz and Sarah Palin? They are really showing us aren't they? I don't mean to ruin your fun but they are a complete joke. Then you bring up Rand Paul, the libertarian??? I'll just leave it at ???

The best part of your blubber was the Trump comment. Give it two months and you'll realize he is just as liberal as the Dems that you seem to hate.

As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?


----------



## bravoactual

bornright said:


> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?



A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.

A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.

A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.

A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.

A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex. 

A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> View attachment 73563



  That “little girl” is the “transgender” kid mentioned earlier, right?  Not a girl at all, but a boy, whose parents are abusing and exploiting him to promote the “transgender” madness?

  Yes, he belongs in the men's room, and not the women's room.  And his parents, and others involved in abusing and exploiting him belong in prison.


----------



## Slade3200

bornright said:


> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?


Google search "trans children"... let me know if you think the little girls you see belong in mens restrooms? It's a very complicated issue but this will give you some perspective of the other side. Instead of the knee jerk response, take 2 minutes and look at a few of these kids, watch a video or two and hear there story... Whether you understand it or not it is good to expose yourself to all point of views and not only unrealistic hypotheticals about 50 year old male pedifiles in the women's bathroom with little girls.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.
> 
> Your yammering about something that does not happen.
> 
> Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.
> 
> Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is filled with them. Below is one of the worst examples of this so far. But before we get to that - can we just point out your arrogance mixed with your ignorance. You come in here popping off at the mouth about how this doesn't happen and to "get over yourself" without doing _any_ research or being aware of current events. Perhaps....just _perhaps_....you might want to do a little more research, and show a _lot_ more humility, in the future?
> 
> From the articles: "He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice."
> 
> Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling
> 
> Man found in women's locker room cites new transgender bathroom rule
> 
> So please don't come in here and arrogantly proclaim "this doesn't happen" when it does happen.
Click to expand...




Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> View attachment 73563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That “little girl” is the “transgender” kid mentioned earlier, right?  Not a girl at all, but a boy, whose parents are abusing and exploiting him to promote the “transgender” madness?
> 
> Yes, he belongs in the men's room, and not the women's room.  And his parents, and others involved in abusing and exploiting him belong in prison.
Click to expand...

yes that little kid was born a boy and transitioned into a girl... It is a different kid than the video I posted before... If you took a few minutes and did some basic research you would see there are many many cases and you might learn a little about their experiences. Stating that it is abuse from their parents is a very ignorant statement. This is a medically diagnosed disorder (Gender Identity Disorder) that transgender people have that literally makes them feel like they are in the wrong body. There is a process that people need to go through to transition... its not like they wake up one day and decide they want to be a member of the opposite sex.  Educate yourself before you draw your opinions... please.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> That “little girl” is the “transgender” kid mentioned earlier, right?  Not a girl at all, but a boy, whose parents are abusing and exploiting him to promote the “transgender” madness?
> 
> Yes, he belongs in the men's room, and not the women's room.  And his parents, and others involved in abusing and exploiting him belong in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that little kid was born a boy and transitioned into a girl.
Click to expand...


  Sane peopel need to stop playing along with this sick dness,and we need to stiop putting up with fools such as yourself that insist on promoting it.

  A boy does not ever “transition” into a girl.  If he was born a boy, then he's a boy, and dressing him up in girls clothes, letting him grow his hair long, and calling him a “girl”, doesn't change the immutable fact that he's a boy.

  At the very best, idiots such as yourself who insist that a boy is a girl deserve only to be treated with mockery and ridicule and scorn, and dismissed as the ignorant fools that you are.




Slade3200 said:


> Stating that it is abuse from their parents is a very ignorant statement.



  It's the plain truth.  They are abusing and exploiting their child, for the purpose of promoting a sick and evil agenda, and to the major long-term detriment of that child.  This is serious abuse, and anyone who has any willing part in it belongs in prison, other child abusers.


----------



## Pop23

bravoactual said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
Click to expand...


And if you win this you can't keep either out of any restroom. 

So surely you have a point other than this?

Or do you?


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.
> 
> Your yammering about something that does not happen.
> 
> Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.
> 
> Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is filled with them. Below is one of the worst examples of this so far. But before we get to that - can we just point out your arrogance mixed with your ignorance. You come in here popping off at the mouth about how this doesn't happen and to "get over yourself" without doing _any_ research or being aware of current events. Perhaps....just _perhaps_....you might want to do a little more research, and show a _lot_ more humility, in the future?
> 
> From the articles: "He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice."
> 
> Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling
> 
> Man found in women's locker room cites new transgender bathroom rule
> 
> So please don't come in here and arrogantly proclaim "this doesn't happen" when it does happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> View attachment 73563
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That “little girl” is the “transgender” kid mentioned earlier, right?  Not a girl at all, but a boy, whose parents are abusing and exploiting him to promote the “transgender” madness?
> 
> Yes, he belongs in the men's room, and not the women's room.  And his parents, and others involved in abusing and exploiting him belong in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes that little kid was born a boy and transitioned into a girl... It is a different kid than the video I posted before... If you took a few minutes and did some basic research you would see there are many many cases and you might learn a little about their experiences. Stating that it is abuse from their parents is a very ignorant statement. This is a medically diagnosed disorder (Gender Identity Disorder) that transgender people have that literally makes them feel like they are in the wrong body. There is a process that people need to go through to transition... its not like they wake up one day and decide they want to be a member of the opposite sex.  Educate yourself before you draw your opinions... please.
Click to expand...


Born a boy and you think anyone can change that?

Will it have a period?

Will it worry about pregnancy?

Go through menopause?

It is now and always be a male.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> That “little girl” is the “transgender” kid mentioned earlier, right?  Not a girl at all, but a boy, whose parents are abusing and exploiting him to promote the “transgender” madness?
> 
> Yes, he belongs in the men's room, and not the women's room.  And his parents, and others involved in abusing and exploiting him belong in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that little kid was born a boy and transitioned into a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sane peopel need to stop playing along with this sick dness,and we need to stiop putting up with fools such as yourself that insist on promoting it.
> 
> A boy does not ever “transition” into a girl.  If he was born a boy, then he's a boy, and dressing him up in girls clothes, letting him grow his hair long, and calling him a “girl”, doesn't change the immutable fact that he's a boy.
> 
> At the very best, idiots such as yourself who insist that a boy is a girl deserve only to be treated with mockery and ridicule and scorn, and dismissed as the ignorant fools that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stating that it is abuse from their parents is a very ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the plain truth.  They are abusing and exploiting their child, for the purpose of promoting a sick and evil agenda, and to the major long-term detriment of that child.  This is serious abuse, and anyone who has any willing part in it belongs in prison, other child abusers.
Click to expand...

Ok, so your true colors are now out... I can cross you off the "able to have an intelligent discussion" list. You are completely clueless. Have fun in your bubble of ignorance. I'm done with you


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.
> 
> Your yammering about something that does not happen.
> 
> Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.
> 
> Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is filled with them. Below is one of the worst examples of this so far. But before we get to that - can we just point out your arrogance mixed with your ignorance. You come in here popping off at the mouth about how this doesn't happen and to "get over yourself" without doing _any_ research or being aware of current events. Perhaps....just _perhaps_....you might want to do a little more research, and show a _lot_ more humility, in the future?
> 
> From the articles: "He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice."
> 
> Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling
> 
> Man found in women's locker room cites new transgender bathroom rule
> 
> So please don't come in here and arrogantly proclaim "this doesn't happen" when it does happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> View attachment 73563
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That “little girl” is the “transgender” kid mentioned earlier, right?  Not a girl at all, but a boy, whose parents are abusing and exploiting him to promote the “transgender” madness?
> 
> Yes, he belongs in the men's room, and not the women's room.  And his parents, and others involved in abusing and exploiting him belong in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes that little kid was born a boy and transitioned into a girl... It is a different kid than the video I posted before... If you took a few minutes and did some basic research you would see there are many many cases and you might learn a little about their experiences. Stating that it is abuse from their parents is a very ignorant statement. This is a medically diagnosed disorder (Gender Identity Disorder) that transgender people have that literally makes them feel like they are in the wrong body. There is a process that people need to go through to transition... its not like they wake up one day and decide they want to be a member of the opposite sex.  Educate yourself before you draw your opinions... please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Born a boy and you think anyone can change that?
> 
> Will it have a period?
> 
> Will it worry about pregnancy?
> 
> Go through menopause?
> 
> It is now and always be a male.
Click to expand...

Take a 40 year old man with down syndrome who has the intellectual capacity of a 1st grader... Are you going to treat this person like a 40 year old man or like a 1st grade child?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, so your true colors are now out... I can cross you off the "able to have an intelligent discussion" list. You are completely clueless. Have fun in your bubble of ignorance. I'm done with you



  An ironic set of insults coming from someone who doesn't even grasp the difference between boys and girls.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.
> 
> Your yammering about something that does not happen.
> 
> Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.
> 
> Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is filled with them. Below is one of the worst examples of this so far. But before we get to that - can we just point out your arrogance mixed with your ignorance. You come in here popping off at the mouth about how this doesn't happen and to "get over yourself" without doing _any_ research or being aware of current events. Perhaps....just _perhaps_....you might want to do a little more research, and show a _lot_ more humility, in the future?
> 
> From the articles: "He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice."
> 
> Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling
> 
> Man found in women's locker room cites new transgender bathroom rule
> 
> So please don't come in here and arrogantly proclaim "this doesn't happen" when it does happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> View attachment 73563
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That “little girl” is the “transgender” kid mentioned earlier, right?  Not a girl at all, but a boy, whose parents are abusing and exploiting him to promote the “transgender” madness?
> 
> Yes, he belongs in the men's room, and not the women's room.  And his parents, and others involved in abusing and exploiting him belong in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes that little kid was born a boy and transitioned into a girl... It is a different kid than the video I posted before... If you took a few minutes and did some basic research you would see there are many many cases and you might learn a little about their experiences. Stating that it is abuse from their parents is a very ignorant statement. This is a medically diagnosed disorder (Gender Identity Disorder) that transgender people have that literally makes them feel like they are in the wrong body. There is a process that people need to go through to transition... its not like they wake up one day and decide they want to be a member of the opposite sex.  Educate yourself before you draw your opinions... please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Born a boy and you think anyone can change that?
> 
> Will it have a period?
> 
> Will it worry about pregnancy?
> 
> Go through menopause?
> 
> It is now and always be a male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a 40 year old man with down syndrome who has the intellectual capacity of a 1st grader... Are you going to treat this person like a 40 year old man or like a 1st grade child?
Click to expand...


WTF?

So are you saying transgenders are mentally disabled?


----------



## Pop23

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so your true colors are now out... I can cross you off the "able to have an intelligent discussion" list. You are completely clueless. Have fun in your bubble of ignorance. I'm done with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ironic set of insults coming from someone who doesn't even grasp the difference between boys and girls.
Click to expand...


If that's not ironic, nothing is


----------



## Wilbur Right

Pop23 said:


> WTF?
> 
> So are you saying transgenders are mentally disabled?






No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.


----------



## Wilbur Right

Pop23 said:


> If that's not ironic, nothing is






What is ironic about deciding that trying to have intelligent conversation with mental defectives (you) is a waste of time?


----------



## Pop23

Wilbur Right said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's not ironic, nothing is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is ironic about deciding that trying to have intelligent conversation with mental defectives (you) is a waste of time?
Click to expand...


I see. 

Woman to you are just a set of tits. 

Sorry dude, look in the mirror


----------



## Pop23

Wilbur Right said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> So are you saying transgenders are mentally disabled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
Click to expand...


Deflect all you want, until a trans male ever gives birth, it is you with the defective brain.


----------



## Seawytch

Slade3200 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> Google search "trans children"... let me know if you think the little girls you see belong in mens restrooms? It's a very complicated issue but this will give you some perspective of the other side. Instead of the knee jerk response, take 2 minutes and look at a few of these kids, watch a video or two and hear there story... Whether you understand it or not it is good to expose yourself to all point of views and not only unrealistic hypotheticals about 50 year old male pedifiles in the women's bathroom with little girls.
Click to expand...


*3) HB2 and similar legislation have nothing to do with keeping men out of women’s restroom facilities and so much to do with businesses being allowed to discriminate based on gender identity and sexual orientation.* The heart of these bills is about giving license to refuse service to individuals and to keep those individuals from legally disputing this refusal. Heterosexual men who disobey laws to assault women won’t have any more grounds to do so regardless whether or not these laws are passed.

Why Keeping Bad Guys Out of Women's Restrooms Isn't What's Going On


----------



## Seawytch

bornright said:


> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?



Tell us "born right"...which bathroom should this individual use?


----------



## Seawytch

bravoactual said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please site a single specific instance when this has happened.  The state wherein it happened, the day, date and time it happened.
> 
> Your yammering about something that does not happen.
> 
> Have I ever used a Woman's Restroom, yes.  My wife stood outside the door and let Women know I was in there.  I have done the same for her outside a Men's Room.
> 
> Get over yourself
Click to expand...


I've been peeing in public women's restrooms since I was about two or three. Not once in those 47 or 48 years have I seen another person's genitals that I wasn't in the same stall with (which happens by design, not by accident)


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> Google search "trans children"... let me know if you think the little girls you see belong in mens restrooms? It's a very complicated issue but this will give you some perspective of the other side. Instead of the knee jerk response, take 2 minutes and look at a few of these kids, watch a video or two and hear there story... Whether you understand it or not it is good to expose yourself to all point of views and not only unrealistic hypotheticals about 50 year old male pedifiles in the women's bathroom with little girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *3) HB2 and similar legislation have nothing to do with keeping men out of women’s restroom facilities and so much to do with businesses being allowed to discriminate based on gender identity and sexual orientation.* The heart of these bills is about giving license to refuse service to individuals and to keep those individuals from legally disputing this refusal. Heterosexual men who disobey laws to assault women won’t have any more grounds to do so regardless whether or not these laws are passed.
> 
> Why Keeping Bad Guys Out of Women's Restrooms Isn't What's Going On
Click to expand...


Sorry, but you know better. You know better than anyone that an arbitrarily administered laws that allow trans males in woman's restrooms would also allow all simalarily situated males ( which is all males) access into woman's restrooms. 

Unless you claim that one male with a penis is radically diffrent than another male with a penis. 

If true, then the state could easily claim that a opposite sex couple is far different than an opposite sex couple which would give the State the right to limit access to Marriage. 

Keep fighting, you just might succeed.


----------



## Seawytch

Dragonlady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You now how liberals violate the law, refuse the right to free speech, and resort to violence _all_ the time. Well...something occurred to me....
> 
> I would *love* to see very large "gangs" of decent American men get together (say 20 - 30) and just make life a living _hell_ for any Target shopper trying to use the restroom. Have them hang out and the moment a woman tries to use the restroom, have all of them go in and crowd around her stall. Make her soooo uncomfortable and sel-conscious about the entire thing. Crowd around her and stare at her while she washes her hands. *Don't* do anything illegal - just make it the most horrible and "unprivate" experience for them.
> 
> The "normal" liberal woman will get tired of that quickly and will stop shopping at Target (putting that miserable organization out of business). The extreme liberal woman will most certainly resort to violence in the moment. Then you just call the police and have her arrested (especially with all of those witnesses). Now you not only get these violent idiots off the streets and into jails where they belong - but they won't be able to vote for more of this insanity from jail!
> 
> Violent liberals off the streets, Target out of business, and rational adults elected to public offices again! It's a true win-win-win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree.
> 
> Yes, it makes a point, but at too much cost too too many innocents.
> 
> I think I can safely say that the vast majority of women are on our side on this—that they do not want men in their restrooms, especially not creepy, perverted, “transwomen” men.  We'd be attacking our own allies with such a stunt, more than we'd be attacking our enemies.
> 
> And, even if there are women in there who are on the side of these perverts, that is no excuse for engaging ourselves in any semblance of this perversion.  By pulling such a stunt, we would ourselves be demonstrating the exact sort of contempt for women, and disregard for their safety, modesty, and virtue, that we profess to be fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Once again, idiot men are telling us what's right for women. If you want to protect women from perverts, do something about guys using date rape drugs on women. That's a REAL problem women face every day.
> 
> If you look like a woman, and wish to use the women's washroom, do so. Just like you've been doing for years.
> 
> If you look like a man, use the men's room.  I don't want Chaz Bono in the Ladies' room, or any other trans male with facial hair and muscles.
> 
> Conservatives need to act like grown ups. A tall order to be sure. Protecting women when we don't need it, and telling women we're asking for it when we're raped.
Click to expand...



*4) If said straight men could be trusted not to do bad things to women, we wouldn’t be having any of these conversations.* As a Christian I’m disappointed that we aren’t talking about _that_ in our churches and on campaign trails, or making bold public statements about that. I’m profoundly saddened that high-profile evangelists and pastors aren’t facing this real monster with the same sustained ferocity they attack an imagined one with.

Women are in exponentially higher danger of being sexually assaulted by a boyfriend, spouse, or a classmate, and children at home by a relative or family friend, than by a stranger in a bathroom—and it isn’t even close.

Why Keeping Bad Guys Out of Women's Restrooms Isn't What's Going On


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us "born right"...which bathroom should this individual use?
Click to expand...


Penis = mens

No penis = women's. 

If it's an ugly woman or not.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> *4) If said straight men could be trusted not to do bad things to women, we wouldn’t be having any of these conversations.* As a Christian I’m disappointed that we aren’t talking about _that_ in our churches and on campaign trails, or making bold public statements about that. I’m profoundly saddened that high-profile evangelists and pastors aren’t facing this real monster with the same sustained ferocity they attack an imagined one with.
> 
> Women are in exponentially higher danger of being sexually assaulted by a boyfriend, spouse, or a classmate, and children at home by a relative or family friend, than by a stranger in a bathroom—and it isn’t even close.
> 
> Why Keeping Bad Guys Out of Women's Restrooms Isn't What's Going On



LMAO! So you admit that men pose a serious threat to women and your solution to that problem is to _demand_ that men be given access to women's bathrooms?!? Now _that_ is a very special kind of stupid.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *4) If said straight men could be trusted not to do bad things to women, we wouldn’t be having any of these conversations.* As a Christian I’m disappointed that we aren’t talking about _that_ in our churches and on campaign trails, or making bold public statements about that. I’m profoundly saddened that high-profile evangelists and pastors aren’t facing this real monster with the same sustained ferocity they attack an imagined one with.
> 
> Women are in exponentially higher danger of being sexually assaulted by a boyfriend, spouse, or a classmate, and children at home by a relative or family friend, than by a stranger in a bathroom—and it isn’t even close.
> 
> Why Keeping Bad Guys Out of Women's Restrooms Isn't What's Going On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! So you admit that men pose a serious threat to women and your solution to that problem is to _demand_ that men be given access to women's bathrooms?!? Now _that_ is a very special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...


No, that's not what that's saying at all. Men pose a threat to women, period. Trans women in bathrooms don't. 

These ludicrous anti trans laws do *nothing *to "keep women safe".


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I've been peeing in public women's restrooms since I was about two or three. Not once in those 47 or 48 years have I seen another person's genitals that I wasn't in the same stall with (which happens by design, not by accident)



Now there is some vintage liberal "logic". I knew a woman who lived to be 99 (she was roughly 6 months from reaching 100). She had never been raped. Not once. So I guess rape doesn't occur and we should immediately remove all legislation forbidding rape.

You're ONE person whytchy. One. You're experience is no proof of _anything_ in a nation of 330 *million*.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *4) If said straight men could be trusted not to do bad things to women, we wouldn’t be having any of these conversations.* As a Christian I’m disappointed that we aren’t talking about _that_ in our churches and on campaign trails, or making bold public statements about that. I’m profoundly saddened that high-profile evangelists and pastors aren’t facing this real monster with the same sustained ferocity they attack an imagined one with.
> 
> Women are in exponentially higher danger of being sexually assaulted by a boyfriend, spouse, or a classmate, and children at home by a relative or family friend, than by a stranger in a bathroom—and it isn’t even close.
> 
> Why Keeping Bad Guys Out of Women's Restrooms Isn't What's Going On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! So you admit that men pose a serious threat to women and your solution to that problem is to _demand_ that men be given access to women's bathrooms?!? Now _that_ is a very special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not what that's saying at all. Men pose a threat to women, period. Trans women in bathrooms don't.
> 
> These ludicrous anti trans laws do *nothing *to "keep women safe".
Click to expand...

That's _exactly_ what you just said! You do recognize that men pose a serious threat to women and yet you're _demanding_ that men be given access to women's bathrooms.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us "born right"...which bathroom should this individual use?
Click to expand...

Why is it you refuse to admit the *truth* about this person? Because it proves you wrong?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been peeing in public women's restrooms since I was about two or three. Not once in those 47 or 48 years have I seen another person's genitals that I wasn't in the same stall with (which happens by design, not by accident)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is some vintage liberal "logic". I knew a woman who lived to be 99 (she was roughly 6 months from reaching 100). She had never been raped. Not once. So I guess rape doesn't occur and we should immediately remove all legislation forbidding rape.
> 
> You're ONE person whytchy. One. You're experience is no proof of _anything_ in a nation of 330 *million*.
Click to expand...


And yet I can point to millions of women being raped. You can't point to one transgendered person doing anything except peeing in a public restroom.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I've been peeing in public women's restrooms since I was about two or three. Not once in those 47 or 48 years have I seen another person's genitals that I wasn't in the same stall with (which happens by design, not by accident)



This really illustrates the fundamental difference between conservatives (who deal in facts, truth, and reality) and liberals (who deal in ideology, propaganda, and lies). In my lifetime - I have *never* been involved in any type of crime outside of what I would consider to be a "simple" assault (i.e. a basic fist fight). I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.

It reminds me of those investment commercials which state "past results are no indication of future results). I guess liberals need a legal disclaimer for life.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been peeing in public women's restrooms since I was about two or three. Not once in those 47 or 48 years have I seen another person's genitals that I wasn't in the same stall with (which happens by design, not by accident)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is some vintage liberal "logic". I knew a woman who lived to be 99 (she was roughly 6 months from reaching 100). She had never been raped. Not once. So I guess rape doesn't occur and we should immediately remove all legislation forbidding rape.
> 
> You're ONE person whytchy. One. You're experience is no proof of _anything_ in a nation of 330 *million*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet I can point to millions of women being raped. You can't point to one transgendered person doing anything except peeing in a public restroom.
Click to expand...


That's not true at all. We've filled this entire thread with examples. The problem is - you believe if you ignore them, they don't exist.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Thanks for the laugh! So liberalism led to the big bad tea party?! Wow, you mean the party led by the likes of Ted Cruz and Sarah Palin? They are really showing us aren't they? I don't mean to ruin your fun but they are a complete joke. Then you bring up Rand Paul, the libertarian??? I'll just leave it at ???
> 
> The best part of your blubber was the Trump comment. Give it two months and you'll realize he is just as liberal as the Dems that you seem to hate.
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?



Uh...yeah genius. What do you think lead to the Tea Party - excessive freedom and Constitutional government?!? 

It was the result of unhinged liberalism gone too far. And I love how you to try to pretend like they don't worry you. Hilarious. Ted Cruz is currently a Senator and running #2 right now for nominee of the Republican Party for president. Rand Paul is also a sitting U.S. Senator. The House and the Senate were both turned over to conservatives. Go ahead - try to deny that and/or act like you don't care 

Now as far as Trump - I agree with you there. He's a die-hard, live long liberal. But he doesn't agree with the Democrats unhinged radical marxism/communism/socialism.

As far as the "little girl" - thank you for _proving_ that you are wrong. Show me anyone who would stop that person from going into the Women's restroom. You can't. So clearly the laws are not necessary in the context you claim they are. The reason liberals want these laws is so that _this_ person can go into the Women's room with my daughters and rape them...


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> This is a medically diagnosed disorder (Gender Identity Disorder) that transgender people have that literally makes them feel like they are in the wrong body.



So what's your point - that people with a severe mental illness deserve not only to be a major burden on all of a society, but that their rights should trump the rights of _everyone_ else?


----------



## P@triot

Pop23 said:


> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's not ironic, nothing is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is ironic about deciding that trying to have intelligent conversation with mental defectives (you) is a waste of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Woman to you are just a set of tits.
Click to expand...


I started a thread years ago on here about the liberal war on women. It was really disturbing to read the endless links that filled that thread. Women are nothing but a sexual object to be used and abused by liberals. Even in the minds of liberal _women_! Just look at wytchy's posts about watching girl-on-girl porn. She talks about it all the time. To her, women are just an object to get her off. No respect for even her own gender (then again - she probably considers herself a man).


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> *3) HB2 and similar legislation have...so much to do with businesses being allowed to discriminate based on gender identity and sexual orientation.*



The dog-whistle of surrender has been blown friends!!! Once the left recognizes they have officially been soundly defeated in an argument with sound reason, facts, and truth, they immediately resort to falsely claiming "discrimination" in hopes of scaring people away.


----------



## Dragonlady

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been peeing in public women's restrooms since I was about two or three. Not once in those 47 or 48 years have I seen another person's genitals that I wasn't in the same stall with (which happens by design, not by accident)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is some vintage liberal "logic". I knew a woman who lived to be 99 (she was roughly 6 months from reaching 100). She had never been raped. Not once. So I guess rape doesn't occur and we should immediately remove all legislation forbidding rape.
> 
> You're ONE person whytchy. One. You're experience is no proof of _anything_ in a nation of 330 *million*.
Click to expand...


I know of two girls who were drugged and raped.  One was at a firend's birthday party when she was 13.  I know of others myself included, who have been groped on elevators or public transit.  Maybe we need segregated elevators and buses?  A woman was raped in a washroom in a downtown Toronto office building, where I worked, which was scary because I frequently used that washroom. 

What I have never heard of or read of is a woman being sexually assaulted in a washroom by a tranny.  No once, ever!  Not on the news, in the newspaper, or the radio, and not in local gossip.  And yet I've often seen trannies in women's washrooms.  I worrty more about the toilet paper 

One in three women will be sexually assaulted in her lifetime.  There is an epidemic of sexually assault taking place across North America and for every 1,000 rapes, one guy is arrested and convicted.  This is a REAL problem which is not being addressed.

Trannies in washrooms is a made up problem which needs no solution.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Trannies in washrooms *is a made up problem which needs no solution*.



Boom! Exactly. It's a made up problem (by idiot liberals) which needs no "solution". It was liberals that started passing these asinine and repulsive laws. North Carolina, South Dakota, etc. we're simply in _response_ to the liberal stupidity.

Liberals _claim_ that these people have been using the bathrooms of the opposite sex for decades. They claim that's because we can't tell. Well....if that's the case....why the sudden need for the laws to allow it?

Nobody knows how to defeat their own position like a liberal.


----------



## Papageorgio

Just make all bathrooms open to everyone and don't worry about. We can allow, one person into in bathroom at a time. It may take a lot longer to use the facilities but it would solve all the issues.


----------



## Dragonlady

Rottweiler said:


> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.



I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.

And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
Click to expand...

And you know what - I _completely_ respect your right to not carry a gun (or any other weapon) that you don't feel comfortable carrying. Honest. So the question is - why don't liberals extend us the same courtesy? Why aren't my rights to not have members of the opposite sex invade my facilities respected?


----------



## P@triot

Papageorgio said:


> Just make all bathrooms open to everyone and don't worry about. We can allow, one person into in bathroom at a time. It may take a lot longer to use the facilities but it would solve all the issues.


Well I've said something similar a dozen times already. Because of liberals, the final solution is going to be single occupancy facilities only in the future. Which isn't a bad thing at all. It's just a shame that they are the result of such astounding stupidity.


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
Click to expand...


Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao


----------



## bravoactual

First off, this is a total non-issue.  Such legislation is  purely yet another attempt by the so-called  "*Small Government*" Conservatives to use the power of the "*Big Government*" they claim to oppose in order to legislate and legalize discrimination against a minority of the population.

Women have used the Men's Facilities when the Facilities for Women are to crowded or not available for years.  This is not about some perv hanging out in the bathroom, it's about a unrealistic fear based on nothing.

This is akin to a Man (A Narrow-Minded, Dead From The Neck Conservative Who Lacks The Necessary Qualifications To Be Called An Intelligent Life Form), who is afraid of Gays in the shower.  "*What If A Gay Guy See's Me In The Shower and Get's Turned On*?", my standard answer is..."*Do You Think Your That Handsome*", and, "*What If YOU See a Gay Guy In The Shower and Get Turned On*?"

The constant, unending screed of Cons is "*Personal Freedom*" and "*Keep The Government Out of Our Private Life*".  Yet, time and again Cons use that same "*Big Government*" they claim to hate as a bat to beat down, beat down and keep down minorities they view as threat to the "*Personal Freedom*" Cons claim they to love.

Cons love "*Personal Freedom*", as long as they can decide who does and does not have "*Personal Freedom*".

Transgender Woman (To Man), a Transgender Man (To Woman) do not, in any way represent a threat to anyone using a Restroom.  For their so-called "*Christian Values*", these so-called "*Christians*"  are more than willing use their version of their god as a weapon against any person, Man or Woman who  in their view does not live up to the so-called "*Christian Morals*" that Cons are trying force down the throats any person who does live up to their version of their god.

The number of incidents in which a Transgender Man (To Woman) or a Transgender Woman (To Man) attacking another person in a Public Restroom is small as to be impossible to be called an issue.

Finally, stop equating Transgender with Pedophilla.  

A Pepdophille is a person, usually a Man who is sexually attracted to and derives sexual pleasure from illegal and immoral act of sexual contact with underage minor children.

Transgender is NOT being a Pedophile.  

Your total lack of understanding basic human sexuality is equal to your inability to generate an original thought.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Wilbur Right said:


> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.



  It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Dragonlady

kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
Click to expand...


American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
Click to expand...

They are the answer! 35,000 per year? Bwahahahaha! More people than that died per hour during Joseph Stalin's reign of terror over the former Soviet Union and again during the Holocaust under Adolf Hitler.

Sorry my dear - but guns prevent more deaths than they have _ever_ caused.


----------



## Dragonlady

Bob Blaylock said:


> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
Click to expand...


First off, congratulations for NOT being confused on this issue.  You know who you are and so do I.  For us, this is a non-issue.  No one is going to beat us up for being in the wrong washroom.

Others are not so fortunate.  I don't pretend to know or understand transgendered folk.  I've only ever met one and he/she was the saddest person I ever met.  The suicide rate among transgendered folk is very high and the trans women I've encountered in the washrooms, seemed frightened, not frightening.  

It is not liberals who are making an issue of this.  It's Republicans passing laws saying that you have to use the washroom of the gender of your birth certificate.  I'm pretty sure that after gender re-assignment surgery, the gender on your birth certificate is changed, along with your name.  It is only those in pre-surgery limbo, or those who do not have the surgery for whatever reason, that would be at risk.

Just leave well-enough alone.  Or better yet, deal with issues of rape, sexual assault, violence against women, incest that you've been ignoring or slut shaming the women about for all of my life.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh! So liberalism led to the big bad tea party?! Wow, you mean the party led by the likes of Ted Cruz and Sarah Palin? They are really showing us aren't they? I don't mean to ruin your fun but they are a complete joke. Then you bring up Rand Paul, the libertarian??? I'll just leave it at ???
> 
> The best part of your blubber was the Trump comment. Give it two months and you'll realize he is just as liberal as the Dems that you seem to hate.
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah genius. What do you think lead to the Tea Party - excessive freedom and Constitutional government?!?
> 
> It was the result of unhinged liberalism gone too far. And I love how you to try to pretend like they don't worry you. Hilarious. Ted Cruz is currently a Senator and running #2 right now for nominee of the Republican Party for president. Rand Paul is also a sitting U.S. Senator. The House and the Senate were both turned over to conservatives. Go ahead - try to deny that and/or act like you don't care
> 
> Now as far as Trump - I agree with you there. He's a die-hard, live long liberal. But he doesn't agree with the Democrats unhinged radical marxism/communism/socialism.
> 
> As far as the "little girl" - thank you for _proving_ that you are wrong. Show me anyone who would stop that person from going into the Women's restroom. You can't. So clearly the laws are not necessary in the context you claim they are. The reason liberals want these laws is so that _this_ person can go into the Women's room with my daughters and rape them...
> 
> View attachment 73588
Click to expand...

I love it when idiots double up on their idocracy... I'll restate... The Tea Party is a joke. Your point is useless, its like saying the KKK was a result of the abolition of slavery , who gives a shit what wingnutz do in reaction to progressive policy??? We are constantly seeing an exchange of power in our governemnt, you putting all your eggs into a republican controlled congress which has been the worst rated in history, means nothing! Who's owned the white house for the past two terms? that better reflects the will of the people... count the votes!!!  I'd actually love to see a Republican in the White House, but the GOP has failed to present any viable options. Cruz is a complete joke, he and Carly think they have the nomination when in reality hes about to get knocked out of the race tomorrow. 

Your picture of the transvestite is the icing on the cake... You don't even know what a transexual is and you've displayed no understanding of the purpose of the law that you are fighting so adamantly against... What a spoon fed right wing talking point dumbshit you are!


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
Click to expand...

You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh! So liberalism led to the big bad tea party?! Wow, you mean the party led by the likes of Ted Cruz and Sarah Palin? They are really showing us aren't they? I don't mean to ruin your fun but they are a complete joke. Then you bring up Rand Paul, the libertarian??? I'll just leave it at ???
> 
> The best part of your blubber was the Trump comment. Give it two months and you'll realize he is just as liberal as the Dems that you seem to hate.
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah genius. What do you think lead to the Tea Party - excessive freedom and Constitutional government?!?
> 
> It was the result of unhinged liberalism gone too far. And I love how you to try to pretend like they don't worry you. Hilarious. Ted Cruz is currently a Senator and running #2 right now for nominee of the Republican Party for president. Rand Paul is also a sitting U.S. Senator. The House and the Senate were both turned over to conservatives. Go ahead - try to deny that and/or act like you don't care
> 
> Now as far as Trump - I agree with you there. He's a die-hard, live long liberal. But he doesn't agree with the Democrats unhinged radical marxism/communism/socialism.
> 
> As far as the "little girl" - thank you for _proving_ that you are wrong. Show me anyone who would stop that person from going into the Women's restroom. You can't. So clearly the laws are not necessary in the context you claim they are. The reason liberals want these laws is so that _this_ person can go into the Women's room with my daughters and rape them...
> 
> View attachment 73588
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it when idiots double up on their idocracy... I'll restate... The Tea Party is a joke. Your point is useless, its like saying the KKK was a result of the abolition of slavery , who gives a shit what wingnutz do in reaction to progressive policy??? We are constantly seeing an exchange of power in our governemnt, you putting all your eggs into a republican controlled congress which has been the worst rated in history, means nothing! Who's owned the white house for the past two terms? that better reflects the will of the people... count the votes!!!  I'd actually love to see a Republican in the White House, but the GOP has failed to present any viable options. Cruz is a complete joke, he and Carly think they have the nomination when in reality hes about to get knocked out of the race tomorrow.
> 
> Your picture of the transvestite is the icing on the cake... You don't even know what a transexual is and you've displayed no understanding of the purpose of the law that you are fighting so adamantly against... What a spoon fed right wing talking point dumbshit you are!
Click to expand...


"The Tea Party is a joke"....yeah, that's what every liberal tries to convince themselves us as they are flipping out over the American people restoring Constitutional government.

What exactly makes Ted Cruz (and I quote) "a complete joke"? The fact that he has an Ivy League education? The fact that he is one of the most articulate, bright, and rational candidates America has ever seen? Or the fact that he wants to actually uphold and defend the U.S. Constitution? I'm betting the answer is "C"!

Two epic video of the "joke" Ted Cruz. Yeah, who would want a candidate who is so bright, so calm, and has such an amazing and comprehensive plan for America that he can not only disarm angry liberals, but by the end actually convert them into supporting him??? Only an asshat liberal ideologue would hate a guy who is so good, he can convert angry Dumbocrats into voting for him:


----------



## bravoactual

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



The Marin I.J. ran a story this morning about a Target Store opening next year in the community where I live, Marin City Ca.  An unincorporated township that shares the same zip code as Sausalito Ca.

Marin City leaders hope Target will reinvigorate shopping center and area.

I welcome this Target and the 100+jobs it will bring to Marin City.  I also am very happy to see this store will offer fresh produce; fruits and vegetables which are only available at stores such Mollie Stone's (Cost Prohibitive), Safeway and United Markets.  Many residents in Marin City do not have a car and must rely on Mass Transit, Marin City is transfer point for Golden Gate Transit - Northbound (Novato, Petaluma and Santa Rosa) and Southbound - San Francisco.  Taking your shopping bags on the bus can be a hassle and there is time constraint for persible foods.  Thus making shopping somewhat difficult at times.

I've lived in the San Francisco Bay Area over 50+Years, and never once have I ever  been "*Attacked*" by a Transgender, Transvestite, Gay or Lesbian. while using the Public Facilities.  

I did however have a very pleasurable encounter with a beautiful young woman after leaving work at SF City Hall.  She was 100% all woman....a story for another day.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh! So liberalism led to the big bad tea party?! Wow, you mean the party led by the likes of Ted Cruz and Sarah Palin? They are really showing us aren't they? I don't mean to ruin your fun but they are a complete joke. Then you bring up Rand Paul, the libertarian??? I'll just leave it at ???
> 
> The best part of your blubber was the Trump comment. Give it two months and you'll realize he is just as liberal as the Dems that you seem to hate.
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah genius. What do you think lead to the Tea Party - excessive freedom and Constitutional government?!?
> 
> It was the result of unhinged liberalism gone too far. And I love how you to try to pretend like they don't worry you. Hilarious. Ted Cruz is currently a Senator and running #2 right now for nominee of the Republican Party for president. Rand Paul is also a sitting U.S. Senator. The House and the Senate were both turned over to conservatives. Go ahead - try to deny that and/or act like you don't care
> 
> Now as far as Trump - I agree with you there. He's a die-hard, live long liberal. But he doesn't agree with the Democrats unhinged radical marxism/communism/socialism.
> 
> As far as the "little girl" - thank you for _proving_ that you are wrong. Show me anyone who would stop that person from going into the Women's restroom. You can't. So clearly the laws are not necessary in the context you claim they are. The reason liberals want these laws is so that _this_ person can go into the Women's room with my daughters and rape them...
> 
> View attachment 73588
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it when idiots double up on their idocracy... I'll restate... The Tea Party is a joke. Your point is useless, its like saying the KKK was a result of the abolition of slavery , who gives a shit what wingnutz do in reaction to progressive policy??? We are constantly seeing an exchange of power in our governemnt, you putting all your eggs into a republican controlled congress which has been the worst rated in history, means nothing! Who's owned the white house for the past two terms? that better reflects the will of the people... count the votes!!!  I'd actually love to see a Republican in the White House, but the GOP has failed to present any viable options. Cruz is a complete joke, he and Carly think they have the nomination when in reality hes about to get knocked out of the race tomorrow.
> 
> Your picture of the transvestite is the icing on the cake... You don't even know what a transexual is and you've displayed no understanding of the purpose of the law that you are fighting so adamantly against... What a spoon fed right wing talking point dumbshit you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Tea Party is a joke"....yeah, that's what every liberal tries to convince themselves us as they are flipping out over the American people restoring Constitutional government.
> 
> What exactly makes Ted Cruz (and I quote) "a complete joke"? The fact that he has an Ivy League education? The fact that he is one of the most articulate, bright, and rational candidates America has ever seen? Or the fact that he wants to actually uphold and defend the U.S. Constitution? I'm betting the answer is "C"!
> 
> Two epic video of the "joke" Ted Cruz. Yeah, who would want a candidate who is so bright, so calm, and has such an amazing and comprehensive plan for America that he can not only disarm angry liberals, but by the end actually convert them into supporting him??? Only an asshat liberal ideologue would hate a guy who is so good, he can convert angry Dumbocrats into voting for him:
Click to expand...

I will admit the Cruz is a smart guy, but he lacks self awareness... I see him on the tube every day and he is completely manipulative with his messages. It literally gives me a knot in my stomach if I watch him for too long.  If you don't see it then you don't see it but it's pretty damn obvious.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I also have never been attacked in a bathroom or even seen anything alarming [aside from the conditions in some of the bathroom].  In fact it has never crossed my mind to be concerned about a man being in the bathroom possibly being a woman.  Among my family and friends who are female I have never heard them speak of a man dressed as a woman lurking during  their public bathroom sojourns....this subject though made me think of a horrific tragic incident I believe at Miami International airport in which a child was murdered by a psychopath who killed him in the bathroom at the airport I believe...this was a long time ago maybe 40 years...I do not want to google it I want to forget that happened..the man was dressed as a regular man which is what he was ...


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
Click to expand...


The problem is that they are the problem in the hands of criminals and you're only taking them out of the arms of victims.  The "gun" isn't the problem


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Conservative Jeopardy "Men in Women's bathrooms" GOP panic edition...*

_Alex I'll take the category "GOP Internet posters" for $800_

*Q: *what is something sure to be found on the desk of a GOP Internet poster ?

*A:  *What is Drool ?

Good for $800

Now for Final Jeopardy

*Q: *who do most Internet poster want as  the nominee of the GOP at their Convention in Ohio 2016

*A:*


----------



## Lilah

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Conservative Jeopardy "Men in Women's bathrooms" GOP panic edition...*
> 
> _Alex I'll take the category "GOP Internet posters" for $800_
> 
> *Q: *what is something sure to be found on the desk of a GOP Internet poster ?
> 
> *A:  *What is Drool ?
> 
> Good for $800
> 
> Now for Final Jeopardy
> 
> *Q: *who do most Internet poster want as  the nominee of the GOP at their Convention in Ohio 2016
> 
> *A:*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Conservative Jeopardy "Men in Women's bathrooms" GOP panic edition...*
> 
> _Alex I'll take the category "GOP Internet posters" for $800_
> 
> *Q: *what is something sure to be found on the desk of a GOP Internet poster ?
> 
> *A:  *What is Drool ?
> 
> Good for $800
> 
> Now for Final Jeopardy
> 
> *Q: *who do most Internet poster want as  the nominee of the GOP at their Convention in Ohio 2016
> 
> *A:*



My God... you're so childish.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Soggy in NOLA said:


> My God... .




Yes child pray tell ??


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Soggy in NOLA said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conservative Jeopardy "Men in Women's bathrooms" GOP panic edition...*
> 
> _Alex I'll take the category "GOP Internet posters" for $800_
> 
> *Q: *what is something sure to be found on the desk of a GOP Internet poster ?
> 
> *A:  *What is Drool ?
> 
> Good for $800
> 
> Now for Final Jeopardy
> 
> *Q: *who do most Internet poster want as  the nominee of the GOP at their Convention in Ohio 2016
> 
> *A:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God... you're so childish.
Click to expand...



Come on now, show some compassion here. You KNOW that Democrats are embarrassed as fuck that Hillary fucking Clinton is their candidate , so instead of talking about HER they must instead focus on Trump.


I'd like to ask Hillary how it felt to be put in the back of the bus in 2008 though.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Fair&Balanced said:


> Come on now, show some compassion here. You KNOW that Democrats are embarrassed as fuck that Hillary fucking Clinton is their candidate , so instead of talking about HER they must instead focus on Trump.


Every picture tells a story don't it


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
Click to expand...


  Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.

  Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

kaz said:


> The problem is that they are the problem in the hands of criminals and you're only taking them out of the arms of victims.  The "gun" isn't the problem



  Your problem, it seems, is in assuming that those on the left *wrong* care about reducing crime.  This is the ideology that consistently sides against upstanding, decent, productive law-abiding citizens, and instead takes the side of criminals, parasites, perverts, and degenerates.  Whatever they may claim, they know damn well that the gun-control positions that they promote will only disarm law-abiding citizens, making them easier prey for criminals.  That is what they want.  They are on the side of criminals, and against the of law-abiding citizens, just as they are on the side of sexual predators, and against that of women and children on whom these predators might prey.


----------



## bravoactual

kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that they are the problem in the hands of criminals and you're only taking them out of the arms of victims.  The "gun" isn't the problem
Click to expand...


But you are attempting, and this something all you so-called "*Small Government*"  Cons love to do, to criminalize something that is very seldom if ever has occurred. You are knowingly, willingly and deliberately and with intent to do the same actively using the a power of the government that you claim has to much power, to punish certain minority of persons in our society based solely and completely the sexual identity of those persons.   

There is no purpose served by these discriminatory laws other than to legislate the private bodily functions of Men and Women for no other reason than you do not and/or care know or understand how they, as people know that mentally, physically and emotionally they were not born as the gender they were meant to be.  

You cannot, as a "*Small Government*" Conservative rant and rave about the abuses of "*Big Government*", when you are more than than to use the powers of the government you claim to hate, in order hurt, harm, and/or discriminate against Men and Women based solely and completely on who they are as human beings.

You are nothing more and nothing less than a hypocrite.  You hate government abuse, except when that governmental abuse serves your purposes.


----------



## bravoactual

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
Click to expand...


Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that they are the problem in the hands of criminals and you're only taking them out of the arms of victims.  The "gun" isn't the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are attempting, and this something all you so-called "*Small Government*"  Cons love to do, to criminalize something that is very seldom if ever has occurred. You are knowingly, willingly and deliberately and with intent to do the same actively using the a power of the government that you claim has to much power, to punish certain minority of persons in our society based solely and completely the sexual identity of those persons.
> 
> There is no purpose served by these discriminatory laws other than to legislate the private bodily functions of Men and Women for no other reason than you do not and/or care know or understand how they, as people know that mentally, physically and emotionally they were not born as the gender they were meant to be.
> 
> You cannot, as a "*Small Government*" Conservative rant and rave about the abuses of "*Big Government*", when you are more than than to use the powers of the government you claim to hate, in order hurt, harm, and/or discriminate against Men and Women based solely and completely on who they are as human beings.
> 
> You are nothing more and nothing less than a hypocrite.  You hate government abuse, except when that governmental abuse serves your purposes.
Click to expand...


When I want business owners to decide how their own bathrooms are used, that is "big government."



Yes, that is as stupid as it sounds ...


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that you feel the same way about the "Gays"??


----------



## Slade3200

bravoactual said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
Click to expand...

Completely agreed on dipshit bob being a sad, sick, pathetic little person... I do disagree on the mental statement... People who are Trans do have a mental disorder called Gender Identity Disorder... I wouldn't call it a mental illness nor would I claim that it disables them in any way. It is simply the feeling of being born into the wrong body. Like being gay, it is NOT a choice they simply decide to make. It is very sad if you think about it and many people struggle very much with these feelings.  It should be discussed and understood. The social conservative nuts will always blame it on the demons but it's important for future generations to learn the facts about what it is if we want to promote a more accepting and inclusive society in our future.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh! So liberalism led to the big bad tea party?! Wow, you mean the party led by the likes of Ted Cruz and Sarah Palin? They are really showing us aren't they? I don't mean to ruin your fun but they are a complete joke. Then you bring up Rand Paul, the libertarian??? I'll just leave it at ???
> 
> The best part of your blubber was the Trump comment. Give it two months and you'll realize he is just as liberal as the Dems that you seem to hate.
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah genius. What do you think lead to the Tea Party - excessive freedom and Constitutional government?!?
> 
> It was the result of unhinged liberalism gone too far. And I love how you to try to pretend like they don't worry you. Hilarious. Ted Cruz is currently a Senator and running #2 right now for nominee of the Republican Party for president. Rand Paul is also a sitting U.S. Senator. The House and the Senate were both turned over to conservatives. Go ahead - try to deny that and/or act like you don't care
> 
> Now as far as Trump - I agree with you there. He's a die-hard, live long liberal. But he doesn't agree with the Democrats unhinged radical marxism/communism/socialism.
> 
> As far as the "little girl" - thank you for _proving_ that you are wrong. Show me anyone who would stop that person from going into the Women's restroom. You can't. So clearly the laws are not necessary in the context you claim they are. The reason liberals want these laws is so that _this_ person can go into the Women's room with my daughters and rape them...
> 
> View attachment 73588
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it when idiots double up on their idocracy... I'll restate... The Tea Party is a joke. Your point is useless, its like saying the KKK was a result of the abolition of slavery , who gives a shit what wingnutz do in reaction to progressive policy??? We are constantly seeing an exchange of power in our governemnt, you putting all your eggs into a republican controlled congress which has been the worst rated in history, means nothing! Who's owned the white house for the past two terms? that better reflects the will of the people... count the votes!!!  I'd actually love to see a Republican in the White House, but the GOP has failed to present any viable options. Cruz is a complete joke, he and Carly think they have the nomination when in reality hes about to get knocked out of the race tomorrow.
> 
> Your picture of the transvestite is the icing on the cake... You don't even know what a transexual is and you've displayed no understanding of the purpose of the law that you are fighting so adamantly against... What a spoon fed right wing talking point dumbshit you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Tea Party is a joke"....yeah, that's what every liberal tries to convince themselves us as they are flipping out over the American people restoring Constitutional government.
> 
> What exactly makes Ted Cruz (and I quote) "a complete joke"? The fact that he has an Ivy League education? The fact that he is one of the most articulate, bright, and rational candidates America has ever seen? Or the fact that he wants to actually uphold and defend the U.S. Constitution? I'm betting the answer is "C"!
> 
> Two epic video of the "joke" Ted Cruz. Yeah, who would want a candidate who is so bright, so calm, and has such an amazing and comprehensive plan for America that he can not only disarm angry liberals, but by the end actually convert them into supporting him??? Only an asshat liberal ideologue would hate a guy who is so good, he can convert angry Dumbocrats into voting for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will admit the Cruz is a smart guy, but he lacks self awareness... I see him on the tube every day and he is completely manipulative with his messages. It literally gives me a knot in my stomach if I watch him for too long.  If you don't see it then you don't see it but it's pretty damn obvious.
Click to expand...


Did it ever occur to you that the (and I quote) "lack of self-awareness" is because he's not a dirt-bag politician trying to win people over with a fake persona, but rather just a genuine guy being himself?

And I'd love to hear your take on what is so "manipulative" about his message? All I've heard is a consistent, rational plan for America. Now, I've heard whispers that this guy is a real "a-hole". And _maybe_ he is. Maybe he's not likable at all on a personal level. But I'd much rather have a bright, well qualified, leader who truly respects and will actually defend the Constitution who is an a-hole, than a lying, slithering snake who is likable on a personal level but is dishonest with the American people, has no plans to address issues, and usurps the Constitution because power feels so good to them.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh! So liberalism led to the big bad tea party?! Wow, you mean the party led by the likes of Ted Cruz and Sarah Palin? They are really showing us aren't they? I don't mean to ruin your fun but they are a complete joke. Then you bring up Rand Paul, the libertarian??? I'll just leave it at ???
> 
> The best part of your blubber was the Trump comment. Give it two months and you'll realize he is just as liberal as the Dems that you seem to hate.
> 
> As for being ok with old men In the restroom with your daughters, I understand that fear and your objections. I agree on some levels but also understand the flip side, which is the whole purpose of the movement... I don't think that this little girl belongs In the men's room. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah genius. What do you think lead to the Tea Party - excessive freedom and Constitutional government?!?
> 
> It was the result of unhinged liberalism gone too far. And I love how you to try to pretend like they don't worry you. Hilarious. Ted Cruz is currently a Senator and running #2 right now for nominee of the Republican Party for president. Rand Paul is also a sitting U.S. Senator. The House and the Senate were both turned over to conservatives. Go ahead - try to deny that and/or act like you don't care
> 
> Now as far as Trump - I agree with you there. He's a die-hard, live long liberal. But he doesn't agree with the Democrats unhinged radical marxism/communism/socialism.
> 
> As far as the "little girl" - thank you for _proving_ that you are wrong. Show me anyone who would stop that person from going into the Women's restroom. You can't. So clearly the laws are not necessary in the context you claim they are. The reason liberals want these laws is so that _this_ person can go into the Women's room with my daughters and rape them...
> 
> View attachment 73588
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it when idiots double up on their idocracy... I'll restate... The Tea Party is a joke. Your point is useless, its like saying the KKK was a result of the abolition of slavery , who gives a shit what wingnutz do in reaction to progressive policy??? We are constantly seeing an exchange of power in our governemnt, you putting all your eggs into a republican controlled congress which has been the worst rated in history, means nothing! Who's owned the white house for the past two terms? that better reflects the will of the people... count the votes!!!  I'd actually love to see a Republican in the White House, but the GOP has failed to present any viable options. Cruz is a complete joke, he and Carly think they have the nomination when in reality hes about to get knocked out of the race tomorrow.
> 
> Your picture of the transvestite is the icing on the cake... You don't even know what a transexual is and you've displayed no understanding of the purpose of the law that you are fighting so adamantly against... What a spoon fed right wing talking point dumbshit you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Tea Party is a joke"....yeah, that's what every liberal tries to convince themselves us as they are flipping out over the American people restoring Constitutional government.
> 
> What exactly makes Ted Cruz (and I quote) "a complete joke"? The fact that he has an Ivy League education? The fact that he is one of the most articulate, bright, and rational candidates America has ever seen? Or the fact that he wants to actually uphold and defend the U.S. Constitution? I'm betting the answer is "C"!
> 
> Two epic video of the "joke" Ted Cruz. Yeah, who would want a candidate who is so bright, so calm, and has such an amazing and comprehensive plan for America that he can not only disarm angry liberals, but by the end actually convert them into supporting him??? Only an asshat liberal ideologue would hate a guy who is so good, he can convert angry Dumbocrats into voting for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will admit the Cruz is a smart guy, but he lacks self awareness... I see him on the tube every day and he is completely manipulative with his messages. It literally gives me a knot in my stomach if I watch him for too long.  If you don't see it then you don't see it but it's pretty damn obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the (and I quote) "lack of self-awareness" is because he's not a dirt-bag politician trying to win people over with a fake persona, but rather just a genuine guy being himself?
> 
> And I'd love to hear your take on what is so "manipulative" about his message? All I've heard is a consistent, rational plan for America. Now, I've heard whispers that this guy is a real "a-hole". And _maybe_ he is. Maybe he's not likable at all on a personal level. But I'd much rather have a bright, well qualified, leader who truly respects and will actually defend the Constitution who is an a-hole, than a lying, slithering snake who is likable on a personal level but is dishonest with the American people, has no plans to address issues, and usurps the Constitution because power feels so good to them.
Click to expand...

Cruz is the epitome of a dirt bag politician with a fake persona... how do you not see that... Watch any one of his speeches or interviews.

Everything that he says about his opponents is a huge stretch of the truth and a blatant manipulation. Lets take his newest talking point. He says Trump doesn't want to build a wall or deport illegal immigrants... The foundation of Trumps campaign!!! Pick any issue, any talking point and i'll show you a manipulation of it from Cruz. It isn't hard at all.

I'm not a Trump supporter but Trump was brilliant in his Lyin' Ted label. It calls him out for exactly what he does on a regular basis. Open your eyes and ears.


----------



## SmokeALib

bravoactual said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
Click to expand...

Oh yes it is.


----------



## SmokeALib

Slade3200 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agreed on dipshit bob being a sad, sick, pathetic little person... I do disagree on the mental statement... People who are Trans do have a mental disorder called Gender Identity Disorder... I wouldn't call it a mental illness nor would I claim that it disables them in any way. It is simply the feeling of being born into the wrong body. Like being gay, it is NOT a choice they simply decide to make. It is very sad if you think about it and many people struggle very much with these feelings.  It should be discussed and understood. The social conservative nuts will always blame it on the demons but it's important for future generations to learn the facts about what it is if we want to promote a more accepting and inclusive society in our future.
Click to expand...

You mean promote a more sick, more perverted society in the future.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah genius. What do you think lead to the Tea Party - excessive freedom and Constitutional government?!?
> 
> It was the result of unhinged liberalism gone too far. And I love how you to try to pretend like they don't worry you. Hilarious. Ted Cruz is currently a Senator and running #2 right now for nominee of the Republican Party for president. Rand Paul is also a sitting U.S. Senator. The House and the Senate were both turned over to conservatives. Go ahead - try to deny that and/or act like you don't care
> 
> Now as far as Trump - I agree with you there. He's a die-hard, live long liberal. But he doesn't agree with the Democrats unhinged radical marxism/communism/socialism.
> 
> As far as the "little girl" - thank you for _proving_ that you are wrong. Show me anyone who would stop that person from going into the Women's restroom. You can't. So clearly the laws are not necessary in the context you claim they are. The reason liberals want these laws is so that _this_ person can go into the Women's room with my daughters and rape them...
> 
> View attachment 73588
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when idiots double up on their idocracy... I'll restate... The Tea Party is a joke. Your point is useless, its like saying the KKK was a result of the abolition of slavery , who gives a shit what wingnutz do in reaction to progressive policy??? We are constantly seeing an exchange of power in our governemnt, you putting all your eggs into a republican controlled congress which has been the worst rated in history, means nothing! Who's owned the white house for the past two terms? that better reflects the will of the people... count the votes!!!  I'd actually love to see a Republican in the White House, but the GOP has failed to present any viable options. Cruz is a complete joke, he and Carly think they have the nomination when in reality hes about to get knocked out of the race tomorrow.
> 
> Your picture of the transvestite is the icing on the cake... You don't even know what a transexual is and you've displayed no understanding of the purpose of the law that you are fighting so adamantly against... What a spoon fed right wing talking point dumbshit you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Tea Party is a joke"....yeah, that's what every liberal tries to convince themselves us as they are flipping out over the American people restoring Constitutional government.
> 
> What exactly makes Ted Cruz (and I quote) "a complete joke"? The fact that he has an Ivy League education? The fact that he is one of the most articulate, bright, and rational candidates America has ever seen? Or the fact that he wants to actually uphold and defend the U.S. Constitution? I'm betting the answer is "C"!
> 
> Two epic video of the "joke" Ted Cruz. Yeah, who would want a candidate who is so bright, so calm, and has such an amazing and comprehensive plan for America that he can not only disarm angry liberals, but by the end actually convert them into supporting him??? Only an asshat liberal ideologue would hate a guy who is so good, he can convert angry Dumbocrats into voting for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will admit the Cruz is a smart guy, but he lacks self awareness... I see him on the tube every day and he is completely manipulative with his messages. It literally gives me a knot in my stomach if I watch him for too long.  If you don't see it then you don't see it but it's pretty damn obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the (and I quote) "lack of self-awareness" is because he's not a dirt-bag politician trying to win people over with a fake persona, but rather just a genuine guy being himself?
> 
> And I'd love to hear your take on what is so "manipulative" about his message? All I've heard is a consistent, rational plan for America. Now, I've heard whispers that this guy is a real "a-hole". And _maybe_ he is. Maybe he's not likable at all on a personal level. But I'd much rather have a bright, well qualified, leader who truly respects and will actually defend the Constitution who is an a-hole, than a lying, slithering snake who is likable on a personal level but is dishonest with the American people, has no plans to address issues, and usurps the Constitution because power feels so good to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz is the epitome of a dirt bag politician with a fake persona... how do you not see that... Watch any one of his speeches or interviews.
> 
> Everything that he says about his opponents is a huge stretch of the truth and a blatant manipulation. Lets take his newest talking point. He says Trump doesn't want to build a wall or deport illegal immigrants... The foundation of Trumps campaign!!! Pick any issue, any talking point and i'll show you a manipulation of it from Cruz. It isn't hard at all.
> 
> I'm not a Trump supporter but Trump was brilliant in his Lyin' Ted label. It calls him out for exactly what he does on a regular basis. Open your eyes and ears.
Click to expand...

So I take it you're clearly unaware of what happened with Trump and the New York Times behind closed doors? What a shame that you're not more aware of current events.

(Hint: Trump is on audio recording admitting he's never going to build a wall. But don't let that stop you - by all means, continue on with your wild beliefs).

By the way - you can't have it both ways my friend. First you say Cruz "lacks self-awareness" and then you follow that up by claiming he is a "polished, crafted, fake persona of lies". I mean, that's a complete and total contradiction. Either he has no self-awareness and he's just being genuine, or he's a dirt-bag politician who has been coached to put on a fake but polished persona. It can't be both. This is as dumb as the liberals who claim that pollution caused Global Warming and then also turned around and caused record cold weather and snow fall.


----------



## Slade3200

SmokeALib said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agreed on dipshit bob being a sad, sick, pathetic little person... I do disagree on the mental statement... People who are Trans do have a mental disorder called Gender Identity Disorder... I wouldn't call it a mental illness nor would I claim that it disables them in any way. It is simply the feeling of being born into the wrong body. Like being gay, it is NOT a choice they simply decide to make. It is very sad if you think about it and many people struggle very much with these feelings.  It should be discussed and understood. The social conservative nuts will always blame it on the demons but it's important for future generations to learn the facts about what it is if we want to promote a more accepting and inclusive society in our future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean promote a more sick, more perverted society in the future.
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when idiots double up on their idocracy... I'll restate... The Tea Party is a joke. Your point is useless, its like saying the KKK was a result of the abolition of slavery , who gives a shit what wingnutz do in reaction to progressive policy??? We are constantly seeing an exchange of power in our governemnt, you putting all your eggs into a republican controlled congress which has been the worst rated in history, means nothing! Who's owned the white house for the past two terms? that better reflects the will of the people... count the votes!!!  I'd actually love to see a Republican in the White House, but the GOP has failed to present any viable options. Cruz is a complete joke, he and Carly think they have the nomination when in reality hes about to get knocked out of the race tomorrow.
> 
> Your picture of the transvestite is the icing on the cake... You don't even know what a transexual is and you've displayed no understanding of the purpose of the law that you are fighting so adamantly against... What a spoon fed right wing talking point dumbshit you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Tea Party is a joke"....yeah, that's what every liberal tries to convince themselves us as they are flipping out over the American people restoring Constitutional government.
> 
> What exactly makes Ted Cruz (and I quote) "a complete joke"? The fact that he has an Ivy League education? The fact that he is one of the most articulate, bright, and rational candidates America has ever seen? Or the fact that he wants to actually uphold and defend the U.S. Constitution? I'm betting the answer is "C"!
> 
> Two epic video of the "joke" Ted Cruz. Yeah, who would want a candidate who is so bright, so calm, and has such an amazing and comprehensive plan for America that he can not only disarm angry liberals, but by the end actually convert them into supporting him??? Only an asshat liberal ideologue would hate a guy who is so good, he can convert angry Dumbocrats into voting for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will admit the Cruz is a smart guy, but he lacks self awareness... I see him on the tube every day and he is completely manipulative with his messages. It literally gives me a knot in my stomach if I watch him for too long.  If you don't see it then you don't see it but it's pretty damn obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the (and I quote) "lack of self-awareness" is because he's not a dirt-bag politician trying to win people over with a fake persona, but rather just a genuine guy being himself?
> 
> And I'd love to hear your take on what is so "manipulative" about his message? All I've heard is a consistent, rational plan for America. Now, I've heard whispers that this guy is a real "a-hole". And _maybe_ he is. Maybe he's not likable at all on a personal level. But I'd much rather have a bright, well qualified, leader who truly respects and will actually defend the Constitution who is an a-hole, than a lying, slithering snake who is likable on a personal level but is dishonest with the American people, has no plans to address issues, and usurps the Constitution because power feels so good to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz is the epitome of a dirt bag politician with a fake persona... how do you not see that... Watch any one of his speeches or interviews.
> 
> Everything that he says about his opponents is a huge stretch of the truth and a blatant manipulation. Lets take his newest talking point. He says Trump doesn't want to build a wall or deport illegal immigrants... The foundation of Trumps campaign!!! Pick any issue, any talking point and i'll show you a manipulation of it from Cruz. It isn't hard at all.
> 
> I'm not a Trump supporter but Trump was brilliant in his Lyin' Ted label. It calls him out for exactly what he does on a regular basis. Open your eyes and ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it you're clearly unaware of what happened with Trump and the New York Times behind closed doors? What a shame that you're not more aware of current events.
> 
> (Hint: Trump is on audio recording admitting he's never going to build a wall. But don't let that stop you - by all means, continue on with your wild beliefs).
> 
> By the way - you can't have it both ways my friend. First you say Cruz "lacks self-awareness" and then you follow that up by claiming he is a "polished, crafted, fake persona of lies". I mean, that's a complete and total contradiction. Either he has no self-awareness and he's just being genuine, or he's a dirt-bag politician who has been coached to put on a fake but polished persona. It can't be both. This is as dumb as the liberals who claim that pollution caused Global Warming and then also turned around and caused record cold weather and snow fall.
Click to expand...

It can absolutely be both. He's a polished manipulative politician and his lack of self-awareness is in his belief that people are actually buying his BS.  And as for Trump, you just made the case. Hes speeches are all about a campaign to build a wall and deport illegals. behind closed doors, in a conversation that Cruz hasn't even heard, trump is said to have admitted that there would probably be compromise on this positions and he was setting a bar for negotiations. Cruz, instead of calling him and consistent or weak on his policies just chooses to say that Donald Trump does not want to build the wall. It's a half truth manipulation of the facts, a cherry pick of the story, and one of many many many examples of what Cruz does.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Tea Party is a joke"....yeah, that's what every liberal tries to convince themselves us as they are flipping out over the American people restoring Constitutional government.
> 
> What exactly makes Ted Cruz (and I quote) "a complete joke"? The fact that he has an Ivy League education? The fact that he is one of the most articulate, bright, and rational candidates America has ever seen? Or the fact that he wants to actually uphold and defend the U.S. Constitution? I'm betting the answer is "C"!
> 
> Two epic video of the "joke" Ted Cruz. Yeah, who would want a candidate who is so bright, so calm, and has such an amazing and comprehensive plan for America that he can not only disarm angry liberals, but by the end actually convert them into supporting him??? Only an asshat liberal ideologue would hate a guy who is so good, he can convert angry Dumbocrats into voting for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit the Cruz is a smart guy, but he lacks self awareness... I see him on the tube every day and he is completely manipulative with his messages. It literally gives me a knot in my stomach if I watch him for too long.  If you don't see it then you don't see it but it's pretty damn obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the (and I quote) "lack of self-awareness" is because he's not a dirt-bag politician trying to win people over with a fake persona, but rather just a genuine guy being himself?
> 
> And I'd love to hear your take on what is so "manipulative" about his message? All I've heard is a consistent, rational plan for America. Now, I've heard whispers that this guy is a real "a-hole". And _maybe_ he is. Maybe he's not likable at all on a personal level. But I'd much rather have a bright, well qualified, leader who truly respects and will actually defend the Constitution who is an a-hole, than a lying, slithering snake who is likable on a personal level but is dishonest with the American people, has no plans to address issues, and usurps the Constitution because power feels so good to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz is the epitome of a dirt bag politician with a fake persona... how do you not see that... Watch any one of his speeches or interviews.
> 
> Everything that he says about his opponents is a huge stretch of the truth and a blatant manipulation. Lets take his newest talking point. He says Trump doesn't want to build a wall or deport illegal immigrants... The foundation of Trumps campaign!!! Pick any issue, any talking point and i'll show you a manipulation of it from Cruz. It isn't hard at all.
> 
> I'm not a Trump supporter but Trump was brilliant in his Lyin' Ted label. It calls him out for exactly what he does on a regular basis. Open your eyes and ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it you're clearly unaware of what happened with Trump and the New York Times behind closed doors? What a shame that you're not more aware of current events.
> 
> (Hint: Trump is on audio recording admitting he's never going to build a wall. But don't let that stop you - by all means, continue on with your wild beliefs).
> 
> By the way - you can't have it both ways my friend. First you say Cruz "lacks self-awareness" and then you follow that up by claiming he is a "polished, crafted, fake persona of lies". I mean, that's a complete and total contradiction. Either he has no self-awareness and he's just being genuine, or he's a dirt-bag politician who has been coached to put on a fake but polished persona. It can't be both. This is as dumb as the liberals who claim that pollution caused Global Warming and then also turned around and caused record cold weather and snow fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can absolutely be both. He's a polished manipulative politician and his lack of self-awareness is in his belief that people are actually buying his BS.  And as for Trump, you just made the case. Hes speeches are all about a campaign to build a wall and deport illegals. behind closed doors, in a conversation that Cruz hasn't even heard, trump is said to have admitted that there would probably be compromise on this positions and he was setting a bar for negotiations. Cruz, instead of calling him and consistent or weak on his policies just chooses to say that Donald Trump does not want to build the wall. It's a half truth manipulation of the facts, a cherry pick of the story, and one of many many many examples of what Cruz does.
Click to expand...


Well you clearly missed the story then my friend. Trump didn't say he would "compromise". What he actually said is that his speeches are designed to get people whipped up into a frenzy and that he has no intentions of doing anything with regards to most of his public "plans" (including immigration). Why do you think he refuses to allow the New York Times to release the audio? If he was simply talking about "compromise" - he would be hero in the eyes of the left.

And by the way - nice attempt at trying to cover your tracks but it simply doesn't hold water. If he's a "polished, manipulative, politician" as you just stated, then he is completely "self-aware". What other believe or not (or what he thinks they believe) has nothing to do with his own awareness. I'll give you a B+ for effort, but a D- minus on creativity and content. Surely there was a better line of b.s. that you could have come up with. Of course, the best thing to do would have been to simply admit you were talking out of your ass on one of the two points. But for some reason, there isn't a big culture of honesty here on USMB. Seems like ego over rides integrity and honesty.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit the Cruz is a smart guy, but he lacks self awareness... I see him on the tube every day and he is completely manipulative with his messages. It literally gives me a knot in my stomach if I watch him for too long.  If you don't see it then you don't see it but it's pretty damn obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the (and I quote) "lack of self-awareness" is because he's not a dirt-bag politician trying to win people over with a fake persona, but rather just a genuine guy being himself?
> 
> And I'd love to hear your take on what is so "manipulative" about his message? All I've heard is a consistent, rational plan for America. Now, I've heard whispers that this guy is a real "a-hole". And _maybe_ he is. Maybe he's not likable at all on a personal level. But I'd much rather have a bright, well qualified, leader who truly respects and will actually defend the Constitution who is an a-hole, than a lying, slithering snake who is likable on a personal level but is dishonest with the American people, has no plans to address issues, and usurps the Constitution because power feels so good to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruz is the epitome of a dirt bag politician with a fake persona... how do you not see that... Watch any one of his speeches or interviews.
> 
> Everything that he says about his opponents is a huge stretch of the truth and a blatant manipulation. Lets take his newest talking point. He says Trump doesn't want to build a wall or deport illegal immigrants... The foundation of Trumps campaign!!! Pick any issue, any talking point and i'll show you a manipulation of it from Cruz. It isn't hard at all.
> 
> I'm not a Trump supporter but Trump was brilliant in his Lyin' Ted label. It calls him out for exactly what he does on a regular basis. Open your eyes and ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it you're clearly unaware of what happened with Trump and the New York Times behind closed doors? What a shame that you're not more aware of current events.
> 
> (Hint: Trump is on audio recording admitting he's never going to build a wall. But don't let that stop you - by all means, continue on with your wild beliefs).
> 
> By the way - you can't have it both ways my friend. First you say Cruz "lacks self-awareness" and then you follow that up by claiming he is a "polished, crafted, fake persona of lies". I mean, that's a complete and total contradiction. Either he has no self-awareness and he's just being genuine, or he's a dirt-bag politician who has been coached to put on a fake but polished persona. It can't be both. This is as dumb as the liberals who claim that pollution caused Global Warming and then also turned around and caused record cold weather and snow fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can absolutely be both. He's a polished manipulative politician and his lack of self-awareness is in his belief that people are actually buying his BS.  And as for Trump, you just made the case. Hes speeches are all about a campaign to build a wall and deport illegals. behind closed doors, in a conversation that Cruz hasn't even heard, trump is said to have admitted that there would probably be compromise on this positions and he was setting a bar for negotiations. Cruz, instead of calling him and consistent or weak on his policies just chooses to say that Donald Trump does not want to build the wall. It's a half truth manipulation of the facts, a cherry pick of the story, and one of many many many examples of what Cruz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you clearly missed the story then my friend. Trump didn't say he would "compromise". What he actually said is that his speeches are designed to get people whipped up into a frenzy and that he has no intentions of doing anything with regards to most of his public "plans" (including immigration). Why do you think he refuses to allow the New York Times to release the audio? If he was simply talking about "compromise" - he would be hero in the eyes of the left.
> 
> And by the way - nice attempt at trying to cover your tracks but it simply doesn't hold water. If he's a "polished, manipulative, politician" as you just stated, then he is completely "self-aware". What other believe or not (or what he thinks they believe) has nothing to do with his own awareness. I'll give you a B+ for effort, but a D- minus on creativity and content. Surely there was a better line of b.s. that you could have come up with. Of course, the best thing to do would have been to simply admit you were talking out of your ass on one of the two points. But for some reason, there isn't a big culture of honesty here on USMB. Seems like ego over rides integrity and honesty.
Click to expand...

Please post a link to the audio recording where Trump said that. As for cruz his lack of self-awareness comes in his assumption that people are buying his shit. He is trying to present  The American people with presidential persona of a valued conservative, however most people see him as a sleazy politician. It's his language and spin.  Did you happen to catch the meet the press interview between him and Chuck Todd on Sunday? He asked him the same question eight times and Cruise would not answer. That is the BS that the American people are sick of been our politics. Hillary does the same thing. Obviously some people like you don't see it, but  like I said it's pretty damn obvious.  Look up an interview and I'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that the (and I quote) "lack of self-awareness" is because he's not a dirt-bag politician trying to win people over with a fake persona, but rather just a genuine guy being himself?
> 
> And I'd love to hear your take on what is so "manipulative" about his message? All I've heard is a consistent, rational plan for America. Now, I've heard whispers that this guy is a real "a-hole". And _maybe_ he is. Maybe he's not likable at all on a personal level. But I'd much rather have a bright, well qualified, leader who truly respects and will actually defend the Constitution who is an a-hole, than a lying, slithering snake who is likable on a personal level but is dishonest with the American people, has no plans to address issues, and usurps the Constitution because power feels so good to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz is the epitome of a dirt bag politician with a fake persona... how do you not see that... Watch any one of his speeches or interviews.
> 
> Everything that he says about his opponents is a huge stretch of the truth and a blatant manipulation. Lets take his newest talking point. He says Trump doesn't want to build a wall or deport illegal immigrants... The foundation of Trumps campaign!!! Pick any issue, any talking point and i'll show you a manipulation of it from Cruz. It isn't hard at all.
> 
> I'm not a Trump supporter but Trump was brilliant in his Lyin' Ted label. It calls him out for exactly what he does on a regular basis. Open your eyes and ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it you're clearly unaware of what happened with Trump and the New York Times behind closed doors? What a shame that you're not more aware of current events.
> 
> (Hint: Trump is on audio recording admitting he's never going to build a wall. But don't let that stop you - by all means, continue on with your wild beliefs).
> 
> By the way - you can't have it both ways my friend. First you say Cruz "lacks self-awareness" and then you follow that up by claiming he is a "polished, crafted, fake persona of lies". I mean, that's a complete and total contradiction. Either he has no self-awareness and he's just being genuine, or he's a dirt-bag politician who has been coached to put on a fake but polished persona. It can't be both. This is as dumb as the liberals who claim that pollution caused Global Warming and then also turned around and caused record cold weather and snow fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can absolutely be both. He's a polished manipulative politician and his lack of self-awareness is in his belief that people are actually buying his BS.  And as for Trump, you just made the case. Hes speeches are all about a campaign to build a wall and deport illegals. behind closed doors, in a conversation that Cruz hasn't even heard, trump is said to have admitted that there would probably be compromise on this positions and he was setting a bar for negotiations. Cruz, instead of calling him and consistent or weak on his policies just chooses to say that Donald Trump does not want to build the wall. It's a half truth manipulation of the facts, a cherry pick of the story, and one of many many many examples of what Cruz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you clearly missed the story then my friend. Trump didn't say he would "compromise". What he actually said is that his speeches are designed to get people whipped up into a frenzy and that he has no intentions of doing anything with regards to most of his public "plans" (including immigration). Why do you think he refuses to allow the New York Times to release the audio? If he was simply talking about "compromise" - he would be hero in the eyes of the left.
> 
> And by the way - nice attempt at trying to cover your tracks but it simply doesn't hold water. If he's a "polished, manipulative, politician" as you just stated, then he is completely "self-aware". What other believe or not (or what he thinks they believe) has nothing to do with his own awareness. I'll give you a B+ for effort, but a D- minus on creativity and content. Surely there was a better line of b.s. that you could have come up with. Of course, the best thing to do would have been to simply admit you were talking out of your ass on one of the two points. But for some reason, there isn't a big culture of honesty here on USMB. Seems like ego over rides integrity and honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post a link to the audio recording where Trump said that. As for cruz his lack of self-awareness comes in his assumption that people are buying his shit. He is trying to present  The American people with presidential persona of a valued conservative, however most people see him as a sleazy politician. It's his language and spin.  Did you happen to catch the meet the press interview between him and Chuck Todd on Sunday? He asked him the same question eight times and Cruise would not answer. That is the BS that the American people are sick of been our politics. Hillary does the same thing. Obviously some people like you don't see it, but  like I said it's pretty damn obvious.  Look up an interview and I'll see what I'm talking about
Click to expand...


Uh....how can I do that when Trump won't let the audio be released?


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz is the epitome of a dirt bag politician with a fake persona... how do you not see that... Watch any one of his speeches or interviews.
> 
> Everything that he says about his opponents is a huge stretch of the truth and a blatant manipulation. Lets take his newest talking point. He says Trump doesn't want to build a wall or deport illegal immigrants... The foundation of Trumps campaign!!! Pick any issue, any talking point and i'll show you a manipulation of it from Cruz. It isn't hard at all.
> 
> I'm not a Trump supporter but Trump was brilliant in his Lyin' Ted label. It calls him out for exactly what he does on a regular basis. Open your eyes and ears.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you're clearly unaware of what happened with Trump and the New York Times behind closed doors? What a shame that you're not more aware of current events.
> 
> (Hint: Trump is on audio recording admitting he's never going to build a wall. But don't let that stop you - by all means, continue on with your wild beliefs).
> 
> By the way - you can't have it both ways my friend. First you say Cruz "lacks self-awareness" and then you follow that up by claiming he is a "polished, crafted, fake persona of lies". I mean, that's a complete and total contradiction. Either he has no self-awareness and he's just being genuine, or he's a dirt-bag politician who has been coached to put on a fake but polished persona. It can't be both. This is as dumb as the liberals who claim that pollution caused Global Warming and then also turned around and caused record cold weather and snow fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can absolutely be both. He's a polished manipulative politician and his lack of self-awareness is in his belief that people are actually buying his BS.  And as for Trump, you just made the case. Hes speeches are all about a campaign to build a wall and deport illegals. behind closed doors, in a conversation that Cruz hasn't even heard, trump is said to have admitted that there would probably be compromise on this positions and he was setting a bar for negotiations. Cruz, instead of calling him and consistent or weak on his policies just chooses to say that Donald Trump does not want to build the wall. It's a half truth manipulation of the facts, a cherry pick of the story, and one of many many many examples of what Cruz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you clearly missed the story then my friend. Trump didn't say he would "compromise". What he actually said is that his speeches are designed to get people whipped up into a frenzy and that he has no intentions of doing anything with regards to most of his public "plans" (including immigration). Why do you think he refuses to allow the New York Times to release the audio? If he was simply talking about "compromise" - he would be hero in the eyes of the left.
> 
> And by the way - nice attempt at trying to cover your tracks but it simply doesn't hold water. If he's a "polished, manipulative, politician" as you just stated, then he is completely "self-aware". What other believe or not (or what he thinks they believe) has nothing to do with his own awareness. I'll give you a B+ for effort, but a D- minus on creativity and content. Surely there was a better line of b.s. that you could have come up with. Of course, the best thing to do would have been to simply admit you were talking out of your ass on one of the two points. But for some reason, there isn't a big culture of honesty here on USMB. Seems like ego over rides integrity and honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post a link to the audio recording where Trump said that. As for cruz his lack of self-awareness comes in his assumption that people are buying his shit. He is trying to present  The American people with presidential persona of a valued conservative, however most people see him as a sleazy politician. It's his language and spin.  Did you happen to catch the meet the press interview between him and Chuck Todd on Sunday? He asked him the same question eight times and Cruise would not answer. That is the BS that the American people are sick of been our politics. Hillary does the same thing. Obviously some people like you don't see it, but  like I said it's pretty damn obvious.  Look up an interview and I'll see what I'm talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh....how can I do that when Trump won't let the audio be released?
Click to expand...

If you haven't heard it then how can you or Cruz attest to what he said? And you lecture me about honesty?? Haha


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you're clearly unaware of what happened with Trump and the New York Times behind closed doors? What a shame that you're not more aware of current events.
> 
> (Hint: Trump is on audio recording admitting he's never going to build a wall. But don't let that stop you - by all means, continue on with your wild beliefs).
> 
> By the way - you can't have it both ways my friend. First you say Cruz "lacks self-awareness" and then you follow that up by claiming he is a "polished, crafted, fake persona of lies". I mean, that's a complete and total contradiction. Either he has no self-awareness and he's just being genuine, or he's a dirt-bag politician who has been coached to put on a fake but polished persona. It can't be both. This is as dumb as the liberals who claim that pollution caused Global Warming and then also turned around and caused record cold weather and snow fall.
> 
> 
> 
> It can absolutely be both. He's a polished manipulative politician and his lack of self-awareness is in his belief that people are actually buying his BS.  And as for Trump, you just made the case. Hes speeches are all about a campaign to build a wall and deport illegals. behind closed doors, in a conversation that Cruz hasn't even heard, trump is said to have admitted that there would probably be compromise on this positions and he was setting a bar for negotiations. Cruz, instead of calling him and consistent or weak on his policies just chooses to say that Donald Trump does not want to build the wall. It's a half truth manipulation of the facts, a cherry pick of the story, and one of many many many examples of what Cruz does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you clearly missed the story then my friend. Trump didn't say he would "compromise". What he actually said is that his speeches are designed to get people whipped up into a frenzy and that he has no intentions of doing anything with regards to most of his public "plans" (including immigration). Why do you think he refuses to allow the New York Times to release the audio? If he was simply talking about "compromise" - he would be hero in the eyes of the left.
> 
> And by the way - nice attempt at trying to cover your tracks but it simply doesn't hold water. If he's a "polished, manipulative, politician" as you just stated, then he is completely "self-aware". What other believe or not (or what he thinks they believe) has nothing to do with his own awareness. I'll give you a B+ for effort, but a D- minus on creativity and content. Surely there was a better line of b.s. that you could have come up with. Of course, the best thing to do would have been to simply admit you were talking out of your ass on one of the two points. But for some reason, there isn't a big culture of honesty here on USMB. Seems like ego over rides integrity and honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post a link to the audio recording where Trump said that. As for cruz his lack of self-awareness comes in his assumption that people are buying his shit. He is trying to present  The American people with presidential persona of a valued conservative, however most people see him as a sleazy politician. It's his language and spin.  Did you happen to catch the meet the press interview between him and Chuck Todd on Sunday? He asked him the same question eight times and Cruise would not answer. That is the BS that the American people are sick of been our politics. Hillary does the same thing. Obviously some people like you don't see it, but  like I said it's pretty damn obvious.  Look up an interview and I'll see what I'm talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh....how can I do that when Trump won't let the audio be released?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't heard it then how can you or Cruz attest to what he said? And you lecture me about honesty?? Haha
Click to expand...


Because people who were in the room from the New York Times (not Ted Cruz) have gone on record. Again...how much are you out of the loop regarding what is going on to have missed this?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been peeing in public women's restrooms since I was about two or three. Not once in those 47 or 48 years have I seen another person's genitals that I wasn't in the same stall with (which happens by design, not by accident)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is some vintage liberal "logic". I knew a woman who lived to be 99 (she was roughly 6 months from reaching 100). She had never been raped. Not once. So I guess rape doesn't occur and we should immediately remove all legislation forbidding rape.
> 
> You're ONE person whytchy. One. You're experience is no proof of _anything_ in a nation of 330 *million*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of two girls who were drugged and raped.  One was at a firend's birthday party when she was 13.  I know of others myself included, who have been groped on elevators or public transit.  Maybe we need segregated elevators and buses?  A woman was raped in a washroom in a downtown Toronto office building, where I worked, which was scary because I frequently used that washroom.
> 
> What I have never heard of or read of is a woman being sexually assaulted in a washroom by a tranny.  No once, ever!  Not on the news, in the newspaper, or the radio, and not in local gossip.  And yet I've often seen trannies in women's washrooms.  I worrty more about the toilet paper
> 
> One in three women will be sexually assaulted in her lifetime.  There is an epidemic of sexually assault taking place across North America and for every 1,000 rapes, one guy is arrested and convicted.  This is a REAL problem which is not being addressed.
> 
> Trannies in washrooms is a made up problem which needs no solution.
Click to expand...


Nice dodge.  "Transexuals aren't violent, and therefore we should let ANY man claiming to 'feel' like a woman into women's restrooms!"

The real question is, are you ACTUALLY that fucking stupid, or are you happy for people to believe you're that stupid in order to avoid the point?  Better an idiot than a coward?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
Click to expand...


Then you're a moron, and because I'm a decent person, I hope you're lucky enough to never find out just how naive and stupid you actually are on this subject.

I know that, as a leftist, you're all about the "feelz" and won't understand this, but feeling safe is not the same as being safe.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make all bathrooms open to everyone and don't worry about. We can allow, one person into in bathroom at a time. It may take a lot longer to use the facilities but it would solve all the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've said something similar a dozen times already. Because of liberals, the final solution is going to be single occupancy facilities only in the future. Which isn't a bad thing at all. It's just a shame that they are the result of such astounding stupidity.
Click to expand...


Yeah, wait until all these sensitive feminists-with-penises start to experience the joy women already have of waiting in line, doing the pee-pee dance, while a woman is in the stall ahead of them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
Click to expand...


Hundreds of thousands of women are raped, robbed, murdered, etc. in this country every year, but you blithely tell us you "don't feel afraid" of something bad happening to you.  Fewer than thirty thousand people a year commit suicide by gun every year, and THAT you're terrified of to the point of rewriting the Constitution.

I don't know if the problem is that you have no concept of perspective, or if you're projecting your own mental illness and suicidal tendencies onto the rest of us.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bravoactual said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can absolutely be both. He's a polished manipulative politician and his lack of self-awareness is in his belief that people are actually buying his BS.  And as for Trump, you just made the case. Hes speeches are all about a campaign to build a wall and deport illegals. behind closed doors, in a conversation that Cruz hasn't even heard, trump is said to have admitted that there would probably be compromise on this positions and he was setting a bar for negotiations. Cruz, instead of calling him and consistent or weak on his policies just chooses to say that Donald Trump does not want to build the wall. It's a half truth manipulation of the facts, a cherry pick of the story, and one of many many many examples of what Cruz does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you clearly missed the story then my friend. Trump didn't say he would "compromise". What he actually said is that his speeches are designed to get people whipped up into a frenzy and that he has no intentions of doing anything with regards to most of his public "plans" (including immigration). Why do you think he refuses to allow the New York Times to release the audio? If he was simply talking about "compromise" - he would be hero in the eyes of the left.
> 
> And by the way - nice attempt at trying to cover your tracks but it simply doesn't hold water. If he's a "polished, manipulative, politician" as you just stated, then he is completely "self-aware". What other believe or not (or what he thinks they believe) has nothing to do with his own awareness. I'll give you a B+ for effort, but a D- minus on creativity and content. Surely there was a better line of b.s. that you could have come up with. Of course, the best thing to do would have been to simply admit you were talking out of your ass on one of the two points. But for some reason, there isn't a big culture of honesty here on USMB. Seems like ego over rides integrity and honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post a link to the audio recording where Trump said that. As for cruz his lack of self-awareness comes in his assumption that people are buying his shit. He is trying to present  The American people with presidential persona of a valued conservative, however most people see him as a sleazy politician. It's his language and spin.  Did you happen to catch the meet the press interview between him and Chuck Todd on Sunday? He asked him the same question eight times and Cruise would not answer. That is the BS that the American people are sick of been our politics. Hillary does the same thing. Obviously some people like you don't see it, but  like I said it's pretty damn obvious.  Look up an interview and I'll see what I'm talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh....how can I do that when Trump won't let the audio be released?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't heard it then how can you or Cruz attest to what he said? And you lecture me about honesty?? Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people who were in the room from the New York Times (not Ted Cruz) have gone on record. Again...how much are you out of the loop regarding what is going on to have missed this?
Click to expand...

I've heard the story... a bunch of speculation with no hard facts. I've learned a long time ago to take EVERYTHING I hear through the media with a grain of salt.  So since you are so convinced i'll ask you again... Post a link.

The wall isn't even the only issue that Cruz distorts... He does it with just about every one of his over exaggerated talking points.  Yes, there is a sliver of truth which he uses as a foundation for his attacks. When questioned about it he addresses that sliver then pivots... It is so transparent


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> I've heard the story... a bunch of speculation with no hard facts. I've learned a long time ago to take EVERYTHING I hear through the media with a grain of salt.  So since you are so convinced i'll ask you again... Post a link.
> 
> The wall isn't even the only issue that Cruz distorts... He does it with just about every one of his over exaggerated talking points.  Yes, there is a sliver of truth which he uses as a foundation for his attacks. When questioned about it he addresses that sliver then pivots... It is so transparent



Please post the link showing that OJ Simpson killed Nicole Brown and Ronald Goldman. If you can't, then clearly he *didn't* do it 

You know what *I* learned "a long time ago" junior? Where there is smoke, there is *fire*. And considering Donald Trump's loooooong history of lying and flipping positions based on who his audience was, I think we can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that it's more likely Donald said this than it is that OJ Simpson was responsible for the double homicide.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the story... a bunch of speculation with no hard facts. I've learned a long time ago to take EVERYTHING I hear through the media with a grain of salt.  So since you are so convinced i'll ask you again... Post a link.
> 
> The wall isn't even the only issue that Cruz distorts... He does it with just about every one of his over exaggerated talking points.  Yes, there is a sliver of truth which he uses as a foundation for his attacks. When questioned about it he addresses that sliver then pivots... It is so transparent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the link showing that OJ Simpson killed Nicole Brown and Ronald Goldman. If you can't, then clearly he *didn't* do it
> 
> You know what *I* learned "a long time ago" junior? Where there is smoke, there is *fire*. And considering Donald Trump's loooooong history of lying and flipping positions based on who his audience was, I think we can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that it's more likely Donald said this than it is that OJ Simpson was responsible for the double homicide.
Click to expand...

I think what they say Trump said is completely believable, I think Trump is full of shit on most the stuff that he says. However, Cruz is running from president... He is making claims on National TV about unsubstantiated things that he heard Trump said through the rumor mill. He is presenting these things as facts to try and convince voters that they are idiots for supporting Trump.  The fact that you are so convinced on Trumps anti-wall stance just shows the effectiveness that the media and people like Ted Cruz have on the public drones that listen to their manipulative talking points.  I know you know i'm right, i don't expect you to admit it, thats fine... It is sad that our media and world leaders have stooped to this level. There was a day that honesty and integrity were traits that these groups aspired to achieve.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Hundreds of thousands of women are raped, robbed, murdered, etc. in this country every year, but you blithely tell us you "don't feel afraid" of something bad happening to you.  Fewer than thirty thousand people a year commit suicide by gun every year, and THAT you're terrified of to the point of rewriting the Constitution.
> 
> I don't know if the problem is that you have no concept of perspective, or if you're projecting your own mental illness and suicidal tendencies onto the rest of us.



I'm not an American.  It's not my Constitution.  I live in Canada.  Where handguns are illegal, and doors aren't locked.

Americans are the most fearful, paranoid, people on the planet.  Guns don't keep you safe.  It's an illusion.  Guns escalate dangerous situations.  If guns kept you safe, the US would be the safest country on the planet, instead of the most dangerous First World Country in the world.


----------



## kaz

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of women are raped, robbed, murdered, etc. in this country every year, but you blithely tell us you "don't feel afraid" of something bad happening to you.  Fewer than thirty thousand people a year commit suicide by gun every year, and THAT you're terrified of to the point of rewriting the Constitution.
> 
> I don't know if the problem is that you have no concept of perspective, or if you're projecting your own mental illness and suicidal tendencies onto the rest of us.
Click to expand...


1) Guns are out of control and we need to limit them because America is on a blood thirsty, violent shooting rampage
2) We don't need guns because we're perfectly safe as long as we don't do stupid things.

1) Guns emanate evil and anyone carrying them could become violent at any time for any reason
2) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe

1) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe
2) Cops murder blacks because they're a bunch of racist bigots

Liberalism, the ability to simultaneously believe completely contradictory statements


----------



## amrchaos

Cecilie1200 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?
Click to expand...

Cecil, please tell Dr Dumbo that denying reality is one symptom of madness.Denying what physically defines male and female or applying 

  Another symptom is trying to entice people to "play along" since deep down need constant reinforcement of their fantasy.

Another is physical mutilation of the body due to "advance disagreement" of their physical body.

  Understand, the whole concept of "dress up" and "sex changes" are all devices for the individual to reinforce their fantasy by way of deceit! However, there is a social danger if the person they deceived finds out the truth after sometime in a relationship with the transexual Individual.

Unlikely is the case where the deeply invested transexual will admit their true sex at birth. How can one tell the truth if it undermines their deceit?


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But I would claim that republicans are mentally defective. And challenge you to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?
Click to expand...


What do the ACTUAL experts say?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dragonlady said:


> I'm not an American.  It's not my Constitution.  I live in Canada.  Where handguns are illegal, and doors aren't locked.
> 
> Americans are the most fearful, paranoid, people on the planet.  Guns don't keep you safe.  It's an illusion.  Guns escalate dangerous situations.  If guns kept you safe, the US would be the safest country on the planet, instead of the most dangerous First World Country in the world.



  The United States was founded in violent defiance and rebellion against a horrendous tyrant.

  Canada was founded in cowering and grovelling before that very same tyrant.

  More than two centuries later, the difference that this has made can still be clearly seen.

_If ye love wealth better than liberty, the tranquility of servitude than the animated contest of freedom — go home from us in peace. We ask not your counsels or arms. Crouch down and lick the hands which feed you. May your chains sit lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that you were our countrymen!_ — Samuel Adams​


----------



## bravoactual

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the ACTUAL experts say?
Click to expand...


You Rule....


----------



## Bob Blaylock

kaz said:


> 1) Guns are out of control and we need to limit them because America is on a blood thirsty, violent shooting rampage
> 2) We don't need guns because we're perfectly safe as long as we don't do stupid things.
> 
> 1) Guns emanate evil and anyone carrying them could become violent at any time for any reason
> 2) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe
> 
> 1) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe
> 2) Cops murder blacks because they're a bunch of racist bigots
> 
> Liberalism, the ability to simultaneously believe completely contradictory statements



  Orwell called it Doublethink.

_“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself – that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word ‘doublethink’ involved the use of doublethink.

The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them... To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies – all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth.”_​


----------



## bravoactual

You do not get decide, for any person, anywhere, at any time, based solely on your narrow-minded belief in a non-existent magic sky man, what is and is not moral.  Your singular religious belief does not now, nor has it in the past, nor will it in the future entitle you to decide what is and is not moral.

There is NO STATE FUNDED, STATE SANCTIONED, STATE SUPPORTED, STATE SPONSORED RELIGION IN THE UNITED STATES.

  "*But No Religious Test Shall Ever Be Required As A Qualification To Any Office or Public Trust under the United States*." (Article VI of The Constitution of The United States of America.)  No person can be compelled, coerced,  forced, or intimidated into any form of Religious Belief or Practice.  

Nor can there be any formal establishment of Religion, nor can a person be prevented from worshiping their version of their god. First Amendment, the Constitution of the United States of America.

You do not get to decide for any person other than yourself how you choose to worship  your version of  your non-existent magic skyman.  Your belief in your version of your non-existent skyman does not entitle you to decide for other persons what is and or is not moral.

You do not have any right to impose your version of your non-existent skyman on any person, anywhere, at any time. 

You are free to worship your version of your non-existent sky man, that does not mean that you get to tell any person, anywhere, at any time that they must worship your version of your non-existent skyman.. 

You are free to a weak-minded RW Religious Nutbag.  You do not have a right to inflect what you believe on others.

You are not special.

You do not get to decide for others.

Get over yourself....


----------



## hazlnut

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.




We need to flush the homophobes down the toilet.

Rescue their 8-year old daughters from their ignorant hateful home schooling.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

hazlnut said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to flush the homophobes down the toilet.
> 
> Rescue their 8-year old daughters from their ignorant hateful home schooling.
Click to expand...


  Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to flush the homophobes down the toilet.
> 
> Rescue their 8-year old daughters from their ignorant hateful home schooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
Click to expand...

haha, you are so dumb... I'm pretty sure your dick waving old man would not be ok in the girls or the boys restroom... unless thats something your cool with your 8 year old boys seeing.


----------



## bravoactual

hazlnut said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to flush the homophobes down the toilet.
> 
> Rescue their 8-year old daughters from their ignorant hateful home schooling.
Click to expand...


Homophobes are more worried about something that has never happened for something that has not happened. 

Homophobes love being told what to think and what to believe.  That way they can back to watching their Gay Porn.


----------



## bornright

bravoactual said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
Click to expand...

I really don't care what a transvestite or transexual is.  I am just curious to why a man that thanks of himself as a woman would be offended or embarrassed by using the restrooms with other men and yet individuals feel it unbelievable that others would be offended that the transexual or transvestite would be using the restroom with women.  Do you feel urinals should be placed in the woman restrooms or should they be forced to squat.


----------



## Slade3200

bornright said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what a transvestite or transexual is.  I am just curious to why a man that thanks of himself as a woman would be offended or embarrassed by using the restrooms with other men and yet individuals feel it unbelievable that others would be offended that the transexual or transvestite would be using the restroom with women.  Do you feel urinals should be placed in the woman restrooms or should they be forced to squat.
Click to expand...

The fact that you don't care sounds like you havent bothered to take the time to learn, which makes sense why you dont understand these things


----------



## Mrb_uofmiami

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


OK, so your nine year old son is taking a shower after his wrestling practice. A man who is the coach pulls up an easy chair to watch him and the other boys wash themselves. Then, the man, the future Speaker of the  House shows him some wrestling moves before your son had a,chance to dry himself off. 
OK with you?  I know it is because you assholes have yet to say a word thus demonstrating that you are a,worthless piece of shit.


----------



## bornright

hazlnut said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to flush the homophobes down the toilet.
> 
> Rescue their 8-year old daughters from their ignorant hateful home schooling.
Click to expand...




hazlnut said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to flush the homophobes down the toilet.
> 
> Rescue their 8-year old daughters from their ignorant hateful home schooling.
Click to expand...

you got this from others thinking it odd that an individual that thinks they are different sexually than what they were born as feeling uncomfortable urinating in a restroom with people with the same equipment yet you feel that women that feel uneasy with a man coming into a restroom with them as somehow homophobic.


----------



## bornright

Slade3200 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what a transvestite or transexual is.  I am just curious to why a man that thanks of himself as a woman would be offended or embarrassed by using the restrooms with other men and yet individuals feel it unbelievable that others would be offended that the transexual or transvestite would be using the restroom with women.  Do you feel urinals should be placed in the woman restrooms or should they be forced to squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you don't care sounds like you havent bothered to take the time to learn, which makes sense why you dont understand these things
Click to expand...

What I am trying to tell you is it does not matter what the transexual or transvestite thinks.  Why is their minority thoughts of themselves overpower the thoughts of the women that are in the same restroom of a physical male.  You sound a little sexist to me.


----------



## Dragonlady

kaz said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc. Yet I'm not dumb enough to believe that my experiences represents the reality for all of humanity. As such, I carry a gun on me _everywhere_ I go. Thank God I've never had to even _think_ about pulling my gun (much less actually using it) - but I'm not dumb enough to believe that will always be the case in the future simply because I've been fortunate enough that it has been the case in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of women are raped, robbed, murdered, etc. in this country every year, but you blithely tell us you "don't feel afraid" of something bad happening to you.  Fewer than thirty thousand people a year commit suicide by gun every year, and THAT you're terrified of to the point of rewriting the Constitution.
> 
> I don't know if the problem is that you have no concept of perspective, or if you're projecting your own mental illness and suicidal tendencies onto the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Guns are out of control and we need to limit them because America is on a blood thirsty, violent shooting rampage
> 2) We don't need guns because we're perfectly safe as long as we don't do stupid things.
> 
> 1) Guns emanate evil and anyone carrying them could become violent at any time for any reason
> 2) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe
> 
> 1) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe
> 2) Cops murder blacks because they're a bunch of racist bigots
> 
> Liberalism, the ability to simultaneously believe completely contradictory statements
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know or understand a liberal position if it jumped up and slapped you in the face.  I don't believe that any of your sentences are correct.  And I don't know any liberal, including those who actively worked for anti=gun lobbying groups.

I personally think that the Founding Fathers would be rolling in their graves when they if they could see the results of unrestricted gun ownership in your country.  The 2nd Amendment passed before the revolver was invented, when gun ownership meant long guns. 

The US government is in no danger of being attacked by hostile natives or ground forces from another country.  The greatest danger faced by Americans today is mass shootings, which happen in part because of easy access to guns and ammo.  And right-wing militia groups getting stupid.

There are no easy solutions, but owning a gun puts you in more danger than not owning one.


----------



## Seawytch

bornright said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what a transvestite or transexual is.  I am just curious to why a man that thanks of himself as a woman would be offended or embarrassed by using the restrooms with other men and yet individuals feel it unbelievable that others would be offended that the transexual or transvestite would be using the restroom with women.  Do you feel urinals should be placed in the woman restrooms or should they be forced to squat.
Click to expand...


Women's public restrooms have stall doors and these devices called toilets where you sit comfortably while you evacuate your bladder or bowels.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bornright said:


> What I am trying to tell you is it does not matter what the transexual [sic] or transvestite thinks.  Why is their minority thoughts of themselves overpower the thoughts of the women that are in the same restroom of a physical male.  You sound a little sexist *seriously misogynistic* to me.



  Fixed it for you.

  It is well-known that many homosexual men harbor a deep, malicious hatred toward women.  Can there be any doubt that this is a major motivation behind the effort to force women to accept the presence of creepy male perverts in their restroom and dressing facilities?  It may well be true that this movement is driven at least as much by hatred toward women as by any affinity for the perverts whose “rights” to be in the opposite-sex facilities are at issue.


----------



## Dragonlady

Bob Blaylock said:


> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.



No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.  

When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.  

If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been murdered, robbed at gun point, victim of a home invasion, etc., although our home was broken into once when we weren't at home.  That's why we buy insurance.
> 
> And while I take precautions to avoid being the victim of a crime, such as locking my doors when I leave the house, not walking alone in high crime areas at night, and keeping my wits about me when travelling alone, I do not, and would not ever carry a gun.  I'm just not that afraid that something bad will happen to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, if you've never been attacked, there are no crime victims and we don't need guns to protect ourselves. Great argument, Mao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American fear and paranoia at it's best.  No you don't need guns.  35,000 people a year die in gun violence in the US, most by suicide.  You have the highest rate of gun death and gun crime in the world.  And you cling to your guns like they're the answer, not the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of women are raped, robbed, murdered, etc. in this country every year, but you blithely tell us you "don't feel afraid" of something bad happening to you.  Fewer than thirty thousand people a year commit suicide by gun every year, and THAT you're terrified of to the point of rewriting the Constitution.
> 
> I don't know if the problem is that you have no concept of perspective, or if you're projecting your own mental illness and suicidal tendencies onto the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Guns are out of control and we need to limit them because America is on a blood thirsty, violent shooting rampage
> 2) We don't need guns because we're perfectly safe as long as we don't do stupid things.
> 
> 1) Guns emanate evil and anyone carrying them could become violent at any time for any reason
> 2) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe
> 
> 1) Cops should be the only ones with guns because then we are safe
> 2) Cops murder blacks because they're a bunch of racist bigots
> 
> Liberalism, the ability to simultaneously believe completely contradictory statements
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know or understand a liberal position if it jumped up and slapped you in the face.  I don't believe that any of your sentences are correct.  And I don't know any liberal, including those who actively worked for anti=gun lobbying groups.
> 
> I personally think that the Founding Fathers would be rolling in their graves when they if they could see the results of unrestricted gun ownership in your country.  The 2nd Amendment passed before the revolver was invented, when gun ownership meant long guns.
> 
> The US government is in no danger of being attacked by hostile natives or ground forces from another country.  The greatest danger faced by Americans today is mass shootings, which happen in part because of easy access to guns and ammo.  And right-wing militia groups getting stupid.
> 
> There are no easy solutions, but owning a gun puts you in more danger than not owning one.
Click to expand...


Gotcha, Mrs. Mao, trying to defend yourself puts you in more risk.  If we'd just let criminals blow us away and butt smack us we'd be so much safer.  The great Chairman of the same name, your husband, felt the same.  No one should be able to resist government with a gun.  I mean defend themselves from criminals.  I mean ...


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> I personally think that the Founding Fathers would be rolling in their graves when they if they could see the results of unrestricted gun ownership in your country.  The 2nd Amendment passed before the revolver was invented, when gun ownership meant long guns.



That simply isn't true. At all. Why do liberals resort to *lying*? In 1787 when the Constitution was penned, no only had canons been around for decades, but nearly _every_ farm in America had one. That's exactly why the founders didn't put "muskets" or even "guns" in the Constitution. Instead, the wrote "the *right* of the *people* to keep and bear *arms*". Because they fully expected the American people to have _every_ type of weapon available to them that the military had.

Lying is unacceptable. And if you're stating stuff out of ignorance - that's almost as bad. Why would you comment when you don't know? Either study history before commenting or don't comment.

What our founders would be really rolling over in their graves about was the usurpation of the U.S. Constitution and the centralization of power into the federal government.


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
Click to expand...


OK, another stupid as shit liberal.

The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.

The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.

How stupid are you?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what a transvestite or transexual is.  I am just curious to why a man that thanks of himself as a woman would be offended or embarrassed by using the restrooms with other men and yet individuals feel it unbelievable that others would be offended that the transexual or transvestite would be using the restroom with women.  Do you feel urinals should be placed in the woman restrooms or should they be forced to squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's public restrooms have stall doors and these devices called toilets where you sit comfortably while you evacuate your bladder or bowels.
Click to expand...


And the fact that it says "Ladies" or "Women" on the door is a very clear indication that a person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome has absolutely no business trying to enter. Mental illness and/or imaginations do not get to trump medical science and truth. No matter how desperate liberals are to pervert reality _and_ promote sexual deviance.


----------



## Dragonlady

kaz said:


> Gotcha, Mrs. Mao, trying to defend yourself puts you in more risk.  If we'd just let criminals blow us away and butt smack us we'd be so much safer.  The great Chairman of the same name, your husband, felt the same.  No one should be able to resist government with a gun.  I mean defend themselves from criminals.  I mean ...



Considering that only 39% of households in the US don't own guns, I would say that more people agree with me than agree with you.

Who Owns Guns in America?

http://www.vpc.org/studies/ownership.pdf

If 61% of your households don't even own a gun, and gun ownership is steadily declining, it appears that you have the minority position.  I guess there's a lot more people out there who are smart enough to realize that guns put you in harms way, far more often that they will ever protect you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dragonlady said:


> I personally think that the Founding Fathers would be rolling in their graves when they if they could see the results of unrestricted gun ownership in your country.  The 2nd Amendment passed before the revolver was invented, when gun ownership meant long guns.
> 
> The US government is in no danger of being attacked by hostile natives or ground forces from another country.  The greatest danger faced by Americans today is mass shootings, which happen in part because of easy access to guns and ammo.  And right-wing militia groups getting stupid.
> 
> There are no easy solutions, but owning a gun puts you in more danger than not owning one.



  Even for a Canadian, and even for a hoplophobe, that post is spectacularly ignorant.

  It is well-known that pistols were common in the time that the Bill of Rights was written, and had been for quite some time before, going back almost as far as long guns.  Somewhat less well-known is the history of repeating arms and volley arms, going back for more than a century before the Constitution was written.

  And far more Americans are killed or otherwise seriously harmed by diseases, or by accidents that have nothing to do with arms, than by any means having to do with arms.  Even among those deaths that are connected with the use or misuse of firearms, mass shootings account for a very tiny proportion.  Your statement that _“The greatest danger faced by Americans today is mass shootings, which happen in part because of easy access to guns and ammo.”_ is ridiculous, deceitful hyperbole.


----------



## Dragonlady

kaz said:


> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?



Not as stupid as you apparently.  Young children do not use the washroom by themselves.  Doesn't happen - not in malls, public toilets, or restaurants.  

You're really stretching things here.  And in any case, they're not alone in the bathroom.  Anyone, man or woman, just lurking in a bathroom is going to draw attention.  This isn't even a reasonable fear.  You're being ridiculous.


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
Click to expand...

I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Mrs. Mao, trying to defend yourself puts you in more risk.  If we'd just let criminals blow us away and butt smack us we'd be so much safer.  The great Chairman of the same name, your husband, felt the same.  No one should be able to resist government with a gun.  I mean defend themselves from criminals.  I mean ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that only 39% of households in the US don't own guns, I would say that more people agree with me than agree with you.
> 
> Who Owns Guns in America?
> 
> http://www.vpc.org/studies/ownership.pdf
> 
> If 61% of your households don't even own a gun, and gun ownership is steadily declining, it appears that you have the minority position.  I guess there's a lot more people out there who are smart enough to realize that guns put you in harms way, far more often that they will ever protect you.
Click to expand...


You didn't draw any actual conclusion other than that Mr. Mao didn't want guns for your and his preservation


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as stupid as you apparently.  Young children do not use the washroom by themselves.  Doesn't happen - not in malls, public toilets, or restaurants.
> 
> You're really stretching things here.  And in any case, they're not alone in the bathroom.  Anyone, man or woman, just lurking in a bathroom is going to draw attention.  This isn't even a reasonable fear.  You're being ridiculous.
Click to expand...


12 year old girls don't use the bathroom by themselves?  Again, you're a 30 year old Chinese propagandist in your underwear


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
Click to expand...


Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
Click to expand...

No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
Click to expand...


So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"


----------



## kaz

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
Click to expand...


There are 150 registered sex offenders for every transgender.  the idea of a loophole still doesn't register?  Seriously"


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
Click to expand...


So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...

You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
> 
> 
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
Click to expand...

Who are they lying to???? Come back to earth


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are they lying to???? Come back to earth
Click to expand...


OK, OK, you're right, a sexual predator wouldn't lie, I went over the edge with that one

Moron


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are they lying to???? Come back to earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, OK, you're right, a sexual predator wouldn't lie, I went over the edge with that one
> 
> Moron
Click to expand...

For sake of argument... Sure they would lie... They would even cheat and steal... What's your point?? If a guy wanted to go in the girls room to molest little girls, who would he lie to?


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are they lying to???? Come back to earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, OK, you're right, a sexual predator wouldn't lie, I went over the edge with that one
> 
> Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sake of argument... Sure they would lie... They would even cheat and steal... What's your point?? If a guy wanted to go in the girls room to molest little girls, who would he lie to?
Click to expand...


OK, dumb fuck.  If you disagree with me, say so straight up.  But with transgender laws, a 45 year old pervert can walk past everyone and they can't say shit or he can sue them and the business.  Without those laws, they can say WTF and follow him.

Again, disagree, but cut the crap you don't grasp what I said.  It's simple and you're a simpleton, it's in your native language


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are they lying to???? Come back to earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, OK, you're right, a sexual predator wouldn't lie, I went over the edge with that one
> 
> Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sake of argument... Sure they would lie... They would even cheat and steal... What's your point?? If a guy wanted to go in the girls room to molest little girls, who would he lie to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumb fuck.  If you disagree with me, say so straight up.  But with transgender laws, a 45 year old pervert can walk past everyone and they can't say shit or he can sue them and the business.  Without those laws, they can say WTF and follow him.
> 
> Again, disagree, but cut the crap you don't grasp what I said.  It's simple and you're a simpleton, it's in your native language
Click to expand...

So he is gonna walk past a crowd of people including parents who are standing outside a bathroom and say there's nothing y'all can do I'm a woman... They go molest all the little girls that are in the bathroom? The shit that goes on in your head is like straight out of a fucked up movie. Join us in reality when you get a free second


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they lying to???? Come back to earth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, OK, you're right, a sexual predator wouldn't lie, I went over the edge with that one
> 
> Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sake of argument... Sure they would lie... They would even cheat and steal... What's your point?? If a guy wanted to go in the girls room to molest little girls, who would he lie to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumb fuck.  If you disagree with me, say so straight up.  But with transgender laws, a 45 year old pervert can walk past everyone and they can't say shit or he can sue them and the business.  Without those laws, they can say WTF and follow him.
> 
> Again, disagree, but cut the crap you don't grasp what I said.  It's simple and you're a simpleton, it's in your native language
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he is gonna walk past a crowd of people including parents who are standing outside a bathroom and say there's nothing y'all can do I'm a woman... They go molest all the little girls that are in the bathroom? The shit that goes on in your head is like straight out of a fucked up movie. Join us in reality when you get a free second
Click to expand...


Um ... yeah ... great argument ...


----------



## easyt65

The Obamas want men to be in female bathrooms legalized so it will finally be legal for Michelle to be in there...


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it... Don't a majority of male pedifiles molest little boys? What's to protect our 8 year old boys from these guys in the bathroom?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know, pedophiles molest both sexes.  If they molest boys more than girls, you want a gold star?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
Click to expand...


They won't have too.  All men will be allowed in. It's how civil right work


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of women are raped, robbed, murdered, etc. in this country every year, but you blithely tell us you "don't feel afraid" of something bad happening to you.  Fewer than thirty thousand people a year commit suicide by gun every year, and THAT you're terrified of to the point of rewriting the Constitution.
> 
> I don't know if the problem is that you have no concept of perspective, or if you're projecting your own mental illness and suicidal tendencies onto the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an American.  It's not my Constitution.  I live in Canada.  Where handguns are illegal, and doors aren't locked.
> 
> Americans are the most fearful, paranoid, people on the planet.  Guns don't keep you safe.  It's an illusion.  Guns escalate dangerous situations.  If guns kept you safe, the US would be the safest country on the planet, instead of the most dangerous First World Country in the world.
Click to expand...


If you don't live and have never lived in America, what arrogant delusion convinces you that you have any insight or input into who we are or how we run our country that would be of interest to anyone?

Do we go to Canadian boards and make pronouncements about how you should run your second-rate suburb of a country?  No.

You're right:  Americans are not up to your lofty standards of wonderfulness, and you should DEFINITELY take that as an indication that you should stay the fuck up there and not soil yourself with our presence.

And mind your own fucking business.  If we were impressed with Canada, we'd live there.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Republicans, in general, understand the difference between boys and girls, while increasingly, Democrats do not.  How mentally-defective does one have to be to not understand this distinction, or to think that one can become the other?
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the ACTUAL experts say?
Click to expand...


The chickenshit ones you and your ilk bullied into lying, or the ones who actually ignore your Peter Pan "I can wish the world different" delusions?

In answer to your question, though:

Gender Identity Disorder DSM IV Diagnosis

Basically, they say they're mentally ill and need therapy.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bravoactual said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the ACTUAL experts say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Rule....
Click to expand...


For asking a question the answer to which is the complete opposite of what it thinks it is?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what a transvestite or transexual is.  I am just curious to why a man that thanks of himself as a woman would be offended or embarrassed by using the restrooms with other men and yet individuals feel it unbelievable that others would be offended that the transexual or transvestite would be using the restroom with women.  Do you feel urinals should be placed in the woman restrooms or should they be forced to squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's public restrooms have stall doors and these devices called toilets where you sit comfortably while you evacuate your bladder or bowels.
Click to expand...


Yes, and those stalls are noticeably in a separate room, rather than right out in the hallway, for a reason.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
Click to expand...


Oh, yes, of course, NO ONE is preying on women and children in restrooms.  Goodness, no.  Just like no pedophiles ever try to become scoutmasters to get close to little children.  Hell, pedophiles don't even exist, right?  They're just some made-up scary story people tell themselves.  And rape?  That never happens.  Women are just lying about it.

Dumbass, we ARE starting with real child molesters and rapists . . . by denying them a loophole they can exploit while you're more worried about the hurt feelings of a handful of nutbars than you are about the safety of women.

Exactly what are you proposing we CAN do to "start with the real child molesters and rapists", since you're all in favor of looking the other way when they follow their chosen prey into restrooms and locker rooms?  Oh, wait, I forgot.  That never happens.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, another stupid as shit liberal.
> 
> The accusation is not that trans gendered people are preying on children.
> 
> The accusation is that sexual predators will claim to be trans gendered to prey on children.
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as stupid as you apparently.  Young children do not use the washroom by themselves.  Doesn't happen - not in malls, public toilets, or restaurants.
> 
> You're really stretching things here.  And in any case, they're not alone in the bathroom.  Anyone, man or woman, just lurking in a bathroom is going to draw attention.  This isn't even a reasonable fear.  You're being ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Sometimes, there's not a lot of choice.  Amazingly enough, even in this post-liberal world, children occasionally still have active parents of the opposite gender in their lives, and go places with them.  What do you suggest a father out shopping with his ten-year-old daughter do when she needs to urinate?  Take her in the men's room to view all the strange men at the urinals?

I really enjoy that whole "anyone lurking in the bathroom is going to draw attention".  So basically, it's all okay because as soon as they do something wrong, THEN we'll catch them.  God forbid we notice and stop them before it gets to that point . . . say, when they go in the incorrect bathroom in the first place.  But you would have us shrug and ignore it until AFTER the crime takes place.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, of course, NO ONE is preying on women and children in restrooms.  Goodness, no.  Just like no pedophiles ever try to become scoutmasters to get close to little children.  Hell, pedophiles don't even exist, right?  They're just some made-up scary story people tell themselves.  And rape?  That never happens.  Women are just lying about it.
> 
> Dumbass, we ARE starting with real child molesters and rapists . . . by denying them a loophole they can exploit while you're more worried about the hurt feelings of a handful of nutbars than you are about the safety of women.
> 
> Exactly what are you proposing we CAN do to "start with the real child molesters and rapists", since you're all in favor of looking the other way when they follow their chosen prey into restrooms and locker rooms?  Oh, wait, I forgot.  That never happens.
Click to expand...


What do child molesters following kids into washrooms have to do with a transgendered person trying to take a pee?

I said deal with real child molesters and let the transgendered people be.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I just don't understand your argument. Why would somebody need to pretend to be transgender to pray on children? And how many children are getting molested in bathrooms. Seems like we are way off path here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
Click to expand...


Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it. 

17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places. 

These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the ACTUAL experts say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Rule....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For asking a question the answer to which is the complete opposite of what it thinks it is?
Click to expand...


So what's the answer? What DO the actual experts say on the subject? What is the diagnosis and recommended treatment?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
Click to expand...


Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.

You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.

You'll be off running again now ...


----------



## bravoactual

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, of course, NO ONE is preying on women and children in restrooms.  Goodness, no.  Just like no pedophiles ever try to become scoutmasters to get close to little children.  Hell, pedophiles don't even exist, right?  They're just some made-up scary story people tell themselves.  And rape?  That never happens.  Women are just lying about it.
> 
> Dumbass, we ARE starting with real child molesters and rapists . . . by denying them a loophole they can exploit while you're more worried about the hurt feelings of a handful of nutbars than you are about the safety of women.
> 
> Exactly what are you proposing we CAN do to "start with the real child molesters and rapists", since you're all in favor of looking the other way when they follow their chosen prey into restrooms and locker rooms?  Oh, wait, I forgot.  That never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do child molesters following kids into washrooms have to do with a transgendered person trying to take a pee?
> 
> I said deal with real child molesters and let the transgendered people be.
Click to expand...


What is nothing at all?

Zero Trans People Have Been Arrested For Bathroom Misconduct—But These Three Republicans Were

Pedophile's are NOT Trans.  Pedo's are (Usually Men) who are sick, sad, pathetic people who derive sexual satisfaction from the illegal and immoral contact with underage children.

More RePugs have been arrested for sexual assault than people arrested for assaulting children in the restroom.

RePugs have no problem with people like Larry "*Toe Tapper*" Craig wanting to sex in a Men's Room...hell they support that kind of perversion.

RePugs have no problem with  people like Mark Foley who got drunk and propositioned underage Congressional Pages.  Hell....they support that kind of perversion.

RePugs have no problem with people like Jon Hinson who was arrested for engaging in oral sex in  Men's Rooms in the House of Representatives....hell they support that kind of perversion.

RePugs have no problem with like Bob Allen who arrested after he agreed to pay $20.00 to an undercover cop to perform oral sex on him....Hell they support that kind of perversion.

And pray tell, how many times has a Transexual Woman (to man) or a Transexual Man (to Woman) been arrested sexual assault in a restroom....that would be fucking ZERO.


----------



## bravoactual

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head... You have demonstrated the very impressive comprehension of understanding what a boy and a girl is... give yourself a round of applause... What you fail to understand is what a transexual [sic] is... wake up call... it is a real thing! They aren't witches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I know what a transsexual/transgender is.  It's a mentally-ill person who believes h'orsh'/it to be of a “gender” opposite that if h'orsh'/it's actual sex.  I don't claim to be an expert on psychology or psychiatry, but I know madness when I see it, and I recognize the folly and the futility of trying to treat madness as if it is equal to reason—again, something that modern “conservatives” seem to get, while modern “liberals” do not.
> 
> Those of you on the left *wrong* seem to think that if you treat madness as reason, or at least equal to reason, then it will somehow become reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sad, sick, pathetic little person.  Trans is NOT a mental issue.  Being Trans is NOT being crazy.  You on the other hand hateful person whose own of brand mental issues runs long and deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Dr. Freud.  And we care about your "expert" psychiatric opinion because why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do the ACTUAL experts say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chickenshit ones you and your ilk bullied into lying, or the ones who actually ignore your Peter Pan "I can wish the world different" delusions?
> 
> In answer to your question, though:
> 
> Gender Identity Disorder DSM IV Diagnosis
> 
> Basically, they say they're mentally ill and need therapy.  Thanks for asking.
Click to expand...


----------



## bravoactual

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
Click to expand...


You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
Click to expand...


I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again


----------



## Fair&Balanced

kaz said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
Click to expand...


I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
Click to expand...

Kaz, you have successfully taken this discussion to absurdity... A movement to help discrimination and inclusion for a minority group is the goal. Your  pedifile fantasy has nothing to do with it. It is a non factor, not realistic, not possible that this law will enable in anyway the actions of sickos and perverts out there. You should stop while you're behind


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
Click to expand...

Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with transgender laws, let's say you are a sexual predator.  You can say you were born a woman and walk in.  You don't get that?  seriously?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
Click to expand...


No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.

It won't make a man a woman

They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.

All they are are surgically altered males.

I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz, you have successfully taken this discussion to absurdity... A movement to help discrimination and inclusion for a minority group is the goal. Your  pedifile fantasy has nothing to do with it. It is a non factor, not realistic, not possible that this law will enable in anyway the actions of sickos and perverts out there. You should stop while you're behind
Click to expand...

What's a pedifile? is that like a manicure for your toenails?


----------



## bravoactual

In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the 


Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
Click to expand...



You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.

You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

bravoactual said:


> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
Click to expand...



BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?


----------



## Pop23

bravoactual said:


> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
Click to expand...


But knows the difference between a man and a woman. 

So light years ahead of you
Morons.


----------



## bravoactual

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz, you have successfully taken this discussion to absurdity... A movement to help discrimination and inclusion for a minority group is the goal. Your  pedifile fantasy has nothing to do with it. It is a non factor, not realistic, not possible that this law will enable in anyway the actions of sickos and perverts out there. You should stop while you're behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a pedifile? is that like a manicure for your toenails?
Click to expand...


Oh my god, what an epic failure on your part.

A Pedophile is an individual (more often as not a Male) who sexually attracted to and achieves sexual gratification from the unlawful, immoral and illegal sexual contact with underage minor children.

I know you were trying to be funny, but you failed.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
Click to expand...

So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself


----------



## bravoactual

Fair&Balanced said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?
Click to expand...


Oh, you mean only ConJobs, NeoNuts, RePugs and TeaHadists can hurl insults and use name calling?

..Oh dear.....Oh My.....Oh why should I give a shit about what your think?


----------



## Slade3200

bravoactual said:


> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
Click to expand...

I've answered every question dumbshit


----------



## bravoactual

How many, exact number of those arrested, Transexuals have sexually assaulted another person while using Public Facilities?

You ignore the immoral of RepubliKlans and pass a law for something that does not happen.


----------



## Slade3200

bravoactual said:


> How many, exact number of those arrested, Transexuals have sexually assaulted another person while using Public Facilities?
> 
> You ignore the immoral of RepubliKlans and pass a law for something that does not happen.


Dude, what are you talking about? Think you had too much coffee


----------



## Fair&Balanced

bravoactual said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean only ConJobs, NeoNuts, RePugs and TeaHadists can hurl insults and use name calling?
> 
> ..Oh dear.....Oh My.....Oh why should I give a shit about what your think?
Click to expand...



I don't give a shit if you call names. I find it hysterical that you so blatantly outed yourself as a hypocrite though.

You're probably a little light in the loafers too boot.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
Click to expand...


Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause. 

It's a large part of being a woman. 

Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood. 

You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............

And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface. 

Proceed


----------



## SmokeALib

Is it a man?
Is it a woman?
Is it a heshe?
Attn: All men (real men) -
Stand guard over your women and children at or near all public restrooms! Always be aware of these sick perverts. Use the bathroom at home before leaving. And for God's sake, keep your kids out of Target.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
Click to expand...

Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.


----------



## Slade3200

SmokeALib said:


> Is it a man?
> Is it a woman?
> Is it a heshe?
> Attn: All men (real men) -
> Stand guard over your women and children at or near all public restrooms! Always be aware of these sick perverts. Use the bathroom at home before leaving. And for God's sake, keep your kids out of Target.


Same language used to be used about gay people... Do You still think that is a choice? Still think we should isolate and discriminate against gays?


----------



## Tilly

bravoactual said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz, you have successfully taken this discussion to absurdity... A movement to help discrimination and inclusion for a minority group is the goal. Your  pedifile fantasy has nothing to do with it. It is a non factor, not realistic, not possible that this law will enable in anyway the actions of sickos and perverts out there. You should stop while you're behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a pedifile? is that like a manicure for your toenails?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my god, what an epic failure on your part.
> 
> A Pedophile is an individual (more often as not a Male) who sexually attracted to and achieves sexual gratification from the unlawful, immoral and illegal sexual contact with underage minor children.
> 
> I know you were trying to be funny, but you failed.
Click to expand...

I know what a paedophile is. I was asking what a pedifile is? Is it a manicure of the toes? Lol.


----------



## SmokeALib

Slade3200 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a man?
> Is it a woman?
> Is it a heshe?
> Attn: All men (real men) -
> Stand guard over your women and children at or near all public restrooms! Always be aware of these sick perverts. Use the bathroom at home before leaving. And for God's sake, keep your kids out of Target.
> 
> 
> 
> Same language used to be used about gay people... Do You still think that is a choice? Still think we should isolate and discriminate against gays?
Click to expand...

Yep. I don't like them sick fucks either.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
Click to expand...


Use your God damn head

Especially with children

Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?

Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.

Go forth my child and get a fucking life.

You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!


----------



## Slade3200

SmokeALib said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a man?
> Is it a woman?
> Is it a heshe?
> Attn: All men (real men) -
> Stand guard over your women and children at or near all public restrooms! Always be aware of these sick perverts. Use the bathroom at home before leaving. And for God's sake, keep your kids out of Target.
> 
> 
> 
> Same language used to be used about gay people... Do You still think that is a choice? Still think we should isolate and discriminate against gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I don't like them sick fucks either.
Click to expand...

There ya go... Cross your name off the credibility list. At least you're honest about it


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
Click to expand...


I gave you your answer, you just didn't like it. Laws protecting trans people from discrimination are in place all over the country and there hasn't been a problem. Men who are not trans are still not permitted to enter women's restrooms to sexually predator anyone. 

When are there problems? When transphobes and homophobic lawmakers get pissed about losing, throw lawmaking temper tantrums and pass stupid laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors.

Cops caught on video harassing lesbian inside womens’ bathroom thinking she’s a man


----------



## Seawytch

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
Click to expand...


They'll never understand until it touches their lives in a more personal way...and I'd never wish that on a trans kid.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you your answer, you just didn't like it. Laws protecting trans people from discrimination are in place all over the country and there hasn't been a problem. Men who are not trans are still not permitted to enter women's restrooms to sexually predator anyone.
> 
> When are there problems? When transphobes and homophobic lawmakers get pissed about losing, throw lawmaking temper tantrums and pass stupid laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors.
> 
> Cops caught on video harassing lesbian inside womens’ bathroom thinking she’s a man
Click to expand...

That video is fake

so is this entire debate


Let Target, or whomever, do whatever the fuck they want with THEIR restrooms. If you don't like their policy, whichever way it is, go pee elsewhere. PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
Click to expand...

I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.

This child was a boy born in a girls body:





This child is a girl born in a boys body:


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
Click to expand...


And you seriously can't figure out why?

Damn!


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
Click to expand...

That is a very special kind of stupid. A girl _cannot_ be born in a boy's body. A boy _cannot_ be born in a girl's body. It's just a simple medical *fact*. You are clearly really confused (as much as these children - though at least they have an excuse). Please allow me to clarify for you....

This child suffers from a _severe_ mental illness. Instead of getting the child the healthcare they so desperately need, idiot liberals attempt to _exploit_ the poor child and cheer the child on to mutilate themselves for the liberal cause:
View attachment 73778

This child also suffers from a _severe_ mental illness. Instead of getting the child the healthcare they so desperately need, idiot liberals attempt to _exploit_ the poor child and cheer the child on to mutilate themselves for the liberal cause:
View attachment 73779[/QUOTE]


----------



## P@triot

*‘Have We Lost Our Minds?’*
*She Wished She Had Been Born a Boy. Now, She’s Taking Aim at What She Calls the "Psychopathic Motives of Gender Activism"*

“Do we honestly think transgender laws and restrooms will compensate for the deafening cry to be noticed / cared about / loved / and dare I say it? To know God and gain an understanding of why any of us are here in the first place?” Vivio wrote. “If you are someone struggling with gender issues I will pray for you — I will be your friend — I will help you all I can.”

In a nutshell - nobody knows how to exploit children (sexually, financially, politically, etc.) like liberals.

‘Have We Lost Our Minds?’: She Wished She Had Been Born a Boy. Now, She’s Taking Aim at What She Calls the ‘Psychopathic Motives of Gender Activism.’


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
Click to expand...

Whats your point?


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a very special kind of stupid. A girl _cannot_ be born in a boy's body. A boy _cannot_ be born in a girl's body. It's just a simple medical *fact*. You are clearly really confused (as much as these children - though at least they have an excuse). Please allow me to clarify for you....
> 
> This child suffers from a _severe_ mental illness. Instead of getting the child the healthcare they so desperately need, idiot liberals attempt to _exploit_ the poor child and cheer the child on to mutilate themselves for the liberal cause:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child also suffers from a _severe_ mental illness. Instead of getting the child the healthcare they so desperately need, idiot liberals attempt to _exploit_ the poor child and cheer the child on to mutilate themselves for the liberal cause:
> View attachment 73779
Click to expand...

So is it your opinion that gay people are suffering from a mental illness? Something we should send them to doctors to get fixed?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pop23 said:


> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.



  I guess that's what you get when one person is into necrophilia, bestiality, and sadomasochism.


----------



## Fair&Balanced




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> They'll never understand until it touches their lives in a more personal way...and I'd never wish that on a trans kid.



  Indeed, that is why you pervert-rights activists are about to hit a wall.

  Decent people were willing to put up with a great deal of your perversion and madness, as long as we thought we didn't have to be touched by it.

  But now, you freaks want punish bakers and other merchants for refusing to participate in celebrations of your sickness, and you demand that we be OK with letting creepy male perverts follow our wives, daughters, sisters,and other female loved ones into restrooms and locker rooms.

  You perverts have pushed to the point where decent people cannot longer ignorantly believe we can let you be, and not be affected by the fallout from your wickedness.

  A generation ago, you cried _“Don't force your morality on me!”_, and foolishly, we gave in.  Now, you happily use the force of government to force your immorality on everyone else.  What is coming back on you, you freaks brought upon yourselves.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your point?
Click to expand...


It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE. 

A male child will never be a female adult. 

If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
Click to expand...

Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
Click to expand...


Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game. 

If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems. 

They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments...



  What ever it is that they go through, it doesn't change the underlying biology.  A boy is not, and never will be, a girl; and a girl is not, and never will be, a boy.  It is false-compassion to purport to “help” one who is mentally ill, by trying to treat h'orsh'/it's delusions as reality.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use your God damn head
> 
> Especially with children
> 
> Some you asswipes parade out can't even fucking read or tie their own fucking shoes, yet they can somehow tell they were born in the wrong body?
> 
> Damn, I swear if someone wrote a fucking book saying the well adjusted adult wore suicide belts, you'd be all Allah Akbar and shit.
> 
> Go forth my child and get a fucking life.
> 
> You're embarrasing us TRUE PROGRESSIVES!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
Click to expand...


If a person came to you and said "I self identify as a quadriplegic" would you say "hey we must help this person , they were born to be handicapped?"

I doubt it.

Yes in fact, if you truly think you were born the wrong gender, you have a mental issue.


----------



## bravoactual

Fair&Balanced said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed the liberals on here do that a lot, they hound you with questions that you answer while asking them questions that they never answer, then when you finally say "okay I'm not answering any more questions until you start answering some of mine" they get pissed and accuse you of being a coward. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean only ConJobs, NeoNuts, RePugs and TeaHadists can hurl insults and use name calling?
> 
> ..Oh dear.....Oh My.....Oh why should I give a shit about what your think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit if you call names. I find it hysterical that you so blatantly outed yourself as a hypocrite though.
> 
> You're probably a little light in the loafers too boot.
Click to expand...


Oh NO....I guess you sure told me off.  You really did cut me off at the knees.

NOT!!!!!!!

Here is the difference you brain dead Cons and myself.

I posted facts.

You  post your paranoid delusions that have no basis in fact.

You are dead from the neck up that you actually that Transexuals will attack you in the restroom, when there has been no documented proof of any such attacks ever having occurred.  

You want to lied to.

You do not know or do not care you're being lied to.

You turn a blind eye when Republican Congressman offers suck the dick of an undercover cop in Florida, You turn a blind eye when a Republican Senator offers a blowjob to cop in an Airport Men's Room.  Your turn a blind eye when a Republican Congressman offers to guy $20.00 for a blow job.

But heaven's to Betsy, when comes to attacks by Transgender People in public facilities that have never occurred....you pass a law that serves no purpose.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game.
> 
> If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems.
> 
> They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.
Click to expand...

What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.  

I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...


----------



## SmokeALib

bravoactual said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean only ConJobs, NeoNuts, RePugs and TeaHadists can hurl insults and use name calling?
> 
> ..Oh dear.....Oh My.....Oh why should I give a shit about what your think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit if you call names. I find it hysterical that you so blatantly outed yourself as a hypocrite though.
> 
> You're probably a little light in the loafers too boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh NO....I guess you sure told me off.  You really did cut me off at the knees.
> 
> NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the difference you brain dead Cons and myself.
> 
> I posted facts.
> 
> You  post your paranoid delusions that have no basis in fact.
> 
> You are dead from the neck up that you actually that Transexuals will attack you in the restroom, when there has been no documented proof of any such attacks ever having occurred.
> 
> You want to lied to.
> 
> You do not know or do not care you're being lied to.
> 
> You turn a blind eye when Republican Congressman offers suck the dick of an undercover cop in Florida, You turn a blind eye when a Republican Senator offers a blowjob to cop in an Airport Men's Room.  Your turn a blind eye when a Republican Congressman offers to guy $20.00 for a blow job.
> 
> But heaven's to Betsy, when comes to attacks by Transgender People in public facilities that have never occurred....you pass a law that serves no purpose.
Click to expand...

Is Betsy a man who identifies himself as a woman to obtain his free pass into the little girls room?


----------



## Pop23

bravoactual said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean only ConJobs, NeoNuts, RePugs and TeaHadists can hurl insults and use name calling?
> 
> ..Oh dear.....Oh My.....Oh why should I give a shit about what your think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit if you call names. I find it hysterical that you so blatantly outed yourself as a hypocrite though.
> 
> You're probably a little light in the loafers too boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh NO....I guess you sure told me off.  You really did cut me off at the knees.
> 
> NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the difference you brain dead Cons and myself.
> 
> I posted facts.
> 
> You  post your paranoid delusions that have no basis in fact.
> 
> You are dead from the neck up that you actually that Transexuals will attack you in the restroom, when there has been no documented proof of any such attacks ever having occurred.
> 
> You want to lied to.
> 
> You do not know or do not care you're being lied to.
> 
> You turn a blind eye when Republican Congressman offers suck the dick of an undercover cop in Florida, You turn a blind eye when a Republican Senator offers a blowjob to cop in an Airport Men's Room.  Your turn a blind eye when a Republican Congressman offers to guy $20.00 for a blow job.
> 
> But heaven's to Betsy, when comes to attacks by Transgender People in public facilities that have never occurred....you pass a law that serves no purpose.
Click to expand...


Except it was passed to halt a law that was arbitrary in its discrimination of simalarily situated individuals. 

Other then that, you have a great point. And if arbitrary exclussion is the legal reasoning you want, then you might win!

Of course, then the States could arbitrarily decide which couples can, and which couples can't Marry. 

Don't you feel sooooooo much better now? Hm?


----------



## Slade3200

SmokeALib said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean only ConJobs, NeoNuts, RePugs and TeaHadists can hurl insults and use name calling?
> 
> ..Oh dear.....Oh My.....Oh why should I give a shit about what your think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit if you call names. I find it hysterical that you so blatantly outed yourself as a hypocrite though.
> 
> You're probably a little light in the loafers too boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh NO....I guess you sure told me off.  You really did cut me off at the knees.
> 
> NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the difference you brain dead Cons and myself.
> 
> I posted facts.
> 
> You  post your paranoid delusions that have no basis in fact.
> 
> You are dead from the neck up that you actually that Transexuals will attack you in the restroom, when there has been no documented proof of any such attacks ever having occurred.
> 
> You want to lied to.
> 
> You do not know or do not care you're being lied to.
> 
> You turn a blind eye when Republican Congressman offers suck the dick of an undercover cop in Florida, You turn a blind eye when a Republican Senator offers a blowjob to cop in an Airport Men's Room.  Your turn a blind eye when a Republican Congressman offers to guy $20.00 for a blow job.
> 
> But heaven's to Betsy, when comes to attacks by Transgender People in public facilities that have never occurred....you pass a law that serves no purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Betsy a man who identifies himself as a woman to obtain his free pass into the little girls room?
Click to expand...

Yeah, since we all need a pass to go into a bathroom. This has got to be the dumbest political argument that i've heard


----------



## Fair&Balanced

bravoactual said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In each case of the individual RePugs I cited, the Cons circled their wagons to defend the
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read her questions and statements... She's in crazyville... Hard to take seriously, but I believe I've answered every on of her questions, as off topic and unrealistic as they may be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a coward.  You refuse to answer questions put to you.  Rather than answer her questions, you offer up insults and name calling.
> 
> You have no problem demanding answers from Progressives, but when you are asked to provide answers, you run away like the yellow belly, belly crawling, slime sucking coward you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA did you really just accuse said poster of doing nothing but insulting and name calling then resort to nothing but name calling and insults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean only ConJobs, NeoNuts, RePugs and TeaHadists can hurl insults and use name calling?
> 
> ..Oh dear.....Oh My.....Oh why should I give a shit about what your think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit if you call names. I find it hysterical that you so blatantly outed yourself as a hypocrite though.
> 
> You're probably a little light in the loafers too boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh NO....I guess you sure told me off.  You really did cut me off at the knees.
> 
> NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the difference you brain dead Cons and myself.
> 
> I posted facts.
> 
> You  post your paranoid delusions that have no basis in fact.
> 
> You are dead from the neck up that you actually that Transexuals will attack you in the restroom, when there has been no documented proof of any such attacks ever having occurred.
> 
> You want to lied to.
> 
> You do not know or do not care you're being lied to.
> 
> You turn a blind eye when Republican Congressman offers suck the dick of an undercover cop in Florida, You turn a blind eye when a Republican Senator offers a blowjob to cop in an Airport Men's Room.  Your turn a blind eye when a Republican Congressman offers to guy $20.00 for a blow job.
> 
> But heaven's to Betsy, when comes to attacks by Transgender People in public facilities that have never occurred....you pass a law that serves no purpose.
Click to expand...



Oh, here's the difference between you and I.

I will NEVER assign a politician position to you that haven't stated you support. You sir, are stupid. At NO point have I done anything that you just accused me of in the quoted post. 

For the record, I don't care who a Congress person gives a blow job to, I don't care if a person dresses as the opposite sex and uses a public restroom if the company that owns that restroom doesn't care.

Oh wait a minute, actually, I've already said those things, so you didn't simply lie about my views b/c you didn't know, you lied because you're an idiot.


----------



## Tilly

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about children, thats the driving force in my position on this issue. As I mentioned before, take a few minutes and educate yourself. These children grow up confused, scared, bullied, isolated, estranged and discriminated against... a large percentage end up taking their own lives... This movement is trying to help them... Not support some fictitious cross dressing perverts.
> 
> This child was a boy born in a girls body:
> View attachment 73778
> 
> This child is a girl born in a boys body:
> View attachment 73779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a person came to you and said "I self identify as a quadriplegic" would you say "hey we must help this person , they were born to be handicapped?"
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> Yes in fact, if you truly think you were born the wrong gender, you have a mental issue.
Click to expand...

Would Drs paralyse their limbs to 'help' them?


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you seriously can't figure out why?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game.
> 
> If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems.
> 
> They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.
> 
> I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...
Click to expand...


The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.

Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.

Then the answer is, we allow only trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.

Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game.
> 
> If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems.
> 
> They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.
> 
> I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.
> 
> Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.
> 
> Then the answer is, we allow no trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.
> 
> Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.
Click to expand...



The most bizarre thing is just how obvious this makes it that the left hate women.


Who among us doesn't realize that the ONLY reason we even have separate bathrooms to begin with is b/c women DEMANDED it, and now women are being told "shut up, the mentally ill should be allowed to use whatever bathroom they want"

Just like in 2008 when the left told women "shut up, we're nominating first term Senator Obama for POTUS, Hillary can go die in a corner"

just like the left now defends Islam, which as we all know has it's own problems with women.

Yet women still defend the left, just bizarre.


----------



## Seawytch

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you your answer, you just didn't like it. Laws protecting trans people from discrimination are in place all over the country and there hasn't been a problem. Men who are not trans are still not permitted to enter women's restrooms to sexually predator anyone.
> 
> When are there problems? When transphobes and homophobic lawmakers get pissed about losing, throw lawmaking temper tantrums and pass stupid laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors.
> 
> Cops caught on video harassing lesbian inside womens’ bathroom thinking she’s a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That video is fake
> 
> so is this entire debate
> 
> 
> Let Target, or whomever, do whatever the fuck they want with THEIR restrooms. If you don't like their policy, whichever way it is, go pee elsewhere. PROBLEM SOLVED.
Click to expand...


So you have proof that it's a fake?

You're right though...the GOP is creating a fake debate over an issue that isn't an issue. Like voter ID laws, anti trans laws are a solution desperately in search of a problem.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you your answer, you just didn't like it. Laws protecting trans people from discrimination are in place all over the country and there hasn't been a problem. Men who are not trans are still not permitted to enter women's restrooms to sexually predator anyone.
> 
> When are there problems? When transphobes and homophobic lawmakers get pissed about losing, throw lawmaking temper tantrums and pass stupid laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors.
> 
> Cops caught on video harassing lesbian inside womens’ bathroom thinking she’s a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That video is fake
> 
> so is this entire debate
> 
> 
> Let Target, or whomever, do whatever the fuck they want with THEIR restrooms. If you don't like their policy, whichever way it is, go pee elsewhere. PROBLEM SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have proof that it's a fake?
> 
> You're right though...the GOP is creating a fake debate over an issue that isn't an issue. Like voter ID laws, anti trans laws are a solution desperately in search of a problem.
Click to expand...


Voter ID laws are good law and have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll never understand until it touches their lives in a more personal way...and I'd never wish that on a trans kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that is why you pervert-rights activists are about to hit a wall.
> 
> Decent people were willing to put up with a great deal of your perversion and madness, as long as we thought we didn't have to be touched by it.
> 
> But now, you freaks want punish bakers and other merchants for refusing to participate in celebrations of your sickness, and you demand that we be OK with letting creepy male perverts follow our wives, daughters, sisters,and other female loved ones into restrooms and locker rooms.
> 
> You perverts have pushed to the point where decent people cannot longer ignorantly believe we can let you be, and not be affected by the fallout from your wickedness.
> 
> A generation ago, you cried _“Don't force your morality on me!”_, and foolishly, we gave in.  Now, you happily use the force of government to force your immorality on everyone else.  What is coming back on you, you freaks brought upon yourselves.
Click to expand...


I love that you don't realize this issue will not end up resolved the way you seem to think. 

How is NC's anti gay/anti trans law working out for them? How have court cases been turning out?

If you had a trans kid, would you ignore the advice of professionals?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll never understand until it touches their lives in a more personal way...and I'd never wish that on a trans kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that is why you pervert-rights activists are about to hit a wall.
> 
> Decent people were willing to put up with a great deal of your perversion and madness, as long as we thought we didn't have to be touched by it.
> 
> But now, you freaks want punish bakers and other merchants for refusing to participate in celebrations of your sickness, and you demand that we be OK with letting creepy male perverts follow our wives, daughters, sisters,and other female loved ones into restrooms and locker rooms.
> 
> You perverts have pushed to the point where decent people cannot longer ignorantly believe we can let you be, and not be affected by the fallout from your wickedness.
> 
> A generation ago, you cried _“Don't force your morality on me!”_, and foolishly, we gave in.  Now, you happily use the force of government to force your immorality on everyone else.  What is coming back on you, you freaks brought upon yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that you don't realize this issue will not end up resolved the way you seem to think.
> 
> How is NC's anti gay/anti trans law working out for them? How have court cases been turning out?
> 
> If you had a trans kid, would you ignore the advice of professionals?
Click to expand...


If said professional said anything other than "your child has mental issues" , yes I'd ignore them.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll never understand until it touches their lives in a more personal way...and I'd never wish that on a trans kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that is why you pervert-rights activists are about to hit a wall.
> 
> Decent people were willing to put up with a great deal of your perversion and madness, as long as we thought we didn't have to be touched by it.
> 
> But now, you freaks want punish bakers and other merchants for refusing to participate in celebrations of your sickness, and you demand that we be OK with letting creepy male perverts follow our wives, daughters, sisters,and other female loved ones into restrooms and locker rooms.
> 
> You perverts have pushed to the point where decent people cannot longer ignorantly believe we can let you be, and not be affected by the fallout from your wickedness.
> 
> A generation ago, you cried _“Don't force your morality on me!”_, and foolishly, we gave in.  Now, you happily use the force of government to force your immorality on everyone else.  What is coming back on you, you freaks brought upon yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that you don't realize this issue will not end up resolved the way you seem to think.
> 
> How is NC's anti gay/anti trans law working out for them? How have court cases been turning out?
> 
> If you had a trans kid, would you ignore the advice of professionals?
Click to expand...


You like legal, arbitrary law that exclude the similarly situated?

Good lord, can gays make up their friggin minds?


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game.
> 
> If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems.
> 
> They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.
> 
> I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.
> 
> Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.
> 
> Then the answer is, we allow only trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.
> 
> Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.
Click to expand...

You present a good argument and I think it is a valid point to bring up in this discussion. You are ok with providing a system that helps include members of the trans community but you don't want an open door policy for males to use the women's room.  That is a much better discussion than the male child molester argument that many are presenting.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll never understand until it touches their lives in a more personal way...and I'd never wish that on a trans kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that is why you pervert-rights activists are about to hit a wall.
> 
> Decent people were willing to put up with a great deal of your perversion and madness, as long as we thought we didn't have to be touched by it.
> 
> But now, you freaks want punish bakers and other merchants for refusing to participate in celebrations of your sickness, and you demand that we be OK with letting creepy male perverts follow our wives, daughters, sisters,and other female loved ones into restrooms and locker rooms.
> 
> You perverts have pushed to the point where decent people cannot longer ignorantly believe we can let you be, and not be affected by the fallout from your wickedness.
> 
> A generation ago, you cried _“Don't force your morality on me!”_, and foolishly, we gave in.  Now, you happily use the force of government to force your immorality on everyone else.  What is coming back on you, you freaks brought upon yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that you don't realize this issue will not end up resolved the way you seem to think.
> 
> How is NC's anti gay/anti trans law working out for them? How have court cases been turning out?
> 
> If you had a trans kid, would you ignore the advice of professionals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If said professional said anything other than "your child has mental issues" , yes I'd ignore them.
Click to expand...

What does that say about you? Sounds like your mind is made up and you are just searching for validation. A reasonable person would seek information with an open mind to hopefully promote solutions that help the general welfare of our people. You don't seem to be taking a very "fair and balanced" approach on this one.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a parents job to help a child accept what THEY ARE.
> 
> A male child will never be a female adult.
> 
> If the child's parents can't provide that. The child needs removed from that home so that the parents don't harm them further. PERIOD
> 
> 
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game.
> 
> If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems.
> 
> They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.
> 
> I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.
> 
> Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.
> 
> Then the answer is, we allow only trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.
> 
> Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You present a good argument and I think it is a valid point to bring up in this discussion. You are ok with providing a system that helps include members of the trans community but you don't want an open door policy for males to use the women's room.  That is a much better discussion than the male child molester argument that many are presenting.
Click to expand...


Safety is a concern, but I don't argue that much. It's the legal basis and the doors that would open (I prefer left shut) that concerns me the most. 

If we do not have any lines that seperate men, from women, then what it the rational basis for programs like title IX?

I can't see it. 

Risk that for a population already protected by Federal Hate Crime laws?

It seems that the risks far exceed the benefits.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Seawytch said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't say I completely understand what a transvestite feels but I am going to ask this question anyway.  Why does one of these individuals have such an uncomfortable feeling using the restroom with people with their same equipment?  Has anyone even thought of asking that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Transvestite is NOT a Transsexual.
> 
> A Transvestite is typically a Man who gets pleasure from dressing up in the clothing of the opposite.
> 
> A  Transexual is a person of either gender who believes he/she is physically, mentally and/or emotionally belong to the opposite sex.  Man can a Transexual who knows they are a woman.  A Woman can be a Transexual who knos they are a Woman.
> 
> A Transvestite will dress up in order to derive pleasure from the act of dressing up.
> 
> A Transexual is person of either gender to believe they should be of the opposite sex.
> 
> A very typical and very narrow-minded mistake by people who are very close minded and do not understand or want to understand sexual identity occurs at an early age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what a transvestite or transexual is.  I am just curious to why a man that thanks of himself as a woman would be offended or embarrassed by using the restrooms with other men and yet individuals feel it unbelievable that others would be offended that the transexual or transvestite would be using the restroom with women.  Do you feel urinals should be placed in the woman restrooms or should they be forced to squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's public restrooms have stall doors and these devices called toilets where you sit comfortably while you evacuate your bladder or bowels.
Click to expand...


You've got all that?


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again man, educate yourself, you have no clue what trans people go through, so you sound pretty ignorant with your arguments... Would you also say that it is a parents job to teach their children that they have to love members of the opposite sex, therefore gay children should be removed from their homes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game.
> 
> If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems.
> 
> They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.
> 
> I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.
> 
> Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.
> 
> Then the answer is, we allow only trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.
> 
> Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You present a good argument and I think it is a valid point to bring up in this discussion. You are ok with providing a system that helps include members of the trans community but you don't want an open door policy for males to use the women's room.  That is a much better discussion than the male child molester argument that many are presenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Safety is a concern, but I don't argue that much. It's the legal basis and the doors that would open (I prefer left shut) that concerns me the most.
> 
> If we do not have any lines that seperate men, from women, then what it the rational basis for programs like title IX?
> 
> I can't see it.
> 
> Risk that for a population already protected by Federal Hate Crime laws?
> 
> It seems that the risks far exceed the benefits.
Click to expand...

From my understanding the controversy is about a law that was created to prohibit the use of restrooms of the "opposite" sex by a transgender individual. I haven't heard talk about a formal law to permit or allow it. The law was imposed by the governor of North Carolina and is being challenged by the Justice Department for violating civil rights... 

So are you saying that support the type of law that NC is trying to impose or do you support not creating any laws on the matter?

Justice Department challenges North Carolina transgender law - CNN.com


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We need to hand such children over to enlightened liberals, who will teach them that there's no difference between boys and girls, and that there's nothing wrong with a strange middle-aged man waving his dick around in a women's room in front of an eight-year-old girl; and that any girl who is uncomfortable with that is just a hateful transphobic bigot who deserve to be raped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one, man or woman, is exposing their naughty bits to children in the women's washrooms.  What part of this do you not understand?  The transgendered person doesn't even want you to know she/he has a dick.  She/he just wants to pee, wash up and leave - just like the rest of us.
> 
> When I recognize that there's a tranny in the washroom with me, what I see on their face is fear:  fear that they have been caught, fear that I will make a fuss.  I usually try to give them a small friendly smile so they know I'm not going to out them.
> 
> If you're so all-fired up to protect women, start with the real child molesters, the rapists, the guys who hit their wives/girlfriends.  Do some real good for the women in your life and stop with your paranoid delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, of course, NO ONE is preying on women and children in restrooms.  Goodness, no.  Just like no pedophiles ever try to become scoutmasters to get close to little children.  Hell, pedophiles don't even exist, right?  They're just some made-up scary story people tell themselves.  And rape?  That never happens.  Women are just lying about it.
> 
> Dumbass, we ARE starting with real child molesters and rapists . . . by denying them a loophole they can exploit while you're more worried about the hurt feelings of a handful of nutbars than you are about the safety of women.
> 
> Exactly what are you proposing we CAN do to "start with the real child molesters and rapists", since you're all in favor of looking the other way when they follow their chosen prey into restrooms and locker rooms?  Oh, wait, I forgot.  That never happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do child molesters following kids into washrooms have to do with a transgendered person trying to take a pee?
> 
> I said deal with real child molesters and let the transgendered people be.
Click to expand...


I'll be happy to let them be.  They can be . . . in the bathroom appropriate to their plumbing.

Meanwhile, the fact that YOU are too pig-stupid to see that shrugging and going, "Okay, whatever" to any male who claims to "identify as a woman" and wants to wander into the ladies' room creates a danger to women and children who use that ladies' room is naught but what I would expect from someone who also told us she didn't think she was in danger of being a victim of a crime.  You clearly wouldn't know a sense of self-preservation - or basic reality - if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on your left ass cheek.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Wrong.  Sometimes, there's not a lot of choice.  Amazingly enough, even in this post-liberal world, children occasionally still have active parents of the opposite gender in their lives, and go places with them.  What do you suggest a father out shopping with his ten-year-old daughter do when she needs to urinate?  Take her in the men's room to view all the strange men at the urinals?
> 
> I really enjoy that whole "anyone lurking in the bathroom is going to draw attention".  So basically, it's all okay because as soon as they do something wrong, THEN we'll catch them.  God forbid we notice and stop them before it gets to that point . . . say, when they go in the incorrect bathroom in the first place.  But you would have us shrug and ignore it until AFTER the crime takes place.



Shopping mall washrooms are never empty.  It's impossible for anyone to lurk in wait in a mall washroom.  You keep coming up with scenarios that don't work in your delusional world where children are perpetually in danger in public in bathrooms.  How often does this happen in real life? 

Public restrooms in shopping malls, restaurants, and public buildings are busy places.  In an out of the way location, or a facility that doesn't get much use, there might be an issue with pedophiles, but not with transgendered people who have never been charged with child molestation in a public washroom.

The Republican lawmaker who proposed the law in Florida, admitted that there had never been a case of a child being molested by a transgendered person in a public washroom, but said the proposed laws was a "precaution".  

Now we have a solution in search of a problem.  This results in "manish" women being pulled out of rest rooms for no reason at all.  Are security guards going to stand outside of washrooms checking birth certificates?  Who's going to pay for that?

So much for the party of small government and personal freedom.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Meanwhile, the fact that YOU are too pig-stupid to see that shrugging and going, "Okay, whatever" to any male who claims to "identify as a woman" and wants to wander into the ladies' room creates a danger to women and children who use that ladies' room is naught but what I would expect from someone who also told us she didn't think she was in danger of being a victim of a crime.  You clearly wouldn't know a sense of self-preservation - or basic reality - if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on your left ass cheek.



Just because you twist what I have said, doesn't make your point of view correct.  I have been in danger, and got myself clear of the situation at the earliest opportunity, but never have I ever felt the desire or the need to own or carry a gun.  

Over 60% of American households don't own a handgun.  So that would make me very much like the majority of Americans, who also don't think that a gun is going to them, or their families safe.

The number of households owning guns in America has been steadily declining over the past 30 years.  At one time, nearly half the households in the US owned guns, but smart people recognize that guns don't save lives, and they don't keep people safe, regardless of what horseshit the NRA strings you.


----------



## Dragonlady

kaz said:


> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...



Transgendered women don't look like a "man's body".  And they aren't obviously men.  They look like women.  They shave closely, wear makeup, women's clothing and they present as women.  The Adam's apple is usually the give-away.  And if they suspect you've "made" them, they look terrified.  They're afraid you'll make a fuss.

If someone who is obviously a man walked into the women's bathroom, the women would tell him that it's the Ladies' room.  Sexual predators don't look frightened when they're caught, they get aggressive, and try to frighten you.  After all, they see women as their rightful victims.  Whole different kind of person.


----------



## hazlnut

It's a homophobe circle jerk.


----------



## MaryL

Let's put Clams in a can of Tuna and call it trans species. It's all the same, but different.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I believe trans people are simply pawns in this little game.
> 
> If anyone truly believes they can have a couple of surgeries and be accepted as something THEY CAN NEVER BE, they seriously have very deep problems.
> 
> They likely would be less severe if they had guidance instead of enabling.
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.
> 
> I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.
> 
> Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.
> 
> Then the answer is, we allow only trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.
> 
> Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You present a good argument and I think it is a valid point to bring up in this discussion. You are ok with providing a system that helps include members of the trans community but you don't want an open door policy for males to use the women's room.  That is a much better discussion than the male child molester argument that many are presenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Safety is a concern, but I don't argue that much. It's the legal basis and the doors that would open (I prefer left shut) that concerns me the most.
> 
> If we do not have any lines that seperate men, from women, then what it the rational basis for programs like title IX?
> 
> I can't see it.
> 
> Risk that for a population already protected by Federal Hate Crime laws?
> 
> It seems that the risks far exceed the benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my understanding the controversy is about a law that was created to prohibit the use of restrooms of the "opposite" sex by a transgender individual. I haven't heard talk about a formal law to permit or allow it. The law was imposed by the governor of North Carolina and is being challenged by the Justice Department for violating civil rights...
> 
> So are you saying that support the type of law that NC is trying to impose or do you support not creating any laws on the matter?
> 
> Justice Department challenges North Carolina transgender law - CNN.com
Click to expand...


The State reacted to a City of Charlotte ordinance. 

That ordinance was arbitrary by nature.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dragonlady said:


> Transgendered women don't look like a "man's body".  And they aren't obviously men.  They look like women.  They shave closely, wear makeup, women's clothing and they present as women.  The Adam's apple is usually the give-away.  And if they suspect you've "made" them, they look terrified.  They're afraid you'll make a fuss.
> 
> If someone who is obviously a man walked into the women's bathroom, the women would tell him that it's the Ladies' room.  Sexual predators don't look frightened when they're caught, they get aggressive, and try to frighten you.  After all, they see women as their rightful victims.  Whole different kind of person.



  Am I supposed to be sympathetic toward the creepy male pervert in the women's room who is afraid that actual women may have recognized h'orsh'/it for what h'orsh'/it is?  Am I supposed to be sympathetic to the fear and humiliation when h'orsh'/it is caught where h'orsh'/it has no business being, violating the privacy of actual women?

  F••• that.  You may take the side of this pervert, if you choose, but I'll save my sympathy for the actual women whose privacy and modesty is being violated by this disgusting creep.  And should the husband or father or brother or son or other male relative or acquaintance of one of these women do do h'orsh'/it what h'orsh'/it fully deserved for this violation of the women in question, so much the better.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you talking about and why do you really care which bathroom they use? The anit-trans people are going to have a problem if they confront a trans no matter what bathroom they are in... Many like Dipshit Bob are hopeless but there are many that get involved in these conversations that will actually take the time to learn about what the trans people go through and it will help their cause of being included and accepted.
> 
> I admit I am totally weirded out by it. It is not something that I can understand or relate to. Same with the gay community... However, I have friends that are gay and they are amazing people, they are not mentally sick perverts. I sympathize with their cause and think they have every right to fight to live in a society that includes them... Same goes for the Trans community.  Live and let live...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.
> 
> Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.
> 
> Then the answer is, we allow only trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.
> 
> Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You present a good argument and I think it is a valid point to bring up in this discussion. You are ok with providing a system that helps include members of the trans community but you don't want an open door policy for males to use the women's room.  That is a much better discussion than the male child molester argument that many are presenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Safety is a concern, but I don't argue that much. It's the legal basis and the doors that would open (I prefer left shut) that concerns me the most.
> 
> If we do not have any lines that seperate men, from women, then what it the rational basis for programs like title IX?
> 
> I can't see it.
> 
> Risk that for a population already protected by Federal Hate Crime laws?
> 
> It seems that the risks far exceed the benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my understanding the controversy is about a law that was created to prohibit the use of restrooms of the "opposite" sex by a transgender individual. I haven't heard talk about a formal law to permit or allow it. The law was imposed by the governor of North Carolina and is being challenged by the Justice Department for violating civil rights...
> 
> So are you saying that support the type of law that NC is trying to impose or do you support not creating any laws on the matter?
> 
> Justice Department challenges North Carolina transgender law - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State reacted to a City of Charlotte ordinance.
> 
> That ordinance was arbitrary by nature.
Click to expand...

You got your info wrong friend
Public Facilities Privacy & Security Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, as bad as I feel for these folks, pity can make horrible law.
> 
> Look, if you allow trans males into woman's restrooms, then you can't exclude any male. The males are similarily situated by any legal standard.
> 
> Then the answer is, we allow only trans or all males in. The former destroys the legal standard used for many many decades to stop discrimination and the latter is a political non starter and risks many equity programs that leveled the playing field for women and minority's.
> 
> Sure, it might sound altruistic at face value, but it's a very, very bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You present a good argument and I think it is a valid point to bring up in this discussion. You are ok with providing a system that helps include members of the trans community but you don't want an open door policy for males to use the women's room.  That is a much better discussion than the male child molester argument that many are presenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Safety is a concern, but I don't argue that much. It's the legal basis and the doors that would open (I prefer left shut) that concerns me the most.
> 
> If we do not have any lines that seperate men, from women, then what it the rational basis for programs like title IX?
> 
> I can't see it.
> 
> Risk that for a population already protected by Federal Hate Crime laws?
> 
> It seems that the risks far exceed the benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my understanding the controversy is about a law that was created to prohibit the use of restrooms of the "opposite" sex by a transgender individual. I haven't heard talk about a formal law to permit or allow it. The law was imposed by the governor of North Carolina and is being challenged by the Justice Department for violating civil rights...
> 
> So are you saying that support the type of law that NC is trying to impose or do you support not creating any laws on the matter?
> 
> Justice Department challenges North Carolina transgender law - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State reacted to a City of Charlotte ordinance.
> 
> That ordinance was arbitrary by nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your info wrong friend
> Public Facilities Privacy & Security Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Not seeing the conflict as it applies to restrooms.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

bravoactual , care to return to this thread and admit that you lied about my positions?


----------



## kaz

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz, you have successfully taken this discussion to absurdity... A movement to help discrimination and inclusion for a minority group is the goal. Your  pedifile fantasy has nothing to do with it. It is a non factor, not realistic, not possible that this law will enable in anyway the actions of sickos and perverts out there. You should stop while you're behind
Click to expand...


Welcome to my ignore list.  I'm a pedophile?  Fuck you and the fart that blew you in


----------



## kaz

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get that... If I was a preditor that wanted to molest little kids in bathrooms I wouldn't need a law to say it was ok for me to go in. It's not like bathrooms have bouncers checking IDs at the door.... Don't you get that? It's a dumb argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
Click to expand...


Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman


----------



## waltky

Granny says if she catches any mens...

... inna women's bathroom...

... she gonna kick dey's butt.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you your answer, you just didn't like it. Laws protecting trans people from discrimination are in place all over the country and there hasn't been a problem. Men who are not trans are still not permitted to enter women's restrooms to sexually predator anyone.
> 
> When are there problems? When transphobes and homophobic lawmakers get pissed about losing, throw lawmaking temper tantrums and pass stupid laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors.
> 
> Cops caught on video harassing lesbian inside womens’ bathroom thinking she’s a man
Click to expand...


So your answer is that when a guy walks into a girls room, you know he's not a sexual predator because you trust him?

Why do you suppose that is they haven't as you believe tried that?  Sexual predators aren't smart enough to realize they can walk past adults straight into a room of girls changing and going to the bathroom?  Is it against the moral code of conduct of a sexual predator to lie?  

Actually dealing with the question would be a problem for you, so you don't, you deny the question then say you answered it.

So answer the question.  A guy walks into a girls room, how do you know it's a transgender not a sexual predator?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what??  grandmas arent having periods or getting pregnant anymore. if you don't understand what GID is then I don't expect you to get it. I support the trans movement but I still struggle to understand it... It's not an easy issue. I also struggle to understand how a guy can like a guy, but just because that's not how I see the world doesn't mean we need to make life harder for those that do. Get over yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma got to be a grandma by having periods, getting pregnant, enduring childbirth and going through menopause.
> 
> It's a large part of being a woman.
> 
> Fake tits on a mans chest had zip to do with womanhood.
> 
> You all look like a bunch of sexist freaks in on this............
> 
> And I for one love watching the lefts disrespect for women surface.
> 
> Proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, nice try at a pivot... Look up Gender Identity Disorder... Read some stories, watch some videos. See what children go through. Google "trans children"... educate yourself so you can speak more intelligently. If you want to be taken seriously then you should really try and understand all sides of the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll never understand until it touches their lives in a more personal way...and I'd never wish that on a trans kid.
Click to expand...


I hate to burst your bubble, but a girl born into a boys body's not going to have life all peaches and cream no matter what the world does.

So if you have two girls who were born boys, is it a problem for them with each other if they go to the girls room together?


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you your answer, you just didn't like it. Laws protecting trans people from discrimination are in place all over the country and there hasn't been a problem. Men who are not trans are still not permitted to enter women's restrooms to sexually predator anyone.
> 
> When are there problems? When transphobes and homophobic lawmakers get pissed about losing, throw lawmaking temper tantrums and pass stupid laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors.
> 
> Cops caught on video harassing lesbian inside womens’ bathroom thinking she’s a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That video is fake
> 
> so is this entire debate
> 
> 
> Let Target, or whomever, do whatever the fuck they want with THEIR restrooms. If you don't like their policy, whichever way it is, go pee elsewhere. PROBLEM SOLVED.
Click to expand...


Exactly, I'd feel the exact same way about HB2 if it forced transgenders into the bathroom of their biological sex.  It's up to the owner of the bathroom, not the government


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you your answer, you just didn't like it. Laws protecting trans people from discrimination are in place all over the country and there hasn't been a problem. Men who are not trans are still not permitted to enter women's restrooms to sexually predator anyone.
> 
> When are there problems? When transphobes and homophobic lawmakers get pissed about losing, throw lawmaking temper tantrums and pass stupid laws requiring chromosome checks at bathroom doors.
> 
> Cops caught on video harassing lesbian inside womens’ bathroom thinking she’s a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That video is fake
> 
> so is this entire debate
> 
> 
> Let Target, or whomever, do whatever the fuck they want with THEIR restrooms. If you don't like their policy, whichever way it is, go pee elsewhere. PROBLEM SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have proof that it's a fake?
> 
> You're right though...the GOP is creating a fake debate over an issue that isn't an issue. Like voter ID laws, anti trans laws are a solution desperately in search of a problem.
Click to expand...


The left producing a fake video in your mind would prove the right is desperately trying to create a fake issue 

...

Wow

...


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that you as a 45 year old horn dog for children can walk past parents into bathrooms wouldn't occur to you.  you mean because of the pedophile code of conduct where you swear to do no harm?  No wait, that's doctors ...
> 
> You're a stupid, sick fuck.  but that's between you and your God.  In this life, I want to just defeat you because you're amoral
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
Click to expand...


Did you think that made sense when you typed it? 

I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
Click to expand...


You COMPLETELY avoided his question.

The question is simple.

How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.


----------



## kaz

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered women don't look like a "man's body".  And they aren't obviously men.  They look like women.  They shave closely, wear makeup, women's clothing and they present as women.  The Adam's apple is usually the give-away.  And if they suspect you've "made" them, they look terrified.  They're afraid you'll make a fuss.
> 
> If someone who is obviously a man walked into the women's bathroom, the women would tell him that it's the Ladies' room.  Sexual predators don't look frightened when they're caught, they get aggressive, and try to frighten you.  After all, they see women as their rightful victims.  Whole different kind of person.
Click to expand...


The law doesn't say that.  Which is the problem with sexual predators and keeping them out of girls rooms.  Again, my point is not about actual transgenders


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with morals, it has to do with reality. You are far from the realm of reality  on this one. Try another discussion, you're only hurting your cause by trying to argue on its behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
Click to expand...


Classic example of begging the question.  My question is how you know it's a transgender not a sexual predator.  Your answer assumes you know it's a transgender.

My God, you really are that stupid that you don't understand the question, aren't you?  They must have been desperate when they let you in the military


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
Click to expand...


It is derived from my question to her she evaded that sexual predators can use the laws giving transgenders access to girls bathrooms to walk openly into girls bathrooms.  She said they can't, the law says they can't do that, only transgenders can.  So this was my follow up, how does she know it's a transgender or not if they do?  And she's not answering that one either


----------



## Pop23

kaz said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is derived from my question to her she evaded that sexual predators can use the laws giving transgenders access to girls bathrooms to walk openly into girls bathrooms.  She said they can't, the law says they can't do that, only transgenders can.  So this was my follow up, how does she know it's a transgender or not if they do?  And she's not answering that one either
Click to expand...


Because to answer, she must answer on an emotional only basis. 

Logic befuddles her.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You present a good argument and I think it is a valid point to bring up in this discussion. You are ok with providing a system that helps include members of the trans community but you don't want an open door policy for males to use the women's room.  That is a much better discussion than the male child molester argument that many are presenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety is a concern, but I don't argue that much. It's the legal basis and the doors that would open (I prefer left shut) that concerns me the most.
> 
> If we do not have any lines that seperate men, from women, then what it the rational basis for programs like title IX?
> 
> I can't see it.
> 
> Risk that for a population already protected by Federal Hate Crime laws?
> 
> It seems that the risks far exceed the benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my understanding the controversy is about a law that was created to prohibit the use of restrooms of the "opposite" sex by a transgender individual. I haven't heard talk about a formal law to permit or allow it. The law was imposed by the governor of North Carolina and is being challenged by the Justice Department for violating civil rights...
> 
> So are you saying that support the type of law that NC is trying to impose or do you support not creating any laws on the matter?
> 
> Justice Department challenges North Carolina transgender law - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State reacted to a City of Charlotte ordinance.
> 
> That ordinance was arbitrary by nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your info wrong friend
> Public Facilities Privacy & Security Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not seeing the conflict as it applies to restrooms.
Click to expand...

You don't see the conflict? Pretty simple, a law was passed that is pretty blatantly bias and discriminatory towards trans folks. I don't think there is denying that. I realize some or many feel it justified but also many do not, especially those in the trans community. That's the conflict


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again why I don't respond to your questions and I'm going to make a point of answering them in the future even less because I'm tired of it. I'll respond to your posts, just not address your questions since you don't address mine.
> 
> You see a mans body walk into a girls bathroom.  You know they are a transgender not a sexual predator ... how?  Your finely tuned gadar?  What if you suspect it's not a transgender?  Whatha gonna do about it?  Stop running and answer the question.
> 
> You'll be off running again now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not answer the questions put to you because your a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question, moron.  Seawytch ran away and hid again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz, you have successfully taken this discussion to absurdity... A movement to help discrimination and inclusion for a minority group is the goal. Your  pedifile fantasy has nothing to do with it. It is a non factor, not realistic, not possible that this law will enable in anyway the actions of sickos and perverts out there. You should stop while you're behind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to my ignore list.  I'm a pedophile?  Fuck you and the fart that blew you in
Click to expand...

Slow down turbo, I didn't call YOU anything... I was referring to your ridiculous Paedophile in the bathroom theory... Let me ask you a question now... How do you think the little girls would feel standing next to this guy in the bathroom? Google Trans man to learn more


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
Click to expand...

I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.
Click to expand...


I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.

I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.
> 
> I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.
Click to expand...

I agree, however, it's only gonna take one store owner kicking a tranny out of a restroom to cause a stir... I don't think there needs to be a law about it, but I do see more controversy in the mist.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.
> 
> I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, however, it's only gonna take one store owner kicking a tranny out of a restroom to cause a stir... I don't think there needs to be a law about it, but I do see more controversy in the mist.
Click to expand...


There shouldn't be, we have to start telling some of these busbodies on BOTH sides to just shut the fuck up. Go buy your cake somewhere else, go to the bathroom somewhere else, mind your own business about who marries whom, etc etc.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Safety is a concern, but I don't argue that much. It's the legal basis and the doors that would open (I prefer left shut) that concerns me the most.
> 
> If we do not have any lines that seperate men, from women, then what it the rational basis for programs like title IX?
> 
> I can't see it.
> 
> Risk that for a population already protected by Federal Hate Crime laws?
> 
> It seems that the risks far exceed the benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding the controversy is about a law that was created to prohibit the use of restrooms of the "opposite" sex by a transgender individual. I haven't heard talk about a formal law to permit or allow it. The law was imposed by the governor of North Carolina and is being challenged by the Justice Department for violating civil rights...
> 
> So are you saying that support the type of law that NC is trying to impose or do you support not creating any laws on the matter?
> 
> Justice Department challenges North Carolina transgender law - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State reacted to a City of Charlotte ordinance.
> 
> That ordinance was arbitrary by nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your info wrong friend
> Public Facilities Privacy & Security Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not seeing the conflict as it applies to restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't see the conflict? Pretty simple, a law was passed that is pretty blatantly bias and discriminatory towards trans folks. I don't think there is denying that. I realize some or many feel it justified but also many do not, especially those in the trans community. That's the conflict
Click to expand...


It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning

That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male. 

That argument won't cut legal muster.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.
> 
> I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, however, it's only gonna take one store owner kicking a tranny out of a restroom to cause a stir... I don't think there needs to be a law about it, but I do see more controversy in the mist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be, we have to start telling some of these busbodies on BOTH sides to just shut the fuck up. Go buy your cake somewhere else, go to the bathroom somewhere else, mind your own business about who marries whom, etc etc.
Click to expand...

I like the idea of as much freedom and individual rights as possible for our businesses, but in situations like this you need to consider the extremes. In your scenario, if taken to an extreme, you have a very divisive and segregated society. The other side is an open and inclusive society where if people want to do business in our country they need to conform to certain standards...  Fair practice, fair and equal pay, equal rights etc.

Ideally there should be a fair balance of both, which is what stems these type of discussions


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.
> 
> I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, however, it's only gonna take one store owner kicking a tranny out of a restroom to cause a stir... I don't think there needs to be a law about it, but I do see more controversy in the mist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be, we have to start telling some of these busbodies on BOTH sides to just shut the fuck up. Go buy your cake somewhere else, go to the bathroom somewhere else, mind your own business about who marries whom, etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of as much freedom and individual rights as possible for our businesses, but in situations like this you need to consider the extremes. In your scenario, if taken to an extreme, you have a very divisive and segregated society. The other side is an open and inclusive society where if people want to do business in our country they need to conform to certain standards...  Fair practice, fair and equal pay, equal rights etc.
> 
> Ideally there should be a fair balance of both, which is what stems these type of discussions
Click to expand...



Correct, a fair balance for both, and that is currently something those on the left don't want. They are NOT in the least bit interested in what is fair to anyone except their favored constituency. For fuck's sakes how often do you think it even comes up that a transvestite is going to be called out for using the "wrong" bathroom? Not very damn often is the answer. 

If you look like a guy, use the men's room, if you look like a gal, use the women's room. end of fucking story.

This is only news b/c some idiotic liberal decided to make it a story and some equally idiotic conservative walked right into it.


----------



## Seawytch

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sexual predators wouldn't lie to molest children.  I mean that would be uncouth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
Click to expand...


And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.

An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.

How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding the controversy is about a law that was created to prohibit the use of restrooms of the "opposite" sex by a transgender individual. I haven't heard talk about a formal law to permit or allow it. The law was imposed by the governor of North Carolina and is being challenged by the Justice Department for violating civil rights...
> 
> So are you saying that support the type of law that NC is trying to impose or do you support not creating any laws on the matter?
> 
> Justice Department challenges North Carolina transgender law - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State reacted to a City of Charlotte ordinance.
> 
> That ordinance was arbitrary by nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your info wrong friend
> Public Facilities Privacy & Security Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not seeing the conflict as it applies to restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't see the conflict? Pretty simple, a law was passed that is pretty blatantly bias and discriminatory towards trans folks. I don't think there is denying that. I realize some or many feel it justified but also many do not, especially those in the trans community. That's the conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning
> 
> That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male.
> 
> That argument won't cut legal muster.
Click to expand...

Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
Click to expand...


I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.

You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.
> 
> I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, however, it's only gonna take one store owner kicking a tranny out of a restroom to cause a stir... I don't think there needs to be a law about it, but I do see more controversy in the mist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be, we have to start telling some of these busbodies on BOTH sides to just shut the fuck up. Go buy your cake somewhere else, go to the bathroom somewhere else, mind your own business about who marries whom, etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of as much freedom and individual rights as possible for our businesses, but in situations like this you need to consider the extremes. In your scenario, if taken to an extreme, you have a very divisive and segregated society. The other side is an open and inclusive society where if people want to do business in our country they need to conform to certain standards...  Fair practice, fair and equal pay, equal rights etc.
> 
> Ideally there should be a fair balance of both, which is what stems these type of discussions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, a fair balance for both, and that is currently something those on the left don't want. They are NOT in the least bit interested in what is fair to anyone except their favored constituency. For fuck's sakes how often do you think it even comes up that a transvestite is going to be called out for using the "wrong" bathroom? Not very damn often is the answer.
> 
> If you look like a guy, use the men's room, if you look like a gal, use the women's room. end of fucking story.
> 
> This is only news b/c some idiotic liberal decided to make it a story and some equally idiotic conservative walked right into it.
Click to expand...

Common Mr Fair and Balanced, don't slip into those petty partisan generalizations, I know your better than that... This is a story because North Carolina passed a House Bill requiring people to use the bathroom of the gender identified on their birth certificates and the US Justice Department is coming down on them for violating equal rights with the Bill


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.
> 
> I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, however, it's only gonna take one store owner kicking a tranny out of a restroom to cause a stir... I don't think there needs to be a law about it, but I do see more controversy in the mist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be, we have to start telling some of these busbodies on BOTH sides to just shut the fuck up. Go buy your cake somewhere else, go to the bathroom somewhere else, mind your own business about who marries whom, etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of as much freedom and individual rights as possible for our businesses, but in situations like this you need to consider the extremes. In your scenario, if taken to an extreme, you have a very divisive and segregated society. The other side is an open and inclusive society where if people want to do business in our country they need to conform to certain standards...  Fair practice, fair and equal pay, equal rights etc.
> 
> Ideally there should be a fair balance of both, which is what stems these type of discussions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, a fair balance for both, and that is currently something those on the left don't want. They are NOT in the least bit interested in what is fair to anyone except their favored constituency. For fuck's sakes how often do you think it even comes up that a transvestite is going to be called out for using the "wrong" bathroom? Not very damn often is the answer.
> 
> If you look like a guy, use the men's room, if you look like a gal, use the women's room. end of fucking story.
> 
> This is only news b/c some idiotic liberal decided to make it a story and some equally idiotic conservative walked right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Mr Fair and Balanced, don't slip into those petty partisan generalizations, I know your better than that... This is a story because North Carolina passed a House Bill requiring people to use the bathroom of the gender identified on their birth certificates and the US Justice Department is coming down on them for violating equal rights with the Bill
Click to expand...



oh generalizations aren't petty when they are true. People on BOTH sides screaming that the government should be telling people what they can and can't do with their toilets are idiots.


That would INCLUDE conservatives who think the government should pass laws requiring bathrooms to be gender specific. 


This is what happens when you let authoritarians run amok.


----------



## Slade3200

Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, however, it's only gonna take one store owner kicking a tranny out of a restroom to cause a stir... I don't think there needs to be a law about it, but I do see more controversy in the mist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be, we have to start telling some of these busbodies on BOTH sides to just shut the fuck up. Go buy your cake somewhere else, go to the bathroom somewhere else, mind your own business about who marries whom, etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of as much freedom and individual rights as possible for our businesses, but in situations like this you need to consider the extremes. In your scenario, if taken to an extreme, you have a very divisive and segregated society. The other side is an open and inclusive society where if people want to do business in our country they need to conform to certain standards...  Fair practice, fair and equal pay, equal rights etc.
> 
> Ideally there should be a fair balance of both, which is what stems these type of discussions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, a fair balance for both, and that is currently something those on the left don't want. They are NOT in the least bit interested in what is fair to anyone except their favored constituency. For fuck's sakes how often do you think it even comes up that a transvestite is going to be called out for using the "wrong" bathroom? Not very damn often is the answer.
> 
> If you look like a guy, use the men's room, if you look like a gal, use the women's room. end of fucking story.
> 
> This is only news b/c some idiotic liberal decided to make it a story and some equally idiotic conservative walked right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Mr Fair and Balanced, don't slip into those petty partisan generalizations, I know your better than that... This is a story because North Carolina passed a House Bill requiring people to use the bathroom of the gender identified on their birth certificates and the US Justice Department is coming down on them for violating equal rights with the Bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh generalizations aren't petty when they are true. People on BOTH sides screaming that the government should be telling people what they can and can't do with their toilets are idiots.
> 
> 
> That would INCLUDE conservatives who think the government should pass laws requiring bathrooms to be gender specific.
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you let authoritarians run amok.
Click to expand...

Well im not painting you with the opinion of extreme conservatives so i'd appreciate it you didn't paint me with that of extreme liberals. I have views on both sides and like to take each issue at face value.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The State reacted to a City of Charlotte ordinance.
> 
> That ordinance was arbitrary by nature.
> 
> 
> 
> You got your info wrong friend
> Public Facilities Privacy & Security Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not seeing the conflict as it applies to restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't see the conflict? Pretty simple, a law was passed that is pretty blatantly bias and discriminatory towards trans folks. I don't think there is denying that. I realize some or many feel it justified but also many do not, especially those in the trans community. That's the conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning
> 
> That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male.
> 
> That argument won't cut legal muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.
Click to expand...


I understand completely what you are saying, but the Government can't base law on emotion. They must base law on legal standards. For discrimination cases it is, that similarily situated citizens cannot be excluded for arbitrary reasons.

So one man can be excluded from a restroom, and the other can?

So the argument is that one male is more simalar then the other even though neither share any of the same reproductive organs of the woman? Neither will have a period, neither will get pregnant, neither will endure childbirth?

It would be an amazingly convoluted argument that allowed this, and not any other arbitrary laws to exist.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be, we have to start telling some of these busbodies on BOTH sides to just shut the fuck up. Go buy your cake somewhere else, go to the bathroom somewhere else, mind your own business about who marries whom, etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of as much freedom and individual rights as possible for our businesses, but in situations like this you need to consider the extremes. In your scenario, if taken to an extreme, you have a very divisive and segregated society. The other side is an open and inclusive society where if people want to do business in our country they need to conform to certain standards...  Fair practice, fair and equal pay, equal rights etc.
> 
> Ideally there should be a fair balance of both, which is what stems these type of discussions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, a fair balance for both, and that is currently something those on the left don't want. They are NOT in the least bit interested in what is fair to anyone except their favored constituency. For fuck's sakes how often do you think it even comes up that a transvestite is going to be called out for using the "wrong" bathroom? Not very damn often is the answer.
> 
> If you look like a guy, use the men's room, if you look like a gal, use the women's room. end of fucking story.
> 
> This is only news b/c some idiotic liberal decided to make it a story and some equally idiotic conservative walked right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Mr Fair and Balanced, don't slip into those petty partisan generalizations, I know your better than that... This is a story because North Carolina passed a House Bill requiring people to use the bathroom of the gender identified on their birth certificates and the US Justice Department is coming down on them for violating equal rights with the Bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh generalizations aren't petty when they are true. People on BOTH sides screaming that the government should be telling people what they can and can't do with their toilets are idiots.
> 
> 
> That would INCLUDE conservatives who think the government should pass laws requiring bathrooms to be gender specific.
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you let authoritarians run amok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well im not painting you with the opinion of extreme conservatives so i'd appreciate it you didn't paint me with that of extreme liberals. I have views on both sides and like to take each issue at face value.
Click to expand...


If my posts came across that way, twasn't my intent. Sorry.


----------



## Seawytch

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
Click to expand...


Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)

17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?



There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your info wrong friend
> Public Facilities Privacy & Security Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing the conflict as it applies to restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't see the conflict? Pretty simple, a law was passed that is pretty blatantly bias and discriminatory towards trans folks. I don't think there is denying that. I realize some or many feel it justified but also many do not, especially those in the trans community. That's the conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning
> 
> That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male.
> 
> That argument won't cut legal muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand completely what you are saying, but the Government can't base law on emotion. They must base law on legal standards. For discrimination cases it is, that similarily situated citizens cannot be excluded for arbitrary reasons.
> 
> So one man can be excluded from a restroom, and the other can't?
> 
> So the argument is that one male is more simalar then the other even though neither share any of the same reproductive organs of the woman? Neither will have a period, neither will get pregnant, neither will endure childbirth?
> 
> It would be an amazingly convoluted argument that allowed this, and not any other arbitrary laws to exist.
Click to expand...



Pops, your argument seems more suited to argue AGAINST a law that would allow transgenders to use "the wrong" bathroom , more than it would seem suited to argue FOR this law in NC..... Just my $.02.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
Click to expand...


I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.


----------



## Pop23

Fair&Balanced said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing the conflict as it applies to restrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see the conflict? Pretty simple, a law was passed that is pretty blatantly bias and discriminatory towards trans folks. I don't think there is denying that. I realize some or many feel it justified but also many do not, especially those in the trans community. That's the conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning
> 
> That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male.
> 
> That argument won't cut legal muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand completely what you are saying, but the Government can't base law on emotion. They must base law on legal standards. For discrimination cases it is, that similarily situated citizens cannot be excluded for arbitrary reasons.
> 
> So one man can be excluded from a restroom, and the other can't?
> 
> So the argument is that one male is more simalar then the other even though neither share any of the same reproductive organs of the woman? Neither will have a period, neither will get pregnant, neither will endure childbirth?
> 
> It would be an amazingly convoluted argument that allowed this, and not any other arbitrary laws to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pops, your argument seems more suited to argue AGAINST a law that would allow transgenders to use "the wrong" bathroom , more than it would seem suited to argue FOR this law in NC..... Just my $.02.
Click to expand...


My argument is that if any male is allowed to use a woman's restroom, all males must. 

It would take an incredibly convaluted argument to think otherwise.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
Click to expand...

Thats pretty much how its been until this NC Bill was passed, now there is a huge controversy. It's ok to admit that they made a mistake, it isn't going to ruin your Conservative Reputation... Our business owners need to adhere to equal rights and fair business practices and as long as they do that then all should be fine. If it gets too lax then whats the difference between not letting Trans use bathrooms or not letting muslims or blacks use the bathroom... We aren't going to go back to whites only and blacks get the bucket... Regulations are solutions that are implemented because of the irresponsibility of our business owners. I am a business owner and I don't like any regulations, but I understand why many are implemented and I don't get pissed at the government I get pissed at those that cause the problems that the government and our public decide need to be fixed.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Pop23 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see the conflict? Pretty simple, a law was passed that is pretty blatantly bias and discriminatory towards trans folks. I don't think there is denying that. I realize some or many feel it justified but also many do not, especially those in the trans community. That's the conflict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning
> 
> That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male.
> 
> That argument won't cut legal muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand completely what you are saying, but the Government can't base law on emotion. They must base law on legal standards. For discrimination cases it is, that similarily situated citizens cannot be excluded for arbitrary reasons.
> 
> So one man can be excluded from a restroom, and the other can't?
> 
> So the argument is that one male is more simalar then the other even though neither share any of the same reproductive organs of the woman? Neither will have a period, neither will get pregnant, neither will endure childbirth?
> 
> It would be an amazingly convoluted argument that allowed this, and not any other arbitrary laws to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pops, your argument seems more suited to argue AGAINST a law that would allow transgenders to use "the wrong" bathroom , more than it would seem suited to argue FOR this law in NC..... Just my $.02.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument is that if any male is allowed to use a woman's restroom, all males must.
> 
> It would take an incredibly convaluted argument to think otherwise.
Click to expand...



Oh, I agree. A law that allowed "transgender" males to use a woman's restroom, but not "regular" males would in fact be discriminatory, but that doesn't really defend the NC law.. That was my point.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
Click to expand...

I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty much how its been until this NC Bill was passed, now there is a huge controversy. It's ok to admit that they made a mistake, it isn't going to ruin your Conservative Reputation... Our business owners need to adhere to equal rights and fair business practices and as long as they do that then all should be fine. If it gets too lax then whats the difference between not letting Trans use bathrooms or not letting muslims or blacks use the bathroom... We aren't going to go back to whites only and blacks get the bucket... Regulations are solutions that are implemented because of the irresponsibility of our business owners. I am a business owner and I don't like any regulations, but I understand why many are implemented and I don't get pissed at the government I get pissed at those that cause the problems that the government and our public decide need to be fixed.
Click to expand...



The entire premise behind PA laws is stupid and unconstitutional. That's a fact.


"hey you, yeah you, you can't be discriminated against for A,B, or C, but you can be discriminated against for X,Y, and Z " that's just dumb, and also does not afford equal protection of the law.

And just to be clear, I think the NC law is stupid, and a waste of time.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning
> 
> That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male.
> 
> That argument won't cut legal muster.
> 
> 
> 
> Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand completely what you are saying, but the Government can't base law on emotion. They must base law on legal standards. For discrimination cases it is, that similarily situated citizens cannot be excluded for arbitrary reasons.
> 
> So one man can be excluded from a restroom, and the other can't?
> 
> So the argument is that one male is more simalar then the other even though neither share any of the same reproductive organs of the woman? Neither will have a period, neither will get pregnant, neither will endure childbirth?
> 
> It would be an amazingly convoluted argument that allowed this, and not any other arbitrary laws to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pops, your argument seems more suited to argue AGAINST a law that would allow transgenders to use "the wrong" bathroom , more than it would seem suited to argue FOR this law in NC..... Just my $.02.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument is that if any male is allowed to use a woman's restroom, all males must.
> 
> It would take an incredibly convaluted argument to think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. A law that allowed "transgender" males to use a woman's restroom, but not "regular" males would in fact be discriminatory, but that doesn't really defend the NC law.. That was my point.
Click to expand...

My point is we don't need a law regulating bathrooms!  I'd hope that we as people and business owners can be responsible enough to do it ourselves... We don't need a house bill limiting or enabling anything


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
Click to expand...


I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.

What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.


----------



## Pop23

Fair&Balanced said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It, the Charlotte ordinance was based on arbitrary reasoning
> 
> That being that, a trans male is somehow more closely related to a female then they are to a male.
> 
> That argument won't cut legal muster.
> 
> 
> 
> Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand completely what you are saying, but the Government can't base law on emotion. They must base law on legal standards. For discrimination cases it is, that similarily situated citizens cannot be excluded for arbitrary reasons.
> 
> So one man can be excluded from a restroom, and the other can't?
> 
> So the argument is that one male is more simalar then the other even though neither share any of the same reproductive organs of the woman? Neither will have a period, neither will get pregnant, neither will endure childbirth?
> 
> It would be an amazingly convoluted argument that allowed this, and not any other arbitrary laws to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pops, your argument seems more suited to argue AGAINST a law that would allow transgenders to use "the wrong" bathroom , more than it would seem suited to argue FOR this law in NC..... Just my $.02.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument is that if any male is allowed to use a woman's restroom, all males must.
> 
> It would take an incredibly convaluted argument to think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. A law that allowed "transgender" males to use a woman's restroom, but not "regular" males would in fact be discriminatory, but that doesn't really defend the NC law.. That was my point.
Click to expand...


It doesn't? 

You realize that most businesses are required to have restrooms (some can have them in common, another conversation), and in most municipalities it is mandated that the owner has to have, at a minimum 1 for males, and 1 for females.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
Click to expand...

So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Pop23 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take legality out of it for a minute and use common sense. An old hairy dude in a beard wearing a dress should absolutely not be in a girls restroom, i'm not arguing about that. A true trans male or female or child should be able to go into the bathroom that they identify with and not have to be humiliated by walking into a mens room to fix their bra or have to walk into a women's room to shave their beards.  I just don't see the need for any law in this area and didn't think there was a big problem requiring the need to pass the law restricting trans from using the right bathroom for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand completely what you are saying, but the Government can't base law on emotion. They must base law on legal standards. For discrimination cases it is, that similarily situated citizens cannot be excluded for arbitrary reasons.
> 
> So one man can be excluded from a restroom, and the other can't?
> 
> So the argument is that one male is more simalar then the other even though neither share any of the same reproductive organs of the woman? Neither will have a period, neither will get pregnant, neither will endure childbirth?
> 
> It would be an amazingly convoluted argument that allowed this, and not any other arbitrary laws to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pops, your argument seems more suited to argue AGAINST a law that would allow transgenders to use "the wrong" bathroom , more than it would seem suited to argue FOR this law in NC..... Just my $.02.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument is that if any male is allowed to use a woman's restroom, all males must.
> 
> It would take an incredibly convaluted argument to think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. A law that allowed "transgender" males to use a woman's restroom, but not "regular" males would in fact be discriminatory, but that doesn't really defend the NC law.. That was my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't?
> 
> You realize that most businesses are required to have restrooms (some can have them in common, another conversation), and in most municipalities it is mandated that the owner has to have, at a minimum 1 for males, and 1 for females.
Click to expand...


And in EVERY case I think those laws are unconstitutional.


----------



## Pop23

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
Click to expand...


You'd be wrong. A constitutionally protected right is quite different than a civil right.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
Click to expand...


No, it would be arbitrary. That's my point.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
Click to expand...


I think it should be legal, yes.


Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
Click to expand...

I think you are living in the wrong century man... We evolved passed that a long time ago. I understand your want to live free and prosper, wild wild west style, but that has proved to be dangerous, reckless and discriminatory which our society, has voted and passed laws against... regulating the practices of our businesses to provide a safer and more inclusive environment. Thats our country, like it or not.


----------



## Siete

I wish a mod would take this pointless thread to a bathroom and flush the sob ..


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't the conservatives see that the House Bill that passed to regulate bathroom usage is just growing government? Isn't that against all of their beliefs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
Click to expand...

Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are appropriate needs for government. The proper application of civil rights laws is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
Click to expand...


I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
Click to expand...

They are happening to a degree where foreigners are buying up businesses but we still live in an inclusive society. You would care if you were forced from you home or community... Just think through it. Without fair practice and equal rights regulations our country would go to shit.


----------



## Pop23

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, except in this case the law is limiting civil rights, not helping... AND there really was no need for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
Click to expand...


Because we, in common, make it possible for a business to exist. It's known as commerce for a reason. 

I never backed the Baker, the Florist or the Photographer for that reason. 

The restroom situation is completely different


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are happening to a degree where foreigners are buying up businesses but we still live in an inclusive society. You would care if you were forced from you home or community... Just think through it. Without fair practice and equal rights regulations our country would go to shit.
Click to expand...



No, it wouldn't . In the first place, how many businesses do you REALLY think would start discriminating? Oh , for sure you'd see gays having to go to a different bakery and things of that sort. But you sure wouldn't see whole towns where a black man couldn't get a meal or anything of that sort. Come on now.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Pop23 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, the COTUS does not bind individuals or businesses to respect civil rights and any such law that does so is unconstitutional.
> 
> What if we passed a law that stated " a business owner must respect a customer's right to bear arms?" as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we, in common, make it possible for a business to exist. It's known as commerce for a reason.
> 
> I never backed the Baker, the Florist or the Photographer for that reason.
> 
> The restroom situation is completely different
Click to expand...


No, it isn't different. If the government can tell you who you must serve, they can also tell you that you must provide a bathroom and in what manner you must provide it.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are happening to a degree where foreigners are buying up businesses but we still live in an inclusive society. You would care if you were forced from you home or community... Just think through it. Without fair practice and equal rights regulations our country would go to shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wouldn't . In the first place, how many businesses do you REALLY think would start discriminating? Oh , for sure you'd see gays having to go to a different bakery and things of that sort. But you sure wouldn't see whole towns where a black man couldn't get a meal or anything of that sort. Come on now.
Click to expand...

You don't know how people will respond and youre promoting an environment that would enable a racially divided society should there be a desire by one group to take over... It's against all principles that I personally believe in and against what many in this country believe in. I think you'd do yourself a service to give this one some serious thought and reflection hopefully reevaluate your position


----------



## Pop23

Fair&Balanced said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we, in common, make it possible for a business to exist. It's known as commerce for a reason.
> 
> I never backed the Baker, the Florist or the Photographer for that reason.
> 
> The restroom situation is completely different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't different. If the government can tell you who you must serve, they can also tell you that you must provide a bathroom and in what manner you must provide it.
Click to expand...


Yup. 

That's why, when dealing with civil rights one must tread lightly nthe standard is set. What NC did, whether they realized it or not, was a rational application of the accepted legal norm. 

Changing that norm could be disastrous.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think it is legal or acceptable for a business to have a "whites" only restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we, in common, make it possible for a business to exist. It's known as commerce for a reason.
> 
> I never backed the Baker, the Florist or the Photographer for that reason.
> 
> The restroom situation is completely different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't different. If the government can tell you who you must serve, they can also tell you that you must provide a bathroom and in what manner you must provide it.
Click to expand...

 Children live under their parents rules, employees live under a businesses rules, businesses live under a states and nations rules, the leaders at the top have checks and balances… That's how our country works. It's not a bad system


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be legal, yes.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I'd support a business that did so? No , it doesn't and I wouldn't , but if someone thinks they can make a go of an a black only eatery, who am I to stop them??
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are happening to a degree where foreigners are buying up businesses but we still live in an inclusive society. You would care if you were forced from you home or community... Just think through it. Without fair practice and equal rights regulations our country would go to shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wouldn't . In the first place, how many businesses do you REALLY think would start discriminating? Oh , for sure you'd see gays having to go to a different bakery and things of that sort. But you sure wouldn't see whole towns where a black man couldn't get a meal or anything of that sort. Come on now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know how people will respond and youre promoting an environment that would enable a racially divided society should there be a desire by one group to take over... It's against all principles that I personally believe in and against what many in this country believe in. I think you'd do yourself a service to give this one some serious thought and reflection hopefully reevaluate your position
Click to expand...


You would object to a system that actually allowed a man to do with his property as he pleased?

The strength of government is SUPPOSED To be used to prevent people from hurting other people. not to bash them over the head and make them behave the way we think they should behave.

Hell, look at gay marriage, that's EXACTLY what conservatives were trying to do, use the law to bash gays over the head and make them behave the way they wanted them to behave. It certainly isn't any different now just because YOU want to make someone behave in a certain manner.

If Bob opens a restaurant up and says "no blacks" is anyone really hurt? I'm not talking about your feelings, I'm talking about actual damages.


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll answer... You don't know and it doesn't matter. We don't need a law about it. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then they are violating existing law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you, but SeaWytch is making a stupid argument.
> 
> I don't care who uses what restroom. If you have a restroom in your store, YOU decide how best to handle it for YOU. If you don't have a store, you don't get to decide. Go shop elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Yes, and you know that's what I'm arguing, right?   It's up to the owner of the bathroom.  I'd object to their banning transgenders from a bathroom as strongly as their enabling access.  Not their right, and government has no legitimate right to force private citizens to execute government policy on their own property


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say a Chinese company buys a bunch of real estate in your neighborhood, factories, business centers, apartments etc etc. and they decide they want to create a Chinese only environment and word gets out so a bunch of Chinese flock into your city and pretty much take it over. Now you can't eat, seek entertainment, find a place to live, or operate your business because you are not Chinese.  How does that America look to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are happening to a degree where foreigners are buying up businesses but we still live in an inclusive society. You would care if you were forced from you home or community... Just think through it. Without fair practice and equal rights regulations our country would go to shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wouldn't . In the first place, how many businesses do you REALLY think would start discriminating? Oh , for sure you'd see gays having to go to a different bakery and things of that sort. But you sure wouldn't see whole towns where a black man couldn't get a meal or anything of that sort. Come on now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know how people will respond and youre promoting an environment that would enable a racially divided society should there be a desire by one group to take over... It's against all principles that I personally believe in and against what many in this country believe in. I think you'd do yourself a service to give this one some serious thought and reflection hopefully reevaluate your position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would object to a system that actually allowed a man to do with his property as he pleased?
> 
> The strength of government is SUPPOSED To be used to prevent people from hurting other people. not to bash them over the head and make them behave the way we think they should behave.
> 
> Hell, look at gay marriage, that's EXACTLY what conservatives were trying to do, use the law to bash gays over the head and make them behave the way they wanted them to behave. It certainly isn't any different now just because YOU want to make someone behave in a certain manner.
> 
> If Bob opens a restaurant up and says "no blacks" is anyone really hurt? I'm not talking about your feelings, I'm talking about actual damages.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't object to anybody doing whatever they want on their own property as long is it didn't cause damage to anybody else... A business is different than your property. A business wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the roads people use to drive there or to ship goods, it wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the currency we all used for exchange and it wouldn't exist without the marketplace that is here because of we the taxpayers and our government. 

As for the Mr. Bobs non Blacks business... of course there are damages... If bob can do whatever he wants what is stopping him from child labor, firing women when they get pregnant, keeping a safe and healthy work environment... The list goes on and on. We the people have every right to set standards that our business owners have to adhere to... That involves standards of workers rights, compensation, equal rights, and health and safety. I understand the theory of free market capitalism and think we can implement many of its good attributes but left alone our country becomes divided and unstable... the ghettos, poverty, and crime increase, and we degress as a nation.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean those things already happen in various parts of the country. As long as they aren't directly harming other people. why should we care?
> 
> 
> 
> They are happening to a degree where foreigners are buying up businesses but we still live in an inclusive society. You would care if you were forced from you home or community... Just think through it. Without fair practice and equal rights regulations our country would go to shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wouldn't . In the first place, how many businesses do you REALLY think would start discriminating? Oh , for sure you'd see gays having to go to a different bakery and things of that sort. But you sure wouldn't see whole towns where a black man couldn't get a meal or anything of that sort. Come on now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know how people will respond and youre promoting an environment that would enable a racially divided society should there be a desire by one group to take over... It's against all principles that I personally believe in and against what many in this country believe in. I think you'd do yourself a service to give this one some serious thought and reflection hopefully reevaluate your position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would object to a system that actually allowed a man to do with his property as he pleased?
> 
> The strength of government is SUPPOSED To be used to prevent people from hurting other people. not to bash them over the head and make them behave the way we think they should behave.
> 
> Hell, look at gay marriage, that's EXACTLY what conservatives were trying to do, use the law to bash gays over the head and make them behave the way they wanted them to behave. It certainly isn't any different now just because YOU want to make someone behave in a certain manner.
> 
> If Bob opens a restaurant up and says "no blacks" is anyone really hurt? I'm not talking about your feelings, I'm talking about actual damages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't object to anybody doing whatever they want on their own property as long is it didn't cause damage to anybody else... A business is different than your property. A business wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the roads people use to drive there or to ship goods, it wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the currency we all used for exchange and it wouldn't exist without the marketplace that is here because of we the taxpayers and our government.
> 
> As for the Mr. Bobs non Blacks business... of course there are damages... If bob can do whatever he wants what is stopping him from child labor, firing women when they get pregnant, keeping a safe and healthy work environment... The list goes on and on. We the people have every right to set standards that our business owners have to adhere to... That involves standards of workers rights, compensation, equal rights, and health and safety. I understand the theory of free market capitalism and think we can implement many of its good attributes but left alone our country becomes divided and unstable... the ghettos, poverty, and crime increase, and we degress as a nation.
Click to expand...


My business IS my property, I know, I pay the property taxes every year.

And the things you listed like worker's rights and such, those things actually can hurt someone. NO ONE can possibly be harmed by being told "you can't eat here"

And I reiterate, 99.9% of people wouldn't even change how they do business anyway. You would simply be removing government force from the equation.

Make a case that someone would actually be HURT by being refused entrance to a business. Actually, we already know two things. 1 you can't name any harm done, and 2. I CAN legally keep you from entering my business, except for a few reasons, so the law doesn't even prevent discrimination, it ONLY prevents certain discrimination.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans laws don't stop that from happening. Anti Trans laws don't protect children from sexual predators. Laws that allow trans people into the restroom associated with their transitioning gender do not put children at greater risk from sexual predators, they keep trans people from being harassed and discriminated against, that's it.
> 
> 17 states, DC and over 200 cities have laws that protect gender identity in public accommodation. It has not given sexual predators license to molest children in any of those places.
> 
> These transphobic bathroom laws are a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
Click to expand...


You call someone simple then swish yet again.

Before, anyone seeing a man enter a girls room would be stopped.  Now you're giving him a free pass.  So how do you know when you see him that he's not a sexual predator that figured out that loophole?


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cutting your dick off is a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> It won't make a man a woman
> 
> They still won't have a period, won't get pregnant, endure childbirth not go though menopause.
> 
> All they are are surgically altered males.
> 
> I'd post a picture of a dead horse, but idiotWytch would beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
Click to expand...


Liberals are way too lazy to go to another restraunt.  They even want bakers to be forced at gunpoint to bake cakes for them


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seawtch is still hiding from the question how when a 45 year old man's body walks into a bathroom of middle age and teenage girls she knows it's not a man, it's a woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
Click to expand...


It's all new.  Again you can't answer the question, suppose a sexual predator does figure cleverly somehow figure out the loophole and walks into a girls room in front of people unable to stop him and starts molesting middle schoolers.  You going to write to their parents and tell them it's OK because statistically they don't count?  How many victims would you need to decide that it does matter?


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty much how its been until this NC Bill was passed, now there is a huge controversy. It's ok to admit that they made a mistake, it isn't going to ruin your Conservative Reputation... Our business owners need to adhere to equal rights and fair business practices and as long as they do that then all should be fine. If it gets too lax then whats the difference between not letting Trans use bathrooms or not letting muslims or blacks use the bathroom... We aren't going to go back to whites only and blacks get the bucket... Regulations are solutions that are implemented because of the irresponsibility of our business owners. I am a business owner and I don't like any regulations, but I understand why many are implemented and I don't get pissed at the government I get pissed at those that cause the problems that the government and our public decide need to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise behind PA laws is stupid and unconstitutional. That's a fact.
> 
> 
> "hey you, yeah you, you can't be discriminated against for A,B, or C, but you can be discriminated against for X,Y, and Z " that's just dumb, and also does not afford equal protection of the law.
> 
> And just to be clear, I think the NC law is stupid, and a waste of time.
Click to expand...


Do you know what it says?  Charlotte and others passed laws forcing business owners to let transgenders use the bathroom of their choice.  NC passed a law overriding that and said it's up to the business owner.  How is that a "waste of time" considering your position?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

kaz said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty much how its been until this NC Bill was passed, now there is a huge controversy. It's ok to admit that they made a mistake, it isn't going to ruin your Conservative Reputation... Our business owners need to adhere to equal rights and fair business practices and as long as they do that then all should be fine. If it gets too lax then whats the difference between not letting Trans use bathrooms or not letting muslims or blacks use the bathroom... We aren't going to go back to whites only and blacks get the bucket... Regulations are solutions that are implemented because of the irresponsibility of our business owners. I am a business owner and I don't like any regulations, but I understand why many are implemented and I don't get pissed at the government I get pissed at those that cause the problems that the government and our public decide need to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise behind PA laws is stupid and unconstitutional. That's a fact.
> 
> 
> "hey you, yeah you, you can't be discriminated against for A,B, or C, but you can be discriminated against for X,Y, and Z " that's just dumb, and also does not afford equal protection of the law.
> 
> And just to be clear, I think the NC law is stupid, and a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what it says?  Charlotte and others passed laws forcing business owners to let transgenders use the bathroom of their choice.  NC passed a law overriding that and said it's up to the business owner.  How is that a "waste of time" considering your position?
Click to expand...


Instead of passing a law saying the opposite they should have just flat went after the city. Also, there are several riders on that bill that are ridiculous and have nothing to do with the topic of bathrooms anyway.


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty much how its been until this NC Bill was passed, now there is a huge controversy. It's ok to admit that they made a mistake, it isn't going to ruin your Conservative Reputation... Our business owners need to adhere to equal rights and fair business practices and as long as they do that then all should be fine. If it gets too lax then whats the difference between not letting Trans use bathrooms or not letting muslims or blacks use the bathroom... We aren't going to go back to whites only and blacks get the bucket... Regulations are solutions that are implemented because of the irresponsibility of our business owners. I am a business owner and I don't like any regulations, but I understand why many are implemented and I don't get pissed at the government I get pissed at those that cause the problems that the government and our public decide need to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise behind PA laws is stupid and unconstitutional. That's a fact.
> 
> 
> "hey you, yeah you, you can't be discriminated against for A,B, or C, but you can be discriminated against for X,Y, and Z " that's just dumb, and also does not afford equal protection of the law.
> 
> And just to be clear, I think the NC law is stupid, and a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what it says?  Charlotte and others passed laws forcing business owners to let transgenders use the bathroom of their choice.  NC passed a law overriding that and said it's up to the business owner.  How is that a "waste of time" considering your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of passing a law saying the opposite they should have just flat went after the city. Also, there are several riders on that bill that are ridiculous and have nothing to do with the topic of bathrooms anyway.
Click to expand...


They didn't pass a law saying the opposite.

Charlotte for example said transgenders can use the bathroom of their choice.

The opposite would be if they said transgenders have to use their biological sex bathroom.  They didn't say that, they said it's up to the owner of the bathroom, which is both our positions.

If I owned say a bar with no kids in the liberal inner city, I'd let transgenders use the bathroom of their choice.  If I owned a private school with middle schoolers, I wouldn't.  My personal view is that it depends, I don't have a single answer.

But my political position is it's up to the owner of the bathroom, either way, period.  And that's what the law says.


----------



## Seawytch

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think that made sense when you typed it?
> 
> I know when a transgendered individual uses the restroom of the gender they are transitioning to, nothing happens beyond them peeing and leaving...until RWNJs like yourself decide that we need more ridiculous laws. (that don't make it any safer for women and children)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
Click to expand...


Yes, we know the sentiment...


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
Click to expand...


Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
Click to expand...


LOL, again the gay whackos try to take on the mantra of the black civil right movement.   Here's a tissue


----------



## Fair&Balanced

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, again the gay whackos try to take on the mantra of the black civil right movement.   Here's a tissue
Click to expand...



You would think black people would be highly offended by the comparison of their skin color to a mental defect.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
Click to expand...


Yet this is exactly what you are arguing in favor of.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Yes, we know the sentiment...



  Right.

  Because being a sick, immoral pervert—such as a man who claims to “identify as a woman” and demands access to women's restroom and dressing facilities while our wives, daughters, and sisters are in there—is exactly the same thing as being “colored”; and thinking that women and girls should be protected from such perverts is exactly the same thing as being racist against black people.

  Liberalism truly has devolved into overt madness and evil.


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> You COMPLETELY avoided his question.
> 
> The question is simple.
> 
> How do you know, just by looks whether a person who enters the bathroom is a transgender, or is just someone entering the bathroom under false pretense? Myself, I think it's a silly question, but as is usual with you you refuse to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty much how its been until this NC Bill was passed, now there is a huge controversy. It's ok to admit that they made a mistake, it isn't going to ruin your Conservative Reputation... Our business owners need to adhere to equal rights and fair business practices and as long as they do that then all should be fine. If it gets too lax then whats the difference between not letting Trans use bathrooms or not letting muslims or blacks use the bathroom... We aren't going to go back to whites only and blacks get the bucket... Regulations are solutions that are implemented because of the irresponsibility of our business owners. I am a business owner and I don't like any regulations, but I understand why many are implemented and I don't get pissed at the government I get pissed at those that cause the problems that the government and our public decide need to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise behind PA laws is stupid and unconstitutional. That's a fact.
> 
> 
> "hey you, yeah you, you can't be discriminated against for A,B, or C, but you can be discriminated against for X,Y, and Z " that's just dumb, and also does not afford equal protection of the law.
> 
> And just to be clear, I think the NC law is stupid, and a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what it says?  Charlotte and others passed laws forcing business owners to let transgenders use the bathroom of their choice.  NC passed a law overriding that and said it's up to the business owner.  How is that a "waste of time" considering your position?
Click to expand...

Read the bill, it says nothing of the sort


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, again the gay whackos try to take on the mantra of the black civil right movement.   Here's a tissue
Click to expand...

We just had a discussion a few comments back about a business owners right to segregate... Try and keep up if you want to be in the discussion


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Fair&Balanced said:


> You would think black people would be highly offended by the comparison of their skin color to a mental defect.



“_My father did not take a bullet for ‘same-sex marriage’.”_—Bernice King, daughter of Martin Luther King.​


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> Because being a sick, immoral pervert—such as a man who claims to “identify as a woman” and demands access to women's restroom and dressing facilities while our wives, daughters, and sisters are in there—is exactly the same thing as being “colored”; and thinking that women and girls should be protected from such perverts is exactly the same thing as being racist against black people.
> 
> Liberalism truly has devolved into overt madness and evil.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot read the last three pages and you'll see that we were discussing racism In Business. Let me ask you... How do you feel about a trans man being in the bathroom with your little daughter? If you do t know what a trans man is... Google it


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think black people would be highly offended by the comparison of their skin color to a mental defect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “_My father did not take a bullet for ‘same-sex marriage’.”_—Bernice King, daughter of Martin Luther King.​
Click to expand...

 Wow man that's deep... And completely unrelated...


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, again the gay whackos try to take on the mantra of the black civil right movement.   Here's a tissue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just had a discussion a few comments back about a business owners right to segregate... Try and keep up if you want to be in the discussion
Click to expand...


I have to agree with you on this.

The business owner has obligations to more than just themselves and should not turn their back on them.

This isn't that hard. If you take advantage of the tax breaks associate with a business. The public infrastructure and use of public airways, understand that you do business in common.

If you feel it wrong to profit from a lifestyle you find repulsive, let the client know it and that you will donate the profits to an organization that fights against them.

Chances are, they'd go elsewhere. A win/win

It's really quit simple.

Quit attacking these subjects on an emotional level. They win when you do.


----------



## Seawytch

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer was simpler than you are...which is quite a feat.
> 
> An individual enters the restroom, pees and leaves. Anything other than evacuation or hand washing is already illegal, for anyone.
> 
> How do you know, by looks, that the individual is a 45 year old man and not a lesbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
Click to expand...


What mental illness are you attributing to me? 

The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Seawytch said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care , you fucking idiot. If Bob owns a restaurant and says "anyone can use the bathroom" its his fucking bathroom, if you don't like it, don't eat there. Same thing the other way around, if Bob says "no if you look like a boy, use the boy's bathroom" and you don't like it find somewhere else to fucking eat.
> 
> You see how that is fair and equal to EVERYONE, most especially to Bob WHO OWNS THE FUCKING BATHROOM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
Click to expand...


Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it


----------



## Fair&Balanced

kaz said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
Click to expand...



It's bizarre, I mean OBVIOUSLY neither the left or the right is always on the right side of every issue, yet so many people who post here just agree with EVERY position, like stupid parrots.


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


It's a team game to them.  And they are so stupid, particularly liberals.  They always call me a lock step Republican.  I'm pro-choice, against the war on drugs and think they should all be legal, think all morality laws should be repealed (prostitution, gambling, euthanasia, ... should all be legal), I'm against the middle east wars and think we should leave entirely, and I've voted Republican once in the last six elections, and it's about to be once in seven.  And they still get yep, lock step Republican ...


----------



## Fair&Balanced

kaz said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game to them.  And they are so stupid, particularly liberals.  They always call me a lock step Republican.  I'm pro-choice, against the war on drugs and think they should all be legal, think all morality laws should be repealed (prostitution, gambling, euthanasia, ... should all be legal), I'm against the middle east wars and think we should leave entirely, and I've voted Republican once in the last six elections, and it's about to be once in seven.  And they still get yep, lock step Republican ...
Click to expand...


LOL


Another thing I find totally bizarre is gays and women defending Islam, holy shit, those people would enslave the women and kill the gays if they could , yet somehow liberals are cool with them.


----------



## kaz

Fair&Balanced said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game to them.  And they are so stupid, particularly liberals.  They always call me a lock step Republican.  I'm pro-choice, against the war on drugs and think they should all be legal, think all morality laws should be repealed (prostitution, gambling, euthanasia, ... should all be legal), I'm against the middle east wars and think we should leave entirely, and I've voted Republican once in the last six elections, and it's about to be once in seven.  And they still get yep, lock step Republican ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Another thing I find totally bizarre is gays and women defending Islam, holy shit, those people would enslave the women and kill the gays if they could , yet somehow liberals are cool with them.
Click to expand...


For sure, and blacks and unions supporting illegal immigration and the minimum wage when inner city youth unemployment is 50%


----------



## bravoactual

I know Cons that I should give a shit about what you're posting, but there one and only hindrance that prevents me from doing so.

I do not speak, read, or write stupid.


----------



## Seawytch

Fair&Balanced said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what these anti Trans laws do? (The answer is no)
> 
> 17 states and over 200 localities have protected trans folks from discrimination in Public Accommodation without issue. No increased danger to women and children. No increased frequency of "incidents"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


I agree with you that anyone who believes their political party is always right or the other side is always wrong...is an idiot. Mentally unstable might be a stretch, but a hyper-partisan moron for sure.

What does that have to do with folks like you that believe a business should be able to segregate bathrooms by color?


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about "incidents" you fucking idiot. Why do you INSIST on trying to tie me to that argument. My one and ONLY argument is that the government should in NOWAY tell me how to manage MY restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
Click to expand...


Almost as stunning as those that only see wrong in the opposite party?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know the sentiment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as stunning as those that only see wrong in the opposite party?
Click to expand...


Stumping again for the lame Republican party are you?  Give it up, Republicans suck, own it


----------



## Pop23

bravoactual said:


> I know Cons that I should give a shit about what you're posting, but there one and only hindrance that prevents me from doing so.
> 
> I do not speak, read, or write stupid.



Did our wittle boy miss nap time again?


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop comparing your mental illness to skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as stunning as those that only see wrong in the opposite party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stumping again for the lame Republican party are you?  Give it up, Republicans suck, own it
Click to expand...


Or as stunning as people who think they're  nonpartisan because sometimes they get upset about their party's nominee?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What mental illness are you attributing to me?
> 
> The only comparison I've made is between people who think businesses should be able to decide who can use their facilities and when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as stunning as those that only see wrong in the opposite party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stumping again for the lame Republican party are you?  Give it up, Republicans suck, own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as stunning as people who think they're  nonpartisan because sometimes they get upset about their party's nominee?
Click to expand...


I don't see how that makes your case since you vote for them anyway


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's quite clear that you have MULTIPLE mental problems. Chief among them is this. ANYONE who ALWAYS thinks one political side or another is always right, or always wrong and will tell any lie to defend any position is mentally unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost as stunning as those that only see wrong in the opposite party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stumping again for the lame Republican party are you?  Give it up, Republicans suck, own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as stunning as people who think they're  nonpartisan because sometimes they get upset about their party's nominee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that makes your case since you vote for them anyway
Click to expand...


I can say that I've knowingly voted for both Democrats and Republicans. Can you?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as stunning as those that only see wrong in the opposite party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stumping again for the lame Republican party are you?  Give it up, Republicans suck, own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as stunning as people who think they're  nonpartisan because sometimes they get upset about their party's nominee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that makes your case since you vote for them anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can say that I've knowingly voted for both Democrats and Republicans. Can you?
Click to expand...


Almost never either.  Yes, I have voted for Democrats though as well.

You've never voted for a Republican though at the Federal government, just for dog catcher


----------



## MaryL

Diversity created imaginary boundaries and enemies. There is only two sexes, transsexuals  are a arbitrary made up class, doesn't exist in nature. Binary, yin and yang. O and 1, male and female. Let's don't over think this .


----------



## Slade3200

MaryL said:


> Diversity created imaginary boundaries and enemies. There is only two sexes, transsexuals  are a arbitrary made up class, doesn't exist in nature. Binary, yin and yang. O and 1, male and female. Let's don't over think this .


They may not exist in nature but they do exist in our society so it's something that we live with. We can't just dismiss them as some mentally ill class. The NC law was completely unnecessary... I agree with you though, don't overthink...  just let it be


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> They [“transgenders”] may not exist in nature but they do exist in our society so it's something that we live with. We can't just dismiss them as some mentally ill class.



  Yes, we can, and it is irrational to do otherwise.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They [“transgenders”] may not exist in nature but they do exist in our society so it's something that we live with. We can't just dismiss them as some mentally ill class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can, and it is irrational to do otherwise.
Click to expand...

You can, because you are a small minded bigot... But people like you don't really matter in the grand scheme. Your kind is being phased out, so live happy and hateful if that's what does it for ya... I don't really care


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> You can, because you are a small minded bigot... But people like you don't really matter in the grand scheme. Your kind is being phased out, so live happy and hateful if that's what does it for ya... I don't really care



  The difference between male and female is crucial to the continuation of the human race.  If we _“small-minded bigots”_ who understand the difference, and understand why it matters, were to all die out, then the whole human race would die out.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can, because you are a small minded bigot... But people like you don't really matter in the grand scheme. Your kind is being phased out, so live happy and hateful if that's what does it for ya... I don't really care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between male and female is crucial to the continuation of the human race.  If we _“small-minded bigots”_ who understand the difference, and understand why it matters, were to all die out, then the whole human race would die out.
Click to expand...

Winner of the dumbest argument of the day. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Winner of the dumbest argument of the day. Thanks for the laugh!



  That, coming from someone whose entire structure of arguments is based on denying basic science and biology.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winner of the dumbest argument of the day. Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, coming from someone whose entire structure of arguments is based on denying basic science and biology.
> 
> View attachment 74018
Click to expand...

Im not denying anything. Males are Males, Females are Females... Wonderful now that we have that settled we also have a fraction of our population that is gay or transexual and some aren't going to contribute to the breeding of our population. Promoting acceptance of these groups in our society isn't a campaign to convert the world. The fact that you implied that it was and spun this thing into a survival of our species argument is what won you the award of Dumbest Argument of the Day. Congrats on the DAD award, wear it like a badge of honor.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as stunning as those that only see wrong in the opposite party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stumping again for the lame Republican party are you?  Give it up, Republicans suck, own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as stunning as people who think they're  nonpartisan because sometimes they get upset about their party's nominee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that makes your case since you vote for them anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can say that I've knowingly voted for both Democrats and Republicans. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost never either.  Yes, I have voted for Democrats though as well.
> 
> You've never voted for a Republican though at the Federal government, just for dog catcher
Click to expand...


Not true. Voted for a Republican for congress in FL in 90s. You're gonna tell me you voted for a Democrat at the Federal level?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winner of the dumbest argument of the day. Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, coming from someone whose entire structure of arguments is based on denying basic science and biology.
> 
> View attachment 74018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not denying anything. Males are Males, Females are Females... Wonderful now that we have that settled we also have a fraction of our population that is gay or transexual and some aren't going to contribute to the breeding of our population. Promoting acceptance of these groups in our society isn't a campaign to convert the world. The fact that you implied that it was and spun this thing into a survival of our species argument is what won you the award of Dumbest Argument of the Day. Congrats on the DAD award, wear it like a badge of honor.
Click to expand...


  The truth is that freaks like you, who do not fully understand the difference between male and female, or who deny the importance of this difference, will never, ever be more than a tiny, fringe minority among society.  Natural selection will see to that.   For whatever reason, you're gaining an illusion of much more support than you'll ever really have, due to an Emperor's New Clothes effect, but in the end, it is your side that is trying to fight against immutable reality, and it is your side that has no possibility other than utter failure.

  Truly, the dumbest argument that has been offered here, is yours that those of us who understand basic biology are going to die out.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stumping again for the lame Republican party are you?  Give it up, Republicans suck, own it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or as stunning as people who think they're  nonpartisan because sometimes they get upset about their party's nominee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that makes your case since you vote for them anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can say that I've knowingly voted for both Democrats and Republicans. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost never either.  Yes, I have voted for Democrats though as well.
> 
> You've never voted for a Republican though at the Federal government, just for dog catcher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. Voted for a Republican for congress in FL in 90s. You're gonna tell me you voted for a Democrat at the Federal level?
Click to expand...


Michael Barnes, twice.  but you vote for Democrats over and over.  After this election, I will have voted Republican once in seven elections.

Your'e just fucking stupid.  My military policy and social policy are completely not Republican.

You're just a Democrat bitch, you've never not voted Democrat for President in your life


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winner of the dumbest argument of the day. Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, coming from someone whose entire structure of arguments is based on denying basic science and biology.
> 
> View attachment 74018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not denying anything. Males are Males, Females are Females... Wonderful now that we have that settled we also have a fraction of our population that is gay or transexual and some aren't going to contribute to the breeding of our population. Promoting acceptance of these groups in our society isn't a campaign to convert the world. The fact that you implied that it was and spun this thing into a survival of our species argument is what won you the award of Dumbest Argument of the Day. Congrats on the DAD award, wear it like a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is that freaks like you, who do not fully understand the difference between male and female, or who deny the importance of this difference, will never, ever be more than a tiny, fringe minority among society.  Natural selection will see to that.   For whatever reason, you're gaining an illusion of much more support than you'll ever really have, due to an Emperor's New Clothes effect, but in the end, it is your side that is trying to fight against immutable reality, and it is your side that has no possibility other than utter failure.
> 
> Truly, the dumbest argument that has been offered here, is yours that those of us who understand basic biology are going to die out.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about man? You are all over the place... Try again to make a coherent point without making stuff up or just quit while your behind. I suggest the latter.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or as stunning as people who think they're  nonpartisan because sometimes they get upset about their party's nominee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how that makes your case since you vote for them anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can say that I've knowingly voted for both Democrats and Republicans. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost never either.  Yes, I have voted for Democrats though as well.
> 
> You've never voted for a Republican though at the Federal government, just for dog catcher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. Voted for a Republican for congress in FL in 90s. You're gonna tell me you voted for a Democrat at the Federal level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Barnes, twice.  but you vote for Democrats over and over.  After this election, I will have voted Republican once in seven elections.
> 
> Your'e just fucking stupid.  My military policy and social policy are completely not Republican.
Click to expand...


Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.  

You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens. 



> You're just a Democrat bitch, you've never not voted Democrat for President in your life



Oh, you're absolutely right there, and I will keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love. 

You're just as partisan as I am, Kazzie old boy...and you'd have voted for the socially far, far, far right ideologue, Cruz. I'd say that makes you the hackiest of hacks.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winner of the dumbest argument of the day. Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, coming from someone whose entire structure of arguments is based on denying basic science and biology.
> 
> View attachment 74018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not denying anything. Males are Males, Females are Females... Wonderful now that we have that settled we also have a fraction of our population that is gay or transexual and some aren't going to contribute to the breeding of our population. Promoting acceptance of these groups in our society isn't a campaign to convert the world. The fact that you implied that it was and spun this thing into a survival of our species argument is what won you the award of Dumbest Argument of the Day. Congrats on the DAD award, wear it like a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is that freaks like you, who do not fully understand the difference between male and female, or who deny the importance of this difference, will never, ever be more than a tiny, fringe minority among society.  Natural selection will see to that.   For whatever reason, you're gaining an illusion of much more support than you'll ever really have, due to an Emperor's New Clothes effect, but in the end, it is your side that is trying to fight against immutable reality, and it is your side that has no possibility other than utter failure.
> 
> Truly, the dumbest argument that has been offered here, is yours that those of us who understand basic biology are going to die out.
Click to expand...


Sorry old buddy, but it's not the "freaks" that will die out, but old, tired ideas like yours most certainly will. You can't stop it. You can tilt at windmills and howl at the moon, but the "freaks" will win because you will die and your backwards ideas will go with them. Young folks today don't think like you do and I know this makes you freak out like nothing else, but those young folks WILL run this country some day.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.





Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?

- Pro choice
- All drugs should be legal
- There should be no government marriage
- Prostitution should be legal
- Gambling should be legal
- There should be no morality laws
- Euthanasia should be legal

I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it



Seawytch said:


> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.



Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian



Seawytch said:


> You're just a Democrat bitch, you've never not voted Democrat for President in your life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're absolutely right there, and I will keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love.
> 
> You're just as partisan as I am, Kazzie old boy...and you'd have voted for the socially far, far, far right ideologue, Cruz. I'd say that makes you the hackiest of hacks.
Click to expand...


So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."

I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.

And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.


----------



## Dragonlady

I had a baby when I was 40, who is now 26. I was constantly amazed by her friends in high school and beyond. They are much more open and accepting of gays and transgendered people than my generation dreamed possible.  

When I was a teenager, people were openly racist, gays were seriously closeted, and women were second class citizens. Much has changed and we're much better for it. 

I noted a while back that while Republicans were distracting people with all this "trannies in the women's loo" bullshit, they quietly voted against providing funding or aid to the children of Flint, Michigan, who have poisoned by the water there. 

This is what Republicans do, they distract the electorate with stupid shit about the potential dangers of trannies in women's washrooms, which has been going on years without incident. They are passing laws which create problems where none existed before. And then there's the problem of enforcing these laws. You're going to have to prove you were born a woman to get in. Photo ID to use the can.

Yes, Republican cherish freedom, and fair play and small government.  Not from where I'm sitting.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Renae said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I prefer to bitch slap idiots like you.  You might need  tissue when I'm done though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, you ain't a chick, so I'd have no problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender and Sex are not the same thing, you have proven you are too stupid to figure this out.  Not my fault your mind is limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you ain't a chick, I'd have no problem bitch slapping you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking intellectually.  I don't bother with fisticuffs.  You threaten to do violence to me I don't punch, slap kick or bite.  I shoot.
Click to expand...


Atta boy....er girl


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Boss said:


> Renae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate for whom? I don't think men care if women use their restrooms. I think they'd assume the ladies are crowded. Unless you don't really look like a woman???
> 
> 
> 
> It would be inappropriate.  I know you got this hang up over the fact "OMG penis!!!"  I promise you you'll never know I'm there.   See, I go in, do my thing, I leave.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't about YOU!  This about people who will exploit the regulation in order to perpetrate crimes on innocent victims. We can't take this chance just to appease YOU. Society doesn't work that way. YOU have to exhibit tolerance as well. Use the men's room... there are stalls you can use... there is NO reason for you to be in the women's restroom with your penis. IF you have the operation and remove your penis, I have absolutely no problem with you being in the women's restrooms.
> 
> But we cannot stand for this because there are too many bad repercussions which harm little children. It has nothing to do with YOU! It's not because of hate and bigotry toward YOU! We're not afraid YOU will molest little children! We're afraid of perverts exploiting this law to violate our children. It's essentially declaring open season for sexual predators in public restrooms and not a damn thing can be done to prevent it or stop it.
> 
> And it's not just rape and child molesting, it's taking digital pictures and videos from under the stall or over the stall or through a hole... all kinds of ways a pervert can get their jollies with the latest technology. But you don't seem to care... this is all about YOU and what YOU think YOU deserve. You are the most selfish and intolerant person here.
Click to expand...


Boss gets to the real issue here. Allowing anybody to choose the bathroom they want based on how they feel, rather than their actual plumbing, allows the criminal element an unwarranted opportunity to victimize. I am sure some people feel like their body parts don't match how they self-identify, but you can't put innocent people at risk because nature screwed up. Sorry transgenders, if you own a penis you must use the boys room.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a Democrat bitch, you've never not voted Democrat for President in your life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you're absolutely right there, and I will keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love.
> 
> You're just as partisan as I am, Kazzie old boy...and you'd have voted for the socially far, far, far right ideologue, Cruz. I'd say that makes you the hackiest of hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.
Click to expand...

You sound like an transgender libertarian. Which restroom do you use?


----------



## kaz

BuckToothMoron said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a Democrat bitch, you've never not voted Democrat for President in your life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you're absolutely right there, and I will keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love.
> 
> You're just as partisan as I am, Kazzie old boy...and you'd have voted for the socially far, far, far right ideologue, Cruz. I'd say that makes you the hackiest of hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an transgender libertarian. Which restroom do you use?
Click to expand...


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
Click to expand...


You do? Where? Where do you keep saying "I'm not a Libertarian"? I've seen you spout some "no true Scott" fallacy about him coming to his Libertarian views later than  you or something equally ridiculous, but never that your'e not a Libertarian. 



> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.



Yes Kaz, you're partisan. I readily admit to being partisan despite voting frequently for Republicans on down ticket races, I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.


----------



## P@triot

"*The left for years claimed that all it wanted was for LGBT persons to be left alone, but this was a lie*." (what isn't a lie from that side of the aisle?)

"Here’s how it works. First, the left tried to elevate sexual orientation and gender identity to special protected status in law *but failed repeatedly using the democratic process*. Undaunted, the administration turned to lawmaking-by-rulemaking. Specifically, President Barack Obama’s Departments of Justice and Education issued diktats reinterpreting Title IX’s ban on sex discrimination in federally funded education programs to mean “gender identity discrimination.”

Of course, when Title IX was passed in 1972, “sex” referred then to what it still refers to now: the basic biological reality of being male or female. Nevertheless, having made their discovery to the contrary (over 40 years after the law was passed), the administration went around the country threatening schools with revocation of millions in educational funds if they did not allow kids unfettered access to the locker room of their choice.

Following this lead, Chicago Public Schools cites Title IX and sexual harassment policies to justify its new policies.

A law from the 70's designed mostly to protect girls and women from sexism and harassment in schools is now being used to grant boys the right to undress in the girls’ locker room (and vice versa), all in the name of psychological comfort and acceptance."

New Chicago Schools Bathroom Policy Proves Liberals’ Extreme Agenda


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.



It's not called "self-awareness" it's called *being full of hate*. That is why you are a "true blue Democrat". You hate that other people are free. You hate that other people have choice. You hate that you can't control others. And most of all, you hate heterosexuals. You are full of hate.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Where? Where do you keep saying "I'm not a Libertarian"? I've seen you spout some "no true Scott" fallacy about him coming to his Libertarian views later than  you or something equally ridiculous, but never that your'e not a Libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Kaz, you're partisan. I readily admit to being partisan despite voting frequently for Republicans on down ticket races, I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
Click to expand...


No, I keep saying I'm a libertarian, moron.  You actually don't know the difference, do you?  That damned government education again.  Google "how to capitalize" and then Google "proper names."

You're welcome

As for partisan, got it, voting Republican once in what will be seven elections is a partisan Republican, just the same as you voting what will be for Democrats seven times in seven elections.

You're a brainiac, bloke


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> "*The left for years claimed that all it wanted was for LGBT persons to be left alone, but this was a lie*." (what isn't a lie from that side of the aisle?)



  I remember when the cry of the wicked was _“Don't force your morality on me!”_  That was a few decades ago.  Foolishly, we gave in to them, and now they force their immorality on everyone else.


----------



## kaz

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*The left for years claimed that all it wanted was for LGBT persons to be left alone, but this was a lie*." (what isn't a lie from that side of the aisle?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when the cry of the wicked was _“Don't force your morality on me!”_  That was a few decades ago.  Foolishly, we gave in to them, and now they force their immorality on everyone else.
Click to expand...


True, though leftists have always tried to do that.

The other thing is they need causes no matter how contrived.  Blacks have equal rights, so now they have to move on to unequal rights like achieving income equality through force rather than opportunity.

Women have equal rights, so they have to move on to getting free birth control and government funded abortions.

The last thing the left does when their cause prevails is end the war.

Gays being left alone to live their own lives just makes them all the more desperate to concoct ridiculous causes which drives them to preposterous positions, like that in the name of transgenders we need to provide free access to bathrooms for sexual predators, for what?  What real benefit is there to a woman in a guy's body going to the women's room?  I mean that's a gulag to them, having to use the men's room


----------



## Silhouette

Well the good news is that someone is fighting back.


----------



## Silhouette

I tried to post this thread and it was immediately removed without reason by the mods.  So maybe one of you can put the headline out there...

NC governor sues Obama administration over bathroom law challenge | Fox News



> The state was facing a Monday deadline set by the administration *to respond to its demand that North Carolina either scrap the law or face legal action and risk losing federal fund*s...McCrory refused, and instead filed suit.
> ..."The Department’s position is a baseless and blatant overreach," *the suit, filed in U.S. District Court in the Eastern District of North Carolina, says. "This is an attempt to unilaterally rewrite long-established federal civil rights laws in a manner that is wholly inconsistent with the intent of Congress and disregards decades of statutory interpretation by the Courts.*"



So now the fed will have to demonstrate with excruciating scientific detail how a man is "actually a woman instead" in order to justify pulling federal funds from North Carolina, schools, healthcare, roads, infrastructure.  Talk about blackmail.  Oh, this should get very interesting considering the scientific community's outlook on the issue: BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures


----------



## Silhouette

I guess the Fed allowed the Governor an extra week to respond if he agreed to meekly apologize and retract the law.  However, as he correctly pointed out, the law was created by the NC State Legislature.  So they were trying to force him to violate separation of powers as well, to bring him to his knees. 

To the Governor's credit, he nutted up and fought back.  Called them on their BS and now they're going to have to prove to the entire country why everyone must now consider any man "also a woman".    Good luck with that.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Silhouette said:


> now they're going to have to prove to the entire country why everyone must now consider any man "also a woman".


There's no such thing as a "transgender" man or woman.

People like Bruce Jenner (or whatever name he goes by this week) are simply a man who has undergone voluntary genital mutilation, and acquired a drug habit (hormones).

He is no more a woman, than an apple tree is now an orange tree because you picked off some of the apples and tied a few oranges to the branches, and injected some orange juice under the bark.

If Jenner wants to do what he did, fine, I don't have a problem with it. But trying to make laws to force the rest of us to act like he's a woman, is ludicrous.


----------



## Slade3200

Little-Acorn said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> now they're going to have to prove to the entire country why everyone must now consider any man "also a woman".
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a "transgender" man or woman.
> 
> People like Bruce Jenner (or whatever name he goes by this week) are simply a man who has undergone voluntary genital mutilation, and acquired a drug habit (hormones).
> 
> He is no more a woman, than an apple tree is now an orange tree because you picked off some of the apples and tied a few oranges to the branches, and injected some orange juice under the bark.
> 
> If Jenner wants to do what he did, fine, I don't have a problem with it. But trying to make laws to force the rest of us to act like he's a woman, is ludicrous.
Click to expand...

Which law is trying to be passed to force the rest of us to act like Jenner is a woman? I didn't hear about that one... Link please


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Where? Where do you keep saying "I'm not a Libertarian"? I've seen you spout some "no true Scott" fallacy about him coming to his Libertarian views later than  you or something equally ridiculous, but never that your'e not a Libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Kaz, you're partisan. I readily admit to being partisan despite voting frequently for Republicans on down ticket races, I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I keep saying I'm a libertarian, moron.  You actually don't know the difference, do you?  That damned government education again.  Google "how to capitalize" and then Google "proper names."
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> As for partisan, got it, voting Republican once in what will be seven elections is a partisan Republican, just the same as you voting what will be for Democrats seven times in seven elections.
> 
> You're a brainiac, bloke
Click to expand...


Ah so a distinction without a different. Big L or little L ...same whore different dress, hack.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Where? Where do you keep saying "I'm not a Libertarian"? I've seen you spout some "no true Scott" fallacy about him coming to his Libertarian views later than  you or something equally ridiculous, but never that your'e not a Libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Kaz, you're partisan. I readily admit to being partisan despite voting frequently for Republicans on down ticket races, I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I keep saying I'm a libertarian, moron.  You actually don't know the difference, do you?  That damned government education again.  Google "how to capitalize" and then Google "proper names."
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> As for partisan, got it, voting Republican once in what will be seven elections is a partisan Republican, just the same as you voting what will be for Democrats seven times in seven elections.
> 
> You're a brainiac, bloke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so a distinction without a different. Big L or little L ...same whore different dress, hack.
Click to expand...


So it's not that you were given a crappy government education, it's that you didn't care.  So maybe they told you how to write the English language and you just weren't listening.  Got it.  Nice defense of government there.  So why did they let you graduate then?


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "social policy" sure seems pretty Republican from this end. Do you mean because you're pro choice?  Yeah, you're such a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you're Libertarian. Not much daylight between Libertarians and Republicans on most things just like there isn't much daylight between Dems and Greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Where? Where do you keep saying "I'm not a Libertarian"? I've seen you spout some "no true Scott" fallacy about him coming to his Libertarian views later than  you or something equally ridiculous, but never that your'e not a Libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Kaz, you're partisan. I readily admit to being partisan despite voting frequently for Republicans on down ticket races, I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I keep saying I'm a libertarian, moron.  You actually don't know the difference, do you?  That damned government education again.  Google "how to capitalize" and then Google "proper names."
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> As for partisan, got it, voting Republican once in what will be seven elections is a partisan Republican, just the same as you voting what will be for Democrats seven times in seven elections.
> 
> You're a brainiac, bloke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so a distinction without a different. Big L or little L ...same whore different dress, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's not that you were given a crappy government education, it's that you didn't care.  So maybe they told you how to write the English language and you just weren't listening.  Got it.  Nice defense of government there.  So why did they let you graduate then?
Click to expand...


Sure Kaz, you're the original rebel....that would have voted for the partisan ideologue, Cruz.  

Kaz uses a little "L" so as not to be seen as a "joiner". You're only fooling yourself.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... OK?  Which policy are you referring to?
> 
> - Pro choice
> - All drugs should be legal
> - There should be no government marriage
> - Prostitution should be legal
> - Gambling should be legal
> - There should be no morality laws
> - Euthanasia should be legal
> 
> I'm not seeing a Republican position in there, maybe you can point me to it
> 
> Nope, in fact I keep saying I'm not a Libertarian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do? Where? Where do you keep saying "I'm not a Libertarian"? I've seen you spout some "no true Scott" fallacy about him coming to his Libertarian views later than  you or something equally ridiculous, but never that your'e not a Libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed you will "keep voting for Democrats for President but that's because I see what Republicans do to the country I love."
> 
> I've voted Republican once in the last six elections and this election will be one in seven.  There's even a chance I'll vote for Hillary depending on what the third parties do because at least I don't believe she'll roll back free trade.
> 
> And that makes me as partisan as you.  I don't belong to any party and I don't consistently vote for any party.  And I argue with Republicans on this board all the time and you never argue with Democrats.  Buy a dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Kaz, you're partisan. I readily admit to being partisan despite voting frequently for Republicans on down ticket races, I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I keep saying I'm a libertarian, moron.  You actually don't know the difference, do you?  That damned government education again.  Google "how to capitalize" and then Google "proper names."
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> As for partisan, got it, voting Republican once in what will be seven elections is a partisan Republican, just the same as you voting what will be for Democrats seven times in seven elections.
> 
> You're a brainiac, bloke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so a distinction without a different. Big L or little L ...same whore different dress, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's not that you were given a crappy government education, it's that you didn't care.  So maybe they told you how to write the English language and you just weren't listening.  Got it.  Nice defense of government there.  So why did they let you graduate then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Kaz, you're the original rebel....that would have voted for the partisan ideologue, Cruz.
> 
> Kaz uses a little "L" so as not to be seen as a "joiner". You're only fooling yourself.
Click to expand...


Who made the Libertarian Party the determiner of who is libertarian?  They are only a small minority of libertarian minded people.  I reject your crap that they get to decide.  They are libertarians who need to belong to a larger group.  I believe in the individual.  I think a libertarian "party" is contradictory to that ideology.  Particularly with all their purity tests.  It is in fact the purity tests why I refuse to join the party.  What's not libertarian about that?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Which law is trying to be passed to force the rest of us to act like Jenner is a woman? I didn't hear about that one... Link please



The fed who created law (illegally) outside Congress that says "a man who thinks he is a woman is equal to a woman in that he gets to use a private segregated hygiene retreat denoted "women" above the door".  That law.

What the NC lawsuit is ALL about is forcing the fed to provide exact clarity on how a man who believes he is a woman is "a protected class".  And this should really get interesting.  I sensed a tone of tension in Loretta Lynch's throat in her press conference yesterday.  And that tension isn't coming from any real anger she has about crazy men wanting protected status.  It's about how difficult it's going to be for her lawyers and herself to frame up an exact statement of clarity on how a delusional man who thinks he is a woman "has protected status" according to the 1964 Civil Rights Act.  For one thing, men so afflicted are on the DSM still as mentally disturbed.  So, if she thinks she's going to cite the APA's handbook to show "men believing they are women are completely normal people with a right to do so and a right to force others to play along" (to their real detriment: violation of expectation of segregated privacy in intimate hygiene areas), she's got her work cut out for her.

Clarification is the thing that was making Lynch's throat tighten up.  Because in poker that's called "calling your cards on the table".  Lynch has a 2 of clubs, a 4 of diamonds, a 7 of spades, 3 of diamonds and 8 of clubs "high".  North Carolina has a royal flush.  The only thing Lynch has is a couple of aces up her sleeve in the form of pocket Justices on the US Supreme Court who will do anything Obama and she ask them to do.  The first of which will be to put a stay in place IN ORDER TO VIOLATE THE PRIVACY OF WOMEN AND GIRLS WHERE THEY EXPECT TO BE PRIVATE; BEHIND DOORS DENOTED "WOMEN"...


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which law is trying to be passed to force the rest of us to act like Jenner is a woman? I didn't hear about that one... Link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fed who created law (illegally) outside Congress that says "a man who thinks he is a woman is equal to a woman in that he gets to use a private segregated hygiene retreat denoted "women" above the door".  That law.
> 
> What the NC lawsuit is ALL about is forcing the fed to provide exact clarity on how a man who believes he is a woman is "a protected class".  And this should really get interesting.  I sensed a tone of tension in Loretta Lynch's throat in her press conference yesterday.  And that tension isn't coming from any real anger she has about crazy men wanting protected status.  It's about how difficult it's going to be for her lawyers and herself to frame up an exact statement of clarity on how a delusional man who thinks he is a woman "has protected status" according to the 1964 Civil Rights Act.  For one thing, men so afflicted are on the DSM still as mentally disturbed.  So, if she thinks she's going to cite the APA's handbook to show "men believing they are women are completely normal people with a right to do so and a right to force others to play along" (to their real detriment: violation of expectation of segregated privacy in intimate hygiene areas), she's got her work cut out for her.
> 
> Clarification is the thing that was making Lynch's throat tighten up.  Because in poker that's called "calling your cards on the table".  Lynch has a 2 of clubs, a 4 of diamonds, a 7 of spades, 3 of diamonds and 8 of clubs "high".  North Carolina has a royal flush.  The only thing Lynch has is a couple of aces up her sleeve in the form of pocket Justices on the US Supreme Court who will do anything Obama and she ask them to do.  The first of which will be to put a stay in place IN ORDER TO VIOLATE THE PRIVACY OF WOMEN AND GIRLS WHERE THEY EXPECT TO BE PRIVATE; BEHIND DOORS DENOTED "WOMEN"...
Click to expand...

You are right with one thing, that this is a very complicated issue. Don't simplify it by painting the demented old man violating little girls int he bathroom argument. You know there is a flip side to the coin, which is the actual class that is trying to be protected:

This is a picture of a natural born female... he does not belong in the little girls room





This is a natural born male... he does not belong in the Men's room




If either of those two were in the opposite restroom it would cause more discomfort and "risk" of an incedent according to your arguments. 

I know you all hate being called bigots but when you constantly bring up the mental illness and the 50 year old pervert molesting little girls scenario it makes you look either dishonest or misinformed. This issue is about the "class" of people you see above. Yes there are other factors that need to be considered, however recognizing the goal and the issue is the first step.

Frankly I wish both the state and Feds would butt out of the whole deal and not try and regulate which bathroom people use. If somebody does something inappropriate in a bathroom then there are laws that can be enacted on them. We've been able to handle ourselves in the restroom up till now, I'd hope we could continue to handle this great responsibility.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> If either of those two were in the opposite restroom it would cause more discomfort and "risk" of an incedent according to your arguments.
> 
> .









Those are terrible breast-reduction scars on that woman addicted to taking testosterone in the first photo.  Yuk!  And even the bulging artificial muscles, which would get her disqualified in any sporting event, can't hide the narrow sloping shoulder frame of the female underneath. 

And the boy dressed up to be a girl is going to hit reality right around 13 when normally unisex face blossoms into its gender of birth with an adam's apple, strong jaw and body/facial hair.  Unless the parent plan on illegally drugging the child with estrogen; which is a class one carcinogen and is child endangerment...?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If either of those two were in the opposite restroom it would cause more discomfort and "risk" of an incedent according to your arguments.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are terrible breast-reduction scars on that woman addicted to taking testosterone in the first photo.  Yuk!  And even the bulging artificial muscles, which would get her disqualified in any sporting event, can't hide the narrow sloping shoulder frame of the female underneath.
> 
> And the boy dressed up to be a girl is going to hit reality right around 13 when normally unisex face blossoms into its gender of birth with an adam's apple, strong jaw and body/facial hair.  Unless the parent plan on illegally drugging the child with estrogen; which is a class one carcinogen and is child endangerment...?
Click to expand...

The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors. If you want to be objective or have a credible opinion then you should learn more about what the Transgender people go through and then perhaps you wouldn't be so quick to judge and degrade. 

I admit, the whole thing is strange to me and I don't relate or understand it. But I've learned that this is the case with many things in life. Dyslexia, eating disorders, depression, bi-polar, etc. etc. etc. I can't understand how a guy is attracted to another guy in a sexual way, however, I don't really need to relate or understand to know that everybody has a different reality and who am I to judge? Who are you to judge?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors.



So the parents and doctors are guilty of prescribing a class one carcinogen unnecessarily to a child in an attempt to change it's body to something it can never be.  So they belong in prison.  I think the state that is happening in, child protective services is mandated to step in and also sue the doctors for malpractice and attempted homicide:

Gender Ideology Harms Children


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents and doctors are guilty of prescribing a class one carcinogen unnecessarily to a child in an attempt to change it's body to something it can never be.  So they belong in prison.  I think the state that is happening in, child protective services is mandated to step in and also sue the doctors for malpractice and attempted homicide:
> 
> Gender Ideology Harms Children
Click to expand...

You're ignorance on the issue is dually noted


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents and doctors are guilty of prescribing a class one carcinogen unnecessarily to a child in an attempt to change it's body to something it can never be.  So they belong in prison.  I think the state that is happening in, child protective services is mandated to step in and also sue the doctors for malpractice and attempted homicide:
> 
> Gender Ideology Harms Children
Click to expand...


  What is really bizarre, even when one considers how twisted and depraved wrong-wing ideology has become, is that they put up a case of a severely sexually-abused child, and somehow think that their defending that abuse somehow helps their larger case; when all it really ever will accomplish is to help underscore just how insane and evil they truly are.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents and doctors are guilty of prescribing a class one carcinogen unnecessarily to a child in an attempt to change it's body to something it can never be.  So they belong in prison.  I think the state that is happening in, child protective services is mandated to step in and also sue the doctors for malpractice and attempted homicide:
> 
> Gender Ideology Harms Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is really bizarre, even when one considers how twisted and depraved wrong-wing ideology has become, is that thy put up a case of a severely sexually-abused child, and somehow think that their defending that abuse somehow helps their larger case; when all it really ever will accomplish is to help underscore just how insane and evil they truly are.
Click to expand...

If people agreed with your crazy perspective then there would be laws against it and it wouldn't be treated like it is in the medical world. You're a nut that can't think beyond your own perceived reality. We call that small minded


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> If people agreed with your crazy perspective then there would be laws against it and it wouldn't be treated like it is in the medical world. You're a nut that can't think beyond your own perceived reality. We call that small minded



  I'm not the one who is taking the side of those who are blatantly, and seriously abusing an innocent child, for the sake of a twisted and evil agenda.  To even think of defending this madness shows you to be something much, much worse than anything that you've yet thought to call me.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people agreed with your crazy perspective then there would be laws against it and it wouldn't be treated like it is in the medical world. You're a nut that can't think beyond your own perceived reality. We call that small minded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is taking the side of those who are blatantly, and seriously abusing an innocent child, for the sake of a twisted and evil agenda.  To even think of defending this madness shows you to be something much, much worse than anything that you've yet thought to call me.
Click to expand...

First of all, I, along with the majority of people, do not agree with you that it is abuse. We regognize it for what it is Gender Identity Disorder.
And since you're so in tuned, what is this twisted and evil agenda I'm promoting? And what are my reasons for doing it?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors. If you want to be objective or have a credible opinion then you should learn more about what the Transgender people go through and then perhaps you wouldn't be so quick to judge and degrade.



Well Slade, being that you are so "enlightened" about this stuff, one would logically assume that you are aware that someone in the medical community committed a _major_ violation regarding the first principle of their Hippocratic Oath (*do no harm*) when they performed surgery and/or prescribed very serious medications for which there was no medical need - and that you are appalled by that.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents and doctors are guilty of prescribing a class one carcinogen unnecessarily to a child in an attempt to change it's body to something it can never be.  So they belong in prison.  I think the state that is happening in, child protective services is mandated to step in and also sue the doctors for malpractice and attempted homicide:
> 
> Gender Ideology Harms Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorance on the issue is dually noted
Click to expand...

Holy shit. Let me get this straight.... Silhouette adds a link to the American College of Pediatricians (a reputable medical organization) and you are going to proclaim "his ignorance is duly noted"?!? _Seriously_? Wow.....just....._wow_.

All you have is uninformed opinion. Haven't seen you add one link to a reputable source. It's painfully obvious that the only "ignorance" here is _yours_. Silhouette clearly did some research on this issue and is well prepared to debate it.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> First of all, I, along with the majority of people, do not agree with you that it is abuse. We regognize it for what it is Gender Identity Disorder.



Well that right there is an _egregious_ *lie*. You don't recognize it for what it is. It is a _severe_ mental illness. You prefer to ignore the desperate needs of these people and exploit them.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors. If you want to be objective or have a credible opinion then you should learn more about what the Transgender people go through and then perhaps you wouldn't be so quick to judge and degrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Slade, being that you are so "enlightened" about this stuff, one would logically assume that you are aware that someone in the medical community committed a _major_ violation regarding the first principle of their Hippocratic Oath (*do no harm*) when they performed surgery and/or prescribed very serious medications for which there was no medical need - and that you are appalled by that.
Click to expand...

Who did that? Link?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people agreed with your crazy perspective then there would be laws against it and it wouldn't be treated like it is in the medical world. You're a nut that can't think beyond your own perceived reality. We call that small minded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is taking the side of those who are blatantly, and seriously abusing an innocent child, for the sake of a twisted and evil agenda.  To even think of defending this madness shows you to be something much, much worse than anything that you've yet thought to call me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I, along with the majority of people, do not agree with you that it is abuse.
Click to expand...


Well there is some "logic". Guess what, the entire pedophile community doesn't agree that what they do is abuse either. But rational, logical people sure do.

The fact that you don't see a child receiving major prescriptions for a medical condition which does not exist as "abuse" is horribly disturbing. You're either not rational at all or you're lying. The child should be taken away and the parents should be prosecuted for child endangerment.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors. If you want to be objective or have a credible opinion then you should learn more about what the Transgender people go through and then perhaps you wouldn't be so quick to judge and degrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Slade, being that you are so "enlightened" about this stuff, one would logically assume that you are aware that someone in the medical community committed a _major_ violation regarding the first principle of their Hippocratic Oath (*do no harm*) when they performed surgery and/or prescribed very serious medications for which there was no medical need - and that you are appalled by that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did that? Link?
Click to expand...

_Jesus_.....are you serious?!? Post #2443 above and you responded in post #2444 (and your response includes his link). Are you even paying attention or are you just spouting off half-cocked?


----------



## P@triot

I "identify" as handicapped. As such - I'm going to start parking in handicapped parking spaces everywhere I go.

Great work liberals! No part of society is safe from the damage you are hell bent on doing.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the parents and doctors are guilty of prescribing a class one carcinogen unnecessarily to a child in an attempt to change it's body to something it can never be.  So they belong in prison.  I think the state that is happening in, child protective services is mandated to step in and also sue the doctors for malpractice and attempted homicide:
> 
> Gender Ideology Harms Children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorance on the issue is dually noted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit. Let me get this straight.... Silhouette adds a link to the American College of Pediatricians (a reputable medical organization) and you are going to proclaim "his ignorance is duly noted"?!? _Seriously_? Wow.....just....._wow_.
> 
> All you have is uninformed opinion. Haven't seen you add one link to a reputable source. It's painfully obvious that the only "ignorance" here is _yours_. Silhouette clearly did some research on this issue and is well prepared to debate it.
Click to expand...

There is a whole treatment process outlined for both adults and children where the children don't receive any hormonal treatment before puberty. I spoke of Sills ignorance when he makes statements about throwing doctors and parents in jail for trying to help and support children with GID. I don't think transitioning should be encouraged or promoted but for those who feel they need it, support and acceptance is very important. I hear jerkoffs like yourselves and how you talk about people who suffer from this and it makes me sick. These people are suffering and many resort to self mutilation or suicide. Like I've been saying this is a very complicated issue, it would be nice to work together on productive solutions rather than all the hateful noise that people like you spew out.

http://press.endocrine.org/doi/pdf/10.1210/jc.2009-0345


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people agreed with your crazy perspective then there would be laws against it and it wouldn't be treated like it is in the medical world. You're a nut that can't think beyond your own perceived reality. We call that small minded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is taking the side of those who are blatantly, and seriously abusing an innocent child, for the sake of a twisted and evil agenda.  To even think of defending this madness shows you to be something much, much worse than anything that you've yet thought to call me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, I, along with the majority of people, do not agree with you that it is abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there is some "logic". Guess what, the entire pedophile community doesn't agree that what they do is abuse either. But rational, logical people sure do.
> 
> The fact that you don't see a child receiving major prescriptions for a medical condition which does not exist as "abuse" is horribly disturbing. You're either not rational at all or you're lying. The child should be taken away and the parents should be prosecuted for child endangerment.
Click to expand...

You think rational people agree with you? Then why isn't it outlawed? How are doctors permitted to do the surgeries? If it's so obvious then why hasn't anything happened on the legal level? The answer is because you are wrong


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little one just started estrogen treatments, it has been a process that has taken years and was under the guidance of multiple doctors. If you want to be objective or have a credible opinion then you should learn more about what the Transgender people go through and then perhaps you wouldn't be so quick to judge and degrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Slade, being that you are so "enlightened" about this stuff, one would logically assume that you are aware that someone in the medical community committed a _major_ violation regarding the first principle of their Hippocratic Oath (*do no harm*) when they performed surgery and/or prescribed very serious medications for which there was no medical need - and that you are appalled by that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did that? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Jesus_.....are you serious?!? Post #2443 above and you responded in post #2444 (and your response includes his link). Are you even paying attention or are you just spouting off half-cocked?
Click to expand...

Your talking about illegal activity... What law are they breaking? Why aren't they in jail?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> These people are suffering and many resort to self mutilation or suicide.



Yeah....for once we agree. And what do asshats like you do? Instead of getting them the mental healthcare they so desperately need, you stand on the sidelines cheering them on to take the scalpel to them and self-mutilate. You exploit them.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Your talking about illegal activity... What law are they breaking? Why aren't they in jail?



There is some "logic". Right now, every single person listed on the F.B.I.'s Most Wanted list isn't in jail. Thus, I guess they haven't broken any laws either 

By the way genius, at no point did I use the word "illegal" or even imply as much. Again, you just spout off half-cocked. You don't take the time to read what is actually written.

"major violation of oath" and "illegal" are two _drastically_ different things genius.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are suffering and many resort to self mutilation or suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....for once we agree. And what do asshats like you do? Instead of getting them the mental healthcare they so desperately need, you stand on the sidelines cheering them on to take the scalpel to them and self-mutilate. You exploit them.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm just throwing knives at them begging for them to chop it off. Don't be a douche


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about illegal activity... What law are they breaking? Why aren't they in jail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some "logic". Right now, every single person listed on the F.B.I.'s Most Wanted list isn't in jail. Thus, I guess they haven't broken any laws either
> 
> By the way genius, at no point did I use the word "illegal" or even imply as much. Again, you just spout off half-cocked. You don't take the time to read what is actually written.
> 
> "major violation of oath" and "illegal" are two _drastically_ different things genius.
Click to expand...

Wow, double "logic" line diss, I'm honored. Let's check your "logic". You compare this situation to the FBI list, do I need to explain that they aren't in jail because they haven't been caught yet. While parents and doctors aren't because they aren't breaking any laws... Hence my point! And you call me stupid. 

You mention mutilation and abuse and state that doctors are breaking their hypocritical oath and parents should be prosecuted. These are based on your belief that what they are doing is wrong. Doctors don't lose their licenses and parents aren't being prosecuted because society doesn't agree with you. They have sympathy and are trying to be supportive and not alienate, discriminate, and belittle as you are doing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're [sic] ignorance on the issue is dually [sic] noted
> 
> 
> 
> Holy [Slade3200]. Let me get this straight.... Silhouette adds a link to the American College of Pediatricians (a reputable medical organization) and you are going to proclaim "his ignorance is duly noted"?!? _Seriously_? Wow.....just....._wow_.
> 
> All you have is uninformed opinion. Haven't seen you add one link to a reputable source. It's painfully obvious that the only "ignorance" here is _yours_. Silhouette clearly did some research on this issue and is well prepared to debate it.
Click to expand...


  It's funny when someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls accuses someone else of being “ignorant”.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're [sic] ignorance on the issue is dually [sic] noted
> 
> 
> 
> Holy [Slade3200]. Let me get this straight.... Silhouette adds a link to the American College of Pediatricians (a reputable medical organization) and you are going to proclaim "his ignorance is duly noted"?!? _Seriously_? Wow.....just....._wow_.
> 
> All you have is uninformed opinion. Haven't seen you add one link to a reputable source. It's painfully obvious that the only "ignorance" here is _yours_. Silhouette clearly did some research on this issue and is well prepared to debate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny when someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls accuses someone else of being “ignorant”.
Click to expand...

It's funny that you still think this issue is about boys and girls


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're [sic] ignorance on the issue is dually [sic] noted
> 
> 
> 
> Holy [Slade3200]. Let me get this straight.... Silhouette adds a link to the American College of Pediatricians (a reputable medical organization) and you are going to proclaim "his ignorance is duly noted"?!? _Seriously_? Wow.....just....._wow_.
> 
> All you have is uninformed opinion. Haven't seen you add one link to a reputable source. It's painfully obvious that the only "ignorance" here is _yours_. Silhouette clearly did some research on this issue and is well prepared to debate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny when someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls accuses someone else of being “ignorant”.
Click to expand...


Yeah? Tell us how you do, don't lie.

Quiz


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> These are based on your belief that what they are doing is wrong. Doctors don't lose their licenses and parents aren't being prosecuted because society doesn't agree with you. They have sympathy and are trying to be supportive and not alienate, discriminate, and belittle as you are doing.



It's not _my_ "belief" junior. I did not create the Hippocratic Oath. And the first part of that oath is "do no harm". Their ethics forbids them from doing surgery or prescribing medications where there is no medical need. And there is no medical need here. There is, however, a mental health medical need. One which liberals ignore in order to exploit these poor people (especially the children) for a sick agenda.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny when someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls accuses someone else of being “ignorant”.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you still think this issue is about boys and girls
Click to expand...


The issue is about the "rights' of the mentally ill playing pretend vs the rights of women and girls to the expectation of privacy in sex-segregation behind doors marked "women".  One of those sets of rights is a brand new, and frankly insane proposal.  The other is thousands of years old, completely sane and wise and with much more case law behind it supporting it.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> It's not _my_ "belief" junior. I did not create the Hippocratic Oath. And the first part of that oath is "do no harm". Their ethics forbids them from doing surgery or prescribing medications where there is no medical need. And there is no medical need here. *There is, however, a mental health medical need. One which liberals ignore in order to exploit these poor people (especially the children) for a sick agenda*.



Do you know there are federal laws that require you to report this type of child abuse for prosecution?  There would be nothing done about it by the Supreme Cult Promoter Barack Obama.  He's down with this child abuse.  But when a republican administration steps in, look for swift change on this front.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are based on your belief that what they are doing is wrong. Doctors don't lose their licenses and parents aren't being prosecuted because society doesn't agree with you. They have sympathy and are trying to be supportive and not alienate, discriminate, and belittle as you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not _my_ "belief" junior. I did not create the Hippocratic Oath. And the first part of that oath is "do no harm". Their ethics forbids them from doing surgery or prescribing medications where there is no medical need. And there is no medical need here. There is, however, a mental health medical need. One which liberals ignore in order to exploit these poor people (especially the children) for a sick agenda.
Click to expand...

So is it your belief that cosmetic surgeons are all breaking the oath?


----------



## P@triot

Professional at John Hopkins isn't afraid of the LGBT lynch mob. He speaks the truth...

Johns Hopkins psychiatrist drops TRUTH BOMB about transgenders – liberals furious - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're [sic] ignorance on the issue is dually [sic] noted
> 
> 
> 
> Holy [Slade3200]. Let me get this straight.... Silhouette adds a link to the American College of Pediatricians (a reputable medical organization) and you are going to proclaim "his ignorance is duly noted"?!? _Seriously_? Wow.....just....._wow_.
> 
> All you have is uninformed opinion. Haven't seen you add one link to a reputable source. It's painfully obvious that the only "ignorance" here is _yours_. Silhouette clearly did some research on this issue and is well prepared to debate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny when someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls accuses someone else of being “ignorant”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Tell us how you do, don't lie.
> 
> Quiz
Click to expand...


1.) Sad that you have to resort to that as "proof". In the real world, I don't get a picture from 30 feet away posed to get the effect desired. I get to see the huge hands. The Adam's apple. The deep voice. The broad shoulders, etc. All the stuff that had to be covered up for the liberal agenda here.

2.) I got two wrong. It showed a man in a "Superman pose" and it said "you can't be fooled" (or something to that affect) at the end. So SUCK it!!!! Even with all of the bullshit in #1 I *still* could tell.

You lose.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> Professional at John Hopkins isn't afraid of the LGBT lynch mob. He speaks the truth...
> 
> Johns Hopkins psychiatrist drops TRUTH BOMB about transgenders – liberals furious - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com



The freaks are sure desperate to discredit him.  Not that it'd do any good if they succeeded.  The truth that they hate him for telling is so obvious to all sane, rational people, that even if one person who speaks it is discredited, the truth will still stand on its own merit.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Professional at John Hopkins isn't afraid of the LGBT lynch mob. He speaks the truth...
> 
> Johns Hopkins psychiatrist drops TRUTH BOMB about transgenders – liberals furious - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com





Bob Blaylock said:


> The freaks are sure desperate to discredit him.  Not that it'd do any good if they succeeded.  The truth that they hate him for telling is so obvious to all sane, rational people, that even if one person who speaks it is discredited, the truth will still stand on its own merit.



May want to look here: BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures

And read this...to see that the Johns Hopkins guy is not alone. (post #393) 

BREAKING: Johns Hopkins & American College of Pediatricians Formerly Denounce Sex-Change Procedures

Here's a quote from the Johns Hopkins Medical News Journal linked just above and here: JHMN: Sexual Healing



> * Controversy over sex-change surgery at Hopkins raged, both in the media and inside the institution*. “This was taking place at a very conservative place and in a highly charged atmosphere,” Schmidt recalls. *“It’s pretty rough surgery; some people consider it mutilating. And, of course, the scientific side of it is pretty damn weak.”*
> 
> *Finally, in 1979, the unit’s then-director, Meyer, published a study questioning certain benefits of the surgery that helped convince the Hopkins hierarchy to eliminate its sex reassignment program entirely *


----------



## Manonthestreet

In a Washington Post article in 1975, Ginsburg wrote to dispel the fear at the time that the Equal Rights Act would “require unisex restrooms in public places. Her response: “Emphatically not so.”
The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
“Individual privacy, a right of constitutional dimension, is appropriately harmonized with the equality principle,” Ginsberg claimed. “But the ‘potty issue’ is likely to remain one of those ultimate questions never pressed to final solution.” Diogenes' Middle Finger: Buzzy Ginsburg Said She Doesn’t Want To Pee With Guys


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're [sic] ignorance on the issue is dually [sic] noted
> 
> 
> 
> Holy [Slade3200]. Let me get this straight.... Silhouette adds a link to the American College of Pediatricians (a reputable medical organization) and you are going to proclaim "his ignorance is duly noted"?!? _Seriously_? Wow.....just....._wow_.
> 
> All you have is uninformed opinion. Haven't seen you add one link to a reputable source. It's painfully obvious that the only "ignorance" here is _yours_. Silhouette clearly did some research on this issue and is well prepared to debate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny when someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls accuses someone else of being “ignorant”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Tell us how you do, don't lie.
> 
> Quiz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Sad that you have to resort to that as "proof". In the real world, I don't get a picture from 30 feet away posed to get the effect desired. I get to see the huge hands. The Adam's apple. The deep voice. The broad shoulders, etc. All the stuff that had to be covered up for the liberal agenda here.
Click to expand...


Like Ann Coulter? 



> 2.) I got two wrong. It showed a man in a "Superman pose" and it said "you can't be fooled" (or something to that affect) at the end. So SUCK it!!!! Even with all of the bullshit in #1 I *still* could tell.
> 
> You lose.



 Sure you did, Rotty old boy, sure you did.


----------



## Silhouette

Manonthestreet said:


> In a Washington Post article in 1975, Ginsburg wrote to dispel the fear at the time that the Equal Rights Act would “require unisex restrooms in public places. Her response: “Emphatically not so.”
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> “Individual privacy, a right of constitutional dimension, is appropriately harmonized with the equality principle,” Ginsberg claimed. “But the ‘potty issue’ is likely to remain one of those ultimate questions never pressed to final solution.” Diogenes' Middle Finger: Buzzy Ginsburg Said She Doesn’t Want To Pee With Guys



Thank you thank you thank you for that great find!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professional at John Hopkins isn't afraid of the LGBT lynch mob. He speaks the truth...
> 
> Johns Hopkins psychiatrist drops TRUTH BOMB about transgenders – liberals furious - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The freaks are sure desperate to discredit him.  Not that it'd do any good if they succeeded.  The truth that they hate him for telling is so obvious to all sane, rational people, that even if one person who speaks it is discredited, the truth will still stand on its own merit.
Click to expand...


I especially liked his point that you should no more treat gender dysphoria by attacking the body with surgery than you would treat anorexia with liposuction.


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## Silhouette

TemplarKormac said:


>


I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
Click to expand...


I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
Click to expand...








^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
Click to expand...

"He's" can't have "innies" genius. The fact that you don't even know that much is why you are so unqualified to have this conversation. If that thing above has a vagina it is a HER. Period. End of story. Science says so (even though you've spent your entire life denying facts and science). If that thing has a penis, it is a man. Why do you find this so difficult? Did you drop out of school in the 1st grade?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?



^^^ she is a pathological *liar*. ^^^she has proven it for many years on USMB. Now what?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
Click to expand...


Nothing. Why would the shape of "his" navel dictate what bathroom "he" uses?

Oh, wait, we're talking about a vagina here. I had to look "innie" up in the urban dictionary.


----------



## P@triot

It amazes me how utter desperately disingenuous little ole wytchy is. Everything she wants to claim as reality is the farthest thing from.

For instance, she thinks that a man who believes they are Jesus should be taken to a psych ward while a man who thinks he's a woman should be worshipped, admired, have special laws to coddle them, have special laws giving them unfettered access to any facility they want, and everyone should be forced to have sex with them once (because if you don't fuck a freak you are a "bigot" ). But, while I can scientifically prove that the person with the "X" and the "Y" chromosomes is not a man, she cannot prove that the other person is not Jesus. At all. She can't even pretend to prove it. This kid of hypocrisy is a special kind of stupid.

Furthermore, the thing she keeps posting that she claims is a woman isn't even remotely possible. If that is a woman, then she underwent surgery *and* receives medications - neither of which were even remotely ethical. So as long as we enforce ethics on our medial community, that abomination cannot even exist and thus we don't even have a problem.

These are the facts and they are indisputable. Sadly, facts cause wytchy to fly off the handle because they prevent her from pushing her deviant agenda.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "He's" can't have "innies" genius. The fact that you don't even know that much is why you are so unqualified to have this conversation. If that thing above has a vagina it is a HER. Period. End of story. Science says so (even though you've spent your entire life denying facts and science). If that thing has a penis, it is a man. Why do you find this so difficult? Did you drop out of school in the 1st grade?
Click to expand...


On the other hand, this person is a rare, very rare exception to the rule. Given the masculine appearance, "he" could go into a men's bathroom, and nobody would know, or care.


----------



## P@triot

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing. Why would the shape of he/she's navel dictate what bathroom he/she uses? You do know what "innie" means, right?
Click to expand...

You'll have to forgive her....she is 5 cans shy of a 6-pack. Reality just isn't her thing. And nobody will get her the help she needs sadly.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom. 

Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom


----------



## P@triot

TemplarKormac said:


> Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom.
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom


I don't know what is more repulsive and enraging - that piece of sub-human garbage or the liberals like whtchy who get off on this kind of stuff.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Rottweiler said:


> I don't know what is more repulsive and enraging - that piece of sub-human garbage or the liberals like whtchy who get off on this kind of stuff.



Well, I could do without the insults and the... colorful metaphors. But Seawytch has no idea the consequences that will come to pass should such a thing as Obama's transgender decree become law. Seawytch doesn't seem too concerned about they safety and privacy of others not transgendered. The rights of a remote minority seem to trump (no pun) the rights of the majority.


----------



## Katzndogz

TemplarKormac said:


> Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom.
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom


Here is the future.

In San Bernardino neighbors knew there was some thing going on at the terror house.  They were afraid to say anything.  They'd be called racists.

You will see people come forward saying they saw the man go into the ladies room but were afraid to say anything.  He might be transgendered.


----------



## Ame®icano

Tilly said:


> I know what a paedophile is. I was asking what a pedifile is? Is it a manicure of the toes? Lol.



Really...

Can you explain what is a paedophile?


----------



## P@triot

Tipsycatlover said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom.
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the future.
> 
> In San Bernardino neighbors knew there was some thing going on at the terror house.  They were afraid to say anything.  They'd be called racists.
> 
> You will see people come forward saying they saw the man go into the ladies room but were afraid to say anything.  He might be transgendered.
Click to expand...

Liberals have tried a thousand ways to inflict their fascist ideology on society. Who knew it would be as simple as falsely accusing _everyone_ of "bigot", "racist", etc.

Liberalism is the worst cancer the world has ever seen. It is going to kill America very soon if we don't find a cure for it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is more repulsive and enraging - that piece of sub-human garbage or the liberals like whtchy who get off on this kind of stuff.
Click to expand...


  It is all part of the same subhuman dungheap.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TemplarKormac said:


> But Seawytch has no idea the consequences that will come to pass should such a thing as Obama's transgender decree become law. Seawytch doesn't seem too concerned about they safety and privacy of others not transgendered. The rights of a remote minority seem to trump (no pun) the rights of the majority.



  I'm sure that h'orsh'/it knows.  H'orsh'/it doesn't care.

  I simply don't buy any argument about extreme wrong-wing policies that is based on giving them the benefit of assuming innocent ignorance.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tipsycatlover said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom.
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the future.
> 
> In San Bernardino neighbors knew there was some thing going on at the terror house.  They were afraid to say anything.  They'd be called racists.
> 
> You will see people come forward saying they saw the man go into the ladies room but were afraid to say anything.  He might be transgendered.
Click to expand...


  It's almost exactly the phenomenon that Hans Christian Andersen described in The Emperor's New Clothes  Everyone could clearly see that His majesty was stark naked, but nobody dared say so, because they were afraid of being condemned as stupid or incompetence.

  With the exceptions of a very few confused and insane individuals, everyone knows the difference between men and women; but too many are afraid to say so, for fear of being condemned as “hateful” or “bigoted”.


----------



## Ame®icano

kaz said:


> It's all new.  Again you can't answer the question, suppose a sexual predator does figure cleverly somehow figure out the loophole and walks into a girls room in front of people unable to stop him and starts molesting middle schoolers.  You going to write to their parents and tell them it's OK because statistically they don't count?  How many victims would you need to decide that it does matter?



Suppose the terrorist figure out the loophole to sneak into country as a refugee...

How many victims...

Ah, nevermind.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Ame®icano

kaz said:


> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it



Even better than that is using "current year" as an argument. That always cracks me up.


----------



## Silhouette

Right?  "Don't be on the wrong side of history". 

Indeed.  Don't.  FIGHT against men pretending to be women.  FIGHT HARD.  Be on the right side of history...


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's almost exactly the phenomenon that Hans Christian Andersen described in The Emperor's New Clothes  Everyone could clearly see that His majesty was stark naked, but nobody dared say so, because they were afraid of being condemned as stupid or incompetence.
> 
> With the exceptions of a very few confused and insane individuals, everyone knows the difference between men and women; but too many are afraid to say so, for fear of being condemned as “hateful” or “bigoted”.



I've used that analogy many many times.  I've said in the earliest days when my voice was nearly alone on the internet fighting back against the insanity and getting beat up every post for doing so that I am the little boy in the crowd.

Finally the crowd is waking up.  Men in the women's bathrooms was the LGBT cult unknowingly throwing a bucket of ice water in the hypnotized faces..


----------



## francoHFW

ANOTHER hateful wedge bought off BS GOP solution to an imaginary problem...


----------



## Silhouette

francoHFW said:


> ANOTHER hateful wedge bought off BS GOP solution to an imaginary problem...


Aw... poor whittle baby.  Your game of delusions doesn't dominate women's right to privacy behind doors marked "women". 

1 in 6 women have been raped.  So in a women's bathroom with 6 stalls, it is a statistical probability that one woman in there at any given time will experience PTSD if a man is allowed in with her in this intimate hygiene area with the expectation of segregation denoted by the word 'women" printed next to the door..

Any entity foolhardy enough to insist men use the women's bathroom is staring down the expensive maw of a PTSD rape victim filing a very healthy lawsuit against them.  Hmm...let's see...deny men using the women's room where no man pretending to be a woman has actual civil rights to demand others play along....or...risk the certainty of being sued by a rape victim for her expectation of segregated privacy behind the door marked "women" where she bares her body for her hygiene rituals...?  Which one?  Which one?...hmmm...


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Right?  "Don't be on the wrong side of history".
> 
> Indeed.  Don't.  FIGHT against men pretending to be women.  FIGHT HARD.  Be on the right side of history...


Great post Silhouette. I will fight with more ferocity and more relentlessness than any libtard has ever seen. These liberals and their _extreme_ sexual deviance are every bit as evil and disgusting as the muslims raping women and beheading Christians.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right?  "Don't be on the wrong side of history".
> 
> Indeed.  Don't.  FIGHT against men pretending to be women.  FIGHT HARD.  Be on the right side of history...
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Silhouette. I will fight with more ferocity and more relentlessness than any libtard has ever seen. These liberals and their _extreme_ sexual deviance are every bit as evil and disgusting as the muslims raping women and beheading Christians.
Click to expand...

Haha, a couple of freedom fighters here! Get over yourselves


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Get over yourselves



You first.


----------



## francoHFW

Silhouette said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER hateful wedge bought off BS GOP solution to an imaginary problem...
> 
> 
> 
> Aw... poor whittle baby.  Your game of delusions doesn't dominate women's right to privacy behind doors marked "women".
> 
> 1 in 6 women have been raped.  So in a women's bathroom with 6 stalls, it is a statistical probability that one woman in there at any given time will experience PTSD if a man is allowed in with her in this intimate hygiene area with the expectation of segregation denoted by the word 'women" printed next to the door..
> 
> Any entity foolhardy enough to insist men use the women's bathroom is staring down the expensive maw of a PTSD rape victim filing a very healthy lawsuit against them.  Hmm...let's see...deny men using the women's room where no man pretending to be a woman has actual civil rights to demand others play along....or...risk the certainty of being sued by a rape victim for her expectation of segregated privacy behind the door marked "women" where she bares her body for her hygiene rituals...?  Which one?  Which one?...hmmm...
Click to expand...

They've been raped by straight a-holes like you, not poor bullied transgenders, brainwashed ditz lol. Link to ANY such problem duh? This is just like all those illegal voters zzzzzzzz...for hater dupes only. Meanwhile, your billionaire brainwashers continue raping the middle class and the country. Stupidest, most hateful voters in the modern world- which we're in danger of exiting under everything for the greedy idiot rich GOP. Duh dupe.


----------



## tyroneweaver

anyone old enough to remember the movie the boy with the green hair.

Vermont high school to do away with gendered student bathrooms


----------



## francoHFW

tyroneweaver said:


> anyone old enough to remember the movie the boy with the green hair.
> 
> Vermont high school to do away with gendered student bathrooms


It was on last night on TCM...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rachelle – Caller from Kansas on her transgender high schooler


----------



## Wilbur Right

Rottweiler said:


> will fight with more ferocity and more relentlessness than any libtard has ever seen





Oh great. The poodle is gonna be the "head" pecker checker. 
Get em poodle. Check them heads.


----------



## Seawytch

TemplarKormac said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is more repulsive and enraging - that piece of sub-human garbage or the liberals like whtchy who get off on this kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I could do without the insults and the... colorful metaphors. But Seawytch has no idea the consequences that will come to pass should such a thing as Obama's transgender decree become law. Seawytch doesn't seem too concerned about they safety and privacy of others not transgendered. The rights of a remote minority seem to trump (no pun) the rights of the majority.
Click to expand...


I don't? What "consequences will come to pass"? 

I'm concerned with the safety of all Americans, including transgendered people which is why I oppose anti trans laws like the one NC passed. That law has nothing to do with keeping anyone safe and everything to do with being bigoted towards trans people. Laws like these actually harm trans people and other people who don't conform to gender norms. 

What "right" is given up when you pee in the same restroom as a transgendered man? I've peed in public restrooms with transgendered women dozens of times and never once felt my privacy or safety were in danger nor felt I was relinquishing any "rights".


----------



## Seawytch

TemplarKormac said:


> Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom.
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom



You don't even realize that the story you posted destroys your entire argument. 

“A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.” ~ Dan Savage


----------



## Wilbur Right

Seawytch said:


> I've peed in public restrooms with transgendered women dozens of times and never once felt my privacy or safety were in danger nor felt I was relinquishing any "rights".





I may have peed in a public restroom with trannies. If the pecker checkers were not in the restroom at the same time, how was I to know.

I may have been in mortal danger and there wasn't a pecker checker around.

Good God.there goes the republican jobs program. Lay offs already.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> You don't even realize that the story you posted destroys your entire argument.
> 
> “A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.” ~ Dan Savage



What's that gibberish your talking?  "cisgendered"?  You need an interpreter.  We're talking plainly and clearly about males wearing anything from jeans and a T-shirt to a dress and stockings entering a privately segregated hygiene chamber denoted by the word "women" outside the door, where at any given time 1 in 6 of the real actual women inside there is a victim of rape and would suffer PTSD at such another invasion of where she felt safe while baring her backside.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "He's" can't have "innies" genius. The fact that you don't even know that much is why you are so unqualified to have this conversation. If that thing above has a vagina it is a HER. Period. End of story. Science says so (even though you've spent your entire life denying facts and science). If that thing has a penis, it is a man. Why do you find this so difficult? Did you drop out of school in the 1st grade?
Click to expand...


Dehumanization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Silhouette

Yes Seawytch...dehumanizing woman rape victims by telling them they have to now tolerate men in their most private hygiene areas is very dehumanizing.  Imagine being a rape victim and being told "you now can be sued for discrimination if you don't allow a man to watch you bare yourself naked".  

Wow Seawytch, are you myopic and a blind cult follower or what?  WAKE UP AND SMELL THE REAL CIVIL RIGHTS VIOLATION.  Asshole.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "He's" can't have "innies" genius. The fact that you don't even know that much is why you are so unqualified to have this conversation. If that thing above has a vagina it is a HER. Period. End of story. Science says so (even though you've spent your entire life denying facts and science). If that thing has a penis, it is a man. Why do you find this so difficult? Did you drop out of school in the 1st grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dehumanization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Seawytch:

Thinks that the rights of the 99.7% don't matter. That the rights of the transgender girl with a boy's anatomy going into a girls locker room trump the rights and privacy of the girls born biologically girls. Let that speak to the reader.


----------



## jasonnfree

Over 2500 posts.   This is what we get when the man in the white house is a toilet freak.  Carter had energy czars and inflation czars.  Obie needs a toilet czar so he can get back to his main  job of flooding this country with as many  muslim refugees as possible.  Time is of the essence, since his  islamization of America will come to  a screeching halt if General Trump takes the white house.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "He's" can't have "innies" genius. The fact that you don't even know that much is why you are so unqualified to have this conversation. If that thing above has a vagina it is a HER. Period. End of story. Science says so (even though you've spent your entire life denying facts and science). If that thing has a penis, it is a man. Why do you find this so difficult? Did you drop out of school in the 1st grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dehumanization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawytch:
> 
> Thinks that the rights of the 99.7% don't matter. That the rights of the transgender girl with a boy's anatomy going into a girls locker room trump the rights and privacy of the girls born biologically girls. Let that speak to the reader.
Click to expand...

The simpletons still have no concept of what a transgender is... Perhaps discussions like these will start to open their eyes. I can only hope they the do some research to try and back up their arguments and expose themselves to a sliver of reality. I doubt they will ever come around but perhaps they will grow a bit more tolerant. I'd consider that a win


----------



## Slade3200

jasonnfree said:


> Over 2500 posts.   This is what we get when the man in the white house is a toilet freak.  Carter had energy czars and inflation czars.  Obie needs a toilet czar so he can get back to his main  job of flooding this country with as many  muslim refugees as possible.  Time is of the essence, since his  islamization of America will come to  a screeching halt if General Trump takes the white house.


Trump is playing you like a puppet. He has no intention of banning Muslims or deporting Mexicans... He's getting you all riled up so he can get elected, but that's as far as it will go


----------



## Seawytch

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "He's" can't have "innies" genius. The fact that you don't even know that much is why you are so unqualified to have this conversation. If that thing above has a vagina it is a HER. Period. End of story. Science says so (even though you've spent your entire life denying facts and science). If that thing has a penis, it is a man. Why do you find this so difficult? Did you drop out of school in the 1st grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dehumanization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seawytch:
> 
> Thinks that the rights of the 99.7% don't matter. That the rights of the transgender girl with a boy's anatomy going into a girls locker room trump the rights and privacy of the girls born biologically girls. Let that speak to the reader.
Click to expand...


Again, what right is lost by allowing the below child to use the women's rather than the men's restroom?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Trump is playing you like a puppet. He has no intention of banning Muslims or deporting Mexicans... He's getting you all riled up so he can get elected, but that's as far as it will go


Yep.  He just changed his tune on men using the women's bathroom.  Last week he was for it.  This week he's softening saying "it should be up to the states".  Next week, whichever way he sense the political winds/money shifting, he'll change it again..


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Again, what right is lost by allowing the below child to use the women's rather than the men's restroom?



He has a dick and he's a boy.  A teenage boy now; that picture of "Jazz" is way old now.  (I'm sure that 5 year old bought all his expensive pink frilly things and set his own room up and paid for his $100 makeup job for this photo shot too...no motherly coercion there.  Mom apparently had two boys before him and ACHED for a daughter....and now you know the "rest of the story")

As a teen boy, he would likely frighten a teen girl who has been raped.  He cannot, no matter how hard he pretends and how much he wants others to pretend with him, force women to allow him in their intimate hygiene retreat areas.  His parents, particularly his mother, set him up for a lifetime of confusion and absolute misery.  But that is NOT a burden women who have been raped particularly MUST BEAR with him.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> The simpletons still have no concept of what a transgender is...



And you have no idea, nor do you care how other people feel about this. You fail to grasp why people react the way they do when they see the opposite sex in their bathrooms. You ignore the biological facts that there are two genders and a different set of anatomy that matches each.

There are a number of concepts you can't grasp.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.”



That actually makes my point. Straight, perverted men who have knowledge of transgender friendly bathroom laws can just as easily walk into a women's bathroom in plain clothes, identify as a woman and have their way with the occupants. You failed.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> I'm concerned with the safety of all Americans,



No you're not. 



Seawytch said:


> including transgendered people which is why I oppose anti trans laws like the one NC passed.



You're oblivious to the fact that there will be those who take advantage of transgender friendly bathroom laws to exploit and harm others. You are most certainly not concerned with the safety of Americans. Your one sided arguments attest otherwise.



Seawytch said:


> What "right" is given up when you pee in the same restroom as a transgendered man?



As many have said, we don't have problems with actual, medically proven transgendered individuals using the bathroom opposite their birth sex, we have an issue with perverted men taking advantage of women and children due to transgender friendly bathroom laws. You can't seem to delineate between the two.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simpletons still have no concept of what a transgender is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no idea, nor do you care how other people feel about this. You fail to grasp why people react the way they do when they see the opposite sex in their bathrooms. You ignore the biological facts that there are two genders and a different set of anatomy that matches each.
> 
> There are a number of concepts you can't grasp.
Click to expand...

I understand and grasp it all... I just see the bigger picture


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> Laws like these actually harm trans people and other people who don't conform to gender norms.



How are they harmed exactly? As I see it, they shouldn't worry about what bathrooms they use. When you gotta go, you gotta go. How can one be transgender when they know full well what they were born with? 

And why must we conform to .3% of the entire US population, all of 950,000 people?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simpletons still have no concept of what a transgender is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no idea, nor do you care how other people feel about this. You fail to grasp why people react the way they do when they see the opposite sex in their bathrooms. You ignore the biological facts that there are two genders and a different set of anatomy that matches each.
> 
> There are a number of concepts you can't grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand and grasp it all... I just see the bigger picture
Click to expand...


No, you don't. The bigger picture is here is that there are 314 million other people having their rights dictated by the 950,000 transgendered individuals in the US. The concept of majority rule means nothing to you.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concerned with the safety of all Americans,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> including transgendered people which is why I oppose anti trans laws like the one NC passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're oblivious to the fact that there will be those who take advantage of transgender friendly bathroom laws to exploit and harm others. You are most certainly not concerned with the safety of Americans. Your one sided arguments attest otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "right" is given up when you pee in the same restroom as a transgendered man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As many have said, we don't have problems with actual, medically proven transgendered individuals using the bathroom opposite their birth sex, we have an issue with perverted men taking advantage of women and children due to transgender friendly bathroom laws. You can't seem to delineate between the two.
Click to expand...

Anybody that takes advantage of the law and does anything perverted or harmful is still breaking the law and subject to punishment. Nothing is supporting these actions. Get it through your thick skull


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Anybody that takes advantage of the law and does anything perverted or harmful is still breaking the law and subject to punishment.



Since when has that stopped them? Now they'll have a new transgender friendly bathroom law to enable them.

Get it through your thick cavernous skull.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simpletons still have no concept of what a transgender is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no idea, nor do you care how other people feel about this. You fail to grasp why people react the way they do when they see the opposite sex in their bathrooms. You ignore the biological facts that there are two genders and a different set of anatomy that matches each.
> 
> There are a number of concepts you can't grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand and grasp it all... I just see the bigger picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't. The bigger picture is here is that there are 314 million other people having their rights dictated by the 950,000 transgendered individuals in the US. The concept of majority rule means nothing to you.
Click to expand...

it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing. I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed. From what I've heard the arguement on your side is way off base. Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement, over exaggerated and off topic. You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your considerations if you used your brains. Trying addressing the oppositions goal, working together to support both sides instead of coming off like a tranny hater


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing.



How is it "equal protection" when you're disregarding the safety and privacy rights of hundreds of millions of people to appease an infinitesimal fraction of the population?



Slade3200 said:


> I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed.



So far our concerns have been flatly dismissed. Either for being discriminatory or bigoted.




Slade3200 said:


> Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement



Case in point.



Slade3200 said:


> You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your conservative if you used your brains.



Is that the best argument you have? Use your brains? That's it, I'm done.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody that takes advantage of the law and does anything perverted or harmful is still breaking the law and subject to punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has that stopped them? Now they'll have a new transgender friendly bathroom law to enable them.
> 
> Get it through your thick cavernous skull.
Click to expand...

A transgender law will do nothing to enable them. That's a joke


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it "equal protection" when you're disregarding the safety and privacy rights of hundreds of millions of people to appease an infinitesimal fraction of the population?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far our concerns have been flatly dismissed. Either for being discriminatory or bigoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your conservative if you used your brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best argument you have? Use your brains? That's it, I'm done.
Click to expand...

Best part about anything that you said were your last two words "I'm done". Thank you


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it "equal protection" when you're disregarding the safety and privacy rights of hundreds of millions of people to appease an infinitesimal fraction of the population?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far our concerns have been flatly dismissed. Either for being discriminatory or bigoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your conservative if you used your brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best argument you have? Use your brains? That's it, I'm done.
Click to expand...

Per Your "protection arguement" please explain how it is different than this... There are black murders, according to your logic, by allowing black people into a public park, or baseball game or other populated place of business you are enabling the criminals to commit crimes, thus jeapordizong the safety of our people. So under your logic wouldn't it be justified to segregate blacks?


----------



## P@triot

Wilbur Right said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> will fight with more ferocity and more relentlessness than any libtard has ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great. The poodle is gonna be the "head" pecker checker.
> Get em poodle. Check them heads.
Click to expand...


Speaks volumes that you fantasize about stuff like that...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I've peed in public restrooms with transgendered women dozens of times and never once felt my privacy or safety were in danger nor felt I was relinquishing any "rights".



Well transgenders have been using the correct biological restrooms for hundreds of years and they were just fine. Now you want to create the false narrative that they are "suddenly" in sooooooooo much danger. Why? Because you get off on LGBT deviance...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Dehumanization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



In the psychology of human behavior, *denialism* is a person's choice to *deny reality*, as a way to *avoid* a psychologically *uncomfortable truth*.

Denialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Per Your "protection arguement" please explain how it is different than this... There are black murders, according to your logic, by allowing black people into a public park, or baseball game or other populated place of business you are enabling the criminals to commit crimes, thus jeapordizong the safety of our people. So under your logic wouldn't it be justified to segregate blacks?



Per you idiot argument - does the ballpark say "*WHITES*" in huge letters above the enterance? If so.....then yes....one would be a complete and total asshole to let black people in.

There is a _reason_ that it says "*Women*" or "*Ladies*" on the door and the fact that you need something this basic explained to you is evidence that you're not mature enough to be having this conversation.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Again, what right is lost by allowing the below child to use the women's rather than the men's restroom?



Again....what is lost is _all_ sense of basic decency. That boy shouldn't see grown women naked just because his parents and liberals like you want to exploit him. 

By the way, liberal pedophiles make the case "what is lost by brutally raping that little boy"? What is "lost" whtchy? It may turn you on but a rational person would say quit a bit is lost - starting with the child's innocence. Well, that's the same thing that is lost as you animals continue to exploit him for your own sexual arousal.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
Click to expand...


I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out:  I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look.  It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences.  

Your argument is just the vastly extreme form of someone who gets sixteen facial piercings and full-body tattoos, then walks around belligerently asking everyone, "What the hell are YOU looking at?"  Fucking duh.  If you are uncomfortable with how other people react to you when you've gone to great effort to be someone who makes people react oddly, then are THEY at fault for noticing, or are you at fault for being a walking train wreck?

Am I being the exact opposite of the "gotta be nice, gotta not offend people" reaction that you evil, twisted assholes depend on exploiting for your agenda?  Damned right, and proud of it.  IF I assume your post is correct - which, by the way, is not an assumption I ever really make - and that person has a vagina, then I have no problem saying that IT is going to have to find some way not to be unpleasantly, offensively offputting to the entire rest of the nation who vastly outnumber it, rather than expecting all 300 million-plus of them to change for ITS one, singular self acting out its delusions.

I hope I have been crystal clear enough for you, and not obscured my position with too many euphemisms and globs of niceness.  If you are in any way not incensed and spitting-blood-offended, let me know and I will be even more bluntly honest.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing



You continue to take _idiot_ to previously unforeseen heights. There is *no* "right" for a man to invade the private space and facilities of women. There is *no* "right" for a woman to invade the private space and facilities of men.

Stop being a disingenuous _dick_ because your sick and disturbing position cannot stand up to and defeat logic and reason.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing. Why would the shape of "his" navel dictate what bathroom "he" uses?
> 
> Oh, wait, we're talking about a vagina here. I had to look "innie" up in the urban dictionary.
Click to expand...


Yes, in this context, we were discussing a different part of the anatomy than the belly button going "in".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tipsycatlover said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom.
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the future.
> 
> In San Bernardino neighbors knew there was some thing going on at the terror house.  They were afraid to say anything.  They'd be called racists.
> 
> You will see people come forward saying they saw the man go into the ladies room but were afraid to say anything.  He might be transgendered.
Click to expand...


The real problem is that everyone will know that even if they DO say something, the store employees will, at best, just shrug and say, "So what?"  Oh, but I'm sure they'll be very solicitous and helpful to the cops AFTER something bad happens due to this policy.

Liberals are 100% opposed to the idea of people protecting their own safety in any way, shape, or form before the fact.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to take _idiot_ to previously unforeseen heights. There is *no* "right" for a man to invade the private space and facilities of women. There is *no* "right" for a woman to invade the private space and facilities of men.
> 
> Stop being a disingenuous _dick_ because your sick and disturbing position cannot stand up to and defeat logic and reason.
Click to expand...

This simple fellow still thinks is a men's/women's issue.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> This simple fellow still thinks is a men's/women's issue.



No, the law that protects women, especially women rape victims' privacy behind doors marked "women" is the issue.  To define "male", the court will need a clear definition all can agree on.  Biology will do nicely here.  Certainly if a woman rape victim in a shower or bathroom marked "women" outside sees a big burly adam's apple person with a five O'clock shadow, a dress and pumps in with her, she isn't going to be subtly parsing out vernacular while her fear levels jump to PTSD.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cecilie1200 said:


> I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out: *I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look. It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences.*



Boom! Headshot.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out:  I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look.  It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences.
> 
> Your argument is just the vastly extreme form of someone who gets sixteen facial piercings and full-body tattoos, then walks around belligerently asking everyone, "What the hell are YOU looking at?"  Fucking duh.  If you are uncomfortable with how other people react to you when you've gone to great effort to be someone who makes people react oddly, then are THEY at fault for noticing, or are you at fault for being a walking train wreck?
> 
> Am I being the exact opposite of the "gotta be nice, gotta not offend people" reaction that you evil, twisted assholes depend on exploiting for your agenda?  Damned right, and proud of it.  IF I assume your post is correct - which, by the way, is not an assumption I ever really make - and that person has a vagina, then I have no problem saying that IT is going to have to find some way not to be unpleasantly, offensively offputting to the entire rest of the nation who vastly outnumber it, rather than expecting all 300 million-plus of them to change for ITS one, singular self acting out its delusions.
> 
> I hope I have been crystal clear enough for you, and not obscured my position with too many euphemisms and globs of niceness.  If you are in any way not incensed and spitting-blood-offended, let me know and I will be even more bluntly honest.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cecilie1200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing. Why would the shape of "his" navel dictate what bathroom "he" uses?
> 
> Oh, wait, we're talking about a vagina here. I had to look "innie" up in the urban dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in this context, we were discussing a different part of the anatomy than the belly button going "in".
Click to expand...


Heh. Now I know.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to take _idiot_ to previously unforeseen heights. There is *no* "right" for a man to invade the private space and facilities of women. There is *no* "right" for a woman to invade the private space and facilities of men.
> 
> Stop being a disingenuous _dick_ because your sick and disturbing position cannot stand up to and defeat logic and reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This simple fellow still thinks is a men's/women's issue.
Click to expand...

I rest my case.....


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it "equal protection" when you're disregarding the safety and privacy rights of hundreds of millions of people to appease an infinitesimal fraction of the population?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far our concerns have been flatly dismissed. Either for being discriminatory or bigoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your conservative if you used your brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best argument you have? Use your brains? That's it, I'm done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per Your "protection arguement" please explain how it is different than this... There are black murders, according to your logic, by allowing black people into a public park, or baseball game or other populated place of business you are enabling the criminals to commit crimes, thus jeapordizong the safety of our people. So under your logic wouldn't it be justified to segregate blacks?
Click to expand...


That is the biggest red herring I ever did see. Let's stick to the point at hand. I have no problem with black people being in public parks. But I do have a problem with black thugs coming in and starting shit. See where this is going? Therefore, I have no problem with transgender women using the women's bathroom, I have a problem with perverted men faking it to go in there and take advantage of women and children. 

Comprende?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Best part about anything that you said were your last two words "I'm done". Thank you



Far from it. Your stupidity needs to be addressed.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Liberals are 100% opposed to the idea of people protecting their own safety in any way, shape, or form before the fact.



Considering they oppose the U.S. Constitution, the right to keep and bear arms, they support illegal criminals breaking into our country, and they've been waging a horrific war on women for centuries...are you the least bit surprised?


----------



## boedicca

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about anything that you said were your last two words "I'm done". Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from it. Your stupidity needs to be addressed.
Click to expand...



I'm afraid he's a terminal case.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

CECILIE1200 SAID: 

"I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out: I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look. It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences."

This fails as a straw man fallacy, as no one ‘advocates’ for any such thing.

The notion that transgender Americans are seeking to ‘compel’ others to accept who they are misrepresents the position of transgender persons, as it’s nothing but a lie.

As was the case when gay Americans fought for their comprehensive civil rights, that transgender Americans must likewise fight to protect their right to self-expression and individual liberty is not to ‘compel’ anyone to ‘accept’ who they are.

As private citizens you and other bigots on the right are at liberty to hate transgender Americans for whatever ignorant reason you so desire; but as a matter of law and governance states may not seek to disadvantage transgender Americans for no other reason than who they are.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> A transgender law will do nothing to enable them. That's a joke



Really?

So, how will this transgender law stop men faking as trans women from going into the women's bathroom to commit an atrocity against innocent women and children? If it doesn't have anything of that sort, it enables them. Sorry.

This is like me giving an arsonist a match and a can of gasoline, in the middle of a forest, and telling him not to start a forest fire.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

CECILIE1200 SAID: 

"Liberals are 100% opposed to the idea of people protecting their own safety in any way, shape, or form before the fact."

Another straw man fallacy, another lie from the right.

Liberals have no issue whatsoever with citizens protecting themselves.

And the notion that acknowledging and respecting the rights of transgender Americans somehow ‘jeopardizes’ others is in fact wrong and is nothing more than baseless demagoguery.

The contempt for the truth among most conservatives is infamous, and the propensity of most on the right to use lies and fearmongering to obscure the facts in an effort advance their agenda of fear, bigotry, and hate is well established and beyond dispute.


----------



## TemplarKormac

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The notion that transgender Americans are seeking to ‘compel’ others to accept who they are misrepresents the position of transgender persons, as it’s nothing but a lie.



Prove it. An argument doesn't involve calling everyone liars. Make a substantive case.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> As was the case when gay Americans fought for their comprehensive civil rights, that transgender Americans must likewise fight to protect their right to self-expression and individual liberty is not to ‘compel’ anyone to ‘accept’ who they are.



When Obama issues his decree with scepter in hand, demanding that schools accommodate transgenders, or face lawsuits and loss of funding, that is indeed compulsion of the highest order. Blackmail. An attempt to compel, or force, an entire nation to "accept" who they are. When the DOJ threatens North Carolina with loss of federal funding for passing a bathroom law, that is compulsion, an attempt to force a state and its citizens to "accept" who they are. 

You can no more force us to accept who they are than I can force you to be a Christian. Life doesn't work that way.


----------



## TemplarKormac

boedicca said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about anything that you said were your last two words "I'm done". Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from it. Your stupidity needs to be addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid he's a terminal case.
Click to expand...


I've seen zombies more intelligent.


----------



## boedicca

TemplarKormac said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best part about anything that you said were your last two words "I'm done". Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from it. Your stupidity needs to be addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid he's a terminal case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen zombies more intelligent.
Click to expand...



And likely much more attractive.


----------



## P@triot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> CECILIE1200 SAID:
> 
> "I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out: I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look. It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences."
> 
> This fails as a straw man fallacy, as no one ‘advocates’ for any such thing.
> 
> The notion that transgender Americans are seeking to ‘compel’ others to accept who they are misrepresents the position of transgender persons, as it’s nothing but a lie.
> 
> As was the case when gay Americans fought for their comprehensive civil rights, that transgender Americans must likewise fight to protect their right to self-expression and individual liberty is not to ‘compel’ anyone to ‘accept’ who they are.
> 
> As private citizens you and other bigots on the right are at liberty to hate transgender Americans for whatever ignorant reason you so desire; but as a matter of law and governance states may not seek to disadvantage transgender Americans for no other reason than who they are.



Talk about a straw man fallacy..... no transgender has _ever_ had their "civil rights" infringed on. You do *not* have the "civil right" as a man to watch women shower and change in the women's locker room.

Now we all know that someone like you - completely incapable of getting a woman naked in front of you of her own free will - would attempt to make such an absurd straw man fallacy. But it falls on deaf ears junior as we all know that's nonsensical.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, something like this happening in a state with a transgender friendly bathroom law. I don't think any liberal in this thread realizes the danger it can pose to women and children. While it isn't advisable to let your child go to the bathroom alone, this could be the trend if we allow transgender women to use the ladies bathroom.
> 
> Man Chokes Eight-Year-Old Girl In Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even realize that the story you posted destroys your entire argument.
> 
> “A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.” ~ Dan Savage
Click to expand...


You don't even realize that your own lack of logic _destroys_ your entire argument.

You're already admitting that this is happening. So you "solution" is to ensure that even more predators have even more access to victims. As it stands now, we at least have the ability to have alarms going off in our heads when we see a man walking into the women's room. And we can take _immediate_ actions (and seconds count - just ask that previous little 7-year old who had a predator place a plastic bag over her head and shove her head into the toilet - you know, that story you were getting off on earlier). But now you want to take that away from us and ensure that we have no way to prevent people from being attacked.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
Click to expand...

It's comical how Wytchy embarrasses herself with her false narrative that this person (if the picture and story is even real) actually exists.

Since she can't win the argument with a rational and logical case. So she creates the false narrative that this is a natural "woman". This disgusting creature is the result of horrific sexual abuse as a small child which resulted in some horrible mental disturbance. But rather than getting this individual the proper healthcare that they need, everyone makes it exponentially _worse_. The doctors break their hypocratic oath of "do no harm" by performing surgery where no surgery is needed and prescribing testosterone and other medications where none are needed. The final atrocity is how libtards exploit this tormented soul for their own sexual gratification.

This is a non issue. No woman could _ever_ look like that naturally. Ever. Period. So as long as we force doctors to uphold their oath, no woman will ever look like this, there will be no problems with her using the proper bathroom, and everyone wins except the libtards minority who will simply need to find some other deviance to get them off.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Since she can't win the argument with a rational and logical case. So she creates the false narrative that this is a natural "woman". *This disgusting creature is the result of horrific sexual abuse as a small child which resulted in some horrible mental disturbance. But rather than getting this individual the proper healthcare that they need, everyone makes it exponentially worse. The doctors break their hypocratic oath of "do no harm" by performing surgery where no surgery is needed and prescribing testosterone and other medications where none are needed*. The final atrocity is how libtards exploit this tormented soul for their own sexual gratification.



Future historical scholars will look back at our time with all this going on and will remark to each other in intellectual circles how rampant the cult of LGBT spread mental illness to replace past social norms and stability.  They'll probably blame it on spinoffs of the industrial revolution and its effects on cultures too immature to handle all the idle time; so they turned to aberrations for amusement and eventually made a cult out of them.  Their dogma became so perverse that regular people could no longer handle it.  So "regular people had to go".  Enter the Nazi tactics the Church of LGBT disturbingly parallel so efficiently to get their goals achieved..

So the churches all shut down and were replaced by ego worship, self indulgence to extremes not thought possible (see Rottweiler's quote above) and anyone who stood in the way was "disciplined" as an example to others who might be harboring that same "foolish" idea.  Heil!

Lessons will be offered to future school children on this Era on how to avoid the pitfalls and how the Devil really does find work for idle hands..


----------



## P@triot

Just a few short months into the liberal madness and already the atrocities are piling up just like liberals wanted... 

Man chokes 8-year-old girl in South Loop bathroom, police say


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it "equal protection" when you're disregarding the safety and privacy rights of hundreds of millions of people to appease an infinitesimal fraction of the population?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far our concerns have been flatly dismissed. Either for being discriminatory or bigoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your conservative if you used your brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best argument you have? Use your brains? That's it, I'm done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per Your "protection arguement" please explain how it is different than this... There are black murders, according to your logic, by allowing black people into a public park, or baseball game or other populated place of business you are enabling the criminals to commit crimes, thus jeapordizong the safety of our people. So under your logic wouldn't it be justified to segregate blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest red herring I ever did see. Let's stick to the point at hand. I have no problem with black people being in public parks. But I do have a problem with black thugs coming in and starting shit. See where this is going? Therefore, I have no problem with transgender women using the women's bathroom, I have a problem with perverted men faking it to go in there and take advantage of women and children.
> 
> Comprende?
Click to expand...

Yes, and I completely agree with you


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A transgender law will do nothing to enable them. That's a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> So, how will this transgender law stop men faking as trans women from going into the women's bathroom to commit an atrocity against innocent women and children? If it doesn't have anything of that sort, it enables them. Sorry.
> 
> This is like me giving an arsonist a match and a can of gasoline, in the middle of a forest, and telling him not to start a forest fire.
Click to expand...

It will have no effect... If a perv want to hide in a woman's restroom and molest little girls they will do so regardless of any law. To think any law will enable or prevent this sick action is ridiculous


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> To think any law will enable or prevent this sick action is ridiculous



To think it won't is more ridiculous, by orders of magnitude. These sickos will now have an excuse: because the law now allows them to.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Just a few short months into the liberal madness and already the atrocities are piling up just like liberals wanted...
> 
> Man chokes 8-year-old girl in South Loop bathroom, police say


What's your point with this article? do you really think a trans law would enable or prevent this?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it "equal protection" when you're disregarding the safety and privacy rights of hundreds of millions of people to appease an infinitesimal fraction of the population?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far our concerns have been flatly dismissed. Either for being discriminatory or bigoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your conservative if you used your brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best argument you have? Use your brains? That's it, I'm done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per Your "protection arguement" please explain how it is different than this... There are black murders, according to your logic, by allowing black people into a public park, or baseball game or other populated place of business you are enabling the criminals to commit crimes, thus jeapordizong the safety of our people. So under your logic wouldn't it be justified to segregate blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest red herring I ever did see. Let's stick to the point at hand. I have no problem with black people being in public parks. But I do have a problem with black thugs coming in and starting shit. See where this is going? Therefore, I have no problem with transgender women using the women's bathroom, I have a problem with perverted men faking it to go in there and take advantage of women and children.
> 
> Comprende?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and I completely agree with you
Click to expand...


Then why all the fuss?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's an equal rights and a equal protection thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it "equal protection" when you're disregarding the safety and privacy rights of hundreds of millions of people to appease an infinitesimal fraction of the population?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated that it is a very complicated issue so I do think opposers can rally enough support to have their concerns addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far our concerns have been flatly dismissed. Either for being discriminatory or bigoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old men molesting girls is a joke arguement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make much stronger and more productive arguements to support your conservative if you used your brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best argument you have? Use your brains? That's it, I'm done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per Your "protection arguement" please explain how it is different than this... There are black murders, according to your logic, by allowing black people into a public park, or baseball game or other populated place of business you are enabling the criminals to commit crimes, thus jeapordizong the safety of our people. So under your logic wouldn't it be justified to segregate blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the biggest red herring I ever did see. Let's stick to the point at hand. I have no problem with black people being in public parks. But I do have a problem with black thugs coming in and starting shit. See where this is going? Therefore, I have no problem with transgender women using the women's bathroom, I have a problem with perverted men faking it to go in there and take advantage of women and children.
> 
> Comprende?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and I completely agree with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why all the fuss?
Click to expand...

I'm not fussing, I think everybody should just chill out. Boys go In the boys room girls in the girls room. A trans girl is a girl a trans boy is a boy in my opinion, no need to be checking genitals... Let's just go about our business


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I'm not fussing, I think everybody should just chill out. Boys go In the boys room girls in the girls room. *A trans girl is a girl a trans boy is a boy in my opinion, no need to be checking genitals*... Let's just go about our business



And how will you go about telling who is self-diagnosed and who is a predator using a loophole?  And, there is no such thing as a "trans girl" or "trans boy".  There are only real girls and boys and those deeply involved in delusions of which not one American is legally obliged to enable them at the expense of women behind doors marked "women" (17 million of them who have been raped by an actual male before)


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fussing, I think everybody should just chill out. Boys go In the boys room girls in the girls room. *A trans girl is a girl a trans boy is a boy in my opinion, no need to be checking genitals*... Let's just go about our business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how will you go about telling who is self-diagnosed and who is a predator using a loophole?  And, there is no such thing as a "trans girl" or "trans boy".  There are only real girls and boys and those deeply involved in delusions of which not one American is legally obliged to enable them at the expense of women behind doors marked "women" (17 million of them who have been raped by an actual male before)
Click to expand...

You might find this an interesting read...
Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth


----------



## Silhouette

What, that article ^^ represents possibly .0000000000001% of the 17 million rape victims who would otherwise freak the fuck out finding a man in their bathrooms or showers.  

Nice strawman.  Fail.

Next.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> What, that article ^^ represents possibly .0000000000001% of the 17 million rape victims who would otherwise freak the fuck out finding a man in their bathrooms or showers.
> 
> Nice strawman.  Fail.
> 
> Next.


A man shouldn't be in her restroom


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A transgender law will do nothing to enable them. That's a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> So, how will this transgender law stop men faking as trans women from going into the women's bathroom to commit an atrocity against innocent women and children? If it doesn't have anything of that sort, it enables them. Sorry.
> 
> This is like me giving an arsonist a match and a can of gasoline, in the middle of a forest, and telling him not to start a forest fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will have no effect... If a perv want to hide in a woman's restroom and molest little girls they will do so regardless of any law. To think any law will enable or prevent this sick action is ridiculous
Click to expand...

But our previous standard laws gave citizens the gift of prevention and _time_. Seeing a man walking into the women's bathroom would allow immediate action.

Now....thanks to libtards....we have to wait until the dead body of a child is found before we can do anything. Well, thanks but no thanks. I'll violate any law if necessary - no male is walking into a women's facility of any building while I'm in it.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> *But our previous standard laws gave citizens the gift of prevention and time*. Seeing a man walking into the women's bathroom would allow immediate action.
> 
> Now....thanks to libtards....*we have to wait until the dead body of a child is found before we can do anything*. Well, thanks but no thanks. I'll violate any law if necessary - no male is walking into a women's facility of any building while I'm in it.



Or a woman curled in the fetal position in the corner with the rapist's semen draining out of her (again, if she's one of the unfortunate 17 million rape victims in the US)...  I know some men who would beat a man to death if they saw him following his wife into a restroom.  Even if the dude was wearing a dress.  There's going to be blood spilled over this before this nonsense is put to bed legally.  If anyone truly cares about these male delusionists, they'd put up a porta potty outside the facility with padded walls and be done with the whole confusion...and danger.  Imagine what a Muslim man would do seeing another guy walking into the restroom after his wife behind the door marked 'women"!  Gonna get real ugly real quick.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A transgender law will do nothing to enable them. That's a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> So, how will this transgender law stop men faking as trans women from going into the women's bathroom to commit an atrocity against innocent women and children? If it doesn't have anything of that sort, it enables them. Sorry.
> 
> This is like me giving an arsonist a match and a can of gasoline, in the middle of a forest, and telling him not to start a forest fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will have no effect... If a perv want to hide in a woman's restroom and molest little girls they will do so regardless of any law. To think any law will enable or prevent this sick action is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But our previous standard laws gave citizens the gift of prevention and _time_. Seeing a man walking into the women's bathroom would allow immediate action.
> 
> Now....thanks to libtards....we have to wait until the dead body of a child is found before we can do anything. Well, thanks but no thanks. I'll violate any law if necessary - no male is walking into a women's facility of any building while I'm in it.
Click to expand...

If you see anybody suspicious going into a bathroom with a child I'd hope you take the same preventative actions whether it be a guy, a girl, or a trans


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> If you see anybody suspicious going into a bathroom with a child I'd hope you take the same preventative actions whether it be a guy, a girl, or a trans


"Suspicious"?  You mean like a man walking into a door marked 'women'?  Yeah, I'd agree.  Stop him with lethal force if necessary.  What's a "trans"?  I'm only aware of men and women.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see anybody suspicious going into a bathroom with a child I'd hope you take the same preventative actions whether it be a guy, a girl, or a trans
> 
> 
> 
> "Suspicious"?  You mean like a man walking into a door marked 'women'?  Yeah, I'd agree.  Stop him with lethal force if necessary.  What's a "trans"?  I'm only aware of men and women.
Click to expand...

Good for you


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> A trans girl is a girl a trans boy is a boy in my opinion, no need to be checking genitals... Let's just go about our business



I'm afraid it isn't as simple as that. 

Good night, Slade.


----------



## francoHFW

So, hater dupes, how does it feel to be an ignorant hateful bigot and proud of it. Enjoy hell. lol


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Again, what right is lost by allowing the below child to use the women's rather than the men's restroom?



  The right of actual girls to have their modesty and privacy respected, by not allowing boys into their restrooms, locker rooms, and such.

  But that misses an even bigger point.  A boy is not, and never will be a girl.  A boy being raised as a “girl” is being abused and victimized, and set up for a disastrous and dysfunctional adulthood.  This child's parents belong in prison, along with anyone else who is complicit in this abuse.  He certainly should not ever be used as a vehicle and an excuse to further abuse other children, by forcing girls to put up with a boy in their restrooms.


----------



## Interpol

Pedophiles are pedophiles and transgender people are transgender people. Conflating the two makes you either disingenuous or stupid. The Caitlyn Jenners and the Chaz Bonos of the world are not a group of people who go after children. People who DO go after children tend to more strictly resemble Dennis Hastert or Jerry Sandusky in that pedos are mostly straight adult men who do not carry on with playing dress-up in order to fool your daughter in a public bathroom.

The only thing this silliness reveals is that too many conservatives have straight men in dresses showing their peepees in public on their brains, which I can only surmise must be a repressed fantasy of theirs.


----------



## Seawytch

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually makes my point. Straight, perverted men who have knowledge of transgender friendly bathroom laws can just as easily walk into a women's bathroom in plain clothes, identify as a woman and have their way with the occupants. You failed.
Click to expand...


Actually, it doesn't prove your point, it does just the opposite.  And you can't show me where that's happening despite laws in 17 states and over 200 localities that allow trans people to use the facilities they are most comfortable in. Pro trans laws don't help your "perverts" and anti trans laws don't stop them.


----------



## Seawytch

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concerned with the safety of all Americans,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not.
Click to expand...


Yeah, actually I am. The trans ones, the Muslim ones, the gay ones and even the straight Christian male ones. It's why I've spent my entire life in public service, first in the military and now in local government. I have what Hillary Clinton referred to as the "service gene". I like serving my community and doing things to help my fellow Americans. Join the service, maybe you'd understand. 



> You're oblivious to the fact that there will be those who take advantage of transgender friendly bathroom laws to exploit and harm others. You are most certainly not concerned with the safety of Americans. Your one sided arguments attest otherwise.



So show me all the people doing that. Almost half the states and over 200 localities have laws that allow trans people to use the facilities of the gender they are most comfortable with. Show me all these incidents of people "taking advantage" of the laws. It's still against the law for anyone to harass anyone else in a restroom, regardless of gender or gender identity. 



> As many have said, we don't have problems with actual, medically proven transgendered individuals using the bathroom opposite their birth sex, we have an issue with perverted men taking advantage of women and children due to transgender friendly bathroom laws. You can't seem to delineate between the two.



So is that the job you're finally going to get, official restroom pecker checker? Where are preoperative trans folks supposed to pee? They have to live as they gender they are transitioning to for at least a year, did you know that? Trans children can't get the surgery, what would you like them to do? You want a girl transitioning to a boy to use the girls room? You want a boy transitioning to a girl to use the boys room? This is a preoperative transgendered child, where do you want her to pee?






Born This Way: Stories of Transgender Children


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have a staff psychologist moonlighting making pizza so they can walk customers through what's between their legs and what restroom that means they have to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine it requires a psychologist to explain, "Innies over here, outies over there".  Every half-sentient parent in the world makes that explanation at some point, and every 3-year-old they explain it to understands it.  It ain't rocket magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Has an "innie"...now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out:  I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look.  It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences.
> 
> Your argument is just the vastly extreme form of someone who gets sixteen facial piercings and full-body tattoos, then walks around belligerently asking everyone, "What the hell are YOU looking at?"  Fucking duh.  If you are uncomfortable with how other people react to you when you've gone to great effort to be someone who makes people react oddly, then are THEY at fault for noticing, or are you at fault for being a walking train wreck?
> 
> Am I being the exact opposite of the "gotta be nice, gotta not offend people" reaction that you evil, twisted assholes depend on exploiting for your agenda?  Damned right, and proud of it.  IF I assume your post is correct - which, by the way, is not an assumption I ever really make - and that person has a vagina, then I have no problem saying that IT is going to have to find some way not to be unpleasantly, offensively offputting to the entire rest of the nation who vastly outnumber it, rather than expecting all 300 million-plus of them to change for ITS one, singular self acting out its delusions.
> 
> I hope I have been crystal clear enough for you, and not obscured my position with too many euphemisms and globs of niceness.  If you are in any way not incensed and spitting-blood-offended, let me know and I will be even more bluntly honest.
Click to expand...



A lot of blah, blah, blah dehumanization and trans are icky, but you didn't answer the question. The individual above has an "innie" not an "outie". Do you think, as the NC law stipulates, that he should be using the women's restroom?


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what right is lost by allowing the below child to use the women's rather than the men's restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right of actual girls to have their modesty and privacy respected, by not allowing boys into their restrooms, locker rooms, and such.
Click to expand...


Where does that fall as far as the Constitution is concerned? What enumerated or even fundamental right covers *public *restrooms? 



> But that misses an even bigger point.  A boy is not, and never will be a girl.  A boy being raised as a “girl” is being abused and victimized, and set up for a disastrous and dysfunctional adulthood.  This child's parents belong in prison, along with anyone else who is complicit in this abuse.  He certainly should not ever be used as a vehicle and an excuse to further abuse other children, by forcing girls to put up with a boy in their restrooms.



An uneducated moron that knows absolutely nothing on the subject would say that. What do actual medical professionals say you're supposed to do with children who believe they were born as the wrong gender?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few short months into the liberal madness and already the atrocities are piling up just like liberals wanted...
> 
> Man chokes 8-year-old girl in South Loop bathroom, police say
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point with this article? do you really think a trans law would enable or prevent this?
Click to expand...

Yes. Because the minute people saw a man entering a women's restroom or locker room, they could take _immediate_ action (which absolutely would prevent this). What part of this don't you understand?


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But our previous standard laws gave citizens the gift of prevention and time*. Seeing a man walking into the women's bathroom would allow immediate action.
> 
> Now....thanks to libtards....*we have to wait until the dead body of a child is found before we can do anything*. Well, thanks but no thanks. I'll violate any law if necessary - no male is walking into a women's facility of any building while I'm in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a woman curled in the fetal position in the corner with the rapist's semen draining out of her (again, if she's one of the unfortunate 17 million rape victims in the US)...  I know some men who would beat a man to death if they saw him following his wife into a restroom.  Even if the dude was wearing a dress.  There's going to be blood spilled over this before this nonsense is put to bed legally.  If anyone truly cares about these male delusionists, they'd put up a porta potty outside the facility with padded walls and be done with the whole confusion...and danger.  Imagine what a Muslim man would do seeing another guy walking into the restroom after his wife behind the door marked 'women"!  Gonna get real ugly real quick.
Click to expand...

I'm one of them Silhouette. I don't care. I don't. I'm physically stopping any man from going into the women's restroom when I'm in a building. And I'll escalate the use of force as necessary - up to and including _lethal_. I'll defend myself with as much force as required. Maybe if enough blood of these mentally disturbed individuals is spilled, libtards will stop attempting to exploit them and as a society we can start getting them the mental healthcare they need.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Where does that fall as far as the Constitution is concerned? What enumerated or even fundamental right covers *public *restrooms?



Bingo! Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding.....we have a _winner_! It's not "covered". At all. Which means, since it is *not* one of the 18 enumerated powers, the federal government (all three branches - legislative, judicial, and executive) have no authority over it or to intercede on it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> A lot of blah, blah, blah dehumanization and trans are icky, but you didn't answer the question. The individual above has an "innie" not an "outie". Do you think, as the NC law stipulates, that he should be using the women's restroom?



This has been answered literally several dozens times already. You just don't like the answer. I'll answer it again. Here is the answer: please refer to post #2565.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Where does that fall as far as the Constitution is concerned? What enumerated or even fundamental right covers *public *restrooms?





Rottweiler said:


> Bingo! Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding.....we have a _winner_! It's not "covered". At all. Which means, since it is *not* one of the 18 enumerated powers, the federal government (all three branches - legislative, judicial, and executive) have no authority over it or to intercede on it.



  (Hey, where did Seawytch run off to all of a sudden?  )

Loretta Lynch has no case.  None at all.  Not even science is behind this farce called "transgender"..  It's just a plastic surgery casserole of nonsense; elective and ineffective.  And certainly has no rights at all, let alone rights dominant to women's expectation of privacy behind doors marked "women"..


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does that fall as far as the Constitution is concerned? What enumerated or even fundamental right covers *public *restrooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding.....we have a _winner_! It's not "covered". At all. Which means, since it is *not* one of the 18 enumerated powers, the federal government (all three branches - legislative, judicial, and executive) have no authority over it or to intercede on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Hey, where did Seawytch run off to all of a sudden?  )
> 
> Loretta Lynch has no case.  None at all.  Not even science is behind this farce called "transgender"..
Click to expand...

She's busy searching the internet for men that she can pass off as "transgender women".


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few short months into the liberal madness and already the atrocities are piling up just like liberals wanted...
> 
> Man chokes 8-year-old girl in South Loop bathroom, police say
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point with this article? do you really think a trans law would enable or prevent this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because the minute people saw a man entering a women's restroom or locker room, they could take _immediate_ action (which absolutely would prevent this). What part of this don't you understand?
Click to expand...

Well how did the guy in the article make passed the bouncer? He must of had quite the disguise


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few short months into the liberal madness and already the atrocities are piling up just like liberals wanted...
> 
> Man chokes 8-year-old girl in South Loop bathroom, police say
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point with this article? do you really think a trans law would enable or prevent this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because the minute people saw a man entering a women's restroom or locker room, they could take _immediate_ action (which absolutely would prevent this). What part of this don't you understand?
Click to expand...

What you seem to fail to understand is the fact that you wouldn't recognize the majority of trans genders as the opposite sex as they are dressing. The noticeable situation would be if they had to act in the way you are insisting


----------



## Jarlaxle

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see anybody suspicious going into a bathroom with a child I'd hope you take the same preventative actions whether it be a guy, a girl, or a trans
> 
> 
> 
> "Suspicious"?  You mean like a man walking into a door marked 'women'?  Yeah, I'd agree.  Stop him with lethal force if necessary.  What's a "trans"?  I'm only aware of men and women.
Click to expand...


Seek professional psychiatric help for your psychopathic tendencies.  You should probably be involuntarily committed to a high-security nut house for a few decades.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You want a girl transitioning to a boy to use the girls room? You want a boy transitioning to a girl to use the boys room? This is a preoperative transgendered child, where do you want her to pee?



  Sane people are under no obligation whatsoever to play along with or otherwise accommodate the delusions of those who are mad.

  Boys are not, and never will be, girls.

  Girls are not, and never will be, boys.

  One cannot _transition_ into the other.

  Sane people need to just stop toletating this solid digestive waste from male bovines.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> The trans ones, the Muslim ones, the gay ones and even the straight Christian male ones.



When you fail to understand the implications of such a law being put into place, it doesn't seem like you are. You're only concerned about social justice. Not justice for all.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually makes my point. Straight, perverted men who have knowledge of transgender friendly bathroom laws can just as easily walk into a women's bathroom in plain clothes, identify as a woman and have their way with the occupants. You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't prove your point, it does just the opposite.  And you can't show me where that's happening despite laws in 17 states and over 200 localities that allow trans people to use the facilities they are most comfortable in. Pro trans laws don't help your "perverts" and anti trans laws don't stop them.
Click to expand...


LOL. How little do you know.



*Man in women’s locker room cites gender rule*

*Man Dressed as Woman Arrested for Spying Into Mall Bathroom Stall, Police Say*

*Palmdale man arrested for videotaping in women’s bathroom*

*Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter*

*University of Toronto Dumps Transgender Bathrooms After Peeping Incidents*

*Man accused of filming women in Smyrna park’s bathroom*

*Fullerton man arrested on suspicion of filming people in a Chapman University bathroom*

*Campbell man, a teacher, arrested for secretly recording people inside bathroom*

*Teacher among 16 facing child porn charges, also accused of filming with tablet in bathroom*

*Colfax man arrested for allegedly filming women in bathrooms*

*Man arrested after camera found in restaurant bathroom*

*Teen arrested in Perrysburg Jr. High Investigation*

*Maryland teacher charged with filming sex videos in school bathroom*

*NY School Security Guard Took Snapchat Video of Boy in Bathroom: Police*

*Victim videotaped in bathroom 13 times, police say*

*Former Martinsville Chili’s Manager Arrested After Videotaping Women In Restroom*

*Man Admits to Videotaping Men in Bathroom 50 Times*

*Ex-firefighter accused of videotaping girls in bathroom offered plea deal*

*Sikeston YMCA employee arrested after videotaping in locker room*

*Edmond man arrested for recording child in shower*

*UI Police Locate Suspect Videotaping in Women’s Shower*

*Former coach placed cameras in athletic rooms, bathroom*

*Man Accused of Peeping in Women’s Restroom Also Faces Child Porn Charges*

*Man Arrested After Allegedly Filming at Least 7 People in Brea Starbucks Bathroom*


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually makes my point. Straight, perverted men who have knowledge of transgender friendly bathroom laws can just as easily walk into a women's bathroom in plain clothes, identify as a woman and have their way with the occupants. You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't prove your point, it does just the opposite.  And you can't show me where that's happening despite laws in 17 states and over 200 localities that allow trans people to use the facilities they are most comfortable in. Pro trans laws don't help your "perverts" and anti trans laws don't stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. How little do you know.
> 
> 
> 
> *Man in women’s locker room cites gender rule*
> 
> *Man Dressed as Woman Arrested for Spying Into Mall Bathroom Stall, Police Say*
> 
> *Palmdale man arrested for videotaping in women’s bathroom*
> 
> *Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter*
> 
> *University of Toronto Dumps Transgender Bathrooms After Peeping Incidents*
> 
> *Man accused of filming women in Smyrna park’s bathroom*
> 
> *Fullerton man arrested on suspicion of filming people in a Chapman University bathroom*
> 
> *Campbell man, a teacher, arrested for secretly recording people inside bathroom*
> 
> *Teacher among 16 facing child porn charges, also accused of filming with tablet in bathroom*
> 
> *Colfax man arrested for allegedly filming women in bathrooms*
> 
> *Man arrested after camera found in restaurant bathroom*
> 
> *Teen arrested in Perrysburg Jr. High Investigation*
> 
> *Maryland teacher charged with filming sex videos in school bathroom*
> 
> *NY School Security Guard Took Snapchat Video of Boy in Bathroom: Police*
> 
> *Victim videotaped in bathroom 13 times, police say*
> 
> *Former Martinsville Chili’s Manager Arrested After Videotaping Women In Restroom*
> 
> *Man Admits to Videotaping Men in Bathroom 50 Times*
> 
> *Ex-firefighter accused of videotaping girls in bathroom offered plea deal*
> 
> *Sikeston YMCA employee arrested after videotaping in locker room*
> 
> *Edmond man arrested for recording child in shower*
> 
> *UI Police Locate Suspect Videotaping in Women’s Shower*
> 
> *Former coach placed cameras in athletic rooms, bathroom*
> 
> *Man Accused of Peeping in Women’s Restroom Also Faces Child Porn Charges*
> 
> *Man Arrested After Allegedly Filming at Least 7 People in Brea Starbucks Bathroom*
Click to expand...

Congrats you just listed many instances where perverted men did perverted things in a bathroom and broke the law. I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do. All these links would still be offenses. Y'all can't recognize what or who a transgender is... We aren't taking about dudes in wigs


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually makes my point. Straight, perverted men who have knowledge of transgender friendly bathroom laws can just as easily walk into a women's bathroom in plain clothes, identify as a woman and have their way with the occupants. You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't prove your point, it does just the opposite.  And you can't show me where that's happening despite laws in 17 states and over 200 localities that allow trans people to use the facilities they are most comfortable in. Pro trans laws don't help your "perverts" and anti trans laws don't stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. How little do you know.
> 
> 
> 
> *Man in women’s locker room cites gender rule*
> 
> *Man Dressed as Woman Arrested for Spying Into Mall Bathroom Stall, Police Say*
> 
> *Palmdale man arrested for videotaping in women’s bathroom*
> 
> *Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter*
> 
> *University of Toronto Dumps Transgender Bathrooms After Peeping Incidents*
> 
> *Man accused of filming women in Smyrna park’s bathroom*
> 
> *Fullerton man arrested on suspicion of filming people in a Chapman University bathroom*
> 
> *Campbell man, a teacher, arrested for secretly recording people inside bathroom*
> 
> *Teacher among 16 facing child porn charges, also accused of filming with tablet in bathroom*
> 
> *Colfax man arrested for allegedly filming women in bathrooms*
> 
> *Man arrested after camera found in restaurant bathroom*
> 
> *Teen arrested in Perrysburg Jr. High Investigation*
> 
> *Maryland teacher charged with filming sex videos in school bathroom*
> 
> *NY School Security Guard Took Snapchat Video of Boy in Bathroom: Police*
> 
> *Victim videotaped in bathroom 13 times, police say*
> 
> *Former Martinsville Chili’s Manager Arrested After Videotaping Women In Restroom*
> 
> *Man Admits to Videotaping Men in Bathroom 50 Times*
> 
> *Ex-firefighter accused of videotaping girls in bathroom offered plea deal*
> 
> *Sikeston YMCA employee arrested after videotaping in locker room*
> 
> *Edmond man arrested for recording child in shower*
> 
> *UI Police Locate Suspect Videotaping in Women’s Shower*
> 
> *Former coach placed cameras in athletic rooms, bathroom*
> 
> *Man Accused of Peeping in Women’s Restroom Also Faces Child Porn Charges*
> 
> *Man Arrested After Allegedly Filming at Least 7 People in Brea Starbucks Bathroom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats you just listed many instances where perverted men did perverted things in a bathroom and broke the law. I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do. All these links would still be offenses. Y'all can't recognize what or who a transgender is... We aren't taking about dudes in wigs
Click to expand...


And now you want to compound that problem by handcuffing the American people's ability to take action the moment they see a man going into the women's restroom. That's a very special kind of stupid.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Congrats you just listed many instances where perverted men did perverted things in a bathroom and broke the law. I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do. All these links would still be offenses. *Y'all can't recognize what or who a transgender is... We aren't taking about dudes in wigs*



But we ARE talking about dudes.  And that's where the problem comes in when women don't want them in their segregated hygiene chambers marked "women" outside the door..  Men entertaining delusions do not have any rights whatsoever to force women to play along in this way.

When there's a sign marked "women" outside a door, all people who enter have an expectation that only women will be in there.

When you are born a man in this life....THAT'S your lesson in this life.  When you are born a woman in this life....THAT'S your lesson in this life.  You don't get to tamper with reality at the expense of your lesson and everyone else on the planet.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do.



LOL. This isn't about trans people! This is about men using transgender laws as a vehicle to commit their atrocities. Have you not been reading a damn thing I've said?


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you just listed many instances where perverted men did perverted things in a bathroom and broke the law. I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do. All these links would still be offenses. *Y'all can't recognize what or who a transgender is... We aren't taking about dudes in wigs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we ARE talking about dudes.  And that's where the problem comes in when women don't want them in their segregated hygiene chambers marked "women" outside the door..  Men entertaining delusions do not have any rights whatsoever to force women to play along in this way.
> 
> When there's a sign marked "women" outside a door, all people who enter have an expectation that only women will be in there.
> 
> When you are born a man in this life....THAT'S your lesson in this life.  When you are born a woman in this life....THAT'S your lesson in this life.  You don't get to tamper with reality at the expense of your lesson and everyone else on the planet.
Click to expand...

Let's be honest - liberals have been tampering with reality for over 100 years now. Laws don't matter to them. Facts don't matter to them. Science doesn't matter to them. Reality doesn't matter to them.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do.



I don't see one "transgender" who couldn't just use the correct biological bathroom. I promise they will be just fine. They've been doing it for hundreds of years now. They won't die. They won't suffer a mental breakdown. They'll be _just_ fine.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Let's be honest - liberals have been tampering with reality for over 100 years now. Laws don't matter to them. Facts don't matter to them. Science doesn't matter to them. Reality doesn't matter to them.


Well I guess it's high time to put a stop to that then.    Whaddya say?  Who's with me?


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest - liberals have been tampering with reality for over 100 years now. Laws don't matter to them. Facts don't matter to them. Science doesn't matter to them. Reality doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess it's high time to put a stop to that then.    Whaddya say?  Who's with me?
Click to expand...

I'm _all_ in. The problem is - they don't obey the law (that's why _both_ Clinton's aren't sitting in a federal prison right now). Leaves little recourse for us law abiding citizens.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Let's be honest - liberals have been tampering with reality for over 100 years now. Laws don't matter to them. Facts don't matter to them. Science doesn't matter to them. Reality doesn't matter to them.





Silhouette said:


> Well I guess it's high time to put a stop to that then.    Whaddya say?  Who's with me?





Rottweiler said:


> I'm _all_ in. The problem is - they don't obey the law (that's why _both_ Clinton's aren't sitting in a federal prison right now). Leaves little recourse for us law abiding citizens.


That's not true.  Lawsuits can be filed by anyone.  Including women who have been raped suffering from PTSD from seeing a man in their showering area.  That's how they wield their club.  Wield it back.  See how simple this is? 

You give up too easy is all.

Force the activist judges to sign their name to a denial of a rape victim suffering shock and fear from a man in her restroom or shower.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> A child molester doesn’t need to put on a dress to go into a bathroom. You can Google ‘sexually assaulted in a restroom’ and you get thousands of examples of cisgendered straight men.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually makes my point. Straight, perverted men who have knowledge of transgender friendly bathroom laws can just as easily walk into a women's bathroom in plain clothes, identify as a woman and have their way with the occupants. You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't prove your point, it does just the opposite.  And you can't show me where that's happening despite laws in 17 states and over 200 localities that allow trans people to use the facilities they are most comfortable in. Pro trans laws don't help your "perverts" and anti trans laws don't stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. How little do you know.
> 
> 
> 
> *Man in women’s locker room cites gender rule*
> 
> *Man Dressed as Woman Arrested for Spying Into Mall Bathroom Stall, Police Say*
> 
> *Palmdale man arrested for videotaping in women’s bathroom*
> 
> *Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter*
> 
> *University of Toronto Dumps Transgender Bathrooms After Peeping Incidents*
> 
> *Man accused of filming women in Smyrna park’s bathroom*
> 
> *Fullerton man arrested on suspicion of filming people in a Chapman University bathroom*
> 
> *Campbell man, a teacher, arrested for secretly recording people inside bathroom*
> 
> *Teacher among 16 facing child porn charges, also accused of filming with tablet in bathroom*
> 
> *Colfax man arrested for allegedly filming women in bathrooms*
> 
> *Man arrested after camera found in restaurant bathroom*
> 
> *Teen arrested in Perrysburg Jr. High Investigation*
> 
> *Maryland teacher charged with filming sex videos in school bathroom*
> 
> *NY School Security Guard Took Snapchat Video of Boy in Bathroom: Police*
> 
> *Victim videotaped in bathroom 13 times, police say*
> 
> *Former Martinsville Chili’s Manager Arrested After Videotaping Women In Restroom*
> 
> *Man Admits to Videotaping Men in Bathroom 50 Times*
> 
> *Ex-firefighter accused of videotaping girls in bathroom offered plea deal*
> 
> *Sikeston YMCA employee arrested after videotaping in locker room*
> 
> *Edmond man arrested for recording child in shower*
> 
> *UI Police Locate Suspect Videotaping in Women’s Shower*
> 
> *Former coach placed cameras in athletic rooms, bathroom*
> 
> *Man Accused of Peeping in Women’s Restroom Also Faces Child Porn Charges*
> 
> *Man Arrested After Allegedly Filming at Least 7 People in Brea Starbucks Bathroom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats you just listed many instances where perverted men did perverted things in a bathroom and broke the law. I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do. All these links would still be offenses. Y'all can't recognize what or who a transgender is... We aren't taking about dudes in wigs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you want to compound that problem by handcuffing the American people's ability to take action the moment they see a man going into the women's restroom. That's a very special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...

Americans can take all the action they want if they see a suspicious man or woman go into a restroom


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you just listed many instances where perverted men did perverted things in a bathroom and broke the law. I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do. All these links would still be offenses. *Y'all can't recognize what or who a transgender is... We aren't taking about dudes in wigs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we ARE talking about dudes.  And that's where the problem comes in when women don't want them in their segregated hygiene chambers marked "women" outside the door..  Men entertaining delusions do not have any rights whatsoever to force women to play along in this way.
> 
> When there's a sign marked "women" outside a door, all people who enter have an expectation that only women will be in there.
> 
> When you are born a man in this life....THAT'S your lesson in this life.  When you are born a woman in this life....THAT'S your lesson in this life.  You don't get to tamper with reality at the expense of your lesson and everyone else on the planet.
Click to expand...

Im quite sure many women would feel just as uncomfortable if not more so if a trans man (natuaral born women) with a hairy chest and a beard is in their restroom... I don't suspect they are going to ask that person to flash the beav for proof that they are a woman, do you?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. This isn't about trans people! This is about men using transgender laws as a vehicle to commit their atrocities. Have you not been reading a damn thing I've said?
Click to expand...

I hear ya, and I have the same concerns, I dont want a creeper man In the restroom with my girl... Nobody does. I just think we are both looking at two different things, and there is no full proof solution. I just don't see this enabling creeps into bathrooms. They are going to do it if they want to, law or no law. I don't consider a trans gender a creep, I sympathize for their situation and think they should be able to go into the bathroom that fits who they are. I respect your concerns and see many places where there is going to be issue, I have little patience and no respect left for the hater bigots on this thread than seem to have no understanding for why this is a discussion


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest - liberals have been tampering with reality for over 100 years now. Laws don't matter to them. Facts don't matter to them. Science doesn't matter to them. Reality doesn't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess it's high time to put a stop to that then.    Whaddya say?  Who's with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _all_ in. The problem is - they don't obey the law (that's why _both_ Clinton's aren't sitting in a federal prison right now). Leaves little recourse for us law abiding citizens.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah you two yahoos sound like a couple of stand up citizens... I'll see if we can get y'all an award or something


----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see one "transgender" who couldn't just use the correct biological bathroom. I promise they will be just fine. They've been doing it for hundreds of years now. They won't die. They won't suffer a mental breakdown. They'll be _just_ fine.
Click to expand...

*Most transgender kids and adults use the bathroom that most closely matches their appearance, not their genitals.  It's always been that way and it will continue.
This whole discussion about men in women's restrooms is so stupid, I can't comment on it.*


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Americans can take all the action they want if they see a suspicious man or woman go into a restroom



Not according to the laws you are supporting. If I stop a male from entering women's facilities I am "breaking the law". I'm going to do it anyway because it is the right thing to do. But I'll still be breaking the laws you are supporting.


----------



## P@triot

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see one of these that would be acceptable under what the trans people want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see one "transgender" who couldn't just use the correct biological bathroom. I promise they will be just fine. They've been doing it for hundreds of years now. They won't die. They won't suffer a mental breakdown. They'll be _just_ fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Most transgender kids and adults use the bathroom that most closely matches their appearance, not their genitals.  It's always been that way and it will continue.
> This whole discussion about men in women's restrooms is so stupid, I can't comment on it.*
Click to expand...

And yet you just did....


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> I don't consider a trans gender a creep, I sympathize for their situation and think they should be able to go into the bathroom that fits who they are



No you don't. If you did "sympathize" then you would be focusing on getting them the mental healthcare they need. That's the simple win-win solution.


----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take all the action they want if they see a suspicious man or woman go into a restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the laws you are supporting. If I stop a male from entering women's facilities I am "breaking the law". I'm going to do it anyway because it is the right thing to do. But I'll still be breaking the laws you are supporting.
Click to expand...

*So you're going to do penis inspections in restrooms.  Good Luck with the local police.*


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take all the action they want if they see a suspicious man or woman go into a restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the laws you are supporting. If I stop a male from entering women's facilities I am "breaking the law". I'm going to do it anyway because it is the right thing to do. But I'll still be breaking the laws you are supporting.
Click to expand...

You should stop guys from going into girls rooms. If it's a trans I'm pretty sure you won't even recognize it


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider a trans gender a creep, I sympathize for their situation and think they should be able to go into the bathroom that fits who they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. If you did "sympathize" then you would be focusing on getting them the mental healthcare they need. That's the simple win-win solution.
Click to expand...

I'm all for supporting mental health for people with identity disorders, it's a tough life they lead. I'm not out to make it harder for them like you, that's for sure


----------



## P@triot

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take all the action they want if they see a suspicious man or woman go into a restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the laws you are supporting. If I stop a male from entering women's facilities I am "breaking the law". I'm going to do it anyway because it is the right thing to do. But I'll still be breaking the laws you are supporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So you're going to do penis inspections in restrooms.  Good Luck with the local police.*
Click to expand...

Yeah....that second grade argument has been used over and over by libtards incapable of making a rational case for their absurd and indefensible position. It doesn't take a "penis check" to see that a man put a dress on.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Im quite sure many women would feel just as uncomfortable if not more so if a trans man (natuaral born women) with a hairy chest and a beard is in their restroom... I don't suspect they are going to ask that person to flash the beav for proof that they are a woman, do you?



Women in men's rooms may be a different issue.  Not many men have been raped by women invading their personal space.  I doubt 17 million men are rape survivors of women.  17 million women however ARE rape survivors from men.  So, your strawman is a nice attempted diversion, but the woman issue is a unique issue because of their inability to fight back against the stronger sex...even if that guy is wearing a dress to fulfill the loophole..


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im quite sure many women would feel just as uncomfortable if not more so if a trans man (natuaral born women) with a hairy chest and a beard is in their restroom... I don't suspect they are going to ask that person to flash the beav for proof that they are a woman, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women in men's rooms may be a different issue.  Not many men have been raped by women invading their personal space.  I doubt 17 million men are rape survivors of women.  17 million women however ARE rape survivors from men.  So, your strawman is a nice attempted diversion, but the woman issue is a unique issue because of their inability to fight back against the stronger sex...even if that guy is wearing a dress to fulfill the loophole..
Click to expand...

You're really grabbing onto that rape victim arguement, huh? At least you're past the little girls getting molested BS. I sympathize for rape victims as well and would be interested to hear their thoughts and ideas about the matter. Ive heard some be against it and others upset at the right for politicize the issue in their name


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans can take all the action they want if they see a suspicious man or woman go into a restroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the laws you are supporting. If I stop a male from entering women's facilities I am "breaking the law". I'm going to do it anyway because it is the right thing to do. But I'll still be breaking the laws you are supporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So you're going to do penis inspections in restrooms.  Good Luck with the local police.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....that second grade argument has been used over and over by libtards incapable of making a rational case for their absurd and indefensible position. It doesn't take a "penis check" to see that a man put a dress on.
Click to expand...

*Ok, you got me in this stupid discussion.  The fact is there are plenty of transsexual men that would be mistaken for women.

For example:*








*And don't forget there are many lesbian women that dress as males and also a lot of straight women that have masculine characteristics.  Sorry Rottweiler, looks like it's got be a penis check.*


----------



## sonic




----------



## P@triot

sonic said:


>



Liberals created school shootings - we've been trying to stop them for decades
Poverty is the result of liberal policy
Hunger is the results of liberal policy
Cuts to education are the results of liberal policy
Lack of healthcare is the result of LIBERTY - small price to pay. Deal with it.
"Climate Change"  (the "problem" which has never existed)


----------



## skye

3  bathrooms

men

women

and

transgenders


what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy


----------



## skye

or

it can be

freaks

women 

and


men....

you know.,...

whatever you like best


----------



## Slade3200

Manonthestreet said:


>


Funny video, does show how the extreme left, overthinks things.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> It will have no effect... If a perv want to hide in a woman's restroom and molest little girls they will do so regardless of any law. To think any law will enable or prevent this sick action is ridiculous



Off topic, but...

Since criminals don't care about laws, lefties could use the same logic in regards of gun control.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will have no effect... If a perv want to hide in a woman's restroom and molest little girls they will do so regardless of any law. To think any law will enable or prevent this sick action is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, but...
> 
> Since criminals don't care about laws, lefties could use the same logic in regards of gun control.
Click to expand...

Yes it is the exact same agrumemt... Does anybody on the right recognize that?


----------



## Ame®icano

skye said:


> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy



Is third one reserved for M2F or F2M transgenders?

M2F might feel uncomfortable in presence of F2M person in the same bathroom.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals created school shootings - we've been trying to stop them for decades
> Poverty is the result of liberal policy
> Hunger is the results of liberal policy
> Cuts to education are the results of liberal policy
> Lack of healthcare is the result of LIBERTY - small price to pay. Deal with it.
> "Climate Change"  (the "problem" which has never existed)
Click to expand...


  For that matter, the practice of putting forth bad policies, and then trying to put the blame for the disastrous consequences of those policies on the side that opposed these policies and tried to stop those bad consequences, is also a liberal policy.


----------



## Bonzi

The entire argument is based on opinion and comfort level
Part of the problem is that our country was largely and of a majority in "unison" on things, but as the world changes (and, in my opinion, morally deteriorates) - we have these issues to "battle" over.

Much LARGE issues to be consuming our time and energy, BUT .. that is another argument.

That being said, things should remain "as is" - and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.

Crimes in bathrooms will happen no matter what - and, if this makes it worse, time will tell but no one knows for sure.

It makes me disgusted and resigned how low we have sunk in the US


----------



## P@triot

Bonzi said:


> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.



Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.


----------



## P@triot

Bonzi said:


> Crimes in bathrooms will happen no matter what - and, if this makes it worse, time will tell but no one knows for sure.



Want to bet? Anyone with an _ounce_ of common sense knows for sure. The fact that men can now walk into a women's bathroom - no questions asked - is _guaranteed_ to "make it worse". Before, these animals would have to try and sneak into the bathrooms when no one was looking. Now they can walk right in without a worry in the world.


----------



## Bonzi

unless someone in office can reverse the trend, this is where our Country (the US) is headed.
Down the tubes.

Common sense be damned.


----------



## Bonzi

you are preaching to the choir, but bitching about it on a message board will do no good.
people here are just here to bloviate about their position.

there are no open minds here.


----------



## P@triot

Manonthestreet said:


>



"I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.

It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.


----------



## Bonzi

have a cop tell people to pull their pants down to determine which rest room to go into

kidding but kinda not....


----------



## P@triot

skye said:


> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy



Why do you keep pushing that as if it makes sense?!? Every building in the U.S. was built with two restroom facilities because liberals used to be just your average, run-of-the-mill communists. Nobody realized they would sink this deep into insanity. Do you have any idea of the costs of carving out space for a third facility, tying it into the existing plumbing systems, electrical systems, etc.? What do you think, people just wave a magic wand and "boom"?

The only solution to this problem is single occupancy. Convert the existing restrooms to single occupancy. Considerably less cost. No additional space required. And more security.


----------



## P@triot

skye said:


> or it can be freaks, women, and, men....you know.... whatever you like best



I have a better proposal. In the history of the disgusting and despicable ideology, liberals have never put their money where their mouth was. Lets _force_ them to on the issue.

Two bathrooms: Conservative and Liberal

When you walk into the conservative bathroom, it is further broken down into men and women. When you walk into the liberal bathroom, it is one open facility. No stalls. No doors. Nothing. Let them all soak up all of that deranged sexual deviance goodness that gets them all frothy.

Pass a simple law requiring a declaration of your political affiliation on your drivers license. Upon walking up to the facility in question, you swipe the drivers license and that door unlocks if it matches what you entered. Problem solved. Everyone is happy. Oh....except the libtards who will cry like little bitches over this because it was never about making someone comfortable and always about forcing other people to accept what libtards want.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Why do you keep pushing that as if it makes sense?!? Every building in the U.S. was built with two restroom facilities because *liberals used to be just your average, run-of-the-mill communists. Nobody realized they would sink this deep into insanity*. Do you have any idea of the costs of carving out space for a third facility, tying it into the existing plumbing systems, electrical systems, etc.? What do you think, people just wave a magic wand and "boom"?
> 
> *The only solution to this problem is single occupancy. Convert the existing restrooms to single occupancy*. Considerably less cost. No additional space required. And more security.



Just as expensive.  Just as impractical.  Especially when many bathrooms for large facilities have rows of stalls inside one large room.

Agreed about the liberal insanity though.  Spot on.


----------



## P@triot

The liberal war on women continues....


The ‘Devastating Implications’ of Transgender Bathroom Laws


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep pushing that as if it makes sense?!? Every building in the U.S. was built with two restroom facilities because *liberals used to be just your average, run-of-the-mill communists. Nobody realized they would sink this deep into insanity*. Do you have any idea of the costs of carving out space for a third facility, tying it into the existing plumbing systems, electrical systems, etc.? What do you think, people just wave a magic wand and "boom"?
> 
> *The only solution to this problem is single occupancy. Convert the existing restrooms to single occupancy*. Considerably less cost. No additional space required. And more security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as expensive.  Just as impractical.  Especially when many bathrooms for large facilities have rows of stalls inside one large room.
> 
> Agreed about the liberal insanity though.  Spot on.
Click to expand...

Not even close to being as expensive as the three facility suggestion the one poster keeps making.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are 100% opposed to the idea of people protecting their own safety in any way, shape, or form before the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they oppose the U.S. Constitution, the right to keep and bear arms, they support illegal criminals breaking into our country, and they've been waging a horrific war on women for centuries...are you the least bit surprised?
Click to expand...


Not even a little bit.  I've stopped even being surprised that they can convince themselves that they don't hate women, despite how many of their policies and positions have the effect of making women's lives miserable.


----------



## Cecilie1200

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> CECILIE1200 SAID:
> 
> "I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out: I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look. It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences."
> 
> This fails as a straw man fallacy, as no one ‘advocates’ for any such thing.
> 
> The notion that transgender Americans are seeking to ‘compel’ others to accept who they are misrepresents the position of transgender persons, as it’s nothing but a lie.
> 
> As was the case when gay Americans fought for their comprehensive civil rights, that transgender Americans must likewise fight to protect their right to self-expression and individual liberty is not to ‘compel’ anyone to ‘accept’ who they are.
> 
> As private citizens you and other bigots on the right are at liberty to hate transgender Americans for whatever ignorant reason you so desire; but as a matter of law and governance states may not seek to disadvantage transgender Americans for no other reason than who they are.



There is no point in time at which your opinion carries even the weight of a taco fart in a wind tunnel.


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Not even close to being as expensive as the three facility suggestion the one poster keeps making.



Well then we could just consider people involved in such delusions mentally ill and encourage their therapists to reintroduce them to reality so the issue is moot all around.

Until we confront the enabling therapists and other "medical" people, this insanity will grow and grow.

Excellent youtube you posted BTW.  It was the glaring argument I saw from the first minute I heard that Obama and Lynch were forcing men onto women in private places.  I predict North Carolina or any school district pushing back legally on the Obama regime will win handily by just showing this video in court:


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> CECILIE1200 SAID:
> 
> "I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out: I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look. It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences."
> 
> This fails as a straw man fallacy, as no one ‘advocates’ for any such thing.
> 
> The notion that transgender Americans are seeking to ‘compel’ others to accept who they are misrepresents the position of transgender persons, as it’s nothing but a lie.
> 
> As was the case when gay Americans fought for their comprehensive civil rights, that transgender Americans must likewise fight to protect their right to self-expression and individual liberty is not to ‘compel’ anyone to ‘accept’ who they are.
> 
> As private citizens you and other bigots on the right are at liberty to hate transgender Americans for whatever ignorant reason you so desire; but as a matter of law and governance states may not seek to disadvantage transgender Americans for no other reason than who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in time at which your opinion carries even the weight of a taco fart in a wind tunnel.
Click to expand...

Well said. I've _obliterated_ CCJ's absurd anti-constitutional "interpretations" of the highest law in the land in many threads. He has zero credibility left. When backed into a corner with indisputable proof, rather than just being a big boy and admitting he was wrong, he runs away. Pride comes before the fall...


----------



## Flopper

skye said:


> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy


That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> CECILIE1200 SAID:
> 
> "I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out: I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look. It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences."
> 
> This fails as a straw man fallacy, as no one ‘advocates’ for any such thing.
> 
> The notion that transgender Americans are seeking to ‘compel’ others to accept who they are misrepresents the position of transgender persons, as it’s nothing but a lie.
> 
> As was the case when gay Americans fought for their comprehensive civil rights, that transgender Americans must likewise fight to protect their right to self-expression and individual liberty is not to ‘compel’ anyone to ‘accept’ who they are.
> 
> As private citizens you and other bigots on the right are at liberty to hate transgender Americans for whatever ignorant reason you so desire; but as a matter of law and governance states may not seek to disadvantage transgender Americans for no other reason than who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in time at which your opinion carries even the weight of a taco fart in a wind tunnel.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

How about this, if they have a vagina, they use the ladies' room, and if they have a penis, they use the men's room.  

Makes sense to me!


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> CECILIE1200 SAID:
> 
> "I realize that "every 3-year-old understands it" puts this well beyond YOUR intellectual level, but let me spell it out: I don't care how fucking freakish you make yourself look. It's not the universe's job to realign itself to your preferences."
> 
> This fails as a straw man fallacy, as no one ‘advocates’ for any such thing.
> 
> The notion that transgender Americans are seeking to ‘compel’ others to accept who they are misrepresents the position of transgender persons, as it’s nothing but a lie.
> 
> As was the case when gay Americans fought for their comprehensive civil rights, that transgender Americans must likewise fight to protect their right to self-expression and individual liberty is not to ‘compel’ anyone to ‘accept’ who they are.
> 
> As private citizens you and other bigots on the right are at liberty to hate transgender Americans for whatever ignorant reason you so desire; but as a matter of law and governance states may not seek to disadvantage transgender Americans for no other reason than who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in time at which your opinion carries even the weight of a taco fart in a wind tunnel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. I've _obliterated_ CCJ's absurd anti-constitutional "interpretations" of the highest law in the land in many threads. He has zero credibility left. When backed into a corner with indisputable proof, rather than just being a big boy and admitting he was wrong, he runs away. Pride comes before the fall...
Click to expand...


He is totally a "hit and run" poster.  Lol.


----------



## Silhouette

Flopper said:


> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.



Who gives a fuck what crazy people seek to do?  The rest of us are not in any way shape or form required to impinge upon the rights of expectation of privacy of the 17 million women rape survivors behind doors marked "women" by indulging the delusions of men who are playing pretend. And self-diagnosing as something that doesn't exist ("transgender").

You cult lost this one.  Women are dominant rights-bearers on this question of law.  You should've quit while you were ahead.  Now your insanity is out there for the whole world to see and it's going to have a ripple effect on all the other agendas people were willing to turn their heads and look the other way on..


----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
Click to expand...

Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.


----------



## Silhouette

Flopper said:


> There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.


This isn't about fully clothed people sharing drinking fountains, idiot.  This is about naked women, 17 million of which are rape survivors, having to share that space with men.

Nice try at a strawman though.  But,  FAIL.


----------



## Flopper

Silhouette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what crazy people seek to do?  The rest of us are not in any way shape or form required to impinge upon the rights of expectation of privacy of the 17 million women rape survivors behind doors marked "women" by indulging the delusions of men who are playing pretend. And self-diagnosing as something that doesn't exist ("transgender").
> 
> You cult lost this one.  Women are dominant rights-bearers on this question of law.  You should've quit while you were ahead.  Now your insanity is out there for the whole world to see and it's going to have a ripple effect on all the other agendas people were willing to turn their heads and look the other way on..
Click to expand...

*Jumping to the conclusion that allowing transgender people to enter the restroom that matches their gender will lead to rape is more fantasy than fact.  Transgender people  use the restroom that most closely matches their gender now. Nothing is going to change.  The whole issue is pretty silly.*


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Well then we could just consider people involved in such delusions mentally ill and encourage their therapists to reintroduce them to reality so the issue is moot all around.



_Exactly_. That has been the logical, rational, and _humane_ solution all along. These people are mentally ill in a very severe way. Rather than getting them the treatment they so desperately need, liberals want to torture them to exploit them. So sad.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> How about this, if they have a vagina, they use the ladies' room, and if they have a penis, they use the men's room.
> 
> Makes sense to me!


So simple, only a liberal could be confused by it....


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what crazy people seek to do?  The rest of us are not in any way shape or form required to impinge upon the rights of expectation of privacy of the 17 million women rape survivors behind doors marked "women" by indulging the delusions of men who are playing pretend. And self-diagnosing as something that doesn't exist ("transgender").
> 
> You cult lost this one.  Women are dominant rights-bearers on this question of law.  You should've quit while you were ahead.  Now your insanity is out there for the whole world to see and it's going to have a ripple effect on all the other agendas people were willing to turn their heads and look the other way on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Jumping to the conclusion that allowing transgender people to enter the restroom that matches their gender will lead to rape is more fantasy than fact.  Transgender people  use the restroom that most closely matches their gender now. Nothing is going to change.  The whole issue is pretty silly.*
Click to expand...


Their gender is what is between their legs.  

Yes, silly indeed to feed delusions.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
Click to expand...


If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.

His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.


----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
Click to expand...

*Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
*
*How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*


----------



## Flopper

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
Click to expand...

*By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*


----------



## Pop23

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
Click to expand...


Let's not let biology count though. 

If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.


----------



## bendog

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
Click to expand...


I'm fearful, but strangely fascinated by what you may mean?


----------



## P@triot

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
> *
> *How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter how "big". Testicles and a penis = male.  Vagina = female. This is pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
> *
> *How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter how "big". Testicles and a penis = male.  Vagina = female. This is pretty basic stuff.
Click to expand...

That's what all the teenie weenie guys say


----------



## Pop23

bendog said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fearful, but strangely fascinated by what you may mean?
Click to expand...


Periods, pregnancy, morning sickness, child birth, hot flashes, menopause and other fun shit!


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
> *
> *How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*
Click to expand...


Another one trying to equate transgenderism to birth defects.  Cut the shit.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*



Nope, that's what you want definition to be so it fits your narrative. As usually, you're wrong.

As I posted already in this thread, post #1329 *gender* refers to the attitudes, feelings, and behaviors that a given culture associates with a person’s biological sex. Behavior that is compatible with cultural expectations is referred to as gender-normative; behaviors that are viewed as incompatible with these expectations constitute gender non-conformity.

Definition of terms - APA


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
> *
> *How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter how "big". Testicles and a penis = male.  Vagina = female. This is pretty basic stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what all the teenie weenie guys say
Click to expand...


That would be funny if what you commented on was written the way you thought it was......


----------



## P@triot

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
Click to expand...

You *cannot* "socially" or "culturally" determine yourself male or female anymore than a person can "socially" or "culturally" determine yourself black or white, tall or short, fat or thin, etc.

Can you imagine if a 400lbs person decided they "identified" themselves as 175lbs. and demanded to be treated as such? That their insurance policies reflect 175lbs? It's a special form of insanity that could _only_ come from libtards.

Since I was born, I have absolutely "identified" myself as President of the United States. As such, it is the worst forms of "discrimination" for Barack Obama not to provide me with a tax-payer funded Secret Service security detail, unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, and _full_ national security clearance. Any liberal who doesn't not fully support my rights on this is a despicable hypocrite.


----------



## Alex.

This should help solve the problem


----------



## Flopper

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
Click to expand...

Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.


----------



## Jack4jill

Alex. said:


> This should help solve the problem


Needs a sink but better than nothing.


----------



## Richard-H

I'm a diehard liberal that agrees with the President on most issues - and supports LBGT rights. But on this issue I think that the President is dead wrong.

In principal I think that having transgenders use the facilities of the sex that they identify with is right. As a heterosexual male, I'd prefer transsexual men to use the ladies room. 

However, there is no way to tell if a person is genuinely transgender or if they're a pervert pretending to be transgender in order to get into the women's facilities.

I have no doubt that there will be lots of perverts and rapists dressing up as women so that they can use get into women's bathrooms, locker rooms and showers.

Since there is no way to tell if a person is a true transsexual or a pervert pretending to be transsexual, the only rule should be that if you have a penis, you use the men's facilities and if you have a vagina you use the women's facilities


----------



## Alex.

Jack4jill said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should help solve the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a sink but better than nothing.
Click to expand...

They bring their own plumbing


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
> *
> *How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter how "big". Testicles and a penis = male.  Vagina = female. This is pretty basic stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what all the teenie weenie guys say
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true immature libtard thoroughly defeated with facts and reality. By the way....why is it all libtard guys are _obsessed_ with the junk of other guys? Are _all_ of you gay? No wonder liberals create so many dykes. They have no men to choose from on that side of the aisle


----------



## P@triot

Flopper said:


> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.



Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
> *
> *How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter how "big". Testicles and a penis = male.  Vagina = female. This is pretty basic stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what all the teenie weenie guys say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true immature libtard thoroughly defeated with facts and reality. By the way....why is it all libtard guys are _obsessed_ with the junk of other guys? Are _all_ of you gay? No wonder liberals create so many dykes. They have no men to choose from on that side of the aisle
Click to expand...

You think you're so clever don't you? How long did it take you to come up with libtard? I can tell you're pretty proud of it.... What a joke


----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You *cannot* "socially" or "culturally" determine yourself male or female anymore than a person can "socially" or "culturally" determine yourself black or white, tall or short, fat or thin, etc.
> 
> Can you imagine if a 400lbs person decided they "identified" themselves as 175lbs. and demanded to be treated as such? That their insurance policies reflect 175lbs? It's a special form of insanity that could _only_ come from libtards.
> 
> Since I was born, I have absolutely "identified" myself as President of the United States. As such, it is the worst forms of "discrimination" for Barack Obama not to provide me with a tax-payer funded Secret Service security detail, unfettered access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, and the presidential limo, and _full_ national security clearance. Any liberal who doesn't not fully support my rights on this is a despicable hypocrite.
Click to expand...

*You are rejecting the fact that gender and sexual identification are not the same. Male and female is a biological attribute. Gender is not.  Some gender differences are inborn, some are acquired, and still other are thrust upon us.  Of course the sex of a child effects gender identity, but not entirely.  In a small segment of the population, the sex of the child combined with learned behavior is not sufficient for the child's gender identity to agree with their sex.*


----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
Click to expand...

*Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*


----------



## Pop23

Flopper said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
Click to expand...


Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are. 

A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that. 

Neither does enabling them.


----------



## Pop23

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't you?  It's a chick? Just as likely it's a bull dyke.


----------



## JBond

Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.


----------



## Slade3200

JBond said:


> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.


You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?

Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
Click to expand...


The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!


----------



## JBond

Slade3200 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
Click to expand...


Open your eyes kido. Women do not want men in their bathrooms. Especially in schools. Why do you feel the need to use the wrong bathroom? Why should your personal desires supersede those of the general public. Why do you think you are so special? Guess what, you are not special, just another dude in a dress.


----------



## P@triot

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*
Click to expand...

Except that biology can't produce a female "6ft, 190lbs bruiser". That's only the result of illegal human growth hormone and steroids and those are only the result of libtard physicians breaking their hypocratic oath of "do no harm". The fact is, if we enforce the laws and the oaths, this made up problem that you guys like to push will never be a problem.


----------



## P@triot

JBond said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your eyes kido. Women do not want men in their bathrooms. Especially in schools. Why do you feel the need to use the wrong bathroom? Why should your personal desires supersede those of the general public. Why do you think you are so special? Guess what, you are not special, just another dude in a dress.
Click to expand...

You're trying to use logic and reason with a cross-dressing libtard. It's futile unfortunately


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that biology can't produce a female "6ft, 190lbs bruiser". That's only the result of illegal human growth hormone and steroids and those are only the result of libtard physicians breaking their hypocratic oath of "do no harm". The fact is, if we enforce the laws and the oaths, this made up problem that you guys like to push will never be a problem.
Click to expand...


I don't know about that!  There are some pretty LARGE women out there!  Savannah Guthrie (or whatever her last name is now) on the Today Show must be close to 6 feet tall, and if she was to gain 40 or 50 pounds, she would be there!  Lol.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that biology can't produce a female "6ft, 190lbs bruiser". That's only the result of illegal human growth hormone and steroids and those are only the result of libtard physicians breaking their hypocratic oath of "do no harm". The fact is, if we enforce the laws and the oaths, this made up problem that you guys like to push will never be a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that!  There are some pretty LARGE women out there!  Savannah Guthrie (or whatever her last name is now) on the Today Show must be close to 6 feet tall, and if she was to gain 40 or 50 pounds, she would be there!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah....I know there are tall women. I know there are fat women. But there are no women with necks like tree-trunks, facial hair, and broad shoulders. There just *isn't*. That's the result of all the steroids and HGH that they are taking.


----------



## Jack4jill

Rottweiler said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that biology can't produce a female "6ft, 190lbs bruiser". That's only the result of illegal human growth hormone and steroids and those are only the result of libtard physicians breaking their hypocratic oath of "do no harm". The fact is, if we enforce the laws and the oaths, this made up problem that you guys like to push will never be a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that!  There are some pretty LARGE women out there!  Savannah Guthrie (or whatever her last name is now) on the Today Show must be close to 6 feet tall, and if she was to gain 40 or 50 pounds, she would be there!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....I know there are tall women. I know there are fat women. But there are no women with necks like tree-trunks, facial hair, and broad shoulders. There just *isn't*. That's the result of all the steroids and HGH that they are taking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
Click to expand...

I understand that and respect the fear. Do you understand and respect the other side of the coin?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and respect the fear. Do you understand and respect the other side of the coin?
Click to expand...


What is to understand?  That some of you would like to avoid hurting the "feelings" of .03% of the population at the price of potentially putting REAL women in danger?


----------



## Slade3200

JBond said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your eyes kido. Women do not want men in their bathrooms. Especially in schools. Why do you feel the need to use the wrong bathroom? Why should your personal desires supersede those of the general public. Why do you think you are so special? Guess what, you are not special, just another dude in a dress.
Click to expand...

I have no personal desires or interest in this law... I sympathize for those with GID and think they should be able to use the correct bathroom. I don't think a guy should be allowed to put on a dress and go into the ladies room.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and respect the fear. Do you understand and respect the other side of the coin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is to understand?  That some of you would like to avoid hurting the "feelings" of .03% of the population at the price of potentially putting REAL women in danger?
Click to expand...

Is that the best you can do to objectively articulate the goals of the other side?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and respect the fear. Do you understand and respect the other side of the coin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is to understand?  That some of you would like to avoid hurting the "feelings" of .03% of the population at the price of potentially putting REAL women in danger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to objectively articulate the goals of the other side?
Click to expand...


It's true though.


----------



## bendog

Richard-H said:


> I'm a diehard liberal that agrees with the President on most issues - and supports LBGT rights. But on this issue I think that the President is dead wrong.
> 
> In principal I think that having transgenders use the facilities of the sex that they identify with is right. As a heterosexual male, I'd prefer transsexual men to use the ladies room.
> 
> However, there is no way to tell if a person is genuinely transgender or if they're a pervert pretending to be transgender in order to get into the women's facilities.
> 
> I have no doubt that there will be lots of perverts and rapists dressing up as women so that they can use get into women's bathrooms, locker rooms and showers.
> 
> Since there is no way to tell if a person is a true transsexual or a pervert pretending to be transsexual, the only rule should be that if you have a penis, you use the men's facilities and if you have a vagina you use the women's facilities


I think Obama is making a political blunder, but the DOJ documents require that a transgender student must identify in all ways, consistently with his preferred gender.  So, the likelihood of some guy dressing in a dress to rape a girl in the bathroom is much less than a guy who truly identifies as a gal getting shite stomped out of him in the boys lavatory.


----------



## froggy

Send a thank you letter to your sorry government for wanting this to happen.


----------



## froggy

And we the people let our government use blackmail to make states surrender to it.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your eyes kido. Women do not want men in their bathrooms. Especially in schools. Why do you feel the need to use the wrong bathroom? Why should your personal desires supersede those of the general public. Why do you think you are so special? Guess what, you are not special, just another dude in a dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no personal desires or interest in this law... I sympathize for those with GID and think they should be able to use the correct bathroom. I don't think a guy should be allowed to put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
Click to expand...


And the assurance that one will, and the other won't use the woman's restroom?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I sympathize for those with GID and think they should be able to use the correct bathroom. I don't think a guy should be allowed to put on a dress and go into the ladies room.



  The correct restroom for a man with GID is the same as for a man without GID.

  If by “correct bathroom”, you mean the women's room, then you're contradicting yourself.  A man with GID, putting on a dress and going into the ladies' room is not different, in any objectively discernible way, from a sane man doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and respect the fear. Do you understand and respect the other side of the coin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is to understand?  That some of you would like to avoid hurting the "feelings" of .03% of the population at the price of potentially putting REAL women in danger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to objectively articulate the goals of the other side?
Click to expand...


HUH? You ain't new to the discussion and not that stupid.


----------



## Silhouette

bendog said:


> I think Obama is making a political blunder, but the DOJ *documents require that a transgender student must identify in all ways, consistently with his preferred gender*.  So, the likelihood of some guy dressing in a dress to rape a girl in the bathroom is much less than a guy who truly identifies as a gal getting shite stomped out of him in the boys lavatory.



so then....self-diagnosis.

Since when does that build a platform for a legal argument to subject women to men in hygiene chambers marked 'women' outside the door?  We're going to need MDs on both sides of this debate to weigh in on "how a man is actually a woman" before this can move forward to a resolution.


----------



## Clementine

froggy said:


> And we the people let our government use blackmail to make states surrender to it.



Obama tried to threaten to withhold federal funding for states that didn't comply.   They called him on it because he can't do that and he backtracked, saying it was a suggestion.

Seriously, though, it's amazing how he is so quick to make threats and pretend he has power over everything.     I am guessing that pandering to the tiny percent is more important than the majority the left claims they want to help.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rottweiler said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> or it can be freaks, women, and, men....you know.... whatever you like best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a better proposal. In the history of the disgusting and despicable ideology, liberals have never put their money where their mouth was. Lets _force_ them to on the issue.
> 
> Two bathrooms: Conservative and Liberal
> 
> When you walk into the conservative bathroom, it is further broken down into men and women.* When you walk into the liberal bathroom, it is one open facility. No stalls. No doors. Nothing. Let them all soak up all of that deranged sexual deviance goodness that gets them all frothy.*
> 
> Pass a simple law requiring a declaration of your political affiliation on your drivers license. Upon walking up to the facility in question, you swipe the drivers license and that door unlocks if it matches what you entered. Problem solved. Everyone is happy. Oh....except the libtards who will cry like little bitches over this because it was never about making someone comfortable and always about forcing other people to accept what libtards want.
Click to expand...


So...never used a men's room at an old sports stadium or racetrack, then?


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that biology can't produce a female "6ft, 190lbs bruiser". That's only the result of illegal human growth hormone and steroids and those are only the result of libtard physicians breaking their hypocratic oath of "do no harm". The fact is, if we enforce the laws and the oaths, this made up problem that you guys like to push will never be a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that!  There are some pretty LARGE women out there!  Savannah Guthrie (or whatever her last name is now) on the Today Show must be close to 6 feet tall, and if she was to gain 40 or 50 pounds, she would be there!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Geena Davis is 6', Lucy Lawless is 5'10", Lynda Carter is 5'9", Peta Wilson is 5'10".  Savannah Guthrie is also 5'10".


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for unequivocally proving what I've been saying all along. They are horribly disturbed and need mental healthcare. Not access to the restrooms of the opposite sex. This argument is _over_. You drove the final nail in the coffin of your own side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental healthcare does not solve the problem of the need for restroom for facilities.   I doubt serious that you would be comfortable with a 6 foot, 190 pound bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom because the birth certificate says female.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that biology can't produce a female "6ft, 190lbs bruiser". That's only the result of illegal human growth hormone and steroids and those are only the result of libtard physicians breaking their hypocratic oath of "do no harm". The fact is, if we enforce the laws and the oaths, this made up problem that you guys like to push will never be a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that!  There are some pretty LARGE women out there!  Savannah Guthrie (or whatever her last name is now) on the Today Show must be close to 6 feet tall, and if she was to gain 40 or 50 pounds, she would be there!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geena Davis is 6', Lucy Lawless is 5'10", Lynda Carter is 5'9", Peta Wilson is 5'10".  Savannah Guthrie is also 5'10".
Click to expand...


I had no idea Geena Davis was so tall.  Wow!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Most noticeable in _A League of Their Own_...she is eye to eye with the also-6' Tom Hanks!  Lori Petty is also tall at 5'8".  They both TOWERED over the 5'3" Madonna.

Heck, my wife is 5'8".


----------



## Flopper

Richard-H said:


> I'm a diehard liberal that agrees with the President on most issues - and supports LBGT rights. But on this issue I think that the President is dead wrong.
> 
> In principal I think that having transgenders use the facilities of the sex that they identify with is right. As a heterosexual male, I'd prefer transsexual men to use the ladies room.
> 
> However, there is no way to tell if a person is genuinely transgender or if they're a pervert pretending to be transgender in order to get into the women's facilities.
> 
> I have no doubt that there will be lots of perverts and rapists dressing up as women so that they can use get into women's bathrooms, locker rooms and showers.
> 
> Since there is no way to tell if a person is a true transsexual or a pervert pretending to be transsexual, the only rule should be that if you have a penis, you use the men's facilities and if you have a vagina you use the women's facilities


*Likewise, I support Obama on most issues, however, I think his directive about transsexual use of restrooms in public schools is an overkill.  In the average public school enrollment there are about 600 to 700 students.  This means in most schools there will be no more than one or two transsexual student enrolled.  Actually it's less than that since a lot of transsexual student are home schools. Also a lot of districts offer alternative environments for such students.  Surely our schools should be able to make accommodates in restroom facilities for the very small enrollment of transsexual students without federal intervention.

In regard to public restroom, those that oppose transsexual use of restroom by gender are making ridiculous claims about rapes and molestation in public restrooms which are not supported by facts.  Secondly, unless we are willing to use law enforcement to check ids and genitals, in over 2 million public restrooms, there is no way to insure that people will use a restroom that matches there birth certificate.   Lastly, the public would certainly not be comfortable with a 200 pound 6 foot 2 bruiser with male characteristics in the women's restroom even if thou the person has female on the birth certificate.  

Most transsexuals use the restroom most in keeping with their appearance which works quite well and I see no reason to change it.  *


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> Most noticeable in _A League of Their Own_...she is eye to eye with the also-6' Tom Hanks!  Lori Petty is also tall at 5'8".  They both TOWERED over the 5'3" Madonna.
> 
> Heck, my wife is 5'8".



I'm only 5'1".  I'd look like a baby standing next to any of them!


----------



## Jarlaxle

My mother is 5', HER mother was 4'10".  My wife's best friend is only 4'5".

My friend is 6'3"...his wife is 6'. (That's the first time in a while my wife saw a woman taller than she was.)


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your eyes kido. Women do not want men in their bathrooms. Especially in schools. Why do you feel the need to use the wrong bathroom? Why should your personal desires supersede those of the general public. Why do you think you are so special? Guess what, you are not special, just another dude in a dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no personal desires or interest in this law... I sympathize for those with GID and think they should be able to use the correct bathroom. I don't think a guy should be allowed to put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the assurance that one will, and the other won't use the woman's restroom?
Click to expand...

There is no assurance, we aren't checking genitals... Just like there is no assurance right now. It's a common sense thing


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sympathize for those with GID and think they should be able to use the correct bathroom. I don't think a guy should be allowed to put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The correct restroom for a man with GID is the same as for a man without GID.
> 
> If by “correct bathroom”, you mean the women's room, then you're contradicting yourself.  A man with GID, putting on a dress and going into the ladies' room is not different, in any objectively discernible way, from a sane man doing exactly the same thing.
Click to expand...

Well that's the difference of opinion here, what I think is correct and what you think is correct are two different things


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that and respect the fear. Do you understand and respect the other side of the coin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is to understand?  That some of you would like to avoid hurting the "feelings" of .03% of the population at the price of potentially putting REAL women in danger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to objectively articulate the goals of the other side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH? You ain't new to the discussion and not that stupid.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about ?


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> My mother is 5', HER mother was 4'10".  My wife's best friend is only 4'5".
> 
> My friend is 6'3"...his wife is 6'. (That's the first time in a while my wife saw a woman taller than she was.)



4'5"!  I think that might be legally a midget.  

I knew a couple, and he was like 6'2", and she was like 4'9"!  Lol.  I used to LOOOVE standing next to her.


----------



## Flopper

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are.
> 
> A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that.
> 
> Neither does enabling them.
Click to expand...

*No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:

Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.    

Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *


----------



## froggy

Trouble In Transtopia: Murmurs Of Sex Change Regret


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
Click to expand...

*The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
Click to expand...


And this makes you happy?


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
Click to expand...


Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

what about male dogs that want to use the ladies room? will that be the next thing on the agenda for 2016?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
Click to expand...

Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

well, most democrats are perverts, right? they dont see a problem with 40 yr old men sitting in stalls next to 12 yr old girls


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
Click to expand...


I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
Click to expand...


That's entertainment to a progressive. Anything that they can do to prove they're "special"

Even scaring the hell out of rape survivors.


----------



## Pop23

Flopper said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are.
> 
> A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that.
> 
> Neither does enabling them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
Click to expand...


And with all that, what you fail to understand. 

All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman. 

It's simply unicorn shit.


----------



## Jack4jill

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's entertainment to a progressive. Anything that they can do to prove they're "special"
> 
> Even scaring the hell out of rape survivors.
Click to expand...

Rape survivors aren't mental toddlers like you people, they don't panic when they see a man peeing.

Do they hide away for the rest of their lives in special vagina-only worlds?


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of being a good thing or not.  It's just a fact of life.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!



If that is what it takes to get you, I'll volunteer...


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty warped stuff. Some of you will use any excuse to peek at children and women in a bathroom. I am amazed so many of you can't wait to invade a women or child's right to privacy in the restroom. Lots of perverts on this forum. You sicko's really need to seek professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of being a good thing or not.  It's just a fact of life.
Click to expand...


Because of people like yourself.  Lol.  Why do you people care anyway?  How about try and explain that?  Is it really that important to YOU which bathroom this .03% of the entire population uses?  What gives?


----------



## ChrisL

So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.


No, he can't.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.



If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
Click to expand...


Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't.
Click to expand...


Why?  What's stopping him?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's stopping him?
Click to expand...

A history of being transgender.  Even so, if he's just using the toilet, relax you little paranoid bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's stopping him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A history of being transgender.  Even so, if he's just using the toilet, relax you little paranoid bitch.
Click to expand...


Why?  Is there going to be a bathroom attendant to check on his psychiatric and medical history?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
Click to expand...

Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.


----------



## Snouter

Does anyone have a theory as to why the qu33rs who run the government and the qu33r who run the MSM are pushing the transexual agenda, yet are supposedly appalled by the normal, heterosexual behavior of The Donald?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's stopping him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A history of being transgender.  Even so, if he's just using the toilet, relax you little paranoid bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Is there going to be a bathroom attendant to check on his psychiatric and medical history?
Click to expand...

Nope, and there doesn't need to be.  There doesn't need to be someone there to make you drop your panties either.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
Click to expand...

My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee

Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?


----------



## Jack4jill

Snouter said:


> Does anyone have a theory as to why the qu33rs who run the government and the qu33r who run the MSM are pushing the transexual agenda, yet are supposedly appalled by the normal, heterosexual behavior of The Donald?


Three wives and a bunch of affairs, not to mention treating females like shit, isn't normal.

He's an asshole, they aren't.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.
Click to expand...


Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a theory as to why the qu33rs who run the government and the qu33r who run the MSM are pushing the transexual agenda, yet are supposedly appalled by the normal, heterosexual behavior of The Donald?
> 
> 
> 
> Three wives and a bunch of affairs, not to mention treating females like shit, isn't normal.
> 
> He's an asshole, they aren't.
Click to expand...


So are you.  Lol.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
Click to expand...


I hear catcalling...


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.
Click to expand...

We, your fellow members of society.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> 
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
Click to expand...


That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a theory as to why the qu33rs who run the government and the qu33r who run the MSM are pushing the transexual agenda, yet are supposedly appalled by the normal, heterosexual behavior of The Donald?
> 
> 
> 
> Three wives and a bunch of affairs, not to mention treating females like shit, isn't normal.
> 
> He's an asshole, they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.  Lol.
Click to expand...

As if I care, ****.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, your fellow members of society.
Click to expand...


You are more like an "outcast" of society.  You can't even communicate in a civil manner.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a theory as to why the qu33rs who run the government and the qu33r who run the MSM are pushing the transexual agenda, yet are supposedly appalled by the normal, heterosexual behavior of The Donald?
> 
> 
> 
> Three wives and a bunch of affairs, not to mention treating females like shit, isn't normal.
> 
> He's an asshole, they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if I care, ****.
Click to expand...


Thanks for making my point.  Lol.  Why should anyone listen to a miserable SOB like you?  You probably shouldn't be allowed in either bathroom.  They aren't for animals, after all.


----------



## Flopper

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are.
> 
> A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that.
> 
> Neither does enabling them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
Click to expand...

*Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
Click to expand...

Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, your fellow members of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more like an "outcast" of society.  You can't even communicate in a civil manner.
Click to expand...

Why would I bother being civil with shit as stupid as you?

You should be happy that I even bother to notice you exist.

And your society, ain't worth shit currently.  You match it perfectly.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
Click to expand...


No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?


----------



## Jack4jill

Flopper said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are.
> 
> A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that.
> 
> Neither does enabling them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live more a life more closely to their gender.*
Click to expand...

That doesn't determine sex, which is why we have XY females and XX males.

And these. The 6 Most Common Biological Sexes in Humans


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, your fellow members of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more like an "outcast" of society.  You can't even communicate in a civil manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I bother being civil with shit as stupid as you?
> 
> You should be happy that I even bother to notice you exist.
> 
> And your society, ain't worth shit currently.  You match it perfectly.
Click to expand...


I couldn't care less if you notice anything.  You are a weirdo nobody on a message board.  Lol.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I identify myself as a woman that is identifying "herself" as a man, I'm wondering what bathroom should I use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
Click to expand...


What's even more confusing, the woman that identifies herself as a man is suicidal. The question is, how to save the man she identifying herself with.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's getting even MORE confusing!    If I'm a girl who thinks she's a cat, should I demand to be provided with public litter boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, your fellow members of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more like an "outcast" of society.  You can't even communicate in a civil manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I bother being civil with shit as stupid as you?
> 
> You should be happy that I even bother to notice you exist.
> 
> And your society, ain't worth shit currently.  You match it perfectly.
Click to expand...


Awww, society treats you bad?  That's why you behave like an idiot.  First world problems.  Buck up.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
Click to expand...

Fear mongering bullshit.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> 
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear mongering bullshit.
Click to expand...


It's true though, isn't it?  Yes, it is.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do so, we have a nice rubber room for you, where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We, your fellow members of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more like an "outcast" of society.  You can't even communicate in a civil manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I bother being civil with shit as stupid as you?
> 
> You should be happy that I even bother to notice you exist.
> 
> And your society, ain't worth shit currently.  You match it perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, society treats you bad?  That's why you behave like an idiot.  First world problems.  Buck up.
Click to expand...

Society treats me fine, it's still shit because it's filled with people like those here.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear mongering bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though, isn't it?  Yes, it is.
Click to expand...

No, it isn't true.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we?"  You, yourself and you?  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> We, your fellow members of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more like an "outcast" of society.  You can't even communicate in a civil manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I bother being civil with shit as stupid as you?
> 
> You should be happy that I even bother to notice you exist.
> 
> And your society, ain't worth shit currently.  You match it perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, society treats you bad?  That's why you behave like an idiot.  First world problems.  Buck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society treats me fine, it's still shit because it's filled with people like those here.
Click to expand...


Like you?    You are the shit after all.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear mongering bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though, isn't it?  Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't true.
Click to expand...


What's not true about it?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear mongering bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though, isn't it?  Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true about it?
Click to expand...

Everything.  You're simply flat-out lying.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> Fear mongering bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though, isn't it?  Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything.  You're simply flat-out lying.
Click to expand...


About what?  What do you think I'm "lying" about?  "Everything" isn't a good enough answer.  You must have evidence to back up your accusations.  Any 10-year-old can say "everything."  Lol.  Again, I must note that you totally suck at debating and have no skills whatsoever.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear mongering bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true though, isn't it?  Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything.  You're simply flat-out lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what?  What do you think I'm "lying" about?  "Everything" isn't a good enough answer.  You must have evidence to back up your accusations.  Any 10-year-old can say "everything."  Lol.  Again, I must note that you totally suck at debating and have no skills whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Your lies are so dumb I'm not going to bother.  

Men aren't going to be able to just pop a slip dress over their t-shirt and shorts and hang around the girls' locker room.  Fucking morons lying as usual, afraid of anything different.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
Click to expand...

That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.


Nothing has changed. No one is checking the sex of people using restrooms and that's not going change.  All of this is really much ado about nothing.  Transsexuals will continue to use the restroom that most closely aligns with their dress and appearance just as in past.  Men that get a kick out of entering the ladies restroom will continue to do so.


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe if Obama would keep his big mouth shut about "social" issues and do his JOB instead of trying to play "social justice warrior" role, this wouldn't be such a issue?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> 
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
Click to expand...


What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Maybe if Obama would keep his big mouth shut about "social" issues and do his JOB instead of trying to play "social justice warrior" role, this wouldn't be such a issue?


This wouldn't be an issue if stupid assholes hadn't told the feds to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Jack4jill

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> 
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
Click to expand...

He will be.  She's a fucking lunatic.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Obama would keep his big mouth shut about "social" issues and do his JOB instead of trying to play "social justice warrior" role, this wouldn't be such a issue?
> 
> 
> 
> This wouldn't be an issue if stupid assholes hadn't told the feds to go fuck themselves.
Click to expand...


Which "stupid assholes" are these?  You have names?


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's stopping him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A history of being transgender.  Even so, if he's just using the toilet, relax you little paranoid bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Is there going to be a bathroom attendant to check on his psychiatric and medical history?
Click to expand...

*No, he's going to check for a penis and report back to USMB conservatives.*


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Maybe if Obama would keep his big mouth shut about "social" issues and do his JOB instead of trying to play "social justice warrior" role, this wouldn't be such a issue?


Republicans in North Carolina brought this whole conversation to the national stage with " house bill 2"


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be.  She's a fucking lunatic.
Click to expand...


You're the lunatic.  Your screen name should be jackass.  Lol.  

It is a FACT that some men will take advantage of this.  If you don't know that then you are either naive or just plan stupid.  Doofus, there are a LOT of sick people out there.  You are exhibit A.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
Click to expand...

If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's stopping him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A history of being transgender.  Even so, if he's just using the toilet, relax you little paranoid bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Is there going to be a bathroom attendant to check on his psychiatric and medical history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, he's going to check for a penis and report back to USMB conservatives.*
Click to expand...


I see you can't answer the questions honestly though.  Interesting.  Why don't you just admit that the feelings of this small group of individuals is more important to you than the security of women and children in the ladies' room?  

Because you don't "think" anything will happen?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be.  She's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the lunatic.  Your screen name should be jackass.  Lol.
> 
> It is a FACT that some men will take advantage of this.  If you don't know that then you are either naive or just plan stupid.  Doofus, there are a LOT of sick people out there.  You are exhibit A.
Click to expand...

Men take advantage of bitches who drink too much.  Grow up about them dressing as women so they can watch you poop.  That's what the Internet is for.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
Click to expand...


Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be.  She's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the lunatic.  Your screen name should be jackass.  Lol.
> 
> It is a FACT that some men will take advantage of this.  If you don't know that then you are either naive or just plan stupid.  Doofus, there are a LOT of sick people out there.  You are exhibit A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men take advantage of bitches who drink too much.  Grow up about them dressing as women so they can watch you poop.  That's what the Internet is for.
Click to expand...


The guy who ATTACKED a little girl in a ladies' room the other day?  There are others like him who would take advantage of this situation.  Don't be stupid.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
Click to expand...

Why are feelings in quotes?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
Click to expand...

What's the unease of them using the stall next to you?  You never had a male in your restroom?  Are you deeply afraid of possibly seeing a penis?

Do you think you have some kind of privacy standing around in your underwear?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be.  She's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the lunatic.  Your screen name should be jackass.  Lol.
> 
> It is a FACT that some men will take advantage of this.  If you don't know that then you are either naive or just plan stupid.  Doofus, there are a LOT of sick people out there.  You are exhibit A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men take advantage of bitches who drink too much.  Grow up about them dressing as women so they can watch you poop.  That's what the Internet is for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who ATTACKED a little girl in a ladies' room the other day?  There are others like him who would take advantage of this situation.  Don't be stupid.
Click to expand...

Post it, bitch?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
Click to expand...


Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.


----------



## Jack4jill

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, before recently, a guy would have been kicked out of the ladies' room.  Women would complain that there was a creepy guy in the ladies' room.  The police might even be called.  Now, there will be nothing you can do as long as the weirdo claims he "feels" like a woman and needs to use the ladies' room.  How about dress like a guy and use the men's room?  Why not wear pants and a shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
Click to expand...

To say that transgender people aren't "real".


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> He will be.  She's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the lunatic.  Your screen name should be jackass.  Lol.
> 
> It is a FACT that some men will take advantage of this.  If you don't know that then you are either naive or just plan stupid.  Doofus, there are a LOT of sick people out there.  You are exhibit A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men take advantage of bitches who drink too much.  Grow up about them dressing as women so they can watch you poop.  That's what the Internet is for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who ATTACKED a little girl in a ladies' room the other day?  There are others like him who would take advantage of this situation.  Don't be stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post it, bitch?
Click to expand...


Post what, fool?  It's been all over the news.  You live under a rock?  Oh yeah, that is probably your home.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
Click to expand...

You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will be.  She's a fucking lunatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the lunatic.  Your screen name should be jackass.  Lol.
> 
> It is a FACT that some men will take advantage of this.  If you don't know that then you are either naive or just plan stupid.  Doofus, there are a LOT of sick people out there.  You are exhibit A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men take advantage of bitches who drink too much.  Grow up about them dressing as women so they can watch you poop.  That's what the Internet is for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who ATTACKED a little girl in a ladies' room the other day?  There are others like him who would take advantage of this situation.  Don't be stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post it, bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post what, fool?  It's been all over the news.  You live under a rock?  Oh yeah, that is probably your home.
Click to expand...

Yes, either post it or shut the fuck up?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the purpose or goal of the movement, which you Seem either unable or unwilling to recognize. id hope a guy taking advantage of the system would be held accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
Click to expand...

I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the lunatic.  Your screen name should be jackass.  Lol.
> 
> It is a FACT that some men will take advantage of this.  If you don't know that then you are either naive or just plan stupid.  Doofus, there are a LOT of sick people out there.  You are exhibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> Men take advantage of bitches who drink too much.  Grow up about them dressing as women so they can watch you poop.  That's what the Internet is for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who ATTACKED a little girl in a ladies' room the other day?  There are others like him who would take advantage of this situation.  Don't be stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post it, bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post what, fool?  It's been all over the news.  You live under a rock?  Oh yeah, that is probably your home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, either post it or shut the fuck up?
Click to expand...


No, I won't, and guess what?  There is nothing you can do about it.    Maybe it's time you took your nap, old lady . . . or man.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
Click to expand...


Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IS your goal?  The goal is inconsequential.  EVERYTHING has unintended consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
Click to expand...


The point went way over your pointy little head.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men take advantage of bitches who drink too much.  Grow up about them dressing as women so they can watch you poop.  That's what the Internet is for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who ATTACKED a little girl in a ladies' room the other day?  There are others like him who would take advantage of this situation.  Don't be stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post it, bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post what, fool?  It's been all over the news.  You live under a rock?  Oh yeah, that is probably your home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, either post it or shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't, and guess what?  There is nothing you can do about it.    Maybe it's time you took your nap, old lady . . . or man.
Click to expand...

Great, so you lied.  Bet it was this lie?

Claim: A man claiming to be transgender allegedly assaulted a young girl in a Chicago restroom.



Mostly False
WHAT'S TRUE: A man entered a women's restroom at a Chicago restaurant and allegedly assaulted a young girl.

WHAT'S FALSE: The man was not transgender, nor did he claim to be.

Man Choked Girl in Bathroom Claiming Transgender Access Rights


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who ATTACKED a little girl in a ladies' room the other day?  There are others like him who would take advantage of this situation.  Don't be stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Post it, bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post what, fool?  It's been all over the news.  You live under a rock?  Oh yeah, that is probably your home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, either post it or shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't, and guess what?  There is nothing you can do about it.    Maybe it's time you took your nap, old lady . . . or man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you lied.  Bet it was this lie?
> 
> Man Choked Girl in Bathroom Claiming Transgender Access Rights
Click to expand...


I lied?  Where?  I said that the man who entered the ladies' room and choked the girl isn't the only weirdo, and that there will be some weirdos who WILL take advantage of this current situation to enter a ladies' room at some point in the future.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point went way over your pointy little head.
Click to expand...

Nope, just your "feelings", you lying bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

So there, I proved you wrong yet again. It must get tiring being wrong all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point went way over your pointy little head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just your "feelings", you lying bitch.
Click to expand...


I should call you mini melt down.  Every time you post, it's like you are having a mental breakdown.  Lol.  Too funny.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post it, bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post what, fool?  It's been all over the news.  You live under a rock?  Oh yeah, that is probably your home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, either post it or shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't, and guess what?  There is nothing you can do about it.    Maybe it's time you took your nap, old lady . . . or man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you lied.  Bet it was this lie?
> 
> Man Choked Girl in Bathroom Claiming Transgender Access Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lied?  Where?  I said that the man who entered the ladies' room and choked the girl isn't the only weirdo, and that there will be some weirdos who WILL take advantage of this current situation to enter a ladies' room at some point in the future.
Click to expand...

How do you know?

Right, you don't, that's your "feeling".


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point went way over your pointy little head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just your "feelings", you lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should call you mini melt down.  Every time you post, it's like you are having a mental breakdown.  Lol.  Too funny.
Click to expand...

No melting is required to show what a useless lying **** you are.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> No melting is required to show what a useless lying **** you are.



Uh oh...   Looks like someone is coming to the realization that men getting legal access to the women's room isn't going to happen.  Too bad you forgot that women have rights too.  You knew you would push it too far.  We all knew you would.  And now you have arrived at that unfortunate door marked "women"...


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post what, fool?  It's been all over the news.  You live under a rock?  Oh yeah, that is probably your home.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, either post it or shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I won't, and guess what?  There is nothing you can do about it.    Maybe it's time you took your nap, old lady . . . or man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you lied.  Bet it was this lie?
> 
> Man Choked Girl in Bathroom Claiming Transgender Access Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lied?  Where?  I said that the man who entered the ladies' room and choked the girl isn't the only weirdo, and that there will be some weirdos who WILL take advantage of this current situation to enter a ladies' room at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Right, you don't, that's your "feeling".
Click to expand...


Crawl out from under your rock and watch the news once in a while!  I can understand why no man would want to watch YOU, but they will try to follow attractive women into the restroom!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to have an intelligent debate then you should first try and understand both arguements. You obviously haven't taken much time to try and understand the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
Click to expand...

I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.

I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point went way over your pointy little head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just your "feelings", you lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should call you mini melt down.  Every time you post, it's like you are having a mental breakdown.  Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No melting is required to show what a useless lying **** you are.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not lying about anything, so that makes you the liar around here.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
Click to expand...


Obviously NONE of you have ever been to a night club.  You have no idea what it's like in the REAL world.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, either post it or shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't, and guess what?  There is nothing you can do about it.    Maybe it's time you took your nap, old lady . . . or man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you lied.  Bet it was this lie?
> 
> Man Choked Girl in Bathroom Claiming Transgender Access Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lied?  Where?  I said that the man who entered the ladies' room and choked the girl isn't the only weirdo, and that there will be some weirdos who WILL take advantage of this current situation to enter a ladies' room at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Right, you don't, that's your "feeling".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crawl out from under your rock and watch the news once in a while!  I can understand why no man would want to watch YOU, but they will try to follow attractive women into the restroom!
Click to expand...

And all dressed like women, right ****?

You are an idiot bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
Click to expand...


So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No melting is required to show what a useless lying **** you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh...   Looks like someone is coming to the realization that men getting legal access to the women's room isn't going to happen.  Too bad you forgot that women have rights too.  You knew you would push it too far.  We all knew you would.  And now you have arrived at that unfortunate door marked "women"...
Click to expand...

Transgenders already have access, all over the place.  Doesn't bother me in the slightest, it bothers you.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point went way over your pointy little head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just your "feelings", you lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should call you mini melt down.  Every time you post, it's like you are having a mental breakdown.  Lol.  Too funny.
Click to expand...

Will you two just get a room already?? It's so obvious


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point went way over your pointy little head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just your "feelings", you lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should call you mini melt down.  Every time you post, it's like you are having a mental breakdown.  Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you two just get a room already?? It's so obvious
Click to expand...


What's obvious?  That the poster is a psychopath?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't unsafe because some transgender person uses the stall next to you, bitch.  That's your "feelings" you want protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point went way over your pointy little head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just your "feelings", you lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should call you mini melt down.  Every time you post, it's like you are having a mental breakdown.  Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you two just get a room already?? It's so obvious
Click to expand...


It claims it's a woman, and I'm not gay, so . . . no.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> No melting is required to show what a useless lying **** you are.





Silhouette said:


> Uh oh...   Looks like someone is coming to the realization that men getting legal access to the women's room isn't going to happen.  Too bad you forgot that women have rights too.  You knew you would push it too far.  We all knew you would.  And now you have arrived at that unfortunate door marked "women"...





Jack4jill said:


> Transgenders already have access, all over the place.  Doesn't bother me in the slightest, it bothers you.


And 17 million women rape survivors too.  Don't forget them!  (you always do)..


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No melting is required to show what a useless lying **** you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh...   Looks like someone is coming to the realization that men getting legal access to the women's room isn't going to happen.  Too bad you forgot that women have rights too.  You knew you would push it too far.  We all knew you would.  And now you have arrived at that unfortunate door marked "women"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders already have access, all over the place.  Doesn't bother me in the slightest, it bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And 17 million women rape survivors too.  Don't forget them!  (you always do)..
Click to expand...

Non-issue.


----------



## Silhouette

Did you get that ladies?  You 17 million rape survivors are a "non issue" to the democratic party.  Just suck it up and let men in your showers.  Just push down that PTSD.  You don't have any rights..


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
Click to expand...

There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
Click to expand...


Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.  

Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. *Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park*, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.



The difference being of course that women in parks and on subways aren't taking their clothes off for private hygiene rituals like bathrooms and showers.

Nope.  This one is dead in the water.  Jack4Jill is currently wrestling through the grieving process of what s/he knows is the inevitable outcome of this.  Women have rights behind doors marked "women".

Caso cerrado.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. *Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park*, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being of course that women in parks and on subways aren't taking their clothes off for private hygiene rituals like bathrooms and showers.
> 
> Nope.  This one is dead in the water.  Jack4Jill is currently wrestling through the grieving process of what s/he knows is the inevitable outcome of this.  Women have rights behind doors marked "women".
> 
> Caso cerrado.
Click to expand...



You are as dumb as that other stupid ****.  Just like gay marriage, you couldn't hit a target if we dropped on your head.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your honesty


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
Click to expand...


Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. *Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park*, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being of course that women in parks and on subways aren't taking their clothes off for private hygiene rituals like bathrooms and showers.
> 
> Nope.  This one is dead in the water.  Jack4Jill is currently wrestling through the grieving process of what s/he knows is the inevitable outcome of this.  Women have rights behind doors marked "women".
> 
> Caso cerrado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are as dumb as that other stupid ****.  Just like gay marriage, you couldn't hit a target if we dropped on your head.
Click to expand...


You're the only dumb one around here.  You couldn't even argue your way out of a paper bag.  That's why you resort to name calling every time.  That is a sign of stupidity.  Lol.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. *Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park*, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being of course that women in parks and on subways aren't taking their clothes off for private hygiene rituals like bathrooms and showers.
> 
> Nope.  This one is dead in the water.  Jack4Jill is currently wrestling through the grieving process of what s/he knows is the inevitable outcome of this.  Women have rights behind doors marked "women".
> 
> Caso cerrado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are as dumb as that other stupid ****.  Just like gay marriage, you couldn't hit a target if we dropped on your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only dumb one around here.  You couldn't even argue your way out of a paper bag.  That's why you resort to name calling every time.  That is a sign of stupidity.  Lol.
Click to expand...

It's the sign of dealing with a useless stupid ****.

After a time that's annoying but I'm done with you, you stopped being entertaining days ago.

Go fear who is in the stall next to you.  No one but you and that other moron cares.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. *Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park*, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being of course that women in parks and on subways aren't taking their clothes off for private hygiene rituals like bathrooms and showers.
> 
> Nope.  This one is dead in the water.  Jack4Jill is currently wrestling through the grieving process of what s/he knows is the inevitable outcome of this.  Women have rights behind doors marked "women".
> 
> Caso cerrado.
Click to expand...

Nobody is arguing with that... The discussion is about the simple question... Is a transgender woman a woman? You say "no, penis = man"... Your opposition says "yes, psychological identity = woman"
It's actually a fascinating debate


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
Click to expand...

What risk?  The same you have now?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. *Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park*, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being of course that women in parks and on subways aren't taking their clothes off for private hygiene rituals like bathrooms and showers.
> 
> Nope.  This one is dead in the water.  Jack4Jill is currently wrestling through the grieving process of what s/he knows is the inevitable outcome of this.  Women have rights behind doors marked "women".
> 
> Caso cerrado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are as dumb as that other stupid ****.  Just like gay marriage, you couldn't hit a target if we dropped on your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the only dumb one around here.  You couldn't even argue your way out of a paper bag.  That's why you resort to name calling every time.  That is a sign of stupidity.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the sign of dealing with a useless stupid ****.
> 
> After a time that's annoying but I'm done with you, you stopped being entertaining days ago.
> 
> Go fear who is in the stall next to you.  No one but you and that other moron cares.
Click to expand...


Ba-ha-ha!  You just can't argue against my points in a coherent and adult manner.    Go on home with your ball.  Lol.


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> You're the only dumb one around here.  You couldn't even argue your way out of a paper bag.  That's why you resort to name calling every time.  That is a sign of stupidity.  Lol.



Actually I was watching Jack4Jill's posts devolve during just this day into scathing vitriol.  A sure sign that the stage of grief of denial is shifting into anger.  Then will come bargaining and finally acceptance that the 17 million rape survivors behind doors marked "women" will prevail..

S/he's just squirming right now.  Back off and give it room to process.  Acceptance is inevitable..


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
Click to expand...


Wait.  Didn't you just say you were "done with me."  That I was no longer "entertaining" for you?    You are one angry and confused individual, eh?


----------



## Jack4jill

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. *Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park*, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being of course that women in parks and on subways aren't taking their clothes off for private hygiene rituals like bathrooms and showers.
> 
> Nope.  This one is dead in the water.  Jack4Jill is currently wrestling through the grieving process of what s/he knows is the inevitable outcome of this.  Women have rights behind doors marked "women".
> 
> Caso cerrado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is arguing with that... The discussion is about the simple question... Is a transgender woman a woman? You say "no, penis = man"... Your opposition says "yes, psychological identity = woman"
> It's actually a fascinating debate
Click to expand...

You'd better base male and female on looks, you can't use genetics.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the only dumb one around here.  You couldn't even argue your way out of a paper bag.  That's why you resort to name calling every time.  That is a sign of stupidity.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was watching Jack4Jill's posts devolve during just this day into scathing vitriol.  A sure sign that the stage of grief of denial is shifting into anger.  Then will come bargaining and finally acceptance that the 17 million rape survivors behind doors marked "women" will prevail..
Click to expand...

You are an amazing idiot, just like you were on gay marriage, now the law of the land.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
Click to expand...


I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.  Didn't you just say you were "done with me."  That I was no longer "entertaining" for you?    You are one angry and confused individual, eh?
Click to expand...

That wasn't for you, ****.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
Click to expand...

B period, S period.


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the only dumb one around here.  You couldn't even argue your way out of a paper bag.  That's why you resort to name calling every time.  That is a sign of stupidity.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was watching Jack4Jill's posts devolve during just this day into scathing vitriol.  A sure sign that the stage of grief of denial is shifting into anger.  Then will come bargaining and finally acceptance that the 17 million rape survivors behind doors marked "women" will prevail..
> 
> S/he's just squirming right now.  Back off and give it room to process.  Acceptance is inevitable..
Click to expand...


The poster even BEGINS arguments in this manner, no "devolving" necessary.  Just a rude pig.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B period, S period.
Click to expand...


What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a significant risk I think it's just the right thing to do. There was also a risk to freeing slaves it was called the civil war...


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.  Didn't you just say you were "done with me."  That I was no longer "entertaining" for you?    You are one angry and confused individual, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't for you, ****.
Click to expand...


You quoted my post, genius.    And the melt down continues!


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . either you are saying that you don't believe that scenario could EVER happen, that no man would ever try a stunt like that to gain access to a ladies' room, OR you are saying that you believe the risk to females is worth it to you in order to make the trannies "feel" good.  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> There is possibility for any scenario to happen, I wouldn't deny that. Women could get violated in a subway car, or a public park, or a guy can dress up like a girl and sneak into a bathroom right now. I just think that arguement is a blatant politicalization. I could use the same case for guns and weapons. Isn't it possible that a psycho could go buy a gun and kill a bunch of people? Don't you care about people? If you support guns I guess you're supporting the murder of innocent people... See it's a ridiculous arguement. Just tell the truth, you think trannys are weird and you don't want to support, promote or mix their culture with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are talking about a constitutional RIGHT.  There is no constitutional right for men to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Do I think they are weird?  Yes, of course I do.  I've met a couple of nice ones here online.  I don't have anything personal against them.  I wouldn't be "mean" to one either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's a significant risk I think it's just the right thing to do. There was also a risk to freeing slaves it was called the civil war...
Click to expand...


That is nothing close to being the same thing.  You are NOT honest.  That much is obvious.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B period, S period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
Click to expand...

You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.

No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your honesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.  Didn't you just say you were "done with me."  That I was no longer "entertaining" for you?    You are one angry and confused individual, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't for you, ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted my post, genius.    And the melt down continues!
Click to expand...

Because I wanted people to respond to it, bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> 
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B period, S period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
Click to expand...


Of course they will!  There are all kinds of wack jobs out there . . . like you!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> 
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.  Didn't you just say you were "done with me."  That I was no longer "entertaining" for you?    You are one angry and confused individual, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't for you, ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted my post, genius.    And the melt down continues!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I wanted people to respond to it, bitch.
Click to expand...


Well, I did respond to it.  It was stupid anyways, just like everything you say.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B period, S period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they will!  There are all kinds of wack jobs out there . . . like you!
Click to expand...

BS.  You know nothing of the kind.  That's just your fear-mongering.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if only YOU could be honest.  So, you think it is worth the risk to women and children in order to spare the transsexuals' feelings, right?
> 
> 
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B period, S period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
Click to expand...


I see that you are STILL responding to my posts too.    I win.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.  Didn't you just say you were "done with me."  That I was no longer "entertaining" for you?    You are one angry and confused individual, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't for you, ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted my post, genius.    And the melt down continues!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I wanted people to respond to it, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I did respond to it.  It was stupid anyways, just like everything you say.
Click to expand...

Stupid is the one who thinks a big hairy guy in a dress is going to get off watching her pee.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> B period, S period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they will!  There are all kinds of wack jobs out there . . . like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS.  You know nothing of the kind.  That's just your fear-mongering.
Click to expand...


Sure I know.  I live in the real world.  I had a guy break into my home before.  You don't think they would?  You don't know jack shit, jackass.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What risk?  The same you have now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I already explained that earlier in the thread when I said that before if a person who was clearly a MAN entered the ladies' room, we could complain, the man would be thrown out, perhaps the police even called to investigate. Now, all that same man has to do is put on a dress and say he thinks he's a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B period, S period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that you are STILL responding to my posts too.    I win.
Click to expand...

If that's a win, I can't help you.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> B period, S period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they will!  There are all kinds of wack jobs out there . . . like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS.  You know nothing of the kind.  That's just your fear-mongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I know.  I live in the real world.  I had a guy break into my home before.  You don't think they would?  You don't know jack shit, jackass.
Click to expand...

Was he wearing a dress?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's BS?  Why can't you argue for your position?
> 
> 
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they will!  There are all kinds of wack jobs out there . . . like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS.  You know nothing of the kind.  That's just your fear-mongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I know.  I live in the real world.  I had a guy break into my home before.  You don't think they would?  You don't know jack shit, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he wearing a dress?
Click to expand...


There are men who will stalk, rape and murder women, fool.  You don't think they would put on a dress in order to get to a woman?  There are all kinds of nuts and crazies out there in the REAL world, fool.  We don't live in your idealistic la-la land.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can still complain, just make sure it's valid, you dumb ****.
> 
> No man is just going to throw on a dress and think he can pop in and get away with it.  That's your paranoid nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will!  There are all kinds of wack jobs out there . . . like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS.  You know nothing of the kind.  That's just your fear-mongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I know.  I live in the real world.  I had a guy break into my home before.  You don't think they would?  You don't know jack shit, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he wearing a dress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are men who will stalk, rape and murder women, fool.  You don't think they would put on a dress in order to get to a woman?  There are all kinds of nuts and crazies out there in the REAL world, fool.  We don't live in your idealistic la-la land.
Click to expand...

Try worrying about men, instead of transgender men.  Transgender men are not who you are going to get raped or murdered by.  Those you call boyfriends and husbands.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they will!  There are all kinds of wack jobs out there . . . like you!
> 
> 
> 
> BS.  You know nothing of the kind.  That's just your fear-mongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I know.  I live in the real world.  I had a guy break into my home before.  You don't think they would?  You don't know jack shit, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he wearing a dress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are men who will stalk, rape and murder women, fool.  You don't think they would put on a dress in order to get to a woman?  There are all kinds of nuts and crazies out there in the REAL world, fool.  We don't live in your idealistic la-la land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try worrying about men, instead of transgender men.  Transgender men are not who you are going to get raped or murdered by.  Those you call boyfriends and husbands.
Click to expand...


No kidding . . . really?  That was never my point at all.  Like I said, my point flew right over your head.  You don't understand and that isn't surprising.


----------



## Clementine

Pop23 said:


> And the assurance that one will, and the other won't use the woman's restroom?



What the left is refusing to acknowledge is that this wasn't a problem.   Transgenders who believed they were women dressed like women and blended in.

It is fairly rare to encounter a transgender since they make up such a tiny percent of the population and no one feared them.   Perverts make up a much larger percent of the population and you are far more likely to encounter one of them.    So, yes, people will be vary of anyone now and this law is to blame.    Instead of not making a big deal out of it, this law calls what is likely unwanted attention to transgenders and will make people more wary because no one can tell if a man is a real transgender or not.   Of course, the first clue is that they are dressed like a man.   When we have incidents, like the man in Chicago taking advantage of the law and attacking a young girl, people will begin to have a more negative view of transgenders.   Not fair, but they are being lumped in with every weirdo who uses the law to their advantage.     A law supposedly made to help them will open the door for the sick scum who do want to attack.  

Some say they won't, but they already have.   A man need not be in a dress to choose the ladies room and that part needs to be changed if this law stands.    There was no need for the law because no one questioned it when women, or those who looked like women, used the ladies rooms.     Allowing people to use any bathroom they want with no questions asked is just plain stupid.

Some people are actually born with both gender parts.   In those cases, the parents generally choose a gender for them and the thinking is that it will make things easier and they don't want the child to feel like a freak.   Sometimes, they choose wrong.    It's a rare problem, but it happens and in those cases, you can have a woman in a man's body or vice versa. 

It's just rare and there was no need to call negative attention to it by suddenly creating a law to solve a non-existent problem.    If a person is having identity issues, being the only one in the shower room with male body parts sure isn't going to cure those issues and it certainly isn't going to help the others that have to deal with it.


----------



## Pop23

Jack4jill said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think people are dying to perv on women and children and thats the motivation behind a movement to create a more accepting environment for individuals that suffer from a gender identity disorder?
> 
> Open your eyes man and stop distorting the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it opens the door for any man to put on a dress and be in the ladies' room, no questions asked.  That is not a distortion, and yes, some men ARE dying to perv on women and children.  Read the news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The fact is any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room now and no one is going to do anything.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's entertainment to a progressive. Anything that they can do to prove they're "special"
> 
> Even scaring the hell out of rape survivors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape survivors aren't mental toddlers like you people, they don't panic when they see a man peeing.
> 
> Do they hide away for the rest of their lives in special vagina-only worlds?
Click to expand...


Such compassion


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> So any freak or psycho or voyeur can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he "feels" like a female, and go into the ladies room and take a crap right next to your vulnerable little 10-year-old girl.  Nice.  That's real "progressive" of you.  You guys must be SO proud of yourselves.



It's more than that.  

Laws like these, civil rights like the DOJ is claiming, allow those that are similar in nature use of accomodations in the same manner. 

If the claim is made that a trans male is similar to a Woman, then any Man can claim he is similar to the trans male. 

It's a road we should not travel.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS.  You know nothing of the kind.  That's just your fear-mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I know.  I live in the real world.  I had a guy break into my home before.  You don't think they would?  You don't know jack shit, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he wearing a dress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are men who will stalk, rape and murder women, fool.  You don't think they would put on a dress in order to get to a woman?  There are all kinds of nuts and crazies out there in the REAL world, fool.  We don't live in your idealistic la-la land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try worrying about men, instead of transgender men.  Transgender men are not who you are going to get raped or murdered by.  Those you call boyfriends and husbands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding . . . really?  That was never my point at all.  Like I said, my point flew right over your head.  You don't understand and that isn't surprising.
Click to expand...


There is no stranger rape?

Stop the presses! And the unicorn she's riding


----------



## Pop23

Flopper said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are.
> 
> A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that.
> 
> Neither does enabling them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
Click to expand...


It can't come remotely close to changing everything else. 

We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman. 

I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman. 

And that's fact.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pleased that any man can put on a dress and walk into a ladies room and nobody can do anything?  This is a "good" thing to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proposing we have bathroom bouncers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked the question.  You don't answer a question with a question.  You aren't that 'suave."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies. Let me try again. I Am fine and happy at the accessibility we have with our public restrooms, I can usually always find one when I need one and I think that is a great thing. I don't think there is a problem with guys in dresses molesting girls nor do I think there will be if we become more accepting of transgenders. I definitely don't think there needs to be government interference on the issue. speaking words of wisdom, let us pee
> 
> Now your turn, are you calling for genital checkers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be what you guys want!  Yes, any guy can now just put on a dress and CLAIM he feels like a woman and go into the ladies' room.  ANY guy can do that now.  Stop denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we reading the same thread? Yes a guy can do that now, a guy could have done that 50 years ago, no body is monitoring bathrooms. If a guy does that and harms a girl he is getting arrested, nothing is threatening to change that
Click to expand...


And if the tranny is assaulted while using the biological correct restroom, not only is the perp arrested, he faces federal hate crimes.  

Settled now?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> Did you get that ladies?  You 17 million rape survivors are a "non issue" to the democratic party.  Just suck it up and let men in your showers.  Just push down that PTSD.  You don't have any rights..



  It shouldn't be surprising, given that this is the same party that has, as its current leading Presidential candidate, a woman who appears to have willfully and knowingly enabled and protected a violent rapist, and helped to cove up his crimes by attacking his victims.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that ladies?  You 17 million rape survivors are a "non issue" to the democratic party.  Just suck it up and let men in your showers.  Just push down that PTSD.  You don't have any rights..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be surprising, given that this is the same party that has, as its current leading Presidential candidate, a woman who appears to have willfully and knowingly enabled and protected a violent rapist, and helped to cove up his crimes by attacking his victims.
Click to expand...

Well, your point being that any politician who doesn't adamantly stand up for these rape survivors on this bathroom thing is as good as dead.  I agree.

You're aware that Trump supports men in women's restrooms right?  Just wasn't sure if you saw the video on that.  If Hillary is smart enough to draw a line in the sand here, or at least remain conspicuously quiet about it (which will still be bad because someone is going to ask her about it sooner or later), she might steal a great deal of votes from Trump.

Of course that would mean she's have to risk Rachael Maddow destroying her chances at POTUS for daring to stand up to even the most absurd demands of the Church of LGBT..


----------



## Bonzi

Any man can dress up like a woman and go in a women's bathroom if they really wanted to
This just makes it easier - 

The dumbest thing is how much discussion there is about it - crazy


----------



## Silhouette

Bonzi said:


> Any man can dress up like a woman and go in a women's bathroom if they really wanted to
> This just makes it easier -
> 
> *The dumbest thing is how much discussion there is about it - crazy*


Unless you're one of the 17 million rape survivors who would suffer instant PTSD finding a man in your restroom or showering area.

Just shove that sucker through eh?  "Best not to talk about it; just do it...men in the ladies room and let's move on!..."

How about NO?


----------



## Bonzi

The US is going to hell in a handbasket anyway.....
Talk to your congressman
OR leave the country


----------



## Siete

I get it ..... RW men want trannie men to wear dresses in mens bathrooms .. they want to keep the "girls with dicks" all to themselves.


makes sense now.


----------



## Pop23

So Men can now legally have babies

Guess that whole Roe V Wade thingy is just bullshit now. 

How many women will make a sports team now that we all are legally the same?


----------



## Siete

Pop23 said:


> So Men can now legally have babies
> 
> Guess that whole Roe V Wade thingy is just bullshit now.
> 
> How many women will make a sports team now that we all are legally the same?



all the RW men want to give the trannies the opportunity to have a child ...


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Men can now legally have babies
> 
> Guess that whole Roe V Wade thingy is just bullshit now.
> 
> How many women will make a sports team now that we all are legally the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the RW men want to give the trannies the opportunity to have a child ...
Click to expand...


After you


----------



## Silhouette

Bonzi said:


> The US is going to hell in a handbasket anyway.....
> Talk to your congressman
> OR leave the country


No, discuss loud, boisterous and clear all over the internet, or leave the discussion.  I know the hits on this topic are bothering you.  Oh, how you wish this cat could be shoved back in the bag.


----------



## Siete

Pop23 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Men can now legally have babies
> 
> Guess that whole Roe V Wade thingy is just bullshit now.
> 
> How many women will make a sports team now that we all are legally the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the RW men want to give the trannies the opportunity to have a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After you
Click to expand...



apparently you want chicks with dicks in the mens room ... yes or no?


----------



## Silhouette

Siete said:


> apparently you want chicks with dicks in the mens room ... yes or no?



The reverse issue is a strawman because 17 million men aren't rape survivors from women.  However, those numbers hold for women who are rape survivors from men.  Behind doors marked "women" where real, actual women bare themselves for personal hygiene, the threat of PTSD finding a man in there with them negates any "rights" a man playing pretend might also be fantasizing he has..


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Men can now legally have babies
> 
> Guess that whole Roe V Wade thingy is just bullshit now.
> 
> How many women will make a sports team now that we all are legally the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the RW men want to give the trannies the opportunity to have a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> apparently you want chicks with dicks in the mens room ... yes or no?
Click to expand...


They ain't chicks if they got dicks. 

You got a reality problem

Explain


----------



## Siete

Silhouette said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently you want chicks with dicks in the mens room ... yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse issue is a strawman because 17 million men aren't rape survivors from women.  However, those numbers hold for women who are rape survivors from men.  Behind doors marked "women" where real, actual women bare themselves for personal hygiene, the threat of PTSD finding a man in there with them negates any "rights" a man playing pretend might also be fantasizing he has..
Click to expand...


you just want to know if a man wearing a dress sits down or stands up when he's pissing ... if he goes in the womens room and closes the door to a stall, you'll never know ... if he goes in the mens room and hits a urinal, he stands up,you can see his junk and your curiosity is satisfied ..

got it.


kinda gay IMO... but who am I to judge.


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Men can now legally have babies
> 
> Guess that whole Roe V Wade thingy is just bullshit now.
> 
> How many women will make a sports team now that we all are legally the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the RW men want to give the trannies the opportunity to have a child ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> apparently you want chicks with dicks in the mens room ... yes or no?
Click to expand...


Sooooooo

Men are supposed to be uncomfortable with this, and women won't?

You can't make such dumbfuckery up if you tried.


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently you want chicks with dicks in the mens room ... yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse issue is a strawman because 17 million men aren't rape survivors from women.  However, those numbers hold for women who are rape survivors from men.  Behind doors marked "women" where real, actual women bare themselves for personal hygiene, the threat of PTSD finding a man in there with them negates any "rights" a man playing pretend might also be fantasizing he has..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just want to know if a man wearing a dress sits down or stands up when he's pissing ... if he goes in the womens room and closes the door to a stall, you'll never know ... if he goes in the mens room and hits a urinal, he stands up,you can see his junk and your curiosity is satisfied ..
> 
> got it.
> 
> 
> kinda gay IMO... but who am I to judge.
Click to expand...


Gays can judge gayness far better then the rest of us.


----------



## Siete

here's a novel concept for all you old RW coots ..

no more greeting at Walmart ..

you can get a job checking mens junk and directing traffic at public crappers ...


----------



## Silhouette

Pop23 said:


> Sooooooo
> 
> Men are supposed to be uncomfortable with this, and women won't?



What women or anyone else thinks doesn't matter.  The Church of LGBT has an Agenda and nothing is going to stop it.  Give any one of their drones truth serum and they'll admit this is exactly the case.


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> here's a novel concept for all you old RW coots ..
> 
> no more greeting at Walmart ..
> 
> you can get a job checking mens junk and directing traffic at public crappers ...



You could turn you're hobby into a profession!


----------



## Bonzi

I think women/people born with female parts go to women's room
I think men/people born with male parts go to men's room

That would be my decision if up to me.


----------



## Bonzi

If you have an operation and have a penis implanted, men's room
If you have an operation and have a penis removed, women's room


----------



## Siete

Pop23 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a novel concept for all you old RW coots ..
> 
> no more greeting at Walmart ..
> 
> you can get a job checking mens junk and directing traffic at public crappers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could turn you're hobby into a profession!
Click to expand...


a guy wearing a dress goes into the womens room, walks in a stall,shuts the door, and pisses ... for you to be offended you'd have to look under the door or over the door ... which one d you like better,over or under?

I go to the mens room, unlike you.


----------



## Bonzi

input/output  .... unless an electrical outlet/device .... should not be in same restroom


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a novel concept for all you old RW coots ..
> 
> no more greeting at Walmart ..
> 
> you can get a job checking mens junk and directing traffic at public crappers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could turn you're hobby into a profession!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a guy wearing a dress goes into the womens room, walks in a stall,shuts the door, and pisses ... for you to be offended you'd have to look under the door or over the door ... which one d you like better,over or under?
> 
> I go to the mens room, unlike you.
Click to expand...


I don't actually care, but I'm not a woman. They tell me they have a huge problem with it. I honor women, so I support what they want as it concerns to their privacy. 

You wear a dress all you want. And go to the men's restroom. 

Don't worry, I'll protect ya lil fella.


----------



## Siete

Pop23 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a novel concept for all you old RW coots ..
> 
> no more greeting at Walmart ..
> 
> you can get a job checking mens junk and directing traffic at public crappers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could turn you're hobby into a profession!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a guy wearing a dress goes into the womens room, walks in a stall,shuts the door, and pisses ... for you to be offended you'd have to look under the door or over the door ... which one d you like better,over or under?
> 
> I go to the mens room, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't actually care, but I'm not a woman. They tell me they have a huge problem with it. I honor women, so I support what they want as it concerns to their privacy.
> 
> You wear a dress all you want. And go to the men's restroom.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll protect ya lil fella.
Click to expand...


you actually don't care?


then what the hell are you bitching about?


----------



## Siete

transgender woman ...








someone tell me another woman can tell  ... 99.999%% of all you whining RW boi's damn sure couldn't.


----------



## Siete

like HIM better?







sure ya do.


----------



## P@triot

_Boom_! A transgender person delivers a knockout blow to libtards and their sick bathroom movement...

And I know that theNorth Carolina bill and others like it are not anti-LGBT.

“*L*” is for lesbian. The bill is not anti-lesbian because lesbians have no desire to enter a stinky men’s restroom. Lesbians will use the women’s room without a second thought. So the law is not anti-L.

“*G*” is for gay. Gay men have no interest in using women’s bathrooms. So the law is not anti-G.

“*B*” is for bi-sexual. The “B” in the LGBT have never been confused about their gender. Theirs is also a sexual preference only that doesn’t affect choice of restroom or locker room.

“*T*” is for transgender. The “T” identifies a person who has undergone hormone therapy and gender reassignment surgery, and legally changes the gender marker on his or her birth certificate.

The North Carolina law is not anti-T because the law clearly states that the appropriate restroom is the one that corresponds to the gender stated on the birth certificate. Therefore, a transgender person with a birth certificate that reads “female” uses the female restroom, even if the gender noted at birth was male.

So, you see, the law is not anti-LGBT. What then is all the uproar about?

What has arisen is a new breed emerging among young people that falls outside the purview of the LGBT: the gender nonconformists.

Gender nonconformists, who constitute a miniscule fraction of society, want to be allowed to designate gender on a fluid basis, based on their feelings at the moment.

I call this group “gender defiant” because they protest against the definition of fixed gender identities of male and female. The gender defiant individuals are not like traditional transgender or transsexual persons who struggle with gender dysphoria and want hormone therapy, hormone blockers, and eventually, reassignment surgery. The gender defiant group doesn’t want to conform, comply, or identify with traditional gender norms of male and female. They want to have gender fluidity, flowing freely from one gender to another, by the hour or day, as they feel like it.

A Former Transgender Person’s Take on Obama’s Bathroom Directive


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.



A "follower" are you?    Lol.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> transgender woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me another woman can tell  ... 99.999%% of all you whining RW boi's damn sure couldn't.



Keep telling yourself that junior. At the end of the day - no man would ever look like that. _Ever_. So one of two things has occurred here.

1.) You pulled down a picture of an actual woman and tried to pass it off as a man (most likely since libtards lie 24x7)

2.) This "man" underwent surgery as well as a host of hormone therapies, all of which violate the Hypocratic Oath of physicians (do no harm). Performing surgery and prescribing medications when there is no medial need is doing _tremendous_ harm.

So either way, your weak argument fails miserably.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.


Keep telling yourself that junior. At the end of the day - no man would ever look like that. _Ever_. So one of two things has occurred here.

1.) You pulled down a picture of an actual woman and tried to pass it off as a man (most likely since libtards lie 24x7)

2.) This "man" underwent surgery as well as a host of hormone therapies, all of which violate the Hypocratic Oath of physicians (do no harm). Performing surgery and prescribing medications when there is no medial need is doing _tremendous_ harm.

So either way, your weak argument fails miserably.


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.



This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that junior. At the end of the day - no man would ever look like that. _Ever_. So one of two things has occurred here.
> 
> 1.) You pulled down a picture of an actual woman and tried to pass it off as a man (most likely since libtards lie 24x7)
> 
> 2.) This "man" underwent surgery as well as a host of hormone therapies, all of which violate the Hypocratic Oath of physicians (do no harm). Performing surgery and prescribing medications when there is no medial need is doing _tremendous_ harm.
> 
> So either way, your weak argument fails miserably.
Click to expand...


They are actually transsexuals.  Pictures are one thing though.  Usually when you see them in person, you can tell something is "off" about them.  Usually the Asians can pass off being the other gender more easily, because they are a "small" people and have very similar facial features.  

Pictures can be edited and photo shopped too though.  Like I said, when you see them in person and close up, you can usually tell something's not "right" with them.


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that junior. At the end of the day - no man would ever look like that. _Ever_. So one of two things has occurred here.
> 
> 1.) You pulled down a picture of an actual woman and tried to pass it off as a man (most likely since libtards lie 24x7)
> 
> 2.) This "man" underwent surgery as well as a host of hormone therapies, all of which violate the Hypocratic Oath of physicians (do no harm). Performing surgery and prescribing medications when there is no medial need is doing _tremendous_ harm.
> 
> So either way, your weak argument fails miserably.
Click to expand...


If you use google chrome, you can right click on a picture and use "search google for this image."  It will come up that these are in fact trannies.  Just FYI.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
Click to expand...

Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress


----------



## ChrisL

These postoperative transsexuals are not what I'm concerned about anyways.  If I can't tell without close inspection, chances are I wouldn't notice these are not real females.  My concern is male predators who will pretend to be transgendered simply by wearing a dress and some makeup with the sole purpose of gaining access to the ladies' room and/or locker rooms.  

We have men who have the gall to go up to women in shopping malls, etc., and take "upskirt" photos of them, etc.  Of course we are going to have men who have the gall to don a dress and hang out in a ladies' room.  To deny that is simply naive and stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
Click to expand...


I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.


----------



## Siete

Rottweiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> transgender woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me another woman can tell  ... 99.999%% of all you whining RW boi's damn sure couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that junior. At the end of the day - no man would ever look like that. _Ever_. So one of two things has occurred here.
> 
> 1.) You pulled down a picture of an actual woman and tried to pass it off as a man (most likely since libtards lie 24x7)
> 
> 2.) This "man" underwent surgery as well as a host of hormone therapies, all of which violate the Hypocratic Oath of physicians (do no harm). Performing surgery and prescribing medications when there is no medial need is doing _tremendous_ harm.
> 
> So either way, your weak argument fails miserably.
Click to expand...



you were just jonesing for a link ... got wood did ya?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...fbieCbR-BDwxIJISXigtGg_g&ust=1463593461320120


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> transgender woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me another woman can tell  ... 99.999%% of all you whining RW boi's damn sure couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that junior. At the end of the day - no man would ever look like that. _Ever_. So one of two things has occurred here.
> 
> 1.) You pulled down a picture of an actual woman and tried to pass it off as a man (most likely since libtards lie 24x7)
> 
> 2.) This "man" underwent surgery as well as a host of hormone therapies, all of which violate the Hypocratic Oath of physicians (do no harm). Performing surgery and prescribing medications when there is no medial need is doing _tremendous_ harm.
> 
> So either way, your weak argument fails miserably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you were just jonesing for a link ... got wood did ya?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjppqTf1OHMAhWFWSYKHY-vAdAQjhwIBQ&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pz4DHFbaGQ&psig=AFQjCNGWrmfbieCbR-BDwxIJISXigtGg_g&ust=1463593461320120
Click to expand...


Seems like that would be you!


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> transgender woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me another woman can tell  ... 99.999%% of all you whining RW boi's damn sure couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that junior. At the end of the day - no man would ever look like that. _Ever_. So one of two things has occurred here.
> 
> 1.) You pulled down a picture of an actual woman and tried to pass it off as a man (most likely since libtards lie 24x7)
> 
> 2.) This "man" underwent surgery as well as a host of hormone therapies, all of which violate the Hypocratic Oath of physicians (do no harm). Performing surgery and prescribing medications when there is no medial need is doing _tremendous_ harm.
> 
> So either way, your weak argument fails miserably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you were just jonesing for a link ... got wood did ya?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjppqTf1OHMAhWFWSYKHY-vAdAQjhwIBQ&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pz4DHFbaGQ&psig=AFQjCNGWrmfbieCbR-BDwxIJISXigtGg_g&ust=1463593461320120
Click to expand...


Your postings today totally explain your views.  YOU want to believe they are "real" women.    Lol.


----------



## percysunshine

.
Let's cut to the chase here.

People with dicks can't go into the ladies room because they pee on the toilet lids.

Period...nuff said.


----------



## ChrisL

percysunshine said:


> .
> Let's cut to the chase here.
> 
> People with dicks can't go into the ladies room because they pee on the toilet lids.
> 
> Period...nuff said.



And leave the seat up.  Annoying!  Men don't flush their pee a lot of times either.


----------



## Pop23

Siete said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a novel concept for all you old RW coots ..
> 
> no more greeting at Walmart ..
> 
> you can get a job checking mens junk and directing traffic at public crappers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could turn you're hobby into a profession!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a guy wearing a dress goes into the womens room, walks in a stall,shuts the door, and pisses ... for you to be offended you'd have to look under the door or over the door ... which one d you like better,over or under?
> 
> I go to the mens room, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't actually care, but I'm not a woman. They tell me they have a huge problem with it. I honor women, so I support what they want as it concerns to their privacy.
> 
> You wear a dress all you want. And go to the men's restroom.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll protect ya lil fella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually don't care?
> 
> 
> then what the hell are you bitching about?
Click to expand...


Defending women. 

That's what Men do. 

I know that's a foreign concept to today's males, but decent dudes try and respect women.


----------



## Siete

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.
Click to expand...



liar ..

Open Your Mind.


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar ..
> 
> Open Your Mind.
Click to expand...


What am I "lying" about now?


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar ..
> 
> Open Your Mind.
Click to expand...


As much as you might desire these transsexuals, they are not really women.  They still have the same internal sexual organs that you have.    Lol.  They still have big hands, big feet, and they are normally overall bigger than a real woman.  The one that you posted above is 6 feet 2 inches tall.


----------



## Siete

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar ..
> 
> Open Your Mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I "lying" about now?
Click to expand...


link to your 'investigation" otherwise you're a liar ... get it you idiot?


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> like HIM better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar ..
> 
> Open Your Mind.
Click to expand...


Getting defensive, eh?  Lol.  Funny.


----------



## Jack4jill

Pop23 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's a novel concept for all you old RW coots ..
> 
> no more greeting at Walmart ..
> 
> you can get a job checking mens junk and directing traffic at public crappers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could turn you're hobby into a profession!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a guy wearing a dress goes into the womens room, walks in a stall,shuts the door, and pisses ... for you to be offended you'd have to look under the door or over the door ... which one d you like better,over or under?
> 
> I go to the mens room, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't actually care, but I'm not a woman. They tell me they have a huge problem with it. I honor women, so I support what they want as it concerns to their privacy.
> 
> You wear a dress all you want. And go to the men's restroom.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll protect ya lil fella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually don't care?
> 
> 
> then what the hell are you bitching about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending women.
> 
> That's what Men do.
> 
> I know that's a foreign concept to today's males, but decent dudes try and respect women.
Click to expand...

Defend them?  That would be nice instead of beating, raping, and murdering them.

And they have nothing to fear from transgender men.  Men acting like men is the problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar ..
> 
> Open Your Mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I "lying" about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link to your 'investigation" otherwise you're a liar ... get it you idiot?
Click to expand...


Why are you so angry that this is actually a big man wearing a lot of makeup with photoshopped images?    Now, now, is there any need for the name calling?  Must have something to do with your pathological hatred of REAL women, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "woman" has a ton of makeup on first of all, and it's quite easy to tell if you know what to look for.  Hands and feet for one thing.  Shoulder width is another.  They have "man" hands and feet and big shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I nailed wytchy on that several times. When I see a picture of a "woman" with shoulders as broad as mine and hands that are bigger, I know it's *not* a woman. If you notice, every picture that whytchy and her pals grab are of face only to avoid the 6-4" dude in the dress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a little investigating and this particular "model" pictured above is 6'2".  There are other pictures that more "questionable" as to the gender and looks like a total plastic job, not at all like a "natural" female.  Like I said, pics are one thing, seeing them face to face is something else.  You can usually tell something is not quite right about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> liar ..
> 
> Open Your Mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I "lying" about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link to your 'investigation" otherwise you're a liar ... get it you idiot?
Click to expand...


Am I ruining your tranny fantasy?  Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.


----------



## Pop23

Jack4jill said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could turn you're hobby into a profession!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy wearing a dress goes into the womens room, walks in a stall,shuts the door, and pisses ... for you to be offended you'd have to look under the door or over the door ... which one d you like better,over or under?
> 
> I go to the mens room, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't actually care, but I'm not a woman. They tell me they have a huge problem with it. I honor women, so I support what they want as it concerns to their privacy.
> 
> You wear a dress all you want. And go to the men's restroom.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll protect ya lil fella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually don't care?
> 
> 
> then what the hell are you bitching about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending women.
> 
> That's what Men do.
> 
> I know that's a foreign concept to today's males, but decent dudes try and respect women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defend them?  That would be nice instead of beating, raping, and murdering them.
> 
> And they have nothing to fear from transgender men.  Men acting like men is the problem.
Click to expand...


You realize that, under a Civil Rights suit, if successful ( not a prayer ), all restrooms would be unisex. 

You realize that, right?

So those scary men MUST be allowed in.


----------



## Siete

ChrisL said:


> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.



figures ... as I thought ... liar.

6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots

I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...

a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.


----------



## ChrisL

You see . . . here are some things we learn about in anatomy classes, the differences between men and women.  











Hope this helps!


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
Click to expand...


It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
Click to expand...


Or could, and it turned him on?


----------



## ChrisL

Now, just because you make the penis an "innie" and dispose of the scrotum, that doesn't magically change you into a woman.  It just gives you the appearance of a woman (to a limited extent - I've never seen a "postoperative vagina"), but you are still not actually a woman.  By all intents and purposes, you are still a man.  This is why they need questionable hormonal therapy for life and very extensive and potentially dangerous surgeries, to keep up the charade.


----------



## Siete

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
Click to expand...



nope all woman ... try one sometime!


----------



## ChrisL

Muscle tone is also a give away.  In pictures it may be hard to tell, but most of the long muscles are going to be more "developed" and more prominent on a man, even postoperatively and with hormone therapy.  There is only so much those things can accomplish.  The man is still going to have less fatty tissue than a woman and more muscle mass and muscle tone.  So there are definitely "give aways" especially when face to face with a transsexual, even a postoperative one.  Like I mentioned earlier, the hands and the feet will be bigger, and the shoulder width with usually be much larger.  The legs will also be longer.  Men have longer legs than women.  Height is another.  The average height for an American woman is 5'4" or 5'5", I believe.  Of course, this differs depending on which country the person is from, but the men are ALWAYS larger (barring the exceptions - like abnormally short men).


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
Click to expand...


How would you know?  Obviously you are confused.  Lol.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Now, just because you make the penis an "innie" and dispose of the scrotum, that doesn't magically change you into a woman.  It just gives you the appearance of a woman (to a limited extent - I've never seen a "postoperative vagina"), but you are still not actually a woman.  By all intents and purposes, you are still a man.  This is why they need questionable hormonal therapy for life and very extensive and potentially dangerous surgeries, to keep up the charade.



None of which should be encouraged


----------



## Silhouette

Pop23 said:


> You realize that, under a Civil Rights suit, if successful ( not a prayer ), all restrooms would be unisex.
> 
> You realize that, right?
> 
> So those scary men MUST be allowed in.



Oh no!  The truth!  Just play pretend, don't talk about it, and make it happen anyway and just see how it all works out!  Just like "sex change" operation!

(Sorry women rape victims, your PTSD takes a back seat to the Church of LGBT's dogma)


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
Click to expand...


So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.   

Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.  

I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.


----------



## Flopper

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Obama would keep his big mouth shut about "social" issues and do his JOB instead of trying to play "social justice warrior" role, this wouldn't be such a issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in North Carolina brought this whole conversation to the national stage with " house bill 2"
Click to expand...

*It's reminiscent of the white only signs on restrooms and water fountains.

According to law, this gal is going be using the women's restrooms in N.C.*








*Wonder how many men are going to be reporting this guy when he shows up in the men's restroom.*


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Obama would keep his big mouth shut about "social" issues and do his JOB instead of trying to play "social justice warrior" role, this wouldn't be such a issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in North Carolina brought this whole conversation to the national stage with " house bill 2"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's reminiscent of the white only signs on restrooms and water fountains.
> 
> According to law, this gal is going be using the women's restrooms in N.C.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonder how men are going to be reporting this guy when he shows up in the men's restroom.*
Click to expand...


No, it's not anything like that.  Lol.  Delusional.


----------



## Siete

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
Click to expand...



I don't even think about it. They don't bother me, I don't bother them.

It's the unhealthy obsession you and your ilk have that bothers me.


The End


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think about it. They don't bother me, I don't bother them.
> 
> It's the unhealthy obsession you and your ilk have that bothers me.
> 
> 
> The End
Click to expand...


I don't have an obsession.  I'm simply participating in a thread about them and giving my opinions and some facts on the matter.  Are you trying to say that if a person participates in a thread on a message board, that means they have an "obsession" with the topic?  Well, you've done your share of participating AND getting awfully angry about it.  So who has the obsession?


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Obama would keep his big mouth shut about "social" issues and do his JOB instead of trying to play "social justice warrior" role, this wouldn't be such a issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in North Carolina brought this whole conversation to the national stage with " house bill 2"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's reminiscent of the white only signs on restrooms and water fountains.
> 
> According to law, this gal is going be using the women's restrooms in N.C.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonder how many men are going to be reporting this guy when he shows up in the men's restroom.*
Click to expand...


God look at those godawful fake looking breasts.


----------



## Seawytch

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
Click to expand...


So where did you get your degree in psychology?


----------



## bendog

Silhouette said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Obama is making a political blunder, but the DOJ *documents require that a transgender student must identify in all ways, consistently with his preferred gender*.  So, the likelihood of some guy dressing in a dress to rape a girl in the bathroom is much less than a guy who truly identifies as a gal getting shite stomped out of him in the boys lavatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then....self-diagnosis.
> 
> Since when does that build a platform for a legal argument to subject women to men in hygiene chambers marked 'women' outside the door?  We're going to need MDs on both sides of this debate to weigh in on "how a man is actually a woman" before this can move forward to a resolution.
Click to expand...



I'm more than well aware of your views on gays, but your post is a distraction.  According to the DOJ, there's no "self-diagnosis."  Rather, the kid has to consistently, every day, show up dressed, behaving and requesting to be treated as a certain gender.

As I said, I think Obama is making a political blunder.  And, I also have serious questions about sports, and safety, and how the locker room thing works out.

HOWEVER, DOJ has every valid interest in making sure very effeminate males, who dress, wear make up, act in society are not having to use male restrooms in high schools.  There's a legitimate safety concern there.  And, it's just nonsense to think a male who acts and identifies as a girl is going to be a mass rapist of our virginal daughters.  And girls are not parading naked in school bathrooms.  I doubt the same safety concern exists for a very masculine girl, who consistently behaves as a male, to use a female restroom, and there may be a safety concern in her using the male restroom.  But, throughout this country's history (and others's as well) there have been people who have psychological (and perhaps biological) reasons to behave differently than their traditional gentiles usually indicate.

HS restrooms were pretty rugged places when I taught many years ago.  I'm sure they haven't gotten better.


----------



## kaz

Ame®icano said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all new.  Again you can't answer the question, suppose a sexual predator does figure cleverly somehow figure out the loophole and walks into a girls room in front of people unable to stop him and starts molesting middle schoolers.  You going to write to their parents and tell them it's OK because statistically they don't count?  How many victims would you need to decide that it does matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose the terrorist figure out the loophole to sneak into country as a refugee...
> 
> How many victims...
> 
> Ah, nevermind.
Click to expand...


You know we agree on that, right?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get an exact height.  Every blog about "her" says a different height, from 5'3" to 6'2".  Since it's really a man, I'm going with the larger height differential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
Click to expand...


What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...

BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...


----------



## kaz

Ame®icano said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better than that is using "current year" as an argument. That always cracks me up.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what you mean


----------



## Flopper

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have, transsexuals "feelings" get hurt if they have to use the men's room, so they want to use the ladies' room instead.  You all emphasize with their "feelings" and are willing to put everyone else at unease for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
Click to expand...

Raising a child with gender identification disorder is very difficult. It's really heart breaking to see children being rejected by their classmates, teachers, and often their parents for being the only thing they know how to be, themselves.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

In order to get women use to the idea that men will be using their bathrooms the left will make them attend desensitizing classes by forcing them to stroke the cock of some strange man.  This way they will be use to it happenning in the bathroom.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are feelings in quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raising a child with gender identification disorder is very difficult. It's really heart breaking to see children being rejected by their classmates, teachers, and often their parents for being the only thing they know how to be, themselves.
Click to expand...


Get use to it.  People get rejected for being themselves all the time.   I reject assholes all the time....


----------



## percysunshine

ChrisL said:


> You see . . . here are some things we learn about in anatomy classes, the differences between men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




So, like, men can pee standing up, and women have to pee sitting down?

Looks like physics to me.


----------



## Flopper

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders are 6 times more likely to attempt suicide and for transgender youths whose parents reject their gender identity, the rate jumps to 13 times.   School dropout, depression, drugs, and crime rates for transsexuals youths are all above the national averages.  If you're saying they would prefer their current life in lieu of a "normal" female, I think you're wrong.  Most of these people are miserable although with profession help they can adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are.
> 
> A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that.
> 
> Neither does enabling them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.


----------



## Flopper

SuperDemocrat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because safety should come before your hurt little feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think a transgender female in the men's room and vice versa would lead to confusion and violence don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned about the transgender people but not at all concerned about real women and little girls?  Hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am concerned about women and girls, I just don't see this discussion posing a threat.  When I first heard about this issue I thought it was pretty silly and it made me a little uncomfortable to be honest. There was not an easy answer so I did some research. At first I thought it was simple if you got a dick use the men's room if not use the women's. I started watching and reading stories especially stories of children that suffer from gender identity disorder and the many struggles they go through, I became sympathetic to their cause. I've always been one to stand up for the little guy, the weak, the underdog, the oppressed, the misunderstood. That's how I see transgender people and that's why I support a more accepting society for them. I am all for making any rules that are out in place, which I don't think any do need to be made... If of they must I support anything that addresses the safety concerns for all.
> 
> I hear people like you that obviously have no understanding of the mission and purpose of what the transgender's would like to happen. Instead people like you politicize rape victims, and little girls being molested to justify the simple fact that you disagree with the transgender lifestyle and do not want to mix your society with theirs. It's as simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raising a child with gender identification disorder is very difficult. It's really heart breaking to see children being rejected by their classmates, teachers, and often their parents for being the only thing they know how to be, themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get use to it.  People get rejected for being themselves all the time.   I reject assholes all the time....
Click to expand...

*We're not talking about individual rejection, we're talking about rejection by society.  You do not get use to that.*


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> figures ... as I thought ... liar.
> 
> 6'4" 240lbs.. size 13 boots
> 
> I dated a female model, she was 6'0" and wore a size 11 womans shoe ... she used to laugh and tell me I was the only man she ever dated that had bigger feet than her ...
> 
> a lot of wimps afraid of women out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
Click to expand...


You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".

What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?


----------



## Pop23

Flopper said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely because they simply can't accept that they are what they are.
> 
> A few injections and some cosmetic surgery does not change any of that.
> 
> Neither does enabling them.
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
Click to expand...


I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.

The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.

From Justice Ginsburg

The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”

Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’


----------



## Silhouette

Flopper said:


> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do *with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender*. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.



You know...there's a reason society rejects insanity by not embracing it as a norm.  You might want to ponder on that one for awhile.

A person's gender is their sex, born at birth.  Any rejection of that is a rejection of reality.  People who reject reality are known in the DSM as "clinically insane". 

Ponder.  Ponder.  Ponder...  We as a society are under zero obligation to embrace insanity as a norm or to enable it by allowing men who are clinically insane to shower with women.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
Click to expand...

In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do *with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender*. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...there's a reason society rejects insanity by not embracing it as a norm.  You might want to ponder on that one for awhile.
> 
> A person's gender is their sex, born at birth.  Any rejection of that is a rejection of reality.  People who reject reality are known in the DSM as "clinically insane".
> 
> Ponder.  Ponder.  Ponder...  We as a society are under zero obligation to embrace insanity as a norm or to enable it by allowing men who are clinically insane to shower with women.
Click to expand...

I don't think there is a threat or expectation to consider gender transitions the norm in our society. Don't over exaggerate the situation. It is a reality and a disorder that a small portion of the population suffers with. Being understanding and compassionate and fostering a safe comfortable society for them to live or seek treatment is the goal of supporters.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> 
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
Click to expand...


The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”

Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do *with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender*. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...there's a reason society rejects insanity by not embracing it as a norm.  You might want to ponder on that one for awhile.
> 
> A person's gender is their sex, born at birth.  Any rejection of that is a rejection of reality.  People who reject reality are known in the DSM as "clinically insane".
> 
> Ponder.  Ponder.  Ponder...  We as a society are under zero obligation to embrace insanity as a norm or to enable it by allowing men who are clinically insane to shower with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is a threat or expectation to consider gender transitions the norm in our society. Don't over exaggerate the situation. It is a reality and a disorder that a small portion of the population suffers with. Being understanding and compassionate and fostering a safe comfortable society for them to live or seek treatment is the goal of supporters.
Click to expand...


And as such we have fullfilled our duty by the establishment of Hate Crime legislation


----------



## Ame®icano

kaz said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always find that stunning too, how people can just adopt the positions of their political party like that no matter what they say and actually believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better than that is using "current year" as an argument. That always cracks me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean
Click to expand...


I'm describing modern liberal, and you?


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
Click to expand...

Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do *with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender*. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...there's a reason society rejects insanity by not embracing it as a norm.  You might want to ponder on that one for awhile.
> 
> A person's gender is their sex, born at birth.  Any rejection of that is a rejection of reality.  People who reject reality are known in the DSM as "clinically insane".
> 
> Ponder.  Ponder.  Ponder...  We as a society are under zero obligation to embrace insanity as a norm or to enable it by allowing men who are clinically insane to shower with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is a threat or expectation to consider gender transitions the norm in our society. Don't over exaggerate the situation. It is a reality and a disorder that a small portion of the population suffers with. Being understanding and compassionate and fostering a safe comfortable society for them to live or seek treatment is the goal of supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as such we have fullfilled our duty by the establishment of Hate Crime legislation
Click to expand...

You really think hate crime legislation fosters a safe comfortable society for LGBT? Deal done?


----------



## Flopper

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the problem is not they can't accept what they are.  The problem is our society can't accept it.  For example a male who does not show any masculine tenancy from early age on is rejected by society.  Consider the following:
> 
> Around two-years-old, children become conscious of the physical differences between boys and girls. Before their third birthday, most children are easily able to label themselves as either a boy or a girl. By age four, most children have a stable sense of their gender identity. During this same time of life, children learn gender role behavior—that is, doing "things that boys do" or "things that girls do."   The problems occurs when parents see that Johnny has no interest in doing boy things but prefers girl things.   Parents become upset and try to push the child into actives that are more in keeping with their sex.  This frustrates the child because they don't understand.  In school teachers and peers apply more pressure to child. When that fails, rejection and bullying follows.  The child begins to develop a host of mental problems, depression, withdrawal, and self-loathing.
> 
> Society can't tolerant a person whose gender differs from their sex and that is not likely to change because it is an integral part of our culture. Psycho therapy can help the child understand an adapt.  If that fails, sexual reorientation is the next step.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
Click to expand...

*There is no privacy in public facilities now except for stalls.  This is why we call such facilities public.  The only way to achieve privacy is through a single use facility. 
*


----------



## shintao

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


 Have any other fairy tales you wish to share with us from your sick paranoid mind? Why do you say suck ugly things?


----------



## shintao

miketx said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Flopper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
Click to expand...


The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
Click to expand...


Really?  You really want to tell us that someone has a "civil right" to force women to disrobe around him simply because he puts on a dress and makeup?  Or doesn't even bother with that much, and just SAYS he "feels like a woman"? 

Blacks fought to get equal rights in the long aftermath of slavery.  The LGBT community and their lickspittles on the left are fighting to turn women into state-owned strippers.

"Get naked, and shut up, bitch!" ain't exactly "We Shall Overcome", y'know what I'm saying?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about fully clothed people sharing drinking fountains, idiot.  This is about naked women, 17 million of which are rape survivors, having to share that space with men.
> 
> Nice try at a strawman though.  But,  FAIL.
Click to expand...


Rape survivors aren't even really the point, though.  The point is that I don't EVER want to hear the phrases "a woman's right to choose" and "her body, her choice" from any of these hypocritical asswads again after this fight to turn all of us into muzzled chattel of the state who exist only to make their current pet special interest feel validated.  "You can't force a woman to bear a child!"  No, but you can apparently force her to expose herself to whomever the state deems to have a right to see her naked body.  Why not just chain us all to stripper poles, while you're at it, leftists?

We've definitely settled the question of who REALLY has a misogynistic war on women, at least.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think there is really a way to distinguish between a man and a woman". Good God. We have kids in college that apparently skipped health class in grade school.
> 
> It's true that liberalism really does dumb people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Determining sex is not always as easy as you might think.  About 1 in every 1500 to 2000 births require a specialist to determine whether the baby is male or female. How large does a penis have to be to be male? Even looking at the chromosome pair it can sometimes be difficult.  There are also a lot of people born with sudtler forms of sexual anatomy variations some of which don't show up until later in life.  There have been studies showing a strong correlation between problems in gender identification and sexual identification.  We like to think that such identifications are as clear as black and white, however that's not the case.  Both sexual and gender identification problems are far more common than you might think.
> *
> *How common is intersex? | Intersex Society of North America*
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, dodge, deflect.

Find me a hermaphrodite, and I will be happy to identify him/her as whatever he/she likes (in fact, I used to be friends with a hermaphrodite.  Looked like a linebacker descended from Vikings, but identified as a woman.  Hey, whatever).

Otherwise, I will stick to wanting anyone who's obviously male ejected from the ladies' room, and reject the notion that because some people occasionally break rules successfully, that means there should be no rules.

And I am every bit as interested in your penis-bearing opinion about the safety of women as I am about your opinions on the best cure for menstrual cramps, which is to say, shut the fuck up, you misogynistic halfwit prick.


----------



## Dhara

Cecilie1200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
Click to expand...

When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.


----------



## Flopper

Cecilie1200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
Click to expand...

*No, according to the dictionary, - the word is typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).  To state that gender and sex are one in same denies existence of transsexuals which is recognized by the medical community.  I know Republican would prefer to deny the existence of transsexuals, homosexuality, and bisexuals but that is just not possible.*


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pop23 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
Click to expand...


You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.

And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist.  

Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dhara said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
Click to expand...


So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?

Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.

In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.


----------



## shintao

Cecilie1200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You really want to tell us that someone has a "civil right" to force women to disrobe around him simply because he puts on a dress and makeup?  Or doesn't even bother with that much, and just SAYS he "feels like a woman"?
> 
> Blacks fought to get equal rights in the long aftermath of slavery.  The LGBT community and their lickspittles on the left are fighting to turn women into state-owned strippers.
> 
> "Get naked, and shut up, bitch!" ain't exactly "We Shall Overcome", y'know what I'm saying?
Click to expand...

Who says any women is forced? Try again. She can go at home, its her choice. Now force, is the Texas conservative roadside vagina stop where they fist the little girls.

As to strippers, you want to elect Trump who has a prostitute and porn star from a wife, but you want to fantasize about strippers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, according to the dictionary, - the word is typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).  To state that gender and sex are one in same denies existence of transsexuals which is recognized by the medical community.  I know Republican would prefer to deny the existence of transsexuals, homosexuality, and bisexuals but that is just not possible.*
Click to expand...


Oh, goody.  Semantic hair-splitting.  Always a sign that you're on firm intellectual and scientific ground.

Transgender people seek to use the restroom that matches their fantasies and desire for forced approbation, rather than the one that matches their biology.  There is no amount of "oh, but we got new paperwork" or "oh, we got the dictionary people to add THIS colloquial usage" that will change that, or make your argument any more correct.

Basically, you either really believe that women have the right to make decisions about their own bodies like you've always said, or you really believe their bodies belong to the government, and personal choice is a privilege doled out to them as their political masters deem fit.  You can try to dress it up as the march on Selma till the cows come home, and it still amounts to you turning over 50% of the population into second class citizens in forced servitude to the wishes of an infinitesimally small minority of masters.


----------



## Dhara

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
Click to expand...

STFU.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Interesting.

How can a transgender identify as the opposite sex without knowing which sex they were before? Isn't that the slightest bit odd?

If a trans male gets pregnant, doesn't that tell this person they aren't the sex they identify with?

Transgender man opens up about shocking pregnancy


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dhara said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU.
Click to expand...


Wow.


----------



## Flopper

Dhara said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
Click to expand...

*Sex can not be determined easily in about 1 in every 1500 to 2000 babies born.  A specialist is required.  If chromosome tests are required it can cost a couple of thousand dollars.  In many cases sex on birth certificates turn out to be wrong.  Some countries such as Germany are leaving sex blank on birth certificates when it's too close to call.*


----------



## Dhara

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...

Wow is what I say to the hatred in your pals  post.  STFU is the mildest response I have for her ugliness.


----------



## Dhara

Flopper said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex can not be determined easily in about 1 in every 1500 to 2000 babies born.  A specialist is required.  If chromosome test is required it can cost a couple of thousand dollars.  In many cases sex on birth certificates turn out to be wrong.
Click to expand...

That happened to me.  The wrong gender was entered into the birth certificate.  It made getting a passport tricky.


----------



## Cecilie1200

shintao said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You really want to tell us that someone has a "civil right" to force women to disrobe around him simply because he puts on a dress and makeup?  Or doesn't even bother with that much, and just SAYS he "feels like a woman"?
> 
> Blacks fought to get equal rights in the long aftermath of slavery.  The LGBT community and their lickspittles on the left are fighting to turn women into state-owned strippers.
> 
> "Get naked, and shut up, bitch!" ain't exactly "We Shall Overcome", y'know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says any women is forced? Try again. She can go at home, its her choice. Now force, is the Texas conservative roadside vagina stop where they fist the little girls.
> 
> As to strippers, you want to elect Trump who has a prostitute and porn star from a wife, but you want to fantasize about strippers.
Click to expand...


Excuse me?!  Did you just say, "Get naked around who we tell you to, or don't ever pee outside your own home" to over a hundred million women?  THAT'S your solution?  Accept your edicts of what should and shouldn't be comfortable for OUR bodies, or lose the ability to ever go to school, or have a job, or go anywhere away from our houses longer than, say, two hours at the most?  Would you also like to stuff us in burqas, Mohammed?  Are there any other rules you want to impose on what we do with our bodies?

By the way, Chucklehead, displaying your hatred of and desire to subjugate women is one thing, and no more than I would expect from a needledicked leftist metrosexual, but generalizing me in with the Trump supporters because you're too piss-stupid to bother to know better?  You and both of your IQ points are outta here.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dhara said:


> STFU is the mildest response I have for her ugliness.



No. 

STFU is what people use when they have nothing left to argue.


----------



## Dhara

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU is the mildest response I have for her ugliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> STFU is what people use when they have nothing left to argue.
Click to expand...

Or the person isn't worth wasting my time on.


----------



## Flopper

Cecilie1200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You really want to tell us that someone has a "civil right" to force women to disrobe around him simply because he puts on a dress and makeup?  Or doesn't even bother with that much, and just SAYS he "feels like a woman"?
> 
> Blacks fought to get equal rights in the long aftermath of slavery.  The LGBT community and their lickspittles on the left are fighting to turn women into state-owned strippers.
> 
> "Get naked, and shut up, bitch!" ain't exactly "We Shall Overcome", y'know what I'm saying?
Click to expand...

I think your fantasies are in control.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dhara said:


> Or the person isn't worth wasting my time on.



Uh, okay?

That's the response of someone running away with their tail between their legs.


----------



## Dhara

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or the person isn't worth wasting my time on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, okay?
> 
> That's the response of someone running away with their tail between their legs.
Click to expand...

That's the response of someone who knows who's worth talking to and who isn't.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dhara said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow is what I say to the hatred in your pals  post.  STFU is the mildest response I have for her ugliness.
Click to expand...


I cannot imagine a world in which I would want to be anything or anyone the likes of you would approve of.

"Ugly" is trying to destroy millennia of human society and development in an attempt to justify the massive screw-up one has made of one's own life.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dhara said:


> That's the response of someone who knows who's worth talking to and who isn't.



How about not. Cecilie flat out destroyed you.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Slade3200 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> now they're going to have to prove to the entire country why everyone must now consider any man "also a woman".
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a "transgender" man or woman.
> 
> People like Bruce Jenner (or whatever name he goes by this week) are simply a man who has undergone voluntary genital mutilation, and acquired a drug habit (hormones).
> 
> He is no more a woman, than an apple tree is now an orange tree because you picked off some of the apples and tied a few oranges to the branches, and injected some orange juice under the bark.
> 
> If Jenner wants to do what he did, fine, I don't have a problem with it. But trying to make laws to force the rest of us to act like he's a woman, is ludicrous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which law is trying to be passed to force the rest of us to act like Jenner is a woman? I didn't hear about that one... Link please
Click to expand...


Clearly, he is referring to allowing a transgender male into a women's bathroom. Why are you ignoring the obvious?


----------



## Dhara

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the response of someone who knows who's worth talking to and who isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about not. Cecilie flat out destroyed you.
Click to expand...

Go to the Flame Zone.  Do not pass go, do not pass out.  Take your hostile posts and shove them up Cecile's nose.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dhara said:


> Go to the Flame Zone. Do not pass go, do not pass out. Take your hostile posts and shove them up Cecile's nose.



So stating the truth is now a hostile act? Should I find you the nearest safe space, Dhara?


----------



## shintao

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
Click to expand...


Yes, so you are saying you want chicks with dicks in the men's restroom where you can google their cleavage while at the urinal, and they can get off checking out all the cocks. lol

What is interesting here is that before all this ruckus, no one knew that the women entering women's restrooms had dicks. lol

And before the gender  issue on the BC, no one knew the baby IDed as male would develop breasts at 16 and start showing her womanhood.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You really want to tell us that someone has a "civil right" to force women to disrobe around him simply because he puts on a dress and makeup?  Or doesn't even bother with that much, and just SAYS he "feels like a woman"?
> 
> Blacks fought to get equal rights in the long aftermath of slavery.  The LGBT community and their lickspittles on the left are fighting to turn women into state-owned strippers.
> 
> "Get naked, and shut up, bitch!" ain't exactly "We Shall Overcome", y'know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your fantasies are in control.
Click to expand...


No. Your twisted interpretation of human biology is.


----------



## TemplarKormac

shintao said:


> What is interesting here is that before all this ruckus, no one knew that the women entering women's restrooms had dicks. lol



Well, leave it to the liberal left to make an issue of it. Now everyone knows about it. Gee thanks.


----------



## Dhara

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Flame Zone. Do not pass go, do not pass out. Take your hostile posts and shove them up Cecile's nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stating the truth is now a hostile act? Should I find you the nearest safe space, Dhara?
Click to expand...

Truth?  You're the one who needs a safe space, like a prison cell for the criminally insane.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Dhara said:


> Truth? You're the one who needs a safe space, like a prison cell for the criminally insane.



Ooooh, let the real you show. You're accusing Cecilie of hatred and ugliness, yet here you are referring to me as "criminally insane." Not only that, you think I belong in prison for my views. How  exactly does that whole "hatred" and "tolerance" thing work for you liberals?


----------



## shintao

Cecilie1200 said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You really want to tell us that someone has a "civil right" to force women to disrobe around him simply because he puts on a dress and makeup?  Or doesn't even bother with that much, and just SAYS he "feels like a woman"?
> 
> Blacks fought to get equal rights in the long aftermath of slavery.  The LGBT community and their lickspittles on the left are fighting to turn women into state-owned strippers.
> 
> "Get naked, and shut up, bitch!" ain't exactly "We Shall Overcome", y'know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says any women is forced? Try again. She can go at home, its her choice. Now force, is the Texas conservative roadside vagina stop where they fist the little girls.
> 
> As to strippers, you want to elect Trump who has a prostitute and porn star from a wife, but you want to fantasize about strippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?!  Did you just say, "Get naked around who we tell you to, or don't ever pee outside your own home" to over a hundred million women?  THAT'S your solution?  Accept your edicts of what should and shouldn't be comfortable for OUR bodies, or lose the ability to ever go to school, or have a job, or go anywhere away from our houses longer than, say, two hours at the most?  Would you also like to stuff us in burqas, Mohammed?  Are there any other rules you want to impose on what we do with our bodies?
> 
> By the way, Chucklehead, displaying your hatred of and desire to subjugate women is one thing, and no more than I would expect from a needledicked leftist metrosexual, but generalizing me in with the Trump supporters because you're too piss-stupid to bother to know better?  You and both of your IQ points are outta here.
Click to expand...

Who told you to get naked? You said it is forced, it is not forced, you have a choice. Who else is on your discrimination list? Bathrooms have stalls, use one.

I see you have already lost the debate when you start calling names. Where did I say I hated women? I like women if they have a vagina or a dick, or three breasts or two or one. It is you having the problem it seems. And I don't think I want to do you, thanks for the invitation, but you probably have a sexual disease.


----------



## Dhara

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth? You're the one who needs a safe space, like a prison cell for the criminally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, let the real you show. You're accusing Cecilie of hatred and ugliness, yet here you are referring to me as "criminally insane." Not only that, you think I belong in prison for my views. How  exactly does that whole "hatred" and "tolerance" thing work for you liberals?
Click to expand...

Yep, I think you ought to be locked up for your insanity and violence.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably a transsexual, and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
Click to expand...


OK, and where is your psychology degree from?

BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?



  What is it that you are finding so difficult to understand?

  A “transgender woman” is not a woman at all, but, as a matter of unalterable biological fact, a man.  Women do not want men in their restrooms, locker rooms, or other similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that is a violation of their privacy.

  It makes no difference if the man in question claims to “identify as a woman”.  It makes no difference if he has had himself chemically- and/or surgically mutilated in order to appear more feminine.  He's still a man, and he still has no damn business being in the women's facilities.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
Click to expand...


The loss of privacy.


----------



## Pop23

Flopper said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with all that, what you fail to understand.
> 
> All the science in the world combined will never turn a Man into a Woman.
> 
> It's simply unicorn shit.
> 
> 
> 
> *Currently, there is no way to change the 23rd chromosome pair which determines sex.  However, just about everything else can be changed.  As long as society is unable to accept people whose gender differs from their sex, their will be sexual reassignment surgery which allows a person to live a life more closely to their gender.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't come remotely close to changing everything else.
> 
> We may be able to change the appearance of a penis, but it's still a penis. It can't have a period, does not cramp up during menstration. The altered penis does not allow pregnancy or morning sickness, childbirth. The altered individual does not go through menopause. Even sexual climax is (when possible) that if a man, not a woman.
> 
> I know the progressives hold science as their God, but they will never be able to change a Man into a Woman.
> 
> And that's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is no privacy in public facilities now except for stalls.  This is why we call such facilities public.  The only way to achieve privacy is through a single use facility. *
Click to expand...


That's an opinion. A Supreme Court justice apparently disagrees. 

The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”

Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’

You have the God given right to give up your privacy, but not take it from others.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do *with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender*. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...there's a reason society rejects insanity by not embracing it as a norm.  You might want to ponder on that one for awhile.
> 
> A person's gender is their sex, born at birth.  Any rejection of that is a rejection of reality.  People who reject reality are known in the DSM as "clinically insane".
> 
> Ponder.  Ponder.  Ponder...  We as a society are under zero obligation to embrace insanity as a norm or to enable it by allowing men who are clinically insane to shower with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is a threat or expectation to consider gender transitions the norm in our society. Don't over exaggerate the situation. It is a reality and a disorder that a small portion of the population suffers with. Being understanding and compassionate and fostering a safe comfortable society for them to live or seek treatment is the goal of supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as such we have fullfilled our duty by the establishment of Hate Crime legislation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really think hate crime legislation fosters a safe comfortable society for LGBT? Deal done?
Click to expand...


It is the duty of the Gover meant to punish offenders.  And to defend the right to privacy. 

Duty fullfilled


----------



## Pop23

Dhara said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
Click to expand...


Sorry, a piece of paper does not change biology. 

When he is able to give birth. Then you got something.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope all woman ... try one sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
Click to expand...


I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
Click to expand...


Actually you do that all the time, so where did you get your Psychology degree?  It's your standard.

Oops, you don't have any degree ...


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do that all the time, so where did you get your Psychology degree?  It's your standard.
> 
> Oops, you don't have any degree ...
Click to expand...


No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.

Oh, and no, I don't have a degree. I joined the military instead of going to college. Don't regret it for a second.


----------



## P@triot

Dhara said:


> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.



And that child should be removed from your home on the grounds of child endangerment. It is beyond appalling that you would refuse your child the medical care they need for their mental health issues and instead exploit them as you are. We don't allow children to vote because they aren't capable of understanding the issues and making decisions. We don't hold children accountable to the law because they aren't capable of understanding the issues and making decisions. And we don't let children make decisions regarding their healthcare because they aren't capable of understanding the issues and making decisions. Yet you're going to sit there and let your child decide what sex they are?!? _Seriously_? _Really_?

Two "X" chromosomes means you are a woman. It's just a scientific *fact*. Your child has a _severe_ mental health issue that needs medical treatment. And what do you do? You let them make decisions that a child should never make and is completely incapable of making. Shame on you. For the sake of that child, I pray that she is removed from your home soon and permanently.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do that all the time, so where did you get your Psychology degree?  It's your standard.
> 
> Oops, you don't have any degree ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.
> 
> Oh, and no, I don't have a degree. I joined the military instead of going to college. Don't regret it for a second.
Click to expand...


Where were you headed?  Harvard?  Stanford?  MIT?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.



And yet Trump voters hold very peaceful, very civil rally's. While Hilldabeast and Bernie voters act like animals. Flailing around like idiots, resorting to violence, showing no tolerance towards any other person or view. You know - your basic liberal.

Leave it to a liberal to declare peaceful, civil, intelligent voters as having a "mental illness" while supporting violent, intolerant _animals_. Nobody ever screams "WE NEED A MEDICA" at Trump rally's (other than when libtards show up and attack people). But, I can't say I'm surprised. You're also the person who says that the opinion of a 6-year old _thinking_ they are a girl trumps the scientific *fact* that their "X" and "Y" chromosome undeniably proves they are a boy. Only a libtard could deny scientific fact in favor of the confused feelings and mental illness of a small child.

'WE NEED A MEDIC!' Hillary, Bernie delegates clash at NV Dem convention - The American Mirror


----------



## P@triot

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do that all the time, so where did you get your Psychology degree?  It's your standard.
> 
> Oops, you don't have any degree ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.
> 
> Oh, and no, I don't have a degree. I joined the military instead of going to college. Don't regret it for a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were you headed?  Harvard?  Stanford?  MIT?
Click to expand...

   

I was taking a drink when I read that Kaz and it literally made me choke and spit out my drink on my screen. That was _hilarious_. Well played sir. Well played.


----------



## Silhouette

Here's how the Church of LGBT changed the diagnosis of delusional from the DSM 4 to DSM 5:

*******  Imperfect Cognitions: Delusions in the DSM 5

IV:

_*Delusion. A false belief based on incorrect inference about external reality that is firmly sustained despite what almost everyone else believes and despite what constitutes incontrovertible and obvious proof or evidence to the contrary*. The belief is not one ordinarily accepted by other members of the person's culture or subculture (e.g., it is not an article of religious faith). When a false belief involves a value judgment, it is regarded as a delusion only when the judgment is so extreme as to defy credibility._

V:

_*Delusions are fixed beliefs that are not amenable to change in light of conflicting evidence*. Their content may include a variety of themes (e.g. persecutory, referential, somatic, religious, grandiose).[…] *Delusions are deemed bizarre if they are clearly implausible and not understandable to same-culture peers *and do not derive from ordinary life experiences. […] The distinction between a delusion and a strongly held idea is sometimes difficult to make and depends in part on the degree of conviction with which the belief is held despite clear or reasonable contradictory evidence regarding its veracity._


**********

The difference is that presumably the asylum/inmates running the new "science" of psychology have retooled the old definition to say that if you can amputate healthy organs and butcher a patient to roughly (emphasis on "rough") resemble the opposite sex, then their imagining that they are not the sex they were born "isn't delusional"  because "sex can be changed".  Which is false.

"Same culture peers".  So, the LGBT/APA is admitting that LGBT is a Church or cult.  And that since that cult believes a "man can become a woman" with enough butchering surgery and artificial, carcinogenic hormones, silicone etc, "then therefore people imagining what they see between their legs doesn't belong there, aren't delusional".

I'd really pay attention to the misleading from the Neo-American Psychological Association.  I'd bring in the American Medical Association instead where the debate about butchering healthy people in an insane attempt to complete their delusions about their sex not being what it actually is, is far more heated and active.  If these legal cases cite the APA, they're going to get nothing but dogma.  Though the AMA appears to just blindly follow what the cult-APA suggests, at least in the AMA science is still allowed and involved.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.
> 
> And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  *Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist*.
> 
> Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.



Don't forget - the argument also includes denying indisputable scientific *fact*. Chromosomes determine your gender. The liberal will deny those chromosomes and insist that a persons severe mental illness determines their gender.


----------



## Silhouette

I liked another poster's comment awhile back where they said that the Governor of North Carolina should just identify as the US AG and drop the case against his state so that only his case against the fed remains.

If you can be allowed to think you're not a male or female that you were born, sky's the limit on what you can imagine that the rest of us have to play along with "as real"..


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> The difference is that presumably the asylum/inmates running the new "science" of psychology have retooled the old definition to say that if you can amputate healthy organs and butcher a patient to roughly (emphasis on "rough") resemble the opposite sex, then their imagining that they are not the sex they were born "isn't delusional"  because "sex can be changed".  Which is false.



It's really amazing to here SW and some of the others talk about how "psychologists" have deemed this "normal" and that it's nothing like a person who truly believes they are Jesus Christ (even though it's exactly like that). They have done no such thing. At all. In reality, there are those psychologists who are part of the LGBT community who are simply pushing their own agenda. Then there are those members who have a very real, very deep-seated fear of the gay lynch mob. They don't want to speak the truth simply out of fear of being falsely labeled "homophobic" and losing their livelihood - so they just go along with it. Then there are the true professionals. And then there are the true mental health professionals who don't have an LGBT agenda to drive and realize their medical responsibility trumps their fear of the gay lynch mob. These professionals recognize transgenderism for what it is - a mental disorder that needs treatment. Johns Hopkins is one of the most prestigious, respected, and renowned healthcare institutions in the _world_. And they are recognizing this severe mental disorder for what it is rather than cheering on the mentally ill to mutilate themselves and demanding that the world deny science in favor of mental illness.

Johns Hopkins Psychiatrist: Transgender is ‘Mental Disorder;' Sex Change ‘Biologically Impossible’


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> I liked another poster's comment awhile back where they said that the Governor of North Carolina should just identify as the US AG and drop the case against his state so that only his case against the fed remains.
> 
> If you can be allowed to think you're not a male or female that you were born, sky's the limit on what you can imagine that the rest of us have to play along with "as real"..


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> I liked another poster's comment awhile back where they said that the Governor of North Carolina should just identify as the US AG and drop the case against his state so that only his case against the fed remains.
> 
> If you can be allowed to think you're not a male or female that you were born, sky's the limit on what you can imagine that the rest of us have to play along with "as real".



I keep telling the LGBT lynch mob on this site that I have "identified" as President of the United States pretty much since I was born. As such, it is evil, hateful, and discriminatory to deny me access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the limo, and tax-payer provided Secret Service detail. Of course, they all claim that is b.s. and won't support it because it doesn't fit their sexual deviance agenda.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> I liked another poster's comment awhile back where they said that the Governor of North Carolina should just identify as the US AG and drop the case against his state so that only his case against the fed remains.
> 
> If you can be allowed to think you're not a male or female that you were born, sky's the limit on what you can imagine that the rest of us have to play along with "as real".





Rottweiler said:


> I keep telling the LGBT lynch mob on this site that I have "identified" as President of the United States pretty much since I was born. As such, it is evil, hateful, and discriminatory to deny me access to the Oval Office, Air Force 1, the limo, and tax-payer provided Secret Service detail. Of course, they all claim that is b.s. and won't support it because it doesn't fit their sexual deviance agenda.


Greetings Mr. President.  I hope you won't sue me because I didn't refer to you in the manner and correct pronoun in which you identify.  If I was in New York, NY I could be fined for not referring to you as "Mr. President".  My apologies.    BTW President Rottweiler, would you please evict that tyrant Obama from your house?


----------



## SmokeALib

shintao said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Have any other fairy tales you wish to share with us from your sick paranoid mind? Why do you say suck ugly things?
Click to expand...

Why would you want grown men urinating next to little girls? I think we know who is sick here.


----------



## Tilly

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
Click to expand...

That's precisely why she repeatedly brings specific family members into it.


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
Click to expand...


A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that sex reassignment surgery can change a man to a woman.  That's not possible.  However, what it can do with the aid of hormones and psycho therapy is allow the person to live a life that more closely matches their gender. Making the change can be risky and is very expensive.  Most professionals consider it a treatment of last resort.  Most transsexual, rely on psychiatry and mental health counseling to help live with the disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
Click to expand...

You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from? 

Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.

It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?


----------



## ChrisL

There is NOTHING physically wrong with these people, so that leaves one option.  They are suffering from delusions and/or body dysmorphic disorder (which IS in fact a mental illness).    So there, witchy poo.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?


From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.

Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> 
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
Click to expand...


Because women are not as pervy as dudes are.  Come on!  Good grief.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, but your asking society to give up their right to privacy ( and this isn't just about restrooms, it's lockers and showers as well. Post and Pre op) to supply theropy for these people.
> 
> The Government nor Society have a duty to provide this.
> 
> From Justice Ginsburg
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> 
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
Click to expand...


You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level. 

That's absurd. 

At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be. 

We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE. 

You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because women are not as pervy as dudes are.  Come on!  Good grief.
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm, that reminds me of what someone once said

When asked if sex was dirty?

Only when done right.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Trump voters hold very peaceful, very civil rally's. While Hilldabeast and Bernie voters act like animals. Flailing around like idiots, resorting to violence, showing no tolerance towards any other person or view. You know - your basic liberal.
> 
> Leave it to a liberal to declare peaceful, civil, intelligent voters as having a "mental illness" while supporting violent, intolerant _animals_. Nobody ever screams "WE NEED A MEDICA" at Trump rally's (other than when libtards show up and attack people). But, I can't say I'm surprised. You're also the person who says that the opinion of a 6-year old _thinking_ they are a girl trumps the scientific *fact* that their "X" and "Y" chromosome undeniably proves they are a boy. Only a libtard could deny scientific fact in favor of the confused feelings and mental illness of a small child.
> 
> 'WE NEED A MEDIC!' Hillary, Bernie delegates clash at NV Dem convention - The American Mirror
Click to expand...

Haha, did you just say trump supporters hold very peaceful very civil rally's?!?!??? What have you been watching? Just google Trump rally violence and watch the collage.


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
Click to expand...


Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.

But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense


----------



## ChrisL

kaz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
Click to expand...


I guess it's because they like dresses.  Lol.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
Click to expand...

Of course it doesn't make sense to you just like autism doesn't make sense to you. It is an identity disorder, not a normal person just choosing to be a member of the opposite sex. It takes years to transition. Its expensive and involves tons of counseling... Do you accept that we all have a different sense of reality and as long as ones reality doesn't cause harm to anybody else's reality then we should be respectful of those differences?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it doesn't make sense to you just like autism doesn't make sense to you. It is an identity disorder, not a normal person just choosing to be a member of the opposite sex. It takes years to transition. Its expensive and involves tons of counseling... Do you accept that we all have a different sense of reality and as long as ones reality doesn't cause harm to anybody else's reality then we should be respectful of those differences?
Click to expand...


Not when they try to shove their issues down everyone else's throats!


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?



Yes.  What, is the man wearing an "I'm gay" tattoo just above his eyebrows?  If a rape survivor is in a showering area or bathroom and a man is next to her, her immediate trigger-PTSD isn't going to sit there calmly assessing "what type of man is this?"  She's going to go into full panic mode and will likely have psychological trauma events recur and need further therapy.

The women win.  You lose.  In the grieving process it's best to eventually move to acceptance Slade.  It's inevitable so you might as well get started.  Your cult pushed it too far this time.  We (and you) all knew you would.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
Click to expand...

Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it doesn't make sense to you just like autism doesn't make sense to you. It is an identity disorder, not a normal person just choosing to be a member of the opposite sex. It takes years to transition. Its expensive and involves tons of counseling... Do you accept that we all have a different sense of reality and as long as ones reality doesn't cause harm to anybody else's reality then we should be respectful of those differences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when they try to shove their issues down everyone else's throats!
Click to expand...


To be respectful of differences, you and your daughters have to pee with men.  That doesn't make sense to you?  Hmm ... me either ...


----------



## ChrisL

kaz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it doesn't make sense to you just like autism doesn't make sense to you. It is an identity disorder, not a normal person just choosing to be a member of the opposite sex. It takes years to transition. Its expensive and involves tons of counseling... Do you accept that we all have a different sense of reality and as long as ones reality doesn't cause harm to anybody else's reality then we should be respectful of those differences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when they try to shove their issues down everyone else's throats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be respectful of differences, you and your daughters have to pee with men.  That doesn't make sense to you?  Hmm ... me either ...
Click to expand...


Luckily, I don't have any daughters.


----------



## Silhouette

Delusion is the correct term.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
Click to expand...

Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it doesn't make sense to you just like autism doesn't make sense to you. It is an identity disorder, not a normal person just choosing to be a member of the opposite sex. It takes years to transition. Its expensive and involves tons of counseling... Do you accept that we all have a different sense of reality and as long as ones reality doesn't cause harm to anybody else's reality then we should be respectful of those differences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when they try to shove their issues down everyone else's throats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be respectful of differences, you and your daughters have to pee with men.  That doesn't make sense to you?  Hmm ... me either ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily, I don't have any daughters.
Click to expand...


I have two, the idea that liberal fathers support this atrocity is unfathomable to me.  So much potential harm for such a dubious benefit


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
Click to expand...


Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
Click to expand...


This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin



A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?

That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.  If a man was running around pointing at an elephant and declaring to a crowd "look at that pyramid just there!" (pointing at the elephant), and he kept doing it, should the crowd agree then to call elephants "pyramids" or the man as insane?

What stage of butchery and carcinogenic hormone treatments would you declare a male as an artificial "woman"?  For the comfort of rape victims?  Exactly?  And who signs off on that Slade?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.  If a man was running around pointing at an elephant and declaring to a crowd "look at that pyramid just there!" (pointing at the elephant), and he kept doing it, should the crowd agree then to call elephants "pyramids" or the man as insane?
Click to expand...

Nobody see's the world the exact same way, we are all individually different. That sense that you have that you are a man comes from somewhere... Imagine you had that same sense/feeling but you were in a woman's body... That is how GID victims describe the psychology behind it. Are you denying that this is possible? You keep making a biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Trump voters hold very peaceful, very civil rally's. While Hilldabeast and Bernie voters act like animals. Flailing around like idiots, resorting to violence, showing no tolerance towards any other person or view. You know - your basic liberal.
> 
> Leave it to a liberal to declare peaceful, civil, intelligent voters as having a "mental illness" while supporting violent, intolerant _animals_. Nobody ever screams "WE NEED A MEDICA" at Trump rally's (other than when libtards show up and attack people). But, I can't say I'm surprised. You're also the person who says that the opinion of a 6-year old _thinking_ they are a girl trumps the scientific *fact* that their "X" and "Y" chromosome undeniably proves they are a boy. Only a libtard could deny scientific fact in favor of the confused feelings and mental illness of a small child.
> 
> 'WE NEED A MEDIC!' Hillary, Bernie delegates clash at NV Dem convention - The American Mirror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, did you just say trump supporters hold very peaceful very civil rally's?!?!??? What have you been watching? Just google Trump rally violence and watch the collage.
Click to expand...


Haha! Did you just fail to read the entire post properly? It's the LIBERAL idiots protesting at Trump rally's causing the violence. If they stayed the frick home where they belong (or better yet - got a job), you wouldn't see any violence at a Trump rally. As usual, it is all coming from the left. It's called *reading comprehension* Slade.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
Click to expand...

yet again you make an argument without any knowledge or understanding of what you are talking about. You make conclusions from your own personal experiences and realities.  
Question: Imagine you have a friend or child with this disorder and the choice was to support their transition or face their suicide... which would you choose?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
Click to expand...

They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Nobody see's the world the exact same way, we are all individually different. That sense that you have that you are a man comes from somewhere... Imagine you had that same sense/feeling but you were in a woman's body... That is how GID victims describe the psychology behind it. Are you denying that this is possible? You keep making a biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue



When I was a child I actually felt like I was a bird.  I was up on the roof with cardboard wings when my parents came home and hastily pulled me down.  Are you denying that it is possible for me to feel like a bird?  You keep making the biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue.

I really felt like a bird.  I can still fly in my dreams.  But luckily people didn't enable me and gently guided me to understand that humans don't fly.  So now I'm well adjusted and feel like a human.  Thank God for proper psychological intervention.  Enabling my delusions was definitely not the way to go.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
Click to expand...


Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again you make an argument without any knowledge or understanding of what you are talking about. You make conclusions from your own personal experiences and realities.
> Question: Imagine you have a friend or child with this disorder and the choice was to support their transition or face their suicide... which would you choose?
Click to expand...


That's because they are being "encouraged" in their delusions.  Was this a problem 40, 50, 100 years ago?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody see's the world the exact same way, we are all individually different. That sense that you have that you are a man comes from somewhere... Imagine you had that same sense/feeling but you were in a woman's body... That is how GID victims describe the psychology behind it. Are you denying that this is possible? You keep making a biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a child I actually felt like I was a bird.  I was up on the roof with cardboard wings when my parents came home and hastily pulled me down.  Are you denying that it is possible for me to feel like a bird?  You keep making the biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue.
> 
> I really felt like a bird.  I can still fly in my dreams.  But luckily people didn't enable me and gently guided me to understand that humans don't fly.  So now I'm well adjusted and feel like a human.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I used to be superman and fly around my room, I can relate... However, you do understand that not everybody is exactly like you... You were able to adjust, either through good parenting, self discipline, adaptation etc. Can you accept that there is a percentage of people who are unable to make that adjustment? Whether it be boys who are told they need to like girls... They try but it never settles... or Boys that identify with girls and feel like they are in the wrong body... 

I'm all for supporting research, education, and therapies to help people with this disorder and in some cases they make an adjustment back to "normal" others may not make that adjustment. What then? We can alienate or accept... thus the difference between you and I


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
Click to expand...

No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody see's the world the exact same way, we are all individually different. That sense that you have that you are a man comes from somewhere... Imagine you had that same sense/feeling but you were in a woman's body... That is how GID victims describe the psychology behind it. Are you denying that this is possible? You keep making a biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a child I actually felt like I was a bird.  I was up on the roof with cardboard wings when my parents came home and hastily pulled me down.  Are you denying that it is possible for me to feel like a bird?  You keep making the biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue.
> 
> I really felt like a bird.  I can still fly in my dreams.  But luckily people didn't enable me and gently guided me to understand that humans don't fly.  So now I'm well adjusted and feel like a human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I used to be superman and fly around my room, I can relate... However, you do understand that not everybody is exactly like you... You were able to adjust, either through good parenting, self discipline, adaptation etc. Can you accept that there is a percentage of people who are unable to make that adjustment? Whether it be boys who are told they need to like girls... They try but it never settles... or Boys that identify with girls and feel like they are in the wrong body...
> 
> I'm all for supporting research, education, and therapies to help people with this disorder and in some cases they make an adjustment back to "normal" others may not make that adjustment. What then? We can alienate or accept... thus the difference between you and I
Click to expand...


They need intensive therapy and not drugs and surgeries.  It is CRUEL to feed their delusions.  You don't do that with other mental disorders, and it shouldn't be done with this one either.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
Click to expand...


Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.  

It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Thankfully, there are SOME reputable psychiatrists left (at the expense of their own reputations and careers because of this PC nonsense) who will come out and say the truth.  Like the former Chief of Psychiatry at John Hopkins.  The man has guts to stand up to the PC nonsense that has flooded our society.


----------



## ChrisL

Did you know that the first "transgender" surgeries were encouraged by the pedophile, Kinsey?  Do you know about Kinsey and some of his other macabre experiments?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.
> 
> It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.
Click to expand...

You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> 
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.
> 
> It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions
Click to expand...


So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.
> 
> It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?
Click to expand...

They go to therapy for a year and then they do it again... repeat... What kind of question is that?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> 
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.
> 
> It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to therapy for a year and then they do it again... repeat... What kind of question is that?
Click to expand...


That is not "years and years" of therapy.  

And I haven't put out any "hit pieces."  

(CNSNews.com) --  Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that *people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.*


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.
> 
> It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to therapy for a year and then they do it again... repeat... What kind of question is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not "years and years" of therapy.
> 
> And I haven't put out any "hit pieces."
> 
> (CNSNews.com) --  Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that *people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.*
Click to expand...

Wonderful... I'm glad you are starting to do some research... Keep going, there is a lot to learn. Try googling "Transgender children" and reading some stories and learning about the therapy and treatments they go through. They even have videos if you don't like to read long paragraphs.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.
> 
> It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to therapy for a year and then they do it again... repeat... What kind of question is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not "years and years" of therapy.
> 
> And I haven't put out any "hit pieces."
> 
> (CNSNews.com) --  Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that *people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful... I'm glad you are starting to do some research... Keep going, there is a lot to learn. Try googling "Transgender children" and reading some stories and learning about the therapy and treatments they go through. They even have videos if you don't like to read long paragraphs.
Click to expand...


You said they go through "years and years" of therapy in order to reach the stage of "transition."  That is obviously not the case when you start feeding children hormones at the age of 16, an age where it is totally NORMAL to perhaps be confused about your sexuality and sexual feelings, idiot.


----------



## Rambunctious

The pajama boy White House


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to therapy for a year and then they do it again... repeat... What kind of question is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not "years and years" of therapy.
> 
> And I haven't put out any "hit pieces."
> 
> (CNSNews.com) --  Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that *people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful... I'm glad you are starting to do some research... Keep going, there is a lot to learn. Try googling "Transgender children" and reading some stories and learning about the therapy and treatments they go through. They even have videos if you don't like to read long paragraphs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they go through "years and years" of therapy in order to reach the stage of "transition."  That is obviously not the case when you start feeding children hormones at the age of 16, an age where it is totally NORMAL to perhaps be confused about your sexuality and sexual feelings, idiot.
Click to expand...

Im the idiot, really? Show me an example of a kid at 16 receiving hormone treatment with little to no therapy, without living and dressing and undertaking the lifestyle of the gender they identify with for YEARS... Link please.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> They go to therapy for a year and then they do it again... repeat... What kind of question is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not "years and years" of therapy.
> 
> And I haven't put out any "hit pieces."
> 
> (CNSNews.com) --  Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that *people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful... I'm glad you are starting to do some research... Keep going, there is a lot to learn. Try googling "Transgender children" and reading some stories and learning about the therapy and treatments they go through. They even have videos if you don't like to read long paragraphs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they go through "years and years" of therapy in order to reach the stage of "transition."  That is obviously not the case when you start feeding children hormones at the age of 16, an age where it is totally NORMAL to perhaps be confused about your sexuality and sexual feelings, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im the idiot, really? Show me an example of a kid at 16 receiving hormone treatment with little to no therapy, without living and dressing and undertaking the lifestyle of the gender they identify with for YEARS... Link please.
Click to expand...


When Transgender Kids Transition, Medical Risks are Both Known and Unknown


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> 
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
Click to expand...


If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign. 

That is why the sign exists in the first place.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do that all the time, so where did you get your Psychology degree?  It's your standard.
> 
> Oops, you don't have any degree ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.
> 
> Oh, and no, I don't have a degree. I joined the military instead of going to college. Don't regret it for a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were you headed?  Harvard?  Stanford?  MIT?
Click to expand...


The military. It's where I knew I wanted to go from about 8th grade.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Because women are not as pervy as dudes are.  Come on!  Good grief.



You sure?

I'd like to challenge you to a perv contest.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm moving my comments from another thread to this one.  The other thread has been invaded by flame zoners.  I'm sure it will be moved to the Flamer Zone soon enough, and I wanted to discuss some of my opinions on this issue with people who are interested in having a discussion.  

First of all . . . 

Suicide rates are exponentially higher now than they were in the 1950s and before then. Why do you all think that is? 

Do you think perhaps it is because the "focus" has shifted from what can I do to be a better "person" into what can I do to make myself into a specific gender or what can I do that makes ME happy? Selfishness and total focus on only yourself and things like gender, instead of focus on your community and what you can do to help others?


----------



## ChrisL

And. . . 

I don't know, but when I'm sitting here thinking, I'm not thinking in terms of gender, but in terms of personhood. I am a PERSON. If gender is not so important, then why all the focus on it? Do you think it is healthy for ANYONE to be so focused on such an issue?


----------



## ChrisL

Also . . .

Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?

Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.

The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.


----------



## ChrisL

Let's discuss some of the points I made above.    Agree or disagree and why?


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?....Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man....The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.



Absolutely spot-on.  That is the real, actual diagnosis of "gender dysphoria".  And those concepts of hatred or fear of the unique qualities of one's own gender can get started very early in life.  So early in fact that any person interviewed later would claim emphatically "I've always felt this way".

This BS on transgender is the manifestation of the complete FAILURE of psychologists to do their job.  Or perhaps more accurately, their complete FEAR that if they do their job, they'll lose their license to practice from the APA; which was taken over by the Church of LGBT in the 1970s & 80s.  That's when the inmates took over the asylum which licenses the professionals who treat them.  Conflict of interest leads to where we are today.


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
Click to expand...

The person who sounds ignorant is the person who repeatedly labels people who disagree with him as ignorant, especially when it's clear the other person has done research and has as much evidence to support their PoV as anyone else.  I guess that makes you an ignorant bigot, something not atypical of the left, sadly.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Also . . .
> 
> Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?
> 
> Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.
> 
> The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
Click to expand...

Children as young as 11. How many 'years of extensive therapy' regarding  gender could these children have had? And on a subject that would be rather difficult for them to fully comprehend.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
Click to expand...

Not to mention the fact that most don't look like that, and that if face to face with the person in the pic, you'd still know. Pics off the net are one thing, having them stand next to you is completely another.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children as young as 11. How many 'years of extensive therapy' regarding  gender could these children have had? And on a subject that would be rather difficult for them to fully comprehend.
Click to expand...


Totally agree.  That is totally disgusting to do that to a child who is obviously very conflicted.  The plain old fact that they are obsessed with their genders should be a cue that there is something else going on.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the fact that most don't look like that, and that if face to face with the person in the pic, you'd still know. Pics off the net are one thing, having them stand next to you is completely another.
Click to expand...


Those are professional photos.  Professional photos are always edited.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
Click to expand...

Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?....Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man....The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely spot-on.  That is the real, actual diagnosis of "gender dysphoria".  And those concepts of hatred or fear of the unique qualities of one's own gender can get started very early in life.  So early in fact that any person interviewed later would claim emphatically "I've always felt this way".
> 
> This BS on transgender is the manifestation of the complete FAILURE of psychologists to do their job.  Or perhaps more accurately, their complete FEAR that if they do their job, they'll lose their license to practice from the APA; which was taken over by the Church of LGBT in the 1970s & 80s.  That's when the inmates took over the asylum which licenses the professionals who treat them.  Conflict of interest leads to where we are today.
Click to expand...


And it is interesting if you look at the suicide rates, which have increased a LOT over the last 50 or so years.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
Click to expand...

Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?


----------



## Silhouette

Tilly said:


> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?



Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?
Click to expand...


But you don't care about the women and little girls comfort at all, do you?


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
Click to expand...


I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.  
Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> 
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this disorder... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, tell us, how could a CHILD have gone through "years and years" of therapy?  You are wrong.  They are recommending this type of hormonal therapy to children.
> 
> It's simply because they are taking the lazy way out.  They want to prescribe drugs and surgery to fix everything nowadays, instead of focusing on the core problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue or basis for what you say, and you are way off base... I'm done arguing with you... Stop reading partisan hit pieces for your information and put some time into really learning about an issue before you fart out shit opinions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how can a child have undergone "years and years" of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to therapy for a year and then they do it again... repeat... What kind of question is that?
Click to expand...

So are you saying kids of, I don't know 8 yrs old, are having years of 'therapy' before being fed hormones at age 11 or 12?
If so, I think that is abusive too, as its forcing a young child to become obsessed with 'gender'.  For example, when there is every chance it is just a phase that will be grown out of, it is medicalised instead.


----------



## ChrisL

To be clear, I don't feel "endangered" by transsexuals.  They are . . . something else.  My fear is men pretending to be transgendered to gain access to the ladies' room and victimizing females.  It doesn't have to be rape either.  It could be taking pictures under a stall with their cellphones and things like that.  Men do not belong in the ladies' room.  Period.


----------



## Silhouette

Tilly said:


> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?





Silhouette said:


> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).





ChrisL said:


> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.



What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?


----------



## Slade3200

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person who sounds ignorant is the person who repeatedly labels people who disagree with him as ignorant, especially when it's clear the other person has done research and has as much evidence to support their PoV as anyone else.  I guess that makes you an ignorant bigot, something not atypical of the left, sadly.
Click to expand...

I state pretty objective points on both sides. I criticize one sided arguments that present false information as ignorant. It's not a left or right thing. For you to claim that it is makes you pretty ignorant. Ya like that one?!


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
Click to expand...


Yes, I think it is very unethical for any surgeon to perform these types of surgeries.  They are destroying a normal healthy body, IMO.  

The parents, OTOH, probably think they are "helping" their children.  They may be at a point of desperation to help them in any way.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> To be clear, I don't feel "endangered" by transsexuals.  They are . . . something else.  My fear is men pretending to be transgendered to gain access to the ladies' room and victimizing females.  It doesn't have to be rape either.  It could be taking pictures under a stall with their cellphones and things like that.  Men do not belong in the ladies' room.  Period.


Exactly. Have you noticed how everyone on the left ignores this, the major point, or they pretend pervs have some sort of honour code? They have to approach it this way in order to liberally apply the bigot label.


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person who sounds ignorant is the person who repeatedly labels people who disagree with him as ignorant, especially when it's clear the other person has done research and has as much evidence to support their PoV as anyone else.  I guess that makes you an ignorant bigot, something not atypical of the left, sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I state pretty objective points on both sides. I criticize one sided arguments that present false information as ignorant. It's not a left or right thing. For you to claim that it is makes you pretty ignorant. Ya like that one?!
Click to expand...

No, I don't like that one. Mostly because you are deluding yourself about your conduct here.


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> To be clear, I don't feel "endangered" by transsexuals.  They are . . . something else.  My fear is men pretending to be transgendered to gain access to the ladies' room and victimizing females.  It doesn't have to be rape either.  It could be taking pictures under a stall with their cellphones and things like that.  Men do not belong in the ladies' room.  Period.





Tilly said:


> Exactly. Have you noticed how everyone on the left ignores this, the major point, or they pretend pervs have some sort of honour code? They have to approach it this way in order to liberally apply the bigot label.


Practically, as if "transgender" was a real thing (which it isn't and ChrisL gave the perfect diagnosis in her post #3062), a means of identification would have to be in place conspicuously, for the sake of rape-survivors.  An MD would have to sign off that a given man "is actually a woman".

So...lol... the next task would be finding an MD with the balls to risk his license by making that absurd diagnosis.  I believe this is what we call "checkmate"..  Because if nothing else is evident from this legal debate, it is that men CANNOT self-diagnose as "transgender" when women's safety is at stake.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the fact that most don't look like that, and that if face to face with the person in the pic, you'd still know. Pics off the net are one thing, having them stand next to you is completely another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are professional photos.  Professional photos are always edited.
Click to expand...

Do you know any transexuals? Ever met one?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the fact that most don't look like that, and that if face to face with the person in the pic, you'd still know. Pics off the net are one thing, having them stand next to you is completely another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are professional photos.  Professional photos are always edited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know any transexuals? Ever met one?
Click to expand...


What is your point?  I've seen them before.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the fact that most don't look like that, and that if face to face with the person in the pic, you'd still know. Pics off the net are one thing, having them stand next to you is completely another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are professional photos.  Professional photos are always edited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know any transexuals? Ever met one?
Click to expand...


You can usually tell.  It's not all that hard to tell.  Like I said, hands and feet are dead giveaways, and there is usually something "odd looking" about them.  Something just doesn't seem right.  

Why, have you been bamboozled before?  The only I time I couldn't tell was in professional photos which are always edited and air brushed.


----------



## MisterBeale

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my girl is a licensed Psychologist and works in the school system with children. I'm very aware of how they treat children and adults with this *disorder*... A transition is a very long process and hormones/surgery is a last resort
Click to expand...



Okay, you have admitted yourself that it is a "disorder."

My question to you is, why should all of society throw out it's conventions and turn itself upside down to accommodate folks that have this disability?  Just about every sane rational person agrees that the acceptable accommodation for this disability is a separate individual bathrooms.  These folks aren't normal, they have a disability.  As you yourself put it, a "disorder."


They should either go home to use the bathroom, or find private accommodations.  The majority of the population should not suffer their privacy to accommodate folks with a sickness.  Alternative solutions must be found.


----------



## Slade3200

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Puberty is also the thing that increases their dysphoria and drives them to suicide. It is an extremely difficult situation that still needs much more research. Drugs should be a last resort and I think the government should stay out of making bathroom laws.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puberty is also the thing that increases their dysphoria and drives them to suicide. It is an extremely difficult situation that still needs much more research. Drugs should be a last resort and I think the government should stay out of making bathroom laws.
Click to expand...


This wasn't an issue around 50 or more years ago.  Why do you think that is?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puberty is also the thing that increases their dysphoria and drives them to suicide. It is an extremely difficult situation that still needs much more research. Drugs should be a last resort and I think the government should stay out of making bathroom laws.
Click to expand...


Do you think maybe because they are "encouraged" to think they are girls trapped in boy bodies or vice versa may have something to do with it?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puberty is also the thing that increases their dysphoria and drives them to suicide. It is an extremely difficult situation that still needs much more research. Drugs should be a last resort and I think the government should stay out of making bathroom laws.
Click to expand...


Do you know anything about Kinsey, the man who allegedly started this transsexual movement?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?....Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man....The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely spot-on.  That is the real, actual diagnosis of "gender dysphoria".  And those concepts of hatred or fear of the unique qualities of one's own gender can get started very early in life.  So early in fact that any person interviewed later would claim emphatically "I've always felt this way".
> 
> This BS on transgender is the manifestation of the complete FAILURE of psychologists to do their job.  Or perhaps more accurately, their complete FEAR that if they do their job, they'll lose their license to practice from the APA; which was taken over by the Church of LGBT in the 1970s & 80s.  That's when the inmates took over the asylum which licenses the professionals who treat them.  Conflict of interest leads to where we are today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it is interesting if you look at the suicide rates, which have increased a LOT over the last 50 or so years.
Click to expand...

The suicide stats are staggering... http://williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu/wp-content/uploads/AFSP-Williams-Suicide-Report-Final.pdf


----------



## ChrisL

SEX EXPERIMENTS OF ALFRED KINSEY


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?....Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man....The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely spot-on.  That is the real, actual diagnosis of "gender dysphoria".  And those concepts of hatred or fear of the unique qualities of one's own gender can get started very early in life.  So early in fact that any person interviewed later would claim emphatically "I've always felt this way".
> 
> This BS on transgender is the manifestation of the complete FAILURE of psychologists to do their job.  Or perhaps more accurately, their complete FEAR that if they do their job, they'll lose their license to practice from the APA; which was taken over by the Church of LGBT in the 1970s & 80s.  That's when the inmates took over the asylum which licenses the professionals who treat them.  Conflict of interest leads to where we are today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it is interesting if you look at the suicide rates, which have increased a LOT over the last 50 or so years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The suicide stats are staggering... http://williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu/wp-content/uploads/AFSP-Williams-Suicide-Report-Final.pdf
Click to expand...


I know that.  Why do you think this is the case when it wasn't such a huge problem 50 years ago?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't care about the women and little girls comfort at all, do you?
Click to expand...

Of course I care about women and children... Either way a transexual is going to make uneducated and bigoted men, women, and children uncomfortable. Whether it be a girl that looks like a dude in the ladies room or if its a guy that looks like a girl in the ladies room or vice versa in the mens room. Don't you agree?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't care about the women and little girls comfort at all, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I care about women and children... Either way a transexual is going to make uneducated and bigoted men, women, and children uncomfortable. Whether it be a girl that looks like a dude in the ladies room or if its a guy that looks like a girl in the ladies room or vice versa in the mens room. Don't you agree?
Click to expand...


Why do you say "bigoted?"  You think if a woman feels uncomfortable sharing her bathroom with a man means she is a bigot?  I don't think you really know what that word means.  Lol.  The more you throw it out there, the less "impact" it really has.  You know?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't care about the women and little girls comfort at all, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I care about women and children... Either way a transexual is going to make uneducated and bigoted men, women, and children uncomfortable. Whether it be a girl that looks like a dude in the ladies room or if its a guy that looks like a girl in the ladies room or vice versa in the mens room. Don't you agree?
Click to expand...


Did you read my links and my posts on this topic?  Why don't you participate and tell me what you think about some of my own theories and opinions.  

What do you think about the man who "pioneered" the transgender movement?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
Click to expand...

If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.


----------



## Dragonlady

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not called "self-awareness" it's called *being full of hate*. That is why you are a "true blue Democrat". You hate that other people are free. You hate that other people have choice. You hate that you can't control others. And most of all, you hate heterosexuals. You are full of hate.
Click to expand...


The hate is coming from conservatives. Conservatives are big on majority rights but not minority rights. 

How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?

Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us. 

This is another conservative fear mongering attack on minority rights.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't care about the women and little girls comfort at all, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I care about women and children... Either way a transexual is going to make uneducated and bigoted men, women, and children uncomfortable. Whether it be a girl that looks like a dude in the ladies room or if its a guy that looks like a girl in the ladies room or vice versa in the mens room. Don't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say "bigoted?"  You think if a woman feels uncomfortable sharing her bathroom with a man means she is a bigot?  I don't think you really know what that word means.  Lol.  The more you throw it out there, the less "impact" it really has.  You know?
Click to expand...

I said uneducated or bigoted... They either do not know or understand what or who these people are or they do understand and choose to discriminate or be intolerant to the group that they disagree with... That is the definition of a bigot. 

I have stated many times that this is a very difficult issue and I understand arguments on both sides, so my above statement isn't absolute but does apply to many opposers that I've heard from. There are a few that understand the struggles of transgenders and are not intolerant, however, these individuals are few and far between.


----------



## Silhouette

Dragonlady said:


> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .



1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".

2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)

Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
Click to expand...

If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?



Nobody has ever prevented them from "peeing in peace". So long as they use the correct restroom. There is a reason it says *Women* on the door - because men are *not* supposed to be in there. Period.

Now stop with your nonsensical straw man. Nobody is talking about "peeing peace". We're talking about using the _correct_ facility for one's gender. And a person does not get to decide their gender. That is decided for them by chromosomes.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.
Click to expand...


And what of the females who may have fear of men sharing their bathrooms for VARIOUS reasons?  They don't count?  Only this very small portion of people matter to you?  Their comfort and feelings of security outweigh others?  

You aren't answering the questions honestly or logically.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.
Click to expand...

Physical harm - of course. Duh. Nobody is arguing that. So stop with the straw man. Mental? Uh...no. If there is no physical need, then no physical action should be taken. We have psychologist and psychiatrists for mental health issue (and notice none of them are licensed to perform surgery - there is a _reason_ for that).


----------



## ChrisL

Dragonlady said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not called "self-awareness" it's called *being full of hate*. That is why you are a "true blue Democrat". You hate that other people are free. You hate that other people have choice. You hate that you can't control others. And most of all, you hate heterosexuals. You are full of hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hate is coming from conservatives. Conservatives are big on majority rights but not minority rights.
> 
> How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> 
> This is another conservative fear mongering attack on minority rights.
Click to expand...


What "rights" are those?


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what of the females who may have fear of men sharing their bathrooms for VARIOUS reasons?  They don't count?  Only this very small portion of people matter to you?  Their comfort and feelings of security outweigh others?
> 
> You aren't answering the questions honestly or logically.
Click to expand...

Liberals have been waging a very wicked war on women for over a century now. Are you really surprised that the concern's of women don't matter in the minds of liberals?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> This is another conservative fear mongering attack on minority rights.



First - there is no right to invade the private space of the opposite sex

Second - transgenders are *not* a "minority". They are suffering from a mental disorder. They are not a race.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't care about the women and little girls comfort at all, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I care about women and children... Either way a transexual is going to make uneducated and bigoted men, women, and children uncomfortable. Whether it be a girl that looks like a dude in the ladies room or if its a guy that looks like a girl in the ladies room or vice versa in the mens room. Don't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say "bigoted?"  You think if a woman feels uncomfortable sharing her bathroom with a man means she is a bigot?  I don't think you really know what that word means.  Lol.  The more you throw it out there, the less "impact" it really has.  You know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said uneducated or bigoted... They either do not know or understand what or who these people are or they do understand and choose to discriminate or be intolerant to the group that they disagree with... That is the definition of a bigot.
> 
> I have stated many times that this is a very difficult issue and I understand arguments on both sides, so my above statement isn't absolute but does apply to many opposers that I've heard from. There are a few that understand the struggles of transgenders and are not intolerant, however, these individuals are few and far between.
Click to expand...


No, none of those things makes a person a "bigot."  Just because you don't want men in the ladies' room doesn't mean you are intolerant of those people in any other normal circumstance.


----------



## P@triot

What isn't a "minority" in the minds of libtards these days. Literally, everything and anything is a "minority". Tennis shoes are a "minority" which have "rights".


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you do that all the time, so where did you get your Psychology degree?  It's your standard.
> 
> Oops, you don't have any degree ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I ascribe mental illness to Trump voters. They aren't people.
> 
> Oh, and no, I don't have a degree. I joined the military instead of going to college. Don't regret it for a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were you headed?  Harvard?  Stanford?  MIT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The military. It's where I knew I wanted to go from about 8th grade.
Click to expand...


You said you went there "instead" of college, you made it sound like you had the option.  I stand corrected, you didn't


----------



## ChrisL

IF they are suicidal, they should be placed in a locked down facility, just like we do with anyone else who has suicidal or homicidal ideation.  That is what they do with people who suffer from depression and other mental disorders.  When they express feelings of suicide or homicide, they are placed in locked down psychiatric facilities for their own protection and the safety of society.


----------



## ChrisL

Just an FYI for those who have NO experience in the psychiatric field.  

5 Levels of Care – Locked and Unlocked Psych Facilities


Acute Inpatient Psych – This is the highest level of care.  When a patient is put on a 5150 for danger to others, danger to self, or gravely disabled, they are taken to a hospital for evaluation and treatment.  Depending on their mental state, they may be there for more than 72 hours to ensure stabilization.  Once they are stabilized, they are discharged to a lower level of care.
Sub-Acute – A sub-acute level of care is a locked facility. It is one step below an acute setting.  These individuals are on a conservatorship where someone else is calling the shots, which can be the Public Guardian (PG) or a family member. Their length of stay depends on their behavior.  They must be med compliant, participate in group, and not require solitary confinement, or be a problem on the unit. 
An Institute for the Mentally Ill (IMD) – An IMD is also a locked facility for patients that are higher functioning than a sub-acute level, but still require a locked setting.  Again, the PG or family member acts as the conservator, and the patients length of stay is determined by their mental stability and improvement.
Enriched Board and Care – This is an open setting.  Similar to a board and care, an enriched board and care is not locked.  Patients have more liberties, and are not necessarily conserved.  An enriched board and care is for higher functioning individuals that don’t require an IMD, but still need more intense treatment than a regular board and care.
Regular Board and Care – This is an open setting.  The patient is higher functioning than a patient at an enriched board and care, has more freedom and less intense treatment.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
Click to expand...

1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
*A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*

2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
*They get arrested*

Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
*Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.

There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.

There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
Click to expand...


Yes, they get arrested, just as someone who assaults a transsexual in the men's room would be arrested.  Your posts here are pointless, really.  Your points and your "fears" about transsexuals being violated or assaulted are not more valid than mine about men being in the ladies' room.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
Click to expand...


No, I'm sorry but just because you "feel" like a woman doesn't make it so.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
Click to expand...


Why don't you explain to us what it "feels" like to "feel" like a man or a woman?  I'd be interested in hearing that.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what of the females who may have fear of men sharing their bathrooms for VARIOUS reasons?  They don't count?  Only this very small portion of people matter to you?  Their comfort and feelings of security outweigh others?
> 
> You aren't answering the questions honestly or logically.
Click to expand...

As I stated before, do you think these females who have fear of sharing bathrooms with men would feel comfortable seeing a Trans Man in their bathroom?  You've seen the pictures of what they look like or perhaps have met one... Do you really think they belong in there?


----------



## ChrisL

What does it mean to "feel" like a woman or to "feel" like a man?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what of the females who may have fear of men sharing their bathrooms for VARIOUS reasons?  They don't count?  Only this very small portion of people matter to you?  Their comfort and feelings of security outweigh others?
> 
> You aren't answering the questions honestly or logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I stated before, do you think these females who have fear of sharing bathrooms with men would feel comfortable seeing a Trans Man in their bathroom?  You've seen the pictures of what they look like or perhaps have met one... Do you really think they belong in there?
Click to expand...


Have you read any of my posts?  I did say that was not my concern.  What did I say MY concern was?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what of the females who may have fear of men sharing their bathrooms for VARIOUS reasons?  They don't count?  Only this very small portion of people matter to you?  Their comfort and feelings of security outweigh others?
> 
> You aren't answering the questions honestly or logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I stated before, do you think these females who have fear of sharing bathrooms with men would feel comfortable seeing a Trans Man in their bathroom?  You've seen the pictures of what they look like or perhaps have met one... Do you really think they belong in there?
Click to expand...


Since you seem to consider yourself the board expert on transgenders and how they feel, I would like for you to tell me what it means to "feel" like a man or a woman.  Thanks.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you explain to us what it "feels" like to "feel" like a man or a woman?  I'd be interested in hearing that.
Click to expand...

I have no clue. I was born a male and have always felt like a male. Thinking about what Transgenders feel totally weirds me out, so I don't understand... nor do I expect you to understand.  I do however listen to their stories and a sympathize for the tremendous struggles they go through, and I support creating a safer more accepting environment for everybody... Women and children included.


----------



## ChrisL

You say "gender doesn't matter," yet you go and slice and dice THESE people all in the name of "gender."  Do you not see the absolutely insanity???


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you explain to us what it "feels" like to "feel" like a man or a woman?  I'd be interested in hearing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue. I was born a male and have always felt like a male. Thinking about what Transgenders feel totally weirds me out, so I don't understand... nor do I expect you to understand.  I do however listen to their stories and a sympathize for the tremendous struggles they go through, and I support creating a safer more accepting environment for everybody... Women and children included.
Click to expand...


Look, I don't think you're a bad guy or anything.  I'm just trying to point out the insanity of it all.  It is utter insanity, PC gone awry.  

And what is it exactly that makes you "feel" like a male?


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physical harm - of course. Duh. Nobody is arguing that. So stop with the straw man. Mental? Uh...no. If there is no physical need, then no physical action should be taken. We have psychologist and psychiatrists for mental health issue (and notice none of them are licensed to perform surgery - there is a _reason_ for that).
Click to expand...

Nice try man...


Silhouette said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
Click to expand...


“Over 200 municipalities and 18 states have nondiscrimination laws protecting transgender people’s access to facilities consistent with the gender they live every day,” according to the coalition. "None of those jurisdictions have seen a rise in sexual violence or other public safety issues due to nondiscrimination laws. Assaulting another person in a restroom or changing room remains against the law in every single state.”

Sexual Assault and Domestic Violence Groups Debunk 'Bathroom Predator Myth'


----------



## ChrisL

Personally, when I'm sitting here thinking about things and doing things, I'm not focused on my gender in most instances.  I think of myself as a person/a human being.  Isn't THAT the important thing that should be focused on?  The fact that these people are so focused on their genitalia and their gender is messed up to begin with.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physical harm - of course. Duh. Nobody is arguing that. So stop with the straw man. Mental? Uh...no. If there is no physical need, then no physical action should be taken. We have psychologist and psychiatrists for mental health issue (and notice none of them are licensed to perform surgery - there is a _reason_ for that).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try man...
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Over 200 municipalities and 18 states have nondiscrimination laws protecting transgender people’s access to facilities consistent with the gender they live every day,” according to the coalition. "None of those jurisdictions have seen a rise in sexual violence or other public safety issues due to nondiscrimination laws. Assaulting another person in a restroom or changing room remains against the law in every single state.”
> 
> Sexual Assault and Domestic Violence Groups Debunk 'Bathroom Predator Myth'
Click to expand...


Exactly, it is already against the law to assault a person, regardless of which restroom they happen to be using, so why the special treatment for transgenders?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> IF they are suicidal, they should be placed in a locked down facility, just like we do with anyone else who has suicidal or homicidal ideation.  That is what they do with people who suffer from depression and other mental disorders.  When they express feelings of suicide or homicide, they are placed in locked down psychiatric facilities for their own protection and the safety of society.


Ok, but they can't live there forever... How do you treat somebody that is freaking out because they feel like they are in the wrong body and they have resorted to self harm?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you explain to us what it "feels" like to "feel" like a man or a woman?  I'd be interested in hearing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue. I was born a male and have always felt like a male. Thinking about what Transgenders feel totally weirds me out, so I don't understand... nor do I expect you to understand.  I do however listen to their stories and a sympathize for the tremendous struggles they go through, and I support creating a safer more accepting environment for everybody... Women and children included.
Click to expand...


All people suffering from mental illness go through a difficult time coping with it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.



  No, you're the one denying the relevance of mental illness, where it's obvious that that's what it's about.  And demanding that sane people give up their privacy and safety in order to cater to mental illness.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF they are suicidal, they should be placed in a locked down facility, just like we do with anyone else who has suicidal or homicidal ideation.  That is what they do with people who suffer from depression and other mental disorders.  When they express feelings of suicide or homicide, they are placed in locked down psychiatric facilities for their own protection and the safety of society.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but they can't live there forever... How do you treat somebody that is freaking out because they feel like they are in the wrong body and they have resorted to self harm?
Click to expand...


Put them in a locked facility to protect them from themselves, just as we do with anyone else who is suffering from mental illness.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF they are suicidal, they should be placed in a locked down facility, just like we do with anyone else who has suicidal or homicidal ideation.  That is what they do with people who suffer from depression and other mental disorders.  When they express feelings of suicide or homicide, they are placed in locked down psychiatric facilities for their own protection and the safety of society.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but they can't live there forever... How do you treat somebody that is freaking out because they feel like they are in the wrong body and they have resorted to self harm?
Click to expand...


The "wrong body?"  Yet liberals will say gender doesn't matter at all.  That we are equal in almost every way.  So why do you think these people are SO preoccupied with what organ is between their legs?


----------



## ChrisL

The simple fact that these people are obsessed with their genitals and "feeling" like a male or a female tells the story.  That's all you have to think about to know this is a mental disease.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they get arrested, just as someone who assaults a transsexual in the men's room would be arrested.  Your posts here are pointless, really.  Your points and your "fears" about transsexuals being violated or assaulted are not more valid than mine about men being in the ladies' room.
Click to expand...

I agree, both arguments are valid as this is a very complicated issue with out a clear path. I tend to support and stand up for the disadvantaged. I may attack arguments that seem hateful, inconsiderate, or uncompassionate, but I respect peoples desire to feel safe and feel like their children are safe. I just don't like when people use those arguments to politicize an issue when the core of their argument comes from a very apparent bias towards the group in question. You seem a little more on the objective side than most and i appreciate you posting links and doing some research.


----------



## ChrisL

I am much more interested in talking about the psyche of those who are suffering this ailment than I am about the bathroom issues, honestly.  I want to know how anyone could think this is NOT a mental disorder.  There is absolutely nothing physically wrong with these people.  Some of us are advocating amputating completely healthy body parts in order to "pacify" a mental illness that obviously is related to some other factor that has not been discovered.  That is WRONG, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

I mean  . . . is it because they like dresses and pretty clothing and things that women wear?  They feel they would look better in these items if they looked more like women?  Really, I cannot understand WHY they would "feel" like they are women.


----------



## ChrisL

I wear a T-shirt and jeans sometimes.  I don't feel any different than I do on any other day.  It's not "torture" for me to wear a T-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin



  Giving it a fancy name, and dressing it up with anecdotes, doesn't change the underlying reality.  When someone who is undeniably, as a matter of immutable biological fact, male, believes himself to be female, then that is a delusion.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Women are now getting harassed in bathrooms because of anti-transgender hysteria*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the 17 million rape survivors and their expectations when disrobing behind doors marked "women" outside.  God you ask the easiest questions.
> 
> Their triggers and PTSD doesn't give a rat's ass if the man in there with them is gay, straight, in a dress, heels or doing a handstand with pinwheels on his feet.  Their privacy is ironclad.  If the door says "women" then that is ALL who is allowed behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
Click to expand...


  Indeed, this is a prime example of the wrong-wing habit of creating problems, then blaming their opposition for the results thereof.  We, on the right, do not support the practice of turning women into quasi-male freaks, nor men into quasi-female freaks; so we certainly don't bear any responsibility for the problem created by the existence of these freaks.


----------



## ChrisL

So, are some of us actually advocating for these people to be sliced and diced so that they look "prettier" in their dresses?  Is that what this all boils down to.  If so . . . mental illness, most definitely.  If your clothing or your gender "defines" who you are as a person, then you've got some serious mental health issues is what I would say.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Personally, when I'm sitting here thinking about things and doing things, I'm not focused on my gender in most instances.  I think of myself as a person/a human being.  Isn't THAT the important thing that should be focused on?  The fact that these people are so focused on their genitalia and their gender is messed up to begin with.


You are lucky that you being you... a person and human falls in line with the societal norm. If your normal was anti society: You are a girl and you were attracted to girls and not guys... Or an instinct or relation with the male form and lifestyle. This is a game changer and I hope our therapy and psychiatric advancements can help people cope however, there are cases where converting them to the "norm" just doesn't take. For these people I hope we can be more accepting, this bathroom thing as absurd as it is, may help.  Either way I still feel like the government should just stay out of the whole thing


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> Haha! Did you just fail to read the entire post properly? It's the LIBERAL idiots protesting at Trump rally's causing the violence. If they stayed the frick home where they belong (or better yet - got a job), you wouldn't see any violence at a Trump rally. As usual, it is all coming from the left. It's called *reading comprehension* Slade.



  Of course, if they got jobs, and actually contributed their fair share to the economy and to society as a whole, the vast majority of them would no longer be liberals.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physical harm - of course. Duh. Nobody is arguing that. So stop with the straw man. Mental? Uh...no. If there is no physical need, then no physical action should be taken. We have psychologist and psychiatrists for mental health issue (and notice none of them are licensed to perform surgery - there is a _reason_ for that).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try man...
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Over 200 municipalities and 18 states have nondiscrimination laws protecting transgender people’s access to facilities consistent with the gender they live every day,” according to the coalition. "None of those jurisdictions have seen a rise in sexual violence or other public safety issues due to nondiscrimination laws. Assaulting another person in a restroom or changing room remains against the law in every single state.”
> 
> Sexual Assault and Domestic Violence Groups Debunk 'Bathroom Predator Myth'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, it is already against the law to assault a person, regardless of which restroom they happen to be using, so why the special treatment for transgenders?
Click to expand...

It's not special treatment it is simply a difference of opinion. You take a biological approach to identify a persons gender. Your opposition takes a psychological approach to recognize a persons gender. Both arguments have validity.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, when I'm sitting here thinking about things and doing things, I'm not focused on my gender in most instances.  I think of myself as a person/a human being.  Isn't THAT the important thing that should be focused on?  The fact that these people are so focused on their genitalia and their gender is messed up to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky that you being you... a person and human falls in line with the societal norm. If your normal was anti society: You are a girl and you were attracted to girls and not guys... Or an instinct or relation with the male form and lifestyle. This is a game changer and I hope our therapy and psychiatric advancements can help people cope however, there are cases where converting them to the "norm" just doesn't take. For these people I hope we can be more accepting, this bathroom thing as absurd as it is, may help.  Either way I still feel like the government should just stay out of the whole thing
Click to expand...


There are plenty of women who play sports and plenty of men who don't.  Surgery and hormones are not the "cure" to whatever ails them.  Their issues run deeper, I'm sure of this.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, when I'm sitting here thinking about things and doing things, I'm not focused on my gender in most instances.  I think of myself as a person/a human being.  Isn't THAT the important thing that should be focused on?  The fact that these people are so focused on their genitalia and their gender is messed up to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky that you being you... a person and human falls in line with the societal norm. If your normal was anti society: You are a girl and you were attracted to girls and not guys... Or an instinct or relation with the male form and lifestyle. This is a game changer and I hope our therapy and psychiatric advancements can help people cope however, there are cases where converting them to the "norm" just doesn't take. For these people I hope we can be more accepting, this bathroom thing as absurd as it is, may help.  Either way I still feel like the government should just stay out of the whole thing
Click to expand...


So, are these transgenders out to trick men into thinking they are women and vice versa?  If you were not born a woman or a man, then you are not a woman or a man.  You are what you were formed as in the womb.  If you cannot accept that, then you have some serious issues, IMO (I use "you" in the general sense of course).


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physical harm - of course. Duh. Nobody is arguing that. So stop with the straw man. Mental? Uh...no. If there is no physical need, then no physical action should be taken. We have psychologist and psychiatrists for mental health issue (and notice none of them are licensed to perform surgery - there is a _reason_ for that).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try man...
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Over 200 municipalities and 18 states have nondiscrimination laws protecting transgender people’s access to facilities consistent with the gender they live every day,” according to the coalition. "None of those jurisdictions have seen a rise in sexual violence or other public safety issues due to nondiscrimination laws. Assaulting another person in a restroom or changing room remains against the law in every single state.”
> 
> Sexual Assault and Domestic Violence Groups Debunk 'Bathroom Predator Myth'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, it is already against the law to assault a person, regardless of which restroom they happen to be using, so why the special treatment for transgenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not special treatment it is simply a difference of opinion. You take a biological approach to identify a persons gender. Your opposition takes a psychological approach to recognize a persons gender. Both arguments have validity.
Click to expand...


No they are not equal arguments.  My argument has science and biological facts to back it up.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> As I stated before, do you think these females who have fear of sharing bathrooms with men would feel comfortable seeing a Trans Man in their bathroom?  You've seen the pictures of what they look like or perhaps have met one... *Do you really think they belong in there*?



No - they _belong_ in a psychiatric unit where they can receive the proper care they require. But people like you would rather see them invading the restrooms of the opposite sex because that turns you on for some bizarre reason.

Furthermore, they don't have to dress and act like that in public. If you're a man and you're going out in public, don't put the frick'n dress on, don't put the frick'n makeup on, and put down the illegal hormones and there won't be any issues. Leave your cross-dressing nonsense at _home_ where it belongs. *Problem solved*. See how easy that was Slade?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> The simple fact that these people are obsessed with their genitals and "feeling" like a male or a female tells the story.  That's all you have to think about to know this is a mental disease.


There are all kinds of struggles that people have with their bodies... Easting disorders are a prime example. These are people that are obviously struggling. You don't like the term bigot and don't understand why the term is being used. It is because of the heartless accusations of LGBT being perverts, abusers, and mentally ill. Belittling their struggles by saying things like "they are obsessed with their genitals" without recognition or awareness of their goals and struggles. For other illnesses like anorexia compassion and a willingness to help is the general attitude. For LGBT issues there is a very prejudicial and aggressive response. This is why you all are being labeled as bigots.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> No, none of those things makes a person a "bigot."  Just because you don't want men in the ladies' room doesn't mean you are intolerant of those people in any other normal circumstance.



  Have you heard the term _“cotton ceiling”_?  Some of the transfreaks are putting this forth, as something that they claim to be a legitimate complaint on their part, that genuine women who are homosexual will not accept _“transwomen”_—including those who still have intact _“boy parts”_ as sexual partners.  Lesbians who will only accept genuine women as sexual partners are now being condemned as _“transphobic”_ and _“bigoted”_.

  I'm surprised only that so far, this complaint seems to be limited to lesbians not accepting _“transwomen”_ as sexual partners, but if it is allowed to take root, then surely we will all be subject to similar condemnation, regardless of our own sex and sexual orientation, if we don't accept trannies as sexual partners based on their claimed gender.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, none of those things makes a person a "bigot."  Just because you don't want men in the ladies' room doesn't mean you are intolerant of those people in any other normal circumstance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard the term _“cotton ceiling”_?  Some of the transfreaks are putting this forth, as something that they claim to be a legitimate complaint on their part, that genuine women who are homosexual will not accept _“transwomen”_—including those who still have intact _“boy parts”_ as sexual partners.  Lesbians who will only accept genuine women as sexual partners are now being condemned as _“transphobic”_ and _“bigoted”_.
> 
> I'm surprised only that so far, this complaint seems to be limited to lesbians not accepting _“transwomen”_ as sexual partners, but if it is allowed to take root, then surely we will all be subject to similar condemnation, regardless of our own sex and sexual orientation, if we don't accept trannies as sexual partners based on their claimed gender.
Click to expand...


It's all just so messed up and confusing.  Lol.  They need to concentrate on being good PEOPLE, I think, instead of being so wrapped up in their sexuality and their "thingies."


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> I am much more interested in talking about the psyche of those who are suffering this ailment than I am about the bathroom issues, honestly.  I want to know how anyone could think this is NOT a mental disorder.  There is absolutely nothing physically wrong with these people.  Some of us are advocating amputating completely healthy body parts in order to "pacify" a mental illness that obviously is related to some other factor that has not been discovered.  That is WRONG, IMO.


Anybody denying this is a metal disorder is either ill informed or they are trying to be PC. Its like the Radical Islamic Terrorist BS or Illegal Alien terminology. People choose not to characterize groups of people in a way because certain terms are either taken to be offensive or misleading.

Though the Transgender situation is an Identity disorder, or dysphoria as others like to call it, supporters of the cause don't like to chalk it all up to that as it deters from the rights and policy issues that they are fighting to achieve.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> I mean  . . . is it because they like dresses and pretty clothing and things that women wear?  They feel they would look better in these items if they looked more like women?  Really, I cannot understand WHY they would "feel" like they are women.


Watch this... There are many more stories like this, might give you a little insight.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean  . . . is it because they like dresses and pretty clothing and things that women wear?  They feel they would look better in these items if they looked more like women?  Really, I cannot understand WHY they would "feel" like they are women.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this... There are many more stories like this, might give you a little insight.
Click to expand...


Maybe I'll watch it later.  I'm not in the mood.  Someone should teach that little kid that there is MUCH more to life anyways.  Poor upbringing is what I would imagine.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Physical harm - of course. Duh. Nobody is arguing that. So stop with the straw man. Mental? Uh...no. If there is no physical need, then no physical action should be taken. We have psychologist and psychiatrists for mental health issue (and notice none of them are licensed to perform surgery - there is a _reason_ for that).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try man...
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Over 200 municipalities and 18 states have nondiscrimination laws protecting transgender people’s access to facilities consistent with the gender they live every day,” according to the coalition. "None of those jurisdictions have seen a rise in sexual violence or other public safety issues due to nondiscrimination laws. Assaulting another person in a restroom or changing room remains against the law in every single state.”
> 
> Sexual Assault and Domestic Violence Groups Debunk 'Bathroom Predator Myth'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, it is already against the law to assault a person, regardless of which restroom they happen to be using, so why the special treatment for transgenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not special treatment it is simply a difference of opinion. You take a biological approach to identify a persons gender. Your opposition takes a psychological approach to recognize a persons gender. Both arguments have validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not equal arguments.  My argument has science and biological facts to back it up.
Click to expand...

Thats your opinion


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Physical harm - of course. Duh. Nobody is arguing that. So stop with the straw man. Mental? Uh...no. If there is no physical need, then no physical action should be taken. We have psychologist and psychiatrists for mental health issue (and notice none of them are licensed to perform surgery - there is a _reason_ for that).
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try man...
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Over 200 municipalities and 18 states have nondiscrimination laws protecting transgender people’s access to facilities consistent with the gender they live every day,” according to the coalition. "None of those jurisdictions have seen a rise in sexual violence or other public safety issues due to nondiscrimination laws. Assaulting another person in a restroom or changing room remains against the law in every single state.”
> 
> Sexual Assault and Domestic Violence Groups Debunk 'Bathroom Predator Myth'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, it is already against the law to assault a person, regardless of which restroom they happen to be using, so why the special treatment for transgenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not special treatment it is simply a difference of opinion. You take a biological approach to identify a persons gender. Your opposition takes a psychological approach to recognize a persons gender. Both arguments have validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not equal arguments.  My argument has science and biological facts to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your opinion
Click to expand...


No, it isn't.  I have biological facts on my side.  Sorry, but that is the FACT of the matter.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean  . . . is it because they like dresses and pretty clothing and things that women wear?  They feel they would look better in these items if they looked more like women?  Really, I cannot understand WHY they would "feel" like they are women.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this... There are many more stories like this, might give you a little insight.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll watch it later.  I'm not in the mood.  Someone should teach that little kid that there is MUCH more to life anyways.  Poor upbringing is what I would imagine.
Click to expand...

Funny how without even watching it you have an opinion... This is a real story and not completely bias. It goes through the medical process and risks along with the reasons why this family did what they did


----------



## Silhouette

"cut me up or I'll commit suicide".  That's the long and short of that bullshit.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try man...
> “Over 200 municipalities and 18 states have nondiscrimination laws protecting transgender people’s access to facilities consistent with the gender they live every day,” according to the coalition. "None of those jurisdictions have seen a rise in sexual violence or other public safety issues due to nondiscrimination laws. Assaulting another person in a restroom or changing room remains against the law in every single state.”
> 
> Sexual Assault and Domestic Violence Groups Debunk 'Bathroom Predator Myth'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, it is already against the law to assault a person, regardless of which restroom they happen to be using, so why the special treatment for transgenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not special treatment it is simply a difference of opinion. You take a biological approach to identify a persons gender. Your opposition takes a psychological approach to recognize a persons gender. Both arguments have validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not equal arguments.  My argument has science and biological facts to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  I have biological facts on my side.  Sorry, but that is the FACT of the matter.
Click to expand...

Wonderful.. .The opposition has testimony and psychological medial facts on their side.


----------



## ChrisL

Just reading another thread and I was thinking, it would be nice to have bigger boobs.  I'm sure I'd look MUCH sexier in a bathing suit with big giant boobies (as long as they didn't look so fake).  However, I am not so obsessed with having big boobs that I would have myself sliced and diced and risk infection or being ill or in pain over it.  I have learned to accept that I don't have big boobs, and I'm perfectly satisfied with my body the way it is and the way it was meant to be.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, it is already against the law to assault a person, regardless of which restroom they happen to be using, so why the special treatment for transgenders?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not special treatment it is simply a difference of opinion. You take a biological approach to identify a persons gender. Your opposition takes a psychological approach to recognize a persons gender. Both arguments have validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are not equal arguments.  My argument has science and biological facts to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't.  I have biological facts on my side.  Sorry, but that is the FACT of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful.. .The opposition has testimony and psychological medial facts on their side.
Click to expand...


Yes.  Medical, scientific, biological facts.  Namely genes, chromosomes, internal organs, amongst other things.


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.
Click to expand...


This may be the most absurd post ever

If someone has a fear of hair, I think they have a mental illness that needs addressed

And, do you seriously believe trans have a fear of being the sex they were born?

Seriously?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
Click to expand...


So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it; creating a permanent unnecessary lifelong disability in a patient?

OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Just reading another thread and I was thinking, it would be nice to have bigger boobs.  I'm sure I'd look MUCH sexier in a bathing suit with big giant boobies (as long as they didn't look so fake).  However, I am not so obsessed with having big boobs that I would have myself sliced and diced and risk infection or being ill or in pain over it.  I have learned to accept that I don't have big boobs, and I'm perfectly satisfied with my body the way it is and the way it was meant to be.



I do have a workbench. 

Just trying to save you a few bucks


----------



## ChrisL

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading another thread and I was thinking, it would be nice to have bigger boobs.  I'm sure I'd look MUCH sexier in a bathing suit with big giant boobies (as long as they didn't look so fake).  However, I am not so obsessed with having big boobs that I would have myself sliced and diced and risk infection or being ill or in pain over it.  I have learned to accept that I don't have big boobs, and I'm perfectly satisfied with my body the way it is and the way it was meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a workbench.
> 
> Just trying to save you a few bucks
Click to expand...


That's okay. I like my small boobies.  They are cute, and I don't have to worry about sagging.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
Click to expand...

I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
Click to expand...


It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.  

No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
Click to expand...

Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
Click to expand...


If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?

I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
Click to expand...


Just an FYI for those who have NO experience in the psychiatric field. 

5 Levels of Care – Locked and Unlocked Psych Facilities


Acute Inpatient Psych – This is the highest level of care. When a patient is put on a 5150 for danger to others, danger to self, or gravely disabled, they are taken to a hospital for evaluation and treatment. Depending on their mental state, they may be there for more than 72 hours to ensure stabilization. Once they are stabilized, they are discharged to a lower level of care.
Sub-Acute – A sub-acute level of care is a locked facility. It is one step below an acute setting. These individuals are on a conservatorship where someone else is calling the shots, which can be the Public Guardian (PG) or a family member. Their length of stay depends on their behavior. They must be med compliant, participate in group, and not require solitary confinement, or be a problem on the unit.
An Institute for the Mentally Ill (IMD) – An IMD is also a locked facility for patients that are higher functioning than a sub-acute level, but still require a locked setting. Again, the PG or family member acts as the conservator, and the patients length of stay is determined by their mental stability and improvement.
Enriched Board and Care – This is an open setting. Similar to a board and care, an enriched board and care is not locked. Patients have more liberties, and are not necessarily conserved. An enriched board and care is for higher functioning individuals that don’t require an IMD, but still need more intense treatment than a regular board and care.
Regular Board and Care – This is an open setting. The patient is higher functioning than a patient at an enriched board and care, has more freedom and less intense treatment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading another thread and I was thinking, it would be nice to have bigger boobs.  I'm sure I'd look MUCH sexier in a bathing suit with big giant boobies (as long as they didn't look so fake).  However, I am not so obsessed with having big boobs that I would have myself sliced and diced and risk infection or being ill or in pain over it.  I have learned to accept that I don't have big boobs, and I'm perfectly satisfied with my body the way it is and the way it was meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a workbench.
> 
> Just trying to save you a few bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's okay. I like my small boobies.  They are cute, and I don't have to worry about sagging.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
Click to expand...

You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> 
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
Click to expand...


What do you think happens to those who cannot afford surgery or hormones?  They manage with therapy.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading another thread and I was thinking, it would be nice to have bigger boobs.  I'm sure I'd look MUCH sexier in a bathing suit with big giant boobies (as long as they didn't look so fake).  However, I am not so obsessed with having big boobs that I would have myself sliced and diced and risk infection or being ill or in pain over it.  I have learned to accept that I don't have big boobs, and I'm perfectly satisfied with my body the way it is and the way it was meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a workbench.
> 
> Just trying to save you a few bucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's okay. I like my small boobies.  They are cute, and I don't have to worry about sagging.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Better go get surgery!    That's the answer to ALL of our problems nowadays.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> 
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
Click to expand...


I believe it can be treated by finding the underlying cause of WHY they feel this way.  I notice that you didn't bother to address my earlier posts about this particular problem.  I will go get them and repost them, so that you can address them and tell me what you think of these theories.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
> 
> 
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
Click to expand...


 Also . . .

Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?

Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.

The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those who cannot afford surgery or hormones?  They manage with therapy.
Click to expand...

How are they managing? At least the ones that don't kill themselves or slip into an overmedicated depression... How are the other ones doing?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those who cannot afford surgery or hormones?  They manage with therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are they managing? At least the ones that don't kill themselves or slip into an overmedicated depression... How are the other ones doing?
Click to expand...


The postoperative suicide and drug addiction levels are the same as preoperative.  Around 40%.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those who cannot afford surgery or hormones?  They manage with therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are they managing? At least the ones that don't kill themselves or slip into an overmedicated depression... How are the other ones doing?
Click to expand...


The reason why the postoperative and preoperative levels of suicide, depression and drug addiction are the same is because surgery and hormones are not "treating" the underlying issues.  Like I said earlier, it's like putting a Band Aid on a carotid artery wound.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I working off your hypothetical to make a point, stop playing word games... The situation is not realistic so nobody can attest as to how it would be handled.  My point is if there was mental harm being caused and both psychological treatments and therapy unsuccessfully applied and there was evidence that amputating the arm would relieve the mental anxieties and issues that were being caused, then why would you not? Since we are playing the hypothetical game... If psychosurgical developments found a cure for Alzhemiers or bi-polor disorder by being able to remove the section of the brain thats causing the issue are you opposed to that as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also . . .
> 
> Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?
> 
> Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.
> 
> The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
Click to expand...

Both your scenarios are very realistic cause and effects... We are influenced by our environment and children are much more susceptible to influence that adults. Many situations like these can be helped through therapy, time, and a change of environment.  Can you accept that there may be other cases where environment is not the underlying factor?? That there is a natural element involved that is the cause for a person to be gay or have an identity disorder? Perhaps these situations can't be fixed through medication or therapy?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those who cannot afford surgery or hormones?  They manage with therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are they managing? At least the ones that don't kill themselves or slip into an overmedicated depression... How are the other ones doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why the postoperative and preoperative levels of suicide, depression and drug addiction are the same is because surgery and hormones are not "treating" the underlying issues.  Like I said earlier, it's like putting a Band Aid on a carotid artery wound.
Click to expand...

That could very well be the case... My heart breaks for anybody that actually makes it to the point where they have surgery... Think of the struggle they have to go through to get to that point. I don't know if the surgery helps or not. I'm not a medical expert and I haven't interviewed transgenders that have gone through it to see what effects it had.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "hypothetical" game as these transgenders are actually having procedures done to "alleviate" mental issues.
> 
> No!  You do not amputate a healthy body part because of mental illness.  You are put into mandatory therapy in a locked down psychiatric unit for being seriously disturbed, so that you can't harm yourself or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also . . .
> 
> Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?
> 
> Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.
> 
> The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both your scenarios are very realistic cause and effects... We are influenced by our environment and children are much more susceptible to influence that adults. Many situations like these can be helped through therapy, time, and a change of environment.  Can you accept that there may be other cases where environment is not the underlying factor?? That there is a natural element involved that is the cause for a person to be gay or have an identity disorder? Perhaps these situations can't be fixed through medication or therapy?
Click to expand...


No.  I cannot accept that.  I can't see any other valid reason why a person would focus so much on their genitals and gender in order to find happiness in life, especially when at the same time, liberals try to tell us that gender is "fluid" and gender isn't matter, and that we are all equal and the "same."


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.



(Bearing in mind I'm responding to a poster who believes it's ethical for a doctor to amputate a healthy arm or leg to "cure" a mental issue...)

Yes, it's quite easy to treat "transgenders".  You sit them down, go through extensive therapy that guides them to discover why they don't like their actual gender, or why they don't want to be that.  Then you guide them slowly back to reality and embracing the wide variety of self-expression available to them for the gender they actually are.  ie: you teach them that their gender that can never change doesn't have to fit into such a limited expression.  Then, they become happier with what they actually are.

Amputation not necessary...


----------



## Pop23

Just an observation:

It occurs to me, the ones that fight the hardest to allow trans in the restrooms of their choice are gay. 

These folks live their lives using the restroom/lockers/showers of the sex they are attracted to. Even after, the trans is changing to the sex they find attractive. 

Hmmmm, it would appear they would have quite a different perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that we lock up transgenders into mental facilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also . . .
> 
> Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?
> 
> Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.
> 
> The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both your scenarios are very realistic cause and effects... We are influenced by our environment and children are much more susceptible to influence that adults. Many situations like these can be helped through therapy, time, and a change of environment.  Can you accept that there may be other cases where environment is not the underlying factor?? That there is a natural element involved that is the cause for a person to be gay or have an identity disorder? Perhaps these situations can't be fixed through medication or therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I cannot accept that.  I can't see any other valid reason why a person would focus so much on their genitals and gender in order to find happiness in life, especially when at the same time, liberals try to tell us that gender is "fluid" and gender isn't matter, and that we are all equal and the "same."
Click to expand...

Forget about the stupid partisan stereotypes... Do you feel the same way about homosexuals?  Its all environmental and there is no natural element... It's something that can be "fixed" with proper therapy?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bearing in mind I'm responding to a poster who believes it's ethical for a doctor to amputate a healthy arm or leg to "cure" a mental issue...)
> 
> Yes, it's quite easy to treat "transgenders".  You sit them down, go through extensive therapy that guides them to discover why they don't like their actual gender, or why they don't want to be that.  Then you guide them slowly back to reality and embracing the wide variety of self-expression available to them for the gender they actually are.  ie: you teach them that their gender that can never change doesn't have to fit into such a limited expression.  Then, they become happier with what they actually are.
> 
> Amputation not necessary...
Click to expand...

I hate to say it but I agree with your approach and think that techniques like you just laid out should be part of the process before any medicine is administered. I think it may be successful in some cases where the dysphoria is caused by environmental issues however, I also believe there are other cases that are a deeper seeded in the persons psyche. In these cases you will probably not be successful with your technique... Then what?

p.s even though I agree with the the last part or your statement I still think your a douche for the first part... for the record.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Just an observation:
> 
> It occurs to me, the ones that fight the hardest to allow trans in the restrooms of their choice are gay.
> 
> These folks live their lives using the restroom/lockers/showers of the sex they are attracted to. Even after, the trans is changing to the sex they find attractive.
> 
> Hmmmm, it would appear they would have quite a different perspective, doesn't it?


Im not gay nor am I a Transexual... Im just somebody that sympathizes for people who struggle and are in need. I like to help if I can.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are suicidal or wanting to self mutilate?  Yes.  That's what we do with people who suffer from mental diseases, even depression.  Were you unaware of that?
> 
> I posted the information about locking people up in psychiatric facilities just a page or two ago.  I would suggest you read it and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also . . .
> 
> Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?
> 
> Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.
> 
> The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both your scenarios are very realistic cause and effects... We are influenced by our environment and children are much more susceptible to influence that adults. Many situations like these can be helped through therapy, time, and a change of environment.  Can you accept that there may be other cases where environment is not the underlying factor?? That there is a natural element involved that is the cause for a person to be gay or have an identity disorder? Perhaps these situations can't be fixed through medication or therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I cannot accept that.  I can't see any other valid reason why a person would focus so much on their genitals and gender in order to find happiness in life, especially when at the same time, liberals try to tell us that gender is "fluid" and gender isn't matter, and that we are all equal and the "same."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about the stupid partisan stereotypes... Do you feel the same way about homosexuals?  Its all environmental and there is no natural element... It's something that can be "fixed" with proper therapy?
Click to expand...


Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an observation:
> 
> It occurs to me, the ones that fight the hardest to allow trans in the restrooms of their choice are gay.
> 
> These folks live their lives using the restroom/lockers/showers of the sex they are attracted to. Even after, the trans is changing to the sex they find attractive.
> 
> Hmmmm, it would appear they would have quite a different perspective, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Im not gay nor am I a Transexual... Im just somebody that sympathizes for people who struggle and are in need. I like to help if I can.
Click to expand...


What about cancer patients or lonely old folks?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.





Silhouette said:


> (Bearing in mind I'm responding to a poster who believes it's ethical for a doctor to amputate a healthy arm or leg to "cure" a mental issue...)
> 
> Yes, it's quite easy to treat "transgenders".  You sit them down, go through extensive therapy that guides them to discover why they don't like their actual gender, or why they don't want to be that.  Then you guide them slowly back to reality and embracing the wide variety of self-expression available to them for the gender they actually are.  ie: you teach them that their gender that can never change doesn't have to fit into such a limited expression.  Then, they become happier with what they actually are.
> 
> Amputation not necessary...





Slade3200 said:


> I hate to say it but I agree with your approach and think that techniques like you just laid out should be part of the process *before any medicine is administered*. I think it may be successful in some cases where the dysphoria is caused by environmental issues however, I also believe there are other cases that are a deeper seeded in the persons psyche. In these cases you will probably not be successful with your technique... Then what?



That's like saying if a mechanic isn't good enough at his job to torque your head bolts properly, he should be able to use chewing gum to seal them down instead.

The failure of a very straightforward approach is still a failure.  You don't fix failures with worse failure, making people think what you did will work when we know it won't.  If the patient is so intractable as to still insist they are something objective reality says they're not, then they belong back on the couch or institutionalized.  Society cannot enable insanity because it refuses to budge.  Rigid insanity is unfortunate but you don't cut up that patient on the operating table, leaving them incontinent or worse.  

You commit them to a supervised living situation.  That level of rejection of reality leaves them in danger in day to day life.  And you definitely don't endanger women and girls by forcing them as a matter of law to let such a seriously delusional man enter their bathrooms or showers, so that the mentally ill man doesn't have to feel bad.


----------



## ChrisL

They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  I don't suggest we lock them all away.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also . . .
> 
> Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?
> 
> Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.
> 
> The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both your scenarios are very realistic cause and effects... We are influenced by our environment and children are much more susceptible to influence that adults. Many situations like these can be helped through therapy, time, and a change of environment.  Can you accept that there may be other cases where environment is not the underlying factor?? That there is a natural element involved that is the cause for a person to be gay or have an identity disorder? Perhaps these situations can't be fixed through medication or therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I cannot accept that.  I can't see any other valid reason why a person would focus so much on their genitals and gender in order to find happiness in life, especially when at the same time, liberals try to tell us that gender is "fluid" and gender isn't matter, and that we are all equal and the "same."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about the stupid partisan stereotypes... Do you feel the same way about homosexuals?  Its all environmental and there is no natural element... It's something that can be "fixed" with proper therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.
Click to expand...

Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an observation:
> 
> It occurs to me, the ones that fight the hardest to allow trans in the restrooms of their choice are gay.
> 
> These folks live their lives using the restroom/lockers/showers of the sex they are attracted to. Even after, the trans is changing to the sex they find attractive.
> 
> Hmmmm, it would appear they would have quite a different perspective, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Im not gay nor am I a Transexual... Im just somebody that sympathizes for people who struggle and are in need. I like to help if I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about cancer patients or lonely old folks?
Click to expand...

Of course I care about old people and cancer patients... why would you imply otherwise and whats your point?


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  *I don't suggest we lock them all away*.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!


I didn't say "all".  I said the ones who are so intractable that the best therapy leaves them still unable to cope with reality.  I'm of the opinion that 99% of "transgenders" could be led back to love the sex they are with the proper therapeutic approach.  It's just that now, licensed mental health specialists are under extraordinary pressures to not do that and instead rubber-stamp a mental patient for (lucrative) unnecessary physical surgery.

In the end if I were emperor, I'd investigate the $$ side of this on the MD/surgeon's behalf.  I'd do a sting operation and I know I would find that patients who belong on the couch, instead are only given a minimal cursory screening "of therapy" before they get the rubber stamp for going on the gurney..  Upon finding that (which I have the utmost confidence that I would), I would put those MDs behind bars for so long that they would start to doubt what sex they are and what planet they were on..


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the reason why people don't accept the term mental illness or mental disease for the condition?? Its because illnesses and diseases are meant to be treated and either cured or controlled through drugs or therapy. Sympathizers do not see this as something that can be cured. Do you? If so, how? In what way are you going to treat all the trannies you lock up in your mental facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Bearing in mind I'm responding to a poster who believes it's ethical for a doctor to amputate a healthy arm or leg to "cure" a mental issue...)
> 
> Yes, it's quite easy to treat "transgenders".  You sit them down, go through extensive therapy that guides them to discover why they don't like their actual gender, or why they don't want to be that.  Then you guide them slowly back to reality and embracing the wide variety of self-expression available to them for the gender they actually are.  ie: you teach them that their gender that can never change doesn't have to fit into such a limited expression.  Then, they become happier with what they actually are.
> 
> Amputation not necessary...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but I agree with your approach and think that techniques like you just laid out should be part of the process *before any medicine is administered*. I think it may be successful in some cases where the dysphoria is caused by environmental issues however, I also believe there are other cases that are a deeper seeded in the persons psyche. In these cases you will probably not be successful with your technique... Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's like saying if a mechanic isn't good enough at his job to torque your head bolts properly, he should be able to use chewing gum to seal them down instead.
> 
> The failure of a very straightforward approach is still a failure.  You don't fix failures with worse failure, making people think what you did will work when we know it won't.  If the patient is so intractable as to still insist they are something objective reality says they're not, then they belong back on the couch or institutionalized.  Society cannot enable insanity because it refuses to budge.  Rigid insanity is unfortunate but you don't cut up that patient on the operating table, leaving them incontinent or worse.
> 
> You commit them to a supervised living situation.  That level of rejection of reality leaves them in danger in day to day life.  And you definitely don't endanger women and girls by forcing them as a matter of law to let such a seriously delusional man enter their bathrooms or showers, so that the mentally ill man doesn't have to feel bad.
Click to expand...

You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people? 

What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also . . .
> 
> Let's delve a little further into this "transgender" issue. Say little boy A grows up with a mommy whose husband cheats on her, maybe beats her, maybe he's just an all around asshole. Little boy A constantly hears mommy referring to daddy as "asshole," "loser," or whatnot. Perhaps mommy refers to ALL men as "assholes." Little boy A doesn't want to grow up being an "asshole." Does this make any sense? Is anyone out there grasping what I'm saying here?
> 
> Perhaps little girl A was abused by her stepfather, sexually. Being a "female" she feels as if she extremely vulnerable to abuse in a sexual manner. She hates being a female because of these underlying factors, she is vulnerable and the "weaker" sex. Hmmm? Now, little girl wants to be seen as powerful and strong, like a man.
> 
> The issue is NOT gender. The issue is something much, much deeper. Changing and rearranging a person's gender is NOT going to solve these underlying issues. The important thing is to focus on what is the underlying issue and treating it with intensive psychiatric therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> Both your scenarios are very realistic cause and effects... We are influenced by our environment and children are much more susceptible to influence that adults. Many situations like these can be helped through therapy, time, and a change of environment.  Can you accept that there may be other cases where environment is not the underlying factor?? That there is a natural element involved that is the cause for a person to be gay or have an identity disorder? Perhaps these situations can't be fixed through medication or therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I cannot accept that.  I can't see any other valid reason why a person would focus so much on their genitals and gender in order to find happiness in life, especially when at the same time, liberals try to tell us that gender is "fluid" and gender isn't matter, and that we are all equal and the "same."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about the stupid partisan stereotypes... Do you feel the same way about homosexuals?  Its all environmental and there is no natural element... It's something that can be "fixed" with proper therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
Click to expand...


It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  *I don't suggest we lock them all away*.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "all".  I said the ones who are so intractable that the best therapy leaves them still unable to cope with reality.  I'm of the opinion that 99% of "transgenders" could be led back to love the sex they are with the proper therapeutic approach.
Click to expand...


You're a former horse breeder living in a town with 1000 people in the middle of no where. Why would your opinion about transgender people have the slightest factual relevance to well, anyone? 

Even you? You can't even claim 'dad taught me', as he was a geologist. You literally have no relevant experience, no basis of knowledge, you don't even know what a transgender woman is.

Why would we give a shit about your opinion?


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  *I don't suggest we lock them all away*.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "all".  I said the ones who are so intractable that the best therapy leaves them still unable to cope with reality.  I'm of the opinion that 99% of "transgenders" could be led back to love the sex they are with the proper therapeutic approach.  It's just that now, licensed mental health specialists are under extraordinary pressures to not do that and instead rubber-stamp a mental patient for (lucrative) unnecessary physical surgery.
> 
> In the end if I were emperor, I'd investigate the $$ side of this on the MD/surgeon's behalf.  I'd do a sting operation and I know I would find that patients who belong on the couch, instead are only given a minimal cursory screening "of therapy" before they get the rubber stamp for going on the gurney..  Upon finding that (which I have the utmost confidence that I would), I would put those MDs behind bars for so long that they would start to doubt what sex they are and what planet they were on..
Click to expand...


Well sure, if they are a danger to themselves or others, they should be locked up like we do with everyone else who makes such threats.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?



Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.  

People who can't process reality on its terms after extensive therapy should be institutionalized.  They are a danger to themselves and others.


----------



## ChrisL

I am drawing a line in the sand on what I will believe.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't even know what a transsexual woman is. You have no knowledge of psychology, no training, no relevant experience. Why would we lock *anyone* up based on your half assed personal opinion backed by nothing but your more of your opinion?

We're not locking anyone up based on your assessment of a topic you know nothing about.


----------



## Silhouette

Please define exactly what a "transexual woman" is.  Enlighten all of us oh Uber Troll..


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't even know what a transsexual woman is. You have no knowledge of psychology, no training, no relevant experience. Why would we lock *anyone* up based on your half assed personal opinion backed by nothing but your more of your opinion?
> 
> We're not locking anyone up based on your assessment of a topic you know nothing about.
Click to expand...


If a person is homicidal or suicidal, that is the usual course.  They are placed on a 5150 and committed (usually for 48-72) to an involuntary hold, until they can be stabilized with therapy and/or medications.  The problem is our psychiatric institution is now a "revolving door" where they cannot and insurance companies will not pay for people to be institutionalized who may need to be institutionalized.  They are falling for a bunch of PC nonsense for which there is absolutely NO evidence as well.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both your scenarios are very realistic cause and effects... We are influenced by our environment and children are much more susceptible to influence that adults. Many situations like these can be helped through therapy, time, and a change of environment.  Can you accept that there may be other cases where environment is not the underlying factor?? That there is a natural element involved that is the cause for a person to be gay or have an identity disorder? Perhaps these situations can't be fixed through medication or therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I cannot accept that.  I can't see any other valid reason why a person would focus so much on their genitals and gender in order to find happiness in life, especially when at the same time, liberals try to tell us that gender is "fluid" and gender isn't matter, and that we are all equal and the "same."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about the stupid partisan stereotypes... Do you feel the same way about homosexuals?  Its all environmental and there is no natural element... It's something that can be "fixed" with proper therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
Click to expand...

I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Please define exactly what a "transexual woman" is.  Enlighten all of us oh Uber Troll..



Look it up. You refuse to look into what a transgender woman actually is. And if you have no idea what a transgender woman is, then what value would your legal predictions about transgender women have?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I cannot accept that.  I can't see any other valid reason why a person would focus so much on their genitals and gender in order to find happiness in life, especially when at the same time, liberals try to tell us that gender is "fluid" and gender isn't matter, and that we are all equal and the "same."
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about the stupid partisan stereotypes... Do you feel the same way about homosexuals?  Its all environmental and there is no natural element... It's something that can be "fixed" with proper therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
Click to expand...


Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.  

To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't even know what a transsexual woman is. You have no knowledge of psychology, no training, no relevant experience. Why would we lock *anyone* up based on your half assed personal opinion backed by nothing but your more of your opinion?
> 
> We're not locking anyone up based on your assessment of a topic you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a person is homicidal or suicidal, that is the usual course.  They are placed on a 5150 and committed (usually for 48-72) to an involuntary hold, until they can be stabilized with therapy and/or medications.
Click to expand...


That's an assessment made by a medical professional. Not Sil. And on the basis of being homocidal or suicidal. Not being transgender. 

And of course the suicide rates of transgenders drop by about 1000% when they transition. By the vary standards you've cited......transitioning would be the best solution for most transgender folks.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about the stupid partisan stereotypes... Do you feel the same way about homosexuals?  Its all environmental and there is no natural element... It's something that can be "fixed" with proper therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
Click to expand...


Sex and gender aren't the same thing. 



> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.



I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.

I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't even know what a transsexual woman is. You have no knowledge of psychology, no training, no relevant experience. Why would we lock *anyone* up based on your half assed personal opinion backed by nothing but your more of your opinion?
> 
> We're not locking anyone up based on your assessment of a topic you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a person is homicidal or suicidal, that is the usual course.  They are placed on a 5150 and committed (usually for 48-72) to an involuntary hold, until they can be stabilized with therapy and/or medications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an assessment made by a medical professional. Not Sil. And on the basis of being homocidal or suicidal. Not being transgender. S
> 
> And of course the suicide rates of transgenders drop by about 1000% when they transition. By the vary standards you've cited......transitioning would be the best solution for most transgender folks.
Click to expand...


No they don't.  They remain the same postoperative as they were preoperative.  Look it up.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
Click to expand...


It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.  They are suffering from a disorder known as "body dysmorphic disorder" obviously.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals do not think they are the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
Click to expand...


It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't even know what a transsexual woman is. You have no knowledge of psychology, no training, no relevant experience. Why would we lock *anyone* up based on your half assed personal opinion backed by nothing but your more of your opinion?
> 
> We're not locking anyone up based on your assessment of a topic you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a person is homicidal or suicidal, that is the usual course.  They are placed on a 5150 and committed (usually for 48-72) to an involuntary hold, until they can be stabilized with therapy and/or medications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an assessment made by a medical professional. Not Sil. And on the basis of being homocidal or suicidal. Not being transgender. S
> 
> And of course the suicide rates of transgenders drop by about 1000% when they transition. By the vary standards you've cited......transitioning would be the best solution for most transgender folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.  They remain the same postoperative as they were preoperative.  Look it up.
Click to expand...


No, they don't. Their suicide rates drop *dramatically* after. Especially since about 1990 where post op mental health care and societal acceptance have dramatically improved.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.
Click to expand...


What is the basis of your assessment regarding gender? Again you're offering yoru personal opinion on the matter......vs the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals that contradict you.

Why would I care about your opinion and ignore the single most respected diagnostic manual for mental health in this country, 36,000 mental health professionals and the entire APA?


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.
Click to expand...


Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country. 

Our sources are not equal.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the basis of your assessment regarding gender? Again you're offering yoru personal opinion on the matter......vs the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals that contradict you.
> 
> Why would I care about your opinion and ignore the single most respected diagnostic manual for mental health in this country, 36,000 mental health professionals and the entire APA?
Click to expand...


Mental health profession has been "forced" into what they are doing today.  In fact, a lot of times they don't even get to treat a transgendered person.  They HAVE to refer them out to a "gender specialist."  Lol.  There's a LOT of money to made in surgical treatments, you know?


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country.
> 
> Our sources are not equal.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country.
> 
> Our sources are not equal.
Click to expand...


There are actually SOME psychiatrists who have the gall to stand up to the "bullying" (where they risk ruining their reputations and careers as being labeled "bigots" by the PC crowd), and have actually stated that they do in fact believe that transgenderism is a mental illness.

And some very REPUTABLE ones in fact.


----------



## Flopper

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.
> 
> And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist.
> 
> Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.
Click to expand...

Gender is certainly not as you say some fluid social construct.  If that were all it was then we would not be seeing a gender mismatch with sex beginning as early as age 2.


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.
> 
> And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist.
> 
> Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender is certainly not as you say some fluid social construct.  If that were all it was then we would not be seeing a gender mismatch with sex beginning as early as age 2.
Click to expand...


Normal and healthy 2-year-olds don't think about such things.  Come on!  Lol.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the basis of your assessment regarding gender? Again you're offering yoru personal opinion on the matter......vs the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals that contradict you.
> 
> Why would I care about your opinion and ignore the single most respected diagnostic manual for mental health in this country, 36,000 mental health professionals and the entire APA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mental health profession has been "forced" into what they are doing today.  In fact, a lot of times they don't even get to treat a transgendered person.  They HAVE to refer them out to a "gender specialist."  Lol.  There's a LOT of money to made in surgical treatments, you know?
Click to expand...


Says you. Do you realize how utterly dependent you are on your personal opinion being accepted as fact.

Um, your opinion isn't fact. And your opinion is all you have.

Meanwhile, you're contradicted by the DSM, the APA and tens of thousands of mental health professionals. Why would I ignore them....and believe you?


----------



## ChrisL

Come on!  Enough with this insanity!


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the basis of your assessment regarding gender? Again you're offering yoru personal opinion on the matter......vs the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals that contradict you.
> 
> Why would I care about your opinion and ignore the single most respected diagnostic manual for mental health in this country, 36,000 mental health professionals and the entire APA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mental health profession has been "forced" into what they are doing today.  In fact, a lot of times they don't even get to treat a transgendered person.  They HAVE to refer them out to a "gender specialist."  Lol.  There's a LOT of money to made in surgical treatments, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you. Do you realize how utterly dependent you are on your personal opinion being accepted as fact.
> 
> Um, your opinion isn't fact. And your opinion is all you have.
> 
> Meanwhile, you're contradicted by the DSM, the APA and tens of thousands of mental health professionals. Why would I ignore them....and believe you?
Click to expand...


The chief of psychiatry at John Hopkins for ONE, agrees with me.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country.
> 
> Our sources are not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.
Click to expand...


Says you, citing your personal opinion.

Do you have anything else? Is this really the extent of your argument? One long begging the question fallacy?

If so, that was easy.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Come on!  Enough with this insanity!



And by 'insanity', you mean us refusing to accept your personal opinion as irrefutable fact? 

Um....Crystal? Your personal opinions aren't objective evidence. Do you get the difference between subjective and objective?


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the basis of your assessment regarding gender? Again you're offering yoru personal opinion on the matter......vs the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals that contradict you.
> 
> Why would I care about your opinion and ignore the single most respected diagnostic manual for mental health in this country, 36,000 mental health professionals and the entire APA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mental health profession has been "forced" into what they are doing today.  In fact, a lot of times they don't even get to treat a transgendered person.  They HAVE to refer them out to a "gender specialist."  Lol.  There's a LOT of money to made in surgical treatments, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you. Do you realize how utterly dependent you are on your personal opinion being accepted as fact.
> 
> Um, your opinion isn't fact. And your opinion is all you have.
> 
> Meanwhile, you're contradicted by the DSM, the APA and tens of thousands of mental health professionals. Why would I ignore them....and believe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chief of psychiatry at John Hopkins for ONE, agrees with me.
Click to expand...


And the authors of the study's he cited agree with me. Along with the APA, the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals.

And the man you're citing isn't the Chief of Psychiatry at John Hopkins. He's the *former* chief.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country.
> 
> Our sources are not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing your personal opinion.
> 
> Do you have anything else? Is this really the extent of your argument? One long begging the question fallacy?
> 
> If so, that was easy.
Click to expand...




Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.

Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.

He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people. Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the basis of your assessment regarding gender? Again you're offering yoru personal opinion on the matter......vs the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals that contradict you.
> 
> Why would I care about your opinion and ignore the single most respected diagnostic manual for mental health in this country, 36,000 mental health professionals and the entire APA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mental health profession has been "forced" into what they are doing today.  In fact, a lot of times they don't even get to treat a transgendered person.  They HAVE to refer them out to a "gender specialist."  Lol.  There's a LOT of money to made in surgical treatments, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you. Do you realize how utterly dependent you are on your personal opinion being accepted as fact.
> 
> Um, your opinion isn't fact. And your opinion is all you have.
> 
> Meanwhile, you're contradicted by the DSM, the APA and tens of thousands of mental health professionals. Why would I ignore them....and believe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chief of psychiatry at John Hopkins for ONE, agrees with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the authors of the study's he cited agree with me. Along with the APA, the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, not so much.  Lol.  Pressure from some powerful groups of people is all you have.  Your position is nothing short of ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the basis of your assessment regarding gender? Again you're offering yoru personal opinion on the matter......vs the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals that contradict you.
> 
> Why would I care about your opinion and ignore the single most respected diagnostic manual for mental health in this country, 36,000 mental health professionals and the entire APA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mental health profession has been "forced" into what they are doing today.  In fact, a lot of times they don't even get to treat a transgendered person.  They HAVE to refer them out to a "gender specialist."  Lol.  There's a LOT of money to made in surgical treatments, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you. Do you realize how utterly dependent you are on your personal opinion being accepted as fact.
> 
> Um, your opinion isn't fact. And your opinion is all you have.
> 
> Meanwhile, you're contradicted by the DSM, the APA and tens of thousands of mental health professionals. Why would I ignore them....and believe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chief of psychiatry at John Hopkins for ONE, agrees with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the authors of the study's he cited agree with me. Along with the APA, the DSM and tens of thousands of mental health professionals.
> 
> And the man you're citing isn't the Chief of Psychiatry at John Hopkins. He's the *former* chief.
Click to expand...


His studies concluded that 70-80% of all children who had experienced feelings of being "transgendered" resolved those feelings by adulthood.  What now?

You still okay with administering dangerous hormones and slicing them up for your PC agenda?


----------



## ChrisL

You people are psychotics, seriously.


----------



## Flopper

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that you are finding so difficult to understand?
> 
> A “transgender woman” is not a woman at all, but, as a matter of unalterable biological fact, a man.  Women do not want men in their restrooms, locker rooms, or other similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that is a violation of their privacy.
> 
> It makes no difference if the man in question claims to “identify as a woman”.  It makes no difference if he has had himself chemically- and/or surgically mutilated in order to appear more feminine.  He's still a man, and he still has no damn business being in the women's facilities.
Click to expand...

*Are you saying  you want a person born female using the ladies room no matter how much she appears to be a male?  I don't think most women would agree.*


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country.
> 
> Our sources are not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing your personal opinion.
> 
> Do you have anything else? Is this really the extent of your argument? One long begging the question fallacy?
> 
> If so, that was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.
Click to expand...


And Dr. McHugh is contradicted by the authors of the very studies he cited. Shall we discuss McHugh's citation of the  2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden?

I've got an interview with the author right here, Dr. Cecilia Dhejne, insisting that her work was grossly misrepresented by people like McHugh.

And since none of McHugh's studies were on transgender people, *why would I ignore the author of the very studies that McHugh cites? Researchers that even McHugh recognizes as experts in their field?*

Why would you ignore them?



> Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.



With none of those studies about transgender people.



> He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people.



Lets see the study. If its Dhejne's work, you're in for a bit of a surprise.



> Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”



Then why did the author of that study also contradict Dr. McHugh? And find that those children who had the clinical tansgender characteristics as children overwhelmingly didn't lose them over time?

Again, lets see the study. You won't like what the author of that study has to say either.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> You people are psychotics, seriously.



No, we simply don't accept your personal opinion as objective evidence.

Nor would any rational person.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are psychotics, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we simply don't accept your personal opinion as objective evidence.
> 
> Nor would any rational person.
Click to expand...


But you accept those who tell you they are really the opposite sex stuck in the opposite sex's body?  Oh okay.  Makes PERFECT sense . . . for a psycho.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very much similar to the anorexic who insists she is "fat" when there is absolutely no evidence of this being the case, and all evidence points in the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country.
> 
> Our sources are not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing your personal opinion.
> 
> Do you have anything else? Is this really the extent of your argument? One long begging the question fallacy?
> 
> If so, that was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Dr. McHugh is contradicted by the authors of the very studies he cited. Shall we discuss McHugh's citation of the  2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden?
> 
> I've got an interview with the author right here, Dr. Cecilia Dhejne, insisting that her work was grossly misrepresented by people like McHugh.
> 
> And since none of McHugh's studies were on transgender people, *why would I ignore the author of the very studies that McHugh cites? Researchers that even McHugh recognizes as experts in their field?*
> 
> Why would you ignore them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With none of those studies about transgender people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the study. If its Dhejne's work, you're in for a bit of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did the author of that study also contradict Dr. McHugh? And find that those children who had the clinical tansgender characteristics as children overwhelmingly didn't lose them over time?
> 
> Again, lets see the study. You won't like what the author of that study has to say either.
Click to expand...


What are the "clinical characteristics" that you refer to?  Do tell!


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You're running into the same rhetorical brick wall again and again; you're offering my opinion as fact, backed by nothing. While ignoring tens of thousands of mental health care professionals and the most universally respected diagnostic manual on mental health in the country.
> 
> Our sources are not equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing your personal opinion.
> 
> Do you have anything else? Is this really the extent of your argument? One long begging the question fallacy?
> 
> If so, that was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Dr. McHugh is contradicted by the authors of the very studies he cited. Shall we discuss McHugh's citation of the  2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden?
> 
> I've got an interview with the author right here, Dr. Cecilia Dhejne, insisting that her work was grossly misrepresented by people like McHugh.
> 
> And since none of McHugh's studies were on transgender people, *why would I ignore the author of the very studies that McHugh cites? Researchers that even McHugh recognizes as experts in their field?*
> 
> Why would you ignore them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With none of those studies about transgender people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the study. If its Dhejne's work, you're in for a bit of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did the author of that study also contradict Dr. McHugh? And find that those children who had the clinical tansgender characteristics as children overwhelmingly didn't lose them over time?
> 
> Again, lets see the study. You won't like what the author of that study has to say either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the "clinical characteristics" that you refer to?  Do tell!
Click to expand...


Quote the study and we'll discuss them. Surely you've actually fact checked your claims. Show me the 'Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children' studies. Then we'll check with the authors and see what they have to say.

I noticed how you already backed away from 2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden. Good. You can be taught.


----------



## ChrisL

The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.

This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.

The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”

Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
procedures. (AP)

“And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.

The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”

Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”

Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”

“’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says you, citing your personal opinion.
> 
> Do you have anything else? Is this really the extent of your argument? One long begging the question fallacy?
> 
> If so, that was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Dr. McHugh is contradicted by the authors of the very studies he cited. Shall we discuss McHugh's citation of the  2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden?
> 
> I've got an interview with the author right here, Dr. Cecilia Dhejne, insisting that her work was grossly misrepresented by people like McHugh.
> 
> And since none of McHugh's studies were on transgender people, *why would I ignore the author of the very studies that McHugh cites? Researchers that even McHugh recognizes as experts in their field?*
> 
> Why would you ignore them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With none of those studies about transgender people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the study. If its Dhejne's work, you're in for a bit of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did the author of that study also contradict Dr. McHugh? And find that those children who had the clinical tansgender characteristics as children overwhelmingly didn't lose them over time?
> 
> Again, lets see the study. You won't like what the author of that study has to say either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the "clinical characteristics" that you refer to?  Do tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the study and we'll discuss them. Surely you've actually fact checked your claims. Show me the 'Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children' studies. Then we'll check with the authors and see what they have to say.
> 
> I noticed how you already backed away from 2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden. Good. You can be taught.
Click to expand...


Did you post the study?  No, you didn't.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are psychotics, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we simply don't accept your personal opinion as objective evidence.
> 
> Nor would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you accept those who tell you they are really the opposite sex stuck in the opposite sex's body?  Oh okay.  Makes PERFECT sense . . . for a psycho.
Click to expand...


Says you, pretending you know what the fuck you're talking about. But you know nothing about psychology, transgender people, or the clinical studies you claim to cite. You're merely repeating what you've been told to think on the matter.

When we get into the actual experts, the actual studies, the DSM, the APA, the authors of the studies describing them to us.......you're gloriously ignorant. And utterly contradicted.


----------



## Skylar

ChrisL said:


> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”



And Dr. McHugh is contradicted by the authors of the very studies he cited. Shall we discuss McHugh's citation of the  2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden?

I've got an interview with the author right here, Dr. Cecilia Dhejne, insisting that her work was grossly misrepresented by people like McHugh.

And since none of McHugh's studies were on transgender people, *why would I ignore the author of the very studies that McHugh cites? Researchers that even McHugh recognizes as experts in their field?*

Why would you ignore them?



> Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.



With none of those studies about transgender people.



> He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people.



Lets see the study. If its Dhejne's work, you're in for a bit of a surprise.



> Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”



Then why did the author of that study also contradict Dr. McHugh? And find that those children who had the clinical tansgender characteristics as children overwhelmingly didn't lose them over time?

Again, lets see the study. You won't like what the author of that study has to say either.

Smiling.....you're not much of a thinker, are you?


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that you are the opposite gender of that which you were born.  None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says you, citing your personal opinion.
> 
> Do you have anything else? Is this really the extent of your argument? One long begging the question fallacy?
> 
> If so, that was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the former psychiatrist-in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital and its current Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry, said that transgenderism is a “mental disorder” that merits treatment, that sex change is “biologically impossible,” and that people who promote sexual reassignment surgery are collaborating with and promoting a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Dr. McHugh is contradicted by the authors of the very studies he cited. Shall we discuss McHugh's citation of the  2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden?
> 
> I've got an interview with the author right here, Dr. Cecilia Dhejne, insisting that her work was grossly misrepresented by people like McHugh.
> 
> And since none of McHugh's studies were on transgender people, *why would I ignore the author of the very studies that McHugh cites? Researchers that even McHugh recognizes as experts in their field?*
> 
> Why would you ignore them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With none of those studies about transgender people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the study. If its Dhejne's work, you're in for a bit of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did the author of that study also contradict Dr. McHugh? And find that those children who had the clinical tansgender characteristics as children overwhelmingly didn't lose them over time?
> 
> Again, lets see the study. You won't like what the author of that study has to say either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the "clinical characteristics" that you refer to?  Do tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the study and we'll discuss them. Surely you've actually fact checked your claims. Show me the 'Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children' studies. Then we'll check with the authors and see what they have to say.
> 
> I noticed how you already backed away from 2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden. Good. You can be taught.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but reality is reality.  Be happy with WHO you are.  It IS biologically impossible to be the opposite sex.  There are many, many differences besides boobs and a vagina.  You are what your genetics have determined you are.  If you cannot accept that, then you are suffering from a body dysmorphic disorder.  There is nothing physically wrong with these people, and there genes are XX or XY.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dr. McHugh is contradicted by the authors of the very studies he cited. Shall we discuss McHugh's citation of the  2011 study at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden?
> 
> I've got an interview with the author right here, Dr. Cecilia Dhejne, insisting that her work was grossly misrepresented by people like McHugh.
> 
> And since none of McHugh's studies were on transgender people, *why would I ignore the author of the very studies that McHugh cites? Researchers that even McHugh recognizes as experts in their field?*
> 
> Why would you ignore them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh, the author of six books and at least 125 peer-reviewed medical articles, made his remarks in a recentcommentary in the _Wall Street Journal_, where he explained that transgender surgery is not the solution for people who suffer a “disorder of ‘assumption’” – the notion that their maleness or femaleness is different than what nature assigned to them biologically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With none of those studies about transgender people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also reported on a new study showing that the suicide rate among transgendered people who had reassignment surgery is 20 times higher than the suicide rate among non-transgender people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the study. If its Dhejne's work, you're in for a bit of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh further noted studies from Vanderbilt University and London’s Portman Clinic of children who had expressed transgender feelings but for whom, over time, 70%-80% “spontaneously lost those feelings.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did the author of that study also contradict Dr. McHugh? And find that those children who had the clinical tansgender characteristics as children overwhelmingly didn't lose them over time?
> 
> Again, lets see the study. You won't like what the author of that study has to say either.
> 
> Smiling.....you're not much of a thinker, are you?
Click to expand...


You haven't posted any studies though.  Lol.  

Sorry, but you cannot change your sex.  You can make it look like you "could" be a girl, but you will never BE a girl.  We are much more than just tits and ass.


----------



## ChrisL

Skylar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are psychotics, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we simply don't accept your personal opinion as objective evidence.
> 
> Nor would any rational person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you accept those who tell you they are really the opposite sex stuck in the opposite sex's body?  Oh okay.  Makes PERFECT sense . . . for a psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, pretending you know what the fuck you're talking about. But you know nothing about psychology, transgender people, or the clinical studies you claim to cite. You're merely repeating what you've been told to think on the matter.
> 
> When we get into the actual experts, the actual studies, the DSM, the APA, the authors of the studies describing them to us.......you're gloriously ignorant. And utterly contradicted.
Click to expand...


Getting angry, I see.    Lol.  I'm sorry, but these people have nothing physically wrong with them.  It is all in their minds.  IOW, a mental illness.  Just because some of you have an agenda, many of us will NEVER buy into it.  Take that to the bank.  It is utterly delusional to say the least.


----------



## ChrisL

Quite insulting to us real women that some of you think creating a vagina through surgery and some fake tits make a man into a woman.


----------



## Flopper

Rottweiler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.
> 
> And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  *Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist*.
> 
> Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget - the argument also includes denying indisputable scientific *fact*. Chromosomes determine your gender. The liberal will deny those chromosomes and insist that a persons severe mental illness determines their gender.
Click to expand...

*True only if you consider gender the same as sex which is incorrect
SEX = Male or Female
Gender = Masculine or Feminine 

So in essence:

Sex refers to biological differences; chromosomes, hormonal profiles, internal and external sex organs.

Gender describes the characteristics that a society or culture delineates as masculine or feminine.

What is the difference between sex and gender?*


----------



## Lilah

ChrisL said:


> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”



Dr. McHugh specifically states that “no evidence supports the claim that people such as Bruce Jenner have a biological source for their transgender assumptions. Plenty of evidence demonstrates that with him and most others, transgendering is a psychological rather than a biological matter.” To make this claim, McHugh must ignore at least fifteen studies that have found exactly that kind of evidence showing a biological origin for transgender identities.


----------



## ChrisL

Lilah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh specifically states that “no evidence supports the claim that people such as Bruce Jenner have a biological source for their transgender assumptions. Plenty of evidence demonstrates that with him and most others, transgendering is a psychological rather than a biological matter.” To make this claim, McHugh must ignore at least fifteen studies that have found exactly that kind of evidence showing a biological origin for transgender identities.
Click to expand...


So then you are claiming to believe this is a "biological" disorder?  Well, the odd thing is that most transgender people have none of these KNOWN disorders  (some of the ones listed below) and the ones that can actually be tested for.  A lot of times there is absolutely nothing physically or chemically wrong with these people.  

It could definitely be a body dysmorphic disorder.  Why do you rule that out?  

1. _“There is also evidence, albeit clinical, for a role of testosterone in the sexual differentiation of the human brain, in particular in inducing male gender role behavior and heterosexual orientation.”_ - Julie Baker, Focus on Sexuality Research, 2014

2. _“...We conclude that there is sufficient evidence that EDCs modify behavioral sexual dimorphism in children, presumably by interacting with the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal (HPG) axis.”_ Winneke et al, Environmental health perspectives, 2013

3. _“Gender-dependent differentiation of the brain has been detected at every level of organization—morphological, neurochemical, and functional—and has been shown to be primarily controlled by sex differences in gonadal steroid hormone levels during perinatal development.” _Chung and Wilson, European Journal of Physiology, 2013

4. _“Gender identity (the conviction of belonging to the male or female gender), sexual orientation (hetero-, homo-, or bisexuality), pedophilia, and the risks for neuropsychiatric disorders are programmed into our brain during early development. There is no proof that postnatal social environment has any crucial effect on gender identity or sexual orientation.” _Swaab and Bao, Neuroscience in the 21st century, 2013

5. _“Testosterone, estrogen and dihydrotestosterone are the main steroid hormones responsible for the organization and sexual differentiation of brain structures during early development.” _Serkan Karaismailoğlu; Ayşen Erdem, Journal of the Turkish-German Gynecological Association, 2013

6. _“In human males, we show that variation in fetal testosterone (FT) predicts later local gray matter volume of specific brain regions in a direction that is congruent with sexual dimorphism observed in a large independent sample of age-matched males and females from the NIH Pediatric MRI Data Repository.”_ Lombardo, et al., The Journal of Neuroscience, 2012

7. _“Testosterone measured in infancy predicts subsequent sex-typed behavior in boys and in girls.”_ Lamminmäki, et al., Hormones and Behavior, 2012

8. _“The finger length ratio between the second and fourth digits in transgender men was significantly lower than in female controls in the right hand in this study. 2D : 4D showed a positive correlation with GIS score. Because 2D : 4D influences are assumed to be established in early life and to reflect testosterone exposure, our results suggest a relationship between GID-FtM and perinatal testosterone.”_Sasaki, Tsukamotoa, and Horie, The Journal of Sexual Medicine, 2012

9. _“...growing evidence shows that testosterone exposure contributes similarly to the development of other human behaviors that show sex differences, including sexual orientation, core gender identity, and some, though not all, sex-related cognitive and personality characteristics.”_ Hines, Annual review of neuroscience, 2011

10. _“There is strong evidence that high concentrations of androgens lead to more male-typical behavior and that this also influences gender identity. “_Jürgensen, et al., Journal of Pediatric Endocrinology and Metabolism, 2010

11. _“However, when the process of genital development and of brain sexual development does not match the same sex, females with a male brain and vice versa can arise. These transsexual people have problems with their gender identity and have the conviction of being born in the wrong body.”_ Worrell, Master Thesis, Faculty of Medicine, Universiteit Utrecht, 2010

12. _“In this study, more than 150 individuals with confirmed or suspected prenatal diethylstilbestrol (DES) exposure reported moderate to severe feelings of gender dysphoria across the lifespan.”_ Kerlin, Paper prepared for the International Behavioral Development Symposium, 2005

13. _“Secondly, as predicted twin girls where one displayed gender dysphoria had a more masculine pattern of cerebral lateralization, than non-transgender girls. These findings support the notion of an influence of prenatal T on early brain organization in girls.”_ Cohen-Bendahan; Buitelaar; van Goozen; and Cohen-Kettenis, Psychoneuroendocrinology, 2004

14. _“It thus appears conceivable that due to local hormone dependent changes during development at least some areas of the brain may follow a different course than the genitals during the process of sexual differentiation. A partial or even complete brain-body sex reversal may eventually be the result.” _Kruijver, Dissertation, Faculty of Medicine, University of Amsterdam, 2004

15. _“Results support the notion that the gender identity is related to the sex steroid-driven sexual differentiation of the brain, and that certain genetic variants of three of the genes critically involved in this process, may enhance the susceptibility for transsexualism.”_ Landén, Doctoral Thesis, University of Gothenburg, 1999


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.
> 
> And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  *Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist*.
> 
> Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget - the argument also includes denying indisputable scientific *fact*. Chromosomes determine your gender. The liberal will deny those chromosomes and insist that a persons severe mental illness determines their gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *True only if you consider gender the same as sex which is incorrect
> SEX = Male or Female
> Gender = Masculine or Feminine
> 
> So in essence:
> 
> Sex refers to biological differences; chromosomes, hormonal profiles, internal and external sex organs.
> 
> Gender describes the characteristics that a society or culture delineates as masculine or feminine.
> 
> What is the difference between sex and gender?*
Click to expand...


Why don't you admit that one of the "liberal agendas" is to blur the line between male and female?  It is sick that you would feed a possible delusional mental disorder to this extent to accomplish those goals.  If there is such a thing as "evil," that agenda would definitely qualify.


----------



## ChrisL

Take heed.  

The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show *between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time*. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”


----------



## ChrisL

Pure evil is what I would describe you as, for wanting to operate on perfectly healthy and normally functioning bodies in the name of your agenda.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
> 
> People who can't process reality on its terms after extensive therapy should be institutionalized.  They are a danger to themselves and others.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  I don't suggest we lock them all away.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!


why do you try so hard to make it a wrong, abnormal, illness, disease type of thing??


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
> 
> People who can't process reality on its terms after extensive therapy should be institutionalized.  They are a danger to themselves and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  I don't suggest we lock them all away.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you try so hard to make it a wrong, abnormal, illness, disease type of thing??
Click to expand...


Because that is what I believe it is because it is purely delusional and insane.


----------



## Flopper

Lilah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh specifically states that “no evidence supports the claim that people such as Bruce Jenner have a biological source for their transgender assumptions. Plenty of evidence demonstrates that with him and most others, transgendering is a psychological rather than a biological matter.” To make this claim, McHugh must ignore at least fifteen studies that have found exactly that kind of evidence showing a biological origin for transgender identities.
Click to expand...

*Whether the disorder has a biological or psychological origin, is certainly of interest to researchers seeking a treatment and better understanding of the problem.  However, I don't see how it has any bearing on this discussion. *


----------



## Lilah

ChrisL said:


> Take heed.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show *between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time*. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”



*Laverne Cox Talks to TIME About the Transgender Movement | TIME*


----------



## ChrisL

Other mental health experts have questioned the effectiveness of sex-change operations. Keith Ablow told LifeSiteNews earlier this month that a viral video about a seven-year old child attempting to become male was more harmful than most media sources reported. "I believe that it is possible that developing secondary sexual characteristics that match one’s DNA may actually be part of someone becoming more comfortable with his or her God-given gender,” he said.

According to Ablow, "the aggression shown by the LGBT community toward people who question whether children should prepare to have their genitals surgically altered and be injected with massive doses of hormones is such that clinicians are terrified to continue searching for the truth."

In his _Wall Street_ _Journal_ piece, McHugh says that "misguided doctors at medical centers including Boston's Children's Hospital have begun trying to treat" transgenderism in youths "even though the drugs stunt the children's growth and risk causing sterility." He says that, given the chance, "close to 80% of such children would abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated," and recommends "a better way to help these children: with devoted parenting."


----------



## ChrisL

"Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.

The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."

McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."

"Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.


----------



## Seawytch

Flopper said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh specifically states that “no evidence supports the claim that people such as Bruce Jenner have a biological source for their transgender assumptions. Plenty of evidence demonstrates that with him and most others, transgendering is a psychological rather than a biological matter.” To make this claim, McHugh must ignore at least fifteen studies that have found exactly that kind of evidence showing a biological origin for transgender identities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Whether the disorder has a biological or psychological origin, is certainly of interest to researchers seeking a treatment and better understanding of the problem.  However, I don't see how it has any bearing on this discussion. *
Click to expand...


The doctor is one in disagreement with many...


The Scary Science at Johns Hopkins University


----------



## ChrisL

Their psychosocial adjustments were not any BETTER than those who did NOT have surgery.  What does that tell you?  Hmmm?


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh specifically states that “no evidence supports the claim that people such as Bruce Jenner have a biological source for their transgender assumptions. Plenty of evidence demonstrates that with him and most others, transgendering is a psychological rather than a biological matter.” To make this claim, McHugh must ignore at least fifteen studies that have found exactly that kind of evidence showing a biological origin for transgender identities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Whether the disorder has a biological or psychological origin, is certainly of interest to researchers seeking a treatment and better understanding of the problem.  However, I don't see how it has any bearing on this discussion. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The doctor is one in disagreement with many...
> 
> 
> The Scary Science at Johns Hopkins University
Click to expand...


Lol.  John Hopkins a "bigot" institution now?  Why?  Because they dare say that they believe that transgenderism could be a mental disorder and that surgery doesn't make a man into a woman or vice versa?  What a hoot!


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The transgendered person’s disorder, said Dr. McHugh, is in the person’s “assumption” that they are different than the physical reality of their body, their maleness or femaleness, as assigned by nature. It is a disorder similar to a “dangerously thin” person suffering anorexia who looks in the mirror and thinks they are “overweight,” said McHugh.
> 
> This assumption, that one’s gender is only in the mind regardless of anatomical reality, has led some transgendered people to push for social acceptance and affirmation of their own subjective “personal truth,” said Dr. McHugh. As a result, some states – California, New Jersey, and Massachusetts – have passed laws barring psychiatrists, “even with parental permission, from striving to restore natural gender feelings to a transgender minor,” he said.
> 
> The pro-transgender advocates do not want to know, said McHugh, that studies show between 70% and 80% of children who express transgender feelings “spontaneously lose those feelings” over time. Also, for those who had sexual reassignment surgery, most said they were “satisfied” with the operation “but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn’t have the surgery.”
> 
> Pro-transgender activists. The Obama administration announced in May that Medicare will now cover transgender surgical
> procedures. (AP)
> 
> “And so at Hopkins we stopped doing sex-reassignment surgery, since producing a ‘satisfied’ but still troubled patient seemed an inadequate reason for surgically amputating normal organs,” said Dr. McHugh.
> 
> The former Johns Hopkins chief of psychiatry also warned against enabling or encouraging certain subgroups of the transgendered, such as young people “susceptible to suggestion from ‘everything is normal’ sex education,” and the schools’ “diversity counselors” who, like “cult leaders,” may “encourage these young people to distance themselves from their families and offer advice on rebutting arguments against having transgender surgery.”
> 
> Dr. McHugh also reported that there are “misguided doctors” who, working with very young children who seem to imitate the opposite sex, will administer “puberty-delaying hormones to render later sex-change surgeries less onerous – even though the drugs stunt the children’s growth and risk causing sterility.”
> 
> Such action comes “close to child abuse,” said Dr. McHugh, given that close to 80% of those kids will “abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated ….”
> 
> “’Sex change’ is biologically impossible,” said McHugh. “People who undergo sex-reassignment surgery do not change from men to women or vice versa. Rather, they become feminized men or masculinized women. Claiming that this is civil-rights matter and encouraging surgical intervention is in reality to collaborate with and promote a mental disorder.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. McHugh specifically states that “no evidence supports the claim that people such as Bruce Jenner have a biological source for their transgender assumptions. Plenty of evidence demonstrates that with him and most others, transgendering is a psychological rather than a biological matter.” To make this claim, McHugh must ignore at least fifteen studies that have found exactly that kind of evidence showing a biological origin for transgender identities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Whether the disorder has a biological or psychological origin, is certainly of interest to researchers seeking a treatment and better understanding of the problem.  However, I don't see how it has any bearing on this discussion. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The doctor is one in disagreement with many...
> 
> 
> The Scary Science at Johns Hopkins University
Click to expand...


You are the perfect example of the "evil" I was referring to.  These psychiatrists risk their careers to come out against this form of "therapy" because they feel it is WRONG and that it is not helping these people deal with their mental health issues and can, in fact, make them worse.  People like you get angry and immediately come out with the *gasp* "bigotry" accusations.  

You are utterly ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisL

Studies say that 70% to 80% of children who experience "transgender" feelings will outgrow them in time and with therapy.  

You want to harm them and ruin their futures, their ability to have children (because these hormones and surgery make them sterile), and deform them physically.  That is rotten to the core.  

You are like mini Frankensteins, seriously.


----------



## Lilah

ChrisL said:


> Studies say that 70% to 80% of children who experience "transgender" feelings will outgrow them in time and with therapy.
> 
> You want to harm them and ruin their futures, their ability to have children (because these hormones and surgery make them sterile), and deform them physically.  That is rotten to the core.
> 
> You are like mini Frankensteins, seriously.



*Bruce Jenner: "I'm a woman now, I have the soul and brain of a female"*

*After 3 marriages and 10 children, he claims to be a woman at the age of 67.*


----------



## ChrisL

What is the "soul" and "brain" of woman?  Explain.


----------



## Lilah

ChrisL said:


> What is the "soul" and "brain" of woman?  Explain.



I can't speak for Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## ChrisL

How would a person who has never been a woman know what the "soul" and "brain" of a woman is?  Because he likes to wear pretty dresses?  Is that the reason you want to surgically mutilate these disturbed people?


----------



## ChrisL

Evil Frankensteins, creating "things" that aren't male or female anymore and talking yourselves into believe you are "helping" them.  Absolute disgust is what I feel right about now.  Is that manly or womanly?


----------



## Lilah

ChrisL said:


> How would a person who has never been a woman know what the "soul" and "brain" of a woman is?  Because he likes to wear pretty dresses?  Is that the reason you want to surgically mutilate these disturbed people?



I don't want to mutilate anyone ever.
I've been guilty of judging transgender people, and I think it's time I did some research, which includes listening to the stories of transgender people, and trying to understand why they feel the way they do.
I read Jeffrey Eugenides; book, *Middlesex*, and I think it's time to read it again.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals fought for years and years through accusations that they were perverts, sinners, mentally ill and their lifestyle was a disease... There are many similarities between the fight they have gone through and what is starting with the Trans movement. If you ask many people that are gay or Trans they would say that they wish they felt differently and could be "normal" either situation is something that I wouldn't wish on anybody... but it is a reality and it makes me sick how many American demonize these groups and try to make them feel like less than human, instead of supporting education, treatment and support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same at all.  Being a homosexual is admission that you enjoy the same sex, you are attracted to your same sex.  They are not claiming to be something that they are not.  BTW, I am PRO gay marriage and equal rights for gays.  I am NOT, however, buying into this transgender agenda.  It is absolute insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very weirded out by it as well and I still am... I just can't relate.  You will see many of the arguments made against gays are now being made about transgenders.  It took decades for people to accept gays to the point where many do today... There are still many that are very much against it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I totally disagree with you equating gay people to transgendered people.  There are big differences there, IMO.  Homosexuals do not think they are something they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex and gender aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, transgenderism is very similar to anorexia or any other type of body dysmorphic disorder, and giving them potentially dangerous hormones and surgeries are akin to performing a Lap band procedure on an anorexic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you feel that way. Tens of thousands of medical professionals and the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Disorders contradict you.
> 
> I'll go with the professionals and the DSM over your feelings on the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was on the DSM before the liberals made a stink over it because they didn't think "transgenders" should face the stigmata of "mental illness" diagnosis.  There is absolutely no evidence that they are men stuck in women's bodies or women stuck in men's bodies.  They are suffering from a disorder known as "body dysmorphic disorder" obviously.
Click to expand...

Why do you need proof?


----------



## Pop23

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  *I don't suggest we lock them all away*.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "all".  I said the ones who are so intractable that the best therapy leaves them still unable to cope with reality.  I'm of the opinion that 99% of "transgenders" could be led back to love the sex they are with the proper therapeutic approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a former horse breeder living in a town with 1000 people in the middle of no where. Why would your opinion about transgender people have the slightest factual relevance to well, anyone?
> 
> Even you? You can't even claim 'dad taught me', as he was a geologist. You literally have no relevant experience, no basis of knowledge, you don't even know what a transgender woman is.
> 
> Why would we give a shit about your opinion?
Click to expand...


And why would we give a shit about yours?

Your qualifications?


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an observation:
> 
> It occurs to me, the ones that fight the hardest to allow trans in the restrooms of their choice are gay.
> 
> These folks live their lives using the restroom/lockers/showers of the sex they are attracted to. Even after, the trans is changing to the sex they find attractive.
> 
> Hmmmm, it would appear they would have quite a different perspective, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Im not gay nor am I a Transexual... Im just somebody that sympathizes for people who struggle and are in need. I like to help if I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about cancer patients or lonely old folks?
Click to expand...


Keep me out of this. Dammit!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.
> 
> And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist.
> 
> Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender is certainly not as you say some fluid social construct.  If that were all it was then we would not be seeing a gender mismatch with sex beginning as early as age 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal and healthy 2-year-olds don't think about such things.  Come on!  Lol.
Click to expand...

did you ever watch that video i posted?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're on crack if you think we are going to start locking up transexuals. Whats wrong with you people?
> 
> What qualifies you to think that your proposed treatment is the end all be all solution? That it should "fix" them and if it doesn't then they are insane and should be locked up?  Do you hear yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post.  I said the most intractable.  99% of "transgenders" could be led to lead normal lives embracing the sex they actually are.  Read before you speak.
> 
> People who can't process reality on its terms after extensive therapy should be institutionalized.  They are a danger to themselves and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  I don't suggest we lock them all away.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you try so hard to make it a wrong, abnormal, illness, disease type of thing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that is what I believe it is because it is purely delusional and insane.
Click to expand...

So what? Why do you care? If there was irrefutable medical proof that back up the claims of transgender people would that even change anything for you? Or are you just arguing to argue?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Flopper said:


> *Are you saying  you want a person born female using the ladies room no matter how much she appears to be a male?  I don't think most women would agree.*



  Why should there be any question?  No matter what she believes, no matter how she feels, no matter what she has had done to her, no matter how she looks, a woman is not a man.

  If she's caused her appearance to be changed, so that she cannot use the women's room without causing distress to others, then that's on her.  She still doesn't belong in the men's room.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> "Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.
> 
> The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."
> 
> McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."
> 
> "Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.


You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...

Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing. 

People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.

Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Quite insulting to us real women that some of you think creating a vagina through surgery and some fake tits make a man into a woman.



  Disrespect of women, in various forms, and to various degrees, seems to have become a deeply-entrenched part of modern wrong-wing ideology and culture.  The “transgender” issue is just one of various ways in which this is apparent.  The abortion issue is another, wherein they seem to think that the “right” to kill their own offspring is somehow an essential aspect of femininity.  As I was riding in a crowded “party bus” full of teenagers, this past Saturday, it struck me how deeply this misogyny has infiltrated the liberal-dominated entertainment business.  I had to wonder if the beautiful young lady celebrating her Quinceañera, and her friends, even comprehended how degrading the lyrics were that they were cheerfully singing along with.  A bit that remains stuck in my head, not even close to the worst of it, repeated over and over again, _“Bitches ain't sh•• but whores and chicks…”_.  Other lyrics that I heard that day were much, much worse, in terms of portraying a highly disrespectful and degrading view of women.  I'd never really taken much notice, before that day, of this sort of “music” and this disgusting viewpoint that it promotes.

  This young lady whose celebration I was honored to be a part of comes from a big family of Mexican heritage, which includes a big tough strong father, at least three brothers, that I know of, who are all quite protective of her.  If any young man were to treat her disrespectfully, and her family were to learn of it, he would have good cause to fear for his safety.  But through such subtle means as the “music” that I have just described, and through the promotion of transgenderism, homosexuality, and other vile sexual perversions, I fear that this young lady may be harmed in a more subtle way, to no less a degree than the overt acts of one disrespectful young man, in a manner against which her tough menfolk are powerless to protect her; not through outright direct attack, but through subtle feeding into her young mind of wrong-wing messages that degrade her own sense of self-worth as a woman.

  Of course, all of this is brought to you by the side that is fond of falsely accusing its opposition of waging a _“war on women”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Why don't you admit that one of the "liberal agendas" is to blur the line between male and female?  It is sick that you would feed a possible delusional mental disorder to this extent to accomplish those goals.  If there is such a thing as "evil," that agenda would definitely qualify.



  One of Marx's stated goals was the elimination of marriage and family, which he saw as vestiges of the sort of bourgeois society that he wanted to eradicate.

  I don't think that even Marx imagined that this effort would lead where it has, to the effort to deny and diminish the differences between the sexes, but where we have it, with his modern-day followers embracing homosexuality, “same sex marriage”, and now, “transgenderism”.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> why do you try so hard to make it a wrong, abnormal, illness, disease type of thing??



  It *is* a wrong, abnormal, illness, disease type of thing.  It cannot be otherwise; and you certainly cannot make it otherwise by denying the obvious truth about it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> You are the perfect example of the "evil" I was referring to.  These psychiatrists risk their careers to come out against this form of "therapy" because they feel it is WRONG and that it is not helping these people deal with their mental health issues and can, in fact, make them worse.  People like you get angry and immediately come out with the *gasp* "bigotry" accusations.
> 
> You are utterly ridiculous.



  Wrong-wingers have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that the term no longer means anything.  It's like the classic Æsop fable of the boy who cried _“Wolf!”_ until when an actual wolf appeared, nobody believed him.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you try so hard to make it a wrong, abnormal, illness, disease type of thing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *is* a wrong, abnormal, illness, disease type of thing.  It cannot be otherwise; and you certainly cannot make it otherwise by denying the obvious truth about it.
Click to expand...

It is in your mind and in your reality. Others feel differently. Plain and simple. I understand how it makes a difference in their life... I don't understand why it makes a difference in yours


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> What is the "soul" and "brain" of woman?  Explain.



_Receptionist: How do you write women so well?
Melvin Udall: I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability._​
  No, I really don't believe that, but for some reason, it felt irresistible to throw in this quote from As Good as It Gets.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of the "evil" I was referring to.  These psychiatrists risk their careers to come out against this form of "therapy" because they feel it is WRONG and that it is not helping these people deal with their mental health issues and can, in fact, make them worse.  People like you get angry and immediately come out with the *gasp* "bigotry" accusations.
> 
> You are utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong-wingers have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that the term no longer means anything.  It's like the classic Æsop fable of the boy who cried _“Wolf!”_ until when an actual wolf appeared, nobody believed him.
Click to expand...

You're funny.  How are you not a bigot? Here is the definition, please explain what doesn't apply to you when it comes to LGBT...
_Bigot - a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group with hatred and intolerance._


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> It is in your mind and in your reality. Others feel differently. Plain and simple. I understand how it makes a difference in their life... I don't understand why it makes a difference in yours



  Perhaps when it is your wife, or your sister, or your daughter, that is followed into the women's restroom or locker room by one of these mutilated male freaks, then you'll begin to understand.  But probably not.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of the "evil" I was referring to.  These psychiatrists risk their careers to come out against this form of "therapy" because they feel it is WRONG and that it is not helping these people deal with their mental health issues and can, in fact, make them worse.  People like you get angry and immediately come out with the *gasp* "bigotry" accusations.
> 
> You are utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong-wingers have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that the term no longer means anything.  It's like the classic Æsop fable of the boy who cried _“Wolf!”_ until when an actual wolf appeared, nobody believed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're funny.  How are you not a bigot? Here is the definition, please explain what doesn't apply to you when it comes to LGBT...
> _Bigot - a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group with hatred and intolerance._
Click to expand...


  At this point, it doesn't matter if I'm a “bigot” or not.  You've expanded the term to include anyone who understands the basic biology behind the distinction between men and women, and who holds this science in greater esteem than the inane rantings of wrong-wing partisans.  By that definition, yes, I am a bigot, and by that meaning, I will proudly wear the title.  It is failing to meet your definition of a “bigot” than any sane person should find shameful.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Pure evil is what I would describe you as, for wanting to operate on perfectly healthy and normally functioning bodies in the name of your agenda.


It is _pure_ evil and it is a _direct_ violation of their *Hippocratic Oath.*


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of the "evil" I was referring to.  These psychiatrists risk their careers to come out against this form of "therapy" because they feel it is WRONG and that it is not helping these people deal with their mental health issues and can, in fact, make them worse.  People like you get angry and immediately come out with the *gasp* "bigotry" accusations.
> 
> You are utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong-wingers have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that the term no longer means anything.  It's like the classic Æsop fable of the boy who cried _“Wolf!”_ until when an actual wolf appeared, nobody believed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're funny.  How are you not a bigot? Here is the definition, please explain what doesn't apply to you when it comes to LGBT...
> _Bigot - a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group with hatred and intolerance._
Click to expand...

"Bigot" or "racist" is simply what wing-nut libtards scream whenever they've had their ass kicked with facts. *Yawn*


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of the "evil" I was referring to.  These psychiatrists risk their careers to come out against this form of "therapy" because they feel it is WRONG and that it is not helping these people deal with their mental health issues and can, in fact, make them worse.  People like you get angry and immediately come out with the *gasp* "bigotry" accusations.
> 
> You are utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong-wingers have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that the term no longer means anything.  It's like the classic Æsop fable of the boy who cried _“Wolf!”_ until when an actual wolf appeared, nobody believed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're funny.  How are you not a bigot? Here is the definition, please explain what doesn't apply to you when it comes to LGBT...
> _Bigot - a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group with hatred and intolerance._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if I'm a “bigot” or not.  You've expanded the term to include anyone who understands the basic biology behind the distinction between men and women, and who holds this science in greater esteem than the inane rantings of wrong-wing partisans.  By that definition, yes, I am a bigot, and by that meaning, I will proudly wear the title.  It is failing to meet your definition of a “bigot” than any sane person should find shameful.
Click to expand...

It's not my definition... I just did a google search and copy/pasted. Glad you admit to it. At least you're honest


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the perfect example of the "evil" I was referring to.  These psychiatrists risk their careers to come out against this form of "therapy" because they feel it is WRONG and that it is not helping these people deal with their mental health issues and can, in fact, make them worse.  People like you get angry and immediately come out with the *gasp* "bigotry" accusations.
> 
> You are utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong-wingers have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that the term no longer means anything.  It's like the classic Æsop fable of the boy who cried _“Wolf!”_ until when an actual wolf appeared, nobody believed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're funny.  How are you not a bigot? Here is the definition, please explain what doesn't apply to you when it comes to LGBT...
> _Bigot - a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group with hatred and intolerance._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Bigot" or "racist" is simply what wing-nut libtards scream whenever they've had their ass kicked with facts. *Yawn*
Click to expand...

Are you saying it isn't true? Would you consider your self a bigot when it comes to LGBT? If not, why?


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Other mental health experts have questioned the effectiveness of sex-change operations. Keith Ablow told LifeSiteNews earlier this month that a viral video about a seven-year old child attempting to become male was more harmful than most media sources reported. "I believe that it is possible that developing secondary sexual characteristics that match one’s DNA may actually be part of someone becoming more comfortable with his or her God-given gender,” he said.
> 
> According to Ablow, "the aggression shown by the LGBT community toward people who question whether children should prepare to have their genitals surgically altered and be injected with massive doses of hormones is such that clinicians are terrified to continue searching for the truth."
> 
> In his _Wall Street_ _Journal_ piece, McHugh says that "misguided doctors at medical centers including Boston's Children's Hospital have begun trying to treat" transgenderism in youths "even though the drugs stunt the children's growth and risk causing sterility." He says that, given the chance, "close to 80% of such children would abandon their confusion and grow naturally into adult life if untreated," and recommends "a better way to help these children: with devoted parenting."


*It's not uncommon for young kids 5 to 7 to say they are opposite sex or exhibit some symptoms of gender disorder.  In some cases they have just not reached a conclusion as to their gender.  Many of these kids snap out of it while in elementary school.  However some do not and get progressive worse with age.*

*You may not understand just how ill kids with gender disorder are. Feeling that your body does not reflect your true gender can cause severe distress, anxiety, and depression.  Kids will typical reject clothing and toys appropriate to their sex refusing to urinate in ways typical to their sex, and say they want get rid of their genitals.  Sometimes they will actually try to mutilate themselves.  It's rare that they develop friends and they tend to live in a fantasy world.   School is often impossible because of the rejection by classmates, bullying, and the inability of schools to meet their needs..  This is why many are home schooled.  Most parents can't even imagine how hard life is with a child suffering gender disorder.

71% of these children will develop other mental health problems which include mood disorders, anxiety disorders, schizophrenia, depression, substance abuse, eating disorders, and suicidal attempts.   This is why it's so important that these kids get treatment.

Treatment begins with talk theory in which the goal is not to change how the person feels about his or her gender. Instead, the goal is to deal with the distress that may come with those feelings.  Many kids will achieve some level of adjustment. 

Beyond talk therapy, many people choose to take at least some steps to bring their physical appearance in line with how they feel inside. They might change the way they dress or go by a different name. They may also take medicine or have surgery to change their appearance.   The goal of course is not to actually change a person's sex.  That's not possible.  The various therapies are designed to help a person cope with the problem. There is no known cure.

What Is Gender Dysphoria?*


----------



## Flopper

Bob Blaylock said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you saying  you want a person born female using the ladies room no matter how much she appears to be a male?  I don't think most women would agree.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be any question?  No matter what she believes, no matter how she feels, no matter what she has had done to her, no matter how she looks, a woman is not a man.
> 
> If she's caused her appearance to be changed, so that she cannot use the women's room without causing distress to others, then that's on her.  She still doesn't belong in the men's room.
Click to expand...

Well, you said one thing in your post I can agree with.  "A woman is not a man".  From a practically standpoint, a person that appears to be a woman will use the women's restroom just as a person that appears to be a man will use the men's room. No law is going to change that.  It goes on now will continue to. 

A woman would not be comfortable in the ladies restroom with a person that appears to be a man regardless of what it says on the birth certificate.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Quite insulting to us real women that some of you think creating a vagina through surgery and some fake tits make a man into a woman.



How do I know you're real woman? I'd like to check that myself.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> At this point, it doesn't matter if I'm a “bigot” or not.  You've expanded the term to include anyone who understands the basic biology behind the distinction between men and women, and who holds this science in greater esteem than the inane rantings of wrong-wing partisans.  By that definition, yes, I am a bigot, and by that meaning, I will proudly wear the title.  It is failing to meet your definition of a “bigot” than any sane person should find shameful.



Kudos


----------



## rcfieldz

Flasher Exposes Himself to Woman at East LA Park 

LAPD says man sexually assaulted a woman in park bathroom just hours after he was released from jail


----------



## rcfieldz

I checked out a few sites on this story and for reasons I have not found out about yet is that the videos on all the stories have been taken down or say they do not exist. What is that? 
Florida man's video goes viral after testing out Target's...


----------



## rcfieldz

The Target boycott is spiraling out of control 

I can't remember the last time I was in a Target store. Been as while.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> *True only if you consider gender the same as sex which is incorrect
> SEX = Male or Female
> Gender = Masculine or Feminine
> 
> So in essence:
> 
> Sex refers to biological differences; chromosomes, hormonal profiles, internal and external sex organs.
> 
> Gender describes the characteristics that a society or culture delineates as masculine or feminine.
> 
> What is the difference between sex and gender?*



You forgot to mention that Dr. Ann-Maree Nobelius who wrote that piece is a member of Gender Working Party and working for Aussie government where she is pushing her liberal agenda.

And as usual, you're wrong. Just because you keep repeating the same thing over and over it doesn't make it true.

*Sex *refers to a person’s biological status and is typically categorized as male, female, or intersex (i.e., atypical combinations of features that usually distinguish male from female). There are a number of indicators of biological sex, including sex chromosomes, gonads, internal reproductive organs, and external genitalia.

*Gender* refers to the attitudes, feelings, and behaviors that a given culture associates with a person’s biological sex. Behavior that is compatible with cultural expectations is referred to as gender-normative; behaviors that are viewed as incompatible with these expectations constitute gender non-conformity.

Definition of terms - APA

According to APA persons cannot have gender that's different from their biological sex, but can have different *gender identity.* Therefore, every time you're talking about "transwomen" or "transmen" gender, you're actually talking about their gender identity.

In short, your gender is what you are, and gender identity is what you wish to be. That's not the same thing. You wish it is, but it's simply not. Get over it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "soul" and "brain" of woman?  Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Receptionist: How do you write women so well?
> Melvin Udall: I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability._​
> No, I really don't believe that, but for some reason, it felt irresistible to throw in this quote from As Good as It Gets.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Are you saying it isn't true? Would you consider your self a bigot when it comes to LGBT? If not, why?



No. Not even a little. It's *not* "bigotry" to accept medical science over mental illness. And by the way - it is a form of mental illness all in itself to accept mental illness over medical science.

There is a reason that it says "Women" or "Ladies" on the door. A person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is breaking the law _or_ violating the rules of the establishment by entering the facility clearly marked for women.


----------



## Ame®icano

... he was representing himself as a woman today. 

Today.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Meanwhile Just outside a N Carolina Bathroom Christian Patriots are prtecting you*


----------



## Pop23

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Meanwhile Just outside a N Carolina Bathroom Christian Patriots are prtecting you*



You afraid of getting caught?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pop23 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile Just outside a N Carolina Bathroom Christian Patriots are prtecting you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You afraid of getting caught?
Click to expand...

You do not need binoculars to see my junk..its "yuge"


----------



## saveliberty

There is no ambiguity in what your body is saying with your sex organs for almost everyone.  Therefore, your mental state is the additional factor here.  Fix your head.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Silhouette

That pretty much sums it up.  For men pretending to be women, for their own protection, they need to not be anywhere near a women's bathroom or shower.

The Court had better put its thinking cap on really snug for this one..


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying it isn't true? Would you consider your self a bigot when it comes to LGBT? If not, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not even a little. It's *not* "bigotry" to accept medical science over mental illness. And by the way - it is a form of mental illness all in itself to accept mental illness over medical science.
> 
> There is a reason that it says "Women" or "Ladies" on the door. A person with an "X" and a "Y" chromosome is breaking the law _or_ violating the rules of the establishment by entering the facility clearly marked for women.
Click to expand...

I asked if you consider yourself a bigot or not and you just made an argument to back up your POV... If you don't consider yourself a bigot then which ideas, goals, or agendas from the LGBT community did you once not support and now do? Even easier, which of their agenda items do you not agree with but you are tolerance and accepting of?
Gay marriage, cultural acceptance, normalization of LGBT relationships, education in schools?? How about for transgenders? Bathroom rights, gender identity, social tolerance... Do you empathize or support any of these issues? Have you changed your mind about anything?

I've only heard fierce criticisms and insults from you on these matters. You use hateful language about the left and their agenda and about the LGBT groups and their agenda, which is why the term bigot gets thrown out there. I could be wrong, am I? Why?

Full Definition of bigot. : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group with hatred and intolerance.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> ... he was representing himself as a woman today.
> 
> Today.


The term Strawman jumps to mind... This sounds like an obvious publicity stunt for the anti-transgender movement. The discussion is certainly not about guys like the one depicted in the story to be able to use the women's facilities. Since we can't just be responsible adults and apparently need to bring the government into this (big mistake in my opinion) I guess the next step is defining parameters about what qualifies as gender identity. People who abuse this rule should have penalties and consequences.


----------



## Silhouette

We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.

The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.

You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.

Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)

Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN

Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)

Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)

Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)

Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)

************

*BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?


I've called a few people on this board bigots and I believe it was rightfully used. You've heard the two douches on this thread Bob and Rott... Do you really think they are objective, tolerant individuals? Just look how they responded to my question if they are bigots, that pretty much makes my case... Its when the discussion goes beyond policy points and taps into a personal hatred towards other groups. It happens a lot which is why the term is thrown around a lot.  

To be fair, It is also over used by many on the left which I agree is not appropriate. I don't think Trump is a racist, but I think he rallies racist groups with his language and messaging. I don't think every anti-Obama righty is a racist and I hate it when that term gets incorrectly used against his opposition... It is counter productive.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.


Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom point... Don't you understand that the argument is about what defines a woman?  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.

I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.


----------



## Silhouette

I understand exactly what this is about.


----------



## Flopper

rcfieldz said:


> Flasher Exposes Himself to Woman at East LA Park
> 
> LAPD says man sexually assaulted a woman in park bathroom just hours after he was released from jail


*You do realize that your links have nothing to do with the discussion.  People who have a need to expose their genitals are exhibitions. People with gender disorders are not exhibitions.  In fact, just the oppose.  The man attacked the women in the park and drug her into a restroom.*


----------



## Silhouette

We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.

The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.

You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.

Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)

Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN

Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)

Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)

Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)

Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)

************

*BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.


Slade3200 said:


> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.



You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.

So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".

Go.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?



This is not global warming debate where government pay science to settle.

In this case, science is clear. XX and XY. Period.


----------



## Silhouette

But the issue is that Slade insists "some men are actually women".  So I'd like to hear his exact reasoning behind that statement...something we can legally rely on.


----------



## Fenton Lum

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


 

If _*your*_  8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands and a man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak?

OK with you?

Yeah, don't really care.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a global warming debate where corporations pay the media to redo the outcomes of science.
> 
> In this case, science is clear. XX and XY. Period.
Click to expand...

 
Nah, we've sequenced the human genome and still some idiots persist in the notion that "race" is biological and genetic.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
Click to expand...

That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.

From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".

These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"


----------



## Pop23

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile Just outside a N Carolina Bathroom Christian Patriots are prtecting you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You afraid of getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need binoculars to see my junk..its "yuge"
Click to expand...


True, you need a microscope


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pop23 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile Just outside a N Carolina Bathroom Christian Patriots are prtecting you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You afraid of getting caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need binoculars to see my junk..its "yuge"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, you need a microscope
Click to expand...


  With a high-power oil-immersion objective.


----------



## Flopper

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
Click to expand...

*Sounds like you have a couple of pretty good ideas.  The real issue for transsexuals in regard to restrooms is having facilities available that they can use safely.  A man who is feminine or a female who is masculine in their appearance is not going fee comfortable in either facility regardless of the law.  I believe the answer is more unisex restrooms that serve not only transsexuals but many people who're uncomfortable in public restrooms for any of a number of reasons.

I personally think Obama is going to far with this. Change needs to come gradually.   Yes, Americans need to become more tolerant in what they believe about men and women because science is utterly destroying the old stereotypes. Males are not necessary masculine and females are not necessarily feminine.  Roles that society assigns to a person based on their sex simply doesn't fit a large percent of the population today.   As humans we want to classify people and attach behavior patterns to those classifications.  It makes life easier and more secure.  However, mother nature doesn't see things that way.  She loves variations and is always throwing use curve balls.

*


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds like you have a couple of pretty good ideas.  The real issue for transsexuals in regard to restrooms is having facilities available that they can use safely.  A man who is feminine or a female who is masculine in their appearance is not going fee comfortable in either facility regardless of the law.  I believe the answer is more unisex restrooms that serve not only transsexuals but many people who're uncomfortable in public restrooms for any of a number of reasons.
> 
> I personally think Obama is going to far with this. Change needs to come gradually.   Yes, Americans need to become more tolerant in what they believe about men and women because science is utterly destroying the old stereotypes. Males are not necessary masculine and females are not necessarily feminine.  Roles that society assigns to a person based on their sex simply doesn't fit a large percent of the population today.   As humans we want to classify people and attach behavior patterns to those classifications.  It makes life easier and more secure.  However, mother nature doesn't see things that way.  She loves variations and is always throwing use curve balls.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


A "large" percent?  No a very small and insignificant percent.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.
> 
> The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."
> 
> McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."
> 
> "Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...
> 
> Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing.
> 
> People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.
> 
> Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.
Click to expand...


McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.  

Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.  

I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...



OK, for purposes of legal clarity...

"transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.

"transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?


----------



## Silhouette

Flopper said:


> *
> I personally think Obama is going to far with this. Change needs to come gradually.   Yes, Americans need to become more tolerant in what they believe about men and women because science is utterly destroying the old stereotypes. Males are not necessary masculine and females are not necessarily feminine.  Roles that society assigns to a person based on their sex simply doesn't fit a large percent of the population today.
> 
> *



What if change regarding this question ought not come AT ALL?  Not everyone is of the opinion that change change change change is always a good thing.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

And here's another thing.  Why not instead of attacking a person with delusions or utter rejection of their sex with a surgeon's knife, we just simply counsel them and their peers in school to allow a wide range of expression within their sex.  You should be attacking rigid sterotypes, not patients!

And something most ironic of all...the people who hold the most rigid sterotypes of "what a man is" or "what a woman is" are transgenders themselves!  Hello?  "There's your sign".  That's the key to their mental issues right there.  Ever notice how ridiculous of a sterotype "trannies" try to portray when play-acting the other gender?  I've seen a few of the pictures here.  The gals who pretend they're men don't just go for the beer belly, man boobs and 5 O'clock shadow like most dudes have.. No.  They go for the SUPER MUSCLED OUT BODY BUILDER look.  The dudes who pretend they're women?  Big makeup. Big hair. Slinky clothes, just everything overdone to the nth degree of their perception of the super-female sterotype.

I half think it's for the attention.  The other half of me thinks they're just insane; such damaged goods from childhood.  Either way the solution isn't drugging or surgery or forcing the rest of us to enable them as a matter of law.  The solution is for the APA to stop threatening psychiatrists and counselors if they dare to suggest that the person is merely delusional and needs tons of therapy.  The urge and the push from the LGBT cult APA (and from the doctors making $$ off this illegal practice) is to conform or be cast out.  You want the root of the weed?  There it is right there.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.
> 
> The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."
> 
> McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."
> 
> "Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...
> 
> Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing.
> 
> People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.
> 
> Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
Click to expand...

I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Additionally schools would undergo a more extensive process, where the child would undergo a series of steps to qualify as a transitioned
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.
> 
> The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."
> 
> McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."
> 
> "Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...
> 
> Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing.
> 
> People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.
> 
> Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
Click to expand...


Nope.  I don't have time to sit and watch a video!  I have important postings to make and texting to do!


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?



Your logic fails in a legal arena.  We try to rehabilitate pedophiles, serial killers, thieves etc.  Some rehabilitate.  Some don't.  Indeed, many of them seem to be bad seeds or simply "born that way" (though environment is surely the cause, considering many of their backgrounds documented).  If we aren't successful with pedophiles, does that mean we should then require schools to hire them because we want to help them normalize their own behaviors and delusionary thinking in their minds?

_"Sorry kids.  Mr. McFeely identifies as a man who should be allowed around children no matter what, so he's going to be the staff custodian now.  Therapy didn't help him so now it's OUR legal responsibility for him to feel better about himself by allowing him around children again."_

The failure of therapy isn't a mandate for society to change its laws, customs or practices to accommodate the insane's wishes to feel good about themselves or comfortable in their own skin.  The many do not take the "hit" for the few.

BTW Slade, as good as a job you're trying to do to look impartial, it is clear from the way you write that no matter what, your agenda is to see to it that "sex change" happens.  You refuse to entertain that all people involved in delusionary thinking are involved in delusionary thinking.  You're still selling that "maybe in some cases men really are women".  The old toe in the door technique; like any salesman knows.  You're pimping for the Church of LGBT.  Just admit it.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
Click to expand...

If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy? 

Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.

As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have.  Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal...


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Additionally schools would undergo a more extensive process, where the child would undergo a series of steps to qualify as a transitioned
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.
> 
> The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."
> 
> McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."
> 
> "Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...
> 
> Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing.
> 
> People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.
> 
> Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't have time to sit and watch a video!  I have important postings to make and texting to do!
Click to expand...

yeah, totally... I think Dr McHughs has another article out... Spend your time just exploring things that support your argument and spend no time looking at the other side with an open mind. Brilliant approach.


----------



## Silhouette

he stands for Johns Hopkins you know..


----------



## Silhouette

OK, for purposes of legal clarity...

"transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.

"transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?


Slade3200 said:


> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> .





Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.

A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.

No drugging people with class #1 carcinogens.  No amputating healthy limbs or organs, leaving them mutilated and/or disabled.  None.  Zero. FINAL.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic fails in a legal arena.  We try to rehabilitate pedophiles, serial killers, thieves etc.  Some rehabilitate.  Some don't.  Indeed, many of them seem to be bad seeds or simply "born that way" (though environment is surely the cause, considering many of their backgrounds documented).  If we aren't successful with pedophiles, does that mean we should then require schools to hire them because we want to help them normalize their own behaviors and delusionary thinking in their minds?
> 
> _"Sorry kids.  Mr. McFeely identifies as a man who should be allowed around children no matter what, so he's going to be the staff custodian now.  Therapy didn't help him so now it's OUR legal responsibility for him to feel better about himself by allowing him around children again."_
> 
> The failure of therapy isn't a mandate for society to change its laws, customs or practices to accommodate the insane's wishes to feel good about themselves or comfortable in their own skin.  The many do not take the "hit" for the few.
> 
> BTW Slade, as good as a job you're trying to do to look impartial, it is clear from the way you write that no matter what, your agenda is to see to it that "sex change" happens.  You refuse to entertain that all people involved in delusionary thinking are involved in delusionary thinking.  You're still selling that "maybe in some cases men really are women".  The old toe in the door technique; like any salesman knows.  You're pimping for the Church of LGBT.  Just admit it.
Click to expand...

It's pretty simple man... Who am I to call somebody delusional and tell them they can't do something to their own bodies?? Who are you to do that??  I sympathize with the pain they are going through, I hope we can find better ways to support them and help them love who they are... If a guy dressing up like a girl is the best solution we have right now to give them a little peace and happiness then who am I or who are you to deny them that??

Sure call me a pimp of the LBGT, i don't give a shit. My purpose is for people to be free and happy


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Additionally schools would undergo a more extensive process, where the child would undergo a series of steps to qualify as a transitioned
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.
> 
> The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."
> 
> McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."
> 
> "Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...
> 
> Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing.
> 
> People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.
> 
> Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't have time to sit and watch a video!  I have important postings to make and texting to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, totally... I think Dr McHughs has another article out... Spend your time just exploring things that support your argument and spend no time looking at the other side with an open mind. Brilliant approach.
Click to expand...


Oh, because you are here to "teach" me, because I don't know anything?  Lol.  Sorry, I can't think of anything you or anyone else would say that would make me accept that being a transgender is "normal."  Take that to the BANK.  

If the child on your video is having "gender identity problems" then a psychiatrist is the appropriate route to take.  

If it was your child, what would you do?  Give him or her dangerous hormones and prepare him or her for surgery?   

Also, what on earth does a CHILD know?  Quite normal for them to be confused especially when there is a history of abuse and/or mental illness.  Not to mention, studies say that 70 to 80% of them "grow out of it" by adulthood.  

Why don't you just admit that you people are monsters who are trying to create "monsters" who really don't fit into any "gender" category?  You are an advocate for that.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
Click to expand...



Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?

I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?

What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.

You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.

This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.

As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"

PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Additionally schools would undergo a more extensive process, where the child would undergo a series of steps to qualify as a transitioned
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Our findings suggest that sex reassignment, although alleviating gender dysphoria, may not suffice as treatment for transsexualism, and should inspire improved psychiatric and somatic care after sex reassignment for this patient group,” the authors wrote.
> 
> The study, McHugh wrote in his op-ed, found that “beginning about 10 years after having the surgery, the transgendered began to experience increasing mental difficulties. Most shockingly, their suicide mortality rose almost 20-fold above the comparable nontransgender population."
> 
> McHugh says that Johns Hopkins "launched a study in the 1970s comparing the outcomes of transgendered people who had the surgery with the outcomes of those who did not."
> 
> "Most of the surgically treated patients described themselves as 'satisfied' by the results, but their subsequent psycho-social adjustments were no better than those who didn't have the surgery,” he explained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...
> 
> Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing.
> 
> People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.
> 
> Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't have time to sit and watch a video!  I have important postings to make and texting to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, totally... I think Dr McHughs has another article out... Spend your time just exploring things that support your argument and spend no time looking at the other side with an open mind. Brilliant approach.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have more important things to do than listen to some child whine about their gender.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.
> 
> A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.


According to your logic, aren't these women, technically mutilees and halflings?? Come on man, if you're gonna speak the truth then speak the truth. The motivation behind the surgery doesn't effect what it is, right?


----------



## ChrisL

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
Click to expand...


He doesn't care about the comfort and safety of women and children.  They are secondary to the trannies for him apparently.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> It's pretty simple man... Who am I to call somebody delusional and tell them they can't do something to their own bodies?? Who are you to do that??



I've got a better question....who is an MD who prescribes class #1 carcinogenic hormones or amputating healthy organs in order to "cure" a mental illness outside the FDA's recommended use of such practices, and in full arrogant defiance of the hippocratic oath?

Answer: A felon.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.
> 
> A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, aren't these women, technically mutilees and halflings?? Come on man, if you're gonna speak the truth then speak the truth. The motivation behind the surgery doesn't effect what it is, right?
Click to expand...


A person with breast cancer has surgery because something is the matter with them.  They have a DISEASE.  Why do you keep using people who have physical well known diseases and comparing them to transgenders who have NO physical anomalies until AFTER they get this Frankenstein surgery?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

ChrisL said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the comfort and safety of women and children.  They are secondary to the trannies for him apparently.
Click to expand...


Pssst , he doesn't care about the trannies either. This is strictly about politics for people like this.

You can always tell people who don't think for themselves, both on the left and the right, when they've never seen a position from "their side" that they wouldn't defend.

Allowing little boys to say they think they're little girls and using the girls washrooms is madness. ANY sane person would agree with that.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.
> 
> A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, aren't these women, technically mutilees and halflings?? Come on man, if you're gonna speak the truth then speak the truth. The motivation behind the surgery doesn't effect what it is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person with breast cancer has surgery because something is the matter with them.  They have a DISEASE.  Why do you keep using people who have physical well known diseases and comparing them to transgenders who have NO physical anomalies until AFTER they get this Frankenstein surgery?
Click to expand...


It's interesting that he brings up breast cancer.

If a woman believed she had cancer even though SCIENCE said she didn't , and she wanted her boobs cut off, she'd be referred to psychologist before such surgery would be performed.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
Click to expand...

Valid points and I agree... except I don't think 99.5% feel uncomfortable with transgenders using the bathroom they identify with. Some also feel that it is a civil rights issue. Also, my example was related to actions people do to make me feel uncomfortable... The Transgender situation has nothing to do with their actions, it has to do with their presence... It is a different argument.

I like your Unisex argument for public facilities and think the Gov should butt out of private business bathrooms. The last think we need are mandates to install unisex bathrooms in our businesses.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think 99.5% feel uncomfortable with transgenders using the bathroom they identify with. Some also feel that it is a civil rights issue. Also, my example was related to actions people do to make me feel uncomfortable... The Transgender situation has nothing to do with their actions, it has to do with their presence... It is a different argument.



Yes, the argument is "should men be allowed to shower and use restrooms with women".   That's it.  That's what will be boiled out at the bottom of the pan when the lawyers are done arguing it.   

Some DO feel it's a civil rights issue....for the 17 million rape survivors who will be forced as a matter of new law to stand naked next to a man in a shower.  

Good luck with your wishful thinking!  You think 99.5% of people are comfortable with men in the shower with women?    So when your legal argument completely fails, you just bald face lie.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Additionally schools would undergo a more extensive process, where the child would undergo a series of steps to qualify as a transitioned
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep siting this HcHugh report that Skylar did a pretty good job of discrediting. Perhaps its time to find another credible source if you want consideration. But I don't think its necessary...
> 
> Like with homosexuals and like with all people, we are all different. Homosexuality can be a result of environmental influences and it is also a natural instinct for many. The causes for Transgender tendencies isn't a constant either, some with the proper treatment can be reprogrammed to the social norms, some kids can grow out of it... we should work on therapies and treatments that provide these individuals with the right kind of support. This does not include telling them they are sick and mentally ill in need of fixing.
> 
> People don't walk into a doctors office and say I feel like a woman today can you chop this thing off... It is a very intensive and expensive process that they go through. All areas of this process should be further explored and developed.
> 
> Again I come to the question... Why do you care so much to discredit what Transexuals claim to be their truth? Why do you care so much to label them as mentally ill? How does their transitioning effect your life?  This seems to be more than just a bathroom issue for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't have time to sit and watch a video!  I have important postings to make and texting to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, totally... I think Dr McHughs has another article out... Spend your time just exploring things that support your argument and spend no time looking at the other side with an open mind. Brilliant approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, because you are here to "teach" me, because I don't know anything?  Lol.  Sorry, I can't think of anything you or anyone else would say that would make me accept that being a transgender is "normal."  Take that to the BANK.
> 
> If the child on your video is having "gender identity problems" then a psychiatrist is the appropriate route to take.
> 
> If it was your child, what would you do?  Give him or her dangerous hormones and prepare him or her for surgery?
> 
> Also, what on earth does a CHILD know?  Quite normal for them to be confused especially when there is a history of abuse and/or mental illness.  Not to mention, studies say that 70 to 80% of them "grow out of it" by adulthood.
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you people are monsters who are trying to create "monsters" who really don't fit into any "gender" category?  You are an advocate for that.
Click to expand...

The fact that you are still judging the child in a video that you HAVEN'T EVEN WATCHED, baffles me. Do you realize how dumb that makes you sound. The family did years of counseling and drug treatment. I've clicked and read your links before responding. I give credit when credit is do... I send you some information and you ignore it then critique it, then continue with your uneducated rants... then you criticize me for sending it to you thinking I'm trying to TEACH you? You're looney...

Take a fucking minute and see what this family went through and feel free to critique. The video backs up some of your points and showcases the risks with child transitions.


----------



## Silhouette

The child is delusional.  The parents are enablers.  Anyone indulging this child further in his delusions should be fined or put in jail.  Child abuse is a serious issue.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple man... Who am I to call somebody delusional and tell them they can't do something to their own bodies?? Who are you to do that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a better question....who is an MD who prescribes class #1 carcinogenic hormones or amputating healthy organs in order to "cure" a mental illness outside the FDA's recommended use of such practices, and in full arrogant defiance of the hippocratic oath?
> 
> Answer: A felon.
Click to expand...

If you were correct then they'd be in jail and the practice would be outlawed... There is obviously more to the puzzle than what you present.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valid points and I agree... except I don't think 99.5% feel uncomfortable with transgenders using the bathroom they identify with. Some also feel that it is a civil rights issue. Also, my example was related to actions people do to make me feel uncomfortable... The Transgender situation has nothing to do with their actions, it has to do with their presence... It is a different argument.
> 
> I like your Unisex argument for public facilities and think the Gov should butt out of private business bathrooms. The last think we need are mandates to install unisex bathrooms in our businesses.
Click to expand...



We , of course , have no idea what the actual numbers are, but we can be pretty sure that there are far more people who are uncomfortable with the idea of being in the bathroom with the opposite sex (or more importantly to most having an adult of the opposite sex in the bathroom with their CHILD) than there are people who identify as "trans sexual" meaning the minority by far is still trying to tell the majority here " you have to be uncomfortable here to make me comfortable"

That's really what this boils down to a small group of people have convinced the Dem party to defend their right to make a larger group of people uncomfortable to suit their needs. And where does that end? EVERY single time something like this happens a few conservatives will say "no, if we allow this, we know what's next" and of course they are called bigots and racists, but in the end they are proven right.

Where do we draw the line? IS there any minority group of people who have a stance that the Dems won't say "yeah you know what, they have rights?"

Take someone like myself, I seriously defended gay marriage, I don't care who marries who, and I firmly believe that it's none of the government's business, but I see the same people who were screaming that anyone who disagreed with gay marriage was a racist bigot now screaming that anyone who doesn't agree that a person should be able to use whatever bathroom they want is a racist bigot, and frankly I can't help but feel that in 6 months I'm going to be called a racist bigot when pedophiles want the right to have sex with children and I point out that they should be shot instead.

Where does it end?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.
> 
> A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, aren't these women, technically mutilees and halflings?? Come on man, if you're gonna speak the truth then speak the truth. The motivation behind the surgery doesn't effect what it is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person with breast cancer has surgery because something is the matter with them.  They have a DISEASE.  Why do you keep using people who have physical well known diseases and comparing them to transgenders who have NO physical anomalies until AFTER they get this Frankenstein surgery?
Click to expand...

I didn't compare the two... I was talking about Sill's references to Mutilee's and Halflings as he claimed they were appropriate and accurate terms.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the comfort and safety of women and children.  They are secondary to the trannies for him apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst , he doesn't care about the trannies either. This is strictly about politics for people like this.
> 
> You can always tell people who don't think for themselves, both on the left and the right, when they've never seen a position from "their side" that they wouldn't defend.
> 
> Allowing little boys to say they think they're little girls and using the girls washrooms is madness. ANY sane person would agree with that.
Click to expand...

Now you're painting me as a lefty partisan... really?


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally schools would undergo a more extensive process, where the child would undergo a series of steps to qualify as a transitioned
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't have time to sit and watch a video!  I have important postings to make and texting to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, totally... I think Dr McHughs has another article out... Spend your time just exploring things that support your argument and spend no time looking at the other side with an open mind. Brilliant approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, because you are here to "teach" me, because I don't know anything?  Lol.  Sorry, I can't think of anything you or anyone else would say that would make me accept that being a transgender is "normal."  Take that to the BANK.
> 
> If the child on your video is having "gender identity problems" then a psychiatrist is the appropriate route to take.
> 
> If it was your child, what would you do?  Give him or her dangerous hormones and prepare him or her for surgery?
> 
> Also, what on earth does a CHILD know?  Quite normal for them to be confused especially when there is a history of abuse and/or mental illness.  Not to mention, studies say that 70 to 80% of them "grow out of it" by adulthood.
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you people are monsters who are trying to create "monsters" who really don't fit into any "gender" category?  You are an advocate for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you are still judging the child in a video that you HAVEN'T EVEN WATCHED, baffles me. Do you realize how dumb that makes you sound. The family did years of counseling and drug treatment. I've clicked and read your links before responding. I give credit when credit is do... I send you some information and you ignore it then critique it, then continue with your uneducated rants... then you criticize me for sending it to you thinking I'm trying to TEACH you? You're looney...
> 
> Take a fucking minute and see what this family went through and feel free to critique. The video backs up some of your points and showcases the risks with child transitions.
Click to expand...

Child abuse.


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the comfort and safety of women and children.  They are secondary to the trannies for him apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst , he doesn't care about the trannies either. This is strictly about politics for people like this.
> 
> You can always tell people who don't think for themselves, both on the left and the right, when they've never seen a position from "their side" that they wouldn't defend.
> 
> Allowing little boys to say they think they're little girls and using the girls washrooms is madness. ANY sane person would agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're painting me as a lefty partisan... really?
Click to expand...


Your first few posts before I posted that sure came across like that, I'll admit that your responses to me since came across much more reasonable.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think 99.5% feel uncomfortable with transgenders using the bathroom they identify with. Some also feel that it is a civil rights issue. Also, my example was related to actions people do to make me feel uncomfortable... The Transgender situation has nothing to do with their actions, it has to do with their presence... It is a different argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the argument is "should men be allowed to shower and use restrooms with women".   That's it.  That's what will be boiled out at the bottom of the pan when the lawyers are done arguing it.
> 
> Some DO feel it's a civil rights issue....for the 17 million rape survivors who will be forced as a matter of new law to stand naked next to a man in a shower.
> 
> Good luck with your wishful thinking!  You think 99.5% of people are comfortable with men in the shower with women?    So when your legal argument completely fails, you just bald face lie.
Click to expand...

You can stop using that 17 million rape victim number as there are numerous rape victim and abused women groups that support the transgender movement and are condemning the politicalization of it. I posted a link earlier that I believe you responded with a strawman retort... Yes there are also groups that oppose the transgender movement as well. But lets be honest it isn't 17million.


----------



## Rozman

I wonder after the first dude assaults a women in a *ladies room *will the Libs here who love this
shit feel differently.....

Outraged Shopper: TX Dept Store Let Man Use Women's Dressing Room


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I didn't compare the two... I was talking about Sill's references to Mutilee's and Halflings as he claimed they were appropriate and accurate terms.



They are accurate and completely fair terms.  "Mutilees" and "Halflings" are as close as one sex can get to the other in the natural world with the help of "MDs" who belong in prison.



Slade3200 said:


> You can stop using that 17 million rape victim number as there are numerous rape victim and abused women groups that support the transgender movement and are condemning the politicalization of it. I posted a link earlier that I believe you responded with a strawman retort... Yes there are also groups that oppose the transgender movement as well. But lets be honest it isn't 17million.



Did you get that folks?  Supreme mutilee/halfling advocate "Slade" believes that the rights and considerations of 17 million rape survivors having to shower next to naked men behind doors marked "women" is a "strawman"...a non-issue in this debate.  He's asserting here that "many of these rape survivors are OK showering naked next to a strange man".  Do you believe him?  And, what else will he lie about to shove his agenda through?

Ergo, Slade is a misogynist and a pervert.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> The child is delusional.  The parents are enablers.  Anyone indulging this child further in his delusions should be fined or put in jail.  Child abuse is a serious issue.


did you watch it or are you responding to the concept of it?


----------



## Fair&Balanced

Rozman said:


> I wonder after the first dude assaults a women in a *ladies room *will the Libs here who love this
> shit feel differently.....
> 
> Outraged Shopper: TX Dept Store Let Man Use Women's Dressing Room




Quite frankly, adults can just deal with that. but regardless of store policies (because I believe businesses should set their own policies) if one of my daughters or nieces is in the bathroom, I'll be guarding the door and no man will be "representing himself as a woman" in that bathroom while they are in there.

That's just that damn simple. Take care of your own people.


----------



## boilermaker55

To funny! 



Fair&Balanced said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder after the first dude assaults a women in a *ladies room *will the Libs here who love this
> shit feel differently.....
> 
> Outraged Shopper: TX Dept Store Let Man Use Women's Dressing Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, adults can just deal with that. but regardless of store policies (because I believe businesses should set their own policies) if one of my daughters or nieces is in the bathroom, I'll be guarding the door and no man will be "representing himself as a woman" in that bathroom while they are in there.
> 
> That's just that damn simple. Take care of your own people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rozman

Dems love to regulate things....
How are they going to regulate this????

Some hairy dude walks in to a ladies rest room and who is there to check under the hood to see if 
he is a she?.....
Or does he just have to say that he's in touch with his feminine side that day 
as he moves to the stall to take a nasty dump....


----------



## Silhouette

Rozman said:


> Dems love to regulate things....
> How are they going to regulate this????
> 
> Some hairy dude walks in to a ladies rest room and who is there to check under the hood to see if
> he is a she?.....
> Or does he just have to say that he's in touch with his feminine side that day
> as he moves to the stall to take a nasty dump....


Don't forget either... this isn't JUST about bathrooms.  It's about showers, dorms, locker rooms...the whole gamut.


----------



## Slade3200

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valid points and I agree... except I don't think 99.5% feel uncomfortable with transgenders using the bathroom they identify with. Some also feel that it is a civil rights issue. Also, my example was related to actions people do to make me feel uncomfortable... The Transgender situation has nothing to do with their actions, it has to do with their presence... It is a different argument.
> 
> I like your Unisex argument for public facilities and think the Gov should butt out of private business bathrooms. The last think we need are mandates to install unisex bathrooms in our businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We , of course , have no idea what the actual numbers are, but we can be pretty sure that there are far more people who are uncomfortable with the idea of being in the bathroom with the opposite sex (or more importantly to most having an adult of the opposite sex in the bathroom with their CHILD) than there are people who identify as "trans sexual" meaning the minority by far is still trying to tell the majority here " you have to be uncomfortable here to make me comfortable"
> 
> That's really what this boils down to a small group of people have convinced the Dem party to defend their right to make a larger group of people uncomfortable to suit their needs. And where does that end? EVERY single time something like this happens a few conservatives will say "no, if we allow this, we know what's next" and of course they are called bigots and racists, but in the end they are proven right.
> 
> Where do we draw the line? IS there any minority group of people who have a stance that the Dems won't say "yeah you know what, they have rights?"
> 
> Take someone like myself, I seriously defended gay marriage, I don't care who marries who, and I firmly believe that it's none of the government's business, but I see the same people who were screaming that anyone who disagreed with gay marriage was a racist bigot now screaming that anyone who doesn't agree that a person should be able to use whatever bathroom they want is a racist bigot, and frankly I can't help but feel that in 6 months I'm going to be called a racist bigot when pedophiles want the right to have sex with children and I point out that they should be shot instead.
> 
> Where does it end?
Click to expand...

The term racist and bigot should only be used for people that use hateful and discriminatory language. I haven't heard that from you on this board but I have head it from many others and I imagine you have too.

As for your first point... I imagine that most people who are intolerant of transgender are uncomfortable with a transgender alone in the bathroom with their little girl OR with their little boy OR with their wife and probably with themselves too.

I imagine a little girls seeing a transgender woman come out of a stall and apply her makeup is far less confusing than a little boy seeing the same thing happen in the mens room.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> The term racist and bigot should only be used for people that use hateful and discriminatory language. I haven't heard that from you on this board but I have head it from many others and I imagine you have too.



Who cares?  We're discussing facts.  If you don't like the heat, get out of the kitchen.  Calling the old salty cooks here "bigot" is like spitting in a fan.

Fact: men playing pretend aren't going to get dominant rights to 17 million rape survivors behind shower and bathroom doors marked "women".

Accept it.  Take your mutilee/halfling advocacy elsewhere.  People have had enough insanity for one century, thanks..


----------



## Seawytch

Rozman said:


> Dems love to regulate things....
> How are they going to regulate this????
> 
> Some hairy dude walks in to a ladies rest room and who is there to check under the hood to see if
> he is a she?.....
> Or does he just have to say that he's in touch with his feminine side that day
> as he moves to the stall to take a nasty dump....



Democrats did not create the NC pecker checker law, Republicans did. It's the Republicans that want to tell trans folks they can't use the appropriate restroom for their gender identity and created the regulation of it.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't compare the two... I was talking about Sill's references to Mutilee's and Halflings as he claimed they were appropriate and accurate terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are accurate and completely fair terms.  "Mutilees" and "Halflings" are as close as one sex can get to the other in the natural world with the help of "MDs" who belong in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop using that 17 million rape victim number as there are numerous rape victim and abused women groups that support the transgender movement and are condemning the politicalization of it. I posted a link earlier that I believe you responded with a strawman retort... Yes there are also groups that oppose the transgender movement as well. But lets be honest it isn't 17million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get that folks?  Supreme mutilee/halfling advocate "Slade" believes that the rights and considerations of 17 million rape survivors having to shower next to naked men behind doors marked "women" is a "strawman"...a non-issue in this debate.  He's asserting here that "many of these rape survivors are OK showering naked next to a strange man".  Do you believe him?  And, what else will he lie about to shove his agenda through?
> 
> Ergo, Slade is a misogynist and a pervert.
Click to expand...

Haha, nice try... reread what I wrote... You called my link to multiple rape victim groups that are speaking out agains the politicalization of this issue and that support transgenders as a strawman. Fact is there are rape victims that fall on both sides of this issue... You paint them all into the side of anti-trans in the bathrooms. Its just not true. Keep up with the spin though, you're doing a horrible job.


----------



## Rozman

Silhouette said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems love to regulate things....
> How are they going to regulate this????
> 
> Some hairy dude walks in to a ladies rest room and who is there to check under the hood to see if
> he is a she?.....
> Or does he just have to say that he's in touch with his feminine side that day
> as he moves to the stall to take a nasty dump....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget either... this isn't JUST about bathrooms.  It's about showers, dorms, locker rooms...the whole gamut.
Click to expand...


I know.....

Outraged Shopper: TX Dept Store Let Man Use Women's Dressing Room


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term racist and bigot should only be used for people that use hateful and discriminatory language. I haven't heard that from you on this board but I have head it from many others and I imagine you have too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  We're discussing facts.  If you don't like the heat, get out of the kitchen.  Calling the old salty cooks here "bigot" is like spitting in a fan.
> 
> Fact: men playing pretend aren't going to get dominant rights to 17 million rape survivors behind shower and bathroom doors marked "women".
> 
> Accept it.  Take your mutilee/halfling advocacy elsewhere.  People have had enough insanity for one century, thanks..
Click to expand...

It goes to the tone of the argument... and you wonder why people don't respect your arguments. Thats your answer


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Democrats did not create the NC pecker checker law, Republicans did. It's the Republicans that want to tell trans folks they can't use the appropriate restroom for their gender identity and created the regulation of it.



And a good thing too.  Because it's self-diagnosed, the mile-wide loophole that would affect the 17 million rape survivors behind shower and bathroom doors marked "women" outside NEEDS regulation.  If a woman spots a man in her shower or restroom.  OUT HE GOES.  With legal force behind it.  Thank God.  Otherwise these poor women would have to choose each time between feeling like she was in imminent danger of assault/PTSD & the fear of being sued for attempting to protect herself.



Slade3200 said:


> It goes to the tone of the argument... and you wonder why people don't respect your arguments. Thats your answer



Then what are all the "winner" "thanks" and "agree" marks I get on my posts for?    I got your number pal.  You're a lyin' little snakeoil salesman..


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally schools would undergo a more extensive process, where the child would undergo a series of steps to qualify as a transitioned
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> McHugh was not discredited in any way.  Lol.  Your "theories" are not any valid than Dr. McHugh's or my own.  Yes, when someone is sick, they need to know they are sick so that they can seek out the proper treatment.  Feeding a delusion is the WORST thing you can do.
> 
> Why do you think our suicide rates are SO much more prevalent now than ever in the past?  Because your "treatments" are working.  Hmm.  Interesting because the statistics would say NO.
> 
> I am posting on this topic because basically, I think you are a bunch of monsters.  These people need therapy, not people encouraging them to surgically deform themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know where you get this "encouragement" term. I think therapy first to help identify issues and work on coping mechanisms so they can feel good about who they are. Im not a doctor or a therapist, but ive heard many stories, in some cases therapy resolves issues and others not. Did you watch that video I posted twice yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't have time to sit and watch a video!  I have important postings to make and texting to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, totally... I think Dr McHughs has another article out... Spend your time just exploring things that support your argument and spend no time looking at the other side with an open mind. Brilliant approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, because you are here to "teach" me, because I don't know anything?  Lol.  Sorry, I can't think of anything you or anyone else would say that would make me accept that being a transgender is "normal."  Take that to the BANK.
> 
> If the child on your video is having "gender identity problems" then a psychiatrist is the appropriate route to take.
> 
> If it was your child, what would you do?  Give him or her dangerous hormones and prepare him or her for surgery?
> 
> Also, what on earth does a CHILD know?  Quite normal for them to be confused especially when there is a history of abuse and/or mental illness.  Not to mention, studies say that 70 to 80% of them "grow out of it" by adulthood.
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you people are monsters who are trying to create "monsters" who really don't fit into any "gender" category?  You are an advocate for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you are still judging the child in a video that you HAVEN'T EVEN WATCHED, baffles me. Do you realize how dumb that makes you sound. The family did years of counseling and drug treatment. I've clicked and read your links before responding. I give credit when credit is do... I send you some information and you ignore it then critique it, then continue with your uneducated rants... then you criticize me for sending it to you thinking I'm trying to TEACH you? You're looney...
> 
> Take a fucking minute and see what this family went through and feel free to critique. The video backs up some of your points and showcases the risks with child transitions.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I'm BUSY.  Do you understand that?  

How could that young child have gone through "years" of therapy?  Give me a break.  I will look at the video on MY time.  Got it?


----------



## ChrisL

Fair&Balanced said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that f*or somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health*. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Valid points and I agree... except I don't think 99.5% feel uncomfortable with transgenders using the bathroom they identify with. Some also feel that it is a civil rights issue. Also, my example was related to actions people do to make me feel uncomfortable... The Transgender situation has nothing to do with their actions, it has to do with their presence... It is a different argument.
> 
> I like your Unisex argument for public facilities and think the Gov should butt out of private business bathrooms. The last think we need are mandates to install unisex bathrooms in our businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We , of course , have no idea what the actual numbers are, but we can be pretty sure that there are far more people who are uncomfortable with the idea of being in the bathroom with the opposite sex (or more importantly to most having an adult of the opposite sex in the bathroom with their CHILD) than there are people who identify as "trans sexual" meaning the minority by far is still trying to tell the majority here " you have to be uncomfortable here to make me comfortable"
> 
> That's really what this boils down to a small group of people have convinced the Dem party to defend their right to make a larger group of people uncomfortable to suit their needs. And where does that end? EVERY single time something like this happens a few conservatives will say "no, if we allow this, we know what's next" and of course they are called bigots and racists, but in the end they are proven right.
> 
> Where do we draw the line? IS there any minority group of people who have a stance that the Dems won't say "yeah you know what, they have rights?"
> 
> Take someone like myself, I seriously defended gay marriage, I don't care who marries who, and I firmly believe that it's none of the government's business, but I see the same people who were screaming that anyone who disagreed with gay marriage was a racist bigot now screaming that anyone who doesn't agree that a person should be able to use whatever bathroom they want is a racist bigot, and frankly I can't help but feel that in 6 months I'm going to be called a racist bigot when pedophiles want the right to have sex with children and I point out that they should be shot instead.
> 
> Where does it end?
Click to expand...


This is where I draw the line between sanity and insanity.  To me, this garbage is insane and is nothing more than feeding a delusion, which is extremely unhealthy.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.
> 
> A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, aren't these women, technically mutilees and halflings?? Come on man, if you're gonna speak the truth then speak the truth. The motivation behind the surgery doesn't effect what it is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person with breast cancer has surgery because something is the matter with them.  They have a DISEASE.  Why do you keep using people who have physical well known diseases and comparing them to transgenders who have NO physical anomalies until AFTER they get this Frankenstein surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't compare the two... I was talking about Sill's references to Mutilee's and Halflings as he claimed they were appropriate and accurate terms.
Click to expand...


Well personally, I think that is kind of mean, but you are probably annoying her.  In any event, they are not comparable.  People don't normally have surgeries for issues that could very well be and most likely are PSYCHIATRIC issues.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for purposes of legal clarity...
> 
> "transgender" is still a muddy term.  We could call them "multilees" or "halflings" or ? which would describe more completely, openly and accurately what they really are after MDs agree to drug and or cut them up.
> 
> "transition".  You mean from a man to a mutilated man?  How long does "transition" take?  How long and at what stages would women rape survivors be required to shower with them?  Before or after the criminal MDs amputate their male genitals to "cure a mental illness"?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the comfort and safety of women and children.  They are secondary to the trannies for him apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst , he doesn't care about the trannies either. This is strictly about politics for people like this.
> 
> You can always tell people who don't think for themselves, both on the left and the right, when they've never seen a position from "their side" that they wouldn't defend.
> 
> Allowing little boys to say they think they're little girls and using the girls washrooms is madness. ANY sane person would agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're painting me as a lefty partisan... really?
Click to expand...


You are buying into the left's "propaganda" hook, line and sinker.  You bring up studies done in Sweden???  Do you know anything about Sweden and their liberal agenda.  They want to do away with the pronouns "he" and "she."  They want little boys to pee sitting down, amongst other absolute insanity.  Liberals want to blur the lines between "he" and "she."  They HATE traditional gender roles.


----------



## Rozman

Seawytch said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems love to regulate things....
> How are they going to regulate this????
> 
> Some hairy dude walks in to a ladies rest room and who is there to check under the hood to see if
> he is a she?.....
> Or does he just have to say that he's in touch with his feminine side that day
> as he moves to the stall to take a nasty dump....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did not create the NC pecker checker law, Republicans did. It's the Republicans that want to tell trans folks they can't use the appropriate restroom for their gender identity and created the regulation of it.
Click to expand...


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/u...nsgender-access-to-school-restrooms.html?_r=0


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.
> 
> A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, aren't these women, technically mutilees and halflings?? Come on man, if you're gonna speak the truth then speak the truth. The motivation behind the surgery doesn't effect what it is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person with breast cancer has surgery because something is the matter with them.  They have a DISEASE.  Why do you keep using people who have physical well known diseases and comparing them to transgenders who have NO physical anomalies until AFTER they get this Frankenstein surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't compare the two... I was talking about Sill's references to Mutilee's and Halflings as he claimed they were appropriate and accurate terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well personally, I think that is kind of mean, but you are probably annoying her.  In any event, they are not comparable.  People don't normally have surgeries for issues that could very well be and most likely are PSYCHIATRIC issues.
Click to expand...

 Breast implants, nose surgery, just about all plastic surgery.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can call me a bigot until the cows come home.  I'll wear it as a badge of sanity.  Just because you don't like the fact that men can never be women and women can never be men, will never affect my saying they are halflings or mutilees.  That is ,in fact, what they are.
> 
> A woman with breast cancer who had her breast removed to save her life from cancer is nothing like a man who had his HEALTHY, FUNCTIONAL genitals removed to play pretend.  If a woman could simply get therapy to cure her breast cancer, no doctor would amputate that breast.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your logic, aren't these women, technically mutilees and halflings?? Come on man, if you're gonna speak the truth then speak the truth. The motivation behind the surgery doesn't effect what it is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person with breast cancer has surgery because something is the matter with them.  They have a DISEASE.  Why do you keep using people who have physical well known diseases and comparing them to transgenders who have NO physical anomalies until AFTER they get this Frankenstein surgery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't compare the two... I was talking about Sill's references to Mutilee's and Halflings as he claimed they were appropriate and accurate terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well personally, I think that is kind of mean, but you are probably annoying her.  In any event, they are not comparable.  People don't normally have surgeries for issues that could very well be and most likely are PSYCHIATRIC issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breast implants, nose surgery, just about all plastic surgery.
Click to expand...


That is still not trying to change a BOY into a GIRL or vice versa.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to be called a bigot then you can chose your words more wisely... multilees and halflings, cut them up are derogatory and unnecessary terms... Unless you intend to offend your opposition during debate, there is no point in talking like that... Would you say the same to a breast cancer victim who had a mastectomy?
> 
> Per your questions:  My idea would be to break the "transition" into phases: 1. meet with doctor or therapist to discuss issues 2. If decided by doctor that transition is best move for mental health then they go through a period by living the lifestyle of opposite sex. 3. Drug therapy 4. Surgical procedure.   Hopefully 3 and 4 can be avoided by effective methods in 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the shower rule... I really don't think transgenders desire to shower or get naked in public, especially if they have different anatomy. But that may be a consideration that is discussed. No showering or exposure if you have opposite anatomy as the labeled facility... Again the debate needs to be had between the Trans group and the ones that feel their presence violates their privacy. I don't know everything that Trans  people are looking for and I don't know all the fears that women may have. * Me personally I don't really care and think most of these things work themselves out without the need for laws to define it all.  If I see a creeper in the bathroom, I just leave. There has been many of times that a homeless person, or a drunk person, a looney tune has been in the restroom... If they made me feel uncomfortable I just waited for them to leave. Not a big deal.*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the comfort and safety of women and children.  They are secondary to the trannies for him apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst , he doesn't care about the trannies either. This is strictly about politics for people like this.
> 
> You can always tell people who don't think for themselves, both on the left and the right, when they've never seen a position from "their side" that they wouldn't defend.
> 
> Allowing little boys to say they think they're little girls and using the girls washrooms is madness. ANY sane person would agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're painting me as a lefty partisan... really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are buying into the left's "propaganda" hook, line and sinker.  You bring up studies done in Sweden???  Do you know anything about Sweden and their liberal agenda.  They want to do away with the pronouns "he" and "she."  They want little boys to pee sitting down, amongst other absolute insanity.  Liberals want to blur the lines between "he" and "she."  They HATE traditional gender roles.
Click to expand...

 I don't fish in the partisan pond. You posted an article, Skyler respond to the article by posting a link to the sources used in your article  denouncing  your article. To the objective observer that this discredits your article. It's a simple point, I would use a different source if I were you.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair&Balanced said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now care to explain to me why the 99.5% have to leave a bathroom if a member of the .05% makes them uncomfortable, rather than the other way around?
> 
> I'm serious here, do you understand the lack of logic in an argument that argues that it's okay to by law make the majority uncomfortable for the comfort of the minority?
> 
> What you say is true. If you're in the bathroom and person who makes you uncomfortable walks in , YOU CAN LEAVE. Same thing holds true for the mentally ill, they can use the gender correct bathroom or if they feel uncomfortable LEAVE.
> 
> You have yourself said this is an option, it all depends on which person you think should be made to leave.
> 
> This argument is fucking stupid. Quite frankly any person who thinks the government should be telling private companies what bathroom policy they should have should be taken out back and shot in the head. That goes for whether you believe the government should mandate gender specific bathrooms OR gender neutral bathrooms. Either way.
> 
> As for government facilities, that's easy, make one bathroom in each building gender neutral and tell people "there if you don't want to be identified as a certain gender based on which bathroom you use, THAT's the bathroom you use, no you may not demand that ALL bathrooms be gender neutral"
> 
> PROBLEM FUCKING SOLVED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the comfort and safety of women and children.  They are secondary to the trannies for him apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssst , he doesn't care about the trannies either. This is strictly about politics for people like this.
> 
> You can always tell people who don't think for themselves, both on the left and the right, when they've never seen a position from "their side" that they wouldn't defend.
> 
> Allowing little boys to say they think they're little girls and using the girls washrooms is madness. ANY sane person would agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're painting me as a lefty partisan... really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are buying into the left's "propaganda" hook, line and sinker.  You bring up studies done in Sweden???  Do you know anything about Sweden and their liberal agenda.  They want to do away with the pronouns "he" and "she."  They want little boys to pee sitting down, amongst other absolute insanity.  Liberals want to blur the lines between "he" and "she."  They HATE traditional gender roles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't fish in the partisan pond. You posted an article, Skyler respond to the article by posting a link to the sources used in your article  denouncing  your article. To the objective observer that this discredits your article. It's a simple point, I would use a different source if I were you.
Click to expand...


He did not post a link at all.  He made statements about an article but never posted one up.  Besides, the Swedish researchers (who are obviously EXTREMELY biased) have also admitted that the suicide rates are not any better than preoperatively.  So what does that tell you?  

Also, why are there so many more of these people killing themselves than say in the 1950s and before?


----------



## ChrisL

The fact that they are killing themselves at an exponential rate would tell any normal person that your crazy insane surgeries, trying to be Dr.  Frankenstein and changing them into something they are not nor can never be are not helping but hurting them.  Of course that is the case with most of these types of things.


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't care if you call us bigots.  The phrase is tired, old and overused in so many wrong situations that it's "punch" has ceased to have any effect.
> 
> The problem you face is that men won't be allowed in the women's showers or restrooms.  It's a fact.  No matter what the man is thinking in his head or how delusional he is.  The fact that he is experiencing delusions so severe that he fancies himself a woman despite what his eyes are telling him when he looks between his legs means that society should double-down on not letting especially these men in alone with women showering.
> 
> You have one GIANT hurdle you're facing:  WOMEN behind doors marked WOMEN.  They have rights too you know.  You didn't?  Well then you learn something new every day, don't you?  Just ask Justice Ginsburg.  She's going to side with women on this one.  Likely Kennedy will too and possibly even Sotomayor.  Breyer usually sucks up to whatever Kennedy tells him to do (what else could explain his vote to disenfranchise kids from either a mother or father for life ~Obergefell).  So you're looking down the maw of possibly every Justice except the lesbian Kagan, because she is drunk with rainbow Koolaid, voting to protect women instead of delusional men.
> 
> Justice Ginsburg = WOMEN (already said she believes bathrooms should be segregated on record)
> 
> Justices Alito, Roberts & Thomas = WOMEN
> 
> Justice Kennedy = WOMEN (likely, because of the remorse he's undoubtedly feeling assigning unknown numbers of children to lives legally-deprived of either a mother or father)
> 
> Justice Breyer = WOMEN (whatever Kennedy does, see above)
> 
> Justice Sotomayer = UNKNOWN (she is catholic, a woman, but has also drunk the Rainbow Koolaid..could go either way)
> 
> Justice Kagan = MEN PRETENDING TO BE WOMEN.  (Koolaid)
> 
> ************
> 
> *BELOW* ..Slade vv  you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now so you have a jump on it.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your funny man, i'll give you that... You keep bringing up this women belong in the womens bathroom... *Don't you understand that the argument is about "what a woman" is?*  One side is anatomy and birth certificates... The other side recognizes gender identity as a classification of Man/Woman. That is the whole argument. NOBODY is proposing to ever let Men in Womens restrooms. The definition of man and women is where the two sides differ.
> 
> I'm not vested enough to grieve on this one, I've stated many times that I think this is a complicated issue. I understand both sides of the argument and just want the discussion to produce a more educated acceptable and tolerant environment where the rights of men, women, children AND transgenders are all considered. I've also stated I didn't think the government should get involved and dictate bathroom policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask Skylar and mdk if I know what the hub of the debate is about. I've been asking them to clearly define what a "transgender woman" is.  And of the dozen or so requests, they have yet to answer.  Instead they insert ad hominems and strawmen, hoping the question will go away.
> 
> So I'll ask you: what EXACTLY is a "transgender woman"?  To establish your premise, it's incumbent upon you to convince people that a man pretending to be a women "is actually a woman".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great question and the heart of the debate. I would seek input from the transgender community as to what they propose as this discussion revolves around their lifestyle. They should consider the fears and anxieties that surround men, women, and children and make a common sense proposal with everybody's concerns in mind. Im just an advocate for tolerance and equality. This debate doesn't have a direct effect on me so ultimately it should be decided between the transgender community and those that feel like their rights or privacy is being infringed.
> 
> From my limited experience and exposure to the issue, i'd suggest that for somebody to be considered a transgender man or women they would have had to gone through some form or therapy or counseling that addresses the underlying issues and through that process it was decided that transition is the best option for their mental health. They should be living the transitioned lifestyle, which means they take on the opposite sexes appearance, both in physical appearance and in dress.  If there is controversy surrounding somebodies use of a facility and police get involved, there can be verification from the persons doctor that the above steps have been taken to give credibility to the "gender identity".
> 
> These are off the top of my head ideas, but I think its start to providing a structured system that addresses both parties concerns and solves the issue of a man saying "I feel like a woman today so I'll use the woman's restroom"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds like you have a couple of pretty good ideas.  The real issue for transsexuals in regard to restrooms is having facilities available that they can use safely.  A man who is feminine or a female who is masculine in their appearance is not going fee comfortable in either facility regardless of the law.  I believe the answer is more unisex restrooms that serve not only transsexuals but many people who're uncomfortable in public restrooms for any of a number of reasons.
> 
> I personally think Obama is going to far with this. Change needs to come gradually.   Yes, Americans need to become more tolerant in what they believe about men and women because science is utterly destroying the old stereotypes. Males are not necessary masculine and females are not necessarily feminine.  Roles that society assigns to a person based on their sex simply doesn't fit a large percent of the population today.   As humans we want to classify people and attach behavior patterns to those classifications.  It makes life easier and more secure.  However, mother nature doesn't see things that way.  She loves variations and is always throwing use curve balls.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A "large" percent?  No a very small and insignificant percent.*
Click to expand...

*  I was not writing about just transsexuals. Society expects many thinks from a person depending on their sex.  Society expects a man to be the breadwinners and the woman to manage the family but there are plenty of examples of women much more suited at earning money and men much more suited to managing the family.  Men are expected to be more aggressive particularly in sex, however that is often false. In fact, just about every role other than childbearing, is slowly become unisexual.

Homosexuals whose gender may differ in a number of ways from their sex,  have far less problems adapting to roles assigned by society than transsexuals.   For homosexuals it usually just frustrating but for transsexuals it's devastating.      *


----------



## Silhouette

Flopper said:


> *  I was not writing about just transsexuals. Society expects many thinks from a person depending on their sex.  Society expects a man to be the breadwinners and the woman to manage the family but there are plenty of examples of women much more suited at earning money and men much more suited to managing the family.  Men are expected to be more aggressive particularly in sex, however that is often false. In fact, just about every role other than childbearing, is slowly become unisexual.
> *



Men in aboriginal tribes help with the cooking and child watching.  Yet they don't feel compelled to cut their dicks off and use the women's bathrooms and showers.

So, there's that.  Children who reject their gender should be taught that all manner of natural behavioral variants have always existed across the globe through time for their gender.  That would go leaps and bounds towards their adjustment and eventual acceptance of what they actually are.

Telling them "they're right, they weren't born in the right body" is mind-fucking them.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems love to regulate things....
> How are they going to regulate this????
> 
> Some hairy dude walks in to a ladies rest room and who is there to check under the hood to see if
> he is a she?.....
> Or does he just have to say that he's in touch with his feminine side that day
> as he moves to the stall to take a nasty dump....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did not create the NC pecker checker law, Republicans did. It's the Republicans that want to tell trans folks they can't use the appropriate restroom for their gender identity and created the regulation of it.
Click to expand...


Wrong again. North Carolina would not have addressed the issue if Charlotte had not FIRST sanctioned it by passing it's ordanance. 

You know that, but continue to lie. 

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> The child is delusional.  The parents are enablers.  Anyone indulging this child further in his delusions should be fined or put in jail.  Child abuse is a serious issue.



  It just goes to show how depraved the wrong-wing has become, that they think that it helps their case to boast about supporting such a horrendous form of child sexual abuse.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> The term racist and bigot should only be used for people that use hateful and discriminatory language. I haven't heard that from you on this board but I have head it from many others and I imagine you have too.



  Let us start, then with those who are so filled with hatred and contempt for women and girls, that they wish to deny them their basic dignity and modesty, by compelling them to share restroom and dressing facilities with creepy male perverts.  I cannot imagine a better example that that of a true bigot of the very worst kind.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Let us start, then with those who are so filled with hatred and contempt for women and girls, that they wish to deny them their basic dignity and modesty, by compelling them to share restroom and dressing facilities with creepy male perverts.  I cannot imagine a better example that that of a true bigot of the very worst kind.



But that would mean women have a right to expectation of segregated privacy for toilets and showers and locker rooms behind doors marked "women".  I don't follow you?  You mean we should expect that only women can go into those areas?


----------



## Flopper

Silhouette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I personally think Obama is going to far with this. Change needs to come gradually.   Yes, Americans need to become more tolerant in what they believe about men and women because science is utterly destroying the old stereotypes. Males are not necessary masculine and females are not necessarily feminine.  Roles that society assigns to a person based on their sex simply doesn't fit a large percent of the population today.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if change regarding this question ought not come AT ALL?  Not everyone is of the opinion that change change change change is always a good thing.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> And here's another thing.  Why not instead of attacking a person with delusions or utter rejection of their sex with a surgeon's knife, we just simply counsel them and their peers in school to allow a wide range of expression within their sex.  You should be attacking rigid sterotypes, not patients!
> 
> And something most ironic of all...the people who hold the most rigid sterotypes of "what a man is" or "what a woman is" are transgenders themselves!  Hello?  "There's your sign".  That's the key to their mental issues right there.  Ever notice how ridiculous of a sterotype "trannies" try to portray when play-acting the other gender?  I've seen a few of the pictures here.  The gals who pretend they're men don't just go for the beer belly, man boobs and 5 O'clock shadow like most dudes have.. No.  They go for the SUPER MUSCLED OUT BODY BUILDER look.  The dudes who pretend they're women?  Big makeup. Big hair. Slinky clothes, just everything overdone to the nth degree of their perception of the super-female sterotype.
> 
> I half think it's for the attention.  The other half of me thinks they're just insane; such damaged goods from childhood.  Either way the solution isn't drugging or surgery or forcing the rest of us to enable them as a matter of law.  The solution is for the APA to stop threatening psychiatrists and counselors if they dare to suggest that the person is merely delusional and needs tons of therapy.  The urge and the push from the LGBT cult APA (and from the doctors making $$ off this illegal practice) is to conform or be cast out.  You want the root of the weed?  There it is right there.
Click to expand...

*People that suffer from gender identify disorder don't just decide one decide they want to change their sex.  In almost all cases, parents are aware of the problem by the time the child starts school. Parents usually seek counseling in order deal with problems of depression and anxiety and emotional disorders.  Some children will snap out of this, that is resolve their sexual identity. If by puberty they have not, then things tend to go South rather quickly, self mutilation, suicide attempts, drugs, and other mental disorders are common.  In some cases hormones blockers are used to stop the child from going through puberty and thus developing sexually.   When surgery is used, it's usually after the age of 16.  There are different types of surgery often used with drugs to change the persons's sexual appearance.

Gender identification disorder is serious. It can destroy the child and make life a living hell for parents.

The issue in regard to restrooms and locker rooms, is an attempt to mainstream these kids so they can lead more normal lives.*


----------



## Silhouette

Flopper said:


> *People that suffer from gender identify disorder don't just decide one decide they want to change their sex.  In almost all cases, parents are aware of the problem by the time the child starts school. Parents usually seek counseling in order deal with problems of depression and anxiety and emotional disorders.  Some children will snap out of this, that is resolve their sexual identity. *



Surgery isn't a medical option to cure a mental illness.  Ever.  EVER.  Let that sink in.

How about if the parents notice the child rejecting their gender, getting them into therapy immediately to train them to accept what they are from the earliest of ages.  A child from a family of poor means may also want a pony very very badly and may get depressed or worse if they realize they'll never have one.  But that doesn't mean we pass laws requiring that family to live in a cardboard box so they can afford to buy the child a pony and keep it.  Children have to be guided firmly to accept the limitations of their sometimes extreme wants and desires.  The same goes for a child rejecting the reality of their unchangeable gender.

We don't encourage them down a road that at it's best apex will only result in mutilating them into freakish halflings.  That is criminal and child abuse.  I can't believe you are advocating for child abuse.  I really can't.  And you seem so calm about it too.  Like you've not even give a thought to anything but your campaign to use the mentally unstable or ill in a political agenda for the Church of LGBT.  No remorse.  Like the Rev Jim Jones..


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term racist and bigot should only be used for people that use hateful and discriminatory language. I haven't heard that from you on this board but I have head it from many others and I imagine you have too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us start, then with those who are so filled with hatred and contempt for women and girls, that they wish to deny them their basic dignity and modesty, by compelling them to share restroom and dressing facilities with creepy male perverts.  I cannot imagine a better example that that of a true bigot of the very worst kind.
Click to expand...

Then you don't know what a bigot is... I have tons of compassion for females. And many females support the transsexual movement. I'd bet more women than men support it


----------



## HappyJoy

Silhouette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *People that suffer from gender identify disorder don't just decide one decide they want to change their sex.  In almost all cases, parents are aware of the problem by the time the child starts school. Parents usually seek counseling in order deal with problems of depression and anxiety and emotional disorders.  Some children will snap out of this, that is resolve their sexual identity. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery isn't a medical option to cure a mental illness.  Ever.  EVER.  Let that sink in.
Click to expand...


Shhh.

Psychosurgeons Use Lasers to Burn Away Mental Illness


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *People that suffer from gender identify disorder don't just decide one decide they want to change their sex.  In almost all cases, parents are aware of the problem by the time the child starts school. Parents usually seek counseling in order deal with problems of depression and anxiety and emotional disorders.  Some children will snap out of this, that is resolve their sexual identity. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery isn't a medical option to cure a mental illness.  Ever.  EVER.  Let that sink in.
> 
> How about if the parents notice the child rejecting their gender, getting them into therapy immediately to train them to accept what they are from the earliest of ages.  A child from a family of poor means may also want a pony very very badly and may get depressed or worse if they realize they'll never have one.  But that doesn't mean we pass laws requiring that family to live in a cardboard box so they can afford to buy the child a pony and keep it.  Children have to be guided firmly to accept the limitations of their sometimes extreme wants and desires.  The same goes for a child rejecting the reality of their unchangeable gender.
> 
> We don't encourage them down a road that at it's best apex will only result in mutilating them into freakish halflings.  That is criminal and child abuse.  I can't believe you are advocating for child abuse.  I really can't.  And you seem so calm about it too.  Like you've not even give a thought to anything but your campaign to use the mentally unstable or ill in a political agenda for the Church of LGBT.  No remorse.  Like the Rev Jim Jones..
Click to expand...

Nobody is leading them down the road... They are taking their own road and you are trying to block them... Not sure why you care so much about what they do to their own bodies. I think most people would agree that hormones and surgery are a last resort thing


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Then you don't know what a bigot is... I have tons of compassion for females. And many females support the transsexual movement. I'd bet more women than men support it



  How much compassion can you have toward a demographic whose sexual abuse you defend and advocate?

  I reject your claim to speak for any of them, you disgusting, misogynistic sack of solid digestive waste.

  If you had any vestige of respect for women, if you had anything but utter contempt and hatred for them, then you would defend their right to privacy and modesty, rather than demanding that it be sacrificed in order to cater to the whims of a fringe of sick, perverted freaks.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't know what a bigot is... I have tons of compassion for females. And many females support the transsexual movement. I'd bet more women than men support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much compassion can you have toward a demographic whose sexual abuse you defend and advocate?
> 
> I reject your claim to speak for any of them, you disgusting, misogynistic sack of solid digestive waste.
> 
> If you had any vestige of respect for women, if you had anything but utter contempt and hatred for them, then you would defend their right to privacy and modesty, rather than demanding that it be sacrificed in order to cater to the whims of a fringe of sick, perverted freaks.
Click to expand...

And what say you about the women that support the transgenders? Are they also disgusting misogynists? Or maybe you are just looking at this whole thing from an extremely warped perspective and missing the whole point


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't know what a bigot is... I have tons of compassion for females. And many females support the transsexual movement. I'd bet more women than men support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much compassion can you have toward a demographic whose sexual abuse you defend and advocate?
> 
> I reject your claim to speak for any of them, you disgusting, misogynistic sack of solid digestive waste.
> 
> If you had any vestige of respect for women, if you had anything but utter contempt and hatred for them, then you would defend their right to privacy and modesty, rather than demanding that it be sacrificed in order to cater to the whims of a fringe of sick, perverted freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what say you about the women that support the transgenders? Are they also disgusting misogynists? Or maybe you are just looking at this whole thing from an extremely warped perspective and missing the whole point
Click to expand...


  I don't believe that more than a tiny handful do, or would if they truly understood what it means to their own privacy and well-being.  As for those who would, fully knowing what it means, I'd place them in the same category as Hillary Clinton standing by her husband, the serial rapist and sexual abuser.

  In any event, you're the one defending the sexual abuse of women; which leaves you in little position to accuse me of having _“an extremely warped perspective”_.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't know what a bigot is... I have tons of compassion for females. And many females support the transsexual movement. I'd bet more women than men support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much compassion can you have toward a demographic whose sexual abuse you defend and advocate?
> 
> I reject your claim to speak for any of them, you disgusting, misogynistic sack of solid digestive waste.
> 
> If you had any vestige of respect for women, if you had anything but utter contempt and hatred for them, then you would defend their right to privacy and modesty, rather than demanding that it be sacrificed in order to cater to the whims of a fringe of sick, perverted freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what say you about the women that support the transgenders? Are they also disgusting misogynists? Or maybe you are just looking at this whole thing from an extremely warped perspective and missing the whole point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe that more than a tiny handful do, or would if they truly understood what it means to their own privacy and well-being.  As for those who would, fully knowing what it means, I'd place them in the same category as Hillary Clinton standing by her husband, the serial rapist and sexual abuser.
> 
> In any event, you're the one defending the sexual abuse of women; which leaves you in little position to accuse me of having _“an extremely warped perspective”_.
Click to expand...

Well lets just see what the polls say... Appears you are mistaken
"Men and women were also split on the idea — more women favored transgender use of the bathroom they identify as (46 percent), while more men (51 percent) said they believed that transgender people should use the bathroom associated with their gender."
CBS Poll: Americans Divided Over Transgender Bathroom Laws


----------



## Flopper

Silhouette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *People that suffer from gender identify disorder don't just decide one decide they want to change their sex.  In almost all cases, parents are aware of the problem by the time the child starts school. Parents usually seek counseling in order deal with problems of depression and anxiety and emotional disorders.  Some children will snap out of this, that is resolve their sexual identity. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery isn't a medical option to cure a mental illness.  Ever.  EVER.  Let that sink in.
> 
> How about if the parents notice the child rejecting their gender, getting them into therapy immediately to train them to accept what they are from the earliest of ages.  A child from a family of poor means may also want a pony very very badly and may get depressed or worse if they realize they'll never have one.  But that doesn't mean we pass laws requiring that family to live in a cardboard box so they can afford to buy the child a pony and keep it.  Children have to be guided firmly to accept the limitations of their sometimes extreme wants and desires.  The same goes for a child rejecting the reality of their unchangeable gender.
> 
> We don't encourage them down a road that at it's best apex will only result in mutilating them into freakish halflings.  That is criminal and child abuse.  I can't believe you are advocating for child abuse.  I really can't.  And you seem so calm about it too.  Like you've not even give a thought to anything but your campaign to use the mentally unstable or ill in a political agenda for the Church of LGBT.  No remorse.  Like the Rev Jim Jones..
Click to expand...

*The purpose of surgery is not to cure the disorder.  There is no known cure.  The Surgeries are used to help a person live a life more in keeping with their identified gender.  In general, I don't think surgery should used on children.  Most insurance will not cover the procedure on children younger than 16, there are significant risks and the surgeries are irreversible.

Most parents do put kids in therapy when they start exhibiting transgender symptoms.   There is no therapy that trains a child to accept the fact that their identified gender differs from their sex because a child knows that from an early age. Therapy deal with the problems that it causes such as rejection by school mates, not being able to meet the expectations of parents, inability to sexually satisfy themselves, loss of self-esteem, self-loathing, depression, anxiety, and a host of other problems.  If therapy is successful enough, then some patients are able to lead a somewhat normal life. However, many patients need physical changes in order to adapt.*


----------



## Againsheila

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.


----------



## Seawytch

Rozman said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems love to regulate things....
> How are they going to regulate this????
> 
> Some hairy dude walks in to a ladies rest room and who is there to check under the hood to see if
> he is a she?.....
> Or does he just have to say that he's in touch with his feminine side that day
> as he moves to the stall to take a nasty dump....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did not create the NC pecker checker law, Republicans did. It's the Republicans that want to tell trans folks they can't use the appropriate restroom for their gender identity and created the regulation of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/u...nsgender-access-to-school-restrooms.html?_r=0
Click to expand...


Where is there a requirement to check gender in that? You don't understand that his decree is in response to the ridiculous pecker checker laws being passed by bigots?


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Where is there a requirement to check gender in that? You don't understand that his decree is in response to the ridiculous pecker checker laws being passed by bigots?



How hard would it be to do a pecker check in a communal shower?  This isn't just about bathrooms and bigots Seawytch.  It's about showers and rape survivors...  The Justices, including Ginsburg, are not going to see this myopically like you would like them to.  They know that if applicable to bathrooms, it will be applicable to locker/changing rooms, showers, dorms and all the rest marked "women" outside the door.

And, finally, your Church will lose its first significant legal battle.  Women will prevail.  Your tried-and-true singsongs of "bigot!" "transphobe!" "The majority actually likes the idea!" or my most recent favorite "Even rape survivors are OK with it!"....none of it is going to get you any traction.  You're going to lose.  And that's why this thread has over 30,000 views...


----------



## ChrisL

Why don't you all look up the definition of "delusional" and the argue with me that these transgender people are NOT delusional.  Lol.  Sorry, but they are suffering from delusions.


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *People that suffer from gender identify disorder don't just decide one decide they want to change their sex.  In almost all cases, parents are aware of the problem by the time the child starts school. Parents usually seek counseling in order deal with problems of depression and anxiety and emotional disorders.  Some children will snap out of this, that is resolve their sexual identity. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery isn't a medical option to cure a mental illness.  Ever.  EVER.  Let that sink in.
> 
> How about if the parents notice the child rejecting their gender, getting them into therapy immediately to train them to accept what they are from the earliest of ages.  A child from a family of poor means may also want a pony very very badly and may get depressed or worse if they realize they'll never have one.  But that doesn't mean we pass laws requiring that family to live in a cardboard box so they can afford to buy the child a pony and keep it.  Children have to be guided firmly to accept the limitations of their sometimes extreme wants and desires.  The same goes for a child rejecting the reality of their unchangeable gender.
> 
> We don't encourage them down a road that at it's best apex will only result in mutilating them into freakish halflings.  That is criminal and child abuse.  I can't believe you are advocating for child abuse.  I really can't.  And you seem so calm about it too.  Like you've not even give a thought to anything but your campaign to use the mentally unstable or ill in a political agenda for the Church of LGBT.  No remorse.  Like the Rev Jim Jones..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The purpose of surgery is not to cure the disorder.  There is no known cure.  The Surgeries are used to help a person live a life more in keeping with their identified gender.  In general, I don't think surgery should used on children.  Most insurance will not cover the procedure on children younger than 16, there are significant risks and the surgeries are irreversible.
> 
> Most parents do put kids in therapy when they start exhibiting transgender symptoms.   There is no therapy that trains a child to accept the fact that their identified gender differs from their sex because a child knows that from an early age. Therapy deal with the problems that it causes such as rejection by school mates, not being able to meet the expectations of parents, inability to sexually satisfy themselves, loss of self-esteem, self-loathing, depression, anxiety, and a host of other problems.  If therapy is successful enough, then some patients are able to lead a somewhat normal life. However, many patients need physical changes in order to adapt.*
Click to expand...


The surgeries are maiming them for the rest of their lives.  The hormones that they are now giving to children also have terrible side effects and could potentially result in death due to cancer.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there a requirement to check gender in that? You don't understand that his decree is in response to the ridiculous pecker checker laws being passed by bigots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard would it be to do a pecker check in a communal shower?  This isn't just about bathrooms and bigots Seawytch.  It's about showers and rape survivors...  The Justices, including Ginsburg, are not going to see this myopically like you would like them to.  They know that if applicable to bathrooms, it will be applicable to locker/changing rooms, showers, dorms and all the rest marked "women" outside the door.
> 
> And, finally, your Church will lose its first significant legal battle.  Women will prevail.  Your tried-and-true singsongs of "bigot!" "transphobe!" "The majority actually likes the idea!" or my most recent favorite "Even rape survivors are OK with it!"....none of it is going to get you any traction.  You're going to lose.  And that's why this thread has over 30,000 views...
Click to expand...

I don't think the majority of Americans are yet on board for the "gender identity" argument as it is a new discussion and a very complicated one. There are many factors that need to be figured out now that there are laws being made. As more things get figured out and more people get educated about what transgender is I believe more people will tend to support their cause. 

Your ploy that this is an anti women thing is weak. I've already provided links showing that many women's rape and domestic abuse groups denounce your argument, label it as politicizing, and they actually support the anti-trans discrimination argument. I've also provided poll data showing that more women support this Trans cause than men.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think the majority of Americans are yet on board for the "gender identity" argument as it is a new discussion and a very complicated one. There are many factors that need to be figured out now that there are laws being made. As more things get figured out and more people get educated about what transgender is I believe more people will tend to support their cause.
> 
> .



Yes yes... "complicated"...needs slow progression until mandatory acceptance..."many factors need to be figured out".

Not so many pal.  There are only two factors: Male and Female.  Men and Women.  You aren't going to anesthetize the public this time with your obfuscating mumbo jumbo.  This is about bathrooms, and also communal showers and locker rooms where there will be NO DOUBT WHATSOEVER the extreme simplicity of the issue when a man disrobes next to a woman rape survivor.  The issue will be very clean, crisp and distinct at that point.

And as such, the Justices will have to look forward to all the situations where men may then enter with women; not just bathrooms.  And women will win this hands down.  Your cult has met a wall.  No smooth speeches or incremental progression of men into women's showers.  It's going to be a cold, hard slamming door in your cult's face.  I know it's never happened before, so it's why I keep telling you: "prepare yourself".  Little babies who get their way by having tantrums or threatening suicide and who have never been denied their endless demands tend to really freak out the first time it happens to them...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Any man who thinks he is woman, or, vice versa, has mental serious issues.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Why don't you all look up the definition of "delusional" and the argue with me that these transgender people are NOT delusional.  Lol.  Sorry, but they are suffering from delusions.


Why are you so hell bent on labeling these people as delusional, Ill, diseased?  

They have an identity disorder. They undergo therapy and professionals work with them to identify their issues and help them be ok with who they are. If that doesn't work and it is determined that transitioning to the lifestyle of the opposite sex is what alleviates their anxiety and gives them comfort and happiness, then why are you so quick to belittle and judge?

What have you done besides read a few articles? Versus, parents, families and doctors that live and breath with people suffering with this... Do you just think their actions are all about some political agenda to corrupt America?? Isn't their a chance that maybe they are just trying to help and do what they think is best for the people they care about?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you all look up the definition of "delusional" and the argue with me that these transgender people are NOT delusional.  Lol.  Sorry, but they are suffering from delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hell bent on labeling these people as delusional, Ill, diseased?
> 
> They have an identity disorder. They undergo therapy and professionals work with them to identify their issues and help them be ok with who they are. If that doesn't work and it is determined that transitioning to the lifestyle of the opposite sex is what alleviates their anxiety and gives them comfort and happiness, then why are you so quick to belittle and judge?
> 
> What have you done besides read a few articles? Versus, parents, families and doctors that live and breath with people suffering with this... Do you just think their actions are all about some political agenda to corrupt America?? Isn't their a chance that maybe they are just trying to help and do what they think is best for the people they care about?
Click to expand...


It is a delusion.  End of story.  Lol.  Do you know what "delusional" means?  Apparently not.


----------



## easyt65

This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.

It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the majority of Americans are yet on board for the "gender identity" argument as it is a new discussion and a very complicated one. There are many factors that need to be figured out now that there are laws being made. As more things get figured out and more people get educated about what transgender is I believe more people will tend to support their cause.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes... "complicated"...needs slow progression until mandatory acceptance..."many factors need to be figured out".
> 
> Not so many pal.  There are only two factors: Male and Female.  Men and Women.  You aren't going to anesthetize the public this time with your obfuscating mumbo jumbo.  This is about bathrooms, and also communal showers and locker rooms where there will be NO DOUBT WHATSOEVER the extreme simplicity of the issue when a man disrobes next to a woman rape survivor.  The issue will be very clean, crisp and distinct at that point.
> 
> And as such, the Justices will have to look forward to all the situations where men may then enter with women; not just bathrooms.  And women will win this hands down.  Your cult has met a wall.  No smooth speeches or incremental progression of men into women's showers.  It's going to be a cold, hard slamming door in your cult's face.  I know it's never happened before, so it's why I keep telling you: "prepare yourself".  Little babies who get their way by having tantrums or threatening suicide and who have never been denied their endless demands tend to really freak out the first time it happens to them...
Click to expand...

I notice you're still making the "standing up for women" argument but you don't address the evidence i've shown that many women, including rape and abuse victims support the Trans cause...

Your lack of understanding of what a transgender is shows in your over exaggerated scenarios about men swinging their shlongs around in front of rape victims in a locker room.  Transgenders aren't cross dressing drag queens like you try and paint them... If a Transwoman has male anatomy then she is embarrassed by that anatomy. She isn't going to go flaunt it around. Again, these are all details that can be asked and addressed. If a transgender wants access to locker rooms and shower rooms, I think it is a very legitimate question to ask them what they say about women who are uncomfortable showering around them, and parents concerned about their daughters being exposed to that... see what response and solutions they propose.  There is a conversation to be had and solutions still to be proposed. It's not as simple as your two factors: Male and Female. I've explained why, yet you keep repeating yourself.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you all look up the definition of "delusional" and the argue with me that these transgender people are NOT delusional.  Lol.  Sorry, but they are suffering from delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hell bent on labeling these people as delusional, Ill, diseased?
> 
> They have an identity disorder. They undergo therapy and professionals work with them to identify their issues and help them be ok with who they are. If that doesn't work and it is determined that transitioning to the lifestyle of the opposite sex is what alleviates their anxiety and gives them comfort and happiness, then why are you so quick to belittle and judge?
> 
> What have you done besides read a few articles? Versus, parents, families and doctors that live and breath with people suffering with this... Do you just think their actions are all about some political agenda to corrupt America?? Isn't their a chance that maybe they are just trying to help and do what they think is best for the people they care about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a delusion.  End of story.  Lol.  Do you know what "delusional" means?  Apparently not.
Click to expand...

wonderful... its a delusion. Are you happy now? What does that prove?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you all look up the definition of "delusional" and the argue with me that these transgender people are NOT delusional.  Lol.  Sorry, but they are suffering from delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hell bent on labeling these people as delusional, Ill, diseased?
Click to expand...

You seem to be having just as much difficulty processing simple reality as the trannys you are advocating for. 

Here, ponder this post again.  Read it slowly, carefully.  Note the cartoon and how society sees your cause; for it depicts the reality of your situation. 
It may be complicated for you and you'll need to figure out many factors of this post.  But as you figure out things more and more, you'll get educated about what the objection is to your cult's latest legal coup.  With time, you may not support the inevitable, but you will wake up to realize we are on the right side of history:



Slade3200 said:


> I don't think the majority of Americans are yet on board for the "gender identity" argument as it is a new discussion and a very complicated one. There are many factors that need to be figured out now that there are laws being made. As more things get figured out and more people get educated about what transgender is I believe more people will tend to support their cause.
> 
> .



Yes yes... "complicated"...needs slow progression until mandatory acceptance..."many factors need to be figured out".

Not so many pal.  There are only two factors: Male and Female.  Men and Women.  You aren't going to anesthetize the public this time with your obfuscating mumbo jumbo.  This is about bathrooms, and also communal showers and locker rooms where there will be NO DOUBT WHATSOEVER the extreme simplicity of the issue when a man disrobes next to a woman rape survivor.  The issue will be very clean, crisp and distinct at that point.

And as such, the Justices will have to look forward to all the situations where men may then enter with women; not just bathrooms.  And women will win this hands down.  Your cult has met a wall.  No smooth speeches or incremental progression of men into women's showers.  It's going to be a cold, hard slamming door in your cult's face.  I know it's never happened before, so it's why I keep telling you: "prepare yourself".  Little babies who get their way by having tantrums or threatening suicide and who have never been denied their endless demands tend to really freak out the first time it happens to them...


----------



## Slade3200

easyt65 said:


> This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.
> 
> It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!


haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you... 

Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> You seem to be having just as much difficulty processing simple reality as the trannys you are advocating for.
> Here, ponder this post again.  Read it slowly, carefully.  Note the cartoon and how society sees your cause; for it depicts the reality of your situation.
> It may be complicated for you and you'll need to figure out many factors of this post.  But as you figure out things more and more, you'll get educated about what the objection is to your cult's latest legal coup.  With time, you may not support the inevitable, but you will wake up to realize we are on the right side of history


I saw your cartoon... Deep, really deep... I do feel enlightened I must admit. It's a nice peak into how your mind works. Thank you for that!


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> ..
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.



Ah the demon in you pops out.  I knew you weren't Mr. Congeniality.  You're a pit viper like all the rest in your cult.  Seething and simmering just below the surface with a 10 foot thick wall of denial you'll not hesitate to employ vitriol to defend if necessary.

But that being said, you're right.  Donald Trump is pro men using women's restrooms.  Especially in his establishments.  I actually think Hillary Clinton is more against it than Trump, but she is lying about what she really stands for.  Like her objection to gay marriage, when it only changed when her party's Rainbow Leadership assured her they wouldn't back her "unless she had a change of heart".  And voila!  She's suddenly 'for' kids not having either a mother or father for life as a binding provision of contract.  Amazing!

But Trump, he doesn't even have a core.  Long story short if Soros offers him enough cash, men will be pissing and showering with women in every hygiene facility from coast to coast.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.
> 
> It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you...
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
Click to expand...


You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.


----------



## Flopper

Againsheila said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
Click to expand...

T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*


----------



## easyt65

Slade3200 said:


> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.


No Conservative is telling a MAN he can't pee. We are just rejecting the liberals' demand that women forfeit their right to privacy and security so a MAN can come in the bathroom with them. Again, this is a minority-supported agenda Liberals are pushing.

Funny how no one was confused which bathroom to use until Obama became President. Nice to know that allowing a man to pee in the ladies' room is such a high item on the Liberal agenda considering everything that needs to be addressed in  this country!


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the demon in you pops out.  I knew you weren't Mr. Congeniality.  You're a pit viper like all the rest in your cult.  Seething and simmering just below the surface with a 10 foot thick wall of denial you'll not hesitate to employ vitriol to defend if necessary.
> 
> But that being said, you're right.  Donald Trump is pro men using women's restrooms.  Especially in his establishments.
Click to expand...

I make many logical objective statements based on my POV... I don't like jumping to others to justify my ideas, and I haven't done so until that last comment. But when all I get is retort claiming that i'm this insane lefty who is out of touch with what Americans want and clueless about what the "right side of history" is, then I think it a valid point to show that our worlds top leaders are also in agreement with what i'm saying... Gives a little weight to the argument don't you think?  Perhaps you should open your mind a bit.


----------



## hunarcy

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the demon in you pops out.  I knew you weren't Mr. Congeniality.  You're a pit viper like all the rest in your cult.  Seething and simmering just below the surface with a 10 foot thick wall of denial you'll not hesitate to employ vitriol to defend if necessary.
> 
> But that being said, you're right.  Donald Trump is pro men using women's restrooms.  Especially in his establishments.  I actually think Hillary Clinton is more against it than Trump, but she is lying about what she really stands for.  Like her objection to gay marriage, when it only changed when her party's Rainbow Leadership assured her they wouldn't back her "unless she had a change of heart".  And voila!  She's suddenly 'for' kids not having either a mother or father for life as a binding provision of contract.  Amazing!
> 
> But Trump, he doesn't even have a core.  Long story short if Soros offers him enough cash, men will be pissing and showering with women in every hygiene facility from coast to coast.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I don't mind if a woman wants to use the men's room and have no opinion about men using the ladies room.  I think it's another front of the Left's war on women, but it is up to women to complain about their privacy being taken from them.  Not my issue.


----------



## easyt65

Flopper said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
Click to expand...

So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!

To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> ..
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.





Silhouette said:


> Ah the demon in you pops out.  I knew you weren't Mr. Congeniality.  You're a pit viper like all the rest in your cult.  Seething and simmering just below the surface with a 10 foot thick wall of denial you'll not hesitate to employ vitriol to defend if necessary.
> 
> But that being said, you're right.  Donald Trump is pro men using women's restrooms.  Especially in his establishments.





Slade3200 said:


> I make many logical objective statements based on my POV... I don't like jumping to others to justify my ideas, and I haven't done so until that last comment. But when all I get is retort claiming that i'm this insane lefty who is out of touch with what Americans want and clueless about what the "right side of history" is, then* I think it a valid point to show that our worlds top leaders are also in agreement with what i'm saying*... Gives a little weight to the argument don't you think?  Perhaps you should open your mind a bit.



Yes, and Donald Trump is insane.  Hillary is lying.  She doesn't actually approve of men in with rape survivors.  She's a feminist first and foremost.  This Rainbow crap is like a cheap necklace she bought and will throw away later just to get into the dance.  

So what you're saying is "insane people and liars agree that men should be in the women's showers".  That is a valid point I guess!  I hope the Court sees it that way too..


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.
> 
> It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you...
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.
Click to expand...

It simply has to do with my perception of right and wrong. You haven't displayed a good knowledge of what the treatment process is, you haven't displayed a good understanding of what transgenders and their families go through, you haven't shown a willingness to develop empathy or open yourself to what your opposition is saying... Did you watch that video yet, or are you still spending your time on more important things like texting??


----------



## Silhouette

^^ That's because at the end of the day, men won't be showering with women, no matter what their families went through or what their mental state is.

And...I notice you care not one whit about women rape survivors and what their mental state is or what their families went through when you demand they stand naked next to men in their showers behind the door marked "women" outside..


----------



## Slade3200

easyt65 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!
> 
> To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.
Click to expand...

No, thats not how it works... A simple note from a parent doesn't make a guy into girl. Nor does a child's mood that day.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.
> 
> It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you...
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It simply has to do with my perception of right and wrong. You haven't displayed a good knowledge of what the treatment process is, you haven't displayed a good understanding of what transgenders and their families go through, you haven't shown a willingness to develop empathy or open yourself to what your opposition is saying... Did you watch that video yet, or are you still spending your time on more important things like texting??
Click to expand...


Neither have you when you claim children have gone through "years and years" of therapy to reach a conclusion, when that is obviously not the case.  Just because they are going through a difficult time with a person who is suffering from a mental health issue does not mean that the right route is to ruin a perfectly healthy body in order to "feed" the delusion.  

That is just like giving an anorexic liposuction.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!
> 
> To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, thats not how it works... A simple note from a parent doesn't make a guy into girl. Nor does a child's mood that day.
Click to expand...


Nor does anything else for that matter.  The simple fact of the matter is that your chromosomes determine whether you are a male or a female.  Just because you might be a more "feminine" version of a male or a more "male" version of a female, does not mean you are the opposite gender.  You are what your chromosomes and your biological markers say you are.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the demon in you pops out.  I knew you weren't Mr. Congeniality.  You're a pit viper like all the rest in your cult.  Seething and simmering just below the surface with a 10 foot thick wall of denial you'll not hesitate to employ vitriol to defend if necessary.
> 
> But that being said, you're right.  Donald Trump is pro men using women's restrooms.  Especially in his establishments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make many logical objective statements based on my POV... I don't like jumping to others to justify my ideas, and I haven't done so until that last comment. But when all I get is retort claiming that i'm this insane lefty who is out of touch with what Americans want and clueless about what the "right side of history" is, then* I think it a valid point to show that our worlds top leaders are also in agreement with what i'm saying*... Gives a little weight to the argument don't you think?  Perhaps you should open your mind a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Donald Trump is insane.  Hillary is lying.  She doesn't actually approve of men in with rape survivors.  She's a feminist first and foremost.  This Rainbow crap is like a cheap necklace she bought and will throw away later just to get into the dance.
> 
> So what you're saying is "insane people and liars agree that men should be in the women's showers".  That is a valid point I guess!  I hope the Court sees it that way too..
Click to expand...

Why would Hillary lie about it?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> ^^ That's because at the end of the day, men won't be showering with women, no matter what their families went through or what their mental state is.
> 
> And...I notice you care not one whit about women rape survivors and what their mental state is or what their families went through when you demand they stand naked next to men in their showers behind the door marked "women" outside..


I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> ..
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.





Silhouette said:


> Ah the demon in you pops out.  I knew you weren't Mr. Congeniality.  You're a pit viper like all the rest in your cult.  Seething and simmering just below the surface with a 10 foot thick wall of denial you'll not hesitate to employ vitriol to defend if necessary.
> 
> But that being said, you're right.  Donald Trump is pro men using women's restrooms.  Especially in his establishments.





Slade3200 said:


> I make many logical objective statements based on my POV... I don't like jumping to others to justify my ideas, and I haven't done so until that last comment. But when all I get is retort claiming that i'm this insane lefty who is out of touch with what Americans want and clueless about what the "right side of history" is, then* I think it a valid point to show that our worlds top leaders are also in agreement with what i'm saying*... Gives a little weight to the argument don't you think?  Perhaps you should open your mind a bit.





Silhouette said:


> Yes, and Donald Trump is insane.  Hillary is lying.  She doesn't actually approve of men in with rape survivors.  She's a feminist first and foremost.  This Rainbow crap is like a cheap necklace she bought and will throw away later just to get into the dance.
> 
> So what you're saying is "insane people and liars agree that men should be in the women's showers".  That is a valid point I guess!  I hope the Court sees it that way too..





Slade3200 said:


> Why would Hillary lie about it?



Wow, you DO have trouble with simple reality, don't you? Like the poor people your cult is using for your political Agenda..that you're here "advocating" for...

Why would Hillary lie about how she really feels about men in with rape survivors?  TO GET ELECTED BY THE PARTY OF THE CHURCH OF LGBT.  Der!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.
> 
> It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you...
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It simply has to do with my perception of right and wrong. You haven't displayed a good knowledge of what the treatment process is, you haven't displayed a good understanding of what transgenders and their families go through, you haven't shown a willingness to develop empathy or open yourself to what your opposition is saying... Did you watch that video yet, or are you still spending your time on more important things like texting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither have you when you claim children have gone through "years and years" of therapy to reach a conclusion, when that is obviously not the case.  Just because they are going through a difficult time with a person who is suffering from a mental health issue does not mean that the right route is to ruin a perfectly healthy body in order to "feed" the delusion.
> 
> That is just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
Click to expand...

Show me proof that they don't go through years of therapy... I showed you proof that they do in the video that you refuse to watch.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Nor does anything else for that matter.  The simple fact of the matter is that your chromosomes determine whether you are a male or a female.  Just because you might be a more "feminine" version of a male or a more "male" version of a female, does not mean you are the opposite gender.  You are what your chromosomes and your biological markers say you are.


agreed


----------



## easyt65

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!
> 
> To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, thats not how it works... A simple note from a parent doesn't make a guy into girl. Nor does a child's mood that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor does anything else for that matter.  The simple fact of the matter is that your chromosomes determine whether you are a male or a female.  Just because you might be a more "feminine" version of a male or a more "male" version of a female, does not mean you are the opposite gender.  You are what your chromosomes and your biological markers say you are.
Click to expand...

  I suddenly understand Liberals so much more. The only thing that matters to them is what they THINK!

Despite being a guy, if you THINK you are a girl you ARE a girl.

Bill did not have sex with that woman if he THOUGHT he didn't.

You could keep your plan if you liked your plan as long as you BELIEVED you could.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.
> 
> It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you...
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It simply has to do with my perception of right and wrong. You haven't displayed a good knowledge of what the treatment process is, you haven't displayed a good understanding of what transgenders and their families go through, you haven't shown a willingness to develop empathy or open yourself to what your opposition is saying... Did you watch that video yet, or are you still spending your time on more important things like texting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither have you when you claim children have gone through "years and years" of therapy to reach a conclusion, when that is obviously not the case.  Just because they are going through a difficult time with a person who is suffering from a mental health issue does not mean that the right route is to ruin a perfectly healthy body in order to "feed" the delusion.
> 
> That is just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me proof that they don't go through years of therapy... I showed you proof that they do in the video that you refuse to watch.
Click to expand...


I proved to you, with a link earlier in this thread, that they do not.  How can a child go through "years and years" of therapy?  They haven't even been alive for "years and years," and part of those years, they were babies.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than another example of Libs CREATING a problem / issue to push their / a minority-supported agenda by then injecting themselves into everyone's (the majority's) lives and forcing them to do what they (libs) want.
> 
> It's way past time the majority pushed back and simply told the liberals to 'F* Off'!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you...
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It simply has to do with my perception of right and wrong. You haven't displayed a good knowledge of what the treatment process is, you haven't displayed a good understanding of what transgenders and their families go through, you haven't shown a willingness to develop empathy or open yourself to what your opposition is saying... Did you watch that video yet, or are you still spending your time on more important things like texting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither have you when you claim children have gone through "years and years" of therapy to reach a conclusion, when that is obviously not the case.  Just because they are going through a difficult time with a person who is suffering from a mental health issue does not mean that the right route is to ruin a perfectly healthy body in order to "feed" the delusion.
> 
> That is just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me proof that they don't go through years of therapy... I showed you proof that they do in the video that you refuse to watch.
Click to expand...


Your video is an obvious appeal to "emotion."  Even if I might feel badly for these people, that does not mean they are not suffering from a delusion.  What do you know of that child's history in the video?  I think many of these delusions are caused by trauma suffered in early childhood.  Some children may not even remember these traumas.


----------



## Slade3200

easyt65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.
> 
> 
> 
> No Conservative is telling a MAN he can't pee. We are just rejecting the liberals' demand that women forfeit their right to privacy and security so a MAN can come in the bathroom with them. Again, this is a minority-supported agenda Liberals are pushing.
> 
> Funny how no one was confused which bathroom to use until Obama became President. Nice to know that allowing a man to pee in the ladies' room is such a high item on the Liberal agenda considering everything that needs to be addressed in  this country!
Click to expand...

You think this is an Obama presidency thing? Haha, yawn...
I hate to spoil but Transgenders have been using the bathrooms they identify with for a long time now... There really hasn't been issues. North Carolina Republicans tried to make a discriminatory law and thats why this issue is now in the limelight.


----------



## Flopper

easyt65 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!
> 
> To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.
Click to expand...

*You are making the assumption that having your boy in the girls restroom will make the girls less safe.  Maybe your boy would be less safe or maybe it would make no difference at all*.

*60 years ago, there was a similar argument.   No white person will be safe in a restroom with blacks.*


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Why would Hillary lie about how she really feels about men in with rape survivors?  TO GET ELECTED BY THE PARTY OF THE CHURCH OF LGBT.  Der!


Why would her taking the side of the "Minority" on this issue get her elected? If this was such a common sense issue that was attacking women's rights, privacy, and goes against the values of most Americans then wouldn't the smart political play be to go against it?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, reverse that dude... There is a group of people that just want to take a piss and put on their make up and your side is telling them NO you can't, we are going to make a law to says which bathroom you have to use.  The Trans cause is the one promoting free rights. The opponents (you) are saying, I don't like your lifestyle, I don't agree with your ideas, we are going to make a law that restricts you...
> 
> Regardless, we have two candidates for President right now Trump and Clinton... Both have stated that they don't care which bathrooms Transexuals use... Jenner is pissing all over the woman's room in Trump towner and Donnie is loving it. Says a little about your arguments when the current and future leader of the free world disagrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It simply has to do with my perception of right and wrong. You haven't displayed a good knowledge of what the treatment process is, you haven't displayed a good understanding of what transgenders and their families go through, you haven't shown a willingness to develop empathy or open yourself to what your opposition is saying... Did you watch that video yet, or are you still spending your time on more important things like texting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither have you when you claim children have gone through "years and years" of therapy to reach a conclusion, when that is obviously not the case.  Just because they are going through a difficult time with a person who is suffering from a mental health issue does not mean that the right route is to ruin a perfectly healthy body in order to "feed" the delusion.
> 
> That is just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me proof that they don't go through years of therapy... I showed you proof that they do in the video that you refuse to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your video is an obvious appeal to "emotion."  Even if I might feel badly for these people, that does not mean they are not suffering from a delusion.  What do you know of that child's history in the video?  I think many of these delusions are caused by trauma suffered in early childhood.  Some children may not even remember these traumas.
Click to expand...

How do you know what it obviously is if you haven't even seen it... It is a news piece done by ABC... not some sappy left wing propaganda video. You need to stop commenting on the content of the video of you refuse to watch it, it makes you sound very ignorant.  I'm sure there will be many of the aspects in the video that you don't agree with, if you watch it then you will be qualified to comment on it.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you want to pander to a very small portion of society that is suffering from delusions.    This should really have nothing to do with political ideology.  It has more to do with a bunch of terrible people, playing Dr. Frankenstein with delusional people.  It is wrong in every SENSE of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> It simply has to do with my perception of right and wrong. You haven't displayed a good knowledge of what the treatment process is, you haven't displayed a good understanding of what transgenders and their families go through, you haven't shown a willingness to develop empathy or open yourself to what your opposition is saying... Did you watch that video yet, or are you still spending your time on more important things like texting??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither have you when you claim children have gone through "years and years" of therapy to reach a conclusion, when that is obviously not the case.  Just because they are going through a difficult time with a person who is suffering from a mental health issue does not mean that the right route is to ruin a perfectly healthy body in order to "feed" the delusion.
> 
> That is just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me proof that they don't go through years of therapy... I showed you proof that they do in the video that you refuse to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your video is an obvious appeal to "emotion."  Even if I might feel badly for these people, that does not mean they are not suffering from a delusion.  What do you know of that child's history in the video?  I think many of these delusions are caused by trauma suffered in early childhood.  Some children may not even remember these traumas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what it obviously is if you haven't even seen it... It is a news piece done by ABC... not some sappy left wing propaganda video. You need to stop commenting on the content of the video of you refuse to watch it, it makes you sound very ignorant.  I'm sure there will be many of the aspects in the video that you don't agree with, if you watch it then you will be qualified to comment on it.
Click to expand...


How do you know it isn't?  You sound very ignorant as you don't know what the meaning of "delusional" is.  I would suggest you look up the definition and then try to tell me that it is NOT delusional.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Hillary lie about how she really feels about men in with rape survivors?  TO GET ELECTED BY THE PARTY OF THE CHURCH OF LGBT.  Der!
> 
> 
> 
> Why would her taking the side of the "Minority" on this issue get her elected? If this was such a common sense issue that was attacking women's rights, privacy, and goes against the values of most Americans then wouldn't the smart political play be to go against it?
Click to expand...

Oh you do like to deny reality don't you?  No wonder you empathize so much with men pretending to be women..

The REALITY of the democratic party is that a candidate who is opposed to men in women's showers would N-E-V-E-R get the nomination.  Hard to win the election if you can't get nominated.

I know..I know...  ...when you live in a world of denial and delusions, this stuff is really hard to understand!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> How do you know it isn't?  You sound very ignorant as you don't know what the meaning of "delusional" is.  I would suggest you look up the definition and then try to tell me that it is NOT delusional.


You're struggling to make a point aren't you?  Post #3405


Slade3200 said:


> wonderful... its a delusion. Are you happy now? What does that prove?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it isn't?  You sound very ignorant as you don't know what the meaning of "delusional" is.  I would suggest you look up the definition and then try to tell me that it is NOT delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're struggling to make a point aren't you?  Post #3405
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful... its a delusion. Are you happy now? What does that prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.


----------



## ChrisL

These people need therapy to show them that their "gender identity" is not the end all/be all.  That there are many, many other things about being just a "person" can make you happy.  If they are SO obsessed with this idea, then that, in and of itself, seems like a mental illness to me, some kind of obsessive/compulsive disorder perhaps.


----------



## ChrisL

Obviously, the surgeries do NOT work to "lessen" their problems, given that the postoperative suicide rates are just as high as the preoperative suicide rates.  Society generally will not accept a delusion as a fact.  That might be hurtful to them, but THEY need to learn how to deal with their issues.  It is not up to everyone else in society to pacify them.


----------



## ChrisL

And, just because I do not accept their delusions as reality, does not mean I "hate" them or wish them any ill will.  I refuse to lie to myself and be dishonest and state that I believe these are really women or men in the "wrong" bodies.  That would be being dishonest with myself.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Hillary lie about how she really feels about men in with rape survivors?  TO GET ELECTED BY THE PARTY OF THE CHURCH OF LGBT.  Der!
> 
> 
> 
> Why would her taking the side of the "Minority" on this issue get her elected? If this was such a common sense issue that was attacking women's rights, privacy, and goes against the values of most Americans then wouldn't the smart political play be to go against it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you do like to deny reality don't you?  No wonder you empathize so much with men pretending to be women..
> 
> The REALITY of the democratic party is that a candidate who is opposed to men in women's showers would N-E-V-E-R get the nomination.  Hard to win the election if you can't get nominated.
> 
> I know..I know...  ...when you live in a world of denial and delusions, this stuff is really hard to understand!
Click to expand...

Nice try... care to explain why she wouldn't get nominated?  Is it because to get nominated you need the majority of votes, right? Isn't it true that more women vote than men do? Do the math... You're argument basically makes the case that the majority of people (majorly women) voting for Dems comprise nearly half or arguably more than half the nations voters. And the smart political move is to support the transgender cause because thats what gets you nominated... Do you see what i'm getting at? Perhaps you are the one denying reality?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it isn't?  You sound very ignorant as you don't know what the meaning of "delusional" is.  I would suggest you look up the definition and then try to tell me that it is NOT delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're struggling to make a point aren't you?  Post #3405
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful... its a delusion. Are you happy now? What does that prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
Click to expand...

People who are obese do get surgery to help them get healthy


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it isn't?  You sound very ignorant as you don't know what the meaning of "delusional" is.  I would suggest you look up the definition and then try to tell me that it is NOT delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're struggling to make a point aren't you?  Post #3405
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful... its a delusion. Are you happy now? What does that prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
Click to expand...


What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> These people need therapy to show them that their "gender identity" is not the end all/be all.  That there are many, many other things about being just a "person" can make you happy.  If they are SO obsessed with this idea, then that, in and of itself, seems like a mental illness to me, some kind of obsessive/compulsive disorder perhaps.


Yes, it is called an Identity Disorder and as i've stated they go through therapy to address the issue before hormones and surgery is prescribed


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Obviously, the surgeries do NOT work to "lessen" their problems, given that the postoperative suicide rates are just as high as the preoperative suicide rates.  Society generally will not accept a delusion as a fact.  That might be hurtful to them, but THEY need to learn how to deal with their issues.  It is not up to everyone else in society to pacify them.


That is a debate to have in the medical community as to what the best and most effective treatment options are.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it isn't?  You sound very ignorant as you don't know what the meaning of "delusional" is.  I would suggest you look up the definition and then try to tell me that it is NOT delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're struggling to make a point aren't you?  Post #3405
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful... its a delusion. Are you happy now? What does that prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
Click to expand...

Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.

You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.


----------



## Againsheila

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!
> 
> To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are making the assumption that having your boy in the girls restroom will make the girls less safe.  Maybe your boy would be less safe or maybe it would make no difference at all*.
> 
> *60 years ago, there was a similar argument.   No white person will be safe in a restroom with blacks.*
Click to expand...


I know as a girl I didn't want boys watching me shower.  Why does a guys comfort come ahead of the girls comfort in the girls locker room?


----------



## Siete

this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan.


----------



## Pop23

Againsheila said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!
> 
> To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are making the assumption that having your boy in the girls restroom will make the girls less safe.  Maybe your boy would be less safe or maybe it would make no difference at all*.
> 
> *60 years ago, there was a similar argument.   No white person will be safe in a restroom with blacks.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know as a girl I didn't want boys watching me shower.  Why does a guys comfort come ahead of the girls comfort in the girls locker room?
Click to expand...


Part of the answer could come from those that are pushing for it:

Convicted Sex Offender Leads Transgender Rights Effort in North Carolina - Breitbart


----------



## easyt65

Siete said:


> this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan.


As does the entire Liberal agenda to force women to forfeit their right to privacy and security so liberal perverts can go into the bathroom with women and little girls.


----------



## Contumacious

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



The ANSWER to the boys in girls bathroom conundrum:

*
Abolish the public school system.*

This is actually the solution to every problem with public schooling. All schools should be private schools. Every last one of them. Whether they are religious, ethnic, secular, classical, home, bilingual, pagan, Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, Muslim, or LGBT doesn’t matter—as long as they are privately operated and privately funded.

It is not the proper role of government to set up a school system. And no American should be forced to pay for the education of any other American’s children.

In a truly free society where all education is privately operated and funded, it would be up to each individual school to institute its own dress code and control access to its bathrooms.


----------



## baileyn45

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it isn't?  You sound very ignorant as you don't know what the meaning of "delusional" is.  I would suggest you look up the definition and then try to tell me that it is NOT delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're struggling to make a point aren't you?  Post #3405
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful... its a delusion. Are you happy now? What does that prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
Click to expand...


So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time


----------



## Siete

SassyIrishLass said:


> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time




aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...

ONE.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
Click to expand...


There are several.  Especially in warehouses.  In our office we have one each, men's room and ladies room that have shower.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
Click to expand...


Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children


----------



## Siete

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are several.  Especially in warehouses.  In our office we have one each, men's room and ladies room that have shower.
Click to expand...


do LITTLE girls use them?


----------



## Siete

SassyIrishLass said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
Click to expand...



BULLSHIT

my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools


----------



## baileyn45

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
Click to expand...

That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
Click to expand...


You're a god damn liar


----------



## Siete

baileyn45 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.
Click to expand...



your 14 year old daughter play boys football or basketball ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Siete said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your 14 year old daughter play boys football or basketball ?
Click to expand...


Maybe she's a gymnast....you're an idiot...and stupid


----------



## baileyn45

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
Click to expand...

Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.


----------



## Siete

SassyIrishLass said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a god damn liar
Click to expand...



you're a trash-mouth uninformed moronette..

where are the towels and lockers for kids clothes in the third grade restroom .... 4th grade, 5th grade,6th grade


stfe sil.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

baileyn45 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
Click to expand...


Phys ed scares the shit out of liberals


----------



## boedicca

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a god damn liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you're a trash-mouth uninformed moronette..
> 
> where are the towels and lockers for kids clothes in the third grade restroom .... 4th grade, 5th grade,6th grade
> 
> 
> stfe sil.
Click to expand...



You are a vulgar, Zika-brained MORON.


----------



## boedicca

SassyIrishLass said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phys ed scares the shit out of liberals
Click to expand...



Indeed.  They hate competition and believe they are owed Participation Trophies.


----------



## Siete

baileyn45 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
Click to expand...


phys ed = athletic locker room. 

boys in girls phys ed class ?

girls are more likely to play boy sports than boys playing girls sports.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a god damn liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you're a trash-mouth uninformed moronette..
> 
> where are the towels and lockers for kids clothes in the third grade restroom .... 4th grade, 5th grade,6th grade
> 
> 
> stfe sil.
Click to expand...


You're a pervert wanting boys to shower with little girls....that's creepy,just creepy


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Siete said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> phys ed = athletic locker room.
> 
> boys in girls phys ed class ?
> 
> girls are more likely to play boy sports than boys playing girls sports.
Click to expand...


You're losing this one,a moment ago you said showers didn't exist in schools ...go whine on another thread


----------



## Siete

SassyIrishLass said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your 14 year old daughter play boys football or basketball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's a gymnast....you're an idiot...and stupid
Click to expand...


gymnast=athletic locker room

now name ONE restroom with showers other than an athletic facility ..


----------



## Siete

SassyIrishLass said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> phys ed = athletic locker room.
> 
> boys in girls phys ed class ?
> 
> girls are more likely to play boy sports than boys playing girls sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're losing this one,a moment ago you said showers didn't exist in schools ...go whine on another thread
Click to expand...


I said ASIDE from athletic locker rooms showers dont exist in school bathrooms

pay attention


----------



## baileyn45

Siete said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your 14 year old daughter play boys football or basketball ?
Click to expand...

So you've never heard of PE. My daughter is in a gym class with a boy. Half of her class walks around stinking all day because they don't want to go in the locker room. My daughter waits until he leaves and has been getting in trouble for being late to her next class. Thanks for fucking with a bunch of young girls.


----------



## Slade3200

Againsheila said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't care about the restrooms, but I don't want someone's dad in the locker room watching the teenage girls change, and I certainly don't want a boy/man in there watching them change either.  The only way this is going to work is if we spend $billions remodeling all our public looker rooms so all showers are separate stalls with floor to ceiling walls and private locking doors, ditto for the restrooms.  No more communal showering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*he directive states that the parent must state in writing the gender identity of the child and request that the school allow the student use of facilities matching that gender.  The way I read the directive the school will consider the students sex to be that of the declared gender identity.  So once this is done the student will be assigned use of restrooms and locker room matching their gender identity.  There is nothing in the director about parents in locker rooms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as long as I write a note declaring my BOY is a girl the school must then allow my BOY to violate the girls' safety and security by walking into the girls' bathroom with them?!
> 
> To end the mindless f*ing liberal assault on decency, the answer is simple - have single-occupant bathrooms. Build about 4 - 5 of them. If kids have to wait so be it. If they wet themselves or have to pee outside so be it. I would plant a whole lot more trees around the school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are making the assumption that having your boy in the girls restroom will make the girls less safe.  Maybe your boy would be less safe or maybe it would make no difference at all*.
> 
> *60 years ago, there was a similar argument.   No white person will be safe in a restroom with blacks.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know as a girl I didn't want boys watching me shower.  Why does a guys comfort come ahead of the girls comfort in the girls locker room?
Click to expand...

I think your comfort and privacy as a woman should be every much respected. I dont know if you have children but I'm curious how you feel about a transfemale (born male) that looks like a woman being In the locker room while little boys shower. What effect do you think that will have on the boys? Also, a transman (born female) with a beard and hairy chest... How do you feel about them being in the woman's locker room around little girls as they shower?


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
Click to expand...


Yes they do.  We had showers in the locker rooms IN our school when I was in high school.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> phys ed = athletic locker room.
> 
> boys in girls phys ed class ?
> 
> girls are more likely to play boy sports than boys playing girls sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're losing this one,a moment ago you said showers didn't exist in schools ...go whine on another thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said ASIDE from athletic locker rooms showers dont exist in school bathrooms
> 
> pay attention
Click to expand...


Get lost ya perverted freak...and keep the boys away from the girls, no sane parent is going to allow this shit. Bank it


----------



## kaz

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
Click to expand...


The Charlotte law let men go into athletic locker rooms, including in middle schools.  All they had to do was self certify they are an inner woman.

It's amazing how you people at no point grasp that horror of what you are doing to women and children in this country


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you talking about?  Athletic locker rooms???  The showers are in the school in the school locker rooms.  I know because I've used them before.


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  We had showers in the locker rooms IN our school when I was in high school.
Click to expand...


Yep, most of them do.  Some middle schools do, particularly if they have a pool


----------



## kaz

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> phys ed = athletic locker room.
> 
> boys in girls phys ed class ?
> 
> girls are more likely to play boy sports than boys playing girls sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're losing this one,a moment ago you said showers didn't exist in schools ...go whine on another thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said ASIDE from athletic locker rooms showers dont exist in school bathrooms
> 
> pay attention
Click to expand...


That makes it OK how when men are allowed in the locker rooms?


----------



## ChrisL

kaz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  We had showers in the locker rooms IN our school when I was in high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, most of them do.  Some middle schools do, particularly if they have a pool
Click to expand...


Of course they do.  This guy doesn't know he's talking about apparently.


----------



## Slade3200

baileyn45 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're struggling to make a point aren't you?  Post #3405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
Click to expand...

Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office. 
We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your 14 year old daughter play boys football or basketball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's a gymnast....you're an idiot...and stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gymnast=athletic locker room
> 
> now name ONE restroom with showers other than an athletic facility ..
Click to expand...


In my school, we had combination locker room/shower facilities/toilets, all in the same big room, known as . . .  the locker room.


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your 14 year old daughter play boys football or basketball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's a gymnast....you're an idiot...and stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gymnast=athletic locker room
> 
> now name ONE restroom with showers other than an athletic facility ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my school, we had combination locker room/shower facilities/toilets, all in the same big room, known as . . .  the locker room.
Click to expand...


Clever lot you were, LOL


----------



## Slade3200

SassyIrishLass said:


> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time


A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.


----------



## Siete

I just sent my daughter WHO IN  CLASS TEACHING 12TH GRADE HONORS ENGLIT AN EMAIL ..

"WHERE ARE THE SHOWERS IN YOUR GIRLS SENIOR WING RESTROOMS"


reply

what? are you kidding ?

'NO I'M DEAD SERIOUS"

reply

there aren't any, why?

" JUST CURIOUS, THANKS. I'LL EXPLAIN LATER"

reply

k... cya

end of convo


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
Click to expand...


You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.


----------



## baileyn45

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  We had showers in the locker rooms IN our school when I was in high school.
Click to expand...

Hell we have locker rooms in our middle schools. Same as when I was in middle school. Hell in the huge high school I went to    (I graduated with 900, we had 4000 students in the building) I can think of 6 seperate locker rooms  in 3 different gymnasiums 2 more in the pool and 2 more for the wrestling/gymanstics rooms. And that doesn't include the locker rooms at the football/soccer stadium which is also used by the track, feild hockey, baseball/softball and lacrosse teams.


----------



## Slade3200

baileyn45 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
Click to expand...

Is there a transgender child in your kids school?


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> I just sent my daughter WHO IN  CLASS TEACHING 12TH GRADE HONORS ENGLIT AN EMAIL ..
> 
> "WHERE ARE THE SHOWERS IN YOUR GIRLS SENIOR WING RESTROOMS"
> 
> 
> reply
> 
> what? are you kidding ?
> 
> 'NO I'M DEAD SERIOUS"
> 
> reply
> 
> there aren't any, why?
> 
> " JUST CURIOUS, THANKS. I'LL EXPLAIN LATER"
> 
> reply
> 
> k... cya
> 
> end of convo



You are truly a moron.  What kind of backwards ass school doesn't have showers?  Duhhhhh.


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> I just sent my daughter WHO IN  CLASS TEACHING 12TH GRADE HONORS ENGLIT AN EMAIL ..
> 
> "WHERE ARE THE SHOWERS IN YOUR GIRLS SENIOR WING RESTROOMS"
> 
> 
> reply
> 
> what? are you kidding ?
> 
> 'NO I'M DEAD SERIOUS"
> 
> reply
> 
> there aren't any, why?
> 
> " JUST CURIOUS, THANKS. I'LL EXPLAIN LATER"
> 
> reply
> 
> k... cya
> 
> end of convo



You seem awfully angry too.  You are just wrong.  MOST schools do in fact have shower and bathroom facilities in the same room on school premises.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.
Click to expand...

How much of it did you watch?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Slade3200 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
Click to expand...


I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of it did you watch?
Click to expand...


Does that matter?  The fact of the matter is some children have issues that are related to abuse and neglect, very serious issues.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of it did you watch?
Click to expand...


Do you know that the child featured in the video was not abused or did not suffer some "childhood trauma?"


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> *We aren't talking about normal boys* in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
> 
> ]
Click to expand...


BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileyn45

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a transgender child in your kids school?
Click to expand...

In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.


----------



## ChrisL

Have you heard of dissociative personality disorder?


----------



## Contumacious

ChrisL said:


> Have you heard of dissociative personality disorder?




make  dissociative personality disorder irrelevant.

Abolish government schools .


.


----------



## ChrisL

There are SO many things that can be done even inadvertently that can screw with a child's psyche.  Probably the reason why MOST children do in fact outgrow these feelings by the time they are adults, because either they sought their own therapy or they were able to reasonably deal with their issues.


----------



## ChrisL

Abuse Amnesia

Abuse Amnesia is a strange occurrence which is common among people who have been chronically abused.

When a chronically abused person is interviewed or asked about how they are treated by the abusive person they are close to, they will often generalize a positive response.

This positive response could be interepreted as denial, but it is also likely that the abuse victim just doesn't remember all the things they have been through.

Abuse amnesia is a natural outcome of Confirmation Bias, where information which contradicts what a person wants to believe is neglected or forgotten quickly and information which confirms a belief is amplified and paid attention to.

Abuse amnesia is common in situations where a person is still invested in the success of the relationship and is "rooting for" the abuser to turn the corner, for the situation to improve and for the relationship to succeed.


----------



## Siete

SassyIrishLass said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a god damn liar
Click to expand...


typical foul-mouth, no class, ignorant response..

maybe they have open showers in your prison block, but not in schools.


----------



## Slade3200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
Click to expand...

You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of it did you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that matter?  The fact of the matter is some children have issues that are related to abuse and neglect, very serious issues.
Click to expand...

You are right, some do and some don't... I'm guessing you watched 30 seconds or enough to respond with a little tidbit (like the part about her sister) to validate your arguments. It still doesn't dismiss the fact that you are critiquing a story that you are refusing to watch.  Why are you so opposed to opening yourself up to the other side? You don't have to agree, but at least educate yourself and try to understand where they are coming from. How else is anybody supposed to take your seriously.


----------



## ChrisL

As I stated in my earlier posts, it could even be something more inadvertent than outright abuse.  Perhaps little boy A has a mom who doesn't get along with her husband.  She is always saying that men are assholes and she hates men.  "All men are the same."  Little boy A seeks mom's approval.  He doesn't want mom to think he's an "asshole."  He wants to be a little girl so that mom will love him and not think he's an asshole.  He convinces himself that he actually is a girl.  That's what he tells everyone, and he starts to dress like a girl and "act" (whatever THAT means) like a girl.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Slade3200 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
Click to expand...


Many feel it's perverted and not needed. Obama's directive is not law, it has no legal authority. Only Congress and/or the courts can force it. In short? You lose


----------



## baileyn45

Slade3200 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
Click to expand...

It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of it did you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know that the child featured in the video was not abused or did not suffer some "childhood trauma?"
Click to expand...

I don't know that... how about you watch it and listen to what her parents have to say... Why they tried... The emotion they show... If you think they are lying and faking it... If you think they molested or abused their kid then make the case...


----------



## Slade3200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many feel it's perverted and not needed. Obama's directive is not law, it has no legal authority. Only Congress and/or the courts can force it. In short? You lose
Click to expand...

What do I lose?


----------



## ChrisL

Perhaps, little girl A was abused by her step daddy.  She might have been just a toddler at the time, maybe 2 or 3.  She actually has no memory of the abuse, but she hates being a female "for some reason."  She associates being a female with being "weak" or with being "prone to be abused by men."


----------



## Slade3200

baileyn45 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a transgender child in your kids school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.
Click to expand...

Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a god damn liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical foul-mouth, no class, ignorant response..
> 
> maybe they have open showers in your prison block, but not in schools.
Click to expand...


Yes they do.  We had them in our school in the girls' locker room.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of it did you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know that the child featured in the video was not abused or did not suffer some "childhood trauma?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know that... how about you watch it and listen to what her parents have to say... Why they tried... The emotion they show... If you think they are lying and faking it... If you think they molested or abused their kid then make the case...
Click to expand...


I watched it, and it proves absolutely nothing except they have a confused child on their hands.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Slade3200 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many feel it's perverted and not needed. Obama's directive is not law, it has no legal authority. Only Congress and/or the courts can force it. In short? You lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do I lose?
Click to expand...


I don't really care what you lose. But I promise you this, no male pretending he is a female or confused about himself is going to shower with our daughters. Bank it


----------



## baileyn45

SassyIrishLass said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many feel it's perverted and not needed. Obama's directive is not law, it has no legal authority. Only Congress and/or the courts can force it. In short? You lose
Click to expand...

Actually they can threaten to withold Title 9 funds. Whether they will or not who knows.


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a god damn liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical foul-mouth, no class, ignorant response..
> 
> maybe they have open showers in your prison block, but not in schools.
Click to expand...


I suppose you've visited every school in the United States to make such a statement?


----------



## Silhouette

Most schools have communal showers.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

baileyn45 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many feel it's perverted and not needed. Obama's directive is not law, it has no legal authority. Only Congress and/or the courts can force it. In short? You lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they can threaten to withold Title 9 funds. Whether they will or not who knows.
Click to expand...


Threatening is one thing, doing it is a different animal. I read the letter 25 senators sent Obama and Lynch....they won't back down on this


----------



## ChrisL

A lot of children don't even remember their abuse, but it totally messes with their minds regardless.  Sometimes these memories do not resurface until they are adults, because the subconsciously push them away.  It is a defense mechanism.


----------



## Slade3200

baileyn45 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
Click to expand...

Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?


----------



## ChrisL

If my child started telling me he thought he was a female, my first thought would be that he had been abused at some time during his life, and THAT is what would concern me the most.


----------



## Siete

I played football 7th grade through college .. I've been in more field houses than most of you have iQ points. When we traveled, more often than not, as visitors we used the womens side of the facility ... NEVER have I seen womens showers in a fieldhouse that ween't fully closed, sides and doors... EVER.

just like the stalls with commodes, only bigger.

the end.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
Click to expand...


No idea, that child isn't my concern, our children are my concern and some confused or perverted boy isn't showering with our daughters. Not happening


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they have open showers in your prison block, but not in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  We had them in our school in the girls' locker room.
Click to expand...


As they did in every school I was in.  And every public or private gym, clubhouse and pool.  The shower issue is posing real problems for men pretending to be women wanting behind doors marked "women" with 17 million rape survivors behind them.  It's going to be the legal achilles' heel.



baileyn45 said:


> Actually they can threaten to withold Title 9 funds. Whether they will or not who knows.



They won't, don't worry.  It's an election year.  And did you hear a judge just ordered Obama's/Lynch's DOJ to go to basic ethics classes again because they purposefully mislead his court and he found proof that they did?

They are misleading about Title IX too.  And the 1964 Civil Rights Act "covering men pretending to be women" too; and using that deception to file a lawsuit against North Carolina.  Maybe another judge will strip Ms. Lynch of her bar standing?  Then it's off to the unemployment office for her..


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
Click to expand...


That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?

This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.


----------



## Slade3200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many feel it's perverted and not needed. Obama's directive is not law, it has no legal authority. Only Congress and/or the courts can force it. In short? You lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do I lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you lose. But I promise you this, no male pretending he is a female or confused about himself is going to shower with our daughters. Bank it
Click to expand...

You're the one that made the loser statement... And I agree about guys showering with your girls, I don't think they should.


----------



## SmokeALib

The perfect Obama legacy - bathrooms. Both full of shit.


----------



## Silhouette

SassyIrishLass said:


> No idea, that child isn't my concern, our children are my concern and some confused or perverted boy isn't showering with our daughters. Not happening



Actually that's not true.  Did you known you are required by law to report and pursue any evidence of suspected child abuse of not just your but ANY child?  Now you know..


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> I played football 7th grade through college .. I've been in more field houses than most of you have iQ points. When we traveled, more often than not, as visitors we used the womens side of the facility ... NEVER have I seen womens showers in a fieldhouse that ween't fully closed, sides and doors... EVER.
> 
> just like the stalls with commodes, only bigger.
> 
> the end.



We had showers with curtains on them, and half the time the curtains were missing.  You do NOT know what you are talking about, so cut the crap.


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> I played football 7th grade through college .. I've been in more field houses than most of you have iQ points. When we traveled, more often than not, as visitors we used the womens side of the facility ... NEVER have I seen womens showers in a fieldhouse that ween't fully closed, sides and doors... EVER.
> 
> just like the stalls with commodes, only bigger.
> 
> the end.



And how often were in the women's facilities?  Give me a break.


----------



## baileyn45

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a transgender child in your kids school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?
Click to expand...

No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A national discussion that is increasing awareness and education and getting this issue on the forefront is what you call blowing up in their face??  Think again... Despite the opposition, this is a huge leap for the trans rights movement. With every post you are contributing to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.


----------



## ChrisL

Do you people know anything about the man who supposed "pioneered" transgender surgeries and hormone replacement therapies?  Alfred Kinsey was his name.  He alleged did some pretty macabre experiments . . . on children, some from concentration camps in Germany.  

The first "doctor" to perform one of these surgeries was a child molester.  

"Sex Change" Surgery: What Bruce Jenner, Diane Sawyer, and You Should Know


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I oppose it and it's nothing short of insanity, putting the "needs" of a very few above the well being of children is ludicrous
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
Click to expand...


How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.


----------



## ChrisL

Face it, these surgeries and hormonal treatments are macabre experiments being performed on children at the cost of ruining their futures and their lives permanently.


----------



## Slade3200

baileyn45 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a transgender child in your kids school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.
Click to expand...

Don't you think if you saw that same "man" in a dress and high heels follow your little boy into the restroom, you'd want to follow as well?? Unfortunately in our society, without even the trans argument, it isn't smart to allow young children to go to the bathroom alone or unsupervised. 

Regarding the kid in your school... Why don't you try and meet with the parents and meet the child and learn about what the situation is before being so animately opposed to it?


----------



## ChrisL

These people seemed to be getting along fine before all of this surgery and hormonal replacement therapy, considering the suicide rates were not nearly as high before the 1950s.  It seems since some of you have jumped in to "help" them, you've made matters MUCH worse for these people.  These people will NEVER be the same if they decide to change their minds, or if they find that their gender confusion is due to abuse or something else.  They are permanently mutilated.


----------



## baileyn45

Siete said:


> I played football 7th grade through college .. I've been in more field houses than most of you have iQ points. When we traveled, more often than not, as visitors we used the womens side of the facility ... NEVER have I seen womens showers in a fieldhouse that ween't fully closed, sides and doors... EVER.
> 
> just like the stalls with commodes, only bigger.
> 
> the end.


Good for you. I played football 7th thru highschool and wrestled 5th thru college and used the girls facilities as well. I have never seen a stall. Period. My daughters school does not have stalls and none of the locker rooms at the highschool I attended had stalls, all 12 of them, 6 of them girls).


----------



## ChrisL

Dr. Frankenstein?  

"Sex Change" Surgery: What Bruce Jenner, Diane Sawyer, and You Should Know

The beginnings of the transgender movement have gotten lost today in the push for transgender rights, acceptance, and tolerance. If more people were aware of the dark and troubled history of sex-reassignment surgery, perhaps we wouldn’t be so quick to push people toward it.

The setting for the first transgender surgeries (mostly male-to-female) was in university-based clinics, starting in the 1950s and progressing through the 1960s and the 1970s. When the researchers tallied the results and found no objective proof that it was successful—and, in fact, evidence that it was harmful—the universities stopped offering sex-reassignment surgery.

Since then, private surgeons have stepped in to take their place. Without any scrutiny or accountability for their results, their practices have grown, leaving shame, regret, and suicide in their wake.

The Founding Fathers of the Transgender Movement

The transgender movement began as the brainchild of three men who shared a common bond: all three were pedophilia activists.

The story starts with the infamous Dr. Alfred Kinsey, a biologist and sexologist whose legacy endures today. Kinsey believed that all sex acts were legitimate—including pedophilia, bestiality, sadomasochism, incest, adultery, prostitution, and group sex. He authorized despicable experiments on infants and toddlers to gather information to justify his view that children of any age enjoyed having sex. Kinsey advocated the normalization of pedophilia and lobbied against laws that would protect innocent children and punish sexual predators.

Transsexualism was added to Kinsey’s repertoire when he was presented with the case of an effeminate boy who wanted to become a girl. Kinsey consulted an acquaintance of his, an endocrinologist by the name of Dr. Harry Benjamin. Transvestites, men who dressed as women, were well-known. Kinsey and Benjamin saw this as an opportunity to change a transvestite physically, way beyond dress and make-up. Kinsey and Benjamin became professional collaborators in the first case of what Benjamin would later call “transsexualism.”

Benjamin asked several psychiatric doctors to evaluate the boy for possible surgical procedures to feminize his appearance. They couldn’t come to a consensus on the appropriateness of feminizing surgery. That didn’t stop Benjamin. On his own, he began offering female hormone therapy to the boy. The boy went to Germany for partial surgery, and Benjamin lost all contact with him, making any long-term follow-up impossible.

The Tragic Story of the Reimer Twins

The third co-founder of today’s transgender movement was psychologist Dr. John Money, a dedicated disciple of Kinsey and a member of a transsexual research team headed by Benjamin.

Money’s first transgender case came in 1967 when he was asked by a Canadian couple, the Reimers, to repair a botched circumcision on their two-year-old son, David. Without any medical justification, Money launched into an experiment to make a name for himself and advance his theories about gender, no matter what the consequences to the child. Money told the distraught parents that the best way to assure David’s happiness was to surgically change his genitalia from male to female and raise him as a girl. As many parents do, the Reimers followed their doctor’s orders, and David was replaced with Brenda. Money assured the parents that Brenda would adapt to being a girl and that she would never know the difference. He told them that they should keep it a secret, so they did—at least for a while.

Activist doctors like Dr. Money always look brilliant at first, especially if they control the information that the media report. Money played a skilled game of “catch me if you can,” reporting the success of the boy’s gender change to the medical and scientific community and building his reputation as a leading expert in the emerging field of gender change. It would be decades before the truth was revealed. In reality, David Reimer’s “adaptation” to being a girl was completely different from the glowing reports concocted by Money for journal articles. By age twelve, David was severely depressed and refused to return to see Money. In desperation, his parents broke their secrecy, and told him the truth of the gender reassignment. At age fourteen, David chose to undo the gender change and live as a boy.

In 2000, at the age of thirty-five, David and his twin brother finally exposed the sexual abuse Dr. Money had inflicted on them in the privacy of his office. The boys told how Dr. Money took naked photos of them when they were just seven years old. But pictures were not enough for Money. The pedophilic doctor also forced the boys to engage in incestuous sexual activities with each other.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Siete said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are several.  Especially in warehouses.  In our office we have one each, men's room and ladies room that have shower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do LITTLE girls use them?
Click to expand...

 
They have at our office... other than that, I would have no idea.


----------



## baileyn45

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they have open showers in your prison block, but not in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  We had them in our school in the girls' locker room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As they did in every school I was in.  And every public or private gym, clubhouse and pool.  The shower issue is posing real problems for men pretending to be women wanting behind doors marked "women" with 17 million rape survivors behind them.  It's going to be the legal achilles' heel.
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they can threaten to withold Title 9 funds. Whether they will or not who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won't, don't worry.  It's an election year.  And did you hear a judge just ordered Obama's/Lynch's DOJ to go to basic ethics classes again because they purposefully mislead his court and he found proof that they did?
> 
> They are misleading about Title IX too.  And the 1964 Civil Rights Act "covering men pretending to be women" too; and using that deception to file a lawsuit against North Carolina.  Maybe another judge will strip Ms. Lynch of her bar standing?  Then it's off to the unemployment office for her..
Click to expand...

On the title 9 issue I recently heard some one interviewed saying that these threats have come up before but never been followed through upon. It makes me wonder if it's just lip service to give cover for school administrators.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to oppose it and voice your concerns. You aren't doing yourself favors by calling it "insanity" though... Many feel that it is an equal rights issue, and many sympathize with what these people suffer with. They also feel that this solution is a way to help their mental health and give them some happiness, which in turn should make our society a better place. It's the name calling, belittling, and fear mongering that creates conflict... Voice your fears, concerns, and solutions all you want, thats encouraged... Leave the other BS out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
Click to expand...

I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.

So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.

I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you don't know the CAUSE of this child's problems.  Have you ignored all my other posts?  What do you think of them, and why not address them?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> If my child started telling me he thought he was a female, my first thought would be that he had been abused at some time during his life, and THAT is what would concern me the most.


And what would you do after years of therapy and medications prove unsuccessful. He isn't making friends at school, is constantly acting out, showing signs of obvious depression and anxiety???  What do you do when you walk into the bathroom and you find him with scissors in his hands??

I guess you can just call him a diseased freak and lock him up... That will do him a lot of good.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
Click to expand...


As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you don't know the CAUSE of this child's problems.  Have you ignored all my other posts?  What do you think of them, and why not address them?
Click to expand...

I've been constantly responding to your posts... Pretty much non stop... If I missed one it was not intentional.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my child started telling me he thought he was a female, my first thought would be that he had been abused at some time during his life, and THAT is what would concern me the most.
> 
> 
> 
> And what would you do after years of therapy and medications prove unsuccessful. He isn't making friends at school, is constantly acting out, showing signs of obvious depression and anxiety???  What do you do when you walk into the bathroom and you find him with scissors in his hands??
> 
> I guess you can just call him a diseased freak and lock him up... That will do him a lot of good.
Click to expand...


Not mutilate his body, that's for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you don't consider the trans child a girl and the boys along with the child don't consider her a boy... So where does that leave the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
Click to expand...

We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my child started telling me he thought he was a female, my first thought would be that he had been abused at some time during his life, and THAT is what would concern me the most.
> 
> 
> 
> And what would you do after years of therapy and medications prove unsuccessful. He isn't making friends at school, is constantly acting out, showing signs of obvious depression and anxiety???  What do you do when you walk into the bathroom and you find him with scissors in his hands??
> 
> I guess you can just call him a diseased freak and lock him up... That will do him a lot of good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mutilate his body, that's for sure.
Click to expand...

So I ask what you would do and you respond with what you wouldn't do??


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.


Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my child started telling me he thought he was a female, my first thought would be that he had been abused at some time during his life, and THAT is what would concern me the most.
> 
> 
> 
> And what would you do after years of therapy and medications prove unsuccessful. He isn't making friends at school, is constantly acting out, showing signs of obvious depression and anxiety???  What do you do when you walk into the bathroom and you find him with scissors in his hands??
> 
> I guess you can just call him a diseased freak and lock him up... That will do him a lot of good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mutilate his body, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I ask what you would do and you respond with what you wouldn't do??
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what I would do, but I know I wouldn't have my son surgically altered permanently, nor would I put him on meds that could potentially make him ill.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That child should be having intensive psychiatric therapy.  Did you know that in some places, psychiatrists are NOT allowed to treat these types of patients?  They have to refer them out to a "gender specialist" who ALWAYS advises hormonal therapy and surgery?
> 
> This was just one of the many things that Dr. McHugh of John Hopkins was extremely concerned about when it comes to "treating" these people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
Click to expand...


Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!  

Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient


----------



## baileyn45

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a transgender child in your kids school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think if you saw that same "man" in a dress and high heels follow your little boy into the restroom, you'd want to follow as well?? Unfortunately in our society, without even the trans argument, it isn't smart to allow young children to go to the bathroom alone or unsupervised.
> 
> Regarding the kid in your school... Why don't you try and meet with the parents and meet the child and learn about what the situation is before being so animately opposed to it?
Click to expand...

Keep in mind trans has nothing to do with it. Any man can walk into a womens room, they are not handing out trans cards that say "I'm a man and identify as a woman". I agree with unsupervised children being a bad thing, at the same time I cannot follow my 14 year old everywhere. The idea that any man can walk into a womans room with the full knowledge that anyone that challenges him runs the risk of a hate crime is bothersome to say the least. 

As far as talking to the parents or boy involved I don't see the point. There is nothing that is going to sway my view. The fact that one boy feels uncomfortable in the boys room supercedes the 30 girls in my daughters PE class feeling uncomfortable changing or showering with a boy is just wrong.  Again I don't wish to demonize the boy, but we're talking to about my daughter, nothing supercedes that. And I can't understand how any one can see this as equality. His concerns are met, 30 girls are ignored..


----------



## ChrisL

They don't NEED a psychiatrist.  All they need is a "gender specialist" to say, oh, you've been dressing as a girl for 3 years?  Okay!  You have gender identity disorder.  Let's start you on those hormones!  

I am absolutely disgusted with our medical/psychiatric community for doing this to people who are obviously delusional.  It is akin to abuse and ruining people's lives, especially when the facts are OUT that most children do in fact outgrow these "syndromes."


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my child started telling me he thought he was a female, my first thought would be that he had been abused at some time during his life, and THAT is what would concern me the most.
> 
> 
> 
> And what would you do after years of therapy and medications prove unsuccessful. He isn't making friends at school, is constantly acting out, showing signs of obvious depression and anxiety???  What do you do when you walk into the bathroom and you find him with scissors in his hands??
> 
> I guess you can just call him a diseased freak and lock him up... That will do him a lot of good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mutilate his body, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I ask what you would do and you respond with what you wouldn't do??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I would do, but I know I wouldn't have my son surgically altered permanently, nor would I put him on meds that could potentially make him ill.
Click to expand...

Neither would I


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard about that... If a psychiatrist is qualified to deal with these kind of issues then I think they should absolutely be aloud to treat the kids.  The child in the video did undergo therapy and treatment for years. I think they had him on about a dozen different medicines to try and treat his outbursts and mental distress... Once they allowed him to live the way he wanted to live, as a girl, most of these issues were resolved and the medication was not longer needed... Thats gotta tell you something.  We are all different and there isn't a single solution that is going to work for everybody. It depends on the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
Click to expand...

I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.

I've never heard of a case where somebody walks into a doctors office and leaves with hormones and an surgical appointment. All the stories that i've heard about involve a long process


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
Click to expand...


The psychiatrists refer them out to "gender specialists."  Did you not know that?  This is the way things work now.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is the child again?  How could that child have possibly had "years" worth of therapy?  And, as I noted, many, many children block out their abuse as a defense mechanism, and these memories may take many, many, many years to emerge.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> I've never heard of a case where somebody walks into a doctors office and leaves with hormones and an surgical appointment. All the stories that i've heard about involve a long process
Click to expand...


What keeps a "gender specialist's" job?  Hmm?    Why, people who are "transgender" of course!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The psychiatrists refer them out to "gender specialists."  Did you not know that?  This is the way things work now.
Click to expand...

So you objecting to having professionals specialize in this field?? And why?


----------



## ChrisL

Try looking at all of this on a deeper level than just your ideology and your brainwashing by the MSM and others, please.


----------



## kaz

Siete said:


> I just sent my daughter WHO IN  CLASS TEACHING 12TH GRADE HONORS ENGLIT AN EMAIL ..
> 
> "WHERE ARE THE SHOWERS IN YOUR GIRLS SENIOR WING RESTROOMS"
> 
> 
> reply
> 
> what? are you kidding ?
> 
> 'NO I'M DEAD SERIOUS"
> 
> reply
> 
> there aren't any, why?
> 
> " JUST CURIOUS, THANKS. I'LL EXPLAIN LATER"
> 
> reply
> 
> k... cya
> 
> end of convo



Wow, if  your daughter doesn't have showers in her restrooms, I guess there really are no girls showers anywhere in any school.  Thanks for clearing that up!

Moron


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you watched it... It explains all that after the first minute of the video!
> By age 3 he had developed a series of problems. He was put on prozac for depression and treated for tantrums, sleeping, anxiety, ADHD, and turrets syndrome. 14 medications 17 doses a day... At age 6 a doctor during a routine physical suggested that he had Gender Identity Disorder... Hey started letting him dress like a girl and it alleviated many of the issues... (The kid actually acted happy, heaven forbid).  Hormone therapy isn't something that gets started until puberty, when children often self mutilate or develop distress/depression because their body is changing in a why that they can not handle.
> 
> So lets break it down. Therapy and Medication treatment at age 3, at age 6 she is allowed to dress as a girl, in teenage years after self mutilation attempts is when hormone suppressors would start, Surgery isn't an option until late teens. There is the "Years and years" of treatment that you deny is happening.
> 
> I actually don't like medication or hormone treatments and think they should be avoided if possible. I understand that in extreme cases they are necessary but I hope we get better at solving these issues i a more natural way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> I've never heard of a case where somebody walks into a doctors office and leaves with hormones and an surgical appointment. All the stories that i've heard about involve a long process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What keeps a "gender specialist's" job?  Hmm?    Why, people who are "transgender" of course!
Click to expand...

What keeps a doctors job?? Sick people? Perhaps all doctors are keeping people sick... Curing their ailments just loses them money, right? Is that your point?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The psychiatrists refer them out to "gender specialists."  Did you not know that?  This is the way things work now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you objecting to having professionals specialize in this field?? And why?
Click to expand...


What would give "gender specialists" job security?  Lol.  It is a bad, bad case of "conflict of interest" and is unethical to say the least.


----------



## ChrisL

So, nobody wants to comment on Kinsey and how these "experiments" got their start?  Not surprising.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Try looking at all of this on a deeper level than just your ideology and your brainwashing by the MSM and others, please.


Deal, you do the same...


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you and as Dr. McHugh corroborates, a lot of these patients are not "allowed" to be treated by a psychiatrist.  They are immediately referred to what is known as a "gender specialist."
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> I've never heard of a case where somebody walks into a doctors office and leaves with hormones and an surgical appointment. All the stories that i've heard about involve a long process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What keeps a "gender specialist's" job?  Hmm?    Why, people who are "transgender" of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What keeps a doctors job?? Sick people? Perhaps all doctors are keeping people sick... Curing their ailments just loses them money, right? Is that your point?
Click to expand...


Like I said, I am disgusted with the medical/psychiatric community with regards to this issue.  There is BIG money involved with this stuff, you know?


----------



## ChrisL

I guess I can't blame all the doctors and psychiatrists, considering the pressure put on them by the LGBT and the liberal factions in our community who scream "bigot" when a doctor gives his honest opinion about such things.  Their jobs and livelihoods are on the line.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try looking at all of this on a deeper level than just your ideology and your brainwashing by the MSM and others, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, you do the same...
Click to expand...


Since I am a moderate and a person who does support gay marriage and gay rights, I wouldn't worry about ME.  I refuse to accept this "delusion" and the doctors who want to do macabre experiments on children and adults who are suffering from what is obviously a mental delusion.


----------



## Slade3200

baileyn45 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a transgender child in your kids school?
> 
> 
> 
> In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think if you saw that same "man" in a dress and high heels follow your little boy into the restroom, you'd want to follow as well?? Unfortunately in our society, without even the trans argument, it isn't smart to allow young children to go to the bathroom alone or unsupervised.
> 
> Regarding the kid in your school... Why don't you try and meet with the parents and meet the child and learn about what the situation is before being so animately opposed to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind trans has nothing to do with it. Any man can walk into a womens room, they are not handing out trans cards that say "I'm a man and identify as a woman". I agree with unsupervised children being a bad thing, at the same time I cannot follow my 14 year old everywhere. The idea that any man can walk into a womans room with the full knowledge that anyone that challenges him runs the risk of a hate crime is bothersome to say the least.
> 
> As far as talking to the parents or boy involved I don't see the point. There is nothing that is going to sway my view. The fact that one boy feels uncomfortable in the boys room supercedes the 30 girls in my daughters PE class feeling uncomfortable changing or showering with a boy is just wrong.  Again I don't wish to demonize the boy, but we're talking to about my daughter, nothing supercedes that. And I can't understand how any one can see this as equality. His concerns are met, 30 girls are ignored..
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you which is why, if we are going to make laws about this thing, it should be very clear that men can not go into a lady's room with the claim that they just feel like a woman. I laid out in an earlier post some ideas on how we can do that. We need to define what a transgender is and use the law to help those it's intended for and punish people who abuse it. 

If you are that hard headed that you won't engage or explore other points of view then you are a lost cause... If everybody had that point of view the world would be an even uglier place. Without open mindedness and compromise we have little room for progress. It is the spirit of our country. Otherwise lets just get a dictator to tell us all what to do, screw the voice of the people if nobody is ever going to budge.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed the credibility of Dr. McHugh's... If he is correct then there would be a ton of other doctors back up his claims... are there?  I haven't looked into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The psychiatrists refer them out to "gender specialists."  Did you not know that?  This is the way things work now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you objecting to having professionals specialize in this field?? And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would give "gender specialists" job security?  Lol.  It is a bad, bad case of "conflict of interest" and is unethical to say the least.
Click to expand...

What happens to all the cancer researchers if they find a cure for cancer?? Maybe they are all scamming us too, for job security of course.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think if you saw that same "man" in a dress and high heels follow your little boy into the restroom, you'd want to follow as well?? Unfortunately in our society, without even the trans argument, it isn't smart to allow young children to go to the bathroom alone or unsupervised.
> 
> Regarding the kid in your school... Why don't you try and meet with the parents and meet the child and learn about what the situation is before being so animately opposed to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind trans has nothing to do with it. Any man can walk into a womens room, they are not handing out trans cards that say "I'm a man and identify as a woman". I agree with unsupervised children being a bad thing, at the same time I cannot follow my 14 year old everywhere. The idea that any man can walk into a womans room with the full knowledge that anyone that challenges him runs the risk of a hate crime is bothersome to say the least.
> 
> As far as talking to the parents or boy involved I don't see the point. There is nothing that is going to sway my view. The fact that one boy feels uncomfortable in the boys room supercedes the 30 girls in my daughters PE class feeling uncomfortable changing or showering with a boy is just wrong.  Again I don't wish to demonize the boy, but we're talking to about my daughter, nothing supercedes that. And I can't understand how any one can see this as equality. His concerns are met, 30 girls are ignored..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with you which is why, if we are going to make laws about this thing, it should be very clear that men can not go into a lady's room with the claim that they just feel like a woman. I laid out in an earlier post some ideas on how we can do that. We need to define what a transgender is and use the law to help those it's intended for and punish people who abuse it.
> 
> If you are that hard headed that you won't engage or explore other points of view then you are a lost cause... If everybody had that point of view the world would be an even uglier place. Without open mindedness and compromise we have little room for progress. It is the spirit of our country. Otherwise lets just get a dictator to tell us all what to do, screw the voice of the people if nobody is ever going to budge.
Click to expand...


If they are postoperative and have a vagina, then they can use the ladies' room.  If they have a penis, men's room.  That is my opinion.  Obviously if they've had surgery, then they are seriously "transgendered" people.  There is where the line should be drawn, although I disagree with surgically altering them to begin with.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize the contradictions made here?  Do you see that?  If it was NOT a mental disorder, then why would they need "therapists?"  In this link, it says that it is no longer considered a "mental disorder" unless it causes you "dysphoria."  What does that mean?  That means they do not HAVE to see a psychiatrist at all.  THINK!
> 
> Gender Dysphoria. Transsexual and gender identity disorder | Patient
> 
> 
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The psychiatrists refer them out to "gender specialists."  Did you not know that?  This is the way things work now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you objecting to having professionals specialize in this field?? And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would give "gender specialists" job security?  Lol.  It is a bad, bad case of "conflict of interest" and is unethical to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to all the cancer researchers if they find a cure for cancer?? Maybe they are all scamming us too, for job security of course.
Click to expand...


Do you know how much cancer drugs cost?  Lol.    You should do some research into some of these topics.  You would be shocked at what you will find out and just how much greed plays a role.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try looking at all of this on a deeper level than just your ideology and your brainwashing by the MSM and others, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, you do the same...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I am a moderate and a person who does support gay marriage and gay rights, I wouldn't worry about ME.  I refuse to accept this "delusion" and the doctors who want to do macabre experiments on children and adults who are suffering from what is obviously a mental delusion.
Click to expand...

sounds like you got it all figured out... perhaps once i reach your level of enlightenment we will have a better discussion...


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try looking at all of this on a deeper level than just your ideology and your brainwashing by the MSM and others, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, you do the same...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I am a moderate and a person who does support gay marriage and gay rights, I wouldn't worry about ME.  I refuse to accept this "delusion" and the doctors who want to do macabre experiments on children and adults who are suffering from what is obviously a mental delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you got it all figured out... perhaps once i reach your level of enlightenment we will have a better discussion...
Click to expand...


Agreed    Sorry, but I do actually have SOME experience in these types of things.  You?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the link and it seems to back up what I've been saying... It seems to contradict what you've been saying.  Everybody needs to see a doctor to get hormones or to have surgery. I'd hope it was part of the medical evaluation processes to recommend therapy before medication or surgery. If not, then I think that is irresponsible on the doctors part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The psychiatrists refer them out to "gender specialists."  Did you not know that?  This is the way things work now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you objecting to having professionals specialize in this field?? And why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would give "gender specialists" job security?  Lol.  It is a bad, bad case of "conflict of interest" and is unethical to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to all the cancer researchers if they find a cure for cancer?? Maybe they are all scamming us too, for job security of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know how much cancer drugs cost?  Lol.    You should do some research into some of these topics.  You would be shocked at what you will find out and just how much greed plays a role.
Click to expand...

I actually have and am disgusted with what our pharmaceutical industry is doing... It is so corrupt and money hungry. They literally suppress medical advancements in the name of making more money. It is one of the great shames of our country.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try looking at all of this on a deeper level than just your ideology and your brainwashing by the MSM and others, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal, you do the same...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I am a moderate and a person who does support gay marriage and gay rights, I wouldn't worry about ME.  I refuse to accept this "delusion" and the doctors who want to do macabre experiments on children and adults who are suffering from what is obviously a mental delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you got it all figured out... perhaps once i reach your level of enlightenment we will have a better discussion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed    Sorry, but I do actually have SOME experience in these types of things.  You?
Click to expand...

I have some experience and am still learning on some issues... Always trying to learn and grow as a person... I don't think that ever ends.


----------



## baileyn45

ChrisL said:


> So, nobody wants to comment on Kinsey and how these "experiments" got their start?  Not surprising.


I didn't comment but I did take note and will be doing some research for myself, thanks.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> The surgeries are maiming them for the rest of their lives.  The hormones that they are now giving to children also have terrible side effects and could potentially result in death due to cancer.



  I don't know that the “cancer” cry is anything other than gratuitous fearmongering,but there's an obvious truth, that cannot be ignored.

  A young boy, being given hormone suppressors to prepare him to “transition” into a female, is not ever going to be a female.  All  that these will do is prevent normal adolescent development from taking place, and guaranteeing that the child has no hope of developing into any normal sort of adult.  If he goes through with the full surgical “transition”, he will still not be a woman.  He will still only be a mutilated man, perhaps more convincing as an imitation of a woman than one who didn't begin the transition until after reaching adulthood, but still not a woman.

  If he doesn't go through with the transition, he will be left a stunted, deformed man, who never fully developed his manly physical characteristics.

  Either way, he'll be left a stunted, handicapped freak, with no hope of a normal and happy adulthood.

  This is what those in the LGBpbi*WTF* branch of the wrong-wing now defend and advocate doing to children.  There can remain no doubt that liberalism has abandoned any vestige of reason and decency, and has openly embraced madness and evil.


----------



## ChrisL

I found this to be rather interesting and thought provoking as well.  

About

In addition, there is a body of evidence, originating with and continuing to this day, from the Dutch team who pioneered pediatric transition, indicating that social transition can be harmful. It can lock a child into a transgender identity and make it more difficult for a child to “desist.” Not only that: Being a social media star and receiving plaudits from parents and other important adults for conforming to gender stereotypes is a powerful incentive and reward. And this particular child has had a _law_ dedicated to him. Can anyone think it would be possible for him to change his mind, after all that?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Your ploy that this is an anti women thing is weak. I've already provided links showing that many women's rape and domestic abuse groups denounce your argument, label it as politicizing, and they actually support the anti-trans discrimination argument. I've also provided poll data showing that more women support this Trans cause than men.



  You might as well be staring at the sun, and as it burns your retinas away, denying that it exists.  The malicious, hateful, anti-woman element of your agenda is obvious and undeniable.


----------



## Lilah

ChrisL said:


> So, nobody wants to comment on Kinsey and how these "experiments" got their start?  Not surprising.



*Recalling the First Sex Change Operation in History: A German-Israeli ...*


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The surgeries are maiming them for the rest of their lives.  The hormones that they are now giving to children also have terrible side effects and could potentially result in death due to cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that the “cancer” cry is anything other than gratuitous fearmongering,but there's an obvious truth, that cannot be ignored.
> 
> A young boy, being given hormone suppressors to prepare him to “transition” into a female, is not ever going to be a female.  All  that these will do is prevent normal adolescent development from taking place, and guaranteeing that the child has no hope of developing into any normal sort of adult.  If he goes through with the full surgical “transition”, he will still not be a woman.  He will still only be a mutilated man, perhaps more convincing as an imitation of a woman than one who didn't begin the transition until after reaching adulthood, but still not a woman.
> 
> If he doesn't go through with the transition, he will be left a stunted, deformed man, who never fully developed his manly physical characteristics.
> 
> Either way, he'll be left a stunted, handicapped freak, with no hope of a normal and happy adulthood.
> 
> This is what those in the LGBpbi*WTF* branch of the wrong-wing now defend and advocate doing to children.  There can remain no doubt that liberalism has abandoned any vestige of reason and decency, and has openly embraced madness and evil.
Click to expand...


It can cause cancer in women who take HRT for menopause . . . not a chance I would take with my child.  

HRT and cancer


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Why are you so hell bent on labeling these people as delusional, Ill, diseased?



  Perhaps it's because it's the obvious truth?

  Why are you so determined to deny it?


----------



## ChrisL

*John Money - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

John William Money* (8 July 1921 – 7 July 2006) was a psychologist, sexologist and author, specializing in research into sexual identity and biology of gender. Money was one of the first scientists to study the psychology of sexual confusion and how the societal constructs of “gender” affect an individual. His work has been both celebrated for its innovation and criticized, particularly in regard to his involvement with the sex-reassignment ofDavid Reimer[1] and his eventual suicide. Money published around 2,000 articles, books, chapters and reviews. His writing has been translated into many languages. Money has received around 65 world-wide honors, awards, and degrees[2] but also heavy criticism.  

Money proposed and developed several theories and related terminology, including gender identity, gender role,[6] gender-identity/role, and lovemap. He also changed the word "perversions" to "paraphilias", striving towards less judgemental descriptions, and the word "sexual preference" to "sexual orientation", arguing that our attractions are not necessarily matters of free will.[2] Money was a professor of pediatrics and medical psychology at Johns Hopkins Universityfrom 1951 until his death. He also established the Johns Hopkins Gender Identity Clinic in 1965 along with Claude Migeon who was the head of plastic surgery at Johns Hopkins. The hospital began performing sexual reassignment surgery in 1966.[7] At Johns Hopkins, Money was also involved with the Sexual Behaviors Unit, which ran studies on sex-reassignment surgery. He received the Magnus Hirschfeld Medal in 2002 from the German Society for Social-Scientific Sexuality Research.

During his professional life, Money was respected as an expert on sexual behavior, especially for allegedly demonstrating that gender was learned rather than innate. Many years later, however, it was revealed that his most famous case was fundamentally flawed. The subject was the sex reassignment of David Reimer (Born as Bruce Reimer), in what later became known as the "John/Joan" case.[13]

In 1966, a botched circumcision left eight-month-old David Reimer without a penis. Money persuaded the baby's parents that sex reassignment surgery would be in Reimer's best interest. At the age of 22 months, Bruce underwent an orchidectomy, in which his testicles were surgically removed. He was reassigned to be raised as female and given the name Brenda. Money further recommended hormone treatment to which the parents agreed, Money then recommended a surgical procedure to create an artificial vagina, which the parents refused. Money published a number of papers reporting the reassignment as successful.

David's case came to international attention in 1997 when he told his story to Milton Diamond, an academic sexologist who persuaded Reimer to allow him to report the outcome in order to dissuade physicians from treating other infants similarly.[14] Soon after, Reimer went public with his story, and John Colapintopublished a widely disseminated and influential account in _Rolling Stone_ magazine in December 1997.[15]

In 2000, David and his twin brother (Brian) alleged that Money forced the twins to rehearse sexual acts involving "thrusting movements", with David playing the bottom role.[16] He said as a child, Money forced him go "down on all fours" with his brother, Brian Reimer, "up behind his butt" with "his crotch against" his "buttocks," and that Money forced David to have his "legs spread" with Brian on top. Money also forced the children to take their "clothes off" and engage in "genital inspections". On at "least one occasion", Money reportedly took photographs of the two children doing these activities. Money's rationale for these various treatments was his belief that "childhood 'sexual rehearsal play'" was important for a "healthy adult gender identity".[16]

Reimer had experienced the visits to Baltimore as traumatic, and when Money started pressuring the family to bring him in for surgery during which a vagina would be constructed, the family discontinued the follow-up visits. From 22 months into his teenaged years, Reimer urinated through a hole that surgeons had placed in the abdomen. Estrogen was given during adolescence to induce breast development. Having no contact with the family once the visits were discontinued, John Money published nothing further about the case.

For several years, Money reported on Reimer's progress as the "John/Joan case", describing apparently successful female gender development and using this case to support the feasibility of sex reassignment and surgical reconstruction even in non-intersex cases. Money wrote, "The child's behavior is so clearly that of an active little girl and so different from the boyish ways of her twin brother." Notes by a former student at Money's lab state that, during the follow-up visits, which occurred only once a year, Reimer's parents routinely lied to lab staff about the success of the procedure. The twin brother, Brian, later developedschizophrenia.[17]

On July 1, 2002,[18] Brian was found dead from an overdose of antidepressants. On May 5, 2004, after suffering years of severe depression, financial instability, and marital troubles,[19] David committed suicide by shooting himself in the head with a sawed-off shotgun at the age of 38. Reimer's parents have stated that Money's methodology was responsible for the deaths of both of their sons.[20]

Money claimed that media response to the exposé was due to right-wing media bias and "the antifeminist movement." He claimed his detractors believed "masculinity and femininity are built into the genes so women should get back to the mattress and the kitchen."[21] However, intersex activists also criticized Money, stating that the unreported failure had led to the surgical reassignment of thousands of infants as a matter of policy.[22] Privately, Money was mortified by the case, colleagues said, and as a rule did not discuss it.[23] Money's own views also developed and changed over the years.[1][24]

*Pedophilia opinions[edit]*
John Money was critical in debates on chronophilias, especially pedophilia. He stated that both sexual researchers and the public do not make distinctions between affectional pedophilia and sadistic pedophilia. Money asserted that affectional pedophilia was about love and not sex.

If I were to see the case of a boy aged ten or eleven who's intensely erotically attracted toward a man in his twenties or thirties, if the relationship is totally mutual, and the bonding is genuinely totally mutual ... then I would not call it pathological in any way.[25][26]

Money held the view that affectional pedophilia is caused by a surplus of parental love that became erotic, and is not a behavioral disorder. Rather, he took the position that heterosexuality is another example of a societal and therefore superficial, ideological concept.[25][26]


----------



## Bob Blaylock

hunarcy said:


> Honestly, I don't mind if a woman wants to use the men's room and have no opinion about men using the ladies room.  I think it's another front of the Left's war on women, but it is up to women to complain about their privacy being taken from them.  Not my issue.



  Men—at least those of us who have any honor—have a duty and a responsibility to protect women against the perverts such as those that the wrong-wing is now trying to sic on them.  If you have a wife, a mother, a daughter, a sister, or any other female loved ones, then yes, it is your issue.  Man-up and do your duty.


----------



## baileyn45

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my 14 yr old daughters PE class.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think if you saw that same "man" in a dress and high heels follow your little boy into the restroom, you'd want to follow as well?? Unfortunately in our society, without even the trans argument, it isn't smart to allow young children to go to the bathroom alone or unsupervised.
> 
> Regarding the kid in your school... Why don't you try and meet with the parents and meet the child and learn about what the situation is before being so animately opposed to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind trans has nothing to do with it. Any man can walk into a womens room, they are not handing out trans cards that say "I'm a man and identify as a woman". I agree with unsupervised children being a bad thing, at the same time I cannot follow my 14 year old everywhere. The idea that any man can walk into a womans room with the full knowledge that anyone that challenges him runs the risk of a hate crime is bothersome to say the least.
> 
> As far as talking to the parents or boy involved I don't see the point. There is nothing that is going to sway my view. The fact that one boy feels uncomfortable in the boys room supercedes the 30 girls in my daughters PE class feeling uncomfortable changing or showering with a boy is just wrong.  Again I don't wish to demonize the boy, but we're talking to about my daughter, nothing supercedes that. And I can't understand how any one can see this as equality. His concerns are met, 30 girls are ignored..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with you which is why, if we are going to make laws about this thing, it should be very clear that men can not go into a lady's room with the claim that they just feel like a woman. I laid out in an earlier post some ideas on how we can do that. We need to define what a transgender is and use the law to help those it's intended for and punish people who abuse it.
> 
> If you are that hard headed that you won't engage or explore other points of view then you are a lost cause... If everybody had that point of view the world would be an even uglier place. Without open mindedness and compromise we have little room for progress. It is the spirit of our country. Otherwise lets just get a dictator to tell us all what to do, screw the voice of the people if nobody is ever going to budge.
Click to expand...

For me it's simple, it's about my daughter, period. I will never compromise when it comes to her. And again I'm not hateful towards the boy, I just will not stand by and watch one boys concerns trump 30 young girls. It's plain and simply wrong. Anything else is irrelevent. It also sets a precedent. People compare this to racial civil rights I don't buy it. This young man is given preference over our daughters and we are not talking about frivolous issues, we are talking about expecting my daughter and 29 others to get naked in front of young men. Right now it is the dictator demanding my daughter get naked.       

As far as the boy and his family are concerned, I wish them the best but there is nothing I can add to their situation and it is none of my business except as far as it concerns my daughter.


----------



## ChrisL

John Money


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> I found this to be rather interesting and thought provoking as well.
> 
> About
> 
> In addition, there is a body of evidence, originating with and continuing to this day, from the Dutch team who pioneered pediatric transition, indicating that social transition can be harmful. It can lock a child into a transgender identity and make it more difficult for a child to “desist.” Not only that: Being a social media star and receiving plaudits from parents and other important adults for conforming to gender stereotypes is a powerful incentive and reward. And this particular child has had a _law_ dedicated to him. Can anyone think it would be possible for him to change his mind, after all that?


I see your point and agree it can be true in some cases... I also see, and I hope you do, that suppression of a child's identity and making them feel like even more is wrong with them can also be extremely damaging... This is why it should be analyzed case by case.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women



…And yet you keep arguing in favor of exactly that.

  You have truly mastered the wrong-wing art of Orwellian doublethink.


----------



## Slade3200

baileyn45 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... Have you met the child or the parents?
> 
> 
> 
> No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think if you saw that same "man" in a dress and high heels follow your little boy into the restroom, you'd want to follow as well?? Unfortunately in our society, without even the trans argument, it isn't smart to allow young children to go to the bathroom alone or unsupervised.
> 
> Regarding the kid in your school... Why don't you try and meet with the parents and meet the child and learn about what the situation is before being so animately opposed to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind trans has nothing to do with it. Any man can walk into a womens room, they are not handing out trans cards that say "I'm a man and identify as a woman". I agree with unsupervised children being a bad thing, at the same time I cannot follow my 14 year old everywhere. The idea that any man can walk into a womans room with the full knowledge that anyone that challenges him runs the risk of a hate crime is bothersome to say the least.
> 
> As far as talking to the parents or boy involved I don't see the point. There is nothing that is going to sway my view. The fact that one boy feels uncomfortable in the boys room supercedes the 30 girls in my daughters PE class feeling uncomfortable changing or showering with a boy is just wrong.  Again I don't wish to demonize the boy, but we're talking to about my daughter, nothing supercedes that. And I can't understand how any one can see this as equality. His concerns are met, 30 girls are ignored..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with you which is why, if we are going to make laws about this thing, it should be very clear that men can not go into a lady's room with the claim that they just feel like a woman. I laid out in an earlier post some ideas on how we can do that. We need to define what a transgender is and use the law to help those it's intended for and punish people who abuse it.
> 
> If you are that hard headed that you won't engage or explore other points of view then you are a lost cause... If everybody had that point of view the world would be an even uglier place. Without open mindedness and compromise we have little room for progress. It is the spirit of our country. Otherwise lets just get a dictator to tell us all what to do, screw the voice of the people if nobody is ever going to budge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it's simple, it's about my daughter, period. I will never compromise when it comes to her. And again I'm not hateful towards the boy, I just will not stand by and watch one boys concerns trump 30 young girls. It's plain and simply wrong. Anything else is irrelevent. It also sets a precedent. People compare this to racial civil rights I don't buy it. This young man is given preference over our daughters and we are not talking about frivolous issues, we are talking about expecting my daughter and 29 others to get naked in front of young men. Right now it is the dictator demanding my daughter get naked.
> 
> As far as the boy and his family are concerned, I wish them the best but there is nothing I can add to their situation and it is none of my business except as far as it concerns my daughter.
Click to expand...

Aren't you fortunate that that "boy" is not your son... Have you thought about that?

I still don't understand why you wouldn't want to meet the kid and parents to learn more about the situation.  Perhaps it's not a matter of compromising or promoting a destructive threat to your child as you think. Maybe it would teach a valuable lesson about acceptance that will help her in the future... or Perhaps you will be able to voice your opinion to the parents of the boy and to the school board... but without the perspective of the other side you will only come off as uneducated and biased.  I don't know, what would result, but I don't see how it would hurt.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And yet you keep arguing in favor of exactly that.
> 
> You have truly mastered the wrong-wing art of Orwellian doublethink.
Click to expand...

No I don't keep arguing for that... You read my posts with bias because I called you a bigot... I am much more objective that you think I am... I pretty much stopped reading your garbage though... Adds nothing of value to the discussion.


----------



## ChrisL

*Alfred Kinsey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alfred Charles Kinsey* (/ˈkɪnzi/; June 23, 1894 – August 25, 1956) was an American biologist, professor ofentomology and zoology, and sexologist who in 1947 founded the Institute for Sex Research at Indiana University,[1] now known as the Kinsey Institute for Research in Sex, Gender, and Reproduction. He is best known for writing _Sexual Behavior in the Human Male_ (1948) and _Sexual Behavior in the Human Female_ (1953), also known as the Kinsey Reports, as well as the Kinsey scale. Kinsey's research on human sexuality, foundational to the field of sexology, provoked controversy in the 1940s and 1950s. His work has influenced social and cultural values in the United States, as well as internationally.

*Marriage and family[edit]*



Kinsey's home in Bloomington
Kinsey married Clara Bracken McMillen in 1921, whose ceremony, like his college graduation, was also avoided by Alfred Sr. They had four children. Their first-born, Donald, died from the acute complications of juvenile diabetes in 1927, just before his fifth birthday. His daughter, Anne, was born in 1924, followed by Joan in 1925, and Bruce in 1928.

Kinsey was bisexual.[15] He and his wife agreed that both could sleep with other people as well as with each other. He himself slept with other men, including his student Clyde Martin.[16]

Kinsey designed his own house, which was built in the Vinegar Hill neighborhood of Bloomington, Indiana at 1320 First Street. There he practiced his deep interest in gardening.[17]

*Personal habits[edit]*
As a young man, Kinsey began inserting objects into his urethra — initially drinking straws before moving on to pipe cleaners, pencils and finally a toothbrush – to punish himself for having homoerotic feelings, and inserting toothbrushes continued throughout his adult life.[18][19][20] After becoming accustomed to the pain of urethral insertions, he circumcised himself without anesthesia.[20]

*Sexology[edit]*
*The Kinsey Reports[edit]*
Main article: Kinsey Reports
Kinsey is widely regarded as the first major figure in American sexology; his research is cited as having paved the way for a deeper exploration into sexuality among sexologists and the general public, and as having liberated female sexuality.[21][22] For example, Kinsey's work disputed the notions that women generally are not sexual and that female orgasms experienced vaginally are superior to clitoral orgasms.[21][22] He initially became interested in different forms of sexual practices in 1933, after discussing the topic extensively with a colleague, Robert Kroc. Kinsey had been studying the variations in mating practices among gall wasps. During this time, he developed a scale measuring sexual orientation, now known as the Kinsey scale, which ranges from 0 to 6, where 0 is exclusively heterosexual and 6 is exclusively homosexual; a rating of X for "no socio-sexual contacts or reactions" was later added.

In 1935, Kinsey delivered a lecture to a faculty discussion group at Indiana University, his first public discussion of the topic, wherein he attacked the "widespread ignorance of sexual structure and physiology" and promoted his view that "delayed marriage" (that is, delayed sexual experience) was psychologically harmful. Kinsey obtained research funding from the Rockefeller Foundation, which enabled him to further study human sexual behavior.[23] He published _Sexual Behavior in the Human Male_ in 1948, followed in 1953 by _Sexual Behavior in the Human Female_, both of which reached the top of the bestseller lists and turned Kinsey into a celebrity. These publications later became known as the Kinsey Reports. Articles about him appeared in magazines such as _Time_, _Life_, _Look_, and _McCall's_. The Kinsey Reports, which led to a storm of controversy, are regarded by many as a precursor to the sexual revolutionof the 1960s and 1970s.

*Controversial aspects[edit]*
Kinsey's research went beyond theory and interview to include observation of and participation in sexual activity, sometimes involving co-workers. Some of the data published in the two _Kinsey Reports_ books is controversial in the scientific and psychiatric communities, due to the low amount of research that was done and Kinsey's decision to interview and sexually experiment with volunteers who may not have been representative of the general population.[24] Kinsey justified this sexual experimentation as being necessary to gain the confidence of his research subjects. He encouraged his staff to do likewise, and to engage in a wide range of sexual activity, to the extent that they felt comfortable; he argued that this would help his interviewers understand the participants' responses.[25][26] Kinsey filmed sexual acts which included co-workers in the attic of his home as part of his research;[27] Biographer Jonathan Gathorne-Hardyexplains that this was done to ensure the films' secrecy, which would have caused a scandal had it become public knowledge.[28][29] James H. Jones, author of_Alfred C. Kinsey: A Public/Private Life_, and British psychiatrist Theodore Dalrymple, among others, have speculated that Kinsey was driven by his own sexual needs.[30]

Kinsey collected sexual material from around the world, which brought him to the attention of U.S. Customs when they seized some pornographic films in 1956; he died before this matter was resolved legally.[27] Kinsey wrote about pre-adolescent orgasms using data in tables 30 to 34 of the male volume, which report observations of orgasms in over three-hundred children between the ages of five months and fourteen years.[31] This information was said to have come from adults' childhood memories, or from parent or teacher observation.[32] Kinsey said he also interviewed nine men who had sexual experiences with children, and who told him about the children's responses and reactions. Little attention was paid to this part of Kinsey's research at the time, but where Kinsey had gained this information began to be questioned nearly 40 years later.[33] It was later revealed that Kinsey used data from a single pedophile and presented it as being from various sources. Kinsey had seen the need for participant confidentiality and anonymity as necessary to gain "honest answers on such taboo subjects".[34][35] The Kinsey Institute wrote that the data on children in tables 31–34 came from one man's journal (started in 1917) and that the events concerned predated the Kinsey Reports.[35][36]


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Flopper said:


> You are making the assumption that having your boy in the girls restroom will make the girls less safe.  Maybe your boy would be less safe or maybe it would make no difference at all.
> 
> 60 years ago, there was a similar argument.   No white person will be safe in a restroom with blacks.



  Right.  Because being black is exactly the same thing as being a sick male pervert who wants to go into women's facilities where women are undressing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know what it obviously is if you haven't even seen it... It is a news piece done by ABC... not some sappy left wing propaganda video.



  So being a product of the wrong-wing-dominated mainstream media, that consistently buys into the very worst of wrong-wing madness and lies, is a great assurance that it isn't wrong-wing propaganda.


----------



## ChrisL

http://www.larouchepub.com/eiw/publ...41118_029-alfred_kinsey_and_the_pedophile.pdf


----------



## Bob Blaylock

SassyIrishLass said:


> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time



  They should have known, a few years ago, when they tried to organize that big “boycott” of Chick-Fil-A, only to have that blow up in their faces, that they were getting very close to hitting a brick wall with regard for the public's willingness to tolerate the madness and filth that they have been trying to feed us.  But then I guess it is a defining characteristic of madness, and in turn, of modern liberalism, to be oblivious to obvious reality when it conflicts with their delusions.


----------



## ChrisL

Read my links, make the connections.  Connect the dots.  These "transgender" victims are nothing but macabre experiments.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are several.  Especially in warehouses.  In our office we have one each, men's room and ladies room that have shower.
Click to expand...


  The factory in which I used to work had showers.  In fact, one had to go through the locker rooms on the way in and out of the factory.  Just past the entrance, men went one way, women the other, through the locker rooms, into the factory.


----------



## ChrisL

Kinsey and Money were both seriously involved in the "transgender" movement.  Both of these men were highly disturbed individuals.


----------



## ChrisL

Dr. Kinsey did horrible experiments on children and babies and tried to say that pedophilia was just another "sexual orientation" and that incest could be "beneficial" to children.  He tried to convince people that children enjoyed having sex with adults too.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

SassyIrishLass said:


> Phys ed scares the [solid digestive waste] out of liberals



  Probably for a similar reason that the Second Amendment does.

  Do you think it's any coincidence that the wrong-wing is trying to de-masculinize men as well as disarm us?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO idea what caused this child's "problems."  This child could have been sexually abused.  It could have been that "he" felt his younger adopted sister got more attention (sibling rivalry gone awry) or many, many other things.  This is no reason to ruin your child's future ability to have children of his or her own or to surgically or hormonally alter them.
Click to expand...


  This child *is being sexually-abused*; and the crazy thing is that scumbags such as Slade3200 defend it, and somehow think that it helps their cause to boast about it.


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> Dr. Kinsey did horrible experiments on children and babies and tried to say that pedophilia was just another "sexual orientation" and that incest could be "beneficial" to children.  He tried to convince people that children enjoyed having sex with adults too.


No doubt he would've supported boys in girls showers and men in women's locker rooms.  It all goes hand in hand if you think about it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Does that matter?  The fact of the matter is some children have issues that are related to abuse and neglect, very serious issues.



  It seems to be one of the defining clichés of wrong-wing ideology, that it seeks to solve problems by applying even more extreme versions of what caused the problem in the first place.  Here, we have what appears possibly to be one of the more extreme and bizarre demonstrations of this.


----------



## Rambunctious

Convicted Sex Offender Leads Transgender Rights Effort in North Carolina - Breitbart

You can't make this stuff up...the man pushing gender neutral bathrooms in North Carolina is a convicted child molester and served time in prison for it. Obama has some nice friends...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

baileyn45 said:


> It's the equal rights end of it that baffles me. As i stated before, the boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and doesn't want to shower with boys. My daughter is not equal.



  The wrong-wing has a bizarre notion of what _“equality”_ is about.  It starts by insisting that evil must be treated as equal to good, perversion as equal to decency, failure as equal to success, parasitism as equal to productivity, madness as equal to reason; and in each case, the former ends up being treated as “more equal” than the latter.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> The wrong-wing has a bizarre notion of what _“equality”_ is about.  It starts by insisting that evil must be treated as equal to good, perversion as equal to decency, failure as equal to success, parasitism as equal to productivity, madness as equal to reason; and in each case, the former ends up being treated as “more equal” than the latter.


Yeah, and don't forget the fines and jail time if you resist "equality"...  Hitler would be so proud.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> You're the one that made the loser statement... And I agree about guys showering with your girls, I don't think they should.



  You speak with a forked tongue.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phys ed scares the [solid digestive waste] out of liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably for a similar reason that the Second Amendment does.
> 
> Do you think it's any coincidence that the wrong-wing is trying to de-masculinize men as well as disarm us?
Click to expand...

Who's trying to disarm you? ya paranoid freak...  Keep building up that military that you need to arm yourself to fight someday... Love ur logic, always gives me a smile


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And yet you keep arguing in favor of exactly that.
> 
> You have truly mastered the wrong-wing art of Orwellian doublethink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't keep arguing for that... You read my posts with bias because I called you a bigot... I am much more objective that you think I am... I pretty much stopped reading your garbage though... Adds nothing of value to the discussion.
Click to expand...


  What makes you think I care if you call me a _“bigot”_?  Pervert-loving scumbags such as you, have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that it no longer means anything.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And yet you keep arguing in favor of exactly that.
> 
> You have truly mastered the wrong-wing art of Orwellian doublethink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't keep arguing for that... You read my posts with bias because I called you a bigot... I am much more objective that you think I am... I pretty much stopped reading your garbage though... Adds nothing of value to the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think I care if you call me a _“bigot”_?  Pervert-loving scumbags such as you, have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that it no longer means anything.
Click to expand...

I don't think you care... I think you know its true and you just don't give a shit... you go ahead and keep crying "Pervert" I'm sure you've been doing it for a while...


----------



## Rambunctious

Convicted Sex Offender Leads Transgender Rights Effort in North Carolina - Breitbart


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And yet you keep arguing in favor of exactly that.
> 
> You have truly mastered the wrong-wing art of Orwellian doublethink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't keep arguing for that... You read my posts with bias because I called you a bigot... I am much more objective that you think I am... I pretty much stopped reading your garbage though... Adds nothing of value to the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think I care if you call me a _“bigot”_?  Pervert-loving scumbags such as you, have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that it no longer means anything.
Click to expand...


You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?


----------



## SmokeALib

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And yet you keep arguing in favor of exactly that.
> 
> You have truly mastered the wrong-wing art of Orwellian doublethink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't keep arguing for that... You read my posts with bias because I called you a bigot... I am much more objective that you think I am... I pretty much stopped reading your garbage though... Adds nothing of value to the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think I care if you call me a _“bigot”_?  Pervert-loving scumbags such as you, have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that it no longer means anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?
Click to expand...

Not hardly. It makes him a realist.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i don't think men should be showering with women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And yet you keep arguing in favor of exactly that.
> 
> You have truly mastered the wrong-wing art of Orwellian doublethink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't keep arguing for that... You read my posts with bias because I called you a bigot... I am much more objective that you think I am... I pretty much stopped reading your garbage though... Adds nothing of value to the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think I care if you call me a _“bigot”_?  Pervert-loving scumbags such as you, have cried _“Bigot!”_ so often and so much in vain, that it no longer means anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you care... I think you know its true and you just don't give a shit... you go ahead and keep crying "Pervert" I'm sure you've been doing it for a while...
Click to expand...


I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.


Aren't we all


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all
Click to expand...


Nope!  I don't have a liberal or conservative ideology.  I agree with and disagree with views from both because I am an independent thinker.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?



Don't get caught up in your crybully semantics and you'll understand.  If you understand what "perversion" means in the english language, you'd know it means a distortion of a natural thing.  Gay sex is the distortion of sex because sex evolved in nature for male and female to come together in coitus; the net result = offspring.  Each having a mother and father. 

"Transgender" takes that distortion a step further.  It literally looks at exactly what exists (male or female body presentation) and says "this isn't right, I'm going to drug it, & hack it up to try to change it to the opposite".  It's a perversion of the natural thing that exists to something that is dysfunctional.  Mutilated from its natural state.

Don't get all wound up about the word "pervert".  Merely understand its true meaning and use in the english language and then admit when the shoe fits.  Very easy.  No tantrums or fuss.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!  I don't have a liberal or conservative ideology.  I agree with and disagree with views from both because I am an independent thinker.
Click to expand...

Same here... I think the party system is worthless


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get caught up in your crybully semantics and you'll understand.  If you understand what "perversion" means in the english language, you'd know it means a distortion of a natural thing.  Gay sex is the distortion of sex because sex evolved in nature for male and female to come together in coitus; the net result = offspring.  Each having a mother and father.
> 
> "Transgender" takes that distortion a step further.  It literally looks at exactly what exists (male or female body presentation) and says "this isn't right, I'm going to drug it, & hack it up to try to change it to the opposite".  It's a perversion of the natural thing that exists to something that is dysfunctional.  Mutilated from its natural state.
> 
> Don't get all wound up about the word "pervert".  Merely understand its true meaning and use in the english language and then admit when the shoe fits.  Very easy.  No tantrums or fuss.
Click to expand...

What a load of crap. Lets just go to google and type in "pervert definition" 
_noun_
ˈpərvərt/

*1*.
a person whose sexual behavior is regarded as abnormal and unacceptable.
synonyms: deviant, degenerate;
The reason it is a bigoted comment is because it is negative, insulting, belittling and claims that these peoples actions are abnormal and *unacceptable.
*
Judgmental bastards


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?



Don't get caught up in your crybully semantics and you'll understand.  If you understand what "perversion" means in the english language, you'd know it means a distortion of a natural thing.  Gay sex is the distortion of sex because sex evolved in nature for male and female to come together in coitus; the net result = offspring.  Each having a mother and father.

"Transgender" takes that distortion a step further.  It literally looks at exactly what exists (male or female body presentation) and says "this isn't right, I'm going to drug it, & hack it up to try to change it to the opposite".  It's a perversion of the natural thing that exists to something that is dysfunctional.  Mutilated from its natural state.

Don't get all wound up about the word "pervert".  Merely understand its true meaning and use in the english language and then admit when the shoe fits.  Very easy.  No tantrums or fuss.


Slade3200 said:


> What a load of crap. Lets just go to google and type in "pervert definition"
> _noun_
> ˈpərvərt/
> 
> *1*.
> a person whose sexual behavior is regarded as abnormal and unacceptable.
> synonyms: deviant, degenerate;



You not only don't process reality well, you don't read well either.  I said "perversion" of which "pervert" is a derivative.  A perversion is a distortion of a natural thing.  




> * perversion*





> 5.
> Pathology. a change to what is unnatural or abnormal:
> a perversion of function or structure.  the definition of perversion



Now go back and read what I wrote.  Extract "pervert" from "perversion" and then apply meaning #5 of perversion from dictionary.com.


----------



## 007

What the leftist pervert that claims he's a girl looks like after he goes into a women's bathroom with my daughter...


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get caught up in your crybully semantics and you'll understand.  If you understand what "perversion" means in the english language, you'd know it means a distortion of a natural thing.  Gay sex is the distortion of sex because sex evolved in nature for male and female to come together in coitus; the net result = offspring.  Each having a mother and father.
> 
> "Transgender" takes that distortion a step further.  It literally looks at exactly what exists (male or female body presentation) and says "this isn't right, I'm going to drug it, & hack it up to try to change it to the opposite".  It's a perversion of the natural thing that exists to something that is dysfunctional.  Mutilated from its natural state.
> 
> Don't get all wound up about the word "pervert".  Merely understand its true meaning and use in the english language and then admit when the shoe fits.  Very easy.  No tantrums or fuss.
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of crap. Lets just go to google and type in "pervert definition"
> _noun_
> ˈpərvərt/
> 
> *1*.
> a person whose sexual behavior is regarded as abnormal and unacceptable.
> synonyms: deviant, degenerate;
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You not only don't process reality well, you don't read well either.  I said "perversion" of which "pervert" is a derivative.  A perversion is a distortion of a natural thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * perversion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> Pathology. a change to what is unnatural or abnormal:
> a perversion of function or structure.  the definition of perversion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now go back and read what I wrote.  Extract "pervert" from "perversion" and then apply meaning #5 of perversion from dictionary.com.
Click to expand...

Don't play stupid word games. The word pervert with derogatory intent along with many others have been thrown out by the dipshit you're defending. Why you defend him? I got no clue


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> I don't think you [Slade3200] are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.



  Let him be known by the company that he chooses to keep, by the side that he chooses to take.

  He chooses to keep the company of perverts, and to take their side against women and girls who they threaten and victimize.  That is all that anyone needs to know about his character.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you [Slade3200] are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let him be known by the company that he chooses to keep, by the side that he chooses to take.
> 
> He chooses to keep the company of perverts, and to take their side against women and girls who they threaten and victimize.  That is all that anyone needs to know about his character.
Click to expand...

I rest my case


----------



## Againsheila

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter, the fact of the matter is this law allows boys/men in the girls/women's shower.  That alone makes it bad.


----------



## Againsheila

baileyn45 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
Click to expand...


Well, to be fair, around here, while showering after gym was a requirement when I was in school, now it's an elective.  Still I wouldn't want any boy/man watching me shower or sharing the shower with me.  The only answer to this is $billions more tax dollars to redo all the locker rooms so that each shower and changing area is individual and has walls floor to ceiling with a locking door.


----------



## Contumacious

007 said:


> What the leftist pervert that claims he's a girl looks like after he goes into a women's bathroom with my daughter...




Did that happen in SLC? He looks like Jake Starkiev. The sly dog.

.


----------



## Againsheila

Siete said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point. The left says trans people should be able to go to the bathroom where they wish. Fine. Oh and by the way your 14 yr old daughter MUST shower with boys. They take a simple idea and turn it into a warped insult to our children. What is it with the left and their total disdain for our daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your 14 year old daughter play boys football or basketball ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's a gymnast....you're an idiot...and stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gymnast=athletic locker room
> 
> now name ONE restroom with showers other than an athletic facility ..
Click to expand...


The building I used to work in, before they sent my job to India, had showers.


----------



## Againsheila

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, what are you arguing about?  If you agree it is delusional.  It would be the same idea as giving a person who THINKS she is fat a surgery and putting her life and health at risk to feed that delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> People who are fat do get surgery to help them get healthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did my post say?  Did you ignore the capital letters there?  I'm beginning to think YOU are delusional too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies, I read it too fast... Fact is there is a treatment process that has been developed by medical professionals from years of study and experience working with Transgenders. Many medical professionals have agreed on the process that is being used 1. Therapy 2. Hormones 3. Surgery   In many cases 1. does the trick and it hopefully gets better and more effective.
> 
> You don't have to believe that a Tran woman is a woman, you just have to believe that them living as a woman is the best solution for their mental health, which in turn is better for our society as a whole. It's fine if you disagree, there are many medical professionals that disagree and it is a necessary debate for them to have so our treatments can advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the mean time my daughter gets to shower with boys. Let me get this straight. The boy THINKS he's a girl and doesn't WANT to shower with boys. My daughter IS a girl and is FORCED to shower with a boy. And some how this is equality? Warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, If a boy is a transgirl they aren't going to shower or expose themselves as they are ashamed of their body and don't identify with it. Most don't use the bathroom in school, they hold it till they get home or they get special privileges to use a private bathroom in the teachers office.
> We aren't talking about normal boys in the showers with the girls.  I'd suggest you look into some stories and gain some insight into what a transchild goes through.  Its a complicated issue and we have a long way to go before we get to a consensus solution
Click to expand...


And then there's this guy:  Bathroom access for transgender teen divides town - CNN.com


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> These people need therapy to show them that their "gender identity" is not the end all/be all.  That there are many, many other things about being just a "person" can make you happy.  If they are SO obsessed with this idea, then that, in and of itself, seems like a mental illness to me, some kind of obsessive/compulsive disorder perhaps.


GID is a recognized mental disorder, not a mental illness.  However, it can certain develop into one.

*Psychotherapeutic treatment of GID was used extensively before 1970 and is used today.  Some children would snap out of the disorder before puberty, however studies show that such improvement had little relation to the treatment and was more likely a misdiagnosis.  

Today psychologists and psychiatrists attempt to diagnosis the disorder.  Once they have a diagnosis, they attempt to help the patient adapt to the situation.  The goal is not to change how the person feels about his or her gender. Instead, the goal is to deal with the distress that may come with those feelings.  In some cases the therapy is successful enough that the patient can live with the disorder and function in society.  However, if the patient can not adapt by the time they go into puberty,  they usually get a lot worse as their body changes.  This is why there is so much interest in delaying puberty with drugs, a very controversial treatment.*
Parents Consider Treatment to Delay Son's Puberty


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Flopper said:


> GID is a recognized mental disorder, not a mental illness.



  As if calling it a _“mental disorder”_ instead of a _“mental illness”_ changes anything.

  Calling a thing by a different name does not change what it is.  But then, this is a point that is probably lost on anyone who thinks that calling a man a woman can make it so.


----------



## Flopper

Bob Blaylock said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> GID is a recognized mental disorder, not a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if calling it a _“mental disorder”_ instead of a _“mental illness”_ changes anything.
> 
> Calling a thing by a different name does not change what it is.  But then, this is a point that is probably lost on anyone who thinks that calling a man a woman can make it so.
Click to expand...

*Accusing someone of calling a man a woman is a rather silly attempt to discredit your opposition.  

The 23rd chromosome pair determines sex, (XX or XY).  A person is either male of female.  There is no known way to the change it.  Sex change therapy is a a misnomer.  It does not change sex.  It changes physical and emotional characteristics we associate with a sex.*


----------



## Flopper

Againsheila said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one blew up in the left's faces. They pushed too far this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from athletic locker rooms, name me one womans restroom that has showers ...
> 
> ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every school has them. the children you stupid fuck, the children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> my daughter teaches, aside from alethetic locker rooms in field houses showers do not exist in schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of Phys Ed. My daughter is REQUIRED to take it. Don't take it, don't graduate. They are basically threatening my daughter with not receiving a diploma unless she showers with boys. In my home town the school board is elected and after the last public meeting they are running scared. We've already put together an alternate ticket and they will be looking for a job come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, around here, while showering after gym was a requirement when I was in school, now it's an elective.  Still I wouldn't want any boy/man watching me shower or sharing the shower with me.  The only answer to this is $billions more tax dollars to redo all the locker rooms so that each shower and changing area is individual and has walls floor to ceiling with a locking door.
Click to expand...

*Did you know that separate facilities for men or women are a rather recent development?  Up till about 200 years ago there were no separate facilities for women.  The idea of separate facilities rose out of several contemporary movements in the 1800 hundreds in England and America. 

Women's growing presence in the factory workforce, and in public life more generally, triggered a paternalistic impulse to "protect" women from the full force of the world outside their homes, which manifested itself architecturally in a bizarre parallel world of spaces for women adjacent to but separate from men's—ladies' reading rooms at libraries, parlors at department stores, separate entrances at post offices and banks, and their own car on trains, intentionally placed at the very end so that male passengers could chivalrously bear the brunt in the event of a collision.  The jump from ladies parlor cars and reading rooms to ladies only restrooms was not hard to make.

Today, separate facilities serve no real purpose.  They are relics of the past.  They certainly add to construction cost.  Women often have to wait in long lines while men breeze in and out of their restroom.  However, the major concern is the safety aspect particular when young children enter segregated-sex adult spaces alone.   The fact that separate facilities means less traffic in each attracts pedophiles, rapist, and muggers.  It's time to move into the 21st century with restroom facilities.*


----------



## skye

I am not comfortable peeing in a  bathroom with men who regard themselves as women

I am not going to pee  there

nope....also I am shy

what a silly thing this to have men and women pee in the same habitat


----------



## Ame®icano

Silhouette said:


> The REALITY of the democratic party is that a candidate who is opposed to men in women's showers would N-E-V-E-R get the nomination.  Hard to win the election if you can't get nominated.



They're so afraid of being labeled if they don't fall in line.

But this is true for most of politicians from both parties.


----------



## Slade3200

skye said:


> I am not comfortable peeing in a  bathroom with men who regard themselves as women
> 
> I am not going to pee  there
> 
> nope....also I am shy
> 
> what a silly thing this to have men and women pee in the same habitat


It's weird either way. Imagine the face of a little boy when he sees somebody who looks like his mom walk out of a stall and apply her makeup. Either way there are going to be objections and discomfort from people who don't understand or accept transgenders


----------



## Ame®icano

Againsheila said:


> I know as a girl I didn't want boys watching me shower.  Why does a guys comfort come ahead of the girls comfort in the girls locker room?



But you're all grown now.


----------



## Ame®icano

Siete said:


> this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan.



... that feeling when you realize you have no argument.


----------



## Siete

Ame®icano said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that feeling when you realize you have no argument.
Click to expand...


here's my argument ..

you walk up to a restroom and there's a transgender symbol on the door ... if thats a problem for you WALK AWAY, if not go in and pee.


364 pages of idiots trying to solve an issue and the issue isn't even an issue unless you're too damn stupid to make a choice.

this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan ... but I repeat myself.


----------



## Silhouette

Siete said:


> here's my argument ..
> 
> you walk up to a restroom and there's a transgender symbol on the door ... if thats a problem for you WALK AWAY, if not go in and pee.



Here's my argument: Restrooms are not all we're talking about...

you walk up to a women's communal shower/locker room and there's a men-pretending-to-be-women symbol on the door... if that's a problem for the 17 million women rape survivors, they WALK AWAY, if not, go in and be forced to stand naked next to naked strange men in order to use the gym, the pool, or whatever else facility that is.

If these women have PTSD, that's not the fault of men pretending to be women.  Those women will just have to do without the pool, club, gym or what have you.  It's not like they NEED access to these types of physical therapies.  Women are always subdominant to men.  Don't be dumb!


----------



## Silhouette

Ame®icano said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know as a girl I didn't want boys watching me shower.  Why does a guys comfort come ahead of the girls comfort in the girls locker room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're all grown now.
Click to expand...


So are the 17 million women rape survivors.  Still won't erase their PTSD when they see a man-pretending-to-be-a-woman standing naked next to them in the ladies shower room/locker room.


----------



## Silhouette

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people need therapy to show them that their "gender identity" is not the end all/be all.  That there are many, many other things about being just a "person" can make you happy.  If they are SO obsessed with this idea, then that, in and of itself, seems like a mental illness to me, some kind of obsessive/compulsive disorder perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> GID is a recognized mental disorder
Click to expand...


Mental disorders are not classes of people.  They do not possess civil rights to force others to enable their delusions.  This is where your false premise of "behavior = race" starts to push up daisies..


----------



## ChrisL

Siete said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that feeling when you realize you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's my argument ..
> 
> you walk up to a restroom and there's a transgender symbol on the door ... if thats a problem for you WALK AWAY, if not go in and pee.
> 
> 
> 364 pages of idiots trying to solve an issue and the issue isn't even an issue unless you're too damn stupid to make a choice.
> 
> this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan ... but I repeat myself.
Click to expand...


You belong in the "shitcan" with your garbage mouth and garbage attitude.  If you don't like what you're reading, then WALK AWAY.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's my argument ..
> 
> you walk up to a restroom and there's a transgender symbol on the door ... if thats a problem for you WALK AWAY, if not go in and pee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my argument: Restrooms are not all we're talking about...
> 
> you walk up to a women's communal shower/locker room and there's a men-pretending-to-be-women symbol on the door... if that's a problem for the 17 million women rape survivors, they WALK AWAY, if not, go in and be forced to stand naked next to naked strange men in order to use the gym, the pool, or whatever else facility that is.
> 
> If these women have PTSD, that's not the fault of men pretending to be women.  Those women will just have to do without the pool, club, gym or what have you.  It's not like they NEED access to these types of physical therapies.  Women are always subdominant to men.  Don't be dumb!
Click to expand...

I've already discredited your 17million rape victims arguement... Remember the ol election discussion you bowed out of? women support the transgender cause, including rape victims. Some oppose but many don't. Our political leaders are running in support of it because that's where the votes are.

Try a new argument


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I've already discredited your 17million rape victims arguement... Remember the ol election discussion you bowed out of? women support the transgender cause, including rape victims. Some oppose but many don't. Our political leaders are running in support of it because that's where the votes are.
> 
> Try a new argument


If your Church of LGBT paid 6 or 7 women to say they were rape survivors and "still approved of showering with strange men", I remain unimpressed.  Let's talk to some of the gals who were actually raped and get their take on showering naked with strange men behind doors marked "women".  I got news for ya...the court is going to protect women before it protects men-pretending-to-be-women.  Just ask Justice Ginsburg..


----------



## Againsheila

Ame®icano said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know as a girl I didn't want boys watching me shower.  Why does a guys comfort come ahead of the girls comfort in the girls locker room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're all grown now.
Click to expand...


And there are new girls in those same showers....


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already discredited your 17million rape victims arguement... Remember the ol election discussion you bowed out of? women support the transgender cause, including rape victims. Some oppose but many don't. Our political leaders are running in support of it because that's where the votes are.
> 
> Try a new argument
> 
> 
> 
> If your Church of LGBT paid 6 or 7 women to say they were rape survivors and "still approved of showering with strange men", I remain unimpressed.  Let's talk to some of the gals who were actually raped and get their take on showering naked with strange men behind doors marked "women".  I got news for ya...the court is going to protect women before it protects men-pretending-to-be-women.  Just ask Justice Ginsburg..
Click to expand...

I could accuse your side of the same thing. Fact is when you said Hillary supports it so she could get elected you admitted that voters, comprised of a majority of women, are in support of the trans movement. I've also posted links to multiple rape and abuse woman groups that contradict your statement. Stop using the 17 million rape victim argument, it's been disproven. 

I've been saying this whole time that this issue is complicated, you paint me as this "church of LGBT goer" whatever that means... But I'm actually closer to your POV than you think. I just think education, acceptance, and compassion needs to be used in the argument instead of the ignorant hate slurs I hear from many on your side. We need to put forth good ideas and have compromise... Being objective and understanding the concerns of both sides is key. A trait seriously lacking for most on this board.


----------



## Silhouette

No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..

There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.


----------



## deltex1

The solution to the sexual identity/who shits where dilemma....portapotties.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.


It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.

Your 17 million argument is inaccurate and manipulative. You've acknowledged women's support of the trans cause through Clintons political motives, and for your rape victims spin, If you insist  on continuing with that exaggeration, I'll simply respond with this link from now on.

A collilition of over 250 women's groups... That ain't a paid spokesperson as you claim.

Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.





Slade3200 said:


> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.



What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).

Go.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
Click to expand...

I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that? 

 As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
Click to expand...


How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
Click to expand...






Works for me either way.  Why not you?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
Click to expand...

In what way is that taking the trans cause into consideration?


----------



## Jack4jill

And you want him in the ladies room?  I think not.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way is that taking the trans cause into consideration?
Click to expand...


I don't care about that.  I don't want pervs in the bathroom with me.  If they still have a penis, they could easily just be perverts.  At least if they're postop, you know they are seriously fucked up.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> And you want him in the ladies room?  I think not.



Why do you people keep going on the internet to find these types of examples.  These aren't what your typical "transgender" individuals look like.  We've all seen them.  We all know what they REALLY look like.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me either way.  Why not you?
Click to expand...


Man hands.  Lol.


----------



## Ame®icano

Siete said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that feeling when you realize you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here's my argument ..
> 
> you walk up to a restroom and there's a transgender symbol on the door ... if thats a problem for you WALK AWAY, if not go in and pee.
> 
> 
> 364 pages of idiots trying to solve an issue and the issue isn't even an issue unless you're too damn stupid to make a choice.
> 
> this fucking thread belongs in the shitcan ... but I repeat myself.
Click to expand...


I got no problem walking away from the restroom that is not designated for my gender. 

Why does it matter how many pages are there? My forum settings shows 74 pages... Your "364 pages" argument sounds like "it's current year" argument, that lefties use when they know they've lost and they're ready to walk away. You don't like it, walk away...


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way is that taking the trans cause into consideration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that.  I don't want pervs in the bathroom with me.  If they still have a penis, they could easily just be perverts.  At least if they're postop, you know they are seriously fucked up.
Click to expand...

Youve made it very clear that you don't care... Problem is many people do care, hence the debate


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way is that taking the trans cause into consideration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that.  I don't want pervs in the bathroom with me.  If they still have a penis, they could easily just be perverts.  At least if they're postop, you know they are seriously fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve made it very clear that you don't care... Problem is many people do care, hence the debate
Click to expand...


If they have a penis, they should be using the men's room because they are men.  End debate.


----------



## Ame®icano

Silhouette said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know as a girl I didn't want boys watching me shower.  Why does a guys comfort come ahead of the girls comfort in the girls locker room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're all grown now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the 17 million women rape survivors.  Still won't erase their PTSD when they see a man-pretending-to-be-a-woman standing naked next to them in the ladies shower room/locker room.
Click to expand...


Take it easy, I'm completely on your side on this. Notice a smiley at the end of my sentence...

This push for sharing restrooms did not come from normal women, since no normal women wants to be forced share restroom with opposite sex. If we look where the push comes from, we'll get many answers to our questions, and a solution as well.


----------



## Silhouette

Ame®icano said:


> Why does it matter how many pages are there? My forum settings shows 74 pages... Your "364 pages" argument sounds like "it's current year" argument, that lefties use when they know they've lost and they're ready to walk away. You don't like it, walk away...



"Why is everyone talking about this??  It's a non-issue!  Everyone's on board!"  

Seen that one a thousand times here when they are DESPERATE for a topic to GO AWAY.

This one they know is the King of Achilles heels for their legal coup.  They went too far.  The cat's out of the bag and now they can't shove it back in.  And oh the cost when that snowball reverses direction and starts heading towards the flaws in their older arguments...


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way is that taking the trans cause into consideration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that.  I don't want pervs in the bathroom with me.  If they still have a penis, they could easily just be perverts.  At least if they're postop, you know they are seriously fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve made it very clear that you don't care... Problem is many people do care, hence the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they have a penis, they should be using the men's room because they are men.  End debate.
Click to expand...

Well the DOJ disagrees with you and so do the two front runners for the next presidency so I don't think this debate is going to end at your statement. Might want to switch gears towards a more proactive argument. It may mean opening yourself up to learn about the trans cause... I know it's tough


----------



## Ame®icano

Silhouette said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many pages are there? My forum settings shows 74 pages... Your "364 pages" argument sounds like "it's current year" argument, that lefties use when they know they've lost and they're ready to walk away. You don't like it, walk away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why is everyone talking about this??  It's a non-issue!  Everyone's on board!"
> 
> Seen that one a thousand times here when they are DESPERATE for a topic to GO AWAY.
> 
> This one they know is the King of Achilles heels for their legal coup.  They went too far.  The cat's out of the bag and now they can't shove it back in.  And oh the cost when that snowball reverses direction and starts heading towards the flaws in their older arguments...
Click to expand...


If topic goes away, they take it as our acceptance on their issue and then they push even harder. I believe that they plotting to push their agenda one way or another, regardless of what we think or say.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Well the DOJ disagrees with you and so do the two front runners for the next presidency so I don't think this debate is going to end at your statement. Might want to switch gears towards a more proactive argument. It may mean opening yourself up to learn about the trans cause... I know it's tough



DOJ are puppets in hands of politicians. They no longer serve justice, but the agenda of their puppet masters.

So why would I care that they agree or disagree with me, when they're letting real criminals go and making criminals out of law abiding people?


----------



## Silhouette

Well put.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Well the DOJ disagrees with you and so do the two front runners for the next presidency so I don't think this debate is going to end at your statement. Might want to switch gears towards a more proactive argument. It may mean opening yourself up to learn about the trans cause... I know it's tough





Ame®icano said:


> DOJ are puppets in hands of politicians. They no longer serve justice, but the agenda of their puppet masters.
> 
> So why would I care that they agree or disagree with me, when they're letting real criminals go and making criminals out of law abiding people?


The DOJ is also having its attorneys disciplined for intentionally misleading the Public.  And also a judge has Ordered that Loretta Lynch and her team not mislead the public anymore.  An example of that would be the DOJ insisting that "men are actually legally women".  Currently, Loretta Lynch is in contempt of court for her lawsuit filed against North Carolina.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many pages are there? My forum settings shows 74 pages... Your "364 pages" argument sounds like "it's current year" argument, that lefties use when they know they've lost and they're ready to walk away. You don't like it, walk away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why is everyone talking about this??  It's a non-issue!  Everyone's on board!"
> 
> Seen that one a thousand times here when they are DESPERATE for a topic to GO AWAY.
> 
> This one they know is the King of Achilles heels for their legal coup.  They went too far.  The cat's out of the bag and now they can't shove it back in.  And oh the cost when that snowball reverses direction and starts heading towards the flaws in their older arguments...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If topic goes away, they take it as our acceptance on their issue and then they push even harder. I believe that they plotting to push their agenda one way or another, regardless of what we think or say.
Click to expand...

Agenda?  Like reality as in, we have people who are transgender?


----------



## Ame®icano

Siete said:


> I played football 7th grade through college .. I've been in more field houses than most of you have iQ points. When we traveled, more often than not, as visitors we used the womens side of the facility ... NEVER have I seen womens showers in a fieldhouse that ween't fully closed, sides and doors... EVER.
> 
> just like the stalls with commodes, only bigger.
> 
> the end.



So they let you use women side of facility. Were there any women there at the time? No? I wonder why...

But anyways, you like the bare feeling being there, I get it.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the DOJ disagrees with you and so do the two front runners for the next presidency so I don't think this debate is going to end at your statement. Might want to switch gears towards a more proactive argument. It may mean opening yourself up to learn about the trans cause... I know it's tough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ are puppets in hands of politicians. They no longer serve justice, but the agenda of their puppet masters.
> 
> So why would I care that they agree or disagree with me, when they're letting real criminals go and making criminals out of law abiding people?
Click to expand...

I have no problem with you voicing concerns or opposition... Just be realistic about the situation. The puppet master argument is tired exaggerated and old... They have reason and purpose for what they do. They feel justified and have support. You have every right to oppose but be honest


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many pages are there? My forum settings shows 74 pages... Your "364 pages" argument sounds like "it's current year" argument, that lefties use when they know they've lost and they're ready to walk away. You don't like it, walk away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why is everyone talking about this??  It's a non-issue!  Everyone's on board!"
> 
> Seen that one a thousand times here when they are DESPERATE for a topic to GO AWAY.
> 
> This one they know is the King of Achilles heels for their legal coup.  They went too far.  The cat's out of the bag and now they can't shove it back in.  And oh the cost when that snowball reverses direction and starts heading towards the flaws in their older arguments...
Click to expand...


It is quite comical that you think this issue is going to led to banning gay marriage again. The fact you can't do anything about queers marrying is eating you alive and I fucking love it. lol


----------



## Ame®icano

SmokeALib said:


> The perfect Obama legacy - bathrooms. Both full of shit.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If topic goes away, they take it as our acceptance on their issue and then they push even harder. I believe that they plotting to push their agenda one way or another, regardless of what we think or say.
> 
> 
> 
> Agenda?  Like reality as in, we have people who are transgender?
Click to expand...


Reality is that we have pedophiles too. 

Agenda is to force everyone to fall in line without questioning the reason and consequences.

Have lefties asked women what they actually want?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ are puppets in hands of politicians. They no longer serve justice, but the agenda of their puppet masters.
> 
> So why would I care that they agree or disagree with me, when they're letting real criminals go and making criminals out of law abiding people?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you voicing concerns or opposition... Just be realistic about the situation. The puppet master argument is tired exaggerated and old... They have reason and purpose for what they do. They feel justified and have support. You have every right to oppose but be honest
Click to expand...


So tell me, what's there reason and purpose in this case? Isn't this a State's problem?

We have a constitution and laws. They "feel" justified. I don't give a shit about their feelings. Should they follow their feelings or the law? Oh, I forgot, they follow the puppet masters agenda.


----------



## Seawytch

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want him in the ladies room?  I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you people keep going on the internet to find these types of examples.  These aren't what your typical "transgender" individuals look like.  We've all seen them.  We all know what they REALLY look like.
Click to expand...


Actually that is exactly what a female to male trans looks like. 

I think the next trans weightlifting competition should be in NC.






Time for old fashioned "sit ins". We can call them trans ins.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If topic goes away, they take it as our acceptance on their issue and then they push even harder. I believe that they plotting to push their agenda one way or another, regardless of what we think or say.
> 
> 
> 
> Agenda?  Like reality as in, we have people who are transgender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality is that we have pedophiles too.
> 
> Agenda is to force everyone to fall in line without questioning the reason and consequences.
> 
> Have lefties asked women what they actually want?
Click to expand...

Agendas are policy solutions to a problem. They are supposed to be debated and figured out with consensus support. Your fall in line, no questioning statement is total BS.

And I've answered the women question. It's divided but many do support the trans cause.


----------



## Flopper

Slade3200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not comfortable peeing in a  bathroom with men who regard themselves as women
> 
> I am not going to pee  there
> 
> nope....also I am shy
> 
> what a silly thing this to have men and women pee in the same habitat
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird either way. Imagine the face of a little boy when he sees somebody who looks like his mom walk out of a stall and apply her makeup. Either way there are going to be objections and discomfort from people who don't understand or accept transgenders
Click to expand...

*But isn't that the way it has always been.  Imagine the face of a little boy when he sees a black man walking into a white only restroom, or when he's the only kid in class whose Mom doesn't attend the end of school party because she has to work, or when he sees little girls walking into the previously boys cloak room or when he sees a picture of a woman's Vagina in a book.   Actually kids are very accepting of change compared to their parents. *


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Agendas are policy solutions to a problem. *They are supposed to be debated and figured out with consensus support.* Your fall in line, no questioning statement is total BS.
> 
> And I've answered the women question. It's divided but many do support the trans cause.



Please show me the debate and consensus on this issue before the dictator issued Directive to schools what they must do to get their funding. 

Links please, not feelings.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ are puppets in hands of politicians. They no longer serve justice, but the agenda of their puppet masters.
> 
> So why would I care that they agree or disagree with me, when they're letting real criminals go and making criminals out of law abiding people?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you voicing concerns or opposition... Just be realistic about the situation. The puppet master argument is tired exaggerated and old... They have reason and purpose for what they do. They feel justified and have support. You have every right to oppose but be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, what's there reason and purpose in this case? Isn't this a State's problem?
> 
> We have a constitution and laws. They "feel" justified. I don't give a shit about their feelings. Should they follow their feelings or the law? Oh, I forgot, they follow the puppet masters agenda.
Click to expand...

It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities. 
Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
Click to expand...


You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.


----------



## Flopper

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agendas are policy solutions to a problem. *They are supposed to be debated and figured out with consensus support.* Your fall in line, no questioning statement is total BS.
> 
> And I've answered the women question. It's divided but many do support the trans cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the debate and consensus on this issue before the dictator issued Directive to schools what they must do to get their funding.
> 
> Links please, not feelings.
Click to expand...

Regulations and directories that are supported by the law, do not require debate and certainly not consensus.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.



"Gender they identify with". 

Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agendas are policy solutions to a problem. *They are supposed to be debated and figured out with consensus support.* Your fall in line, no questioning statement is total BS.
> 
> And I've answered the women question. It's divided but many do support the trans cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the debate and consensus on this issue before the dictator issued Directive to schools what they must do to get their funding.
> 
> Links please, not feelings.
Click to expand...

It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
Click to expand...

Dogs are usually male or female, and piss in the yard.

We could section of a bit of grass if that makes you feel better?


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agendas are policy solutions to a problem. *They are supposed to be debated and figured out with consensus support.* Your fall in line, no questioning statement is total BS.
> 
> And I've answered the women question. It's divided but many do support the trans cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the debate and consensus on this issue before the dictator issued Directive to schools what they must do to get their funding.
> 
> Links please, not feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regulations and directories that are supported by the law, do not require debate and certainly not consensus.
Click to expand...


What law exactly is supporting his blackmail to schools?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gender they identify with".
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
Click to expand...

Don't be a douche... There are ways to set up standards. I've laid out ideas in a previous post


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agendas are policy solutions to a problem. *They are supposed to be debated and figured out with consensus support.* Your fall in line, no questioning statement is total BS.
> 
> And I've answered the women question. It's divided but many do support the trans cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the debate and consensus on this issue before the dictator issued Directive to schools what they must do to get their funding.
> 
> Links please, not feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin
Click to expand...


It's happening as we speak, so debate is not over. Then why commie didn't wait for he debate to finish before he issue the directive? Oh, wait, he knows everything the best.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are usually male or female, and piss in the yard.
> 
> We could section of a bit of grass if that makes you feel better?
Click to expand...


Riiiight. People that identify as dogs are not the issue, they don't fit the agenda so they can piss outside. Are you going to pick after them?


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
Click to expand...


Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are usually male or female, and piss in the yard.
> 
> We could section of a bit of grass if that makes you feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiight. People that identify as dogs are not the issue, they don't fit the agenda so they can piss outside. Are you going to pick after them?
Click to expand...


Bring a poop bag!


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin



OK.

Game #1: Define what a "transgender woman" is in precise legal terms to justify letting these men behind doors marked "women"; and why we must force women to accept them behind doors marked "women".  Game #1 is for the DOJ and the LGBT cult (same thing) to produce clarification for the American public on how "men are actually women". 

Go.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
Click to expand...

Transgender kids always get therapy.  It's part of the process.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gender they identify with".
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a douche... There are ways to set up standards. I've laid out ideas in a previous post
Click to expand...


Douche?

Weird world of the grown men who enjoy dressing up as DOGS.

Meet Mr. Puppy, Hexy and Tibo. I know, it's just a role play, so was the man dressing up as a women, but how long before we are forced to accommodate for their needs?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender kids always get therapy.  It's part of the process.
Click to expand...


Therapy from a "gender specialist" and NOT a psychiatrist.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gender they identify with".
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a douche... There are ways to set up standards. I've laid out ideas in a previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Douche?
> 
> Weird world of the grown men who enjoy dressing up as DOGS.
> 
> Meet Mr. Puppy, Hexy and Tibo. I know, it's just a role play, but how long before we are forced to accommodate for their needs?
Click to expand...


I saw an episode on a guy who thought he was a dog on Tosh 2.0.  Lol.  Hilarious.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agendas are policy solutions to a problem. *They are supposed to be debated and figured out with consensus support.* Your fall in line, no questioning statement is total BS.
> 
> And I've answered the women question. It's divided but many do support the trans cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the debate and consensus on this issue before the dictator issued Directive to schools what they must do to get their funding.
> 
> Links please, not feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's happening as we speak, so debate is not over. Then why commie didn't wait for he debate to finish before he issue the directive? Oh, wait, he knows everything the best.
Click to expand...

With all the gridlock in congress, the conventional route has proven grossly ineffective. I think Obama Is fed up and in his last few months he is going to push for action where he can. Again I don't agree with what he did, but I understand why he did it.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Game #1: Define what a "transgender woman" is in precise legal terms to justify letting these men behind doors marked "women"; and why we must force women to accept them behind doors marked "women".  Game #1 is for the DOJ and the LGBT cult (same thing) to produce clarification for the American public on how "men are actually women".
> 
> Go.
Click to expand...

In legal terms?  1. A person identified at birth as either male or female who at some point in the future rejects their assigned or anatomical sex for the opposite. 2. A person transitioning from one sex to the other.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender kids always get therapy.  It's part of the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapy from a "gender specialist" and NOT a psychiatrist.
Click to expand...

Transgender kids see many doctors.  You can stop worrying now.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
Click to expand...


I was answering his question that relate to the video he posted. I suspect there was lot of unknown there. The way I saw it, that boy started acting weird when they adopted little girl and she got all the attention.

Why am I saying that? My older daughter went nutz when she realized that she's gonna have little sister.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gender they identify with".
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a douche... There are ways to set up standards. I've laid out ideas in a previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Douche?
> 
> Weird world of the grown men who enjoy dressing up as DOGS.
> 
> Meet Mr. Puppy, Hexy and Tibo. I know, it's just a role play, so was the man dressing up as a women, but how long before we are forced to accommodate for their needs?
Click to expand...

We already do.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was answering his question that relate to the video he posted. I suspect there was lot of unknown there. The way I saw it, that boy kid started acting weird when they adopted little girl and she got all the attention.
> 
> Why am I saying that? My older daughter went nutz when she realized that she's gonna have little sister.
Click to expand...


That's what I thought when I watched the video too.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gender they identify with".
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a douche... There are ways to set up standards. I've laid out ideas in a previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Douche?
> 
> Weird world of the grown men who enjoy dressing up as DOGS.
> 
> Meet Mr. Puppy, Hexy and Tibo. I know, it's just a role play, so was the man dressing up as a women, but how long before we are forced to accommodate for their needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already do.
Click to expand...


Don't forget about the bronies!  Are you a bronie bigot or something?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?


----------



## Jack4jill

Bad dog, stay off the couch!


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fed problem if deemed an equal rights issue, that's what is being discussed right now. What is transgender, what defines gender and gender identity, how does it apply to our public facilities.
> Transgenders want to use the restroom they identify with, that's their goal. We need to find a way to recognize their cause while respecting the privacy of other citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gender they identify with".
> 
> Sure. Some people imagine they're dogs. Should they get their own restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be a douche... There are ways to set up standards. I've laid out ideas in a previous post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Douche?
> 
> Weird world of the grown men who enjoy dressing up as DOGS.
> 
> Meet Mr. Puppy, Hexy and Tibo. I know, it's just a role play, so was the man dressing up as a women, but how long before we are forced to accommodate for their needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the bronies!  Are you a bronie bigot or something?  Lol.
Click to expand...

And we have a new winner, for what not the mention at Thanksgiving dinner with the family.




Wonder what his bedtime is?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> With all the gridlock in congress, the conventional route has proven grossly ineffective. I think Obama Is fed up and in his last few months he is going to push for action where he can. Again I don't agree with what he did, but I understand why he did it.



Gridlock is also part of the process. I don't care if he's fed up, he's not there to write the laws, he's there to enforce them.

Your "understanding" is part of the problem, because even you don't agree (which I doubt) you giving him free pass, since you "understand".


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?


They tried to find normal once, it's impossible.  It doesn't exist in humans.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Bad dog, stay off the couch!



Lemme guess, she likes it doggy style.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
Click to expand...

They all go to therapy, it's part of the transition process


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad dog, stay off the couch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme guess, she likes it doggy style.
Click to expand...

I consider this progress.  A dog who can open their own damn door to be let in or out.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Game #1: Define what a "transgender woman" is in precise legal terms to justify letting these men behind doors marked "women"; and why we must force women to accept them behind doors marked "women".  Game #1 is for the DOJ and the LGBT cult (same thing) to produce clarification for the American public on how "men are actually women".
> 
> Go.
Click to expand...

I already answered that in a previous post. I'm not going to repeat myself.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all go to therapy, it's part of the transition process
Click to expand...


To a gender specialist.  They are immediately referred to a gender specialist instead of a legitimate psychiatrist, and this was already explained to you earlier, and I even posted links!


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin





Silhouette said:


> OK.
> 
> Game #1: Define what a "transgender woman" is in precise legal terms to justify letting these men behind doors marked "women"; and why we must force women to accept them behind doors marked "women".  Game #1 is for the DOJ and the LGBT cult (same thing) to produce clarification for the American public on how "men are actually women".
> 
> Go.





Jack4jill said:


> In legal terms?  1. A person identified at birth as either male or female who at some point in the future rejects their assigned or anatomical sex for the opposite. 2. A person transitioning from one sex to the other.



1. How were they identified at birth as a male or female?  Can they also legally reject the race they were born as?  Can they reject being human too or is this just limited to rejecting one's physical sex?  And if distinctly different, how; if the sole means of determining reality is the subjective layman's opinion of himself as patient?

2. A person cannot transition from one sex to the other.  He can mutilate himself.  He can do tons of plastic surgery, take carcinogenic hormones, but he'll never be a female.  Ever.  Just a mutilated halfling.  Statistically depressed and still suicidal. 

Your recipe for curing mental illness by attacking the human body is not society's mandate to enable "as normal".  I feel for these people you're misleading.  I really do.  But once misled, we are under no obligation to oblige their self-diagnosis and 'treatments".


----------



## ChrisL

Boomer the man dog.  

CeWEBrity Profile - Boomer the Dog - Uncensored


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender kids always get therapy.  It's part of the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapy from a "gender specialist" and NOT a psychiatrist.
Click to expand...

What is a gender specialist? Are they licensed?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender kids always get therapy.  It's part of the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapy from a "gender specialist" and NOT a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a gender specialist? Are they licensed?
Click to expand...


We already had this discussion yesterday.  

What Is a Gender Specialist?


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening as we speak. I don't like what NC did with HB2 and I don't like what Obama did with the school mandate. Courts and law makers are now involved with both sides so let the games begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Game #1: Define what a "transgender woman" is in precise legal terms to justify letting these men behind doors marked "women"; and why we must force women to accept them behind doors marked "women".  Game #1 is for the DOJ and the LGBT cult (same thing) to produce clarification for the American public on how "men are actually women".
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> In legal terms?  1. A person identified at birth as either male or female who at some point in the future rejects their assigned or anatomical sex for the opposite. 2. A person transitioning from one sex to the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. How were they identified at birth as a male or female?  Can they also legally reject the race they were born as?  Can they reject being human too or is this just limited to rejecting one's physical sex?  And if distinctly different, how; if the sole means of determining reality is the subjective layman's opinion of himself as patient?
> 
> 2. A person cannot transition from one sex to the other.  He can mutilate himself.  He can do tons of plastic surgery, take carcinogenic hormones, but he'll never be a female.  Ever.  Just a mutilated halfling.  Statistically depressed and still suicidal.
> 
> Your recipe for curing mental illness by attacking the human body is not society's mandate to enable "as normal".  I feel for these people you're misleading.  I really do.  But once misled, we are under no obligation to oblige their self-diagnosis and 'treatments".
Click to expand...

Not science.






Also, not true.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender kids always get therapy.  It's part of the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapy from a "gender specialist" and NOT a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a gender specialist? Are they licensed?
Click to expand...


Did you watch my video about Boomer yet?    Watch it so you can understand people dogs.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!  I don't have a liberal or conservative ideology.  I agree with and disagree with views from both because I am an independent thinker.
Click to expand...


You're conservative, but you're afraid to admit it or accept it because of all the PC police. I just don't get why do you care about them?


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!  I don't have a liberal or conservative ideology.  I agree with and disagree with views from both because I am an independent thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're conservative, but you're afraid to admit it or accept it because of all the PC police. I just don't get why do you care about them?
Click to expand...


I'm not a conservative.  There are plenty of things I disagree with when it comes to conservative ideology.    I'm a moderate or maybe a centrist.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!  I don't have a liberal or conservative ideology.  I agree with and disagree with views from both because I am an independent thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're conservative, but you're afraid to admit it or accept it because of all the PC police. I just don't get why do you care about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a conservative.  There are plenty of things I disagree with when it comes to conservative ideology.    I'm a moderate or maybe a centrist.
Click to expand...


It's OK to be horny.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are a pervert.  I think you are just a slave to your ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!  I don't have a liberal or conservative ideology.  I agree with and disagree with views from both because I am an independent thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're conservative, but you're afraid to admit it or accept it because of all the PC police. I just don't get why do you care about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a conservative.  There are plenty of things I disagree with when it comes to conservative ideology.    I'm a moderate or maybe a centrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's OK to be horny.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with anything?    That's besides the point.


----------



## deltex1

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
Click to expand...

That is reasonable.  Cut your dick off...you have standing.


----------



## ChrisL

deltex1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will continue to bring up the 17 million rape victims' place in this debate.  Nothing has been disproven about their expected angst showering next to any strange men behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> There is nothing complicated about that.  It isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid concern that applies to some woman who are victims of rape and abuse that have anxiety about transgenders in the bathroom. That is a fair argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the 17 million + rape survivors would you say are "in favor" of men-pretending-to-be-women using their communal restrooms, showers, locker rooms or dorms?  (Remember, there is no legal way for them to protest ANY man in there claiming he feels like a woman inside).
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what percentage and I'm not going to pretend to. I just know there are supporters and opposers on both sides. Can you recognize that?
> 
> As for the legal process, well that's what the discussion is about. Setting standards. I've laid out a bunch of ideas. I'd actually support taking a pretty strict approach... But whatever we do, there is going to have to be considerations made to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  If they have a penis, they go to the men's room?  Is that unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is reasonable.  Cut your dick off...you have standing.
Click to expand...


Saying it like that . . . ewww.  I think to do that IS a mental illness.  How can that be denied?


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> What does that have to do with anything?    That's besides the point.



Oh yeah, it does. Long story short...

You say you're moderate centrist. Like "undecided" of some sort. If you say you're horny, you'll offend feminazis and be labeled as women hater. The same ones demand today that you reject what woman is and accept what is not. It has nothing to do with equal rights but about making you feel bad about yourself. I say, there is nothing bad about it.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Oh yeah, it does. Long story short...
> 
> You say you're moderate centrist. Like "undecided" of some sort. If you say you're horny, you'll offend feminazis and be labeled as women hater. The same ones demand today that you reject what woman is and accept what is not. It has nothing to do with equal rights but about making you feel bad about yourself. I say, there is nothing bad about it.



I don't feel bad about myself at all.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?    That's besides the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it does. Long story short...
> 
> You say you're moderate centrist. Like "undecided" of some sort. If you say you're horny, you'll offend feminazis and be labeled as women hater. The same ones demand today that you reject what woman is and accept what is not. It has nothing to do with equal rights but about making you feel bad about yourself. I say, there is nothing bad about it.
Click to expand...


You messed up the quotes!


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was answering his question that relate to the video he posted. I suspect there was lot of unknown there. The way I saw it, that boy started acting weird when they adopted little girl and she got all the attention.
> 
> Why am I saying that? My older daughter went nutz when she realized that she's gonna have little sister.
Click to expand...

Yes, the need for attention is very common amoungst children, and hopefully something that therapy and or good parenting can help fix. I'm not an advocate for enabling a child to transition, however all cases are different and it can also be very damaging to ignore or reject a child's feelings. Leads to suicide in many cases


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ame®icano said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 364 pages of idiots trying to solve an issue and the issue isn't even an issue unless you're too damn stupid to make a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many pages are there? My forum settings shows 74 pages... Your "364 pages" argument sounds like "it's current year" argument, that lefties use when they know they've lost and they're ready to walk away. You don't like it, walk away...
Click to expand...


  Somewhere in your account settings, there's one for how many posts per page.  Therefore, referring to the number of pages in a thread, or to a specific page number, is meaningless, to someone who has that set differently than you do.

  I'm set to 100 posts per page, and for me, this thread currently shows as having 38 pages.  I have Tapatalk set, on my phone, for only ten posts per page, so this same thread viewed that way, would be about 380 pages.


----------



## Slade3200

That goes t


ChrisL said:


> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?


This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was answering his question that relate to the video he posted. I suspect there was lot of unknown there. The way I saw it, that boy started acting weird when they adopted little girl and she got all the attention.
> 
> Why am I saying that? My older daughter went nutz when she realized that she's gonna have little sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the need for attention is very common amoungst children, and hopefully something that therapy and or good parenting can help fix. I'm not an advocate for enabling a child to transition, however all cases are different and it can also be very damaging to ignore or reject a child's feelings. Leads to suicide in many cases
Click to expand...


But . . . some people aren't very good parents.  They would not take their kid to therapy either.  Some people don't have very good parents or childhoods.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
Click to expand...


I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ame®icano said:


> This push for sharing restrooms did not come from normal women, since no normal women wants to be forced share restroom with opposite sex. If we look where the push comes from, we'll get many answers to our questions, and a solution as well.



  Yes, like that guy from North Carolina, behind the pro-pervert movement there, who turns out to be a convicted sex offender.  It's no surprise that sexual predators would be in favor if this madness.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
Click to expand...


And some people like to pretend that they are so righteous too.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
Click to expand...


How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?


----------



## Jack4jill

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> This push for sharing restrooms did not come from normal women, since no normal women wants to be forced share restroom with opposite sex. If we look where the push comes from, we'll get many answers to our questions, and a solution as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, like that guy from North Carolina, behind the pro-pervert movement there, who turns out to be a convicted sex offender.  It's no surprise that sexual predators would be in favor if this madness.
Click to expand...

What does that make the anti-gay pastor, recently found with a large stash of kiddie porn, a saint?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the gridlock in congress, the conventional route has proven grossly ineffective. I think Obama Is fed up and in his last few months he is going to push for action where he can. Again I don't agree with what he did, but I understand why he did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gridlock is also part of the process. I don't care if he's fed up, he's not there to write the laws, he's there to enforce them.
> 
> Your "understanding" is part of the problem, because even you don't agree (which I doubt) you giving him free pass, since you "understand".
Click to expand...

It is also his job to lead and he holds an office that should be respected. THese two things went out the window a long time ago.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?
Click to expand...

I think for most that would depend on the genders involved.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for most that would depend on the genders involved.
Click to expand...


Well, what if your son or daughter married a transgender person.  You would never have the joy of grandchildren (unless they decided to adopt, but that can be expensive and not everyone is approved).


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for most that would depend on the genders involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what if your son or daughter married a transgender person.  You would never have the joy of grandchildren (unless they decided to adopt, but that can be expensive and not everyone is approved).
Click to expand...

What if they married a gay person, an older person, or as a couple they couldn't conceive or carry to term?  BFD, grow up.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for most that would depend on the genders involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what if your son or daughter married a transgender person.  You would never have the joy of grandchildren (unless they decided to adopt, but that can be expensive and not everyone is approved).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they married a gay person, an older person, or as a couple they couldn't conceive or carry to term?  BFD, grow up.
Click to expand...


I'm the one asking the questions here.  Either answer or don't.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for most that would depend on the genders involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what if your son or daughter married a transgender person.  You would never have the joy of grandchildren (unless they decided to adopt, but that can be expensive and not everyone is approved).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they married a gay person, an older person, or as a couple they couldn't conceive or carry to term?  BFD, grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the one asking the questions here.  Either answer or don't.
Click to expand...

The answer is, B. F. D.


----------



## Ame®icano

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 364 pages of idiots trying to solve an issue and the issue isn't even an issue unless you're too damn stupid to make a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many pages are there? My forum settings shows 74 pages... Your "364 pages" argument sounds like "it's current year" argument, that lefties use when they know they've lost and they're ready to walk away. You don't like it, walk away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somewhere in your account settings, there's one for how many posts per page.  Therefore, referring to the number of pages in a thread, or to a specific page number, is meaningless, to someone who has that set differently than you do.
> 
> I'm set to 100 posts per page, and for me, this thread currently shows as having 38 pages.  I have Tapatalk set, on my phone, for only ten posts per page, so this same thread viewed that way, would be about 380 pages.
Click to expand...


How many posts per page is not relevant if thread is for shitcan or not. But he's making it as part of his argument why it should be. He doesn't like that discussion is not going in his favor, and he would say the same thing weather there are 10 pages or a 1000.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?
> 
> 
> 
> I think for most that would depend on the genders involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what if your son or daughter married a transgender person.  You would never have the joy of grandchildren (unless they decided to adopt, but that can be expensive and not everyone is approved).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they married a gay person, an older person, or as a couple they couldn't conceive or carry to term?  BFD, grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the one asking the questions here.  Either answer or don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is, B. F. D.
Click to expand...


That's not an answer that I will accept.  Next!


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think for most that would depend on the genders involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what if your son or daughter married a transgender person.  You would never have the joy of grandchildren (unless they decided to adopt, but that can be expensive and not everyone is approved).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they married a gay person, an older person, or as a couple they couldn't conceive or carry to term?  BFD, grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the one asking the questions here.  Either answer or don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is, B. F. D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not an answer that I will accept.  Next!
Click to expand...

Only morons think humans were born as baby making machines.  Some of can think instead.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender kids always get therapy.  It's part of the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapy from a "gender specialist" and NOT a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a gender specialist? Are they licensed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already had this discussion yesterday.
> 
> What Is a Gender Specialist?
Click to expand...

Apologies I must have missed it yesterday. Thanks for posting  the link again.  It doesn't sound like they are too far off with the criteria to practice as a gender specialist. I'd support a psychiatric license requirement if it was proposed. What specifically are you objecting to? This is from your link:
*Becoming a Gender Specialist*
If the idea of helping people on their journeys to confidence and self-acceptance appeals to you, then you might want to consider how to begin the path to becoming a gender specialist. A bachelor's degree is necessary. Further higher education is also typically a must, specifically a master's degree in a specialty such as behavioral science. After a gender specialist candidate earns this type of education, training alongside an established professional in the subject is often a smart idea -- usually for no fewer than two years. Since the world of gender identity and its management is a constantly shifting and advancing one, established gender specialists also need to regularly further their education by visiting conferences and meetings centered around gender identity.

*Broad Expertise*
Gender specialists must have extremely specific expertise in gender dysphoria and other associated matters. However, broad expertise in human sexuality is also extremely useful. Gender specialists should have a deep understanding of sexual ailments, both in identifying them and managing them. Some examples of these ailments include hypersexuality, sexual addiction and uncertainty regarding sexual preferences.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the DOJ disagrees with you and so do the two front runners for the next presidency so I don't think this debate is going to end at your statement. Might want to switch gears towards a more proactive argument. It may mean opening yourself up to learn about the trans cause... I know it's tough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ are puppets in hands of politicians. They no longer serve justice, but the agenda of their puppet masters.
> 
> So why would I care that they agree or disagree with me, when they're letting real criminals go and making criminals out of law abiding people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ is also having its attorneys disciplined for intentionally misleading the Public.  And also a judge has Ordered that Loretta Lynch and her team not mislead the public anymore.  An example of that would be the DOJ insisting that "men are actually legally women".  Currently, Loretta Lynch is in contempt of court for her lawsuit filed against North Carolina.
Click to expand...


Texas judge orders DOJ lawyers to take ethics course - CNNPolitics.com

_The federal judge who sided with Texas and 25 other states to block President Barack Obama's controversial immigration programs back in 2015 issued a scathing order on Thursday reprimanding Justice Department lawyers for their behavior in the case.

In an unusual opinion, replete with a reference to "Miracle on 34th Street," Judge Andrew Hanen of the US. District Court for the Southern District of Texas ordered that certain DOJ lawyers attend ethics courses.t·
·
·​The federal judge who sided with Texas and 25 other states to block President Barack Obama's controversial immigration programs back in 2015 issued a scathing order on Thursday reprimanding Justice Department lawyers for their behavior in the case.

In an unusual opinion, replete with a reference to "Miracle on 34th Street," Judge Andrew Hanen of the US. District Court for the Southern District of Texas ordered that certain DOJ lawyers attend ethics courses.·
·
·​Near the end of the opinion he excerpted a portion of the film "Miracle on 34th Street" when a young Tommy Mara Jr. says 'Gosh, everybody knows you shouldn't tell a lie, especially in court.'

"There are certain attorneys in the Justice Department who apparently have not received that message," Hanen said._​


----------



## Ame®icano

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> This push for sharing restrooms did not come from normal women, since no normal women wants to be forced share restroom with opposite sex. If we look where the push comes from, we'll get many answers to our questions, and a solution as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, like that guy from North Carolina, behind the pro-pervert movement there, who turns out to be a convicted sex offender.  It's no surprise that sexual predators would be in favor if this madness.
Click to expand...


I don't think he's much of the problem, I see him as opportunist who's using this for his own interests. In my opinion, problem is in new wave of feminist man haters and women haters, and feminazis, and "fat acceptance" groups, and "safe space" groups, etc. But that's another issue, for another topic, perhaps.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
Click to expand...

My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you feel if your son or daughter was dating a transgendered person?
Click to expand...

It would not be my first choice for them and I would struggle with it... At the end of the day all I can do is my best to raise them with the best values and opportunities to succeed then I need to let go and respect what they decide to do in life. Not to say I won't give my input, but I'm not going to let my relationship with them go to shit over something they choose to do with their life.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Boomer the man dog.
> 
> CeWEBrity Profile - Boomer the Dog - Uncensored



  Did you ever watch a sitcom, from about twenty years ago, called Dharma and Greg?  That sitcom poked fun at both sides of the political spectrum, presenting what, at the time, were outrageous exaggerated caricatures of liberalism and conservatism.

  Oddly, liberalism has devolved into something far more bizarre and extreme than the caricatures of it that appeared in Dharma and Greg.

  Here, from a 1998 episode, is “Mister Boots”, a man who “identifies as a cat”.  (Yes, that is Teller, of “Penn & Teller”, playing the part of “Mister Boots”.)  I have no doubt that at the time, those who produced this episode had no idea that such nonsense would ever really be taken seriously.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.
Click to expand...


And what if you brought your child to a psychiatrist for therapy and they referred your child to a gender specialist?  You know, 9 times out of 10, they are going to say "oh, your child is transgendered" and want to begin hormone therapy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.



  When you defend forcing women to accept the presence of creepy male perverts in women's restrooms and dressing facilities, then you are, in fact, trying to force your sickness and your immorality, and your lack of values on others.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what if you brought your child to a psychiatrist for therapy and they referred your child to a gender specialist?  You know, 9 times out of 10, they are going to say "oh, your child is transgendered" and want to begin hormone therapy.
Click to expand...

No, thats not how it works. My girl is a licensed counselor and clinical psychologist that works in the school system so I have a little insight into how this works. There is a pretty intensive processes that people go through before receiving hormones or surgery. The hormones aren't much different than birth control... Both do have risks but have been deemed safe enough for legal use... I'm not very familiar with the Gender Specialists that you are talking about but from your article it looks like they need a good amount of education and experience working in the field... I guess it could be more, I wouldn't be opposed to that, but i'd have to learn a little more about it.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you defend forcing women to accept the presence of creepy male perverts in women's restrooms and dressing facilities, then you are, in fact, trying to force your sickness and your immorality, and your lack of values on others.
Click to expand...

I'm expressing my opinion in a discussion forum ya dipshit... I'm not holding a gun to anybodies head


----------



## Silhouette

You're advocating for holding a gun to 17 million rape survivors' heads though.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me. .



Oh golly no.  You just want to impose upon 17 million rape survivors a naked mentally unstable man showering or changing next to them at any given moment behind a door noted for its sex segregation by the word 'women' hanging above it.

Other than giving these poor women an instant shock of PTSD and a feeling all over again of helplessness of violation without the ability to effectively resist, because they'll fear telling the man to leave because they could be sued, you're all about not imposing your values on others.

The delusional truly are amazing in their ability to employ COMPLETE DENIAL of their own GAPING HYPOCRISY AND FLAWS.  Your willingness to plunge these women right back into a set of vulnerable circumstances they'll associate sexually in which they are unable to resist is remarkable.  Your compassion for them is legend.


----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.
Click to expand...



In general, I agree, but with caveats.  I do not wish to financially support people who want to change their genders, especially given the very high rate of "regret" and ongoing mental problems.

Also, the first rule for a doctor is "do no harm".   Just because someone wants to change the external organs indicating gender doesn't mean the doctor should do it.  Body dysmorphic order is not cured by cutting off or adding bits.


----------



## boedicca

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh golly no.  You just want to impose upon 17 million rape survivors a naked mentally unstable man showering or changing next to them at any given moment behind a door noted for its sex segregation by the word 'women' hanging above it.
> 
> Other than giving these poor women an instant shock of PTSD and a feeling all over again of helplessness of violation without the ability to effectively resist, because they'll fear telling the man to leave because they could be sued, you're all about not imposing your values on others.
> 
> The delusional truly are amazing in their ability to employ COMPLETE DENIAL of their own GAPING HYPOCRISY AND FLAWS.  Your willingness to plunge these women right back into a set of vulnerable circumstances they'll associate sexually in which they are unable to resist is remarkable.  Your compassion for them is legend.
Click to expand...



That's a feature, not a bug, hun. The purpose of these changes is to breakdown the barriers that protect an individual's sense of self.  It's so much easier to control a person whose been violated this way.


----------



## Silhouette

boedicca said:


> That's a feature, not a bug, hun. The purpose of these changes is to breakdown the barriers that protect an individual's sense of self.  It's so much easier to control a person whose been violated this way.



Trust me.  I know that one.  I've seen three close family members be completely stripped of individuality to where they were no more than drones at the complete behest of their master.  Saw that up close and personal.  I saw not just personalities broken down.  I saw them erased completely.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> You're advocating for holding a gun to 17 million rape survivors' heads though.


No, you're argument is old and I've disproven it. You're looking desperate now


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're advocating for holding a gun to 17 million rape survivors' heads though*.
> 
> 
> 
> No, *you're argument is old and I've disproven it*. You're looking desperate now
Click to expand...

You're not shy about lying when you need to.  Delusionists also do that.


----------



## Slade3200

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I agree, but with caveats.  I do not wish to financially support people who want to change their genders, especially given the very high rate of "regret" and ongoing mental problems.
> 
> Also, the first rule for a doctor is "do no harm".   Just because someone wants to change the external organs indicating gender doesn't mean the doctor should do it.  Body dysmorphic order is not cured by cutting off or adding bits.
Click to expand...

I don't mind some funding going towards research for effective treatments and therapy. I wouldn't support a substantial budget as I think we have bigger fish to fry. I dont know how much goes into transition surgeries right now, if any... As for the doctors, I don't see how it's much different than plastic surgery. You may be right about the effectiveness however I think that depends on the individual. I've heard it helps some and not others


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're advocating for holding a gun to 17 million rape survivors' heads though*.
> 
> 
> 
> No, *you're argument is old and I've disproven it*. You're looking desperate now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not shy about lying when you need to.  Delusionists also do that.
Click to expand...

What did I lie about?


----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I agree, but with caveats.  I do not wish to financially support people who want to change their genders, especially given the very high rate of "regret" and ongoing mental problems.
> 
> Also, the first rule for a doctor is "do no harm".   Just because someone wants to change the external organs indicating gender doesn't mean the doctor should do it.  Body dysmorphic order is not cured by cutting off or adding bits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind some funding going towards research for effective treatments and therapy. I wouldn't support a substantial budget as I think we have bigger fish to fry. I dont know how much goes into transition surgeries right now, if any... As for the doctors, I don't see how it's much different than plastic surgery. You may be right about the effectiveness however I think that depends on the individual. I've heard it helps some and not others
Click to expand...


It's not just plastic surgery, bub.   Whacking off gonads and hormone therapy cause chemical changes that affect the entire body, especially the brain.

A nose job doesn't have that effect.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, where do you draw the line on what you will NOT accept as normal?  Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I agree, but with caveats.  I do not wish to financially support people who want to change their genders, especially given the very high rate of "regret" and ongoing mental problems.
> 
> Also, the first rule for a doctor is "do no harm".   Just because someone wants to change the external organs indicating gender doesn't mean the doctor should do it.  Body dysmorphic order is not cured by cutting off or adding bits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind some funding going towards research for effective treatments and therapy. I wouldn't support a substantial budget as I think we have bigger fish to fry. I dont know how much goes into transition surgeries right now, if any... As for the doctors, I don't see how it's much different than plastic surgery. You may be right about the effectiveness however I think that depends on the individual. I've heard it helps some and not others
Click to expand...


Well, for one thing, some insurance plans do in fact cover these operations and hormone therapy.  How do you feel about that?  

Do you really think enough is known about these people and this disorder to go to these extremes?  I mean, it could be related to almost anything and these are permanent changes.  It's not like they can reattach the penis once they've mutilated it.


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> Well, *for one thing, some insurance plans do in fact cover these operations and hormone therapy*.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> Do you really think enough is known about these people and this disorder to go to these extremes?  I mean, it could be related to almost anything and these are permanent changes.  It's not like they can reattach the penis once they've mutilated it.



Are they aware that use of those hormones isn't FDA approved to suppress adolescence in minors, and can result in predictable illness or death to the patient?  Can I have the name of those insurance companies so I know who NOT to buy shares in?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.



You already got the answer to this from BB, but here is another. 

Just as most lefties, you're saying one thing that seems right, while doing another completely opposite. You can't claim you're for protecting rights of one group while taking rights from another. You can't say you are against what president did, while you accept what he did by your "understanding" why he did it. You've been sitting on two chairs and you can't do that anymore. You can't have it both ways. It's time for you to chose...

Mark Twain said "It's easier to fool people than convince them they have been fooled". Democrats have been fooling people for so long and people finally are opening their eyes and see what on front of them. Republicans have been doing the same and all it took is one clown to expose whet they have been doing.


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, *for one thing, some insurance plans do in fact cover these operations and hormone therapy*.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> Do you really think enough is known about these people and this disorder to go to these extremes?  I mean, it could be related to almost anything and these are permanent changes.  It's not like they can reattach the penis once they've mutilated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they aware that use of those hormones isn't FDA approved to suppress adolescence in minors, and can result in predictable illness or death to the patient?  Can I have the name of those insurance companies so I know who NOT to buy shares in?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I just read it on one of my links.


----------



## Seawytch

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
Click to expand...



Oh my freaking god...do you think that the parents of trans kids don't seek therapy for their children? Do you know what the recommended treatment is? I guarantee you it wouldn't be to your liking.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already got the answer to this from BB, but here is another.
> 
> Just as most lefties, you're saying one thing that seems right, while doing another completely opposite. You can't claim you're for protecting rights of one group while taking rights from another. You can't say you are against what president did, while you accept what he did by your "understanding" why he did it. You've been sitting on two chairs and you can't do that anymore. You can't have it both ways. It's time for you to chose...
> 
> Mark Twain said "It's easier to fool people than convince them they have been fooled". Democrats have been fooling people for so long and people finally are opening their eyes and see what on front of them. Republicans have been doing the same and all it took is one clown to expose whet they have been doing.
Click to expand...


  It's exactly as Orwell wrote, in defining and describing _“doublethink”_, a principle which has taken deep root in modern Democratic/liberal/wrong-wing ideology.…

_“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself – that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word 'doublethink' involved the use of doublethink.”

“The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them... To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies – all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth.”_​
  You can certainly see this pattern in Slade3200's postings, where he takes two completely incompatible positions at once; surely knowing that the two are mutually exclusive, and yet sincerely believing both.


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making him into a . . . "something undefined" permanently is NOT the right solution, of this I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let him dress and act like a girl if it seemed to help with his issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how kids are acting when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I don't have those issues with my child.  He is definitely all boy.  Lol.  If my boy that messed up about his gender, I would like to think I would have him in therapy pronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my freaking god...do you think that the parents of trans kids don't seek therapy for their children? Do you know what the recommended treatment is? I guarantee you it wouldn't be to your liking.
Click to expand...


Some probably don't.  Not all parents are GOOD parents.  That's just ONE reason why some kids are so messed up, genius!


----------



## baileyn45

Slade3200 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I have seen the boy but haven't met any of them. Don't get me wrong I don't mean to vilify. I just can't understand how the same consideration given the young man, to not have to shower with boys, is not given to my daughter and the other girls. I probably could have gone along with public bathrooms, although if I were to watch a grown man follow a young girl into the bathroom I know I will have to follow. I can not stand by and hope for the best even if it's not my child. There isn't much I hold sacred in this world, children are at the top of the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think if you saw that same "man" in a dress and high heels follow your little boy into the restroom, you'd want to follow as well?? Unfortunately in our society, without even the trans argument, it isn't smart to allow young children to go to the bathroom alone or unsupervised.
> 
> Regarding the kid in your school... Why don't you try and meet with the parents and meet the child and learn about what the situation is before being so animately opposed to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind trans has nothing to do with it. Any man can walk into a womens room, they are not handing out trans cards that say "I'm a man and identify as a woman". I agree with unsupervised children being a bad thing, at the same time I cannot follow my 14 year old everywhere. The idea that any man can walk into a womans room with the full knowledge that anyone that challenges him runs the risk of a hate crime is bothersome to say the least.
> 
> As far as talking to the parents or boy involved I don't see the point. There is nothing that is going to sway my view. The fact that one boy feels uncomfortable in the boys room supercedes the 30 girls in my daughters PE class feeling uncomfortable changing or showering with a boy is just wrong.  Again I don't wish to demonize the boy, but we're talking to about my daughter, nothing supercedes that. And I can't understand how any one can see this as equality. His concerns are met, 30 girls are ignored..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with you which is why, if we are going to make laws about this thing, it should be very clear that men can not go into a lady's room with the claim that they just feel like a woman. I laid out in an earlier post some ideas on how we can do that. We need to define what a transgender is and use the law to help those it's intended for and punish people who abuse it.
> 
> If you are that hard headed that you won't engage or explore other points of view then you are a lost cause... If everybody had that point of view the world would be an even uglier place. Without open mindedness and compromise we have little room for progress. It is the spirit of our country. Otherwise lets just get a dictator to tell us all what to do, screw the voice of the people if nobody is ever going to budge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it's simple, it's about my daughter, period. I will never compromise when it comes to her. And again I'm not hateful towards the boy, I just will not stand by and watch one boys concerns trump 30 young girls. It's plain and simply wrong. Anything else is irrelevent. It also sets a precedent. People compare this to racial civil rights I don't buy it. This young man is given preference over our daughters and we are not talking about frivolous issues, we are talking about expecting my daughter and 29 others to get naked in front of young men. Right now it is the dictator demanding my daughter get naked.
> 
> As far as the boy and his family are concerned, I wish them the best but there is nothing I can add to their situation and it is none of my business except as far as it concerns my daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you fortunate that that "boy" is not your son... Have you thought about that?
> 
> I still don't understand why you wouldn't want to meet the kid and parents to learn more about the situation.  Perhaps it's not a matter of compromising or promoting a destructive threat to your child as you think. Maybe it would teach a valuable lesson about acceptance that will help her in the future... or Perhaps you will be able to voice your opinion to the parents of the boy and to the school board... but without the perspective of the other side you will only come off as uneducated and biased.  I don't know, what would result, but I don't see how it would hurt.
Click to expand...

I can assure you if the boy were my son I would not seek to take it out on 30 other peoples daughters.

Again as far as the boy and his family it's not my place. I'm not a psychiatrist, I don't think it's my business except where it concerns my child.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes t
> This is the heart of the argument. People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a specific question.  Care to answer it?  I'm sure everyone has a line as to what is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lines are drawn differently from what I expect of myself and my family versus what I expect of society. I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.  If somebody chopping their dick off is gong to make them feel better then go for it, as long as the process is cleared by doctors... The goal in the that process is to bring comfort and peace of mind to the individual, so I am supportive of that. If I was faced with the situation personally in my own family I'd do everything I can to make my kid feel supported but also try everything I could to help them accept the body they were born in before resorting to drugs or surgery. I've lost people I love to depression and suicide and drugs were a factor in that... so I am very cautious when going down that route. I know they help in some cases but they can be very dangerous in other cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I agree, but with caveats.  I do not wish to financially support people who want to change their genders, especially given the very high rate of "regret" and ongoing mental problems.
> 
> Also, the first rule for a doctor is "do no harm".   Just because someone wants to change the external organs indicating gender doesn't mean the doctor should do it.  Body dysmorphic order is not cured by cutting off or adding bits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind some funding going towards research for effective treatments and therapy. I wouldn't support a substantial budget as I think we have bigger fish to fry. I dont know how much goes into transition surgeries right now, if any... As for the doctors, I don't see how it's much different than plastic surgery. You may be right about the effectiveness however I think that depends on the individual. I've heard it helps some and not others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, some insurance plans do in fact cover these operations and hormone therapy.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> Do you really think enough is known about these people and this disorder to go to these extremes?  I mean, it could be related to almost anything and these are permanent changes.  It's not like they can reattach the penis once they've mutilated it.
Click to expand...

I'm not an expert on the medical science. I have learned a lot from this discussion and have done a bunch of research based on points that you and some others have made... I thank you for that... To be honest I think it is very strange and I'm not completely comfortable with all of the transitioning biz, but I'm trying to better educate myself and I also usually default to the live and let live theory. I'm not out to control or impose my moral values into others.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, *for one thing, some insurance plans do in fact cover these operations and hormone therapy*.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> Do you really think enough is known about these people and this disorder to go to these extremes?  I mean, it could be related to almost anything and these are permanent changes.  It's not like they can reattach the penis once they've mutilated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they aware that use of those hormones isn't FDA approved to suppress adolescence in minors, and can result in predictable illness or death to the patient?  Can I have the name of those insurance companies so I know who NOT to buy shares in?
Click to expand...

Doesn't birth control impose the exact same risks? Do you oppose that too?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already got the answer to this from BB, but here is another.
> 
> Just as most lefties, you're saying one thing that seems right, while doing another completely opposite. You can't claim you're for protecting rights of one group while taking rights from another. You can't say you are against what president did, while you accept what he did by your "understanding" why he did it. You've been sitting on two chairs and you can't do that anymore. You can't have it both ways. It's time for you to chose...
> 
> Mark Twain said "It's easier to fool people than convince them they have been fooled". Democrats have been fooling people for so long and people finally are opening their eyes and see what on front of them. Republicans have been doing the same and all it took is one clown to expose whet they have been doing.
Click to expand...

I guess I'm just a big ol lefty hypocrite


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, *for one thing, some insurance plans do in fact cover these operations and hormone therapy*.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> Do you really think enough is known about these people and this disorder to go to these extremes?  I mean, it could be related to almost anything and these are permanent changes.  It's not like they can reattach the penis once they've mutilated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they aware that use of those hormones isn't FDA approved to suppress adolescence in minors, and can result in predictable illness or death to the patient?  Can I have the name of those insurance companies so I know who NOT to buy shares in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't birth control impose the exact same risks? Do you oppose that too?
Click to expand...


Well, BC is approved by the FDA.  The hormone levels in BC are very low, not nearly as much as they are giving these people to "change" their features and stuff.  It must be a RIDICULOUS amount of hormones that they receive.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, *for one thing, some insurance plans do in fact cover these operations and hormone therapy*.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> Do you really think enough is known about these people and this disorder to go to these extremes?  I mean, it could be related to almost anything and these are permanent changes.  It's not like they can reattach the penis once they've mutilated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they aware that use of those hormones isn't FDA approved to suppress adolescence in minors, and can result in predictable illness or death to the patient?  Can I have the name of those insurance companies so I know who NOT to buy shares in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't birth control impose the exact same risks? Do you oppose that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BC is approved by the FDA.  The hormone levels in BC are very low, not nearly as much as they are giving these people to "change" their features and stuff.  It must be a RIDICULOUS amount of hormones that they receive.
Click to expand...

Their hormone lever is very low.  One implant a year in most cases.

Next time, research it.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already got the answer to this from BB, but here is another.
> 
> Just as most lefties, you're saying one thing that seems right, while doing another completely opposite. You can't claim you're for protecting rights of one group while taking rights from another. You can't say you are against what president did, while you accept what he did by your "understanding" why he did it. You've been sitting on two chairs and you can't do that anymore. You can't have it both ways. It's time for you to chose...
> 
> Mark Twain said "It's easier to fool people than convince them they have been fooled". Democrats have been fooling people for so long and people finally are opening their eyes and see what on front of them. Republicans have been doing the same and all it took is one clown to expose whet they have been doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exactly as Orwell wrote, in defining and describing _“doublethink”_, a principle which has taken deep root in modern Democratic/liberal/wrong-wing ideology.…
> 
> _“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself – that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word 'doublethink' involved the use of doublethink.”
> 
> “The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them... To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies – all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth.”_​
> You can certainly see this pattern in Slade3200's postings, where he takes two completely incompatible positions at once; surely knowing that the two are mutually exclusive, and yet sincerely believing both.
Click to expand...

Saying that I understand a position doesn't mean I support the position. Fact is I agree with points on both sides. I respect and want to be considerate of peoples privacy AND I would like to see the world get more educated and accepting of transgenders... I don't agree with what North Carolina and Obama did, and think its unfortunate that Government is now getting involved with bathrooms. I guess we are just at a point where we need to define what transgender rights really are.


----------



## Contumacious

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already got the answer to this from BB, but here is another.
> 
> Just as most lefties, you're saying one thing that seems right, while doing another completely opposite. You can't claim you're for protecting rights of one group while taking rights from another. You can't say you are against what president did, while you accept what he did by your "understanding" why he did it. You've been sitting on two chairs and you can't do that anymore. You can't have it both ways. It's time for you to chose...
> 
> Mark Twain said "It's easier to fool people than convince them they have been fooled". Democrats have been fooling people for so long and people finally are opening their eyes and see what on front of them. Republicans have been doing the same and all it took is one clown to expose whet they have been doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exactly as Orwell wrote, in defining and describing _“doublethink”_, a principle which has taken deep root in modern Democratic/liberal/wrong-wing ideology.…
> 
> _“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself – that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word 'doublethink' involved the use of doublethink.”
> 
> “The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them... To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies – all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth.”_​
> You can certainly see this pattern in Slade3200's postings, where he takes two completely incompatible positions at once; surely knowing that the two are mutually exclusive, and yet sincerely believing both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that I understand a position doesn't mean I support the position. Fact is I agree with points on both sides. I respect and want to be considerate of peoples privacy AND I would like to see the world get more educated and accepting of transgenders... I don't agree with what North Carolina and Obama did, and think its unfortunate that Government is now getting involved with bathrooms. I guess we are just at a point where we need to define what transgender rights really are.
Click to expand...



There is NO such thing as transgender rights.

There are individual rights .

Americans have a right to freely associate. But the fascists want to ignore that right in favor of the latest political correctness.

Government schools ought to be abolish. Meanwhile they must remodel bathrooms so ONLY individual bathrooms are available. 


.


----------



## Slade3200

Contumacious said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't impose my values on others and don't expect them to impose theirs onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already got the answer to this from BB, but here is another.
> 
> Just as most lefties, you're saying one thing that seems right, while doing another completely opposite. You can't claim you're for protecting rights of one group while taking rights from another. You can't say you are against what president did, while you accept what he did by your "understanding" why he did it. You've been sitting on two chairs and you can't do that anymore. You can't have it both ways. It's time for you to chose...
> 
> Mark Twain said "It's easier to fool people than convince them they have been fooled". Democrats have been fooling people for so long and people finally are opening their eyes and see what on front of them. Republicans have been doing the same and all it took is one clown to expose whet they have been doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exactly as Orwell wrote, in defining and describing _“doublethink”_, a principle which has taken deep root in modern Democratic/liberal/wrong-wing ideology.…
> 
> _“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself – that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word 'doublethink' involved the use of doublethink.”
> 
> “The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them... To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies – all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth.”_​
> You can certainly see this pattern in Slade3200's postings, where he takes two completely incompatible positions at once; surely knowing that the two are mutually exclusive, and yet sincerely believing both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that I understand a position doesn't mean I support the position. Fact is I agree with points on both sides. I respect and want to be considerate of peoples privacy AND I would like to see the world get more educated and accepting of transgenders... I don't agree with what North Carolina and Obama did, and think its unfortunate that Government is now getting involved with bathrooms. I guess we are just at a point where we need to define what transgender rights really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as transgender rights.
> 
> There are individual rights .
> 
> Americans have a right to freely associate. But the fascists want to ignore that right in favor of the latest political correctness.
> 
> Government schools ought to be abolish. Meanwhile they must remodel bathrooms so ONLY individual bathrooms are available.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Transgenders don't have rights? Really? 

Do they have the right to wear a dress in public? Do they have the right to take hormones? Have surgery? At what age? Under what pretenses? At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?

These are all questions that need to be answered now that this issue is political.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I'm not out to control or impose my moral values into others.



…except when those others are girls and women who do not want creepy male perverts in their restrooms and locker rooms with them; in which case you seem quite eager to impose your utter lack of morals on them.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as transgender rights.
> 
> There are individual rights .
> 
> Americans have a right to freely associate. But the fascists want to ignore that right in favor of the latest political correctness.
> 
> Government schools ought to be abolish. Meanwhile they must remodel bathrooms so ONLY individual bathrooms are available.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders don't have rights? Really?
> 
> Do they have the right to wear a dress in public? Do they have the right to take hormones? Have surgery? At what age? Under what pretenses? At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> These are all questions that need to be answered now that this issue is political.
Click to expand...


Reading first line of someones post isn't enough, you have to read whole post to get the point.

Yes, really.

There are no special rights that only transgender people have. They have, or rather, they should have every individual right that every American have. 

Wearing dress in public is not special transgender right. They already have it as individuals and they're free to exercise that right and they're doing so.

They do not have right to hormones any more than any other American have. Who gets that right is left to the doctors to decide.

At NO point nobody gets to use the bathroom that match their "lifestyle". Bathrooms are assigned to sex / gender. They're free to use them just as every American does.

By the way, since you used that term, what bathroom should use person that have pedophile lifestyle?


----------



## Silhouette

Ame®icano said:


> By the way, since you used that term, what bathroom should use person that have pedophile lifestyle?



Obviously, the little boys or little girls room at an elementary school.

I like to boil things down because in this case particularly, because 17 million women rape survivors are on the other side of the "rights' issue, it's going to come down to "in an nutshell".

So, in a nutshell, men pretending to be women are going to have to ask a judge or court to enshrine as a matter of law, that "non-reality can become reality if the subjective opinion of the individual says so".  And from there, we have a very rapid and dangerous precedent set to unravel not just our legal system, but our society into chaos (we're well on the way already) and finally the collapse of the Union.

As innocent "and complicated/nuanced" (Slade) as the Church of LGBT is trying to package this most extreme leg of their Agenda, that's what's at stake here, "in a nutshell"..


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as transgender rights.
> 
> There are individual rights .
> 
> Americans have a right to freely associate. But the fascists want to ignore that right in favor of the latest political correctness.
> 
> Government schools ought to be abolish. Meanwhile they must remodel bathrooms so ONLY individual bathrooms are available.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Transgenders don't have rights? Really?
> 
> Do they have the right to wear a dress in public? Do they have the right to take hormones? Have surgery? At what age? Under what pretenses? At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> These are all questions that need to be answered now that this issue is political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading first line of someones post isn't enough, you have to read whole post to get the point.
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> There are no special rights that only transgender people have. They have, or rather, they should have every individual right that every American have.
> 
> Wearing dress in public is not special transgender right. They already have it as individuals and they're free to exercise that right and they're doing so.
> 
> They do not have right to hormones any more than any other American have. Who gets that right is left to the doctors to decide.
> 
> At NO point nobody gets to use the bathroom that match their "lifestyle". Bathrooms are assigned to sex / gender. They're free to use them just as every American does.
> 
> By the way, since you used that term, what bathroom should use person that have pedophile lifestyle?
Click to expand...

Whether you like it or not there is a thing called gender identity which many people recognize. This poses questions about the who, what, and where's. Call it rights or call it regulations or rules if you want There is a discussion to be had about what a transgender is and what they are able to do... These things now need to be figure out. 

You bring up pedophiles... These are people along with other sex offenders who have specific rules and rights. They do not have the right to purchase firearms, or consume alcohol, or visit a strip club etc etc etc. point is, rules and rights can and currently are applied/ altered for specific groups.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, since you used that term, what bathroom should use person that have pedophile lifestyle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the little boys or little girls room at an elementary school.
> 
> I like to boil things down because in this case particularly, because 17 million women rape survivors are on the other side of the "rights' issue, it's going to come down to "in an nutshell".
> 
> So, in a nutshell, men pretending to be women are going to have to ask a judge or court to enshrine as a matter of law, that "non-reality can become reality if the subjective opinion of the individual says so".  And from there, we have a very rapid and dangerous precedent set to unravel not just our legal system, but our society into chaos (we're well on the way already) and finally the collapse of the Union.
> 
> As innocent "and complicated/nuanced" (Slade) as the Church of LGBT is trying to package this most extreme leg of their Agenda, that's what's at stake here, "in a nutshell"..
Click to expand...

17 million? Are you still claiming that all rape victims are opposed to trans rights?
Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, since you used that term, what bathroom should use person that have pedophile lifestyle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the little boys or little girls room at an elementary school.
> 
> I like to boil things down because in this case particularly, because 17 million women rape survivors are on the other side of the "rights' issue, it's going to come down to "in an nutshell".
> 
> So, in a nutshell, men pretending to be women are going to have to ask a judge or court to enshrine as a matter of law, that "non-reality can become reality if the subjective opinion of the individual says so".  And from there, we have a very rapid and dangerous precedent set to unravel not just our legal system, but our society into chaos (we're well on the way already) and finally the collapse of the Union.
> 
> As innocent "and complicated/nuanced" (Slade) as the Church of LGBT is trying to package this most extreme leg of their Agenda, that's what's at stake here, "in a nutshell"..
Click to expand...

haha, yeah the first legal shit that gets dropped from a girly man in the ladys room is gonna blow this country to bits. How is our country ever gonna recover?! Time to dust off that underground bunker and stalk it with as much spam as you can find. This is gonna be an ugly one. Hopefully you got plumbing and septic hooked up


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Whether you like it or not there is a thing called gender identity which many people recognize. This poses questions about the who, what, and where's. Call it rights or call it regulations or rules if you want There is a discussion to be had about what a transgender is and what they are able to do... These things now need to be figure out.
> 
> You bring up pedophiles... These are people along with other sex offenders who have specific rules and rights. They do not have the right to purchase firearms, or consume alcohol, or visit a strip club etc etc etc. point is, rules and rights can and currently are applied/ altered for specific groups.



Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing. 

Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?



> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?



Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?


----------



## kaz

kaz said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?
Click to expand...


Still got nothing, huh wytchie?

Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question


----------



## Silhouette

Ame®icano said:


> By the way, since you used that term, what bathroom should use person that have pedophile lifestyle?





Silhouette said:


> Obviously, the little boys or little girls room at an elementary school....I like to boil things down because in this case particularly, because 17 million women rape survivors are on the other side of the "rights' issue, it's going to come down to "in an nutshell"....So, in a nutshell, men pretending to be women are going to have to ask a judge or court to enshrine as a matter of law, that "non-reality can become reality if the subjective opinion of the individual says so".  And from there, we have a very rapid and dangerous precedent set to unravel not just our legal system, but our society into chaos (we're well on the way already) and finally the collapse of the Union.....As innocent "and complicated/nuanced" (Slade) as the Church of LGBT is trying to package this most extreme leg of their Agenda, that's what's at stake here, "in a nutshell"..





Slade3200 said:


> haha, yeah the first legal shit that gets dropped from a girly man in the ladys room is gonna blow this country to bits. How is our country ever gonna recover?! Time to dust off that underground bunker and stalk it with as much spam as you can find. This is gonna be an ugly one. Hopefully you got plumbing and septic hooked up



Hey, what happened to Mr. "It's complicated/nuanced"..Mr. Congeniality?  Sounds like the desperation in your denial system has dropped the veil and the ugly truth underneath is peeping out.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not there is a thing called gender identity which many people recognize. This poses questions about the who, what, and where's. Call it rights or call it regulations or rules if you want There is a discussion to be had about what a transgender is and what they are able to do... These things now need to be figure out.
> 
> You bring up pedophiles... These are people along with other sex offenders who have specific rules and rights. They do not have the right to purchase firearms, or consume alcohol, or visit a strip club etc etc etc. point is, rules and rights can and currently are applied/ altered for specific groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?
Click to expand...

Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, since you used that term, what bathroom should use person that have pedophile lifestyle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the little boys or little girls room at an elementary school....I like to boil things down because in this case particularly, because 17 million women rape survivors are on the other side of the "rights' issue, it's going to come down to "in an nutshell"....So, in a nutshell, men pretending to be women are going to have to ask a judge or court to enshrine as a matter of law, that "non-reality can become reality if the subjective opinion of the individual says so".  And from there, we have a very rapid and dangerous precedent set to unravel not just our legal system, but our society into chaos (we're well on the way already) and finally the collapse of the Union.....As innocent "and complicated/nuanced" (Slade) as the Church of LGBT is trying to package this most extreme leg of their Agenda, that's what's at stake here, "in a nutshell"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, yeah the first legal shit that gets dropped from a girly man in the ladys room is gonna blow this country to bits. How is our country ever gonna recover?! Time to dust off that underground bunker and stalk it with as much spam as you can find. This is gonna be an ugly one. Hopefully you got plumbing and septic hooked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, what happened to Mr. "It's complicated/nuanced"..Mr. Congeniality?  Sounds like the desperation in your denial system has dropped the veil and the ugly truth underneath is peeping out.
Click to expand...

I have no clue what your talking about


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not there is a thing called gender identity which many people recognize. This poses questions about the who, what, and where's. Call it rights or call it regulations or rules if you want There is a discussion to be had about what a transgender is and what they are able to do... These things now need to be figure out.
> 
> You bring up pedophiles... These are people along with other sex offenders who have specific rules and rights. They do not have the right to purchase firearms, or consume alcohol, or visit a strip club etc etc etc. point is, rules and rights can and currently are applied/ altered for specific groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality
Click to expand...


Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.

Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not there is a thing called gender identity which many people recognize. This poses questions about the who, what, and where's. Call it rights or call it regulations or rules if you want There is a discussion to be had about what a transgender is and what they are able to do... These things now need to be figure out.
> 
> You bring up pedophiles... These are people along with other sex offenders who have specific rules and rights. They do not have the right to purchase firearms, or consume alcohol, or visit a strip club etc etc etc. point is, rules and rights can and currently are applied/ altered for specific groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
Click to expand...

Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not there is a thing called gender identity which many people recognize. This poses questions about the who, what, and where's. Call it rights or call it regulations or rules if you want There is a discussion to be had about what a transgender is and what they are able to do... These things now need to be figure out.
> 
> You bring up pedophiles... These are people along with other sex offenders who have specific rules and rights. They do not have the right to purchase firearms, or consume alcohol, or visit a strip club etc etc etc. point is, rules and rights can and currently are applied/ altered for specific groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
Click to expand...


We're discussing gender and gender identity.

Dude, you're talking about lifestyle. 

Lifestyle. 

WTF?


----------



## Slade3200

This is a good one I just saw


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not there is a thing called gender identity which many people recognize. This poses questions about the who, what, and where's. Call it rights or call it regulations or rules if you want There is a discussion to be had about what a transgender is and what they are able to do... These things now need to be figure out.
> 
> You bring up pedophiles... These are people along with other sex offenders who have specific rules and rights. They do not have the right to purchase firearms, or consume alcohol, or visit a strip club etc etc etc. point is, rules and rights can and currently are applied/ altered for specific groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...

What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?
> 
> Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
Click to expand...

ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like it or not, for the fifth time in this thread, *gender* and *gender identity* are not the same thing.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned pedophiles as counter to your question about lifestyle. Remember?
> 
> Since when lifestyle is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group? If you didn't know, and I suspect you didn't, APA removed pedophilia from the mental disorder list last year, so how long before their lifestyle is considered legal?
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
Click to expand...


It's in your post. I quoted it, you requoted it several times. Look it up yourself.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is so out of touch I don't think it warrants an answer. Lmk when you get back to reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
Click to expand...


No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.

But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.

Nope. You do not substitute words to fit the narrative. 

Gender is one thing. Gender identity is another. Lifestyle is unrelated to either one.


----------



## Ame®icano

Here. His name is Jacob Tobia. If he chose to live his lifestyle, it's his problem. Women do not have to give up their rights to privacy to accommodate his needs.

There is no reason for men to be in the women's restroom.






Jacob Tobia - Facebook


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
> 
> 
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Here. His name is Jacob Tobia. If he chose to live his lifestyle, it's his problem. Women do not have to give up their rights to privacy to accommodate his needs.
> 
> There is no reason for men to be in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Tobia - Facebook



He could at least shave his legs.  Ugh!  Don't wear a dress with hairy legs.  It looks terrible.  Lol.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it doesn't fit your "current year argument" so it's out of touch. You mentioned *lifestyle*, not me.
> 
> Answer the question: Since when someone* lifestyle* is a norm of designating bathroom for certain group?
> 
> 
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope. You do not substitute words to fit the narrative.
> 
> Gender is one thing. Gender identity is another. Lifestyle is unrelated to either one.
Click to expand...

Ok, you can keep saying that if you want... I think married gay couples out there would disagree with you and I think there will be some rights granted to transgenders in the near future which will also prove your wrong.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Here. His name is Jacob Tobia. If he chose to live his lifestyle, it's his problem. Women do not have to give up their rights to privacy to accommodate his needs.
> 
> There is no reason for men to be in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Tobia - Facebook


Does he use the womans bathroom?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope. You do not substitute words to fit the narrative.
> 
> Gender is one thing. Gender identity is another. Lifestyle is unrelated to either one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, you can keep saying that if you want... I think married gay couples out there would disagree with you and I think there will be some rights granted to transgenders in the near future which will also prove your wrong.
Click to expand...


How am I proven wrong? You keep defending transgender rights as something that must be since they are trapped in wrong body. Now you're saying it's their lifestyle.

Isn't lifestyle is something you chose?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since now. Since transgender people have come out of the shadows and are starting to gain a voice. Like it or not it is a discussion that now needs to be had. Are you confused about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
Click to expand...

I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here. His name is Jacob Tobia. If he chose to live his lifestyle, it's his problem. Women do not have to give up their rights to privacy to accommodate his needs.
> 
> There is no reason for men to be in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Tobia - Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Does he use the womans bathroom?
Click to expand...


Why do you say "he"?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here. His name is Jacob Tobia. If he chose to live his lifestyle, it's his problem. Women do not have to give up their rights to privacy to accommodate his needs.
> 
> There is no reason for men to be in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Tobia - Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could at least shave his legs.  Ugh!  Don't wear a dress with hairy legs.  It looks terrible.  Lol.
Click to expand...

He is actively trying to be both male and female and present him self as a non-gender... A whole new class that we get to evolve to


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope. You do not substitute words to fit the narrative.
> 
> Gender is one thing. Gender identity is another. Lifestyle is unrelated to either one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, you can keep saying that if you want... I think married gay couples out there would disagree with you and I think there will be some rights granted to transgenders in the near future which will also prove your wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I proven wrong? You keep defending transgender rights as something that must be since they are trapped in wrong body. Now you're saying it's their lifestyle.
> 
> Isn't lifestyle is something you chose?
Click to expand...

Again with the word games... Are you having fun? It is their lifestyle, it is their identity... Whether it is choice, biology, a mental disorder, or a natural occurrence is what the debate is about.  I don't really think that stuff matters very much because it is what it is and it exists so we need to deal with it.


----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're discussing gender and gender identity.
> 
> Dude, you're talking about lifestyle.
> 
> Lifestyle.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
Click to expand...



The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.

But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to break down what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here. His name is Jacob Tobia. If he chose to live his lifestyle, it's his problem. Women do not have to give up their rights to privacy to accommodate his needs.
> 
> There is no reason for men to be in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Tobia - Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could at least shave his legs.  Ugh!  Don't wear a dress with hairy legs.  It looks terrible.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is actively trying to be both male and female and present him self as a non-gender... A whole new class that we get to evolve to
Click to expand...


He looks like a clown.  Is that the new class "class clown?"


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.



You are correct that if someone completes "transition" with surgery, I would agree that person could use the restroom of his/her gender identity.

The second part is what I was waiting for, you start putting words in my mouth.

Where have I said, and you noted, that I am against surgeries. Link Please.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here. His name is Jacob Tobia. If he chose to live his lifestyle, it's his problem. Women do not have to give up their rights to privacy to accommodate his needs.
> 
> There is no reason for men to be in the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Tobia - Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Does he use the womans bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say "he"?
Click to expand...

He, she, it... whatever... Again with the word games. It's not as effective as you think it is.

I see him as a guy, you see him as a guy, he see's himself and gender neutral. 

You see a transfemale as a man, they and others see her as a women. Many respect the gender that one identifies with as their acceptable gender regardless of how others see them. 

There is going to be a middle ground solution and both sides are going to have to compromise... I think both extremes are being pretty damn ridiculous


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "lifestyle" comment of mine are you talking about??
> 
> 
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
Click to expand...


They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Again with the word games... Are you having fun? It is their lifestyle, it is their identity... Whether it is choice, biology, a mental disorder, or a natural occurrence is what the debate is about.  I don't really think that stuff matters very much because it is what it is and it exists so we need to deal with it.



You dont think that it matters?

The whole mess, and not just on the transgenders issues are due to the redefining the words.

Lets redefine what marriage means. It's just a word, right?

Lets redefine word criminal, from now on, we use "justice-Involved Individuals".

Let's redefine what woman is. 

It does matter. It's enough of that leftist crap.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
Click to expand...



I make a distinction between Tolerance and Acceptance.  Tolerance means that you are free to do your thing and I am free to do mine.  In other words, we leave each other alone.  Acceptance is a closer relationship, one of support or participation in whatever the other is doing.   The danger in stressing Acceptance over mere Tolerance is what we have seen played out in putting a bakery out of business for refusing to make a gay wedding gay.  The refusal did not prevent the gay couple from getting wed (hence tolerance was already satisfied).   But that's not good enough for the Statists. One must Accept, Support and Participate in what is dictated.

I, for my part, want nothing to do with such Compulsory Groupthink.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that if someone completes "transition" with surgery, I would agree that person could use the restroom of his/her gender identity.
> 
> The second part is what I was waiting for, you start putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Where have I said, and you noted, that I am against surgeries. Link Please.
Click to expand...

I was talking to Chris L. She has made that statement many times.

But your point does prove that you have criteria that defines and lays out acceptable terms that will recognize a trangenders transition. It is genitalia... That is fine, that is the debate... Where are those lines drawn? I don't think a guy should be able to put on a wig and dress and say he feels like a woman and then go into a ladies room. I think the solution has to be somewhere in between your "genital" idea and their "feeling" idea.  I think it is going to be something along the lines of a person living the lifestyle in dress and appearance under guidance and the recommendation from a licensed therapist that deems it best for their mental health to transition to the gender they identify with.  People at this point are hard to distinguish as their "born" sex.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh got it, I asked "At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?"  Substitute lifestyle with gender identity or transition status... Did you really not understand my point? Are we playing word games now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
Click to expand...

unfortunately, history has shown that to gain mass acceptance there is a fight. Blacks, women, gays, and religious groups have all gone threw it. I don't like all the over exaggerated "in your face" statements that many groups do, but it is how they gain attention and break down barriers.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the word games... Are you having fun? It is their lifestyle, it is their identity... Whether it is choice, biology, a mental disorder, or a natural occurrence is what the debate is about.  I don't really think that stuff matters very much because it is what it is and it exists so we need to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont think that it matters?
> 
> The whole mess, and not just on the transgenders issues are due to the redefining the words.
> 
> Lets redefine what marriage means. It's just a word, right?
> 
> Lets redefine word criminal, from now on, we use "justice-Involved Individuals".
> 
> Let's redefine what woman is.
> 
> It does matter. It's enough of that leftist crap.
Click to expand...

Yes words do matter I agree. Especially when it comes to defining law and respecting others.  I was referring to our discussion on this thread about the issue at hand. You keep trying to trap me by playing word games and taking my points out of context. I was responding to that.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately, history has shown that to gain mass acceptance there is a fight. Blacks, women, gays, and religious groups have all gone threw it. I don't like all the over exaggerated "in your face" statements that many groups do, but it is how they gain attention and break down barriers.
Click to expand...


People don't have to accept anything they don't want to accept.  This is the United States of America, a FREE country.  We are all entitled to our own thoughts and feelings on things like this.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately, history has shown that to gain mass acceptance there is a fight. Blacks, women, gays, and religious groups have all gone threw it. I don't like all the over exaggerated "in your face" statements that many groups do, but it is how they gain attention and break down barriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't have to accept anything they don't want to accept.  This is the United States of America, a FREE country.  We are all entitled to our own thoughts and feelings on things like this.
Click to expand...

True, Bo stated it very eloquently with the "tolerance" post.  I apparently am having trouble with my words today


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that if someone completes "transition" with surgery, I would agree that person could use the restroom of his/her gender identity.
> 
> The second part is what I was waiting for, you start putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Where have I said, and you noted, that I am against surgeries. Link Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to Chris L. She has made that statement many times.
> 
> But your point does prove that you have criteria that defines and lays out acceptable terms that will recognize a trangenders transition. It is genitalia... That is fine, that is the debate... Where are those lines drawn? I don't think a guy should be able to put on a wig and dress and say he feels like a woman and then go into a ladies room. I think the solution has to be somewhere in between your "genital" idea and their "feeling" idea.  I think it is going to be something along the lines of a person living the lifestyle in dress and appearance under guidance and the recommendation from a licensed therapist that deems it best for their mental health to transition to the gender they identify with.  People at this point are hard to distinguish as their "born" sex.
Click to expand...


People are free to choose whether to "recognize" them or not.  That's a personal matter.  I don't and will never accept a biological man as a woman or vice versa.  Sorry.  That's the way I feel about it.  That doesn't mean I "hate" them either.  I don't even know them.  I just don't believe that you can be something other than what your biology dictates.  You can change your outward appearance, but that doesn't change your biology.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the word games... Are you having fun? It is their lifestyle, it is their identity... Whether it is choice, biology, a mental disorder, or a natural occurrence is what the debate is about.  I don't really think that stuff matters very much because it is what it is and it exists so we need to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont think that it matters?
> 
> The whole mess, and not just on the transgenders issues are due to the redefining the words.
> 
> Lets redefine what marriage means. It's just a word, right?
> 
> Lets redefine word criminal, from now on, we use "justice-Involved Individuals".
> 
> Let's redefine what woman is.
> 
> It does matter. It's enough of that leftist crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes words do matter I agree. Especially when it comes to defining law and respecting others.  I was referring to our discussion on this thread about the issue at hand. You keep trying to trap me by playing word games and taking my points out of context. I was responding to that.
Click to expand...


No no, You said clearly and here is a quote.


> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?


And I answered in very next post


> At NO point nobody gets to use the bathroom that match their "lifestyle".


I don't have to respect or accept anyone's lifestyle. I don't give a shit about how you want to live your life.

I do have to respect other people rights, especially constitutionally guaranteed rights.

If you find the amendment or law that gives special right to man to violate women privacy, please post it here.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that if someone completes "transition" with surgery, I would agree that person could use the restroom of his/her gender identity.
> 
> The second part is what I was waiting for, you start putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Where have I said, and you noted, that I am against surgeries. Link Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to Chris L. She has made that statement many times.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I noticed after I posted. My bad.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I make a distinction between Tolerance and Acceptance.  Tolerance means that you are free to do your thing and I am free to do mine.  In other words, we leave each other alone.  Acceptance is a closer relationship, one of support or participation in whatever the other is doing.   The danger in stressing Acceptance over mere Tolerance is what we have seen played out in putting a bakery out of business for refusing to make a gay wedding gay.  The refusal did not prevent the gay couple from getting wed (hence tolerance was already satisfied).   But that's not good enough for the Statists. One must Accept, Support and Participate in what is dictated.
> 
> I, for my part, want nothing to do with such Compulsory Groupthink.
Click to expand...


I would agree except for the doing business part.  That is business and has nothing to do with acceptance in my eyes.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the word games... Are you having fun? It is their lifestyle, it is their identity... Whether it is choice, biology, a mental disorder, or a natural occurrence is what the debate is about.  I don't really think that stuff matters very much because it is what it is and it exists so we need to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont think that it matters?
> 
> The whole mess, and not just on the transgenders issues are due to the redefining the words.
> 
> Lets redefine what marriage means. It's just a word, right?
> 
> Lets redefine word criminal, from now on, we use "justice-Involved Individuals".
> 
> Let's redefine what woman is.
> 
> It does matter. It's enough of that leftist crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes words do matter I agree. Especially when it comes to defining law and respecting others.  I was referring to our discussion on this thread about the issue at hand. You keep trying to trap me by playing word games and taking my points out of context. I was responding to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no, You said clearly and here is a quote.
> 
> 
> 
> At what point can they use the bathroom that matches their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I answered in very next post
> 
> 
> 
> At NO point nobody gets to use the bathroom that match their "lifestyle".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to respect or accept anyone's lifestyle. I don't give a shit about how you want to live your life.
> 
> I do have to respect other people rights, especially constitutionally guaranteed rights.
> 
> If you find the amendment or law that gives special right to man to violate women privacy, please post it here.
Click to expand...

This debate is revolving around the Lifestyle of transgenders. Lifestyle simply means* the way in which a person or group lives. *
Transgenders live as a member of the opposite sex that they were born with... They want rights based on their gender identity not based simply on their lifestyle. These rights and subsequent rules dictating bathroom use (in this case) is what the debate is about.


----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I get it completely and I replied earlier. At NO point, nobody have to adjust themselves to someone's lifestyle.
> 
> But you kept bragging and repeating that we do.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately, history has shown that to gain mass acceptance there is a fight. Blacks, women, gays, and religious groups have all gone threw it. I don't like all the over exaggerated "in your face" statements that many groups do, but it is how they gain attention and break down barriers.
Click to expand...



I see you use the term Acceptance.   FORCED Acceptance is an Oxymoron.  I see that you caught the mistake in another post.   We need to use words precisely.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> This debate is revolving around the Lifestyle of transgenders. Lifestyle simply means* the way in which a person or group lives. *
> Transgenders live as a member of the opposite sex that they were born with... They want rights based on their gender identity not based simply on their lifestyle. These rights and subsequent rules dictating bathroom use (in this case) is what the debate is about.



I'm glad you used "gender identity" term, and not gender, since those are two different terms.

If someone completes the transition, including living as a different gender, legal name change, and surgery, I have no problem accepting their new gender identity. The problem is that most never do that (and I guess those fit under your term of lifestyle), but still wants to be treated as the gender of their choice. I got problem with that and I believe, many others too.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This debate is revolving around the Lifestyle of transgenders. Lifestyle simply means* the way in which a person or group lives. *
> Transgenders live as a member of the opposite sex that they were born with... They want rights based on their gender identity not based simply on their lifestyle. These rights and subsequent rules dictating bathroom use (in this case) is what the debate is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you used "gender identity" term, and not gender, since those are two different terms.
> 
> If someone completes the transition, including living as a different gender, legal name change, and surgery, I have no problem accepting their new gender identity. The problem is that most never do that (and I guess those fit under your term of lifestyle), but still wants to be treated as the gender of their choice. I got problem with that and I believe, many others too.
Click to expand...

I can appreciate that. I think your voice and other opposers need to be heard... Also the objectives of the trans community need to be heard and common sense solutions proposed. As for my opinions, I fall somewhere in the middle, I've already expressed solutions that seem reasonable to me. There is going to have to be compromise on both ends.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like this.  We do not have to adjust to someone else's lifestyle.  If they have a penis, they need to use the men's room.  If they have changed THEMSELVES so much so that they cannot be recognized as a "male", then that is not our problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I make a distinction between Tolerance and Acceptance.  Tolerance means that you are free to do your thing and I am free to do mine.  In other words, we leave each other alone.  Acceptance is a closer relationship, one of support or participation in whatever the other is doing.   The danger in stressing Acceptance over mere Tolerance is what we have seen played out in putting a bakery out of business for refusing to make a gay wedding gay.  The refusal did not prevent the gay couple from getting wed (hence tolerance was already satisfied).   But that's not good enough for the Statists. One must Accept, Support and Participate in what is dictated.
> 
> I, for my part, want nothing to do with such Compulsory Groupthink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree except for the doing business part.  That is business and has nothing to do with acceptance in my eyes.
Click to expand...


That's specious thinking.   One should be free in one's person, PROPERTY, and path.  Forcing someone to put his person and property in service to someone else against his will is a violation of his Liberty.   The original language of the Civil Rights act says Public Accommodation, not All Businesses.  Denying someone food or lodging is for time critical services...finding a feasible substitute is not always at hand.   Shopping for wedding cakes is not a matter of urgent survival needs.  Not all businesses fall under the definition of Public Accommodation.

_
*...
SEC. 201. (a)* All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, religion, or national origin. 

(b) Each of the following establishments which serves the public is a place of public accommodation within the meaning of this title if its operations affect commerce, or if discrimination or segregation by it is supported by State action: 

(1) any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment which provides lodging to transient guests, other than an establishment located within a building which contains not more than five rooms for rent or hire and which is actually occupied by the proprietor of such establishment as his residence; 

(2) any restaurant, cafeteria, lunchroom, lunch counter, soda fountain, or other facility principally engaged in selling food for consumption on the premises, including, but not limited to, any such facility located on the premises of any retail establishment; or any gasoline station; 

(3) any motion picture house, theater, concert hall, sports arena, stadium or other place of exhibition or entertainment; and 

(4) any establishment (A)(i) which is physically located within the premises of any establishment otherwise covered by this subsection, or (ii) within the premises of which is physically located any such covered establishment, and (B) which holds itself out as serving patrons of such covered establishment. 

(c) The operations of an establishment affect commerce within the meaning of this title if (1) it is one of the establishments described in paragraph (1) of subsection (b); (2) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (2) of subsection (b), it serves or offers to serve interstate travelers or a substantial portion of the food which it serves, or gasoline or other products which it sells, has moved in commerce; (3) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (3) of subsection (b), it customarily presents films, performances, athletic teams, exhibitions, or other sources of entertainment which move in commerce; and (4) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (4) of subsection (b), it is physically located within the premises of, or there is physically located within its premises, an establishment the operations of which affect commerce within the meaning of this subsection. For purposes of this section, "commerce" means travel, trade, traffic, commerce, transportation, or communication among the several States, or between the District of Columbia and any State, or between any foreign country or any territory or possession and any State or the District of Columbia, or between points in the same State but through any other State or the District of Columbia or a foreign country. 

(d) Discrimination or segregation by an establishment is supported by State action within the meaning of this title if such discrimination or segregation (1) is carried on under color of any law, statute, ordinance, or regulation; or (2) is carried on under color of any custom or usage required or enforced by officials of the State or political subdivision thereof; or (3) is required by action of the State or political subdivision thereof. 

(e) The provisions of this title shall not apply to a private club or other establishment not in fact open to the public, except to the extent that the facilities of such establishment are made available to the customers or patrons of an establishment within the scope of subsection ...._

Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964: Injunctive Relief Against Discrimination in Places of Public Accommodation - FindLaw


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you agreed that if somebody had surgery then you would support them using the transitioned gendered bathroom?  Noted that you don't support the surgeries in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I make a distinction between Tolerance and Acceptance.  Tolerance means that you are free to do your thing and I am free to do mine.  In other words, we leave each other alone.  Acceptance is a closer relationship, one of support or participation in whatever the other is doing.   The danger in stressing Acceptance over mere Tolerance is what we have seen played out in putting a bakery out of business for refusing to make a gay wedding gay.  The refusal did not prevent the gay couple from getting wed (hence tolerance was already satisfied).   But that's not good enough for the Statists. One must Accept, Support and Participate in what is dictated.
> 
> I, for my part, want nothing to do with such Compulsory Groupthink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree except for the doing business part.  That is business and has nothing to do with acceptance in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's specious thinking.   One should be free in one's person, PROPERTY, and path.  Forcing someone to put his person and property in service to someone else against his will is a violation of his Liberty.   The original language of the Civil Rights act says Public Accommodation, not All Businesses.  Denying someone food or lodging is for time critical services...finding a feasible substitute is not always at hand.   Shopping for wedding cakes is not a matter of urgent survival needs.  Not all businesses fall under the definition of Public Accommodation.
> 
> _
> *...
> SEC. 201. (a)* All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, religion, or national origin.
> 
> (b) Each of the following establishments which serves the public is a place of public accommodation within the meaning of this title if its operations affect commerce, or if discrimination or segregation by it is supported by State action:
> 
> (1) any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment which provides lodging to transient guests, other than an establishment located within a building which contains not more than five rooms for rent or hire and which is actually occupied by the proprietor of such establishment as his residence;
> 
> (2) any restaurant, cafeteria, lunchroom, lunch counter, soda fountain, or other facility principally engaged in selling food for consumption on the premises, including, but not limited to, any such facility located on the premises of any retail establishment; or any gasoline station;
> 
> (3) any motion picture house, theater, concert hall, sports arena, stadium or other place of exhibition or entertainment; and
> 
> (4) any establishment (A)(i) which is physically located within the premises of any establishment otherwise covered by this subsection, or (ii) within the premises of which is physically located any such covered establishment, and (B) which holds itself out as serving patrons of such covered establishment.
> 
> (c) The operations of an establishment affect commerce within the meaning of this title if (1) it is one of the establishments described in paragraph (1) of subsection (b); (2) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (2) of subsection (b), it serves or offers to serve interstate travelers or a substantial portion of the food which it serves, or gasoline or other products which it sells, has moved in commerce; (3) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (3) of subsection (b), it customarily presents films, performances, athletic teams, exhibitions, or other sources of entertainment which move in commerce; and (4) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (4) of subsection (b), it is physically located within the premises of, or there is physically located within its premises, an establishment the operations of which affect commerce within the meaning of this subsection. For purposes of this section, "commerce" means travel, trade, traffic, commerce, transportation, or communication among the several States, or between the District of Columbia and any State, or between any foreign country or any territory or possession and any State or the District of Columbia, or between points in the same State but through any other State or the District of Columbia or a foreign country.
> 
> (d) Discrimination or segregation by an establishment is supported by State action within the meaning of this title if such discrimination or segregation (1) is carried on under color of any law, statute, ordinance, or regulation; or (2) is carried on under color of any custom or usage required or enforced by officials of the State or political subdivision thereof; or (3) is required by action of the State or political subdivision thereof.
> 
> (e) The provisions of this title shall not apply to a private club or other establishment not in fact open to the public, except to the extent that the facilities of such establishment are made available to the customers or patrons of an establishment within the scope of subsection ...._
> 
> Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964: Injunctive Relief Against Discrimination in Places of Public Accommodation - FindLaw
Click to expand...


In a way, I agree.  In other ways, I don't.  I do understand what you are saying about your business being your property, but I just cannot abide by that type of blatant discrimination.  In your personal life, that's fine.  You have a right to associate with whomever you choose but I don't think that's a good way to run a business.  

I do know some gay people who are awesome people, and they should be able to shop at any store, etc., in my opinion, so I just can't agree with telling them they have to go to "GayMart" in the next town over.  They do pay taxes and contribute to the economy.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of men that actually go through surgery to become "women" is so small that they are statistical outliers.   In polite and Civil Society, they would be tolerated and left alone (even to use the women's room if they live as women).  We wouldn't need laws that affect the vast majority to tolerate such a minority.
> 
> But this is NOT what government intrusion does.  By making this a major issue and a matter of Public Policy, surgically altered men aren't the object.   Any male who "says" he feels like a female (however fleetingly), can use that as an excuse to violate the privacy of real females.  The REAL AGENDA is to breakdown what should be an inviolate barrier between individuals and The State.  If one's own body can be so abused, so can every other aspect of the individual, until there is no individual...just serfs to the collective (cf. State Elite) will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I make a distinction between Tolerance and Acceptance.  Tolerance means that you are free to do your thing and I am free to do mine.  In other words, we leave each other alone.  Acceptance is a closer relationship, one of support or participation in whatever the other is doing.   The danger in stressing Acceptance over mere Tolerance is what we have seen played out in putting a bakery out of business for refusing to make a gay wedding gay.  The refusal did not prevent the gay couple from getting wed (hence tolerance was already satisfied).   But that's not good enough for the Statists. One must Accept, Support and Participate in what is dictated.
> 
> I, for my part, want nothing to do with such Compulsory Groupthink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree except for the doing business part.  That is business and has nothing to do with acceptance in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's specious thinking.   One should be free in one's person, PROPERTY, and path.  Forcing someone to put his person and property in service to someone else against his will is a violation of his Liberty.   The original language of the Civil Rights act says Public Accommodation, not All Businesses.  Denying someone food or lodging is for time critical services...finding a feasible substitute is not always at hand.   Shopping for wedding cakes is not a matter of urgent survival needs.  Not all businesses fall under the definition of Public Accommodation.
> 
> _
> *...
> SEC. 201. (a)* All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, religion, or national origin.
> 
> (b) Each of the following establishments which serves the public is a place of public accommodation within the meaning of this title if its operations affect commerce, or if discrimination or segregation by it is supported by State action:
> 
> (1) any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment which provides lodging to transient guests, other than an establishment located within a building which contains not more than five rooms for rent or hire and which is actually occupied by the proprietor of such establishment as his residence;
> 
> (2) any restaurant, cafeteria, lunchroom, lunch counter, soda fountain, or other facility principally engaged in selling food for consumption on the premises, including, but not limited to, any such facility located on the premises of any retail establishment; or any gasoline station;
> 
> (3) any motion picture house, theater, concert hall, sports arena, stadium or other place of exhibition or entertainment; and
> 
> (4) any establishment (A)(i) which is physically located within the premises of any establishment otherwise covered by this subsection, or (ii) within the premises of which is physically located any such covered establishment, and (B) which holds itself out as serving patrons of such covered establishment.
> 
> (c) The operations of an establishment affect commerce within the meaning of this title if (1) it is one of the establishments described in paragraph (1) of subsection (b); (2) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (2) of subsection (b), it serves or offers to serve interstate travelers or a substantial portion of the food which it serves, or gasoline or other products which it sells, has moved in commerce; (3) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (3) of subsection (b), it customarily presents films, performances, athletic teams, exhibitions, or other sources of entertainment which move in commerce; and (4) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (4) of subsection (b), it is physically located within the premises of, or there is physically located within its premises, an establishment the operations of which affect commerce within the meaning of this subsection. For purposes of this section, "commerce" means travel, trade, traffic, commerce, transportation, or communication among the several States, or between the District of Columbia and any State, or between any foreign country or any territory or possession and any State or the District of Columbia, or between points in the same State but through any other State or the District of Columbia or a foreign country.
> 
> (d) Discrimination or segregation by an establishment is supported by State action within the meaning of this title if such discrimination or segregation (1) is carried on under color of any law, statute, ordinance, or regulation; or (2) is carried on under color of any custom or usage required or enforced by officials of the State or political subdivision thereof; or (3) is required by action of the State or political subdivision thereof.
> 
> (e) The provisions of this title shall not apply to a private club or other establishment not in fact open to the public, except to the extent that the facilities of such establishment are made available to the customers or patrons of an establishment within the scope of subsection ...._
> 
> Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964: Injunctive Relief Against Discrimination in Places of Public Accommodation - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a way, I agree.  In other ways, I don't.  I do understand what you are saying about your business being your property, but I just cannot abide by that type of blatant discrimination.  In your personal life, that's fine.  You have a right to associate with whomever you choose but I don't think that's a good way to run a business.
> 
> I do know some gay people who are awesome people, and they should be able to shop at any store, etc., in my opinion, so I just can't agree with telling them they have to go to "GayMart" in the next town over.  They do pay taxes and contribute to the economy.
Click to expand...



Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes? 

It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.

A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake to be made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Which restroom did he choose?
- via Proud Democrat




Anti-Gay North Carolina Republican Outed as Former Drag Queen
An anti-gay Republican candidate in North Carolina worked as a drag queen performer and emcee known as 'Miss Mona Sinclair,' according to a bombshell…
proudemocrat.com


----------



## Slade3200

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make a distinction between Tolerance and Acceptance.  Tolerance means that you are free to do your thing and I am free to do mine.  In other words, we leave each other alone.  Acceptance is a closer relationship, one of support or participation in whatever the other is doing.   The danger in stressing Acceptance over mere Tolerance is what we have seen played out in putting a bakery out of business for refusing to make a gay wedding gay.  The refusal did not prevent the gay couple from getting wed (hence tolerance was already satisfied).   But that's not good enough for the Statists. One must Accept, Support and Participate in what is dictated.
> 
> I, for my part, want nothing to do with such Compulsory Groupthink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree except for the doing business part.  That is business and has nothing to do with acceptance in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's specious thinking.   One should be free in one's person, PROPERTY, and path.  Forcing someone to put his person and property in service to someone else against his will is a violation of his Liberty.   The original language of the Civil Rights act says Public Accommodation, not All Businesses.  Denying someone food or lodging is for time critical services...finding a feasible substitute is not always at hand.   Shopping for wedding cakes is not a matter of urgent survival needs.  Not all businesses fall under the definition of Public Accommodation.
> 
> _
> *...
> SEC. 201. (a)* All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, religion, or national origin.
> 
> (b) Each of the following establishments which serves the public is a place of public accommodation within the meaning of this title if its operations affect commerce, or if discrimination or segregation by it is supported by State action:
> 
> (1) any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment which provides lodging to transient guests, other than an establishment located within a building which contains not more than five rooms for rent or hire and which is actually occupied by the proprietor of such establishment as his residence;
> 
> (2) any restaurant, cafeteria, lunchroom, lunch counter, soda fountain, or other facility principally engaged in selling food for consumption on the premises, including, but not limited to, any such facility located on the premises of any retail establishment; or any gasoline station;
> 
> (3) any motion picture house, theater, concert hall, sports arena, stadium or other place of exhibition or entertainment; and
> 
> (4) any establishment (A)(i) which is physically located within the premises of any establishment otherwise covered by this subsection, or (ii) within the premises of which is physically located any such covered establishment, and (B) which holds itself out as serving patrons of such covered establishment.
> 
> (c) The operations of an establishment affect commerce within the meaning of this title if (1) it is one of the establishments described in paragraph (1) of subsection (b); (2) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (2) of subsection (b), it serves or offers to serve interstate travelers or a substantial portion of the food which it serves, or gasoline or other products which it sells, has moved in commerce; (3) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (3) of subsection (b), it customarily presents films, performances, athletic teams, exhibitions, or other sources of entertainment which move in commerce; and (4) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (4) of subsection (b), it is physically located within the premises of, or there is physically located within its premises, an establishment the operations of which affect commerce within the meaning of this subsection. For purposes of this section, "commerce" means travel, trade, traffic, commerce, transportation, or communication among the several States, or between the District of Columbia and any State, or between any foreign country or any territory or possession and any State or the District of Columbia, or between points in the same State but through any other State or the District of Columbia or a foreign country.
> 
> (d) Discrimination or segregation by an establishment is supported by State action within the meaning of this title if such discrimination or segregation (1) is carried on under color of any law, statute, ordinance, or regulation; or (2) is carried on under color of any custom or usage required or enforced by officials of the State or political subdivision thereof; or (3) is required by action of the State or political subdivision thereof.
> 
> (e) The provisions of this title shall not apply to a private club or other establishment not in fact open to the public, except to the extent that the facilities of such establishment are made available to the customers or patrons of an establishment within the scope of subsection ...._
> 
> Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964: Injunctive Relief Against Discrimination in Places of Public Accommodation - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a way, I agree.  In other ways, I don't.  I do understand what you are saying about your business being your property, but I just cannot abide by that type of blatant discrimination.  In your personal life, that's fine.  You have a right to associate with whomever you choose but I don't think that's a good way to run a business.
> 
> I do know some gay people who are awesome people, and they should be able to shop at any store, etc., in my opinion, so I just can't agree with telling them they have to go to "GayMart" in the next town over.  They do pay taxes and contribute to the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes?
> 
> It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.
> 
> A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.
Click to expand...

Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease


----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a distinction between Tolerance and Acceptance.  Tolerance means that you are free to do your thing and I am free to do mine.  In other words, we leave each other alone.  Acceptance is a closer relationship, one of support or participation in whatever the other is doing.   The danger in stressing Acceptance over mere Tolerance is what we have seen played out in putting a bakery out of business for refusing to make a gay wedding gay.  The refusal did not prevent the gay couple from getting wed (hence tolerance was already satisfied).   But that's not good enough for the Statists. One must Accept, Support and Participate in what is dictated.
> 
> I, for my part, want nothing to do with such Compulsory Groupthink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree except for the doing business part.  That is business and has nothing to do with acceptance in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's specious thinking.   One should be free in one's person, PROPERTY, and path.  Forcing someone to put his person and property in service to someone else against his will is a violation of his Liberty.   The original language of the Civil Rights act says Public Accommodation, not All Businesses.  Denying someone food or lodging is for time critical services...finding a feasible substitute is not always at hand.   Shopping for wedding cakes is not a matter of urgent survival needs.  Not all businesses fall under the definition of Public Accommodation.
> 
> _
> *...
> SEC. 201. (a)* All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, religion, or national origin.
> 
> (b) Each of the following establishments which serves the public is a place of public accommodation within the meaning of this title if its operations affect commerce, or if discrimination or segregation by it is supported by State action:
> 
> (1) any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment which provides lodging to transient guests, other than an establishment located within a building which contains not more than five rooms for rent or hire and which is actually occupied by the proprietor of such establishment as his residence;
> 
> (2) any restaurant, cafeteria, lunchroom, lunch counter, soda fountain, or other facility principally engaged in selling food for consumption on the premises, including, but not limited to, any such facility located on the premises of any retail establishment; or any gasoline station;
> 
> (3) any motion picture house, theater, concert hall, sports arena, stadium or other place of exhibition or entertainment; and
> 
> (4) any establishment (A)(i) which is physically located within the premises of any establishment otherwise covered by this subsection, or (ii) within the premises of which is physically located any such covered establishment, and (B) which holds itself out as serving patrons of such covered establishment.
> 
> (c) The operations of an establishment affect commerce within the meaning of this title if (1) it is one of the establishments described in paragraph (1) of subsection (b); (2) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (2) of subsection (b), it serves or offers to serve interstate travelers or a substantial portion of the food which it serves, or gasoline or other products which it sells, has moved in commerce; (3) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (3) of subsection (b), it customarily presents films, performances, athletic teams, exhibitions, or other sources of entertainment which move in commerce; and (4) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (4) of subsection (b), it is physically located within the premises of, or there is physically located within its premises, an establishment the operations of which affect commerce within the meaning of this subsection. For purposes of this section, "commerce" means travel, trade, traffic, commerce, transportation, or communication among the several States, or between the District of Columbia and any State, or between any foreign country or any territory or possession and any State or the District of Columbia, or between points in the same State but through any other State or the District of Columbia or a foreign country.
> 
> (d) Discrimination or segregation by an establishment is supported by State action within the meaning of this title if such discrimination or segregation (1) is carried on under color of any law, statute, ordinance, or regulation; or (2) is carried on under color of any custom or usage required or enforced by officials of the State or political subdivision thereof; or (3) is required by action of the State or political subdivision thereof.
> 
> (e) The provisions of this title shall not apply to a private club or other establishment not in fact open to the public, except to the extent that the facilities of such establishment are made available to the customers or patrons of an establishment within the scope of subsection ...._
> 
> Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964: Injunctive Relief Against Discrimination in Places of Public Accommodation - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a way, I agree.  In other ways, I don't.  I do understand what you are saying about your business being your property, but I just cannot abide by that type of blatant discrimination.  In your personal life, that's fine.  You have a right to associate with whomever you choose but I don't think that's a good way to run a business.
> 
> I do know some gay people who are awesome people, and they should be able to shop at any store, etc., in my opinion, so I just can't agree with telling them they have to go to "GayMart" in the next town over.  They do pay taxes and contribute to the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes?
> 
> It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.
> 
> A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease
Click to expand...


Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Former Georgia GOP county chairman arrested for molesting children as young as 4-years-old*
According to police Dendy is also wanted by the Washtenaw County Sheriff’s Office in Michigan, as well as the Laurens Police Department in South Carolina based upon sexual abuse accusations in those states.


----------



## Silhouette

And what does that have to do with men in women's bathrooms?  Other than it would give a guy like that direct access to his prey where nobody could protest.  And if they did, he could sue them?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> They want to force others to "accept" them.  I can understand that to a point, with the beating them up and things, but those people who do those things are breaking the law.  Nobody has to accept anything that they don't agree with in a free country, but I would call this "forced acceptance."  It won't work.  The only way is through education, not forcing them on people.



_“Education”_ to get people to accept obvious falsehood as reality would not be education at all, in any honest sense of the word, but brainwashing; no more workable, nor more ethically acceptable, than _“forced acceptance”_.


----------



## Slade3200

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree except for the doing business part.  That is business and has nothing to do with acceptance in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's specious thinking.   One should be free in one's person, PROPERTY, and path.  Forcing someone to put his person and property in service to someone else against his will is a violation of his Liberty.   The original language of the Civil Rights act says Public Accommodation, not All Businesses.  Denying someone food or lodging is for time critical services...finding a feasible substitute is not always at hand.   Shopping for wedding cakes is not a matter of urgent survival needs.  Not all businesses fall under the definition of Public Accommodation.
> 
> _
> *...
> SEC. 201. (a)* All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, religion, or national origin.
> 
> (b) Each of the following establishments which serves the public is a place of public accommodation within the meaning of this title if its operations affect commerce, or if discrimination or segregation by it is supported by State action:
> 
> (1) any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment which provides lodging to transient guests, other than an establishment located within a building which contains not more than five rooms for rent or hire and which is actually occupied by the proprietor of such establishment as his residence;
> 
> (2) any restaurant, cafeteria, lunchroom, lunch counter, soda fountain, or other facility principally engaged in selling food for consumption on the premises, including, but not limited to, any such facility located on the premises of any retail establishment; or any gasoline station;
> 
> (3) any motion picture house, theater, concert hall, sports arena, stadium or other place of exhibition or entertainment; and
> 
> (4) any establishment (A)(i) which is physically located within the premises of any establishment otherwise covered by this subsection, or (ii) within the premises of which is physically located any such covered establishment, and (B) which holds itself out as serving patrons of such covered establishment.
> 
> (c) The operations of an establishment affect commerce within the meaning of this title if (1) it is one of the establishments described in paragraph (1) of subsection (b); (2) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (2) of subsection (b), it serves or offers to serve interstate travelers or a substantial portion of the food which it serves, or gasoline or other products which it sells, has moved in commerce; (3) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (3) of subsection (b), it customarily presents films, performances, athletic teams, exhibitions, or other sources of entertainment which move in commerce; and (4) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (4) of subsection (b), it is physically located within the premises of, or there is physically located within its premises, an establishment the operations of which affect commerce within the meaning of this subsection. For purposes of this section, "commerce" means travel, trade, traffic, commerce, transportation, or communication among the several States, or between the District of Columbia and any State, or between any foreign country or any territory or possession and any State or the District of Columbia, or between points in the same State but through any other State or the District of Columbia or a foreign country.
> 
> (d) Discrimination or segregation by an establishment is supported by State action within the meaning of this title if such discrimination or segregation (1) is carried on under color of any law, statute, ordinance, or regulation; or (2) is carried on under color of any custom or usage required or enforced by officials of the State or political subdivision thereof; or (3) is required by action of the State or political subdivision thereof.
> 
> (e) The provisions of this title shall not apply to a private club or other establishment not in fact open to the public, except to the extent that the facilities of such establishment are made available to the customers or patrons of an establishment within the scope of subsection ...._
> 
> Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964: Injunctive Relief Against Discrimination in Places of Public Accommodation - FindLaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a way, I agree.  In other ways, I don't.  I do understand what you are saying about your business being your property, but I just cannot abide by that type of blatant discrimination.  In your personal life, that's fine.  You have a right to associate with whomever you choose but I don't think that's a good way to run a business.
> 
> I do know some gay people who are awesome people, and they should be able to shop at any store, etc., in my opinion, so I just can't agree with telling them they have to go to "GayMart" in the next town over.  They do pay taxes and contribute to the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes?
> 
> It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.
> 
> A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....
Click to expand...

It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> And what does that have to do with men in women's bathrooms?  Other than it would give a guy like that direct access to his prey where nobody could protest.  And if they did, he could sue them?


What keeps him from molesting little boys in the boys bathroom?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with men in women's bathrooms?  Other than it would give a guy like that direct access to his prey where nobody could protest.  And if they did, he could sue them?
> 
> 
> 
> What keeps him from molesting little boys in the boys bathroom?
Click to expand...

Got me there.  Since up to 40% of all molestations are homosexuals molesting boys.  Pretty large molestation track record for a demographic that's such a tiny part of the overall adult population...

But that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's specious thinking.   One should be free in one's person, PROPERTY, and path.  Forcing someone to put his person and property in service to someone else against his will is a violation of his Liberty.   The original language of the Civil Rights act says Public Accommodation, not All Businesses.  Denying someone food or lodging is for time critical services...finding a feasible substitute is not always at hand.   Shopping for wedding cakes is not a matter of urgent survival needs.  Not all businesses fall under the definition of Public Accommodation.
> 
> _
> *...
> SEC. 201. (a)* All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, religion, or national origin.
> 
> (b) Each of the following establishments which serves the public is a place of public accommodation within the meaning of this title if its operations affect commerce, or if discrimination or segregation by it is supported by State action:
> 
> (1) any inn, hotel, motel, or other establishment which provides lodging to transient guests, other than an establishment located within a building which contains not more than five rooms for rent or hire and which is actually occupied by the proprietor of such establishment as his residence;
> 
> (2) any restaurant, cafeteria, lunchroom, lunch counter, soda fountain, or other facility principally engaged in selling food for consumption on the premises, including, but not limited to, any such facility located on the premises of any retail establishment; or any gasoline station;
> 
> (3) any motion picture house, theater, concert hall, sports arena, stadium or other place of exhibition or entertainment; and
> 
> (4) any establishment (A)(i) which is physically located within the premises of any establishment otherwise covered by this subsection, or (ii) within the premises of which is physically located any such covered establishment, and (B) which holds itself out as serving patrons of such covered establishment.
> 
> (c) The operations of an establishment affect commerce within the meaning of this title if (1) it is one of the establishments described in paragraph (1) of subsection (b); (2) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (2) of subsection (b), it serves or offers to serve interstate travelers or a substantial portion of the food which it serves, or gasoline or other products which it sells, has moved in commerce; (3) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (3) of subsection (b), it customarily presents films, performances, athletic teams, exhibitions, or other sources of entertainment which move in commerce; and (4) in the case of an establishment described in paragraph (4) of subsection (b), it is physically located within the premises of, or there is physically located within its premises, an establishment the operations of which affect commerce within the meaning of this subsection. For purposes of this section, "commerce" means travel, trade, traffic, commerce, transportation, or communication among the several States, or between the District of Columbia and any State, or between any foreign country or any territory or possession and any State or the District of Columbia, or between points in the same State but through any other State or the District of Columbia or a foreign country.
> 
> (d) Discrimination or segregation by an establishment is supported by State action within the meaning of this title if such discrimination or segregation (1) is carried on under color of any law, statute, ordinance, or regulation; or (2) is carried on under color of any custom or usage required or enforced by officials of the State or political subdivision thereof; or (3) is required by action of the State or political subdivision thereof.
> 
> (e) The provisions of this title shall not apply to a private club or other establishment not in fact open to the public, except to the extent that the facilities of such establishment are made available to the customers or patrons of an establishment within the scope of subsection ...._
> 
> Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964: Injunctive Relief Against Discrimination in Places of Public Accommodation - FindLaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a way, I agree.  In other ways, I don't.  I do understand what you are saying about your business being your property, but I just cannot abide by that type of blatant discrimination.  In your personal life, that's fine.  You have a right to associate with whomever you choose but I don't think that's a good way to run a business.
> 
> I do know some gay people who are awesome people, and they should be able to shop at any store, etc., in my opinion, so I just can't agree with telling them they have to go to "GayMart" in the next town over.  They do pay taxes and contribute to the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes?
> 
> It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.
> 
> A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.
Click to expand...



As if.  Here's a good read that pretty much sums things up.  We live right now in what is now very close to a Servile State.   The alternative is to get rid of centralized control, but that won't happen until a Big Crisis happens.

The USSR without the Gulag


----------



## Slade3200

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way, I agree.  In other ways, I don't.  I do understand what you are saying about your business being your property, but I just cannot abide by that type of blatant discrimination.  In your personal life, that's fine.  You have a right to associate with whomever you choose but I don't think that's a good way to run a business.
> 
> I do know some gay people who are awesome people, and they should be able to shop at any store, etc., in my opinion, so I just can't agree with telling them they have to go to "GayMart" in the next town over.  They do pay taxes and contribute to the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes?
> 
> It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.
> 
> A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As if.  Here's a good read that pretty much sums things up.  We live right now in what is now very close to a Servile State.   The alternative is to get rid of centralized control, but that won't happen until a Big Crisis happens.
> 
> The USSR without the Gulag
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about socialism or communism, I'm just stating a simple fact in our "free" society. You think you own your business or you think you own your house? You don't, you are leasing the right to participate in commerce and to reside on American soil. If you doubt that then try not paying your taxes and see what happens to these assets you "own".  Consumer goods are a different story, that T-bone steak, your toothbrush and even your underwear are all yours. But anything that is considered substantial wealth, you are leasing the right to own from the government. This isn't something we are in a threat of becoming... This has been a reality since the implementation of taxation.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes?
> 
> It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.
> 
> A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As if.  Here's a good read that pretty much sums things up.  We live right now in what is now very close to a Servile State.   The alternative is to get rid of centralized control, but that won't happen until a Big Crisis happens.
> 
> The USSR without the Gulag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about socialism or communism, I'm just stating a simple fact in our "free" society. You think you own your business or you think you own your house? You don't, you are leasing the right to participate in commerce and to reside on American soil. If you doubt that then try not paying your taxes and see what happens to these assets you "own".  Consumer goods are a different story, that T-bone steak, your toothbrush and even your underwear are all yours. But anything that is considered substantial wealth, you are leasing the right to own from the government. This isn't something we are in a threat of becoming... This has been a reality since the implementation of taxation.
Click to expand...




Where is the lease clause in the Constitution?  I missed that one in civics class.


----------



## Slade3200

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As if.  Here's a good read that pretty much sums things up.  We live right now in what is now very close to a Servile State.   The alternative is to get rid of centralized control, but that won't happen until a Big Crisis happens.
> 
> The USSR without the Gulag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about socialism or communism, I'm just stating a simple fact in our "free" society. You think you own your business or you think you own your house? You don't, you are leasing the right to participate in commerce and to reside on American soil. If you doubt that then try not paying your taxes and see what happens to these assets you "own".  Consumer goods are a different story, that T-bone steak, your toothbrush and even your underwear are all yours. But anything that is considered substantial wealth, you are leasing the right to own from the government. This isn't something we are in a threat of becoming... This has been a reality since the implementation of taxation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the lease clause in the Constitution?  I missed that one in civics class.
Click to expand...

the lease clause is our laws and the regulatory and tax code. It's in disguise


----------



## boedicca

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As if.  Here's a good read that pretty much sums things up.  We live right now in what is now very close to a Servile State.   The alternative is to get rid of centralized control, but that won't happen until a Big Crisis happens.
> 
> The USSR without the Gulag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about socialism or communism, I'm just stating a simple fact in our "free" society. You think you own your business or you think you own your house? You don't, you are leasing the right to participate in commerce and to reside on American soil. If you doubt that then try not paying your taxes and see what happens to these assets you "own".  Consumer goods are a different story, that T-bone steak, your toothbrush and even your underwear are all yours. But anything that is considered substantial wealth, you are leasing the right to own from the government. This isn't something we are in a threat of becoming... This has been a reality since the implementation of taxation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the lease clause in the Constitution?  I missed that one in civics class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the lease clause is our laws and the regulatory and tax code. It's in disguise
Click to expand...


Thanks for clearing that up.  It's your imaginary friend.


----------



## Slade3200

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if.  Here's a good read that pretty much sums things up.  We live right now in what is now very close to a Servile State.   The alternative is to get rid of centralized control, but that won't happen until a Big Crisis happens.
> 
> The USSR without the Gulag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about socialism or communism, I'm just stating a simple fact in our "free" society. You think you own your business or you think you own your house? You don't, you are leasing the right to participate in commerce and to reside on American soil. If you doubt that then try not paying your taxes and see what happens to these assets you "own".  Consumer goods are a different story, that T-bone steak, your toothbrush and even your underwear are all yours. But anything that is considered substantial wealth, you are leasing the right to own from the government. This isn't something we are in a threat of becoming... This has been a reality since the implementation of taxation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the lease clause in the Constitution?  I missed that one in civics class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the lease clause is our laws and the regulatory and tax code. It's in disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.  It's your imaginary friend.
Click to expand...

Nothing imaginary about it


----------



## Freewill

I figured it out, this whole BS issue is just another fight in the left wing war on women.

So what is the reason that a man needs to use the woman's room?  Because HE, a MAN, FEELs like HE is a woman?  Really?  So HE doesn't have a problem being in a woman's room he has a problem being in a MEN'S room?  So if he uses the woman's room several women might feel uncomforatble but if HE uses the MEN'S room then only one will feel uncomfortable.  But again, why should HE feel uncomfortable using either restroom.

Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.


----------



## Slade3200

Freewill said:


> I figured it out, this whole BS issue is just another fight in the left wing war on women.
> 
> So what is the reason that a man needs to use the woman's room?  Because HE, a MAN, FEELs like HE is a woman?  Really?  So HE doesn't have a problem being in a woman's room he has a problem being in a MEN'S room?  So if he uses the woman's room several women might feel uncomforatble but if HE uses the MEN'S room then only one will feel uncomfortable.  But again, why should HE feel uncomfortable using either restroom.
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.


Holy shit you did figure it out!! Damn I gotta let the secret lefty underground leadership know that y'all are into the plan. Kudos on a truly brilliant revelation!


----------



## Freewill

Slade3200 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it out, this whole BS issue is just another fight in the left wing war on women.
> 
> So what is the reason that a man needs to use the woman's room?  Because HE, a MAN, FEELs like HE is a woman?  Really?  So HE doesn't have a problem being in a woman's room he has a problem being in a MEN'S room?  So if he uses the woman's room several women might feel uncomforatble but if HE uses the MEN'S room then only one will feel uncomfortable.  But again, why should HE feel uncomfortable using either restroom.
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit you did figure it out!! Damn I gotta let the secret lefty underground leadership know that y'all are into the plan. Kudos on a truly brilliant revelation!
Click to expand...


I am glad you are on board with blathering quickly to the deviant left, they could not have a better spokesman.


----------



## percysunshine

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Former Georgia GOP county chairman arrested for molesting children as young as 4-years-old*
> According to police Dendy is also wanted by the Washtenaw County Sheriff’s Office in Michigan, as well as the Laurens Police Department in South Carolina based upon sexual abuse accusations in those states.




Another GOP candidate you voted for?


----------



## Slade3200

Freewill said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it out, this whole BS issue is just another fight in the left wing war on women.
> 
> So what is the reason that a man needs to use the woman's room?  Because HE, a MAN, FEELs like HE is a woman?  Really?  So HE doesn't have a problem being in a woman's room he has a problem being in a MEN'S room?  So if he uses the woman's room several women might feel uncomforatble but if HE uses the MEN'S room then only one will feel uncomfortable.  But again, why should HE feel uncomfortable using either restroom.
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit you did figure it out!! Damn I gotta let the secret lefty underground leadership know that y'all are into the plan. Kudos on a truly brilliant revelation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad you are on board with blathering quickly to the deviant left, they could not have a better spokesman.
Click to expand...

Seriously, You should call your boy Levine ASAP and get the news out on the airwaves. Take these woman haters down!


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still got nothing, huh wytchie?
> 
> Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question
Click to expand...



No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still got nothing, huh wytchie?
> 
> Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
Click to expand...


Cool, now what if you answer the question?  That you have a link saying it hasn't occurred to them doesn't address what I asked even if it's true.  They So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?

Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.

What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still got nothing, huh wytchie?
> 
> Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, now what if you answer the question?  That you have a link saying it hasn't occurred to them doesn't address what I asked even if it's true.  They So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?
Click to expand...


The same way they are stopped now. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still got nothing, huh wytchie?
> 
> Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, now what if you answer the question?  That you have a link saying it hasn't occurred to them doesn't address what I asked even if it's true.  They So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way they are stopped now. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.
Click to expand...


Another non-answer.  Which is what?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?

Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.


----------



## Silhouette

kaz said:


> *So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?*
> 
> What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?





Seawytch said:


> *The same way they are stopped now*. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.



The way they are stopped now is women notice masculine features, and in today's day and age, that includes spotting weirdos in a dress and heels, and then they point to the door and say "get the fuck out of here!".  In your world, if they spot a man in their restroom, their first reaction will be fear of being sued if they even dare to question why he's there.

Because unless they walk in with an ID badge by some MD that is signing off that "this man is actually a woman", there will literally be no way for women to police.  And besides, no man is ever a woman so the MD would be lying and via lying, could have his license to practice medicine revoked.   A judge ordered Loretta Lynch's justices dept. recently not to deceive or mislead the public.  Look for that to happen with doctors too, when women's safety is at stake.  After all, Lynch herself evoked (in an attempt instead to protect men's access to areas behind doors marked women) the "Violence Against Women Act" in her fraudulent lawsuit against North Carolina.  If a rape survivor finds herself in a situation where she is in a shower naked next to a strange man naked and is put back in that same scenario of feeling violated with no way to resist, that itself violates the Violence Against Women Act's intent.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> You claim to be so smart.



Actually I say you're so dumb.  You'd know the difference if you were smarter


----------



## Silhouette

Freewill said:


> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.



Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans friendly laws don't "open little girls bathrooms to sexual predators"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question.  I keep asking you that question.  Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them?  You're counting on their conscience?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still got nothing, huh wytchie?
> 
> Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
Click to expand...


What a vague article that makes endless irrelevant points and only concludes they didn't find evidence.

San Bernardino was categorized by the Clinton Administration as "workplace violence."  You don't get the relevance, do you?  Be honest.  I bet you don't.  Bet there being a figure of speech.  I'd never actually bet with you again since you Welshed on the last one ...


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come up with an answer yet, Wytch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got nothing, huh wytchie?
> 
> Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, now what if you answer the question?  That you have a link saying it hasn't occurred to them doesn't address what I asked even if it's true.  They So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way they are stopped now. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another non-answer.  Which is what?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
Click to expand...


How are they stopped in places with no trans friendly laws?

They are stopped the same way as that. 

And since you're the one stopping people from using facilities, what are you going to do with manly looking women, Kaz?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got nothing, huh wytchie?
> 
> Again, this is why I don't have any reason to answer your questions, you don't answer mine.  My question is completely straight forward.  Yet mostly you hide and once in a while you post a bunch of crap that doesn't remotely address the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, now what if you answer the question?  That you have a link saying it hasn't occurred to them doesn't address what I asked even if it's true.  They So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way they are stopped now. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another non-answer.  Which is what?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they stopped in places with no trans friendly laws?
> 
> They are stopped the same way as that.
Click to expand...


You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.  



Seawytch said:


> And since you're the one stopping people from using facilities, what are you going to do with manly looking women, Kaz?



I am?  Where did I do that?   As for manly looking women, you need to take it up with the owner of the bathroom you want to use.  It's up to them, not me


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No public safety risks in cities with transgender anti-discrimination rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now what if you answer the question?  That you have a link saying it hasn't occurred to them doesn't address what I asked even if it's true.  They So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way they are stopped now. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another non-answer.  Which is what?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they stopped in places with no trans friendly laws?
> 
> They are stopped the same way as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.
Click to expand...


A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.

Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, now what if you answer the question?  That you have a link saying it hasn't occurred to them doesn't address what I asked even if it's true.  They So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> What stops them? You're counting on their conscience? What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same way they are stopped now. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another non-answer.  Which is what?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they stopped in places with no trans friendly laws?
> 
> They are stopped the same way as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
Click to expand...


Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?

And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton


----------



## jillian

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



more likely denny hastart was in the bathroom with someone's son, toon. 

as to springsteen, he'd defend *your* right to free speech no matter how stupid you are.

but then again, he has a brain, you don't.


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same way they are stopped now. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? You claim to be so smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another non-answer.  Which is what?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they stopped in places with no trans friendly laws?
> 
> They are stopped the same way as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
Click to expand...


If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.

Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another non-answer.  Which is what?  So a sexual predator tries to walk into a girls room, and they are stopped ... how?
> 
> Here's how you know I'm trying to get you to answer that question. I keep asking you that question. Apparently you know you're full of shit since you keep evading and hiding from the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they stopped in places with no trans friendly laws?
> 
> They are stopped the same way as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
Click to expand...


That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?


----------



## Seawytch

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they stopped in places with no trans friendly laws?
> 
> They are stopped the same way as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
Click to expand...


 Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.
Click to expand...


There is nothing in the law that allows you to stop anyone who says they were born a woman.  That is the point of the question you keep evading.  What stops a child molester from getting up and walking into a girls bathroom?  Before you could say WTF, you're a guy.  You can't say that now.  You still don't grasp the question, do you?


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.



To quote Seawytch:  "Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law"


----------



## Slade3200

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing in the law that allows you to stop anyone who says they were born a woman.  That is the point of the question you keep evading.  What stops a child molester from getting up and walking into a girls bathroom?  Before you could say WTF, you're a guy.  You can't say that now.  You still don't grasp the question, do you?
Click to expand...

It really is a futile argument... If a male child molester wanted to hide in a girls restroom he would just go in when nobody was looking... or he would wear a dress and wig and cover his face in a scarf, or another of dozens of sneaky shit criminals do to break the law.  I asked before what prevents a male molester from going into the little boys room? As parents it is smart, regardless of any transgender law, to teach their kids not to go into a public restroom all alone.  

This "safety" argument of yours is not realistic and a distraction from the issue at hand. There are stronger ones to use like privacy rights that you should be focusing on...


----------



## Freewill

Silhouette said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
Click to expand...


I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?


----------



## Slade3200

Freewill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
Click to expand...

Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this lie before.  Show where in Charlotte or other places it's required that transgenders look like the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.
Click to expand...


So . . . why can't they go in the men's room then?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
Click to expand...


They aren't women though.


----------



## Freewill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
Click to expand...


Trannys are not women?  And the left says that the right hates science.  By what scientific definition is a tranny, whether they have had reconstructive surgery or not, is not a man?  They even say they are MEN that identify as WOMEN.


----------



## Contumacious

It is my *FDR Civil right* to watch adult GOOD LOOKING WOMEN peeing.. Oh yeah babe.Being a transvestite is the new black.

.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
Click to expand...

You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?
Click to expand...


Even then, they aren't REAL women.  I would just be humoring them at that point.    Did you forget the anatomy pictures I posted earlier in the thread?


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even then, they aren't REAL women.  I would just be humoring them at that point.    Did you forget the anatomy pictures I posted earlier in the thread?
Click to expand...


Maybe the penalty for a non-transgender being caught in the wrong bathroom could be to chop off their weenie


----------



## Silhouette

kaz said:


> Maybe the penalty for a non-transgender being caught in the wrong bathroom could be to chop off their weenie



You know...Texas might just take you up on that one..


----------



## Slade3200

Freewill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is it isn't about using which restroom.  It is all about control and the war on women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trannys are not women?  And the left says that the right hates science.  By what scientific definition is a tranny, whether they have had reconstructive surgery or not, is not a man?  They even say they are MEN that identify as WOMEN.
Click to expand...

I never said they were a woman.


ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even then, they aren't REAL women.  I would just be humoring them at that point.    Did you forget the anatomy pictures I posted earlier in the thread?
Click to expand...

I agree that they are not and never will be the same as a natural born women. But it is what they identify with and it is a lifestyle and identity that they have taken. I could ask, what is the difference between having a flap of skin and not having a flap of skin??  It just goes to the fact that there are qualifying and measurable standards that people are willing to accept. Yours is genitals, i think many would agree... The far left says its simple identity... I think the solution is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.



True, they don't care about the law. Talking points got you this far, but what they're telling you, and thats why you blindly repeating the same thing is, one more step, you can do it... if they're caught, lefties are enabling them to walk away by claiming they are trans and law can't do shit about it. 

You can keep saying "proves my point" all day long, and it still doesn't. You just lying to yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the end product certainly will be placing 17 million rape survivors right back in "those fun times" of being approached by a naked male with no way to defend herself against him in her most private of places (showers/bathrooms marked "women" outside)...nothing like exact circumstances to trigger an episode of PTSD.  She'll get to choose between sanity or being sued.  Nice Catch-22 for women Loretta Lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trannys are not women?  And the left says that the right hates science.  By what scientific definition is a tranny, whether they have had reconstructive surgery or not, is not a man?  They even say they are MEN that identify as WOMEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were a woman.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even then, they aren't REAL women.  I would just be humoring them at that point.    Did you forget the anatomy pictures I posted earlier in the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that they are not and never will be the same as a natural born women. But it is what they identify with and it is a lifestyle and identity that they have taken. I could ask, what is the difference between having a flap of skin and not having a flap of skin??  It just goes to the fact that there are qualifying and measurable standards that people are willing to accept. Yours is genitals, i think many would agree... The far left says its simple identity... I think the solution is somewhere in the middle.
Click to expand...


I identify as an NFL linebacker.  I demand to play professional football!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it will be that dramatic but why take a chance?  Or more to the point why are the feeling of a Tranny put above those of women who just want some space from men?
> 
> 
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trannys are not women?  And the left says that the right hates science.  By what scientific definition is a tranny, whether they have had reconstructive surgery or not, is not a man?  They even say they are MEN that identify as WOMEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were a woman.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even then, they aren't REAL women.  I would just be humoring them at that point.    Did you forget the anatomy pictures I posted earlier in the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that they are not and never will be the same as a natural born women. But it is what they identify with and it is a lifestyle and identity that they have taken. I could ask, what is the difference between having a flap of skin and not having a flap of skin??  It just goes to the fact that there are qualifying and measurable standards that people are willing to accept. Yours is genitals, i think many would agree... The far left says its simple identity... I think the solution is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I identify as an NFL linebacker.  I demand to play professional football!
Click to expand...

Please go try out and please have somebody video tape it


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.





Ame®icano said:


> True, they don't care about the law. ... if they're caught, lefties are enabling them to walk away by claiming they are trans and law can't do shit about it.
> 
> You can keep saying "proves my point" all day long, and it still doesn't. You just lying to yourself.



Can you imagine one of the 17 million rape survivors having the PTSD tape running in their heads with a given trigger...of being vulnerable, with a strange man forcing himself on her, in a situation where she was completely unable to protect herself.  Then, fast forward, she's standing in a shower in a locker room marked "women" outside the door...and up next to her in a shower steps a naked man.  She can't scream.  She can't ask him to leave.  She can't throw him out.  And if she tries to protect herself as the old tapes start playing in her head again, she has her hands bound behind her back and duct tape over her mouth from the fear that she'll be sued and lose everything she owns because she tried to protect herself..


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because those trannys are considered in the same class as the women you speak of who want space from men, by themselves and their supports. This the argument of what is a transgender. I feel like a broken record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trannys are not women?  And the left says that the right hates science.  By what scientific definition is a tranny, whether they have had reconstructive surgery or not, is not a man?  They even say they are MEN that identify as WOMEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were a woman.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even then, they aren't REAL women.  I would just be humoring them at that point.    Did you forget the anatomy pictures I posted earlier in the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that they are not and never will be the same as a natural born women. But it is what they identify with and it is a lifestyle and identity that they have taken. I could ask, what is the difference between having a flap of skin and not having a flap of skin??  It just goes to the fact that there are qualifying and measurable standards that people are willing to accept. Yours is genitals, i think many would agree... The far left says its simple identity... I think the solution is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I identify as an NFL linebacker.  I demand to play professional football!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please go try out and please have somebody video tape it
Click to expand...


Are you mocking my identity?    I don't need to try out because I identify as a pro football player.  Don't oppress me and my identity!


----------



## Seawytch

ChrisL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man walking into a restroom, presenting as a man could be "stopped". Careful you're not trying to "stop" an ugly or manly looking woman though...potential lawsuit.
> 
> Anyone going into any restroom intending to do any harassing of any patron is already against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . why can't they go in the men's room then?
Click to expand...


Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?







RWNJs passing stupid laws do.


----------



## kaz

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . why can't they go in the men's room then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
Click to expand...


Again you're hiding from the question and repeating your mantra that we're talking about transgenders when were're not.  There is nothing in the law that allows you say anything to any man who walks into a middle school girl's bathroom.  There is no provision beyond self certification, which gives them the power of a threat of a lawsuit, which gives sexual predators wide access to little girls.  Nice job on that, you must be so proud


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . why can't they go in the men's room then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
Click to expand...


They are men.


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, child molesters won't go into a girl's restroom without being an actual transgender because that would be "against the law."  LOL, a child molester certainly wouldn't do that then.  So wouldn't it be simpler to just make molesting children against the law since you think child molesters won't break the law?  Oh wait, we did.  So why doesn't it work then?
> 
> And any man going into a woman's bathroom could scream lawsuit, that's the point, simpleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you got out of what I said, you're even less bright than I've given you credit for.
> 
> Child molesters obviously don't much care about the law...which proves my point about these anti trans laws, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you could stop a child molester before and now you can't proves YOUR point?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of the gender they transitioning to does not change anything regarding "child molesters" or anyone harassing anyone else in a restroom. Those things remain against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . why can't they go in the men's room then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
Click to expand...


Shall I post the anatomy chart for you since you seem confused?


----------



## Silhouette

kaz said:


> Again you're hiding from the question and repeating your mantra that we're talking about transgenders when were're not.  There is nothing in the law that allows you say anything to any man who walks into a middle school girl's bathroom.  There is no provision beyond self certification, which gives them the power of a threat of a lawsuit, which gives sexual predators wide access to little girls.  Nice job on that, you must be so proud



That's still a dude.  Wide massive lower bumpy jaw, pronounced brow ridge, adam's apple...heavier bone structure in the face in general.  If he stepped up next to a rape survivor in a shower area behind a door marked "women" she'd feel helpless to protect herself (again).  Let alone as you say, any man who self-diagnoses standing next to her there.  And the vast majority of these dudes playing pretend look HIDEOUS.  They look potentially more frightening to a woman survivor than a regular guy; and mainly so because their halfling status is a visible advertisement "Lady, I ain't right in the head"....

So to recap, rape survivor, in shower naked, next to man who walks up, sporting obvious mental illness, and she, legally duct-taped from resisting that situation.  17 million vs a tiny population of delusional men.  And Seawytch and her Cult fancy this too will be a legal victory for them.  

...I got news for them....ain't gonna happen.


----------



## kaz

Silhouette said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you're hiding from the question and repeating your mantra that we're talking about transgenders when were're not.  There is nothing in the law that allows you say anything to any man who walks into a middle school girl's bathroom.  There is no provision beyond self certification, which gives them the power of a threat of a lawsuit, which gives sexual predators wide access to little girls.  Nice job on that, you must be so proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's still a dude.  Wide massive lower bumpy jaw, pronounced brow ridge, adam's apple...heavier bone structure in the face in general.  If he stepped up next to a rape survivor in a shower area behind a door marked "women" she'd feel helpless to protect herself (again).  Let alone as you say, any man who self-diagnoses standing next to her there.  And the vast majority of these dudes playing pretend look HIDEOUS.  They look potentially more frightening to a woman survivor than a regular guy; and mainly so because their halfling status is a visible advertisement "Lady, I ain't right in the head"....
> 
> So to recap, rape survivor, in shower naked, next to man who walks up, sporting obvious mental illness, and she, legally duct-taped from resisting that situation.  17 million vs a tiny population of delusional men.  And Seawytch and her Cult fancy this too will be a legal victory for them.
> 
> ...I got news for them....ain't gonna happen.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with me?  I think it's up to business owners who uses their bathrooms


----------



## Silhouette

kaz said:


> What does that have to do with me?  I think it's up to business owners who uses their bathrooms


I was agreeing with you.  Sorry.  Should've made that more clear.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dhara said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU.
Click to expand...


Enjoy your utter, impotent helplessness to make me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Flopper said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sex can not be determined easily in about 1 in every 1500 to 2000 babies born.  A specialist is required.  If chromosome tests are required it can cost a couple of thousand dollars.  In many cases sex on birth certificates turn out to be wrong.  Some countries such as Germany are leaving sex blank on birth certificates when it's too close to call.*
Click to expand...


And that has what to do with the vast majority (I use vast in the loosest sense, since this is such a rare mental illness) of perfectly normal - physically speaking - transgender people?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dhara said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow is what I say to the hatred in your pals  post.  STFU is the mildest response I have for her ugliness.
Click to expand...


"Hatred" = "You tell me the truth instead of applauding my stupidity!"

And yes, I'm sure STFU is, in fact, the best response you are capable of producing.  Like I said, enjoy your utter, impotent helplessness to change the reality of both being the biological sex you are no matter WHAT lies you want to tell yourself, and to stop me from saying so.

A biological man is a biological man.  Period.  If he thinks he's a woman, he's wrong, and he's mentally ill, and he needs therapy.  If the people around him encourage and pander to his delusion, then they are assholes who are doing him an enormous amount of harm.

Will I suddenly stop saying that because someone is dumb enough to admit in front of me that they fall into either of those categories?  On the contrary.  Those are the people who need a swift kick of reality in the derriere the most, and if people aren't outraged by my honesty, then I'm probably not doing it right.

I don't hate any of these people.  They hate themselves, and they hate me for making them face it.  And please note the utter lack of any fucks given by me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU is the mildest response I have for her ugliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> STFU is what people use when they have nothing left to argue.
Click to expand...


"People" like that are never bright enough to realize that the more vitriolic they get in response to me, the LESS likely I am to stop doing whatever produces that reaction.  All they're doing is telling me that I'm winning.

On a lighter note, my 7-year-old is sitting here, proofreading my typing.  I knew I was going to regret teaching him to read.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dhara said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU is the mildest response I have for her ugliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> STFU is what people use when they have nothing left to argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the person isn't worth wasting my time on.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm sure you consider it a "waste of time" to listen to anyone who doesn't validate you, because you're too much of a fragile flower to ever hear a differing opinion, let alone stand up for your bullshit against the slightest opposition.

You know what they call people like you, who can only assert their "truths" around approving audiences?  They call them "wrong".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it should be up to the establishment what kinds of restrooms to provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no kidding. Nobody is arguing about Target (unlike libtards - we don't believe we can force private industry on private property to do anything - we just choose to no longer shop there). The issue is *public* facilities. The public pool. Schools. Highway stops. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  There are no white only drinking fountains or restrooms in any private business because any business that opens it's door to the public is subject to civil rights legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You really want to tell us that someone has a "civil right" to force women to disrobe around him simply because he puts on a dress and makeup?  Or doesn't even bother with that much, and just SAYS he "feels like a woman"?
> 
> Blacks fought to get equal rights in the long aftermath of slavery.  The LGBT community and their lickspittles on the left are fighting to turn women into state-owned strippers.
> 
> "Get naked, and shut up, bitch!" ain't exactly "We Shall Overcome", y'know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your fantasies are in control.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one thinking that a change of clothes and hairstyle makes me a different sex, so probably you might want to contemplate the Biblical saying about "mote in your brother's eye".  Or sister, in this case, since I'm well aware of my actual, unchangeable sex.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the response of someone who knows who's worth talking to and who isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about not. Cecilie flat out destroyed you.
Click to expand...


Aw, shucks.  You're too kind.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Flame Zone. Do not pass go, do not pass out. Take your hostile posts and shove them up Cecile's nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stating the truth is now a hostile act? Should I find you the nearest safe space, Dhara?
Click to expand...


Stating the truth is always a hostile act to leftists, because the truth so often supports the fact that they're total failures at humanity.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dhara said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Flame Zone. Do not pass go, do not pass out. Take your hostile posts and shove them up Cecile's nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stating the truth is now a hostile act? Should I find you the nearest safe space, Dhara?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth?  You're the one who needs a safe space, like a prison cell for the criminally insane.
Click to expand...


We aren't the ones trying to make insanity an "alternate lifestyle".  The criminally insane ones are the people who want to encourage a sick person to treat their illness by mutilating their bodies to pretend to be something they never can be.

Don't project your own evil onto others.  Unlike you, we don't encourage delusion.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth? You're the one who needs a safe space, like a prison cell for the criminally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, let the real you show. You're accusing Cecilie of hatred and ugliness, yet here you are referring to me as "criminally insane." Not only that, you think I belong in prison for my views. How  exactly does that whole "hatred" and "tolerance" thing work for you liberals?
Click to expand...


Liberals would have to understand what "tolerance" actually means before they could show any, and you KNOW what a problem they have with the definitions of tricky words . . . you know, like "is".  Remember how much trouble they had with THAT one?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dhara said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth? You're the one who needs a safe space, like a prison cell for the criminally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, let the real you show. You're accusing Cecilie of hatred and ugliness, yet here you are referring to me as "criminally insane." Not only that, you think I belong in prison for my views. How  exactly does that whole "hatred" and "tolerance" thing work for you liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I think you ought to be locked up for your insanity and violence.
Click to expand...


Oh, NOW telling the truth is not only insane, it constitutes violence.  Yeah, that makes every bit as much sense as "your sex is whatever you feez it is".  Naught but the kind of illogic I would expect from someone desperately trying to hide from herself what an absolute shitpile she's made of her existence.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . you post pictures of transsexual women (which you obviously find attractive and sexy), and then you accuse other men of finding them sexy?  I find that very interesting.  Seems like projection to me.
> 
> Is this why you are vehemently insisting that transsexual men are "equal" to real and legitimate women?  Well, they are not.  Sorry about that.
> 
> I don't hate them, nor do I have any ill will towards them, but I refuse to feed into the delusion.  I think it is extremely unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where did you get your degree in psychology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
Click to expand...


No, that would be Mother Nature.

Or do you now refuse to recognize that there is any such thing as mental illness?  Should we empty the asylums and stop manufacturing psych meds, because all those people are just "living their own truths"?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tilly said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3  bathrooms
> 
> men
> 
> women
> 
> and
> 
> transgenders
> 
> 
> what is so hard to understand about that? it's easy
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "sex designation on their birth certificate" IS their gender.  Try to comprehend that your fantasies are not reality just because you wish really hard.  In my head, I'm a fairy princess, but shockingly, that doesn't give me wings and a magic wand in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a child is adopted, they get new birth certificates.  My son's gender is legally male, even though he was born female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that sex is determined not by biology and DNA, but by a piece of paper?
> 
> Let me clarify, leftist dimwit self-hater:  The sex one is at birth, which in this case happens to have been the "birth certificate designation" to which we were actually referring, is one's gender.  Whatever wishful thinking you may have bullied the craven politicians into rubber-stamping for you since then has no more weight of reality than your belief that you're an intelligent, decent human being worthy of respect.
> 
> In the future, I will advise you strongly to leave references to specific family members out of discussions, since I really doubt you have the moral fortitude and strength of character to not run sniveling to the mods the first time someone comments on them, despite the fact that YOU brought them into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's precisely why she repeatedly brings specific family members into it.
Click to expand...


Could be.  Or she just does it because she's desperately trying to justify the Chernobyl-sized toxic waste spill she's made of her life, and mistakenly thinks that people on this board will be intimidated into silence out of "niceness", the way too many people are in real life.

She's definitely in the wrong place, if that's what she's expecting.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what respect do you consider it a violation of privacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The now-Supreme Court justice continued, “Separate places to disrobe, sleep, perform personal bodily functions are permitted, in some situations required, by regard for individual privacy.”
> 
> Read more: Ginsburg In 1975: Separate Bathrooms Are ‘In Some Situations Required’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put into your own words... What aspects of a transgender in your restroom is violating your privacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not answering the question... Where does the feeling of loss of privacy come from?
> 
> Traditionally the separation of men and women has both social and biological reasons. The social aspect stems off attraction and pursuit on a sexual level. Ie. Boys like girls, boys see girls naked and go wild with hormones. A girls sexuality and how she presents it to the opposite sex is a very private thing.
> 
> It begs the question... Does a woman feel more comfortable undressing next to a gay man who has no attraction towards her or next to a gay woman who does have a sexual attraction towards her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think everyone should have the same comfort/ privacy level.
> 
> That's absurd.
> 
> At a minimal, and yes a minimal level, the sign on the door should represent what the room is actually meant to be.
> 
> We have no duty to provide for anyone who uses cosmetic surgery to be something that IS IMPOSSIBLE TO BE.
> 
> You want to be Elvis, and spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to look like the King. Go for it, not a single person has a duty to treat you as anything more than what you were before wasting that money.
Click to expand...


What, you mean they're not obligated to give them big contracts to perform in Vegas, and let them live at Graceland?!  Say it ain't so!


----------



## Cecilie1200

kaz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?  OMG, it reeks, it's awful.  It's ... it's ... HYPOCRISY.   And it's a bad one.  Can't you go outside before you fire one of those off?  At least give a warning ...
> 
> BTW, just a heads up.  It's not required to have a degree in psychology to have an opinion and it's legal to post your opinion on message boards anyway.  You may want to write that down for future reference, moron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have your wrong opinion all you want to. I'm just asking if they are qualified to make the claim that being trans is an "unhealthy delusion".
> 
> What's the recommended treatment for this "unhealthy delusion"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, and where is your psychology degree from?
> 
> BTW, you may want to do some basic research on what a message board is since you post on one regularly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one ascribing mental illness to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
Click to expand...


What does "male" and "female" even feel like?  I mean, the left keeps telling us that they're just false, outmoded social constructs forced on people, so how can they suddenly be these ironclad, objective criteria so immutable that they override biology?

I honestly don't know if I could even tell you what "female" feels like, simply because I've never been anything else, never had to quantify it, and realize that I don't do it exactly like every other female out there.  It's not necessarily being attracted to men, since not every female is.  It's certainly not wearing girly clothes and makeup, since I and many other women rarely do so.

I think I mentioned once before that I had a male friend who frequently cross-dressed, and had a whole closetful of sexy dresses and a bureau full of makeup, and told me once that he "was a much better woman than I was" when he was all dressed up.  I said, "That's the point.  YOU have to be dressed up, and I'm a woman no matter what."


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man who believes he is actually a woman or a woman who believes she is actually a man is obviously suffering from delusions, and when those delusions are so severe that these people will actually undergo dangerous procedures (because they are SO focused on their genitalia), or even "cut it off", then they are OBVIOUSLY severely mentally disturbed individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Sexual orientation is clear.  I was born straight.  I just was, and I knew I was.
> 
> But transgender is entirely different.  I see a pretty girl and it just makes me like that.  But I never sit and think I feel like I'm male.  I notice the similarity between my being male and how other males think.  How does someone sit and think they are female?  It doesn't really make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it doesn't make sense to you just like autism doesn't make sense to you. It is an identity disorder, not a normal person just choosing to be a member of the opposite sex. It takes years to transition. Its expensive and involves tons of counseling... Do you accept that we all have a different sense of reality and as long as ones reality doesn't cause harm to anybody else's reality then we should be respectful of those differences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when they try to shove their issues down everyone else's throats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be respectful of differences, you and your daughters have to pee with men.  That doesn't make sense to you?  Hmm ... me either ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily, I don't have any daughters.
Click to expand...


I have one, and I pity the man who tries to follow her into the ladies' room.  Let's just say he'd save a lot of money on surgery.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody see's the world the exact same way, we are all individually different. That sense that you have that you are a man comes from somewhere... Imagine you had that same sense/feeling but you were in a woman's body... That is how GID victims describe the psychology behind it. Are you denying that this is possible? You keep making a biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a child I actually felt like I was a bird.  I was up on the roof with cardboard wings when my parents came home and hastily pulled me down.  Are you denying that it is possible for me to feel like a bird?  You keep making the biological argument, but this is a psychological and sociological issue.
> 
> I really felt like a bird.  I can still fly in my dreams.  But luckily people didn't enable me and gently guided me to understand that humans don't fly.  So now I'm well adjusted and feel like a human.  Thank God for proper psychological intervention.  Enabling my delusions was definitely not the way to go.
Click to expand...


I have a friend who really likes dressing up as a husky (the dog breed).  She really, REALLY identifies with huskies.  If she ever goes over the line and starts believing she actually IS a husky, should I feed her dry kibble and take her on a leash to pee outside, or should I get her psychiatric treatment?

I have a couple of friends who like to dress up as cats, but if they ever decide to take a frisky scamper across the top of my bookshelves, we're going to have an issue.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I'm moving my comments from another thread to this one.  The other thread has been invaded by flame zoners.  I'm sure it will be moved to the Flamer Zone soon enough, and I wanted to discuss some of my opinions on this issue with people who are interested in having a discussion.
> 
> First of all . . .
> 
> Suicide rates are exponentially higher now than they were in the 1950s and before then. Why do you all think that is?
> 
> Do you think perhaps it is because the "focus" has shifted from what can I do to be a better "person" into what can I do to make myself into a specific gender or what can I do that makes ME happy? Selfishness and total focus on only yourself and things like gender, instead of focus on your community and what you can do to help others?



It's because the focus has shifted drastically from "How can I most effectively cope with reality" to "How can I pretend reality is whatever I want it to be", and I don't just mean transgenders.  They're just the latest manifestation of the God complex Western society encourages in people.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children as young as 11. How many 'years of extensive therapy' regarding  gender could these children have had? And on a subject that would be rather difficult for them to fully comprehend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  That is totally disgusting to do that to a child who is obviously very conflicted.  The plain old fact that they are obsessed with their genders should be a cue that there is something else going on.
Click to expand...


Maybe a big part of what's going on is all the decades prior to this that our society has been inundated with the lie that sex is some shallow veneer that one puts on and takes off like clothes, with no real, substantive differences between the two.  We've spent all this time being deathly afraid of "forcing gender stereotypes onto our children", and now we wonder why some of them have mental issues when it comes to identifying with their biological sex?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Delusion is not the correct term. It's called Gender Identity Disorder... You should look it up, read some stories*, learn what children go through, learn about what treatments are in place, what struggles these people go through, how many suicides and self harm they experience.... Get some objectivity so there is a basis behind your arguements. Right now your statements read like you know little to nothing about the flip side of the coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man looks between his legs and sees a penis and testicles.  He is a typical Xy male in all respects.  But then he declares "I'm really a woman!"  And he is not delusional?
> 
> That's a hard sell bro.  And, nobody's buying it.  Elephants are elephants.  Goats are goats.  Pyramids are pyramids.  Males are males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are definitely buying it though, sad to say.  Instead of these people getting the therapy they need to help them deal with their issues, they are offered dangerous surgeries and hormones.  It's just like giving an anorexic liposuction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go through extensive therapy for years before reaching that point... how many times do I need to say it? EDUCATE YOURSELF. You sound very ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years of extensive therapy, huh?  Says you!  Nowadays, they are recommending these treatments to CHILDREN.  No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
Click to expand...


As parents, we have lost the understanding that it's our job to help children understand themselves and teach them how to be who they should become, and we now think it's our job to encourage them to remain gormless, confused, and directionless forever, lest we "brainwash" them.

There's a big difference between accepting and loving your children for who they are, and encouraging them to try to be someone they're not.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, you are standing up for rape victims, I can understand that... How do you think a rape victim would feel about walking into a bathroom or locker room and seeing this girl? Is that what you think should happen?
> 
> View attachment 75187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of your "ideology."  If it weren't for your PC crap, these people would not be looking like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention the fact that most don't look like that, and that if face to face with the person in the pic, you'd still know. Pics off the net are one thing, having them stand next to you is completely another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are professional photos.  Professional photos are always edited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know any transexuals? Ever met one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can usually tell.  It's not all that hard to tell.  Like I said, hands and feet are dead giveaways, and there is usually something "odd looking" about them.  Something just doesn't seem right.
> 
> Why, have you been bamboozled before?  The only I time I couldn't tell was in professional photos which are always edited and air brushed.
Click to expand...


I actually know a lot of transgendered people, as well as transsexuals, cross-dressers, and all shades in-between.  I have only met one whose birth sex wasn't immediately obvious on looking at him/her, and that was because he/she was utterly androgynous, and really didn't look much like either. He/she could have told me he/she was an alien from the Klaatu Nebula, and it would have been just as believable.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity... Do you think undressing in a locker room next to a gay guy is an invasion of your privacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I choose to enter a locker room with the sign on the door "Men", I have been given adequate notice that my right to privacy is limited by that sign.
> 
> That is why the sign exists in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable. Do you understand the counter arguement that by your proposal it causes a threat to transgenders? By putting people who look and act like ladies in the men's room and vice versa causes universal feelings of discomfort and invasion of privacy as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't care about the women and little girls comfort at all, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I care about women and children... Either way a transexual is going to make uneducated and bigoted men, women, and children uncomfortable. Whether it be a girl that looks like a dude in the ladies room or if its a guy that looks like a girl in the ladies room or vice versa in the mens room. Don't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say "bigoted?"  You think if a woman feels uncomfortable sharing her bathroom with a man means she is a bigot?  I don't think you really know what that word means.  Lol.  The more you throw it out there, the less "impact" it really has.  You know?
Click to expand...


Hey, someone wants to call me a bigot for not wanting his XY-bearing ass in the same bathroom with me?  Go for it, but say it as you're heading back out the frigging door, nutjob.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true blue Democrat through and through. It's called self awareness...look into it, hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not called "self-awareness" it's called *being full of hate*. That is why you are a "true blue Democrat". You hate that other people are free. You hate that other people have choice. You hate that you can't control others. And most of all, you hate heterosexuals. You are full of hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hate is coming from conservatives. Conservatives are big on majority rights but not minority rights.
> 
> How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> 
> This is another conservative fear mongering attack on minority rights.
Click to expand...


My privacy is not, and never will be, YOUR "right", sweetie, so spare me the Selma-march buzzwords.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, there are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody had a fear of hair do you think it would be absurd to cut off their hair? If somebody was scared of enclosed spaces would you lock them in an elevator?  For some, facing their fear and learning how to cope is effective, for others with extreme cases of dysphoria and phobias, the best course is to contain the fear through providing a safer more comfortable environment for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what of the females who may have fear of men sharing their bathrooms for VARIOUS reasons?  They don't count?  Only this very small portion of people matter to you?  Their comfort and feelings of security outweigh others?
> 
> You aren't answering the questions honestly or logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals have been waging a very wicked war on women for over a century now. Are you really surprised that the concern's of women don't matter in the minds of liberals?
Click to expand...


Only if their "concern" is to kill their unborn babies.  Otherwise, it's "shut up and sit down, bitch, until we need your vote".


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> Because they aren't men.



What? Have you checked?


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How does allowing a transgendered person to pee in peace, impact on other peoples' rights?
> 
> 2. Once and for all, transgendered people are not whipping out their dicks in front of women and girls. They're not disrobing in public. They're just going in and using the bathroom, just like the rest of us.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. What is "transgender"?  I'm familiar with only men and women.  For instance, I've never seen a "transgender" sign outside a bathroom.  Only "men" or "women".  Oh, and be very specific when you define what you mean by "transgender".
> *A transgender is somebody whose gender identity is that which is opposite of the sex on their birth certificate*
> 
> 2. What happens when men playing pretend ("transgender") DO whip out their dicks in showers, dormitories and locker rooms in front of women?  (this isn't just about rooms marked "women" with just toilets you know)
> *They get arrested*
> 
> Also (bonus question) how do we identify "transgenders"?  Do they have a badge or ID signed off by an MD?  Or are they just self-diagnosed?  And if self-diagnosed, how again do we tell them apart from imposters who just want to get in to creep on women and girls?
> *Common sense. Transgenders look and live the lifestyle as the gender that they identify with.  Creeps are creeps, it was either you or pops that made the case that Hate Crime legislature was all that was needed to protect transgenders. Well there are laws about harassment and abuse as well which are there to prevent and provide consequences for bathroom abusers.
> 
> There is and will be more real harm being caused to transgenders if they are forced to use the opposite bathroom as their identity. To see a "T-girl" or "T-boy" go into the opposite bathroom makes everybody feel uncomfortable and causes harassment. This can be reduced if Transgenders use the bathroom that they identify with, which many are already doing without significant incidents.
> 
> There is already abuse happening in bathrooms. Creepy men can sneak in and break the law, they can dress up right now and sneak in. I do not believe that these incidents will increase if Transgenders are allowed to use the restroom of their identity. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you explain to us what it "feels" like to "feel" like a man or a woman?  I'd be interested in hearing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue. I was born a male and have always felt like a male. Thinking about what Transgenders feel totally weirds me out, so I don't understand... nor do I expect you to understand.  I do however listen to their stories and a sympathize for the tremendous struggles they go through, and I support creating a safer more accepting environment for everybody... Women and children included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All people suffering from mental illness go through a difficult time coping with it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's like it's an illness or something.  Who knew being sick was inconvenient?


----------



## TemplarKormac

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't women though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trannys are not women?  And the left says that the right hates science.  By what scientific definition is a tranny, whether they have had reconstructive surgery or not, is not a man?  They even say they are MEN that identify as WOMEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were a woman.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd consider them woman enough to use the w restroom if they chopped off their weenise right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even then, they aren't REAL women.  I would just be humoring them at that point.    Did you forget the anatomy pictures I posted earlier in the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that they are not and never will be the same as a natural born women. But it is what they identify with and it is a lifestyle and identity that they have taken. I could ask, what is the difference between having a flap of skin and not having a flap of skin??  It just goes to the fact that there are qualifying and measurable standards that people are willing to accept. Yours is genitals, i think many would agree... The far left says its simple identity... I think the solution is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I identify as an NFL linebacker.  I demand to play professional football!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please go try out and please have somebody video tape it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you mocking my identity?    I don't need to try out because I identify as a pro football player.  Don't oppress me and my identity!
Click to expand...


What's your name? Sam, Mike, or Will? (I hope you get the reference)


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I wear a T-shirt and jeans sometimes.  I don't feel any different than I do on any other day.  It's not "torture" for me to wear a T-shirt and jeans.



It's a lot more torturous to wear the "woman" clothes these trans men always seem to lust after.  Does anyone else think there's a connection between how bloody uncomfortable female clothes are and how many clothing designers are gay men?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Did you just fail to read the entire post properly? It's the LIBERAL idiots protesting at Trump rally's causing the violence. If they stayed the frick home where they belong (or better yet - got a job), you wouldn't see any violence at a Trump rally. As usual, it is all coming from the left. It's called *reading comprehension* Slade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if they got jobs, and actually contributed their fair share to the economy and to society as a whole, the vast majority of them would no longer be liberals.
Click to expand...


They certainly wouldn't have time for all these protests.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Just reading another thread and I was thinking, it would be nice to have bigger boobs.  I'm sure I'd look MUCH sexier in a bathing suit with big giant boobies (as long as they didn't look so fake).  However, I am not so obsessed with having big boobs that I would have myself sliced and diced and risk infection or being ill or in pain over it.  I have learned to accept that I don't have big boobs, and I'm perfectly satisfied with my body the way it is and the way it was meant to be.



Apparently, you could save time and just declare that you identify as Dolly Parton.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cecilie1200 said:


> Liberals would have to understand what "tolerance" actually means before they could show any, and you KNOW what a problem they have with the definitions of tricky words . . . you know, like "is". Remember how much trouble they had with THAT one?



So that's what's causing America's mental health crisis...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cecilie1200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the response of someone who knows who's worth talking to and who isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about not. Cecilie flat out destroyed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, shucks.  You're too kind.
Click to expand...


I know an ass whoopin' when I see one.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> 
> 
> *If the patients arm is causing them mental* or physical *harm* and after extensive analysis it is determined that *removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear....you believe that if a patient is hallucinating that their fully functional, completely normal arm somehow "doesn't belong attached to them", then it's perfectly "ethical" for a doctor to surgically amputate it; creating a permanent unnecessary lifelong disability in a patient?
> 
> OK, so your cult is certifiable.  Stark raving insane.  Glad we got that cleared up.  From now on, all your opinions and observations will be filtered through what you just said.
Click to expand...


This is an actual body dysmorphic disorder, known as apotemnophilia, the desire to be an amputee.  Noticeably, it is not treated with amputation of body parts.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals would have to understand what "tolerance" actually means before they could show any, and you KNOW what a problem they have with the definitions of tricky words . . . you know, like "is". Remember how much trouble they had with THAT one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what's causing America's mental health crisis...
Click to expand...


The fact that liberals are dangerously stupid lunatics?  Yup, that'd be it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cecilie1200 said:


> What does "male" and "female" even feel like?



May I hazard a guess?

If you've ever gotten kicked clean in the nuts, then you truly know what male feels like.

If you've ever felt the unfathomable pain of childbirth, that's what it feels like to be a female.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  I don't suggest we lock them all away.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!



Well, I hate to say it, but to a certain extent, mental illness SHOULD be stigmatized.  Not that the sufferers shouldn't be treated with concern and compassion, but you do them no favors by trying to pretend their illness is just "alternative", rather than something bad in their lives that should be fixed if at all possible, and managed if it can't be fixed.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to "normalize" transgenderism because they don't like the stigmata associated with mental illness.  There are certainly different degrees of mental illness.  Some mentally ill people can function pretty well in society and be completely functional.  *I don't suggest we lock them all away*.  I don't think feeding their delusions and slicing up their healthy and normally functioning bodies is a good idea either though!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "all".  I said the ones who are so intractable that the best therapy leaves them still unable to cope with reality.  I'm of the opinion that 99% of "transgenders" could be led back to love the sex they are with the proper therapeutic approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a former horse breeder living in a town with 1000 people in the middle of no where. Why would your opinion about transgender people have the slightest factual relevance to well, anyone?
> 
> Even you? You can't even claim 'dad taught me', as he was a geologist. You literally have no relevant experience, no basis of knowledge, you don't even know what a transgender woman is.
> 
> Why would we give a shit about your opinion?
Click to expand...


Because it's not an opinion; it's a statement of reality.  And reality is still reality regardless of where it's located.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just recommending, sadly. Some of these children are having their puberty delayed. Puberty, the very process that results in a great many kids abandoning earlier notions that they might ID with the opposite gender.  Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that drugging a child with powerful hormones results in a delay in brain and bone development; and that child under such a powerful mind-altering influence cannot of his own mind "decide which gender he wants to be" when that decision is already 3/4 of the way made for him by the prescribing MD & consenting parents (all of which belong in prison for child abuse).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I agree with imprisoning them.  I think some of them think they are doing the right thing.  It is inadvertent abuse, IMO.
> Like someone else posted on another thread, t*here are other disorders very similar to transgenderism, such as people who want to cut off one of their limbs or people who want to be blind*.  Would we cut off their limbs and blind them to satisfy these delusions?  No, we would not.  We would think that is a horrible and macabre treatment for someone who is obviously delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What punishment would you recommend for an MD who amputated a patient's healthy arm or leg because that patient "always felt like an amputee" from their earliest memory?  I'd send them to prison.  But I guess that's just me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the patients arm is causing them mental or physical harm and after extensive analysis it is determined that removing the arm is in the best interest of the patients health then it should be acceptable.
Click to expand...


Yanno... my brain causes me both mental and physical pain (one from anxiety, the other from migraines). Should I go find the nearest guillotine and have someone chop my head off? You know, for my best interests?


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does "male" and "female" even feel like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I hazard a guess?
> 
> If you've ever gotten kicked clean in the nuts, then you truly know what male feels like.
> 
> If you've ever felt the unfathomable pain of child birth, that's what it feels like to be a female.
Click to expand...


Well, I've never had testicles, so that's out.  I would like to point out that women have body parts that are that sensitive; we're just not dumb enough to wear them on the outside where they can get kicked.  

I have three children, and as much as I love them, I honestly have to say that I hope the epitome of my femininity isn't pain so intense it requires a spinal block.  Just saying . . .

I will say that I think having gallstones was worse, but that may just be because it was utterly pointless, in the sense that it didn't produce anything useful or desirable.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.



Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.

I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Please define exactly what a "transexual woman" is.  Enlighten all of us oh Uber Troll..



Just to clear up this little semantic hair-splitting episode so we can all move on, it depends to a certain extent who you ask and in what context.

Medically speaking, a transgender person is anyone whose self-identity does not conform to the traits most normally associated with the sex of their birth.  It includes cross-dressers and people who have transitional surgery, and everything in between.  Transsexual, on the other hand, specifically refers to people who alter their bodies, either surgically or hormonally or both, to align with the sex with which they identify.

For the record, you have been using the term correctly, although some of them reject one and some reject the other, and many people have their own, personal connotations to each.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control.



You have completely lost your mind. Freedom isn't a reward for obedience, freedom is inherent to our humanity.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the State own a private business just because the owner pays taxes?
> 
> It's really a shame that the Founders didn't put include "property" in the life, liberty etc. clause.   Life without having control of the fruits of one's labor (property) does not exist in a state of Liberty.
> 
> A business owner who forgoes the business of willing potential customers is hurting himself, in my opinion, but he's free to do that.   And why someone would wish to do business with somebody against his will is beyond me.  I wouldn't have wanted my wedding cake made by somebody who was threatened by the government into doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the government owns everything... We are simply tenants living under their lease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Die Gedanken sind frei.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not something I advocate for but it is a reality. Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control. We are fortunate enough to have a government of and by the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As if.  Here's a good read that pretty much sums things up.  We live right now in what is now very close to a Servile State.   The alternative is to get rid of centralized control, but that won't happen until a Big Crisis happens.
> 
> The USSR without the Gulag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about socialism or communism, I'm just stating a simple fact in our "free" society. You think you own your business or you think you own your house? You don't, you are leasing the right to participate in commerce and to reside on American soil. If you doubt that then try not paying your taxes and see what happens to these assets you "own".  Consumer goods are a different story, that T-bone steak, your toothbrush and even your underwear are all yours. But anything that is considered substantial wealth, you are leasing the right to own from the government. This isn't something we are in a threat of becoming... This has been a reality since the implementation of taxation.
Click to expand...


And so, what does all this have to do with men going in women's bathrooms?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still discrimination.   Obama's directive to the schools does not allow that.  Transsexuals seek to use the restroom that matches their gender, not the sex designation on their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, then there would be no complaints since gender is sex.
> 
> His directive orders school to allow transsexuals to use the restroom that matches their *gender identity*, not gender. Not that lefties know the difference, and even if they do, they ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *By definition - gender is the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not let biology count though.
> 
> If a trans male had to go through life as a true woman must, there would be none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not wrong.  I have yet to ever hear a transgender male identify anything about his "feeling like a woman" that has a damned thing to do with what being a woman really is.
> 
> And I have to wonder, if gender is some fluid social construct that's all in people's heads anyway, how is it possible to "feel like a woman"?  Basically, the entire transgender argument is that they feel like something their argument, by definition, says doesn't really exist.
> 
> Either there is a set, objective divide between male and female, in which case, they're on the male side, or there's no real difference except in what society has made up and forced on us, in which case, there's nothing for them to "feel like" at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender is certainly not as you say some fluid social construct.  If that were all it was then we would not be seeing a gender mismatch with sex beginning as early as age 2.
Click to expand...


I'M not the one who said it was a fluid social construct.  That's what we keep being told every time a woman wants to ignore the biological differences between her and men.  Except now, apparently, they're suddenly a carved-in-stone set of criteria (that don't include anything actually biological and scientific) which one "feelz" like and therefore immutably IS, regardless of any medical evidence to the contrary.

I'd say I wish you liberals would make up your fucking minds, except that would assume facts not in evidence, ie. that you actually have minds.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> It is their lifestyle, it is their identity.



This isn't a Transformers movie. Identifying as one thing does not transform you into the other. I identify as a fully ripped Dwayne Johnson. Does that make me Dwane Johnson? No. 

But I can smell what he's cooking, all 6,000 calories of it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Lmk when you get back to reality



What, are you asking for directions?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I'm not an expert on the medical science.



Then perhaps you should sit down and shut up, because your attempt to educate us about transgenderism is failing miserably.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.



Sorry.

Being physically male or physically female is the human _biological_ normal. You can be a man claiming to be a woman all you want, even change your parts, but when your DNA is tested, it will irrefutably identify you as a man, not what you think you are.

The human species consists of male and female. It has been that way for hundreds of thousands of years.

So, what now?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> A biological man is a biological man.  Period.  If he thinks he's a woman, he's wrong, and he's mentally ill, and he needs therapy.  If the people around him encourage and pander to his delusion, then they are assholes who are doing him an enormous amount of harm.
> 
> Will I suddenly stop saying that because someone is dumb enough to admit in front of me that they fall into either of those categories?  On the contrary.  Those are the people who need a swift kick of reality in the derriere the most, and if people aren't outraged by my honesty, then I'm probably not doing it right.
> 
> I don't hate any of these people.  They hate themselves, and they hate me for making them face it.  And please note the utter lack of any fucks given by me.



  Better yet, a good solid kick in the crotch—followed by an explanation of how men have certain very sensitive parts located where they are vulnerable to such an attack, while women do not, and how the fact that the _“transwoman”_ is now down on the ground, writhing in agony ought to be sufficient to establish whether h'orsh'/it is a man or a woman.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> It's a lot more torturous to wear the "woman" clothes these trans men always seem to lust after.  Does anyone else think there's a connection between how bloody uncomfortable female clothes are and how many clothing designers are gay men?



  It's certainly something my wife has brought up on a number of occasions, the connection between how impractical and uncomfortable women's clothing tends to be, and the fact that the clothing design industry is dominated by openly-misogynistic homosexual men.


----------



## Seawytch

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
Click to expand...


You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay. 






That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room. 






Even more brilliant, don't you think? 



> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.



More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
Click to expand...


You want photos of reconstructed noses as well?

It's cosmetic surgery. And that's all. 

The dude on the top will never have children and the ugly chick on the bottom will never father a child.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want photos of reconstructed noses as well?
> 
> It's cosmetic surgery. And that's all.
> 
> The dude on the top will never have children and the ugly chick on the bottom will never father a child.
Click to expand...


  One of the  more bizarre examples of one of the defining clichés of wrong-wing ideology—that it tries to blame its opposition for the consequences of its own bad policies.  In this case, the wrong-wing supports the creation and existence of unnatural freaks, and then blames us for not being willing to discard all notions of common sense and common decency in order to accommodate these freaks.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?



Brilliant? Seems you have a fetish for lady boys.

You think I haven't seen that photo? Still, two by four has more curves.


----------



## Seawytch

Ame[emoji768]icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant? Seems you have a fetish for lady boys.
> 
> You think I haven't seen that photo? Still, two by four has more curves.
Click to expand...


You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?



  Whatever h'orsh'/it may look like, h'orsh'/it is not a woman, but a mutilated man, and as such, has no business being in the women's restroom.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?



I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.

"Regardless of what gender she was born".

Please explain what gender is that?

Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
Click to expand...

Understanding Gender


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ame®icano said:


>



See, also:  _“Carlotta Sklodowska”_, the _“transgender woman”_ at the heart of the Pervert Fitness controversy from a year or so ago.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot more torturous to wear the "woman" clothes these trans men always seem to lust after.  Does anyone else think there's a connection between how bloody uncomfortable female clothes are and how many clothing designers are gay men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly something my wife has brought up on a number of occasions, the connection between how impractical and uncomfortable women's clothing tends to be, and the fact that the clothing design industry is dominated by openly-misogynistic homosexual men.
Click to expand...


Let us discuss, for a moment, how women have to carry their belongings in purses - which I, for one, lose all the time - because women's clothing rarely has functional pockets, because it's assumed that we're going to carry purses.

There's some circular "logic" for you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
Click to expand...


Not that encouraging them to mutilate their bodies does a damned thing to improve the suicide rate, apparently.  But you lefties keep right on making excuses for your shitheel parenting.  It's what you do best, right?


----------



## P@triot

We really do need to create legislation making it a criminal act to support and exploit mental illness rather than getting these tormented souls the treatment they so desperately need. Some highlights from the article:

Yes, we really do live in a nation in which our government tells us girls and boys should be able to share restrooms and locker rooms. We really do live in a culture that values transgender rights over basic morality and children’s safety.

But the very hard reality in this topsy-turvy world is that transgender people are hundreds of times more likely to attempt suicide than the general U.S. population. And what does our enlightened culture do about this very sad statistic? Well, we make it easier for people to transition to this sad and depressing lifestyle. Helping them struggle down the hard road of facing reality is just too judgmental; it’s better to let them move into a make-believe life in which they face a 4-in-10 chance of attempting suicide.
My father gave in to his make-believe transgender impulses and became Becky. He’d spent most of his life dreaming of making that transition. When he finally left his family and got what he’d long desired, he still wasn’t fulfilled.
He considered suicide, but, thankfully, resisted. But later, pumped full of unnatural hormones and chemicals and adorned in women’s clothing, he died a sad, confused, forgetful, and regretful old man.

My father was the one who had entered another dimension, a make-believe dimension. And rather than returning to the real world, he wanted the real world to accommodate his make-believe world.
My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that encouraging them to mutilate their bodies does a damned thing to improve the suicide rate, apparently.  But you lefties keep right on making excuses for your shitheel parenting.  It's what you do best, right?
Click to expand...


What does the foremost mental health organization in our county recommend?

Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if transphobic assholes stopped being transphobic assholes.


----------



## OldLady

*I just want everyone to know that the State of Maine is NOT involved in the counter-suit against the government regarding transgender bathrooms.  The Governor has joined the Texas suit as an individual.  It was incorrectly reported on the evening news that Maine was involved.  It is not.*  Maine is following its own Supreme Court ruling from 2014 that transgender students are allowed to use the facility they identify with.


----------



## Arizona Willie

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever h'orsh'/it may look like, h'orsh'/it is not a woman, but a mutilated man, and as such, has no business being in the women's restroom.
Click to expand...

========
What if the trannie has had bottom surger and now sports a vagina or vice verse has a penis now?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Arizona Willie said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever h'orsh'/it may look like, h'orsh'/it is not a woman, but a mutilated man, and as such, has no business being in the women's restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ========
> What if the trannie has had bottom surger [sic] and now sports a vagina or vice verse [sic] has a penis now?
Click to expand...


  It makes no difference.  No amount of chemical and/or surgical mutilation ever has or ever will turn a man into a woman, or vice versa.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that encouraging them to mutilate their bodies does a damned thing to improve the suicide rate, apparently.  But you lefties keep right on making excuses for your shitheel parenting.  It's what you do best, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the foremost mental health organization in our county recommend?
> 
> Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if transphobic assholes stopped being transphobic assholes.
Click to expand...


Nice try, and I'm sure that lie will comfort you in your utter failure to wish reality into what you want, but the most prominent studies on the subject are conducted in places like Sweden, where most of the country is delusional on the subject.

Actually, what would improve the suicide rates is if medical science figured out how to give leftists functioning brains.


----------



## P@triot

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is their lifestyle, it is their identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a Transformers movie. Identifying as one thing does not transform you into the other. I identify as a fully ripped Dwayne Johnson. Does that make me Dwane Johnson? No.
> 
> But I can smell what he's cooking, all 6,000 calories of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want photos of reconstructed noses as well?
> 
> It's cosmetic surgery. And that's all.
> 
> The dude on the top will never have children and the ugly chick on the bottom will never father a child.
Click to expand...

Isn't it remarkable how Whytchy is incapable of accepting reality? The facts that she refers to a man as "her" and a woman as "him" tells you everything you need to know about her mental state.


----------



## Ame®icano

People like these are in charge of our California schools.

Notice that leftist ogre cannot possibly have a response to the teacher, only she can do in leftist fashion is to yell "BIGOT" at people.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What does the foremost mental health organization in our county recommend?



They recommend that liberal assholes like _you_ accept the fact that a person who believes they are something they are not is suffering from a very serious mental illness...

Johns Hopkins Psychiatrist: Transgender is ‘Mental Disorder;' Sex Change ‘Biologically Impossible’



Seawytch said:


> Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if transphobic assholes stopped being transphobic assholes.



Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if _hateful_ liberals like you would stop exploiting these people and cheering them on to both mutilate and kill themselves.


----------



## P@triot

Ame®icano said:


> People like these are in charge of our California schools.
> 
> Notice that leftist ogre cannot possibly have a response to the teacher, only she can do in leftist fashion is to yell "BIGOT" at people.


Typical liberal ogre. As horribly ugly on the inside as she is on the outside. Incapable of accepting that she is wrong and when challenged on her disturbed view, immediately resorts to anger and intimidation (and would have attempted to resort to violence had there been no witnesses).


----------



## Ame®icano

Rottweiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like these are in charge of our California schools.
> 
> Notice that leftist ogre cannot possibly have a response to the teacher, only she can do in leftist fashion is to yell "BIGOT" at people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical liberal ogre. As horribly ugly on the inside as she is on the outside. Incapable of accepting that she is wrong and when challenged on her disturbed view, immediately resorts to anger and intimidation (and would have attempted to resort to violence had there been no witnesses).
Click to expand...


I believe there is good reason she's still a "Ms."


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't men. They don't present as men, don't act like men, don't feel like men. Do you really think she should be required to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWNJs passing stupid laws do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that encouraging them to mutilate their bodies does a damned thing to improve the suicide rate, apparently.  But you lefties keep right on making excuses for your shitheel parenting.  It's what you do best, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the foremost mental health organization in our county recommend?
> 
> Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if transphobic assholes stopped being transphobic assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, and I'm sure that lie will comfort you in your utter failure to wish reality into what you want, but the most prominent studies on the subject are conducted in places like Sweden, where most of the country is delusional on the subject.
> 
> Actually, what would improve the suicide rates is if medical science figured out how to give leftists functioning brains.
Click to expand...


Unlike you and your other transphobic brethren, I can support my claim. 

Transgender people with strong support were 82% less likely to attempt suicide than those without support. Transgender youth whose parents reject their gender identity are 13 times more likely to attempt suicide than transgender youth who are supported by their parents.

You can have a live daughter or a dead son. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the foremost mental health organization in our county recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend that liberal assholes like _you_ accept the fact that a person who believes they are something they are not is suffering from a very serious mental illness...
> 
> Johns Hopkins Psychiatrist: Transgender is ‘Mental Disorder;' Sex Change ‘Biologically Impossible’
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if transphobic assholes stopped being transphobic assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if _hateful_ liberals like you would stop exploiting these people and cheering them on to both mutilate and kill themselves.
Click to expand...


Puppy, one homophobic and transphobic doctor does not a major mental health organization make. What does the APA say on the matter, Puppy?


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> Unlike you and your other transphobic brethren, I can support my claim.
> 
> Transgender people with strong support were 82% less likely to attempt suicide than those without support. Transgender youth whose parents reject their gender identity are 13 times more likely to attempt suicide than transgender youth who are supported by their parents.
> 
> You can have a live daughter or a dead son. Which would you prefer?



Are they attempting suicides because they're not accepted by parents or society or because they realize they can't actually get what they want. 

By the way, suicide rates in mental asylums are very low.


----------



## Seawytch

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you and your other transphobic brethren, I can support my claim.
> 
> Transgender people with strong support were 82% less likely to attempt suicide than those without support. Transgender youth whose parents reject their gender identity are 13 times more likely to attempt suicide than transgender youth who are supported by their parents.
> 
> You can have a live daughter or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they attempting suicides because they're not accepted by parents or society or because they realize they can't actually get what they want.
> 
> By the way, suicide rates in mental asylums are very low.
Click to expand...


Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide. For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer? 

The recommended treatment for trans folks is not locking them up, but you knew that. You know what the recommended treatment is that is prescribed by actual mental health professionals, but it doesn't jive with how you want the world to be.


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pic your best argument? You could've post one that show below the waist, oh, there are hardly any that shows show his size 11 feet, bony knees, no hips and no ass, two by four has more curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a more revealing picture of her? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That better for you? The stupid laws you RWNJs are passing would require she use the men's room. Brilliant, right? They would also require this guy use the women's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more brilliant, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering is his father proud of his success? I guess he approves this, thinking that it's still better to have straight "daughter" then gay son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like it's better to have a live daughter than a dead son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that encouraging them to mutilate their bodies does a damned thing to improve the suicide rate, apparently.  But you lefties keep right on making excuses for your shitheel parenting.  It's what you do best, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the foremost mental health organization in our county recommend?
> 
> Actually, what would improve the suicide rate is if transphobic assholes stopped being transphobic assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, and I'm sure that lie will comfort you in your utter failure to wish reality into what you want, but the most prominent studies on the subject are conducted in places like Sweden, where most of the country is delusional on the subject.
> 
> Actually, what would improve the suicide rates is if medical science figured out how to give leftists functioning brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you and your other transphobic brethren, I can support my claim.
> 
> Transgender people with strong support were 82% less likely to attempt suicide than those without support. Transgender youth whose parents reject their gender identity are 13 times more likely to attempt suicide than transgender youth who are supported by their parents.
> 
> You can have a live daughter or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
Click to expand...


Supporting someone does not mean supporting mutilating your body and permanently destroying it.


----------



## Silhouette

A solution is at hand soon...clarity.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide. For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?



Society doesn't change its norms because psychologists can't/won't/are afraid to do their jobs.  What society prefers is that the correct diagnosis be placed on these mental patients and the therapy adjusted accordingly.  A patient, walked through his delusions properly and skillfully, gradually reintroduced into processing reality with a light heart and humor is far far less likely to kill themselves than a poor child being used by the Cult of LGBT to advance a sinister and depraved agenda that seeks to replace normal with the abnormal.  

The suicide rates for post-op so-called "transgenders" is as high or higher than before; and much higher than the general population.  So the problem isn't solved by indulging these patients to keep playing pretend to grotesque, disfiguring and disabling extremes..

That's what we would prefer.  And, 11 states are suing the Fed to gain the clarity I just talked about when it comes to discussing patients who are delusionally pretending to be the sex that they are not and can never be. TX, AL, WI, WV, TN, AZ, ME, OK, LA, UT & GA Sue Fed Over Men In Women's/Girls' Showers


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide. For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society doesn't change its norms because psychologists can't/won't/are afraid to do their jobs.
Click to expand...

Society matures, and leaves you in the dust to suffer your childish fear of others.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> Society matures, and leaves you in the dust to suffer your childish fear of others.



Fear towards abnormal, unhealthy and abusive cults is perfectly natural, normal, rational and should be encouraged at every turn in the bizarre road your cult is paving.  And "society" of 11 states, with the rest of the 50 silently assenting to the same concerns, but too chicken to sign on for lack of courage to face your cult's threats of lawsuits, IS society.

Are you referring to society as the tiny number of people putting on a gay pride parade vs the multitude?


----------



## koshergrl

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide. For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society doesn't change its norms because psychologists can't/won't/are afraid to do their jobs.  What society prefers is that the correct diagnosis be placed on these mental patients and the therapy adjusted accordingly.  A patient, walked through his delusions properly and skillfully, gradually reintroduced into processing reality with a light heart and humor is far far less likely to kill themselves than a poor child being used by the Cult of LGBT to advance a sinister and depraved agenda that seeks to replace normal with the abnormal.
> 
> The suicide rates for post-op so-called "transgenders" is as high or higher than before; and much higher than the general population.  So the problem isn't solved by indulging these patients to keep playing pretend to grotesque, disfiguring and disabling extremes..
> 
> That's what we would prefer.  And, 11 states are suing the Fed to gain the clarity I just talked about when it comes to discussing patients who are delusionally pretending to be the sex that they are not and can never be. TX, AL, WI, WV, TN, AZ, ME, OK, LA, UT & GA Sue Fed Over Men In Women's/Girls' Showers
Click to expand...


"Mental illness" and psychiatry are the foundation upon which the depraved maniacs of the left have built their asylum. Fake science meant to justify their reprehensible actions and loony ideology.


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> A woman with a penis can use the woman's bathroom.


WTF????


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide. For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society doesn't change its norms because psychologists can't/won't/are afraid to do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society matures, and leaves you in the dust to suffer your childish fear of others.
Click to expand...


Yeah, societies always think they're "maturing" . . . right before their self-absorbed decadence brings everything crumbling down around their ears.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society matures, and leaves you in the dust to suffer your childish fear of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, societies always think they're "maturing" . . . right before their self-absorbed decadence brings everything crumbling down around their ears.
Click to expand...


  Either of you been watching Gotham?

  A recent episode nailed the truth about this line of argument.  A villain, a mad scientist named Hugo Strange, has been reanimating corpses and turning them into monsters.  Confronted by Bruce Wayne, he used this exact argument to defend what he was doing, describing his way as “progress”, and the way of the future, and those who had a problem with it, as being stuck in the past, on the wrong side of history.  He begged Bruce not to make the same “mistake” that his father had made (that “mistake” being to stand up for principles and ethics, and to try to stop what Dr. Strange was doing, for which Dr. Strange had him and his wife killed).

  The Pervert-rights bunch is doing the same thing.  They're pushing all manner of increasingly extreme madness and evil on to society, claiming that theirs is the way forward, the way of the future,and that those who stand against it are stuck in the past, on the wrong side of history.  We're being told that it's a mistake to stand for any manner of reason or decency, and threatened with harsh adverse consequences if we don't surrender and give in to the madness and evil.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Puppy, *one homophobic and transphobic doctor* does not a major mental health organization make. What does the APA say on the matter, Puppy?


I rest my case.....

The entire APA knows what every rational American with common sense knows - that a person who believes they are something they are not is mentally ill. But they are afraid of the queer lynch mob so they capitulate just so they can have a career. This man though has integrity and cares more about the mental illness of the patients than he does about the queer lynch mob.

And you just proved it. You don't know this man. You know _nothing_ about him. But the very first thing you do is *falsely* accuse him of being a "homophobic" simply because he will not bow to your Nazi fascism and you sexual depravity. And let's not even mention what a despicable _racist_ you are.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society matures, and leaves you in the dust to suffer your childish fear of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, societies always think they're "maturing" . . . right before their self-absorbed decadence brings everything crumbling down around their ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either of you been watching Gotham?
> 
> A recent episode nailed the truth about this line of argument.  A villain, a mad scientist named Hugo Strange, has been reanimated corpses and turning them into monsters.  Confronted by Bruce Wayne, he used this exact argument to defend what he was doing, describing his way as “progress”, and the way of the future, and those who had a problem with it, as being stuck in the past, on the wrong side of history.  He begged Bruce not to make the same “mistake” that his father had made (that “mistake” being to stand up for principles and ethics, and to try to stop what Dr. Strange was doing, for which Dr. Strange had him and his wife killed).
> 
> The Pervert-rights bunch is doing the same thing.  They're pushing all manner of increasingly extreme madness and evil on to society, claiming that theirs is the way forward, the way of the future,and that those who stand against it are stuck in the past, on the wrong side of history.  We're being told that it's a mistake to stand for any manner of reason or decency, and threatened with harsh adverse consequences if we don't surrender and give in to the madness and evil.
Click to expand...

Great show. Even better post/point Bob. Well done.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide.



There is some libtard "logic" at its finest. Accept mental illness and deny reality so long as it prevents suicide. Hey wytchy - rapists desperately want to feel acceptance too. They hate living in the shadows with their secrets. Will you volunteer to allow rapists to rape you??? Disgusting _hypocrite_....


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?



I would prefer the son being _forced_ to accept reality and then receive the mental healthcare he desperately needs.

This is going to sting a bit wytchy - the truth usually hurts:

My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> The recommended treatment for trans folks is not locking them up, but you knew that. You know what the recommended treatment is that is prescribed by actual mental health professionals, *but it doesn't jive with how you want the world to be*.



Says the person who denies *reality* in favor of how she wants the world to be...


----------



## Ame®icano

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy, *one homophobic and transphobic doctor* does not a major mental health organization make. What does the APA say on the matter, Puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.....
> 
> The entire APA knows what every rational American with common sense knows - that a person who believes they are something they are not is mentally ill. But they are afraid of the queer lynch mob so they capitulate just so they can have a career. This man though has integrity and cares more about the mental illness of the patients than he does about the queer lynch mob.
> 
> And you just proved it. You don't know this man. You know _nothing_ about him. But the very first thing you do is *falsely* accuse him of being a "homophobic" simply because he will not bow to your Nazi fascism and you sexual depravity. And let's not even mention what a despicable _racist_ you are.
Click to expand...


As I mentioned in post #1329 APA is pretty clear on the issue.

Definition of terms by APA


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy, *one homophobic and transphobic doctor* does not a major mental health organization make. What does the APA say on the matter, Puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.....
> 
> The entire APA knows what every rational American with common sense knows - that a person who believes they are something they are not is mentally ill. But they are afraid of the queer lynch mob so they capitulate just so they can have a career. This man though has integrity and cares more about the mental illness of the patients than he does about the queer lynch mob.
Click to expand...


The gay mafia lie has been debunked twelve ways to Sunday. 

Try again, Puppy. What is the APA recommended treatment for transgendered people? Try to be honest. I know it's difficult for you. Try addressing things the way they are instead of how you wish they were.



> And you just proved it. You don't know this man. You know _nothing_ about him. But the very first thing you do is *falsely* accuse him of being a "homophobic" simply because he will not bow to your Nazi fascism and you sexual depravity. And let's not even mention what a despicable _racist_ you are.



Actually Puppy, I proved I know more about him than you do.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer the son being _forced_ to accept reality and then receive the mental healthcare he desperately needs.
> 
> This is going to sting a bit wytchy - the truth usually hurts:
> 
> My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.
Click to expand...



How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.

I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer the son being _forced_ to accept reality and then receive the mental healthcare he desperately needs.
> 
> This is going to sting a bit wytchy - the truth usually hurts:
> 
> My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.
> 
> I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.
Click to expand...


The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy, *one homophobic and transphobic doctor* does not a major mental health organization make. What does the APA say on the matter, Puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.....
> 
> The entire APA knows what every rational American with common sense knows - that a person who believes they are something they are not is mentally ill. But they are afraid of the queer lynch mob so they capitulate just so they can have a career. This man though has integrity and cares more about the mental illness of the patients than he does about the queer lynch mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gay mafia lie has been debunked twelve ways to Sunday.
> 
> Try again, Puppy. What is the APA recommended treatment for transgendered people? Try to be honest. I know it's difficult for you. Try addressing things the way they are instead of how you wish they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just proved it. You don't know this man. You know _nothing_ about him. But the very first thing you do is *falsely* accuse him of being a "homophobic" simply because he will not bow to your Nazi fascism and you sexual depravity. And let's not even mention what a despicable _racist_ you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Puppy, I proved I know more about him than you do.
Click to expand...

Again....proving the queer lynch mob is alive and well. Does it frustrate you that the American people are waking up to your "boy who cried wolf" lies?

When a psychiatrist at Johns Hopkins is telling you it is a mental illness, you're pretty much screwed trying to prove otherwise. It's only one of the most prestigious and powerful healthcare systems in the _world_.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.
> 
> I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.



Therapy, idiot.  Real, grueling, lengthy, comprehensive, regressive, sustained THERAPY to come to grips with reality.  Old school.   Cutting a boy's dick off is 100% unacceptable.  There isn't even an argument there that that is even remotely therapeutic.


----------



## P@triot

How sad is it that we have to make t-shirts explain something so fundamental to liberals?


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer the son being _forced_ to accept reality and then receive the mental healthcare he desperately needs.
> 
> This is going to sting a bit wytchy - the truth usually hurts:
> 
> My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.
> 
> I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!
Click to expand...



Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy? 

And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer the son being _forced_ to accept reality and then receive the mental healthcare he desperately needs.
> 
> This is going to sting a bit wytchy - the truth usually hurts:
> 
> My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.
> 
> I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
Click to expand...


They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.


----------



## Seawytch

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many parents it's a matter of having a live daugher or a dead son. Which would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer the son being _forced_ to accept reality and then receive the mental healthcare he desperately needs.
> 
> This is going to sting a bit wytchy - the truth usually hurts:
> 
> My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.
> 
> I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
Click to expand...


So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality. 

How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer the son being _forced_ to accept reality and then receive the mental healthcare he desperately needs.
> 
> This is going to sting a bit wytchy - the truth usually hurts:
> 
> My Dad Was Transgender. Why I Still Think Gender Can’t Be Changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.
> 
> I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
Click to expand...


And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?  

Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some libtard "logic" at its finest. Accept mental illness and deny reality so long as it prevents suicide. Hey wytchy - rapists desperately want to feel acceptance too. They hate living in the shadows with their secrets. Will you volunteer to allow rapists to rape you??? Disgusting _hypocrite_....
Click to expand...


And the thing is, lefties have absolutely no proof that the problem is other people being "unaccepting and intolerant" of their attempts to redefine reality, rather than the fact that they're trying to redefine reality in the first place.  This is akin to saying that schizophrenics have a high rate of suicide because their families refuse to accept that the voices in their heads are real.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some libtard "logic" at its finest. Accept mental illness and deny reality so long as it prevents suicide. Hey wytchy - rapists desperately want to feel acceptance too. They hate living in the shadows with their secrets. Will you volunteer to allow rapists to rape you??? Disgusting _hypocrite_....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the thing is, lefties have absolutely no proof that the problem is other people being "unaccepting and intolerant" of their attempts to redefine reality, rather than the fact that they're trying to redefine reality in the first place.  This is akin to saying that schizophrenics have a high rate of suicide because their families refuse to accept that the voices in their heads are real.
Click to expand...


Or people who refuse to believe an anorexic is really fat!


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? The fact is that when their families and society are accepting of them, they are less likely to commit suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some libtard "logic" at its finest. Accept mental illness and deny reality so long as it prevents suicide. Hey wytchy - rapists desperately want to feel acceptance too. They hate living in the shadows with their secrets. Will you volunteer to allow rapists to rape you??? Disgusting _hypocrite_....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the thing is, lefties have absolutely no proof that the problem is other people being "unaccepting and intolerant" of their attempts to redefine reality, rather than the fact that they're trying to redefine reality in the first place.  This is akin to saying that schizophrenics have a high rate of suicide because their families refuse to accept that the voices in their heads are real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or people who refuse to believe an anorexic is really fat!
Click to expand...


Right?  Once upon a time, people were expected to suck it up, get tough, and soldier on through life in the face of serious family issues and bad parenting.  Now, apparently, it's acceptable to lay down, give up, and die just because your parents refuse to address you as Princess Buttercup when you've decided that's your "identity".


----------



## Silhouette

The families of these kids belong on the couch FIRST.  Then the kids can come in for therapy to accept their sex when the shrink has more information and tools to see which lids to open in the child's mind..


----------



## ChrisL

Anorexics die by starving themselves to death, but we still don't offer them liposuction.  I don't see why this particular group of mentally unhealthy individuals have garnered so much attention by the left.


----------



## Ame®icano

Here is a good one...


----------



## Slade3200

The contrast is pretty simple... Liberals tend to promote tolerance, acceptance, and freedom of expression; especially for those in the "oppressed" minority. Conservatives tend to promote preserving disciplined traditional values and justified discrimination against those who do not hold the same views as those in power. 
We've seen this in history with blacks, woman, and gays as each group has fought for their rights. The arguments on both sides has been very similar... Fear of loosing "our" way of life by compromising our values Versus calls of bigotry and discrimination against a human right to freely live and express who we are, even if that may be different than what society considers "normal".

This isn't about a mental illness... The same claims were made about gays decades ago... this is the way of life for a group of people. Nobody is going to abolish it by defining it as a disease or unnatural. These arguments are a road to nowhere. 

The only thing that can and will happen at this point is we define what a transgender person is, What gender identity is, and what the transition stages are. Then how they apply to our public facilities and schools.

Conservatives are not going to be able dismiss the rights of transgenders by labeling them sick and transgenders are not going to get absolute freedom to use facilities of the opposite sex.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> The contrast is pretty simple... *Liberals tend to promote tolerance, acceptance, and freedom of expression; especially for those in the "oppressed" minority*. Conservatives tend to promote preserving disciplined traditional values and justified discrimination against those who do not hold the same views as those in power.



Which is why the Church of LGBT is out to jail and silence the voices of any people of faith objecting to their Church's dogma-forced-as-law.  I'd say being fined, sued or thrown in jail = oppression..

This issue has nothing to do with discrimination BTW.  It is keeping males, no matter who or what they imagine they are in their broken minds, OUT of women's & girls bathrooms, showers and locker rooms.

And, you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now.  The "science" supporting your Church's dogma isn't merely bad, it's nonexistent.  It's like you're at a poker game and the opposition called your cards on the table.  Only you were never dealt any cards but kept betting anyway.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The contrast is pretty simple... *Liberals tend to promote tolerance, acceptance, and freedom of expression; especially for those in the "oppressed" minority*. Conservatives tend to promote preserving disciplined traditional values and justified discrimination against those who do not hold the same views as those in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the Church of LGBT is out to jail and silence the voices of any people of faith objecting to their Church's dogma-forced-as-law.  I'd say being fined, sued or thrown in jail = oppression..
> 
> This issue has nothing to do with discrimination BTW.  It is keeping males, no matter who or what they imagine they are in their broken minds, OUT of women's & girls bathrooms, showers and locker rooms.
> 
> And, you're going to lose this one.  Start the grieving process now.  The "science" supporting your Church's dogma isn't merely bad, it's nonexistent.  It's like you're at a poker game and the opposition called your cards on the table.  Only you were never dealt any cards but kept betting anyway.
Click to expand...

I hardly consider Christians an oppressed group. They have been running this country since its inception, integrated into our politics despite the principle of separation of church and state. If they are losing a little of their grip to allow for more freedom to women, gays, and expression of other religions, then I'm not feeling to sorry for them. They are still free to live and practice their religion in their church with their community.

What you fail to understand is that the bathroom issue is more than a penis/vagina thing. The two sexes were not simply separated because of anatomy... There is a social factor. Seperating males and females in their gender groups to provide a safer and more private environment for each group. there  is simply a disagreement about who belongs in each group


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I hardly consider Christians an oppressed group.



Good because a majority of people don't consider the Church of LGBT an oppressed group either.  Especially after their pressure resulted in a Christian being jailed for her beliefs.  You put people in jail because they won't practice your faith (a thing Christians aren't doing but your church is), the gloves come off and the manufactured sympathy for your nonexistent "civil rights" goes right out the window..


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly consider Christians an oppressed group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good because a majority of people don't consider the Church of LGBT an oppressed group either.  Especially after their pressure resulted in a Christian being jailed for her beliefs.  You put people in jail because they won't practice your faith (a thing Christians aren't doing but your church is), the gloves come off and the manufactured sympathy for your nonexistent "civil rights" goes right out the window..
Click to expand...

Your talking about the elected official that refused to do her job by denying a gay couple a legal certificate of marriage? Nice try... If she can't do her job because of her religious beliefs then she needs a different job. Can't believe you use that as an example of Christian oppression.


----------



## Silhouette

And we can justify not letting your delusional male devotees into our women's showers.  See how easy this is?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> And we can justify not letting your delusional male devotees into our women's showers.  See how easy this is?


Ha, not even a close comparison... Your "dulusional male devotees" is their transgender women... The guidelines are being set on what the legal definition is.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> And we can justify not letting your delusional male devotees into our women's showers.  See how easy this is?





Slade3200 said:


> Ha, not even a close comparison... Your "dulusional male devotees" is their transgender women... The guidelines are being set on what the legal definition is.


Yes, and they will include testimony from the 13 states suing the fed for exactly why the fed believes people with penises and testicles must be allowed in the girls' shower and locker rooms at public schools.  There is no such thing as a "transgender woman".  There are only men pretending in their minds that they are women.  We aren't required to play along.

Look for that clarification soon.  MDs will be required to testify as to how a physical anatomy does not define sex for purposes of entrance behind doors marked "women" or "girls"...  Begin grieving now.  It's easier that way..


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we can justify not letting your delusional male devotees into our women's showers.  See how easy this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, not even a close comparison... Your "dulusional male devotees" is their transgender women... The guidelines are being set on what the legal definition is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and they will include testimony from the 13 states suing the fed for exactly why the fed believes people with penises and testicles must be allowed in the girls' shower and locker rooms at public schools.  There is no such thing as a "transgender woman".  There are only men pretending in their minds that they are women.  We aren't required to play along.
> 
> Look for that clarification soon.  MDs will be required to testify as to how a physical anatomy does not define sex for purposes of entrance behind doors marked "women" or "girls"...  Begin grieving now.  It's easier that way..
Click to expand...

We shall see. Be ready for a much needed reality check


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like to be told what's normal as everybody's "normal" is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Being physically male or physically female is the human _biological_ normal. You can be a man claiming to be a woman all you want, even change your parts, but when your DNA is tested, it will irrefutably identify you as a man, not what you think you are.
> 
> The human species consists of male and female. It has been that way for hundreds of thousands of years.
> 
> So, what now?
Click to expand...

So what? That has nothing to do with the arguement. We aren't talking about biology and anatomy, well you may be... But the discussion is really about sociology. If we were a tribe made up of male hunters and female gathers but there were a few crossovers, that society can either embrace or reject the out layers. You reject them because of anatomy, we accept them based on their identity. I don't see the benefit to forcing somebody into a different social circle than their nature dictates. What's the harm in letting people just be who they want to be?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom is an illusion that is earned through obedience in all societies under government control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have completely lost your mind. Freedom isn't a reward for obedience, freedom is inherent to our humanity.
Click to expand...

Great, go exercise your freedom to break the law and see how it works out for you


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> The contrast is pretty simple... Liberals tend to promote tolerance, acceptance, and freedom of expression; especially for those in the "oppressed" minority. Conservatives tend to promote preserving disciplined traditional values and justified discrimination against those who do not hold the same views as those in power.
> We've seen this in history with blacks, woman, and gays as each group has fought for their rights. The arguments on both sides has been very similar... Fear of loosing "our" way of life by compromising our values Versus calls of bigotry and discrimination against a human right to freely live and express who we are, even if that may be different than what society considers "normal".
> 
> This isn't about a mental illness... The same claims were made about gays decades ago... this is the way of life for a group of people. Nobody is going to abolish it by defining it as a disease or unnatural. These arguments are a road to nowhere.
> 
> The only thing that can and will happen at this point is we define what a transgender person is, What gender identity is, and what the transition stages are. Then how they apply to our public facilities and schools.
> 
> Conservatives are not going to be able dismiss the rights of transgenders by labeling them sick and transgenders are not going to get absolute freedom to use facilities of the opposite sex.



I disagree.  They have the same symptoms of any other body dysmorphic disorder.  What do you think makes it any different?


----------



## Seawytch

ChrisL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you force a transgendered youth into conforming to your wishes, Puppy? You gonna beat it out of them? That doesn't work.
> 
> I also don't think you'd be happy with what actual mental health professionals recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?
Click to expand...


What do doctors recommend? 



> Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.


And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.

How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do doctors recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?
Click to expand...


I think it is very plausible that parenting could be responsible.  Even in some of the links I've read, it says responsible and good parenting can help children get over this.  Better than pumping your child full of hormones and encouraging them to have surgery!  You must be insane.


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same exact way you "force" a person who believes they are Jesus Christ into "conforming" (interesting choice of words for the propaganda campaign wytchy - most would just call it *reality*). A person who believes something other than what is real is mentally disturbed. You prove that yourself every day here on USMB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do doctors recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?
Click to expand...


So, if your child has a body dysmorphic disorder in which he feels he should be crippled, would you recommend that he have his legs broken?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?



  How do you force someone who is insane, to be sane?  I don't know that you can.  As far as I know, nobody is claiming that this can or should be done.

  The real question is how do you force someone who is sane to be insane, or even to accept and treat insanity as if it represents sanity?


----------



## Seawytch

ChrisL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do doctors recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is very plausible that parenting could be responsible.  Even in some of the links I've read, it says responsible and good parenting can help children get over this.  Better than pumping your child full of hormones and encouraging them to have surgery!  You must be insane.
Click to expand...



Funny that you didn't link to said articles. 

Actual medical professionals with years of experience, say like the APA recommend what treatment?

I know why none of you want to answer that...doesn't fit your narrative.


I get that the only way you would ever understand is by having a trans family member or loved one...and I wouldn't wish that on any trans person.


----------



## Seawytch

ChrisL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do doctors recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if your child has a body dysmorphic disorder in which he feels he should be crippled, would you recommend that he have his legs broken?
Click to expand...

All mental health issues and therefore treatment is not the same is it?


----------



## Silhouette

Just give the anorexics liposuction Seawytch...it's what they WANT.  They still FEEL like a fat person in that 90lb body..  So, from their delusional self-diagnosis, the public is forced under threat of a fine to assure them that they ARE a fat person in a 90lb body.  That will be the next law enforced in New York..


----------



## ChrisL

Seawytch said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do doctors recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if your child has a body dysmorphic disorder in which he feels he should be crippled, would you recommend that he have his legs broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All mental health issues and therefore treatment is not the same is it?
Click to expand...


Transgenderism is obviously a type of body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description to a T.  There are many different types of body dysmorphic syndrome and none of them are treated with unnecessary surgeries because surgeries are risky and these changes are permanent.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?



OK smarty pants.  Put your money where your mouth is.  If you think that parents aren't responsible for coercion to drug and amputate children, then they should feel exquisitely comfortable on the shrink's couch before Jr. comes in for his turn.  Right?  No worries.  After all, when thoroughly screening a child for mental issues around rejecting his gender, no stone can be left unturned.  That's how the law reads, right?  Before they can get clearance to have an MD write an illegal prescription for adolescence-blocking hormones, against the approved use of those drugs...

Mom, Dad, Uncle Jim and Aunt Sally should all be more than happy to help give psychiatrists the most complete picture possible on treating the patient....yes?  After all, you know how reticent children are to speak up.  The adults could really steer the shrink in the right direction.

If they'd done this with "Jazz", they'd have found out that after having two other boys, the mother really REALLY wanted a girl for her third and last child.  They'd have noticed the little boy being dressed as a girl long before a child or a toddler's or infant's age could process that type of stuff...all the pink frilly stuff in his room from way before an age where a child even cares about that crap...unless he's picked up on a thousand subtle and not so subtle cues that "if I want attention as the third of three boys...I'd better start acting like and saying I'm a girl"..


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The contrast is pretty simple... Liberals tend to promote tolerance, acceptance, and freedom of expression; especially for those in the "oppressed" minority. Conservatives tend to promote preserving disciplined traditional values and justified discrimination against those who do not hold the same views as those in power.
> We've seen this in history with blacks, woman, and gays as each group has fought for their rights. The arguments on both sides has been very similar... Fear of loosing "our" way of life by compromising our values Versus calls of bigotry and discrimination against a human right to freely live and express who we are, even if that may be different than what society considers "normal".
> 
> This isn't about a mental illness... The same claims were made about gays decades ago... this is the way of life for a group of people. Nobody is going to abolish it by defining it as a disease or unnatural. These arguments are a road to nowhere.
> 
> The only thing that can and will happen at this point is we define what a transgender person is, What gender identity is, and what the transition stages are. Then how they apply to our public facilities and schools.
> 
> Conservatives are not going to be able dismiss the rights of transgenders by labeling them sick and transgenders are not going to get absolute freedom to use facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  They have the same symptoms of any other body dysmorphic disorder.  What do you think makes it any different?
Click to expand...

It's different because it has a cultural and sociological impact and doesn't produce self harm like eating disorders. You can argue that transition surgery is self harm but they can argue that it is no more than legal cosmetic surgery which is a valid point


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?
> 
> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend treating the *mental* *illness*. Those that aren't afraid of having their careers destroyed by false accusations from the queer lynch mob anyway. It's ok wytchy - you can't handle reality but the rest of us will handle it for you. You just sit back and let the sane, rational adults handle things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all mental illness get's treated the same, Puppy? Keep ducking and dodging reality.
> 
> How would you force conformity, Puppy? You're still not answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about people who believe they are really animals?  Surgery for them too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do doctors recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children can in fact be pressured into things.  They are VERY impressionable, especially impressed by those who are their elders and in a position of authority over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if your child has a body dysmorphic disorder in which he feels he should be crippled, would you recommend that he have his legs broken?
Click to expand...

Crippling or starving a child is quite different than letting a child wear a dress and grow their hair out. You aren't making fair comparisons


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?



  It's an objective fact.  The word “pervert” has an objective meaning, and homosexuals, “transgenders”, and other similar degenerates fit that meaning perfectly.

  Only to a brainwashed wrong-wing scumbag does objective truth constitute “bigotry”.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot if you think parents are responsible for trans kids.
> 
> How do you *force* a trans kid to not be trans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK smarty pants.  Put your money where your mouth is.  If you think that parents aren't responsible for coercion to drug and amputate children, then they should feel exquisitely comfortable on the shrink's couch before Jr. comes in for his turn.  Right?  No worries.  After all, when thoroughly screening a child for mental issues around rejecting his gender, no stone can be left unturned.  That's how the law reads, right?  Before they can get clearance to have an MD write an illegal prescription for adolescence-blocking hormones, against the approved use of those drugs...
> 
> Mom, Dad, Uncle Jim and Aunt Sally should all be more than happy to help give psychiatrists the most complete picture possible on treating the patient....yes?  After all, you know how reticent children are to speak up.  The adults could really steer the shrink in the right direction.
> 
> If they'd done this with "Jazz", they'd have found out that after having two other boys, the mother really REALLY wanted a girl for her third and last child.  They'd have noticed the little boy being dressed as a girl long before a child or a toddler's or infant's age could process that type of stuff...all the pink frilly stuff in his room from way before an age where a child even cares about that crap...unless he's picked up on a thousand subtle and not so subtle cues that "if I want attention as the third of three boys...I'd better start acting like and saying I'm a girl"..
Click to expand...

1.) Exceptional post Silhoutte 

2.) Don't you know better than to use logic and reason with wytchy? She doesn't like facts. They don't fit her bizarre ideology.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?



You don't realize that it is falsely accusing people of being a "bigot" _all_ the time that has rendered that word meaningless and useless?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Great, go exercise your freedom to break the law and see how it works out for you



Now you know how it will be when trans women exercise their freedom to go into the women's bathroom. You're inviting trouble.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that it is calling people in the LGBT community "perverts" that makes you a bigot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an objective fact.  The word “pervert” has an objective meaning, and homosexuals, “transgenders”, and other similar degenerates fit that meaning perfectly.
> 
> Only to a brainwashed wrong-wing scumbag does objective truth constitute “bigotry”.
Click to expand...

Haha, in the process of trying to justify his use of pervert as a non bigotry remark he blows it by calling them degenerates. The dipshit just can't help himself


----------



## MaryL

Here is a new idea: no more gender specific restrooms, we have individual toilets with locks on the doors. That is what this silly issue is coming down to. The number of handicapped people in our society merits special facilities, but the number of transsexuals is so small as to not merit serious attention, Why is this a serious issue?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Men in women's bathrooms"

Is just as much a ridiculous rightwing lie today as it was in April.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> If we were a tribe made up of male hunters and female gathers but there were a few crossovers, that society can either embrace or reject the out layers.



outliers*

"If" and "were" are not good foundations for a position. We have a far more advanced social system. In that case it wouldn't matter, perhaps, because everyone has to eat. Social politics are the last thing on their minds. Back here in the real world, people have a reasonable expectation to privacy, which you want to circumvent by forcing our society to embrace such outliers.



Slade3200 said:


> You reject them because of anatomy, we accept them based on their identity.



I reject them for both. If they have the wrong anatomy in the women's bathroom, they need to get the hell out. I don't care what their "identity" is. Spare me the "angel of mercy" routine.



Slade3200 said:


> What's the harm in letting people just be who they want to be?



Because it could be potentially dangerous? I wonder what would happen if we let a murdering psychopath be who he wants to be? 



Slade3200 said:


> So what? That has nothing to do with the argument.



It has plenty to do with it. You just don't want to acknowledge the facts.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> Vague and unspecific. How do you _*force *_a trans child into "conforming", Puppy?



Easy. Don't encourage him to be what he isn't.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seawytch said:


> And, naturally, you're still dodging the facts about what actual medical professionals recommend. What do they recommend, Puppy? (I'll give you a hint, it's the exact opposite of what you would say or do)



And speaking of puppies, what have you to say about this absurd trend?


----------



## P@triot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Men in women's bathrooms". Is just as much a ridiculous rightwing lie today as it was in April.



Only an idiot libtard like CCJ could call a man going into a woman's facility a "lie". Only an idiot libtard like CCJ could ignore the medical science of chromosomes and declare that a person's severe mental illness decides their gender.

Here's a thought for the mentally limited like CCJ - I "identify" as 7-2" and 312lbs (neither of which are even remotely true in reality). Should my physician be forced to placed that as my official height and weight on my medical chart and provide me with med doses based on those numbers?


----------



## P@triot

Even liberals who haven't been radicalized yet are baffled as to the stupidity of their libtard brethren on this issue...

_President Obama's decision to become a champion of transgender rights just might be enough to move a significant number of culturally conservative voters who have been troubled by Trump firmly into the anti-Democrat column._

_Why did Obama do it? The answer isn't especially clear to me because I'm not the right kind of liberal._

_In purely political terms, the decision seems inexplicable. The number of transgendered people in the United States is vanishingly small — something on the order of 0.3% of the population. Many people, like me, who have no problem with allowing transgendered adults to use the bathroom of their choice nonetheless think it misguided to indulge the decisions of children in this area. (Kids aren't allowed to drink alcohol, drive, vote, work, or volunteer to fight in the military, but they should be permitted to change their birth gender?)_

Liberals' latest lazy cultural crusade


----------



## Silhouette

Rottweiler said:


> Here's a thought for the mentally limited like CCJ - I "identify" as 7-2" and 312lbs (neither of which are even remotely true in reality). Should my physician be forced to placed that as my official height and weight on my medical chart and provide me with med doses based on those numbers?


I was gonna say... what gynecologist sees a "transgender"?   This stuff is going to come up in court.  And they know it.  And they are positively squirming about it in a panic.


----------



## Tilly

Interesting article from someone with direct experience:

*Public Schools Force Kids Into Transgender Wars*
In concert with transgender activists, the federal government is pushing schools across the country to let boys expose themselves to girls in showers, locker rooms, and bathrooms. 





By Walt Heyer
DECEMBER 2, 2015


punish teachers who repeatedly refer to a transgender student with pronouns that correspond with biological reality. The American Civil Liberties Union is threatening schools across Missouri that are responding to the case of Lila Perry by requiring children to either use a unisex bathroom or the one that corresponds to their biological sex. Perry is a 17-year-old boy who wants to expose his male genitalia to girls in a school locker room and be protected by law because he says he is a girl.


State officials in North Carolina and Virginia are defending in federal court a local school board’s policy requiring children to use private bathrooms and locker rooms if they don’t want to use the facilities designated for their biological sex. And parents in Wisconsin seem to have won a temporary reprieve from having their grade-schoolers read the gender-confused missive “I Am Jazz” to “help” children understand a classmate who insists he has a “girl brain and a boy body.”

The Obama administration has made it clear it will put the weight of the federal government behind the aggressors in these conflicts by recently threatening to yank funds from Virginia and Illinois public schools that asked biological boys to dress and shower privately or in the boy’s facilities instead of next to girls.

*We Will Only Accommodate People Who Agree with Us*
School districts are now being told to accommodate transgender students by allowing simultaneous, unfettered access for gender-nonconforming boys to the showers, bathrooms, and dressing rooms occupied by girls, or lose their substantial federal funding.

The law should not protect boys exposing themselves to adolescent girls, even if the boy identifies as a girl.
The source of this craziness lies in how the Office of Civil Rights at the U.S. Department of Education has chosen to enforce Title IX, a federal law that originated in 1972 to prohibit discrimination in education opportunities on the basis of sex. The Obama administration has unilaterally expanded its interpretation of Title IX to provide the same anti-discrimination protection for gender-nonconforming students, i.e., those who act out as the opposite gender or sex.


I was a child gender pretender who started cross-dressing at five years of age. By the time I was 17, my desire to change genders was powerful. But I never had any desire to expose myself to girls at school. That is just sick. The law should not protect boys exposing themselves to adolescent girls, even if the boy identifies as a girl. Is utter insanity to assist, encourage, or provide trans kids access to cross-gender facilities. Girls need privacy, protection, and freedom from the “gender pretenders” in U.S. public schools.

It is sexual madness and social terrorism to deem the practices of sexual predators as acceptable and foist them on innocent children and adolescents. Why are we elevating the preferences of gender pretenders above those of all others, going far beyond political correctness to sexual madness in schools?

*This Started a Long Time Ago*
Let’s look back and unmask the founders who started the gender madness we see infiltrating into our public schools today. As I detail in “Paper Genders,” changing boys into girls started in the perverted minds of three abhorrent pedophile activists from the 1950s who were at the forefront of promoting a movement for sexual and gender experimentation:


Alfred Kinsey, a “violently masochistic masturbation addict” who advocated sex between adult men and young boys and became a leading sexology professor.
Harry Benjamin, an endocrinologist and sexologist who first coined the term “transsexual” in 1954 and for whom the transgender Standards of Care were originally named. Benjamin praised and publicly endorsed his close friend René Guyon, a well-known pedophile.
John Money, a psychologist and pioneer of gender reassignment surgery and friend of Benjamin, who falsified his research and told his patients, young boys, to play sex games with each other and photographed them.
One of Benjamin’s first cases came as a referral from Kinsey, who asked for advice in the case of an effeminate boy who said he wanted to be a girl.


Benjamin first asked for a psychiatric evaluation of the boy. When several doctors examined him and were unable to agree whether Benjamin’s gender change was warranted, Benjamin, undeterred, moved forward. Benjamin provided female hormones and recommended feminizing surgeries.

The boy who wanted to be a girl never acknowledged if the treatment was effective or a failure.
For the surgeries, the boy and his parents traveled to Germany. They never contacted Benjamin again, so the outcome of the experimental treatment was never known and could have included depression, isolation, perhaps even suicide, given that these frequently happen today with transgenders. The boy who wanted to be a girl never acknowledged if the treatment was effective or a failure. We would think that if the hormones and surgery had been successful the boy would have told Benjamin or Benjamin would have tracked him down to report the success.

Later, colleague of Benjamin who administered hormone therapy at Benjamin’s clinic to 500 transgenders over a six-year period told an audience in 1979 that 80 percent of transgenders should not change genders. The doctor also told the audience there was too much unhappiness and too many suicides among Benjamin’s transgender clients.

Money, the third on our list and a highly respected psychologist, didn’t hide his advocacy of pedophilia. For example, _The Journal of Pedophilia _interviewed Money. He said it was fine, _even desirable_, for young boys to have sex with adult men. In private sessions at the prestigious Johns Hopkins Hospital, this pioneer of gender reassignment encouraged his first patients, twins, to play sex games with each other at age 7, and photographed them. Only a sick pervert would do this.


He said it was fine, even desirable, for young boys to have sex with adult men.
The boys’ parents had first contacted Money after a botched circumcision destroyed one boy’s penis. Money was able to convince the Reimers that the best penis repair would be surgically fabricating a female vagina so the boy would be a transsexual female. Money had a gender theory he wanted to prove and having twins to use as a test case was his perfect opportunity to make a name for himself in the medical community. Money monitored the twins’ progress for years and published his results about the success of the “John/Joan” reassignment in journal articles that garnered much acclaim.

The sad truth didn’t come out until much later: Money had falsified his findings. The transgender twin acted decidedly male and was depressed and suicidal by age 13. His desperate parents told him the whole story of his upbringing and the boy refused to take any more feminizing hormones and reverted to being a boy, David. But the damage had been done.

The transgender twin acted decidedly male and was depressed and suicidal by age 13.
As an adult, David went public about the folly of changing genders, just as I’m doing today, to discourage people from reassignment surgery. At age 38, David Reimer committed suicide. His brother had died two years earlier from a drug overdose. Money was directly responsible for the death of the Reimer boys because of his reckless disregard of the long-term consequences of the gender change for David and his pedophilic abuse of both boys for his self-gratification. Only Brian’s overdose at age 36 and David’s suicide at 38 could make the pain Money had caused them to finally go away.

The Reimers placed their trust in Money and had no idea what consequences would follow. These three pedophile activists unleashed our current social nightmare. Today, parents of young gender pretenders have been sold down this same river of madness and are unable to see the long-term consequences for their children of changing genders.

*Law Should Protect Privacy and Innocence, Not Voyeurism*
Public schools are becoming centers for gay, lesbian, and gender-pretender activists and only secondarily fulfilling their purpose as institutions for sound academics. The laws are being interpreted far beyond the original intent of non-discrimination based on gender to where they protect gender pretenders at the expense of the rights of non-trans kids. Gender pretenders are assured access to every school facility and program available to the opposite gender, up to and including girls-only dressing rooms and showers.

Every child’s rights to privacy and protection from exposure to inappropriate opposite-sex nudity are now in jeopardy.
Every child’s rights to privacy and protection from exposure to inappropriate opposite-sex nudity are now in jeopardy. According to these new legal interpretations, if you like your gender and want to keep your gender that’s fine, but you cannot keep your freedom, rights, or protections in public-school dressing rooms or restrooms. The current conflict of interest playing out in school locker rooms between girls born as girls and the self-acknowledged gender pretender trans-kids is real and it is not funny. Non-trans students have lost their right to privacy and parents have lost the freedom to parent and protect their children.

A young boy, by making the simple announcement “I was a boy, but now I’m a girl” can sashay his way into the girls’ restrooms and locker rooms in our schools. Keep in mind this boy still has his dangling boy parts. The accurate term for him is cross-dresser or transvestite. Supposedly the law protects his right to be in the girls’ locker room, to observe girls dressing and undressing, and to expose himself to the girls that are sharing the room.

Parents, pull your kids from school. It’s time for those who are able to home school or put their children in non-federally funded schools where sexual activism and inappropriate co-mingling of boys and girls in private spaces is not tolerated.

Now is the time to pass a law called “The Right to Privacy and Freedom Act” for non-transgender students. Make it punishable for a boy to expose his male genitalia to girls at any time, in any location on public school property, no exceptions.

*Changing Genders Is Dangerous, Not Benign*
I know from personal experience that changing genders is not harmless. I was told by the leading experts that a surgical change to female would bring relief from my intense psychological struggle. But I wasn’t told it can also tear a person’s life apart.

Studies show that people with gender issues also have other psychological issues 62.7 percent of the time. 
Regret happens for a multitude of reasons. (See www.SexChangeRegret.com for some examples.) Studies show that people with gender issues also have other psychological issues 62.7 percent of the time. When the co-existing illness is treated, often the desire to change gender dissipates. By not treating the co-existing illnesses first and instead putting the patient through gender reassignment—hormones and surgery—the medical community does irrevocable harm to the patient’s body and long-lasting harm to his mind.

The harm is deeper for impressionable children and adolescents who experiment with gender-change behaviors and hormones or hormone blockers. Studies have shown that the majority of kids who are gender confused will grow out of it if they are left alone.

If you want your kids to have a psychologically healthy life, do not assist, encourage, or guide them toward a gender change. If they struggle with gender identity issues, do not take them to a psychologist who will push hormones and gender reassignment.

If you want your kids to have a psychologically healthy life, do not assist, encourage, or guide them toward a gender change.
In fact, the best thing you can do for your kid is to grab him or her by the hand and run as fast as you can the other way. Protect them from becoming one of the 41 percent of gender pretenders who attempt suicide like David Reimer or the many who will become lost and unaccounted for, like the effeminate boy who went off to Germany for surgery and was never heard from again. Fifty years of gender change insanity is long enough.

Gender pretenders—also known as trans-kids, crossdressers, or transvestites—should get counseling, not encouragement. Social terrorists who use child transvestites to advance an agenda of sexual perversion should be shut down, not be guiding public school policy.

It’s time for parents and kids to fight against the social terrorism of gender change. It’s time to take schools back from males who wish to expose themselves with impunity in the girls’ locker room.



Walt Heyer is an accomplished author and public speaker with a passion for mentoring individuals whose lives have been torn apart by unnecessary gender-change surgery.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understanding Gender
Click to expand...


One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.  

Understand?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Its funny too...

When liberals want transgenders to use the bathroom of the gender they "identify" with, two things happen:

A) Privacy rights go out the window, or more aptly, get flushed down the toilet, and

B) Everything science has ever told us about the human body is suddenly incorrect.

Quod Erat Demonstandum


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we were a tribe made up of male hunters and female gathers but there were a few crossovers, that society can either embrace or reject the out layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outliers*
> 
> "If" and "were" are not good foundations for a position. We have a far more advanced social system. In that case it wouldn't matter, perhaps, because everyone has to eat. Social politics are the last thing on their minds. Back here in the real world, people have a reasonable expectation to privacy, which you want to circumvent by forcing our society to embrace such outliers.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reject them because of anatomy, we accept them based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reject them for both. If they have the wrong anatomy in the women's bathroom, they need to get the hell out. I don't care what their "identity" is. Spare me the "angel of mercy" routine.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the harm in letting people just be who they want to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it could be potentially dangerous? I wonder what would happen if we let a murdering psychopath be who he wants to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has plenty to do with it. You just don't want to acknowledge the facts.
Click to expand...

You are the one bringing "danger" into the equation... They said the same thing with talks about integrating with the  negros back in the day. Criminals are criminals, its a separate discussion


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we were a tribe made up of male hunters and female gathers but there were a few crossovers, that society can either embrace or reject the out layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outliers*
> 
> "If" and "were" are not good foundations for a position. We have a far more advanced social system. In that case it wouldn't matter, perhaps, because everyone has to eat. Social politics are the last thing on their minds. Back here in the real world, people have a reasonable expectation to privacy, which you want to circumvent by forcing our society to embrace such outliers.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reject them because of anatomy, we accept them based on their identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reject them for both. If they have the wrong anatomy in the women's bathroom, they need to get the hell out. I don't care what their "identity" is. Spare me the "angel of mercy" routine.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the harm in letting people just be who they want to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it could be potentially dangerous? I wonder what would happen if we let a murdering psychopath be who he wants to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has plenty to do with it. You just don't want to acknowledge the facts.
Click to expand...

I guess the whole concept of sociology over biology went right over your head


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> They said the same thing with talks about integrating with the negros back in the day.



So? Blacks wanted the right to use the same restrooms as whites did, I don't think they wanted the right to use the bathroom which matched their gender identity. 

Your argument is flawed.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I guess the whole concept of sociology over biology went right over your head



Stupidity usually does just that.

Excuse me.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Its funny too...
> 
> When liberals want transgenders to use the bathroom of the gender they "identify" with, two things happen:
> 
> A) Privacy rights go out the window, or more aptly, get flushed down the toilet, and
> 
> B) Everything science has ever told us about the human body is suddenly incorrect.
> 
> Quod Erat Demonstandum


The proposed actions from the liberals is geared towards increasing privacy and promoting self expression. For people who understand and accept what transgenders are it does both. For conservatives who don't understand or accept transgenders, their privacy is violated in whichever restroom the trans uses. It's a lose lose...
It's expression over oppression.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same thing with talks about integrating with the negros back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Blacks wanted the right to use the same restrooms as whites did, I don't think they wanted the right to use the bathroom which matched their gender identity.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
Click to expand...

My argument isn't comparing the two as the same... It's pointing out the same speech, rhetoric and fear tactics used by opposers in both situations


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What do doctors recommend?



What do doctors recommend wytchy? They recommend people like _you_ be arrested and charged with child abuse.

_The American College of Pediatricians recently issued a temporary position statement on so-called gender identity disorder, or gender dysphoria. A full statement will be issued this summer. The temporary statement is prefaced with the following: The American College of Pediatricians urges educators and legislators to *reject all policies* that condition children to accept as normal a life of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex. Facts — not ideology — determine reality.

The statement goes on to address parents giving children dangerous puberty blockers to impersonate the opposite sex. This practice requires cross-sex hormones into late adolescence, which are associated with health risks like high blood pressure, blood clots, strokes and cancer.

Perhaps the most disturbing part of the statement is that conditioning children into believing a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is *child abuse*._

American College of Pediatricians: Pushing Gender Ideology Is ‘Child Abuse’


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Funny that you didn't link to said articles.



But I did.... You want links wytchy? Here you go - have yourself some links...

What do doctors recommend wytchy? They recommend people like _you_ be arrested and charged with child abuse.

_The American College of Pediatricians recently issued a temporary position statement on so-called gender identity disorder, or gender dysphoria. A full statement will be issued this summer. The temporary statement is prefaced with the following: The American College of Pediatricians urges educators and legislators to *reject all policies* that condition children to accept as normal a life of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex. Facts — not ideology — determine reality.

The statement goes on to address parents giving children dangerous puberty blockers to impersonate the opposite sex. This practice requires cross-sex hormones into late adolescence, which are associated with health risks like high blood pressure, blood clots, strokes and cancer.

Perhaps the most disturbing part of the statement is that conditioning children into believing a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is *child abuse*._

American College of Pediatricians: Pushing Gender Ideology Is ‘Child Abuse’


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Actual medical professionals with years of experience, say like the APA recommend what treatment?



What do real professionals not intimidated by false accusations by the gay lynch mob recommend??? They recommend people like _you_ be arrested and charged with child abuse.

_The American College of Pediatricians recently issued a temporary position statement on so-called gender identity disorder, or gender dysphoria. A full statement will be issued this summer. The temporary statement is prefaced with the following: The American College of Pediatricians urges educators and legislators to *reject all policies* that condition children to accept as normal a life of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex. Facts — not ideology — determine reality.

The statement goes on to address parents giving children dangerous puberty blockers to impersonate the opposite sex. This practice requires cross-sex hormones into late adolescence, which are associated with health risks like high blood pressure, blood clots, strokes and cancer.

Perhaps the most disturbing part of the statement is that conditioning children into believing a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is *child abuse*._

American College of Pediatricians: Pushing Gender Ideology Is ‘Child Abuse’


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
Click to expand...

Crap, total. 

Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual medical professionals with years of experience, say like the APA recommend what treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do real professionals not intimidated by false accusations by the gay lynch mob recommend??? They recommend people like _you_ be arrested and charged with child abuse.
> 
> _The American College of Pediatricians recently issued a temporary position statement on so-called gender identity disorder, or gender dysphoria. A full statement will be issued this summer. The temporary statement is prefaced with the following: The American College of Pediatricians urges educators and legislators to *reject all policies* that condition children to accept as normal a life of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex. Facts — not ideology — determine reality.
> 
> The statement goes on to address parents giving children dangerous puberty blockers to impersonate the opposite sex. This practice requires cross-sex hormones into late adolescence, which are associated with health risks like high blood pressure, blood clots, strokes and cancer.
> 
> Perhaps the most disturbing part of the statement is that conditioning children into believing a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is *child abuse*._
> 
> American College of Pediatricians: Pushing Gender Ideology Is ‘Child Abuse’
Click to expand...

So, You're implying that medical professionals are lying because they are scared of the relatively small LGBT "lynch mob"? Really? And what about the bigger, louder, and much more powerful Christian/evangelical mob yelling exactly what you're spouting? You think they have less influence than the LGBTs?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap, total.
> 
> Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.
Click to expand...


One wonders if that quip made any sense to you. Did it? Because human biology is simple. Even little kids in Arnold Schwarzenegger B movies understand that.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> The proposed actions from the liberals is geared towards increasing privacy and promoting self expression.



Utter nonsense. If it were increasing privacy, we wouldn't be having this discussion, and Smoke would have had no reason to post this thread.

If we were increasing self expression, we wouldn't be censoring what kind of clothing kids wear to school, or banning them from praying voluntarily on the football field. 

Liberals do nothing you think they do.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap, total.
> 
> Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One wonders if that quip made any sense to you. Did it? Because human biology is simple. Even little kids in Arnold Schwarzenegger B movies understand that.
Click to expand...




TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen it but you obviously didn't look. Regardless of what gender she was born, you cannot tell she's not always been a woman and yet these silly RWNJ laws would *require* she use the men's room. That make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap, total.
> 
> Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One wonders if that quip made any sense to you. Did it? Because human biology is simple. Even little kids in Arnold Schwarzenegger B movies understand that.
Click to expand...

The movie was dead wrong, like those bitches here, and you.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> For people who understand and accept what transgenders are it does both.



I seriously doubt that. I can accept a transgender, a genuine one, as what they are. But that doesn't qualify them to use the same bathroom an 8 year old girl and her mother.



Slade3200 said:


> For conservatives who don't understand or accept transgenders, their privacy is violated in whichever restroom the trans uses.



Did that make any sense to you? I understand transgenders, I accept the reality that there are transgendered human beings. But like I said just a second ago, that doesn't grant them special rights. They can be transgender in the bathroom which matches their birth sex. Are we clear on that?



Slade3200 said:


> It's expression over oppression.



No. It's neither. My privacy trumps both. The sooner you grasp that, the better.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap, total.
> 
> Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One wonders if that quip made any sense to you. Did it? Because human biology is simple. Even little kids in Arnold Schwarzenegger B movies understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested do you read your post before you click on "reply" button.
> 
> "Regardless of what gender she was born".
> 
> Please explain what gender is that?
> 
> Second, do you know what HB2 law is about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap, total.
> 
> Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One wonders if that quip made any sense to you. Did it? Because human biology is simple. Even little kids in Arnold Schwarzenegger B movies understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The movie was dead wrong, like those bitches here, and you.
Click to expand...


Wow. Coming apart at the seams, are we?


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap, total.
> 
> Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One wonders if that quip made any sense to you. Did it? Because human biology is simple. Even little kids in Arnold Schwarzenegger B movies understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding Gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One is born either male, or female. There is no in-between, there is no identifying as the opposite. Genetics will identify you as what you are, not what you think yourself to be.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap, total.
> 
> Learn biology. The links have been posted.  You are a simpleton, reality is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One wonders if that quip made any sense to you. Did it? Because human biology is simple. Even little kids in Arnold Schwarzenegger B movies understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The movie was dead wrong, like those bitches here, and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Coming apart at the seams, are we?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Ame®icano

Silhouette said:


> OK smarty pants.  Put your money where your mouth is.  If you think that parents aren't responsible for coercion to drug and amputate children, then they should feel exquisitely comfortable on the shrink's couch before Jr. comes in for his turn.  Right?  No worries.  After all, when thoroughly screening a child for mental issues around rejecting his gender, no stone can be left unturned.  That's how the law reads, right?  Before they can get clearance to have an MD write an illegal prescription for adolescence-blocking hormones, against the approved use of those drugs...
> 
> Mom, Dad, Uncle Jim and Aunt Sally should all be more than happy to help give psychiatrists the most complete picture possible on treating the patient....yes?  After all, you know how reticent children are to speak up.  The adults could really steer the shrink in the right direction.
> 
> If they'd done this with "Jazz", they'd have found out that after having two other boys, the mother really REALLY wanted a girl for her third and last child.  They'd have noticed the little boy being dressed as a girl long before a child or a toddler's or infant's age could process that type of stuff...all the pink frilly stuff in his room from way before an age where a child even cares about that crap...unless he's picked up on a thousand subtle and not so subtle cues that "if I want attention as the third of three boys...I'd better start acting like and saying I'm a girl"..



Hell yeah.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed actions from the liberals is geared towards increasing privacy and promoting self expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense. If it were increasing privacy, we wouldn't be having this discussion, and Smoke would have had no reason to post this thread.
> 
> If we were increasing self expression, we wouldn't be censoring what kind of clothing kids wear to school, or banning them from praying voluntarily on the football field.
> 
> Liberals do nothing you think they do.
Click to expand...

Schools are a different situation than public policy... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary. Don't see what the problem is with dress codes either. 

Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?



Honestly?

No.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For people who understand and accept what transgenders are it does both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that. I can accept a transgender, a genuine one, as what they are. But that doesn't qualify them to use the same bathroom an 8 year old girl and her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For conservatives who don't understand or accept transgenders, their privacy is violated in whichever restroom the trans uses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make any sense to you? I understand transgenders, I accept the reality that there are transgendered human beings. But like I said just a second ago, that doesn't grant them special rights. They can be transgender in the bathroom which matches their birth sex. Are we clear on that?
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's expression over oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's neither. My privacy trumps both. The sooner you grasp that, the better.
Click to expand...

You obviously don't understand a transgender woman if you call her a man and she calls herself a woman. Do you see that there is a difference in opinion there??

Doing things your way and having your 8 year old girl in the bathroom with a trans that looks like a man, violates her privacy. Same for your 8 year old boy peeing next to a woman that looks like his mom. Either way you can make a claim for violation of privacy. 

Try pulling that stick out of your ass, you will be much more comfortable.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Try pulling that stick out of your ass, you will be much more comfortable.



Uh oh, I made another one angry!


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly?
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Appreciate the honesty, but it goes to my point that you just don't understand what the other sides POV is


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Doing things your way and having your 8 year old girl in the bathroom with a trans that looks like a man, violates her privacy. Same for your 8 year old boy peeing next to a woman that looks like his mom. Either way you can make a claim for violation of privacy.








Say whaaaat?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> You obviously don't understand a transgender woman if you call her a man and she calls herself a woman. Do you see that there is a difference in opinion there??



Clearly. What I see is a man. He will be a man no matter how much you want him to be a woman. Sociology does not dictate what gender is. Biology does. 

For hundreds of thousands of years, humans have instinctively been able to identify males as males and females as females. Suddenly people like you come along, trying to undo that.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade, let's just put this in a way even you can understand.






We're done here.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't understand a transgender woman if you call her a man and she calls herself a woman. Do you see that there is a difference in opinion there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly. What I see is a man. He will be a man no matter how much you want him to be a woman. Sociology does not dictate what gender is. Biology does.
> 
> For hundreds of thousands of years, humans have instinctively been able to identify males as males and females as females. Suddenly people like you come along, trying to undo that.
Click to expand...

Not trying to undo anything. Some of the men are just gatherers and some of the women are hunters, they cross the boundary and belong with the other group.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing things your way and having your 8 year old girl in the bathroom with a trans that looks like a man, violates her privacy. Same for your 8 year old boy peeing next to a woman that looks like his mom. Either way you can make a claim for violation of privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say whaaaat?
Click to expand...

What dont you understand?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade, let's just put this in a way even you can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're done here.


Yes, we can be done. It is obviously over your head.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Appreciate the honesty, but it goes to my point that you just don't understand what the other sides POV is



  What's to understand?  There are a tiny population of mentally-ill people—approximately 1/5 of 1%of the population as a whole—who claim to be what, as a matter of hard scientific fact, they are not, and who demand that society overturn deeply-established social conventions and standards of decency, in order to cater to their delusions.

  There is no rational reason why anyone should give any credence to their demands, and plenty of good reason against doing so.

_“Your ‘reality’, sir, is lies and balderdash, and I'm delighted to say that I have no grasp of it whatsoever!”_—Baron Munchausen​


----------



## Silhouette

This ^^


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the honesty, but it goes to my point that you just don't understand what the other sides POV is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to understand?  There are a tiny population of mentally-ill people—approximately 1/5 of 1%of the population as a whole—who claim to be what, as a matter of hard scientific fact, they are not, and who demand that society overturn deeply-established social conventions and standards of decency, in order to cater to their delusions.
> 
> There is no rational reason why anyone should give any credence to their demands, and plenty of good reason against doing so.
> 
> _“Your ‘reality’, sir, is lies and balderdash, and I'm delighted to say that I have no grasp of it whatsoever!”_—Baron Munchausen​
Click to expand...

It's not about giving into the demands of a fraction of people as you say. There is a bigger picture which is why so many non transgenders sympathize and support the cause. It's the reason why the president, the DOJ, and not preside tap front runners support the cause. It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different. I'm not transgender, I'm not gay, I actually don't even feel completely comfortable around them, the whole situation is pretty awkward to me. But I'm learning and growing and I believe in the principles stated above. I'm not about telling others what to do and how to feel. I can respect the fact that other people live a different reality and trying to opress them and call them sick and perverted only feeds the problem.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different.



And freedom for 17 million women rape survivors to draw a clear line right before the door marked "women".  Someone's rights to "freedom of expression" end when they impinge in a real and tangible way on others' rights.  

In a famous case for its time, New York vs Ferber said that even first Amendment rights to freedom of speech have limitations when they infringe upon the physical or psychological well being of others.  In that case, a litigant was demanding that his "right" to publish child pornography was firm and established.  The USSC said differently in 1982.  They said if a person's constitutional right harmed a child either physically or psychologically, that person may not exercise that right.

A man in the showers next to a woman rape survivor, or any other woman for that matter, would alarm or startle her or shrink back her own liberty to feel at ease using segregated hygiene chambers marked "women" on the door, is an impinging upon the psychological (and we all know as well, the physical...rapes will occur using this loophole) well being of other Americans.  

Men aren't women, and therefore, cannot use chambers behind doors marked "women" outside.  Period.

You've lost.  Move on..


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And freedom for 17 million women rape survivors to draw a clear line right before the door marked "women".  Someone's rights to "freedom of expression" end when they impinge in a real and tangible way on others' rights.
> 
> You've lost.  Move on..
Click to expand...

Stop treating women like children, just because you are a child.

Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.

In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?



We'll let the people who treat rape survivors testify to these questions in Court.  Fair enough?

Start grieving now.  It'll help ease the pain when you lose this one.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll let the people who treat rape survivors testify to these questions in Court.  Fair enough?
> 
> Start grieving now.  It'll help ease the pain when you lose this one.
Click to expand...

We don't make laws based on that but they are welcome to have their say.  Unlike you, they aren't mental children.


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the honesty, but it goes to my point that you just don't understand what the other sides POV is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to understand?  There are a tiny population of mentally-ill people—approximately 1/5 of 1%of the population as a whole—who claim to be what, as a matter of hard scientific fact, they are not, and who demand that society overturn deeply-established social conventions and standards of decency, in order to cater to their delusions.
> 
> There is no rational reason why anyone should give any credence to their demands, and plenty of good reason against doing so.
> 
> _“Your ‘reality’, sir, is lies and balderdash, and I'm delighted to say that I have no grasp of it whatsoever!”_—Baron Munchausen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about giving into the demands of a fraction of people as you say. There is a bigger picture which is why so many non transgenders sympathize and support the cause. It's the reason why the president, the DOJ, and not preside tap front runners support the cause. It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different. I'm not transgender, I'm not gay, I actually don't even feel completely comfortable around them, the whole situation is pretty awkward to me. But I'm learning and growing and I believe in the principles stated above. I'm not about telling others what to do and how to feel. I can respect the fact that other people live a different reality and trying to opress them and call them sick and perverted only feeds the problem.
Click to expand...

250 women's rape and abuse groups disagree with you... I'm gong to keep posting this link if you're gonna keep spouting this 17million stat. Stop politicizing
Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Stop treating women like children, just because you are a child.
> 
> *Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.*
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?



Would you say those are assault weapons or just weapons? 

What, it's time to ban penises now?


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop treating women like children, just because you are a child.
> 
> *Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.*
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say those are assault weapons or just weapons?
> 
> What, it's time to ban penises now?
Click to expand...

I've heard much worse ideas.


----------



## Ame®icano

I run into this feminist commercial and noticed they're saying... "real women". 

What do they really mean with that?


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> I run into this feminist commercial and noticed they're saying... "real women".
> 
> What do they really mean with that?


They mean, a real woman, not a man's idea of a real woman.

The kind that used to be able to drop a baby in the field, and then keep working.

They don't wonder the earth looking like this.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I run into this feminist commercial and noticed they're saying... "real women".
> 
> What do they really mean with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They mean, a real woman, not a man's idea of a real woman.
> 
> The kind that used to be able to drop a baby in the field, and then keep working.
> 
> They don't wonder the earth looking like this.
Click to expand...


Suppose looking like "this" is bad. I wouldn't mind seeing more of "this" instead of... you know.

When man see other ideal man, they aspire to be like that man. We won't cry that looking like James Bond is a bad thing. When feminist woman sees another ideal women, she claims that ideal is not real and that's not what men wants and they are some kind of crazy obsessed person that hate themselves.

I know I'm bit off topic. I'm just wondering why there are no transgender women in that video claiming to be "real".


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I run into this feminist commercial and noticed they're saying... "real women".
> 
> What do they really mean with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They mean, a real woman, not a man's idea of a real woman.
> 
> The kind that used to be able to drop a baby in the field, and then keep working.
> 
> They don't wonder the earth looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suppose looking like "this" is bad. I wouldn't mind seeing more of "this" instead of... you know.
> 
> When man see other ideal man, they aspire to be like that man. We won't cry that looking like James Bond is a bad thing. When feminist woman sees another ideal women, she claims that ideal is not real and that's not what men wants and they are some kind of crazy obsessed person that hate themselves.
> 
> I know I'm bit off topic. I'm just wondering why there are no transgender women in that video claiming to be "real".
Click to expand...

How do you know? Right, you don't.

And the notion that there is an ideal woman or man, that's the problem in a nutshell.


----------



## Silhouette

Any video I've seen of "transgenders" and their supporters comes off like a carnival side show trying to pretend it is a legitimate parade of human rights.  It's just embarrassingly insane in a very obtuse way.

So, Jack4jill needs to start the acceptance process.  17 million rape survivors' voices will not be silenced by the Church of LGBT's latest sideshow demands of a few deranged men.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Any video I've seen of "transgenders" and their supporters comes off like a carnival side show trying to pretend it is a legitimate parade of human rights.  It's just embarrassingly insane in a very obtuse way.
> 
> So, Jack4jill needs to start the acceptance process.  17 million rape survivors' voices will not be silenced by the Church of LGBT's latest sideshow demands of a few deranged men.


Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Any video I've seen of "transgenders" and their supporters comes off like a carnival side show trying to pretend it is a legitimate parade of human rights.  It's just embarrassingly insane in a very obtuse way.
> 
> So, Jack4jill needs to start the acceptance process.  17 million rape survivors' voices will not be silenced by the Church of LGBT's latest sideshow demands of a few deranged men.


----------



## Jack4jill




----------



## Jack4jill

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any video I've seen of "transgenders" and their supporters comes off like a carnival side show trying to pretend it is a legitimate parade of human rights.  It's just embarrassingly insane in a very obtuse way.
> 
> So, Jack4jill needs to start the acceptance process.  17 million rape survivors' voices will not be silenced by the Church of LGBT's latest sideshow demands of a few deranged men.
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth
Click to expand...

“Those who are pushing these proposals have claimed that these proposals are necessary for public safety and to prevent sexual violence against women and children,” reads a statement the groups released on Thursday. “As rape crisis centers, shelters, and other service providers who work each and every day to meet the needs of all survivors and reduce sexual assault and domestic violence throughout society,* we speak from experience and expertise when we state that these claims are false.”*


----------



## Silhouette

Good for you, you found a tiny segment of the population to speak for your cause.  Now for the other 17 million who won't..  Rape is real buddy.  And so is the mental trauma that lingers for decades after.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Good for you, you found a tiny segment of the population to speak for your cause.  Now for the other 17 million who won't..  Rape is real buddy.  And so is the mental trauma that lingers for decades after.


“Those who are pushing these proposals have claimed that these proposals are necessary for public safety and to prevent sexual violence against women and children,” reads a statement the groups released on Thursday. “As rape crisis centers, shelters, and other service providers who work each and every day to meet the needs of all survivors and reduce sexual assault and domestic violence throughout society,* we speak from experience and expertise when we state that these claims are false.”*


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the honesty, but it goes to my point that you just don't understand what the other sides POV is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to understand?  There are a tiny population of mentally-ill people—approximately 1/5 of 1%of the population as a whole—who claim to be what, as a matter of hard scientific fact, they are not, and who demand that society overturn deeply-established social conventions and standards of decency, in order to cater to their delusions.
> 
> There is no rational reason why anyone should give any credence to their demands, and plenty of good reason against doing so.
> 
> _“Your ‘reality’, sir, is lies and balderdash, and I'm delighted to say that I have no grasp of it whatsoever!”_—Baron Munchausen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about giving into the demands of a fraction of people as you say. There is a bigger picture which is why so many non transgenders sympathize and support the cause. It's the reason why the president, the DOJ, and not preside tap front runners support the cause. It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different.
Click to expand...


  Why should the _“freedom of choice, freedom of expression”_ of a tiny population of mentally-ill, morally-depraved perverts, trump the rights of women and girls to have their privacy, modesty, and safety protected from these perverts?

  I think this is where the wrong-wing side of our political scene is heading for a big fall.  It's becoming increasingly clear to Americans, that yours is the side that consistently takes the side of perverts, criminals, and other degenerates against that of decent, law-abiding citizens.




Slade3200 said:


> I'm not transgender, I'm not gay, I actually don't even feel completely comfortable around them, the whole situation is pretty awkward to me. But I'm learning and growing and I believe in the principles stated above. I'm not about telling others what to do and how to feel. I can respect the fact that other people live a different reality and trying to opress [sic] them and call them sick and perverted only feeds the problem.



  No.  Treating sickness, perversion, and evil as if it is normal, proper, and acceptable; treating madness as equal to sanity, is what feeds the problem.  Denying the plain and obvious truth, and trying to force, in its stead, the acceptance of an absurd and blatant lie, feeds the problem.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade knows what's coming.  He's struggling with it here on this thread.  He thinks if he repeats a failing legal argument enough, it will win.  Not this time.  They went too far.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop treating women like children, just because you are a child.
> 
> *Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.*
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say those are assault weapons or just weapons?
> 
> What, it's time to ban penises now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard much worse ideas.
Click to expand...

Shocking - a man hating lesbian wants to ban penises and legalize men dressing as women and using women's locker rooms and restrooms.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?



Can you see how profoundly fucked up you are to accept severe mental illness as not only the norm, but to then insist that society bend to that mental illness? What kind of a fucking tool does something like that? If right now conservatives were pitching a bill that said "society must accept schizophrenia and do whatever the schizophrenic says" because some schizophrenics were running around saying liberals were trying to destroy the earth and thus they must be exterminated, you would be incredulous.

It's unfathomable to a sane, rational person how the left has become so radicalized that they now believe mental illness trumps all medical science and societal norms.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Learn biology



Wow. The person who has never heard of chromosomes is telling other people to "learn biology"


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual medical professionals with years of experience, say like the APA recommend what treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do real professionals not intimidated by false accusations by the gay lynch mob recommend??? They recommend people like _you_ be arrested and charged with child abuse.
> 
> _The American College of Pediatricians recently issued a temporary position statement on so-called gender identity disorder, or gender dysphoria. A full statement will be issued this summer. The temporary statement is prefaced with the following: The American College of Pediatricians urges educators and legislators to *reject all policies* that condition children to accept as normal a life of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex. Facts — not ideology — determine reality.
> 
> The statement goes on to address parents giving children dangerous puberty blockers to impersonate the opposite sex. This practice requires cross-sex hormones into late adolescence, which are associated with health risks like high blood pressure, blood clots, strokes and cancer.
> 
> Perhaps the most disturbing part of the statement is that conditioning children into believing a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is *child abuse*._
> 
> American College of Pediatricians: Pushing Gender Ideology Is ‘Child Abuse’
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, You're implying that medical professionals are lying because they are scared of the relatively small LGBT "lynch mob"? Really? And what about the bigger, louder, and much more powerful Christian/evangelical mob yelling exactly what you're spouting? You think they have less influence than the LGBTs?
Click to expand...


Why would those professionals care about the "Christian/Evangelical mob" which doesn't spread lies that will put them out of business and even end them in prison in some cases???

The American Collegd of Pediatricians is calling what you're advocating "child abuse". So is _every_ rations human being on the planet.


----------



## Jack4jill

Rottweiler said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn biology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The person who has never heard of chromosomes is telling other people to "learn biology"
Click to expand...

You should try reading the thread next time, dumbass.


----------



## Jack4jill

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual medical professionals with years of experience, say like the APA recommend what treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do real professionals not intimidated by false accusations by the gay lynch mob recommend??? They recommend people like _you_ be arrested and charged with child abuse.
> 
> _The American College of Pediatricians recently issued a temporary position statement on so-called gender identity disorder, or gender dysphoria. A full statement will be issued this summer. The temporary statement is prefaced with the following: The American College of Pediatricians urges educators and legislators to *reject all policies* that condition children to accept as normal a life of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex. Facts — not ideology — determine reality.
> 
> The statement goes on to address parents giving children dangerous puberty blockers to impersonate the opposite sex. This practice requires cross-sex hormones into late adolescence, which are associated with health risks like high blood pressure, blood clots, strokes and cancer.
> 
> Perhaps the most disturbing part of the statement is that conditioning children into believing a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is *child abuse*._
> 
> American College of Pediatricians: Pushing Gender Ideology Is ‘Child Abuse’
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, You're implying that medical professionals are lying because they are scared of the relatively small LGBT "lynch mob"? Really? And what about the bigger, louder, and much more powerful Christian/evangelical mob yelling exactly what you're spouting? You think they have less influence than the LGBTs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would those professionals care about the "Christian/Evangelical mob" which doesn't spread lies that will put them out of business and even end them in prison in some cases???
> 
> The American Collegd of Pediatricians is calling what you're advocating "child abuse". So is _every_ rations human being on the planet.
Click to expand...

Right-wingers opposing science?

Shocking.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Good for you, you found a tiny segment of the population to speak for your cause.  Now for the other 17 million who won't..  Rape is real buddy.  And so is the mental trauma that lingers for decades after.


The segment I pointed out is 250 GROUPS vompeosed of and representing those 17 million you're spouting off about. It negates your argument


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the honesty, but it goes to my point that you just don't understand what the other sides POV is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to understand?  There are a tiny population of mentally-ill people—approximately 1/5 of 1%of the population as a whole—who claim to be what, as a matter of hard scientific fact, they are not, and who demand that society overturn deeply-established social conventions and standards of decency, in order to cater to their delusions.
> 
> There is no rational reason why anyone should give any credence to their demands, and plenty of good reason against doing so.
> 
> _“Your ‘reality’, sir, is lies and balderdash, and I'm delighted to say that I have no grasp of it whatsoever!”_—Baron Munchausen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about giving into the demands of a fraction of people as you say. There is a bigger picture which is why so many non transgenders sympathize and support the cause. It's the reason why the president, the DOJ, and not preside tap front runners support the cause. It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the _“freedom of choice, freedom of expression”_ of a tiny population of mentally-ill, morally-depraved perverts, trump the rights of women and girls to have their privacy, modesty, and safety protected from these perverts?
> 
> I think this is where the wrong-wing side of our political scene is heading for a big fall.  It's becoming increasingly clear to Americans, that yours is the side that consistently takes the side of perverts, criminals, and other degenerates against that of decent, law-abiding citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not transgender, I'm not gay, I actually don't even feel completely comfortable around them, the whole situation is pretty awkward to me. But I'm learning and growing and I believe in the principles stated above. I'm not about telling others what to do and how to feel. I can respect the fact that other people live a different reality and trying to opress [sic] them and call them sick and perverted only feeds the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Treating sickness, perversion, and evil as if it is normal, proper, and acceptable; treating madness as equal to sanity, is what feeds the problem.  Denying the plain and obvious truth, and trying to force, in its stead, the acceptance of an absurd and blatant lie, feeds the problem.
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah yeah. Y'all have been justifying your oppression with the fear talk, character assassination and "rights of the majority" arguments for decades... You did it with blacks, women, gays, and now this discussion. It's tiresome and transparent. Simple fact is you are stifling people's freedom to live how they want to live and be an equal part of society because you don't like they way they look or you don't agree with their lifestyle. Don't lie and pretend you have a virtuous argument, it as self serving as they come


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade knows what's coming.  He's struggling with it here on this thread.  He thinks if he repeats a failing legal argument enough, it will win.  Not this time.  They went too far.


Ive stated many times I dont agree with the presidents actions with schools, and the schools/children situation is different than public policy. I don't like the fact that government is getting involved at all and wish we could be responsible enough to manage bathrooms on our own but I guess we blew that one. Since policy is going to be written, I'd actually support pretty strict guidelines to define what is transgender. I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how profoundly fucked up you are to accept severe mental illness as not only the norm, but to then insist that society bend to that mental illness? What kind of a fucking tool does something like that? If right now conservatives were pitching a bill that said "society must accept schizophrenia and do whatever the schizophrenic says" because some schizophrenics were running around saying liberals were trying to destroy the earth and thus they must be exterminated, you would be incredulous.
> 
> It's unfathomable to a sane, rational person how the left has become so radicalized that they now believe mental illness trumps all medical science and societal norms.
Click to expand...

Funny how you can't admit to any level of understanding of the other side. Shows how hard headed and out of touch you really are


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.



Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?

Begin grieving.  You lost.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
Click to expand...

Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.

Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.



Quite obviously the Court will not Find based on a rogue .000001% of what your hypnotized "rape victims" are spouting on behalf of your cult.  They will find on the preponderance of the 17 million, not the dozen detractors.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite obviously the Court will not Find based on a rogue .000001% of what your hypnotized "rape victims" are spouting on behalf of your cult.  They will find on the preponderance of the 17 million, not the dozen detractors.
Click to expand...

I wonder, how would a rape victim feel about you using them as a weapon, against their wishes, in your war against gays and transgendered people?

And how would they feel about you treating them as children, afraid of the dreaded penis?


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> I wonder, how would a rape victim feel about you using them as a weapon, against their wishes, in your war against gays and transgendered people?
> 
> And how would they feel about you treating them as children, afraid of the dreaded penis?



I don't know.  Of the 17 million of them, I've not met any who would welcome strange men in locker rooms, dorms or showers where they were undressing and washing up.  I'll keep searching but it's gonna be difficult to find one ACTUAL rape victim who would be unhappy about me advocating for them.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, how would a rape victim feel about you using them as a weapon, against their wishes, in your war against gays and transgendered people?
> 
> And how would they feel about you treating them as children, afraid of the dreaded penis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Of the 17 million of them, I've not met any who would welcome strange men in locker rooms, dorms or showers where they were undressing and washing up.  I'll keep searching but it's gonna be difficult to find one ACTUAL rape victim who would be unhappy about me advocating for them.
Click to expand...

How about 250 advocacy groups worth?  You say you are protecting them?  No, you are using them, against their wishes.  Kind of a mild form of abuse.

*“Non-discrimination laws do not allow men to go into women’s restrooms—period.* The claim that allowing transgender people to use the facilities that match the gender they live every day allows men into women’s bathrooms or women into men’s is based either on a flawed understanding of what it means to be transgender or a misrepresentation of the law.”

http://www.hrc.org/blog/more-than-250-sexual-assault-domestic-violence-organizations-condemn-anti-t

They are telling you to stop lying so, will you?  Or will you continue to use them, against their wishes, for your our purposes?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
Click to expand...

17million myth
Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth


----------



## Conservative65

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....


Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
Click to expand...

And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17million myth
> Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth
Click to expand...

Myth $1 - Someone born with male "plumbing" isn't a female because HE feels like it.  After that, nothing else really matter as long as HE goes where HE belongs.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
Click to expand...


They can go fuck themselves.  

Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
Click to expand...


You'd probably fuck yourself to death by the time you were 25


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
Click to expand...

I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
Click to expand...


The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably fuck yourself to death by the time you were 25
Click to expand...

Usually we "fix" them to look more normal, for your benefit, not theirs.


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
Click to expand...

I see.  Mob rule.

As expected.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
Click to expand...


You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
Click to expand...


Did I say they didn't exist?

I said they would be able to fuck themselves.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
Click to expand...


No, majority rule.  

The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
Click to expand...

You said, only the majority has rights.

You might not think that you did, but you did.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
Click to expand...


You poor poor thing..    Losing is going to be really hard for your cult this time, isn't it?  Women's rights vs men-pretending-to-be-women.  That old clarity thing is really going to be part of the conversation this time.  There's just no getting around it.  You have to keep pushing until even Justice Ginsburg holds up her hand and says STOP to you...


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, majority rule.
> 
> The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.
Click to expand...

Mob rule then.

If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
Click to expand...


Oh, a mindreader?

Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.



Except blacks aren't behaviors or delusions.  Start grieving now.  Get a jump on it.  You've lost.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor poor thing..    Losing is going to be really hard for your cult this time, isn't it?  Women's rights vs men-pretending-to-be-women.  That old clarity thing is really going to be part of the conversation this time.  There's just no getting around it.  You have to keep pushing until even Justice Ginsburg holds up her hand and says STOP to you...
Click to expand...

There is one big difference between us, I'm not doing what rape victims have asked you to stop doing, and you're ignoring them, like others before.

They say stop, and you don't.  Seems like I've heard of this before.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, majority rule.
> 
> The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
Click to expand...


Not with the 13th Amendment in place.  

If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except blacks aren't behaviors or delusions.  Start grieving now.  Get a jump on it.  You've lost.
Click to expand...

A black man thinking he was equal to a white man and free?  Not long ago here, that would have been insane.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
Click to expand...


Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."

And here's another one, "individual."

And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."

Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.

You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, majority rule.
> 
> The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with the 13th Amendment in place.
> 
> If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?
Click to expand...

That depends upon the demand?  If the demand is to be equal to the majority, they are correct.

That's how we got gay marriage.  It's equality, and the majority was opposed for a very long time.


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
Click to expand...

What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?

A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except blacks aren't behaviors or delusions.  Start grieving now.  Get a jump on it.  You've lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man thinking he was equal to a white man and free?  Not long ago here, that would have been insane.
Click to expand...


What does what anyone thinks have to do with the Federal government?  The 14th ended any Constitutional racist treatment of it's citizens by government.  Blacks were then free, the Federal government just needed to enforce it


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, majority rule.
> 
> The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with the 13th Amendment in place.
> 
> If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends upon the demand?  If the demand is to be equal to the majority, they are correct.
> 
> That's how we got gay marriage.  It's equality, and the majority was opposed for a very long time.
Click to expand...


The overwhelming majority of people go to the restroom based on their biological plumbing.    Expecting freaks that feel like a different gender to do the same based on their biology, they are being treated equally.  

You got gay marriage because 5 people misinterpreted the Constitution.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit where they shit in someone else's bathroom.  It's up to the owner


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
Click to expand...


As long as they pick the one based on their biological plumbing, no problem.  If someone born with male plumbing picks the wrong one where my daughters happen to be, there will be a problem.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, majority rule.
> 
> The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with the 13th Amendment in place.
> 
> If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends upon the demand?  If the demand is to be equal to the majority, they are correct.
> 
> That's how we got gay marriage.  It's equality, and the majority was opposed for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people go to the restroom based on their biological plumbing.    Expecting freaks that feel like a different gender to do the same based on their biology, they are being treated equally.
> 
> You got gay marriage because 5 people misinterpreted the Constitution.
Click to expand...

I see, so gays are unequal then, undeserving of the same rights you have to marry another person.

And if the plumbing looks right, which we can easily fix, what's your beef?

This is why I would fix transgender kids as early as possible.  Not for their benefit, but for yours.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
Click to expand...


I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit where they shit in someone else's bathroom.  It's up to the owner
Click to expand...

So, Target, no problems.  And Public schools, no problems, but not at your male only bathroom?

Fine.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, majority rule.
> 
> The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with the 13th Amendment in place.
> 
> If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends upon the demand?  If the demand is to be equal to the majority, they are correct.
> 
> That's how we got gay marriage.  It's equality, and the majority was opposed for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people go to the restroom based on their biological plumbing.    Expecting freaks that feel like a different gender to do the same based on their biology, they are being treated equally.
> 
> You got gay marriage because 5 people misinterpreted the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so gays are unequal then, undeserving of the same rights you have to marry another person.
> 
> And if the plumbing looks right, which we can easily fix, what's your beef?
> 
> This is why I would fix transgender kids as early as possible.  Not for their benefit, but for yours.
Click to expand...


Since I don't think marriage is a right, thinking that homos shouldn't marry isn't denying them of a right.  

Until you can change the DNA, changing how it looks doesn't change biology.  

I can take some chicken shit, put some spices, etc. on it making it look like and smell like chicken salad.  Would you eat it?


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
Click to expand...

Do gays getting married "oppress" you?

You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?


----------



## kaz

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, majority rule.
> 
> The majority shouldn't have to give up their rights for the sake of a few freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with the 13th Amendment in place.
> 
> If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?
Click to expand...


As long as they don't infringe on the rights of the majority.  And vice versa.  Watch Jack and Jill not get "vice versa" again, it's comic


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Jack4jill said:


> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?



  Perhaps you have no sense of decency, modesty, or virtue; and no one can force you to be otherwise.  That is your own choice, and not one that you have any right to force on others.  The overwhelming vast majority of women are not, and never will be, OK with men being present in their restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that without their consent constitutes a form of sexual abuse against them.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mob rule then.
> 
> If the majority says blacks are slaves, then they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with the 13th Amendment in place.
> 
> If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends upon the demand?  If the demand is to be equal to the majority, they are correct.
> 
> That's how we got gay marriage.  It's equality, and the majority was opposed for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people go to the restroom based on their biological plumbing.    Expecting freaks that feel like a different gender to do the same based on their biology, they are being treated equally.
> 
> You got gay marriage because 5 people misinterpreted the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so gays are unequal then, undeserving of the same rights you have to marry another person.
> 
> And if the plumbing looks right, which we can easily fix, what's your beef?
> 
> This is why I would fix transgender kids as early as possible.  Not for their benefit, but for yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't think marriage is a right, thinking that homos shouldn't marry isn't denying them of a right.
> 
> Until you can change the DNA, changing how it looks doesn't change biology.
> 
> I can take some chicken shit, put some spices, etc. on it making it look like and smell like chicken salad.  Would you eat it?
Click to expand...

DNA won't help you.  We have XX males and XY females.  

All you have to go on are looks, and we have the tools for that.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
Click to expand...


They can if it's their bathroom.  If it's not their bathroom it's up to the owner of the bathroom



Jack4jill said:


> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?



It probably doesn't since you've got both, but again you're missing the issue, the issue is government infringing on the rights of property owners


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?
Click to expand...


Not that tired argument, again.


----------



## Jack4jill

Bob Blaylock said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no sense of decency, modesty, or virtue; and no one can force you to be otherwise.  That is your own choice, and not one that you have any right to force on others.  The overwhelming vast majority if women are not, and never will be, OK with men being present in their restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that without their consent constitutes a form of sexual abuse against them.
Click to expand...

Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?

That is a lie.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not with the 13th Amendment in place.
> 
> If a minority demands something, should they be able to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends upon the demand?  If the demand is to be equal to the majority, they are correct.
> 
> That's how we got gay marriage.  It's equality, and the majority was opposed for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people go to the restroom based on their biological plumbing.    Expecting freaks that feel like a different gender to do the same based on their biology, they are being treated equally.
> 
> You got gay marriage because 5 people misinterpreted the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so gays are unequal then, undeserving of the same rights you have to marry another person.
> 
> And if the plumbing looks right, which we can easily fix, what's your beef?
> 
> This is why I would fix transgender kids as early as possible.  Not for their benefit, but for yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't think marriage is a right, thinking that homos shouldn't marry isn't denying them of a right.
> 
> Until you can change the DNA, changing how it looks doesn't change biology.
> 
> I can take some chicken shit, put some spices, etc. on it making it look like and smell like chicken salad.  Would you eat it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA won't help you.  We have XX males and XY females.
> 
> All you have to go on are looks, and we have the tools for that.
Click to expand...


Again, you unsuccessfully try to use the .00001% minority.  You fail freak.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that tired argument, again.
Click to expand...

Do gays getting married "oppress" you?

You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall. How are you being oppressed?


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit where they shit in someone else's bathroom.  It's up to the owner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Target, no problems.  And Public schools, no problems, but not at your male only bathroom?
> 
> Fine.
Click to expand...


As long as Target decided that itself.

Public schools are up to the State since the owner of the bathroom is the government

My bathroom?  In my business, we have four bathrooms.  They are all single use, so we don't have male or female bathrooms.  You just pick an open one


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no sense of decency, modesty, or virtue; and no one can force you to be otherwise.  That is your own choice, and not one that you have any right to force on others.  The overwhelming vast majority if women are not, and never will be, OK with men being present in their restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that without their consent constitutes a form of sexual abuse against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?
> 
> That is a lie.
Click to expand...

Man caught watching 10-year-old girl in bathroom charged with child porn

Man in Women's Locker Room: 'I Have a Right to Be Here'

Seems you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That depends upon the demand?  If the demand is to be equal to the majority, they are correct.
> 
> That's how we got gay marriage.  It's equality, and the majority was opposed for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people go to the restroom based on their biological plumbing.    Expecting freaks that feel like a different gender to do the same based on their biology, they are being treated equally.
> 
> You got gay marriage because 5 people misinterpreted the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so gays are unequal then, undeserving of the same rights you have to marry another person.
> 
> And if the plumbing looks right, which we can easily fix, what's your beef?
> 
> This is why I would fix transgender kids as early as possible.  Not for their benefit, but for yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't think marriage is a right, thinking that homos shouldn't marry isn't denying them of a right.
> 
> Until you can change the DNA, changing how it looks doesn't change biology.
> 
> I can take some chicken shit, put some spices, etc. on it making it look like and smell like chicken salad.  Would you eat it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA won't help you.  We have XX males and XY females.
> 
> All you have to go on are looks, and we have the tools for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you unsuccessfully try to use the .00001% minority.  You fail freak.
Click to expand...

So, you want to assign bathrooms based on XX or XY?

That will get very, very interesting.  And, what bathrooms do XXY, XYY, XXXY, and X0 (just one X) use?

Check out picture number 2.  Warning, graphic: xx male - Google Search

Still want to go with DNA?  He'd be using the ladies room.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that tired argument, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall. How are you being oppressed?
Click to expand...


Not that tired argument, still again.

It's not a matter of what they look like, it'a a matter of what biology says they are.  

Since you want to focus on the looks as being the important thing, interested in the chicken shit, I mean chicken salad?  It LOOKS like chicken salad.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people go to the restroom based on their biological plumbing.    Expecting freaks that feel like a different gender to do the same based on their biology, they are being treated equally.
> 
> You got gay marriage because 5 people misinterpreted the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so gays are unequal then, undeserving of the same rights you have to marry another person.
> 
> And if the plumbing looks right, which we can easily fix, what's your beef?
> 
> This is why I would fix transgender kids as early as possible.  Not for their benefit, but for yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't think marriage is a right, thinking that homos shouldn't marry isn't denying them of a right.
> 
> Until you can change the DNA, changing how it looks doesn't change biology.
> 
> I can take some chicken shit, put some spices, etc. on it making it look like and smell like chicken salad.  Would you eat it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA won't help you.  We have XX males and XY females.
> 
> All you have to go on are looks, and we have the tools for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you unsuccessfully try to use the .00001% minority.  You fail freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you want to assign bathrooms based on XX or XY?
> 
> That will get very, very interesting.  And, what bathrooms do XXY, XYY, XXXY, and X0 (just one X) use?
> 
> Check out picture number 2.  Warning, graphic: xx male - Google Search
> 
> Still want to go with DNA?  He'd be using the ladies room.
Click to expand...


Still want to use that .0001% argument?  You lose freak.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no sense of decency, modesty, or virtue; and no one can force you to be otherwise.  That is your own choice, and not one that you have any right to force on others.  The overwhelming vast majority if women are not, and never will be, OK with men being present in their restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that without their consent constitutes a form of sexual abuse against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man caught watching 10-year-old girl in bathroom charged with child porn
> 
> Man in Women's Locker Room: 'I Have a Right to Be Here'
> 
> Seems you haven't been paying attention.
Click to expand...

It's BS, and you know it.  We already have laws against such things, which is why it's news of a crime.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
Click to expand...


I oppose all government marriage.  You did also again demonstrate you don't know the difference between positive and negative rights



Jack4jill said:


> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?



Um ... you really can't read the English language, can you?  If the owner of the bathroom doesn't want transgenders using their identity sex and government forces them to, then it oppresses the owner of the restroom, not me.

And BTW, since you're apparently a chick in a guys body, the last thing guys do at stalls is look at each other.  First we don't want to and second it would totally creep the other guy out


----------



## skye

Men should go to men's bathrooms

Women to women's.

Deal with it.


----------



## Conservative65

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit where they shit in someone else's bathroom.  It's up to the owner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Target, no problems.  And Public schools, no problems, but not at your male only bathroom?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as Target decided that itself.
> 
> Public schools are up to the State since the owner of the bathroom is the government
> 
> My bathroom?  In my business, we have four bathrooms.  They are all single use, so we don't have male or female bathrooms.  You just pick an open one
Click to expand...


Taxpayers own the public schools since we pay the taxes that fund them.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that tired argument, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall. How are you being oppressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that tired argument, still again.
> 
> It's not a matter of what they look like, it'a a matter of what biology says they are.
> 
> Since you want to focus on the looks as being the important thing, interested in the chicken shit, I mean chicken salad?  It LOOKS like chicken salad.
Click to expand...

Biology doesn't say what they are, not the way you think it does.  XX is not always female, nor XY always male.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17million myth
> Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myth $1 - Someone born with male "plumbing" isn't a female because HE feels like it.  After that, nothing else really matter as long as HE goes where HE belongs.
Click to expand...

Very good! You understand what the discussion is about... Where do they belong... That's the question in debate


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so gays are unequal then, undeserving of the same rights you have to marry another person.
> 
> And if the plumbing looks right, which we can easily fix, what's your beef?
> 
> This is why I would fix transgender kids as early as possible.  Not for their benefit, but for yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't think marriage is a right, thinking that homos shouldn't marry isn't denying them of a right.
> 
> Until you can change the DNA, changing how it looks doesn't change biology.
> 
> I can take some chicken shit, put some spices, etc. on it making it look like and smell like chicken salad.  Would you eat it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA won't help you.  We have XX males and XY females.
> 
> All you have to go on are looks, and we have the tools for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you unsuccessfully try to use the .00001% minority.  You fail freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you want to assign bathrooms based on XX or XY?
> 
> That will get very, very interesting.  And, what bathrooms do XXY, XYY, XXXY, and X0 (just one X) use?
> 
> Check out picture number 2.  Warning, graphic: xx male - Google Search
> 
> Still want to go with DNA?  He'd be using the ladies room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still want to use that .0001% argument?  You lose freak.
Click to expand...

I lose?  You just put a hairy man with a normal penis, in the girls' room.


----------



## kaz

Conservative65 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you read a one sentence post twice now and couldn't understand it.  Both times what you said is contradictory to what I said much less being what I said.  Here's a term for you to google so you know what it means, "vice versa."
> 
> And here's another one, "individual."
> 
> And finally, you should google "positive and negative rights."
> 
> Rights are held by individuals.  What I said was that individuals whether they are in the majority or minority do not have the right to trample on the rights of others whether they are in the majority or minority.  Your saying I'm supporting the right of the majority is just wrong, I'm not.  I'm supporting the right of individuals.
> 
> You still don't understand, do you?  Be honest
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit where they shit in someone else's bathroom.  It's up to the owner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Target, no problems.  And Public schools, no problems, but not at your male only bathroom?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as Target decided that itself.
> 
> Public schools are up to the State since the owner of the bathroom is the government
> 
> My bathroom?  In my business, we have four bathrooms.  They are all single use, so we don't have male or female bathrooms.  You just pick an open one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers own the public schools since we pay the taxes that fund them.
Click to expand...


How is that different than what I said?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Jack4jill said:


> Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?
> 
> That is a lie.



  The lie is when you pro-pervert scumbags try to confine the debate to restrooms, where you can argue that individuals stalls still protect some semblance of privacy. 

  You know very well that any precedent you set will apply equally to all sex-segregated facilities, which will necessarily include such facilities as communal locker/shower rooms, where no such privacy is afforded.  Your position puts creepy male perverts in women's locker/shower rooms, where these men will be free to expose themselves to women and to observe women undressing and showering, with no protection for the women against this sexual abuse.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no sense of decency, modesty, or virtue; and no one can force you to be otherwise.  That is your own choice, and not one that you have any right to force on others.  The overwhelming vast majority if women are not, and never will be, OK with men being present in their restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that without their consent constitutes a form of sexual abuse against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man caught watching 10-year-old girl in bathroom charged with child porn
> 
> Man in Women's Locker Room: 'I Have a Right to Be Here'
> 
> Seems you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's BS, and you know it.  We already have laws against such things, which is why it's news of a crime.
Click to expand...


Your argument is BS.  You said that men will be watching women and girls undress was a lie.  In less than 30 seconds, I found an example of where a male doing just that said the law had changed and he could be there.


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose all government marriage.  You did also again demonstrate you don't know the difference between positive and negative rights
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... you really can't read the English language, can you?  If the owner of the bathroom doesn't want transgenders using their identity sex and government forces them to, then it oppresses the owner of the restroom, not me.
> 
> And BTW, since you're apparently a chick in a guys body, the last thing guys do at stalls is look at each other.  First we don't want to and second it would totally creep the other guy out
Click to expand...

So, a transgender male in your bathroom causes you no issues at all.  TY.


----------



## Conservative65

kaz said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with said individual picking a bathroom then, if that causes no issue?
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit where they shit in someone else's bathroom.  It's up to the owner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Target, no problems.  And Public schools, no problems, but not at your male only bathroom?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as Target decided that itself.
> 
> Public schools are up to the State since the owner of the bathroom is the government
> 
> My bathroom?  In my business, we have four bathrooms.  They are all single use, so we don't have male or female bathrooms.  You just pick an open one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers own the public schools since we pay the taxes that fund them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that different than what I said?
Click to expand...


The government doesn't own the schools.  I agree with you, for the most part, on what you've said.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose all government marriage.  You did also again demonstrate you don't know the difference between positive and negative rights
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... you really can't read the English language, can you?  If the owner of the bathroom doesn't want transgenders using their identity sex and government forces them to, then it oppresses the owner of the restroom, not me.
> 
> And BTW, since you're apparently a chick in a guys body, the last thing guys do at stalls is look at each other.  First we don't want to and second it would totally creep the other guy out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, a transgender male in your bathroom causes you no issues at all.  TY.
Click to expand...


It applies the same for women that FEEL like they are male.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> A penis or a vagina in the stall next to me?  Why would it matter, why would I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no sense of decency, modesty, or virtue; and no one can force you to be otherwise.  That is your own choice, and not one that you have any right to force on others.  The overwhelming vast majority if women are not, and never will be, OK with men being present in their restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that without their consent constitutes a form of sexual abuse against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man caught watching 10-year-old girl in bathroom charged with child porn
> 
> Man in Women's Locker Room: 'I Have a Right to Be Here'
> 
> Seems you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's BS, and you know it.  We already have laws against such things, which is why it's news of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is BS.  You said that men will be watching women and girls undress was a lie.  In less than 30 seconds, I found an example of where a male doing just that said the law had changed and he could be there.
Click to expand...

And he made the news because, he broke the law attempting to be cute.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no sense of decency, modesty, or virtue; and no one can force you to be otherwise.  That is your own choice, and not one that you have any right to force on others.  The overwhelming vast majority if women are not, and never will be, OK with men being present in their restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and similar facilities, and to compel them to endure that without their consent constitutes a form of sexual abuse against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man caught watching 10-year-old girl in bathroom charged with child porn
> 
> Man in Women's Locker Room: 'I Have a Right to Be Here'
> 
> Seems you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's BS, and you know it.  We already have laws against such things, which is why it's news of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is BS.  You said that men will be watching women and girls undress was a lie.  In less than 30 seconds, I found an example of where a male doing just that said the law had changed and he could be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he made the news because, he broke the law attempting to be cute.
Click to expand...


End result is he was THERE doing what you said was a lie.


----------



## skye

There are to many perverts to have men in women's bathrooms.......a total    bacchanalia!

Hope when Trump becomes President  stops this madness.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you think naked men will just be standing around watching women and girls undress?
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Man caught watching 10-year-old girl in bathroom charged with child porn
> 
> Man in Women's Locker Room: 'I Have a Right to Be Here'
> 
> Seems you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's BS, and you know it.  We already have laws against such things, which is why it's news of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is BS.  You said that men will be watching women and girls undress was a lie.  In less than 30 seconds, I found an example of where a male doing just that said the law had changed and he could be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he made the news because, he broke the law attempting to be cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End result is he was THERE doing what you said was a lie.
Click to expand...

It is a lie, and they busted him.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't think marriage is a right, thinking that homos shouldn't marry isn't denying them of a right.
> 
> Until you can change the DNA, changing how it looks doesn't change biology.
> 
> I can take some chicken shit, put some spices, etc. on it making it look like and smell like chicken salad.  Would you eat it?
> 
> 
> 
> DNA won't help you.  We have XX males and XY females.
> 
> All you have to go on are looks, and we have the tools for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you unsuccessfully try to use the .00001% minority.  You fail freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you want to assign bathrooms based on XX or XY?
> 
> That will get very, very interesting.  And, what bathrooms do XXY, XYY, XXXY, and X0 (just one X) use?
> 
> Check out picture number 2.  Warning, graphic: xx male - Google Search
> 
> Still want to go with DNA?  He'd be using the ladies room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still want to use that .0001% argument?  You lose freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lose?  You just put a hairy man with a normal penis, in the girls' room.
Click to expand...


You said things like that wouldn't happen.  I proved they do.


----------



## Jack4jill

skye said:


> There are to many perverts to have men in women's bathrooms.......a total    bacchanalia!
> 
> Hope when Trump becomes President  stops this madness.


Do the perverts only like little girls?

You don't seem to be worried about little boys with grown men?


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man caught watching 10-year-old girl in bathroom charged with child porn
> 
> Man in Women's Locker Room: 'I Have a Right to Be Here'
> 
> Seems you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> It's BS, and you know it.  We already have laws against such things, which is why it's news of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is BS.  You said that men will be watching women and girls undress was a lie.  In less than 30 seconds, I found an example of where a male doing just that said the law had changed and he could be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he made the news because, he broke the law attempting to be cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End result is he was THERE doing what you said was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a lie, and they busted him.
Click to expand...


If he was there doing what you said won't happen, it isn't a lie.  The only liar is you, freak.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA won't help you.  We have XX males and XY females.
> 
> All you have to go on are looks, and we have the tools for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you unsuccessfully try to use the .00001% minority.  You fail freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you want to assign bathrooms based on XX or XY?
> 
> That will get very, very interesting.  And, what bathrooms do XXY, XYY, XXXY, and X0 (just one X) use?
> 
> Check out picture number 2.  Warning, graphic: xx male - Google Search
> 
> Still want to go with DNA?  He'd be using the ladies room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still want to use that .0001% argument?  You lose freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lose?  You just put a hairy man with a normal penis, in the girls' room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said things like that wouldn't happen.  I proved they do.
Click to expand...

Happen?  No, that only happened because some jerk ignored the obvious intent of the law, and got busted for it.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
Click to expand...

You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you unsuccessfully try to use the .00001% minority.  You fail freak.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you want to assign bathrooms based on XX or XY?
> 
> That will get very, very interesting.  And, what bathrooms do XXY, XYY, XXXY, and X0 (just one X) use?
> 
> Check out picture number 2.  Warning, graphic: xx male - Google Search
> 
> Still want to go with DNA?  He'd be using the ladies room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still want to use that .0001% argument?  You lose freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lose?  You just put a hairy man with a normal penis, in the girls' room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said things like that wouldn't happen.  I proved they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happen?  No, that only happened because some jerk ignored the obvious intent of the law, and got busted for it.
Click to expand...


It happened and you said it wouldn't.  Liar.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's BS, and you know it.  We already have laws against such things, which is why it's news of a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is BS.  You said that men will be watching women and girls undress was a lie.  In less than 30 seconds, I found an example of where a male doing just that said the law had changed and he could be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he made the news because, he broke the law attempting to be cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End result is he was THERE doing what you said was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a lie, and they busted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he was there doing what you said won't happen, it isn't a lie.  The only liar is you, freak.
Click to expand...

Go check out XY females and XX males.  warning - graphic xx male - Google Search


Then you won't be putting hairy men with normal penises in the girls' room.


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
Click to expand...


The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you want to assign bathrooms based on XX or XY?
> 
> That will get very, very interesting.  And, what bathrooms do XXY, XYY, XXXY, and X0 (just one X) use?
> 
> Check out picture number 2.  Warning, graphic: xx male - Google Search
> 
> Still want to go with DNA?  He'd be using the ladies room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to use that .0001% argument?  You lose freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lose?  You just put a hairy man with a normal penis, in the girls' room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said things like that wouldn't happen.  I proved they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happen?  No, that only happened because some jerk ignored the obvious intent of the law, and got busted for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened and you said it wouldn't.  Liar.
Click to expand...

He tried it and the law busted him.  Relax, little drama queen.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
Click to expand...

There is no such things as male DNA.  There is XY, normally male, but not always.  And XX, normally female, but not always.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is BS.  You said that men will be watching women and girls undress was a lie.  In less than 30 seconds, I found an example of where a male doing just that said the law had changed and he could be there.
> 
> 
> 
> And he made the news because, he broke the law attempting to be cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End result is he was THERE doing what you said was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a lie, and they busted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he was there doing what you said won't happen, it isn't a lie.  The only liar is you, freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go check out XY females and XX males.  warning - graphic xx male - Google Search
> 
> 
> Then you won't be putting hairy men with normal penises in the girls' room.
Click to expand...


I still have that chicken shit, I mean salad for you.    When you eat it, which means you truly support your argument, get back to me.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to use that .0001% argument?  You lose freak.
> 
> 
> 
> I lose?  You just put a hairy man with a normal penis, in the girls' room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said things like that wouldn't happen.  I proved they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happen?  No, that only happened because some jerk ignored the obvious intent of the law, and got busted for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened and you said it wouldn't.  Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tried it and the law busted him.  Relax, little drama queen.
Click to expand...


He was THERE and you said it wouldn't happen, freak.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such things as male DNA.  There is XY, normally male, but not always.  And XX, normally female, but not always.
Click to expand...


Not that tired argument, either, freak.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the majority has the right to not be oppressed by the minority and VICE VERSA.  You haven't Googled "vice versa" to learn what it means yet, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do gays getting married "oppress" you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I oppose all government marriage.  You did also again demonstrate you don't know the difference between positive and negative rights
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are at the urinal and transgender male, who looks male, heads to a stall.  How are you being oppressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... you really can't read the English language, can you?  If the owner of the bathroom doesn't want transgenders using their identity sex and government forces them to, then it oppresses the owner of the restroom, not me.
> 
> And BTW, since you're apparently a chick in a guys body, the last thing guys do at stalls is look at each other.  First we don't want to and second it would totally creep the other guy out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, a transgender male in your bathroom causes you no issues at all.  TY.
Click to expand...


I never argued that it did.  You really have little reading comprehension at all.

What greatly causes me issues is government trying to dictate the use of private property to private property owners  It's a flagrant violation of the 5th amendment


----------



## kaz

Conservative65 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit where they shit in someone else's bathroom.  It's up to the owner
> 
> 
> 
> So, Target, no problems.  And Public schools, no problems, but not at your male only bathroom?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as Target decided that itself.
> 
> Public schools are up to the State since the owner of the bathroom is the government
> 
> My bathroom?  In my business, we have four bathrooms.  They are all single use, so we don't have male or female bathrooms.  You just pick an open one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers own the public schools since we pay the taxes that fund them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that different than what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't own the schools.  I agree with you, for the most part, on what you've said.
Click to expand...


Of course it does.  The people fund the government, but they are government property.  The people in theory can vote out whoever doesn't implement their will.  But a government school bathroom is government property just like any other government building bathroom. I'm not clear what point you're making


----------



## Conservative65

kaz said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Target, no problems.  And Public schools, no problems, but not at your male only bathroom?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as Target decided that itself.
> 
> Public schools are up to the State since the owner of the bathroom is the government
> 
> My bathroom?  In my business, we have four bathrooms.  They are all single use, so we don't have male or female bathrooms.  You just pick an open one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taxpayers own the public schools since we pay the taxes that fund them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that different than what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't own the schools.  I agree with you, for the most part, on what you've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  The people fund the government, but they are government property.  The people in theory can vote out whoever doesn't implement their will.  But a government school bathroom is government property just like any other government building bathroom. I'm not clear what point you're making
Click to expand...


The point is that without taxpayers the government wouldn't have something to claim is theirs.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Right-wingers opposing science? Shocking.



Says the wing-nut who denies chromosomes....


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
Click to expand...

Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how profoundly fucked up you are to accept severe mental illness as not only the norm, but to then insist that society bend to that mental illness? What kind of a fucking tool does something like that? If right now conservatives were pitching a bill that said "society must accept schizophrenia and do whatever the schizophrenic says" because some schizophrenics were running around saying liberals were trying to destroy the earth and thus they must be exterminated, you would be incredulous.
> 
> It's unfathomable to a sane, rational person how the left has become so radicalized that they now believe mental illness trumps all medical science and societal norms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you can't admit to any level of understanding of the other side. Shows how hard headed and out of touch you really are
Click to expand...

Yeah....accepting medical science is sure "hard-headed" and "out of touch". I believe that's what's all of the Flat Earther's said centuries ago.


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
Click to expand...


I fully understand the current position of President and the current head of the DOJ are occupied by pieces of shit.  That's something you don't understand.

It's not about freedom.  It's about pandering to a bunch of freaks.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing



Our current president, the AG, and both front runners for the election are political idiots with an agenda (i.e. get elected, stay elected, all for power and money).


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how profoundly fucked up you are to accept severe mental illness as not only the norm, but to then insist that society bend to that mental illness? What kind of a fucking tool does something like that? If right now conservatives were pitching a bill that said "society must accept schizophrenia and do whatever the schizophrenic says" because some schizophrenics were running around saying liberals were trying to destroy the earth and thus they must be exterminated, you would be incredulous.
> 
> It's unfathomable to a sane, rational person how the left has become so radicalized that they now believe mental illness trumps all medical science and societal norms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you can't admit to any level of understanding of the other side. Shows how hard headed and out of touch you really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....accepting medical science is sure "hard-headed" and "out of touch". I believe that's what's all of the Flat Earther's said centuries ago.
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about medical science... There are medical professionals that support both sides of the argument depending where you look. I was talking about having a simple understanding of your oppositions argument. Understanding how their objectives lead to a safer  environment, less bullying, more privacy, more freedom for individuals to live how they want to live, etc etc. it's. It just transgenders supporting this cause. There are reasons for this which you seem unable to acknowledge 

I get your privacy argument and agree with it. The safety and biology arguments at BS, but there is something to be considered when it comes to individual privacy rights.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully understand the current position of President and the current head of the DOJ are occupied by pieces of shit.  That's something you don't understand.
> 
> It's not about freedom.  It's about pandering to a bunch of freaks.
Click to expand...

Brilliant argument... You're a winner!


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> 
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully understand the current position of President and the current head of the DOJ are occupied by pieces of shit.  That's something you don't understand.
> 
> It's not about freedom.  It's about pandering to a bunch of freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant argument... You're a winner!
Click to expand...


I made a factual statement.  That's what makes me a winner.  

You support freaks.  That makes you a born loser.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the AG, and both front runners for the election are political idiots with an agenda (i.e. get elected, stay elected, all for power and money).
Click to expand...

And why would supporting an agenda laid out by a tiny fraction of mentally ill freaks, as you put it, help get and keep them elected. If it is such a nonsensical issue than there would be no political gain by supporting it.  If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then why isnt supporting this political suicide?


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the AG, and both front runners for the election are political idiots with an agenda (i.e. get elected, stay elected, all for power and money).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would supporting an agenda laid out by a tiny fraction of mentally ill freaks, as you put it, help get and keep them elected. If it is such a nonsensical issue than there would be no political gain by supporting it.  If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then why isnt supporting this political suicide?
Click to expand...


I didn't say only those that are freaks support it.  There are plenty of those that aren't freaks that are freak supporters and enablers.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully understand the current position of President and the current head of the DOJ are occupied by pieces of shit.  That's something you don't understand.
> 
> It's not about freedom.  It's about pandering to a bunch of freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant argument... You're a winner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a factual statement.  That's what makes me a winner.
> 
> You support freaks.  That makes you a born loser.
Click to expand...

what was factual? That there is a piece of shit running the country and our DOJ or that pandering illegal agendas to freaks gives political gain?  
Face it dude, your arguments are a joke


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully understand the current position of President and the current head of the DOJ are occupied by pieces of shit.  That's something you don't understand.
> 
> It's not about freedom.  It's about pandering to a bunch of freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant argument... You're a winner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a factual statement.  That's what makes me a winner.
> 
> You support freaks.  That makes you a born loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was factual? That there is a piece of shit running the country and our DOJ or that pandering illegal agendas to freaks gives political gain?
> Face it dude, your arguments are a joke
Click to expand...


The fact is that the President and the current head of the DOJ are pieces of shit.  Face it, you're a born loser.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the AG, and both front runners for the election are political idiots with an agenda (i.e. get elected, stay elected, all for power and money).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would supporting an agenda laid out by a tiny fraction of mentally ill freaks, as you put it, help get and keep them elected. If it is such a nonsensical issue than there would be no political gain by supporting it.  If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then why isnt supporting this political suicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say only those that are freaks support it.  There are plenty of those that aren't freaks that are freak supporters and enablers.
Click to expand...

So answer the question. Why does supporting mentally ill freaks with oppressive minority agendas that oppress the majority of citizens produce political gain?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how the trans policy does improve privacy for those who are transgender and for those who understand and accept transgenders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how profoundly fucked up you are to accept severe mental illness as not only the norm, but to then insist that society bend to that mental illness? What kind of a fucking tool does something like that? If right now conservatives were pitching a bill that said "society must accept schizophrenia and do whatever the schizophrenic says" because some schizophrenics were running around saying liberals were trying to destroy the earth and thus they must be exterminated, you would be incredulous.
> 
> It's unfathomable to a sane, rational person how the left has become so radicalized that they now believe mental illness trumps all medical science and societal norms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you can't admit to any level of understanding of the other side. Shows how hard headed and out of touch you really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....accepting medical science is sure "hard-headed" and "out of touch". I believe that's what's all of the Flat Earther's said centuries ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking about medical science... There are medical professionals that support both sides of the argument depending where you look. I was talking about having a simple understanding of your oppositions argument. Understanding how their objectives lead to a safer  environment, less bullying, more privacy, more freedom for individuals to live how they want to live, etc etc. it's. It just transgenders supporting this cause. There are reasons for this which you seem unable to acknowledge
> 
> I get your privacy argument and agree with it. The safety and biology arguments at BS, but there is something to be considered when it comes to individual privacy rights.
Click to expand...

They don't have an argument - thus there is nothing to "understand". The case you attempt to make (less bullying, less suicide, etc.) could be made for any person with a mental illness. Yet I don't see you or wytchy pushing legislation that would force society to worship any schizophrenic who believes they are Jesus Christ _as_ Jesus Christ. Where is the legislation that says wytchy must by law drop to her knees and worship that person? You know, just so that they don't feel "bullied", "misunderstood", and so that they can live their live "freely"? Yeah.....I thought so,


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the DOJ, and both front runners for our next president disagree with you... That should at least give some awareness that there is more to this discussion than what you think. It's not just about human anatomy . It is a freedom, equality and sociological issue. You are the one that doesn't understand the scope of this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current president, the AG, and both front runners for the election are political idiots with an agenda (i.e. get elected, stay elected, all for power and money).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would supporting an agenda laid out by a tiny fraction of mentally ill freaks, as you put it, help get and keep them elected. If it is such a nonsensical issue than there would be no political gain by supporting it.  If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then why isnt supporting this political suicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say only those that are freaks support it.  There are plenty of those that aren't freaks that are freak supporters and enablers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So answer the question. Why does supporting mentally ill freaks with oppressive minority agendas that oppress the majority of citizens produce political gain?
Click to expand...


I answered your question.  That you don't like the answer is your fault, freak supporter and known born loser.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> So answer the question. Why does supporting mentally ill freaks with oppressive minority agendas that oppress the majority of citizens produce political gain?



Because the liberal ideology is such a failed ideology, that they need to pander to every single deviant behavior group in the land to muster enough support to even compete. And even then they resort to voter intimidation, voter suppression, and voter fraud.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then *why isnt supporting this political suicide*?



It _is_ political suicide. Where did you get that it wasn't?!? 

President Obama's decision to become a champion of transgender rights just might be enough to move a significant number of culturally conservative voters who have been troubled by Trump firmly into the anti-Democrat column.

Why did Obama do it? The answer isn't especially clear to me because I'm not the right kind of liberal.

In purely political terms, the decision seems inexplicable. The number of transgendered people in the United States is vanishingly small — something on the order of 0.3% of the population. Many people, like me, who have no problem with allowing transgendered adults to use the bathroom of their choice nonetheless think it misguided to indulge the decisions of children in this area. (Kids aren't allowed to drink alcohol, drive, vote, work, or volunteer to fight in the military, but they should be permitted to change their birth gender?)
_
Liberals' latest lazy cultural crusade_


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then *why isnt supporting this political suicide*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It _is_ political suicide. Where did you get that it wasn't?!?
> 
> President Obama's decision to become a champion of transgender rights just might be enough to move a significant number of culturally conservative voters who have been troubled by Trump firmly into the anti-Democrat column.
> 
> Why did Obama do it? The answer isn't especially clear to me because I'm not the right kind of liberal.
> 
> In purely political terms, the decision seems inexplicable. The number of transgendered people in the United States is vanishingly small — something on the order of 0.3% of the population. Many people, like me, who have no problem with allowing transgendered adults to use the bathroom of their choice nonetheless think it misguided to indulge the decisions of children in this area. (Kids aren't allowed to drink alcohol, drive, vote, work, or volunteer to fight in the military, but they should be permitted to change their birth gender?)
> _
> Liberals' latest lazy cultural crusade_
Click to expand...

Ok man... First you say they need it to win and stay elected, then you call it political suicide... You're worse than trump, all over the place and unable to make a rational point. I think we are done. You both are out of touch fools


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then *why isnt supporting this political suicide*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It _is_ political suicide. Where did you get that it wasn't?!?
> 
> President Obama's decision to become a champion of transgender rights just might be enough to move a significant number of culturally conservative voters who have been troubled by Trump firmly into the anti-Democrat column.
> 
> Why did Obama do it? The answer isn't especially clear to me because I'm not the right kind of liberal.
> 
> In purely political terms, the decision seems inexplicable. The number of transgendered people in the United States is vanishingly small — something on the order of 0.3% of the population. Many people, like me, who have no problem with allowing transgendered adults to use the bathroom of their choice nonetheless think it misguided to indulge the decisions of children in this area. (Kids aren't allowed to drink alcohol, drive, vote, work, or volunteer to fight in the military, but they should be permitted to change their birth gender?)
> _
> Liberals' latest lazy cultural crusade_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok man... First you say they need it to win and stay elected, then you call it political suicide... You're worse than trump, all over the place and unable to make a rational point. I think we are done. You both are out of touch fools
Click to expand...

Yeah....because _nobody_ in politics ever miscalculates the political winds. 

Hildabeast is betting it is her ticket to the White House. Many believe it is political suicide for her. What is so difficult for you to understand about that?


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 99.9% of the public are getting their privacy violated and if 17 million rape victims are being threatenEd then *why isnt supporting this political suicide*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It _is_ political suicide. Where did you get that it wasn't?!?
> 
> President Obama's decision to become a champion of transgender rights just might be enough to move a significant number of culturally conservative voters who have been troubled by Trump firmly into the anti-Democrat column.
> 
> Why did Obama do it? The answer isn't especially clear to me because I'm not the right kind of liberal.
> 
> In purely political terms, the decision seems inexplicable. The number of transgendered people in the United States is vanishingly small — something on the order of 0.3% of the population. Many people, like me, who have no problem with allowing transgendered adults to use the bathroom of their choice nonetheless think it misguided to indulge the decisions of children in this area. (Kids aren't allowed to drink alcohol, drive, vote, work, or volunteer to fight in the military, but they should be permitted to change their birth gender?)
> _
> Liberals' latest lazy cultural crusade_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok man... First you say they need it to win and stay elected, then you call it political suicide... You're worse than trump, all over the place and unable to make a rational point. I think we are done. You both are out of touch fools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....because _nobody_ in politics ever miscalculates the political winds.
> 
> Hildabeast is betting it is her ticket to the White House. Many believe it is political suicide for her. What is so difficult for you to understand about that?
Click to expand...

What has Hillary said about it? The only statement I've heard from either candidate was from Trump who said Jenner could use whichever bathroom she wanted in Trump tower. Other than that I don't think either campaign is really focusing on the issue. But if asked Im pretty sure that neither would agree with your POV. And this would be for 2 reasons. 1. Common sense and 2. Because most voters have some compassion and recognition for transgenders and are willing to accept them at some level. Most Americans support freedom of expression, even if that expression doesn't apply to themselves. The major point that you fail to recognize


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such things as male DNA.  There is XY, normally male, but not always.  And XX, normally female, but not always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that tired argument, either, freak.
Click to expand...

That is not an argument, that is S C I E N C E, the truth, reality, which you reject, you moron.


----------



## Jack4jill

Learn the science.  This statement is correct: There is no such things as male DNA. There is XY, normally male but not always. And XX, normally female but not always.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> Learn the science.  This statement is correct: There is no such things as male DNA. There is XY, normally male but not always. And XX, normally female but not always.


  poor poor J4j...  Your odd exceptions to the 99% rule aren't going to win the day from 17 million rape survivors.  Minus the tiny handful you are claiming would love to find a strange naked man next to them the next time they shower behind a door marked "women"...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

When wrong-wingers speak of _“science”_, what they mean by that word is quite far removed from what sane people understand the word to mean.

  Genuine science is absolutely clear about the differences between men and women.  Only wrong-wing _“science”_ is confused and ambiguous on this matter.


----------



## kaz

Conservative65 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as Target decided that itself.
> 
> Public schools are up to the State since the owner of the bathroom is the government
> 
> My bathroom?  In my business, we have four bathrooms.  They are all single use, so we don't have male or female bathrooms.  You just pick an open one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taxpayers own the public schools since we pay the taxes that fund them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that different than what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't own the schools.  I agree with you, for the most part, on what you've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.  The people fund the government, but they are government property.  The people in theory can vote out whoever doesn't implement their will.  But a government school bathroom is government property just like any other government building bathroom. I'm not clear what point you're making
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that without taxpayers the government wouldn't have something to claim is theirs.
Click to expand...


I agree, you know I'm a libertarian.  I'm still not clear how this pertains to the discussion


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the science.  This statement is correct: There is no such things as male DNA. There is XY, normally male but not always. And XX, normally female but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> poor poor J4j...  Your odd exceptions to the 99% rule aren't going to win the day from 17 million rape survivors.  Minus the tiny handful you are claiming would love to find a strange naked man next to them the next time they shower behind a door marked "women"...
Click to expand...

Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the science.  This statement is correct: There is no such things as male DNA. There is XY, normally male but not always. And XX, normally female but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> poor poor J4j...  Your odd exceptions to the 99% rule aren't going to win the day from 17 million rape survivors.  Minus the tiny handful you are claiming would love to find a strange naked man next to them the next time they shower behind a door marked "women"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth
Click to expand...


You'll have to do better than the liberal shills at Huffington Post. They even cited Media Matters in the article. Did you really think you could push that on us?

How dishonest.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the science.  This statement is correct: There is no such things as male DNA. There is XY, normally male but not always. And XX, normally female but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> poor poor J4j...  Your odd exceptions to the 99% rule aren't going to win the day from 17 million rape survivors.  Minus the tiny handful you are claiming would love to find a strange naked man next to them the next time they shower behind a door marked "women"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexual Abuse Survivors Want Conservative Politicians To Knock It Off With 'Bathroom Predator' Myth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to do better than the liberal shills at Huffington Post. Did you really think you could push that on us?
Click to expand...

There have been multiple links to these groups on this thread. Dog on the source all you want, it doesn't negate the facts. I'm sick of her 17 million victims bs argument. Truth is women and rape victims fall on both sides of this issue. Many support the trans cause


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> There have been multiple links to these groups on this thread. Dog on the source all you want, it doesn't negate the facts. I'm sick of her 17 million victims bs argument.



Citing a not-so-credible news source which cites a most-certainly-not-credible news source doesn't help you. It negates your point, if all you have are two heavily left leaning news sources. You want to convince people? Start with objectivity. You know, the same kind you've been demanding of us the past dozen or so pages of this thread now. None of us are perfect, and we all have our weak moments, but what you did was plain half-assed.

You knew the Huffpo would be a no-go, so why did you post it?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> Learn the science. This statement is correct: There is no such things as male DNA. There is XY, normally male but not always. And XX, normally female but not always.



LOL. The definitive genes that define the gender human beings are XX and XY. This classification system is used not only with Humans but with almost all other species of mammalia. The only way the XY system can be affected in humans is through Kleinfelter's Syndrome or Turner's Syndrome, which add up to 2 extra X or Y chromosomes. Forgot to mention that, didn't you?

XY sex-determination system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been multiple links to these groups on this thread. Dog on the source all you want, it doesn't negate the facts. I'm sick of her 17 million victims bs argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citing a not-so-credible news source which cites a most-certainly-not-credible news source doesn't help you. It negates your point, if all you have are two heavily left leaning news sources. You want to convince people? Start with objectivity. You know, the same kind you've been demanding of us the past dozen or so pages of this thread now. None of us are perfect, and we all have our weak moments, but what you did was plain half-assed.
> 
> You knew the Huffpo would be a no-go, so why did you post it?
Click to expand...

Do you deny that there are women's support groups that stand behind the trans cause and denounce the politicization of there victimization?

Common sense should tell you that some support it. Just like common sense tells me that there are others with the opposite point of view.

If you really need to hear it from the horses mouth then here you go...  You can look up statements from the other 249 groups of you still doubt

http://endsexualviolence.org/files/NTFNationalConsensusStmtTransAccessWithSignatories.pdf


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Do you deny that there are women's support groups that stand behind the trans cause and denounce the politicization of there victimization?



I don't deny anything. I deny your source as credible. You value trans rights over everyone else's. Nothing I say to you will change that.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that there are women's support groups that stand behind the trans cause and denounce the politicization of there victimization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny anything. I deny your source as credible.
Click to expand...

Well I believe I just showed you the credit. Satisfied?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Common sense should tell you that some support it. Just like common sense tells me that there are others with the opposite point of view.
> 
> If you really need to hear it from the horses mouth then here you go... You can look up statements from the other 249 groups of you still doubt



I don't trust the word of activists. I made the mistake of citing an advocacy group on this board once, and I was shredded to bits. That group which led the other 249 only made that statement out of political expediency, activism, not of a need to enhance the debate on the topic. Moreover, this is a "task force" devoted to _*ending domestic violence against women.*_ Their stances on "anti-transgender policy" are irrelevant, ergo their statement is utterly meaningless.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that there are women's support groups that stand behind the trans cause and denounce the politicization of there victimization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny anything. I deny your source as credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I believe I just showed you the credit. Is it acceptable?
Click to expand...


No, it's not.

Do you even know what the word "credible" means? It is what your citations _are not_.


----------



## Silhouette

Let's ask all of the 17 million women rape survivors, not just ones mesmerized and cherry picked by the Church of LGBT...


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense should tell you that some support it. Just like common sense tells me that there are others with the opposite point of view.
> 
> If you really need to hear it from the horses mouth then here you go... You can look up statements from the other 249 groups of you still doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust the word of activists. I made the mistake of citing an advocacy group on this board once, and I was shredded to bits. That group which led the other 249 only made that statement out of political expediency, activism, not of a need to enhance the debate on the topic. Moreover, this is a "task force" devoted to _*ending domestic violence against women.*_ Their stances on "anti-transgender policy" are irrelevant, ergo their statement is utterly meaningless.
Click to expand...

The groups stance goes directly to my reasoning for posting the link... Sillouettes incessant rants of the trans bathroom policy giving 17 million rape victims PTSD. I've shown that her argument is false and that there are women and rape victims that do support the trans cause. Hope this will be the last time we see that false and politicized 17 million arguement


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that there are women's support groups that stand behind the trans cause and denounce the politicization of there victimization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny anything. I deny your source as credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I believe I just showed you the credit. Is it acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not.
> 
> Do you even know what the word "credible" means? It is what your citations _are not_.
Click to expand...

Of course it's not. Nothing ever is for people like you. My point is made. It's pretty simple and clear


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Let's ask all of the 17 million women rape survivors, not just ones mesmerized and cherry picked by the Church of LGBT...


Go for it. You lost the argument so just let it go and move onto a real point.
A very close friend of mine is a victim of rape and she has much more liberal view about the trans bathroom situation than I do, and does not feel threatened by it. I understand that others have the opposite view and share your opinions... Face it, you have no perspective In This matter


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Of course it's not. Nothing ever is for people like you. My point is made.



Of course, I'm looking for credible sources, not something you pulled out of your backside.

Your point is made, but that doesn't mean it's correct. See where this is going?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not. Nothing ever is for people like you. My point is made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm looking for credible sources, not something you pulled out of your backside.
> 
> Your point is made, but that doesn't mean it's correct. See where this is going?
Click to expand...

So you don't believe that any women rape victims support the transgender cause, because you don't believe huffington post or the women's organization that made a public statement about it... Is that what you're saying?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> The groups stance goes directly to my reasoning for posting the link



The statement addresses transgender rights, not the rights of the 17 million women who are raped and abused. Surely not all 17 million of them advocate for these kinds of policies? That's another thing, just because a statement is made this group does not mean it speaks for all of those women. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> So you don't believe that any women rape victims support the transgender cause, because you don't believe huffington post or the women's organization that made a public statement about it... Is that what you're saying?



I'm saying that you made an attempt to spin this into "all women rape victims support trans friendly bathroom policies." You failed. That women's organization doesn't speak for all the 17 million women who are raped or abused.

So, you say all of these women _do_ support these policies then. Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The groups stance goes directly to my reasoning for posting the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement addresses transgender rights, not the rights of the 17 million women who are raped and abused. Surely not all 17 million of them advocate for these kinds of policies? That's another thing, just because a statement is made this group does not mean it speaks for all of those women. It doesn't work that way.
Click to expand...

Exactly my point to silhouette and my reason for posting the link!!!  Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't believe that any women rape victims support the transgender cause, because you don't believe huffington post or the women's organization that made a public statement about it... Is that what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that you made an attempt to spin this into "all women rape victims support trans friendly bathroom policies." You failed. That women's organization doesn't speak for all the 17 million women who are raped or abused.
> 
> So, you say all of these women _do_ support these policies then. Is that what you're saying?
Click to expand...

Sill has been saying 17 million rape victims are threatened by the trans situation. I've been saying that isn't true and they support both sides of the issue. Try and keep up if your gonna jump into a discussion


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Exactly my point to silhouette and my reason for posting the link!!!



No it wasn't. You were insisting that that all 17 million women supported trans friendly policies in some capacity. Don't lie to me. You touted the statement and "249 others" in an attempt to prove the breadth of the support.

If that was really what you said to Silhouette, you lied through your teeth.


----------



## TemplarKormac

And you are by far not objective. You shroud yourself in objectivity, only so you can make your liberal arguments from afar. Nobody's fooled by it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything



Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point to silhouette and my reason for posting the link!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. You were insisting that that all 17 million women supported trans friendly policies in some capacity. Don't lie to me. You touted the statement and "249 others" in an attempt to prove the breadth of the support.
> 
> If that was really what you said to Silhouette, you lied through your teeth.
Click to expand...

Nope, you completely misunderstood. Don't back track by trying to put words in my mouth. I know exactly what my point has been and I never insinuated that these groups represent all women or all rape victims. I actually make rational arguments


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
Click to expand...

Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
Click to expand...

You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> Let's ask all of the 17 million women rape survivors, not just ones mesmerized and cherry picked by the Church of LGBT...


These women are telling you to stop, and you don't, like certain men in their lives.

You are using them for your own purposes, against their wishes.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
Click to expand...

"*Gender and Genetics*
*Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.

The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.

Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."

Sex Chromosome Abnormalities 
Turner syndrome 
XXX Females 
Klinefelter Syndrome 
XYY Males

WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.
> 
> The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.
> 
> Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> Sex Chromosome Abnormalities
> Turner syndrome
> XXX Females
> Klinefelter Syndrome
> XYY Males
> 
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
Click to expand...

And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.
> 
> The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.
> 
> Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> Sex Chromosome Abnormalities
> Turner syndrome
> XXX Females
> Klinefelter Syndrome
> XYY Males
> 
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over.
Click to expand...

Read the first paragraph.

You lose.


----------



## TemplarKormac

A grand total of 0.3% of the US population is transgendered, 700,000 people give or take.

One in a thousand male babies are born with Kleinfelter's syndrome.

Meaning with a population of 330 million,  only 330 men have this abnormality

One in five thousand female babies are born with Turner's.

That leaves at least 164 females in America with this abnormality.

Out of 330 million people, these make up 0.00015%, smaller by far than the transgender population.

This means that for the other 99.99985% of Americans, they are defined by one of two genders.

Did it also ever occur to you that these genetic abnormalities never affected the gender of those afflicted?

This is an outlier, it does not add extra genders. There are two and only two. Get that through your thick skull.

You lose.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

I held the door the other day at 7-11 for what I thought was a man entering the store and said, "here ya go bud" as I was holding the door and this person approached. 
He replied, "that's ma'am, not bud"
Well, dear lord, you were dressed like a man - short haircut, polo shirt, no tits, jeans and boots. 
If you faggots want to dress and act like the opposite sex - fucking act like it, not some freak lacking a dick.
Sick fucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> 
> 
> You're way off base if you think this is a 99.9 to .1 argument. There's a set of principles at he center of the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The principle is if you're born with male plumbing/DNA go to the men's restroom.  Same for female plumbing/DNA.  It's really THAT simple.  Only freaks and their supporters are so stupid they don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such things as male DNA.  There is XY, normally male, but not always.  And XX, normally female, but not always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that tired argument, either, freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an argument, that is S C I E N C E, the truth, reality, which you reject, you moron.
Click to expand...


It's such a weak argument, it doesn't count as one.  I reject you trying to use such rare exceptions as if they are widespread.


----------



## Conservative65

TemplarKormac said:


> A grand total of 0.3% of the US population is transgendered, 700,000 people give or take.
> 
> One in a thousand male babies are born with Kleinfelter's syndrome.
> 
> Meaning with a population of 330 million,  only 330 men have this abnormality
> 
> One in five thousand female babies are born with Turner's.
> 
> That leaves at least 164 females in America with this abnormality.
> 
> Out of 330 million people, these make up 0.00015%, smaller by far than the transgender population.
> 
> This means that for the other 99.99985% of Americans, they are defined by one of two genders.
> 
> Did it also ever occur to you that these genetic abnormalities never affected the gender of those afflicted?
> 
> This is an outlier, it does not add extra genders. There are two and only two. Get that through your thick skull.
> 
> You lose.



Jack4jill wants to use the RARE exception and make it out as if it's widespread.


----------



## Muhammed

Why cant left-wing psychopaths just leave the girls alone?

THEY ARE NOTHING BUT SICKO PSYCHOPATHS!


----------



## Silhouette

Conservative65 said:


> It's such a weak argument, it doesn't count as one.  I reject you trying to use such rare exceptions as if they are widespread.



More importantly...the Court will reject it too when weighing the concerns of the 17 milllion rape survivors...


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
Click to expand...

Yeah keep telling yourself that buddy... And you call the transgenders delusional. Look in the mirror


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> A grand total of 0.3% of the US population is transgendered, 700,000 people give or take.
> 
> One in a thousand male babies are born with Kleinfelter's syndrome.
> 
> Meaning with a population of 330 million,  only 330 men have this abnormality
> 
> One in five thousand female babies are born with Turner's.
> 
> That leaves at least 164 females in America with this abnormality.
> 
> Out of 330 million people, these make up 0.00015%, smaller by far than the transgender population.
> 
> This means that for the other 99.99985% of Americans, they are defined by one of two genders.
> 
> Did it also ever occur to you that these genetic abnormalities never affected the gender of those afflicted?
> 
> This is an outlier, it does not add extra genders. There are two and only two. Get that through your thick skull.
> 
> You lose.


You say... 
One in a thousand male babies are born with Kleinfelter's syndrome.
Meaning with a population of 330 million,  only 330 men have this abnormality

Work on your math skills genius... You're missing a few zeros


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY
> ......
> It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."





TemplarKormac said:


> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.



There is nothing fluid or complex about a person with a schlong and biscuits standing in a communal shower next to a woman behind a door marked "women"...no matter what is going on in his social background, genetic anomalies or mental delusions.  It is an unforgivable and unallowable act.  And soon Jack4jill will be processing that reality.  Right now he is vacillating between denial and anger, the first two stages of grief.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY
> ......
> It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing fluid or complex about a person with a schlong and biscuits standing in a communal shower next to a woman behind a door marked "women"...no matter what is going on in his social background, genetic anomalies or mental delusions.  It is an unforgivable and unallowable act.  And soon Jack4jill will be processing that reality.  Right now he is vacillating between denial and anger, the first two stages of grief.
Click to expand...

What if there were no shlongs allowed to slap around in the ladys shower? Would that alleviate your concerns?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A grand total of 0.3% of the US population is transgendered, 700,000 people give or take.
> 
> One in a thousand male babies are born with Kleinfelter's syndrome.
> 
> Meaning with a population of 330 million,  only 330 men have this abnormality
> 
> One in five thousand female babies are born with Turner's.
> 
> That leaves at least 164 females in America with this abnormality.
> 
> Out of 330 million people, these make up 0.00015%, smaller by far than the transgender population.
> 
> This means that for the other 99.99985% of Americans, they are defined by one of two genders.
> 
> Did it also ever occur to you that these genetic abnormalities never affected the gender of those afflicted?
> 
> This is an outlier, it does not add extra genders. There are two and only two. Get that through your thick skull.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> You say...
> One in a thousand male babies are born with Kleinfelter's syndrome.
> Meaning with a population of 330 million,  only 330 men have this abnormality
> 
> Work on your math skills genius... You're missing a few zeros
Click to expand...

 And your argument is missing a few chromosomes,  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> What if there were no shlongs allowed to slap around in the ladys shower? Would that alleviate your concerns?



That depends entirely upon the Court's clarification to the states on what a man actually is.  This is going to go deeper than that though.  When the dust settles the ethical questions of amputating healthy organs to enable (not cure) mental delusions and mental illness, are going to come under a microscope.  And the MDs involved in this malpractice had better start packing their bags and getting ready to run for the hills.  Especially when they're drugging kids to get this surgery done with drugs that the FDA has not approved for use in children approaching natural puberty.  

There's gonna be a few pounds of flesh missing from the culprits when this clarification is over...


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if there were no shlongs allowed to slap around in the ladys shower? Would that alleviate your concerns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends entirely upon the Court's clarification to the states on what a man actually is.  This is going to go deeper than that though.  When the dust settles the ethical questions of amputating healthy organs to enable (not cure) mental delusions and mental illness, are going to come under a microscope.  And the MDs involved in this malpractice had better start packing their bags and getting ready to run for the hills.  Especially when they're drugging kids to get this surgery done with drugs that the FDA has not approved for use in children approaching natural puberty.
> 
> There's gonna be a few pounds of flesh missing from the culprits when this clarification is over...
Click to expand...

How do you see it as different than other plastic surgery? People get their breasts enlarged and their big noses chopped in half all the time. Are you opposed to that too?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if there were no shlongs allowed to slap around in the ladys shower? Would that alleviate your concerns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends entirely upon the Court's clarification to the states on what a man actually is.  This is going to go deeper than that though.  When the dust settles the ethical questions of amputating healthy organs to enable (not cure) mental delusions and mental illness, are going to come under a microscope.  And the MDs involved in this malpractice had better start packing their bags and getting ready to run for the hills.  Especially when they're drugging kids to get this surgery done with drugs that the FDA has not approved for use in children approaching natural puberty.
> 
> There's gonna be a few pounds of flesh missing from the culprits when this clarification is over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you see it as different than other plastic surgery? People get their breasts enlarged and their big noses chopped in half all the time. Are you opposed to that too?
Click to expand...


Do they claim they're someone else too?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if there were no shlongs allowed to slap around in the ladys shower? Would that alleviate your concerns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends entirely upon the Court's clarification to the states on what a man actually is.  This is going to go deeper than that though.  When the dust settles the ethical questions of amputating healthy organs to enable (not cure) mental delusions and mental illness, are going to come under a microscope.  And the MDs involved in this malpractice had better start packing their bags and getting ready to run for the hills.  Especially when they're drugging kids to get this surgery done with drugs that the FDA has not approved for use in children approaching natural puberty.
> 
> There's gonna be a few pounds of flesh missing from the culprits when this clarification is over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you see it as different than other plastic surgery? People get their breasts enlarged and their big noses chopped in half all the time. Are you opposed to that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they claim they're someone else too?
Click to expand...

Who cares what they claim? Has nothing to do with the legality of the medical procedure


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> How do you see it as different than other plastic surgery? People get their breasts enlarged and their big noses chopped in half all the time. Are you opposed to that too?



Enhancement is different from complete change for the purposes of legal definition of sex.  And, often enhancement has occurred to augment a person's physical deficiencies within their sex.  Not to amputate perfectly healthy organs in order to enable delusions.  If you are capable of grasping the differences there?  

That being said, I'm not a fan of the plastic surgery part of medicine other than when it helps a person repair damaged tissue for purposes of self esteem.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
Click to expand...

And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of the few don't include trampling on the rights of the majority, or vice versa ...
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
Click to expand...


You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  Mob rule.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
Click to expand...

I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
Click to expand...


You do nothing but mob rule.  Obamacare wasn't even the majority.  The only liberty liberals support is your liberty to other people's money


----------



## Jack4jill

kaz said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do nothing but mob rule.  Obamacare wasn't even the majority.  The only liberty liberals support is your liberty to other people's money
Click to expand...

You don't live in a democracy you stupid fuck.

And we don't have mob rule here.

You also don't get a vote on what wars we fight or what is done with your taxes.  This ain't no fucking democracy!


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
Click to expand...

That is the truth, you dumbfuck.


----------



## Tilly

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, it's like pulling teeth to make a simple point. You just need to pointlessly argue with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.
> 
> The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.
> 
> Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> Sex Chromosome Abnormalities
> Turner syndrome
> XXX Females
> Klinefelter Syndrome
> XYY Males
> 
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.
Click to expand...

Yep. It's 0.004% (generous) and these people have either chromosomal abnormalities or partial or complete absence of sex hormone receptor sites. These anomalies do not result in a reclassification of gender, nor do they constitute genders, but anomalies. If someone is born with a heart defect, do we decide there are two/several different classifications of cardiovascular systems in humans? No. And nor should we reclassify sex and gender because a very small minority of people are born with abnormalities.


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because you're an incessant liar. So I made it a point to call you out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.
> 
> The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.
> 
> Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> Sex Chromosome Abnormalities
> Turner syndrome
> XXX Females
> Klinefelter Syndrome
> XYY Males
> 
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's 0.004% (generous) and these people have either chromosomal abnormalities or partial or complete absence of sex hormone receptor sites. These anomalies do not result in a reclassification of gender, nor do they constitute genders, but anomalies. If someone is born with a heart defect, do we decide there are two/several different classifications of cardiovascular systems in humans? No. And nor should we reclassify sex and gender because a very small minority of people are born with abnormal sex organs.
Click to expand...

Pick a bathroom for him, bitch?




And tell us, what gender is he?


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok smart ass then how about you show a quote where I lied or stated that these groups represent all women. Try using facts instead of calling names. You're done
> 
> 
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.
> 
> The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.
> 
> Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> Sex Chromosome Abnormalities
> Turner syndrome
> XXX Females
> Klinefelter Syndrome
> XYY Males
> 
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's 0.004% (generous) and these people have either chromosomal abnormalities or partial or complete absence of sex hormone receptor sites. These anomalies do not result in a reclassification of gender, nor do they constitute genders, but anomalies. If someone is born with a heart defect, do we decide there are two/several different classifications of cardiovascular systems in humans? No. And nor should we reclassify sex and gender because a very small minority of people are born with abnormal sex organs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a bathroom for him, bitch?
> View attachment 76555
> 
> And tell us, what gender is he?
Click to expand...

What does it say on its birth certificate?


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lied. That's a fact I've already proven repeatedly throughout this thread. I've used facts that you repeatedly ignored. You were the one who kept arguing from emotion. You were the one demanding that we "understand transgenders" while insisting upon your supposed objectivity. You were the one who made the claim that society dictated the gender norms and insisted that transgenderism was a form of "self expression" which trumped everything we have ever been taught about human biology, along with everyone elses rights. I crushed each and every one of those arguments. You are far from objective, and are thus a liar. You lied about your objectivity. And it is you, sir/madam, who are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.
> 
> The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.
> 
> Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> Sex Chromosome Abnormalities
> Turner syndrome
> XXX Females
> Klinefelter Syndrome
> XYY Males
> 
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's 0.004% (generous) and these people have either chromosomal abnormalities or partial or complete absence of sex hormone receptor sites. These anomalies do not result in a reclassification of gender, nor do they constitute genders, but anomalies. If someone is born with a heart defect, do we decide there are two/several different classifications of cardiovascular systems in humans? No. And nor should we reclassify sex and gender because a very small minority of people are born with abnormal sex organs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a bathroom for him, bitch?
> View attachment 76555
> 
> And tell us, what gender is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it say on its birth certificate?
Click to expand...

How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?  It doesn't.

Pick a bathroom and tell me whether that is a man or woman?


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Gender and Genetics*
> *Genetic Components of Sex and Gender *
> Humans are born with 46 chromosomes in 23 pairs. The X and Y chromosomes determine a person’s sex. Most women are 46XX and most men are 46XY. Research suggests, however, that in a few births per thousand some individuals will be born with a single sex chromosome (45X or 45Y) (sex monosomies) and some with three or more sex chromosomes (47XXX, 47XYY or 47XXY, etc.) (sex polysomies). In addition, some males are born 46XX due to the translocation of a tiny section of the sex determining region of the Y chromosome. Similarly some females are also born 46XY due to mutations in the Y chromosome. Clearly, there are not only females who are XX and males who are XY, but rather, there is a range of chromosome complements, hormone balances, and phenotypic variations that determine sex.
> 
> The biological differences between men and women result from two processes: sex determination and differentiation.(3) The biological process of sex determination controls whether the male or female sexual differentiation pathway will be followed. The process of biological sex differentiation (development of a given sex) involves many genetically regulated, hierarchical developmental steps. More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific (4) and a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. (5) When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop around the 10th week of pregnancy. In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop.
> 
> Gender, typically described in terms of masculinity and femininity, is a social construction that varies across different cultures and over time. (6) There are a number of cultures, for example, in which greater gender diversity exists and sex and gender are not always neatly divided along binary lines such as male and female or homosexual and heterosexual. The Berdache in North America, the fa’afafine (Samoan for “the way of a woman”) in the Pacific, and the kathoey in Thailand are all examples of different gender categories that differ from the traditional Western division of people into males and females. Further, among certain North American native communities, gender is seen more in terms of a continuum than categories, with special acknowledgement of “two-spirited” people who encompass both masculine and feminine qualities and characteristics. It is apparent, then, that different cultures have taken different approaches to creating gender distinctions, with more or less recognition of fluidity and complexity of gender."
> 
> Sex Chromosome Abnormalities
> Turner syndrome
> XXX Females
> Klinefelter Syndrome
> XYY Males
> 
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. It's 0.004% (generous) and these people have either chromosomal abnormalities or partial or complete absence of sex hormone receptor sites. These anomalies do not result in a reclassification of gender, nor do they constitute genders, but anomalies. If someone is born with a heart defect, do we decide there are two/several different classifications of cardiovascular systems in humans? No. And nor should we reclassify sex and gender because a very small minority of people are born with abnormal sex organs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a bathroom for him, bitch?
> View attachment 76555
> 
> And tell us, what gender is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it say on its birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?  It doesn't.
> 
> Pick a bathroom and tell me whether that is a man or woman?
Click to expand...

I'd say the birth certificate of this individual with this rare genetic issue (1 in 20000+)  says male and 'he' would have been raised as a male, appear to be male, and identify with the male gender. 'He' also has a penis, testes, and no uterus, which is clearly why, despite the chromosomal anomalies, 'he' was raised as a male.
'He' is also not a regular transgender person, 'he' is a person with chromosomal abnormalities and a medical condition. It is disgraceful that you attempt to use these unfortunate people to further your perverted agenda for men to shower with girls and women.

...People with this disorder have male external genitalia. They generally have small testes and may also have abnormalities such as undescended testes (cryptorchidism) or the urethra opening on the underside of the penis (hypospadias). ..
Affected children are typically raised as males and have a male gender identity.

46,XX testicular disorder of sex development


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Read the very first sentence of your quote. Game over. These syndromes are infinitesimally rare, and with exception to them,  science says that XY Is male, XX is female. As your first link points out,  these are abnormalities, and are not prevalent among the human species.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's 0.004% (generous) and these people have either chromosomal abnormalities or partial or complete absence of sex hormone receptor sites. These anomalies do not result in a reclassification of gender, nor do they constitute genders, but anomalies. If someone is born with a heart defect, do we decide there are two/several different classifications of cardiovascular systems in humans? No. And nor should we reclassify sex and gender because a very small minority of people are born with abnormal sex organs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a bathroom for him, bitch?
> View attachment 76555
> 
> And tell us, what gender is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it say on its birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?  It doesn't.
> 
> Pick a bathroom and tell me whether that is a man or woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say the birth certificate of this individual with this rare genetic issue (1 in 20000+)  says male and 'he' would have been raised as a male, appear to be male, and identify with the male gender. 'He' also has a penis, testes, and no uterus, which is clearly why, despite the chromosomal anomalies, 'he' was raised as a male.
> 'He' is also not a regular transgender person, 'he' is a person with chromosomal abnormalities and a medical condition. It is disgraceful that you attempt to use these unfortunate people to further your perverted agenda for men to shower with girls and women.
> 
> ...People with this disorder have male external genitalia. They generally have small testes and may also have abnormalities such as undescended testes (cryptorchidism) or the urethra opening on the underside of the penis (hypospadias). ..
> Affected children are typically raised as males and have a male gender identity.
> 
> 46,XX testicular disorder of sex development
Click to expand...

 Pick a bathroom for him?


----------



## Jack4jill

If you can't then you have no argument.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see.  Try reading what I said again, you failed miserably the first time
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
Click to expand...


In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> If you can't then you have no argument.



If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, only the majority has rights.
> 
> You might not think that you did, but you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.
Click to expand...

No, that's you, Hitler Yoith.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
Click to expand...

Looks or genetics.  Pick?


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
Click to expand...


You said looks.  Eat or not?


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said looks.  Eat or not?
Click to expand...

If it's not looks then the man above pees with little girls.  Is that what you want?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?



It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, a mindreader?
> 
> Not how it works.  YOU inferred that.
> 
> 
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, Hitler Yoith.
Click to expand...


You mean like when Liberals supported mandating people to buy healthcare coverage despite people not wanting to buy it?  Hate to break it to you but if you have to fine someone for not doing something you think they should do, that's not liberty.

You mean like Liberals that believe I should be required to contribute to social security instead of being able to choose (aka liberty) how to invest/save MY money?  Hate to break it to you but when it's a mandate to be part of such a system, that's not liberty.

You mean when  Liberals tell people and the government to butt out of woman's body then use that same government to force those of us told to butt out to pay for the choice when the woman can't?  Hate to break it to you but unless I have the choice to say no to funding one she told me to butt out of, that's not liberty.

And the list goes on.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
Click to expand...


Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said looks.  Eat or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not looks then the man above pees with little girls.  Is that what you want?
Click to expand...


I don't think that's what he wants to do.

If it's about looks, when are you going to eat the chicken "salad" I made?  You can't play pick and choose with looks to suit yourself.  You either apply looks as your viewpoint or you don't.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.
Click to expand...

Great, based on looks.  Problem solved.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, based on looks.  Problem solved.
Click to expand...


No, based on _*chromosomes*_ you blithering idiot.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
Click to expand...

If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,


----------



## Conservative65

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.
Click to expand...


He posted that looks matter.  I offered to fix him some chicken shit that looks like chicken salad to see if he would eat it.  Like the typical Liberal, the argument came looks only apply in certain situations.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, based on looks.  Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, based on _*chromosomes*_ you blithering idiot.
Click to expand...

Great.  The above pees with little girls,  all XX.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's 0.004% (generous) and these people have either chromosomal abnormalities or partial or complete absence of sex hormone receptor sites. These anomalies do not result in a reclassification of gender, nor do they constitute genders, but anomalies. If someone is born with a heart defect, do we decide there are two/several different classifications of cardiovascular systems in humans? No. And nor should we reclassify sex and gender because a very small minority of people are born with abnormal sex organs.
> 
> 
> 
> Pick a bathroom for him, bitch?
> View attachment 76555
> 
> And tell us, what gender is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it say on its birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?  It doesn't.
> 
> Pick a bathroom and tell me whether that is a man or woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say the birth certificate of this individual with this rare genetic issue (1 in 20000+)  says male and 'he' would have been raised as a male, appear to be male, and identify with the male gender. 'He' also has a penis, testes, and no uterus, which is clearly why, despite the chromosomal anomalies, 'he' was raised as a male.
> 'He' is also not a regular transgender person, 'he' is a person with chromosomal abnormalities and a medical condition. It is disgraceful that you attempt to use these unfortunate people to further your perverted agenda for men to shower with girls and women.
> 
> ...People with this disorder have male external genitalia. They generally have small testes and may also have abnormalities such as undescended testes (cryptorchidism) or the urethra opening on the underside of the penis (hypospadias). ..
> Affected children are typically raised as males and have a male gender identity.
> 
> 46,XX testicular disorder of sex development
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a bathroom for him?
Click to expand...

He's been raised as a male since birth. He regards himself as male becuase he has a penis and testes, facial hair, and now male pattern baldness. He is married to a woman. He has a medical condition and chromosomal abnormalities that have *prevented him from developing as a woman from birth* and has developed instead as an infertile male. No doubt all his life he has used the bathroom that most non perverted people with penises are happy to use.  He is not a man who has decided he 'feels' like a woman today, or a man who 'feels' like a woman trapped in a mans body, nor a pervert who wants to watch girls shower.  
Your attempts to use people with unfortunate medical conditions to further your perverted desire to allow men, possibly you included, to watch girls shower is utterly, utterly shameful.
I expect the guy you keep shamelessly parading here to support your agenda would really rather you didn't use him thus.  You guys really have no shame.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He posted that looks matter.  I offered to fix him some chicken shit that looks like chicken salad to see if he would eat it.  Like the typical Liberal, the argument came looks only apply in certain situations.
Click to expand...

You offered me a salad.  It goes in the door marked salad


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you see it as different than other plastic surgery? People get their breasts enlarged and their big noses chopped in half all the time. Are you opposed to that too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enhancement is different from complete change for the purposes of legal definition of sex.  And, often enhancement has occurred to augment a person's physical deficiencies within their sex.  Not to amputate perfectly healthy organs in order to enable delusions.  If you are capable of grasping the differences there?
> 
> That being said, I'm not a fan of the plastic surgery part of medicine other than when it helps a person repair damaged tissue for purposes of self esteem.
Click to expand...

Nice stretch but i'm not buying it... Yes some cosmetic surgery is used to "augment physical deficiencies" as you put it, however, most of it is a vanity play. Bigger boobs, smaller noses, fatter lips, thiner thighs, stretched out faces etc. etc. etc. These procedures are voluntary, legal, and cater to the desired outcome for the client. Dress it up all you want but there isn't a significant difference between these procedures and the sex change stuff.  Men may be boobs, Women get pecks, Men loose a dick and girls gain one... No matter what they do, it does not compromise their physical health or their bodies ability to function.

I'm not a fan of any these surgery's either and hope they are only a "last resort" thing as I'd love to see people be happy with their natural selves... But outlawing it to limit others from exercising their freedom to this very personal decision is not your call to make.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He posted that looks matter.  I offered to fix him some chicken shit that looks like chicken salad to see if he would eat it.  Like the typical Liberal, the argument came looks only apply in certain situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You offered me a salad.  It goes in the door marked salad
Click to expand...


It goes in the door marked LOOKS, what you said matters.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it was fucking easy to do so when someone believes in Mob Rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, Hitler Yoith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Liberals supported mandating people to buy healthcare coverage despite people not wanting to buy it?  Hate to break it to you but if you have to fine someone for not doing something you think they should do, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean like Liberals that believe I should be required to contribute to social security instead of being able to choose (aka liberty) how to invest/save MY money?  Hate to break it to you but when it's a mandate to be part of such a system, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean when  Liberals tell people and the government to butt out of woman's body then use that same government to force those of us told to butt out to pay for the choice when the woman can't?  Hate to break it to you but unless I have the choice to say no to funding one she told me to butt out of, that's not liberty.
> 
> And the list goes on.
Click to expand...

Liberals aren't opposed to laws, or taxes.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> If you can't then you have no argument.


You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do I know, and what does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters plenty. Because the 46 XX disorder is unique to MEN. So this is a man. Period. Why don't you read what you post for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He posted that looks matter.  I offered to fix him some chicken shit that looks like chicken salad to see if he would eat it.  Like the typical Liberal, the argument came looks only apply in certain situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You offered me a salad.  It goes in the door marked salad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It goes in the door marked LOOKS, what you said matters.
Click to expand...

And he looks like a man, so in he goes to the little girls room, right?


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.
Click to expand...

Looks or DNA, pick one?


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, Hitler Yoith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Liberals supported mandating people to buy healthcare coverage despite people not wanting to buy it?  Hate to break it to you but if you have to fine someone for not doing something you think they should do, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean like Liberals that believe I should be required to contribute to social security instead of being able to choose (aka liberty) how to invest/save MY money?  Hate to break it to you but when it's a mandate to be part of such a system, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean when  Liberals tell people and the government to butt out of woman's body then use that same government to force those of us told to butt out to pay for the choice when the woman can't?  Hate to break it to you but unless I have the choice to say no to funding one she told me to butt out of, that's not liberty.
> 
> And the list goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals aren't opposed to laws, or taxes.
Click to expand...


Liberals support laws that limit the liberty they claim to have.  You say you believe in liberty yet support laws that restrict it and try to justify how it's OK.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or DNA, pick one?
Click to expand...


Eat the salad or not.  Pick whether you go based on looks or not.


----------



## Jack4jill

Conservative65 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, Hitler Yoith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Liberals supported mandating people to buy healthcare coverage despite people not wanting to buy it?  Hate to break it to you but if you have to fine someone for not doing something you think they should do, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean like Liberals that believe I should be required to contribute to social security instead of being able to choose (aka liberty) how to invest/save MY money?  Hate to break it to you but when it's a mandate to be part of such a system, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean when  Liberals tell people and the government to butt out of woman's body then use that same government to force those of us told to butt out to pay for the choice when the woman can't?  Hate to break it to you but unless I have the choice to say no to funding one she told me to butt out of, that's not liberty.
> 
> And the list goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals aren't opposed to laws, or taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals support laws that limit the liberty they claim to have.  You say you believe in liberty yet support laws that restrict it and try to justify how it's OK.
Click to expand...

Liberty is not, and never has been, unlimited.  That is anarchy.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
Click to expand...


Regardless of what you think he is, de la Chapelle syndrome affects 1 in every 100,000 MALES. Why do you think it is named for males anyway? Have you forgotten how to read?


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's you, Hitler Yoith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Liberals supported mandating people to buy healthcare coverage despite people not wanting to buy it?  Hate to break it to you but if you have to fine someone for not doing something you think they should do, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean like Liberals that believe I should be required to contribute to social security instead of being able to choose (aka liberty) how to invest/save MY money?  Hate to break it to you but when it's a mandate to be part of such a system, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean when  Liberals tell people and the government to butt out of woman's body then use that same government to force those of us told to butt out to pay for the choice when the woman can't?  Hate to break it to you but unless I have the choice to say no to funding one she told me to butt out of, that's not liberty.
> 
> And the list goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals aren't opposed to laws, or taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals support laws that limit the liberty they claim to have.  You say you believe in liberty yet support laws that restrict it and try to justify how it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberty is not, and never has been, unlimited.  That is anarchy.
Click to expand...


Until it's something that Liberals support or want to do.  You've proven that by calling anyone that disagrees with you a Nazi.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
Click to expand...

There are a great many autosomal chromosomes, not to mention hormone receptors, structures in the brain and adrenal hormones and adrenal conditions that impact on sex. Your XX male is an infertile male with a chromosomal disorder resulting in the development of male sex organs. These medical conditions do not a third gender make. Nor are they analogous with the 'transgender' who 'feels' like a woman today. Your entire 'argument' is garbage and your treatment of these poor people to further your agenda is disgraceful. You should be ashamed of yourself, jack.


----------



## Slade3200

Now that we are putting pen to paper about this debacle I think we are bound for the following solution. The sex/gender marked on ones ID would be the legal restroom for them to use. There would be a process defined for a transgender to transition to a point there they can legally have their ID's changed. Children in schools would have a different process that would be worked out between the parents, school, and a licensed therapist...

The shitty thing is we shouldn't need to have ID's to use the bathroom. Whats the next step, genital scanners? Bathroom bouncers? No, its all ridiculous.  We don't need the governemnt telling us where to piss and shit.  It's unfortunate that we have so many whiney bitches calling for legislation and we can't just respect each other enough to just use the restroom we want to use.... I mean was this even a problem before it became a national discussion?


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great many autosomal chromosomes, not to mention hormone receptors and structures in the brain that impact on sex. Your XX male is an infertile male with a chromosomal disorder resulting in female hormones unable to allow his development as a female. These medical conditions do not a third gender make. Nor are they anything analogous with the 'transgender' who 'feels' like a woman today. Your entire 'argument' is garbage and your treatment of these poor people to further your agenda is disgraceful. You should be ashamed of yourself, jack.
Click to expand...

What's the sex of the following?

X0 one X
XXX
XXY
XYY
XXXX
XXXY
XYYY
Y0 one Y


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or DNA, pick one?
Click to expand...

His DNA, his hormones and his physical development already picked for him. You lose. Now, how does this mans unfortunate medical condition and chromosomal abnormality mean a potentially perverted man who decides he 'feels' like a woman today should get to use the female showers and salivate over little girls and women?


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or DNA, pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His DNA, his hormones and his physical development already picked for him. You lose. Now, how does this mans unfortunate medical condition and chromosomal abnormality mean a man who decides he 'feels' like a woman today should use the female showers with little girls and women?
Click to expand...

Here's why you can't answer.  If you say looks, then any post-op transgender is in your bathroom.  If you say DNA then the opposite sex is.  

Either way you're fucked on this so let it go.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great many autosomal chromosomes, not to mention hormone receptors and structures in the brain that impact on sex. Your XX male is an infertile male with a chromosomal disorder resulting in female hormones unable to allow his development as a female. These medical conditions do not a third gender make. Nor are they anything analogous with the 'transgender' who 'feels' like a woman today. Your entire 'argument' is garbage and your treatment of these poor people to further your agenda is disgraceful. You should be ashamed of yourself, jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the sex of the following?
> 
> X0 one X
> XXX
> XXY
> XYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XYYY
> Y0 one Y
Click to expand...

They are likely to present slightly differently dependent upon a great many other factors, already  touched upon, in addition to the sex chromosome disorder.
How do the chromosomal anomalies of 0.004% of the population relate to the pervert abusing the fact that all he has to say is he 'feels' like a woman today???
Oh, that's right. Nothing.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or DNA, pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His DNA, his hormones and his physical development already picked for him. You lose. Now, how does this mans unfortunate medical condition and chromosomal abnormality mean a man who decides he 'feels' like a woman today should use the female showers with little girls and women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's why you can't answer.  If you say looks, then any post-op transgender is in your bathroom.  If you say DNA then the opposite sex is.
> 
> Either way you're fucked on this so let it go.
Click to expand...

You seem to have serious comprehension problems. A post op mtf trans won't have a penis. Lol.


----------



## kaz

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You totally believe in mob rule, that's what the Democrat assault on our liberty is all about
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you're the type person that believes in liberty when you believe people should exercise it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, Hitler Yoith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like when Liberals supported mandating people to buy healthcare coverage despite people not wanting to buy it?  Hate to break it to you but if you have to fine someone for not doing something you think they should do, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean like Liberals that believe I should be required to contribute to social security instead of being able to choose (aka liberty) how to invest/save MY money?  Hate to break it to you but when it's a mandate to be part of such a system, that's not liberty.
> 
> You mean when  Liberals tell people and the government to butt out of woman's body then use that same government to force those of us told to butt out to pay for the choice when the woman can't?  Hate to break it to you but unless I have the choice to say no to funding one she told me to butt out of, that's not liberty.
> 
> And the list goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals aren't opposed to laws, or taxes.
Click to expand...


Um ... you're not?  Knock me down with a feather ...


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or DNA, pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His DNA, his hormones and his physical development already picked for him. You lose. Now, how does this mans unfortunate medical condition and chromosomal abnormality mean a man who decides he 'feels' like a woman today should use the female showers with little girls and women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's why you can't answer.  If you say looks, then any post-op transgender is in your bathroom.  If you say DNA then the opposite sex is.
> 
> Either way you're fucked on this so let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have serious comprehension problems. A post op mtf trans won't have a penis. Lol.
Click to expand...

Nope, so they use the girls room.


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great many autosomal chromosomes, not to mention hormone receptors and structures in the brain that impact on sex. Your XX male is an infertile male with a chromosomal disorder resulting in female hormones unable to allow his development as a female. These medical conditions do not a third gender make. Nor are they anything analogous with the 'transgender' who 'feels' like a woman today. Your entire 'argument' is garbage and your treatment of these poor people to further your agenda is disgraceful. You should be ashamed of yourself, jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the sex of the following?
> 
> X0 one X
> XXX
> XXY
> XYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XYYY
> Y0 one Y
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are likely to present slightly differently dependent upon a great many other factors in addition to the sex chromosome disorder.
> How do the chromosomal anomalies of 0.004% of the population relate to the pervert abusing the fact that all he has to say is he 'feels' like a woman today???
> Oh, that's right. Nothing.
Click to expand...

That is not at all what will happen.  Just save it.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the person with no argument. You are abusing a very small group of people with very rare chromosomal abnormalities and medical conditions to push your agenda for the gender pretenders to watch little girls shower. These unlucky souls have nothing whatsoever to do with the LGBT issue or agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks or DNA, pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His DNA, his hormones and his physical development already picked for him. You lose. Now, how does this mans unfortunate medical condition and chromosomal abnormality mean a man who decides he 'feels' like a woman today should use the female showers with little girls and women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's why you can't answer.  If you say looks, then any post-op transgender is in your bathroom.  If you say DNA then the opposite sex is.
> 
> Either way you're fucked on this so let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have serious comprehension problems. A post op mtf trans won't have a penis. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, so they use the girls room.
Click to expand...

Nope what? Post op mtf trans women still have penises?
Lol. A little advice. Read the posts slowly and don't respond until you've comprehended their meaning.


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks or DNA, pick one?
> 
> 
> 
> His DNA, his hormones and his physical development already picked for him. You lose. Now, how does this mans unfortunate medical condition and chromosomal abnormality mean a man who decides he 'feels' like a woman today should use the female showers with little girls and women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's why you can't answer.  If you say looks, then any post-op transgender is in your bathroom.  If you say DNA then the opposite sex is.
> 
> Either way you're fucked on this so let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have serious comprehension problems. A post op mtf trans won't have a penis. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, so they use the girls room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope what? Post op mtf trans women still have penises?
> Lol. A little advice. Read the posts slowly and don't respond until you've comprehended their meaning.
Click to expand...

No, they have vaginas.  And use the ladies room.  Looks, remember?


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> His DNA, his hormones and his physical development already picked for him. You lose. Now, how does this mans unfortunate medical condition and chromosomal abnormality mean a man who decides he 'feels' like a woman today should use the female showers with little girls and women?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why you can't answer.  If you say looks, then any post-op transgender is in your bathroom.  If you say DNA then the opposite sex is.
> 
> Either way you're fucked on this so let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have serious comprehension problems. A post op mtf trans won't have a penis. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, so they use the girls room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope what? Post op mtf trans women still have penises?
> Lol. A little advice. Read the posts slowly and don't respond until you've comprehended their meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they have vaginas.  And use the ladies room.  Looks, remember?
Click to expand...

Which is what I said. Mtf post ops don't have penises. Comprehend before you post.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't then you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you think he is, de la Chapelle syndrome affects 1 in every 100,000 MALES. Why do you think it is named for males anyway? Have you forgotten how to read?
Click to expand...

We have XX males, and XY females, and lots of other interesting combinations but not Y0 like X0.  Y0 is deadly.


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why you can't answer.  If you say looks, then any post-op transgender is in your bathroom.  If you say DNA then the opposite sex is.
> 
> Either way you're fucked on this so let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have serious comprehension problems. A post op mtf trans won't have a penis. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, so they use the girls room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope what? Post op mtf trans women still have penises?
> Lol. A little advice. Read the posts slowly and don't respond until you've comprehended their meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they have vaginas.  And use the ladies room.  Looks, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is what I said. Mtf post ops don't have penises. Comprehend before you post.
Click to expand...

Let's try again.

No, they have vaginas. And use the ladies room. Looks, remember?

Whatever sex you look like, in you go.  And if you don't look like who you are, that is easily fixed, for your benefit, not theirs.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't eat the chicken shit I made LOOK like chicken salad, being that you base your argument on LOOKS, you have no argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you think he is, de la Chapelle syndrome affects 1 in every 100,000 MALES. Why do you think it is named for males anyway? Have you forgotten how to read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XX males, and XY females, and lots of other interesting combinations but not Y0 like X0.  Y0 is deadly.
Click to expand...

All disorders, not new sexes.


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks or genetics.  Pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you think he is, de la Chapelle syndrome affects 1 in every 100,000 MALES. Why do you think it is named for males anyway? Have you forgotten how to read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XX males, and XY females, and lots of other interesting combinations but not Y0 like X0.  Y0 is deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All disorders, not new sexes.
Click to expand...

You can believe as you like, but it isn't true.

X0 is definitely not XX, and XXXY is not XY.

Regardless of that fight. gender is not XX or XY, as we can see.


----------



## TemplarKormac

X0 one X --> Female
XXX --> Female
XXY--> Male
XYY--> Male
XXXX--> Female
XXXY--> Male
XYYY--> Male
Y0 one Y-->  There is no such thing as an individual with only one Y chromosome. The X chromosome is critical to survival, and without an X chromosome a human would be nonviable and would not develop.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> X0 one X --> Female
> XXX --> Female
> XXY--> Male
> XYY--> Male
> XXXX--> Female
> XXXY--> Male
> XYYY--> Male
> Y0 one Y-->  There is no such thing as an individual with only one Y chromosome. The X chromosome is critical to survival, without it, a human is nonviable and would not develop.


Very good however I doubt many people would call XXXY male?  kind of, maybe.

And then of course, we have our Intersexed friends, a whole other kettle of fish.

What is someone with both sets of junk, male or female?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> I doubt many people would call XXXY male?



Well this demonstrates how little you know of genetics. This condition only presents in males.


----------



## TemplarKormac

What you fail to recognize is that each of these syndromes are unique to one sex or the other. It does not create "new" sexes. Male is still male, female is still female, with the exception of intersexed individuals.  

That's it.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt many people would call XXXY male?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this demonstrates how little you know of genetics. This condition only presents in males.
Click to expand...

Do continue, starting with XX males and XY females?


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> What you fail to recognize is that each of these syndromes are unique to one sex or the other. It does not create "new" sexes. Male is still male, female is still female, with the exception of intersexed individuals.
> 
> That's it.


Oh, so there are more than two sexes?

Male, Female, and Intersexed?


----------



## Siete

do away with urinals and build private stalls in every bathroom .... no one knows who or what is in the next stall .. end of problem


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> Oh, so there are more than two sexes?
> 
> Male, Female, and Intersexed?



Nope. Intersexed individuals are a combination of the two sexes. There is no "third sex."


----------



## TemplarKormac

Damn... how long have I been in this thread? I grow weary of scientifically illiterate liberals trying to add a third, fourth, or fifth sex to the human species just so they can justify why it would be okay for a transgendered woman to go pee in the women's restroom. That's enough of that. You can't just make up science as you go.

I'm outie--er outta here.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so there are more than two sexes?
> 
> Male, Female, and Intersexed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Intersexed individuals are a combination of the two sexes. There is no "third sex."
Click to expand...

When you have A, and B, and C, that is three things, not two.

When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.

When I have a human that is male, and another female, and another both, I have a third sex.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> X0 one X --> Female
> XXX --> Female
> XXY--> Male
> XYY--> Male
> XXXX--> Female
> XXXY--> Male
> XYYY--> Male
> Y0 one Y-->  There is no such thing as an individual with only one Y chromosome. The X chromosome is critical to survival, and without an X chromosome a human would be nonviable and would not develop.


Jesus people... Who gives a shit??? There aren't gonna be scientists with erlenmeyer flasks checking DNA at bathroom doors. Nobody is going to check genitals either, so just get real. People are gonna use whatever bathroom they want or the government will make an ID requirement.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.



That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?

Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.


----------



## Jack4jill

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?
> 
> Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.
Click to expand...

When you have A, and B, and C, that is three things, not two.


----------



## Tilly

TemplarKormac said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?
> 
> Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.
Click to expand...

It is truly pointless trying to debate with a moron who thinks the labradoodle is an argument for the existence of more than two sexes in humans


----------



## TemplarKormac

Jack4jill said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?
> 
> Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have A, and B, and C, that is three things, not two.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?
> 
> Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is truly pointless trying to debate with a moron who thinks the labradoodle is an argument for the existence of more than two sexes in humans
Click to expand...

The labradoodle shows that when you have a Labrador and a Poodle and then a Labradoodle, that is three things, not two.

Male, female, both = three, not two.

I know, these higher level concepts are hard to understand for many.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?
> 
> Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is truly pointless trying to debate with a moron who thinks the labradoodle is an argument for the existence of more than two sexes in humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The labradoodle shows that when you have a Labrador and a Poodle and then a Labradoodle, that is three things, not two.
> 
> Male, female, both = three, not two.
Click to expand...

Being able to count to three does not a third sex make. You really are a very weird troll, Jack. And I too am done with your sex and gender obsession and with your abuse of people with chromosomal anomalies in support of your agenda. Note though, that your ruse hasn't worked


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?
> 
> Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is truly pointless trying to debate with a moron who thinks the labradoodle is an argument for the existence of more than two sexes in humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The labradoodle shows that when you have a Labrador and a Poodle and then a Labradoodle, that is three things, not two.
> 
> Male, female, both = three, not two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being able to count to three does not a third sex make. You really are a very weird troll, Jack. And I too am done with your sex and gender obsession and with your abuse of people with chromosomal anomalies in support of your agenda. Note though, that your ruse hasn't worked
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I cross a Poodle with Labrador, I still have a dog but now it's a Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a combination of species of dog, not of sexes. The sex of the dog is still finite, male or female. Man, you have no clue how any of this works, do you?
> 
> Like I said, I'm done. Peace out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is truly pointless trying to debate with a moron who thinks the labradoodle is an argument for the existence of more than two sexes in humans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The labradoodle shows that when you have a Labrador and a Poodle and then a Labradoodle, that is three things, not two.
> 
> Male, female, both = three, not two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being able to count to three does not a third sex make. You really are a very weird troll, Jack. And I too am done with your sex and gender obsession and with your abuse of people with chromosomal anomalies in support of your agenda. Note though, that your ruse hasn't worked
Click to expand...

It's no ruse, and it worked as expected.


----------



## Conservative65

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics. Have a seat, wise guy.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's genetics then the man above pees with little girls.  He's XX,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you think he is, de la Chapelle syndrome affects 1 in every 100,000 MALES. Why do you think it is named for males anyway? Have you forgotten how to read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XX males, and XY females, and lots of other interesting combinations but not Y0 like X0.  Y0 is deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All disorders, not new sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can believe as you like, but it isn't true.
> 
> X0 is definitely not XX, and XXXY is not XY.
> 
> Regardless of that fight. gender is not XX or XY, as we can see.
Click to expand...


You confuse disorders and some concept that it's a new gender.  It's male and female whether you like it or not.  

I suspect you're one of those freaks and you simply can't accept you're a freak.


----------



## P@triot

Haha! Love it. Love to see the American people finally standing up and smacking the idiot liberal crowd right in the face. You pushed way too hard liberals. You got way too greedy. You woke the sleeping giant and now you might not only have Donald Trump sitting in the White House but you have stuff like this going on all across the nation...

*Biggs to tour on the "Dangerous Faggot Tour" in Calif.*

Join Joe Biggs and Milo Yiannopoulos As They Combat SJWs


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
Click to expand...

You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.

When can handle the truth, ask me.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
Click to expand...


Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.

And that's the truth.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal, we don't do mob rule.  We do, Liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
Click to expand...

As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.

Here's two.
1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.

Take it or reject it like the child you are.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
Click to expand...


1. Lefties are never nice.
2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.

You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Lefties are never nice.
> 2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.
> 
> You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.
Click to expand...

As expected.  Present a shithead with truths, and he goes off on a partisan rant.

Such mental toddlers here.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Lefties are never nice.
> 2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.
> 
> You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As expected.  Present a shithead with truths, and he goes off on a partisan rant.
> 
> Such mental toddlers here.
Click to expand...


I’m sorry I didn’t get that, I don’t speak idiot.

Only truth you exposed here is that lefties are for government oppression and the way they get there is mob rule.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Lefties are never nice.
> 2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.
> 
> You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As expected.  Present a shithead with truths, and he goes off on a partisan rant.
> 
> Such mental toddlers here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I didn’t get that, I don’t speak idiot.
> 
> Only truth you exposed here is that lefties are for government oppression and the way they get there is mob rule.
Click to expand...

You just completely contradicted yourself.  An oppressive government based on mob rule?  You, dumbass, are too stupid to live.

BTW, GW says GFY.

“As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Lefties are never nice.
> 2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.
> 
> You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As expected.  Present a shithead with truths, and he goes off on a partisan rant.
> 
> Such mental toddlers here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I didn’t get that, I don’t speak idiot.
> 
> Only truth you exposed here is that lefties are for government oppression and the way they get there is mob rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just completely contradicted yourself.  *An oppressive government based on mob rule?*  You, dumbass, are too stupid to live.
> 
> BTW, GW says GFY.
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
Click to expand...



If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.

Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.

Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie. 

Now fuck off, politely.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Lefties are never nice.
> 2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.
> 
> You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.
Click to expand...


"You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves."

Clever!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
Click to expand...


I don't think you really understand what "truth" means.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lefties are never nice.
> 2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.
> 
> You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As expected.  Present a shithead with truths, and he goes off on a partisan rant.
> 
> Such mental toddlers here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I didn’t get that, I don’t speak idiot.
> 
> Only truth you exposed here is that lefties are for government oppression and the way they get there is mob rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just completely contradicted yourself.  *An oppressive government based on mob rule?*  You, dumbass, are too stupid to live.
> 
> BTW, GW says GFY.
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
Click to expand...

I am a liberal, dumbfuck.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth, you dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you really understand what "truth" means.
Click to expand...

Both items above are true, bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lefties are never nice.
> 2. In your democracy your vote counts, twice.
> 
> You remind me of those Russian dolls. So full of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> As expected.  Present a shithead with truths, and he goes off on a partisan rant.
> 
> Such mental toddlers here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I didn’t get that, I don’t speak idiot.
> 
> Only truth you exposed here is that lefties are for government oppression and the way they get there is mob rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just completely contradicted yourself.  *An oppressive government based on mob rule?*  You, dumbass, are too stupid to live.
> 
> BTW, GW says GFY.
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


No, you are just a foul mouthed tard.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look shitstain, I’ve been called worse by better. You lefties wouldn't tell the truth if your life depending on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you really understand what "truth" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both items above are true, bitch.
Click to expand...


You haven't posted anything that is true.  Try again, creep.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.



You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
Click to expand...

link?


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any video I've seen of "transgenders" and their supporters comes off like a carnival side show trying to pretend it is a legitimate parade of human rights.  It's just embarrassingly insane in a very obtuse way.
> 
> So, Jack4jill needs to start the acceptance process.  17 million rape survivors' voices will not be silenced by the Church of LGBT's latest sideshow demands of a few deranged men.
Click to expand...

What doe the transgender brain look like? Like a brain with a _severe_ mental illness.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


From just this past season....

Bremerton High School coach placed on leave for praying on field - CNN.com

Our Culture 'Denies God' but 'Gives the Devil a TV Show'

High school football coach on leave for praying attends game, prays with spectators | Fox News


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
Click to expand...

Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.

In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
Click to expand...


What if it's an XXXYZABC female?


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
Click to expand...

There is *no* "right" to invade the private facilities of the _opposite_ sex and you know it. Stop making false arguments. You sound ridiculous when you make such stupid comments.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
Click to expand...

Well sure! They can control society. The XXYZABC female is a very rare female indeed. She is a protected species with special rights and privileges


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From just this past season....
> 
> Bremerton High School coach placed on leave for praying on field - CNN.com
> 
> Our Culture 'Denies God' but 'Gives the Devil a TV Show'
> 
> High school football coach on leave for praying attends game, prays with spectators | Fox News
Click to expand...

Thanks... Personally I think it is BS and that guy should be able to do his prayer and players should be able to join if they want. To allow this though would also mean it would be ok for a coach to drop a matt and pray to Allah if that is his ritual after the game... Perhaps call to prayer over the loud speakers?  Where do we draw the line? Thus the dilemma. 

My cousin has been a Christian missionary and preacher since she was in college and her child is now in a classroom with a Buddhist teacher who, isn't necessarily teaching the religion, but has made some passive comments validating the effectiveness of mediation. My cousin is freaking out because she does not feel that it is the schools place to introduce, promote, or practice other religions to her child, that is the choice of her, the parent. I personally would be OK with my child being exposed to all of this as I think this is part of life and learning, however, I also see the shitstorm this can cause for many other parents and if I were the school or government i'd probably be forced to apply policy that separates religion from schools if I wanted to keep the peace. 

Apologies for the off topic post to the thread...


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> I see.  Mob rule. As expected.



What an ironic statement coming from the side that normally supports "mob rule". The side that has ignored and destroyed the U.S. Constitution for over 100 years now.


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is *no* "right" to invade the private facilities of the _opposite_ sex and you know it. Stop making false arguments. You sound ridiculous when you make such stupid comments.
Click to expand...


Sounds ridiculous or IS ridiculous?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From just this past season....
> 
> Bremerton High School coach placed on leave for praying on field - CNN.com
> 
> Our Culture 'Denies God' but 'Gives the Devil a TV Show'
> 
> High school football coach on leave for praying attends game, prays with spectators | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... Personally I think it is BS and that guy should be able to do his prayer and players should be able to join if they want. To allow this though would also mean it would be ok for a coach to drop a matt and pray to Allah if that is his ritual after the game... Perhaps call to prayer over the loud speakers?  Where do we draw the line? Thus the dilemma.
> 
> My cousin has been a Christian missionary and preacher since she was in college and her child is now in a classroom with a Buddhist teacher who, isn't necessarily teaching the religion, but has made some passive comments validating the effectiveness of mediation. My cousin is freaking out because she does not feel that it is the schools place to introduce, promote, or practice other religions to her child, that is the choice of her, the parent. I personally would be OK with my child being exposed to all of this as I think this is part of life and learning, however, I also see the shitstorm this can cause for many other parents and if I were the school or government i'd probably be forced to apply policy that separates religion from schools if I wanted to keep the peace.
> 
> Apologies for the off topic post to the thread...
Click to expand...

You make a very valid case on both sides. The only thing I would say is that liberals in general are being incredibly hypocritical on this subject. They have taken liberal indoctrination to the _extreme_ in the classroom yet they fear someone introducing something to _their_ children.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
Click to expand...

We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of understanding the truth.  That's what makes you the worthless little shit you.
> 
> When can handle the truth, ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you really understand what "truth" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both items above are true, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything that is true.  Try again, creep.
Click to expand...

Everything I post is true, bitch.  Learn science.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone born with a penis between their legs is male  . . . just in case you don't know.   That being a fact, whether or not women's restrooms have stalls is irrelevant if the freak that FEELS like a woman yet born with a penis goes in the restroom where HE belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are born with both a penis and a vagina?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.
> 
> Funny how you want to ignore 99.9% and focus on the .1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, so the rights of the few don't matter, and you just pretend they don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is *no* "right" to invade the private facilities of the _opposite_ sex and you know it. Stop making false arguments. You sound ridiculous when you make such stupid comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds ridiculous or IS ridiculous?
Click to expand...

You complete me....


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think all you deniers are dead wrong thinking this whole thing is going to be dismissed because it's a mental issue. You have no understanding of what your oppositions cause and goals are and you sound ignorant in your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
Click to expand...


What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you really understand what "truth" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both items above are true, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything that is true.  Try again, creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I post is true, bitch.  Learn science.
Click to expand...

Says the person denying chromosomes....


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me of leftist truth. You're not capable of it. You lefties are proof that evolution can go in reverse.
> 
> And that's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> As per usual, you reject the offer of truth, out of hand.
> 
> Here's two.
> 1. Liberals are not necessary nice, they're liberal.
> 2. This ain't no fucking democracy where your vote counts.
> 
> Take it or reject it like the child you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you really understand what "truth" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both items above are true, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted anything that is true.  Try again, creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I post is true, bitch.  Learn science.
> View attachment 76725
Click to expand...


Look, whatever chromosomal anomaly you are, you are the only one here in this thread who is a bitch.  I don't think you know what that word means either.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, protecting 17 million actual women rape survivors from extreme psychological trauma in showers behind doors marked "women" is an "ignorant" argument.  We'll let Justice Ginsburg decide if it is or not, OK?
> 
> Begin grieving.  You lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
Click to expand...

X0
XXY
XXX
XYY
XYYY
XXXX
XXXY
XY females
XX males
and the Intersexed

All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Jack4jill said:


> I am a liberal, dumbf•••.



  I believe that sentence would be more correct without the comma.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> No, you [Jackoff Jill]  are just a foul mouthed tard.



  And by h'orsh'/it's own admission, h'orsh'/it is a _“liberal dumbf•••”_.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.



Yeah...we know genius. Rational, normal people don't deny medical science in favor of catering to the mentally ill. That's the special kind of stupid that can only come from a liberal.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
Click to expand...


  That doesn't even come close to it. *Li*b*e*rals are much more insane than that.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they.  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
Click to expand...

What sex are they? XY is a male, YY is a female. Pretty simple. If you don't have access to test chromosomes, you can just check to see if they have a penis or a vagina. This is basic stuff that even people in ancient Egyptian times had figured out. Why are you finding it so difficult?


----------



## Jack4jill

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to it. *Li*b*e*rals are much more insane than that.
Click to expand...

“As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
Click to expand...


Other than XX or XY, they are anomalies.  When are you going to stop trying to equate birth defects and genetic mutations to transgendered people?  They are not the same thing, you know?  Seriously, nobody can possibly be this stupid.  Lol.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than XX or XY, they are anomalies.  When are you going to stop trying to equate birth defects and genetic mutations to transgendered people?  They are not the same thing, you know?  Seriously, nobody can possibly be this stupid.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Not mutations, and we aren't going there again.  Arguing science with one as dumb as you, who rejects it, is not worth my time.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to it. *Li*b*e*rals are much more insane than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
Click to expand...


How are they NOT protected?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> 
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than XX or XY, they are anomalies.  When are you going to stop trying to equate birth defects and genetic mutations to transgendered people?  They are not the same thing, you know?  Seriously, nobody can possibly be this stupid.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mutations, and we aren't going there again.  Arguing science with one as dumb as you, who rejects it, is not worth my time.
Click to expand...


Yes, genetic mutations is what they are.  There is something WRONG with them.  They have a genetic disease, kind of like you!


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than XX or XY, they are anomalies.  When are you going to stop trying to equate birth defects and genetic mutations to transgendered people?  They are not the same thing, you know?  *Seriously, nobody can possibly be this stupid*.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Oh I disagree completely! Apparently you have never met a liberal...


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to it. *Li*b*e*rals are much more insane than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they NOT protected?
Click to expand...

They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to it. *Li*b*e*rals are much more insane than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they NOT protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.
Click to expand...


How are they not protected?  Explain.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to it. *Li*b*e*rals are much more insane than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they NOT protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
Click to expand...

Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.

You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than XX or XY, they are anomalies.  When are you going to stop trying to equate birth defects and genetic mutations to transgendered people?  They are not the same thing, you know?  Seriously, nobody can possibly be this stupid.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mutations, and we aren't going there again.  Arguing science with one as dumb as you, who rejects it, is not worth my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, genetic mutations is what they are.  There is something WRONG with them.  They have a genetic disease, kind of like you!
Click to expand...

"A gene mutation is a permanent alteration in the *DNA* sequence that makes up a gene, such that the sequence differs from what is found in most people. *Mutations range in size; they can affect anywhere from a single DNA building block (base pair) to a large segment of a chromosome that includes multiple genes."*


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to it. *Li*b*e*rals are much more insane than that.
> 
> 
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they NOT protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
Click to expand...


That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> 
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than XX or XY, they are anomalies.  When are you going to stop trying to equate birth defects and genetic mutations to transgendered people?  They are not the same thing, you know?  Seriously, nobody can possibly be this stupid.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mutations, and we aren't going there again.  Arguing science with one as dumb as you, who rejects it, is not worth my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, genetic mutations is what they are.  There is something WRONG with them.  They have a genetic disease, kind of like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A gene mutation is a permanent alteration in the *DNA* sequence that makes up a gene, such that the sequence differs from what is found in most people. *Mutations range in size; they can affect anywhere from a single DNA building block (base pair) to a large segment of a chromosome that includes multiple genes."*
Click to expand...


Yes, and that is what chromosomal anomalies are, you dumb bitch!  Lol.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Prayer should be fine on the football field, I haven't heard contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've missed some thing then my friend. A coach was actually fired recently for praying. He didn't even make the team pray. He would just pray himself. They said he couldn't do that on the football field. That's how insane liberals have gotten in day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From just this past season....
> 
> Bremerton High School coach placed on leave for praying on field - CNN.com
> 
> Our Culture 'Denies God' but 'Gives the Devil a TV Show'
> 
> High school football coach on leave for praying attends game, prays with spectators | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... Personally I think it is BS and that guy should be able to do his prayer and players should be able to join if they want. To allow this though would also mean it would be ok for a coach to drop a matt and pray to Allah if that is his ritual after the game... Perhaps call to prayer over the loud speakers?  Where do we draw the line? Thus the dilemma.
> 
> My cousin has been a Christian missionary and preacher since she was in college and her child is now in a classroom with a Buddhist teacher who, isn't necessarily teaching the religion, but has made some passive comments validating the effectiveness of mediation. My cousin is freaking out because she does not feel that it is the schools place to introduce, promote, or practice other religions to her child, that is the choice of her, the parent. I personally would be OK with my child being exposed to all of this as I think this is part of life and learning, however, I also see the shitstorm this can cause for many other parents and if I were the school or government i'd probably be forced to apply policy that separates religion from schools if I wanted to keep the peace.
> 
> Apologies for the off topic post to the thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a very valid case on both sides. The only thing I would say is that liberals in general are being incredibly hypocritical on this subject. They have taken liberal indoctrination to the _extreme_ in the classroom yet they fear someone introducing something to _their_ children.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public. Liberals, like myself, may impose a more strict, conservative, traditional set of values with my family (which I do), but I have different views on public policy as I recognize that people have differences and though I might not agree with all the differences, I feel they have the right to live they way they want to live. To me this is the heart of what America is...  It does produce, as you point out, a perception of hypocrisy in the Liberal agenda, if you look at it that way... but I believe there are higher principles of liberty and freedom at the root. 

Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> X0
> XXY
> XXX
> XYY
> XYYY
> XXXX
> XXXY
> XY females
> XX males
> and the Intersexed
> 
> All have rights.  The questions is, what sex are they?  Once you work that out the next puzzle is gender, what does their brain tell them they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than XX or XY, they are anomalies.  When are you going to stop trying to equate birth defects and genetic mutations to transgendered people?  They are not the same thing, you know?  Seriously, nobody can possibly be this stupid.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mutations, and we aren't going there again.  Arguing science with one as dumb as you, who rejects it, is not worth my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, genetic mutations is what they are.  There is something WRONG with them.  They have a genetic disease, kind of like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A gene mutation is a permanent alteration in the *DNA* sequence that makes up a gene, such that the sequence differs from what is found in most people. *Mutations range in size; they can affect anywhere from a single DNA building block (base pair) to a large segment of a chromosome that includes multiple genes."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and that is what chromosomal anomalies are, you dumb bitch!  Lol.
Click to expand...

No.  An extra chromosome is a trisomy, not a mutation.  That's why it has the funny name.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> “As Mankind becomes more liberal, they will be more apt to allow that all those who conduct themselves as worthy members of the community are equally entitled to the protections of civil government. I hope ever to see America among the foremost nations of justice and liberality.” — George Washington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they NOT protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
Click to expand...

It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?


You talking about the Jacksons?  There is proof right there that you can be black or white!


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape victims and their advocates oppose you.
> 
> Once again, you are wrong with nowhere to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Society does not allow the mentally ill to set the rules. Sorry chief.
> 
> In addition, society does not allow the 0.3% to set the rules. Either way you look at this, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it's an XXXYZABC female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have XXXY.  They are male, kind of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the ABC123s?  Don't they have any rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talking about the Jacksons?  There is proof right there that you can be black or white!
> View attachment 76728
Click to expand...


He looked so much better before he ruined himself with all that unnecessary surgery.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they NOT protected?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
Click to expand...


Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.  

Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
Click to expand...

I already have explained it.

Don't waste my time.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not protected, at least well, from morons like you who panic at the idea of transgenderism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
Click to expand...

They can't. Which is why liberals have to scream "racist" and accuse people of other heinous things. It's impossible to make a rational/logical case for an irrational, emotional belief.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have explained it.
> 
> Don't waste my time.
Click to expand...


No you have explained nothing.  You accused me of beating up transsexuals.  If someone beats one of them up, then they have the same "protections" that anyone else has, you dumbass.


----------



## Jack4jill

Rottweiler said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they not protected?  Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't. Which is why liberals have to scream "racist" and accuse people of other heinous things. It's impossible to make a rational/logical case for an irrational, emotional belief.
Click to expand...

Believing you are a duck is irrational.  Knowing your brain is telling you that your body and gender don't match?  That is the real world.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have explained it.
> 
> Don't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have explained nothing.  You accused me of beating up transsexuals.  If someone beats one of them up, then they have the same "protections" that anyone else has, you dumbass.
Click to expand...

I said, you don't have to use fists to beat on someone.

Hatred of them, and the denial of their reality, is more enough.

For your sake, not theirs, early surgery is necessary.  You can only think in black or white, boy or girl.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> 
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have explained it.
> 
> Don't waste my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have explained nothing.  You accused me of beating up transsexuals.  If someone beats one of them up, then they have the same "protections" that anyone else has, you dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said, you don't have to use fists to beat on someone.
> 
> Hatred of them, and the denial of their reality, is more enough.
> 
> For your sake, not theirs, early surgery is necessary.  You can only think in black or white, boy or girl.
Click to expand...


Who hates them?  

Wrong again.  I like all kinds of colors.   

Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.


Wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you assholes beat on them, literally sometimes.
> 
> You also deny their reality, while having no understanding of what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't. Which is why liberals have to scream "racist" and accuse people of other heinous things. It's impossible to make a rational/logical case for an irrational, emotional belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believing you are a duck is irrational.  Knowing your brain is telling you that your body and gender don't match?  That is the real world.
Click to expand...

It's the same thing. If you're a person and you believe you're a duck - you have a mental illness. If you're a man and you think you're a woman, you have a mental illness. It's the exact same thing.


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.

You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is against the law.  So they are afforded the same "protections" as anyone else, you dumb bitch!  (to use your words )
> 
> 
> 
> It might be against the law to actually beat on them, but you have no problem doing just as much damage without closed fists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence that I beat up transsexuals?  Stop accusing people of committing crimes, as that is against the rules!  Do I look like the kind of person that goes around beating people up?  You are a complete moron.
> 
> Now, why don't you explain how the law does not apply to them equally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can't. Which is why liberals have to scream "racist" and accuse people of other heinous things. It's impossible to make a rational/logical case for an irrational, emotional belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believing you are a duck is irrational.  Knowing your brain is telling you that your body and gender don't match?  That is the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same thing. If you're a person and you believe you're a duck - you have a mental illness. If you're a man and you think you're a woman, you have a mental illness. It's the exact same thing.
Click to expand...


That's what I believe.  There are some people who THINK they would like to be dogs and cats too!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 76733
Click to expand...


They have a genetic anomaly.  Derrrrrr.  How many more times does that have to be explained to you?  They are NOT "normal representatives."  99.9% of transsexuals do not have these anomalies.  Try again.


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
Click to expand...

Learn liberalism.

liberalism | politics


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 76733
Click to expand...


When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
Click to expand...


Learn life and reality.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> You can only think in black or white, boy or girl.



That's because that _is_ reality. Liberals always want to pretend that life is one monumentally complicated thing simply because it's way to explain their irrational beliefs. Just look at math. Math is pretty black and white. Straight forward. Not much too it. So what do liberals do? They go and create "Common Core Math". They literally take something so easy and quick and they turn it into a long, complex, painful experience.

My niece, having never been taught anything different, thought it was the best math in the world. So I challenged her. Told her to pick the numbers she wanted to divide (giving her a major advantage). I had the answer before she even completed drawing her grid for her division problem (they have to draw these asinine grids to divide in common core math). Her jaw was literally wide open in amazement. She thought it was some anomaly so she challenged me several more times. Each time - same exact results.

I simply said to her "welcome to liberalism sweetheart. Where everything becomes less efficient". One of many examples of how liberalism is a failed ideology.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> They have a genetic anomaly.


No.

*intersex*

[in-ter-seks]  Biology



 Examples 
 Word Origin 
noun
1.
an individual having reproductive organs or external sexual characteristics of both male and female.
adjective
2.
noting or relating to such an individual; intersexual.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a genetic anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> *intersex*
> 
> [in-ter-seks]  Biology
> 
> 
> 
> Examples
> Word Origin
> noun
> 1.
> an individual having reproductive organs or external sexual characteristics of both male and female.
> adjective
> 2.
> noting or relating to such an individual; intersexual.
Click to expand...


That is a rare genetic anomaly for the 1000th time.  Does this need to be hammered into your thick stupid skull?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn life and reality.
Click to expand...

Life and reality show the we don't just have what you believe, only boys and girls.  Some are both.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a genetic anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> *intersex*
> 
> [in-ter-seks]  Biology
> 
> 
> 
> Examples
> Word Origin
> noun
> 1.
> an individual having reproductive organs or external sexual characteristics of both male and female.
> adjective
> 2.
> noting or relating to such an individual; intersexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a rare genetic anomaly for the 1000th time.  Does this need to be hammered into your thick stupid skull?
Click to expand...

No, it is not.

And it's not that rare.

"Here's what we do know: If you ask experts at medical centers how often a child is born so noticeably atypical in terms of genitalia that a specialist in sex differentiation is called in, the number comes out to about 1 in 1500 to 1 in 2000 births."


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
Click to expand...

Well clearly that was written by a liberal. I've never seen a more absurd or hilarious "definition" of liberalism. When they start that liberalism is about "the individual" I spit out my drink. Liberalism is about the _collective_. Anyone denying that is flat out lying.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn life and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life and reality show the we don't just have what you believe, only boys and girls.  Some are both.
Click to expand...


Only ones who have a rare genetic anomaly/mutation, in other words . . . a DISEASE.  What does this have to do with transsexuals?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 76733
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?
Click to expand...

Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.

It's all looks, at least for your kind that is.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a genetic anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> *intersex*
> 
> [in-ter-seks]  Biology
> 
> 
> 
> Examples
> Word Origin
> noun
> 1.
> an individual having reproductive organs or external sexual characteristics of both male and female.
> adjective
> 2.
> noting or relating to such an individual; intersexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a rare genetic anomaly for the 1000th time.  Does this need to be hammered into your thick stupid skull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> And it's not that rare.
> 
> "Here's what we do know: If you ask experts at medical centers how often a child is born so noticeably atypical in terms of genitalia that a specialist in sex differentiation is called in, the number comes out to about 1 in 1500 to 1 in 2000 births."
Click to expand...


It is rare and those are diseases, you stupid fuck.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn life and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life and reality show the we don't just have what you believe, only boys and girls.  Some are both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only ones who have a rare genetic anomaly/mutation, in other words . . . a DISEASE.  What does this have to do with transsexuals?
Click to expand...

It has to do with how many sexes do we have, and how many genders.  The answer is not two.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy or girl?  Correct.  There are only boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 76733
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
Click to expand...


Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn life and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life and reality show the we don't just have what you believe, only boys and girls.  Some are both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only ones who have a rare genetic anomaly/mutation, in other words . . . a DISEASE.  What does this have to do with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with how many sexes do we have, and how many genders.  The answer is not two.
Click to expand...


Yes, just two, and those with genetic mutations have nothing to do with transsexuals.  Transsexuals do not have these anomalies.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a genetic anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> *intersex*
> 
> [in-ter-seks]  Biology
> 
> 
> 
> Examples
> Word Origin
> noun
> 1.
> an individual having reproductive organs or external sexual characteristics of both male and female.
> adjective
> 2.
> noting or relating to such an individual; intersexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a rare genetic anomaly for the 1000th time.  Does this need to be hammered into your thick stupid skull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> And it's not that rare.
> 
> "Here's what we do know: If you ask experts at medical centers how often a child is born so noticeably atypical in terms of genitalia that a specialist in sex differentiation is called in, the number comes out to about 1 in 1500 to 1 in 2000 births."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is rare and those are diseases, you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

No, they are not.

And 1 in 1,500 or 2,000?  Hardly rare.

Rare is 1 in a million, and even then we'd have 7,000.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 76733
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
Click to expand...

Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn life and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life and reality show the we don't just have what you believe, only boys and girls.  Some are both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only ones who have a rare genetic anomaly/mutation, in other words . . . a DISEASE.  What does this have to do with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with how many sexes do we have, and how many genders.  The answer is not two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, just two, and those with genetic mutations have nothing to do with transsexuals.  Transsexuals do not have these anomalies.
Click to expand...

How do you know?

Right, you don't.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not wrong.  YOU are just delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76733
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
Click to expand...


Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn life and reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Life and reality show the we don't just have what you believe, only boys and girls.  Some are both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only ones who have a rare genetic anomaly/mutation, in other words . . . a DISEASE.  What does this have to do with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with how many sexes do we have, and how many genders.  The answer is not two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, just two, and those with genetic mutations have nothing to do with transsexuals.  Transsexuals do not have these anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Right, you don't.
Click to expand...


Most transsexuals do not have anything physically wrong with them.  They like to wear dresses.  That is why they were considered insane before the last few years.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life and reality show the we don't just have what you believe, only boys and girls.  Some are both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones who have a rare genetic anomaly/mutation, in other words . . . a DISEASE.  What does this have to do with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with how many sexes do we have, and how many genders.  The answer is not two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, just two, and those with genetic mutations have nothing to do with transsexuals.  Transsexuals do not have these anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Right, you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most transsexuals do not have anything physically wrong with them.  They like to wear dresses.  That is why they were considered insane before the last few years.
Click to expand...

Transsexuals are not insane, they are in the wrong bodies according to their brains and it is the brain that tells you what gender you are.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
Click to expand...

As I said, looks, and easily fixed.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
Click to expand...


No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you stop trying to compare very RARE genetic anomalies/mutations with transsexuals?
> 
> 
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
Click to expand...


Here, maybe this will help you out a little in your confusion about men and women.  

My Family Talk :: Solid Answers :: Physical Differences Between Men and Women

Men and women differ in countless ways, many of which they aren't even conscious of. Here are just a few of those differences:

1) A woman has greater constitutional vitality, perhaps because of her unique chromosomal pattern. Normally, she outlives a man by three or four years in the U.S. Females simply have a stronger hold on life than males, even in the uterus. More than 140 male babies are conceived for every 100 females; by the time birth occurs, the ratio is 105 to 100, with the rest of the males dying in spontaneous abortions.

2) Men have a higher incidence of death from almost every disease except three: benign tumors, disorders related to female reproduction, and breast cancer.

3) Men have a higher rate of basal metabolism than women.

4) The sexes differ in skeletal structure, women having a shorter head, broader face, less protruding chin, shorter legs, and longer trunk. The first finger of a woman's hand is usually longer than the third; with men the reverse is true. Boys' teeth last longer than do those of girls.

5) Women have a larger stomach, kidneys, liver, and appendix, and smaller lungs than men.

6 Women have three very important physiological functions totally absent in men--menstruation, pregnancy, and lactation. Each of these mechanisms influences behavior and feelings significantly. Female hormonal patterns are more complex and varied. The glands work differently in the two sexes. For example, a woman's thyroid is larger and more active; it enlarges during menstruation and pregnancy, which makes her more prone to goiter, provides resistance to cold, and is associated with the smooth skin, relatively hairless body, and the thin layer of subcutaneous fat that are important elements in the concept of personal beauty. Women are also more responsive emotionally, laughing and crying more readily.

7) Women's blood contains more water (20 percent fewer red cells). Since red cells supply oxygen to the body, she tires more easily and is more prone to faint. Her constitutional viability is therefore strictly a long-range matter. When the working day in British factories, under wartime conditions, was increased from ten to twelve hours, accidents among women increased 150 percent; the rate of accidents among men did not increase significantly.

8) Men are 50 percent stronger than women in brute strength.

9) Women's hearts beat more rapidly than those of men (80 versus 72 beats per minute). Their blood pressure (ten points lower than men) varies more from minute to minute, but they have much less tendency to high blood pressure--at least until after menopause.

10) Female lung capacity is about 30 percent less than in males*.*

11) Women can withstand high temperatures better than men because their metabolism slows down less.

12) Men and women differ in every cell of their bodies because they carry a differing chromosomal pattern. The implications of those genetic components range from obvious to extremely subtle. For example, when researchers visited high school and college campuses to study behavior of the sexes, they observed that males and females even transported their books in different ways. The young men tended to carry them at their sides with their arms looped over the top. Women and girls, by contrast, usually cradled their books at their breasts, in much the same way they would a baby.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
Click to expand...

Absolutely looks.  No question.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
Click to expand...


I already posted the differences between men and women for you.  If you are too retarded to understand and incapable of learning, that is your own issue.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
Click to expand...


Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never, because it means you can't actually say who is male and who is female.
> 
> It's all looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, maybe this will help you out a little in your confusion about men and women.
> 
> My Family Talk :: Solid Answers :: Physical Differences Between Men and Women
> 
> Men and women differ in countless ways, many of which they aren't even conscious of. Here are just a few of those differences:
> 
> 1) A woman has greater constitutional vitality, perhaps because of her unique chromosomal pattern. Normally, she outlives a man by three or four years in the U.S. Females simply have a stronger hold on life than males, even in the uterus. More than 140 male babies are conceived for every 100 females; by the time birth occurs, the ratio is 105 to 100, with the rest of the males dying in spontaneous abortions.
> 
> 2) Men have a higher incidence of death from almost every disease except three: benign tumors, disorders related to female reproduction, and breast cancer.
> 
> 3) Men have a higher rate of basal metabolism than women.
> 
> 4) The sexes differ in skeletal structure, women having a shorter head, broader face, less protruding chin, shorter legs, and longer trunk. The first finger of a woman's hand is usually longer than the third; with men the reverse is true. Boys' teeth last longer than do those of girls.
> 
> 5) Women have a larger stomach, kidneys, liver, and appendix, and smaller lungs than men.
> 
> 6 Women have three very important physiological functions totally absent in men--menstruation, pregnancy, and lactation. Each of these mechanisms influences behavior and feelings significantly. Female hormonal patterns are more complex and varied. The glands work differently in the two sexes. For example, a woman's thyroid is larger and more active; it enlarges during menstruation and pregnancy, which makes her more prone to goiter, provides resistance to cold, and is associated with the smooth skin, relatively hairless body, and the thin layer of subcutaneous fat that are important elements in the concept of personal beauty. Women are also more responsive emotionally, laughing and crying more readily.
> 
> 7) Women's blood contains more water (20 percent fewer red cells). Since red cells supply oxygen to the body, she tires more easily and is more prone to faint. Her constitutional viability is therefore strictly a long-range matter. When the working day in British factories, under wartime conditions, was increased from ten to twelve hours, accidents among women increased 150 percent; the rate of accidents among men did not increase significantly.
> 
> 8) Men are 50 percent stronger than women in brute strength.
> 
> 9) Women's hearts beat more rapidly than those of men (80 versus 72 beats per minute). Their blood pressure (ten points lower than men) varies more from minute to minute, but they have much less tendency to high blood pressure--at least until after menopause.
> 
> 10) Female lung capacity is about 30 percent less than in males*.*
> 
> 11) Women can withstand high temperatures better than men because their metabolism slows down less.
> 
> 12) Men and women differ in every cell of their bodies because they carry a differing chromosomal pattern. The implications of those genetic components range from obvious to extremely subtle. For example, when researchers visited high school and college campuses to study behavior of the sexes, they observed that males and females even transported their books in different ways. The young men tended to carry them at their sides with their arms looped over the top. Women and girls, by contrast, usually cradled their books at their breasts, in much the same way they would a baby.
Click to expand...

I should have known, the right-wing Christian propaganda people, not that all of that is wrong.

They also hate transgender people, as if God couldn't create them.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the differences between men and women for you.  If you are too retarded to understand and incapable of learning, that is your own issue.
Click to expand...

We are much more alike than different.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
Click to expand...

That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.

Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
Click to expand...


I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the differences between men and women for you.  If you are too retarded to understand and incapable of learning, that is your own issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are much more alike than different.
Click to expand...


In some ways we are alike, and in some ways we are different.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted the differences between men and women for you.  If you are too retarded to understand and incapable of learning, that is your own issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are much more alike than different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some ways we are alike, and in some ways we are different.
Click to expand...

In the vast majority of cases, we are the same.  Just drop it.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
Click to expand...

So is he transgender if he has it cut off, yes or no?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
Click to expand...

Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!


----------



## Jack4jill

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
Click to expand...

Not gonna happen.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
Click to expand...


Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not just looks.  LEARN SOMETHING, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he transgender if he has it cut off, yes or no?
Click to expand...


I don't really care, but I don't accept that as normal.  It is a mental illness.


----------



## Tilly

Methinks Jack is messing with diagnoses and stats for his lgbtqxxyyzz agenda.

Anne Fausto-Sterling s suggestion that the prevalence of intersex might be as high as 1.7% has attracted wide attention in both the scholarly press and the popular media. Many reviewers are not aware that this figure includes conditions which most clinicians do not recognize as intersex, such as Klinefelter syndrome, Turner syndrome, and late-onset adrenal hyperplasia. If the term intersex is to retain any meaning, the term should be restricted to those conditions in which chromosomal sex is inconsistent with phenotypic sex, or in which the phenotype is not classifiable as either male or female. 

*Applying this more precise definition, the true prevalence of intersex is seen to be about 0.018%, almost 100 times lower than Fausto-Sterling s estimate of 1.7%.*

PMID:

12476264

[PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
How common is intersex? a response to Anne Fausto-Sterling.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
Click to expand...

What business is it of yours if they do?

Right, none.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely looks.  No question.
> View attachment 76738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he transgender if he has it cut off, yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care, but I don't accept that as normal.  It is a mental illness.
Click to expand...

Not normal and also not a mental illness.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
Click to expand...


You people are making it everyone's business.


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Methinks Jack is messing with diagnoses and stats for his lgbtqxxyyzz agenda.
> 
> Anne Fausto-Sterling s suggestion that the prevalence of intersex might be as high as 1.7% has attracted wide attention in both the scholarly press and the popular media. Many reviewers are not aware that this figure includes conditions which most clinicians do not recognize as intersex, such as Klinefelter syndrome, Turner syndrome, and late-onset adrenal hyperplasia. If the term intersex is to retain any meaning, the term should be restricted to those conditions in which chromosomal sex is inconsistent with phenotypic sex, or in which the phenotype is not classifiable as either male or female.
> 
> *Applying this more precise definition, the true prevalence of intersex is seen to be about 0.018%, almost 100 times lower than Fausto-Sterling s estimate of 1.7%.*
> 
> PMID:
> 
> 12476264
> 
> [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
> How common is intersex? a response to Anne Fausto-Sterling.  - PubMed - NCBI


You have a brand new baby and you can't tell, by looking, what sex it is?  What would you like to call that, clam chowder?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again as it says in the caption, this is a person with a RARE chromosomal disorder.  It even says it is a MAN, you tard.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he transgender if he has it cut off, yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care, but I don't accept that as normal.  It is a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not normal and also not a mental illness.
Click to expand...


Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
Click to expand...

No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he is a man. an XX male.  We also have XY females.
> 
> 
> Tell us, if he wanted to cut off his dick and be female, would you approve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he transgender if he has it cut off, yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care, but I don't accept that as normal.  It is a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not normal and also not a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.
Click to expand...

Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.

Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many differences between men and women besides looks, you dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are, because gender isn't what's in your underpants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it also includes that.  Men have a penis.  Women have a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, looks, and easily fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, maybe this will help you out a little in your confusion about men and women.
> 
> My Family Talk :: Solid Answers :: Physical Differences Between Men and Women
> 
> Men and women differ in countless ways, many of which they aren't even conscious of. Here are just a few of those differences:
> 
> 1) A woman has greater constitutional vitality, perhaps because of her unique chromosomal pattern. Normally, she outlives a man by three or four years in the U.S. Females simply have a stronger hold on life than males, even in the uterus. More than 140 male babies are conceived for every 100 females; by the time birth occurs, the ratio is 105 to 100, with the rest of the males dying in spontaneous abortions.
> 
> 2) Men have a higher incidence of death from almost every disease except three: benign tumors, disorders related to female reproduction, and breast cancer.
> 
> 3) Men have a higher rate of basal metabolism than women.
> 
> 4) The sexes differ in skeletal structure, women having a shorter head, broader face, less protruding chin, shorter legs, and longer trunk. The first finger of a woman's hand is usually longer than the third; with men the reverse is true. Boys' teeth last longer than do those of girls.
> 
> 5) Women have a larger stomach, kidneys, liver, and appendix, and smaller lungs than men.
> 
> 6 Women have three very important physiological functions totally absent in men--menstruation, pregnancy, and lactation. Each of these mechanisms influences behavior and feelings significantly. Female hormonal patterns are more complex and varied. The glands work differently in the two sexes. For example, a woman's thyroid is larger and more active; it enlarges during menstruation and pregnancy, which makes her more prone to goiter, provides resistance to cold, and is associated with the smooth skin, relatively hairless body, and the thin layer of subcutaneous fat that are important elements in the concept of personal beauty. Women are also more responsive emotionally, laughing and crying more readily.
> 
> 7) Women's blood contains more water (20 percent fewer red cells). Since red cells supply oxygen to the body, she tires more easily and is more prone to faint. Her constitutional viability is therefore strictly a long-range matter. When the working day in British factories, under wartime conditions, was increased from ten to twelve hours, accidents among women increased 150 percent; the rate of accidents among men did not increase significantly.
> 
> 8) Men are 50 percent stronger than women in brute strength.
> 
> 9) Women's hearts beat more rapidly than those of men (80 versus 72 beats per minute). Their blood pressure (ten points lower than men) varies more from minute to minute, but they have much less tendency to high blood pressure--at least until after menopause.
> 
> 10) Female lung capacity is about 30 percent less than in males*.*
> 
> 11) Women can withstand high temperatures better than men because their metabolism slows down less.
> 
> 12) Men and women differ in every cell of their bodies because they carry a differing chromosomal pattern. The implications of those genetic components range from obvious to extremely subtle. For example, when researchers visited high school and college campuses to study behavior of the sexes, they observed that males and females even transported their books in different ways. The young men tended to carry them at their sides with their arms looped over the top. Women and girls, by contrast, usually cradled their books at their breasts, in much the same way they would a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have known, the right-wing Christian propaganda people, not that all of that is wrong.
> 
> They also hate transgender people, as if God couldn't create them.
Click to expand...


All of those are medical facts.  Lol.  Like I've told you, there are a LOT of differences between men and women.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> 
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
Click to expand...


No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
Click to expand...

People like Jack aren't happy to be accepted. They want to destroy the very notion that men and women are different and that there are two sexes and genders. All part of the agenda.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve or disapprove.  This is a person with an abnormality and not a transgendered person.  Sometimes the penis may not even WORK in such cases!
> 
> 
> 
> So is he transgender if he has it cut off, yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care, but I don't accept that as normal.  It is a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not normal and also not a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
Click to expand...


Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.


----------



## Jarhead

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is he transgender if he has it cut off, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care, but I don't accept that as normal.  It is a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not normal and also not a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
Click to expand...

Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.


----------



## Jarhead

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
Click to expand...

the riony?

Women fought for the right to wear pants in the workplace...and fought to interview male athletes in the locker room....and now men are fighting for the right to wear a dress and pee in the girls room.


----------



## ChrisL

Jarhead said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care, but I don't accept that as normal.  It is a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> Not normal and also not a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
Click to expand...


Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.


----------



## ChrisL

Jarhead said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the riony?
> 
> Women fought for the right to wear pants in the workplace...and fought to interview male athletes in the locker room....and now men are fighting for the right to wear a dress and pee in the girls room.
Click to expand...


That still doesn't make you a woman!


----------



## ChrisL

If some of you want to put on a dress and prance around looking like clowns, go for it!  Just don't try to FORCE everyone else into accepting that as normal and not weird!!!


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.



Frankly, I just do see it as "oppression" to require a person to use the correct facility of their biological gender. They still have a restroom to use and it is not "separate but equal". It's the correct restroom. I have two daughters and I simply refuse to allow men to violate their private space.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.



It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.

For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.

Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.

Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children... Please... Agree to disagree... This is getting crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
Click to expand...

Those with normal brains know we don't just have two sexes, and two genders.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those with normal brians know we don't just have twp sexes, and two genders.
Click to expand...


Normal brians?  Lol.  Nope, there are only TWO sexes.  Anything outside of that is an anomaly, a defect.


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
Click to expand...


That's a good point.  They do try to force themselves onto everyone else.  It gets tiresome.


----------



## P@triot

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those with normal brians know we don't just have twp sexes, and two genders.
Click to expand...

Really? We don't? Then please name the third or fourth. When I fill out _any_ form I am presented with two choices: male or female. Please tell me what the third or more choices are and then explain to us why they aren't on a single form in the _world_. Not on a birth certificate. Not on a job application. Nothing.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I just do see it as "oppression" to require a person to use the correct facility of their biological gender. They still have a restroom to use and it is not "separate but equal". It's the correct restroom. I have two daughters and I simply refuse to allow men to violate their private space.
Click to expand...

I agree and acknowledge the very valid objections to "men in the womens room" concerns that many are voicing. All this crazy talk about chromosomes is besides the point... Yes some people are born with genetic abnormalities, but there are also many that are born with normal genetics and the mental disorder/dysphoria of feeling like they are in the wrong body... There are also crossdressers, perverts, and criminals out there that may try to abuse this policy... 

All things considered, I think the "right" can be a little more tolerant of the people that truly have gender identity dysphoria as they struggle greatly with this... It's going to be more than a simple penis/vagina thing... Treatment should be developed and preventative measures taken first but in some cases transition may support mental health. In this case I don't believe these people create a threat using the restroom they look and identify with and it is more so a threat and invasion of privacy for them to use the opposite restroom of their identity. A transition process needs to be laid out though.  

The Left needs to recognize the valid concerns of males abusing this policy and invading the privacy of females in the restroom (privacy of males too I guess but this seems to be more of a female issue).  I've said many times, I hate the fact that they government is now involved in which bathroom we use. Too many whiney little bitches out there, on BOTH sides.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  They do try to force themselves onto everyone else.  It gets tiresome.
Click to expand...

That's why I hate liberalism so much. I've always said I could care less if they would uphold individual freedom. But they don't. They piss on the Constitution and force all of America into their collective nonsense. It's just communism under another name.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I just do see it as "oppression" to require a person to use the correct facility of their biological gender. They still have a restroom to use and it is not "separate but equal". It's the correct restroom. I have two daughters and I simply refuse to allow men to violate their private space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and acknowledge the very valid objections to "men in the womens room" concerns that many are voicing. All this crazy talk about chromosomes is besides the point... Yes some people are born with genetic abnormalities, but there are also many that are born with normal genetics and the mental disorder/dysphoria of feeling like they are in the wrong body... There are also crossdressers, perverts, and criminals out there that may try to abuse this policy...
> 
> All things considered, I think the "right" can be a little more tolerant of the people that truly have gender identity dysphoria as they struggle greatly with this... It's going to be more than a simple penis/vagina thing... Treatment should be developed and preventative measures taken first but in some cases transition may support mental health. In this case I don't believe these people create a threat using the restroom they look and identify with and it is more so a threat and invasion of privacy for them to use the opposite restroom of their identity. A transition process needs to be laid out though.
> 
> The Left needs to recognize the valid concerns of males abusing this policy and invading the privacy of females in the restroom (privacy of males too I guess but this seems to be more of a female issue).  I've said many times, I hate the fact that they government is now involved in which bathroom we use. Too many whiney little bitches out there, on BOTH sides.
Click to expand...


Tolerant of it?  Meaning what exactly?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> All things considered, I think the "right" can be a little more tolerant of the people that truly have gender identity dysphoria as they struggle greatly with this...



I personally believe that that 0.3% needs to recognize that they are the extreme minority and that their personal problem should not become the problem of society. I don't believe my girls should be forced to endure something that uncomfortable just to appease 0.3% of the population. That's kind of crazy.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not normal and also not a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
Click to expand...

No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I just do see it as "oppression" to require a person to use the correct facility of their biological gender. They still have a restroom to use and it is not "separate but equal". It's the correct restroom. I have two daughters and I simply refuse to allow men to violate their private space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and acknowledge the very valid objections to "men in the womens room" concerns that many are voicing. All this crazy talk about chromosomes is besides the point... Yes some people are born with genetic abnormalities, but there are also many that are born with normal genetics and the mental disorder/dysphoria of feeling like they are in the wrong body... There are also crossdressers, perverts, and criminals out there that may try to abuse this policy...
> 
> All things considered, I think the "right" can be a little more tolerant of the people that truly have gender identity dysphoria as they struggle greatly with this... It's going to be more than a simple penis/vagina thing... Treatment should be developed and preventative measures taken first but in some cases transition may support mental health. In this case I don't believe these people create a threat using the restroom they look and identify with and it is more so a threat and invasion of privacy for them to use the opposite restroom of their identity. A transition process needs to be laid out though.
> 
> The Left needs to recognize the valid concerns of males abusing this policy and invading the privacy of females in the restroom (privacy of males too I guess but this seems to be more of a female issue).  I've said many times, I hate the fact that they government is now involved in which bathroom we use. Too many whiney little bitches out there, on BOTH sides.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't try to "beat them up."  I wouldn't call them names or treat them badly, but I do not have to accept their delusions as reality and I will not.  

Like others are saying, regarding the bathroom room thing, if someone assaults you in the bathroom, that is illegal, so they are protected.  I don't care what they "identify as."  I don't want THIS guy in the bathroom with me!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.
> 
> 
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
Click to expand...


You're the one with herpes and probably other STDs too, skank!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you.  I think it is a body dysmorphic syndrome.  It fits the description and the clinical symptomatology.
> 
> 
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
Click to expand...


It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with herpes and probably other STDs too, skank!
Click to expand...

Never had an STD, while you are an STD.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> 
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with herpes and probably other STDs too, skank!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had an STD, while you are an STD.
Click to expand...


You do have STDs, that's why you're so miserable.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to jack or jill, whatever.  THAT is the person who needs to understand that there are differences between men and women and that 99.9% of transsexuals just want to look good in their pretty dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those with normal brians know we don't just have twp sexes, and two genders.
Click to expand...

Normal 'brians'?
I'm almost afraid to ask


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syndrome, neither disease nor illness.
> 
> Phantom Limb Syndrome is also not a disease or an illness, and neither is Trisomy 21, Down Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
Click to expand...

No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I just do see it as "oppression" to require a person to use the correct facility of their biological gender. They still have a restroom to use and it is not "separate but equal". It's the correct restroom. I have two daughters and I simply refuse to allow men to violate their private space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and acknowledge the very valid objections to "men in the womens room" concerns that many are voicing. All this crazy talk about chromosomes is besides the point... Yes some people are born with genetic abnormalities, but there are also many that are born with normal genetics and the mental disorder/dysphoria of feeling like they are in the wrong body... There are also crossdressers, perverts, and criminals out there that may try to abuse this policy...
> 
> All things considered, I think the "right" can be a little more tolerant of the people that truly have gender identity dysphoria as they struggle greatly with this... It's going to be more than a simple penis/vagina thing... Treatment should be developed and preventative measures taken first but in some cases transition may support mental health. In this case I don't believe these people create a threat using the restroom they look and identify with and it is more so a threat and invasion of privacy for them to use the opposite restroom of their identity. A transition process needs to be laid out though.
> 
> The Left needs to recognize the valid concerns of males abusing this policy and invading the privacy of females in the restroom (privacy of males too I guess but this seems to be more of a female issue).  I've said many times, I hate the fact that they government is now involved in which bathroom we use. Too many whiney little bitches out there, on BOTH sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't try to "beat them up."  I wouldn't call them names or treat them badly, but I do not have to accept their delusions as reality and I will not.
> 
> Like others are saying, regarding the bathroom room thing, if someone assaults you in the bathroom, that is illegal, so they are protected.  I don't care what they "identify as."  I don't want THIS guy in the bathroom with me!
Click to expand...


In all honesty, I've been in my fair share of scraps in my day. I'm not exactly "timid". And I have to tell you - I don't want that guy in the bathroom with _me_. He looks like the serial killer Buffalo Bill from Silence of the Lambs. I'm actually afraid. And I'm never afraid.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> 
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with herpes and probably other STDs too, skank!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had an STD, while you are an STD.
Click to expand...


That picture I posted above is probably you.  Lol.  You are ugly!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> 
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
Click to expand...


Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> 
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
Click to expand...

A *syndrome* is a set of medical signs and symptoms that are correlated with each other and, often, with a specific disease. The word derives from the Greek σύνδρομον, meaning "concurrence".[1] In some instances a syndrome is so closely correlated with a pathogenesis or etiology that the words _syndrome_, _disease_, and _disorder_ end up being used interchangeably for them. This is especially true of genetically caused syndromes. For example, Down syndrome, Wolf–Hirschhorn syndrome, and Andersen syndrome are disorders with known pathogeneses, so each is more than just a set of signs and symptoms, despite the _syndrome_ nomenclature.

Syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours if they do?
> 
> Right, none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those with normal brians know we don't just have twp sexes, and two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal 'brians'?
> I'm almost afraid to ask
Click to expand...

Normal brains are not as dumb as those here.


----------



## Slade3200

Rottweiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
Click to expand...

Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:

I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared. 

Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that. 

I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are making it everyone's business.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those with normal brians know we don't just have twp sexes, and two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal 'brians'?
> I'm almost afraid to ask
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal brains are not as dumb as those here.
Click to expand...


You mean "brians."  Lol.  You are like the STD of this message board.  You are irritating and you never go away.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
Click to expand...

Very doubtful.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared.
> 
> Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that.
> 
> I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.
Click to expand...


They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very doubtful.
Click to expand...


More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  They do try to force themselves onto everyone else.  It gets tiresome.
Click to expand...

It may feel that way if you are in the traditional majority... If you are a minority i'm sure it feels quite the opposite.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
Click to expand...

Prove it?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  They do try to force themselves onto everyone else.  It gets tiresome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may feel that way if you are in the traditional majority... If you are a minority i'm sure it feels quite the opposite.
Click to expand...


How so?  Nobody forces them to do anything.  Their problems are their own.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  They do try to force themselves onto everyone else.  It gets tiresome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may feel that way if you are in the traditional majority... If you are a minority i'm sure it feels quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Nobody forces them to do anything.  Their problems are their own.
Click to expand...

People like you are their main problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> 
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
Click to expand...


Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .

Let me google that for you


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared.
> 
> Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that.
> 
> I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
Click to expand...

This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  They do try to force themselves onto everyone else.  It gets tiresome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may feel that way if you are in the traditional majority... If you are a minority i'm sure it feels quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Nobody forces them to do anything.  Their problems are their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you are their main problem.
Click to expand...


How so?  I should be irrelevant to them.  Not my problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared.
> 
> Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that.
> 
> I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared.
> 
> Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that.
> 
> I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
Click to expand...

They aren't. At all. Which is why J4J can't debate you at all!


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
Click to expand...

And the first link says, we don't have the data.

Fail.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  They do try to force themselves onto everyone else.  It gets tiresome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may feel that way if you are in the traditional majority... If you are a minority i'm sure it feels quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Nobody forces them to do anything.  Their problems are their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you are their main problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  I should be irrelevant to them.  Not my problem.
Click to expand...

Yes you should be, but you aren't.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.



  So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?

  Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...


You dumb ass.  Oh, and let's correct that to 49% more likely to have HIV.  

Transgender people are among the groups most affected by the HIV epidemic. The term ‘transgender’ refers to people whose gender identity and expression are different to the social expectations of gender. They may see themselves as male, female, gender non-conformist, or one of many other gender-variant categories. There are an estimated 15 million transgender people living around the world.1

The global picture of HIV among transgender people is varied – with HIV prevalence ranging from 8% to 68%.2 Transgender people are among the groups most affected by HIV, particularly in Latin America and Asia and the Pacific regions.

Generally, HIV prevalence among transgender women (people who are born as men but identify as being women) is higher than transgender men (people who are born as women but identify as being men). However, very little is known about transgender men and their vulnerability to HIV. Globally, it is estimated that around 19% of transgender women are living with HIV.3*They are also 49 times more likely to acquire HIV then all adults.*4

- See more at: Transgender people and HIV/AIDS | AVERT


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's you, making a big fucking deal about a small population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that would be you, making all kinds of wild claims that nobody with a brain would accept as reality.  If you want to dress like a woman, go ahead.  I am not obligated to you to accept you as "normal" or "healthy."  I don't owe you anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those with normal brians know we don't just have twp sexes, and two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal 'brians'?
> I'm almost afraid to ask
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal brains are not as dumb as those here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean "brians."  Lol.  You are like the STD of this message board.  You are irritating and you never go away.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it is a good observation and part of the nature of Liberalism. Conservatives can easily justify much of their agenda as they want to impose their personal values on the rest of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared.
> 
> Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that.
> 
> I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
Click to expand...

They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...


A 2009 report from the National Institutes of Health found that nearly a third of transgender Americans are HIV-positive. The study also indicated that many transgender women may not know their HIV status, due to a series of cultural, social, and economic barriers.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb ass.  Oh, and let's correct that to 49% more likely to have HIV.
> 
> Transgender people are among the groups most affected by the HIV epidemic. The term ‘transgender’ refers to people whose gender identity and expression are different to the social expectations of gender. They may see themselves as male, female, gender non-conformist, or one of many other gender-variant categories. There are an estimated 15 million transgender people living around the world.1
> 
> The global picture of HIV among transgender people is varied – with HIV prevalence ranging from 8% to 68%.2 Transgender people are among the groups most affected by HIV, particularly in Latin America and Asia and the Pacific regions.
> 
> Generally, HIV prevalence among transgender women (people who are born as men but identify as being women) is higher than transgender men (people who are born as women but identify as being men). However, very little is known about transgender men and their vulnerability to HIV. Globally, it is estimated that around 19% of transgender women are living with HIV.3*They are also 49 times more likely to acquire HIV then all adults.*4
> 
> - See more at: Transgender people and HIV/AIDS | AVERT
Click to expand...

Sex workers.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people view the world so differently through each individual set of eyes. I see the complete opposite of what you see. I see liberals desperate to impose their values on all of society. Liberals are all about the "collective". Conservatives are all about the individual.
> 
> For instance - conservatives strongly believe in the 2nd Amendment. But I've never heard any of them suggest that every American should be forced to carry a gun. Liberals strongly oppose the 2nd Amendment. But rather than simply not carrying a gun themselves, they want to make it so that nobody can carry a gun.
> 
> Conservatives strongly believe whatever you do in your bedroom is your business. Liberals want to bring everything out of the bedroom and force homosexuality and other deviant sexual behaviors on all of society. Legalize gay marriage. Have gay pride parades. Get it in everyone's face and demand that they accept it.
> 
> Pick an issue - and liberals want it to be forced on society (such as transgenders and bathrooms). Conservatives meanwhile want government out of everyone and want every thing to be determined by the _individual_ (other than absurd things like a male invading the private facilities of females).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared.
> 
> Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that.
> 
> I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.
Click to expand...


You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 2009 report from the National Institutes of Health found that nearly a third of transgender Americans are HIV-positive. The study also indicated that many transgender women may not know their HIV status, due to a series of cultural, social, and economic barriers.
Click to expand...

So?  And that's old data.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb ass.  Oh, and let's correct that to 49% more likely to have HIV.
> 
> Transgender people are among the groups most affected by the HIV epidemic. The term ‘transgender’ refers to people whose gender identity and expression are different to the social expectations of gender. They may see themselves as male, female, gender non-conformist, or one of many other gender-variant categories. There are an estimated 15 million transgender people living around the world.1
> 
> The global picture of HIV among transgender people is varied – with HIV prevalence ranging from 8% to 68%.2 Transgender people are among the groups most affected by HIV, particularly in Latin America and Asia and the Pacific regions.
> 
> Generally, HIV prevalence among transgender women (people who are born as men but identify as being women) is higher than transgender men (people who are born as women but identify as being men). However, very little is known about transgender men and their vulnerability to HIV. Globally, it is estimated that around 19% of transgender women are living with HIV.3*They are also 49 times more likely to acquire HIV then all adults.*4
> 
> - See more at: Transgender people and HIV/AIDS | AVERT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex workers.
Click to expand...


They are more likely to have STDs.  Period.  You were wrong AGAIN.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
Click to expand...

I'd rather not engage with you man, You are one of the most bigoted people that i've met on this board and I have no respect for your opinions or point of view. Move on to somebody else, i'm going to waste my time.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb ass.  Oh, and let's correct that to 49% more likely to have HIV.
> 
> Transgender people are among the groups most affected by the HIV epidemic. The term ‘transgender’ refers to people whose gender identity and expression are different to the social expectations of gender. They may see themselves as male, female, gender non-conformist, or one of many other gender-variant categories. There are an estimated 15 million transgender people living around the world.1
> 
> The global picture of HIV among transgender people is varied – with HIV prevalence ranging from 8% to 68%.2 Transgender people are among the groups most affected by HIV, particularly in Latin America and Asia and the Pacific regions.
> 
> Generally, HIV prevalence among transgender women (people who are born as men but identify as being women) is higher than transgender men (people who are born as women but identify as being men). However, very little is known about transgender men and their vulnerability to HIV. Globally, it is estimated that around 19% of transgender women are living with HIV.3*They are also 49 times more likely to acquire HIV then all adults.*4
> 
> - See more at: Transgender people and HIV/AIDS | AVERT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are more likely to have STDs.  Period.  You were wrong AGAIN.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb ass.  Oh, and let's correct that to 49% more likely to have HIV.
> 
> Transgender people are among the groups most affected by the HIV epidemic. The term ‘transgender’ refers to people whose gender identity and expression are different to the social expectations of gender. They may see themselves as male, female, gender non-conformist, or one of many other gender-variant categories. There are an estimated 15 million transgender people living around the world.1
> 
> The global picture of HIV among transgender people is varied – with HIV prevalence ranging from 8% to 68%.2 Transgender people are among the groups most affected by HIV, particularly in Latin America and Asia and the Pacific regions.
> 
> Generally, HIV prevalence among transgender women (people who are born as men but identify as being women) is higher than transgender men (people who are born as women but identify as being men). However, very little is known about transgender men and their vulnerability to HIV. Globally, it is estimated that around 19% of transgender women are living with HIV.3*They are also 49 times more likely to acquire HIV then all adults.*4
> 
> - See more at: Transgender people and HIV/AIDS | AVERT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are more likely to have STDs.  Period.  You were wrong AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


So?  You said prove it and I did.  So?  Now what are you going to be wrong about next?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is amusing how we all live in a different reality and can view the exact same situation so differently... One of my reasons for disputing the validity of religion, but thats a different discussion...  I'll take a stab at some of your comments:
> 
> I'm glad you brought up the gun issue, I do find it amusing that the Right uses the "it's not the gun its the criminal behind the gun" argument, right? No law is going to stop a criminal getting and using a gun... Yet, with the bathroom situation they think a law is going to stop a child molesting pervert from sneaking into a bathroom and molesting little kids.  I just think that argument is a joke, and it is ironic when the two are compared.
> 
> Gay marriage... Well that is easily a matter of equal rights. Perhaps the "in your face" aspect and forced acceptance is a valid objection, but that is the nature of protest, we saw that with both the blacks and women's rights movements as well. It's unfortunate that these groups need to go to these extremes to be heard and get action to be taken. But if you truly cared for individual rights as you claim the Right does, then you wouldn't oppress or deny gays from their right to live how they want to live... Instead you say, live they way you want in private but there is no place for it in our public society... It doesn't get much more oppressive than that.
> 
> I'll restate, without the loud "in your face" demonstrations and government action, then blacks and women would still not be able to vote, or have opportunity to work and live as an equal in our country. If our people and businesses practiced true actions of liberty, equality and respect for the races, religions, and individual differences we have with each other then there wouldn't be need for government intervention. We have proven to be piss poor at this, thus the debates, protests, rules and regulations that end up evolving our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
Click to expand...

No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the first link says, we don't have the data.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb ass.  Oh, and let's correct that to 49% more likely to have HIV.
> 
> Transgender people are among the groups most affected by the HIV epidemic. The term ‘transgender’ refers to people whose gender identity and expression are different to the social expectations of gender. They may see themselves as male, female, gender non-conformist, or one of many other gender-variant categories. There are an estimated 15 million transgender people living around the world.1
> 
> The global picture of HIV among transgender people is varied – with HIV prevalence ranging from 8% to 68%.2 Transgender people are among the groups most affected by HIV, particularly in Latin America and Asia and the Pacific regions.
> 
> Generally, HIV prevalence among transgender women (people who are born as men but identify as being women) is higher than transgender men (people who are born as women but identify as being men). However, very little is known about transgender men and their vulnerability to HIV. Globally, it is estimated that around 19% of transgender women are living with HIV.3*They are also 49 times more likely to acquire HIV then all adults.*4
> 
> - See more at: Transgender people and HIV/AIDS | AVERT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are more likely to have STDs.  Period.  You were wrong AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  You said prove it and I did.  So?  Now what are you going to be wrong about next?
Click to expand...

Didn't know you were going to use sex workers.

No matter.


----------



## Jack4jill

Looks are all that matter in this case.  The haters lose.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are diseases, mental and physical.
> 
> 
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
Click to expand...

Many conditions were classified syndromes back in the day because, although the signs and symptoms typically occurred together, the underlying cause was not yet known. Some former syndromes are now recognised in medicine, if not the media, as diseases. A syndrome becomes a disease when the aetiology of the typical signs and symptoms is understood and when disorder occurs in the anatomy and affects physiology. People still refer to AIDS as a syndrome, whilst most scientists refer to it as HIV disease, for example. There are also, of course, PC issues that often result in just leaving the syndrome label as is. 
Anyway, Downs is about chromosomal DISORDER just as are all the other examples of extra sexes you keep supplying to further your agenda.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb ass.  Oh, and let's correct that to 49% more likely to have HIV.
> 
> Transgender people are among the groups most affected by the HIV epidemic. The term ‘transgender’ refers to people whose gender identity and expression are different to the social expectations of gender. They may see themselves as male, female, gender non-conformist, or one of many other gender-variant categories. There are an estimated 15 million transgender people living around the world.1
> 
> The global picture of HIV among transgender people is varied – with HIV prevalence ranging from 8% to 68%.2 Transgender people are among the groups most affected by HIV, particularly in Latin America and Asia and the Pacific regions.
> 
> Generally, HIV prevalence among transgender women (people who are born as men but identify as being women) is higher than transgender men (people who are born as women but identify as being men). However, very little is known about transgender men and their vulnerability to HIV. Globally, it is estimated that around 19% of transgender women are living with HIV.3*They are also 49 times more likely to acquire HIV then all adults.*4
> 
> - See more at: Transgender people and HIV/AIDS | AVERT
> 
> 
> 
> Sex workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are more likely to have STDs.  Period.  You were wrong AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  You said prove it and I did.  So?  Now what are you going to be wrong about next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know you were going to use sex workers.
> 
> No matter.
Click to expand...


Who said that, you nutbar?  Look, you are the freak here, not me.    Get that straight.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
Click to expand...

OMG. How did you do that?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
> 
> 
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
Click to expand...


There is no problem.  They can have their issues.  No one else is obliged to accept them.  This is a free country.  We associate with who we choose to associate with in our personal lives.  No one said that they had to go and make themselves into freaks.  They CHOOSE to do that on their own.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered people are like 5x more likely to have STDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Very doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 9x more likely to have AIDS/HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are too stupid to use Google. . . .
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. How did you do that?
Click to expand...


It's a secret!  Shhh.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't treated unequally because that would be illegal and, as everyone knows, lawsuits would abound!
> 
> 
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
Click to expand...


You mean to say that what they want is to FORCE other people to accept them as the "gender" of their choice instead of what their biology dictates.


----------



## Tilly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
Click to expand...

Oh dear. That boy is also severely anorexic. He clearly has mental health issues and is being pandered to instead of being given the help he needs.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> All things considered, I think the "right" can be a little more tolerant of the people that truly have gender identity dysphoria as they struggle greatly with this.



  When it comes to allowing creepy male perverts into restrooms,locker rooms, showers, etc., with our wives, daughters sisters, and other female loved ones, then no, no man who has any vestige of worth will ever be _“tolerant”_ of that.  As men, we have a specific duty and responsibility to protect our womenfolk from this, and I cannot have any respect for any pathetic excuse for a man who would shirk this duty for the sake of being _“tolerant”_.

  Men do not belong in our women's private facilities, no matter what they think, or how they claim to “feel” or “identify”.  And no man of any worth will even think of compromising on this.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This statement wasn't specific to the Trans discussion. It was in response to the ideological differences between Liberals and  Conservatives. You aren't claiming that Blacks, Women, and Gays were never treated unequally are you?  Just look at history... Unequal and unfair treatment wasn't always illegal, it was common practice until the oppressed got loud enough to be heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to say that what they want is to FORCE other people to accept them as the "gender" of their choice instead of what their biology dictates.
Click to expand...

No just to live and let live... Pretty simple


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

*How absurd that this virtual non-event of transgenders molesting kids in public bathrooms has 4500 posts.  Life is very good in America under Obama if this is what people have to worry about.  I think people in Aleppo would love to have a public restroom that wasn't bombed out, much less worry about a sex-change person going after their kids in one.  I bet refugees somewhere out in the Mediterranean right now, crammed like sardines into a boat meant for 50 people, would laugh at this stupidity if they had the energy.  *


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sticking to the topic of the thread.  So how are transgendered people treated unequally in accordance with our laws?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to say that what they want is to FORCE other people to accept them as the "gender" of their choice instead of what their biology dictates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to live and let live... Pretty simple
Click to expand...


Obviously NOT.  They are trying to force people to accept what they want to be "seen" as.  That is the reality of the situation.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sex workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are more likely to have STDs.  Period.  You were wrong AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  You said prove it and I did.  So?  Now what are you going to be wrong about next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know you were going to use sex workers.
> 
> No matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said that, you nutbar?  Look, you are the freak here, not me.    Get that straight.
Click to expand...

Read your links next time.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are more likely to have STDs.  Period.  You were wrong AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  You said prove it and I did.  So?  Now what are you going to be wrong about next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know you were going to use sex workers.
> 
> No matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said that, you nutbar?  Look, you are the freak here, not me.    Get that straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your links next time.
Click to expand...


Again, your posts make no sense.  This goes to prove that you do indeed suffer from a mental disorder or DISEASE.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All things considered, I think the "right" can be a little more tolerant …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tolerant of it?  Meaning what exactly?
Click to expand...


  In this case, _“tolerant”_ means this…


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downs syndrome is NOT a disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many conditions were classified syndromes back in the day because, although the signs and symptoms typically occurred together, the underlying cause was not yet known. Some former syndromes are now recognised in medicine, if not the media, as diseases. A syndrome becomes a disease when the aetiology of the typical signs and symptoms is understood and when disorder occurs in the anatomy and affects physiology. People still refer to AIDS as a syndrome, whilst most scientists refer to it as HIV disease, for example. There are also, of course, PC issues that often result in just leaving the syndrome label as is.
> Anyway, Downs is about chromosomal DISORDER just as are all the other examples of extra sexes you keep supplying to further your agenda.
Click to expand...

Disorder, not mutation nor disease.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is it?  It is a genetic disease.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many conditions were classified syndromes back in the day because, although the signs and symptoms typically occurred together, the underlying cause was not yet known. Some former syndromes are now recognised in medicine, if not the media, as diseases. A syndrome becomes a disease when the aetiology of the typical signs and symptoms is understood and when disorder occurs in the anatomy and affects physiology. People still refer to AIDS as a syndrome, whilst most scientists refer to it as HIV disease, for example. There are also, of course, PC issues that often result in just leaving the syndrome label as is.
> Anyway, Downs is about chromosomal DISORDER just as are all the other examples of extra sexes you keep supplying to further your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disorder, not mutation nor disease.
Click to expand...


It is also referred to as a disease.  It said so in one of the links I posted earlier.  It is a genetic disease.  Doesn't matter if you accept that or not, you are so far out from reality.  You need a psychiatrist.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't, and the current laws or rules are now being written which will define what a transitions is... an inevitable step.  They are however, misunderstood by a majority of people and carelessly characterized and mentally ill degenerate perverts, which isn't breaking any laws but it is a cultural problem that they hope to improve on through education, awareness and exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to say that what they want is to FORCE other people to accept them as the "gender" of their choice instead of what their biology dictates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to live and let live... Pretty simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously NOT.  They are trying to force people to accept what they want to be "seen" as.  That is the reality of the situation.
Click to expand...

Or they are just trying to take a shit... Who is the group saying "no you can't" here?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to say that what they want is to FORCE other people to accept them as the "gender" of their choice instead of what their biology dictates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to live and let live... Pretty simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously NOT.  They are trying to force people to accept what they want to be "seen" as.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or they are just trying to take a shit... Who is the group saying "no you can't" here?
Click to expand...


Women!


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
Click to expand...


You're nowhere near that. Leftie.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to say that what they want is to FORCE other people to accept them as the "gender" of their choice instead of what their biology dictates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to live and let live... Pretty simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously NOT.  They are trying to force people to accept what they want to be "seen" as.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or they are just trying to take a shit... Who is the group saying "no you can't" here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women!
Click to expand...

woman and men are on both sides of the issue. Y'all are saying no you can't... Which is fine, but don't pretend your on the side of Liberty... You're on the side of pretectionism


----------



## Jack4jill

Ame®icano said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read and register what you're reading, you could get somewhere.You could twist it anyway you want but that's not what I said. Of course, that's only thing lefties are capable of doing. Lying.
> 
> Second, you'll notice that I am not using term "liberal", I am using "leftist" instead. Liberals were honest people, they were standing for liberty and individual rights, they warned us about mob rule, they were everything that you lefties are not. Quoting Washington doesn't make you a liberal, just a liar who say one thing and does another. Just by calling yourself "liberal" you're showing how dishonest you lefties are.
> 
> Third, I called you on your lie by posting that meme above and since then you did what every leftie always does: name calling and insults. Keep going, that is what makes you what you really are, a leftie.
> 
> Now fuck off, politely.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In just one sentence you confirmed *everything* I said above.
> 
> You. Liberal. LOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn liberalism.
> 
> liberalism | politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nowhere near that. Leftie.
Click to expand...

And you know such a thing how?

Right, you don't.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not a disease.  That's like the herpes that makes up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a disease.  Whether you like it or not.  It is a genetic disease.  The term "disease" is very broad and covers a large variety of syndromes and anomalies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, things like Down Syndrome are not diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many conditions were classified syndromes back in the day because, although the signs and symptoms typically occurred together, the underlying cause was not yet known. Some former syndromes are now recognised in medicine, if not the media, as diseases. A syndrome becomes a disease when the aetiology of the typical signs and symptoms is understood and when disorder occurs in the anatomy and affects physiology. People still refer to AIDS as a syndrome, whilst most scientists refer to it as HIV disease, for example. There are also, of course, PC issues that often result in just leaving the syndrome label as is.
> Anyway, Downs is about chromosomal DISORDER just as are all the other examples of extra sexes you keep supplying to further your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disorder, not mutation nor disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also referred to as a disease.  It said so in one of the links I posted earlier.  It is a genetic disease.  Doesn't matter if you accept that or not, you are so far out from reality.  You need a psychiatrist.
Click to expand...

Trisomies are not diseases.


----------



## Vigilante

And so THE WORM TURNS, now when is the Obomanations daughters going to be INVADED by the perverts when they go to Harvard?


*ACLU Director Quits After Daughters’ Bathroom Ordeal*
womenofgrace.com ^ | June 1, 2016 | SBrinkmann
An interim director of the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), a major proponent of laws protecting gender identity, has resigned after her daughters were frightened by several transgendered men who came into the ladies room they were using at the time.

Although the mainstream media has utterly ignored this story, LifeSiteNews and a few other outlets are reporting on the resignation of Maya Dillard Smith, interim director of the Georgia chapter of the ACLU, over the organization’s involvement in the controversial transgender bathroom debate.

“I have shared my personal experience of having taken my elementary school age daughters into a women’s restroom when shortly after three transgender young adults, over six feet [tall] with deep voices, entered,” Dillard Smith said.

“My children were visibly frightened, concerned about their safety and left asking lots of questions for which I, like many parents, was ill-prepared to answer,” she continued.

In a statement, she said that the ACLU has become “a special interest organization that promotes not all, but certain progressive rights.”

The “hierarchy of rights” the ACLU chooses to defend or ignore, she wrote, is “based on who is funding the organization’s lobbying activities.” She did not elaborate further.

Dillard Smith, who describes herself as “progressive” and “unapologetically black” says she just can’t go along with the ACLU’s transgender legal agenda which includes suing North Carolina Gov. Pat McCrory for signed a law requiring individuals to use the restroom that corresponds to their biological sex.

Dillard Smith says that the ACLU’s opposition to the bill, which essentially leaves restroom policy up to business owners, proves that her legal philosophy and that of the ACLU no longer align.

“I found myself principally and philosophically unaligned with the organization,” Dillard Smith said. “I believe there are solutions that can provide accommodations for transgender people and balance the need to ensure women and girls are safe from those who might have malicious intent,” she said.

In response, Dillard Smith started a new website, Finding Middle Ground, which is providing the public with a “safe space” to share their views of the transgender bathroom issue without fear of being called a bigot or hater.

Thus far, the ACLU has made no comment about Dillard Smith’s departure and has merely posted a job announcement to replace her.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.



  So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?

  Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
Click to expand...

I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.


----------



## 007

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
Click to expand...

Wow... so you're all in for some mentally ill sons a bitchin' freak dangling his prick out in front of your daughter... you sick fuck.


----------



## Slade3200

007 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so you're all in for some mentally ill sons a bitchin' freak dangling his prick out in front of your daughter... you sick fuck.
Click to expand...

i've stated my positions many times on this thread and it is nothing close to the distorted trash you spout out. I'm tired of the broken record... I've laid out some pretty common sense guidelines of how this processes could work. And nothing involves men in the woman's room...  I'm just not in complete denial of the truth nor am I staying ignorant of the other sides argument like yall are doing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a thought for the mentally limited like CCJ - I "identify" as 7-2" and 312lbs (neither of which are even remotely true in reality). Should my physician be forced to placed that as my official height and weight on my medical chart and provide me with med doses based on those numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say... what gynecologist sees a "transgender"?   This stuff is going to come up in court.  And they know it.  And they are positively squirming about it in a panic.
Click to expand...


Can't say for sure, but I'd guess that transgenders have to take most of their medical needs to a doctor who has special training in that condition (in much the same way that a woman's OB/GYN becomes her primary care physician during pregnancy), because any illnesses and treatments are going to have to be filtered through that unique qualification.  I mean, you wouldn't want your doctor to prescribe you a medication that's going to interact badly with your hormone treatments, for example, and a regular PCP may not be especially familiar with that.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
Click to expand...

Rage quit.


----------



## 007

Slade3200 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so you're all in for some mentally ill sons a bitchin' freak dangling his prick out in front of your daughter... you sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've stated my positions many times on this thread and it is nothing close to the distorted trash you spout out. I'm tired of the broken record... I've laid out some pretty common sense guidelines of how this processes could work. And nothing involves men in the woman's room...  I'm just not in complete denial of the truth nor am I staying ignorant of the other sides argument like yall are doing.
Click to expand...

MEN... shouldn't be danging their JUNK in front of little girls, PERIOD. That's the end of that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same thing with talks about integrating with the negros back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Blacks wanted the right to use the same restrooms as whites did, I don't think they wanted the right to use the bathroom which matched their gender identity.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
Click to expand...


Blacks wanted to be treated like what they were - human.  Transgenders want to be treated like what they're not - the opposite sex.  Therein lies the difference.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cecilie1200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same thing with talks about integrating with the negros back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Blacks wanted the right to use the same restrooms as whites did, I don't think they wanted the right to use the bathroom which matched their gender identity.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks wanted to be treated like what they were - human.  Transgenders want to be treated like what they're not - the opposite sex.  Therein lies the difference.
Click to expand...


Well stated. At least they weren't Labradoodles.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And freedom for 17 million women rape survivors to draw a clear line right before the door marked "women".  Someone's rights to "freedom of expression" end when they impinge in a real and tangible way on others' rights.
> 
> You've lost.  Move on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop treating women like children, just because you are a child.
> 
> Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?
Click to expand...


Stop treating women like your own personal harem of strippers just because you're a sick fuck.

Have you ever been raped?  Known anyone who was?  Worked with rape victims?  The idea that they're only afraid of "men who use penises as weapons" is ludicrous on the face of it, since they have no way of knowing who that is in advance, nor are they any more in logical, calm control of their mental and emotional damage on the subject than anyone else with PTSD is.  That's like saying, "Combat veterans aren't afraid of all loud noises, just the ones made by bombs".

It's not just that your posts get more ridiculously ignorant with every word - although they do.  It's that they, and you, become more selfish and repugnant with every word.

And yes, boys who are raped by men DO, in fact, become paranoid at being near ANY man who is naked, and the only asshole who's too insensitive to know that - primarily because you just don't WANT to know it, because you might have to consider someone else besides yourself if you did - is you.

But you know what?  Let's forget the rape victims for the moment (since you've clearly shown that you don't give a fiddly fuck about them if they refuse to fall in line with your social engineering agenda, anyway, the stubborn bitches).  I'm not a rape victim; I'm just a woman.  Now tell me what fucking right YOU have over my body and my privacy.  At what point did I become your property, that you get to tell me that I have to shut up and disrobe in front of whomever YOU inform me that I am now comfortable with, because YOU decided it was right?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll let the people who treat rape survivors testify to these questions in Court.  Fair enough?
> 
> Start grieving now.  It'll help ease the pain when you lose this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't make laws based on that but they are welcome to have their say.  Unlike you, they aren't mental children.
Click to expand...


We don't make laws based on the privacy rights and preferences of millions of citizens?  But, apparently, in The World According to Jack the Sick Fuck, we make laws according to the delusions and demands of a handful of mental patients and the agenda-driven puswads using them.

Unlike you, I don't define "being adult" as "shutting up and stripping for the government's protected favorites", so you can stop trying to push that whole "We're throwing unreasonable tantrums, but YOU are the immature ones for objecting" line of crap.

My body, my privacy, MY choice.  Unlike your arguments, THAT is reality.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Cecilie1200 said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about freedom of choice, freedom of expression, and accepting people who are different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And freedom for 17 million women rape survivors to draw a clear line right before the door marked "women".  Someone's rights to "freedom of expression" end when they impinge in a real and tangible way on others' rights.
> 
> You've lost.  Move on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop treating women like children, just because you are a child.
> 
> Rape victims aren't afraid of penises, just men who use them as weapons.
> 
> In world does a boy raped by a man, we have many, panic each time a man pees next to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop treating women like your own personal harem of strippers just because you're a sick fuck.
> 
> Have you ever been raped?  Known anyone who was?  Worked with rape victims?  The idea that they're only afraid of "men who use penises as weapons" is ludicrous on the face of it, since they have no way of knowing who that is in advance, nor are they any more in logical, calm control of their mental and emotional damage on the subject than anyone else with PTSD is.  That's like saying, "Combat veterans aren't afraid of all loud noises, just the ones made by bombs".
> 
> It's not just that your posts get more ridiculously ignorant with every word - although they do.  It's that they, and you, become more selfish and repugnant with every word.
> 
> And yes, boys who are raped by men DO, in fact, become paranoid at being near ANY man who is naked, and the only asshole who's too insensitive to know that - primarily because you just don't WANT to know it, because you might have to consider someone else besides yourself if you did - is you.
> 
> But you know what?  Let's forget the rape victims for the moment (since you've clearly shown that you don't give a fiddly fuck about them if they refuse to fall in line with your social engineering agenda, anyway, the stubborn bitches).  I'm not a rape victim; I'm just a woman.  Now tell me what fucking right YOU have over my body and my privacy.  At what point did I become your property, that you get to tell me that I have to shut up and disrobe in front of whomever YOU inform me that I am now comfortable with, because YOU decided it was right?
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rage quit.
Click to expand...


I was referring to you Slade.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack4jill said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I run into this feminist commercial and noticed they're saying... "real women".
> 
> What do they really mean with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They mean, a real woman, not a man's idea of a real woman.
> 
> The kind that used to be able to drop a baby in the field, and then keep working.
> 
> They don't wonder the earth looking like this.
Click to expand...


Oh, okay, so NOW you, in your infinite wisdom, have defined petite, slender women (and probably blondes, too, while you're at it) with two X chromosomes from birth as "not real women", but people with Y chromosomes and delusions ARE "real women".

May I just point out the hypocrisy of you switching from your admittedly retarded mantra of "gender is decided by what you think you are" to "gender is defined by whether or not I respect your body type"?  Could you possibly find a mind and then make it up, please?  If you get to define people out of their genders according to your biases, then why don't I get to define transgenders out of THEIR genders - which aren't even biological - according to MY opinions?


----------



## Ame®icano

Those "champions of women rights" doing everything that is best for women.

Yet, they won't even ask women do they want the man in their restrooms, or even just ask them how do they feel about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TemplarKormac said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same thing with talks about integrating with the negros back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Blacks wanted the right to use the same restrooms as whites did, I don't think they wanted the right to use the bathroom which matched their gender identity.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks wanted to be treated like what they were - human.  Transgenders want to be treated like what they're not - the opposite sex.  Therein lies the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well stated. At least they weren't Labradoodles.
Click to expand...


Which is actually based in and identifiable by biology and genetics, interestingly enough.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rage quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to you Slade.
Click to expand...

I know... You weren't far off, I'm tired of Bob and his white supremist sick mind. Nice gif


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ame®icano said:


> Those "champions of women rights" doing everything that is best for women.
> 
> Yet, they won't even ask women do they want the man in their restrooms, or even just ask them how do they feel about it.



Of course not.  They TELL them how they will, by God, feel about it, and shut your mouth, bitch, if you don't want to be slandered and verbally assaulted as immoral for thinking your body, your privacy, and your comfort levels are a matter of personal standards, rather than public fucking policy.  Now get your ass in that NOW meeting, and think what you're told to, bitch!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack4jill said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any video I've seen of "transgenders" and their supporters comes off like a carnival side show trying to pretend it is a legitimate parade of human rights.  It's just embarrassingly insane in a very obtuse way.
> 
> So, Jack4jill needs to start the acceptance process.  17 million rape survivors' voices will not be silenced by the Church of LGBT's latest sideshow demands of a few deranged men.
Click to expand...


This just in:  dysfunctional brains are different from healthy ones.  Wait, let me put my shocked face on.  

And in another stunning development, cancerous lungs look different from healthy lungs.  Film at 11.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack4jill said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn biology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The person who has never heard of chromosomes is telling other people to "learn biology"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should try reading the thread next time, dumbass.
Click to expand...


I read the whole thing.

You're a delusional moron who's ignorant of basic biology and thinks wishing hard enough makes things come true.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack4jill said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actual medical professionals with years of experience, say like the APA recommend what treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do real professionals not intimidated by false accusations by the gay lynch mob recommend??? They recommend people like _you_ be arrested and charged with child abuse.
> 
> _The American College of Pediatricians recently issued a temporary position statement on so-called gender identity disorder, or gender dysphoria. A full statement will be issued this summer. The temporary statement is prefaced with the following: The American College of Pediatricians urges educators and legislators to *reject all policies* that condition children to accept as normal a life of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex. Facts — not ideology — determine reality.
> 
> The statement goes on to address parents giving children dangerous puberty blockers to impersonate the opposite sex. This practice requires cross-sex hormones into late adolescence, which are associated with health risks like high blood pressure, blood clots, strokes and cancer.
> 
> Perhaps the most disturbing part of the statement is that conditioning children into believing a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is *child abuse*._
> 
> American College of Pediatricians: Pushing Gender Ideology Is ‘Child Abuse’
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, You're implying that medical professionals are lying because they are scared of the relatively small LGBT "lynch mob"? Really? And what about the bigger, louder, and much more powerful Christian/evangelical mob yelling exactly what you're spouting? You think they have less influence than the LGBTs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would those professionals care about the "Christian/Evangelical mob" which doesn't spread lies that will put them out of business and even end them in prison in some cases???
> 
> The American Collegd of Pediatricians is calling what you're advocating "child abuse". So is _every_ rations human being on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wingers opposing science?
> 
> Shocking.
Click to expand...


Left-wingers defining "science" as agreeing with their agenda?

Shocking.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing it back to the transgender issue... I personally don't understand and still feel a little uncomfortable around transgenders, the whole thing weirds me out. I would feel uncomfortable sending my children to a school if the majority of kids were gay or transgender... However, my principles, keep me from imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rage quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to you Slade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know... You weren't far off, I'm tired of Bob and his white supremist sick mind. Nice gif
Click to expand...


You're totally oblivious aren't you? Being the long time gamer I've been, I've seen some seriously hilarious rage quits. Rage quits happen when someone is losing at a game badly, or someone reaches a boss/player they can't beat. Ragequitting often comes in the form of temper tantrums, property damage, domestic disturbances, nervous breakdowns, self inflicted injury, and in your case, name calling. 

And, uh... white supremacist? Huh? What? Why is he a white supremacist for opposing the idea of men putting their thing down in the women's bathroom?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... so you're all in for some mentally ill sons a bitchin' freak dangling his prick out in front of your daughter... you sick fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> i've stated my positions many times on this thread and it is nothing close to the distorted trash you spout out. I'm tired of the broken record... I've laid out some pretty common sense guidelines of how this processes could work. And nothing involves men in the woman's room...  I'm just not in complete denial of the truth nor am I staying ignorant of the other sides argument like yall are doing.
Click to expand...


  Its a simple question.  Are you OK with your daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert, or not?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I'm tired of the broken record



So uh, why have you kept repeating yourself for the past oh.. 12 or so pages now?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean exposing themselves in the ladies rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all what I mean... We've talked this thing to death and you obviously don't get where I'm coming from so lets just let our differences go, we don't need to go in circles anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean to say that what they want is to FORCE other people to accept them as the "gender" of their choice instead of what their biology dictates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No just to live and let live... Pretty simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously NOT.  They are trying to force people to accept what they want to be "seen" as.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Or they are just trying to take a shit... _Who is the group saying "no you can't" here?
Click to expand...


I'll be happy to show them to the incontinence aisle. They are not going to take one in the same bathroom as an 8 year old and her mother.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have a teenage daughter in high school or middle school, and a mentally-ill teenage boy who goes to the same school, and claims to _“identify as a girl”_ insists on using the same locker/shower room with your daughter, would you stand up against that and protect your daughter (as any real man has an obligation and responsibility to do) or would you cave in and allow it, because to do otherwise would be _“…imposing my personal feelings to oppress the way of life for other individuals that don't share my reality”_?
> 
> Would you allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with “Lila” Perry, or would you protect her?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no desire to waste my time justifying or debating with you. You're views on people in our society disgust me and i've heard enough from you to know that nothing gets through that thick skull of yours. Show some objectivity, humility or open mindedness someday and i'll happily re-engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rage quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to you Slade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know... You weren't far off, I'm tired of Bob and his white supremist sick mind. Nice gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're totally oblivious aren't you? Being the long time gamer I've been, I've seen some seriously hilarious rage quits. Rage quits happen when someone is losing at a game badly, or someone reaches a boss/player they can't beat. Ragequitting often comes in the form of temper tantrums, property damage, domestic disturbances, nervous breakdowns, self inflicted injury, and in your case, name calling.
> 
> And, uh... white supremacist? Huh? What? Why is he a white supremacist for opposing the idea of men putting their thing down in the women's bathroom?
Click to expand...

I know what rage quitting is, they are fucking hilarious so I liked the reference.. Sue me.
I called bob that for many of the statements he has made about gays and blacks... He's as bigoted as they come and people like that turn my stomach. I'm willing to engage with just about anybody but I'm just tired of his shit. Not cause he is right but because he is obnoxious


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I called bob that for many of the statements he has made about gays and blacks... He's as bigoted as they come and people like that turn my stomach. I'm willing to engage with just about anybody but I'm just tired of his shit. Not cause he is right but because he is obnoxious



Running away are we? Why can't you answer Bob's question?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called bob that for many of the statements he has made about gays and blacks... He's as bigoted as they come and people like that turn my stomach. I'm willing to engage with just about anybody but I'm just tired of his shit. Not cause he is right but because he is obnoxious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running away are we? Why can't you answer Bob's question?
Click to expand...

Like you said 12 pages of a broken record... The answer is simple and obvious... Of course I would not support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill male pervert. Dumbest question of the day, why are you so eager for me to answer such nonesense?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Dumbest question of the day, why are you so eager for me to answer such nonesense?



Because that's first step to objectivity. You claim you're objective, that's one way you can show everyone just how objective you can be.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbest question of the day, why are you so eager for me to answer such nonesense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's first step to objectivity. You claim you're objective, that's one way you can show everyone just how objective you can be.
Click to expand...

Well there ya go you can call me mr objective from now on... Side note, you ever heard of my buddy sodapoppin? He has some epic rage quits


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Of course I would not support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill make pervert.



So, if you wouldn't support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill male pervert, why do you insist on making a locker room full of girls watch as a boy undresses before them? 

Do you realize how much you've undermined your position?


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would not support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill make pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you wouldn't support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill male pervert, why do you insist on making a locker room full of girls watch as a boy undresses before them?
> 
> Do you realize how much you've undermined your position?
Click to expand...

I've never taken that position... you pin me as some extreme lefty when I simply have been promoting basic objective and open minded understanding of their side. Ive had other discussions with pro trans people where I present the privacy rights that many conservatives bring up. Both sides need to be considered now that we are making policy. This board seems to have only close minded extremists on both sides. I have difficulty dealing with those types... 

I've laid out my ideas for how to define what qualifies as a transitioned individual within both the school system and the public space. 
I've also stated my objections to the government getting involved in bathroom policy at all. Wish we were all responsible enough to deal with it in a common sense way without the Feds needing to regulate.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I've never taken that position... you pin me as some extreme lefty when I simply have been promoting basic objective and open minded understanding of their side.



_Lies. That's not objectivity whatsoever._ _That's you taking a side. You've been doing it ever since you began commenting in this thread. _

When you promote "basic understanding" and "open mindedness" you're really suggesting that people should accept the idea of having men in women's bathrooms and transgendered jocks disrobing in front of teenage girls in the locker room. You're not the first one to play that card and you won't be the last.

Nobody is truly objective. Not even me. But your argument is a farce.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know... You weren't far off, I'm tired of Bob and his white supremist sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> And, uh... white supremacist? Huh? What? Why is he a white supremacist for opposing the idea of men putting their thing down in the women's bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called bob that for many of the statements he has made about gays and blacks...
Click to expand...


  What have I said about blacks?  I challenge you to find anything I'd said—on this forum or elsewhere—about blacks, that supports calling me a “white supremacist”.  I know you'll just make some lame excuse, because you know that you have no reason to expect that you'll be able to find any such statement from me, anywhere.

  As for homosexuals, I've only spoken the plain truth.  It's offensive to you, only because you've chosen to side with perverts and degenerates, rather than with decent people.

  And there's no mystery why you won't answer the question about whether you'd allow your own daughter to be forced to undress and shower with male perverts.  To admit that you are any kind of man with any vestige of honor, that you would protect your daughter, would destroy your entire argument here, and show you to be every bit as much a _“transphobic bigot”_ as those of us who argue against this madness. It would also show you to be a hypocrite, unwilling to have done to your own daughter what you demand be done to other people's daughters; but surely you would not be ashamed of that, since such hypocrisy is rather endemic to your kind anyway.

  But to admit that you are a pathetic, craven, worthless excuse for a man and for a father, who would throw your own daughter under the bus in order to support your depraved agenda, well, even you know that to admit that would be much, much worse.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Ive had other discussions with pro trans people where I present the privacy rights that many conservatives bring up.



I haven't seen that in this thread whatsoever, and this is the first I've heard of it. Don't play me for a fool.


----------



## TemplarKormac

In fact, as I review this entire thread, Slade in all the 192 pages, and amid the 1900 posts since your first post here, you have done nothing but argue for one side, in the name of 'objectivity.' There was one post if I recall, where you pleaded with one poster to pay attention to both sides, and then another where you turned around and started questioning those expressing concerns about privacy. 

That's not objectivity.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never taken that position... you pin me as some extreme lefty when I simply have been promoting basic objective and open minded understanding of their side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Lies. That's not objectivity whatsoever._ _That's you taking a side. You've been doing it ever since you began commenting in this thread. _
> 
> When you promote "basic understanding" and "open mindedness" you're really suggesting that people should accept the idea of having men in women's bathrooms and transgendered jocks disrobing in front of teenage girls in the locker room. You're not the first one to play that card and you won't be the last.
> 
> Nobody is truly objective. Not even me. But your argument is a farce.
Click to expand...

I'm not claiming to be truly objective, of course I have my own opinions and they fall in between both extremes. I don't think we need to check genitals and I don't think we should open locker rooms to anybody that "feels like it". What I do, that many on this thread don't seem to do, is consider both sides of the argument. And I think the realistic solution is going to be a compromise of the two extremes.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know... You weren't far off, I'm tired of Bob and his white supremist sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> And, uh... white supremacist? Huh? What? Why is he a white supremacist for opposing the idea of men putting their thing down in the women's bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called bob that for many of the statements he has made about gays and blacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I said about blacks?  I challenge you to find anything I'd said—on this forum or elsewhere—about blacks, that supports calling me a “white supremacist”.  I know you'll just make some lame excuse, because you know that you have no reason to expect that you'll be able to find any such statement from me, anywhere.
> 
> As for homosexuals, I've only spoken the plain truth.  It's offensive to you, only because you've chosen to side with perverts and degenerates, rather than with decent people.
> 
> And there's no mystery why you won't answer the question about whether you'd allow your own daughter to be forced to undress and shower with male perverts.  To admit that you are any kind of man with any vestige of honor, that you would protect your daughter, would destroy your entire argument here, and show you to be every bit as much a _“transphobic bigot”_ as those of us who argue against this madness. It would also show you to be a hypocrite, unwilling to have done to your own daughter what you demand be done to other people's daughters; but surely you would not be ashamed of that, since such hypocrisy is rather endemic to your kind anyway.
> 
> But to admit that you are a pathetic, craven, worthless excuse for a man and for a father, who would throw your own daughter under the bus in order to support your depraved agenda, well, even you know that to admit that would be much, much worse.
Click to expand...

I answered your shitty question you dumbshit. How about you tell us how you reall feel about homosexuals then make your case about not being a bigot. I thought you had the same attitude about blacks from another thread, something about their IQs being lower than whites... if that wasn't you then I apologize.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had other discussions with pro trans people where I present the privacy rights that many conservatives bring up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that in this thread whatsoever, and this is the first I've heard of it. Don't play me for a fool.
Click to expand...

You play the fool just fine by yourself... I haven't taken that position in this thread because it's been full of closed minded haters


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> What I do, that many on this thread don't seem to do, is consider both sides of the argument.



No, you do no such thing. You are one of many here on this board who claim to "consider both sides"  who then promptly takes a side. Not that you aren't allowed to, but it betrays any objectivity you claim to have. You aren't fooling anyone. I try to be objective, but I fail often. At least I'm able to admit it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I haven't taken that position in this thread *because it's been full of closed minded haters*



I rest my case.


----------



## TemplarKormac

It's been nice chatting with you, Slade, but it is time for me to vacate this thread, for good this time.


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> In fact, as I review this entire thread, Slade in all the 192 pages, and amid the 1900 posts since your first post here, you have done nothing but argue for one side, in the name of 'objectivity.' There was one post if I recall, where you pleaded with one poster to pay attention to both sides, and then another where you turned around and started questioning those expressing concerns about privacy.
> 
> That's not objectivity.


I'm not going to dig through this novel of a thread right now to find my comments and prove myself to you. I've shown plenty of understanding and acknowledgment for privacy rights and presented some Common sense solutions. When I hear a bunch of dumbshits spouting out names and insults towards individuals that I sympathize for, well of course I'm going to tell them to open their eyes to the other perspective. And present that perspective. I've said I don't agree with obamas mandate for schools, I've said I think transition surgery should be a last resort after proper therapy, and I've laid out some pretty conservative ideas about the transition process including the need for a trans to have the matching gender defined on their ID for the facilities they use. I don't necessarily think they need complete surgery but they should be working with a medical professional and living the lifestyle and appearance as the gender that they are converting to for a qualifying amount of time. I don't think your interested in listening to me, you seem hellbent on discrediting me so you can feel superior from beating a leftie. Do what you need to do... I think the future will show that I'm closer to the realm of reality than you once things play out...


----------



## Slade3200

TemplarKormac said:


> It's been nice chatting with you, Slade, but it is time for me to vacate this thread, for good this time.


Agreed, I've had just about enough of something that is somewhat of an overbloated nonsense topic


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, as I review this entire thread, Slade in all the 192 pages, and amid the 1900 posts since your first post here, you have done nothing but argue for one side, in the name of 'objectivity.' There was one post if I recall, where you pleaded with one poster to pay attention to both sides, and then another where you turned around and started questioning those expressing concerns about privacy.
> 
> That's not objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to dig through this novel of a thread right now to find my comments and prove myself to you. I've shown plenty of understanding and acknowledgment for privacy rights and presented some Common sense solutions. When I hear a bunch of dumbshits spouting out names and insults towards individuals that I sympathize for, well of course I'm going to tell them to open their eyes to the other perspective. And present that perspective. I've said I don't agree with obamas mandate for schools, I've said I think transition surgery should be a last resort after proper therapy, and I've laid out some pretty conservative ideas about the transition process including the need for a trans to have the matching gender defined on their ID for the facilities they use. I don't necessarily think they need complete surgery but they should be working with a medical professional and living the lifestyle and appearance as the gender that they are converting to for a qualifying amount of time. I don't think your interested in listening to me, you seem hellbent on discrediting me so you can feel superior from beating a leftie. Do what you need to do... I think the future will show that I'm closer to the realm of reality than you once things play out...
Click to expand...

This 'woman' had all the therapy you seem to deem a safeguard, yet clearly there are serious unresolved mental health issues despite all the therapy, as 'she' attempted to burn down the clinic that treated 'her'. Would you want 'her' or anyone like 'her' using the ladies room with your 8 year old daughter?


----------



## Silhouette

"She's" beautiful....  ^^


----------



## boedicca

The Transgender Health industry preys on Autistic Teenagers:

_
My daughter, who is on the autism spectrum, as am I, is now 19 years old. She had felt (and told others) that she was a lesbian most of her life. When she was 16, she began watching a TV show called “Degrassi,” which featured an FtoM character. After a few weeks, she announced that she was not actually a butch lesbian, as she had previously said, but was in fact trans. She started attending a local PFLAG meeting, where she met many trans people, including a number of FtoM trans teenagers who were raving about a certain “gender therapist.” Although the APA recommends a minimum of one year of “gender counseling” before surgery, this gender therapist (whom I consented to, before really understanding what I was doing) gave my daughter the go-ahead to have a bilateral mastectomy after only two sessions. This gender specialist never reviewed any of the Special Ed records or spoke to my daughter’s previous therapist, who had known her for a decade. And, crucially, she never asked my daughter, “Might you be a lesbian?”

The gender therapist (whom I believe has an unholy financial alliance with the surgeon) gave my daughter (then 18 and one day) the go-ahead for the $30,000 surgery (covered for all university employees and their families where I work). My daughter is now on testosterone (which she clearly is unable to evaluate the risks and consequences of).

To give you some sense of my daughter’s level of understanding of what it means to transition, she told me recently that she believes that the testosterone “will grow her a penis.” I had to break the news to her that, although this is the mythology in the PFLAG meetings (where a number of the other young trans people are also autistic), this is not the case.

She has been taken advantage of. Healthy organs were amputated. This is insurance fraud, poor clinical practice, a violation of APA standards, unethical and unjust. It is a crime not just against women, but particularly against disabled women. So many of these young women who are “transitioning” are also autistic.

My daughter has a representative payee on her SSDI [disability] check, as it was felt that she was unable to handle her own money. This was of little concern to the gender therapist. I believe that once the therapist realized the “treatment” would be covered by the University of Michigan insurance, it was full speed ahead...._

Social work professor speaks out on behalf of her FtM autistic daughter


----------



## Slade3200

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, as I review this entire thread, Slade in all the 192 pages, and amid the 1900 posts since your first post here, you have done nothing but argue for one side, in the name of 'objectivity.' There was one post if I recall, where you pleaded with one poster to pay attention to both sides, and then another where you turned around and started questioning those expressing concerns about privacy.
> 
> That's not objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to dig through this novel of a thread right now to find my comments and prove myself to you. I've shown plenty of understanding and acknowledgment for privacy rights and presented some Common sense solutions. When I hear a bunch of dumbshits spouting out names and insults towards individuals that I sympathize for, well of course I'm going to tell them to open their eyes to the other perspective. And present that perspective. I've said I don't agree with obamas mandate for schools, I've said I think transition surgery should be a last resort after proper therapy, and I've laid out some pretty conservative ideas about the transition process including the need for a trans to have the matching gender defined on their ID for the facilities they use. I don't necessarily think they need complete surgery but they should be working with a medical professional and living the lifestyle and appearance as the gender that they are converting to for a qualifying amount of time. I don't think your interested in listening to me, you seem hellbent on discrediting me so you can feel superior from beating a leftie. Do what you need to do... I think the future will show that I'm closer to the realm of reality than you once things play out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This 'woman' had all the therapy you seem to deem a safeguard, yet clearly there are serious unresolved mental health issues despite all the therapy, as 'she' attempted to burn down the clinic that treated 'her'. Would you want 'her' or anyone like 'her' using the ladies room with your 8 year old daughter?
> View attachment 76823
Click to expand...

Of course not... Esp if she is an arsonist psychopath... I wouldn't want he/she to be alone on the shower with my 8 year old son either... Would you?
We can cherry pick it from both sides of you like but what's the point?


----------



## Slade3200

boedicca said:


> The Transgender Health industry preys on Autistic Teenagers:
> 
> _
> My daughter, who is on the autism spectrum, as am I, is now 19 years old. She had felt (and told others) that she was a lesbian most of her life. When she was 16, she began watching a TV show called “Degrassi,” which featured an FtoM character. After a few weeks, she announced that she was not actually a butch lesbian, as she had previously said, but was in fact trans. She started attending a local PFLAG meeting, where she met many trans people, including a number of FtoM trans teenagers who were raving about a certain “gender therapist.” Although the APA recommends a minimum of one year of “gender counseling” before surgery, this gender therapist (whom I consented to, before really understanding what I was doing) gave my daughter the go-ahead to have a bilateral mastectomy after only two sessions. This gender specialist never reviewed any of the Special Ed records or spoke to my daughter’s previous therapist, who had known her for a decade. And, crucially, she never asked my daughter, “Might you be a lesbian?”
> 
> The gender therapist (whom I believe has an unholy financial alliance with the surgeon) gave my daughter (then 18 and one day) the go-ahead for the $30,000 surgery (covered for all university employees and their families where I work). My daughter is now on testosterone (which she clearly is unable to evaluate the risks and consequences of).
> 
> To give you some sense of my daughter’s level of understanding of what it means to transition, she told me recently that she believes that the testosterone “will grow her a penis.” I had to break the news to her that, although this is the mythology in the PFLAG meetings (where a number of the other young trans people are also autistic), this is not the case.
> 
> She has been taken advantage of. Healthy organs were amputated. This is insurance fraud, poor clinical practice, a violation of APA standards, unethical and unjust. It is a crime not just against women, but particularly against disabled women. So many of these young women who are “transitioning” are also autistic.
> 
> My daughter has a representative payee on her SSDI [disability] check, as it was felt that she was unable to handle her own money. This was of little concern to the gender therapist. I believe that once the therapist realized the “treatment” would be covered by the University of Michigan insurance, it was full speed ahead...._
> 
> Social work professor speaks out on behalf of her FtM autistic daughter


That's a sad story and a complete abuse of power by the therapist if that's how the events went down. He/she should lose their license.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> That's a sad story and a complete abuse of power by the therapist if that's how the events went down. He/she should lose their license.



Might want to read this story..  Error of Man: Surgical failure - transgender chooses death by euthanasia



> And Nancy/Nathan struggled with this pain of rejection right until the time of her death: “Hours before his [sic] death Mr. Verhelst had spoken of how, as a child, he ‘was the girl that nobody wanted’, describing how his mother had complained that she’d wished he’d been born a boy.”...Does it take a psychologist to recognize that this was the real root of Verhelst’s problems? That being rejected from birth by her own mother as “so ugly” and as a “ghost birth” and as not being the son her mother wanted, was the real cause of her gender confusion? (I’m not saying this is always the case, but it was obviously the case here.)



You're aware that sex change is an industry, right?  And with all industry, oversight agents (shrinks in this case) are heartily encouraged to look the other way to grease the wheels of the profit machine.. After all, if you trust an MD who expresses an open contempt for the hippocratic oath, do you think he'll confine it just to prescribing you hormones, which use has not been approved by the FDA or in amputating your healthy genitals to leave you a scarred halfling?  Would that MD stop at nudging your psychologist to fast-track you for the operating room?

Here's another, same link: 



> Walt Heyer is a man who lived through this himself, first with his grandmother dressing him up as girl when he was just a few years old (and praising him for his looks after dressing him up), then, some years later, suffering repeated sexual abuse at the hands of another man.
> 
> As a married man with children, he concluded that he really was a woman, going through years of hormone therapy and then having sex-change surgery and becoming Laura, an identity he kept for years, only to realize that his deeper problems were never resolved. Not surprisingly, the sex-change doctor he saw also failed to explore Heyer’s other issues.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I answered your shitty question you dumbshit.



  Really?  Where?

  Would you, or would you not, allow your daughter to be forced to undress and shower with a male pervert?  Where have you answered this question?




Slade3200 said:


> How about you tell us how you reall feel about homosexuals then make your case about not being a bigot.



  It doesn't matter if you think I'm a bigot.  To you, anyone who values reason and decency over madness and evil is a “bigot”.  I don't need lectures on morality from someone who sides with sick, immoral perverts.




Slade3200 said:


> I thought you had the same attitude about blacks from another thread, something about their IQs being lower than whites... if that wasn't you then I apologize.



  Show us where I have said anything about black people having a lower IQ than white people.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your shitty question you dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where?
Click to expand...

Post #4579



Slade3200 said:


> I thought you had the same attitude about blacks from another thread, something about their IQs being lower than whites... if that wasn't you then I apologize.
> 
> Show us where I have said anything about black people having a lower IQ than white people.


Like I said I may have gotten you confused with some other sicko , there are many with some pretty warped opinions on how to treat other human beings on this board... If you are not one of those racist bastards then I apologize for implying that you were... my bad. We will stick to homophob for you which I imagine you wear with pride


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your shitty question you dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #4579
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> Like you said 12 pages of a broken record... The answer is simple and obvious... Of course I would not support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill male pervert. Dumbest question of the day, why are you so eager for me to answer such nonesense?



  You've been arguing for the rights of “transwomen” to use women's restrooms.

  As a matter of undeniable fact, a “transwoman” is a mentally-ill male pervert.  So you are, in fact, arguing in favor of forcing women to share restrooms with mentally-ill male perverts.

  And you certainly have to know that by any precedent that allows them into women's restrooms, they will also necessarily be allowed in women's dressing rooms, locker rooms, and communal shower facilities.

  What you are arguing unavoidably leads to young girls being forced to undress and shower with creepy perverts, such as “Lila” Perry.

  Will you still support this view, if it is your own daughter whose privacy is being violated in order to cater to such freaks?




Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had the same attitude about blacks from another thread, something about their IQs being lower than whites... if that wasn't you then I apologize.
> 
> Show us where I have said anything about black people having a lower IQ than white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I may have gotten you confused with some other sicko , there are many with some pretty warped opinions on how to treat other human beings on this board... If you are not one of those racist bastards then I apologize for implying that you were... my bad. We will stick to homophob [sic] for you which I imagine you wear with pride
Click to expand...


  I call solid digestive waste from a male bovine.

  I think you know very well that you'v e never seen any such racist comments from me.  You were just mindlessly falling back on what has become a standard wrong-wing retreat when being hopelessly defeated, which is to try to cast your adversary as a racist.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your shitty question you dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #4579
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you said 12 pages of a broken record... The answer is simple and obvious... Of course I would not support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill male pervert. Dumbest question of the day, why are you so eager for me to answer such nonesense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been arguing for the rights of “transwomen” to use women's restrooms.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable fact, a “transwoman” is a mentally-ill male pervert.  So you are, in fact, arguing in favor of forcing women to share restrooms with mentally-ill male perverts.
> 
> And you certainly have to know that by any precedent that allows them into women's restrooms, they will also necessarily be allowed in women's dressing rooms, locker rooms, and communal shower facilities.
> 
> What you are arguing unavoidably leads to young girls being forced to undress and shower with creepy perverts, such as “Lila” Perry.
> 
> Will you still support this view, if it is your own daughter whose privacy is being violated in order to cater to such freaks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had the same attitude about blacks from another thread, something about their IQs being lower than whites... if that wasn't you then I apologize.
> 
> Show us where I have said anything about black people having a lower IQ than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said I may have gotten you confused with some other sicko , there are many with some pretty warped opinions on how to treat other human beings on this board... If you are not one of those racist bastards then I apologize for implying that you were... my bad. We will stick to homophob [sic] for you which I imagine you wear with pride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
> 
> I think you know very well that you'v e never seen any such racist comments from me.  You were just mindlessly falling back on what has become a standard wrong-wing retreat when being hopelessly defeated, which is to try to cast your adversary as a racist.
Click to expand...

No I honestly thought it was you, and I've admitted my mistake and apologized twice now so learn how to accept an apology and stop beating it to death.

As for the transgender "trap" that you so transparently laid out... I just don't agree that a true transgender is a mentally ill pervert. That is your opinion. I think they can very well feel like a woman In mans body and vice versa... If they suffer from that dysphoria then I sympathize for them an my heart wants to help and support them to find peace and happiness. Not belittle and deamonize like you do.

As for the little girl thing... Ive been pretty clear about my feelings for children and schools being held under much stricter standards than the public policy. I doubt your Lila character would qualify, however I don't really know that situation. Children like Jazz are a different story and I think she belongs in the girls room based on her experience. In any case it isnt my call, it should be a process involving licensed professionals, the parents, and the school, and it should be deemed the best course for the child's mental health.

My proposal for the public policy would be a similar process that resulted in a gender change on a adults ID which would legally qualify those individuals to switch facilities.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> As for the little girl thing... Ive been pretty clear about my feelings for children and schools being held under much stricter standards than the public policy. I doubt your Lila character would qualify, however I don't really know that situation. Children like Jazz are a different story and I think she belongs in the girls room based on her experience. In any case it isnt my call, it should be a process involving licensed professionals, the parents, and the school, and it should be deemed the best course for the child's mental health.
> 
> My proposal for the public policy would be a similar process that resulted in a gender change on a adults ID which would legally qualify those individuals to switch facilities.



  As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.

  Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> You've been arguing for the rights of “transwomen” to use women's restrooms..... *As a matter of undeniable fact, a “transwoman” is a mentally-ill male pervert.*  So you are, in fact, arguing in favor of forcing women to share restrooms with mentally-ill male perverts........And you certainly have to know that by any precedent that allows them into women's restrooms, they will also necessarily be allowed in women's dressing rooms, locker rooms, and communal shower facilities.,,,,What you are arguing unavoidably leads to young girls being forced to undress and shower with creepy perverts, such as “Lila” Perry.



And THAT clarification is going to lead to a domino effect in the entire 'LGBT' logo.  Suppose we will demand clarification on how two men make "a fine mother and father" for children involved in "gay marriage"?  That's next.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the little girl thing... Ive been pretty clear about my feelings for children and schools being held under much stricter standards than the public policy. I doubt your Lila character would qualify, however I don't really know that situation. Children like Jazz are a different story and I think she belongs in the girls room based on her experience. In any case it isnt my call, it should be a process involving licensed professionals, the parents, and the school, and it should be deemed the best course for the child's mental health.
> 
> My proposal for the public policy would be a similar process that resulted in a gender change on a adults ID which would legally qualify those individuals to switch facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
Click to expand...

Yes, and to be clear it would take a pretty special case and recommendation for a doctor for me to say yes. She may be a boy biologically but I believe she is a girl mentally and sociologically. I think someone like jazz in the boys locker room is a recipe for disaster. And let's be honest, Children don't walk around naked in the locker room... I played three sports in high school and never saw anybodies junk in a locker room... To think of it the only people I've ever seen naked in a locker room are wrinkly old men who seem to not give shit. Most people are able to change and shower under the privacy of a towel and curtain.


----------



## Jack4jill

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the little girl thing... Ive been pretty clear about my feelings for children and schools being held under much stricter standards than the public policy. I doubt your Lila character would qualify, however I don't really know that situation. Children like Jazz are a different story and I think she belongs in the girls room based on her experience. In any case it isnt my call, it should be a process involving licensed professionals, the parents, and the school, and it should be deemed the best course for the child's mental health.
> 
> My proposal for the public policy would be a similar process that resulted in a gender change on a adults ID which would legally qualify those individuals to switch facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
Click to expand...

Jazz has it right, a girl's brain in a boy's body.

And your daughter doesn't stand around naked like girls in a movie.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been arguing for the rights of “transwomen” to use women's restrooms..... *As a matter of undeniable fact, a “transwoman” is a mentally-ill male pervert.*  So you are, in fact, arguing in favor of forcing women to share restrooms with mentally-ill male perverts........And you certainly have to know that by any precedent that allows them into women's restrooms, they will also necessarily be allowed in women's dressing rooms, locker rooms, and communal shower facilities.,,,,What you are arguing unavoidably leads to young girls being forced to undress and shower with creepy perverts, such as “Lila” Perry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And THAT clarification is going to lead to a domino effect in the entire 'LGBT' logo.  Suppose we will demand clarification on how two men make "a fine mother and father" for children involved in "gay marriage"?  That's next.
Click to expand...

Is that what you recommend and really think is going to happen? You do realize that not everybody thinks they are mentally ill perverts right? That is an insulting characterization and part of the reason people are so turned off by the GOP. Due to either biological or sociological reasons that's who they are and it's not as simple and just making a choice. Support for the LGBT community is only going to grow in the future


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, as I review this entire thread, Slade in all the 192 pages, and amid the 1900 posts since your first post here, you have done nothing but argue for one side, in the name of 'objectivity.' There was one post if I recall, where you pleaded with one poster to pay attention to both sides, and then another where you turned around and started questioning those expressing concerns about privacy.
> 
> That's not objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to dig through this novel of a thread right now to find my comments and prove myself to you. I've shown plenty of understanding and acknowledgment for privacy rights and presented some Common sense solutions. When I hear a bunch of dumbshits spouting out names and insults towards individuals that I sympathize for, well of course I'm going to tell them to open their eyes to the other perspective. And present that perspective. I've said I don't agree with obamas mandate for schools, I've said I think transition surgery should be a last resort after proper therapy, and I've laid out some pretty conservative ideas about the transition process including the need for a trans to have the matching gender defined on their ID for the facilities they use. I don't necessarily think they need complete surgery but they should be working with a medical professional and living the lifestyle and appearance as the gender that they are converting to for a qualifying amount of time. I don't think your interested in listening to me, you seem hellbent on discrediting me so you can feel superior from beating a leftie. Do what you need to do... I think the future will show that I'm closer to the realm of reality than you once things play out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This 'woman' had all the therapy you seem to deem a safeguard, yet clearly there are serious unresolved mental health issues despite all the therapy, as 'she' attempted to burn down the clinic that treated 'her'. Would you want 'her' or anyone like 'her' using the ladies room with your 8 year old daughter?
> View attachment 76823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not... Esp if she is an arsonist psychopath... I wouldn't want he/she to be alone on the shower with my 8 year old son either... Would you?
> We can cherry pick it from both sides of you like but what's the point?
Click to expand...

How would you know if a person like the one above has mental health problems? And how would knowing or suspecting such trump 'her' right to share facilities with women and little girls? Under the law you support, he is allowed in the bathroom with little girls.


----------



## Tilly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the little girl thing... Ive been pretty clear about my feelings for children and schools being held under much stricter standards than the public policy. I doubt your Lila character would qualify, however I don't really know that situation. Children like Jazz are a different story and I think she belongs in the girls room based on her experience. In any case it isnt my call, it should be a process involving licensed professionals, the parents, and the school, and it should be deemed the best course for the child's mental health.
> 
> My proposal for the public policy would be a similar process that resulted in a gender change on a adults ID which would legally qualify those individuals to switch facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
Click to expand...

Yep. He has a penis and testicles. He's a boy in a dress with make up.


----------



## Slade3200

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, as I review this entire thread, Slade in all the 192 pages, and amid the 1900 posts since your first post here, you have done nothing but argue for one side, in the name of 'objectivity.' There was one post if I recall, where you pleaded with one poster to pay attention to both sides, and then another where you turned around and started questioning those expressing concerns about privacy.
> 
> That's not objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to dig through this novel of a thread right now to find my comments and prove myself to you. I've shown plenty of understanding and acknowledgment for privacy rights and presented some Common sense solutions. When I hear a bunch of dumbshits spouting out names and insults towards individuals that I sympathize for, well of course I'm going to tell them to open their eyes to the other perspective. And present that perspective. I've said I don't agree with obamas mandate for schools, I've said I think transition surgery should be a last resort after proper therapy, and I've laid out some pretty conservative ideas about the transition process including the need for a trans to have the matching gender defined on their ID for the facilities they use. I don't necessarily think they need complete surgery but they should be working with a medical professional and living the lifestyle and appearance as the gender that they are converting to for a qualifying amount of time. I don't think your interested in listening to me, you seem hellbent on discrediting me so you can feel superior from beating a leftie. Do what you need to do... I think the future will show that I'm closer to the realm of reality than you once things play out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This 'woman' had all the therapy you seem to deem a safeguard, yet clearly there are serious unresolved mental health issues despite all the therapy, as 'she' attempted to burn down the clinic that treated 'her'. Would you want 'her' or anyone like 'her' using the ladies room with your 8 year old daughter?
> View attachment 76823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not... Esp if she is an arsonist psychopath... I wouldn't want he/she to be alone on the shower with my 8 year old son either... Would you?
> We can cherry pick it from both sides of you like but what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know if a person like the one above has mental health problems? And how would knowing or suspecting such trump 'her' right to share facilities with women and little girls? Under the law you support, he is allowed in the bathroom with little girls.
Click to expand...

Which law do I support again? I wasn't aware one was written...


----------



## Jack4jill

Tilly said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the little girl thing... Ive been pretty clear about my feelings for children and schools being held under much stricter standards than the public policy. I doubt your Lila character would qualify, however I don't really know that situation. Children like Jazz are a different story and I think she belongs in the girls room based on her experience. In any case it isnt my call, it should be a process involving licensed professionals, the parents, and the school, and it should be deemed the best course for the child's mental health.
> 
> My proposal for the public policy would be a similar process that resulted in a gender change on a adults ID which would legally qualify those individuals to switch facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. He has a penis and testicles. He's a boy in a dress with make up.
Click to expand...

Easily fixed, and that's no boy.






Especially since, you can't tell us what one is.


----------



## Tilly

Jack4jill said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the little girl thing... Ive been pretty clear about my feelings for children and schools being held under much stricter standards than the public policy. I doubt your Lila character would qualify, however I don't really know that situation. Children like Jazz are a different story and I think she belongs in the girls room based on her experience. In any case it isnt my call, it should be a process involving licensed professionals, the parents, and the school, and it should be deemed the best course for the child's mental health.
> 
> My proposal for the public policy would be a similar process that resulted in a gender change on a adults ID which would legally qualify those individuals to switch facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. He has a penis and testicles. He's a boy in a dress with make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easily fixed, and that's no boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since, you can't tell us what one is.
Click to expand...

He's a boy with a penis and testicles who whines that real actual boys won't date him because they don't want to be, nor be seen to be, homosexuals.


----------



## Silhouette

Jack4jill said:


> Easily fixed, and that's no boy....
> 
> Especially since, you can't tell us what one is.



Underneath that hyper-feminine-stereotype slut-skirt are testicles and penis.  Any pre-pubescent male who grows his hair out long and puts on a dress and jewelry could pass for a girl.

Did you know the psychological history of his parents is that his mother had two boys before him and desperately wanted a girl when he was born?  Suppose Momma had any influence on getting him some of the attention between the three boys?  Kids learn very quickly, very very young what pleases their parents.

If this boy is being drugged, as I suspect he is with class #1 carcinogens, both the parents and the MDs belong in jail.  The first thing that should've been done when an actual shrink heard the boy wanted to be a girl, would have been a home visit to see how the boy had been egged on in this way.  Then maybe the shrink could've read the same article I did where the mother admitted she wanted a girl because of the two sons she'd had before him.  From there, an average-intelligence psychologist would've seen parental influence as the culprit and saved this boy from a life of torture and being used by his mother, his doctors and the Church of LGBT for all their separate agendas..  The mom = wanting a daughter instead.  The doctors = $cash  The Church of LGBT = a living perversion doll to sell more of their tripe to the general public "as OK, fine, acceptable now..."


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily fixed, and that's no boy....
> 
> Especially since, you can't tell us what one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath that hyper-feminine-stereotype slut-skirt are testicles and penis.  Any pre-pubescent male who grows his hair out long and puts on a dress and jewelry could pass for a girl.
> 
> Did you know the psychological history of his parents is that his mother had two boys before him and desperately wanted a girl when he was born?  Suppose Momma had any influence on getting him some of the attention between the three boys?  Kids learn very quickly, very very young what pleases their parents.
> 
> If this boy is being drugged, as I suspect he is with class #1 carcinogens, both the parents and the MDs belong in jail.
Click to expand...

Are these drugs any different or riskier than birth control?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Are these drugs any different or riskier than birth control?



No, but at the ages the doctors are illegally prescribing them to children to stunt puberty, they result not just in increased cancer rates, but also stunted growth, infertility, stunted bone development and suppressed brain development.  If I was an MD doing this, I'd triple my malpractice coverage.  Those lawsuits are going to flood in like a tsunami when the dust has settled in court on this matter..


----------



## Tilly

Slade3200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, as I review this entire thread, Slade in all the 192 pages, and amid the 1900 posts since your first post here, you have done nothing but argue for one side, in the name of 'objectivity.' There was one post if I recall, where you pleaded with one poster to pay attention to both sides, and then another where you turned around and started questioning those expressing concerns about privacy.
> 
> That's not objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to dig through this novel of a thread right now to find my comments and prove myself to you. I've shown plenty of understanding and acknowledgment for privacy rights and presented some Common sense solutions. When I hear a bunch of dumbshits spouting out names and insults towards individuals that I sympathize for, well of course I'm going to tell them to open their eyes to the other perspective. And present that perspective. I've said I don't agree with obamas mandate for schools, I've said I think transition surgery should be a last resort after proper therapy, and I've laid out some pretty conservative ideas about the transition process including the need for a trans to have the matching gender defined on their ID for the facilities they use. I don't necessarily think they need complete surgery but they should be working with a medical professional and living the lifestyle and appearance as the gender that they are converting to for a qualifying amount of time. I don't think your interested in listening to me, you seem hellbent on discrediting me so you can feel superior from beating a leftie. Do what you need to do... I think the future will show that I'm closer to the realm of reality than you once things play out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This 'woman' had all the therapy you seem to deem a safeguard, yet clearly there are serious unresolved mental health issues despite all the therapy, as 'she' attempted to burn down the clinic that treated 'her'. Would you want 'her' or anyone like 'her' using the ladies room with your 8 year old daughter?
> View attachment 76823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not... Esp if she is an arsonist psychopath... I wouldn't want he/she to be alone on the shower with my 8 year old son either... Would you?
> We can cherry pick it from both sides of you like but what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know if a person like the one above has mental health problems? And how would knowing or suspecting such trump 'her' right to share facilities with women and little girls? Under the law you support, he is allowed in the bathroom with little girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which law do I support again? I wasn't aware one was written...
Click to expand...

Right, you support transgender m2f in the ladies room, but not the one in the picture since I made you aware that it turns out 'she' has mental health problems, problems that weren't perceived by the doctors as a problem UNTIL 'she' decided to demonstrate them. So again, How would you know if a person like the one above has mental health problems? And how would knowing or suspecting such trump 'her' right to share facilities with women and little girls? On what basis would you prevent this man from sharing the ladies with your daughter?


----------



## Slade3200

Tilly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to dig through this novel of a thread right now to find my comments and prove myself to you. I've shown plenty of understanding and acknowledgment for privacy rights and presented some Common sense solutions. When I hear a bunch of dumbshits spouting out names and insults towards individuals that I sympathize for, well of course I'm going to tell them to open their eyes to the other perspective. And present that perspective. I've said I don't agree with obamas mandate for schools, I've said I think transition surgery should be a last resort after proper therapy, and I've laid out some pretty conservative ideas about the transition process including the need for a trans to have the matching gender defined on their ID for the facilities they use. I don't necessarily think they need complete surgery but they should be working with a medical professional and living the lifestyle and appearance as the gender that they are converting to for a qualifying amount of time. I don't think your interested in listening to me, you seem hellbent on discrediting me so you can feel superior from beating a leftie. Do what you need to do... I think the future will show that I'm closer to the realm of reality than you once things play out...
> 
> 
> 
> This 'woman' had all the therapy you seem to deem a safeguard, yet clearly there are serious unresolved mental health issues despite all the therapy, as 'she' attempted to burn down the clinic that treated 'her'. Would you want 'her' or anyone like 'her' using the ladies room with your 8 year old daughter?
> View attachment 76823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not... Esp if she is an arsonist psychopath... I wouldn't want he/she to be alone on the shower with my 8 year old son either... Would you?
> We can cherry pick it from both sides of you like but what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know if a person like the one above has mental health problems? And how would knowing or suspecting such trump 'her' right to share facilities with women and little girls? Under the law you support, he is allowed in the bathroom with little girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which law do I support again? I wasn't aware one was written...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, you support transgender m2f in the ladies room, but not the one in the picture since I made you aware that it turns out 'she' has mental health problems, problems that weren't perceived by the doctors as a problem UNTIL 'she' decided to demonstrate them. So again, How would you know if a person like the one above has mental health problems? And how would knowing or suspecting such trump 'her' right to share facilities with women and little girls? On what basis would you prevent this man from sharing the ladies with your daughter?
Click to expand...

I've laid out very specifically what I support, multiple times... I'm not going to do it again. You don't know what your talking about.

You aren't going to be able to stop mentally ill people from using the bathroom... This puts little girls and little boys at risk, Predators can be transgenders, heterosexuals, males females Christians Muslims whites blacks and on and on... The answer, be smart and teach your kids not to be alone in a bathroom... Use the buddy system or make sure a responsible adult knows where they are


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I've laid out very specifically what I support, multiple times... I'm not going to do it again. You don't know what your talking about.
> 
> You aren't going to be able to stop mentally ill people from using the bathroom... This puts little girls and little boys at risk, Predators can be transgenders, heterosexuals, males females Christians Muslims whites blacks and on and on... The answer, be smart and teach your kids not to be alone in a bathroom... Use the buddy system or make sure a responsible adult knows where they are



And yet with all that said, people with penises, testicles & adam's apples will never be legally allowed to shower with women behind doors marked "women".

Ain't gonna happen.  Ask Justice Ginsburg..


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've laid out very specifically what I support, multiple times... I'm not going to do it again. You don't know what your talking about.
> 
> You aren't going to be able to stop mentally ill people from using the bathroom... This puts little girls and little boys at risk, Predators can be transgenders, heterosexuals, males females Christians Muslims whites blacks and on and on... The answer, be smart and teach your kids not to be alone in a bathroom... Use the buddy system or make sure a responsible adult knows where they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet with all that said, people with penises, testicles & adam's apples will never be legally allowed to shower with women behind doors marked "women".
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.  Ask Justice Ginsburg..
Click to expand...

Wonderful glad that's settled... Can we shut this thread down now? I think we got it all figured out


----------



## Silhouette

The popular topic bothering you, is it?

Butchering people to halflings isn't an issue that's going quietly into the night either.  The Church of LGBT has pushed an inquiry into itself; especially on its "T" component.  What will follow, naturally, as a result of the lawsuit filed by 13 states, is a complete exposure of the malpractice that is "sex reassignment surgery" and the hormones with it.  From there we will have an audit of the AMA and a purging of doctors violating the hippocratic oath.  Long story short, the collusion between the AMA and the APA amputating healthy organs as "a mental health cure" will no longer be tolerated.

So, that isn't getting "shut down" until it has fully played out.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> The popular topic bothering you, is it?
> 
> Butchering people to halflings isn't an issue that's going quietly into the night either.  The Church of LGBT has pushed an inquiry into itself; especially on its "T" component.  What will follow, naturally, as a result of the lawsuit filed by 13 states, is a complete exposure of the malpractice that is "sex reassignment surgery" and the hormones with it.  From there we will have an audit of the AMA and a purging of doctors violating the hippocratic oath.  Long story short, the collusion between the AMA and the APA amputating healthy organs as "a mental health cure" will no longer be tolerated.
> 
> So, that isn't getting "shut down" until it has fully played out.


The topic isn't bothering me the broken record repetitive arguments are bothering me. At least you did mention the damn 17 million again! 
We will see how things play out... I think you are off base with both the predator and the medical arguments, i've already stated why. You fail to recognize the sociological element to this situation and are strictly focused on the biological. Thats your prerogative but I think you are setting yourself up for disappointment and not being realistic. There will be a marriage when it comes to policy and both sides will need to compromise to reach a legal solution.


----------



## P@triot

There is nothing better than when liberals are forced to swallow a great big dose of their own ignorant policies...

But at least one liberal has seen the light. Life Site reported that Maya Dillard Smith, the interim director of the Georgia chapter of the American Civil Liberties Union, has abruptly resigned over the ACLU’s position on transgender bathrooms after her daughters had a bad experience seeing men in their bathroom.

ACLU Leader Gets BRUTAL Taste of Justice After Daughters Encounter Men in Women’s Restroom


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> The topic isn't bothering me the broken record repetitive arguments are bothering me. At least you did mention the damn 17 million again!
> ...both sides will need to compromise to reach a legal solution.



As to the 17 million "damn" rape survivors...as you call them...there is no compromise.  The Violence Against Women Act will insert itself to protect the fragile minds of these women who expect sex-segregated privacy behind doors marked "women".

There's no compromising that.  You're just going to lose on that issue, lock, stock and barrel.  It'll be OK.  A total loss for the Church of LGBT has been a long time coming and will temper their crybully demeanors into experiencing not always getting what they want...even by nudge/forcing "compromise" in incremental progression to 100% what they want..


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
Click to expand...


  So, you would, in fact, be OK with your teenage daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert.

  Which only proves that you are a worthless, pathetic excuse for a man and for a father; who would rather cater to the interests of degenerates and perverts than protect your own daughter from them.

  You truly are subhuman filth.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tilly said:


> How would you know if a person like the one above has mental health problems? And how would knowing or suspecting such trump 'her' right to share facilities with women and little girls? Under the law you support, he is allowed in the bathroom with little girls.



  That someone who is biologically male, believes himself to be female, is _prima facie_ proof that he is, at the very least, severely, delusionally mentally ill.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you would, in fact, be OK with your teenage daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert.
> 
> Which only proves that you are a worthless, pathetic excuse for a man and for a father; who would rather cater to the interests of degenerates and perverts than protect your own daughter from them.
> 
> You truly are subhuman filth.
Click to expand...

And according to sharia law you are perverting your children every time you let them go to the pool and you are offending God every time you drink a beer and you deserve to die for believing in Jesus... So there's that


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you would, in fact, be OK with your teenage daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert.
> 
> Which only proves that you are a worthless, pathetic excuse for a man and for a father; who would rather cater to the interests of degenerates and perverts than protect your own daughter from them.
> 
> You truly are subhuman filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to sharia law you are perverting your children every time you let them go to the pool and you are offending God every time you drink a beer and you deserve to die for believing in Jesus... So there's that
Click to expand...

What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....



Slade3200 has nothing better, at this point.  He's admitted that he would throw his own daughter under the bus in order to cater to sick perverts.  There really is no lower for him to go.


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you would, in fact, be OK with your teenage daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert.
> 
> Which only proves that you are a worthless, pathetic excuse for a man and for a father; who would rather cater to the interests of degenerates and perverts than protect your own daughter from them.
> 
> You truly are subhuman filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to sharia law you are perverting your children every time you let them go to the pool and you are offending God every time you drink a beer and you deserve to die for believing in Jesus... So there's that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....
Click to expand...

Sharia law is an extreme example of a conservative set of values being imposed on a group of people who live under a different set of values. It is a very valid comparison. Look I. The mirror dude... Y'all aren't that much different. Just let people live and stop your bitching


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you would, in fact, be OK with your teenage daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert.
> 
> Which only proves that you are a worthless, pathetic excuse for a man and for a father; who would rather cater to the interests of degenerates and perverts than protect your own daughter from them.
> 
> You truly are subhuman filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to sharia law you are perverting your children every time you let them go to the pool and you are offending God every time you drink a beer and you deserve to die for believing in Jesus... So there's that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharia law is an extreme example of a conservative set of values being imposed on a group of people who live under a different set of values. It is a very valid comparison. Look I. The mirror dude... Y'all aren't that much different. Just let people live and stop your bitching
Click to expand...


Stop bitching?  You mean like the freaks that get upset when someone says they disagree with their lifestyle choices and sue someone for telling them no?


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would, in fact, be OK with your teenage daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert.
> 
> Which only proves that you are a worthless, pathetic excuse for a man and for a father; who would rather cater to the interests of degenerates and perverts than protect your own daughter from them.
> 
> You truly are subhuman filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And according to sharia law you are perverting your children every time you let them go to the pool and you are offending God every time you drink a beer and you deserve to die for believing in Jesus... So there's that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharia law is an extreme example of a conservative set of values being imposed on a group of people who live under a different set of values. It is a very valid comparison. Look I. The mirror dude... Y'all aren't that much different. Just let people live and stop your bitching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop bitching?  You mean like the freaks that get upset when someone says they disagree with their lifestyle choices and sue someone for telling them no?
Click to expand...

Yes like those people


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would, in fact, be OK with your teenage daughter being forced to undress and shower with a mentally-ill male pervert.
> 
> Which only proves that you are a worthless, pathetic excuse for a man and for a father; who would rather cater to the interests of degenerates and perverts than protect your own daughter from them.
> 
> You truly are subhuman filth.
> 
> 
> 
> And according to sharia law you are perverting your children every time you let them go to the pool and you are offending God every time you drink a beer and you deserve to die for believing in Jesus... So there's that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharia law is an extreme example of a conservative set of values being imposed on a group of people who live under a different set of values. It is a very valid comparison. Look I. The mirror dude... Y'all aren't that much different. Just let people live and stop your bitching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop bitching?  You mean like the freaks that get upset when someone says they disagree with their lifestyle choices and sue someone for telling them no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes like those people
Click to expand...


Those freaks need to quit bitching when someone says they're freaks.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to sharia law you are perverting your children every time you let them go to the pool and you are offending God every time you drink a beer and you deserve to die for believing in Jesus... So there's that
> 
> 
> 
> What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharia law is an extreme example of a conservative set of values being imposed on a group of people who live under a different set of values. It is a very valid comparison. Look I. The mirror dude... Y'all aren't that much different. Just let people live and stop your bitching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop bitching?  You mean like the freaks that get upset when someone says they disagree with their lifestyle choices and sue someone for telling them no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes like those people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those freaks need to quit bitching when someone says they're freaks.
Click to expand...

Ok buddy, just cause you say so


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Sharia Law have to do with anything?!? He didn't bring up muslims. You have to do better than that weak and nonsensical response....
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law is an extreme example of a conservative set of values being imposed on a group of people who live under a different set of values. It is a very valid comparison. Look I. The mirror dude... Y'all aren't that much different. Just let people live and stop your bitching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop bitching?  You mean like the freaks that get upset when someone says they disagree with their lifestyle choices and sue someone for telling them no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes like those people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those freaks need to quit bitching when someone says they're freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok buddy, just cause you say so
Click to expand...


Just cause they need to shut the fuck up demanding people accept their deviant and perverted behavior.  Perversions like theirs should never be accepted.  

Why do you support perverted people like those freaks?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Conservative65 said:


> Just cause they need to shut the fuck up demanding people accept their deviant and perverted behavior.  Perversions like theirs should never be accepted.
> 
> Why do you support perverted people like those freaks?



  This is why.  This is all that anyone needs to know about Slade3200's character…



Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cause they need to shut the fuck up demanding people accept their deviant and perverted behavior.  Perversions like theirs should never be accepted.
> 
> Why do you support perverted people like those freaks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why.  This is all that anyone needs to know about Slade3200's character…
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's mind-boggling to me. I have two daughters and it will be a cold day in hell before I ever allow a male (especially when who is a sexual deviant with a severe mental disorder) to shower with them or use the restroom with them. I think any parent who says that is ok should have their children removed from their home by the state (and I am so against that - but that is clearly a parent who could care less about the welfare of their child).


----------



## IndependantAce

Transgenderism seems like a Satanic ritual or sacrifice to a pagan cult to me. Similar to how the Heaven's Gate cult forced their followers to cut off their genitals before having them commit mass suicide.

It's just self-defilement of the most extreme kind; one thing the Islamic world does get right is that it doesn't advocate this type of deviancy as virtuous.


----------



## IndependantAce

P@triot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cause they need to shut the fuck up demanding people accept their deviant and perverted behavior.  Perversions like theirs should never be accepted.
> 
> Why do you support perverted people like those freaks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why.  This is all that anyone needs to know about Slade3200's character…
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's mind-boggling to me. I have two daughters and it will be a cold day in hell before I ever allow a male (especially when who is a sexual deviant with a severe mental disorder) to shower with them or use the restroom with them. I think any parent who says that is ok should have their children removed from their home by the state (and I am so against that - but that is clearly a parent who could care less about the welfare of their child).
Click to expand...

The far-left has already gone beyond that; Salon.com has began advocating for the acceptance of "non-contact pedophiles":

What's even more disturbing is that the "pedophile spokesman" they recruited was outed as a member of a pro-pedophile internet group which advocated for the acceptance of "full-contact pedophilia" as well":

At the rate things are going civil war might be imminent.

Why Salon's Virtuous Pedophile Is Not So Virtuous - Breitbart


----------



## Conservative65

Bob Blaylock said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cause they need to shut the fuck up demanding people accept their deviant and perverted behavior.  Perversions like theirs should never be accepted.
> 
> Why do you support perverted people like those freaks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why.  This is all that anyone needs to know about Slade3200's character…
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I read that.  He believes someone's ability to be a pervert is more important than his daughter.


----------



## ChrisL

I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."


----------



## Rustic

ChrisL said:


> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."


No doubt...





If it ain't broke don't fix it...
No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact


----------



## ChrisL

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
Click to expand...


About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.


----------



## Rustic

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
Click to expand...

True-
Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> *I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness? * You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."



Well, the people who rally around it and support it must themselves be suffering from mental illness.  There's only one more stark indicator of mental illness than denying the reality of what's between your own legs.  And that is another person seeing you doing that and SUPPORTING YOU while you do that "as normal".  That supporter is also mentally ill; for s/he too is denying stark reality.

And Chris, guess who supports "transgender" mentally ill and enables them the most?  Lesbians and gays.  Now how do you feel about them marrying and stripping children as a matter of binding contract of even the hope of either a mother or father for life?  Feel good about those kids' well being...and the "mentally stable" parents they have who support transgender crap?


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness? * You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the people who rally around it and support it must themselves be suffering from mental illness.  There's only one more stark indicator of mental illness than denying the reality of what's between your own legs.  And that is another person seeing you doing that and SUPPORTING YOU while you do that "as normal".  That supporter is also mentally ill; for s/he too is denying stark reality.
> 
> And Chris, guess who supports "transgender" mentally ill and enables them the most?  Lesbians and gays.  Now how do you feel about them marrying and stripping children as a matter of binding contract of even the hope of either a mother or father for life?  Feel good about those kids' well being...and the "mentally stable" parents they have who support transgender crap?
Click to expand...


I've heard about some homosexuals who do not support the transgender agenda.


----------



## ChrisL

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
Click to expand...


I know I would have been freaked out when I was a little girl if there was a man wearing a dress in the ladies' room with me!


----------



## Silhouette

And would you also be freaked out by anyone supporting him being in there with you?


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> *I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness? * You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."





Silhouette said:


> Well, the people who rally around it and support it must themselves be suffering from mental illness.  *There's only one more stark indicator of mental illness than denying the reality of what's between your own legs.  And that is another person seeing you doing that and SUPPORTING YOU while you do that "as normal".  That supporter is also mentally ill*; for s/he too is denying stark reality.
> 
> And Chris, *guess who supports "transgender" mentally ill and enables them the most?  Lesbians and gays.*  Now how do you feel about them marrying and stripping children as a matter of binding contract of even the hope of either a mother or father for life?  Feel good about those kids' well being...and the "mentally stable" parents they have who support transgender crap?





ChrisL said:


> I've heard about some homosexuals who do not support the transgender agenda.


Yes.  I've heard of four leaf clovers too.  And babies born with two heads.  But I'm talking about the vast majority of lesbians and gays.


----------



## Rustic

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I would have been freaked out when I was a little girl if there was a man wearing a dress in the ladies' room with me!
Click to expand...

 No doubt, if I would've saw this when I was a kid in the men's restroom I probably would've been a socialist by now. Thank God that curse never happened ....


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness? * You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the people who rally around it and support it must themselves be suffering from mental illness.  *There's only one more stark indicator of mental illness than denying the reality of what's between your own legs.  And that is another person seeing you doing that and SUPPORTING YOU while you do that "as normal".  That supporter is also mentally ill*; for s/he too is denying stark reality.
> 
> And Chris, *guess who supports "transgender" mentally ill and enables them the most?  Lesbians and gays.*  Now how do you feel about them marrying and stripping children as a matter of binding contract of even the hope of either a mother or father for life?  Feel good about those kids' well being...and the "mentally stable" parents they have who support transgender crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about some homosexuals who do not support the transgender agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  I've heard of four leaf clovers too.  And babies born with two heads.  But I'm talking about the vast majority of lesbians and gays.
Click to expand...


Well, honestly, I don't know why anyone would support this so-called "movement."  It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## ChrisL

They deserve every protection that the law affords any other person because they are human beings. . . sick ones, but still human beings, but no special privileges should be afforded to them.


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> Well, honestly, I don't know why anyone would support this so-called "movement."  It doesn't make any sense to me.



That's a dishonest statement.  You DO know why some people support this movement.  And you know it because you know of the group who does, as a unit, in whole.  And that group is: homosexuals also sharing the "LGBT" label.  You know that anyone supporting and enabling mental illness is themselves mentally ill.  So you have the answer but are afraid to face it because I suspect you have blindly supported "gay everything" without really understanding the group's inner workings..


----------



## sealybobo

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Is this really an issue? No. It's a wedge issue the Republicans and corporate media bring up in an election year meant to divide us.

It's an issue Republicans use to try to get poor Americans to vote Republican. Without these issues they don't have anything for those poor people.


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, honestly, I don't know why anyone would support this so-called "movement."  It doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a dishonest statement.  You DO know why some people support this movement.  And you know it because you know of the group who does, as a unit, in whole.  And that group is: homosexuals also sharing the "LGBT" label.  You know that anyone supporting and enabling mental illness is themselves mentally ill.  So you have the answer but are afraid to face it because I suspect you have blindly supported "gay everything" without really understanding the group's inner workings..
Click to expand...


I'm not opposed to people (ADULTS) marrying who they want to marry or having sex with who they choose to have sex with.  Why would I be opposed to that?  I draw the line in personally accepting that a man is a woman or a woman is a man.  I don't want to discriminate against them, but I don't buy it . . . no way, no how.


----------



## Rustic

ChrisL said:


> They deserve every protection that the law affords any other person because they are human beings. . . sick ones, but still human beings, but no special privileges should be afforded to them.


True, just because they are "touched" in the head it is not offsetting to the fact of what they really are... DNA does not lie.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really an issue? No. It's a wedge issue the Republicans and corporate media bring up in an election year meant to divide us.
> 
> It's an issue Republicans use to try to get poor Americans to vote Republican. Without these issues they don't have anything for those poor people.
Click to expand...


Sure it's an issue, especially if you are the parent of a girl child.  Now any freak can go into the bathroom with your small female child, claiming he "feels" like a woman.  This is just common sense.


----------



## Silhouette

And the freaks supporting the freaks?


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> *I'm not opposed to people (ADULTS) marrying who they want to marry or having sex with who they choose to have sex with.  Why would I be opposed to that?*  I draw the line in personally accepting that a man is a woman or a woman is a man.  I don't want to discriminate against them, but I don't buy it . . . no way, no how.



Because 90% of the respondents to this poll say they feel it's important for a child to have both a mother and father....a thing by physical defect that "gay marriage" cannot provide to the children involved.  I assume you support children's well being? Poll.  Please Vote.  Did You Have a Mother & Father in Your Life?  Do you feel it's important for a child to have both a mother and father; not to be divorced legally from even the hope of one or the other for life?

And, if you believe any adult may marry who they wish, I'm assuming you support polygamy as well?


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not opposed to people (ADULTS) marrying who they want to marry or having sex with who they choose to have sex with.  Why would I be opposed to that?*  I draw the line in personally accepting that a man is a woman or a woman is a man.  I don't want to discriminate against them, but I don't buy it . . . no way, no how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 90% of the respondents to this poll say they feel it's important for a child to have both a mother and father....a thing by physical defect that "gay marriage" cannot provide to the children involved.  I assume you support children's well being? Poll.  Please Vote.  Did You Have a Mother & Father in Your Life?  Do you feel it's important for a child to have both a mother and father; not to be divorced legally from even the hope of one or the other for life?
> 
> And, if you believe any adult may marry who they wish, I'm assuming you support polygamy as well?
Click to expand...


I think it's important that children have good parents.  Doesn't matter if they are male or female, single or married.  I raised my son as a single mom, and he is doing just fine.  Thanks.


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> I think it's important that children have good parents.  Doesn't matter if they are male or female, single or married.  I raised my son as a single mom, and he is doing just fine.  Thanks.


Oh, OK.  I wasn't talking about single parents.  Because as a single hetero parent you no doubt dated the opposite sex or at least expressed interest in them in front of your son.  So he found, through you, that "males are good and acceptable and part of the desired people".  Instead, if he was raised by two lesbians, as this boy was, he would see males as "something that isn't necessary at all, not even on the most fundamental level (physical intimacy)".  Children form their self-image by observation.  Gay marriage would harm the children of the opposite sex in their midst the most: Boy Drugged By Lesbian "Parents" To Be A Girl


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's important that children have good parents.  Doesn't matter if they are male or female, single or married.  I raised my son as a single mom, and he is doing just fine.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OK.  I wasn't talking about single parents.  Because as a single hetero parent you no doubt dated the opposite sex or at least expressed interest in them in front of your son.  So he found, through you, that "males are good and acceptable and part of the desired people".  Instead, if he was raised by two lesbians, as this boy was, he would see males as "something that isn't necessary at all, not even on the most fundamental level (physical intimacy)".  Children form their self-image by observation.  Gay marriage would harm the children of the opposite sex in their midst the most: Boy Drugged By Lesbian "Parents" To Be A Girl
Click to expand...


Not all homosexual parents are going to be good parents, just like not all heterosexuals are going to be good parents.  I agree that the child looks to be incredibly disturbed, but there are plenty of good homosexual parents too.  There are good and bad in every group after all.  I know a couple of gay people personally who I know would make great parents.  They have a lot of love and stability to offer a child who would otherwise not have a family at all.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."


Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
Click to expand...


It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
Click to expand...

I hear ya and think you make a good point. It's why I think it's very unfortunate that we have the government making laws about it now. Wish they could have just stayed out of it and we were mature enough of a society to handle it... But we have too many whiny brats on both sides of the aisle


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
Click to expand...


Have you read some of your "cohort's" postings in this thread and others?  Your opinions?  Degenerate or not?  Sorry, but there are a LOT of mentally disturbed and unpleasant people in the world.  I've met several supposed transgenders who were extremely unpleasant people.


----------



## Slade3200

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
Click to expand...

Either way thats gonna happen if people are I knowledgable or in accepting of transgenders. A trans man is gonna freak out a little girl in the restroom even though he/she doesn't have a dick. Same for a trans in heels and a dress in the men's room... Little boys are gonna be effected by that...


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness? * You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the people who rally around it and support it must themselves be suffering from mental illness.  There's only one more stark indicator of mental illness than denying the reality of what's between your own legs.  And that is another person seeing you doing that and SUPPORTING YOU while you do that "as normal".  That supporter is also mentally ill; for s/he too is denying stark reality.
> 
> And Chris, guess who supports "transgender" mentally ill and enables them the most?  Lesbians and gays.  Now how do you feel about them marrying and stripping children as a matter of binding contract of even the hope of either a mother or father for life?  Feel good about those kids' well being...and the "mentally stable" parents they have who support transgender crap?
Click to expand...

You are so damn clueless... My cousin is a lesbian, she has a son... He has a wife and two kids.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way that gonna happen if people are I knowledgable or in accepting of transgenders. A trans man is gonna freak out a little girl in the restroom even though he/she doesn't have a dick. Same for a trans in heels and a dress in the men's room... Little boys are gonna be effected by that...
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "accept" them?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I would have been freaked out when I was a little girl if there was a man wearing a dress in the ladies' room with me!
Click to expand...

How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I would have been freaked out when I was a little girl if there was a man wearing a dress in the ladies' room with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
Click to expand...


If you have a penis, you go to the men's room.  If you have a vagina, the ladies' room.  Simple really.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way that gonna happen if people are I knowledgable or in accepting of transgenders. A trans man is gonna freak out a little girl in the restroom even though he/she doesn't have a dick. Same for a trans in heels and a dress in the men's room... Little boys are gonna be effected by that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "accept" them?
Click to expand...

Understand that they live a different reality and accepting that difference as ok. Live and let live, we are all just humans, different and unique trying to be happy.

If not accept then tolerate and understand that even if you don't like something, like Nikki Manaj, it's the principle of freedom and liberty that is part of making our country so great


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I would have been freaked out when I was a little girl if there was a man wearing a dress in the ladies' room with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a penis, you go to the men's room.  If you have a vagina, the ladies' room.  Simple really.
Click to expand...

I get your POV on that, but you are dodging the question or missing the point.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I would have been freaked out when I was a little girl if there was a man wearing a dress in the ladies' room with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a penis, you go to the men's room.  If you have a vagina, the ladies' room.  Simple really.
Click to expand...

Based on looks, not genetics, so stop freaking out about post-op transgenders.


----------



## Jack4jill

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way that gonna happen if people are I knowledgable or in accepting of transgenders. A trans man is gonna freak out a little girl in the restroom even though he/she doesn't have a dick. Same for a trans in heels and a dress in the men's room... Little boys are gonna be effected by that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "accept" them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understand that they live a different reality and accepting that difference as ok. Live and let live, we are all just humans, different and unique trying to be happy.
> 
> If not accept them tolerant and understand that even if you don't like something, like Nikki Manaj, it's the principle of freedom and liberty that is part of making our country so great
Click to expand...

She has zero ability to understand, zero, even when presented with clear definitions of words.


----------



## Slyhunter

Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
How do you prove your transgendered?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most
Click to expand...


Sure there are a lot of heterosexual "degenerates" too, but that does not negate my claim.  I've met a few transsexuals/transgenders on these types of message boards, and they seem quite angry and out of control aside from only 1 out of the bunch.  That's like one out of five.  They come across as extremely mentally disturbed and unstable individuals.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I would have been freaked out when I was a little girl if there was a man wearing a dress in the ladies' room with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a penis, you go to the men's room.  If you have a vagina, the ladies' room.  Simple really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get your POV on that, but you are dodging the question or missing the point.
Click to expand...


No I'm not.  I answered the question.  There ARE women who look like men who use the ladies' room, but they just happen to be ugly women.  Lol.  You can usually tell when a man is dressed as a woman.  Something is just "off" about them.  And we have no way of knowing if that person is actually transgendered or just a pervert.


----------



## Slade3200

Slyhunter said:


> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?


of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school


----------



## Jack4jill

Slyhunter said:


> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?


Pretend?  No.

Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.

These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.

On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to and should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.





Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school
Click to expand...


The problem with that is there no one at the door of the restroom checking IDs.  Lol.  That would be expensive and not too many business owners are going to go for that.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of heterosexual "degenerates" too, but that does not negate my claim.  I've met a few transsexuals/transgenders on these types of message boards, and they seem quite angry and out of control aside from only 1 out of the bunch.  That's like one out of five.  They come across as extremely mentally disturbed and unstable individuals.
Click to expand...

You cant judge a whole group of people based on a handful that you've met.  I've only met one in my life... There was debate for almost a year whether she was a he... But everything about her was female except for certain elements of her appearance. She was a caregiver for a serverly handicapped lady and would always bring her out to the park where my group spent much of our time. This "mentally ill pervert" as y'all like to call them had a bigger heart than most people I know. It's why all this degrading talk pisses me off, there are so many clueless and ignorant people out there just spreading hate for no reason at all.


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of heterosexual "degenerates" too, but that does not negate my claim.  I've met a few transsexuals/transgenders on these types of message boards, and they seem quite angry and out of control aside from only 1 out of the bunch.  That's like one out of five.  They come across as extremely mentally disturbed and unstable individuals.
Click to expand...

Try basing it on real life instead you dumb bitch.  I've met several of them over the years, perfectly fine considering, and people way worse, truly ready to be locked away, that were quote, "perfectly normal".

If I based my opinions of humanity only on those here, like you, I'd have all of humanity tossed into a pit of fire for its own damn good.  Creatures that stupid don't deserve to live.

You see only what you want to see, and ignore the rest.  That's a large part of what makes you such a stupid bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of heterosexual "degenerates" too, but that does not negate my claim.  I've met a few transsexuals/transgenders on these types of message boards, and they seem quite angry and out of control aside from only 1 out of the bunch.  That's like one out of five.  They come across as extremely mentally disturbed and unstable individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant judge a whole group of people based on a handful that you've met.  I've only met one in my life... There was debate for almost a year whether she was a he... But everything about her was female except for certain elements of her appearance. She was a caregiver for a serverly handicapped lady and would always bring her out to the park where my group spent much of our time. This "mentally ill pervert" as y'all like to call them had a bigger heart than most people I know. It's why all this degrading talk pisses me off, there are so many clueless and ignorant people out there just spreading hate for no reason at all.
Click to expand...


Acknowledging that a person has a problem is not equivocal with "hate."


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is there no one at the door of the restroom checking IDs.  Lol.  That would be expensive and not too many business owners are going to go for that.
Click to expand...

And just what does this ID say, bitch?  XX or XY?  Dick or no dick?


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of heterosexual "degenerates" too, but that does not negate my claim.  I've met a few transsexuals/transgenders on these types of message boards, and they seem quite angry and out of control aside from only 1 out of the bunch.  That's like one out of five.  They come across as extremely mentally disturbed and unstable individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant judge a whole group of people based on a handful that you've met.  I've only met one in my life... There was debate for almost a year whether she was a he... But everything about her was female except for certain elements of her appearance. She was a caregiver for a serverly handicapped lady and would always bring her out to the park where my group spent much of our time. This "mentally ill pervert" as y'all like to call them had a bigger heart than most people I know. It's why all this degrading talk pisses me off, there are so many clueless and ignorant people out there just spreading hate for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acknowledging that a person has a problem is not equivocal with "hate."
Click to expand...

You both fear and hate them.  A common reaction in lower lifeforms.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of heterosexual "degenerates" too, but that does not negate my claim.  I've met a few transsexuals/transgenders on these types of message boards, and they seem quite angry and out of control aside from only 1 out of the bunch.  That's like one out of five.  They come across as extremely mentally disturbed and unstable individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant judge a whole group of people based on a handful that you've met.  I've only met one in my life... There was debate for almost a year whether she was a he... But everything about her was female except for certain elements of her appearance. She was a caregiver for a serverly handicapped lady and would always bring her out to the park where my group spent much of our time. This "mentally ill pervert" as y'all like to call them had a bigger heart than most people I know. It's why all this degrading talk pisses me off, there are so many clueless and ignorant people out there just spreading hate for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acknowledging that a person has a problem is not equivocal with "hate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You both fear and hate them.  A common reaction in lower lifeforms.
Click to expand...


I don't fear or hate them.  I just think they have a mental illness.


----------



## Slyhunter

Jack4jill said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend?  No.
> 
> Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.
> 
> These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.
Click to expand...

You think Bruce Jenner has ever been fucked by a guy?
I think he's a fake transgender.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is there no one at the door of the restroom checking IDs.  Lol.  That would be expensive and not too many business owners are going to go for that.
Click to expand...

Agreed, which is why these laws are more about political posturing than practical use. The purpose is strictly for legal conflicts and law writing. Reality is, people are going to go into whichever bathroom they want to and nothing is going to stop them. The heart of this whole thing is about support vs oppress the trans community


----------



## Slyhunter

Jack4jill said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend?  No.
> 
> Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.
> 
> These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to and should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.
Click to expand...

No stalls in the showers and some parents don't want their daughters to know what a dick looks like.


----------



## Jack4jill

Slyhunter said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend?  No.
> 
> Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.
> 
> These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bruce Jenner has ever been fucked by a guy?
> I think he's a fake transgender.
Click to expand...

Who you get fucked by doesn't make you who you are.  Is a nun who never got laid not a woman?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is there no one at the door of the restroom checking IDs.  Lol.  That would be expensive and not too many business owners are going to go for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, which is why these laws are more about political posturing than practical use. The purpose is strictly for legal conflicts and law writing. Reality is, people are going to go into whichever bathroom they want to and nothing is going to stop them. The heart of this whole thing is about support vs oppress the trans community
Click to expand...


No it isn't about supporting or oppressing.  It is about some trying to make special accommodation for these people above the concerns that other people may have.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you call it mental illness, disorder, or dysphoria it is a reality and people suffer from it. This discussion is about how we handle it. One extreme wants to dismiss, discredit and ignore... The other extreme wants to understand, tolerate and support.  Few questions worth exploring... Is this something that can be cured in the medical field? I believe for many years they have been practicing "conversion therapies" that have proven to cause more harm than good, so there is a movement for more social tolerance and understanding for these people... Also, if there isn't a know "cure" then what is the alternative course of action in our society?  This is a very similar conversation that was and is still being had about gay people... Many still believe that they are mental degenerate perverts who need to keep their lifestyle in the closet and there is no place for them in our society. While they are entitled to their highly prejudice opinions, others promote equal rights and protections for EVERYBODY in this country as long as they are following our laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in fact being pushed on society to "accept" it.  Some of them ARE degenerate perverts, indeed.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but so are many many hetero's... Esp. on this board, I'm sure you know better than most
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are a lot of heterosexual "degenerates" too, but that does not negate my claim.  I've met a few transsexuals/transgenders on these types of message boards, and they seem quite angry and out of control aside from only 1 out of the bunch.  That's like one out of five.  They come across as extremely mentally disturbed and unstable individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant judge a whole group of people based on a handful that you've met.  I've only met one in my life... There was debate for almost a year whether she was a he... But everything about her was female except for certain elements of her appearance. She was a caregiver for a serverly handicapped lady and would always bring her out to the park where my group spent much of our time. This "mentally ill pervert" as y'all like to call them had a bigger heart than most people I know. It's why all this degrading talk pisses me off, there are so many clueless and ignorant people out there just spreading hate for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acknowledging that a person has a problem is not equivocal with "hate."
Click to expand...

True, but there is plenty of hate being tossed out In This discussion. You're probably the tamest of the opposers out there. You at least have some compassion for LBGT... Not many on here have that


----------



## Jack4jill

Slyhunter said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend?  No.
> 
> Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.
> 
> These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to and should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stalls in the showers and some parents don't want their daughters to know what a dick looks like.
Click to expand...

One, a girls' locker room doesn't look like what you think it does, it's not like in the movies, and they almost always have stalls and curtains and there's nothing stopping schools from adding more.  Two, parents who raise their children in ignorance can go fuck themselves.  Considering how many girls have brothers or babysit male babies, and especially with the Internet, the chances of them not seeing a penis are roughly less than zero now.

Like so.




And so:


----------



## Jack4jill

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is there no one at the door of the restroom checking IDs.  Lol.  That would be expensive and not too many business owners are going to go for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, which is why these laws are more about political posturing than practical use. The purpose is strictly for legal conflicts and law writing. Reality is, people are going to go into whichever bathroom they want to and nothing is going to stop them. The heart of this whole thing is about support vs oppress the trans community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't about supporting or oppressing.  It is about some trying to make special accommodation for these people above the concerns that other people may have.
Click to expand...

The concerns of fucking infants, like you.

All panic, no understanding or rationality.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is there no one at the door of the restroom checking IDs.  Lol.  That would be expensive and not too many business owners are going to go for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, which is why these laws are more about political posturing than practical use. The purpose is strictly for legal conflicts and law writing. Reality is, people are going to go into whichever bathroom they want to and nothing is going to stop them. The heart of this whole thing is about support vs oppress the trans community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't about supporting or oppressing.  It is about some trying to make special accommodation for these people above the concerns that other people may have.
Click to expand...

That's a Fair argument.


----------



## Silhouette

Only in your mind Slade...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way that gonna happen if people are I knowledgable [sic] or in accepting of transgenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "accept" them?
Click to expand...


  He means this:






  Do not ever forget what he's already admitted, that he cares more for this sick, evil agenda, than he cares for his own daughter.



Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
Click to expand...


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> No it isn't about supporting or oppressing.  It is about some trying to make special accommodation for these people above the concerns that other people may have.


You better be careful.  The Church doesn't allow for heresy.  Are you sure you support gay marriage?

Anyway, the people who "may have" a problem with a person with penis, testicles and an adam's apple sharing showers with women would be the 17 million rape survivors, those women's parents, husbands, kids and friends.  Other than that, yeah, "no problem".  So that dudes can play pretend in their heads and have the MDs not have to admit that they're insane and that the business of sex change is as ethical as frontal lobotomies for dissatisfied housewives..


----------



## Jack4jill

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't about supporting or oppressing.  It is about some trying to make special accommodation for these people above the concerns that other people may have.
> 
> 
> 
> You better be careful.  The Church doesn't allow for heresy.  Are you sure you support gay marriage?
> 
> Anyway, the people who "may have" a problem with a person with penis, testicles and an adam's apple sharing showers with women would be the 17 million rape survivors, those women's parents, husbands, kids and friends.  Other than that, yeah, "no problem".  So that dudes can play pretend in their heads and have the MDs not have to admit that they're insane and that the business of sex change is as ethical as frontal lobotomies for dissatisfied housewives..
Click to expand...

The rape victims have told you to stop telling that lie but you don't stop, just like the men who raped them.


----------



## ChrisL

Jack4jill said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend?  No.
> 
> Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.
> 
> These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to and should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stalls in the showers and some parents don't want their daughters to know what a dick looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, a girls' locker room doesn't look like what you think it does, it's not like in the movies, and they almost always have stalls and curtains and there's nothing stopping schools from adding more.  Two, parents who raise their children in ignorance can go fuck themselves.  Considering how many girls have brothers or babysit male babies, and especially with the Internet, the chances of them not seeing a penis are roughly less than zero now.
> 
> Like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so:
Click to expand...


How would you know?  Because you googled some images?  A lot of them have stalls with NO curtains.  I would know more than you about that particular subject.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way that gonna happen if people are I knowledgable [sic] or in accepting of transgenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "accept" them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He means this:
> 
> View attachment 77051
> 
> Do not ever forget what he's already admitted, that he cares more for this sick, evil agenda, than he cares for his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


God man, that is a disturbing image!


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way that gonna happen if people are I knowledgable [sic] or in accepting of transgenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "accept" them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He means this:
> 
> View attachment 77051
> 
> Do not ever forget what he's already admitted, that he cares more for this sick, evil agenda, than he cares for his own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How many little girls has your daughter showered naked with?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand this transgender "movement" or the people who rally around it at ALL.  How can anyone deny that this is a type of mental illness?  You don't have to be drooling over yourself or psychotic to be suffering from a mental illness.  Actually believing that you are the opposite sex is DEFINITELY a type of mental illness, IMO and the in the opinion of some honest people in the psychiatric and medical field who aren't intimidated by the bully groups involved in this delusional "movement."
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it...
> No one is, was or will ever be born in the wrong body... Biological fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About the bathroom thing, if I don't KNOW it's a transgender person, then hey, I won't know and I won't care, but there are going to be all kinds of freaks gaining access to the ladies' room now.  In MOST instances you can in fact tell when a person is not a real woman and is just a guy wearing a dress and makeup.  These pictures of transsexuals that people keep posting are photoshopped and edited.  In person, you would see that there is something "off" about their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True-
> Just imagine the horror to kids finding these freaks in their restroom…
Click to expand...


I read an article somewhere, and I wish I could remember where now, written by a woman who was all supportive of the "transgendered" and their "bathroom rights", until she took her little girl to a public bathroom, and actually had a guy in a dress and wig come in.  Her little girl got all freaked out and begged to leave, and Mom got a light bulb over her head that maybe this wasn't as copacetic as she thought it was.

Uh duuuuhhh, lady.  Kid's smarter than her mother.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Slyhunter said:


> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend?  No.
> 
> Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.
> 
> These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bruce Jenner has ever been fucked by a guy?
> I think he's a fake transgender.
Click to expand...


Oh, didn't you know?  He's a "lesbian trapped in a man's body".  Used to be, we just called that a man.


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> I read an article somewhere, and I wish I could remember where now, written by a woman who was all supportive of the "transgendered" and their "bathroom rights", until she took her little girl to a public bathroom, and actually had a guy in a dress and wig come in.  Her little girl got all freaked out and begged to leave, and Mom got a light bulb over her head that maybe this wasn't as copacetic as she thought it was.



So the PC-Fog cleared away from her head rather quickly eh?  I wonder if this same woman supports gay marriage but also feels that herself being raised by both a mother and father was vital to her fully rounded formation as an individual?    It's like the different parts of the brain were severed that talk to each other.  More people need to be required to take courses in logical deduction in elementary, Jr. & High school.  A proficiency in it should be required to obtain a diploma.  If that happened, we'd have so much fewer problems.


----------



## Rustic

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they don't... How to prove or qualify is the question. I've proposed some ideas... For adults, a process of therapy that if recommended by the MD the person lives a transitioned lifestyle with the appearance of the opposite gender. I believe this is already required prior to being able to have surgery. In this process if qualified, the person could be eligible to change the sex in their ID... For children it would be a much more comprehensive and protect process and actions would be handled between the parents, therapist and school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is there no one at the door of the restroom checking IDs.  Lol.  That would be expensive and not too many business owners are going to go for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, which is why these laws are more about political posturing than practical use. The purpose is strictly for legal conflicts and law writing. Reality is, people are going to go into whichever bathroom they want to and nothing is going to stop them. The heart of this whole thing is about support vs oppress the trans community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't about supporting or oppressing.  It is about some trying to make special accommodation for these people above the concerns that other people may have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The concerns of fucking infants, like you.
> 
> All panic, no understanding or rationality.
Click to expand...

If it ain't broken, don't fix it...
Why not keep things as they are...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> How many little girls has your daughter showered naked with?
Click to expand...


  What's that got to do with anything?  “Jazz” is not a girl, h'orsh'/it is a boy, a mentally-disturbed pervert of a boy.

  It's OK for girls to shower and undress with other girls.  It's not OK for girls to undress and shower with boys.

  Alas, I don't have a daughter, but if I did, unlike you, I would do everything in my power to protect her; as you have openly admitted that you would not even attempt to do.

  No man, who has any vestige of honor, would ever be OK with his daughter being compelled to undress and shower with boys, especially mentally-dirurbed, perverted boys.  Only subhuman filth, such as yourself, would ever be OK with that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> I read an article somewhere, and I wish I could remember where now, written by a woman who was all supportive of the "transgendered" and their "bathroom rights", until she took her little girl to a public bathroom, and actually had a guy in a dress and wig come in.  Her little girl got all freaked out and begged to leave, and Mom got a light bulb over her head that maybe this wasn't as copacetic as she thought it was.
> 
> Uh duuuuhhh, lady.  Kid's smarter than her mother.



ACLU's Georgia director resigns over transgender bathroom debate


----------



## Silhouette

I heard about that scuffle in the ACLU.   The director is a woman.  I wonder if she's a rape survivor or knows someone who is?  There's likely to be quite a divide within the far left camp between caring about women and pandering to the limitless insanity they're being told they have to support?


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> How many little girls has your daughter showered naked with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with anything?  “Jazz” is not a girl, h'orsh'/it is a boy, a mentally-disturbed pervert of a boy.
> 
> It's OK for girls to shower and undress with other girls.  It's not OK for girls to undress and shower with boys.
> 
> Alas, I don't have a daughter, but if I did, unlike you, I would do everything in my power to protect her; as you have openly admitted that you would not even attempt to do.
> 
> No man, who has any vestige of honor, would ever be OK with his daughter being compelled to undress and shower with boys, especially mentally-dirurbed, perverted boys.  Only subhuman filth, such as yourself, would ever be OK with that.
Click to expand...


I wonder how much the parents have contributed to these confused children's problems?  I'm willing to bet there is SOMETHING in the history of this child (Jazz) that contributed to this confusion.  A young child is not concerned with "gender" and sex.  Something is wrong, and this should set off warning alarms for psychiatrists.


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> I wonder how much the parents have contributed to these confused children's problems?  I'm willing to bet there is SOMETHING in the history of this child (Jazz) that contributed to this confusion.  A young child is not concerned with "gender" and sex.  Something is wrong, and this should set off warning alarms for psychiatrists.



You don't read my posts at all, do you?  If you scroll back a few pages you'll see where I pointed out that a couple of years back I saw an article on the then quite young "Jazz" boy, all made up with a professional makeup job, sitting in his bedroom surrounded by expensive pink frilly furniture and feminine accents everywhere, looking coy, posing for the camera.  In that article the mother admitted that she wanted a girl after having two boys before him.  In a sibling set with three boys, none of which the mother was crazy about anyway, evidently, getting attention that "Jazz" wanted might have led him to think..."maybe if I was a girl!?"....  Then momma saying "yes, yes honey you might be a girl" as she dressed him in dresses since he was an infant might have had SOMETHING to do with where he is today.

Suppose Jazz bought all that stuff in his room and his dress and makeup job with his credit card, at 5 years old?  Like I said, put the FAMILY on the shrink's couch FIRST.  Then put the kid there...






Ladies, here's a tip: If you want a daughter that badly, don't marry a guy who comes from a family of all boys.  Men determine gender in the child and if he came from all boys, the likelihood him himself will be shooting all boys is gonna be twice as high.

I knew a woman who after having three boys in a row, tried one more time with her male-prolific husband to have a girl.  Guess what she had?  Twin boys...  One of those sons got together with a gal friend of mine and guess what she had with him? ....a boy...then another boy....then another boy....  Before she made the mistake that the grandmother made, she left the guy and got together with a guy with a bunch of sisters.  Guess what she had with him?  A girl.

We see this on the farm all the time and select studs from sibling sets with at least 50% or more females (sisters) if we want a lot of female animals (the most coveted always on a farm).  If you want a girl do it the natural way.  Don't drug and abuse one of your sons because you failed to notice your husband shoots all boys.


----------



## ChrisL

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much the parents have contributed to these confused children's problems?  I'm willing to bet there is SOMETHING in the history of this child (Jazz) that contributed to this confusion.  A young child is not concerned with "gender" and sex.  Something is wrong, and this should set off warning alarms for psychiatrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't read my posts at all, do you?  If you scroll back a few pages you'll see where I pointed out that a couple of years back I saw an article on the then quite young "Jazz" boy, all made up with a professional makeup job, sitting in his bedroom surrounded by expensive pink frilly furniture and feminine accents everywhere, looking coy, posing for the camera.  In that article the mother admitted that she wanted a girl after having two boys before him.  In a sibling set with three boys, none of which the mother was crazy about anyway, evidently, getting attention that "Jazz" wanted might have led him to think..."maybe if I was a girl!?"....  Then momma saying "yes, yes honey you might be a girl" as she dressed him in dresses since he was an infant might have had SOMETHING to do with where he is today.
Click to expand...


No, I don't follow you around and read all your posts.  Sorry.  

Yes, the mother is probably responsible for turning this little boy into what he is today, if what you say is true.  Most definitely her behavior probably messed with the child's mind.


----------



## Silhouette

You've gotta wonder what Jazz's fate would be today if the mother had had two girls before him, and craved then a son instead?  Methinks for the attention factor, "Jazz" would've been very happy to be born a boy and wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> How many little girls has your daughter showered naked with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with anything?  “Jazz” is not a girl, h'orsh'/it is a boy, a mentally-disturbed pervert of a boy.
> 
> It's OK for girls to shower and undress with other girls.  It's not OK for girls to undress and shower with boys.
> 
> Alas, I don't have a daughter, but if I did, unlike you, I would do everything in my power to protect her; as you have openly admitted that you would not even attempt to do.
> 
> No man, who has any vestige of honor, would ever be OK with his daughter being compelled to undress and shower with boys, especially mentally-dirurbed, perverted boys.  Only subhuman filth, such as yourself, would ever be OK with that.
Click to expand...

What it has to do with it is little girls aren't running in the locker rooms and showering with each other naked. Most locker rooms have curtains for privacy and most if not all children wear bathing suits in the shower. I'm not dismissing the concerns about the issue but let's also be real about what's going on and not distort the truth.

I played football, basketball and did track in school, a long time ago. Spent a lot of time in locker rooms, never saw another kids junk. Only time I've seen a naked guy In A locker room was old guys at the gym, they all seem to love to toss their junk around.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much the parents have contributed to these confused children's problems?  I'm willing to bet there is SOMETHING in the history of this child (Jazz) that contributed to this confusion.  A young child is not concerned with "gender" and sex.  Something is wrong, and this should set off warning alarms for psychiatrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't read my posts at all, do you?  If you scroll back a few pages you'll see where I pointed out that a couple of years back I saw an article on the then quite young "Jazz" boy, all made up with a professional makeup job, sitting in his bedroom surrounded by expensive pink frilly furniture and feminine accents everywhere, looking coy, posing for the camera.  In that article the mother admitted that she wanted a girl after having two boys before him.  In a sibling set with three boys, none of which the mother was crazy about anyway, evidently, getting attention that "Jazz" wanted might have led him to think..."maybe if I was a girl!?"....  Then momma saying "yes, yes honey you might be a girl" as she dressed him in dresses since he was an infant might have had SOMETHING to do with where he is today.
> 
> Suppose Jazz bought all that stuff in his room and his dress and makeup job with his credit card, at 5 years old?  Like I said, put the FAMILY on the shrink's couch FIRST.  Then put the kid there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here's a tip: If you want a daughter that badly, don't marry a guy who comes from a family of all boys.  Men determine gender in the child and if he came from all boys, the likelihood him himself will be shooting all boys is gonna be twice as high.
> 
> I knew a woman who after having three boys in a row, tried one more time with her male-prolific husband to have a girl.  Guess what she had?  Twin boys...  One of those sons got together with a gal friend of mine and guess what she had with him? ....a boy...then another boy....then another boy....  Before she made the mistake that the grandmother made, she left the guy and got together with a guy with a bunch of sisters.  Guess what she had with him?  A girl.
> 
> We see this on the farm all the time and select studs from sibling sets with at least 50% or more females (sisters) if we want a lot of female animals (the most coveted always on a farm).  If you want a girl do it the natural way.  Don't drug and abuse one of your sons because you failed to notice your husband shoots all boys.
Click to expand...

Wow, way to make assumptions about something you little to nothing about. Could it have been poor parenting? Sure. Do some transgenders come from stable loving straight family's that try their best to instill Christian values and seek professional help for the mental dysphoria these kids go through?? Yes


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much the parents have contributed to these confused children's problems?  I'm willing to bet there is SOMETHING in the history of this child (Jazz) that contributed to this confusion.  A young child is not concerned with "gender" and sex.  Something is wrong, and this should set off warning alarms for psychiatrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't read my posts at all, do you?  If you scroll back a few pages you'll see where I pointed out that a couple of years back I saw an article on the then quite young "Jazz" boy, all made up with a professional makeup job, sitting in his bedroom surrounded by expensive pink frilly furniture and feminine accents everywhere, looking coy, posing for the camera.  In that article the mother admitted that she wanted a girl after having two boys before him.  In a sibling set with three boys, none of which the mother was crazy about anyway, evidently, getting attention that "Jazz" wanted might have led him to think..."maybe if I was a girl!?"....  Then momma saying "yes, yes honey you might be a girl" as she dressed him in dresses since he was an infant might have had SOMETHING to do with where he is today.
> 
> Suppose Jazz bought all that stuff in his room and his dress and makeup job with his credit card, at 5 years old?  Like I said, put the FAMILY on the shrink's couch FIRST.  Then put the kid there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here's a tip: If you want a daughter that badly, don't marry a guy who comes from a family of all boys.  Men determine gender in the child and if he came from all boys, the likelihood him himself will be shooting all boys is gonna be twice as high.
> 
> I knew a woman who after having three boys in a row, tried one more time with her male-prolific husband to have a girl.  Guess what she had?  Twin boys...  One of those sons got together with a gal friend of mine and guess what she had with him? ....a boy...then another boy....then another boy....  Before she made the mistake that the grandmother made, she left the guy and got together with a guy with a bunch of sisters.  Guess what she had with him?  A girl.
> 
> We see this on the farm all the time and select studs from sibling sets with at least 50% or more females (sisters) if we want a lot of female animals (the most coveted always on a farm).  If you want a girl do it the natural way.  Don't drug and abuse one of your sons because you failed to notice your husband shoots all boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, way to make assumptions about something you little to nothing about. Could it have been poor parenting? Sure. Do some transgenders come from stable loving straight family's that try their best to instill Christian values and seek professional help for the mental dysphoria these kids go through?? Yes
Click to expand...


How do you know they come from "stable and loving" homes?  You have no idea.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm of the opinion that when this type of thing is going on with your child, there is something wrong.  SOMETHING went wrong somewhere along the line.  Children don't think about that shit.  They just care about playing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an article somewhere, and I wish I could remember where now, written by a woman who was all supportive of the "transgendered" and their "bathroom rights", until she took her little girl to a public bathroom, and actually had a guy in a dress and wig come in.  Her little girl got all freaked out and begged to leave, and Mom got a light bulb over her head that maybe this wasn't as copacetic as she thought it was.
> 
> Uh duuuuhhh, lady.  Kid's smarter than her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACLU's Georgia director resigns over transgender bathroom debate
Click to expand...


Ah, yes, that was probably her.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> I heard about that scuffle in the ACLU.   The director is a woman.  I wonder if she's a rape survivor or knows someone who is?  There's likely to be quite a divide within the far left camp between caring about women and pandering to the limitless insanity they're being told they have to support?



I think she's just a good, responsive mother - if not the brightest light on the parenting Christmas tree - and hadn't succumbed entirely to the leftist brainwashing.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much the parents have contributed to these confused children's problems?  I'm willing to bet there is SOMETHING in the history of this child (Jazz) that contributed to this confusion.  A young child is not concerned with "gender" and sex.  Something is wrong, and this should set off warning alarms for psychiatrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't read my posts at all, do you?  If you scroll back a few pages you'll see where I pointed out that a couple of years back I saw an article on the then quite young "Jazz" boy, all made up with a professional makeup job, sitting in his bedroom surrounded by expensive pink frilly furniture and feminine accents everywhere, looking coy, posing for the camera.  In that article the mother admitted that she wanted a girl after having two boys before him.  In a sibling set with three boys, none of which the mother was crazy about anyway, evidently, getting attention that "Jazz" wanted might have led him to think..."maybe if I was a girl!?"....  Then momma saying "yes, yes honey you might be a girl" as she dressed him in dresses since he was an infant might have had SOMETHING to do with where he is today.
> 
> Suppose Jazz bought all that stuff in his room and his dress and makeup job with his credit card, at 5 years old?  Like I said, put the FAMILY on the shrink's couch FIRST.  Then put the kid there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here's a tip: If you want a daughter that badly, don't marry a guy who comes from a family of all boys.  Men determine gender in the child and if he came from all boys, the likelihood him himself will be shooting all boys is gonna be twice as high.
> 
> I knew a woman who after having three boys in a row, tried one more time with her male-prolific husband to have a girl.  Guess what she had?  Twin boys...  One of those sons got together with a gal friend of mine and guess what she had with him? ....a boy...then another boy....then another boy....  Before she made the mistake that the grandmother made, she left the guy and got together with a guy with a bunch of sisters.  Guess what she had with him?  A girl.
> 
> We see this on the farm all the time and select studs from sibling sets with at least 50% or more females (sisters) if we want a lot of female animals (the most coveted always on a farm).  If you want a girl do it the natural way.  Don't drug and abuse one of your sons because you failed to notice your husband shoots all boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, way to make assumptions about something you little to nothing about. Could it have been poor parenting? Sure. Do some transgenders come from stable loving straight family's that try their best to instill Christian values and seek professional help for the mental dysphoria these kids go through?? Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know they come from "stable and loving" homes?  You have no idea.
Click to expand...

I'm not saying all, I'm saying some... My cousin is gay, her family is pretty strict Christian. She didn't come out till her 20s and after she tried the "normal" lifestyle and had a kid. She always knew she was gay but was too scared to come out, very sad if you think about it. I know she isn't transgender but her story is similar to stories I've heard  from other transgenders and their families. Of course I dont know anything for sure, just like Sills claims are based on her assumptions. I just think it foolish for her to think that ALL trans cases are a result of bad parenting. They used to say the same thing about gays.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> I'm of the opinion that when this type of thing is going on with your child, there is something wrong.  SOMETHING went wrong somewhere along the line.  Children don't think about that shit.  They just care about playing.


Agreed for the vast majority 99%+ of children. Dont you think it's possible for a small fraction to have a different reality? Most people are attracted to the opposite sex. A smaller fraction are attracted to either sex, others only the same sex... If you can accept the above differences then why can't you accept that a small fraction truly believe they exist in the wrong body?  And the important question... Is this something you think can and should be cured? How about being gay, should that "illness" also be cured?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> Ladies, here's a tip: If you want a daughter that badly, don't marry a guy who comes from a family of all boys.  Men determine gender in the child and if he came from all boys, the likelihood him himself will be shooting all boys is gonna be twice as high.



  I don't know that that's true, though I do have an anecdotal sample to support it.

  My father was one of seven children (counting two who died as infants).  Of the seven, only one was a girl (she was one of the ones who died as an infant).

  The remaining five brothers all grew up, and between them, had a total of 21 children, not counting two that were adopted.  Out of all those children, only three were girls.  In both generations, the ratio of girls to boys was 1:6.

  Now, that said, I am sufficiently aware of how the process of meiosis takes place to know that equal numbers of X and Y sperm cells ought to be produced.  For every sperm cell that is produced carrying a Y chromosome, there is one also produced with an X chromosome.

  Perhaps there is some other genetic factor that determines the health and vitality of X sperm vs. Y sperm, giving one a better chance of success than the other.  Perhaps, in my line, Y sperm are stronger and faster and six times as likely as X sperm to succeed at being the one to fertilize an egg.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> I knew a woman who after having three boys in a row, tried one more time with her male-prolific husband to have a girl.  Guess what she had?  Twin boys...  One of those sons got together with a gal friend of mine and guess what she had with him? ....a boy...then another boy....then another boy....  Before she made the mistake that the grandmother made, she left the guy and got together with a guy with a bunch of sisters.  Guess what she had with him?  A girl.



  So, your gal friend valued a chance at having a daughter more than she valued her marriage?  Broke up her family, left her husband and sons, just to pursue another sperm donor that would give her a better chance at a daughter?  Staying with her husband and her family, and honoring her marriage her commitment to her family would have been _“the mistake that the grandmother made”_?

  I just have to shake my head and cringe at the blatant lack of responsibility and moral character demonstrated here.

  My parents also wanted a daughter, and knew that the genetic deck was stacked against them having one naturally.  I very much doubt that my mother ever even considered leaving my father to find another sperm donor to give her a better chance at that.  Instead, they adopted.  Same with my father's youngest brother and his wife.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a woman who after having three boys in a row, tried one more time with her male-prolific husband to have a girl.  Guess what she had?  Twin boys...  One of those sons got together with a gal friend of mine and guess what she had with him? ....a boy...then another boy....then another boy....  Before she made the mistake that the grandmother made, she left the guy and got together with a guy with a bunch of sisters.  Guess what she had with him?  A girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your gal friend valued a chance at having a daughter more than she valued her marriage?  Broke up her family, left her husband and sons, just to pursue another sperm donor that would give her a better chance at a daughter?  Staying with her husband and her family, and honoring her marriage her commitment to her family would have been _“the mistake that the grandmother made”_?
> 
> I just have to shake my head and cringe at the blatant lack of responsibility and moral character demonstrated here.
> 
> My parents also wanted a daughter, and knew that the genetic deck was stacked against them having one naturally.  I very much doubt that my mother ever even considered leaving my father to find another sperm donor to give her a better chance at that.  Instead, they adopted.  Same with my father's youngest brother and his wife.
Click to expand...


While some families do seem to have a hereditary tendency toward boys, I think there must be something else in play as well, since I have a friend who had kids with two different guys - both with several sisters - and had boys both times, and her exes subsequently produced nothing but daughters with their second wives.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man, who has any vestige of honor, would ever be OK with his daughter being compelled to undress and shower with boys, especially mentally-disturbed, perverted boys.  Only subhuman filth, such as yourself, would ever be OK with that.
> 
> 
> 
> What it has to do with it is little girls aren't running in the locker rooms and showering with each other naked. Most locker rooms have curtains for privacy and most if not all children wear bathing suits in the shower. I'm not dismissing the concerns about the issue but let's also be real about what's going on and not distort the truth.
> 
> I played football, basketball and did track in school, a long time ago. Spent a lot of time in locker rooms, never saw another kids junk. Only time I've seen a naked guy In A locker room was old guys at the gym, they all seem to love to toss their junk around.
Click to expand...


  I call solid digestive waste from a male bovine.

  I remember the boy's locker rooms in junior high and high school, and college, and assume that the girls' locker rooms were similar.  I've seen the locker rooms at public pool facilities, and even at a factory where I used to work.

  I have never seen a locker room where people weren't undressing and showering out in the open, in full view of others, and I have never seen anyone wearing a bathing suit while showering in such a place.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Agreed for the vast majority 99%+ of children. Dont you think it's possible for a small fraction to have a different reality?



  Yes, some people have a “different reality”.  It's called “insanity”.  “Madness”.  “Mental illness”.

  And in no other form but this one, does anyone think that it's a reasonable treatment for the condition, to play along with the resulting delusions, to force sane people to sacrifice their modesty and safety in order to cater to it, or even to perform bizarre modifications to the patients' bodies to help them conform better to their delusions.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man, who has any vestige of honor, would ever be OK with his daughter being compelled to undress and shower with boys, especially mentally-disturbed, perverted boys.  Only subhuman filth, such as yourself, would ever be OK with that.
> 
> 
> 
> What it has to do with it is little girls aren't running in the locker rooms and showering with each other naked. Most locker rooms have curtains for privacy and most if not all children wear bathing suits in the shower. I'm not dismissing the concerns about the issue but let's also be real about what's going on and not distort the truth.
> 
> I played football, basketball and did track in school, a long time ago. Spent a lot of time in locker rooms, never saw another kids junk. Only time I've seen a naked guy In A locker room was old guys at the gym, they all seem to love to toss their junk around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call solid digestive waste from a male bovine.
> 
> I remember the boy's locker rooms in junior high and high school, and college, and assume that the girls' locker rooms were similar.  I've seen the locker rooms at public pool facilities, and even at a factory where I used to work.
> 
> I have never seen a locker room where people weren't undressing and showering out in the open, in full view of others, and I have never seen anyone wearing a bathing suit while showering in such a place.
Click to expand...

Damn, you caught me in another lie. You really got my number


----------



## Tilly

Great.

*Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism

BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.

The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.

The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.

*Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”

The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.

“What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
*
“The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*



Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms


----------



## Slade3200

Tilly said:


> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms


The language of these articles are so one sided and distorted... Displays how ignorant the authors are to the actual reasons why these rules were passed... Comical


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tilly said:


> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”



  No surprise.

  Does anyone really believe that anyone who supports this sickness is on the side of women, girls, or decent Americans?

  They're on the side of perverts, sex offenders, and degenerates.

  This is the real _“War on women”_, brought to you by the side that is so fond of falsely accusing its opposition of waging such a _“war”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> The language of these articles are so one sided and distorted... Displays how ignorant the authors are to the actual reasons why these rules were passed... Comical



  That from a sleazy subhuman scumbag who admits that he wouldn't even protect his own daughter from these degenerates.

  Why should anyone give you any credence on this topic?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tilly said:


> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms



Well, I always said I wouldn't get close enough to Massachusetts to piss on it.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> Does anyone really believe that anyone who supports this sickness is on the side of women, girls, or decent Americans?
> 
> They're on the side of perverts, sex offenders, and degenerates.
> 
> This is the real _“War on women”_, brought to you by the side that is so fond of falsely accusing its opposition of waging such a _“war”_.
Click to expand...

Curious... What do y'all feel about a registered sex offenser (Man who molested little boys) using a bathroom or locker room with little boys ?


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack4jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that men who pretend to be Transgender belong in the girls restroom?
> How do you prove your transgendered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend?  No.
> 
> Prove?  Pretty easy, they live as the sex that does not match their junk.
> 
> These little panicked morons think Conan the Barbarian is going to show up in a Catholic schoolgirl outfit on a Friday and be allowed to just hang around the girls' locker room with a TV crew worth of camera gear.  It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On the other hand, this kid in the middle has lived as a girl since she knew how to should be allowed to pee in the stall next to those she hangs out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three girls, three stalls, stop panicking like the little dumbfuck idiots you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bruce Jenner has ever been fucked by a guy?
> I think he's a fake transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, didn't you know?  He's a "lesbian trapped in a man's body".  Used to be, we just called that a man.
Click to expand...


Bruce Gender.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The language of these articles are so one sided and distorted... Displays how ignorant the authors are to the actual reasons why these rules were passed... Comical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That from a sleazy subhuman scumbag who admits that he wouldn't even protect his own daughter from these degenerates.
> 
> Why should anyone give you any credence on this topic?
Click to expand...

I'd protect my daughter from any threat possible and my son, I just don't think that somebody is a threat just because they are transgender. That's our difference. Nothing protects my son from male pervert molesters in the bathroom. This is why kids should be taught to always have a buddy or let an adult know if they are using a public bathroom. Sad reality of our world


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I always said I wouldn't get close enough to Massachusetts to piss on it.
Click to expand...


Hey!  Watch it lady.  I live in Massachusetts and it's a beautiful state.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms



Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
Click to expand...

Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
Click to expand...


Because they're a bunch of idiots.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
Click to expand...


Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort



Why that matters if women knows that only women is allowed to enter into women restroom? There is no invasion of privacy even if she looks like an ostrich.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why that matters if women knows that only women is allowed to enter into women restroom? There is no invasion of privacy even if she looks like a ostrich.
Click to expand...


Lol!


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
Click to expand...

I'll take that as a no


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that as a no
Click to expand...


I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why that matters if women knows that only women is allowed to enter into women restroom? There is no invasion of privacy even if she looks like a ostrich.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure if a child see somebody that looks like a man I. The ladys room she is t going to think well that man must be a transgender woman, she is going to think there's a man In the ladys room... Same for the boys


----------



## Ame®icano

Jack4jill said:


> One, a girls' locker room doesn't look like what you think it does, it's not like in the movies, and they almost always have stalls and curtains and there's nothing stopping schools from adding more.  Two, parents who raise their children in ignorance can go fuck themselves.  Considering how many girls have brothers or babysit male babies, and especially with the Internet, the chances of them not seeing a penis are roughly less than zero now.



Men doesn't shit on the floor, they also have stalls where man can have some privacy and shit in peace.

Sure, just because girls have brothers and know what penis is, is a reason to look at it any chance they got.

Reason we have men and women restrooms at first place is to prevent that.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
Click to expand...

That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
Click to expand...


Idiots don't reason.  They just act.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
Click to expand...

Well that's one way to go about life.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
Click to expand...


It's true.  These bills giving this portion of the population special privileges is idiotic.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty pissed about this.  Fucking politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
Click to expand...


How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why that matters if women knows that only women is allowed to enter into women restroom? There is no invasion of privacy even if she looks like a ostrich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure if a child see somebody that looks like a man I. The ladys room she is t going to think well that man must be a transgender woman, she is going to think there's a man In the ladys room... Same for the boys
Click to expand...


Child or grown up woman have no reason to think anything when they simply know that only women is allowed to enter women restroom.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
Click to expand...


What about the civil rights of women who do not want men in their bathrooms?  We get pushed aside to cater to these mentally ill individuals?  Why is that?  What about those of us who will feel uncomfortable being in the restroom with a man wearing a dress?  Do we not count?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  These bills giving this portion of the population special privileges is idiotic.
Click to expand...

Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  These bills giving this portion of the population special privileges is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
Click to expand...


Explain then.  YOUR side is nothing but opinion as well.  YOU'VE shown no comprehension of my side.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  These bills giving this portion of the population special privileges is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
Click to expand...


Why does it matter to you WHICH bathroom these mentally ill people are using?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> What about the civil rights of women who do not want men in their bathrooms?  We get pushed aside to cater to these mentally ill individuals?  Why is that?  What about those of us who will feel uncomfortable being in the restroom with a man wearing a dress?  Do we not count?



They don't care about your privacy, only about what they want. Remember "safe spaces"?

When woman enters women designated restroom, she enters her "safe space" and doesn't expect to see anyone but women inside. But according to lefties, biology doesn't mater anymore.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think any of you can give an objective explanation on why you think they made this decision? Not expressing your support or opinion, just displaying whether you can comprehend their reasoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  These bills giving this portion of the population special privileges is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
Click to expand...


What is the "other side"?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why that matters if women knows that only women is allowed to enter into women restroom? There is no invasion of privacy even if she looks like a ostrich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure if a child see somebody that looks like a man I. The ladys room she is t going to think well that man must be a transgender woman, she is going to think there's a man In the ladys room... Same for the boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Child or grown up woman have no reason to think anything when they simply know that only women is allowed to enter women restroom.
Click to expand...

Well it just doesn't always work out they way now does it. Sometimes in the real world people break the rules


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I always said I wouldn't get close enough to Massachusetts to piss on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Watch it lady.  I live in Massachusetts and it's a beautiful state.
Click to expand...


Apparently, it's a beautiful lunatic asylum.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  These bills giving this portion of the population special privileges is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the "other side"?
Click to expand...

The reasoning of the people she is opposing


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of phony arse politicians, some of the most rotten people on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system
Click to expand...


Right.  Do you know what it's like to be a woman?  Do you read the news and see how women are harassed and stalked by men?  The big thing now is "upskirt" shots of women.  Why don't you THINK about these things?  Now any weirdo can put on a dress and go into the ladies room.  

Why is it important to you that gender identity be recognized?  Why do YOU care?  I don't want to hear any self righteous bullshit tales about how you "care" about these people that you don't know either.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why that matters if women knows that only women is allowed to enter into women restroom? There is no invasion of privacy even if she looks like a ostrich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure if a child see somebody that looks like a man I. The ladys room she is t going to think well that man must be a transgender woman, she is going to think there's a man In the ladys room... Same for the boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Child or grown up woman have no reason to think anything when they simply know that only women is allowed to enter women restroom.
Click to expand...


Once upon a time, a woman could just la-de-dah into a public restroom without having to spend five minutes ahead of time, trying to decide whether or not it was likely to be safe and private, depending on where she was.

We'll have none of that complacent "security in the privacy of one's person" crap HERE, Missy.  You are a second-class citizen, property of the government, and don't you damned well forget it!


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I always said I wouldn't get close enough to Massachusetts to piss on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Watch it lady.  I live in Massachusetts and it's a beautiful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a beautiful lunatic asylum.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been here?  Probably not.  The people of Massachusetts are not lunatics.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the civil rights of women who do not want men in their bathrooms?  We get pushed aside to cater to these mentally ill individuals?  Why is that?  What about those of us who will feel uncomfortable being in the restroom with a man wearing a dress?  Do we not count?
Click to expand...


"Bigots" - as defined by the left and whomever their current victim _du jour_ is - have no rights.  You will fall in line and like what they tell you to like, and that's that.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots don't reason.  They just act.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's one way to go about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  These bills giving this portion of the population special privileges is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the "other side"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasoning of the people she is opposing
Click to expand...


Charlie Baker had said he would NOT support these types of laws before.  He was probably bought off by special interest groups or something.  He's a scummy politician like the rest of them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I always said I wouldn't get close enough to Massachusetts to piss on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Watch it lady.  I live in Massachusetts and it's a beautiful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a beautiful lunatic asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been here?  Probably not.  The people of Massachusetts are not lunatics.
Click to expand...


Yes, I have been there.  I can also see, from the safety of a somewhat saner state, what kind of wackadoodle laws the people of Massachusetts pass and tolerate.  The legislator who tried to pass some of that crap in Arizona would be lynched like a mangy horse thief.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.



The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> *Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms*
> Bathroom Bills , Charlie Baker , Massachusetts , Transgenderism
> 
> BOSTON, June 3, 2016 (LifeSiteNews) – Massachusetts is poised to enact sweeping legislation that would open all public restrooms, showers, and intimate accommodations to members of the opposite biological sex. In the process, legislators rejected an amendment that would bar convicted sex offenders from accessing the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> The bill (H. 4343) passed the state House of Representatives on Wednesday, 116-36, with the support of eight Republicans and the opposition of 12 Democrats.
> 
> The proposal would reorient state laws away from a biological understanding of sexuality by replacing the word “sex” with “gender identity” in existing state laws. It also requires “any public accommodation...without limitation” to allow people to use the intimate facilities of their preferred gender at the time. It now goes to reconciliation with the Senate.
> 
> *Sex offenders welcomed in the restroom of their choice*
> Leading up to its passage, lawmakers rejected 36 amendments. Amendment 9 would “allow individual public accommodation to ban level 2 or 3 sex offenders from using sex-segregated facilities that are not consistent with their assigned sex.”
> 
> The amendment failed 58-94. A roll call may be seen here.
> 
> “What is truly disturbing is the House’s absolute refusal to accept any amendments which might have provided safeguards for women and children in places like locker rooms or public showers,” said Andrew Beckwith, the president of the Massachusetts Family Institute. “The bill as passed allows registered sex offenders to claim a gender identity in order to access whatever bathroom they want.”
> *
> “The bill does not exempt churches or women’s shelters from having to yield to the demands of a man claiming to be a woman,” Beckwith said.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Massachusetts House rejects measure to ban male sex offenders from women’s bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I always said I wouldn't get close enough to Massachusetts to piss on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Watch it lady.  I live in Massachusetts and it's a beautiful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a beautiful lunatic asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been here?  Probably not.  The people of Massachusetts are not lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have been there.  I can also see, from the safety of a somewhat saner state, what kind of wackadoodle laws the people of Massachusetts pass and tolerate.  The legislator who tried to pass some of that crap in Arizona would be lynched like a mangy horse thief.
Click to expand...


What part of Massachusetts were you in?


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
Click to expand...


That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I always said I wouldn't get close enough to Massachusetts to piss on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Watch it lady.  I live in Massachusetts and it's a beautiful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a beautiful lunatic asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been here?  Probably not.  The people of Massachusetts are not lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have been there.  I can also see, from the safety of a somewhat saner state, what kind of wackadoodle laws the people of Massachusetts pass and tolerate.  The legislator who tried to pass some of that crap in Arizona would be lynched like a mangy horse thief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of Massachusetts were you in?
Click to expand...


When I did my traveling, it was as a truck driver, so I mostly went to metropolitan areas.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Watch it lady.  I live in Massachusetts and it's a beautiful state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a beautiful lunatic asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been here?  Probably not.  The people of Massachusetts are not lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have been there.  I can also see, from the safety of a somewhat saner state, what kind of wackadoodle laws the people of Massachusetts pass and tolerate.  The legislator who tried to pass some of that crap in Arizona would be lynched like a mangy horse thief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of Massachusetts were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I did my traveling, it was as a truck driver, so I mostly went to metropolitan areas.
Click to expand...


Well, we have a lot of beautiful suburbs and small towns, old fishing villages, beach towns, etc.  MOST of the people I've talked to in my town do NOT want men in dresses sharing the bathroom with them.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if there was a woman who looked like a man in the restroom? Like I said, either way a case can be made for invasion of privacy and discomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why that matters if women knows that only women is allowed to enter into women restroom? There is no invasion of privacy even if she looks like a ostrich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure if a child see somebody that looks like a man I. The ladys room she is t going to think well that man must be a transgender woman, she is going to think there's a man In the ladys room... Same for the boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Child or grown up woman have no reason to think anything when they simply know that only women is allowed to enter women restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it just doesn't always work out they way now does it. Sometimes in the real world people break the rules
Click to expand...


Girls and women entering women restroom aren't the ones breaking the rules. I think they want to keep it that way and keep everyone else outside.


----------



## ChrisL

This crap is getting out of control now.  You people need to STOP it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> That from a sleazy subhuman scumbag who admits that he wouldn't even protect his own daughter from these degenerates.
> 
> Why should anyone give you any credence on this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd protect my daughter from any threat possible and my son, I just don't think that somebody is a threat just because they are transgender.
Click to expand...


  You've admitted that you'd be OK with your daughter being forced to undress and shower with a boy.  And not just any boy, but a mentally-ill, sexually-deviant boy.  There is no way to reconcile that with any claim that you would protect your daughter, or that you care at all about her modesty, or safety.  You'd throw your own daughter under the bus, to cater to a sick pervert.


----------



## ChrisL

I know for a fact that when I was a little girl, I would have been petrified if some dude wearing a dress was in the ladies' room with me.  I would have been totally freaked out by that and would have THOUGHT he was pervert and felt in danger.  But, I guess nobody cares about THAT.  As long as the transgender weirdos have their way, all is good.  Assholes.


----------



## Kondor3

Sexual deviants and perverts (trannies et al) should only be allowed in _Liberal_ Womens' Bathrooms.

Their effete men-folk (so-called) won't lift a finger to defend their wives and daughters, anyway...


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Do you know what it's like to be a woman?  Do you read the news and see how women are harassed and stalked by men?  The big thing now is "upskirt" shots of women.  Why don't you THINK about these things?  Now any weirdo can put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> Why is it important to you that gender identity be recognized?  Why do YOU care?  I don't want to hear any self righteous bullshit tales about how you "care" about these people that you don't know either.
Click to expand...

Simple because I believe it to be real. It's how they are. Just like with gays


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "other side"?
> 
> 
> 
> The reasoning of the people she is opposing
Click to expand...


People she's opposing have no reasoning. They want to be something they aren't because that makes them feel good. If men is allowed into women restroom, then I am allowed to do so too.

You see, even in my own home, when my wife enters the bathroom and closes the door behind, that to me is clear signal she expects privacy and doesn't want me inside and there is no way in hell I would enter. Unless she calls me in, or unless I knock and she invites me in.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side



  The _“other side”_ supports the interests of perverts, sexual predators, and degenerates, against that of decent citizens,and especially against women and girls.  The _“other side”_ would throw women and girls under the bus, in order to cater to these perverts, predators, and degenerates.  The _“other side”_ consists of subhuman filth, such as yourself, who would throw your own daughter under the bus, for the sake of these perverts.

  What _“comprehension”_ do you expect sane, decent people to have, of this _“other side”_?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Do you know what it's like to be a woman?  Do you read the news and see how women are harassed and stalked by men?  The big thing now is "upskirt" shots of women.  Why don't you THINK about these things?  Now any weirdo can put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> Why is it important to you that gender identity be recognized?  Why do YOU care?  I don't want to hear any self righteous bullshit tales about how you "care" about these people that you don't know either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple because I believe it to be real. It's how they are. Just like with gays
Click to expand...


Gays do not think they are something that they are not.  It is NOT real.  There is nothing about these people that is the opposite sex.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.
Click to expand...

I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men. Anybody seen any polls on this?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you.  Because they are a bunch of idiots.  I'm serious.  We used to have Barney Frank as a congressman after all.  Egad.  What an embarrassment.  Our state is awesome but our politicians suck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Do you know what it's like to be a woman?  Do you read the news and see how women are harassed and stalked by men?  The big thing now is "upskirt" shots of women.  Why don't you THINK about these things?  Now any weirdo can put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> Why is it important to you that gender identity be recognized?  Why do YOU care?  I don't want to hear any self righteous bullshit tales about how you "care" about these people that you don't know either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple because I believe it to be real. It's how they are. Just like with gays
Click to expand...


Why do you believe it is "real?"


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men. Anybody seen any polls on this?
Click to expand...


Sexual-abuse victims speak out in video against transgender bathroom laws


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men. Anybody seen any polls on this?
Click to expand...


Do you care about THIS kind of stuff at all, or just your precious transgender people?  

The leftist push to force both private and public entities to open their bathrooms and locker-rooms to gender identity has recently exploded in the media. The governor of North Carolina’s decision to reject such an ordinance by signing HB 2 into law has taken over the spotlight. The left has cast the law as bigoted, along with all those who agree it. Baseball legend Curt Schilling was even fired from his job at ESPN for expressing opposition to the ordinance and proclaiming that “a man is a man no matter what.”

One conservative argument against the leftist push goes as follows: some men will abuse the bathrooms and locker-rooms open to gender identity rather than biology by falsely proclaiming womanhood in order to gain access to women and children for motives of malice. Such facilities could become easy-access breading grounds for predators. Thus, it would be common sense to keep the facilities separated based on biology rather than identity to protect women and children. 


Predictably, the left has vehemently denied that such a thing would ever happen—or worse, that this is a price we must pay for “inclusivity” and “equality.”

Here are 5 times "transgender" men abused women and children by exploiting such facilities:

1. A Seattle man, citing transgender bathrooms laws, was able to gain access to a women’s locker-room at a public recreational center while little girls were changing for swim practice.

In February, _The Daily Wire_ reported that a Seattle man who walked into the women’s locker-room—on two occasions_—_and began undressing, cited the “new state rule that allows people to choose a bathroom based on gender identity.” You know, those laws the ingenious left has been pushing because of “inclusiveness.”

“It was a busy time at Evans Pool around 5:30 p.m. Monday February 8,” reports _KING5 News_. “The pool was open for lap swim. According to Seattle Parks and Recreation, a man wearing board shorts entered the women's locker room and took off his shirt. Women alerted staff, who told the man to leave, but he said ‘the law has changed and I have a right to be here.’”

Subsequent to this new rule, no one called the police on this man who reportedly came back a second time when young girls were changing into their swimsuits for swim practice.

2. A Toronto man claiming to be transgender was arrested and sentenced to jail for sexually assaulting several women in a women’s shelter after he gained access to the shelter and its shower facilitates as "Jessica."

As_ Life Site_ notes, “A biological man claiming to be ‘transgender’ so as to gain access to and prey on women at two Toronto shelters was jailed ‘indefinitely’” in early March.

Christopher Hambrook, 37, using the name “Jessica,” was able to gain access to Toronto women’s shelters.

“Her tights had been pulled down past her bottom and her bathing suit had been pulled to the side,” reads a court document of one of the incidents. “She yelled at the accused, demanding to know what he was doing. He simply covered his face with his hands, said ‘Oops!’ and started giggling.”

5 Times ‘Transgender’ Men Abused Women And Children In Bathrooms


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men. Anybody seen any polls on this?
Click to expand...


Do you believe that it is "worth" the risk to women and female children in order for a transsexual to use the bathroom so that he/she doesn't feel "uncomfortable?"  You have to make a CHOICE.  Whose comfort is more important to you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.



  Please don't tar men, in general, with this brush.

  I feel confident in saying that the overwhelmingly vast majority of men are on your side in this matter.  After all, most of us have mothers, daughters, wives, sisters, and other women and girls in our lives, whose well-being is important to us.  It's just a tiny minority of sexually-perverted freaks who have somehow gained an absurdly disproportionate amount of power and public attention, who are behind the whole of this movement.


----------



## ChrisL

It is sickening to me.  This whole thing is just pure insanity.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Kondor3 said:


> Sexual deviants and perverts (trannies et al) should only be allowed in _Liberal_ Womens' Bathrooms.
> 
> Their effete men-folk (so-called) won't lift a finger to defend their wives and daughters, anyway...



  Yes, exactly.  For example…



Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

I have to leave this thread because it's starting to piss me off, and I'm leaving for vacation in about an hour and a half and I need to be in a GOOD mood.  So ta-ta.


----------



## Ame®icano

ChrisL said:


> I know for a fact that when I was a little girl, I would have been petrified if some dude wearing a dress was in the ladies' room with me.  I would have been totally freaked out by that and would have THOUGHT he was pervert and felt in danger.  But, I guess nobody cares about THAT.  As long as the transgender weirdos have their way, all is good.  Assholes.



Is that why kids are scarred of priests?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "other side"?
> 
> 
> 
> The reasoning of the people she is opposing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People she's opposing have no reasoning. They want to be something they aren't because that makes them feel good. If men is allowed into women restroom, then I am allowed to do so too.
> 
> You see, even in my own home, when my wife enters the bathroom and closes the door behind, that to me is clear signal she expects privacy and doesn't want me inside and there is no way in hell I would enter. Unless she calls me in, or unless I knock and she invites me in.
Click to expand...

If a bill passed in government then there was debate and reasoning behind the decision... Simply saying they were all idiots with no reasoning just shows that you have no understanding of the situation


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _“other side”_ supports the interests of perverts, sexual predators, and degenerates, against that of decent citizens,and especially against women and girls.  The _“other side”_ would throw women and girls under the bus, in order to cater to these perverts, predators, and degenerates.  The _“other side”_ consists of subhuman filth, such as yourself, who would throw your own daughter under the bus, for the sake of these perverts.
> 
> What _“comprehension”_ do you expect sane, decent people to have, of this _“other side”_?
Click to expand...

Well that doesn't make such sense... Why would so many people be of that mindset?


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "other side"?
> 
> 
> 
> The reasoning of the people she is opposing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People she's opposing have no reasoning. They want to be something they aren't because that makes them feel good. If men is allowed into women restroom, then I am allowed to do so too.
> 
> You see, even in my own home, when my wife enters the bathroom and closes the door behind, that to me is clear signal she expects privacy and doesn't want me inside and there is no way in hell I would enter. Unless she calls me in, or unless I knock and she invites me in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a bill passed in government then there was debate and reasoning behind the decision... Simply saying they were all idiots with no reasoning just shows that you have no understanding of the situation
Click to expand...


No sane person has understanding of this insanity.  Give it a break, social justice warrior.  These people are NOT normal and never will be.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _“other side”_ supports the interests of perverts, sexual predators, and degenerates, against that of decent citizens,and especially against women and girls.  The _“other side”_ would throw women and girls under the bus, in order to cater to these perverts, predators, and degenerates.  The _“other side”_ consists of subhuman filth, such as yourself, who would throw your own daughter under the bus, for the sake of these perverts.
> 
> What _“comprehension”_ do you expect sane, decent people to have, of this _“other side”_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that doesn't make such sense... Why would so many people be of that mindset?
Click to expand...


I notice that you avoid answering any of my questions to you, and I know why.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again this is all opinion and analysis. You've shown no comprehension of the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _“other side”_ supports the interests of perverts, sexual predators, and degenerates, against that of decent citizens,and especially against women and girls.  The _“other side”_ would throw women and girls under the bus, in order to cater to these perverts, predators, and degenerates.  The _“other side”_ consists of subhuman filth, such as yourself, who would throw your own daughter under the bus, for the sake of these perverts.
> 
> What _“comprehension”_ do you expect sane, decent people to have, of this _“other side”_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that doesn't make such sense... Why would so many people be of that mindset?
Click to expand...


The Emperor's New Clothes—in the classic tale by Hans Christian Andersen, he wrote of an entire kingdom filled with people who played along with what they could clearly see to be an insane deception, for fear of how they would be judged if they dared speak the obvious truth.

  I have no doubt that nearly all of the apparent support for this _“transgender”_ madness comes from the same phenomenon—foolish, cowardly people who can clearly see how wrong and how insane and how depraved it is, but who have been intimidated and shamed into playing along with it, lest they be condemned as “bigots”.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> If a bill passed in government then there was debate and reasoning behind the decision... Simply saying they were all idiots with no reasoning just shows that you have no understanding of the situation



First of all, when you claim I say something, I expect you to quote where I say such thing.

Now, please show where I say you're all idiots.

Second, why do you think that government lunatics always knows better then us, regular people?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's you expressing you opinion... Maybe even a fact but it doesn't address my question. From their perspective can you explain their reasoning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Do you know what it's like to be a woman?  Do you read the news and see how women are harassed and stalked by men?  The big thing now is "upskirt" shots of women.  Why don't you THINK about these things?  Now any weirdo can put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> Why is it important to you that gender identity be recognized?  Why do YOU care?  I don't want to hear any self righteous bullshit tales about how you "care" about these people that you don't know either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple because I believe it to be real. It's how they are. Just like with gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe it is "real?"
Click to expand...

Because I don't believe that all people live the same reality. I don't understand what it's like to be gay but I believe those people love members of the same sex. I don't understand what gender dysphoria is but I believe they feel trapped in the wrong body


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ame®icano said:


> First of all, when you [Slade3200] claim I say something, I expect you to quote where I say such thing.



  If you expect that, then be prepared to be disappointed.

  I think it was earlier in this very thread that he called me a “white supremacist”, and when pushed, could not come up with any quite from me that supported that assertion about me.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you explain your reasoning as to why you support these bills?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Do you know what it's like to be a woman?  Do you read the news and see how women are harassed and stalked by men?  The big thing now is "upskirt" shots of women.  Why don't you THINK about these things?  Now any weirdo can put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> Why is it important to you that gender identity be recognized?  Why do YOU care?  I don't want to hear any self righteous bullshit tales about how you "care" about these people that you don't know either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple because I believe it to be real. It's how they are. Just like with gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe it is "real?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I don't believe that all people live the same reality. I don't understand what it's like to be gay but I believe those people love members of the same sex. I don't understand what gender dysphoria is but I believe they feel trapped in the wrong body
Click to expand...


Key word here . . . "FEEL."  Not reality.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a bill passed in government then there was debate and reasoning behind the decision... Simply saying they were all idiots with no reasoning just shows that you have no understanding of the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when you claim I say something, I expect you to quote where I say such thing.
> 
> Now, please show where I say you're all idiots.
> 
> Second, why do you think that government lunatics always knows better then us, regular people?
Click to expand...

Chris L called them idiots then you responded saying they had no reasoning.

I don't always thing the government knows better. I just take it one issue at a time. I've said all long I hate that government is even involved in bathroom regulation


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when you [Slade3200] claim I say something, I expect you to quote where I say such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you expect that, then be prepared to be disappointed.
> 
> I think it was earlier in this very thread that he called me a “white supremacist”, and when pushed, could not come up with any quite from me that supported that assertion about me.
Click to expand...

Haha, now tell the real story


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't support these bills. I do support recognizing gender identity over birth certificate sex but think it needs to be defined. And in that definition I think there needs to be qualification process/criteria laid out so people who aren't true transgenders can't abuse the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Do you know what it's like to be a woman?  Do you read the news and see how women are harassed and stalked by men?  The big thing now is "upskirt" shots of women.  Why don't you THINK about these things?  Now any weirdo can put on a dress and go into the ladies room.
> 
> Why is it important to you that gender identity be recognized?  Why do YOU care?  I don't want to hear any self righteous bullshit tales about how you "care" about these people that you don't know either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple because I believe it to be real. It's how they are. Just like with gays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you believe it is "real?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I don't believe that all people live the same reality. I don't understand what it's like to be gay but I believe those people love members of the same sex. I don't understand what gender dysphoria is but I believe they feel trapped in the wrong body
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key word here . . . "FEEL."  Not reality.
Click to expand...

What is reality?


----------



## Silhouette

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't believe that all people live the same reality. I don't understand *what it's like to be gay but I believe those people love members of the same sex*. I don't understand what *gender dysphoria is but I believe they feel trapped in the wrong body*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key word here . . . "FEEL."  Not reality.
Click to expand...


I love members of the same sex but I don't feel at all compelled to have sex with them.  Being gay isn't about love, therefore.  And ChrisL is right, the keyword as to so-called "transgenders" is that they feel they are trapped in the wrong body.  They can't be in the wrong body because their body simply is.  Their mind is what's having the issue, not their body.  And the shrink's couch is where they belong until the problem is resolved...however long that may take...however hard that work might be...


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.
Click to expand...


In fairness to the guys, most of them think this is horsecrap, too.  THEY may not be the targets themselves, but they do have wives, daughters, mothers, sisters . . .


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's a beautiful lunatic asylum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been here?  Probably not.  The people of Massachusetts are not lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have been there.  I can also see, from the safety of a somewhat saner state, what kind of wackadoodle laws the people of Massachusetts pass and tolerate.  The legislator who tried to pass some of that crap in Arizona would be lynched like a mangy horse thief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of Massachusetts were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I did my traveling, it was as a truck driver, so I mostly went to metropolitan areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we have a lot of beautiful suburbs and small towns, old fishing villages, beach towns, etc.  MOST of the people I've talked to in my town do NOT want men in dresses sharing the bathroom with them.
Click to expand...


I've talked to a lot of people from Massachusetts who aren't thrilled with a lot of the laws and regulations imposed on them, but that begs the question of "Why put up with it?"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't believe that all people live the same reality. I don't understand *what it's like to be gay but I believe those people love members of the same sex*. I don't understand what *gender dysphoria is but I believe they feel trapped in the wrong body*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key word here . . . "FEEL."  Not reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love members of the same sex but I don't feel at all compelled to have sex with them.  Being gay isn't about love, therefore.  And ChrisL is right, the keyword as to so-called "transgenders" is that they feel they are trapped in the wrong body.  They can't be in the wrong body because their body simply is.  Their mind is what's having the issue, not their body.  And the shrink's couch is where they belong until the problem is resolved...however long that may take...however hard that work might be...
Click to expand...


I feel trapped in the wrong body, too.  I'm convinced I was supposed to be in Scarlett Johanson's body, but the bitch refuses to get out of it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I know for a fact that when I was a little girl, I would have been petrified if some dude wearing a dress was in the ladies' room with me.  I would have been totally freaked out by that and would have THOUGHT he was pervert and felt in danger.  But, I guess nobody cares about THAT.  As long as the transgender weirdos have their way, all is good.  Assholes.



Women are supposed to suppress their natural instincts of self-preservation and ignore potential danger signs in favor of "being nice".  We're supposed to worry more about someone calling us a bigot than someone harming us.  Sorta like the way that women were made to feel guilty when they became nervous around strange men on dark streets, if those men happened to be black . . . you know, back before the blacks were jettisoned in favor of deviants as the left's pet minority.


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men. Anybody seen any polls on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you care about THIS kind of stuff at all, or just your precious transgender people?
> 
> The leftist push to force both private and public entities to open their bathrooms and locker-rooms to gender identity has recently exploded in the media. The governor of North Carolina’s decision to reject such an ordinance by signing HB 2 into law has taken over the spotlight. The left has cast the law as bigoted, along with all those who agree it. Baseball legend Curt Schilling was even fired from his job at ESPN for expressing opposition to the ordinance and proclaiming that “a man is a man no matter what.”
> 
> One conservative argument against the leftist push goes as follows: some men will abuse the bathrooms and locker-rooms open to gender identity rather than biology by falsely proclaiming womanhood in order to gain access to women and children for motives of malice. Such facilities could become easy-access breading grounds for predators. Thus, it would be common sense to keep the facilities separated based on biology rather than identity to protect women and children.
> 
> 
> Predictably, the left has vehemently denied that such a thing would ever happen—or worse, that this is a price we must pay for “inclusivity” and “equality.”
> 
> Here are 5 times "transgender" men abused women and children by exploiting such facilities:
> 
> 1. A Seattle man, citing transgender bathrooms laws, was able to gain access to a women’s locker-room at a public recreational center while little girls were changing for swim practice.
> 
> In February, _The Daily Wire_ reported that a Seattle man who walked into the women’s locker-room—on two occasions_—_and began undressing, cited the “new state rule that allows people to choose a bathroom based on gender identity.” You know, those laws the ingenious left has been pushing because of “inclusiveness.”
> 
> “It was a busy time at Evans Pool around 5:30 p.m. Monday February 8,” reports _KING5 News_. “The pool was open for lap swim. According to Seattle Parks and Recreation, a man wearing board shorts entered the women's locker room and took off his shirt. Women alerted staff, who told the man to leave, but he said ‘the law has changed and I have a right to be here.’”
> 
> Subsequent to this new rule, no one called the police on this man who reportedly came back a second time when young girls were changing into their swimsuits for swim practice.
> 
> 2. A Toronto man claiming to be transgender was arrested and sentenced to jail for sexually assaulting several women in a women’s shelter after he gained access to the shelter and its shower facilitates as "Jessica."
> 
> As_ Life Site_ notes, “A biological man claiming to be ‘transgender’ so as to gain access to and prey on women at two Toronto shelters was jailed ‘indefinitely’” in early March.
> 
> Christopher Hambrook, 37, using the name “Jessica,” was able to gain access to Toronto women’s shelters.
> 
> “Her tights had been pulled down past her bottom and her bathing suit had been pulled to the side,” reads a court document of one of the incidents. “She yelled at the accused, demanding to know what he was doing. He simply covered his face with his hands, said ‘Oops!’ and started giggling.”
> 
> 5 Times ‘Transgender’ Men Abused Women And Children In Bathrooms
Click to expand...

I do care... But I also see this... http://www.hrc.org/blog/more-than-250-sexual-assault-domestic-violence-organizations-condemn-anti-t


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "other side"?
> 
> 
> 
> The reasoning of the people she is opposing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People she's opposing have no reasoning. They want to be something they aren't because that makes them feel good. If men is allowed into women restroom, then I am allowed to do so too.
> 
> You see, even in my own home, when my wife enters the bathroom and closes the door behind, that to me is clear signal she expects privacy and doesn't want me inside and there is no way in hell I would enter. Unless she calls me in, or unless I knock and she invites me in.
Click to expand...


Obviously, right?  My home has two bathrooms.  One belongs to the guys, and one belongs to me.  They can use my bathroom, if there's a reason that the other isn't available, but if I'm in there, no one is welcome unless I specifically invite them, or there's an emergency.

If I expect my own beloved family members to respect my privacy, why on Earth would I be okay with total strangers violating it?


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to introduce a bill that all mentally disturbed and psychos have to use the men's room.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys don't want 'em, either.  And really, why should anyone have to put up with this nonsense?  Push for designated "nutball" restrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I feel like.  I feel like the men are pushing these people on us women.  It pisses me off.  I don't want some weirdo dude wearing a dress in my bathroom either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men. Anybody seen any polls on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe that it is "worth" the risk to women and female children in order for a transsexual to use the bathroom so that he/she doesn't feel "uncomfortable?"  You have to make a CHOICE.  Whose comfort is more important to you?
Click to expand...

I don't think transgenders are a threat. Threats come in all shapes and sizes. For sexual assault, as sick as it is, an overwhelming % is done by a person that is a friend of family member of the victim.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I have to leave this thread because it's starting to piss me off, and I'm leaving for vacation in about an hour and a half and I need to be in a GOOD mood.  So ta-ta.



Happy vacation, and don't forget the sunblock if you're going to be outside.  Even if it's not hot, the sun will still damage your skin (said the woman who practically lives on the surface of the sun).


----------



## Ame®icano

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when you [Slade3200] claim I say something, I expect you to quote where I say such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you expect that, then be prepared to be disappointed.
> 
> I think it was earlier in this very thread that he called me a “white supremacist”, and when pushed, could not come up with any quite from me that supported that assertion about me.
Click to expand...


That's what all lefties do when butt hurt and without argument. I was actually surprised that he didn't pull out racist or bigot card. But there is still time.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a bill passed in government then there was debate and reasoning behind the decision... Simply saying they were all idiots with no reasoning just shows that you have no understanding of the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when you claim I say something, I expect you to quote where I say such thing.
> 
> Now, please show where I say you're all idiots.
> 
> Second, why do you think that government lunatics always knows better then us, regular people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris L called them idiots then you responded saying they had no reasoning.
> 
> I don't always thing the government knows better. I just take it one issue at a time. I've said all long I hate that government is even involved in bathroom regulation
Click to expand...


ChrisL can call them any way she wants. I explained why I think they have no reasoning. 

There is absolutely no reason for a men to use women restroom regardless of the way he feels.

What makes you think you understand the situation any better than any of us?


----------



## Ame®icano

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't believe that all people live the same reality. I don't understand *what it's like to be gay but I believe those people love members of the same sex*. I don't understand what *gender dysphoria is but I believe they feel trapped in the wrong body*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key word here . . . "FEEL."  Not reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love members of the same sex but I don't feel at all compelled to have sex with them.  Being gay isn't about love, therefore.  And ChrisL is right, the keyword as to so-called "transgenders" is that they feel they are trapped in the wrong body.  They can't be in the wrong body because their body simply is.  Their mind is what's having the issue, not their body.  And the shrink's couch is where they belong until the problem is resolved...however long that may take...however hard that work might be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel trapped in the wrong body, too.  I'm convinced I was supposed to be in Scarlett Johanson's body, but the bitch refuses to get out of it.
Click to expand...


Few weeks back I woke up feeling black, I almost applied for welfare. Just few days ago, I thought I was a tripod. Literally.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a bill passed in government then there was debate and reasoning behind the decision... Simply saying they were all idiots with no reasoning just shows that you have no understanding of the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, when you claim I say something, I expect you to quote where I say such thing.
> 
> Now, please show where I say you're all idiots.
> 
> Second, why do you think that government lunatics always knows better then us, regular people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris L called them idiots then you responded saying they had no reasoning.
> 
> I don't always thing the government knows better. I just take it one issue at a time. I've said all long I hate that government is even involved in bathroom regulation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL can call them any way she wants. I explained why I think they have no reasoning.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason for a men to use women restroom regardless of the way he feels.
> 
> What makes you think you understand the situation any better than any of us?
Click to expand...

Because none of you can objectively state the argument of the other side without inserted your spin. You say there are no reasons yet a majority of politicians in Mass Ds and Rs voted for the gender identity bill. You can't explain why... This is why I understand it better than you. I don't support the bill for reasons I've stated, but at least I understand both sides of the debate


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't believe that all people live the same reality. I don't understand *what it's like to be gay but I believe those people love members of the same sex*. I don't understand what *gender dysphoria is but I believe they feel trapped in the wrong body*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key word here . . . "FEEL."  Not reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love members of the same sex but I don't feel at all compelled to have sex with them.  Being gay isn't about love, therefore.  And ChrisL is right, the keyword as to so-called "transgenders" is that they feel they are trapped in the wrong body.  They can't be in the wrong body because their body simply is.  Their mind is what's having the issue, not their body.  And the shrink's couch is where they belong until the problem is resolved...however long that may take...however hard that work might be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel trapped in the wrong body, too.  I'm convinced I was supposed to be in Scarlett Johanson's body, but the bitch refuses to get out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Few weeks back I woke up feeling black, I almost applied for welfare. Just few days ago, I thought I was a tripod. Literally.
Click to expand...

Why? Did you finally get a script for viagra?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> …but at least I understand both sides of the debate



  I guess, to understand madness, one must be mad.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> …but at least I understand both sides of the debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, to understand madness, one must be mad.
Click to expand...

Amen! Mad as a hatter


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Because none of you can objectively state the argument of the other side without inserted your spin. You say there are no reasons yet a majority of politicians in Mass Ds and Rs voted for the gender identity bill. You can't explain why... This is why I understand it better than you. I don't support the bill for reasons I've stated, but at least I understand both sides of the debate



What makes you think I can't explain why? Have you asked?

You just keep making things up about things I never said or never been asked. You keep doing that, you can fuck off, politely.

Mass House has 122 Ds and 34 Rs. How many Rs voted for that law?

And by the way, what is that you think you understand better than me?


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> …but at least I understand both sides of the debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, to understand madness, one must be mad.
Click to expand...


To support insanity, one must be insane.  To that I say "LGBT".  So glad insane-marriage was forced on the 50 states last Summer...


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> …but at least I understand both sides of the debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, to understand madness, one must be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To support insanity, one must be insane.  To that I say "LGBT".  So glad insane-marriage was forced on the 50 states last Summer...
Click to expand...

I guess you're living in a country full of a bunch of mad, insane freakos!


----------



## Slyhunter

SICK: H.S. Senior DOMINATES In Girl's Track And Field Events, There's Just One BIG Problem... [VID]
The Transgender policies are taking it’s toll in competitive sports now. Men that think they are girls are being allowed to compete against the real girls and the results are making many girls angry as hell!

Guys competing as Girls will make Girl teams obsolete.


High School Boy Wins All-State Honors In Girls Track And Field
Transgender track athlete makes history as controversy swirls around her


----------



## Silhouette

He was a senior and was running/competing against girls as young as the 9th grade.  Some victory.  He must be so proud of himself beating a bunch of girls by pretending to be a girl.  Women's sports is next.  Get ready gals, you're about to be out-muscled...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slyhunter said:


> SICK: H.S. Senior DOMINATES In Girl's Track And Field Events, There's Just One BIG Problem... [VID]
> The Transgender policies are taking it’s toll in competitive sports now. Men that think they are girls are being allowed to compete against the real girls and the results are making many girls angry as hell!
> 
> Guys competing as Girls will make Girl teams obsolete.
> 
> 
> High School Boy Wins All-State Honors In Girls Track And Field
> Transgender track athlete makes history as controversy swirls around her



  It gets worse.

  Look up _“Fallon Fox”_.


----------



## Silhouette

*Transgender MMA Fighter Destroys Female Opponent*

Transgender MMA Fighter Destroys Female Opponent


----------



## Slade3200

Slyhunter said:


> SICK: H.S. Senior DOMINATES In Girl's Track And Field Events, There's Just One BIG Problem... [VID]
> The Transgender policies are taking it’s toll in competitive sports now. Men that think they are girls are being allowed to compete against the real girls and the results are making many girls angry as hell!
> 
> Guys competing as Girls will make Girl teams obsolete.
> 
> 
> High School Boy Wins All-State Honors In Girls Track And Field
> Transgender track athlete makes history as controversy swirls around her


It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
> Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery



So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ??? 

You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.

It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
> Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ???
> 
> You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.
> 
> It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?
Click to expand...

No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
> Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ???
> 
> You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.
> 
> It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?
Click to expand...

You don't recognize the sociological and psychological elements of this situation, you simply dismiss them as a mental disease and focus solely in biology and anatomy. This is very short sighted in my opinion hence my pushback. My arguments have been focused on understanding the sociological elements better. I have no problems with trans athletes competing in recreational sports, when it comes to professional and competitive sports then biology becomes more of an issue, hence my surprise at the school and Olympic acceptance policy for trans athletes. I need to learn more about the qualifying criteria they use and medical justifications


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but *I'm pretty middle ground with this topic* and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty *common sense compromise of both sides* of the argument



But...and stay with me here....you cannot compromise "rights"!  Either trannies have the right to be seen as women in ALL venues or they have those rights in none of them.  You understand how the US Supreme Court interprets rights, don't you? If we are using common sense as you prescribe, we'd have never forced the 50 states to make children call two men or two women "mom and dad" in marriage.  And common sense also dictates no one with a penis, testicles and adam's apple belongs in a shower with women behind doors marked "women"..

I know you're smart enough to know this.  So the next place my mind goes is that since you're smart enough to know this, it is your intention all along to get a shoehorn in the door, pretending not to know that's what you're doing, and then wedge all the rest through with an _"oh, golly, I guess this means they can also share showers, dorms, locker rooms and women's sport teams too?....who'd a thunk?"...  _

So are you ignorant or being deceitful?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but *I'm pretty middle ground with this topic* and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty *common sense compromise of both sides* of the argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...and stay with me here....you cannot compromise "rights"!  Either trannies have the right to be seen as women in ALL venues or they have those rights in none of them.  You understand how the US Supreme Court interprets rights, don't you? If we are using common sense as you prescribe, we'd have never forced the 50 states to make children call two men or two women "mom and dad" in marriage.  And common sense also dictates no one with a penis, testicles and adam's apple belongs in a shower with women behind doors marked "women"..
> 
> I know you're smart enough to know this.  So the next place my mind goes is that since you're smart enough to know this, it is your intention all along to get a shoehorn in the door, pretending not to know that's what you're doing, and then wedge all the rest through with an _"oh, golly, I guess this means they can also share showers, dorms, locker rooms and women's sport teams too?....who'd a thunk?"...  _
> 
> So are you ignorant or being deceitful?
Click to expand...

Aw shucks, you called me smart 

Haha, so ignorant and deceitful are my only two options? Let me think about that and get back to you.

While I do that I'll make the point that it's not my goal to violate anybodies privacy or make anybody feel uncomfortable. The reality is, that will be the case regardless of what is decided. It made plenty of white people very uncomfortable to dine with blacks, use the same bathrooms or to see them vote... However it was the right thing to do.  The question here is "what defines a transgender" what are the qualifications for a transition from one sex to another? What is gender identity and what role does it play? 

I understand how laws work and the laws will be constructed based on the answers to the questions above.

As for the sports analogy, you make an unfair comparison as a steroid filled meathead can use the bathroom and locker facilities without penalty however they can't compete in professional or competitive competition. Rules are different between the two, which makes for an interesting subdiscussion on the trans athlete issue.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> While I do that *I'll make the point that it's not my goal to violate anybodies privacy or make anybody feel uncomfortable*. The reality is, that will be the case regardless of what is decided. *It made plenty of white people very uncomfortable to dine with blacks, use the same bathrooms or to see them vote*... However it was the right thing to do.  The question here is "what defines a transgender" what are the qualifications for a transition from one sex to another? What is gender identity and what role does it play?......I understand how laws work and the laws will be constructed based on the answers to the questions above.



Again, and I will never tire of asking this question; because it's going to be asked of the USSC very soon, WHAT does race have to do with just some deviant sex behaviors/delusions???  Answer: NOTHING.  Race is fixed, static, immutable.  Just some deviant sex behaviors/delusions are behaviors, waffling, in flux...where even LGBTs admit there's no real nailing them down.  Again, Anne Heche just woke up one day and said "I've had enough of doing the lesbian thing."  And off she went to marry the real thing, instead of a strapon attached to a poor women playing at looking like a man to attract other "lesbians" (to a man?)

If your intent is to not make anyone feel uncomfortable, then why would you want strange men allowed in women's restrooms, showers, dorms etc. where women will most factually and assuredly, GUARANTEED feel uncomfortable?  And not just the 17 million rape survivors...ALL of them.  You're all over the place.  When challenging or arguing law, you have to be precise.  Your points have to be ironclad, or the opposition's attorneys will tear you apart like a pack of hyenas shredding a tender baby antelope.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I do that *I'll make the point that it's not my goal to violate anybodies privacy or make anybody feel uncomfortable*. The reality is, that will be the case regardless of what is decided. *It made plenty of white people very uncomfortable to dine with blacks, use the same bathrooms or to see them vote*... However it was the right thing to do.  The question here is "what defines a transgender" what are the qualifications for a transition from one sex to another? What is gender identity and what role does it play?......I understand how laws work and the laws will be constructed based on the answers to the questions above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, and I will never tire of asking this question; because it's going to be asked of the USSC very soon, WHAT does race have to do with just some deviant sex behaviors/delusions???  Answer: NOTHING.  Race is fixed, static, immutable.  Just some deviant sex behaviors/delusions are behaviors, waffling, in flux...where even LGBTs admit there's no real nailing them down.  Again, Anne Heche just woke up one day and said "I've had enough of doing the lesbian thing."  And off she went to marry the real thing, instead of a strapon attached to a poor women playing at looking like a man to attract other "lesbians" (to a man?)
> 
> If your intent is to not make anyone feel uncomfortable, then why would you want strange men allowed in women's restrooms, showers, dorms etc. where women will most factually and assuredly, GUARANTEED feel uncomfortable?  And not just the 17 million rape survivors...ALL of them.  You're all over the place.  When challenging or arguing law, you have to be precise.  Your points have to be ironclad, or the opposition's attorneys will tear you apart like a pack of hyenas shredding a tender baby antelope.
Click to expand...

You ask what race has to do with the Trans argument... The answer is very simple, it's a matter of basic human rights, liberty and freedom. Don't you think the anti-black people had reasons very similar to yours to justify their discrimination? Of course they did... Blacks were dangerous, savages, a lesser class and therefore should not be integrated with the superior/civilized whites. The same arguments were made about gays and now transgenders.  YOU label them as deviant, delusional, perverts, that is your judgement coming through and you use that to justify your prejudicial views.  There are many many people in this world and country that recognize transgenders as something different than their simple biology. Psychology and sociology play a part and they there is a recognition of gender identity and a gender transition.  You may deny this or only think its only a bunch of wackos that believe this, but you are sorely mistaken and are going to be very disappointed when you see how this thing plays out.  You can seek understanding and learn how to tolerate or you can live with the shock, disappointment and frustrations of whats to come. That's up to you.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Damn. Is this thread still going on?


----------



## Silhouette

Well yes.  We are trying to educate Slade that if trannies gain rights to bathrooms "as women", then it doesn't stop there legally.  He thinks there's some sort of compromise on "rights' that trannies will be OK on; that they won't want in showers, sports teams, dorms, locker rooms etc. if they gain access to bathrooms behind doors marked "women".

He knows what the shoehorn means with the bathroom; and how all the rest has to wedge behind legally.  But he's pretending not to know.  And so the debate carries on.


----------



## P@triot

Imperius said:


> Damn. Is this thread still going on?


Liberals are really that stupid


----------



## P@triot

Having a front row seat to watching the liberal agenda place a gun in its own mouth and pull the trigger is rather remarkable...

Family pulls sons from school after Obama’s mandate lets girl use their bathroom


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
> Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ???
> 
> You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.
> 
> It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument
Click to expand...


Sorry mate, I told you long ago that you can't sit on two chairs and you'll have to chose between one or another.

What's wrong with being absolutist and not to compromise on own rights? 

In this case, particularly women rights. Do you think women would like to give their rights away? 

There are no two sides of argument, just one and that one is about to lose their right to privacy. 

And honestly, I am surprised that women are allowing their right to privacy to be stripped away without much fight. It's time for women to start carrying guns with them into restroom, and wait for that right to be stripped away.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument



  Compelling women and girls to share restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and other similar facilities with boys and men—especially with perverted, sexually-confused, mentally-ill men—cannot be reconciled with any rational notions of common sense or common decency.

You've admitted that you would be OK with your own daughter being forced to undress and shower with male perverts.  You'e the last person to whom anyone should give any credence in speaking of “common sense”.



Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
Click to expand...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> While I do that I'll make the point that it's not my goal to violate anybodies privacy or make anybody feel uncomfortable.



  If that was true, then you would not be arguing in favor of allowing creepy male perverts into women's restrooms, and similar facilities.  Such a position can only come of extreme hatred and contempt toward women, and a specific desire to violate and abuse them.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> Well yes.  We are trying to educate Slade that if trannies gain rights to bathrooms "as women", then it doesn't stop there legally.  He thinks there's some sort of compromise on "rights' that trannies will be OK on; that they won't want in showers, sports teams, dorms, locker rooms etc. if they gain access to bathrooms behind doors marked "women".



  I don't buy any claim of ignorance on Slade3200's part.  Even for a liberal, he cannot possibly fail to understand the implications of the policies that he advocates.  He knows that his policies will be directly violation and abusive toward women.  At the very best, he doesn't care.  He doesn't even care about his own daughter.

  He's subhuman filth.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> Liberals are really that stupid *evil*



  Fixed it for you.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't buy any claim of ignorance on Slade3200's part.  Even for a liberal, he cannot possibly fail to understand the implications of the policies that he advocates.  He knows that his policies will be directly violation and abusive toward women.  At the very best, he doesn't care.  He doesn't even care about his own daughter.



Well I too find it very hard to believe that if he's intelligent enough to form sentences, he would know that if men legally gain access behind one door marked "women" due to "rights" they supposedly have, then all doors or qualifiers set aside for women exclusively are wide open to men as well.  Anything less would be...how did Ginsburg put it?  "Diet rights"?  Something like that.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
> Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ???
> 
> You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.
> 
> It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, I told you long ago that you can't sit on two chairs and you'll have to chose between one or another.
> 
> What's wrong with being absolutist and not to compromise on own rights?
> 
> In this case, particularly women rights. Do you think women would like to give their rights away?
> 
> There are no two sides of argument, just one and that one is about to lose their right to privacy.
> 
> And honestly, I am surprised that women are allowing their right to privacy to be stripped away without much fight. It's time for women to start carrying guns with them into restroom, and wait for that right to be stripped away.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah we should all take guns everywhere and that would totally reduce gun violence! I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
> Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ???
> 
> You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.
> 
> It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, I told you long ago that you can't sit on two chairs and you'll have to chose between one or another.
> 
> What's wrong with being absolutist and not to compromise on own rights?
> 
> In this case, particularly women rights. Do you think women would like to give their rights away?
> 
> There are no two sides of argument, just one and that one is about to lose their right to privacy.
> 
> And honestly, I am surprised that women are allowing their right to privacy to be stripped away without much fight. It's time for women to start carrying guns with them into restroom, and wait for that right to be stripped away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah we should all take guns everywhere and that would totally reduce gun violence! I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?
Click to expand...


Someone said you're smart... I believe it was sarcasm now.

My post isn't about guns, it's about women rights to privacy and if leftists don't care about their rights, women should defend their rights and themselves. If with guns, so beat it. 

And no, I wouldn't look at it as gun violence, but self defense. Women have that right, do they? Or are you gonna dispute that too?


----------



## Tilly

Silhouette said:


> He was a senior and was running/competing against girls as young as the 9th grade.  Some victory.  He must be so proud of himself beating a bunch of girls by pretending to be a girl.  Women's sports is next.  Get ready gals, you're about to be out-muscled...


This is wrong. Men are supposedly about 50% stronger than women.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compelling women and girls to share restrooms, locker rooms, showers, and other similar facilities with boys and men—especially with perverted, sexually-confused, mentally-ill men—cannot be reconciled with any rational notions of common sense or common decency.
> 
> You've admitted that you would be OK with your own daughter being forced to undress and shower with male perverts.  You'e the last person to whom anyone should give any credence in speaking of “common sense”.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Aren't you tired of typing the same old stuff over and over and over and over and over again?  Change your name to broken record and we can all know what to expect.  Read this next line very slowly so you can at least understand what i'm saying, you don't have to agree, just try and understand.

What you call a man or a boy, others consider a woman or a girl.  

You use biology and anatomy as the sole criteria, others consider the psychological and sociological factors... Get it?  Its fine if you don't agree, but when people like me say we support certain measures, we aren't saying bring perverted men into the ladies room... Thats what your saying... We are saying that we consider certain people who suffer from gender identity dysphoria, and perform the process of transitioning, a member of the gender that they identify with... Do you understand? Not agree... understand?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?



  Just like more blacks support the Ku Klux Klan than whites do.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough for me to wrap my head around the competitive sports arena. Just seems like there is a pretty big competitive advantage. Of course all sexes aren't created equal and physical advantages exist within each gender, but I was surprised to learn that trans are allowed to compete In the olympics. Gonna have to look a little closer at this...
> Exclusive: Read the Olympics' new transgender guidelines that will not mandate surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ???
> 
> You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.
> 
> It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, I told you long ago that you can't sit on two chairs and you'll have to chose between one or another.
> 
> What's wrong with being absolutist and not to compromise on own rights?
> 
> In this case, particularly women rights. Do you think women would like to give their rights away?
> 
> There are no two sides of argument, just one and that one is about to lose their right to privacy.
> 
> And honestly, I am surprised that women are allowing their right to privacy to be stripped away without much fight. It's time for women to start carrying guns with them into restroom, and wait for that right to be stripped away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah we should all take guns everywhere and that would totally reduce gun violence! I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone said you're smart... I believe it was sarcasm now.
> 
> My post isn't about guns, it's about women rights to privacy and if leftists don't care about their rights, women should defend their rights and themselves. If with guns, so beat it.
> 
> And no, I wouldn't look at it as gun violence, but self defense. Women have that right, do they? Or are you gonna dispute that too?
Click to expand...

Of course women have the right... every American has the right to defend themselves.  I just don't consider transgenders a threat.  There is WAY more evidence of a threat letting a priest into the boys bathroom or locker room. If you want to go off of statistics and reducing threats then would you advocate to ban priests from the mens bathrooms?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> What you call a man or a boy, others consider a woman or a girl.
> 
> You use biology and anatomy as the sole criteria, others consider the psychological and sociological factors...



  Sex is a matter of biology and anatomy, not of _“psychological and sociological factors”_.  What I call a man or a boy is, as a matter of immutable, undeniable scientific fact, a man or a boy.  Anyone who calls him a woman or a girl is either delusional or lying.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like more blacks support the Ku Klux Klan than whites do.
Click to expand...

Here is a poll... "Women, more than men, support transgender protections and rights, according to the study."
Transgender rights, protections


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you call a man or a boy, others consider a woman or a girl.
> 
> You use biology and anatomy as the sole criteria, others consider the psychological and sociological factors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex is a matter of biology and anatomy, not of _“psychological and sociological factors”_.  What I call a man or a boy is, as a matter of immutable, undeniable scientific fact, a man or a boy.  Anyone who calls him a woman or a girl is either delusional or lying.
Click to expand...

Well this is the heart of the debate now isn't it? You say biology criteria is the only criteria that should be used, which you apparently believe it is. Many people disagree with you, this doesn't make them liars or mentally disturbed, it means they have a different interpretation of the issue and what is a man or women in society. They are considering gender identity over biological sex.  Do you understand that?  The psychological and sociological factors do make a difference to them.  Like it or not, that is whats happening


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you seem to be having a problem with men competing against women in the Olympics...but not with them using communal showers with women behind doors marked "women".... ???
> 
> You DO realize that the law isn't going to be narrowed down to just bathrooms do you?  Showers, dorms, locker rooms, women's sports teams....they will all receive the same legal protections for men using them the moment they can use bathrooms marked "women" outside.
> 
> It's taken you this long to say "oh, wait a minute..."?
> 
> 
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, I told you long ago that you can't sit on two chairs and you'll have to chose between one or another.
> 
> What's wrong with being absolutist and not to compromise on own rights?
> 
> In this case, particularly women rights. Do you think women would like to give their rights away?
> 
> There are no two sides of argument, just one and that one is about to lose their right to privacy.
> 
> And honestly, I am surprised that women are allowing their right to privacy to be stripped away without much fight. It's time for women to start carrying guns with them into restroom, and wait for that right to be stripped away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah we should all take guns everywhere and that would totally reduce gun violence! I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone said you're smart... I believe it was sarcasm now.
> 
> My post isn't about guns, it's about women rights to privacy and if leftists don't care about their rights, women should defend their rights and themselves. If with guns, so beat it.
> 
> And no, I wouldn't look at it as gun violence, but self defense. Women have that right, do they? Or are you gonna dispute that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course women have the right... every American has the right to defend themselves.  I just don't consider transgenders a threat.  There is WAY more evidence of a threat letting a priest into the boys bathroom or locker room. If you want to go off of statistics and reducing threats then would you advocate to ban priests from the mens bathrooms?
Click to expand...


It's interesting how quickly you change the subject when isn't going your way.

No matter how you twist it, a dick in women restroom is a invasion of women privacy.

You don't call caterpillar a butterfly. Women doesn't have a dick, and if dude want's to be called trans woman, let him finish the "transformation" and he might be taken seriously.

I don't know how priests got into the discussion, but let's say I'll bite. As much I give a shit, priest have rights to be in man's restroom. If they do anything else then shit and piss, they should be treated as criminals. I would go even further, and cut their dicks and balls off and let them be someone's bitch in jail. But that's me.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like more blacks support the Ku Klux Klan than whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a poll... "Women, more than men, support transgender protections and rights, according to the study."
> Transgender rights, protections
Click to expand...


Really? What was it, phone survey?

OK, what was the sample and how it was collected? 

Since every single leftist agenda is based on a lie, I'm skeptical that data is correct.

I am bit of topic, but you asked for it. To name the few.

For instance, "large majority of people want's gun control". A lie. If they have large majority, they wouldn't be talking about it but doing it, the constitutional way.

Or second hands smoking data, that twenty years later shows that data has been cooked. A lie.

Or global warming hockey stick, altering computer models and hiding real data. A lie.

Now, if you want real answer, you let people decide on issue on referendum. Like they do in Switzerland.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I've been saying that all along. You and the other absolutists paint me into a corner, but I'm pretty middle ground with this topic and have laid out ideas that, in my view, are a pretty common sense compromise of both sides of the argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, I told you long ago that you can't sit on two chairs and you'll have to chose between one or another.
> 
> What's wrong with being absolutist and not to compromise on own rights?
> 
> In this case, particularly women rights. Do you think women would like to give their rights away?
> 
> There are no two sides of argument, just one and that one is about to lose their right to privacy.
> 
> And honestly, I am surprised that women are allowing their right to privacy to be stripped away without much fight. It's time for women to start carrying guns with them into restroom, and wait for that right to be stripped away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah we should all take guns everywhere and that would totally reduce gun violence! I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone said you're smart... I believe it was sarcasm now.
> 
> My post isn't about guns, it's about women rights to privacy and if leftists don't care about their rights, women should defend their rights and themselves. If with guns, so beat it.
> 
> And no, I wouldn't look at it as gun violence, but self defense. Women have that right, do they? Or are you gonna dispute that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course women have the right... every American has the right to defend themselves.  I just don't consider transgenders a threat.  There is WAY more evidence of a threat letting a priest into the boys bathroom or locker room. If you want to go off of statistics and reducing threats then would you advocate to ban priests from the mens bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting how quickly you change the subject when isn't going your way.
> 
> No matter how you twist it, a dick in women restroom is a invasion of women privacy.
> 
> You don't call caterpillar a butterfly. Women doesn't have a dick, and if dude want's to be called trans woman, let him finish the "transformation" and he might be taken seriously.
> 
> I don't know how priests got into the discussion, but let's say I'll bite. As much I give a shit, priest have rights to be in man's restroom. If they do anything else then shit and piss, they should be treated as criminals. I would go even further, and cut their dicks and balls off and let them be someone's bitch in jail. But that's me.
Click to expand...

My bad, I thought you were talking about threats to women, which is why I brought up the priest analogy. I reread and saw you were only talking about privacy. I do agree with you, people are in bathrooms to shit and piss... if they do anything else that threatens or violates others in the bathroom then they should be punished.  I just don't think a transgender is a threat just because they are transgender, that seems like a discriminatory statement to me. 

Personally, I wouldn't care if there is a transman in the the mens room if he looked and acted like a dude.  It's not my call to tell a woman what makes her comfortable or uncomfortable. I can't say what will or wont make them feel like their privacy is violated. Thats for them to speak up about.  Thus far I have seen a mix from women and most polls I can find show that women support the Trans cause and sympathize with their efforts.  Do you have data or polls to back up that a majority of women feel threatened or violated by the presence of a transwoman in their restroom?  Don't you think if a Transman (naturally born woman that looks and acts like a man) was in the lady's room, that would also make the women in there feel violated and uncomfortable?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women than men support the Trans cause... Ever seen a credible poll on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like more blacks support the Ku Klux Klan than whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a poll... "Women, more than men, support transgender protections and rights, according to the study."
> Transgender rights, protections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? What was it, phone survey?
> 
> OK, what was the sample and how it was collected?
> 
> Since every single leftist agenda is based on a lie, I'm skeptical that data is correct.
> 
> I am bit of topic, but you asked for it. To name the few.
> 
> For instance, "large majority of people want's gun control". A lie. If they have large majority, they wouldn't be talking about it but doing it, the constitutional way.
> 
> Or second hands smoking data, that twenty years later shows that data has been cooked. A lie.
> 
> Or global warming hockey stick, altering computer models and hiding real data. A lie.
> 
> Now, if you want real answer, you let people decide on issue on referendum. Like they do in Switzerland.
Click to expand...

The last one I posted was about 1000 people conducted by a Project funded by the University of Delaware... Methodology info is at the bottom of the article that you apparently didn't read. Feel free to post any opposing polls that you find. I'm sure you can find some from Fox or some Church survey, regardless, post the links, i'd like to take a look... Here is one from CNN
Poll: 6-in-10 oppose bills like the North Carolina transgender bathroom law - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## P@triot

Like I said....having a front row seat to the liberal ideology imploding is remarkable:

You know gender-identity issues are getting lots of attention when it prompts one gay-rights activist to start a campaign called 'Drop the T.' Its goal: to kick transgender out of the standard LGBT acronym for being '*ultimately regressive and actually hostile to the goals of women and gay men*.'

They are turning on themselves. And I salute this individual for having the integrity and the common sense to distance themself from the mental disorder which is in fact antithetical to the homosexual cause.

http://www.philly.com/philly/opinio..._must_stay_neutral_in_transgender_debate.html


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Like I said....having a front row seat to the liberal ideology imploding is remarkable:
> 
> You know gender-identity issues are getting lots of attention when it prompts one gay-rights activist to start a campaign called 'Drop the T.' Its goal: to kick transgender out of the standard LGBT acronym for being '*ultimately regressive and actually hostile to the goals of women and gay men*.'
> 
> They are turning on themselves. And I salute this individual for having the integrity and the common sense to distance themself from the mental disorder which is in fact antithetical to the homosexual cause.
> 
> Commentary: Government must stay neutral in transgender debate


So one individual writes an article and you interpret that as an entire idology imploding? Interesting


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> So one individual writes an article and you interpret that as an entire idology imploding? Interesting



Considering that most of the Church of LGBT's support came from women unwilling to scratch the surface of what it was they were supporting, the Church suddenly telling women all, as a whole inclusive group "you can go fuck yourselves, men are using your showers now"....I think that most definitely is an entire support system at least...imploding...

You lost quite a number of support when your strange "T" factor started having its tantrum for the world to make it normal as well.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one individual writes an article and you interpret that as an entire idology imploding? Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that most of the Church of LGBT's support came from women unwilling to scratch the surface of what it was they were supporting, the Church suddenly telling women all, as a whole inclusive group "you can go fuck yourselves, men are using your showers now"....I think that most definitely is an entire support system at least...imploding...
> 
> You lost quite a number of support when your strange "T" factor started having its tantrum for the world to make it normal as well.
Click to expand...

I've been posting links to polls that show stats that women support the trans cause more than men and in many polls there is an overall majority of support. Are all these people brainwashed. I've come across a few polls that show a majority opposing the movement but more have shown in favor. You've been conveniently ignoring those posts... I Wonder why???


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I've been posting links to *polls that show stats that women support the trans cause more than men and in many polls there is an overall majority of support.* Are all these people brainwashed. I've come across a few polls that show a majority opposing the movement but more have shown in favor. You've been conveniently ignoring those posts... I Wonder why???



Yes, and your polls are as accurate as your "most people support gay marriage" polls back when California (ground zero for the LGBT movement) voted it down for the second time in 2008.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been posting links to *polls that show stats that women support the trans cause more than men and in many polls there is an overall majority of support.* Are all these people brainwashed. I've come across a few polls that show a majority opposing the movement but more have shown in favor. You've been conveniently ignoring those posts... I Wonder why???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and your polls are as accurate as your "most people support gay marriage" polls back when California (ground zero for the LGBT movement) voted it down for the second time in 2008.
Click to expand...

I'm not a die hard poll advocate nor am I claiming a sample of 1000 people represents the entire country... however, there are things that can be learned, especially from multiple polls from different credible sources, such as your claim that this is a threat to all women and only brainwashed LGBT church goers support it.


----------



## Slyhunter

This is the end of Women sports.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I've been posting links to *polls that show stats that women support the trans cause more than men and in many polls there is an overall majority of support.* Are all these people brainwashed. I've come across a few polls that show a majority opposing the movement but more have shown in favor. You've been conveniently ignoring those posts... I Wonder why???





Silhouette said:


> Yes, and your polls are as accurate as your "most people support gay marriage" polls back when California (ground zero for the LGBT movement) voted it down for the second time in 2008.





Slade3200 said:


> I'm not a die hard poll advocate nor am I claiming a sample of 1000 people represents the entire country... however, there are things that can be learned, especially from multiple polls from different credible sources, such as your claim that this is a threat to all women and only brainwashed LGBT church goers support it.



You claiming that the majority of women support men using their showers, bathrooms, locker rooms etc. behind doors marked "women" is >> 

And the very sad thing for the LGBT online spokesmen (you and others here) credibility is that every sentient human on the planet knows this is a fact without a single poll necessary.  ie: every single person has witnessed the shyness, even of total sluts, when they are in hygiene mode.

Your lies are, in short, a colossal FAIL.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been posting links to *polls that show stats that women support the trans cause more than men and in many polls there is an overall majority of support.* Are all these people brainwashed. I've come across a few polls that show a majority opposing the movement but more have shown in favor. You've been conveniently ignoring those posts... I Wonder why???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and your polls are as accurate as your "most people support gay marriage" polls back when California (ground zero for the LGBT movement) voted it down for the second time in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a die hard poll advocate nor am I claiming a sample of 1000 people represents the entire country... however, there are things that can be learned, especially from multiple polls from different credible sources, such as your claim that this is a threat to all women and only brainwashed LGBT church goers support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claiming that the majority of women support men using their showers, bathrooms, locker rooms etc. behind doors marked "women" is >>
> 
> And the very sad thing for the LGBT online spokesmen (you and others here) credibility is that every sentient human on the planet knows this is a fact without a single poll necessary.  ie: every single person has witnessed the shyness, even of total sluts, when they are in hygiene mode.
> 
> Your lies are, in short, a colossal FAIL.
Click to expand...

You snap to judgment without really listening to what i'm saying. I said I've found polls that show more women than men support the trans cause, I post links. Other polls show a majority of men and women support the trans cause. I've also said i've seen polls that show the opposite.  I've also said I don't live and die by polls but what can be learned is that people fall on both sides of the issue. Something that you seem unable to accept.  You make claims of BS but provide no stats or facts to support your arguments. You think its simple common sense however, what you consider a "perverted man" others consider a transitioned women and are fine with sharing bathrooms with them. You don't have to agree with it, but the fact that you can't accept these differences as reality is close minded and short sighted of you.


----------



## Silhouette

I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.

You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...


----------



## Evesbodyman

Silhouette said:


> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...


Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.


----------



## Silhouette

Evesbodyman said:


> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.



Anyone, of any age, who has a penis, testicles will not be using any area behind doors marked "women" "ladies" or "girls".  You've lost.  This one went too far.  Look at the number of views this thread has.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Silhouette said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, of any age, who has a penis, testicles will not be using any area behind doors marked "women" "ladies" or "girls".
Click to expand...

They already do, we call them little boys with mommy.  We also have the opposite, little girls with daddy.  Only freaks freak about such things, making you a freak.


----------



## Silhouette

Evesbodyman said:


> They already do, we call them little boys with mommy.  We also have the opposite, little girls with daddy.  Only freaks freak about such things, making you a freak.



Little boys with a mommy aren't the ones who rape women and girls.  And, they're chaperoned.  We're discussing near adolescent, adolescent and fully grown people with testicles and a penis.  They're not getting in.  Period.  You lost.  Pack it up and go home.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Silhouette said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already do, we call them little boys with mommy.  We also have the opposite, little girls with daddy.  Only freaks freak about such things, making you a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys with a mommy aren't the ones who rape women and girls.  And, they're chaperoned.  We're discussing near adolescent, adolescent and fully grown people with testicles and a penis.  They're not getting in.  Period.  You lost.  Pack it up and go home.
Click to expand...

They also already ready get in, and are no threat.

Some ftm transgender person in the stall isn't going to cause me any problem at all, nor some mtf next to you.


----------



## Silhouette

And still it makes no difference.  Trannies with dicks and testicles will not be entering women's rooms as a matter of law.  Private companies like Target can walk that plank, but it won't be a mandated from any government or law.  Your cult pushed too far.  We all knew you would.  Game over.  Poor Target is still eating shit from that.  It may actually be the tipping point that spells their ultimate doom.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tilly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a senior and was running/competing against girls as young as the 9th grade.  Some victory.  He must be so proud of himself beating a bunch of girls by pretending to be a girl.  Women's sports is next.  Get ready gals, you're about to be out-muscled...
> 
> 
> 
> This is wrong. Men are supposedly about 50% stronger than women.
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah.  There's a reason - or, at least, there used to be - that women compete separately from men in sports.  All REAL women (in other words, those who were actually born that way, not those who think "woman" is wearing a dress and makeup) know that, on average, pretty much any man is going to be physically stronger than they are.  Even leftist feminazis who don't want to admit it know this.  It's a fact of life about being female that we factor into our decision-making without even really thinking about it.  It's why a woman assaulted by a man can be considered to have been in fear of her life, even if he's unarmed, but a man assaulted by a woman can't necessarily claim the same thing.  There's not a chance in hell I could beat a man the same height and weight as me to death with my bare hands, but he could easily do so to me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already do, we call them little boys with mommy.  We also have the opposite, little girls with daddy.  Only freaks freak about such things, making you a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys with a mommy aren't the ones who rape women and girls.  And, they're chaperoned.  We're discussing near adolescent, adolescent and fully grown people with testicles and a penis.  They're not getting in.  Period.  You lost.  Pack it up and go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also already ready get in, and are no threat.
> 
> Some ftm transgender person in the stall isn't going to cause me any problem at all, nor some mtf next to you.
Click to expand...


That whooshing noise was the entire point of the argument going over your head.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> And still it makes no difference.  Trannies with dicks and testicles will not be entering women's rooms as a matter of law.  Private companies like Target can walk that plank, but it won't be a mandated from any government or law.  Your cult pushed too far.  We all knew you would.  Game over.  Poor Target is still eating shit from that.  It may actually be the tipping point that spells their ultimate doom.



I'm really kinda pissed off about that.  Target had a really cute purse I wanted to buy, and I had to go get one I didn't like as much at another store instead, because I will be damned if I give my money to a store that essentially flipped me the bird and told me to fuck off, I don't matter to them.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still it makes no difference.  Trannies with dicks and testicles will not be entering women's rooms as a matter of law.  Private companies like Target can walk that plank, but it won't be a mandated from any government or law.  Your cult pushed too far.  We all knew you would.  Game over.  Poor Target is still eating shit from that.  It may actually be the tipping point that spells their ultimate doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really kinda pissed off about that.  Target had a really cute purse I wanted to buy, and I had to go get one I didn't like as much at another store instead, because I will be damned if I give my money to a store that essentially flipped me the bird and told me to fuck off, I don't matter to them.
Click to expand...

Why would you?


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already do, we call them little boys with mommy.  We also have the opposite, little girls with daddy.  Only freaks freak about such things, making you a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys with a mommy aren't the ones who rape women and girls.  And, they're chaperoned.  We're discussing near adolescent, adolescent and fully grown people with testicles and a penis.  They're not getting in.  Period.  You lost.  Pack it up and go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also already ready get in, and are no threat.
> 
> Some ftm transgender person in the stall isn't going to cause me any problem at all, nor some mtf next to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whooshing noise was the entire point of the argument going over your head.
Click to expand...

There is no point.  She has no point.  It's just stupid people in a panic, what else is new.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
Click to expand...


Not really, but that's neither here nor there.

Let me break it down for you, Chuckles, since linear logic is clearly not your forte.

1)  No one has claimed that transgenders themselves are any more criminally-minded than anyone else.  That isn't the point, since true transgenders are so statistically miniscule that they're practically non-existent.  The safety issue comes from the fact that you cannot make a rule that men who identify as women can use women's facilities without throwing it open to ANY man who chooses to say that he identifies as a woman, because how on Earth would you verify and enforce such a thing?  Are security guards at Target going to take blood tests to see if they're receiving hormone treatments?  Don't be ridiculous.  The only option is going to be to take their word for it, ie. simply pay no attention to who goes into the bathroom until AFTER an incident has already happened.

Now, sex offenders actually make up a much higher percentage of the population than transgenders do.  Their activities are also a hell of a lot more prolific than transgender visits to public restroom facilities are (seriously, how often do YOU use a public restroom, versus how many times a week does a pervert molest his target victim group?)  They discovered a long time ago what a great hunting ground public facilities are for them.  Why do you think parents don't let their young children go to the john by themselves long past the point when the kids are capable of toileting without assistance?  Up until now, sex offenders had to sneak into the restrooms and worry about being caught and arrested before they could do anything, simply because any alert employee who saw them would report them to security.  Now, they can just la de dah in there, secure in the knowledge that no one is going to dare to say a word to them until AFTER they've committed their crimes and made their escape.  Thank you SO MUCH for your blase attitude toward my safety and what I "need not worry about", you woman-hating, self-absorbed prick.

2)  The larger issue here is that it's not your place to make decisions about what I do and do not worry about or feel uncomfortable with in regards to MY body and MY safety.  I do not belong to you.  My body does not belong to you.  You are not the one who is going to have to live with the consequences of a bad decision about my safety.  I can assure you that there are millions more women and children out there who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by your smug, self-righteous "new morality" on the subject than there are transgenders who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by the notion that they should use the facilities designated for their anatomy, if only because there are millions more women and children than there are transgenders.

So you tell me, Spanky.  In the structuring of a society to allow the most freedom, safety, respect, and functionality to the most people possible, whose position is mathematically the most likely to achieve that?  Yours or mine?


----------



## P@triot

More evidence of the extraordinarily stupidity that is liberalism. Let's spend over a quarter of a million dollars in _one_ city to tell people they can use any restroom they want after specifying restrooms by gender. Here's an idea - take the fucking "Men" and "Women" off the doors. Problem solved. And it doesn't cost $265,000.

New York City Taxpayers Billed $265,000 for Bathroom Ads


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, Chuckles, since linear logic is clearly not your forte.
> 
> 1)  No one has claimed that transgenders themselves are any more criminally-minded than anyone else.  That isn't the point, since true transgenders are so statistically miniscule that they're practically non-existent.  The safety issue comes from the fact that you cannot make a rule that men who identify as women can use women's facilities without throwing it open to ANY man who chooses to say that he identifies as a woman, because how on Earth would you verify and enforce such a thing?  Are security guards at Target going to take blood tests to see if they're receiving hormone treatments?  Don't be ridiculous.  The only option is going to be to take their word for it, ie. simply pay no attention to who goes into the bathroom until AFTER an incident has already happened.
> 
> Now, sex offenders actually make up a much higher percentage of the population than transgenders do.  Their activities are also a hell of a lot more prolific than transgender visits to public restroom facilities are (seriously, how often do YOU use a public restroom, versus how many times a week does a pervert molest his target victim group?)  They discovered a long time ago what a great hunting ground public facilities are for them.  Why do you think parents don't let their young children go to the john by themselves long past the point when the kids are capable of toileting without assistance?  Up until now, sex offenders had to sneak into the restrooms and worry about being caught and arrested before they could do anything, simply because any alert employee who saw them would report them to security.  Now, they can just la de dah in there, secure in the knowledge that no one is going to dare to say a word to them until AFTER they've committed their crimes and made their escape.  Thank you SO MUCH for your blase attitude toward my safety and what I "need not worry about", you woman-hating, self-absorbed prick.
> 
> 2)  The larger issue here is that it's not your place to make decisions about what I do and do not worry about or feel uncomfortable with in regards to MY body and MY safety.  I do not belong to you.  My body does not belong to you.  You are not the one who is going to have to live with the consequences of a bad decision about my safety.  I can assure you that there are millions more women and children out there who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by your smug, self-righteous "new morality" on the subject than there are transgenders who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by the notion that they should use the facilities designated for their anatomy, if only because there are millions more women and children than there are transgenders.
> 
> So you tell me, Spanky.  In the structuring of a society to allow the most freedom, safety, respect, and functionality to the most people possible, whose position is mathematically the most likely to achieve that?  Yours or mine?
Click to expand...

Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.  Freedom here is not based upon what the majority either approves of or is comfortable with.  If you are uncomfortable, you need to grow up, just like all those others in the past who thought their rights were superior to the rights of the minorities.

Let's use your logic.  White women and children just feel uncomfortable with blacks around when they use the toilets.  Well, I guess the black women and children need separate bathrooms then.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still it makes no difference.  Trannies with dicks and testicles will not be entering women's rooms as a matter of law.  Private companies like Target can walk that plank, but it won't be a mandated from any government or law.  Your cult pushed too far.  We all knew you would.  Game over.  Poor Target is still eating shit from that.  It may actually be the tipping point that spells their ultimate doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really kinda pissed off about that.  Target had a really cute purse I wanted to buy, and I had to go get one I didn't like as much at another store instead, because I will be damned if I give my money to a store that essentially flipped me the bird and told me to fuck off, I don't matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you?
Click to expand...


Common human decency, and a desire to get my money.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already do, we call them little boys with mommy.  We also have the opposite, little girls with daddy.  Only freaks freak about such things, making you a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys with a mommy aren't the ones who rape women and girls.  And, they're chaperoned.  We're discussing near adolescent, adolescent and fully grown people with testicles and a penis.  They're not getting in.  Period.  You lost.  Pack it up and go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also already ready get in, and are no threat.
> 
> Some ftm transgender person in the stall isn't going to cause me any problem at all, nor some mtf next to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whooshing noise was the entire point of the argument going over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no point.  She has no point.  It's just stupid people in a panic, what else is new.
Click to expand...


The difference between "there is no point" and "I refuse to consider any point that contradicts what I want to believe" also just went sailing over your pointy little noggin.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still it makes no difference.  Trannies with dicks and testicles will not be entering women's rooms as a matter of law.  Private companies like Target can walk that plank, but it won't be a mandated from any government or law.  Your cult pushed too far.  We all knew you would.  Game over.  Poor Target is still eating shit from that.  It may actually be the tipping point that spells their ultimate doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really kinda pissed off about that.  Target had a really cute purse I wanted to buy, and I had to go get one I didn't like as much at another store instead, because I will be damned if I give my money to a store that essentially flipped me the bird and told me to fuck off, I don't matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Common human decency, and a desire to get my money.
Click to expand...

Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already do, we call them little boys with mommy.  We also have the opposite, little girls with daddy.  Only freaks freak about such things, making you a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys with a mommy aren't the ones who rape women and girls.  And, they're chaperoned.  We're discussing near adolescent, adolescent and fully grown people with testicles and a penis.  They're not getting in.  Period.  You lost.  Pack it up and go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also already ready get in, and are no threat.
> 
> Some ftm transgender person in the stall isn't going to cause me any problem at all, nor some mtf next to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whooshing noise was the entire point of the argument going over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no point.  She has no point.  It's just stupid people in a panic, what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between "there is no point" and "I refuse to consider any point that contradicts what I want to believe" also just went sailing over your pointy little noggin.
Click to expand...

Childish fears are just that.  And I'm not her mother so I don't need to respond.


----------



## P@triot

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, Chuckles, since linear logic is clearly not your forte.
> 
> 1)  No one has claimed that transgenders themselves are any more criminally-minded than anyone else.  That isn't the point, since true transgenders are so statistically miniscule that they're practically non-existent.  The safety issue comes from the fact that you cannot make a rule that men who identify as women can use women's facilities without throwing it open to ANY man who chooses to say that he identifies as a woman, because how on Earth would you verify and enforce such a thing?  Are security guards at Target going to take blood tests to see if they're receiving hormone treatments?  Don't be ridiculous.  The only option is going to be to take their word for it, ie. simply pay no attention to who goes into the bathroom until AFTER an incident has already happened.
> 
> Now, sex offenders actually make up a much higher percentage of the population than transgenders do.  Their activities are also a hell of a lot more prolific than transgender visits to public restroom facilities are (seriously, how often do YOU use a public restroom, versus how many times a week does a pervert molest his target victim group?)  They discovered a long time ago what a great hunting ground public facilities are for them.  Why do you think parents don't let their young children go to the john by themselves long past the point when the kids are capable of toileting without assistance?  Up until now, sex offenders had to sneak into the restrooms and worry about being caught and arrested before they could do anything, simply because any alert employee who saw them would report them to security.  Now, they can just la de dah in there, secure in the knowledge that no one is going to dare to say a word to them until AFTER they've committed their crimes and made their escape.  Thank you SO MUCH for your blase attitude toward my safety and what I "need not worry about", you woman-hating, self-absorbed prick.
> 
> 2)  The larger issue here is that it's not your place to make decisions about what I do and do not worry about or feel uncomfortable with in regards to MY body and MY safety.  I do not belong to you.  My body does not belong to you.  You are not the one who is going to have to live with the consequences of a bad decision about my safety.  I can assure you that there are millions more women and children out there who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by your smug, self-righteous "new morality" on the subject than there are transgenders who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by the notion that they should use the facilities designated for their anatomy, if only because there are millions more women and children than there are transgenders.
> 
> So you tell me, Spanky.  In the structuring of a society to allow the most freedom, safety, respect, and functionality to the most people possible, whose position is mathematically the most likely to achieve that?  Yours or mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.  Freedom here is not based upon what the majority either approves of or is comfortable with.  If you are uncomfortable, you need to grow up, just like all those others in the past who thought their rights were superior to the rights of the minorities.
> 
> Let's use your logic.  White women and children just feel uncomfortable with blacks around when they use the toilets.  Well, I guess the black women and children need separate bathrooms then.
Click to expand...

Typical ignorant libtard false narrative. Rights are not the issue here. You do *not* have the "right" to rape women. You do *not* have the "right" to spy on women. You do *not* have the "right" to shower with women. No matter how desperately your deviant and sorry ass wants to believe otherwise.

Now - would you like to have a real conversation about this issue or would you prefer to keep your false narrative simply because you're unable to make a rational and logical reason for why you want to force women to have to share a shower with you?


----------



## P@triot

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys with a mommy aren't the ones who rape women and girls.  And, they're chaperoned.  We're discussing near adolescent, adolescent and fully grown people with testicles and a penis.  They're not getting in.  Period.  You lost.  Pack it up and go home.
> 
> 
> 
> They also already ready get in, and are no threat.
> 
> Some ftm transgender person in the stall isn't going to cause me any problem at all, nor some mtf next to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whooshing noise was the entire point of the argument going over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no point.  She has no point.  It's just stupid people in a panic, what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between "there is no point" and "I refuse to consider any point that contradicts what I want to believe" also just went sailing over your pointy little noggin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childish fears are just that.  And I'm not her mother so I don't need to respond.
Click to expand...

Thank God you're not her mother. You clearly would raised properly at all. You shouldn't be anyone's parent. _Ever_.


----------



## Evesbodyman

P@triot said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, Chuckles, since linear logic is clearly not your forte.
> 
> 1)  No one has claimed that transgenders themselves are any more criminally-minded than anyone else.  That isn't the point, since true transgenders are so statistically miniscule that they're practically non-existent.  The safety issue comes from the fact that you cannot make a rule that men who identify as women can use women's facilities without throwing it open to ANY man who chooses to say that he identifies as a woman, because how on Earth would you verify and enforce such a thing?  Are security guards at Target going to take blood tests to see if they're receiving hormone treatments?  Don't be ridiculous.  The only option is going to be to take their word for it, ie. simply pay no attention to who goes into the bathroom until AFTER an incident has already happened.
> 
> Now, sex offenders actually make up a much higher percentage of the population than transgenders do.  Their activities are also a hell of a lot more prolific than transgender visits to public restroom facilities are (seriously, how often do YOU use a public restroom, versus how many times a week does a pervert molest his target victim group?)  They discovered a long time ago what a great hunting ground public facilities are for them.  Why do you think parents don't let their young children go to the john by themselves long past the point when the kids are capable of toileting without assistance?  Up until now, sex offenders had to sneak into the restrooms and worry about being caught and arrested before they could do anything, simply because any alert employee who saw them would report them to security.  Now, they can just la de dah in there, secure in the knowledge that no one is going to dare to say a word to them until AFTER they've committed their crimes and made their escape.  Thank you SO MUCH for your blase attitude toward my safety and what I "need not worry about", you woman-hating, self-absorbed prick.
> 
> 2)  The larger issue here is that it's not your place to make decisions about what I do and do not worry about or feel uncomfortable with in regards to MY body and MY safety.  I do not belong to you.  My body does not belong to you.  You are not the one who is going to have to live with the consequences of a bad decision about my safety.  I can assure you that there are millions more women and children out there who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by your smug, self-righteous "new morality" on the subject than there are transgenders who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by the notion that they should use the facilities designated for their anatomy, if only because there are millions more women and children than there are transgenders.
> 
> So you tell me, Spanky.  In the structuring of a society to allow the most freedom, safety, respect, and functionality to the most people possible, whose position is mathematically the most likely to achieve that?  Yours or mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.  Freedom here is not based upon what the majority either approves of or is comfortable with.  If you are uncomfortable, you need to grow up, just like all those others in the past who thought their rights were superior to the rights of the minorities.
> 
> Let's use your logic.  White women and children just feel uncomfortable with blacks around when they use the toilets.  Well, I guess the black women and children need separate bathrooms then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical ignorant libtard false narrative. Rights are not the issue here. You do *not* have the "right" to rape women. You do *not* have the "right" to spy on women. You do *not* have the "right" to shower with women. No matter how desperately your deviant and sorry ass wants to believe otherwise.
> 
> Now - would you like to have a real conversation about this issue or would you prefer to keep your false narrative simply because you're unable to make a rational and logical reason for why you want to force women to have to share a shower with you?
Click to expand...

The false narrative is laws like this allow a bunch of grown heterosexual men to just hang around taking showers with teenage girls and women.  Fucking nonsense.  Start there.


----------



## Evesbodyman

P@triot said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also already ready get in, and are no threat.
> 
> Some ftm transgender person in the stall isn't going to cause me any problem at all, nor some mtf next to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That whooshing noise was the entire point of the argument going over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no point.  She has no point.  It's just stupid people in a panic, what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between "there is no point" and "I refuse to consider any point that contradicts what I want to believe" also just went sailing over your pointy little noggin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Childish fears are just that.  And I'm not her mother so I don't need to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God you're not her mother. You clearly would raised properly at all. You shouldn't be anyone's parent. _Ever_.
Click to expand...

If I was her mother I'd beat her ass black and blue, for being such a dumbass.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...


When you refer to "women accepting transgenders in their bathrooms"...  Do you mean ALL women, some women, even one women will ever accept this??  Do you think ANY women support the trans cause?  What percentage of women support validates a reasonable debate on this subject?


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> When you refer to "women accepting transgenders in their bathrooms"...  Do you mean ALL women, some women, even one women will ever accept this??  Do you think ANY women support the trans cause?  What percentage of women support validates a reasonable debate on this subject?
Click to expand...


Let's start here. 

How many women in this thread would accept transgenders in their bathroom?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, Chuckles, since linear logic is clearly not your forte.
> 
> 1)  No one has claimed that transgenders themselves are any more criminally-minded than anyone else.  That isn't the point, since true transgenders are so statistically miniscule that they're practically non-existent.  The safety issue comes from the fact that you cannot make a rule that men who identify as women can use women's facilities without throwing it open to ANY man who chooses to say that he identifies as a woman, because how on Earth would you verify and enforce such a thing?  Are security guards at Target going to take blood tests to see if they're receiving hormone treatments?  Don't be ridiculous.  The only option is going to be to take their word for it, ie. simply pay no attention to who goes into the bathroom until AFTER an incident has already happened.
> 
> Now, sex offenders actually make up a much higher percentage of the population than transgenders do.  Their activities are also a hell of a lot more prolific than transgender visits to public restroom facilities are (seriously, how often do YOU use a public restroom, versus how many times a week does a pervert molest his target victim group?)  They discovered a long time ago what a great hunting ground public facilities are for them.  Why do you think parents don't let their young children go to the john by themselves long past the point when the kids are capable of toileting without assistance?  Up until now, sex offenders had to sneak into the restrooms and worry about being caught and arrested before they could do anything, simply because any alert employee who saw them would report them to security.  Now, they can just la de dah in there, secure in the knowledge that no one is going to dare to say a word to them until AFTER they've committed their crimes and made their escape.  Thank you SO MUCH for your blase attitude toward my safety and what I "need not worry about", you woman-hating, self-absorbed prick.
> 
> 2)  The larger issue here is that it's not your place to make decisions about what I do and do not worry about or feel uncomfortable with in regards to MY body and MY safety.  I do not belong to you.  My body does not belong to you.  You are not the one who is going to have to live with the consequences of a bad decision about my safety.  I can assure you that there are millions more women and children out there who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by your smug, self-righteous "new morality" on the subject than there are transgenders who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by the notion that they should use the facilities designated for their anatomy, if only because there are millions more women and children than there are transgenders.
> 
> So you tell me, Spanky.  In the structuring of a society to allow the most freedom, safety, respect, and functionality to the most people possible, whose position is mathematically the most likely to achieve that?  Yours or mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.  Freedom here is not based upon what the majority either approves of or is comfortable with.  If you are uncomfortable, you need to grow up, just like all those others in the past who thought their rights were superior to the rights of the minorities.
> 
> Let's use your logic.  White women and children just feel uncomfortable with blacks around when they use the toilets.  Well, I guess the black women and children need separate bathrooms then.
Click to expand...


Two problems with this just off the top of my head.  One, there is no "right" to invade other people's privacy and personal security and never has been, nor has there ever been a right to create and impose your own "reality" onto others.  Two, transgenders are not a race, and they are in no way analogous to black people.

Oh, wait, there's a third.  You talk about government imposition of desegregation onto private citizens as though it's a foregone conclusion that OF COURSE I think it's a marvy idea for government to dictate racial morality by force of law.  I, however, live in the ACTUAL reality (you may have heard of it; it's the one where biology isn't a cosmetic option), and know that there's not a law in the world that can control people's thoughts, feelings, and beliefs, and I believe that freedom for private individuals does, should, and must include the freedom to hold and exercise opinions that are noxiously repellent to others.  Besides, I would frankly rather have such people out-front and honest about who they are, rather than hiding it, so that I can avoid them.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, Chuckles, since linear logic is clearly not your forte.
> 
> 1)  No one has claimed that transgenders themselves are any more criminally-minded than anyone else.  That isn't the point, since true transgenders are so statistically miniscule that they're practically non-existent.  The safety issue comes from the fact that you cannot make a rule that men who identify as women can use women's facilities without throwing it open to ANY man who chooses to say that he identifies as a woman, because how on Earth would you verify and enforce such a thing?  Are security guards at Target going to take blood tests to see if they're receiving hormone treatments?  Don't be ridiculous.  The only option is going to be to take their word for it, ie. simply pay no attention to who goes into the bathroom until AFTER an incident has already happened.
> 
> Now, sex offenders actually make up a much higher percentage of the population than transgenders do.  Their activities are also a hell of a lot more prolific than transgender visits to public restroom facilities are (seriously, how often do YOU use a public restroom, versus how many times a week does a pervert molest his target victim group?)  They discovered a long time ago what a great hunting ground public facilities are for them.  Why do you think parents don't let their young children go to the john by themselves long past the point when the kids are capable of toileting without assistance?  Up until now, sex offenders had to sneak into the restrooms and worry about being caught and arrested before they could do anything, simply because any alert employee who saw them would report them to security.  Now, they can just la de dah in there, secure in the knowledge that no one is going to dare to say a word to them until AFTER they've committed their crimes and made their escape.  Thank you SO MUCH for your blase attitude toward my safety and what I "need not worry about", you woman-hating, self-absorbed prick.
> 
> 2)  The larger issue here is that it's not your place to make decisions about what I do and do not worry about or feel uncomfortable with in regards to MY body and MY safety.  I do not belong to you.  My body does not belong to you.  You are not the one who is going to have to live with the consequences of a bad decision about my safety.  I can assure you that there are millions more women and children out there who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by your smug, self-righteous "new morality" on the subject than there are transgenders who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by the notion that they should use the facilities designated for their anatomy, if only because there are millions more women and children than there are transgenders.
> 
> So you tell me, Spanky.  In the structuring of a society to allow the most freedom, safety, respect, and functionality to the most people possible, whose position is mathematically the most likely to achieve that?  Yours or mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.  Freedom here is not based upon what the majority either approves of or is comfortable with.  If you are uncomfortable, you need to grow up, just like all those others in the past who thought their rights were superior to the rights of the minorities.
> 
> Let's use your logic.  White women and children just feel uncomfortable with blacks around when they use the toilets.  Well, I guess the black women and children need separate bathrooms then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two problems with this just off the top of my head.  One, there is no "right" to invade other people's privacy and personal security and never has been, nor has there ever been a right to create and impose your own "reality" onto others.  Two, transgenders are not a race, and they are in no way analogous to black people.
> 
> Oh, wait, there's a third.  You talk about government imposition of desegregation onto private citizens as though it's a foregone conclusion that OF COURSE I think it's a marvy idea for government to dictate racial morality by force of law.  I, however, live in the ACTUAL reality (you may have heard of it; it's the one where biology isn't a cosmetic option), and know that there's not a law in the world that can control people's thoughts, feelings, and beliefs, and I believe that freedom for private individuals does, should, and must include the freedom to hold and exercise opinions that are noxiously repellent to others.  Besides, I would frankly rather have such people out-front and honest about who they are, rather than hiding it, so that I can avoid them.
Click to expand...

You didn't want blacks in your restrooms, now you can deal with it.  Same difference.


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> When you refer to "women accepting transgenders in their bathrooms"...  Do you mean ALL women, some women, even one women will ever accept this??  Do you think ANY women support the trans cause?  What percentage of women support validates a reasonable debate on this subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start here.
> 
> How many women in this thread would accept transgenders in their bathroom?
Click to expand...

Oh look who's back!  Care to pick up where we left off?  Remember I was leaving links to polls taken from multiple credible sources that sampled approx. 1000 people. Are you intending on calling for a vote on a right wing dominated thread where you may get 10 responses if your lucky and use that as the data to back up your argument?

There are polls that back up what you are saying, there are polls that back up what im saying... I'm making a simple point that women fall on both sides of the issue. Not sure why you all can't accept that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still it makes no difference.  Trannies with dicks and testicles will not be entering women's rooms as a matter of law.  Private companies like Target can walk that plank, but it won't be a mandated from any government or law.  Your cult pushed too far.  We all knew you would.  Game over.  Poor Target is still eating shit from that.  It may actually be the tipping point that spells their ultimate doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really kinda pissed off about that.  Target had a really cute purse I wanted to buy, and I had to go get one I didn't like as much at another store instead, because I will be damned if I give my money to a store that essentially flipped me the bird and told me to fuck off, I don't matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Common human decency, and a desire to get my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Well, both decency and non-assholery - not to mention common-sensical commerce - dictate showing some concern for the personal safety of one's customers, not to mention not making them feel profoundly uncomfortable, marginalized, and unwelcome.

As to your assumption about Gay Pride and my feelings thereon, or any ludicrous claims as to equivalency between "you have a Gay Pride flag" and "you have a penis and you're in the ladies' room", assumptions make an ass of you, not me.  You've resoundingly proven that old adage true.  When I want to hear the asinine opinions of an Internet troll as to who I am and what I think . . . well, I shall never want that.

Target has every right to say, "Fuck you, we don't want your money unless you shut up and act like our whore" to millions of women, but you are incorrect in your statement that they SHOULD say that.  Only a dumbfuck who thinks his social agenda should be paramount in importance to OTHER people's money (because, of course, leftists always make these lofty pronouncements when they themselves have nothing to lose by it) would think that's not a completely insane way to conduct business.  Unless you and the "vast" armies of transgenders are planning to make up for all that lost revenue, the only "should" here is you piping the fuck down.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Remember I was leaving links to polls taken from multiple credible sources...
> I'm making a simple point that women fall on both sides of the issue. Not sure why you all can't accept that.



Because only a drooling idiot would buy a lie that says "generally women both agree and disagree with men using their bathrooms, showers and locker rooms with them behind doors marked "women".  Keep talking until you're blue in the face bro.  Polls said Prop 8 would fail handily, just before it passed with a decent margin.  This is different though.  Only mentally ill women would welcome strange men into their showers.  And they would be a very insignificant number indeed.  We'll go with the vast majority of women on this one.

You lose.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still it makes no difference.  Trannies with dicks and testicles will not be entering women's rooms as a matter of law.  Private companies like Target can walk that plank, but it won't be a mandated from any government or law.  Your cult pushed too far.  We all knew you would.  Game over.  Poor Target is still eating shit from that.  It may actually be the tipping point that spells their ultimate doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really kinda pissed off about that.  Target had a really cute purse I wanted to buy, and I had to go get one I didn't like as much at another store instead, because I will be damned if I give my money to a store that essentially flipped me the bird and told me to fuck off, I don't matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Common human decency, and a desire to get my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, both decency and non-assholery - not to mention common-sensical commerce - dictate showing some concern for the personal safety of one's customers, not to mention not making them feel profoundly uncomfortable, marginalized, and unwelcome.
> 
> As to your assumption about Gay Pride and my feelings thereon, or any ludicrous claims as to equivalency between "you have a Gay Pride flag" and "you have a penis and you're in the ladies' room", assumptions make an ass of you, not me.  You've resoundingly proven that old adage true.  When I want to hear the asinine opinions of an Internet troll as to who I am and what I think . . . well, I shall never want that.
> 
> Target has every right to say, "Fuck you, we don't want your money unless you shut up and act like our whore" to millions of women, but you are incorrect in your statement that they SHOULD say that.  Only a dumbfuck who thinks his social agenda should be paramount in importance to OTHER people's money (because, of course, leftists always make these lofty pronouncements when they themselves have nothing to lose by it) would think that's not a completely insane way to conduct business.  Unless you and the "vast" armies of transgenders are planning to make up for all that lost revenue, the only "should" here is you piping the fuck down.
Click to expand...

If Target could make twice as much saying they don't serve coloreds, should they?

Or if they had this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 s?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember I was leaving links to polls taken from multiple credible sources...
> I'm making a simple point that women fall on both sides of the issue. Not sure why you all can't accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a drooling idiot would buy a lie that says "generally women both agree and disagree with men using their bathrooms, showers and locker rooms with them behind doors marked "women".  Keep talking until you're blue in the face bro.  Polls said Prop 8 would fail handily, just before it passed with a decent margin.  This is different though.  Only mentally ill women would welcome strange men into their showers.  And they would be a very insignificant number indeed.  We'll go with the vast majority of women on this one.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...

Show me some polls that has a vast majority of women on your side... I've shown plenty from credible sources that show more women on the trans side.  If your argument was so strong and right then you should have easy access to this data.

Fact is not all women consider a transgender women a "men" so they don't see it as letting men in their bathroom. Why can't you understand that? There are more elements than simple Biology at play


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Don't need to.  I've heard gals talking and seen it all over social media.  The reception is running 99.999% NO.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Don't need to.  I've heard gals talking and seen it all over social media.  The reception is running 99.999% NO.


You have nothing.


----------



## Silhouette

So I'd like to see the question.  Know what I bet it was?  "Would you object to men and women both using unisex bathrooms".  Which already exist, so they'd say "no, as long as the cubicles or the door is lockable."  Did the survey also as "Would you object to men using women's showers, dorms and locker rooms as well"?

Different question about the same thing; which is: Men gaining legal access behind ALL (not just some) doors marked "women"..  Let me know when THAT survey question has been asked.  Get back to me with those numbers...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really kinda pissed off about that.  Target had a really cute purse I wanted to buy, and I had to go get one I didn't like as much at another store instead, because I will be damned if I give my money to a store that essentially flipped me the bird and told me to fuck off, I don't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Common human decency, and a desire to get my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, both decency and non-assholery - not to mention common-sensical commerce - dictate showing some concern for the personal safety of one's customers, not to mention not making them feel profoundly uncomfortable, marginalized, and unwelcome.
> 
> As to your assumption about Gay Pride and my feelings thereon, or any ludicrous claims as to equivalency between "you have a Gay Pride flag" and "you have a penis and you're in the ladies' room", assumptions make an ass of you, not me.  You've resoundingly proven that old adage true.  When I want to hear the asinine opinions of an Internet troll as to who I am and what I think . . . well, I shall never want that.
> 
> Target has every right to say, "Fuck you, we don't want your money unless you shut up and act like our whore" to millions of women, but you are incorrect in your statement that they SHOULD say that.  Only a dumbfuck who thinks his social agenda should be paramount in importance to OTHER people's money (because, of course, leftists always make these lofty pronouncements when they themselves have nothing to lose by it) would think that's not a completely insane way to conduct business.  Unless you and the "vast" armies of transgenders are planning to make up for all that lost revenue, the only "should" here is you piping the fuck down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Target could make twice as much saying they don't serve coloreds, should they?
> 
> Or if they had this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s?
Click to expand...


If transgenders ever become a race, and thus black people have any fucking relevance to this conversation, should I let you drag them in and try to make it about them?  Sure, why not?  Call me when that happens, ass clown.  Until then, get off your tangent and back on the subject.

The next post you make about black people in this thread will be seen as a surrender and admission of misogynistic malevolence on your part.

The topic is your desire to tell women what to do with their bodies and privacy.  Discuss.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common human decency, and a desire to get my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, both decency and non-assholery - not to mention common-sensical commerce - dictate showing some concern for the personal safety of one's customers, not to mention not making them feel profoundly uncomfortable, marginalized, and unwelcome.
> 
> As to your assumption about Gay Pride and my feelings thereon, or any ludicrous claims as to equivalency between "you have a Gay Pride flag" and "you have a penis and you're in the ladies' room", assumptions make an ass of you, not me.  You've resoundingly proven that old adage true.  When I want to hear the asinine opinions of an Internet troll as to who I am and what I think . . . well, I shall never want that.
> 
> Target has every right to say, "Fuck you, we don't want your money unless you shut up and act like our whore" to millions of women, but you are incorrect in your statement that they SHOULD say that.  Only a dumbfuck who thinks his social agenda should be paramount in importance to OTHER people's money (because, of course, leftists always make these lofty pronouncements when they themselves have nothing to lose by it) would think that's not a completely insane way to conduct business.  Unless you and the "vast" armies of transgenders are planning to make up for all that lost revenue, the only "should" here is you piping the fuck down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Target could make twice as much saying they don't serve coloreds, should they?
> 
> Or if they had this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If transgenders ever become a race, and thus black people have any fucking relevance to this conversation, should I let you drag them in and try to make it about them?  Sure, why not?  Call me when that happens, ass clown.  Until then, get off your tangent and back on the subject.
> 
> The next post you make about black people in this thread will be seen as a surrender and admission of misogynistic malevolence on your part.
> 
> The topic is your desire to tell women what to do with their bodies and privacy.  Discuss.
Click to expand...

Telling you to relax when peeing with transgender people is not telling you what to do with your body anymore than telling you blacks are allowed to us those same toilets.


----------



## Silhouette

About the poll that supposedly shows great support for men in women's bathrooms:



Silhouette said:


> So I'd like to see the question.  Know what I bet it was?  "Would you object to men and women both using unisex bathrooms".  Which already exist, so they'd say "no, as long as the cubicles or the door is lockable."  Did the survey also ask "Would you object to men using women's showers, dorms and locker rooms as well"?
> 
> Different question about the same thing; which is: Men gaining legal access behind ALL (not just some) doors marked "women"..  Let me know when THAT survey question has been asked.  Get back to me with those numbers...


Well "evesbodyman"?


----------



## Evesbodyman

Silhouette said:


> About the poll that supposedly shows great support for men in women's bathrooms:
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd like to see the question.  Know what I bet it was?  "Would you object to men and women both using unisex bathrooms".  Which already exist, so they'd say "no, as long as the cubicles or the door is lockable."  Did the survey also ask "Would you object to men using women's showers, dorms and locker rooms as well"?
> 
> Different question about the same thing; which is: Men gaining legal access behind ALL (not just some) doors marked "women"..  Let me know when THAT survey question has been asked.  Get back to me with those numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> Well "evesbodyman"?
Click to expand...

What about it?  Have you found one?  And since that's total garbage, why would anyone ask?


----------



## Silhouette

Because legal access, if granted, would also be extended to women's locker rooms, women's showers, women's dorms, women's sports teams...shall I go on?  We want to ask polling questions of an informed public.  Not of a misled public.  Because then the poll results would also be misleading.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Silhouette said:


> Because legal access, if granted, would also be extended to women's locker rooms, women's showers, women's dorms, women's sports teams...shall I go on?  We want to ask polling questions of an informed public.  Not of a misled public.  Because then the poll results would also be misleading.


People like you are the very opposite of informed.


----------



## Silhouette

Evesbodyman said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because legal access, if granted, would also be extended to women's locker rooms, women's showers, women's dorms, women's sports teams...shall I go on?  We want to ask polling questions of an informed public.  Not of a misled public.  Because then the poll results would also be misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are the very opposite of informed.
Click to expand...

Great comeback.  You know what would happen if women were asked about showers instead of just bathrooms.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Evesbodyman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common human decency, and a desire to get my money.
> 
> 
> 
> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, both decency and non-assholery - not to mention common-sensical commerce - dictate showing some concern for the personal safety of one's customers, not to mention not making them feel profoundly uncomfortable, marginalized, and unwelcome.
> 
> As to your assumption about Gay Pride and my feelings thereon, or any ludicrous claims as to equivalency between "you have a Gay Pride flag" and "you have a penis and you're in the ladies' room", assumptions make an ass of you, not me.  You've resoundingly proven that old adage true.  When I want to hear the asinine opinions of an Internet troll as to who I am and what I think . . . well, I shall never want that.
> 
> Target has every right to say, "Fuck you, we don't want your money unless you shut up and act like our whore" to millions of women, but you are incorrect in your statement that they SHOULD say that.  Only a dumbfuck who thinks his social agenda should be paramount in importance to OTHER people's money (because, of course, leftists always make these lofty pronouncements when they themselves have nothing to lose by it) would think that's not a completely insane way to conduct business.  Unless you and the "vast" armies of transgenders are planning to make up for all that lost revenue, the only "should" here is you piping the fuck down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Target could make twice as much saying they don't serve coloreds, should they?
> 
> Or if they had this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If transgenders ever become a race, and thus black people have any fucking relevance to this conversation, should I let you drag them in and try to make it about them?  Sure, why not?  Call me when that happens, ass clown.  Until then, get off your tangent and back on the subject.
> 
> The next post you make about black people in this thread will be seen as a surrender and admission of misogynistic malevolence on your part.
> 
> The topic is your desire to tell women what to do with their bodies and privacy.  Discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Telling you to relax when peeing with transgender people is not telling you what to do with your body anymore than telling you blacks are allowed to us those same toilets.
Click to expand...


Why is it that a certain sort of "man" always says, "Just relax and get over it" when violating a woman's privacy in her own body and treating her like a piece of meat?  Oh, I know.  It's because they're evil, woman-hating, predatory pieces of shit.

And passing laws and government edicts allowing men into women's restrooms, with the only alternative for those women who don't want to become government-pandered strippers being simply never urinating anywhere but their own homes, most assuredly IS telling women what to do with their bodies.

That being said, I see that you decided to end your anti-female "shut the fuck up, bitch, and do as you're told" screed with a surrender and admission that you've lost the argument, so I guess we're done here.  You may go back to watching rape porn or whatever it is needle-dicked woman-haters do with their free time.  Shoo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because legal access, if granted, would also be extended to women's locker rooms, women's showers, women's dorms, women's sports teams...shall I go on?  We want to ask polling questions of an informed public.  Not of a misled public.  Because then the poll results would also be misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are the very opposite of informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback.  You know what would happen if women were asked about showers instead of just bathrooms.
Click to expand...


More to the point, we know what would happen if women were actually faced with a man in the restroom or locker room, rather than just being asked a survey question they're too nice and too afraid to sound "bigoted" on.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Cecilie1200 said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, both decency and non-assholery - not to mention common-sensical commerce - dictate showing some concern for the personal safety of one's customers, not to mention not making them feel profoundly uncomfortable, marginalized, and unwelcome.
> 
> As to your assumption about Gay Pride and my feelings thereon, or any ludicrous claims as to equivalency between "you have a Gay Pride flag" and "you have a penis and you're in the ladies' room", assumptions make an ass of you, not me.  You've resoundingly proven that old adage true.  When I want to hear the asinine opinions of an Internet troll as to who I am and what I think . . . well, I shall never want that.
> 
> Target has every right to say, "Fuck you, we don't want your money unless you shut up and act like our whore" to millions of women, but you are incorrect in your statement that they SHOULD say that.  Only a dumbfuck who thinks his social agenda should be paramount in importance to OTHER people's money (because, of course, leftists always make these lofty pronouncements when they themselves have nothing to lose by it) would think that's not a completely insane way to conduct business.  Unless you and the "vast" armies of transgenders are planning to make up for all that lost revenue, the only "should" here is you piping the fuck down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Target could make twice as much saying they don't serve coloreds, should they?
> 
> Or if they had this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If transgenders ever become a race, and thus black people have any fucking relevance to this conversation, should I let you drag them in and try to make it about them?  Sure, why not?  Call me when that happens, ass clown.  Until then, get off your tangent and back on the subject.
> 
> The next post you make about black people in this thread will be seen as a surrender and admission of misogynistic malevolence on your part.
> 
> The topic is your desire to tell women what to do with their bodies and privacy.  Discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Telling you to relax when peeing with transgender people is not telling you what to do with your body anymore than telling you blacks are allowed to us those same toilets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that a certain sort of "man" always says, "Just relax and get over it" when violating a woman's privacy in her own body and treating her like a piece of meat?  Oh, I know.  It's because they're evil, woman-hating, predatory pieces of shit.
> 
> And passing laws and government edicts allowing men into women's restrooms, with the only alternative for those women who don't want to become government-pandered strippers being simply never urinating anywhere but their own homes, most assuredly IS telling women what to do with their bodies.
> 
> That being said, I see that you decided to end your anti-female "shut the fuck up, bitch, and do as you're told" screed with a surrender and admission that you've lost the argument, so I guess we're done here.  You may go back to watching rape porn or whatever it is needle-dicked woman-haters do with their free time.  Shoo.
Click to expand...

No one can fix paranoia like yours, that allows you to lie like a rug.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> So I'd like to see the question.  Know what I bet it was?  "Would you object to men and women both using unisex bathrooms".  Which already exist, so they'd say "no, as long as the cubicles or the door is lockable."  Did the survey also as "Would you object to men using women's showers, dorms and locker rooms as well"?
> 
> Different question about the same thing; which is: Men gaining legal access behind ALL (not just some) doors marked "women"..  Let me know when THAT survey question has been asked.  Get back to me with those numbers...


Says the one who hasn't posted any polls or stats. How about you go find one that backs up your claims. I know why, you can't find one, and searching just gets you frustrated because you are Wrong!


----------



## Silhouette

Yes...frustrated because "I'm wrong"


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Says the one who hasn't posted any polls or stats. How about you go find one that backs up your claims. I know why, you can't find one, and searching just gets you frustrated because you are Wrong!



Yes, I'm "wrong" that most women would object to strange men in the showers with them behind doors marked "women".  mm hmmmm..  You realize as I reel out the rope what's happening to your credibility, don't you?


----------



## Tuatara

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?


The only place to go wee in a woman's bathroom is in a stall. The 8 year old girl would not see a thing. Remember there are no urinals in a woman's bathroom.


----------



## Silhouette

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?





Tuatara said:


> The only place to go wee in a woman's bathroom is in a stall. The 8 year old girl would not see a thing. Remember there are no urinals in a woman's bathroom.


OK, now how about the showers or locker rooms; which will also be open to men once they "gain rights as women"..?  Take your time.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tuatara said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> The only place to go wee in a woman's bathroom is in a stall. The 8 year old girl would not see a thing. Remember there are no urinals in a woman's bathroom.
Click to expand...


Feel free to make excuses in order to potty with whomever you like.  When it comes to MY body and MY privacy, you don't get a vote, asshole.


----------



## Tuatara

Silhouette said:


> OK, now how about the showers or locker rooms; which will also be open to men once they "gain rights as women"..?  Take your time.


Wasn't the original question posed but I'll tackle it. I don't have a problem with it. I'm not offended by the naked human body and I think it is far better for an 8 year old daughter to see nudity rather than the amount of violence most 8 year olds experience through TV, movies and video games.


----------



## Tuatara

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> The only place to go wee in a woman's bathroom is in a stall. The 8 year old girl would not see a thing. Remember there are no urinals in a woman's bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to make excuses in order to potty with whomever you like.  When it comes to MY body and MY privacy, you don't get a vote, asshole.
Click to expand...

Get a stall then. Didn't know you were an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the one who hasn't posted any polls or stats. How about you go find one that backs up your claims. I know why, you can't find one, and searching just gets you frustrated because you are Wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm "wrong" that most women would object to strange men in the showers with them behind doors marked "women".  mm hmmmm..  You realize as I reel out the rope what's happening to your credibility, don't you?
Click to expand...

We are talking about transgender women. You call them strange men... Others accept them as women.... So yes many are fine with transgender women in their restroom


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tuatara said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> 
> 
> 
> The only place to go wee in a woman's bathroom is in a stall. The 8 year old girl would not see a thing. Remember there are no urinals in a woman's bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to make excuses in order to potty with whomever you like.  When it comes to MY body and MY privacy, you don't get a vote, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a stall then. Didn't know you were an 8 year old girl.
Click to expand...


Get your social engineering out of our bathroom.  Didn't know I had to be an 8-year-old girl to have a right to privacy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Evesbodyman said:


> Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.



  Right.  Because being black, Jewish, or an atheist is exactly the same as being a mentally-ill, morally-depraved sexual pervert.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Evesbodyman said:


> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.



  Decency is most certainly not about letting creepy male perverts violate the safety and privacy of women and girls, on the basis that these perverts claim to _“identify as female”_.  That is an outrageous affront to any rational meaning of decency.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> The next post you make about black people in this thread will be seen as a surrender and admission of misogynistic malevolence on your part.



  Isn't it funny how the pervert-loving filth keeps playing the race card, to try to paint their adversaries as “bigoted” and “hateful”, in the course of trying to excuse their own blatant bigotry and hatred against women?


----------



## P@triot

Evesbodyman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> Post-ops look right, so that's no issuse, and pre-ops are mostly kids, who you need not worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Let me break it down for you, Chuckles, since linear logic is clearly not your forte.
> 
> 1)  No one has claimed that transgenders themselves are any more criminally-minded than anyone else.  That isn't the point, since true transgenders are so statistically miniscule that they're practically non-existent.  The safety issue comes from the fact that you cannot make a rule that men who identify as women can use women's facilities without throwing it open to ANY man who chooses to say that he identifies as a woman, because how on Earth would you verify and enforce such a thing?  Are security guards at Target going to take blood tests to see if they're receiving hormone treatments?  Don't be ridiculous.  The only option is going to be to take their word for it, ie. simply pay no attention to who goes into the bathroom until AFTER an incident has already happened.
> 
> Now, sex offenders actually make up a much higher percentage of the population than transgenders do.  Their activities are also a hell of a lot more prolific than transgender visits to public restroom facilities are (seriously, how often do YOU use a public restroom, versus how many times a week does a pervert molest his target victim group?)  They discovered a long time ago what a great hunting ground public facilities are for them.  Why do you think parents don't let their young children go to the john by themselves long past the point when the kids are capable of toileting without assistance?  Up until now, sex offenders had to sneak into the restrooms and worry about being caught and arrested before they could do anything, simply because any alert employee who saw them would report them to security.  Now, they can just la de dah in there, secure in the knowledge that no one is going to dare to say a word to them until AFTER they've committed their crimes and made their escape.  Thank you SO MUCH for your blase attitude toward my safety and what I "need not worry about", you woman-hating, self-absorbed prick.
> 
> 2)  The larger issue here is that it's not your place to make decisions about what I do and do not worry about or feel uncomfortable with in regards to MY body and MY safety.  I do not belong to you.  My body does not belong to you.  You are not the one who is going to have to live with the consequences of a bad decision about my safety.  I can assure you that there are millions more women and children out there who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by your smug, self-righteous "new morality" on the subject than there are transgenders who feel uncomfortable, unsafe, and violated by the notion that they should use the facilities designated for their anatomy, if only because there are millions more women and children than there are transgenders.
> 
> So you tell me, Spanky.  In the structuring of a society to allow the most freedom, safety, respect, and functionality to the most people possible, whose position is mathematically the most likely to achieve that?  Yours or mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.  Freedom here is not based upon what the majority either approves of or is comfortable with.  If you are uncomfortable, you need to grow up, just like all those others in the past who thought their rights were superior to the rights of the minorities.
> 
> Let's use your logic.  White women and children just feel uncomfortable with blacks around when they use the toilets.  Well, I guess the black women and children need separate bathrooms then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical ignorant libtard false narrative. Rights are not the issue here. You do *not* have the "right" to rape women. You do *not* have the "right" to spy on women. You do *not* have the "right" to shower with women. No matter how desperately your deviant and sorry ass wants to believe otherwise.
> 
> Now - would you like to have a real conversation about this issue or would you prefer to keep your false narrative simply because you're unable to make a rational and logical reason for why you want to force women to have to share a shower with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The false narrative is laws like this allow a bunch of grown heterosexual men to just hang around taking showers with teenage girls and women.  Fucking nonsense.  Start there.
Click to expand...

Yes it does actually. You might want to pay attention to the laws and what is going on before commenting. New York City just spent over $265,000 to make it very clear that *anyone* could use *any* facility they want to - "consistent with who" they want to be.

So far we are 2-for-2 proving you're engaging in a false narrative. Would you like to go for 3-for-3 or are you ready to talk facts and reality now?




 

New York City Taxpayers Billed $265,000 for Bathroom Ads


----------



## P@triot

This just affirms what people with common sense already know - that this is a _severe_ *mental disorder*. And these victims are being exploited by liberals with a disturbing agenda.

transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population

More than 50% had active suicidal thoughts and 45% had had a major depressive episode

Research has found that powerful psychological issues, such as anxiety disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder, or alcohol or drug dependence often accompany gender dysphoria

More than 40% had coexisting mental health or substance dependence diagnoses. One in five had two or more psychiatric diagnoses. The most commonly occurring disorders were major depressive episodes and non-alcohol psychoactive substance use dependence

A 2015 study of 118 individuals diagnosed with gender dysphoria found that 29.6% were also found to have dissociative disorders and a high prevalence of lifetime major depressive episodes (45.8%), suicide attempts (21.2%), and childhood trauma (45.8%)
Of course - the science-adverse liberals with and agenda will attempt to spin this as "these people have these problems because society does not celebrate them and reward them". But society does *not* cause "dissociative disorders" and it also doesn't explain how all kinds of other conditions don't see these kinds of disturbing issues (do you have any idea how people with physical and mental disabilities are mocked and ridiculed by society growing up?!?).

I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minority rights aren't up for a vote.  Whether you are comfortable with blacks, or Jews, or atheists, or any other minority is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Because being black, Jewish, or an atheist is exactly the same as being a mentally-ill, morally-depraved sexual pervert.
Click to expand...

As I said before, the clarification issue going forward in the courts right now is going to ask how it is that a state of mind or behavior (waffling) is equal in legal status to race or sex (fixed/static at birth).

Contrary to what people believe, the most important reason this clarification is needed is because of the way the foundation of our legal system operates.  It operates where states regulate behaviors through penal and civil codes by majority rule.  I want to stop here to remind the Church of LGBT parishioners that we are talking about B-E-H-A-V-I-O-R-S.  Behaviors that are repugnant to the majority are controlled by statutes that the majority decide upon.  It is antithetical to the 14th Amendment that homosexual behaviors have suddenly "a protected right to marry" in all 50 states while poly-amorous (polygamy) behaviors do not.  

Since both are repugnant to the majority in marriage licensing, why does just one of them get protection while the other does not?  Because one is subjectively "icky" while the other is not (according to a minority, not the majority)?  The passage of Obergefell not only was an overreach and a bitch-slap to state powers, it began the unraveling of our foundation of law based on arbitrary feelings of the Justices involved and not logic.  That's why Scalia and others wrote their dissent calling Obergefell "superstition"...if I remember the term correctly.  It is a dangerous precedent in law to set.

Fast forward to men using the women's showers, bathrooms etc.  Again, local ordinances base their laws allowing this, in NYNY for example, based not on logic, but on self-diagnosed superstition.  Women (and some men) were "legally" burned in Salem Mass., remember, using superstition and not logic to find them "guilty of witchcraft". 

This type of reasoning in law can be a very dangerous snowball to set in motion down the hill.  Clarification is absolutely necessary to find exactly how it is "a man can become a woman" or "just homosexual but not other sexuals can marry".  Without the clarification, our legal system itself is set to implode and devolve into a very dark and twisted morass.


----------



## Evesbodyman

Bob Blaylock said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decency is about not being an asshole.  If they were carrying Gay Pride flags your attitude would be the same, and their answer should be the same, shop elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decency is most certainly not about letting creepy male perverts violate the safety and privacy of women and girls, on the basis that these perverts claim to _“identify as female”_.
Click to expand...

Won't happen.  Don't lie.

You people were born without common sense, and have yet to gain any.


----------



## Silhouette

Evesbodyman said:


> Won't happen.  Don't lie.
> 
> You people were born without common sense, and have yet to gain any.



You must be getting the starting wage.  Your lines are brief and simple.  Sure, it's "common sense" to allow strange men to use women's showers and locker rooms.  Hope you didn't quit your day job..


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> This just affirms what people with common sense already know - that this is a _severe_ *mental disorder*. And these victims are being exploited by liberals with a disturbing agenda.
> 
> transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population
> 
> More than 50% had active suicidal thoughts and 45% had had a major depressive episode
> 
> Research has found that powerful psychological issues, such as anxiety disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder, or alcohol or drug dependence often accompany gender dysphoria
> 
> More than 40% had coexisting mental health or substance dependence diagnoses. One in five had two or more psychiatric diagnoses. The most commonly occurring disorders were major depressive episodes and non-alcohol psychoactive substance use dependence
> 
> A 2015 study of 118 individuals diagnosed with gender dysphoria found that 29.6% were also found to have dissociative disorders and a high prevalence of lifetime major depressive episodes (45.8%), suicide attempts (21.2%), and childhood trauma (45.8%)
> Of course - the science-adverse liberals with and agenda will attempt to spin this as "these people have these problems because society does not celebrate them and reward them". But society does *not* cause "dissociative disorders" and it also doesn't explain how all kinds of other conditions don't see these kinds of disturbing issues (do you have any idea how people with physical and mental disabilities are mocked and ridiculed by society growing up?!?).
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery


I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?


----------



## Evesbodyman

Silhouette said:


> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen.  Don't lie.
> 
> You people were born without common sense, and have yet to gain any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be getting the starting wage.  Your lines are brief and simple.  Sure, it's "common sense" to allow strange men to use women's showers and locker rooms.  Hope you didn't quit your day job..
Click to expand...

It is common sense to deal honestly with what is instead of lying.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?



Helpful and supportive includes considering the feelings of women who you are trying to force to shower and undress with strange men.  Should liberals be helpful to them?  Or can women just go fuck off as to their feelings about the whole affair?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helpful and supportive includes considering the feelings of women who you are trying to force to shower and undress with strange men.  Should liberals be helpful to them?  Or can women just go fuck off as to their feelings about the whole affair?
Click to expand...

They should absolutely be considered in this discussion. Have I ever said one thing to demean women? You say strange men, many others say trans woman. Realize there is an opposite POV that many men and women share


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?





Silhouette said:


> Helpful and supportive includes considering the feelings of women who you are trying to force to shower and undress with strange men.  Should liberals be helpful to them?  Or can women just go fuck off as to their feelings about the whole affair?





Slade3200 said:


> They should absolutely be considered in this discussion. Have I ever said one thing to demean women? You say strange men, many others say trans woman. Realize there is an opposite POV that many men and women share



The Courts and MDs will have to demonstrate to the People (including the 17 million women rape survivors) how it is that a man can also at the same time be "a woman" for access behind doors marked "women".  For absolute rock-bottom certain, such access will NOT be granted without a doctor signing off on some type of identification of the man as "actually legally a woman".

You remind me of a ballet dancer tiptoeing around the La Brea Tar Pits.  Sooner or later the arguments are going to nudge you to that pit of clarity that once in, you will have no way of getting out of.  The museum display will say "here lie the bones of the Church of LGBT legal machine".


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just affirms what people with common sense already know - that this is a _severe_ *mental disorder*. And these victims are being exploited by liberals with a disturbing agenda.
> 
> transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population
> 
> More than 50% had active suicidal thoughts and 45% had had a major depressive episode
> 
> Research has found that powerful psychological issues, such as anxiety disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder, or alcohol or drug dependence often accompany gender dysphoria
> 
> More than 40% had coexisting mental health or substance dependence diagnoses. One in five had two or more psychiatric diagnoses. The most commonly occurring disorders were major depressive episodes and non-alcohol psychoactive substance use dependence
> 
> A 2015 study of 118 individuals diagnosed with gender dysphoria found that 29.6% were also found to have dissociative disorders and a high prevalence of lifetime major depressive episodes (45.8%), suicide attempts (21.2%), and childhood trauma (45.8%)
> Of course - the science-adverse liberals with and agenda will attempt to spin this as "these people have these problems because society does not celebrate them and reward them". But society does *not* cause "dissociative disorders" and it also doesn't explain how all kinds of other conditions don't see these kinds of disturbing issues (do you have any idea how people with physical and mental disabilities are mocked and ridiculed by society growing up?!?).
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?
Click to expand...

And how it is "helpful" by liberals to sit on the sidelines and cheer these people on as they mutilate themselves? Would you cheer on a schizophrenic who was about to jump off of a building? Well that's _exactly_ what you are doing by cheering on these people instead of recognizing that they have a mental health issue that's need professional care.

And will you stop with the immature liberal nonsense of screaming "racist" every time you get your ass kicked in a debate? Nobody is "demonizing" or "excluding". What childish nonsense. A woman with YY chromosomes being required to properly use the ladies room is *not* "excluding". Conservatives are showing a _million_ times the compassion of liberals by advocating for their mental healthcare while you people are exploiting them and laughing.

By the way - this "worthless post" was written by a person who actually underwent gender reassignment surgery and regrets it completely now. Perhaps you should actually read and understand before commenting?


----------



## P@triot

Evesbodyman said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evesbodyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen.  Don't lie.
> 
> You people were born without common sense, and have yet to gain any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be getting the starting wage.  Your lines are brief and simple.  Sure, it's "common sense" to allow strange men to use women's showers and locker rooms.  Hope you didn't quit your day job..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is common sense to deal honestly with what is instead of lying.
Click to expand...

Exactly! It is comment sense to deal honestly with what it is. And what it is a very serious mental disorder. Someone who believes they are something they are not is suffering from a serious mental disorder. If a man truly believed he was Jesus Christ, you would mock him (being a liberal) while conservatives would expect him to get the proper treatment. But if a man believes he is a woman and wants to slice his penis off, you get all turned on. It's sick. And your approach is the furthest thing from common sense that man has _ever_ seen....


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Exactly! It is comment sense to deal honestly with what it is. And *what it is a very serious mental disorder.* *Someone who believes they are something they are not is suffering from a serious mental disorder.* If a man truly believed he was Jesus Christ, you would mock him (being a liberal) while conservatives would expect him to get the proper treatment. But *if a man believes he is a woman and wants to slice his penis off, you get all turned on. It's sick.*



Having said just that Patriot, what would you call an MD that goes along with slicing the delusional patient's dick off?  See my last post..  (This is why NO men will be getting into women's showers and locker rooms...)


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! It is comment sense to deal honestly with what it is. And *what it is a very serious mental disorder.* *Someone who believes they are something they are not is suffering from a serious mental disorder.* If a man truly believed he was Jesus Christ, you would mock him (being a liberal) while conservatives would expect him to get the proper treatment. But *if a man believes he is a woman and wants to slice his penis off, you get all turned on. It's sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said just that Patriot, what would you call an MD that goes along with slicing the delusional patient's dick off?  See my last post..  (This is why NO men will be getting into women's showers and locker rooms...)
Click to expand...

I think those physicians should lose their licenses. It violates their "do no harm" oath.


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> I think those physicians should lose their licenses. It violates their "do no harm" oath.



So then we know one thing for sure: men will not be using women's showers, locker rooms or restrooms without some type of proof signed off by a professional.  Otherwise any pervert could self-diagnose and go in to assault women under cover of law.  And that professional signing off would of course be an MD; the only one qualified to do so.

But then....an MD signing off on a man using a women's showering facility is taking a huge risk.  He is assuring women "it's OK if this strange man uses the showers with you".  And if it's not OK, say he molests her...or she is experiencing PTSD no matter what he does because she is a rape survivor..the MD becomes a defendant in a lawsuit.

So, long story short: men won't be using facilities behind doors marked "women".


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> This just affirms what people with common sense already know - that this is a _severe_ *mental disorder*. And these victims are being exploited by liberals with a disturbing agenda.
> 
> transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population
> 
> More than 50% had active suicidal thoughts and 45% had had a major depressive episode
> 
> Research has found that powerful psychological issues, such as anxiety disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder, or alcohol or drug dependence often accompany gender dysphoria
> 
> More than 40% had coexisting mental health or substance dependence diagnoses. One in five had two or more psychiatric diagnoses. The most commonly occurring disorders were major depressive episodes and non-alcohol psychoactive substance use dependence
> 
> A 2015 study of 118 individuals diagnosed with gender dysphoria found that 29.6% were also found to have dissociative disorders and a high prevalence of lifetime major depressive episodes (45.8%), suicide attempts (21.2%), and childhood trauma (45.8%)
> Of course - the science-adverse liberals with and agenda will attempt to spin this as "these people have these problems because society does not celebrate them and reward them". But society does *not* cause "dissociative disorders" and it also doesn't explain how all kinds of other conditions don't see these kinds of disturbing issues (do you have any idea how people with physical and mental disabilities are mocked and ridiculed by society growing up?!?).
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery



Leftists are big fans of the "I'm perfectly normal, and it's the entire rest of humanity that's fucked up and wrong" mindset.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals [sic] are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?



  There is no virtue in being _“helpful and supportive”_ of mentally-ill perverts, but allowing them to prey on decent women and girls.  I'd much rather be _“helpful and supportive”_ of those who need and deserve protection from these freaks, than toward these freaks themselves.  And there is nothing wrong with acting to _“demonize, discredit, and exclude”_ that which is overtly insane, evil, and harmful.  What is wrong is attempting to normalize and uphold such, and to demand that madness be treated as equal to sanity, evil as equal to good, harm as equal to benefit.

  Isaiah 5:20.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> They should absolutely be considered in this discussion. Have I ever said one thing to demean women? You say strange men, many others say trans woman. Realize there is an opposite POV that many men and women share



  You openly advocate forcing women to tolerate creepy male perverts in their restrooms, showers, locker rooms, and such; defending the “right” of those perverts to be there.

  You've even admitted that you'd be OK with your own daughter being forced to undress and shower with these male perverts.

  One cannot easily get very much more demeaning toward women than that.


----------



## Ame®icano

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> When you refer to "women accepting transgenders in their bathrooms"...  Do you mean ALL women, some women, even one women will ever accept this??  Do you think ANY women support the trans cause?  What percentage of women support validates a reasonable debate on this subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start here.
> 
> How many women in this thread would accept transgenders in their bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look who's back!  Care to pick up where we left off?  Remember I was leaving links to polls taken from multiple credible sources that sampled approx. 1000 people. Are you intending on calling for a vote on a right wing dominated thread where you may get 10 responses if your lucky and use that as the data to back up your argument?
> 
> There are polls that back up what you are saying, there are polls that back up what im saying... I'm making a simple point that women fall on both sides of the issue. Not sure why you all can't accept that.
Click to expand...


I finally got some time to address your question, although you haven't answered mine just above.

Has anyone told you (mom perhaps) that is rude to answer the question with a question? 

First of all, if you think you can trust polls and pollsters, and politicians that use them for their agenda, then we wouldn't have Bill of Rights anymore, or at least first two amendments, and Jeb would be Republican presidential nominee. 

You asked about polls you posted links for. On the first one, from the University of Delaware, the sample was 901 adults, with minimal information provided about where survey took place, what exactly were questions, no specifics, just "results" provided from their "Center for Political Communications" that is pushing liberal agenda. Who knew?






On the second poll you listed, the sample was 1001 people interviewed over the phone. The interesting part is that they published only 5 out of 41 questions asked. Why are they not showing all questions asked?
Check out this one:





Where they've conducted the survey, San Francisco's Little Havana?

I think you know what I and others here are saying. Stop acting like you know everything, or better than everyone else here, cause honestly you don't. And also, if you wanna continue having conversation, you should stop avoiding questions.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> OK, now how about the showers or locker rooms; which will also be open to men once they "gain rights as women"..?  Take your time.





Tuatara said:


> *Wasn't the original question posed* but I'll tackle it. I don't have a problem with it. I'm not offended by the naked human body and I think it is far better for an 8 year old daughter to see nudity rather than the amount of violence most 8 year olds experience through TV, movies and video games.



"Men in Women's Bathrooms" legally also includes showers, locker rooms or any other place where only females are allowed.

So you gave two examples of wrongs and then said "let's make little girls experience one of these wrongs because at least it's not as wrong as the other wrong".

Nice logic.  BTW, men or boys aren't going to be using facilities of women or girls.  It is legally impossible because women and girls have dominant rights.  And no MD, shrink or scientist can prove in a court of law that "men are actually women".  So, you're fucked.  Pack it up and go home.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helpful and supportive includes considering the feelings of women who you are trying to force to shower and undress with strange men.  Should liberals be helpful to them?  Or can women just go fuck off as to their feelings about the whole affair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should absolutely be considered in this discussion. Have I ever said one thing to demean women? You say strange men, many others say trans woman. Realize there is an opposite POV that many men and women share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Courts and MDs will have to demonstrate to the People (including the 17 million women rape survivors) how it is that a man can also at the same time be "a woman" for access behind doors marked "women".  For absolute rock-bottom certain, such access will NOT be granted without a doctor signing off on some type of identification of the man as "actually legally a woman".
> 
> You remind me of a ballet dancer tiptoeing around the La Brea Tar Pits.  Sooner or later the arguments are going to nudge you to that pit of clarity that once in, you will have no way of getting out of.  The museum display will say "here lie the bones of the Church of LGBT legal machine".
Click to expand...

Just like the was no way a man could possibly ever marry another man legally, right? That obviously just a man woman thing.

Things change bucko, you obviously have zero understanding or empathy for what a transgender is or goes through, which is why you will probably never understand why people support them. But in reality many people do understand and empathize. And it is a valid debate with split support. Not a small group of freaks vs all women and the rest of the world. Open your eyes


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just affirms what people with common sense already know - that this is a _severe_ *mental disorder*. And these victims are being exploited by liberals with a disturbing agenda.
> 
> transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population
> 
> More than 50% had active suicidal thoughts and 45% had had a major depressive episode
> 
> Research has found that powerful psychological issues, such as anxiety disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder, or alcohol or drug dependence often accompany gender dysphoria
> 
> More than 40% had coexisting mental health or substance dependence diagnoses. One in five had two or more psychiatric diagnoses. The most commonly occurring disorders were major depressive episodes and non-alcohol psychoactive substance use dependence
> 
> A 2015 study of 118 individuals diagnosed with gender dysphoria found that 29.6% were also found to have dissociative disorders and a high prevalence of lifetime major depressive episodes (45.8%), suicide attempts (21.2%), and childhood trauma (45.8%)
> Of course - the science-adverse liberals with and agenda will attempt to spin this as "these people have these problems because society does not celebrate them and reward them". But society does *not* cause "dissociative disorders" and it also doesn't explain how all kinds of other conditions don't see these kinds of disturbing issues (do you have any idea how people with physical and mental disabilities are mocked and ridiculed by society growing up?!?).
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how it is "helpful" by liberals to sit on the sidelines and cheer these people on as they mutilate themselves? Would you cheer on a schizophrenic who was about to jump off of a building? Well that's _exactly_ what you are doing by cheering on these people instead of recognizing that they have a mental health issue that's need professional care.
> 
> And will you stop with the immature liberal nonsense of screaming "racist" every time you get your ass kicked in a debate? Nobody is "demonizing" or "excluding". What childish nonsense. A woman with YY chromosomes being required to properly use the ladies room is *not* "excluding". Conservatives are showing a _million_ times the compassion of liberals by advocating for their mental healthcare while you people are exploiting them and laughing.
> 
> By the way - this "worthless post" was written by a person who actually underwent gender reassignment surgery and regrets it completely now. Perhaps you should actually read and understand before commenting?
Click to expand...

do you also object to boob and nose jobs, face lifts, and liposuction? All similar mutilation. Some medically/mentally helpful... Some completely superficial... All within the persons right to decide what they want to do


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think those physicians should lose their licenses. It violates their "do no harm" oath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then we know one thing for sure: men will not be using women's showers, locker rooms or restrooms without some type of proof signed off by a professional.  Otherwise any pervert could self-diagnose and go in to assault women under cover of law.  And that professional signing off would of course be an MD; the only one qualified to do so.
> 
> But then....an MD signing off on a man using a women's showering facility is taking a huge risk.  He is assuring women "it's OK if this strange man uses the showers with you".  And if it's not OK, say he molests her...or she is experiencing PTSD no matter what he does because she is a rape survivor..the MD becomes a defendant in a lawsuit.
> 
> So, long story short: men won't be using facilities behind doors marked "women".
Click to expand...

Nobody can assault anybody under the cover of law. Don't be stupid


----------



## Slade3200

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just affirms what people with common sense already know - that this is a _severe_ *mental disorder*. And these victims are being exploited by liberals with a disturbing agenda.
> 
> transgender individuals suffer from more psychiatric pathologies compared to the general population
> 
> More than 50% had active suicidal thoughts and 45% had had a major depressive episode
> 
> Research has found that powerful psychological issues, such as anxiety disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder, or alcohol or drug dependence often accompany gender dysphoria
> 
> More than 40% had coexisting mental health or substance dependence diagnoses. One in five had two or more psychiatric diagnoses. The most commonly occurring disorders were major depressive episodes and non-alcohol psychoactive substance use dependence
> 
> A 2015 study of 118 individuals diagnosed with gender dysphoria found that 29.6% were also found to have dissociative disorders and a high prevalence of lifetime major depressive episodes (45.8%), suicide attempts (21.2%), and childhood trauma (45.8%)
> Of course - the science-adverse liberals with and agenda will attempt to spin this as "these people have these problems because society does not celebrate them and reward them". But society does *not* cause "dissociative disorders" and it also doesn't explain how all kinds of other conditions don't see these kinds of disturbing issues (do you have any idea how people with physical and mental disabilities are mocked and ridiculed by society growing up?!?).
> 
> I Wish I Had Been Told About Risks Before I Had Gender Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists are big fans of the "I'm perfectly normal, and it's the entire rest of humanity that's fucked up and wrong" mindset.
Click to expand...

Dumb statement... More accurately would be, "we are all fucked up and wrong in our own way."


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody is denying that these people are suffering greatly on a mental level. Loberals [sic] are just trying to be helpful and supportive vs the likes of you that is determined to demonize, discredit, and exclude.  Do you really think you are proving anything by this worthless post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no virtue in being _“helpful and supportive”_ of mentally-ill perverts, but allowing them to prey on decent women and girls.  I'd much rather be _“helpful and supportive”_ of those who need and deserve protection from these freaks, than toward these freaks themselves.  And there is nothing wrong with acting to _“demonize, discredit, and exclude”_ that which is overtly insane, evil, and harmful.  What is wrong is attempting to normalize and uphold such, and to demand that madness be treated as equal to sanity, evil as equal to good, harm as equal to benefit.
> 
> Isaiah 5:20.
Click to expand...

Who are you or even Isaiah to say what normal is. Who are to to impose your "normal" on anybody? Your attitude and superiority is what's insane and evil. Get off your high horse and stop trying to tell people who and how they need to be. Crimes are still crimes, nobody is trying to change that. Focus on the criminals, leave the rest alone


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should absolutely be considered in this discussion. Have I ever said one thing to demean women? You say strange men, many others say trans woman. Realize there is an opposite POV that many men and women share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You openly advocate forcing women to tolerate creepy male perverts in their restrooms, showers, locker rooms, and such; defending the “right” of those perverts to be there.
> 
> You've even admitted that you'd be OK with your own daughter being forced to undress and shower with these male perverts.
> 
> One cannot easily get very much more demeaning toward women than that.
Click to expand...

If a majority of women support the trans cause and I support the trans cause then am I supporting or demeaning women?


----------



## Slade3200

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make claims of "BS" because it IS BS.  I feel as solid about that claim as I do about claiming that the earth is round instead of flat.  In other words, you will convince not one single person, no matter how gullible, that women accept or even prefer men using their privately segregated hygiene areas.
> 
> You might as well stop now.  Save face.  You're claiming the earth is flat and you're going to get laughed out of every room you claim that in.  Just look at the number of views this thread has.  You probably think that number equals "people eager to see that men win the "right" to share showers etc. with women".   Everyone else though sees that number QUITE a different way...
> 
> 
> 
> When you refer to "women accepting transgenders in their bathrooms"...  Do you mean ALL women, some women, even one women will ever accept this??  Do you think ANY women support the trans cause?  What percentage of women support validates a reasonable debate on this subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start here.
> 
> How many women in this thread would accept transgenders in their bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look who's back!  Care to pick up where we left off?  Remember I was leaving links to polls taken from multiple credible sources that sampled approx. 1000 people. Are you intending on calling for a vote on a right wing dominated thread where you may get 10 responses if your lucky and use that as the data to back up your argument?
> 
> There are polls that back up what you are saying, there are polls that back up what im saying... I'm making a simple point that women fall on both sides of the issue. Not sure why you all can't accept that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I finally got some time to address your question, although you haven't answered mine just above.
> 
> Has anyone told you (mom perhaps) that is rude to answer the question with a question?
> 
> First of all, if you think you can trust polls and pollsters, and politicians that use them for their agenda, then we wouldn't have Bill of Rights anymore, or at least first two amendments, and Jeb would be Republican presidential nominee.
> 
> You asked about polls you posted links for. On the first one, from the University of Delaware, the sample was 901 adults, with minimal information provided about where survey took place, what exactly were questions, no specifics, just "results" provided from their "Center for Political Communications" that is pushing liberal agenda. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the second poll you listed, the sample was 1001 people interviewed over the phone. The interesting part is that they published only 5 out of 41 questions asked. Why are they not showing all questions asked?
> Check out this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they've conducted the survey, San Francisco's Little Havana?
> 
> I think you know what I and others here are saying. Stop acting like you know everything, or better than everyone else here, cause honestly you don't. And also, if you wanna continue having conversation, you should stop avoiding questions.
Click to expand...

First, I did answer your question in the second paragraph of my last post to you. If your not satisfied, ask again and I'll try and answer again... We are juggling a lot of subjects though, I don't intentionall dad he questions.  I agree that polls aren't the End all be all. I appreciate you digging into the guts of the polls I posted. I won't make a case for those polls reflecting all of America, the sample size is too small. I'm making the simple point that there and many many many polls like this and that supports an arguement that both men AND women fall on both sides of this issue. You have people like Sill and others in this thread that make claims that 99% of women oppose and feel violated by the trans cause. That is just absurd and nobody has posted anything statistical to come close to support that.

I don't claim to know everything. I'm engaging in a discussion and debate about a complicated subject that I agree and disagree with both sides about. Make a good point that I agree with and I'll acknowledge it. I'm simply expressing my opinion about the subject as we all are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> If a majority of women support the trans cause and I support the trans cause then am I supporting or demeaning women?



  No matter how many times you repeat that tired old lie, it will never achieve any vestige of truth.

  If anything, your insistence on claiming that women, in general, would support this abuse and degradation against them only further demonstrates how hateful and contemptuous you are toward women.

  I'm reminded, now, of some claim that I have occasionally heard, I'm not sure from where, that it's OK to rape women, because even if they won't admit it, many of them *like* being raped.  I guess whomever has made that claim, is someone of a similar mindset to yours.


----------



## Silhouette

^^  Yep.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Just like the was no way a man could possibly ever marry another man legally, right? That obviously just a man woman thing.
> 
> Things change bucko, you obviously have zero understanding or empathy for what a transgender is or goes through, which is why you will probably never understand why people support them. But in reality many people do understand and empathize. And it is a valid debate with split support. Not a small group of freaks vs all women and the rest of the world. Open your eyes



I'm glad you brought up men marrying men.  Because in no way, shape or form is the "T" component of "LGBT" getting into women's or girls' showers, locker rooms or restrooms.  Mental illness does not change anyone's biological sex.  And, birds of a feather flock together...


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a majority of women support the trans cause and I support the trans cause then am I supporting or demeaning women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat that tired old lie, it will never achieve any vestige of truth.
> 
> If anything, your insistence on claiming that women, in general, would support this abuse and degradation against them only further demonstrates how hateful and contemptuous you are toward women.
> 
> I'm reminded, now, of some claim that I have occasionally heard, I'm not sure from where, that it's OK to rape women, because even if they won't admit it, many of them *like* being raped.  I guess whomever has made that claim, is someone of a similar mindset to yours.
Click to expand...

That's way off topic... Let's stay on track here. I didn't make a claim that the majority of women did support the cause, I said if. And if they did then would you accept it? Or would you still insist that it is demanding to women?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the was no way a man could possibly ever marry another man legally, right? That obviously just a man woman thing.
> 
> Things change bucko, you obviously have zero understanding or empathy for what a transgender is or goes through, which is why you will probably never understand why people support them. But in reality many people do understand and empathize. And it is a valid debate with split support. Not a small group of freaks vs all women and the rest of the world. Open your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you brought up men marrying men.  Because in no way, shape or form is the "T" component of "LGBT" getting into women's or girls' showers, locker rooms or restrooms.  Mental illness does not change anyone's biological sex.  And, birds of a feather flock together...
Click to expand...

Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?



Yes, me and most of America.  We are also opposed to men using women's showers, bathrooms etc.  We'll see how it all pans out for "LGBT"...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> That's way off topic... Let's stay on track here. I didn't make a claim that the majority of women did support the cause, I said if. And if they did then would you accept it? Or would you still insist that it is demanding [sic] to women?



  Yes, you have made that claim repeatedly.  It's a simple enough matter to go back over this thread,and see you claiming that women are in favor of being forced to share restrooms, locker rooms, etc., with these creepy make perverts.  What do you think you are gaining now, by flat-out lying, and saying that you've never claimed, what anyone can go back and see that you have?

  And, in any event, if pigs had wings, would that prove that they can fly?  It's a pointless form of argument to make.  Pigs don't have wings, and women aren't in favor of being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts, and any argument based on _“What if they did/were…?”_ is nothing better than nonsense.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's way off topic... Let's stay on track here. I didn't make a claim that the majority of women did support the cause, I said if. And if they did then would you accept it? Or would you still insist that it is demanding [sic] to women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have made that claim repeatedly.  It's a simple enough matter to go back over this thread,and see you claiming that women are in favor of being forced to share restrooms, locker rooms, etc., with these creepy make perverts.  What do you think you are gaining now, by flat-out lying, and saying that you've never claimed, what anyone can go back and see that you have?
> 
> And, in any event, if pigs had wings, would that prove that they can fly?  It's a pointless form of argument to make.  Pigs don't have wings, and women aren't in favor of being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts, and any argument based on _“What if they did/were…?”_ is nothing better than nonsense.
Click to expand...

Really? All over this thread I've been claiming that the majority of women in America are in favor of the trans cause?? Then It should be pretty ease for you to find a quote of mine and show where I've said that. My claim has always been that it is a divided issue and not one that all women oppose. I said I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of women supported it and would be interested in seeing what polls said.  I've shown polls showing a majority of women support and stated that there are others that show the opposite. So please go ahead prove me a liar.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's way off topic... Let's stay on track here. I didn't make a claim that the majority of women did support the cause, I said if. And if they did then would you accept it? Or would you still insist that it is demanding [sic] to women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have made that claim repeatedly.  It's a simple enough matter to go back over this thread,and see you claiming that women are in favor of being forced to share restrooms, locker rooms, etc., with these creepy make perverts.  What do you think you are gaining now, by flat-out lying, and saying that you've never claimed, what anyone can go back and see that you have?
> 
> And, in any event, if pigs had wings, would that prove that they can fly?  It's a pointless form of argument to make.  Pigs don't have wings, and women aren't in favor of being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts, and any argument based on _“What if they did/were…?”_ is nothing better than nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? All over this thread I've been claiming that the majority of women in America are in favor of the trans cause?? Then It should be pretty ease for you to find a quote of mine and show where I've said that. My claim has always been that it is a divided issue and not one that all women oppose. I said I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of women supported it and would be interested in seeing what polls said.  I've shown polls showing a majority of women support and stated that there are others that show the opposite. So please go ahead prove me a liar.
Click to expand...


Search Results for Query: support | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> My claim has always been that it is a divided issue and not one that all women oppose. I said I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of women supported it and would be interested in seeing what polls said.



I just took a reading off my no-bullshit commonsenseometer.  Here's the reading I got on this issue.

(those in favor of letting men use the women's facilities)= **

(those against letting men using the women's facitilties) = ************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

So, I'm pretty sure how the USSC is going to feel the public is swaying on this topic.  Just look at the thread views for this topic.  The same proportion applies to the number of people viewing the thread.  LGBT**  Normal people a bucket load...


----------



## Ame®icano

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My claim has always been that it is a divided issue and not one that all women oppose. I said I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of women supported it and would be interested in seeing what polls said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just took a reading off my no-bullshit commonsenseometer.  Here's the reading I got on this issue.
> 
> (those in favor of letting men use the women's facilities)= **
> 
> (those against letting men using the women's facitilties) = ************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> So, I'm pretty sure how the USSC is going to feel the public is swaying on this topic.  Just look at the thread views for this topic.  The same proportion applies to the number of people viewing the thread.  LGBT**  Normal people a bucket load...
Click to expand...


It's obvious and your count shows that majority would allow men into women's facilities.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's way off topic... Let's stay on track here. I didn't make a claim that the majority of women did support the cause, I said if. And if they did then would you accept it? Or would you still insist that it is demanding [sic] to women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have made that claim repeatedly.  It's a simple enough matter to go back over this thread,and see you claiming that women are in favor of being forced to share restrooms, locker rooms, etc., with these creepy make perverts.  What do you think you are gaining now, by flat-out lying, and saying that you've never claimed, what anyone can go back and see that you have?
> 
> And, in any event, if pigs had wings, would that prove that they can fly?  It's a pointless form of argument to make.  Pigs don't have wings, and women aren't in favor of being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts, and any argument based on _“What if they did/were…?”_ is nothing better than nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? All over this thread I've been claiming that the majority of women in America are in favor of the trans cause?? Then It should be pretty ease for you to find a quote of mine and show where I've said that. My claim has always been that it is a divided issue and not one that all women oppose. I said I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of women supported it and would be interested in seeing what polls said.  I've shown polls showing a majority of women support and stated that there are others that show the opposite. So please go ahead prove me a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search Results for Query: support | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

Pick one if my comments and post it. Stop being a blowhole and Prove me a liar if you're gonna call me one


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's way off topic... Let's stay on track here. I didn't make a claim that the majority of women did support the cause, I said if. And if they did then would you accept it? Or would you still insist that it is demanding [sic] to women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have made that claim repeatedly.  It's a simple enough matter to go back over this thread,and see you claiming that women are in favor of being forced to share restrooms, locker rooms, etc., with these creepy make perverts.  What do you think you are gaining now, by flat-out lying, and saying that you've never claimed, what anyone can go back and see that you have?
> 
> And, in any event, if pigs had wings, would that prove that they can fly?  It's a pointless form of argument to make.  Pigs don't have wings, and women aren't in favor of being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts, and any argument based on _“What if they did/were…?”_ is nothing better than nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? All over this thread I've been claiming that the majority of women in America are in favor of the trans cause?? Then It should be pretty ease for you to find a quote of mine and show where I've said that. My claim has always been that it is a divided issue and not one that all women oppose. I said I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of women supported it and would be interested in seeing what polls said.  I've shown polls showing a majority of women support and stated that there are others that show the opposite. So please go ahead prove me a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search Results for Query: support | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick one if my comments and post it. Stop being a blowhole and Prove me a liar if you're gonna call me one
Click to expand...


  I don't need to pick just one.  A simple search brought up several.

  In any event, it's beside the point.  You've already made it clear enough what a sorry excuse for a subhuman being you are.  You're as filthy scumbag who wouldn't even protect his own daughter from the sick perverts whose side you insist on taking.  Lying is the least of your problems, along with being so bad at it that you are so easily caught.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's way off topic... Let's stay on track here. I didn't make a claim that the majority of women did support the cause, I said if. And if they did then would you accept it? Or would you still insist that it is demanding [sic] to women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have made that claim repeatedly.  It's a simple enough matter to go back over this thread,and see you claiming that women are in favor of being forced to share restrooms, locker rooms, etc., with these creepy make perverts.  What do you think you are gaining now, by flat-out lying, and saying that you've never claimed, what anyone can go back and see that you have?
> 
> And, in any event, if pigs had wings, would that prove that they can fly?  It's a pointless form of argument to make.  Pigs don't have wings, and women aren't in favor of being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts, and any argument based on _“What if they did/were…?”_ is nothing better than nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? All over this thread I've been claiming that the majority of women in America are in favor of the trans cause?? Then It should be pretty ease for you to find a quote of mine and show where I've said that. My claim has always been that it is a divided issue and not one that all women oppose. I said I wouldn't be surprised if a majority of women supported it and would be interested in seeing what polls said.  I've shown polls showing a majority of women support and stated that there are others that show the opposite. So please go ahead prove me a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Search Results for Query: support | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick one if my comments and post it. Stop being a blowhole and Prove me a liar if you're gonna call me one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to pick just one.  A simple search brought up several.
> 
> In any event, it's beside the point.  You've already made it clear enough what a sorry excuse for a subhuman being you are.  You're as filthy scumbag who wouldn't even protect his own daughter from the sick perverts whose side you insist on taking.  Lying is the least of your problems, along with being so bad at it that you are so easily caught.
Click to expand...

Don't cop out... If you got several then pick one and paste it here. It should be easy... Your full of shit and now you got your foot in your mouth


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Don't cop out... If you got several then pick one and paste it here. It should be easy... Your full of shit and now you got your foot in your mouth



He may have confused you for Jack4jill.  It's easy to do when a group of paid schills sit in the same building blogging pro LGBT, using the same office memo of talking points.  Yes, you're each given slightly different talking points so it isn't so obvious.  But still, they bleed over because the ZEAL is similar.  A zeal for the same perverse end.  So it's easy to mistake one of you for the other.  Jack4jill was told to be more aggressive, more abusive; to demean any woman daring to object.  Your role is more "reasonable, logical".  No doubt the two of you were supposed to cover all the bases that way.  But then Jack4jill started calling ChrisL a bitch and stupid a little too much for objecting to the latest legal dogma of the Church of LGBT.  So he got himself banned.

And so, since nature abhors a vacuum, we see in your last couple of posts a new aggression.  Pretty standard stuff.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cop out... If you got several then pick one and paste it here. It should be easy... Your full of shit and now you got your foot in your mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have confused you for Jack4jill.  It's easy to do when a group of paid schills sit in the same building blogging pro LGBT, using the same office memo of talking points.  Yes, you're each given slightly different talking points so it isn't so obvious.  But still, they bleed over because the ZEAL is similar.  A zeal for the same perverse end.  So it's easy to mistake one of you for the other.  Jack4jill was told to be more aggressive, more abusive; to demean any woman daring to object.  Your role is more "reasonable, logical".  No doubt the two of you were supposed to cover all the bases that way.  But then Jack4jill started calling ChrisL a bitch and stupid a little too much for objecting to the latest legal dogma of the Church of LGBT.  So he got himself banned.
> 
> And so, since nature abhors a vacuum, we see in your last couple of posts a new aggression.  Pretty standard stuff.
Click to expand...

You do live in a fun little fantasyland don't you 

He isn't confused about who I am. He has been spreading lies about me every since we butted heads in this thread. There are a great many other things that he is definitely confused about


----------



## Silhouette

One thing none of us are confused about: that men will never use women's showers, bathrooms or locker rooms.  So, one wonders why you are still here prattling on and on about crazy men "still having a chance!" to do so.  LGBT has met its first real barrier where mental illness doesn't trump sanity.  More are to come.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cop out... If you got several then pick one and paste it here. It should be easy... Your full of shit and now you got your foot in your mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have confused you for Jack4jill.
Click to expand...


  Nope.  No confusion. A simple search brings up several examples in this thread, where this filthy subhuman, pervert-loving scumbag, Slade3200, puts forth the premise that women, in general favor being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts.  There's no reason and no need for me to elaborate further.  The proof is there for everyone to see.  And it should be no surprise.  This is the same piece of filth who is admitting that he'd be OK with his own daughter being forced to undress an shower with these perverts.  It's almost a textbook example of the _“It's OK to rape women, because women like being raped.”_ position.



Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cop out... If you got several then pick one and paste it here. It should be easy... Your full of shit and now you got your foot in your mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have confused you for Jack4jill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  No confusion.  [0]=56533&c[thread]=490633]A simple search brings up several examples in this thread, where this filthy subhuman, pervert-loving scumbag, @Slade3200, puts forth the premise that women, in general favor being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts.  There's no reason and no need for me to elaborate further.  The proof is there for everyone to see.  And it should be no surprise.  This is the same piece of filth who is admitting that he'd be OK with his own daughter being forced to undress an shower with these perverts.  It's almost a textbook example of the _“It's OK to rape women, because women like being raped.”_ position.
Click to expand...

Wheres my damn quote? Stop posting pointless links. Copy and paste my statement where I'm lying. Back up your claims. Or just admit that you are wrong and stop digging that hole you are in.

Even Sill knows your wrong and called you confused... And she thinks I'm a looney tooney


----------



## pillars

North Carolinians, in general, favor repealing HB2.  That's what matters.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cop out... If you got several then pick one and paste it here. It should be easy... Your full of shit and now you got your foot in your mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have confused you for Jack4jill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  No confusion.  [0]=56533&c[thread]=490633]A simple search brings up several examples in this thread, where this filthy subhuman, pervert-loving scumbag, @Slade3200, puts forth the premise that women, in general favor being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts.  There's no reason and no need for me to elaborate further.  The proof is there for everyone to see.  And it should be no surprise.  This is the same piece of filth who is admitting that he'd be OK with his own daughter being forced to undress an shower with these perverts.  It's almost a textbook example of the _“It's OK to rape women, because women like being raped.”_ position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wheres my damn quote? Stop posting pointless links. Copy and paste my statement where I'm lying. Back up your claims. Or just admit that you are wrong and stop digging that hole you are in.
> 
> Even Sill knows your wrong and called you confused... And she thinks I'm a looney tooney
Click to expand...


  Here are a couple, out of many…



Slade3200 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men.





Slade3200 said:


> women support the transgender cause, including rape victims.



  Looking back through those search results reminded, me, also, that you claimed, with one tip of your forked tongue, that you do not support forcing young girls to undress and shower with men, very close to where you admitted, with the other tip of your forked tongue, that you were perfectly fine with your own daughter being forced to do so. What a truly disgusting piece of filth you are.  What a horrid excuse for a man and for a father.  Any real man would fight with everything he had to protect his daughter from such perverts, but you'll gladly hand her over to them.



Slade3200 (with one tip of his forked tongue) said:


> Of course I would not support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill male pervert. Dumbest question of the day, why are you so eager for me to answer such nonesense?





Slade3200 (with the other tip of his forked tongue) said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
Click to expand...


----------



## Silhouette

Hey Bob, Slade is yearning for a strawman and a flame war to distract from the things he doesn't want to talk about.  He's almost got you there.  Don't give him the satisfaction.  That's what they're paid to do..


----------



## Silhouette

pillars said:


> North Carolinians, in general, favor repealing HB2.  That's what matters.


I'd be all in favor of a national referendum on the tranny showers/bathroom thing and gay marriage.  Bring-it-on...   Make quick work of that crap.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cop out... If you got several then pick one and paste it here. It should be easy... Your full of shit and now you got your foot in your mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have confused you for Jack4jill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  No confusion.  [0]=56533&c[thread]=490633]A simple search brings up several examples in this thread, where this filthy subhuman, pervert-loving scumbag, @Slade3200, puts forth the premise that women, in general favor being forced to share intimate facilities with creepy male perverts.  There's no reason and no need for me to elaborate further.  The proof is there for everyone to see.  And it should be no surprise.  This is the same piece of filth who is admitting that he'd be OK with his own daughter being forced to undress an shower with these perverts.  It's almost a textbook example of the _“It's OK to rape women, because women like being raped.”_ position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wheres my damn quote? Stop posting pointless links. Copy and paste my statement where I'm lying. Back up your claims. Or just admit that you are wrong and stop digging that hole you are in.
> 
> Even Sill knows your wrong and called you confused... And she thinks I'm a looney tooney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are a couple, out of many…
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that more women support the trans bathroom cause than men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> women support the transgender cause, including rape victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking back through those search results reminded, me, also, that you claimed, with one tip of your forked tongue, that you do not support forcing young girls to undress and shower with men, very close to where you admitted, with the other tip of your forked tongue, that you were perfectly fine with your own daughter being forced to do so. What a truly disgusting piece of filth you are.  What a horrid excuse for a man and for a father.  Any real man would fight with everything he had to protect his daughter from such perverts, but you'll gladly hand her over to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 (with one tip of his forked tongue) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would not support forcing a little girl to undress in front of a mentally ill male pervert. Dumbest question of the day, why are you so eager for me to answer such nonesense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 (with the other tip of his forked tongue) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your quotes do nothing to prove your point. I said I'd be willing to bet more women support than men and asked if anybody has seen stats or polls on this... Nowhere did I make a claim that this was fact.

The other quote you chose is a simple statement that both women and rape victims support the trans cause. I never said all, and also stated multiple times that they fall on both sides of the issue. I was responding to those of you that incessantly state that this is an assault on women and act like no sane female would ever support the trans cause. This is just not true.

Lastly, I said, and still say I don't support men in with the ladies. I also said, which you conveniently left out, that I, and many others, don't consider trans women the same as men. There are psychological and socialogical factors that we consider. These people who are true transgenders I do support being able to use the bathroom of their gender identity, so do many others. You warp my statement into saying that I want male perverts showering with my daughter.

If you need to lie and manipulate my words to make your arguement then that is pretty pathetic... You've proved nothing other than that you are a sad close minded hack.  Try again if you dare or grow some humility and admit you misspoke and let you frustrations get the better of you


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I don't support men in with the ladies. I also said, which you conveniently left out, that I, and many others, don't consider trans women the same as men. There are psychological and socialogical factors that we consider. These people who are true transgenders I do support being able to use the bathroom of their gender identity



And what, pray tell, is a "true transgender"?  I'm going to need to have you get a medical doctor to write out how a man is actually a woman.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support men in with the ladies. I also said, which you conveniently left out, that I, and many others, don't consider trans women the same as men. There are psychological and socialogical factors that we consider. These people who are true transgenders I do support being able to use the bathroom of their gender identity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what, pray tell, is a "true transgender"?  I'm going to need to have you get a medical doctor to write out how a man is actually a woman.
Click to expand...

Somebody who isn't pretending... Not the Strawman you all are scared is going to use the rule to molest girls in the bathroom


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what, pray tell, is a "true transgender"?  I'm going to need to have you get a medical doctor to write out how a man is actually a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody who isn't pretending... Not the Strawman you all are scared is going to use the rule to molest girls in the bathroom
Click to expand...

So, to "clarify", a "true transgender" is a man who "isn't really pretending" to be a woman, he actually IS a woman.  OK.  Got an MD to sign off on that yet?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Lastly, I said, and still say I don't support men in with the ladies. I also said, which you conveniently left out, that I, and many others, don't consider trans women the same as men…



  As a matter of undeniable, unalterable scientific fact, a “transwoman” is a man,and not a woman.  Further, a _“transwoman”_ is a mentally ill, sexually-perverted, morally-depraved man.  You cannot advocate allowing these freaks to have free access to women's intimate facilities, and at the same time, credibly deny that you advocate allowing women to be forced to share these facilities with creepy male perverts.  And that you would allow your own daughter to be forced to undress and shower with these perverts only shows you to be a piece of subhuman filth.  Any real man would do everything in his power to protect his daughter from these freaks.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what, pray tell, is a "true transgender"?  I'm going to need to have you get a medical doctor to write out how a man is actually a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody who isn't pretending... Not the Strawman you all are scared is going to use the rule to molest girls in the bathroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, to "clarify", a "true transgender" is a man who "isn't really pretending" to be a woman, he actually IS a woman.  OK.  Got an MD to sign off on that yet?
Click to expand...

I believe there are many MDs that "sign off" on that... There are even treatment processes in place... 
Gender dysphoria - Treatment - NHS Choices


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I said, and still say I don't support men in with the ladies. I also said, which you conveniently left out, that I, and many others, don't consider trans women the same as men…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unalterable scientific fact, a “transwoman” is a man,and not a woman.  Further, a _“transwoman”_ is a mentally ill, sexually-perverted, morally-depraved man.  You cannot advocate allowing these freaks to have free access to women's intimate facilities, and at the same time, credibly deny that you advocate allowing women to be forced to share these facilities with creepy male perverts.  And that you would allow your own daughter to be forced to undress and shower with these perverts only shows you to be a piece of subhuman filth.  Any real man would do everything in his power to protect his daughter from these freaks.
Click to expand...

You can stop the broken record act. I know you think you are pretty clever with your little trap questions so you can repeat the same ignorant statement, but it is ineffective. 

Transgenders exist whether you like it or not. A trans woman is very different than a man. I'd think you'd be the first to admit it. You already kind of do by all your hateful name calling i.e. Freaks, perverts etc.  they interact with our society different than men do. They have different needs than me do. These are simple points and universal. smart kids have honors classes, challenged kids have special Ed, and mentally ill people have mental institutions, there are many examples where different people have different needs and we encourage providing for these needs to foster a more healthy environment with better opportunity, fair treatment, and to keep our society on that stands for liberty and freedom. This is how our society works. 

BTW, Nice dodge and pivot by the way on your pathetic attempt to call me a liar. Ready to admit you were wrong and apologize like a man or are you going to keep swallowing your foot?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the was no way a man could possibly ever marry another man legally, right? That obviously just a man woman thing.
> 
> Things change bucko, you obviously have zero understanding or empathy for what a transgender is or goes through, which is why you will probably never understand why people support them. But in reality many people do understand and empathize. And it is a valid debate with split support. Not a small group of freaks vs all women and the rest of the world. Open your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you brought up men marrying men.  Because in no way, shape or form is the "T" component of "LGBT" getting into women's or girls' showers, locker rooms or restrooms.  Mental illness does not change anyone's biological sex.  And, birds of a feather flock together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?
Click to expand...

How is it related? Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms has nothing to do with gays and many gays detest the association.


----------



## IndependantAce

Serial rapists deserve a right to be transferred to a women's prison if they say they "feel like" a woman then.


----------



## IndependantAce

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the was no way a man could possibly ever marry another man legally, right? That obviously just a man woman thing.
> 
> Things change bucko, you obviously have zero understanding or empathy for what a transgender is or goes through, which is why you will probably never understand why people support them. But in reality many people do understand and empathize. And it is a valid debate with split support. Not a small group of freaks vs all women and the rest of the world. Open your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you brought up men marrying men.  Because in no way, shape or form is the "T" component of "LGBT" getting into women's or girls' showers, locker rooms or restrooms.  Mental illness does not change anyone's biological sex.  And, birds of a feather flock together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it related? Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms has nothing to do with gays and many gays detest the association.
Click to expand...

I think it's partly the result of people trying to equate behavioral choices with immutable characteristics.

Despite the claims there isn't any evidence that homosexuality is "genetic" or that people are "born gay". The same with transgenders. An esteemed psychiatrist recently came out and declared "sex change" as impossible, and that telling people they are born as the "wrong sex" only further confuses them.

The far left however wants to equate opposing homosexual activity, with "wanting to round up anyone who's ever engaged in a homosexual thought or act", the same with transgenders - apparently they think opposing men surgically removing their genitals or being allowed to enter girls' bathrooms is equatable to having separate water fountains for blacks and whites - that's why they've gone off the deep end and will further lose sympathy if they push this transgender issue.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Transgenders exist whether you like it or not. A trans woman is very different than a man. I'd think you'd be the first to admit it. You already kind of do by all your hateful name calling i.e. Freaks, perverts etc.



  They are not different from men.  *THEY ARE MEN, YOU IDIOT!*  They are different from normal, sane men, but they are still far more similar to sane, normal men, than they will ever be to women.





Slade3200 said:


> BTW, Nice dodge and pivot by the way on your pathetic attempt to call me a liar.



  No Dodge.  I drive a Ford, made by the only remaining great American car company that still stands for American values, and not one made by a company that survives only by crawling to Big Brother for handouts at taxpayer expense, and whoring itself out to foreign interests.



Slade3200 said:


> Ready to admit you were wrong and apologize like a man or are you going to keep swallowing your foot?



  I think it can be reliably taken as solidly-established, by now, that you are the very least person in this thread to have any standing to speak of doing anything _“like a man”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> How is it related? Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms has nothing to do with gays and many gays detest the association.
Click to expand...


  It's all part of the same dungheap of evil and perversion.


----------



## Slade3200

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the was no way a man could possibly ever marry another man legally, right? That obviously just a man woman thing.
> 
> Things change bucko, you obviously have zero understanding or empathy for what a transgender is or goes through, which is why you will probably never understand why people support them. But in reality many people do understand and empathize. And it is a valid debate with split support. Not a small group of freaks vs all women and the rest of the world. Open your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you brought up men marrying men.  Because in no way, shape or form is the "T" component of "LGBT" getting into women's or girls' showers, locker rooms or restrooms.  Mental illness does not change anyone's biological sex.  And, birds of a feather flock together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it related? Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms has nothing to do with gays and many gays detest the association.
Click to expand...

Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms?? How does that have anything to do with the conversation. If you are referring to Transgender women then your ignorance is noted...


----------



## Slade3200

IndependantAce said:


> Serial rapists deserve a right to be transferred to a women's prison if they say they "feel like" a woman then.


That is definitely something that needs to be considered in this conversation. Obviously standards need to be set up so people can't abuse the system and violate the privacy or safety of anybody else...


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> They are not different from men.  *THEY ARE MEN, YOU IDIOT!*  They are different from normal, sane men, but they are still far more similar to sane, normal men, than they will ever be to women.
> .


How are they more similar to men than women? Because they have a dick? What else? Is genitalia the only qualifying factor that characterizes men and women... No social or psychological factors? You don't see anything that could put this into a gray area? 
Are you just a simple minded person that can only see black and white?


Bob Blaylock said:


> No Dodge.  I drive a Ford, made by the only remaining great American car company that still stands for American values, and not one made by a company that survives only by crawling to Big Brother for handouts at taxpayer expense, and whoring itself out to foreign interests.


If you don't like Dodge then stop dodging, you just did it again.


Bob Blaylock said:


> I think it can be reliably taken as solidly-established, by now, that you are the very least person in this thread to have any standing to speak of doing anything _“like a man”_.


Wow, got me there!  Hows that foot tasting?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> How is it related? Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms has nothing to do with gays and many gays detest the association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all part of the same dungheap of evil and perversion.
Click to expand...

It's evil now?? Care to explain how it is evil?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not different from men.  *THEY ARE MEN, YOU IDIOT!*  They are different from normal, sane men, but they are still far more similar to sane, normal men, than they will ever be to women.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they more similar to men than women? Because they have a dick? What else? Is genitalia the only qualifying factor that characterizes men and women... No social or psychological factors? You don't see anything that could put this into a gray area?
> Are you just a simple minded person that can only see black and white?
Click to expand...


  Because by every single verifiable biological marker that distinguishes women from men, these freaks have the markers that identify them as men; and not a single verifiable scientific parameter which they have more in common with women rather than with men.

  Some things really are black & white.

  Hard science trumps wrong-wing psychobabble.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> How is it related? Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms has nothing to do with gays and many gays detest the association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all part of the same dungheap of evil and perversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's evil now?? Care to explain how it is evil?
Click to expand...


  No point trying to explain the difference between good and evil, to someone who cannot even grasp the difference between men and women.  At least not for me to attempt; as I am not a skilled _“special needs”_ teacher.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not different from men.  *THEY ARE MEN, YOU IDIOT!*  They are different from normal, sane men, but they are still far more similar to sane, normal men, than they will ever be to women.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they more similar to men than women? Because they have a dick? What else? Is genitalia the only qualifying factor that characterizes men and women... No social or psychological factors? You don't see anything that could put this into a gray area?
> Are you just a simple minded person that can only see black and white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because by every single verifiable biological marker that distinguishes women from men, these freaks have the markers that identify them as men; and not a single verifiable scientific parameter which they have more in common with women rather than with men.
> 
> Some things really are black & white.
> 
> Hard science trumps wrong-wing psychobabble.
Click to expand...

Yes you are talking about biology... I asked about psychological or sociological factors? Do you think those are just meaningless?

I'm going to keep asking for you to post that "easy to find" quote of mine that proves I'm a liar. Or just admit you were wrong and being an asshole...


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you've made your stance quite clear on the T topic. I bring up the gay marriage thing because it is a related topic which I assume you were and probably still are opposed to. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> How is it related? Perverted men barging into girls bathrooms has nothing to do with gays and many gays detest the association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all part of the same dungheap of evil and perversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's evil now?? Care to explain how it is evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No point trying to explain the difference between good and evil, to someone who cannot even grasp the difference between men and women.  At least not for me to attempt; as I am not a skilled _“special needs”_ teacher.
Click to expand...

Or you just can't rationally explain your bias... That makes sense


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Yes you are talking about biology... I asked about psychological or sociological factors? Do you think those are just meaningless?



  Yes, in this context, they are meaningless.  Sex is a matter of biology, not of “feelings” nor “identity” nor any other psychobabble nonsense.  Having a mental illness which causes you to believe that you are or should be something which, as a matter of provable fact, you are not and can not become, does not make you into that thing.



Slade3200 said:


> I'm going to keep asking for you to post that "easy to find" quote of mine that proves I'm a liar. Or just admit you were wrong and being an asshole...



  I already did, at least a few times.  Denying evidence does not make it go away.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Yes, in this context, they are meaningless.  Sex is a matter of biology, not of “feelings” nor “identity” nor any other psychobabble nonsense.  Having a mental illness which causes you to believe that you are or should be something which, as a matter of provable fact, you are not and can not become, does not make you into that thing.


Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.  People who exhibit different characteristics, abilities, or traits merit special circumstances. Its why high IQ children skip grades, and challenged kids have special ED, handicapped individuals get special parking privileges, and carpoolers get their own lanes. It's also why we have the "insanity defense" in court and two people who commit the same crime can have different sentences, one being time in a mental institution instead of jail.

I'm not saying any of the above examples are the SAME and the trans discussion but it backs up my point that special circumstances exist and there IS a gray area. Perhaps if you can understand and accept this you might be able to join the discuss. Your POV right now is on the extreme fringe and nobody is going to take you seriously. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I already did, at least a few times.  Denying evidence does not make it go away.


You did no such thing... You posted a search page of all my posts and failed to point to anything specific. Then you tried two of my quotes that didn't come close to proving your point. I easily debunked them and you went radio silent... You're full of shit.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.


There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.
Click to expand...

Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.





Silhouette said:


> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.





Slade3200 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years


So have bank robberies.  Just not legally.  And now that the problem was pushed in the public's face, the Court will come down for women's rights to privacy.  It will.  There is no prediction more solid.  Even mdk or Skylar or all the other paid "legal rebutters" for LGBT won't approach this thread and with a straight face deny that.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So have bank robberies.  Just not legally.  And now that the problem was pushed in the public's face, the Court will come down for women's rights to privacy.  It will.  There is no prediction more solid.  Even mdk or Skylar or all the other paid "legal rebutters" for LGBT won't approach this thread and with a straight face deny that.
Click to expand...

Good, then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Silhouette

Exactly.  But you do.  Because once this farce has been clarified and exposed for what it is, the other birds of a feather will come under examination, formal or informal, widespread or just within each individual, as to its true inner workings.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Exactly.  But you do.  Because once this farce has been clarified and exposed for what it is, the other birds of a feather will come under examination, formal or informal, widespread or just within each individual, as to its true inner workings.


It's not as dramatic as you make it out to be. Trans have been using the bathrooms they identify with for decades now. Nothing is going to change that. There may be a few buzzy media stories or incidents, but we aren't going to have the government police bathrooms. It is either going to be allowed under a defined law or it will not be allowed and consequences will be laid out. Either way there will not be a relevant shift in behavior. It really doesn't effect me at all, I'm just expressing my opinion about what I think is right and wrong... We shall see


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
Click to expand...


I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years





Conservative65 said:


> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.



And Slade's logic is "if a crime has been happening for years, let's just make it legal".


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
Click to expand...

I'll make some calls and see if we can get you an award


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make some calls and see if we can get you an award
Click to expand...


Not interested in an award just looking out for my family.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sex is a matter of biology fine... But we aren't just talking about sex, we are talking about how human beings interact in our society, that is called sociology.  In a civilized society, we create systems to accommodate the needs, behaviors and psychology of our people. It is a continuous and evolving system.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make some calls and see if we can get you an award
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested in an award just looking out for my family.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you will have a LGBT grandchild. We'll see if and how you look out for your family then...


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing about a man with a penis and testicles, no matter what his state of mind or "social evolving" that will give him the green light to enter behind doors marked "women" or "girls".  It ain't happening.  The sooner you get comfortable with that, the easier for you it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make some calls and see if we can get you an award
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested in an award just looking out for my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you will have a LGBT grandchild. We'll see if and how you look out for your family then...
Click to expand...


Perhaps you already do and that's why you look out for those freaks.

I have a cousin that is a G of that group.  He won't talk to me and I don't talk to him.  He asked my opinion and I told him what I thought.   Seems those that constantly whine about tolerance don't reciprocate when it comes to someone having an opinion that disagrees with what they want to hear.


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make some calls and see if we can get you an award
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested in an award just looking out for my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you will have a LGBT grandchild. We'll see if and how you look out for your family then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you already do and that's why you look out for those freaks.
> 
> I have a cousin that is a G of that group.  He won't talk to me and I don't talk to him.  He asked my opinion and I told him what I thought.   Seems those that constantly whine about tolerance don't reciprocate when it comes to someone having an opinion that disagrees with what they want to hear.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have a great healthy mature relationship... Way to go!
Are you suggesting that he be tolerant of people that call him an abnormal, perverted, faggot, freak like you've repeatedly called them?  You don't have a simple disagreement. You are a bigot that judges these people for simply being who they are. You tell them that they are sick and wrong and shouldn't have the right to openly be who they are. Try and look at the situation from the other perspective. The problem is you sir, no way around it.


----------



## JoeMoma

Many years ago when I was a freshman in college, I mistakenly walked into the women's restroom.  Chalk it up to being early in the morning.  I was on autopilot.   Long story short, I realized that there were no urinals and got the hell out of that restroom.

Well, if I ever walk into the wrong restroom again I guess I can just go ahead and do my thing.  If confronted I'll just say I'm feeling like a woman.


----------



## Slade3200

JoeMoma said:


> Many years ago when I was a freshman in college, I mistakenly walked into the women's restroom.  Chalk it up to being early in the morning.  I was on autopilot.   Long story short, I realized that there were no urinals and got the hell out of that restroom.
> 
> Well, if I ever walk into the wrong restroom again I guess I can just go ahead and do my thing.  If confronted I'll just say I'm feeling like a woman.


I'm pretty sure you are missing the point... perhaps give that college thing another try


----------



## JoeMoma

Slade3200 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was a freshman in college, I mistakenly walked into the women's restroom.  Chalk it up to being early in the morning.  I was on autopilot.   Long story short, I realized that there were no urinals and got the hell out of that restroom.
> 
> Well, if I ever walk into the wrong restroom again I guess I can just go ahead and do my thing.  If confronted I'll just say I'm feeling like a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are missing the point... perhaps give that college thing another try
Click to expand...

If I feel confortable using the ladies room, who are you to object.


----------



## deltex1

Mary Mateen could be your daughters pee pal...had not she died.


----------



## Slade3200

JoeMoma said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was a freshman in college, I mistakenly walked into the women's restroom.  Chalk it up to being early in the morning.  I was on autopilot.   Long story short, I realized that there were no urinals and got the hell out of that restroom.
> 
> Well, if I ever walk into the wrong restroom again I guess I can just go ahead and do my thing.  If confronted I'll just say I'm feeling like a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are missing the point... perhaps give that college thing another try
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel confortable using the ladies room, who are you to object.
Click to expand...

haha, are you still trying to make an intelligent argument? I'll restate... go back to school.


----------



## JoeMoma

Slade3200 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was a freshman in college, I mistakenly walked into the women's restroom.  Chalk it up to being early in the morning.  I was on autopilot.   Long story short, I realized that there were no urinals and got the hell out of that restroom.
> 
> Well, if I ever walk into the wrong restroom again I guess I can just go ahead and do my thing.  If confronted I'll just say I'm feeling like a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are missing the point... perhaps give that college thing another try
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel confortable using the ladies room, who are you to object.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, are you still trying to make an intelligent argument? I'll restate... go back to school.
Click to expand...

Sure!  I will go back to school and use the ladies restroom if I like.  Shania Twain.....you go girl.....Man, I feel like a woman.


----------



## JoeMoma

Okay. Let's get real here.  Obviously feeling like a woman, or a man saying that he feels like a woman is not enough to get entrance to use the ladies room.  However, when it comes to Transgendered, that seems to be the minimum standard to do so.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Conservative65 said:


> Not interested in an award just looking out for my family.



…As any real man, with any vestige of honor, would do, but as Slade3200 has admitted he would not do.



Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

Bob Blaylock said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in an award just looking out for my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …As any real man, with any vestige of honor, would do, but as Slade3200 has admitted he would not do.
Click to expand...


I'd change my name if I was related to Slade just so no one would make the connection.


----------



## Slade3200

JoeMoma said:


> Okay. Let's get real here.  Obviously feeling like a woman, or a man saying that he feels like a woman is not enough to get entrance to use the ladies room.  However, when it comes to Transgendered, that seems to be the minimum standard to do so.


That may be the extreme stance but I don't think it is realistic. Just as the rights stance is the birth certificate argument.  In reality there will be a compromise on both sides and definitions for "gender identity" and "trangender" will need to be defined. Since nobody is going to be monitoring bathrooms it really is pretty much a political and pointless debate.

My prediction is there will be a point in a persons transition, after consulting therapists and doctors, after living as the opposite sex in dress and appearance, that they will legally be able to change their gender on their ID. I don't think this will necessarily require surgery.  These individuals will then be able to use the bathroom of the gender defined on their IDs. That's my guess and an approach that I think is fair to both sides.


----------



## Silhouette

JoeMoma said:


> Okay. Let's get real here.  Obviously feeling like a woman, or a man saying that he feels like a woman is not enough to get entrance to use the ladies room.  However, when it comes to Transgendered, that seems to be the minimum standard to do so.


It's the only standard.  They don't even need an MD's letter or signature.  If you're a dude and you want in the ladies' showers, the Church of LGBT says all you need to do is just say so.  Self-diagnose.  Not only have they eliminated science from the American Psychological Association's public positions on key issues, they've eliminated professionals from the loop of professional-diagnosis. 

Pretty clever if you're a cult and don't want pesky facts and professionals getting in the way of expansion..


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Let's get real here.  Obviously feeling like a woman, or a man saying that he feels like a woman is not enough to get entrance to use the ladies room.  However, when it comes to Transgendered, that seems to be the minimum standard to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be the extreme stance but I don't think it is realistic. Just as the rights stance is the birth certificate argument.  In reality there will be a compromise on both sides and definitions for "gender identity" and "trangender" will need to be defined. Since nobody is going to be monitoring bathrooms it really is pretty much a political and pointless debate.
> 
> My prediction is there will be a point in a persons transition, after consulting therapists and doctors, after living as the opposite sex in dress and appearance, that they will legally be able to change their gender on their ID. I don't think this will necessarily require surgery.  These individuals will then be able to use the bathroom of the gender defined on their IDs. That's my guess and an approach that I think is fair to both sides.
Click to expand...


If no surgery and the person has a penis, I don't give a damn what they think they are.  They're male.  While no one may be monitoring restrooms, the best advice one of those you described can take is don't make the mistake of going in the women's restroom where my wife/daughters are.  That's fair.


----------



## Hossfly

This will settle any doubts as to why Obama pushed the bathroom law so hard.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Conservative65 said:


> If no surgery and the person has a penis, I don't give a damn what they think they are.  They're male.  While no one may be monitoring restrooms, the best advice one of those you described can take is don't make the mistake of going in the women's restroom where my wife/daughters are.  That's fair.



  No amount of hormone tinkering, surgical mutilation, or any other Frankensteinish procedures will ever make a man into a woman.  At most, it will turn h'orsh'/it into a eunuch, but a eunuch is still male, and has no business being in women's intimate facilities.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Just as the rights stance is the birth certificate argument.  In reality there will be a compromise on both sides and definitions for "gender identity" and "trangender" will need to be defined. Since nobody is going to be monitoring bathrooms it really is pretty much a political and pointless debate.
> 
> My prediction is there will be a point in a persons transition, after consulting therapists and doctors, after living as the opposite sex in dress and appearance, that they will legally be able to change their gender on their ID. I don't think this will necessarily require surgery.  These individuals will then be able to use the bathroom of the gender defined on their IDs. That's my guess and an approach that I think is fair to both sides.


You think MDs are going to sign off to put men with penises and testicles into women's shower facilities, dorms and bathrooms eh?  I think the MD's would fear lawsuits and shy away from doing that.  

There's no compromise, because there's no medical evidence supporting "transgender" as a real thing.  All "transgender" really means is "the medical community is afraid to confront these particular delusions in the mentally ill, so they're calling it something normal and healthy so they don't have to face the wrath of the Church of LGBT for refusing to play along".  That's what "transgender" means.  And that's not a viable explanation enough to force women to deal with dudes in their showers and locker rooms. 

Remember, we have the 17 million rape survivors' needs to consider.  And be considered they will.  So, good luck with your "compromise"!  And BTW, women are always aware of who they're with in the bathroom.  The situation will be monitored.  Even if it means parking their husband outside keeping watch on the door to apprehend any dude in a dress trying to walk in.  There will be monitoring.  Vigilante style.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the rights stance is the birth certificate argument.  In reality there will be a compromise on both sides and definitions for "gender identity" and "trangender" will need to be defined. Since nobody is going to be monitoring bathrooms it really is pretty much a political and pointless debate.
> 
> My prediction is there will be a point in a persons transition, after consulting therapists and doctors, after living as the opposite sex in dress and appearance, that they will legally be able to change their gender on their ID. I don't think this will necessarily require surgery.  These individuals will then be able to use the bathroom of the gender defined on their IDs. That's my guess and an approach that I think is fair to both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> You think MDs are going to sign off to put men with penises and testicles into women's shower facilities, dorms and bathrooms eh?  I think the MD's would fear lawsuits and shy away from doing that.
> 
> There's no compromise, because there's no medical evidence supporting "transgender" as a real thing.  All "transgender" really means is "the medical community is afraid to confront these particular delusions in the mentally ill, so they're calling it something normal and healthy so they don't have to face the wrath of the Church of LGBT for refusing to play along".  That's what "transgender" means.  And that's not a viable explanation enough to force women to deal with dudes in their showers and locker rooms.
> 
> Remember, we have the 17 million rape survivors' needs to consider.  And be considered they will.  So, good luck with your "compromise"!  And BTW, women are always aware of who they're with in the bathroom.  The situation will be monitored.  Even if it means parking their husband outside keeping watch on the door to apprehend any dude in a dress trying to walk in.  There will be monitoring.  Vigilante style.
Click to expand...

The broken record is back with the 17 million. Remember the stats I sent over showing that women and rape victims do support the trans cause? It's pretty close to 50/50 support/oppose according to most stats I found. I asked you to proved any evidence that I was wrong and you never posted a thing.

I have an idea. So you can stop speaking from a place of complete ignorance... How about you go down to a community outreach center and meet some transgenders who are seeking help. Get to know at least one. Ask questions. Meet a trans child. How about you do this so you can have an actual educated opinion about the situation?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Slade's logic is "if a crime has been happening for years, let's just make it legal".
Click to expand...


Right?  Perverts have also been installing secret toilet cameras for years.  In fact, "secret" is kinda the operative point of the whole thing.  I'm pretty sure the fact that the women being filmed didn't know they were being filmed didn't make it okay to do.


----------



## Slade3200

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Slade's logic is "if a crime has been happening for years, let's just make it legal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right?  Perverts have also been installing secret toilet cameras for years.  In fact, "secret" is kinda the operative point of the whole thing.  I'm pretty sure the fact that the women being filmed didn't know they were being filmed didn't make it okay to do.
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with anything we are talking about


----------



## Conservative65

Slade3200 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Slade's logic is "if a crime has been happening for years, let's just make it legal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right?  Perverts have also been installing secret toilet cameras for years.  In fact, "secret" is kinda the operative point of the whole thing.  I'm pretty sure the fact that the women being filmed didn't know they were being filmed didn't make it okay to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with anything we are talking about
Click to expand...


It has everything to do with it.  If you think someone born male going into a women's restroom because he thinks he's female and the law supports him doing you don't think non-confused perverts will use that excuse to get there and do those things?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> The broken record is back with the 17 million. *Remember the stats I sent over showing that women and rape victims do support the trans cause?* It's pretty close to 50/50 support/oppose



Yes, I remember the Bowie knife you stuck in and twisted in your credibility.  You might as well try to convince readers here that getting stuck with cactus needles in the ball of your foot "feels good; most people support it".


----------



## Slade3200

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but it's been happening for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing with 100% certainty.  Not one of them has done it where my wife/daughters have been while I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Slade's logic is "if a crime has been happening for years, let's just make it legal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right?  Perverts have also been installing secret toilet cameras for years.  In fact, "secret" is kinda the operative point of the whole thing.  I'm pretty sure the fact that the women being filmed didn't know they were being filmed didn't make it okay to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with anything we are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with it.  If you think someone born male going into a women's restroom because he thinks he's female and the law supports him doing you don't think non-confused perverts will use that excuse to get there and do those things?
Click to expand...

That's like saying don't sell guns because some criminals will abuse them and use them for harm. Don't let people drive because some people will drink and drive and kill others.

Criminals are criminals, focus on that and not the innocents just trying to use the bathroom.  You all use this arguement all the time in the gun debate. Don't be a hypocrite


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The broken record is back with the 17 million. *Remember the stats I sent over showing that women and rape victims do support the trans cause?* It's pretty close to 50/50 support/oppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember the Bowie knife you stuck in and twisted in your credibility.  You might as well try to convince readers here that getting stuck with cactus needles in the ball of your foot "feels good; most people support it".
Click to expand...

I produce stats from third party polls, you present bias opinion and nothing more. I haven't seen one shred of support to your credibility


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I produce stats from third party polls, you present bias opinion and nothing more. *I haven't seen one shred of support to your credibility*



Except the fully-operational common sense in every reader and participant in this debate here and elsewhere in the world who knows without guesswork that 17 million rape survivors don't want strange men showering with them behind doors marked "women".  No matter how many skewed or manufactured polls the Church of LGBT causes to be released "as truth"..


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I produce stats from third party polls, you present bias opinion and nothing more. *I haven't seen one shred of support to your credibility*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the fully-operational common sense in every reader and participant in this debate here and elsewhere in the world who knows without guesswork that 17 million rape survivors don't want strange men showering with them behind doors marked "women".  No matter how many skewed or manufactured polls the Church of LGBT causes to be released "as truth"..
Click to expand...

Just because YOU say it is common sense doesn't make it common sense. You don't post anything to back up your argument. Face it, you hold a monority view


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I produce stats from third party polls, you present bias opinion and nothing more. *I haven't seen one shred of support to your credibility*





Silhouette said:


> Except the fully-operational common sense in every reader and participant in this debate here and elsewhere in the world who knows without guesswork that 17 million rape survivors don't want strange men showering with them behind doors marked "women".  No matter how many skewed or manufactured polls the Church of LGBT causes to be released "as truth"..





Slade3200 said:


> Just because YOU say it is common sense doesn't make it common sense. You don't post anything to back up your argument. Face it, you hold a monority view



Just to be clear here....Slade is saying that it isn't common sense that 17 million rape survivors would not want strange men showering with them behind doors marked "women".  Are you done digging the grave for your credibility?  Or would you like to add a few more feet to its depth?


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I produce stats from third party polls, you present bias opinion and nothing more. *I haven't seen one shred of support to your credibility*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except the fully-operational common sense in every reader and participant in this debate here and elsewhere in the world who knows without guesswork that 17 million rape survivors don't want strange men showering with them behind doors marked "women".  No matter how many skewed or manufactured polls the Church of LGBT causes to be released "as truth"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because YOU say it is common sense doesn't make it common sense. You don't post anything to back up your argument. Face it, you hold a monority view
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to be clear here....Slade is saying that it isn't common sense that 17 million rape survivors would not want strange men showering with them behind doors marked "women".  Are you done digging the grave for your credibility?  Or would you like to add a few more feet to its depth?
Click to expand...

If we are being clear then lets be truthful as well... My stance has always been that not ALL women or rape victims feel the same as you state. It is a split field. I've posted links showing 250 different womens groups that denounce the politicalization of this in their name like you are doing. They support the trans cause. I've posted polls showing a split field, some with the majority of women supporting the trans cause and others with the majority opposing it.

You've commented that 99.9% of women oppose it based on your sense from people you've spoken to on Facebook on this forum.

So if we are speaking to credibility, I think its pretty obvious who is being fair/objective and who is being bias in their statements.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Yes, you.  

I'd like to see a panel of women rape survivors, hundreds of them if you like for better accuracy, being asked not just about bathrooms with private stalls, but also about the same legal access that must be granted to men to use women's showers, locker rooms, dorms and any other area behind doors marked "women".  I'd like to see their answers one by one.  Wouldn't you?  No?  That's what I thought..

The polls you're citing...they JUST asked about unisex bathrooms, didn't they?  Probably single-occupancy too.  Nothing like only part of the story in "poll results say..."...


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Yes, you.
> 
> I'd like to see a panel of women rape survivors, hundreds of them if you like for better accuracy, being asked not just about bathrooms with private stalls, but also about the same legal access that must be granted to men to use women's showers, locker rooms, dorms and any other area behind doors marked "women".  I'd like to see their answers one by one.  Wouldn't you?  No?  That's what I thought..
> 
> The polls you're citing...they JUST asked about unisex bathrooms, didn't they?  Probably single-occupancy too.  Nothing like only part of the story in "poll results say..."...


Of course i'd like to see hear from everybody about this issue... What in the world makes you think that I am uninterested in hearing the opinions of all people... especially those that have legitimate fears/concerns. I've done research and found testimonies from both sides.

Here is a woman sexual assault survivor that supports the LGBT and their bathroom cause:
A Sexual Assault Survivor Explains The Hypocrisy Behind Anti-LGBT "Bathroom Bill" Proponents

Here is a woman that is against it.
Rape Survivor Calls Out 'Emotional Manipulation' Of Trans-Bathroom Debate

Both have valid arguments. You obviously agree with the later but seem to be in denial that there is an opposing point of view from women AND sexual assault survivors.  You are just wrong, its there in black and white along with the other links i've provided.  Show me a poll or anything that supports all or even a large majority of women that support your claims... Show me anything!!  It is a divided issue.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Show me a poll or anything that supports all or even a large majority of women that support your claims... Show me anything!!  It is a divided issue.



Yeah, divided.... like .000001% vs 99.999999%

Don't need to show that water is wet bro.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a poll or anything that supports all or even a large majority of women that support your claims... Show me anything!!  It is a divided issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, divided.... like .000001% vs 99.999999%
> 
> Don't need to show that water is wet bro.
Click to expand...

If its so obvious then it should be very easy to prove... so why can't you do it?


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a poll or anything that supports all or even a large majority of women that support your claims... Show me anything!!  It is a divided issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, divided.... like .000001% vs 99.999999%
> 
> Don't need to show that water is wet bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its so obvious then it should be very easy to prove... so why can't you do it?
Click to expand...

And we've got radio silence again... Shocking!


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> If its so obvious then it should be very easy to prove... so why can't you do it?



Nice stink bait.  This catfish ain't bitin'.  At the end of the day the only proof I need will be the Court determination that men cannot use facilities behind doors marked "women"...no matter what the voices in their head are telling them.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its so obvious then it should be very easy to prove... so why can't you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stink bait.  This catfish ain't bitin'.  At the end of the day the only proof I need will be the Court determination that men cannot use facilities behind doors marked "women"...no matter what the voices in their head are telling them.
Click to expand...

Seriously, why is it bait? I state my opinion and post links to show others that share that opinion. You state your opinion like it is fact and post nothing to back it up, then you call me a liar... See the problem? Why can't you show anything that supports your statements?

Just admit you were wrong and over exaggerating


----------



## Silhouette

I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.


THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.


----------



## Silhouette

Showers.  Strange men in women's showers.  Dance around, lunatic.  Dance with your lie until you collapse from fatigue.  Then, accept it will never happen.  The USSC will find for women on this one.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Showers.  Strange men in women's showers.  Dance around, lunatic.  Dance with your lie until you collapse from fatigue.  Then, accept it will never happen.  The USSC will find for women on this one.


Why do you keep dodging? It is soooo obvious so show ANYTHING that backs up your statement, it should be easy... Why can't you answer the question?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Why do you keep dodging? It is soooo obvious so show ANYTHING that backs up your statement, it should be easy... Why can't you answer the question?



Because answering the question "is water wet" is a waste of time.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
Click to expand...


  Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof.

  I think it's just plain common sense, and common decency, to assume that women, in general, wouldn't be OK with sharing showers, dressing rooms, restrooms, and such, with strange men; to the degree that claiming any large portion of them would be OK with that rather obviously constitutes an extraordinary claim.

  You're the one claiming that women would be OK with this; the burden is on you to support that claim with proof that is sufficiently extraordinary to support so extraordinary a claim.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep dodging? It is soooo obvious so show ANYTHING that backs up your statement, it should be easy... Why can't you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because answering the question "is water wet" is a waste of time.
Click to expand...


  Especially when arguing with someone who insist that water is dry, demands proof to the contrary, and then refuses to see any proof that is offered.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep dodging? It is soooo obvious so show ANYTHING that backs up your statement, it should be easy... Why can't you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because answering the question "is water wet" is a waste of time.
Click to expand...

Look how much time youve wasted on trying to dodge it. Open your eyes and learn a little


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof.
> 
> I think it's just plain common sense, and common decency, to assume that women, in general, wouldn't be OK with sharing showers, dressing rooms, restrooms, and such, with strange men; to the degree that claiming any large portion of them would be OK with that rather obviously constitutes an extraordinary claim.
> 
> You're the one claiming that women would be OK with this; the burden is on you to support that claim with proof that is sufficiently extraordinary to support so extraordinary a claim.
Click to expand...

I have supported it multiple times with many different polls, interviews and testimonies. You all ha e done nothing to the contrary


----------



## Silhouette

Your polls are lies.  You won't post the questions asked of women in them.  You won't, for example, expose that women were likely asked about unisex bathrooms which already exist.  You won't post that they were not asked if they felt the same about exclusively women's restrooms, showers, locker rooms and all the rest.  So, YOU are the one not proving up.  I can only rebut a poll if I know where it was surveyed and exactly, verbatim, which questions were asked.  Otherwise just blurting out results in a blanket way "women approve of men using the same bathroom" has no meaning other than false propaganda.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Your polls are lies.  You won't post the questions asked of women in them.  You won't, for example, expose that women were likely asked about unisex bathrooms which already exist.  You won't post that they were not asked if they felt the same about exclusively women's restrooms, showers, locker rooms and all the rest.  So, YOU are the one not proving up.  I can only rebut a poll if I know where it was surveyed and exactly, verbatim, which questions were asked.  Otherwise just blurting out results in a blanket way "women approve of men using the same bathroom" has no meaning other than false propaganda.


I just do simple searches and post the results of what I find. I've posted links to articles that both support and oppose my point. If you think what I've posted are lies then counter it with polls, links that you consider the truth. Show us the results when the "appropriate" questions are asked.

Ohh wait, you can't because you can't find anything to back up your point.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Your polls are lies.  You won't post the questions asked of women in them.  You won't, for example, expose that women were likely asked about unisex bathrooms which already exist.  You won't post that they were not asked if they felt the same about exclusively women's restrooms, showers, locker rooms and all the rest.  So, YOU are the one not proving up.  I can only rebut a poll if I know where it was surveyed and exactly, verbatim, which questions were asked.  Otherwise just blurting out results in a blanket way "women approve of men using the same bathroom" has no meaning other than false propaganda.





Slade3200 said:


> I just do simple searches and post the results of what I find. I've posted links to articles that both support and oppose my point. If you think what I've posted are lies then counter it with polls, links that you consider the truth. Show us the results when the "appropriate" questions are asked.
> 
> Ohh wait, you can't because you can't find anything to back up your point.



I want you to post the exact questions the polls asked.  If you can't, you can't.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your polls are lies.  You won't post the questions asked of women in them.  You won't, for example, expose that women were likely asked about unisex bathrooms which already exist.  You won't post that they were not asked if they felt the same about exclusively women's restrooms, showers, locker rooms and all the rest.  So, YOU are the one not proving up.  I can only rebut a poll if I know where it was surveyed and exactly, verbatim, which questions were asked.  Otherwise just blurting out results in a blanket way "women approve of men using the same bathroom" has no meaning other than false propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just do simple searches and post the results of what I find. I've posted links to articles that both support and oppose my point. If you think what I've posted are lies then counter it with polls, links that you consider the truth. Show us the results when the "appropriate" questions are asked.
> 
> Ohh wait, you can't because you can't find anything to back up your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want you to post the exact questions the polls asked.  If you can't, you can't.
Click to expand...

Still dodging I see... How about this, since I listed multiple links, multiple times and you have yet to post anything but opinion. You post something that shows mass support of your argument and ill respond in kind. I'm not doing all the work for you anymore so you can dodge and play critic


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
Click to expand...

Dude....at the end of the day....a man invading the showers of women is *wrong*. It is dead *wrong*. It is horribly *wrong*. What the _fuck_ is wrong with _you_ that you need that explained to you? Are you hoping to watch women shower by force since they won't do it for you voluntarily? Are you hoping to have easier access to rape them? What is the deal? Your position is so insanely fucking irrational that it's impossible for a rational person to wrap their head around it without some kind of logical explanation from you (such as you're just desperate to watch women shower without their consent).


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude....at the end of the day....a man invading the showers of women is *wrong*. It is dead *wrong*. It is horribly *wrong*. What the _fuck_ is wrong with _you_ that you need that explained to you? Are you hoping to watch women shower by force since they won't do it for you voluntarily? Are you hoping to have easier access to rape them? What is the deal? Your position is so insanely fucking irrational that it's impossible for a rational person to wrap their head around it without some kind of logical explanation from you (such as you're just desperate to watch women shower without their consent).
Click to expand...

Nobody wants men to do that. You don't seem to understand anything about transgenders, which means you don't really know what you're talking about


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude....at the end of the day....a man invading the showers of women is *wrong*. It is dead *wrong*. It is horribly *wrong*. What the _fuck_ is wrong with _you_ that you need that explained to you? Are you hoping to watch women shower by force since they won't do it for you voluntarily? Are you hoping to have easier access to rape them? What is the deal? Your position is so insanely fucking irrational that it's impossible for a rational person to wrap their head around it without some kind of logical explanation from you (such as you're just desperate to watch women shower without their consent).
Click to expand...


  You're asking that of a subhuman scumbag who has admitted that he would not even protect his own daughter from the perverts whose side he is taking.  Obviously, there is much, much more wrong with him that is covered in your tirade.



Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of unalterable, undeniable biological fact, “Jazz” is a teenage boy.
> 
> Would you be OK with having your daughter forced to undress and shower with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude....at the end of the day....a man invading the showers of women is *wrong*. It is dead *wrong*. It is horribly *wrong*. What the _fuck_ is wrong with _you_ that you need that explained to you? Are you hoping to watch women shower by force since they won't do it for you voluntarily? Are you hoping to have easier access to rape them? What is the deal? Your position is so insanely fucking irrational that it's impossible for a rational person to wrap their head around it without some kind of logical explanation from you (such as you're just desperate to watch women shower without their consent).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody wants men to do that. You don't seem to understand anything about transgenders, which means you don't really know what you're talking about
Click to expand...

A man has *no* business being in women's facilities and a woman has *no* business being in men's facilities. You have no leg to stand on here and can't even make a rational case for your absurd position. All you can say is "you don't understand transgenders".

Well - let's simplify this for you. _Fuck_ transgenders. Their problem is _their_ problem. Their severe mental health issue which they refuse to address and get help for is *not* socities problem, nor will society bend to the 0.3% of mentally ill.


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude....at the end of the day....a man invading the showers of women is *wrong*. It is dead *wrong*. It is horribly *wrong*. What the _fuck_ is wrong with _you_ that you need that explained to you? Are you hoping to watch women shower by force since they won't do it for you voluntarily? Are you hoping to have easier access to rape them? What is the deal? Your position is so insanely fucking irrational that it's impossible for a rational person to wrap their head around it without some kind of logical explanation from you (such as you're just desperate to watch women shower without their consent).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody wants men to do that. You don't seem to understand anything about transgenders, which means you don't really know what you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man has *no* business being in women's facilities and a woman has *no* business being in men's facilities. You have no leg to stand on here and can't even make a rational case for your absurd position. All you can say is "you don't understand transgenders".
> 
> Well - let's simplify this for you. _Fuck_ transgenders. Their problem is _their_ problem. Their severe mental health issue which they refuse to address and get help for is *not* socities problem, nor will society bend to the 0.3% of mentally ill.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we've heard you all say that about women, then blacks, then gays, and now transgenders... and we know how it all eventually turns out. There's always a portion of this country thats a little behind the curve. You'll catch up.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Yeah, we've heard you all say that about women, then blacks, then gays, and now transgenders... and we know how it all eventually turns out. There's always a portion of this country thats [sic] a little behind the curve. You'll catch up.



  Right.

  Because being female or black is exactly the same thing as being a mentally-ill, morally-depraved sex pervert.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel 100% confident that if asked if strange men share showers with them behind doors marked "women", well over 99% of the 17 million rape survivors woulds say this was absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN PROVE IT! Many many people out there have asked those questions, there are articles, surveys, interviews and polls.... Go find the most right wing conservative poll out there. Show us the results. Face it.... You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude....at the end of the day....a man invading the showers of women is *wrong*. It is dead *wrong*. It is horribly *wrong*. What the _fuck_ is wrong with _you_ that you need that explained to you? Are you hoping to watch women shower by force since they won't do it for you voluntarily? Are you hoping to have easier access to rape them? What is the deal? Your position is so insanely fucking irrational that it's impossible for a rational person to wrap their head around it without some kind of logical explanation from you (such as you're just desperate to watch women shower without their consent).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody wants men to do that. You don't seem to understand anything about transgenders, which means you don't really know what you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man has *no* business being in women's facilities and a woman has *no* business being in men's facilities. You have no leg to stand on here and can't even make a rational case for your absurd position. All you can say is "you don't understand transgenders".
> 
> Well - let's simplify this for you. _Fuck_ transgenders. Their problem is _their_ problem. Their severe mental health issue which they refuse to address and get help for is *not* socities problem, nor will society bend to the 0.3% of mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we've heard you all say that about women, then blacks, then gays, and now transgenders... and we know how it all eventually turns out. There's always a portion of this country thats a little behind the curve. You'll catch up.
Click to expand...

Ohhhhh......I see. "Progress". So after you make it ok for men to invade the facilities of women, the next thing you'll tell us is how it's ok to molest children and that the rest of us are just "behind the curve".


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we've heard you all say that about women, then blacks, then gays, and now transgenders... and we know how it all eventually turns out. There's always a portion of this country thats [sic] a little behind the curve. You'll catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> Because being female or black is exactly the same thing as being a mentally-ill, morally-depraved sex pervert.
Click to expand...

The funny thing is - nobody is denying transgenders access to a bathroom. We're simply saying they must use the correct bathroom. Only an _idiot_ would find a problem with that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> The funny thing is - nobody is denying transgenders access to a bathroom. We're simply saying they must use the correct bathroom. Only an _idiot_ would find a problem with that.



  I'm not sure that _“idiot”_ is the right word.  Intellect and moral character are not the same thing, and a deficiency of one of these doesn't necessarily correlate with a deficiency in the other.

  Though there may be some intellectual deficiency involved as well, inasmuch as those who push this crap may not have fully considered the consequences thereof; this is primarily an issue arising out of lack of moral character, rather than out of lack of intellect.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is - nobody is denying transgenders access to a bathroom. We're simply saying they must use the correct bathroom. Only an _idiot_ would find a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that _“idiot”_ is the right word.  Intellect and moral character are not the same thing, and a deficiency of one of these doesn't necessarily correlate with a deficiency in the other.
> 
> Though there may be some intellectual deficiency involved as well, inasmuch as those who push this crap may not have fully considered the consequences thereof; this is primarily an issue arising out of lack of moral character, rather than out of lack of intellect.
Click to expand...

Yeah because myself as a straight white male has so much vested in this law... I"m just trying to corrupt the masses with my evil plan that provides no personal gain whatsoever, is that what you think? Or perhaps I just have a different perspective and am just voicing what I think is right, fair and just... perhaps i'm not out to get or corrupt anybody. Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is - nobody is denying transgenders access to a bathroom. We're simply saying they must use the correct bathroom. Only an _idiot_ would find a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that _“idiot”_ is the right word.  Intellect and moral character are not the same thing, and a deficiency of one of these doesn't necessarily correlate with a deficiency in the other.
> 
> Though there may be some intellectual deficiency involved as well, inasmuch as those who push this crap may not have fully considered the consequences thereof; this is primarily an issue arising out of lack of moral character, rather than out of lack of intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because myself as a straight white male has so much vested in this law... I"m just trying to corrupt the masses with my evil plan that provides no personal gain whatsoever, is that what you think? Or perhaps I just have a different perspective and am just voicing what I think is right, fair and just... perhaps i'm not out to get or corrupt anybody. Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?
Click to expand...

Yeah....it's only "fair" to force women into showers with men.


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is - nobody is denying transgenders access to a bathroom. We're simply saying they must use the correct bathroom. Only an _idiot_ would find a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that _“idiot”_ is the right word.  Intellect and moral character are not the same thing, and a deficiency of one of these doesn't necessarily correlate with a deficiency in the other.
> 
> Though there may be some intellectual deficiency involved as well, inasmuch as those who push this crap may not have fully considered the consequences thereof; this is primarily an issue arising out of lack of moral character, rather than out of lack of intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because myself as a straight white male has so much vested in this law... I"m just trying to corrupt the masses with my evil plan that provides no personal gain whatsoever, is that what you think? Or perhaps I just have a different perspective and am just voicing what I think is right, fair and just... perhaps i'm not out to get or corrupt anybody. Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....it's only "fair" to force women into showers with men.
Click to expand...

You are such a simple fellow... It's pretty easy dude, Somebody that looks like a girl, dresses like a girl, acts like a girl, and truly identifies as a girl is going to use the womens restroom (and vice versa) its been happening for years and will continue to happen. Nobody is going to check to see if they have junk in their pants.  If they or anybody else does something inappropriate in the bathroom they will be breaking the law and should suffer the consequences.  It shouldn't be as big of an issue as yall are making it out to be... but by all means continue your rants...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?



  If you were a good person, then you would not be in favor of allowing women to be forced to share restrooms, showers, and such, with creepy male perverts.  A good man would certainly not be OK with his own daughter being so forced, as you have admitted.

  That is an evil position, that can only be held by an evil person.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is - nobody is denying transgenders access to a bathroom. We're simply saying they must use the correct bathroom. Only an _idiot_ would find a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that _“idiot”_ is the right word.  Intellect and moral character are not the same thing, and a deficiency of one of these doesn't necessarily correlate with a deficiency in the other.
> 
> Though there may be some intellectual deficiency involved as well, inasmuch as those who push this crap may not have fully considered the consequences thereof; this is primarily an issue arising out of lack of moral character, rather than out of lack of intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because myself as a straight white male has so much vested in this law... I"m just trying to corrupt the masses with my evil plan that provides no personal gain whatsoever, is that what you think? Or perhaps I just have a different perspective and am just voicing what I think is right, fair and just... perhaps i'm not out to get or corrupt anybody. Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....it's only "fair" to force women into showers with men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a simple fellow... It's pretty easy dude, Somebody that looks like a girl, dresses like a girl, acts like a girl, and truly identifies as a girl is going to use the womens restroom (and vice versa) its been happening for years and will continue to happen. Nobody is going to check to see if they have junk in their pants.  If they or anybody else does something inappropriate in the bathroom they will be breaking the law and should suffer the consequences.  It shouldn't be as big of an issue as yall are making it out to be... but by all means continue your rants...
Click to expand...

Biology dictates whether you are a man or a woman simpleton...*not* the thoughts of a severely mentally ill person.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a good person, then you would not be in favor of allowing women to be forced to share restrooms, showers, and such, with creepy male perverts.  A good man would certainly not be OK with his own daughter being so forced, as you have admitted.
> 
> That is an evil position, that can only be held by an evil person.
Click to expand...

I guess by your standards I'm evil then.


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is - nobody is denying transgenders access to a bathroom. We're simply saying they must use the correct bathroom. Only an _idiot_ would find a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that _“idiot”_ is the right word.  Intellect and moral character are not the same thing, and a deficiency of one of these doesn't necessarily correlate with a deficiency in the other.
> 
> Though there may be some intellectual deficiency involved as well, inasmuch as those who push this crap may not have fully considered the consequences thereof; this is primarily an issue arising out of lack of moral character, rather than out of lack of intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because myself as a straight white male has so much vested in this law... I"m just trying to corrupt the masses with my evil plan that provides no personal gain whatsoever, is that what you think? Or perhaps I just have a different perspective and am just voicing what I think is right, fair and just... perhaps i'm not out to get or corrupt anybody. Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....it's only "fair" to force women into showers with men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a simple fellow... It's pretty easy dude, Somebody that looks like a girl, dresses like a girl, acts like a girl, and truly identifies as a girl is going to use the womens restroom (and vice versa) its been happening for years and will continue to happen. Nobody is going to check to see if they have junk in their pants.  If they or anybody else does something inappropriate in the bathroom they will be breaking the law and should suffer the consequences.  It shouldn't be as big of an issue as yall are making it out to be... but by all means continue your rants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biology dictates whether you are a man or a woman simpleton...*not* the thoughts of a severely mentally ill person.
Click to expand...

That's fine, I won't tell you that you are wrong... I just use a looser definition


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a good person, then you would not be in favor of allowing women to be forced to share restrooms, showers, and such, with creepy male perverts.  A good man would certainly not be OK with his own daughter being so forced, as you have admitted.
> 
> That is an evil position, that can only be held by an evil person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess by your standards I'm evil then.
Click to expand...


  By any rational standard, a man who will not even protect his own daughter from such perverts is a very evil person.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm even a good person who is loved and respected by many... Wouldn't that be crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a good person, then you would not be in favor of allowing women to be forced to share restrooms, showers, and such, with creepy male perverts.  A good man would certainly not be OK with his own daughter being so forced, as you have admitted.
> 
> That is an evil position, that can only be held by an evil person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess by your standards I'm evil then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By any rational standard, a man who will not even protect his own daughter from such perverts is a very evil person.
Click to expand...

Yes you've made your point you can rest easy now


----------



## P@triot

So much for the false liberal narrative that facilitating the fantasies of the mentally ill will cure their mental condition. As conservatives have *accurately* stated - these people are still a disaster and still commit suicide and other heinous acts.

Playing into the fantasies of the mentally ill is not a cure and it is not helpful. These people need to be treated.

Source: Chelsea Manning hospitalized after apparent suicide attempt - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## P@triot

It's remarkable how wrong liberals are through out history and how accurate conservatives have been in predicting exactly what will happen....

Man arrested after allegedly filming girls in Target dressing room


----------



## P@triot

It's remarkable how wrong liberals are through out history and how accurate conservatives have been in predicting _exactly_ what will happen....

I told you so, it was just a matter of time. Target is putting their customers at risk—and their shareholders. I wouldn’t be surprised if people started dumping their stock, and they should! A transgender person—in this case a man dressed as a woman—went into a Target women’s dressing room in Idaho where he began to take pictures of an 18-year-old girl undressing in the stall next to him. After the victim’s mother confronted him, he ran out the door; but the mother ran after him demanding the pictures be deleted. Target is the one inviting sexual perverts into their stores. Shame on Target, and shame on their CEO & Chairman of the Board Brian Cornell!

Documents detail alleged voyeurism incident at Ammon Target - East Idaho News


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> It's remarkable how wrong liberals are through out history and how accurate conservatives have been in predicting _exactly_ what will happen....
> 
> I told you so, it was just a matter of time. Target is putting their customers at risk—and their shareholders. I wouldn’t be surprised if people started dumping their stock, and they should! A transgender person—in this case a man dressed as a woman—went into a Target women’s dressing room in Idaho where he began to take pictures of an 18-year-old girl undressing in the stall next to him. After the victim’s mother confronted him, he ran out the door; but the mother ran after him demanding the pictures be deleted. Target is the one inviting sexual perverts into their stores. Shame on Target, and shame on their CEO & Chairman of the Board Brian Cornell!
> 
> Documents detail alleged voyeurism incident at Ammon Target - East Idaho News


Wouldn't conservatives fight for a person or businesses right to manage their bathrooms as they see fit? If Target wants to let donkeys and monkeys shit in the same hole then why would you want the government stopping it??  What exactly is the point you are trying to make?


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's remarkable how wrong liberals are through out history and how accurate conservatives have been in predicting _exactly_ what will happen....
> 
> I told you so, it was just a matter of time. Target is putting their customers at risk—and their shareholders. I wouldn’t be surprised if people started dumping their stock, and they should! A transgender person—in this case a man dressed as a woman—went into a Target women’s dressing room in Idaho where he began to take pictures of an 18-year-old girl undressing in the stall next to him. After the victim’s mother confronted him, he ran out the door; but the mother ran after him demanding the pictures be deleted. Target is the one inviting sexual perverts into their stores. Shame on Target, and shame on their CEO & Chairman of the Board Brian Cornell!
> 
> Documents detail alleged voyeurism incident at Ammon Target - East Idaho News
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't conservatives fight for a person or businesses right to manage their bathrooms as they see fit? If Target wants to let donkeys and monkeys shit in the same hole then why would you want the government stopping it??  What exactly is the point you are trying to make?
Click to expand...

Absolutely. We all affirm Targets right to manage their restrooms as they see fit. Just as we all affirm our right not to shop at Target.

What point am I trying to make? I'm simply illustrating the astounding ignorance of liberals. Only an absolute idiot would make the case that granting mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators access to victims is a positive thing. Conservatives accurately predicted this is *exactly* what would happen (just like we did with Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, Obamacare, tax hikes, regulations, and every other idiotic liberal idea) while liberals sat there like dumb monkeys jumping around like morons insisting how great it would be.


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Only an absolute idiot would make the case that granting mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators access to victims is a positive thing


Explain yourself with this rediculous line... Are you implying that all transgenders are sexually deviant predictors? Either way, wouldn't you still be imposing that risk on both boys and girls regardless of which bathroom they were in?


----------



## Neotrotsky

*Men in women's bathrooms*

maybe all those gay rumors about Obama are true?


----------



## Neotrotsky




----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an absolute idiot would make the case that granting mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators access to victims is a positive thing
> 
> 
> 
> Explain yourself with this rediculous line... Are you implying that all transgenders are sexually deviant predictors? Either way, wouldn't you still be imposing that risk on both boys and girls regardless of which bathroom they were in?
Click to expand...


The thing is, as was mentioned countless times in this thread, that now a man (ANY man) can simply put on a dress and enter a ladies room, and there is nothing that can be done about it as long as he claims he feels like a woman.  How can you NOT see where this will lead to problems?  Perhaps because you are a man you don't realize this, but there are a LOT of perverts out there who WILL take advantage of the situation!!!


----------



## buckeye45_73

P@triot said:


> It's remarkable how wrong liberals are through out history and how accurate conservatives have been in predicting exactly what will happen....
> 
> Man arrested after allegedly filming girls in Target dressing room




It's ok, if he rapes her, Clinton will get him off


----------



## Slade3200

ChrisL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an absolute idiot would make the case that granting mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators access to victims is a positive thing
> 
> 
> 
> Explain yourself with this rediculous line... Are you implying that all transgenders are sexually deviant predictors? Either way, wouldn't you still be imposing that risk on both boys and girls regardless of which bathroom they were in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is, as was mentioned countless times in this thread, that now a man (ANY man) can simply put on a dress and enter a ladies room, and there is nothing that can be done about it as long as he claims he feels like a woman.  How can you NOT see where this will lead to problems?  Perhaps because you are a man you don't realize this, but there are a LOT of perverts out there who WILL take advantage of the situation!!!
Click to expand...

Agreed... I have no problem with standards being set up. I just don't like the hateful talk that many opposers spew


----------



## buckeye45_73

Slade3200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an absolute idiot would make the case that granting mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators access to victims is a positive thing
> 
> 
> 
> Explain yourself with this rediculous line... Are you implying that all transgenders are sexually deviant predictors? Either way, wouldn't you still be imposing that risk on both boys and girls regardless of which bathroom they were in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is, as was mentioned countless times in this thread, that now a man (ANY man) can simply put on a dress and enter a ladies room, and there is nothing that can be done about it as long as he claims he feels like a woman.  How can you NOT see where this will lead to problems?  Perhaps because you are a man you don't realize this, but there are a LOT of perverts out there who WILL take advantage of the situation!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed... I have no problem with standards being set up. I just don't like the hateful talk that many opposers spew
Click to expand...



We had those....this was an issue that was used to divide people....moon had issues with bathrooms until Obama and the gaystopo


----------



## P@triot

Indisputable proof that "transgender" is in *fact* a serious mental disorder and not some normal thing to be accepted, embraced, and supported. Transgender people need mental healthcare - *not* celebrations and accommodations:

Woman Identifies As Blind, So Guess What She Did To Herself?


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Indisputable proof that "transgender" is in *fact* a serious mental disorder and not some normal thing to be accepted, embraced, and supported. Transgender people need mental healthcare - *not* celebrations and accommodations:
> 
> Woman Identifies As Blind, So Guess What She Did To Herself?


Or medically-assisted amputation of healthy organs, leaving them disabled and mutilated.  There will come a day when these MDs will be rounded up and thrown in prison.  I hope they like the $$ racket while it lasts...


----------



## P@triot

This made me smile. I would so _love_ to see this disgusting progressive company go out of business...

Target's Transgender-Friendly Bathroon Policy Is Costing It $20 Million


----------



## Silhouette

I'd like to see people notice that 1. Target boycott got 1.4 million signatures, they're tanking as a result and 2. There are almost 60,000 views on this thread.

Somewhere, somehow, I can see a political strategist mathematician with his fingers in his ears going _"la la la la la la la...I can't HEAR you...la la la la"_


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> I'd like to see people notice that 1. Target boycott got 1.4 million signatures, they're tanking as a result and 2. There are almost 60,000 views on this thread.
> 
> Somewhere, somehow, I can see a political strategist mathematician with his fingers in his ears going _"la la la la la la la...I can't HEAR you...la la la la"_


I started a thread a long time ago called "Nothing Generates Unemployment Like Liberal Policy". This is just another prime example. I wonder how many people have already lost their job because of this profoundly idiotic political correctness and how many more will because of this profoundly idiotic political correctness?


----------



## Silhouette

Yes, the poor employees who depended on their Target jobs...now facing unemployment because you know...deranged men have to use women's rooms.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> I'd like to see people notice that 1. Target boycott got 1.4 million signatures, they're tanking as a result and 2. There are almost 60,000 views on this thread.
> 
> Somewhere, somehow, I can see a political strategist mathematician with his fingers in his ears going _"la la la la la la la...I can't HEAR you...la la la la"_


How do you define "tanking"?  Look at Targets stock over the past 5+ years it is doing just fine and the only thing that is really effecting it is the rise of ecommerce and companies like Amazon.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see people notice that 1. Target boycott got 1.4 million signatures, they're tanking as a result and 2. There are almost 60,000 views on this thread.
> 
> Somewhere, somehow, I can see a political strategist mathematician with his fingers in his ears going _"la la la la la la la...I can't HEAR you...la la la la"_
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define "tanking"?  Look at Targets stock over the past 5+ years it is doing just fine and the only thing that is really effecting it is the rise of ecommerce and companies like Amazon.
Click to expand...

Boy...there is some real irony. The _exact_ "la la la la la...I can't hear you" that Silhouette predicted!


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> How do you define "tanking"?  Look at Targets stock over the past 5+ years it is doing just fine and the only thing that is really effecting it is the rise of ecommerce and companies like Amazon.


Did you ever notice that with you liberals - _everything_ in the world is one odd, bizarre, and unfortunate "coincidence". When Barack Obama sends an unidentified plane stacked with $400 million in cash in the middle of the night on the same day that our hostages are released from Iran, it is _just_ a "coincidence". When healthcare costs skyrocket after Obamacare is implemented, it is _just_ a "coincidence". When Target's stock tanks, their business plummets, they close stores, and they are forced to drop $20 million in a desperate stop-gap measure, it is _just_ a "coincidence".

I can't tell if the facts are so overwhelming, you people aren't capable of coming up with a better lie, or if you've fought the facts for so long that you're beaten down and exhausted to the point that you're simply too lazy to attempt to come up with better lies.


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see people notice that 1. Target boycott got 1.4 million signatures, they're tanking as a result and 2. There are almost 60,000 views on this thread.
> 
> Somewhere, somehow, I can see a political strategist mathematician with his fingers in his ears going _"la la la la la la la...I can't HEAR you...la la la la"_
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define "tanking"?  Look at Targets stock over the past 5+ years it is doing just fine and the only thing that is really effecting it is the rise of ecommerce and companies like Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy...there is some real irony. The _exact_ "la la la la la...I can't hear you" that Silhouette predicted!
Click to expand...

*DONALD TRUMP CAITLYN CAN USE ANY BATHROOM SHE WANTS*

*Donald Trump is a progressive on transgender issues ... saying the trans community is welcome to use any bathroom in his slew of buildings.

Donald was on "Today" when Matt posed the question ... if Caitlyn walked into the Trump Tower, what bathroom could she use?

Trump not only opened the bathroom door, he went the extra mile, saying it would be discriminatory to create a bathroom specifically for the trans community.
Donald Trump -- Caitlyn Jenner Can Use Any Bathroom She Wants (VIDEO)
*


----------



## Moonglow

Guess you guys need to trash Donald now.....and forget about voting for him...


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see people notice that 1. Target boycott got 1.4 million signatures, they're tanking as a result and 2. There are almost 60,000 views on this thread.
> 
> Somewhere, somehow, I can see a political strategist mathematician with his fingers in his ears going _"la la la la la la la...I can't HEAR you...la la la la"_
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define "tanking"?  Look at Targets stock over the past 5+ years it is doing just fine and the only thing that is really effecting it is the rise of ecommerce and companies like Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy...there is some real irony. The _exact_ "la la la la la...I can't hear you" that Silhouette predicted!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *DONALD TRUMP CAITLYN CAN USE ANY BATHROOM SHE WANTS*
> 
> *Donald Trump is a progressive on transgender issues ... saying the trans community is welcome to use any bathroom in his slew of buildings.
> 
> Donald was on "Today" when Matt posed the question ... if Caitlyn walked into the Trump Tower, what bathroom could she use?
> 
> Trump not only opened the bathroom door, he went the extra mile, saying it would be discriminatory to create a bathroom specifically for the trans community.
> Donald Trump -- Caitlyn Jenner Can Use Any Bathroom She Wants (VIDEO)*
Click to expand...

What is your point? That Donald Trump is as big of an asshole as _you_? Do you think Trump committed statutory rape on children like you did (or at least claimed to do) when he was younger?


----------



## Moonglow

(crickets chirping)


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> Guess you guys need to trash Donald now.....and forget about voting for him...


Rational people have been trashing Trump for decades. Just like they have Hitlery. Only idiots like you haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you guys need to trash Donald now.....and forget about voting for him...
> 
> 
> 
> Rational people have been trashing Trump for decades. Just like they have Hitlery. Only idiots like you haven't figured that out yet.
Click to expand...

I see, you can't answer the question directly without trolling...


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> (crickets chirping)


Moon illustrating his illiteracy... Incidentally moon, is that the sound you listen for when you're looking to commit statutory rape against children? Feel free to cry to the mod's like you've been doing - it's 100% legal to quote someone on USMB and you're the one who *proudly* claimed to have raped young girls. I've added the link in each post to make it easier for the mod's to see that I'm simply quoting you cupcake.


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> (crickets chirping)
> 
> 
> 
> Moon illustrating his illiteracy... Incidentally moon, is that the sound you listen for when you're looking to commit statutory rape against children? Feel free to cry to the mod's like you've been doing - it's 100% legal to quote someone on USMB and you're the one who *proudly* claimed to have raped young girls. I've added the link in each post to make it easier for the mod's to see that I'm simply quoting you cupcake.
Click to expand...

I never raped anybody, that is your fantasy, troll...You don't think the mods read the damn posts on  the threads?


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you guys need to trash Donald now.....and forget about voting for him...
> 
> 
> 
> Rational people have been trashing Trump for decades. Just like they have Hitlery. Only idiots like you haven't figured that out yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, you can't answer the question directly without trolling...
Click to expand...

I did answer it, _stupid_. I can't help that you're illiterate. I also can't help that Trump will say and do anything to win  an election. I also can't help that liberals are so ignorant they think that a man who dresses as a woman magically becomes a woman. But then again - you guys deny science when it comes to the climate. You might as well be consistent and deny science when it comes to gender and chromosomes.


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> (crickets chirping)
> 
> 
> 
> Moon illustrating his illiteracy... Incidentally moon, is that the sound you listen for when you're looking to commit statutory rape against children? Feel free to cry to the mod's like you've been doing - it's 100% legal to quote someone on USMB and you're the one who *proudly* claimed to have raped young girls. I've added the link in each post to make it easier for the mod's to see that I'm simply quoting you cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never raped anybody, that is your fantasy, troll...You don't think the mods read the damn posts on  the threads?
Click to expand...

Click the link chump. You may not have raped anyone - but you're so fuck'n immature that you thought lying about it either made you sound "cool" or that it defended your insane position. Either one makes you sound like a junior high jack-ass. Here is the quote in case clicking the link is just too much for you:



Moonglow said:


> When I was young I had sex with underage females, so...


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you guys need to trash Donald now.....and forget about voting for him...
> 
> 
> 
> Rational people have been trashing Trump for decades. Just like they have Hitlery. Only idiots like you haven't figured that out yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, you can't answer the question directly without trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer it, _stupid_. I can't help that you're illiterate. I also can't help that Trump will say and do anything to win  an election. I also can't help that liberals are so ignorant they think that a man who dresses as a woman magically becomes a woman. But then again - you guys deny science when it comes to the climate. You might as well be consistent and deny science when it comes to gender and chromosomes.
Click to expand...

_You guys_, man you are great at one thing, blanket statements..You must think you are smart when you think you know what every person thinks, you you don't..


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> (crickets chirping)
> 
> 
> 
> Moon illustrating his illiteracy... Incidentally moon, is that the sound you listen for when you're looking to commit statutory rape against children? Feel free to cry to the mod's like you've been doing - it's 100% legal to quote someone on USMB and you're the one who *proudly* claimed to have raped young girls. I've added the link in each post to make it easier for the mod's to see that I'm simply quoting you cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never raped anybody, that is your fantasy, troll...You don't think the mods read the damn posts on  the threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click the link chump. You may not have raped anyone - but you're so fuck'n immature that you thought lying about it either made you sound "cool" or that it defended your insane position. Either one makes you sound like a junior high jack-ass. Here is the quote in case clicking the link is just too much for you:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young I had sex with underage females, so...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I was under age also, so it's not rape, dipshit fat boi..Who couldn't get your hand to masturbate your tiny dick because of your so obese you couldn't find it. Still wearing diapers?


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you guys need to trash Donald now.....and forget about voting for him...
> 
> 
> 
> Rational people have been trashing Trump for decades. Just like they have Hitlery. Only idiots like you haven't figured that out yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, you can't answer the question directly without trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer it, _stupid_. I can't help that you're illiterate. I also can't help that Trump will say and do anything to win  an election. I also can't help that liberals are so ignorant they think that a man who dresses as a woman magically becomes a woman. But then again - you guys deny science when it comes to the climate. You might as well be consistent and deny science when it comes to gender and chromosomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You guys_, man you are great at one thing, blanket statements..You must think you are smart when you think you know what every person thinks, you you don't..
Click to expand...

Sorry Moon...I don't have the luxury of knowing and then also naming every single liberal on earth who believes that a man magically becomes a woman when he puts on glass slippers. The fact is - the left overwhelmingly supports this form of disgusting sexual deviance.


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you guys need to trash Donald now.....and forget about voting for him...
> 
> 
> 
> Rational people have been trashing Trump for decades. Just like they have Hitlery. Only idiots like you haven't figured that out yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, you can't answer the question directly without trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer it, _stupid_. I can't help that you're illiterate. I also can't help that Trump will say and do anything to win  an election. I also can't help that liberals are so ignorant they think that a man who dresses as a woman magically becomes a woman. But then again - you guys deny science when it comes to the climate. You might as well be consistent and deny science when it comes to gender and chromosomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You guys_, man you are great at one thing, blanket statements..You must think you are smart when you think you know what every person thinks, you you don't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Moon...I don't have the luxury of knowing and then also naming every single liberal on earth who believes that a man magically becomes a woman when he puts on glass slippers. The fact is - the left overwhelmingly supports this form of disgusting sexual deviance.
Click to expand...

The left is not all liberals, just like the right...But continue to live in your glass bubble..Evidently you have anger issues that you vent on this board, maybe some day you can over come them..


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> I was under age also, so it's not rape, dipshit fat boi.


Hey stupid...you _specifically_ stated "*underage* girls". If you were (and I quote) "*underage*" then they could *not* also be "*underage*". By it's very definition, "*underage*" means that they were too young to consent. Which means that you either lied or you were too old for them to consent - which means you were committing statutory rape.


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> The left is not all liberals, just like the right...But continue to live in your glass bubble..Evidently you have anger issues that you vent on this board, maybe some day you can over come them..


Maybe some day you can grow up. Nah...never mind. If you have't grown up by now - you're clearly never going to. Now tell us again about all of that statutory rape you committed. You're quite proud of it in the other thread - not sure why you're backing away now.


----------



## P@triot

Moonglow said:


> dipshit fat boi..Who couldn't get your hand to masturbate your tiny dick because of your so obese you couldn't find it. Still wearing diapers?


Wow...where to begin with this one?

First - nice job illustrating your illiteracy. That's not even remotely a coherent sentence. "...because of your so obese"?!? What the hell is that? *Your* is possession stupid (like your money). *You're* is a contraction of *you are*. So I'm assuming you were trying to say "you're so obese". But then the *of* in the sentence ceases to make sense. It's all one illiterate cluster-fuck.

Second - nice job of illustrating your maturity. You literally speak like a junior high student in every post.

Third - I'm happily married. You're single and overwhelming rejected by women. You had to resort to statutory rape just to have a couple of experiences. So which one of us is exponentially more likely to be fat, sporting a "tiny dick" and wearing diapers? The fact that you even think like that answers the question. No wonder women reject you. They really aren't in to discussing stuff like that. If only you didn't have the maturity of a 14 year old going through puberty. If only you didn't have the intellect to match as well.


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define "tanking"?  Look at Targets stock over the past 5+ years it is doing just fine and the only thing that is really effecting it is the rise of ecommerce and companies like Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever notice that with you liberals - _everything_ in the world is one odd, bizarre, and unfortunate "coincidence". When Barack Obama sends an unidentified plane stacked with $400 million in cash in the middle of the night on the same day that our hostages are released from Iran, it is _just_ a "coincidence". When healthcare costs skyrocket after Obamacare is implemented, it is _just_ a "coincidence". When Target's stock tanks, their business plummets, they close stores, and they are forced to drop $20 million in a desperate stop-gap measure, it is _just_ a "coincidence".
> 
> I can't tell if the facts are so overwhelming, you people aren't capable of coming up with a better lie, or if you've fought the facts for so long that you're beaten down and exhausted to the point that you're simply too lazy to attempt to come up with better lies.
Click to expand...

Back to my original question... Where is Target tanking? There is no la la la, I just use reality. My brother in law has worked for Target  corporate for years, they have gone through a big merger with cvs which lead to a big restructure In their opporations and have been struggling for years to keep up with the ecommerce Giants. For you to really think that they are tanking because of a social issue that most people could give two shits about is very ignorant and off base. Thanks for playing


----------



## Fang

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



Every adult woman I've talked to doesn't want to see a man whip his package out in the women's room. Also, certainly a 13 year old girl doesn't need her father to accompany her at all times. If you can't understand the simple guideline of piss in the men's room if you have a package then you are one sick fuck.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> For you to really think that they are tanking because of a social issue that most people could give two shits about is very ignorant and off base. Thanks for playing


Interesting take for sure...especially since over 1.4 *million* people signed a pledge to never again shop at Target. And for every person who takes time out of their life to sign a pledge like that, there are 4 to 5 more that will refuse to shop at Target but won't take time out of their life to sign the pledge or that didn't even know there was one.

So tell us again how this all one great big "coincidence". And then try to explain why Target is sinking a staggering $20 *million* into their bathrooms at a time when you claim they are struggling to complete with "e-commerce" and when according to you "most people" could care less.

Do you realize now how insanely stupid you sound now? Target is tanking, they are sinking $20 million into their bathrooms, and all of it is just one giant coincidence that is unrelated to them putting women and little girls at risk.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> Back to my original question... *Where is Target tanking*? There is no la la la, I just use reality. My brother in law has worked for Target  corporate for years, they have gone through a big merger with cvs which lead to a big restructure In their opporations *and have been struggling for years* to keep up with the ecommerce Giants. For you to really think that they are tanking because of a social issue that most people could give two shits about is very ignorant and off base. Thanks for playing


Liberals at their finest here. In the same breath this genius says "where is target tanking" followed by "they've been struggling for years". Uh....then they _are_ tanking.


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you to really think that they are tanking because of a social issue that most people could give two shits about is very ignorant and off base. Thanks for playing
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take for sure...especially since over 1.4 *million* people signed a pledge to never again shop at Target. And for every person who takes time out of their life to sign a pledge like that, there are 4 to 5 more that will refuse to shop at Target but won't take time out of their life to sign the pledge or that didn't even know there was one.
> 
> So tell us again how this all one great big "coincidence". And then try to explain why Target is sinking a staggering $20 *million* into their bathrooms at a time when you claim they are struggling to complete with "e-commerce" and when according to you "most people" could care less.
> 
> Do you realize now how insanely stupid you sound now? Target is tanking, they are sinking $20 million into their bathrooms, and all of it is just one giant coincidence that is unrelated to them putting women and little girls at risk.
Click to expand...

I'll repeat, my brother in law works for target corporate... His direct supervisor is a VP. But I guess you know more...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Page 513


----------



## Slade3200

P@triot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my original question... *Where is Target tanking*? There is no la la la, I just use reality. My brother in law has worked for Target  corporate for years, they have gone through a big merger with cvs which lead to a big restructure In their opporations *and have been struggling for years* to keep up with the ecommerce Giants. For you to really think that they are tanking because of a social issue that most people could give two shits about is very ignorant and off base. Thanks for playing
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals at their finest here. In the same breath this genius says "where is target tanking" followed by "they've been struggling for years". Uh....then they _are_ tanking.
Click to expand...

They have been struggling on their ecommerce side... They also did a big merger with CVS and are profiting in their pharmacy department, expanding into Canada etc etc etc. you should really stop talking about things you know nothing about. Target may have lost some customers from their bathroom buzz but they also gained some from the other end.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> They have been struggling on their ecommerce side... They also did a big merger with CVS and are profiting in their pharmacy department, expanding into Canada etc etc etc. you should really stop talking about things you know nothing about. Target may have lost some customers from their bathroom buzz but they also gained some from the other end.



OK, so if they are saying the boycott had no impact on their worth or sales, why are they spending $20 million after losing $10 billion to build a separate third bathroom for deranged people when they simply could enforce their "use any bathroom you identify with" policy and saved their already smarting investors that extra expense?  Once again, and now really almost as a rule, the actual facts don't line up with the LGBT lies, smoke and mirrors...


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you to really think that they are tanking because of a social issue that most people could give two shits about is very ignorant and off base. Thanks for playing
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take for sure...especially since over 1.4 *million* people signed a pledge to never again shop at Target. And for every person who takes time out of their life to sign a pledge like that, there are 4 to 5 more that will refuse to shop at Target but won't take time out of their life to sign the pledge or that didn't even know there was one.
> 
> So tell us again how this all one great big "coincidence". And then try to explain why Target is sinking a staggering $20 *million* into their bathrooms at a time when you claim they are struggling to complete with "e-commerce" and when according to you "most people" could care less.
> 
> Do you realize now how insanely stupid you sound now? Target is tanking, they are sinking $20 million into their bathrooms, and all of it is just one giant coincidence that is unrelated to them putting women and little girls at risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll repeat, my brother in law works for target corporate... His direct supervisor is a VP. But I guess you know more...
Click to expand...

I'll repeat....Target is sinking $20 million into their bathrooms at a time when they aren't doing so well. It takes a _monumental_ idiot not to connect the dots here.


----------



## P@triot

Slade3200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my original question... *Where is Target tanking*? There is no la la la, I just use reality. My brother in law has worked for Target  corporate for years, they have gone through a big merger with cvs which lead to a big restructure In their opporations *and have been struggling for years* to keep up with the ecommerce Giants. For you to really think that they are tanking because of a social issue that most people could give two shits about is very ignorant and off base. Thanks for playing
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals at their finest here. In the same breath this genius says "where is target tanking" followed by "they've been struggling for years". Uh....then they _are_ tanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been struggling on their ecommerce side...
Click to expand...

And now they are struggling on their retail side because their ignorant liberal p.c. policy backfired on them...


----------



## MaryL

What's next? Species neutral restaurants?  A lion eating a zebra next to a cannibal family having a friend for lunch? I like it when restrictions are applied. I don't want to use a restroom next to XY chromosome person with a baritone voice in a dress. Sorry, you can't make reality politically correct.


----------



## MaryL

They put Gilligan in a dress, even after he kept saying, You can't make me, you can't make me. you can't make me. They MADE him.


----------



## Slade3200

I think target deserves some props, spending a lot of money to try and accommodate people on both sides. Kudos to them


----------



## Silhouette

Here...you're having difficulty.  Let me help you understand why Target is having to spend an addtional $20 million on top of the $10 billion it lost in value...much to the chagrin of its stockholders. 

*Update August 17, 2016* Target's $20 million answer to transgender bathroom boycott



> NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- *Target, facing a boycott over its policy of allowing transgender customers and employees to use the bathroom of their choice, says it will spend $20 million to expand bathroom options at all of its U.S. stores.*...Target CFO Cathy Smith said Wednesday that the company has heard objections to the transgender bathroom policy from some customers, though she said other customers had voiced support. In response, *Target has decided to expand its use of a third, single-toilet bathroom at all of its stores, which can be locked by users.*...



More



> The retailer reported disappointing sales and cut its forecast on future sales Wednesday morning, sending its stock lower...Smith said there is no evidence the boycott has had any significant effect on sales, despite the 7% drop in sales compared to a year ago, along with further sales declines now predicted for later this year...But * boycott leaders, who have collected 1.4 million signatures online, have claimed their efforts to pressure Target is taking a bite out of sales*.


----------



## Neotrotsky

*Men in women's bathrooms*

Once the Queen is done resting this weekend
she will come out with a new policy for the people

*




*


----------



## Neotrotsky

AvgGuyIA said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg how does dad keep anyone from whipping out their dicks....as a female ...i assure you .....the dicks some pervert has exposed in public has never been in or near a bathroom...parking lots..yes,  hidden doorways yes.....not one damned bathroom...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because womens restrooms have been traditionally a safe haven where no male would dare enter.  But thanks to all you neoQueers, those traditions are coming under fire.  4 more years of fageral rule and this nation is fucked.
Click to expand...


Indeed


----------



## Silhouette

^^  Looks like someone has been having fun with photoshop.


----------



## P@triot

Science once again proves that liberal are *lying*. Considering that liberals have completely rejected climate science, political science, economics, and history - there is no reason to believe they will accept this science either. We desperately need science to find a cure for liberalism. We have medications for schizophrenia and liberalism is very near to that as a mental disorder. I have to think they could alter those medications to help with liberalism.

What Media Get Wrong About Sexual Orientation, Gender Identity


----------



## Ame®icano

*Nearly Everything the Media Tell You About Sexual Orientation and Gender Identity Is Wrong
*


> “The belief that sexual orientation is an innate, biologically fixed human property—that people are ‘born that way’—is _not supported by scientific evidence_.
> 
> “Likewise, the belief that gender identity is an innate, fixed human property independent of biological sex—so that a person might be a ‘man trapped in a woman’s body’ or ‘a woman trapped in a man’s body’—is _not supported by scientific evidence_.
> 
> “Only a minority of children who express gender-atypical thoughts or behavior will continue to do so into adolescence or adulthood. There is _no evidence _that all such children should be encouraged to become transgender, much less subjected to hormone treatments or surgery.
> 
> “Non-heterosexual and transgender people have higher rates of mental health problems (anxiety, depression, suicide), as well as behavioral and social problems (substance abuse, intimate partner violence), than the general population. Discrimination alone _does not account for the entire disparity_.”



In other words, another leftist agenda exposed, as is based on lies.


----------



## Silhouette

Ame®icano said:


> *Nearly Everything the Media Tell You About Sexual Orientation and Gender Identity Is Wrong
> *
> 
> In other words, another leftist agenda exposed, as is based on lies.



That isn't the most shocking thing about all that.  What is most shocking is that there needed to be an article written to explain the most basic of common sense to people about a male being a male and a female being a female; and nothing they think in their heads will ever change that reality.  It's on par with them pretending the earth is flat and demanding the world remake their atlases and compasses to reflect that the world is flat instead of a sphere.  And anyone who refuses is "a horrible bigoted flat-a-phobe!!!"

Look, I'm not thrilled that I'm not a bird like I was sure of when I was 5 years old.  But I learned to accept reality and I MOVED ON with the notion.  Today the only time I think about it is when I'm reminded of the game of pretend taken to extremes.  Or in other words, whenever I hear about "transgender issues"..


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> This made me smile. I would so _love_ to see this disgusting progressive company go out of business...
> 
> Target's Transgender-Friendly Bathroon Policy Is Costing It $20 Million



I was really amused by their CEO insisting that their plummeting stock prices and revenues have NOTHING to do with the boycott or their bathroom policies.  Nothing whatsoever!  It's a coinkydink.    Sure, dude.  If you believe that, you're a moron.  And if you think anyone else believes it, you're delusional.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nearly Everything the Media Tell You About Sexual Orientation and Gender Identity Is Wrong
> *
> 
> In other words, another leftist agenda exposed, as is based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't the most shocking thing about all that.  What is most shocking is that there needed to be an article written to explain the most basic of common sense to people about a male being a male and a female being a female; and nothing they think in their heads will ever change that reality.  It's on par with them pretending the earth is flat and demanding the world remake their atlases and compasses to reflect that the world is flat instead of a sphere.  And anyone who refuses is "a horrible bigoted flat-a-phobe!!!"
> 
> Look, I'm not thrilled that I'm not a bird like I was sure of when I was 5 years old.  But I learned to accept reality and I MOVED ON with the notion.  Today the only time I think about it is when I'm reminded of the game of pretend taken to extremes.  Or in other words, whenever I hear about "transgender issues"..
Click to expand...


Every time some leftist tells me that homosexuality and "gender identity" are fixed, immutable, and biological, but sex is not, I just stare at them, speechless.  How can anyone not see how illogical that is on the face of it?


----------



## Slade3200

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nearly Everything the Media Tell You About Sexual Orientation and Gender Identity Is Wrong
> *
> 
> In other words, another leftist agenda exposed, as is based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't the most shocking thing about all that.  What is most shocking is that there needed to be an article written to explain the most basic of common sense to people about a male being a male and a female being a female; and nothing they think in their heads will ever change that reality.  It's on par with them pretending the earth is flat and demanding the world remake their atlases and compasses to reflect that the world is flat instead of a sphere.  And anyone who refuses is "a horrible bigoted flat-a-phobe!!!"
> 
> Look, I'm not thrilled that I'm not a bird like I was sure of when I was 5 years old.  But I learned to accept reality and I MOVED ON with the notion.  Today the only time I think about it is when I'm reminded of the game of pretend taken to extremes.  Or in other words, whenever I hear about "transgender issues"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time some leftist tells me that homosexuality and "gender identity" are fixed, immutable, and biological, but sex is not, I just stare at them, speechless.  How can anyone not see how illogical that is on the face of it?
Click to expand...

Please explain...
Would you consider your heterosexuality as a fixed biological thing or is it something that you simply decide?


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Please explain...
> Would you consider your heterosexuality as a fixed biological thing or is it something that you simply decide?



It's something nature decided to procreate billions of years ago in biology.  We evolved as dioecious mammals.  That type of sexuality is our biological assignment.  Divergence from that happens, but it is abnormal sexuality.  If you want to claim homosexuality or transgenderism is normal, then sex with dog shit is also normal because once you bust the mold, you don't get to limit the expansion.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain...
> Would you consider your heterosexuality as a fixed biological thing or is it something that you simply decide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's something nature decided to procreate billions of years ago in biology.  We evolved as dioecious mammals.  That type of sexuality is our biological assignment.  Divergence from that happens, but it is abnormal sexuality.  If you want to claim homosexuality or transgenderism is normal, then sex with dog shit is also normal because once you bust the mold, you don't get to limit the expansion.
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit if it is "normal or not" It is a reality that many human beings live with and we have reached a point in this country where we accept them for their choice of lifestyle. We don't discriminate or make an effort to label them as abnormal, perverted, or any other derogatory term that the haters like to use. You will never win this argument... not in this country.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> Who gives a shit if it is "normal or not"



You do.  Consult your own post #5141 for details...  You were asking if heterosexuality was normal.  Yes, you were.  In essence you asked "is heterosexuality normal or is it too just something you decide?"

And I answered you with a little more detail than your weak argument was intellectually prepared to handle.  So hence your post #5143 as a defensive mechanism to your weak stance and my firm smack down of it.  Your only offer after that was "You'll never win in this country because my cult and I have already warped it beyond repair".  

And to that I say...we'll see...


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit if it is "normal or not"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do.  Consult your own post #5141 for details...  You were asking if heterosexuality was normal.  Yes, you were.  In essence you asked "is heterosexuality normal or is it too just something you decide?"
> 
> And I answered you with a little more detail than your weak argument was intellectually prepared to handle.  So hence your post #5143 as a defensive mechanism to your weak stance and my firm smack down of it.  Your only offer after that was "You'll never win in this country because my cult and I have already warped it beyond repair".
> 
> And to that I say...we'll see...
Click to expand...

I find it amusing that you refer to a post of mine, not by quoting it but by saying "in essence" and then mischaracterizing what I said. Then you insult MY intelligence. Do you see the irony?  Here is my post that you claim is me asking if heterosexuality is "normal"

_"Please explain...
Would you consider your heterosexuality as a fixed biological thing or is it something that you simply decide?"_

I thought my question was pretty clear, I was asking if you feel that people are born with a fixed sexual orientation or if it is a product of choice... this has nothing to do with normal or abnormal.

I've already stated what I believe, that each individual is different and there are a variety of factors that affect their orientation. Whether them being gay or straight needs to be labeled as normal or abnormal, i still keep my same opinion... "WHO GIVES A SHIT... IT DOES NOT MATTER"  

Let people be who they are and go about your business, you are just being judgmental and obnoxious... You are clueless, worry about your own life.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> I thought my question was pretty clear, *I was asking if you feel that people are born with a fixed sexual orientation or if it is a product of choice... this has nothing to do with normal or abnormal.*
> 
> ...Let people be who they are and go about your business



Sure it does.  "Fixed" would be a normal or innate situation for the person.  "Choice" would be an addition to that; and not always in the category of "normal".

My business IS to keep deranged males out of women's restrooms and shower etc. etc.  So I will take your advice and let women be who they are without being infringed upon by deranged men, by keeping the debate fresh, open and continuing....


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my question was pretty clear, *I was asking if you feel that people are born with a fixed sexual orientation or if it is a product of choice... this has nothing to do with normal or abnormal.*
> 
> ...Let people be who they are and go about your business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does.  "Fixed" would be a normal or innate situation for the person.  "Choice" would be an addition to that; and not always in the category of "normal".
> 
> My business IS to keep deranged males out of women's restrooms and shower etc. etc.  So I will take your advice and let women be who they are without being infringed upon by deranged men, by keeping the debate fresh, open and continuing....
Click to expand...

"Choice is not always in the category of "normal"?" Now you are stretching.

So if i'm born with an affinity to music and musicians or if I choose to follow that path based on environment or personal preference (Choice) Does one of the other determine whether I am normal or not?   Of course it doesn't, you have no argument!!!!

You just said it... "Deranged" "abnormal" etc etc etc. You are labeling a group of people in a demeaning derogatory way because you disagree with and do not understand their lifestyle choice. You want to demonize them so that they are isolated and outcasted by society. If we don't accept them then maybe they will go away... Your way of thinking has been tried for centuries, it has led to persecution, death, and revolution. With all do respect, at this point in history your best move is to shut the fuck up. 

I'll take the subject change to the bathroom situation as a white flag to our conversation.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> You just said it... "Deranged" "abnormal" etc etc etc. You are labeling a group of people in a demeaning derogatory way because you disagree with and do not understand their lifestyle choice.


Oh, not at all.  I call them deranged because anyone pretending to be something they're not and never can be; to the point of trying to legally force society to engage in their mental mistake with them, is deranged.  If you ran into someone pretending to be an elephant and demanded there be peanuts on every street corner and that they could get huge fat and run around shitting on everything, you'd say "that person is deranged".  And you'd be right.  Same thing with a man pretending he is "a woman trapped in a man's body".  He's nuts.  There's a mental health history behind that claim that it has become a politically-correct convenience to flatly ignore to the point of medical malpractice.  

I just ignore all that and call it exactly how it is.  If that offends you or anyone else, I'm not sorry.  Get help instead.


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said it... "Deranged" "abnormal" etc etc etc. You are labeling a group of people in a demeaning derogatory way because you disagree with and do not understand their lifestyle choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, not at all.  I call them deranged because anyone pretending to be something they're not and never can be; to the point of trying to legally force society to engage in their mental mistake with them, is deranged.  If you ran into someone pretending to be an elephant and demanded there be peanuts on every street corner and that they could get huge fat and run around shitting on everything, you'd say "that person is deranged".  And you'd be right.  Same thing with a man pretending he is "a woman trapped in a man's body".  He's nuts.  There's a mental health history behind that claim that it has become a politically-correct convenience to flatly ignore to the point of medical malpractice.
> 
> I just ignore all that and call it exactly how it is.  If that offends you or anyone else, I'm not sorry.  Get help instead.
Click to expand...

We are talking about homosexuality not transgenders... That is a different discussion. Stop changing the subject when you lose an argument. Have some class and admit that you are wrong when it comes to homosexuality.


----------



## Silhouette

Slade3200 said:


> We are talking about homosexuality not transgenders... That is a different discussion. Stop changing the subject when you lose an argument. Have some class and admit that you are wrong when it comes to homosexuality.


Hmm...I could have sworn the title of this thread says "men-in-womens-bathrooms"


----------



## Slade3200

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about homosexuality not transgenders... That is a different discussion. Stop changing the subject when you lose an argument. Have some class and admit that you are wrong when it comes to homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I could have sworn the title of this thread says "men-in-womens-bathrooms"
Click to expand...

That it is and after 515 pages of discussion a variety of subjects have come up. Scroll to the top of the page and start at the post YOU sited of mine #5141. We were talking about homosexuality


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about homosexuality not transgenders... That is a different discussion. Stop changing the subject when you lose an argument. Have some class and admit that you are wrong when it comes to homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I could have sworn the title of this thread says "men-in-womens-bathrooms"
Click to expand...




Slade3200 said:


> That it is and after 515 pages of discussion a variety of subjects have come up. Scroll to the top of the page and start at the post YOU sited of mine #5141. We were talking about homosexuality


We were talking about both, because both are included in "LGBT".  OK, I'll say the same thing: if a man is using another man's anus as an artificial vagina or a lesbian is using a dildo with her partner "because they are gay", then I offer that mental illness is clearly afoot.  At the rock bottom least, closeted heterosexuality is afoot.  So then you have to ask yourself: _"why are they mimicking heterosexual sex while at the same time refusing to outwardly have anything to do with heterosexual sex?"_  And when you ponder that long enough the answer will always be "_because there's something wrong in their heads...some trauma or wrong imprinting from their past".
_
Likewise, a man telling himself that_ "I'm really a woman trapped in a man's body" _is deranged.  He does not have even a loose grip on reality that he sees every time he takes a piss.  It's like insisting that the Eiffel Tower is really just a giant pile of macaroni and cheese.  It's utter nonsense from even the most radical subjective viewpoint.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

Boom! Game _over_.

What if a college basketball star, born male, were to claim to be transgender and go out for the WNBA?

Say that I am sentenced to a five-year prison term for bank fraud. Though confinement can never be pleasant, I’d find it far more tolerable if I could convince the judge that though biologically I have XY chromosomes, in my opinion I’m really a woman and thus my confinement should be in a female prison with a female cellmate. For the court to fail to take my sexual opinion into consideration would violate our Constitution’s Eighth Amendment prohibition of cruel and unusual punishment, I could say.

When Transgender Rights Move From Bathroom to Basketball


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Boom! Game _over_.
> 
> What if a college basketball star, born male, were to claim to be transgender and go out for the WNBA?
> 
> Say that I am sentenced to a five-year prison term for bank fraud. Though confinement can never be pleasant, I’d find it far more tolerable if I could convince the judge that though biologically I have XY chromosomes, in my opinion I’m really a woman and thus my confinement should be in a female prison with a female cellmate. For the court to fail to take my sexual opinion into consideration would violate our Constitution’s Eighth Amendment prohibition of cruel and unusual punishment, I could say.
> 
> When Transgender Rights Move From Bathroom to Basketball


Wow!  Good point.  I had never thought of that before.  Prison.  Yes.  The legal "right to be seen as female even with male genitals and normal Xy chromosomes" will have no barriers.  They're already trying to sue states to pay for the non-transforming butchery operations.  I think I remember a prisoner even getting that done?!


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! Game _over_.
> 
> What if a college basketball star, born male, were to claim to be transgender and go out for the WNBA?
> 
> Say that I am sentenced to a five-year prison term for bank fraud. Though confinement can never be pleasant, I’d find it far more tolerable if I could convince the judge that though biologically I have XY chromosomes, in my opinion I’m really a woman and thus my confinement should be in a female prison with a female cellmate. For the court to fail to take my sexual opinion into consideration would violate our Constitution’s Eighth Amendment prohibition of cruel and unusual punishment, I could say.
> 
> When Transgender Rights Move From Bathroom to Basketball
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Good point.  I had never thought of that before.  Prison.  Yes.  The legal "right to be seen as female even with male genitals and normal Xy chromosomes" will have no barriers.  They're already trying to sue states to pay for the non-transforming butchery operations.  I think I remember a prisoner even getting that done?!
Click to expand...

Isn't amazing how ignorant, idealistic progressives fail to recognize the consequences of their bizarre views. They believe everything happens in a vacuum. Do you realize how many awful rapes there will be when male inmates are allowed to "identify" as female and be incarcerated in female prisons?


----------



## P@triot

Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.

"The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."

Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

P@triot said:


> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how



But but but men now have periods


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
Click to expand...


Just leftist ones, they're always ragging on something or other


----------



## bornright

I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.


----------



## miketx

Here's mine;

.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Yeah, I've never gotten Bruce Springsteen.  Very pedestrian, but people love that shit.  Same with U2... I just don't get it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've never gotten Bruce Springsteen.  Very pedestrian, but people love that shit.  Same with U2... I just don't get it.
Click to expand...


He sounds like someone is killing a cat when he screeches


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just leftist ones, they're always ragging on something or other
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

bornright said:


> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.


The ultimate solution is going to be single occupancy only. Because the third option ("either") doesn't solve the problem. Which is, these mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators want to enter the women's bathroom and will be permitted to do so in progressive states.

If I owned a business, I would _immediately_ convert my restroom facilities to single occupancy only and prevent progressives from preying on woman as they'd like to. It would handcuff them for quite a while (though we do know it is inevitable that they will pass a law which states you may not prevent someone from entering a single occupancy only restroom with you as it is "discriminatory" and "bigoted").


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just leftist ones, they're always ragging on something or other
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That thing is just fucking nuts...there is no other explanation


----------



## P@triot

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've never gotten Bruce Springsteen.  Very pedestrian, but people love that shit.  Same with U2... I just don't get it.
Click to expand...

The guy is an asshole. He cries about taxes but caught with massive amount of land that he filed as "farm land" for tax purposes. The thing was, that prissy Hollywood prima donna wasn't doing any farming on it. He just wanted to hoard more of his wealth for himself instead of spreading it among the people as he claims he wants to do. Such a shame that 2016 didn't take him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just leftist ones, they're always ragging on something or other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That thing is just fucking nuts...there is no other explanation
Click to expand...


Yes they still have their nuts as well


----------



## The Great Goose

Admittedly there is some young people who are enabled to change sex because their parents are "into it" for the street cred in their circles. In most cases these parade examples have no business in changing sex. 

And then conversely, there are some truly intersexual people who can't change because their parents aren't particularly into it, or maybe even opposed.

A happy medium of parents who are just a bit open minded would be better than some of the monsters they are creating.

As for the young guy with the makeup. Who cares. He's a lot better suited to it than those ugly buggers in bands in the 80s.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just leftist ones, they're always ragging on something or other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That thing is just fucking nuts...there is no other explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they still have their nuts as well
Click to expand...


Ahm Goono is going to be mad you posted his pic


----------



## P@triot

The Great Goose said:


> As for the young guy with the makeup. *Who cares*. He's a lot better suited to it than those ugly buggers in bands in the 80s.


And there you have it folks! The entire problem.

"Who cares"? God. Society. Reason. Logic. Decency. Biology. Shall I continue?


----------



## Siete

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just leftist ones, they're always ragging on something or other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That thing is just fucking nuts...there is no other explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they still have their nuts as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahm Goono is going to be mad you posted his pic
Click to expand...


I figured that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ was you.

snort ~


----------



## The Great Goose

P@triot said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the young guy with the makeup. *Who cares*. He's a lot better suited to it than those ugly buggers in bands in the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks! The entire problem.
> 
> "Who cares"? God. Society. Reason. Logic. Decency. Biology. Shall I continue?
Click to expand...


females didn't evolve with makeup on their faces.


----------



## usmbguest5318

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your *8 year old daughter* is in the women's bathroom *washing her hands*. A man, who thinks he's a woman,* walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak*.
> OK with you?



Assuming the toilets actually work, why would he do that?  

What is the significance of your example isolating a young girl?  Would you feel different if a woman were to walk in to a man's restroom and so substantively the same thing before a young boy?  In other words, why didn't you present the scenario in a gender neutral -- child, kid -- way?

I think all existing bathrooms ought to be unisex, and, no, I don't think any of them need to have urinals.  Everything can be done in a stall.

People of all sexes must relieve themselves.
Children are adept enough with the Internet that they can see genitals if they so desire.
Children play "lemme see yours" whether their parents like it or not. 56 percent of children, age 8 to 12, have a cellphone.
Humans are sexual beings.  That's not going to change.
Fruit that isn't forbidden is often less appealing to children.
The sooner children learn about body parts, the longer they have to develop a mature and responsible way of thinking about what to do and not do with them.
Discussion 1
Discussion 2


----------



## EvilCat Breath

A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.



*"He identifies as a lesbian."*

Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.

He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
Click to expand...


Why can't women just sleep with men?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
Click to expand...


We do.

But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro. There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.

They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.

Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Tipsycatlover said:


> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.


what about space aliens? arent 10% of us from mars/venus? shouldnt they get their own restrooms being they have their genital types?


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> *Some don't. Wouldn't this boy sleeping with them, save them?*
> 
> But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro.
> 
> *Correction. He's a man who wants to be a woman despite of the fact that he wants to sleep with women.*
> 
> There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.
> 
> *Not really. either it's in them or their circles/family have put it in them. *
> 
> They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.
> 
> *Some can do a fine imitation of it*
> 
> Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.
Click to expand...


Some females are born with XY chromosome. Androgen insensitivity syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia

Some males are born with XXY or XXXY or even XXXXY Klinefelter syndrome

And there is more

True hermaphroditism - Wikipedia


One of the Aliens movies features an all male prison where the inmates all have XYY chromosome. As in the movie, in real life these men are hyper masculine. They are often impulsive and violent. 



And it goes on and on.

Some people are just very much like the other sex.


Of course  there is a lot of people who change because their mother or wife is a feminist. Maybe you can change, Luce? Just think of it. an operation, some testosterone injections and you can you can be instantly vaulted above the glass ceiling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> *Some don't. Wouldn't this boy sleeping with them, save them?*
> 
> But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro.
> 
> *Correction. He's a man who wants to be a woman despite of the fact that he wants to sleep with women.*
> 
> There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.
> 
> *Not really. either it's in them or their circles/family have put it in them. *
> 
> They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.
> 
> *Some can do a fine imitation of it*
> 
> Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some females are born with XY chromosome. Androgen insensitivity syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Some males are born with XXY or XXXY or even XXXXY Klinefelter syndrome
> 
> And there is more
> 
> True hermaphroditism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> One of the Aliens movies features an all male prison where the inmates all have XYY chromosome. As in the movie, in real life these men are hyper masculine. They are often impulsive and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on and on.
> 
> Some people are just very much like the other sex.
> 
> 
> Of course  there is a lot of people who change because their mother or wife is a feminist. Maybe you can change, Luce? Just think of it. an operation, some testosterone injections and you can you can be instantly vaulted above the glass ceiling.
Click to expand...


Yes but those people are a tiny, tiny minority, it's almost a freak of nature situation, it's not widespread.

No I don't want to change darling, I'm very happy as me with Mr. Lucy and our kidlets 

Also to be a Feminist doesn't have to mean you either hate men or are always angry and screaming at men. I think we are equal to men, of course physically men are stronger, but I think intellectually we can be equal and also surpass men in that regard. I also think it's a good thing that we have developed from the days where women were just meant to have babies and stay in the home, of course I disagree completely that a woman cannot have children and also have a career.

The Feminists who are the problem and really should be dragged off and put into those Special Camps are the Radical Militant Feminists, they hate men, wish to eventually just eradicate men, are always angry and screaming at men and tell stupid and gullible women NOT to EVER have children.

If I had my way all Radical Militant Feminists would be rounded up, transported to Special Camps and machine-gunned en masse, we could even en route throw some of them out of helicopters.

The world, society, Western Civilisation would be better and healthier without them.


----------



## bravoactual

P@triot said:


> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how



There is little if any real statistical evidence to support the lies about Tans Men/Women attacking individuals in the Public Facilities. There is also the 14th. Amendment (Equal Protection Clause) that prohibits denying citizens equal access.  I do not deny the science, but lying RePuBliKans cherry pick their science.  Biology....really.  There verifiable medical evidence to support Transgender.  The reality is that jerk off lying RePubliKlan White Power Assholes need something to bitch about.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> *Some don't. Wouldn't this boy sleeping with them, save them?*
> 
> But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro.
> 
> *Correction. He's a man who wants to be a woman despite of the fact that he wants to sleep with women.*
> 
> There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.
> 
> *Not really. either it's in them or their circles/family have put it in them. *
> 
> They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.
> 
> *Some can do a fine imitation of it*
> 
> Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some females are born with XY chromosome. Androgen insensitivity syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Some males are born with XXY or XXXY or even XXXXY Klinefelter syndrome
> 
> And there is more
> 
> True hermaphroditism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> One of the Aliens movies features an all male prison where the inmates all have XYY chromosome. As in the movie, in real life these men are hyper masculine. They are often impulsive and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on and on.
> 
> Some people are just very much like the other sex.
> 
> 
> Of course  there is a lot of people who change because their mother or wife is a feminist. Maybe you can change, Luce? Just think of it. an operation, some testosterone injections and you can you can be instantly vaulted above the glass ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but those people are a tiny, tiny minority, it's almost a freak of nature situation, it's not widespread.
> 
> No I don't want to change darling, I'm very happy as me with Mr. Lucy and our kidlets
> 
> Also to be a Feminist doesn't have to mean you either hate men or are always angry and screaming at men. I think we are equal to men, of course physically men are stronger, but I think intellectually we can be equal and also surpass men in that regard. I also think it's a good thing that we have developed from the days where women were just meant to have babies and stay in the home, of course I disagree completely that a woman cannot have children and also have a career.
> 
> *The Feminists who are the problem and really should be dragged off and put into those Special Camps are the Radical Militant Feminists, they hate men, wish to eventually just eradicate men, are always angry and screaming at men and tell stupid and gullible women NOT to EVER have children.*
> 
> If I had my way all Radical Militant Feminists would be rounded up, transported to Special Camps and machine-gunned en masse, we could even en route throw some of them out of helicopters.
> 
> The world, society, Western Civilisation would be better and healthier without them.
Click to expand...

Too update you, these days they encourage young women to get hitched and breed very young, then leave the guy, use him for child payments and become a lesbian.

Do keep up.


Lucy darling, please try and see that we live in a time where women do all manner of sexually nefarious things. The solution to this isn't that men take on even more cast off female responsibility, as the article suggests, but that women scale things back and take on female virtues and responsibility more.

And the transgender % is almost as minuscule as the amount of transgendered people. Men aren't getting more feminine. Women are getting more masculine.

Gender change is not a big problem, unlike women's rights, which is vast.


----------



## Ame®icano

Leftists are going for it...






It's been called years ago, but they were of course, denying it. Is anyone even surprised it's starting to happen?

What will be next though? Incest? Or Necrophilia?


----------



## Ame®icano

> Germany's left has its own tales of abuse. One of the goals of the German 1968 movement was the sexual liberation of children. For some, this meant overcoming all sexual inhibitions, creating a climate in which even pedophilia was considered progressive.



*The Sexual Revolution and Children - **How the Left Took Things Too Far*

This what leftist actually believe. This is not something new, they just pushed it to the back of their agenda.
Importing people from "rape cultures" is just make it easier for them to have it accepted.

This is the same way the homosexuality was pushed for 40 years back, and transsexualism 10 years back.

An old topic: 

*And here we go: Pedophilia is being normalized.*


----------



## Ame®icano

*California Democrats legalize child prostitution
*


> SB 1322 bars law enforcement from arresting sex workers who are under the age of 18 for soliciting or engaging in prostitution, or loitering with the intent to do so. So teenage girls (and boys) in California will soon be free to have sex in exchange for money without fear of arrest or prosecution.



Sick.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
Click to expand...

It's about access.  He can go into women's dressing rooms,  showers, bathrooms and do so fully nude with his balls swinging and a hard on.  He identifies as a lesbian no one can stop him.


----------



## The Great Goose

Ame®icano said:


> Germany's left has its own tales of abuse. One of the goals of the German 1968 movement was the sexual liberation of children. For some, this meant overcoming all sexual inhibitions, creating a climate in which even pedophilia was considered progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Sexual Revolution and Children - **How the Left Took Things Too Far*
> 
> This what leftist actually believe. This is not something new, they just pushed it to the back of their agenda.
> Importing people from "rape cultures" is just make it easier for them to have it accepted.
> 
> This is the same way the homosexuality was pushed for 40 years back, and transsexualism 10 years back.
> 
> An old topic:
> 
> *And here we go: Pedophilia is being normalized.*
Click to expand...


Actually, transsexualism was absolutely rejected by the far left for decades. The internet and youtube allowed it to liberate itself. After that a lot of well meaning leftists AND saboteurs brought it into the political spotlight, but only after it became impossible to contain.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about access.  He can go into women's dressing rooms,  showers, bathrooms and do so fully nude with his balls swinging and a hard on.  He identifies as a lesbian no one can stop him.
Click to expand...


  And more to the point, he can go into such places, while actual women and girls are in there, in states of undress, violating their privacy and modesty.


----------



## Slyhunter

Lucy Hamilton said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
Click to expand...

Every time I take a crap I leave a pool of blood in the toilet.


----------



## Slyhunter

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But but but men now have periods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just leftist ones, they're always ragging on something or other
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's what Michelle said.


----------



## usmbguest5318

*Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*

Transsexual
Crossdresser
And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*

If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.

Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)






Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)






And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.

















And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *

Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.












And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
















In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.


Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.

Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.


----------



## TheDude

Simple solution to a simple problem.  If you do it without question then more power to you.  You may even belong there.  If you can't then you have no fucking business using the women's bathroom, and sure as shit not the locker room. In other words dude trans.......If you look like a dude in a dress you have more problems than determining which bathroom to use, and it's YOUR problem.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bornright said:


> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.



Won't help. Trans people don't want separate bathrooms.  They want to barge into bathrooms with other people who are uncomfortable and force them to accept the trans worldview.  If it's non-confrontational and is a compromise with values they deem verboten, they don't want it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Cecilie1200 said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't help. Trans people don't want separate bathrooms.  They want to barge into bathrooms with other people who are uncomfortable and force them to accept the trans worldview.  If it's non-confrontational and is a compromise with values they deem verboten, they don't want it.
Click to expand...


All part of the forced acceptance of the mental midgets


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate solution is going to be single occupancy only. Because the third option ("either") doesn't solve the problem. Which is, these mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators want to enter the women's bathroom and will be permitted to do so in progressive states.
> 
> If I owned a business, I would _immediately_ convert my restroom facilities to single occupancy only and prevent progressives from preying on woman as they'd like to. It would handcuff them for quite a while (though we do know it is inevitable that they will pass a law which states you may not prevent someone from entering a single occupancy only restroom with you as it is "discriminatory" and "bigoted").
Click to expand...


Which is still a huge inconvenience to everyone.


----------



## Cecilie1200

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> *Some don't. Wouldn't this boy sleeping with them, save them?*
> 
> But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro.
> 
> *Correction. He's a man who wants to be a woman despite of the fact that he wants to sleep with women.*
> 
> There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.
> 
> *Not really. either it's in them or their circles/family have put it in them. *
> 
> They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.
> 
> *Some can do a fine imitation of it*
> 
> Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some females are born with XY chromosome. Androgen insensitivity syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Some males are born with XXY or XXXY or even XXXXY Klinefelter syndrome
> 
> And there is more
> 
> True hermaphroditism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> One of the Aliens movies features an all male prison where the inmates all have XYY chromosome. As in the movie, in real life these men are hyper masculine. They are often impulsive and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on and on.
> 
> Some people are just very much like the other sex.
> 
> 
> Of course  there is a lot of people who change because their mother or wife is a feminist. Maybe you can change, Luce? Just think of it. an operation, some testosterone injections and you can you can be instantly vaulted above the glass ceiling.
Click to expand...


First of all, what percentage of the population falls under the heading of those extremely rare genetic conditions?  If it's more than 1% for all of them combined, I'll be stunned.  So why the disingenuous attempt to pretend THEY are the people we're talking about?  Why is it that societal changes that affect millions of people always try to hide behind the smokescreen of a small handful of hard cases?

Also, if gender is the superficial, meaningless, "social construct" that we're told it is, how can someone be "very much like the other sex"?  Either men and women really are different, and there are specific criteria for what they are - in which case, one cannot be the other, period - or gender is totally subjective, in which case, there is nothing for them to be "like".  You can't have it both ways.  Pick one.

Seems to me that a big part of the problem is that people championing gender fluidity are very hung up on superficialities, and instead of recognizing it, they simply assume that everything IS superficial.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bravoactual said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is little if any real statistical evidence to support the lies about Tans Men/Women attacking individuals in the Public Facilities. There is also the 14th. Amendment (Equal Protection Clause) that prohibits denying citizens equal access.  I do not deny the science, but lying RePuBliKans cherry pick their science.  Biology....really.  There verifiable medical evidence to support Transgender.  The reality is that jerk off lying RePubliKlan White Power Assholes need something to bitch about.
Click to expand...


You DO realize that the problem is less fear of genuine trans people attacking someone (at least in part because there's really not very many of them) and more fear of predators masquerading as trans people in order to attack.

"Verifiable medical evidence".  And we are now waiting breathlessly for you to share that with us.  Aaaaany time now.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about access.  He can go into women's dressing rooms,  showers, bathrooms and do so fully nude with his balls swinging and a hard on.  He identifies as a lesbian no one can stop him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And more to the point, he can go into such places, while actual women and girls are in there, in states of undress, violating their privacy and modesty.
Click to expand...


I swear, sometimes I'm actually grateful for the Borderline Personality Disorder that makes me isolate myself as much as possible from outside society, simply because of the side effect of isolating my children from outside society while they're younger.


----------



## Cecilie1200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't help. Trans people don't want separate bathrooms.  They want to barge into bathrooms with other people who are uncomfortable and force them to accept the trans worldview.  If it's non-confrontational and is a compromise with values they deem verboten, they don't want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All part of the forced acceptance of the mental midgets
Click to expand...


It would help if transgender people in general were more like the ones at my work.  Call center-ish situations are a mecca for people of all kinds of non-standard appearance, and we have quite a few gender-fluid people of all different varieties.  Fortunately, none of them are of the in-your-face, I'm-making-a-statement sort, so we're all able to coexist in relative peace and tranquility.  They don't make a big deal out of which bathroom they're using, or make other people feel uncomfortable or confronted about it.  Generally, they use whichever bathroom conforms either to their equipment, or to whichever sex they most normally appear as.  We don't run into problems with someone who looks and dresses male most of the time deciding to wear a dress and makeup one day and head into the ladies' room. (Or deciding to do it without changing mode of dress at all.)  For our part, since we're all adults, the rest of us simply make no notice.  (Honestly, a lot of them are so androgynous, I couldn't actually tell you what sex they were born, or sometimes even what sex they're claiming now.)  Might be different if we had minors around, or bathrooms that are less designed for privacy, or just weren't all in a hurry to go in, do our business, and get out.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Cecilie1200 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't help. Trans people don't want separate bathrooms.  They want to barge into bathrooms with other people who are uncomfortable and force them to accept the trans worldview.  If it's non-confrontational and is a compromise with values they deem verboten, they don't want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All part of the forced acceptance of the mental midgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would help if transgender people in general were more like the ones at my work.  Call center-ish situations are a mecca for people of all kinds of non-standard appearance, and we have quite a few gender-fluid people of all different varieties.  Fortunately, none of them are of the in-your-face, I'm-making-a-statement sort, so we're all able to coexist in relative peace and tranquility.  They don't make a big deal out of which bathroom they're using, or make other people feel uncomfortable or confronted about it.  Generally, they use whichever bathroom conforms either to their equipment, or to whichever sex they most normally appear as.  We don't run into problems with someone who looks and dresses male most of the time deciding to wear a dress and makeup one day and head into the ladies' room. (Or deciding to do it without changing mode of dress at all.)  For our part, since we're all adults, the rest of us simply make no notice.  (Honestly, a lot of them are so androgynous, I couldn't actually tell you what sex they were born, or sometimes even what sex they're claiming now.)  Might be different if we had minors around, or bathrooms that are less designed for privacy, or just weren't all in a hurry to go in, do our business, and get out.
Click to expand...


Stay away from the children....I don't care what they think they are, I could not care less but keep it away from children


----------



## Cecilie1200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't help. Trans people don't want separate bathrooms.  They want to barge into bathrooms with other people who are uncomfortable and force them to accept the trans worldview.  If it's non-confrontational and is a compromise with values they deem verboten, they don't want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All part of the forced acceptance of the mental midgets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would help if transgender people in general were more like the ones at my work.  Call center-ish situations are a mecca for people of all kinds of non-standard appearance, and we have quite a few gender-fluid people of all different varieties.  Fortunately, none of them are of the in-your-face, I'm-making-a-statement sort, so we're all able to coexist in relative peace and tranquility.  They don't make a big deal out of which bathroom they're using, or make other people feel uncomfortable or confronted about it.  Generally, they use whichever bathroom conforms either to their equipment, or to whichever sex they most normally appear as.  We don't run into problems with someone who looks and dresses male most of the time deciding to wear a dress and makeup one day and head into the ladies' room. (Or deciding to do it without changing mode of dress at all.)  For our part, since we're all adults, the rest of us simply make no notice.  (Honestly, a lot of them are so androgynous, I couldn't actually tell you what sex they were born, or sometimes even what sex they're claiming now.)  Might be different if we had minors around, or bathrooms that are less designed for privacy, or just weren't all in a hurry to go in, do our business, and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay away from the children....I don't care what they think they are, I could not care less but keep it away from children
Click to expand...


Yes, well, I rarely take my minor children to public restrooms for a reason.  My work, in addition to being all adults, is also a controlled environment, since I actually know all my co-workers, where bathrooms in stores and such are full of God-knows-who.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate solution is going to be single occupancy only. Because the third option ("either") doesn't solve the problem. Which is, these mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators want to enter the women's bathroom and will be permitted to do so in progressive states.
> 
> If I owned a business, I would _immediately_ convert my restroom facilities to single occupancy only and prevent progressives from preying on woman as they'd like to. It would handcuff them for quite a while (though we do know it is inevitable that they will pass a law which states you may not prevent someone from entering a single occupancy only restroom with you as it is "discriminatory" and "bigoted").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is still a huge inconvenience to everyone.
Click to expand...

Only to the business owner. Personally, I find a single occupancy way more convenient. I don't like people standing next to me anyway. Would rather have privacy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate solution is going to be single occupancy only. Because the third option ("either") doesn't solve the problem. Which is, these mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators want to enter the women's bathroom and will be permitted to do so in progressive states.
> 
> If I owned a business, I would _immediately_ convert my restroom facilities to single occupancy only and prevent progressives from preying on woman as they'd like to. It would handcuff them for quite a while (though we do know it is inevitable that they will pass a law which states you may not prevent someone from entering a single occupancy only restroom with you as it is "discriminatory" and "bigoted").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is still a huge inconvenience to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to the business owner. Personally, I find a single occupancy way more convenient. I don't like people standing next to me anyway. Would rather have privacy.
Click to expand...


No, it's an inconvenience to the people who need to use the bathroom, and have to wait in line doing the pee-pee dance because there's only the one hole.  I love privacy, don't get me wrong, but I also love being able to get to a toilet before it's running down my leg.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, it's an inconvenience to the people who need to use the bathroom, and have to wait in line doing the pee-pee dance because there's only the one hole.  I love privacy, don't get me wrong, but I also love being able to get to a toilet before it's running down my leg.


I think you're confusing single occupancy with single _room_. You can have any number of single occupancy restrooms that you want. Most I see are at _least_ 3 - 5 rooms.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

P@triot said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've never gotten Bruce Springsteen.  Very pedestrian, but people love that shit.  Same with U2... I just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy is an asshole. He cries about taxes but caught with massive amount of land that he filed as "farm land" for tax purposes. The thing was, that prissy Hollywood prima donna wasn't doing any farming on it. He just wanted to hoard more of his wealth for himself instead of spreading it among the people as he claims he wants to do. Such a shame that 2016 didn't take him.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't wish death on him.... I just think his music sucks.


----------



## The Great Goose

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man my son knows has recently claimed to be Transgender.   He identifies as a lesbian.  He says that even stripped to the balls no one can challenge his female identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> *Some don't. Wouldn't this boy sleeping with them, save them?*
> 
> But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro.
> 
> *Correction. He's a man who wants to be a woman despite of the fact that he wants to sleep with women.*
> 
> There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.
> 
> *Not really. either it's in them or their circles/family have put it in them. *
> 
> They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.
> 
> *Some can do a fine imitation of it*
> 
> Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some females are born with XY chromosome. Androgen insensitivity syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Some males are born with XXY or XXXY or even XXXXY Klinefelter syndrome
> 
> And there is more
> 
> True hermaphroditism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> One of the Aliens movies features an all male prison where the inmates all have XYY chromosome. As in the movie, in real life these men are hyper masculine. They are often impulsive and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on and on.
> 
> Some people are just very much like the other sex.
> 
> 
> Of course  there is a lot of people who change because their mother or wife is a feminist. Maybe you can change, Luce? Just think of it. an operation, some testosterone injections and you can you can be instantly vaulted above the glass ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> First of all, what percentage of the population falls under the heading of those extremely rare genetic conditions?  If it's more than 1% for all of them combined, I'll be stunned*.  So why the disingenuous attempt to pretend THEY are the people we're talking about?  Why is it that societal changes that affect millions of people always try to hide behind the smokescreen of a small handful of hard cases?
> 
> Also, if gender is the superficial, meaningless, "social construct" that we're told it is, how can someone be "very much like the other sex"?  Either men and women really are different, and there are specific criteria for what they are - in which case, one cannot be the other, period - or gender is totally subjective, in which case, there is nothing for them to be "like".  You can't have it both ways.  Pick one.
> 
> Seems to me that a big part of the problem is that people championing gender fluidity are very hung up on superficialities, and instead of recognizing it, they simply assume that everything IS superficial.
Click to expand...

First of all, transgender politics is dead. Relax.

Regarding the bolded, exactly, so what are you worried about? And yes they are the people we are talking about. The people with chromosomal conditions don't always "pass" as the gender they choose. 

Some of the people who very much like the other sex DO "pass" and therefore receive less daily harassment than those with chromosomal differences.


----------



## Rustic

Someone needs to kick Debbie Schultz out of the men's rooms in Florida…


----------



## Rustic

The Great Goose said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"He identifies as a lesbian."*
> 
> Yes, can someone explain this weirdness because it's very difficult to get the brain around.
> 
> He is a biological male who could have a relationship as he is with a woman, instead he wants to become a woman so he can sleep with women. Why can't he just stay male and sleep with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> *Some don't. Wouldn't this boy sleeping with them, save them?*
> 
> But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro.
> 
> *Correction. He's a man who wants to be a woman despite of the fact that he wants to sleep with women.*
> 
> There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.
> 
> *Not really. either it's in them or their circles/family have put it in them. *
> 
> They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.
> 
> *Some can do a fine imitation of it*
> 
> Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some females are born with XY chromosome. Androgen insensitivity syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Some males are born with XXY or XXXY or even XXXXY Klinefelter syndrome
> 
> And there is more
> 
> True hermaphroditism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> One of the Aliens movies features an all male prison where the inmates all have XYY chromosome. As in the movie, in real life these men are hyper masculine. They are often impulsive and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on and on.
> 
> Some people are just very much like the other sex.
> 
> 
> Of course  there is a lot of people who change because their mother or wife is a feminist. Maybe you can change, Luce? Just think of it. an operation, some testosterone injections and you can you can be instantly vaulted above the glass ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> First of all, what percentage of the population falls under the heading of those extremely rare genetic conditions?  If it's more than 1% for all of them combined, I'll be stunned*.  So why the disingenuous attempt to pretend THEY are the people we're talking about?  Why is it that societal changes that affect millions of people always try to hide behind the smokescreen of a small handful of hard cases?
> 
> Also, if gender is the superficial, meaningless, "social construct" that we're told it is, how can someone be "very much like the other sex"?  Either men and women really are different, and there are specific criteria for what they are - in which case, one cannot be the other, period - or gender is totally subjective, in which case, there is nothing for them to be "like".  You can't have it both ways.  Pick one.
> 
> Seems to me that a big part of the problem is that people championing gender fluidity are very hung up on superficialities, and instead of recognizing it, they simply assume that everything IS superficial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, transgender politics is dead. Relax.
> 
> Regarding the bolded, exactly, so what are you worried about? And yes they are the people we are talking about. The people with chromosomal conditions don't always "pass" as the gender they choose.
> 
> Some of the people who very much like the other sex DO "pass" and therefore receive less daily harassment than those with chromosomal differences.
Click to expand...

I know, you can't help having shit for brains…


----------



## The Great Goose

Xelor said:


> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.


Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.


----------



## The Great Goose

Rustic said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't women just sleep with men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> *Some don't. Wouldn't this boy sleeping with them, save them?*
> 
> But he's a man who wants to be a woman so he can sleep with women, it's just too bizarro.
> 
> *Correction. He's a man who wants to be a woman despite of the fact that he wants to sleep with women.*
> 
> There's a psychological problem with these people, it's a psychological issue, they need to be given the professional help they need to deal with this and not encouraged to chop bits of their anatomy off to become female.
> 
> *Not really. either it's in them or their circles/family have put it in them. *
> 
> They can never be female anyhow, they will always be biologically male, the same with women who get a prosthetic dick attached to them, they can never be male, they will always be biologically female.
> 
> *Some can do a fine imitation of it*
> 
> Men don't have ovaries and wombs, women have ovaries and wombs, men are XY and women are XX and regardless of whether they have boobies and a prosthetic vagina attached they will for their entire lives remain XY and sans ovaries and womb and regardless of whether they have a prosthetic dick attached they will for their entire lives remain XX and with ovaries and womb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some females are born with XY chromosome. Androgen insensitivity syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Some males are born with XXY or XXXY or even XXXXY Klinefelter syndrome
> 
> And there is more
> 
> True hermaphroditism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> One of the Aliens movies features an all male prison where the inmates all have XYY chromosome. As in the movie, in real life these men are hyper masculine. They are often impulsive and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> And it goes on and on.
> 
> Some people are just very much like the other sex.
> 
> 
> Of course  there is a lot of people who change because their mother or wife is a feminist. Maybe you can change, Luce? Just think of it. an operation, some testosterone injections and you can you can be instantly vaulted above the glass ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> First of all, what percentage of the population falls under the heading of those extremely rare genetic conditions?  If it's more than 1% for all of them combined, I'll be stunned*.  So why the disingenuous attempt to pretend THEY are the people we're talking about?  Why is it that societal changes that affect millions of people always try to hide behind the smokescreen of a small handful of hard cases?
> 
> Also, if gender is the superficial, meaningless, "social construct" that we're told it is, how can someone be "very much like the other sex"?  Either men and women really are different, and there are specific criteria for what they are - in which case, one cannot be the other, period - or gender is totally subjective, in which case, there is nothing for them to be "like".  You can't have it both ways.  Pick one.
> 
> Seems to me that a big part of the problem is that people championing gender fluidity are very hung up on superficialities, and instead of recognizing it, they simply assume that everything IS superficial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, transgender politics is dead. Relax.
> 
> Regarding the bolded, exactly, so what are you worried about? And yes they are the people we are talking about. The people with chromosomal conditions don't always "pass" as the gender they choose.
> 
> Some of the people who very much like the other sex DO "pass" and therefore receive less daily harassment than those with chromosomal differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, you can't help having shit for brains…
Click to expand...

It's mush not shit!


----------



## The Great Goose

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate solution is going to be single occupancy only. Because the third option ("either") doesn't solve the problem. Which is, these mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators want to enter the women's bathroom and will be permitted to do so in progressive states.
> 
> If I owned a business, I would _immediately_ convert my restroom facilities to single occupancy only and prevent progressives from preying on woman as they'd like to. It would handcuff them for quite a while (though we do know it is inevitable that they will pass a law which states you may not prevent someone from entering a single occupancy only restroom with you as it is "discriminatory" and "bigoted").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is still a huge inconvenience to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to the business owner. Personally, I find a single occupancy way more convenient. I don't like people standing next to me anyway. Would rather have privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's an inconvenience to the people who need to use the bathroom, and have to wait in line doing the pee-pee dance because there's only the one hole.  I love privacy, don't get me wrong, but I also love being able to get to a toilet before it's running down my leg.
Click to expand...

How can you stand it.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Cecilie1200 said:


> Trans people .... want to barge into bathrooms with other people who are uncomfortable and force them to accept the trans worldview. If it's non-confrontational and is a compromise with values they deem verboten, they don't want it.




What restroom man who's been, as much as possible, medically/surgically made to outwardly look like a woman (trans man) and who dresses as such go to?  Why?
If he goes to the men's room, he appears to be a woman going to the men's restroom.  Would that not be uncomfortable for some non-trans males as well as for the trans-male?
If he goes to the ladies room, he appears to be a woman going to the ladies room.  How is anyone to know that he was a man to begin with if he does this?  What's there to be uncomfortable about?

What restroom woman who's been, as much as possible, medically/surgically made to outwardly look like a man (trans woman) and who dresses as such go to?  Why?
(Same thoughts as above...replace "man" with "woman.")


----------



## P@triot

Soggy in NOLA said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've never gotten Bruce Springsteen.  Very pedestrian, but people love that shit.  Same with U2... I just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy is an asshole. He cries about taxes but caught with massive amount of land that he filed as "farm land" for tax purposes. The thing was, that prissy Hollywood prima donna wasn't doing any farming on it. He just wanted to hoard more of his wealth for himself instead of spreading it among the people as he claims he wants to do. Such a shame that 2016 didn't take him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't wish death on him.... I just think his music sucks.
Click to expand...

I hate hypocrites. There is nothing that pisses me off more than someone who preaches communism while hoarding wealth. I can't stand an asshole that says we need higher taxes and then creates false tax shelters to hoard his millions. I *do* wish on death on his disgusting ass.


----------



## gtopa1

P@triot said:


> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how


Spot on!!!

Greg


----------



## Slyhunter

Simple solutions separate the dicks and the pussies into separate rooms regardless of gender.


----------



## Silhouette

Slyhunter said:


> Simple solutions separate the dicks and the pussies into separate rooms regardless of gender.


Agreed, as long as the rider is that any doctor performing amputation on the mentally ill (those unable to confront what's between their legs on its own terms: DSM insanity defined) to cure a mental problem will be thrown in prison for life. 

That pretty much solves the problem all around.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's an inconvenience to the people who need to use the bathroom, and have to wait in line doing the pee-pee dance because there's only the one hole.  I love privacy, don't get me wrong, but I also love being able to get to a toilet before it's running down my leg.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing single occupancy with single _room_. You can have any number of single occupancy restrooms that you want. Most I see are at _least_ 3 - 5 rooms.
Click to expand...

 
I have never seen a place of business that didn't either have a room for each sex (Yes, leftists, there ARE only two of those) with multiple stalls, or a single room for each sex (Still only two, leftists), and maybe a third specifically for handicapped people.


----------



## Cecilie1200

The Great Goose said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.
Click to expand...


On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.
Click to expand...


So am I right to infer that your objections accrue from disquietude over the risk that the M-->F transin the ladies room may be a sexual predator instead of merely a law abiding person who is trans?


----------



## P@triot

Xelor said:


> So am I right to infer that your objections accrue from disquietude over the risk that the M-->F transin the ladies room may be a sexual predator instead of merely a law abiding person who is trans?


Am I right to infer that you're not terribly bright? If said person wasn't a sexual predator - they would have no desire to cross-dress in public and use public restrooms of the opposite sex.

In fact, the majority of people who do engage in that stuff would be mortified if anyone found out. They go out of their way to keep it limited to their bedroom. The fact that these people are so desperate to gain access to public facilities of the opposite sex says it all.


----------



## The Great Goose

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.
Click to expand...

I disagree that sexual predators are overwhelmingly male. I think it's rapidly becoming the opposite, actually.

I also disagree that males are feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims at all where as with the female to males, it's definitely a way for them to gain access to victims. There's a lot of loathsome transgendered men out there, believe me.


----------



## Silhouette

The Great Goose said:


> I disagree that sexual predators are overwhelmingly male. I think it's rapidly becoming the opposite, actually.
> 
> I also disagree that males are feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims at all where as with the female to males, it's definitely a way for them to gain access to victims. There's a lot of loathsome transgendered men out there, believe me.



You're missing the point entirely.  People who believe they are not the sex they were born are in deep delusion.  Which according to any volume of the DSM means they are not sane.  Those who cannot process reality on its terms are insane. 

Given that is the case, it explains neatly why MDs who drug or amputate healthy organs from males or females trying to "help" them, make them sign a waiver (that they aren't legally able to consent to)  that says "you know this won't really change your gender".  It's malpractice defined.

So, the entire question needs to back up to its roots.  The roots are in malpractice.  So, men seeking to use women's restrooms, no matter what the reason, can never be allowed.  Period.  The rest of society owes these mentally ill people a stark view of what they are denying every day.  Playing along only makes them, and us all, more mentally ill as a society.


----------



## The Great Goose

Xelor said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So am I right to infer that your objections accrue from disquietude over the risk that the M-->F trans in the ladies room may be a sexual predator instead of merely a law abiding person who is trans?
Click to expand...

I suppose with the type of people he knows, that would be the reason. I've met lowlifes who think people change gender from male to female because they've been in jail and they got raped. It's a reflection of the judgers life. 

I've never met a male-to-female that was a sexual predator, nor one that had been turned by being a victim of sexual predation. 

As for female-to-male, I've met and seen many who are political trouble makers, gangstalkers and pedophiles. 

Male-to-female do anything to avoid trouble because of the extreme prejudice against them if they do anything wrong. You can't even afford for someone else to do anything wrong to you, because the hospitals and police will treat you like you are the perpetrator.


----------



## The Great Goose

Silhouette said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that sexual predators are overwhelmingly male. I think it's rapidly becoming the opposite, actually.
> 
> I also disagree that males are feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims at all where as with the female to males, it's definitely a way for them to gain access to victims. There's a lot of loathsome transgendered men out there, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point entirely.  People who believe they are not the sex they were born are in deep delusion.  Which according to any volume of the DSM means they are not sane.  Those who cannot process reality on its terms are insane.
> 
> Given that is the case, it explains neatly why MDs who drug or amputate healthy organs from males or females trying to "help" them, make them sign a waiver (that they aren't legally able to consent to)  that says "you know this won't really change your gender".  It's malpractice defined.
> 
> So, the entire question needs to back up to its roots.  The roots are in malpractice.  So, men seeking to use women's restrooms, no matter what the reason, can never be allowed.  Period.  The rest of society owes these mentally ill people a stark view of what they are denying every day.  Playing along only makes them, and us all, more mentally ill as a society.
Click to expand...

It IS allowed for trans women to be in Women's restrooms and you will have to submit to that reality.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> You're missing the point entirely.  People who believe they are not the sex they were born are in deep delusion.  Which according to any volume of the DSM means they are not sane.  Those who cannot process reality on its terms are insane.
> 
> Given that is the case, it explains neatly why MDs who drug or amputate healthy organs from males or females trying to "help" them, make them sign a waiver (that they aren't legally able to consent to)  that says "you know this won't really change your gender".  It's malpractice defined.
> 
> So, the entire question needs to back up to its roots.  The roots are in malpractice.  So, men seeking to use women's restrooms, no matter what the reason, can never be allowed.  Period.  The rest of society owes these mentally ill people a stark view of what they are denying every day.  Playing along only makes them, and us all, more mentally ill as a society.


----------



## Zoom-boing

bornright said:


> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.



Problem solved without government interference.  

As it should be.


----------



## P@triot

Zoom-boing said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem solved without government interference.
> 
> As it should be.
Click to expand...

Sadly...the problem is *not* solved. Barack Obama's highly illegal, unconstitutional mandate that anyone can use any bathroom they choose means that even though an "either" is still available - any twisted, sexually deviant pig can and will still walk into the ladies restroom to view women and little girls.

The only way to truly solve this problem is to convert everything to single occupancy. The only step left will be for Dumbocrats to make a mandate insisting that nobody has the right to privacy and that they must accomodate the wishes of a disturbed, sexual deviant who wants to join them.

They will do it too. But it will infuriate the American people and bury their repulsive little party.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> Sadly...the problem is *not* solved. Barack Obama's highly illegal, unconstitutional mandate that anyone can use any bathroom they choose means that even though an "either" is still available - any twisted, sexually deviant pig can and will still walk into the ladies restroom to view women and little girls.
> 
> *The only way to truly solve this problem is to convert everything to single occupancy.* The only step left will be for Dumbocrats to make a mandate insisting that nobody has the right to privacy and that they must accomodate [sic] the wishes of a disturbed, sexual deviant who wants to join them.
> 
> They will do it too. But it will infuriate the American people and bury their repulsive little party.



  That won't work for every situation.  In some cases, single-occupancy just isn't feasible.  Think of a high-school locker/shower room, that has to serve, perhaps hundreds of students at a time.  Will you really see that replaced with hundreds of individual, single-occupancy locker/shower rooms?

  It is now the law, here in California, that if a perverted young male high-school student claims to _“identify as female”_, he has to be allowed into the girls' locker/shower room.  No protection at all for the safety, privacy, and modesty of actual girls.


----------



## Conservative65

deltex1 said:


> So how is Dad going to prevent Maurice from whipping out his dick in front of his daughter?  I'm sure gender neutral rest rooms wil have to accommodate a full range of first amendment rights to piss in a manner you prefer.  That would include urinals for women avec penis, women sans penis who prefer the straddle urinal, stalls with and without doors for those who might want to share all manner of sights and sounds as they perform evacuation rituals never before attempted.  It's an exciting time to be an American......yo.



I don't know that it can be prevented but it can be addressed if and when it happens to prevent that freak from doing it a second time to someone else.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Xelor said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So am I right to infer that your objections accrue from disquietude over the risk that the M-->F transin the ladies room may be a sexual predator instead of merely a law abiding person who is trans?
Click to expand...


No need to infer it, since I actually SAID it quite clearly.

Also, I'm just not fond of people who deliberately try to make other people uncomfortable in order to make some sort of statement.  I find it crass.


----------



## Cecilie1200

The Great Goose said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree that sexual predators are overwhelmingly male. I think it's rapidly becoming the opposite, actually.
> 
> I also disagree that males are feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims at all where as with the female to males, it's definitely a way for them to gain access to victims. There's a lot of loathsome transgendered men out there, believe me.
Click to expand...


Disagree all you like.  It is, sadly, still true.

CSOM Publications

While there's certainly a steep and alarming rise in female sex offenders, according to the Department of Justice, the vast majority are still male.  Now, granted, only a fraction of sex offenses are reported, but . . .

It is also a matter of both fact and common sense that sex offenders use and will use the cover of identifying as the opposite sex in order to gain access to victims.  We have already seen many cases where it has happened, and if I can figure out that it would work, it would be ludicrous to assume THEY can't figure it out.

In at least one regard, transgendered people are just like any other group:  there are assholes everywhere.


----------



## Cecilie1200

The Great Goose said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that sexual predators are overwhelmingly male. I think it's rapidly becoming the opposite, actually.
> 
> I also disagree that males are feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims at all where as with the female to males, it's definitely a way for them to gain access to victims. There's a lot of loathsome transgendered men out there, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point entirely.  People who believe they are not the sex they were born are in deep delusion.  Which according to any volume of the DSM means they are not sane.  Those who cannot process reality on its terms are insane.
> 
> Given that is the case, it explains neatly why MDs who drug or amputate healthy organs from males or females trying to "help" them, make them sign a waiver (that they aren't legally able to consent to)  that says "you know this won't really change your gender".  It's malpractice defined.
> 
> So, the entire question needs to back up to its roots.  The roots are in malpractice.  So, men seeking to use women's restrooms, no matter what the reason, can never be allowed.  Period.  The rest of society owes these mentally ill people a stark view of what they are denying every day.  Playing along only makes them, and us all, more mentally ill as a society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It IS allowed for trans women to be in Women's restrooms and you will have to submit to that reality.
Click to expand...


Hey, as long as they have the appropriate plumbing and they're not bothering anyone, I personally don't much care.  I'm not so interested in total strangers - or other people in general - that I want to start DNA testing folks in the bathroom.

But I'm also not interested in being told that I have to pretend a person built like a linebacker with a five o'clock shadow and a skirt is a "woman".


----------



## The Great Goose

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that sexual predators are overwhelmingly male. I think it's rapidly becoming the opposite, actually.
> 
> I also disagree that males are feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims at all where as with the female to males, it's definitely a way for them to gain access to victims. There's a lot of loathsome transgendered men out there, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point entirely.  People who believe they are not the sex they were born are in deep delusion.  Which according to any volume of the DSM means they are not sane.  Those who cannot process reality on its terms are insane.
> 
> Given that is the case, it explains neatly why MDs who drug or amputate healthy organs from males or females trying to "help" them, make them sign a waiver (that they aren't legally able to consent to)  that says "you know this won't really change your gender".  It's malpractice defined.
> 
> So, the entire question needs to back up to its roots.  The roots are in malpractice.  So, men seeking to use women's restrooms, no matter what the reason, can never be allowed.  Period.  The rest of society owes these mentally ill people a stark view of what they are denying every day.  Playing along only makes them, and us all, more mentally ill as a society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It IS allowed for trans women to be in Women's restrooms and you will have to submit to that reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, as long as they have the appropriate plumbing and they're not bothering anyone, I personally don't much care.  I'm not so interested in total strangers - or other people in general - that I want to start DNA testing folks in the bathroom.
> 
> But I'm also not interested in being told that I have to pretend a person built like a linebacker with a five o'clock shadow and a skirt is a "woman".
Click to expand...

language shows you not to be a complete dingbat.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you people talking about people transsexuals or crossdressers?*
> 
> Transsexual
> Crossdresser
> And I'm not asking with regard to nefarious types who might dress "however" as an affectation adopted specifically to act upon criminal intent.  I'm asking with regard to people who are just going about their lives like most everyone else -- working, shopping, hanging out, walking down the street, etc.​*Why is there so much focus on men who dress as women rather than women who dress as men?*
> 
> If you're of a mind to take offense at crossdressers, then rationally, you'd take equal offense at women who style themselves to appear as men as with men who style themselves to appear as women.  That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Society doesn't seem to find this offensive (woman dressed as a man)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Society finds this offensive (man dressed as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me it has something to do with looking like a man in a dress.  I have no idea which of the following female appearing individuals is a woman.  I also don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet what I see in this thread's posts is haranguing about men in women's bathrooms.  Looking at the athletes above, I am hard pressed to know which of them (save the one with the beard) is male/female.​*Women wearing pants doesn't bother people, but men wearing dresses does.  *
> 
> Again, what's rational about that?  It's clear that wearing dresses/skirts and other items that in the west are considered female are not innately gender specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's obvious that neither small children nor their parents go "ape shit" over seeing body parts attached to live humans.  Similarly, nudity itself isn't a problem for young or old people.  You cannot possibly think that people raised in the societies pictured here don't at all stages of their lives see male and female genitals being used and not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for studies that examined sexual predation among societies like Yanomamö, Herero and Himba that have not "Westernized" (for want of a better term), I can't find a thing that indicates these people even experience sexual predation of children.  Yet it's quite likely that children of all ages in those societies see "body parts" all the time.​
> It's rather hard to conceive that genital squeamishness is a more advanced state of being than not being so.   Accordingly, it stands to reason that no child is innately going to "flip out" because they see an adult urinating.  That happens when children are taught to think penises and vaginas are "something secret" or untoward.
> 
> 
> Now you may wonder why I'd write the comments above.  The reason is because this is a political forum.  I would expect that people here would at least be very astute about the existential humanity.  The human bran works the same whether it develops in New York or Namibia.  In this thread's context, that means that the line of argument that intimates or asserts overtly that one's child seeing a man's penis or woman's vagina is somehow distressing is most surprising.  How can one engage in social and political discourse, debate, yet also attempt to advance such irrational ideas, ideas that just don't bear out when considered rationally?  (I wanted to say "provincial," but I can't because the people who _don't_ have "bathroom issues" literally are provincial in the objective application of that term.)  It just doesn't make sense to me that one would talk about issues of humanity and not be really well informed about humanity, not culture, humanity.
> 
> Brief History of Gender Specific Restrooms
> Why not abolish the laws of urinary segregation?
> Lastly, I'll point out that insouciance toward "doing one's business" existed in the early days of Western culture.  The Romans, for example, had no issue with it.  The bathrooms are open to all genders and all ages, so imagine men, women, and children all standing or sitting, doing their business next to one another in an open space. People are discussing business or gossiping to one another while going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionalism is self defeating. Clearly it's more damaging to tradition for a woman to sex change to a man but traditionalists have the view that a woman is NEVER responsible for her actions so therefore the men changing into women must be focused on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.
Click to expand...




Cecilie1200 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I right to infer that your objections accrue from disquietude over the risk that the M-->F trans in the ladies room may be a sexual predator instead of merely a law abiding person who is trans?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to infer it, since I actually SAID it quite clearly.
> 
> Also, I'm just not fond of people who deliberately try to make other people uncomfortable in order to make some sort of statement.  I find it crass.
Click to expand...


Re: your first paragraph:  

Okay....Does that mean "yes" is your answer to my question?  I just want to be sure I'm 100% clear on the letter and the spirit of the comment.  The letter of it is quite clear.  The spirit is what my question addresses.
FWIW, what you earlier wrote is nowhere near as explicit as is the question I asked you and it did not at all mention risk; that's why I asked the question.


Cecilie1200 said:


> On a more practical note, sexual predators are overwhelmingly male, which means the likelihood of a male predator feigning transgenderism to gain access to victims is much higher than the reverse.




Re: your second paragraph:

Okay....I'll take your word for that.
Which of the following most inspires that statement?  Altruism or what you are or are not fond of?
Why have you shared that piece of information at all?  I understand the sentence, but I have no idea of to what it relates.  Do you see it as being related to your first paragraph?  Are you just sharing something about yourself for the sake of sharing it?  I'm asking because you've placed the statement in a separate paragraph from the first one, thereby giving readers no basis for connecting the two ideas.  If there were more than one sentence in each paragraph, that might not be the case, but there isn't, so I have to ask.


----------



## boilermaker55

Man! You are very stupid.



P@triot said:


> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how


----------



## P@triot

boilermaker55 said:


> Man! You are very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
Click to expand...

Wow...what an intelligent comment. Way to provide supporting evidence for your accusation.

Here's the thing snowflake - it's you and your fellow progressives denying science, biology, and reality. You people are ignorant and bat-shit crazy (anyone who denies reality is bat-shit crazy). For instance - Donald Trump _is_ *your* president. But you deny reality.


----------



## usmbguest5318

TheDude said:


> Simple solution to a simple problem.  If you do it without question then more power to you.  You may even belong there.  If you can't then you have no fucking business using the women's bathroom, and sure as shit not the locker room. In other words dude trans......*.If you look like a dude in a dress* you have more problems than determining which bathroom to use, and it's YOUR problem.


















































Looking at the people above, there is nothing that convincingly, rationally makes it clear which direction their sex change went.  Moreover, were I to see any of them in public, I would not have the first idea that they were born as the sex opposite that which they appear in either of their photos.

*For folks who have expressed the "comfort issue" re: what restroom trans people use:*
Look at the above photos again and ask yourself these questions:
Realizing that the people pictured above, when they were mid-process in their sexual transformation -- _i.e.,_ they had not had their SRS, but had begun taking the hormones that transform their superficial traits to those of their intended sex -- looked as they do in the photos on the right.....

Are you truly saying you think they should have used the ladies room/women's locker room during that period?  Making them do that is exactly what several states' bathroom laws require.
Do you honestly not see how that causes more problems than if they simply went to the men's room to relieve themselves?  Yet using the ladies' room is exactly what you've been advocating they do.
Those of you here who think that even after the SRS they are still women and therefore they should use the ladies' room/locker rooms, what makes you think that their going to the ladies room makes any sense at all?  Someone earlier talked about being made uncomfortable by a trans person using the facilities designated for the "to be" sex.  Using the facilities of their "legacy" sex isn't going to produce any less discomfiture.
*
About this business of sexual predators:* 

​
Principled or Unprincipled?  Logical or illogical?

For one to ascribe to the notion that the bathroom laws that have been passed will somehow reduce the incidence of or risk of being a victim of a sex-related crime, one must necessarily ascribe to line of logic that argues laws are an effective tactic for stopping or reducing the quantity of illegal and/or undesirable behavior/acts.
Given that rationally you must accept the noted line of argument, reconcile the rationality of your acceptance of that principle with the following assertion:  gun control laws do not inhibit gun-related crimes.
What does it mean to be unprincipled?  It means either (1) having no principles or (2) irrationally or inconsistently applying one or several principles one may claim to have.  It is to be, in a word, absurd.

Now people may attempt to deflect away from facing their unprincipled thinking and positions by crying "liberal this" or whatever the other insipid and off-point notion that enters their feeble minds.  People may try to claim logical soundness is a matter of opinion. The fact is that sound reasoning, soundness, is neither liberal nor conservative -- like truth, it just is -- and it is not a matter of opinion because it can be shown objectively.

Another question for anyone who's concerned about trans people committing sex (or indecent exposure) crimes in restrooms:

How many times has a trans person been convicted of committing a sex crime in a restroom/locker room?
The answer to that question is zero and it's zero in every state, regardless of what laws they have or had.


----------



## Slyhunter

Xelor said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution to a simple problem.  If you do it without question then more power to you.  You may even belong there.  If you can't then you have no fucking business using the women's bathroom, and sure as shit not the locker room. In other words dude trans......*.If you look like a dude in a dress* you have more problems than determining which bathroom to use, and it's YOUR problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the people above, there is nothing that convincingly, rationally makes it clear which direction their sex change went.  Moreover, were I to see any of them in public, I would not have the first idea that they were born as the sex opposite that which they appear in either of their photos.
> 
> *For folks who have expressed the "comfort issue" re: what restroom trans people use:*
> Look at the above photos again and ask yourself these questions:
> Realizing that the people pictured above, when they were mid-process in their sexual transformation -- _i.e.,_ they had not had their SRS, but had begun taking the hormones that transform their superficial traits to those of their intended sex -- looked as they do in the photos on the right.....
> 
> Are you truly saying you think they should have used the ladies room/women's locker room during that period?  Making them do that is exactly what several states' bathroom laws require.
> Do you honestly not see how that causes more problems than if they simply went to the men's room to relieve themselves?  Yet using the ladies' room is exactly what you've been advocating they do.
> Those of you here who think that even after the SRS they are still women and therefore they should use the ladies' room/locker rooms, what makes you think that their going to the ladies room makes any sense at all?  Someone earlier talked about being made uncomfortable by a trans person using the facilities designated for the "to be" sex.  Using the facilities of their "legacy" sex isn't going to produce any less discomfiture.
> *
> About this business of sexual predators:*
> 
> ​
> Principled or Unprincipled?  Logical or illogical?
> 
> For one to ascribe to the notion that the bathroom laws that have been passed will somehow reduce the incidence of or risk of being a victim of a sex-related crime, one must necessarily ascribe to line of logic that argues laws are an effective tactic for stopping or reducing the quantity of illegal and/or undesirable behavior/acts.
> Given that rationally you must accept the noted line of argument, reconcile the rationality of your acceptance of that principle with the following assertion:  gun control laws do not inhibit gun-related crimes.
> What does it mean to be unprincipled?  It means either (1) having no principles or (2) irrationally or inconsistently applying one or several principles one may claim to have.  It is to be, in a word, absurd.
> 
> Now people may attempt to deflect away from facing their unprincipled thinking and positions by crying "liberal this" or whatever the other insipid and off-point notion that enters their feeble minds.  People may try to claim logical soundness is a matter of opinion. The fact is that sound reasoning, soundness, is neither liberal nor conservative -- like truth, it just is -- and it is not a matter of opinion because it can be shown objectively.
> 
> Another question for anyone who's concerned about trans people committing sex (or indecent exposure) crimes in restrooms:
> 
> How many times has a trans person been convicted of committing a sex crime in a restroom/locker room?
> The answer to that question is zero and it's zero in every state, regardless of what laws they have or had.
Click to expand...

They shouldn't be allowed in public. They should be regulated to some nut house.


----------



## hazlnut

Transgender = not a choice.

Homosexual = Not a choice.

Bisexual = not a choice.

Heterosexual = not a choice.

Asexual = not a choice.

Homophobe = choice.

Bigot = fear, insecurity + learned hateful behavior.


----------



## Slyhunter

hazlnut said:


> Transgender = not a choice.
> 
> Homosexual = Not a choice.
> 
> Bisexual = not a choice.
> 
> Heterosexual = not a choice.
> 
> Asexual = not a choice.
> 
> Homophobe = choice.
> 
> Bigot = fear, insecurity + learned hateful behavior.


Find the gay gene and it becomes a choice of the parents again. Abort them fags.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Cecilie1200 said:


> It IS allowed for trans women to be in Women's restrooms and you will have to submit to that reality.



Hey, as long as they have the appropriate plumbing and they're not bothering anyone, I personally don't much care.  I'm not so interested in total strangers - or other people in general - that I want to start DNA testing folks in the bathroom.

But I'm also not interested in being told that I have to pretend a person built like a linebacker with a five o'clock shadow and a skirt is a "woman".[/QUOTE]

Fine, but a guy who wants to appear as a woman and who is a mid-process or post op transsexual isn't going to have a 5 o'clock shadow.  As for built like a linebacker but without a five o'clock shadow, well, that's about how I'd describe female bodybuilders.  Look at those women.  Even when they are not flexing, they are going to "look like a linebacker."

​


----------



## P@triot

Xelor said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution to a simple problem.  If you do it without question then more power to you.  You may even belong there.  If you can't then you have no fucking business using the women's bathroom, and sure as shit not the locker room. In other words dude trans......*.If you look like a dude in a dress* you have more problems than determining which bathroom to use, and it's YOUR problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the people above, there is nothing that convincingly, rationally makes it clear which direction their sex change went.  Moreover, were I to see any of them in public, I would not have the first idea that they were born as the sex opposite that which they appear in either of their photos.
> 
> *For folks who have expressed the "comfort issue" re: what restroom trans people use:*
> Look at the above photos again and ask yourself these questions:
> Realizing that the people pictured above, when they were mid-process in their sexual transformation -- _i.e.,_ they had not had their SRS, but had begun taking the hormones that transform their superficial traits to those of their intended sex -- looked as they do in the photos on the right.....
> 
> Are you truly saying you think they should have used the ladies room/women's locker room during that period?  Making them do that is exactly what several states' bathroom laws require.
> Do you honestly not see how that causes more problems than if they simply went to the men's room to relieve themselves?  Yet using the ladies' room is exactly what you've been advocating they do.
> Those of you here who think that even after the SRS they are still women and therefore they should use the ladies' room/locker rooms, what makes you think that their going to the ladies room makes any sense at all?  Someone earlier talked about being made uncomfortable by a trans person using the facilities designated for the "to be" sex.  Using the facilities of their "legacy" sex isn't going to produce any less discomfiture.
> *
> About this business of sexual predators:*
> 
> ​
> Principled or Unprincipled?  Logical or illogical?
> 
> For one to ascribe to the notion that the bathroom laws that have been passed will somehow reduce the incidence of or risk of being a victim of a sex-related crime, one must necessarily ascribe to line of logic that argues laws are an effective tactic for stopping or reducing the quantity of illegal and/or undesirable behavior/acts.
> Given that rationally you must accept the noted line of argument, reconcile the rationality of your acceptance of that principle with the following assertion:  gun control laws do not inhibit gun-related crimes.
> What does it mean to be unprincipled?  It means either (1) having no principles or (2) irrationally or inconsistently applying one or several principles one may claim to have.  It is to be, in a word, absurd.
> 
> Now people may attempt to deflect away from facing their unprincipled thinking and positions by crying "liberal this" or whatever the other insipid and off-point notion that enters their feeble minds.  People may try to claim logical soundness is a matter of opinion. The fact is that sound reasoning, soundness, is neither liberal nor conservative -- like truth, it just is -- and it is not a matter of opinion because it can be shown objectively.
> 
> Another question for anyone who's concerned about trans people committing sex (or indecent exposure) crimes in restrooms:
> 
> How many times has a trans person been convicted of committing a sex crime in a restroom/locker room?
> The answer to that question is zero and it's zero in every state, regardless of what laws they have or had.
Click to expand...

Looking at the people above (most of which are fake), it is painfully obvious that each and everyone of them were under the care of a physician who broke the hypocratic oath of "do no harm". None of them had a legitimate physical condition which required hormone therapy and/or surgery.

When people proclaim that they are Jesus Christ - you don't advocate that physicians give them surgery and drugs to make them look like Jesus Christ and then demand that people worship them. This is no different. At all.

These people are suffering from a severe mental health ailment. They need mental health treatment - not selfish, sexual deviants who get off on their condition cheering them on and encouraging them.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

P@triot said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Home Depot has three restrooms now.  Men, Women, and Either.  I must admit I was curious to see if the either had urinals or if everyone had to squat.  I did not check.
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate solution is going to be single occupancy only. Because the third option ("either") doesn't solve the problem. Which is, these mentally disturbed, sexually deviant predators want to enter the women's bathroom and will be permitted to do so in progressive states.
> 
> If I owned a business, I would _immediately_ convert my restroom facilities to single occupancy only and prevent progressives from preying on woman as they'd like to. It would handcuff them for quite a while (though we do know it is inevitable that they will pass a law which states you may not prevent someone from entering a single occupancy only restroom with you as it is "discriminatory" and "bigoted").
Click to expand...


Liberals don't take into consideration things like public safety, opportunities they provide sexual predators who will only take advantage of such policy changes, over simply fulfilling a group's personal cell centered needs.   Do we find any such concerns of protective measures addressed, even the slightest interest of providing safe guards solutions against such predator crimes from taking place?  This is why I am in total agreement with you that open door opportunities will always be there, and that anyone who addresses such concerns for ALL those who will be effected, will simply be labeled as being discriminatory or bigoted.  When they begin to take the time to show concern for everyone's public safety, outside of just hoping to appease one particular group's self interest of mere "personal preference", I will be utterly shocked.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> Looking at the people above (most of which are fake), it is painfully obvious that each and everyone of them were under the care of a physician who broke the hypocratic oath of "do no harm". None of them had a legitimate physical condition which required hormone therapy and/or surgery.



  What I don't get is why pervert-lovers such as Xelor think it helps their case to show us a collection of obvious freaks and degenerates, while trying to make a case that there are no freaks or degenerates.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Xelor said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS allowed for trans women to be in Women's restrooms and you will have to submit to that reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, as long as they have the appropriate plumbing and they're not bothering anyone, I personally don't much care.  I'm not so interested in total strangers - or other people in general - that I want to start DNA testing folks in the bathroom.
> 
> But I'm also not interested in being told that I have to pretend a person built like a linebacker with a five o'clock shadow and a skirt is a "woman".
Click to expand...


Fine, but a guy who wants to appear as a woman and who is a mid-process or post op transsexual isn't going to have a 5 o'clock shadow.  As for built like a linebacker but without a five o'clock shadow, well, that's about how I'd describe female bodybuilders.  Look at those women.  Even when they are not flexing, they are going to "look like a linebacker."

​











[/QUOTE]

You DO realize that sex change surgery is extremely expensive, and not covered by most insurance (unless that changed in the last few days).  Which means that most trans people are basically just extreme cross-dressers.


----------



## Conservative65

hazlnut said:


> Transgender = not a choice.
> 
> Homosexual = Not a choice.
> 
> Bisexual = not a choice.
> 
> Heterosexual = not a choice.
> 
> Asexual = not a choice.
> 
> Homophobe = choice.
> 
> Bigot = fear, insecurity + learned hateful behavior.



So someone born a male thinking he's a female isn't the one having the feelings?  It's a choice.  Saying it's not is an excuse.  

Choosing to go into the wrong restroom where my family happens to be is a bad choice.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS allowed for trans women to be in Women's restrooms and you will have to submit to that reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, as long as they have the appropriate plumbing and they're not bothering anyone, I personally don't much care.  I'm not so interested in total strangers - or other people in general - that I want to start DNA testing folks in the bathroom.
> 
> But I'm also not interested in being told that I have to pretend a person built like a linebacker with a five o'clock shadow and a skirt is a "woman".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, but a guy who wants to appear as a woman and who is a mid-process or post op transsexual isn't going to have a 5 o'clock shadow.  As for built like a linebacker but without a five o'clock shadow, well, that's about how I'd describe female bodybuilders.  Look at those women.  Even when they are not flexing, they are going to "look like a linebacker."
> 
> ​
Click to expand...




Cecilie1200 said:


> You DO realize that* sex change surgery is extremely expensive*, and not covered by most insurance (unless that changed in the last few days).  *Which means that most trans people are basically just extreme cross-dressers.*



Yes, I do realize that; however, I know too that is neither the sole nor driving factor in determining the sufficiency of the argument in favor of bathroom laws.  You will recall that you and I are conversing because you feel bathroom laws are necessary (at least in part) as a way of reducing the risk that M-->F transsexuals in the ladies room may be sexual predators rather than trans individuals who are there merely to relieve themselves.

One of the other factors, and a driving rather than circumstantial one as you've above presented, is that sexual predators have committing their lascivious act as an objective, be it opportunistic or premeditated in origin.  I would think you'd agree that's so.  We know that not one genuine trans person has ever been found to have committed a sex crime in a restroom; thus there is no basis for thinking or legislating in order to protect anyone from such persons.  

That leaves us with pretenders to transsexual status.  It stands to reason that individuals, we'll say men for now, who pretend to be transsexuals and want to prey on females in the ladies room/locker rooms would (1) want to successfully and without arousing suspicion gain access to those places so they can "do their thing," and (2) need to feign femininity to do so.  Thus sashaying in looking like the man below isn't going to do it.  He may get into the space, but who there isn't immediately going to recoil and/or drive him out?






In other words, the predator will at least need to be convincing because to do otherwise will engender a variety of challenges.  After all, even the dumbest and most glib-about-incarceration sexual predators wants to at least be able to "do the deed" before being caught.

If one is to be believe the principle advanced by the gun rights advocates -- the principle that says laws don't stop or deter committed people from performing their unlawful act(s) -- bathroom law or no bathroom law, sexual predators will nonetheless attempt to prey on their desired victims.  All the law does is force them to improve the authenticity of their charade, even if only enough to convincingly look like a homely and not terribly stylish female.  

So applying the "ineffective deterrent" principle, it becomes irrational to advocate for bathroom laws that keep trans people from using the facilities of their choice.  Quite simply, there's nothing to be gained by passing laws that one's principles say don't achieve their intended outcome, that is unless one's purpose for passing them has an unacknowledged aim or is merely to placate the "peanut gallery."

Therein, then, is seen multiple (yet not all) failings of the "trans people are extreme crossdressers" basis of support for enacting bathroom laws that make it illegal for trans people to use the bathroom that fits their apparent sex.


*Supplemental imagery to highlight some of the concepts stated above.*

One of these individuals is a woman.  The other is not.






And this too is a man dressed as a woman.







This person truly is a woman, but with a shave and very little makeup, many men could look at least as much like a woman as she.







Now these guys are merely wearing women's clothing.  They aren't fooling anyone, but I don't think they are trying to fool anyone either.

























This last guy is an Eastern European math wiz who obtained some degree of fame (infamy?) because he refused to wear pants.  He's not trans or a cross dresser other than that he just prefers skirts.


----------



## Slyhunter

You forgot one.


----------



## ScienceRocks

And you have to treat people like shit because of your dumb religion. What a little man you're.


----------



## The Great Goose

Slyhunter said:


> You forgot one.


Wouldn't she have had it removed?


----------



## boilermaker55

You are the crazy f*ck. I have posted the real science on things and you tard farts keep posting nothing.
So take all your fake shit and keep reading it .




P@triot said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man! You are very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives continue to deny science, biology, reality, etc.
> 
> "The assault on science, reason, masculinity, and femininity continues to gain steam."
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dads, we can’t expect our sons to become real men if we don’t teach them how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...what an intelligent comment. Way to provide supporting evidence for your accusation.
> 
> Here's the thing snowflake - it's you and your fellow progressives denying science, biology, and reality. You people are ignorant and bat-shit crazy (anyone who denies reality is bat-shit crazy). For instance - Donald Trump _is_ *your* president. But you deny reality.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silhouette

Conservative65 said:


> So someone born a male thinking he's a female isn't the one having the feelings?  It's a choice.  Saying it's not is an excuse.
> 
> Choosing to go into the wrong restroom where my family happens to be is a bad choice.



Agreed.  Every version of the DSM manual in psychology says that the definition of insanity is the stark refusal to deal with reality on its terms.  When a man looks between his legs and sees a penis & testicles and declares to the world "I'm actually a woman!", he is, by definition, insane.

Those people are not legally capable of signing the medical consent form for hormone or surgical "therapy" that says "you know this won't actually change your gender".  So, the doctors are at fault.  They should be legally pinned to the wall.


----------



## P@triot

The progressive feminist narrative completely and totally _obliterated_...

I have long said that feminism and “transgenderism” are on a crash course. They cannot really coexist under the umbrella of the same ideology. Liberalism cannot put forward the notion that a woman’s reproductive organs afford her certain entitlements and special rights while at the same time putting forward the notion that a woman’s reproductive organs are not essential aspects of her womanhood. *Liberalism especially cannot claim that men have no business formulating opinions about women’s issues due to our lack of a vagina while at the same time claiming that men can actually be women despite our lack of a vagina*.

*Either a woman’s anatomy means something or it doesn’t*. *Either men can intrude into spaces that are uniquely feminine or they cannot*. *Either our bodies are inherent to our identity or they are not. It’s impossible to answer “both” to any of these questions*. It’s even more impossible to answer “both” to all three of them.

Matt Walsh:  Hey feminists and ‘transgenders’, you need to get your stories straight


----------



## P@triot

_Boom_! The ultimate knock out blow to the idiotic progressive narratives which deny biology, science, etc.

"If men can be women and women can be men and our bodies are incidental shells arbitrary containing our true identity, an identity that is fluid and changeable from moment to moment, then it makes no sense to be an activist for women’s issues. There can be no women’s issues because, in effect, there are no women. There are just people who happen to have a certain shell, but the shell doesn’t matter."

Matt Walsh:  Hey feminists and ‘transgenders’, you need to get your stories straight


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> The progressive feminist narrative completely and totally _obliterated_...
> 
> I have long said that feminism and “transgenderism” are on a crash course. They cannot really coexist under the umbrella of the same ideology. Liberalism cannot put forward the notion that a woman’s reproductive organs afford her certain entitlements and special rights while at the same time putting forward the notion that a woman’s reproductive organs are not essential aspects of her womanhood. *Liberalism especially cannot claim that men have no business formulating opinions about women’s issues due to our lack of a vagina while at the same time claiming that men can actually be women despite our lack of a vagina*.
> 
> *Either a woman’s anatomy means something or it doesn’t*. *Either men can intrude into spaces that are uniquely feminine or they cannot*. *Either our bodies are inherent to our identity or they are not. It’s impossible to answer “both” to any of these questions*. It’s even more impossible to answer “both” to all three of them.
> 
> Matt Walsh:  Hey feminists and ‘transgenders’, you need to get your stories straight



  Never underestimate the power of doublethink, as practiced by modern *li*b*e*rals.

_“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself – that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word 'doublethink' involved the use of doublethink.

The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them... To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies – all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth.”_​


----------



## Silhouette

It hurts my brain to read that Bob!


----------



## P@triot

As always - conservatives accurately predicted exactly what would happen from the idiotic left-wing policy. The left's horrific war on women continues...

Woman Says No One Intervened When Man Filmed Her in Target Dressing Room


----------



## Freewill

The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.


----------



## HappyJoy

Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom

May 21, 2000


----------



## BULLDOG

HappyJoy said:


> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000




Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.


----------



## HappyJoy

BULLDOG said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
Click to expand...


Quite the opposite. Check the date.


----------



## BULLDOG

HappyJoy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Check the date.
Click to expand...



Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.


----------



## HappyJoy

BULLDOG said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Check the date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
Click to expand...


I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Freewill said:


> The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.



Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Check the date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
Click to expand...


Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".

I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.


----------



## HappyJoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Check the date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
Click to expand...


Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime. 

I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.


----------



## Johann

Just wait until the pedos can marry little kids, because pedophilia is a sexual orientation and we're all bigots.

Oh wait, that's Islam.


----------



## HappyJoy

Johann said:


> Just wait until the pedos can marry little kids, because pedophilia is a sexual orientation and we're all bigots.
> 
> Oh wait, that's Islam.



You should talk to someone who has experience in the matter.  Ted Nugent?


----------



## Wyatt earp

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Check the date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
Click to expand...



Discriminatory laws?


Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?




.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Check the date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Because morals demands it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

BULLDOG said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
Click to expand...

Isn't your entire political philosophy anyone can be any sex they want at any time?


----------



## HappyJoy

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Check the date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?


----------



## HappyJoy

SassyIrishLass said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
Click to expand...


Proof?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
Click to expand...

Should women's restrooms be required by law to have urinals for the tweeners?


----------



## HappyJoy

Missouri_Mike said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should women's restrooms be required by law to have urinals for the tweeners?
Click to expand...


No, not really. Do you know what a tween is?


----------



## Wyatt earp

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Perhaps I misunderstood your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
Click to expand...




Again why the fuck do we have women and men's bathrooms ?


.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

HappyJoy said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should women's restrooms be required by law to have urinals for the tweeners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not really. Do you know what a tween is?
Click to expand...

I didn't know there was a real tween. I thought I made it up. A person who has a dick but also tits and wears gigantic heels. Like not a man but not woman either. Kinda between the two.


----------



## Wyatt earp

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...




Yes we know how morally degenerate the left is.


We know you say the right has a war on women but it really is the left.



.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know how morally degenerate the left is.
> 
> 
> We know you say the right has a war on women but it really is the left.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You know letting men dominate women's sports isn't a war on women right? And making them wear burkas is feminism. Just ask the left.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.

Make that no decent parent wants that


----------



## HappyJoy

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably too cryptic.  My point was that sexual abuse has existed and will continue to exist regardless of whether someone with a ding-a-ling sits down to pee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again why the fuck do we have women and men's bathrooms ?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I don't know, you could have looked it up.

Why Do We Have Men's and Women's Bathrooms Anyway?


----------



## HappyJoy

Missouri_Mike said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should women's restrooms be required by law to have urinals for the tweeners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not really. Do you know what a tween is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know there was a real tween. I thought I made it up. A person who has a dick but also tits and wears gigantic heels. Like not a man but not woman either. Kinda between the two.
Click to expand...


Hmm, yeah, you shouldn't use the term tween in that circumstance, it's not going to make you look...normal.


----------



## HappyJoy

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know how morally degenerate the left is.
> 
> 
> We know you say the right has a war on women but it really is the left.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What is immoral about a transgendered person using the bathroom?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

HappyJoy said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should women's restrooms be required by law to have urinals for the tweeners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not really. Do you know what a tween is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know there was a real tween. I thought I made it up. A person who has a dick but also tits and wears gigantic heels. Like not a man but not woman either. Kinda between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah, you shouldn't use the term tween in that circumstance, it's not going to make you look...normal.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should expand on that.


----------



## HappyJoy

SassyIrishLass said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
Click to expand...


And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?


----------



## HappyJoy

Missouri_Mike said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> 
> 
> Should women's restrooms be required by law to have urinals for the tweeners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not really. Do you know what a tween is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know there was a real tween. I thought I made it up. A person who has a dick but also tits and wears gigantic heels. Like not a man but not woman either. Kinda between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah, you shouldn't use the term tween in that circumstance, it's not going to make you look...normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should expand on that.
Click to expand...


Nope, it's a single word and you have the entire internet to figure it out.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

HappyJoy said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should women's restrooms be required by law to have urinals for the tweeners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. Do you know what a tween is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know there was a real tween. I thought I made it up. A person who has a dick but also tits and wears gigantic heels. Like not a man but not woman either. Kinda between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah, you shouldn't use the term tween in that circumstance, it's not going to make you look...normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should expand on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's a single word and you have the entire internet to figure it out.
Click to expand...

No, I really want you to expand on it. Don't run away.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
Click to expand...


According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law


----------



## HappyJoy

SassyIrishLass said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
Click to expand...


More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
Click to expand...


You underestimate me...hag

There is a saying, the most dangerous place in the world is between a mother and her children. It's true


----------



## HappyJoy

SassyIrishLass said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You underestimate me...hag
Click to expand...


Actually I would classify that as over estimating you.  Anyway, be the nut in the bathroom who rants about some non existent crime taking place, it'll look good on you.


----------



## BULLDOG

Missouri_Mike said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't your entire political philosophy anyone can be any sex they want at any time?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You underestimate me...hag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I would classify that as over estimating you.  Anyway, be the nut in the bathroom who rants about some non existent crime taking place, it'll look good on you.
Click to expand...


If you didnt come across as batshit crazy in nearly every comment people may take your bs serious. But you do

You really are loons ya know


----------



## HappyJoy

SassyIrishLass said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You underestimate me...hag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I would classify that as over estimating you.  Anyway, be the nut in the bathroom who rants about some non existent crime taking place, it'll look good on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If yiu didnt come across as batshit crazy in nearly every comment people may take your bs serious. But you do
> 
> You really are loons ya know
Click to expand...


I'm a loon because you're going to go bonkers if someone takes a piss in a restroom?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

BULLDOG said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't your entire political philosophy anyone can be any sex they want at any time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

When did this happen? You've spent all this time telling us how men can be women if they choose, some can even become nothing. Non-sexual I think they call it. I don't know there's like 48 different choices according to you people but hey, you aren't pushing the limits of fucking stupid if you say so.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You underestimate me...hag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I would classify that as over estimating you.  Anyway, be the nut in the bathroom who rants about some non existent crime taking place, it'll look good on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If yiu didnt come across as batshit crazy in nearly every comment people may take your bs serious. But you do
> 
> You really are loons ya know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a loon because you're going to go bonkers if someone takes a piss in a restroom?
Click to expand...


Stop resorting to generics to suit your weak agenda.


----------



## BULLDOG

Missouri_Mike said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't your entire political philosophy anyone can be any sex they want at any time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this happen? You've spent all this time telling us how men can be women if they choose, some can even become nothing. Non-sexual I think they call it. I don't know there's like 48 different choices according to you people but hey, you aren't pushing the limits of fucking stupid if you say so.
Click to expand...

I have no doubt that is what you have been hearing for a long time, unfortunately, the voices you were listening to were either Fox, RWNJ radio, or the voices in your head.


----------



## Freewill

Cecilie1200 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?
Click to expand...

I think that is what I said.

Since we live in this messed up world of PC you and I both know that the PC crowd is winning.  I know one thing I do not want some slob man taking a dump along side one of my daughters.  My solution should make everyone happy.  I say SHOULD but it won't.  Because the PC crowd won't be happy until they have shoved their world view down on the rest of us.  And the rest of us are stupid or too timid and we let it happen.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

BULLDOG said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man Is Charged With Raping Woman in Restaurant Bathroom
> 
> May 21, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't your entire political philosophy anyone can be any sex they want at any time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this happen? You've spent all this time telling us how men can be women if they choose, some can even become nothing. Non-sexual I think they call it. I don't know there's like 48 different choices according to you people but hey, you aren't pushing the limits of fucking stupid if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt that is what you have been hearing for a long time, unfortunately, the voices you were listening to were either Fox, RWNJ radio, or the voices in your head.
Click to expand...

Nope, pretty sure it was the left wing SJW nut bags.


----------



## The Original Tree

If you are a woman, just carry mace & stun guns.  The first man you see walk in to the bathroom with you, mace him.

No one would dare prosecute you.

If all women did this, these sexual predators would quit pushing to have access to women's bathrooms, and locker rooms.


----------



## BULLDOG

Missouri_Mike said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a RWNJ to try to associate an entire political philosophy with the act of a sexual predator. Your reach should exceed your grasp, but in your case it exceeds common sense or reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't your entire political philosophy anyone can be any sex they want at any time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this happen? You've spent all this time telling us how men can be women if they choose, some can even become nothing. Non-sexual I think they call it. I don't know there's like 48 different choices according to you people but hey, you aren't pushing the limits of fucking stupid if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt that is what you have been hearing for a long time, unfortunately, the voices you were listening to were either Fox, RWNJ radio, or the voices in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, pretty sure it was the left wing SJW nut bags.
Click to expand...

You have a pretty good list of things you claim I told you. I never said those things.


----------



## Rustic

It is pretty sick the extent these fucking perverts will go to get into the restroom of the opposite sex… LOL


----------



## Missouri_Mike

BULLDOG said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't your entire political philosophy anyone can be any sex they want at any time?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did this happen? You've spent all this time telling us how men can be women if they choose, some can even become nothing. Non-sexual I think they call it. I don't know there's like 48 different choices according to you people but hey, you aren't pushing the limits of fucking stupid if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt that is what you have been hearing for a long time, unfortunately, the voices you were listening to were either Fox, RWNJ radio, or the voices in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, pretty sure it was the left wing SJW nut bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a pretty good list of things you claim I told you. I never said those things.
Click to expand...

How many genders are there?


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?
Click to expand...


Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.


Bullshit! Every woman I know is completely mortified over the thought of a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant *male* invading _their_ facilities.

There is no fuck'n reason on earth those sick bastards can't dress and act normal in public. They can engage in their sexual activities in privacy like the rest of society.

I'm sick of the LGBT community insisting that 99.9% of society needs to bend and yield to the demands of the 0.01% of society.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Every woman I know is completely mortified over the thought of a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant *male* invading _their_ facilities.
> 
> There is no fuck'n reason on earth those sick bastards can't dress and act normal in public. They can engage in their sexual activities in privacy like the rest of society.
> 
> I'm sick of the LGBT community insisting that 99.9% of society needs to bend and yield to the demands of the 0.01% of society.
Click to expand...


You, obviously, don't know many women. Of course, they are hard to meet from your basement.

Americans oppose bathroom laws limiting transgender rights: poll


----------



## Seawytch

Women overwhelmingly support trans women in their facilities.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You, obviously, don't know many women.


I know thousands of them, sweetie. I attended the largest high school in my state, the third largest university in my state, and I worked for the the sixth largest employer in my state.

_Oops_....keep digging sweetie.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Women overwhelmingly support trans women in their facilities.


Ahahaha! Seawytch caught *lying* as usual! She says "most women" but then posts a chart from a survey on *young* *adults*. That is not "most women", Joseph Goebbels.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women overwhelmingly support trans women in their facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha! Seawytch caught *lying* as usual! She says "most women" but then posts a chart from a survey on *young* *adults*. That is not "most women", Joseph Goebbels.
Click to expand...


55% of women versus 40%, Poodle old pie.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women overwhelmingly support trans women in their facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha! Seawytch caught *lying* as usual! She says "most women" but then posts a chart from a survey on *young* *adults*. That is not "most women", Joseph Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 55% of women versus 40%, Poodle old pie.
Click to expand...

Not women...females who fall under the "young adults" sub-category. You got caught *lying* - _again_.


----------



## Hossfly

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women overwhelmingly support trans women in their facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha! Seawytch caught *lying* as usual! She says "most women" but then posts a chart from a survey on *young* *adults*. That is not "most women", Joseph Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 55% of women versus 40%, Poodle old pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not women...females who fall under the "young adults" sub-category. You got caught *lying* - _again_.
Click to expand...





​


----------



## Hossfly

Rustic said:


> It is pretty sick the extent these fucking perverts will go to get into the restroom of the opposite sex… LOL






​


----------



## Hossfly

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Every woman I know is completely mortified over the thought of a mentally disturbed, sexually deviant *male* invading _their_ facilities.
> 
> There is no fuck'n reason on earth those sick bastards can't dress and act normal in public. They can engage in their sexual activities in privacy like the rest of society.
> 
> I'm sick of the LGBT community insisting that 99.9% of society needs to bend and yield to the demands of the 0.01% of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, obviously, don't know many women. Of course, they are hard to meet from your basement.
> 
> Americans oppose bathroom laws limiting transgender rights: poll
Click to expand...





​


----------



## Freewill

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.
Click to expand...

He is not a she.    Does the left know anything about science?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women overwhelmingly support trans women in their facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha! Seawytch caught *lying* as usual! She says "most women" but then posts a chart from a survey on *young* *adults*. That is not "most women", Joseph Goebbels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 55% of women versus 40%, Poodle old pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not women...females who fall under the "young adults" sub-category. You got caught *lying* - _again_.
Click to expand...


You're correct, that one is young adults...this one isn't and it's 52-40% for women approving of people using the restroom that corresponds with their gender identity not their gender at birth.

Americans Split Over New LGBT Protections, Restroom Policies

Oops, poor poodle pup.


----------



## Seawytch

Freewill said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a she.    Does the left know anything about science?
Click to expand...


Okay Dr Imbecile, what does science recommend when dealing with trans people?


----------



## Freewill

Seawytch said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a she.    Does the left know anything about science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Dr Imbecile, what does science recommend when dealing with trans people?
Click to expand...

I doubt "science" has an answer for that question.  But "science" certainly can tell the difference between a him and a her.  It is actually really easy.


----------



## Seawytch

Freewill said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The logical outcome is to allow women to use the men's room.  That includes trannys.   That way women, especially young women have some security and some privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a she.    Does the left know anything about science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Dr Imbecile, what does science recommend when dealing with trans people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt "science" has an answer for that question.  But "science" certainly can tell the difference between a him and a her.  It is actually really easy.
Click to expand...


Doctors who gave studied it do. What do they recommend, Einstein?


----------



## Hossfly

Seawytch said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the logical conclusion not to respect the right of women to expect privacy and safety while using the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your privacy and security aren't in jeopardy by allowing trans women to pee in women's restrooms. Hers would be if she was forced to use the men's restroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a she.    Does the left know anything about science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Dr Imbecile, what does science recommend when dealing with trans people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt "science" has an answer for that question.  But "science" certainly can tell the difference between a him and a her.  It is actually really easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors who gave studied it do. What do they recommend, Einstein?
Click to expand...


Dr. Hossfly recommends mental health counselling.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You're correct


I _always_ am...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Doctors who gave studied it do. What do they recommend, Einstein?


We've been over this _many_ times, Seawytch. A person who believes they are Jesus Christ is mentally ill. Anyone who believes they are something they are not _is_ mentally *ill*.

The difference is that the left embraces anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ being institutionalized while they Gaystapo will ruin the career of any doctor who does the same thing with a transvestite. Thus, left-wing doctors lie for the cause and some right-wing doctors lie for the cause out of fear for their reputation and careers.


----------



## P@triot

Hossfly said:


> ​


No. I'm not ok with that. I'll *never* be ok with that. No decent, rational person would _ever_ be ok with that. This mentally disturbed individual tries to walk in the restroom while my daughter's are in there and I break his jaw. If he attempts to get up, I beat him into a coma. Period.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors who gave studied it do. What do they recommend, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> We've been over this _many_ times, Seawytch. A person who believes they are Jesus Christ is mentally ill. Anyone who believes they are something they are not _is_ mentally *ill*.
> 
> The difference is that the left embraces anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ being institutionalized while they Gaystapo will ruin the career of any doctor who does the same thing with a transvestite. Thus, left-wing doctors lie for the cause and some right-wing doctors lie for the cause out of fear for their reputation and careers.
Click to expand...


Yes, we have been over it and we're always left in the same place...transgendered people are living their lives as recommended by *doctors*.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors who gave studied it do. What do they recommend, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> We've been over this _many_ times, Seawytch. A person who believes they are Jesus Christ is mentally ill. Anyone who believes they are something they are not _is_ mentally *ill*.
> 
> The difference is that the left embraces anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ being institutionalized while they Gaystapo will ruin the career of any doctor who does the same thing with a transvestite. Thus, left-wing doctors lie for the cause and some right-wing doctors lie for the cause out of fear for their reputation and careers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we have been over it and we're always left in the same place...transgendered people are living their lives as recommended by *doctors*.
Click to expand...

Not they are not. They are living their lives in accordance with the left-wing propaganda and the Gaystapo. They are being exploited and it is sad. They need _help_ - not parades.


----------



## Mr Natural

Seems this "Men in women's bathrooms" thing happens a lot in Conservatopia.

What's up with that?


----------



## P@triot

Mr Clean said:


> Seems this "Men in women's bathrooms" thing happens a lot in Conservatopia. What's up with that?


Seems like that is the dumbest, most nonsensical, desperate, "hey I have nothing to say but I just want to join the conversation to get some attention from everyone" post of the month here on USMB.

No, wait. Scratch that. It doesn't _seem_ like it. That's exactly what it actually _was_.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct
> 
> 
> 
> I _always_ am...
Click to expand...


Actually it's so rare, it begged to be called out. 

And I should thank you since the poll of adults showed an even larger percentage of women that support allowing people to use the restroom associated with their gender identity. Good job!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors who gave studied it do. What do they recommend, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> We've been over this _many_ times, Seawytch. A person who believes they are Jesus Christ is mentally ill. Anyone who believes they are something they are not _is_ mentally *ill*.
> 
> The difference is that the left embraces anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ being institutionalized while they Gaystapo will ruin the career of any doctor who does the same thing with a transvestite. Thus, left-wing doctors lie for the cause and some right-wing doctors lie for the cause out of fear for their reputation and careers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we have been over it and we're always left in the same place...transgendered people are living their lives as recommended by *doctors*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not they are not. They are living their lives in accordance with the left-wing propaganda and the Gaystapo. They are being exploited and it is sad. They need _help_ - not parades.
Click to expand...


Uh huh...you'd send them to a psychiatrist, right? What do psychiatrists recommend, puppy? It's not the answer you so desperately want it to be.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Uh huh...you'd send them to a psychiatrist, right? What do psychiatrists recommend, puppy?


The standard treatment for schizophrenia...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

I see Bruth Jenner had HIS surgery...now HE is just a mutilated MALE


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...you'd send them to a psychiatrist, right? What do psychiatrists recommend, puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> The standard treatment for schizophrenia...
Click to expand...


Except you KNOW that's not true. That's what you might want it to be, but it's not...as this conservative Christian mother found.

Christian, Conservative And Parenting A Transgender Child In Texas | HuffPost


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...you'd send them to a psychiatrist, right? What do psychiatrists recommend, puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> The standard treatment for schizophrenia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you KNOW that's not true. That's what you might want it to be, but it's not...as this conservative Christian mother found.
> 
> Christian, Conservative And Parenting A Transgender Child In Texas | HuffPost
Click to expand...

Actually...that is *100% true*. It is a mental illness. You can't call a man who believes he's Jesus Christ "mentally ill" but a man who believes he's a woman "a pioneer". Sorry my dear. I know the sexual deviance of it all turns you on, but it is _still_ a mental illness.


----------



## LaDexter




----------



## Mr Natural

P@triot said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this "Men in women's bathrooms" thing happens a lot in Conservatopia. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like that is the dumbest, most nonsensical, desperate, "hey I have nothing to say but I just want to join the conversation to get some attention from everyone" post of the month here on USMB.
> 
> No, wait. Scratch that. It doesn't _seem_ like it. That's exactly what it actually _was_.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this "Men in women's bathrooms" thing happens a lot in Conservatopia. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like that is the dumbest, most nonsensical, desperate, "hey I have nothing to say but I just want to join the conversation to get some attention from everyone" post of the month here on USMB.
> 
> No, wait. Scratch that. It doesn't _seem_ like it. That's exactly what it actually _was_.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't you be out cruising public restrooms looking for deviants?


----------



## P@triot

Mr Clean said:


> Shouldn't you be out cruising public restrooms looking for deviants?


Shouldn't you be learning how to use a basic website without listing the previous responses in duplicate, instead of cruising public restrooms looking for deviants to service?


----------



## Vandalshandle

What I like about this board is that the nut jobs are so diverse, and neatly organized. When I get tired of laughing at the religious fanatics in the thread describing the horrors of hell, I can come over here for the nut jobs who are obsessed about what goes on in women's rest rooms!


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

Gender Dysphoria is a mental illness according to the APA. The cure is acceptance, therapy, or transitioning.

And I really don't get why everyone is sexualizing  woman's bathrooms. Are there secret orgies going on in there or something? Because men's bathrooms are the least sexy places on the planet.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

LiberalSnowflake said:


> And I really don't get why everyone is sexualizing  woman's bathrooms. Are there secret orgies going on in there or something? Because men's bathrooms are the least sexy places on the planet.



  It's not just about restrooms.  It's also about dressing rooms, locker rooms, communal bathing facilities, etc.  It's about recognizing the _“right”_ of a perverted high school boy to go into the girls' locker room while actual girls are in there fully exposed while undressing and showering.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

Bob Blaylock said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't get why everyone is sexualizing  woman's bathrooms. Are there secret orgies going on in there or something? Because men's bathrooms are the least sexy places on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just about restrooms.  It's also about dressing rooms, locker rooms, communal bathing facilities, etc.  It's about recognizing the _“right”_ of a perverted high school boy to go into the girls' locker room while actual girls are in there fully exposed while undressing and showering.
Click to expand...

But even then I don't see why people get so worked up over nudity. Not all nudity is sexual. Do people really get hot and bothered when, say, their doctor is opposite sex? Eh, whatever. If ensuring people don't end up in a bathroom with people they are attracted too is so important:

1. What about post-op passing trans folk? The sort where you need to get out your DNA sequencer to figure out what gender they were born as. Is it fair to place them in bathroom of their birth? 

2. What about gay and bi people? You are much more likely to share a restroom with a gay person of your gender then a trans person. Should they be separated placed in the opposite sex location as well?  What about bi people?


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't get why everyone is sexualizing  woman's bathrooms. Are there secret orgies going on in there or something? Because men's bathrooms are the least sexy places on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just about restrooms.  It's also about dressing rooms, locker rooms, communal bathing facilities, etc.  It's about recognizing the _“right”_ of a perverted high school boy to go into the girls' locker room while actual girls are in there fully exposed while undressing and showering.
Click to expand...

They already know that Bob Blaylock. But admit progressives who can't defend their bat-shit crazy, irrational positions, they have to attempt to change the narrative. It's all about "framing" the argument in a different way, as left-wing terrorist Bill Ayers likes to say.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> But even then I don't see why people get so worked up over nudity.


Of course you don't. You're a LWNJ. You have no concept of things like decency or modesty.


LiberalSnowflake said:


> Do people really get hot and bothered when, say, their doctor is opposite sex?


No...but they do get uncomfortable. And *that* is the issue. Not "sex". As a typical LWHJ, _you_ make it about sex.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> But even then I don't see why people get so worked up over nudity.


My little girls do *not* want to strip naked in front of boys or grown men. If you can't understand why, then you are a genuine fuck'n idiot.

Decent people don't want to live their life like porn stars. They want privacy. They want decency. And they don't give a shit if you don't like it. Deal with it.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> But even then I don't see why people get so worked up over nudity.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. You're a LWNJ. You have no concept of things like decency or modesty.
> 
> 
> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people really get hot and bothered when, say, their doctor is opposite sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but they do get uncomfortable. And *that* is the issue. Not "sex". As a typical LWHJ, _you_ make it about sex.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one going around and calling trans folk "sex perverts." Forgive me if I confuse all this rhetoric about trans people being aggressive sexual deviants as being some sort of sexual anxiety. 



P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> But even then I don't see why people get so worked up over nudity.
> 
> 
> 
> My little girls do *not* want to strip naked in front of boys or grown men. If you can't understand why, then you are a genuine fuck'n idiot.
> 
> Decent people don't want to live their life like porn stars. They want privacy. They want decency. And they don't give a shit if you don't like it. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Don't you think a trans women would be just as uncomfortable being surrounded by men, just as your little girls would? What about a butch lesbian who is confused for a trans person and shouted out of a restroom? These are serious questions, which Boyd seems to want to answer.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> Forgive me if I confuse all this rhetoric about trans people being aggressive sexual deviants as being some sort of sexual anxiety.


It's not about "trans people". Actual sexual predators are cashing in on these idiotic laws to more easily access victims. *Think*.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> Don't you think a trans women would be just as uncomfortable being surrounded by men, just as your little girls would?


There is no such thing as a "trans woman". Their chromosomes unequivocally prove they are male. Thus they belong in the men's room.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> What about a butch lesbian who is confused for a trans person and shouted out of a restroom?


First of all, in the history of restrooms, that has *never* happened. Second, if it were to happen, that's her fault for being so "butch". She deserves to get shouted out if she so drastically rejects her own DNA.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I confuse all this rhetoric about trans people being aggressive sexual deviants as being some sort of sexual anxiety.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about "trans people". Actual sexual predators are cashing in on these idiotic laws to more easily access victims. *Think*.
Click to expand...

Of course this is about trans people. Do you think anti-discrimination bills are passed for funsies? Allowing trans people to use the bathroom of their choice helps them with their medical condition.

And in the 19-states which have these sorts of laws, there are has not been a spike in sexual assaults in restrooms in any of them. 


P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think a trans women would be just as uncomfortable being surrounded by men, just as your little girls would?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "trans woman". Their chromosomes unequivocally prove they are male. Thus they belong in the men's room.
Click to expand...

Gender dysphoria is an APA-recognized medical condition. It's right there in the DSM-V, along with everything from autism to schizophrenia. The suggested treatment is therapy and transition. What, is all of psychology a lie now?



P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about a butch lesbian who is confused for a trans person and shouted out of a restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, in the history of restrooms, that has *never* happened. Second, if it were to happen, that's her fault for being so "butch". She deserves to get shouted out if she so drastically rejects her own DNA.
Click to expand...


Yes it has. And short-haired women sometimes get a similar treatment. Very little of what we consider as looking "male" and "female" has anything to do with DNA. Hair length, makeup, clothing, foot-ware, piercings, and other methods of gender expression change drastically from culture to culture and from time period to time period. 

And what- women's can't have short hair now? I thought this was America. Land of personal freedom.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> And what- women's can't have short hair now? I thought this was America. Land of personal freedom.


It is land of personal freedom. They have the freedom to wear their hair short, the other women have the freedom of speech to give them an earful.

And....most of all....my girls have the personal freedom to expect not having to get naked in front of sexual predators cashing in on these idiotic bathroom laws which deny science and promote the desires of the mentally ill.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what- women's can't have short hair now? I thought this was America. Land of personal freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> It is land of personal freedom. They have the freedom to wear their hair short, the other women have the freedom of speech to give them an earful.
> 
> And....most of all....my girls have the personal freedom to expect not having to get naked in front of sexual predators cashing in on these idiotic bathroom laws which deny science and promote the desires of the mentally ill.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, and I see. So men have the freedom to barge in on a short-haired women peeing to make sure shes a woman (as per my third link). But trans folks don't have the freedom to use the bathroom that they anatomically resemble. Makes sense.

And promotes the treatment of the mentally ill you mean? Gender dysphoria is a mental illness- the solution to which is transitioning! As provided by the DSM-V no less!

And with fully transitioned, passing trans folk- how are you going to police them anyway? Ask for ID before entering the bathroom?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

LiberalSnowflake said:


> But even then I don't see why people get so worked up over nudity. Not all nudity is sexual. Do people really get hot and bothered when, say, their doctor is opposite sex? Eh, whatever. If ensuring people don't end up in a bathroom with people they are attracted too is so important:
> 
> 1. What about post-op passing trans folk? The sort where you need to get out your DNA sequencer to figure out what gender they were born as. Is it fair to place them in bathroom of their birth?
> 
> 2. What about gay and bi people? You are much more likely to share a restroom with a gay person of your gender then a trans person. Should they be separated placed in the opposite sex location as well?  What about bi people?



  Why should sane, normal people have to sacrifice any measure of our modesty, dignity, and safety, to pander to a tiny minority of insane, immoral, perverted freaks?

  Put the freaks I Institutions, so that us sane people can live as sane people.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

Bob Blaylock said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> But even then I don't see why people get so worked up over nudity. Not all nudity is sexual. Do people really get hot and bothered when, say, their doctor is opposite sex? Eh, whatever. If ensuring people don't end up in a bathroom with people they are attracted too is so important:
> 
> 1. What about post-op passing trans folk? The sort where you need to get out your DNA sequencer to figure out what gender they were born as. Is it fair to place them in bathroom of their birth?
> 
> 2. What about gay and bi people? You are much more likely to share a restroom with a gay person of your gender then a trans person. Should they be separated placed in the opposite sex location as well?  What about bi people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should sane, normal people have to sacrifice any measure of our modesty, dignity, and safety, to pander to a tiny minority of insane, immoral, perverted freaks?
> 
> Put the freaks I Institutions, so that us sane people can live as sane people.
Click to expand...


If you force trans people into their birth bathrooms- you will still have the problem of a fully transitioned same-gendered trans person making people in their birth bathroom uncomfortable. A trans man looks and acts like a man, but under bathroom-bill laws he would be forced (by law) to go into the women's bathroom. How is that not just as bad as this unproven risk of "perverted freaks" abusing these laws to sneak into women's bathrooms?

A person with gender dysphoria is no more immoral then a person with Asperger or depression. Its a mental illness. Psychiatric institutions are not really a solution to any but the most violent mental illnesses. They don't work, stigmatize people with curable diseases, and psychiatry has long moved away from them. But the psychiatric consensus, as written in the DSM-V, is clear on the matter of gender dysphoria: let them transition!


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> Gender dysphoria is a mental illness- the solution to which is transitioning!


Really? So will you pass laws that *force* people to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ? Since giving in to a mental illness and "transitioning" into a beard, long robes, sandals, and apostles is the "solution"?

No? Didn't think so. Disgusting _hypocrite_.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> If you force trans people into their birth bathrooms- you will still have the problem of a *fully transitioned* same-gendered trans person making people in their birth bathroom uncomfortable.


Do you have any idea how stupid you sound? There shouldn't be _any_ "fully transitioned" idiots running around as providing medications and/or surgery when not medically necessary is a *major* violation of the hippocratic oath.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> And with fully transitioned, passing trans folk- how are you going to police them anyway? Ask for ID before entering the bathroom?


Exactly!!! If they look sooooooo much like a woman, who would know anyway?!? Who would stop them? Why the need for these laws?!? 

Because these idiotic laws *aren't* for the transgendered (as I've told you several times now). Fully heterosexual predators are using them for victims. And the Dumbocrats are facilitating it to continue their war on women.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gender dysphoria is a mental illness- the solution to which is transitioning!
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So will you pass laws that *force* people to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ? Since giving in to a mental illness and "transitioning" into a beard, long robes, sandals, and apostles is the "solution"?
> 
> No? Didn't think so. Disgusting _hypocrite_.
Click to expand...

You know for someone who likes to talk about decency a lot, you sure do throw insults around.

And get back to me when the psychiatric community recognizes "Jesus-dysphoria" as a psychiatric medical condition.  Or recognizes "transitioning" as an important element of treating DID.



P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you force trans people into their birth bathrooms- you will still have the problem of a *fully transitioned* same-gendered trans person making people in their birth bathroom uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how stupid you sound? There shouldn't be _any_ "fully transitioned" idiots running around as providing medications and/or surgery when not medically necessary is a *major* violation of the hippocratic oath.
Click to expand...

Except transition IS how gender dysphoria is treated. The psychiatric community DO recommend that as treatment for those who want to undergo it. To not allow the surgeries would cause harm to people.

And besides, it doesn't matter if our society accepts that or not- the technology to transition is there so trans people will seek it out. It's the nature of gender dysphoria. Trans people will shell out thousands of dollars to go to foreign countries, then come home looking different. So this "problem" is one we will have to deal with even if you think transitioning is immoral. 



P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with fully transitioned, passing trans folk- how are you going to police them anyway? Ask for ID before entering the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!! If they look sooooooo much like a woman, who would know anyway?!? Who would stop them? Why the need for these laws?!?
> 
> Because these idiotic laws *aren't* for the transgendered (as I've told you several times now). Fully heterosexual predators are using them for victims. And the Dumbocrats are facilitating it to continue their war on women.
Click to expand...

No, it's because passing is hard. Some do it well, others don't. Some end up in an akward in-between places where their primary sex characteristics are all in place, but their secondary ones aren't (or vice-versa.) Some do all the surgery, look like their preferred sex, then get stuck with the opposite-sex voice. It's a tough lot.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> To not allow the surgeries would cause harm to people.


To not pass laws *forcing* society to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ does harm to them. You don't seem to care about anyone unless they are sexually deviant.

You contradict yourself. If you're going to force little girls to get naked in front of grown men for the "comfort" of the grown men, then you damn well better demand that progressives be forced to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> To not allow the surgeries would cause harm to people.
> 
> 
> 
> To not pass laws *forcing* society to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ does harm to them. You don't seem to care about anyone unless they are sexually deviant.
> 
> You contradict yourself. If you're going to force little girls to get naked in front of grown men for the "comfort" of the grown men, then you damn well better demand that progressives be forced to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...

It's not the same thing, silly, because that's not a recognized psychiatric condition whose treatment is transitioning.

Gender dysphoria is a medical condition according the the APA. You can't get around that by drawing false equivalencies to the odd hypothetical. If people do a bunch of research into Jesusphoria and find out that it isn't just DID but a distinct medical condition relieved only by transitioning into Jesus Christ- then we can talk about ethics.  

And your still not providing a solution that completely fixes the problem you made up. If someone has a male personality, male hormones, and a male body, but gets shuffled into a woman's bathroom thanks to the Bathroom Police- hows that any better then the nightmare scenario you keep describing?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

LiberalSnowflake said:


> It's not the same thing, silly, because that's not a recognized psychiatric condition whose treatment is transitioning.
> 
> Gender dysphoria is a medical condition according the the APA. You can't get around that by drawing false equivalencies to the odd hypothetical. If people do a bunch of research into Jesusphoria and find out that it isn't just DID but a distinct medical condition relieved only by transitioning into Jesus Christ- then we can talk about ethics.



  What other psychiatric condition is there for which it is deemed a valid treatment to force sane people to sacrifice their own comfort, safely, privacy,and dignity in order to cater to the delusions of the one who is insane?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

This is what happens when you allow *LI*b*E*rals to be in charge.

  At this Del Taco where my wife and I dined a few hours ago, there is no men's restroom.  There's a women's restroom, and there's a _“gender neutral”_ restroom.  So, as a man, which restroom am I supposed to use?  I guess I can claim that I “identify as a woman”, and on that basis, use the women's restroom.  Or worse, I can claim that I “identify” as some sort of perverted “gender-neutral” freak so that I can use that restroom.

  The sign on the door cites _“a recent change in California State Law”_.

*LI*b*E*ralism truly has degenerated into what can only honestly be called a mental and moral disease.


----------



## LiberalSnowflake

Bob Blaylock said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same thing, silly, because that's not a recognized psychiatric condition whose treatment is transitioning.
> 
> Gender dysphoria is a medical condition according the the APA. You can't get around that by drawing false equivalencies to the odd hypothetical. If people do a bunch of research into Jesusphoria and find out that it isn't just DID but a distinct medical condition relieved only by transitioning into Jesus Christ- then we can talk about ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other psychiatric condition is there for which it is deemed a valid treatment to force sane people to sacrifice their own comfort, safely, privacy,and dignity in order to cater to the delusions of the one who is insane?
Click to expand...

No one is trying to make you comprmoise on any of those things. In fact, forcing trans men into cis women's bathrooms creates the same problem that you guys claim is happening.



Bob Blaylock said:


> This is what happens when you allow *LI*b*E*rals to be in charge.
> 
> At this Del Taco where my wife and I dined a few hours ago, there is no men's restroom.  There's a women's restroom, and there's a _“gender neutral”_ restroom.  So, as a man, which restroom am I supposed to use?  I guess I can claim that I “identify as a woman”, and on that basis, use the women's restroom.  Or worse, I can claim that I “identify” as some sort of perverted “gender-neutral” freak so that I can use that restroom.
> 
> The sign on the door cites _“a recent change in California State Law”_.
> 
> *LI*b*E*ralism truly has degenerated into what can only honestly be called a mental and moral disease.
> 
> View attachment 134918



Wait that's what's got you worked up? A gender neutral bathroom at a fast food joint? And if I'm reading this correctly- the bathroom locks. So it looks like a single-person bathroom. Like your own private bathroom while your using it? How is this a problem? Just lock the door and you have complete privacy.  Do you need a sign on the door affirming the user's masculinity before you will use it?

I'm sure they will put up a male bathroom eventually- and if they don't it's not the State of California's fault. Is the fault of Del Taco for being so cheap that they can't afford a men's restroom.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other psychiatric condition is there for which it is deemed a valid treatment to force sane people to sacrifice their own comfort, safely, privacy,and dignity in order to cater to the delusions of the one who is insane?
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trying to make you comprmoise on any of those things.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?!? That's *exactly* what you people are doing. My wife, my daughters, my mother, my sister-in-law, and my female friends do *not* want men in their restrooms or locker rooms.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> It's not the same thing, silly, because that's not a recognized psychiatric condition whose treatment is transitioning.


Well isn't that "convenient"? There are a few problems with that though. For starters, physicians once insisted that giving athletes water was the worst thing you could do (because of "cramping" - look it up). Until athletes started *dying* and then those dimwits realized they lack of water was causing cramping. The problem with the medical field is that it is extremely complex but the ego of physicians doesn't permit them to accept that they don't even know what they don't know.

Another problem is that sound medical research is *not* driving this nonsense. The Gaystapo is. The left-wing gay lynch mob has physicians scared of being called "homophobic" and having their careers destroyed. So they are simply allowing the left to dictate treatment.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> And your still not providing a solution that completely fixes the problem you made up.


I already did - you treat them the same way you treat all other mentally disturbed individuals who believe they are something other than what they are.


----------



## P@triot

LiberalSnowflake said:


> If someone has a male personality, male hormones, and a male body, but gets shuffled into a woman's bathroom thanks to the Bathroom Police- hows that any better then the nightmare scenario you keep describing?


If someone has an X and a Y chromosome they won't get "shuffled" into the women's restroom. They will be _properly_ "shuffled" into the men's room where they belong.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other psychiatric condition is there for which it is deemed a valid treatment to force sane people to sacrifice their own comfort, safely, privacy,and dignity in order to cater to the delusions of the one who is insane?
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trying to make you comprmoise on any of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?!? That's *exactly* what you people are doing. My wife, my daughters, my mother, my sister-in-law, and my female friends do *not* want men in their restrooms or locker rooms.
Click to expand...


Men aren't...trans women _might_ be. 

And a majority of *Americans* don't want your silly pecked checker laws.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?!? That's *exactly* what you people are doing. My wife, my daughters, my mother, my sister-in-law, and my female friends do *not* want men in their restrooms or locker rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't...trans women _might_ be.
Click to expand...

Any other *lies* you would like to attempt?


> Seattle, Wash. community is in _uproar_ after a *man* *undressed in the women’s locker room at a local pool*. The women inside the locker room at the time attempted to kick him out, but the guy refused and said “the law has changed and I have the right to be here.”
> 
> *He returned* to the restroom *for a second time* later that evening, *when young girls were changing for swim practice*.



Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Men aren't...trans women _might_ be.


A "trans woman" is just the idiotic left-wing term for a *man* with a mental illness.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> And a majority of *Americans* don't want your silly pecked checker laws.


The majority of Americans *don't* want men in the women's restroom. You can share you pitiful little left-wing polls all you want but there is a reason that Republicans control the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of 50 states. It's the bathroom laws you bat-shit crazy lefties mistakenly believed that decent, rational people would accept.

We thank you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?!? That's *exactly* what you people are doing. My wife, my daughters, my mother, my sister-in-law, and my female friends do *not* want men in their restrooms or locker rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't...trans women _might_ be.
Click to expand...


  As a matter of undeniable, immutable, scientific fact, _“trans women”_ are not women at all, but men.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?!? That's *exactly* what you people are doing. My wife, my daughters, my mother, my sister-in-law, and my female friends do *not* want men in their restrooms or locker rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't...trans women _might_ be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, immutable, scientific fact, _“trans women”_ are not women at all, but men.
Click to expand...


No, they are transgendered. That's a scientific definition.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a majority of *Americans* don't want your silly pecked checker laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Americans *don't* want men in the women's restroom. You can share you pitiful little left-wing polls all you want but there is a reason that Republicans control the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of 50 states. It's the bathroom laws you bat-shit crazy lefties mistakenly believed that decent, rational people would accept.
> 
> We thank you.
Click to expand...


Men aren't using women's restrooms. Trans women are. Trans men use men's bathrooms. It's a fact of life you can't wish or legislate away..

The reason for Republican"control" is called voter suppression and gerrymandering. And any "control" will be short lived if Republicans keep trying to pass laws opposed by a majority of Americans. (And pretty much everything Republicans want is opposed by a majority of Americans.)


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Men aren't using women's restrooms. Trans women are.



_“Trans women”_ are men.  Hard science trumps the insane delusions of sick perverts.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> LiberalSnowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about a butch lesbian who is confused for a trans person and shouted out of a restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, in the history of restrooms, that has *never* happened. Second, if it were to happen, that's her fault for being so "butch". She deserves to get shouted out if she so drastically rejects her own DNA.
Click to expand...


Never happened, huh?


Wow, you're quite the authoritarian aren't you? Gonna try to legislate woman's hair length, fascist?


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't using women's restrooms. Trans women are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Trans women”_ are men.  Hard science trumps the insane delusions of sick perverts.
Click to expand...


Transgendered is a scientific term. What is the scientific community's recommended treatment for transgendered people? It's not what you want it to be.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Transgendered is a scientific term…



  Thank you for proving, once again, the point that when a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, that the word is rarely used to mean what sane people understand it to mean.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered is a scientific term…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving, once again, the point that when a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, that the word is rarely used to mean what sane people understand it to mean.
Click to expand...


Sane people know you can't wish transgendered people into the cornfields.

This Christian conservative woman once thought she was "sane" like you...

I Let My Daughter Transition at 4 Years Old — And Have Zero Regrets Today


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Men aren't using women's restrooms. *Trans* wo*men* are. Trans men use men's bathrooms. It's a fact of life you can't wish or legislate away..


Sweetie...no matter how many times you deny science and call a *man* a "trans woman", it is _still_ a *man*. Chromosomes don't lie - progressives do.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Wow, you're quite the authoritarian aren't you? Gonna try to legislate woman's hair length, fascist?


Never. I never suggested legislating _anything_. That's what you fascists do.


----------



## Richard-H

It's simple:

If you have a penis you should use the men's room.

If you have a vagina you should use the ladies room.

If you have both or neither you should use the rest room of the genre you identify with.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Transgendered is a scientific term.


Bwhahahaha! It's a progressive term. A term is something created by man. There is nothing "scientific" about any _word_, sweetie.

Science doesn't lie...progressives do. A man is still a man even if progressives call them a "transgendered woman". Basically, you're like school children declaring it "opposite day".


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't using women's restrooms. *Trans* wo*men* are. Trans men use men's bathrooms. It's a fact of life you can't wish or legislate away..
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...no matter how many times you deny science and call a *man* a "trans woman", it is _still_ a *man*. Chromosomes don't lie - progressives do.
Click to expand...


So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...

As this Christian Conservative woman found. 

'She Was Asking the Lord to Let Her Die': Raising a Trans Child in Texas


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  The ever-popular leftist argument of "Bad things happen, so we have no responsibility to try to stop it".
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to live inside your head, and I will not stop fighting to prevent the world around me from being turned into your sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again why the fuck do we have women and men's bathrooms ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, you could have looked it up.
> 
> Why Do We Have Men's and Women's Bathrooms Anyway?
Click to expand...


You don't know?!  Seriously?!  You had to actually look up an answer to that?!

Holy crap!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again why the fuck do we have women and men's bathrooms ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, you could have looked it up.
> 
> Why Do We Have Men's and Women's Bathrooms Anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know?!  Seriously?!  You had to actually look up an answer to that?!
> 
> Holy crap!
Click to expand...



I missed that post, that dumb fuck asked me to look it up?


.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we know how morally degenerate the left is.
> 
> 
> We know you say the right has a war on women but it really is the left.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is immoral about a transgendered person using the bathroom?
Click to expand...



When it makes other people uncomfortable and less safe?  It's called "extreme selfishness", and most people who have morals consider it immoral.

But I get that morals aren't a topic you know anything about.  Like a fish lecturing on cross-country running.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes.  Let's pass discriminatory laws and pretend they reduce crime.
> 
> I'm glad I don't live inside your head where you want to check everyone's 'package' at the door before they take a piss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
Click to expand...


Depends on whether that someone has a penis or a vagina.

What makes you think wearing a dress has anything to do with it, genius?  Most women today rarely or never wear dresses.  (That would be the REAL women, not the delusional pretenders.)


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because morals demands it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
Click to expand...


Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".

But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
Click to expand...


Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
Click to expand...




So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?



.


----------



## ph3iron

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Nice foul mouth my white high school maybe boy. Last time I looked you have to go in a stall in a woman's bathroom.
So unless you have a 10' penis ,maybe like you, which you can throw over the top...
Boy the ignorance is astounding and amusing
And where is Bruce and where are you sir? Just asking


----------



## ph3iron

miketx said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
Click to expand...

Libtardism? More 2nd grade humor. Go down well at your KKK meetings?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ph3iron said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice foul mouth my white high school maybe boy. Last time I looked you have to go in a stall in a woman's bathroom.
> So unless you have a 10' penis ,maybe like you, which you can throw over the top...
> Boy the ignorance is astounding and amusing
> And where is Bruce and where are you sir? Just asking
Click to expand...


Or they could climb over the stall...or under it.

Your ignorance....


----------



## ph3iron

strollingbones said:


> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...


They are all sex starved to be worried about such world problems


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libtardism? More 2nd grade humor. Go down well at your KKK meetings?
Click to expand...


He's not a demoquack


----------



## miketx

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libtardism? More 2nd grade humor. Go down well at your KKK meetings?
Click to expand...

Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. 

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

7. Lie, make false assumptions

*8. Play race/gender card*

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist card

11. Make up stuff 

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand when they have been posting about it for days.

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia


----------



## ph3iron

SassyIrishLass said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice foul mouth my white high school maybe boy. Last time I looked you have to go in a stall in a woman's bathroom.
> So unless you have a 10' penis ,maybe like you, which you can throw over the top...
> Boy the ignorance is astounding and amusing
> And where is Bruce and where are you sir? Just asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or they could climb over the stall...or under it.
> 
> Your ignorance....
Click to expand...

The guy or the girl? 
Anyone been to a baseball game lately? Ladies all over guys bathrooms. Boy the paranoia is pathetic


----------



## ph3iron

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libtardism? More 2nd grade humor. Go down well at your KKK meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> *8. Play race/gender card*
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand when they have been posting about it for days.
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
Click to expand...

Nice cut and paste, quit reading after line 1


----------



## Wyatt earp

ph3iron said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice foul mouth my white high school maybe boy. Last time I looked you have to go in a stall in a woman's bathroom.
> So unless you have a 10' penis ,maybe like you, which you can throw over the top...
> Boy the ignorance is astounding and amusing
> And where is Bruce and where are you sir? Just asking
Click to expand...










 



.


----------



## miketx

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libtardism? More 2nd grade humor. Go down well at your KKK meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> *8. Play race/gender card*
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand when they have been posting about it for days.
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cut and paste, quit reading after line 1
Click to expand...

I wrote it all myself liar.


----------



## Seawytch

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...


----------



## Wyatt earp

O


Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
Click to expand...



Once again why does faggot rights are more important then women's rights?



.


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
Click to expand...

you mean chicks with dicks?


----------



## Seawytch

miketx said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
Click to expand...


This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?


----------



## miketx

he can pee here:


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
Click to expand...




At home



.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...


And once again the left denies science. 

Chromosomes tell the _entire_ story on gender. Anything beyond the actual chromosomes is mental illness. We should never allow mental illness to dictate policy in the U.S. Only the left is bat-shit crazy enough to proclaim that the mentally ill should dictate to the rest of society how things should operate.


----------



## miketx

here is batshit crazy trying to dictate how things should work to everybody.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the left denies science.
> 
> Chromosomes tell the _entire_ story on gender. Anything beyond the actual chromosomes is mental illness. We should never allow mental illness to dictate policy in the U.S. Only the left is bat-shit crazy enough to proclaim that the mentally ill should dictate to the rest of society how things should operate.
Click to expand...


Only in your fetishizing of the way you want the world to be, not in the way it actually IS.

Christian Mom Raising Transgender Child in Texas Shares Powerful Reminder: "Our God Is a God of Love"


----------



## Seawytch

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?

Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the left denies science.
> 
> Chromosomes tell the _entire_ story on gender. Anything beyond the actual chromosomes is mental illness. We should never allow mental illness to dictate policy in the U.S. Only the left is bat-shit crazy enough to proclaim that the mentally ill should dictate to the rest of society how things should operate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fetishizing of the way you want the world to be, not in the way it actually IS.
> 
> Christian Mom Raising Transgender Child in Texas Shares Powerful Reminder: "Our God Is a God of Love"
Click to expand...

Sorry, but you need help. There is no fetish in knowing how male and female are created. Notice i said created, not chosen. Are you a science denier?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
Click to expand...



Tough shit, again why do fag rights superced over 150 million little girls and women rights?


.


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying women " don't have a choice " in this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
Click to expand...



there is no such thing as a pecker checking law, so stop lying. take your photoshopped hooker out of the fake picture.


----------



## Seawytch

miketx said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the left denies science.
> 
> Chromosomes tell the _entire_ story on gender. Anything beyond the actual chromosomes is mental illness. We should never allow mental illness to dictate policy in the U.S. Only the left is bat-shit crazy enough to proclaim that the mentally ill should dictate to the rest of society how things should operate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fetishizing of the way you want the world to be, not in the way it actually IS.
> 
> Christian Mom Raising Transgender Child in Texas Shares Powerful Reminder: "Our God Is a God of Love"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but you need help. There is no fetish in knowing how male and female are created. Notice i said created, not chosen. Are you a science denier?
Click to expand...


Nope. Science recognizes the reality of transgenderism...you don't.


----------



## Seawytch

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> 
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit, again why do fag rights superced over 150 million little girls and women rights?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What rights are being denied?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit, again why do fag rights superced over 150 million little girls and women rights?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are being denied?
Click to expand...



Liberty and freedom.



.


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit, again why do fag rights superced over 150 million little girls and women rights?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are being denied?
Click to expand...

here's the I don't know what you are talking about post.


----------



## Seawytch

miketx said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose not to pee in public restrooms if peeing with trans women make you that uncomfortable. Of course most of the time you don't even know...
> 
> 
> 
> you mean chicks with dicks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as a pecker checking law, so stop lying. take your photoshopped hooker out of the fake picture.
Click to expand...


That's a photo of an actual transgendered woman. See how stupid laws like North Carolina's "gender at birth laws" are?


----------



## Seawytch

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit, again why do fag rights superced over 150 million little girls and women rights?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Your "Liberty and "Freedom" are in jeopardy if you have to pee in the same public restroom with a trans man? How exactly?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At home
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit, again why do fag rights superced over 150 million little girls and women rights?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Liberty and "Freedom" are in jeopardy if you have to pee in the same public restroom with a trans man? How exactly?
Click to expand...

 


Who said anything about guys? We are talking little girls and women here.


.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the left denies science.
> 
> Chromosomes tell the _entire_ story on gender. Anything beyond the actual chromosomes is mental illness. We should never allow mental illness to dictate policy in the U.S. Only the left is bat-shit crazy enough to proclaim that the mentally ill should dictate to the rest of society how things should operate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fetishizing of the way you want the world to be, not in the way it actually IS.
> 
> Christian Mom Raising Transgender Child in Texas Shares Powerful Reminder: "Our God Is a God of Love"
Click to expand...

So your "proof" is the opinion of a mentally ill, 5 year old boy?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Your "Liberty and "Freedom" are in jeopardy if you have to pee in the same public restroom with a trans man? How exactly?


My daughter's have the right to be free from men watching them change or shower. There is a reason it says "Women" on the door. It doesn't say "Trans Women". It says "Women".

The left continues to regress in their education. They can't even read any more.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?


Because that person is a disgusting animal who engaged in bodily mutilation. That person would have a penis if bag-shit crazy progressive physicians hadn't violated their hippocratic oath.

As always...you people create the problem and then cry the loudest about the problem you created yourselves.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> Because that person is a disgusting animal who engaged in bodily mutilation. That person would have a penis if bag-shit crazy progressive physicians hadn't violated their hippocratic oath.
> 
> As always...you people create the problem and then cry the loudest about the problem you created yourselves.
Click to expand...


  That seems to be one of the defining clichés of modern *LI*b*E*ralism—they pursue policies and actions that have harmful results, that any sane person would predict to have harmful results; and then try to blame these results on those who were opposed to those policies and actions that caused them.


----------



## Seawytch

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's where you can pee if peeing with him makes you uncomfortable. Stupid pecker checking laws like y'all support would require him to use the women's restroom.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Trans Woman Asks: 'You Really Want Me In The Same Bathroom As Your Husband?' | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit, again why do fag rights superced over 150 million little girls and women rights?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Liberty and "Freedom" are in jeopardy if you have to pee in the same public restroom with a trans man? How exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about guys? We are talking little girls and women here.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Even better...with laws like North Carolina's and other ass backwards states, these people have to use the women's restroom.






Stupid, right?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This person does not have a dick. Where would you like him to pee?
> 
> 
> 
> Because that person is a disgusting animal who engaged in bodily mutilation. That person would have a penis if bag-shit crazy progressive physicians hadn't violated their hippocratic oath.
> 
> As always...you people create the problem and then cry the loudest about the problem you created yourselves.
Click to expand...


You're confused as usual, Puppy. Buck Angel was born a woman. He never had a penis....so stupid laws like YOU support would have him using the restroom with your alleged "wife" and "daughter".


----------



## Lakhota

> *Men in women's bathrooms*



*





Video: Dennis Rodman Uses Women's Restroom at Airport While Blasting Staind*

I guess Rodman qualifies as a man.  Maybe.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You're confused as usual, Puppy. Buck Angel was born a woman. He never had a penis....so stupid laws like YOU support would have him using the restroom with your alleged "wife" and "daughter".


No..._you're_ confused. That creature wouldn't be possible without synthetic hormones and/or surgeries. She would still look like a woman if it weren't for physicians violating their Hippocratic oath.

Like I said...as _always_...you people create the problem and then cry the loudest about the problem you created yourselves.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Stupid, right?


Not nearly as stupid as mentally ill women being given steroids so that they can look more like men.


----------



## Political Junky

miketx said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
Click to expand...

Those already exist, numb nuts.


----------



## oreo

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.




*Any man can dress up as a woman and walk into any woman's bathroom across this country.*  What they're tryiing to address with this bill is this youngster--(a transgender.)  Furthermore women's bathrooms are individual private stalls not supplied with male urinals. So no one is going to be "whipping out anything."






Coy Mathis was born a boy. But after just a few years, biology succumbed to a more powerful force.
A buzz cut grew into long hair. Jeans gave way to pink dresses. And the child’s big cheeks trembled with tears when anyone referred to Coy as male. Halfway through kindergarten, after consulting with doctors, Coy’s parents informed their child’s school that Coy identified as a girl and should be treated as one — whether that meant using feminine pronouns to describe her or letting Coy wear her favorite dresses.“It became really clear that it wasn’t just about liking pink or feminine things,” said Kathryn Mathis, Coy’s mother, recounting how Coy had anxiety attacks when people treated her as a boy. “It was that she was trying so hard to show us that she was a girl.”

In December, however, when Coy, 6, was a few months into the first grade, the Mathises angrily pulled her out of school after being told that she could no longer use the girls’ bathroom but could instead use a gender-neutral restroom. A letter from a lawyer for the Fountain-Fort Carson school district explained that “as Coy grows older and his male genitals develop along with the rest of his body, at least some parents and students are likely to become uncomfortable with his continued use of the girls’ restroom.” Now, Coy’s case is at the heart of legal dispute that is likely to test Colorado’s anti-discrimination law, which expanded protections for transgender people in 2008.

The case is unfolding in this small town just south of Colorado Springs, as other states across the country seek to clarify their policies relating to transgender students.
In Colorado, a Legal Dispute Over Transgender Rights


----------



## Political Junky

Would you want this person to use the men's room?


----------



## miketx

Political Junky said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those already exist, numb nuts.
Click to expand...

Of course they do. Bathrooms for dolphins and monsters and aliens. Y'all is the sickest people ever.


----------



## Political Junky

miketx said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those already exist, numb nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Bathrooms for dolphins and monsters and aliens. Y'all is the sickest people ever.
Click to expand...

"Y'all is".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't using women's restrooms. *Trans* wo*men* are. Trans men use men's bathrooms. It's a fact of life you can't wish or legislate away..
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...no matter how many times you deny science and call a *man* a "trans woman", it is _still_ a *man*. Chromosomes don't lie - progressives do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...
> 
> As this Christian Conservative woman found.
> 
> 'She Was Asking the Lord to Let Her Die': Raising a Trans Child in Texas
Click to expand...


Chromosomes tell the whole story when it comes to biological sex.  Crazy is a different story entirely.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bear513 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminatory laws?
> 
> 
> Why the fuck then we have men and women's bathrooms in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see that box in the stalls of womens' restrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again why the fuck do we have women and men's bathrooms ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, you could have looked it up.
> 
> Why Do We Have Men's and Women's Bathrooms Anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know?!  Seriously?!  You had to actually look up an answer to that?!
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that post, that dumb fuck asked me to look it up?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Apparently.  I'd say the only thing that really needed looking up was the definition for the word "rhetorical".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd you're stupid. No parent wants some fruitloop dressed in women's clothing going to the restroom their daughters are in.
> 
> Make that no decent parent wants that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where does Ms. Limited Government want someone in a dress to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to their biological gender. The DNA never lies. Some moron puts a dress on and waltzes into a restroon my daughters are in he'll rue the day he does...law or no law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More likely the person will just use the bathroom and everything will be just fine, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you're insane and leftist enough to think sexual predators latching on to your PC rewriting of human society to get closer to their prey is "just fine".
> 
> But what do you care?  I'm guessing YOU aren't female, real or pretend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual predators aren't going to care or be deterred by stupid pecker checker laws. All you're doing is making life less safe for gender non conforming people...that just want to pee.
Click to expand...


No, they aren't.  The difference is that without your PC bullshit, women feel like they can ask for help and expect to get it.  Thanks to you, women feel intimidated into silence about their discomfort and fear, and they know even if they speak up, no one will do anything to help them because THEY are afraid of the possibility of offending someone.

Congratulations.  You've set women's rights back fifty years in your pursuit of political correctness.


----------



## Seawytch

Political Junky said:


> Would you want this person to use the men's room?



They want him in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> They want him her in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.


For like the 12,000th time Seawytch - no matter how many times you call a woman a man, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a woman. No matter how many times you call a man a woman, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a man.

Like all progressives, you believe that you can lie your way into a new reality. You can't. This isn't 1940's Nazi, Germany. There is too much technology documenting too much facts and history for your propaganda to work now. I'm sorry, you were just born into the wrong era.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him her in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.
> 
> 
> 
> For like the 12,000th time Seawytch - no matter how many times you call a woman a man, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a woman. No matter how many times you call a man a woman, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a man.
> 
> Like all progressives, you believe that you can lie your way into a new reality. You can't. This isn't 1940's Nazi, Germany. There is too much technology documenting too much facts and history for your propaganda to work now. I'm sorry, you were just born into the wrong era.
Click to expand...


Somehow I feel your views on homosexuals and transgenders is more in line with the Nazis than seawytch.  Just a hunch, Nancy.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Somehow I feel your views on homosexuals and transgenders is more in line with the Nazis than seawytch.  Just a hunch, Nancy.


Yeah....it is sooooooo "Nazi, Germany" to accept the *science* of chromosomes, snowflake.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> Coy Mathis was born a boy. But after just a few years, biology succumbed to a more powerful force.


Yeah...that "more powerful force" is called *mental* *illness*. Instead of indulging the mentally ill in their illness for you cheap deviant thrills and your political agenda, how about advocate for actually _treating_ them? How about a little compassion for them, you sick bastard?


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I feel your views on homosexuals and transgenders is more in line with the Nazis than seawytch.  Just a hunch, Nancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....it is sooooooo "Nazi, Germany" to accept the *science* of chromosomes, snowflake.
Click to expand...


Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HappyJoy said:


> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.



  The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
Click to expand...


You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?  

And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.  

Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.


----------



## toobfreak

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.



Over in the Middle East in many countries, they call that a marriage proposal.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HappyJoy said:


> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?



  While I'm at it, I'll take the Nazi positions on several other issues.

  The Nazis believed that fire is hot.  I agree fully with them on this matter.

  The Nazis believed that water is wet.  Again, I agree with them.

  The Nazis believed that ice is cold.  And I say they were correct.

  Just because the Nazis believed something does not make it wrong.

  Homosexuality *is* is an immoral sexual perversion.  That the Nazis believed this does not mean that it's wrong.  It's true completely regardless of what the Nazis thought of it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, I'll take the Nazi positions on several other issues.
> 
> The Nazis believed that fire is hot.  I agree fully with them on this matter.
> 
> The Nazis believed that water is wet.  Again, I agree with them.
> 
> The Nazis believed that ice is cold.  And I say they were correct.
> 
> Just because the Nazis believed something does not make it wrong.
> 
> Homosexuality *is* is an immoral sexual perversion.  That the Nazis believed this does not mean that it's wrong.  It's true completely regardless of what the Nazis thought of it.
Click to expand...


I'm not concerned with what everyone (including Nazis) thought of water.  The Nazis were ultra-conservative on civil rights and that is what this conversation is about, not whatever the fuck you're trying to turn it into.


----------



## toobfreak

I'm not gay so I cannot even pretend to know what it is like.  I'm not black either so I cannot say what it feels like for slavery and such once happening.  All I know is that it wasn't that long ago where gays were openly derided on TV and in movies.  It was not OK.  It was joked about.  Maybe you were tolerated, but it was abnormal and not accepted.   You didn't want a gay alone with your boy.  Gays kept it to themselves.  I know my parents weren't OK with it, and I was not raised to be OK with it either.  When I took psychology, being gay was considered a mental disorder, a sexual aberration.  You were treated for it.  Hopefully you weren't persecuted for it.

I've known gays and I try to understand, but I really cannot be totally comfortable with another man who gets sexually aroused with other guys.  I like women.  Guys are disgusting.  Now I'm sure that is not fair to gays and I sympathize with their plight.  Maybe they can't help how they feel just as I can't help being attracted to certain things.  But by definition, being homosexual is not normal, not natural, which makes it perverse.  Maybe society was clearly wrong to overtly punish gays as they once were, they did not fully understand and thought they could beat it out of you or whatever, but they are a deviation (deviate) by nature and it's not their choice, but I don't think I will ever be OK with guys in girls rooms in any regard, transgenders, openly gay behavior, gays around little kids or in the military.  Like I said, a straight person probably cannot ever really understand but I try to sympathize.  After all, that is how you feel!  It wasn't like at birth you were given a deck and asked to pick a card.  So the failing is mine, I cannot like it, I cannot approve, but if a person is gay and keeps it to themselves and out of my face, I really don't care how they run their private lives.  It is, after all, THEIR CHOICE.  But sex changes and guys in the ladies room?  You gotta draw the line somewhere.  I'd like to think the whole world hasn't gone nuts just yet.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not concerned with what everyone (including Nazis) thought of water.  The Nazis were ultra-conservative on civil rights and that is what this conversation is about, not whatever the f••• you're trying to turn it into.



  So, your point, then, is to suggest that anyone whose views are _“ultra-conservative on civil rights”_ is comparable to the Nazis, implying that standing for basic standards of ethics and morality makes one comparable to a regime that commits large-scale mass murder/genocide.

  I think it's past time to invoke Godwin's law.


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with what everyone (including Nazis) thought of water.  The Nazis were ultra-conservative on civil rights and that is what this conversation is about, not whatever the f••• you're trying to turn it into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point, then, is to suggest that anyone whose views are _“ultra-conservative on civil rights”_ is comparable to the Nazis, implying that standing for basic standards of ethics and morality makes one comparable to a regime that commits large-scale mass murder/genocide.
> 
> I think it's past time to invoke Godwin's law.
Click to expand...


Wow, you're super bright.  I'm not the one who introduced the Nazi comparison, that was post #5439 by Patriot.  You should know this since you gave it a star.  Doesn't say much for your credibility.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HappyJoy said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with what everyone (including Nazis) thought of water.  The Nazis were ultra-conservative on civil rights and that is what this conversation is about, not whatever the f••• you're trying to turn it into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point, then, is to suggest that anyone whose views are _“ultra-conservative on civil rights”_ is comparable to the Nazis, implying that standing for basic standards of ethics and morality makes one comparable to a regime that commits large-scale mass murder/genocide.
> 
> I think it's past time to invoke Godwin's law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you're super bright.  I'm not the one who introduced the Nazi comparison, that was post #5439 by Patriot.  You should know this since you gave it a star.  Doesn't say much for your credibility.
Click to expand...


P@triot was referring to the big lie principle, which is of authentic Nazi origin.  It was entirely legitimate for him to call out the use of this technique, and to point to its unseemly heritage.  Not so much for you, gratuitously comparing me and others to Nazis, based on no legitimate basis for that comparison.  Your reference to Nazis is exactly that to which Godwin's Law refers.


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with what everyone (including Nazis) thought of water.  The Nazis were ultra-conservative on civil rights and that is what this conversation is about, not whatever the f••• you're trying to turn it into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point, then, is to suggest that anyone whose views are _“ultra-conservative on civil rights”_ is comparable to the Nazis, implying that standing for basic standards of ethics and morality makes one comparable to a regime that commits large-scale mass murder/genocide.
> 
> I think it's past time to invoke Godwin's law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you're super bright.  I'm not the one who introduced the Nazi comparison, that was post #5439 by Patriot.  You should know this since you gave it a star.  Doesn't say much for your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> P@triot was referring to the big lie principle, which is of authentic Nazi origin.  It was entirely legitimate for him to call out the use of this technique, and to point to its unseemly heritage.  Not so much for you, gratuitously comparing me and others to Nazis, based on no legitimate basis for that comparison.  Your reference to Nazis is exactly that to which Godwin's Law refers.
Click to expand...


Uh, no, it was a direct comparison to Nazis, you can try to explain it any way you want, you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot was referring to the big lie principle, which is of authentic Nazi origin.  It was entirely legitimate for him to call out the use of this technique, and to point to its unseemly heritage.  Not so much for you, gratuitously comparing me and others to Nazis, based on no legitimate basis for that comparison.  Your reference to Nazis is exactly that to which Godwin's Law refers.



Uh, no, it was a direct comparison to Nazis, you can try to explain it any way you want, you're a hypocrite.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him her in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.
> 
> 
> 
> For like the 12,000th time Seawytch - no matter how many times you call a woman a man, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a woman. No matter how many times you call a man a woman, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a man.
> 
> Like all progressives, you believe that you can lie your way into a new reality. You can't. This isn't 1940's Nazi, Germany. There is too much technology documenting too much facts and history for your propaganda to work now. I'm sorry, you were just born into the wrong era.
Click to expand...


There goes puppy projecting again. See "patriot", what I provided was reality. Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.






Fact, not "propaganda".

This is propaganda.
*Predators in bathrooms*
The claim: Sexual predators will take advantage of public accommodations laws and policies covering transgender people to attack women and children in bathrooms.

The facts: Anti-discrimination protections covering gender identity have been around for years, and there is *no evidence they lead to attacks in public facilities.
*
Explained: As of March 2017, 19 states, the District of Columbia and more than 200 municipalities have anti-discrimination laws and ordinances allowing transgender people to use public facilities that correspond to their gender identity.

CNN found one case of a Seattle man who allegedly undressed in a women's locker room in 2016, citing Washington's anti-discrimination law as motivation.
Otherwise, whenever the topic comes up in the news, *prosecutors, law enforcement agencies and state human rights commissions have consistently denied that there is any correlation between such policies and a spike in assaults.

Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN.com*


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot was referring to the big lie principle, which is of authentic Nazi origin.  It was entirely legitimate for him to call out the use of this technique, and to point to its unseemly heritage.  Not so much for you, gratuitously comparing me and others to Nazis, based on no legitimate basis for that comparison.  Your reference to Nazis is exactly that to which Godwin's Law refers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, it was a direct comparison to Nazis, you can try to explain it any way you want, you're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 135529
Click to expand...


Sorry, I'm not the one who invoked Godwin's Law.  So you're wrong again.  Please, please stop contradicting yourself.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him her in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.
> 
> 
> 
> For like the 12,000th time Seawytch - no matter how many times you call a woman a man, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a woman. No matter how many times you call a man a woman, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a man.
> 
> Like all progressives, you believe that you can lie your way into a new reality. You can't. This isn't 1940's Nazi, Germany. There is too much technology documenting too much facts and history for your propaganda to work now. I'm sorry, you were just born into the wrong era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There goes puppy projecting again. See "patriot", what I provided was reality. Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact, not "propaganda".
> 
> This is propaganda.
> *Predators in bathrooms*
> The claim: Sexual predators will take advantage of public accommodations laws and policies covering transgender people to attack women and children in bathrooms.
> 
> The facts: Anti-discrimination protections covering gender identity have been around for years, and there is *no evidence they lead to attacks in public facilities.
> *
> Explained: As of March 2017, 19 states, the District of Columbia and more than 200 municipalities have anti-discrimination laws and ordinances allowing transgender people to use public facilities that correspond to their gender identity.
> 
> CNN found one case of a Seattle man who allegedly undressed in a women's locker room in 2016, citing Washington's anti-discrimination law as motivation.
> Otherwise, whenever the topic comes up in the news, *prosecutors, law enforcement agencies and state human rights commissions have consistently denied that there is any correlation between such policies and a spike in assaults.
> 
> Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN.com*
Click to expand...


"Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom."

Haha...sounds like "it" has a personal problem that shouldn't have to shared by others. "It" probably shouldn't defy science and biology...if "it" is going to ignore science "it" should just go pee-pee or poo-poo at home and not next to my 14 year old daughter...TA-DA! 
Problem solved for "it"


----------



## Seawytch

BrokeLoser said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him her in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.
> 
> 
> 
> For like the 12,000th time Seawytch - no matter how many times you call a woman a man, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a woman. No matter how many times you call a man a woman, it doesn't change the fact that she is _still_ a man.
> 
> Like all progressives, you believe that you can lie your way into a new reality. You can't. This isn't 1940's Nazi, Germany. There is too much technology documenting too much facts and history for your propaganda to work now. I'm sorry, you were just born into the wrong era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There goes puppy projecting again. See "patriot", what I provided was reality. Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact, not "propaganda".
> 
> This is propaganda.
> *Predators in bathrooms*
> The claim: Sexual predators will take advantage of public accommodations laws and policies covering transgender people to attack women and children in bathrooms.
> 
> The facts: Anti-discrimination protections covering gender identity have been around for years, and there is *no evidence they lead to attacks in public facilities.
> *
> Explained: As of March 2017, 19 states, the District of Columbia and more than 200 municipalities have anti-discrimination laws and ordinances allowing transgender people to use public facilities that correspond to their gender identity.
> 
> CNN found one case of a Seattle man who allegedly undressed in a women's locker room in 2016, citing Washington's anti-discrimination law as motivation.
> Otherwise, whenever the topic comes up in the news, *prosecutors, law enforcement agencies and state human rights commissions have consistently denied that there is any correlation between such policies and a spike in assaults.
> 
> Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN.com*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom."
> 
> Haha...sounds like "it" has a personal problem that shouldn't have to shared by others. "It" probably shouldn't defy science and biology...if "it" is going to ignore science "it" should just go pee-pee or poo-poo at home and not next to my 14 year old daughter...TA-DA!
> Problem solved for "it"
Click to expand...


He will continue to use the men's restroom regardless of what his birth certificate says. You gonna be standing outside stalls checking birth certificates?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.


Oh...you mean the woman with the giant scar across her chest because she was mutilated to satisfy her mental illness rather than to properly treat that mental illness.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> CNN found one case of a Seattle man who allegedly undressed in a women's locker room in 2016, citing Washington's anti-discrimination law as motivation


Yeah....and I've been posting a link to that story for months along with the recent one of the dirt-bag recording a woman changing in Target.

You idiots are sending an open invitation to predators. Why do you think they are supporting it?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...you mean the woman with the giant scar across her chest because she was mutilated to satisfy her mental illness rather than to properly treat that mental illness.
Click to expand...


Yes, puppy, we know how feel about transgendered people. Your feelings do not change reality. Your feelings about them don't make them disappear. They still exist, they still pee and unless you are lurking outside bathrooms like a perv, there isn't much you can do about them peeing where they feel most comfortable. 

Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.

Born a boy...






Pees in women's restrooms...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Born a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pees in women's restrooms...



  Still a boy.  Has no business being in the girls' restroom.

  What point do you think you are making by showing us mutilated, morally-defective, mentally-ill freaks, and trying to tell us that they are in any way normal or acceptable?  All you are showing us is just how insane and depraved your position is.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> They still exist, they still pee and unless you are lurking outside bathrooms like a perv, *there isn't much you can do about them peeing where they feel most comfortable*.


Bingo!!! Which *begs* the question- why did the left feel the need to create laws demanding that anyone's have unfettered access to any restroom they desire? Including a highly illegal federal mandate from Barack Insane Obama?

Answer: to continue the Dumbocrat's War on Women by ensuring that _anyone_ (including sexual prdators and non-transgendered). Just as I said when it happened. Thank you Sea! Can always count on you to hang the left-wing ideology if I just give you enough rope!


----------



## ScienceRocks

most fully transitioned trans don't look men at all...Also HRT takes away the ability to get erection....ALSO< ALSO most fully transitioned have went through Gender surgery...

Do you really want these people to go into the mens room and make them feel nervous and shit? lol


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Yes, puppy, we know how feel about transgendered people. Your feelings do not change reality. Your feelings about them don't make them disappear.


Yes kitty...we know you think that if you call a man a "transgendered" woman long enough, you can convince the masses that science/chromosomes/gender cease to exist. Unfortunately for you, your feelings and propaganda don't change reality. And your lies certainly doesn't change the sex of the individuals you refer to.

Just because you have "witch" in your screen name doesn't make you an actual witch with actual powers, sweetie. Your cauldrons and potions don't change genders no matter how much you believe otherwise.


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> Do you really want these people to go into the mens room and make them feel nervous and shit? lol


No. What I want is for physicians to *stop* violating their hippocratic oaths by issuing hormones which are *not* medically necessary and performing surgeries of mutilation which are also *not* medically necessary, and instead provide these individuals with the _proper_ mental healthcare they need and deserve.


----------



## LuckyDuck

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


I've been all over this planet.  I've seen women on dirt streets hike their garment and take a dump, I've seen bathrooms that are used by both sexes at the same time and I've been in overseas clubs where the men's "bathroom" is no more than a trench along the wall of the club where the whole club is in view of what you are doing. 
One of the responders is correct in that the women use the stalls which have doors which they can close and the men have urinals which generally have dividers.  That would not excuse some male from whipping out his package for the purpose of allowing young girls to see it.  As this isn't some foreign country, I believe the sensibilities of the overall public (those less traveled) needs to be considered and thus, if you're a male, stick to bathrooms clearly marked for males and if you're a male who likes to think of yourself as female but have male appendages, stick to the male restroom only, until such time as you get your tallywacker lopped off, or if in transition, don't bring anything out in the open until securely inside your bathroom stall with the door closed.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Born a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pees in women's restrooms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a boy.  Has no business being in the girls' restroom.
> 
> What point do you think you are making by showing us mutilated, morally-defective, mentally-ill freaks, and trying to tell us that they are in any way normal or acceptable?  All you are showing us is just how insane and depraved your position is.
Click to expand...


I'm pointing out reality. She's not peeling in a men's restroom, period. Doesn't matter what her birth certificate says, she's going to pee in the women's restroom. You're not going to check, so get over yourselves.


----------



## Seawytch

LuckyDuck said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been all over this planet.  I've seen women on dirt streets hike their garment and take a dump, I've seen bathrooms that are used by both sexes at the same time and I've been in overseas clubs where the men's "bathroom" is no more than a trench along the wall of the club where the whole club is in view of what you are doing.
> One of the responders is correct in that the women use the stalls which have doors which they can close and the men have urinals which generally have dividers.  That would not excuse some male from whipping out his package for the purpose of allowing young girls to see it.  As this isn't some foreign country, I believe the sensibilities of the overall public (those less traveled) needs to be considered and thus, if you're a male, stick to bathrooms clearly marked for males and if you're a male who likes to think of yourself as female but have male appendages, stick to the male restroom only, until such time as you get your tallywacker lopped off, or if in transition, don't bring anything out in the open until securely inside your bathroom stall with the door closed.
Click to expand...


There are already laws that prevent "some male from whipping out his package for the purpose of allowing young girls to see it."

Anti trans bathroom laws don't make restrooms safer for women, they make them less safe for trans people and anyone who is gender non conforming.

Shocking Footage Shows Police Forcing Lesbian to Leave Women's Bathroom


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want these people to go into the mens room and make them feel nervous and shit? lol
> 
> 
> 
> No. What I want is for physicians to *stop* violating their hippocratic oaths by issuing hormones which are *not* medically necessary and performing surgeries of mutilation which are also *not* medically necessary, and instead provide these individuals with the _proper_ mental healthcare they need and deserve.
Click to expand...


And I want unicorns that fart glitter...one is as likely as the other. Progression in science is not going to go the direction you want. 

Between the (Gender) Lines: the Science of Transgender Identity - Science in the News

Trans people are getting the proper mental healthcare and treatment they _need_...it's just not the treatment you *want*.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...you mean the woman with the giant scar across her chest because she was mutilated to satisfy her mental illness rather than to properly treat that mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, puppy, we know how feel about transgendered people. Your feelings do not change reality. Your feelings about them don't make them disappear. They still exist, they still pee and unless you are lurking outside bathrooms like a perv, there isn't much you can do about them peeing where they feel most comfortable.
> 
> Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.
> 
> Born a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pees in women's restrooms...
Click to expand...




*Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.*



What do you think guys don't have daughters or girlfriends/ wife's that were stuck waiting outside of the bathrooms for?




.




.


----------



## Seawytch

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...you mean the woman with the giant scar across her chest because she was mutilated to satisfy her mental illness rather than to properly treat that mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, puppy, we know how feel about transgendered people. Your feelings do not change reality. Your feelings about them don't make them disappear. They still exist, they still pee and unless you are lurking outside bathrooms like a perv, there isn't much you can do about them peeing where they feel most comfortable.
> 
> Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.
> 
> Born a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pees in women's restrooms...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think guys don't have daughters or girlfriends/ wife's that were stuck waiting outside of the bathrooms for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Guys waiting for female companions outside restrooms aren't checking birth certificates or "packages".


----------



## Aletheia4u

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want these people to go into the mens room and make them feel nervous and shit? lol
> 
> 
> 
> No. What I want is for physicians to *stop* violating their hippocratic oaths by issuing hormones which are *not* medically necessary and performing surgeries of mutilation which are also *not* medically necessary, and instead provide these individuals with the _proper_ mental healthcare they need and deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I want unicorns that fart glitter...
Click to expand...

That's a _great_ analogy actually. What I want is rooted in logic, reason, and science. What you want is rooted in fantasy, absurdity, and imagination.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Anti trans bathroom laws don't make restrooms safer for women, they make them less safe for trans people and anyone who is gender non conforming.


Good. They can "transgender" all they want in the privacy of their own home. When it comes for public life, they need to set their deviance aside and use the correct facilities.

It's so sad that you celebrate those mentally ill people for undergoing _extreme_ medical procedures and then - after altering everything - expecting society to bend to _them_. Fuck that. If someone is so mentally unstable that they will cut off their own penis and take estrogen pills by the bottle, they aren't going into the restroom or lockeroom with my daughters, my wife, my mother, etc. And I don't give a shit if you don't like it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...you mean the woman with the giant scar across her chest because she was mutilated to satisfy her mental illness rather than to properly treat that mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, puppy, we know how feel about transgendered people. Your feelings do not change reality. Your feelings about them don't make them disappear. They still exist, they still pee and unless you are lurking outside bathrooms like a perv, there isn't much you can do about them peeing where they feel most comfortable.
> 
> Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.
> 
> Born a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pees in women's restrooms...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think guys don't have daughters or girlfriends/ wife's that were stuck waiting outside of the bathrooms for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys waiting for female companions outside restrooms aren't checking birth certificates or "packages".
Click to expand...



How old are you? I used to wait all the time for my daughter outside a restroom when she was little and still keep an eye on her when she vists  or I go up to Chicago.

Dad's are like that.


.


----------



## P@triot

bear513 said:


> How old are you? I used to wait all the time for my daughter outside a restroom when she was little and still keep an eye on her when she vists  or I go up to Chicago. Dad's are like that.


Amen bear513! I have two little girls and I stand right at the door to the women's room while they are in there (note that I do *not* enter as progressives desire).

The first mentally disturbed, sexual deviant that tries to walk in while my girls are in there is going to get hurt bad. Thankfully that isn't very likely as I live in an ultra conservative area.


----------



## Wyatt earp

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti trans bathroom laws don't make restrooms safer for women, they make them less safe for trans people and anyone who is gender non conforming.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. They can "transgender" all they want in the privacy of their own home. When it comes for public life, they need to set their deviance aside and use the correct facilities.
> 
> It's so sad that you celebrate those mentally ill people for undergoing _extreme_ medical procedures and then - after altering everything - expecting society to bend to _them_. Fuck that. If someone is so mentally unstable that they will cut off their own penis and take estrogen pills by the bottle, they aren't going into the restroom or lockeroom with my daughters, my wife, my mother, etc. And I don't give a shit if you don't like it.
Click to expand...



*When it comes for public life, they need to set their deviance aside and use the correct facilities.*




For the life of me I will never understand why these leftys can't comprehend to just be...


*
A decent human being.* They want us to make sacrifices but they don't want to make just one.



.


----------



## P@triot

bear513 said:


> *When it comes for public life, they need to set their deviance aside and use the correct facilities*


Bingo! It's called being civilized. I'd like to have sex my wife, but I don't throw her over the table in the restaurant and go to town. Like civilized humans, we wait until we are in the privacy of our home. The same applies with these transgenders. They are going to die if they have to wait until they get home to wear a dress.


----------



## Wyatt earp

P@triot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? I used to wait all the time for my daughter outside a restroom when she was little and still keep an eye on her when she vists  or I go up to Chicago. Dad's are like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen bear513! I have two little girls and I stand right at the door to the women's room while they are in there (note that I do *not* enter as progressives desire).
> 
> The first mentally disturbed, sexual deviant that tries to walk in while my girls are in there is going to get hurt bad. Thankfully that isn't very likely as I live in an ultra conservative area.
Click to expand...



*Thankfully that isn't very likely as I live in an ultraconservative area.*



Yup blacks, whites, Asians, browns people look out for you and your children.


.


----------



## Seawytch

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass laws like you support would require that this person use the women's restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...you mean the woman with the giant scar across her chest because she was mutilated to satisfy her mental illness rather than to properly treat that mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, puppy, we know how feel about transgendered people. Your feelings do not change reality. Your feelings about them don't make them disappear. They still exist, they still pee and unless you are lurking outside bathrooms like a perv, there isn't much you can do about them peeing where they feel most comfortable.
> 
> Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.
> 
> Born a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pees in women's restrooms...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although the hilarious irony of imagining you arrested outside for hanging outside women's bathrooms is amusing.*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think guys don't have daughters or girlfriends/ wife's that were stuck waiting outside of the bathrooms for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys waiting for female companions outside restrooms aren't checking birth certificates or "packages".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? I used to wait all the time for my daughter outside a restroom when she was little and still keep an eye on her when she vists  or I go up to Chicago.
> 
> Dad's are like that.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Right. You waited patiently outside. You weren't conducting pecker checks outside the door.

Man follows woman into restroom just to make sure she's a woman


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you want this person to use the men's room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They want him in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.
Click to expand...


Whenever you tweekos are done presenting anecdotal red herrings to try to convince everyone that all trans people look like your carefully cherry-picked photos, perhaps the serious adults can get back to having a real discussion of the issue.

Just let us know when you children are ready to go play and take your distractions with you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coy Mathis was born a boy. But after just a few years, biology succumbed to a more powerful force.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...that "more powerful force" is called *mental* *illness*. Instead of indulging the mentally ill in their illness for you cheap deviant thrills and your political agenda, how about advocate for actually _treating_ them? How about a little compassion for them, you sick bastard?
Click to expand...


By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
Click to expand...


Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.

Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?


----------



## HappyJoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
Click to expand...


The color of your imagination is of no consequence.


----------



## JoeMoma

It seems to me that transgenderism should be seen as a slap in the face to the "homosexual agenda"  If it is perfectly natural and acceptable to have same sex sexual partners and same sex marriages and if we have gender equity in other areas, why in the hell would someone need to mutilate their bodies to "change genders"?

 A man who is overwhelmed with anxiety because he thinks he should have a vagina instead of a penis is suffering from delusions from reality.  Will those anxieties simply go away is a sex change is performed?  The suicide rates of the fully transgendered suggest not.

Having said this, people are free to cater to their own delusions and become transsexuals if they like; however, they should not expect the rest of society to play along.  Pre-op transsexuals need to understand there will be issues with gender specific areas like restrooms and locker rooms.


----------



## JoeMoma

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
Click to expand...

And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.


----------



## HappyJoy

JoeMoma said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
Click to expand...


People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
Click to expand...


Only leftists refuse to grow out of the "I'm rubber, you're glue" stage of debate.


----------



## HappyJoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Nazis were at least curious about science while at the same time wanting to curb the freedoms of those they thought were 'perverts' such as homosexuals, like you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only leftists refuse to grow out of the "I'm rubber, you're glue" stage of debate.
Click to expand...


What stage?  You haven't said much to respond to.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
Click to expand...


As usual with you, your post is wrong in essentially every single word, including "the".

First of all, "people" like you are imagining that men are women simply because they "feelz" that they are.  You are imagining that "feelz" trump biology when it comes to reality.  You're imagining that you would recognize reality if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on the left ass cheek.  All these are figments of your imaginations, and egregiously incorrect.

Second, you are imagining that sexual predators will not take advantage of the opening you cheerfully demand by way of insisting that anyone should wander in and out of any bathroom they choose whenever they choose.  You are imagining that this has never happened in the past, simply because you want to believe it's so.  And you are imagining that the only standard of measurement applicable - and the only point at which this should be a problem - is for a little girl to be raped.  Up to that point, apparently, anything else is no big deal.  This is not only egregiously incorrect, it's as repugnant as you are.


----------



## HappyJoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual with you, your post is wrong in essentially every single word, including "the".
> 
> First of all, "people" like you are imagining that men are women simply because they "feelz" that they are.  You are imagining that "feelz" trump biology when it comes to reality.  You're imagining that you would recognize reality if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on the left ass cheek.  All these are figments of your imaginations, and egregiously incorrect.
Click to expand...


Once again, none of that is worth responding to other than to say, your "feelz" are showing. 



> Second, you are imagining that sexual predators will not take advantage of the opening you cheerfully demand by way of insisting that anyone should wander in and out of any bathroom they choose whenever they choose.  You are imagining that this has never happened in the past, simply because you want to believe it's so.  And you are imagining that the only standard of measurement applicable - and the only point at which this should be a problem - is for a little girl to be raped.  Up to that point, apparently, anything else is no big deal.  This is not only egregiously incorrect, it's as repugnant as you are.



But it's not happening to any large degree at all.  Transgendered people are already using the bathroom of choice, you're most likely not aware of it.

But, please by all means let the right carry on with their victimhood by proxy campaign of raped little girls in bathrooms.  I'm not exactly sure why it's so satisfying for wingnuts.


----------



## JoeMoma

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual with you, your post is wrong in essentially every single word, including "the".
> 
> First of all, "people" like you are imagining that men are women simply because they "feelz" that they are.  You are imagining that "feelz" trump biology when it comes to reality.  You're imagining that you would recognize reality if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on the left ass cheek.  All these are figments of your imaginations, and egregiously incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, none of that is worth responding to other than to say, your "feelz" are showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, you are imagining that sexual predators will not take advantage of the opening you cheerfully demand by way of insisting that anyone should wander in and out of any bathroom they choose whenever they choose.  You are imagining that this has never happened in the past, simply because you want to believe it's so.  And you are imagining that the only standard of measurement applicable - and the only point at which this should be a problem - is for a little girl to be raped.  Up to that point, apparently, anything else is no big deal.  This is not only egregiously incorrect, it's as repugnant as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not happening to any large degree at all.  Transgendered people are already using the bathroom of choice, you're most likely not aware of it.
> 
> But, please by all means let the right carry on with their victimhood by proxy campaign of raped little girls in bathrooms.  I'm not exactly sure why it's so satisfying for wingnuts.
Click to expand...

Then there need be no laws that allow for (pre-op) transgender people get to use restrooms of the opposite sex.


----------



## HappyJoy

JoeMoma said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual with you, your post is wrong in essentially every single word, including "the".
> 
> First of all, "people" like you are imagining that men are women simply because they "feelz" that they are.  You are imagining that "feelz" trump biology when it comes to reality.  You're imagining that you would recognize reality if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on the left ass cheek.  All these are figments of your imaginations, and egregiously incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, none of that is worth responding to other than to say, your "feelz" are showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, you are imagining that sexual predators will not take advantage of the opening you cheerfully demand by way of insisting that anyone should wander in and out of any bathroom they choose whenever they choose.  You are imagining that this has never happened in the past, simply because you want to believe it's so.  And you are imagining that the only standard of measurement applicable - and the only point at which this should be a problem - is for a little girl to be raped.  Up to that point, apparently, anything else is no big deal.  This is not only egregiously incorrect, it's as repugnant as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not happening to any large degree at all.  Transgendered people are already using the bathroom of choice, you're most likely not aware of it.
> 
> But, please by all means let the right carry on with their victimhood by proxy campaign of raped little girls in bathrooms.  I'm not exactly sure why it's so satisfying for wingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there need be no laws that allow for (pre-op) transgender people get to use restrooms of the opposite sex.
Click to expand...


In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him in the women's restroom...according to the stupid laws they pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you tweekos are done presenting anecdotal red herrings to try to convince everyone that all trans people look like your carefully cherry-picked photos, perhaps the serious adults can get back to having a real discussion of the issue.
Click to expand...

You absolutely nailed it Cecilie1200. I know a person who just "came out" as a transgender. I cannot even tell you how horrifying the pictures are that this person posts. It looks like a creepy man in drag. Just like 99.98% of all "transgender" freaks do.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> The color of your imagination is *of no consequence*.


Much like your uninformed _opinions_.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.


In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:


Cecilie1200 said:


> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?


See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?


----------



## MaryL

There has to be truth somewhere in all this. male and female , its not complicated. Someone once told  on this board me there are like 15 different sexes. i took electronics in high school, and I get there is ambivalence in nature. But it all comes down to  a binary equation when it comes to biological reproduction. It's not complicated. women or men want a restroom  for them. Not a ambivalent unicorn rainbow restroom, the majority dosen't want THAT.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
Click to expand...


Irrational fears is not science, son.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
Click to expand...


BOOM!!!!! GLOBULL WARMING!!!!!!


----------



## HappyJoy

SassyIrishLass said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!!! GLOBULL WARMING!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Climate change is backed by science, scientists and most of the world.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!!! GLOBULL WARMING!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Climate change is backed by science, scientists and most of the world.
Click to expand...


Junk science is not real science...see manipulation of data as proof


----------



## HappyJoy

SassyIrishLass said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!!! GLOBULL WARMING!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Climate change is backed by science, scientists and most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junk science is not real science...see manipulation of data as proof
Click to expand...


Literally, almost every scientist and the entire rest of the world.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HappyJoy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!!! GLOBULL WARMING!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Climate change is backed by science, scientists and most of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junk science is not real science...see manipulation of data as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally, almost every scientist and the entire rest of the world.
Click to expand...


Junk science is not real science...see manipulation of data as proof. 

Get around that


----------



## Wyatt earp

HappyJoy said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were not wrong about everything.  Homosexuals *ARE* perverts.  In that time, everyone knew this, not just the Nazis.  And I don't think anyone took transsexualism seriously enough back then to argue whether it was a perversion or not.  Everyone knew the corrosive dangers of allowing such perversion to be _“normalized”_ in a society.  In many ways, we have gone very badly downhill since then.  In this particular way, even the Nazis—along with all of the other societies of that time—were wiser than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
Click to expand...



Link?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
Click to expand...


Point A goes in slot C is biology son


We can't protect our little ones if guys are not allowed in the women's bathrooms.



.


----------



## HappyJoy

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


This thread.


----------



## HappyJoy

bear513 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where the angry self righteous don't live vicariously through the sexuality of others, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, you left-wing nut-jobs wouldn't deny science in favor of mental illness. Cecilie1200 already knocked it out of the park and shut all of you fools up:
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the left's "compassionate" standards, the best way to treat paranoid schizophrenics is to issue birth certificates and Social Security cards for the voices in their heads.  After all, they "feelz" the voices are real, so how DARE we insist that they aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See - rational people don't demand that society bend to the desires of the mentally ill. Rational people show true compassion for the mentally ill and get them the treatment they desperately need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point A goes in slot C is biology son
> 
> 
> We can't protect our little ones if guys are not allowed in the women's bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Point?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Climate change is backed by science, scientists and most of the world.


"Global Warming" has been debunked by science, scientists, _and_ history. You people said the polar ice-cap would be melted by 2014. Instead, it expanded an astounding 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) by that point.


> A study in the journal Nature Climate Change reviewed 117 climate predictions and found that *97.4% never materialized*.


Sorry, you lose. History has proven the hysteria nothing more than scam by Al Gore and his pals to make billions.

Top 10 Climate Change Predictions Gone Spectacularly Wrong


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Irrational fears is not science, son.


You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Climate change is backed by science, scientists and most of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> "Global Warming" has been debunked by science, scientists, _and_ history. You people said the polar ice-cap would be melted by 2014. Instead, it expanded an astounding 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) by that point.
> 
> 
> 
> A study in the journal Nature Climate Change reviewed 117 climate predictions and found that *97.4% never materialized*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you lose. History has proven the hysteria nothing more than scam by Al Gore and his pals to make billions.
> 
> Top 10 Climate Change Predictions Gone Spectacularly Wrong
Click to expand...


The source of your study (which you didn't provide) disagrees with you about climate change.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> The source of your study (which you didn't provide) disagrees with you about climate change.


The "source" is called _history_. It has proven you Earth alarmists wrong over and over and over and over. 

(P.S. the links are there sweetie. No denying _any_ of it. You lose)


----------



## ph3iron

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libtardism? More 2nd grade humor. Go down well at your KKK meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> *8. Play race/gender card*
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand when they have been posting about it for days.
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cut and paste, quit reading after line 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrote it all myself liar.
Click to expand...

Boy, you must have one small life


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
Click to expand...


Times, they are a changin'.

Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?

Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.

Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The source of your study (which you didn't provide) disagrees with you about climate change.
> 
> 
> 
> The "source" is called _history_. It has proven you Earth alarmists wrong over and over and over and over.
> 
> (P.S. the links are there sweetie. No denying _any_ of it. You lose)
Click to expand...


The link to your study isn't and the source of that study strongly supports the fact that humans contribute to climate change. Even Exxon thinks so.

With that said, I have no interest in debating climate change in a thread about right wing paranoia.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
Click to expand...

Only in the ideology of the bat-shit crazy progressives. For rational people, we still recognize that a person who believes themselves to be something other than they actually are, are in fact mentally ill.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the ideology of the bat-shit crazy progressives. For rational people, we still recognize that a person who believes themselves to be something other than they actually are, are in fact mentally ill.
Click to expand...


That's OK, you don't have to reply to my complete post, I understand you can't.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> With that said, I have no interest in debating climate change in a thread about right wing paranoia.


You'd be wise to avoid debating "Global Warming" in _any_ thread since you are just flat-out dead-wrong about it.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I have no interest in debating climate change in a thread about right wing paranoia.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be wise to avoid debating "Global Warming" in _any_ thread since you are just flat-out dead-wrong about it.
Click to expand...

I just don't have the patience anymore.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> I just don't have the patience anymore.


I don't blame. When you're on the opposite side of the facts, it has to be exhausting. I can't imagine how one argues _against_ reality but somehow you lefties do it.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> You'd be wise to avoid debating "Global Warming" in _any_ thread since you are just flat-out dead-wrong about it.



Why don't you come back to the environment folder and debate it.

It's just like every other topic. You're totally helpless when faced with dirty liberal tricks like reason and evidence. Reality always has that awful liberal bias, and you're a good cult soldier who avoids anything with a liberal bias.

Anyways, good to see you've still got your pervy bathroom obsession after all this time.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> Why don't you come back to the environment folder and debate it.


The "environmental *folder*" or the Environmental *Forum*? You dumb dimwit. 

Here's the thing snowflake - _every_ time I do, you literally cry about having a "stalker". Here you are literally crying like a little bitch:


mamooth said:


> Patriot, are you under the impression you're my first obsessive *stalker*-bitch?


Now - I get it. I really do. I own you. I've made you my personal USMB bitch so I can understand why you lose your shit every time I make you look like the idiot that you are. But it's just so bizarre that you whine in one thread that I am a "stalker" while you attempt to challenge me in other threads to debate you.

I'll leave everyone with yet another example of you crying like a fragile little snowflake so they can all laugh at you. Just to prove that it's something you cry about all the time.


mamooth said:


> Oh look, my sweet  little *stalker*-bitch is still truly desperate for my attention. Patriot, you'll always our crybaby loser, no matter what candidate wins.


----------



## Wyatt earp

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be wise to avoid debating "Global Warming" in _any_ thread since you are just flat-out dead-wrong about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come back to the environment folder and debate it.
> 
> It's just like every other topic. You're totally helpless when faced with dirty liberal tricks like reason and evidence. Reality always has that awful liberal bias, and you're a good cult soldier who avoids anything with a liberal bias.
> 
> Anyways, good to see you've still got your pervy bathroom obsession after all this time.
Click to expand...



We didn't make it an issue, you did.

.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Now - I get it. I really do. I own you.



Summary:

After seeing you brag mulitiple times about your skill at debate on the global warming topic, I invited you to debate the topic in the Environment folder.

You cried and ran. Again. In front of the whole board. You do that every time I show up.

Snowflake, you'll keep _saying_ how tough you are, but that's all you can do, and everyone knows it. You're just like Trump, a big ol' babyman.


----------



## mgh80

My issue with this thread is simple (and not about the opinions expressed):

Why would you expect criminals to follow the law? It's the same argument I have against gun control: criminals by definition don't follow the law.

So why would you expect some pervert/sexual offender/predator/etc. to follow the law? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## P@triot

mgh80 said:


> Why would you expect criminals to follow the law? It's the same argument I have against gun control: criminals by definition don't follow the law.
> 
> So why would you expect some pervert/sexual offender/predator/etc. to follow the law? It doesn't make sense.


Because when a man attempts to walk into the ladies room - society can _immediately_ intercede when it is against the law for men to enter the ladies room. As it stands now in shit-hole like California, you can watch a sexual predator waltz right into the ladies room and there is nothing you can do.

It's not about expecting them to follow the law. It's about us having the legal right to _prevent_ them when we see it. It's like saying why have rules making it illegal for a criminal to shoot someone with a gun because it doesn't stop them from shooting people with a gun. True. But it allows the rest of us to act and it allows law enforcement to arrest them once they arrive on the scene.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now - I get it. I really do. I own you.
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: Snowflake, you'll keep _saying_ how tough you are, but that's all you can do, and everyone knows it.
Click to expand...

Summary: I went to another thread and you cried to the mods about it. Then you went dead silent the rest of the night. That's what happens _every_ time because every time you are on the wrong side of the facts.

You don't want to have an honest conversation about anything - and we all know why.


----------



## P@triot

Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.


> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.


The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.

I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Summary: I went to another thread and you cried to the mods about it.



When I get dinged by mods for things I deserved, I don't publicly cry about it. You do. That's one obvious difference between us, the "taking responsibility" thing.



> Then you went dead silent the rest of the night.



Do get over yourself, snowflake. We get it. You stay up late waiting for responses from those you're obsessed with. The obsession isn't mutual. You're not important enough for anyone to stay up late for.



> That's what happens _every_ time because every time you are on the wrong side of the facts.
> 
> You don't want to have an honest conversation about anything - and we all know why.



Look at that. You still haven't shown up the environment folder to debate the global warming topic. If you're not willing to debate the topic, you should probably stop bragging about what a master of the topic you are.

That's my point, that you're all hat, no cattle. I believe that point has been proven.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...


The author of your article belongs to a very small organization of wingnut pediatricians who guess what?  Don't like the gay.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> That's my point, that you're all hat, no cattle. I believe that point has been proven.


The only thing you've manage to prove is your dishonesty. I've already chewed you up and spit you out on the "Global Warming" scam. I've also chewed you up and spit you out on politics, economics, current events, history, and the U.S. Constitution.

You may go now, junior. Time to let the adults speak.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of your article belongs to a very small organization of wingnut pediatricians who guess what?  Don't like the gay.
Click to expand...

Stats don't lie Joy...even if progressives do!


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of your article belongs to a very small organization of wingnut pediatricians who guess what?  Don't like the gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats don't lie Joy...even if progressives do!
Click to expand...


Stats?  You cited one, where does it come from?


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> The only thing you've manage to prove is your dishonesty. I've already chewed you up and spit you out on the "Global Warming" scam. I've also chewed you up and spit you out on politics, economics, current events, history, and the U.S. Constitution.



You're making my point again that you're all hat, no cattle. You tried talking big again, and again failed to back it up in any way.

Me, I keep inviting you to come back it up ... and you keep refusing.

And everyone sees that, and there's nothing you can do about it, hence your impotent flailing rage.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of your article belongs to a very small organization of wingnut pediatricians who guess what?  Don't like the gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats don't lie Joy...even if progressives do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats?  You cited one, where does it come from?
Click to expand...

From the article that you should have clicked on and read _before_ commenting. Just say'n....


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> Me, I keep inviting you to come back it up ... and you keep refusing.


Snowflake...the debate is _over_. I crushed that forum with literally hundreds of indisputable facts that "Global Warming" is a scam (hell - the fact that the Dumbocrats had to rebrand it to "Climate Change" in a panic should have tipped you off but you're just not that bright). Here - take a look:

England Court PROVES "climate change" is a FARCE

59 pages filled with many different links to many different sources. All proving that "Global Warming" is a scam. It's over snowflake. History proved you wrong.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of your article belongs to a very small organization of wingnut pediatricians who guess what?  Don't like the gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats don't lie Joy...even if progressives do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats?  You cited one, where does it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article that you should have clicked on and read _before_ commenting. Just say'n....
Click to expand...


But where did it come from?  You didn't link to the source itself.

The reason I ask is this group that you are getting your info from has a reputation for misconstruing other peoples' work.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author of your article belongs to a very small organization of wingnut pediatricians who guess what?  Don't like the gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats don't lie Joy...even if progressives do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats?  You cited one, where does it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article that you should have clicked on and read _before_ commenting. Just say'n....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But where did it come from?  You didn't link to the source itself.
> 
> The reason I ask is this group that you are getting your info from has a reputation for misconstruing other peoples' work.
Click to expand...

The source itself is _in_ the article...


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...


Have you heard of the American Academy of Pediatrics? They are the _reputable_ pediatric organization. 

American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children


----------



## Vandalshandle

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard of the American Academy of Pediatrics? They are the _reputable_ pediatric organization.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
Click to expand...


You must not forget the basic RW motto: "If someone is different than us, that is bad, and they should be marginalized."


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> I crushed that forum with literally hundreds of indisputable facts that "Global Warming" is a scam



Hilarious, the way you're such a legend in your own mind.



> (hell - the fact that the Dumbocrats had to rebrand it to "Climate Change" in a panic should have tipped you off but you're just not that bright).



The Bush admin did that.

Did you get that basic fact wrong because you're a moron, or was it deliberate dishonesty? You get everything wrong, of course, because you only get info from kook conspiracy blogs.



> Here - take a look:
> 
> England Court PROVES "climate change" is a FARCE
> 
> 59 pages filled with many different links to many different sources. All proving that "Global Warming" is a scam. It's over snowflake. History proved you wrong.



That's your shining moment, a Gish Gallup? Sorry, pajama-boy, but Gish Gallup tactics (that is, an avalanche of crap) are only used by the dishonest and desperate, which is why it's your staple tactic on many subjects.

You'll cut-and-paste mountains of meaningless crap, and then when nobody spends days typing up a detailed refutation to every phony point, you declare victory. 

If they do spend the time, you'll pretend you didn't see the debunking and post the same crap again the next day, and then declare victory.

And it fools nobody. You're still laughed at.

Here's a thought. Instead of deflecting with a Gish Gallup, bring up _one_ point, and try to defend it when it gets ripped apart for being stupid. Can you handle that type of intellectual honesty?

Remember, when people inevitably face-palm and walk away from you, it's not because you've dazzled them with brilliance. It's because they've correctly concluded that debate with a chickenshit liar is a waste of time.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> You'll cut-and-paste mountains of meaningless crap


Once again we see the left denying science, gender, data, history, reality, etc. When you post *facts* they get agitated and call it "meaningless crap".

Prime example - the left declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014. Instead, it expanded 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) by that point. It is indisputable fact confirmed by even NASA themselves and their satellite photographs.

And yet mammaries attempts to dismiss it as "meaningless crap".


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Aletheia4u

I always believed that a bathroom should be made only for a single person to occupied it. I always hated using the urinals next to someone else that is using the urinal next to mines. That person could be sneaking a peek at what i'm packing while I am urinating. I like privacy. I surely doesn't like someone else using the toilet stall next to mines as well.  I do not like to be hearing all that madness in the next stall next to mines while I am focusing on eliminating my waste. And then their smelly orders travels to the stall that i'm in. That they just need to make all bathroom for private use only.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Prime example - the left declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014.



Prime example -- you're lying to everyone's face again.

If you're not lying, show where that was ever stated as some kind of consensus scientific opinion. If you can't, you ought to apologize to everyone for lying again.



> Instead, it expanded 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) by that point. It is indisputable fact confirmed by even NASA themselves and their satellite photographs.



This little graphic demonstrates the dishonesty of that talking point. You know it's crap, but you'll keep posting it anyways, because crap is all you have.


----------



## mgh80

P@triot said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect criminals to follow the law? It's the same argument I have against gun control: criminals by definition don't follow the law.
> 
> So why would you expect some pervert/sexual offender/predator/etc. to follow the law? It doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Because when a man attempts to walk into the ladies room - society can _immediately_ intercede when it is against the law for men to enter the ladies room. As it stands now in shit-hole like California, you can watch a sexual predator waltz right into the ladies room and there is nothing you can do.
> 
> It's not about expecting them to follow the law. It's about us having the legal right to _prevent_ them when we see it. It's like saying why have rules making it illegal for a criminal to shoot someone with a gun because it doesn't stop them from shooting people with a gun. True. But it allows the rest of us to act and it allows law enforcement to arrest them once they arrive on the scene.
Click to expand...


Other than having security guards at every restroom, how would you prevent them from entering a women's restroom?


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> If you're not lying, *show where that was ever stated as some kind of consensus scientific opinion*. If you can't, you ought to apologize to everyone for lying again.


Bwahahaha! That's the point, you dimwit. Progressive ignore science and promote pure propaganda. You assholes adamantly declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014 unless we implemented your fascist totalitarian government.

We didn't - and the polar ice-cap expanded 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) by 2014. History has proven you wrong. Reality has proven that "Global Warming" is a scam. You are dismissed.


----------



## P@triot

mgh80 said:


> Other than having security guards at every restroom, how would you prevent them from entering a women's restroom?


Uh...how have men been prevented for hundreds of years from entering the women's room? Did we have restrooms guards in the 1980's, genius?


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not lying, *show where that was ever stated as some kind of consensus scientific opinion*. If you can't, you ought to apologize to everyone for lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! That's the point, you dimwit.
Click to expand...


I agree that the point is how you're refusing to back up your bullshit again. And nobody is surprised. When called out, you wet yourself and ran. Again.



> Progressive ignore science and promote pure propaganda. You assholes adamantly declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014 unless we implemented your fascist totalitarian government.



By exploding in curses and conspiracy theories when you were asked to back up that insane claim, you've confirmed that you couldn't back it up. It was just another one of your frauds, and you've been busted for it.



> We didn't - and the polar ice-cap expanded 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) by 2014.



There, you confirm another point I keep making. I ripped that idiot conspiracy theory to shreds with my graphic ... so you just pretend it didn't happen, and repost the same debunked bullshit. It's what you do on every topic. You're not intellectually honest. You don't debate, you just endlessly paste the same propaganda.

You're lying by omission by leaving off the sea ice levels for 2015, 2016 and 2017, which are trending down to new lows. 2017 is trending right on the 2012 record low again. The trend is unmistakably down. The data says you are completely wrong. That's why the world correctly defines you as a brainless acolyte of a liars' cult.








> History has proven] you wrong. Reality has proven that "Global Warming" is a scam. You are dismissed.



You're too stupid to understand how stupid you are, so you're incapable of understanding that your conspiracy blogs are feeding you idiot propaganda. We try to dumb down our explanations for you, but it's just not possible to dumb things down to the level where you can understand them. You're also a religious fanatic, so you explode in these jihadist-snowflake rages whenever people point out how your propaganda fails.

So, what's the next kook talking point you'd like to present? We'll rip it to shreds, but you'll repost it again over and over anyways. After all, it's what you do. It's all you do.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
Click to expand...


Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## HappyJoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
Click to expand...


Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.


No...transgender is a mental disorder. An actual, real, mental disorder. It's 2017 - embrace science, biology, and chromosomes already.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
Click to expand...

Don't you just love the left-wing false narrative, Cecilie1200? If you don't embrace their bat-shit crazy rejection of science and chromosomes, you are a "homophobe". It's the new "racist".


----------



## EvilCat Breath

mgh80 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect criminals to follow the law? It's the same argument I have against gun control: criminals by definition don't follow the law.
> 
> So why would you expect some pervert/sexual offender/predator/etc. to follow the law? It doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Because when a man attempts to walk into the ladies room - society can _immediately_ intercede when it is against the law for men to enter the ladies room. As it stands now in shit-hole like California, you can watch a sexual predator waltz right into the ladies room and there is nothing you can do.
> 
> It's not about expecting them to follow the law. It's about us having the legal right to _prevent_ them when we see it. It's like saying why have rules making it illegal for a criminal to shoot someone with a gun because it doesn't stop them from shooting people with a gun. True. But it allows the rest of us to act and it allows law enforcement to arrest them once they arrive on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than having security guards at every restroom, how would you prevent them from entering a women's restroom?
Click to expand...

What has prevented it so far?  Men in women's restrooms are arrested.  Simple..  

If there are men that appear to be so feminine as to be indistinguishable from any female, it certainly has not been a problem.   Today men, who are obviously male,  use women's restrooms as an attack.  Not because of need.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love the left-wing false narrative, Cecilie1200? If you don't embrace their bat-shit crazy rejection of science and chromosomes, you are a "homophobe". It's the new "racist".
Click to expand...


I wonder if they realize their typical debate tactic of buzzwords and name-calling doesn't work on someone who realizes she doesn't need the respect and approval of those who are the equivalent of a wad of gum stuck on her shoe.

Homophobe beats truthophobe any day.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> No...transgender is a mental disorder. An actual, real, mental disorder. It's 2017 - embrace science, biology, and chromosomes already.
Click to expand...


Snowflake, I was responding to someone who thinks homosexuals are mentally ill to demonstrate that you morons are really behind the times.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love the left-wing false narrative, Cecilie1200? If you don't embrace their bat-shit crazy rejection of science and chromosomes, you are a "homophobe". It's the new "racist".
Click to expand...


Who is debating chromosomes?


----------



## HappyJoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just love the left-wing false narrative, Cecilie1200? If you don't embrace their bat-shit crazy rejection of science and chromosomes, you are a "homophobe". It's the new "racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if they realize their typical debate tactic of buzzwords and name-calling doesn't work on someone who realizes she doesn't need the respect and approval of those who are the equivalent of a wad of gum stuck on her shoe.
> 
> Homophobe beats truthophobe any day.
Click to expand...


Is 'homophobe' a buzzword?  Just curious, do you still think gay marriage ruins the meaning of the institution for the rest of us?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Cecilie1200 said:


> I wonder if they realize their typical debate tactic of buzzwords and name-calling doesn't work on someone who realizes she doesn't need the respect and approval of those who are the equivalent of a wad of gum stuck on her shoe.
> 
> Homophobe beats truthophobe any day.



  Exactly.  Those on the left *wrong* come up with all sorts of insane, immoral, and outright evil positions,and then they come up with terms meant to be pejorative, to use against those who dare to disagree with those positions.

  I'm supposed to be insulted if you call me a _“homophobe”_?  All that that term objectively denotes is that I recognize homosexuality for the immoral, sick perversion that it is.  Why should I be ashamed of that?  It is those who embrace and defend this perversion who ought to be ashamed.  But then shame requires that one have some sense of right and wrong, which these pervert-lovers lack.

_“Transphobe”_?  It means that I recognize the distinction between men and women, understand the importance and significance of this distinction, and recognize the hard scientific reality that it is flat-out impossible for one to become the other.  Why should I be ashamed of that?  It is those who are so f•••ed-up in the head that they don't even know the difference between male and female, nor grasp why this difference matters, that ought to be ashamed.


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they realize their typical debate tactic of buzzwords and name-calling doesn't work on someone who realizes she doesn't need the respect and approval of those who are the equivalent of a wad of gum stuck on her shoe.
> 
> Homophobe beats truthophobe any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Those on the left *wrong* come up with all sorts of insane, immoral, and outright evil positions,and then they come up with terms meant to be pejorative,t o use against those who dare to disagree with those positions.
> 
> I'm supposed to be insulted if you call me a _“homophobe”_?  All that that term objectively denotes is that I recognize homosexuality for the immoral, sick perversion that it is.  Why should I be ashamed of that?  It is those who embrace and defend this perversion who ought to be ashamed.  But then shame requires that one have some sense of right and wrong, which these pervert-lovers lack.
> 
> _“Transphobe”_?  It means that I recognize the distinction between men and women, understand the importance and significance of this distinction, and recognize the hard scientific reality that it is flat-out impossible for one to become the other.  Why should I be ashamed of that?  It is those who are so f•••ed-up in the head that they don't even know the difference between male and female, nor grasp why this difference matters, that ought to be ashamed.
Click to expand...


Are you afraid homosexuality is destroying the moral fabric of this country?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HappyJoy said:


> Is 'homophobe' a buzzword?  Just curious, do you still think gay marriage ruins the meaning of the institution for the rest of us?



  How can any sane person deny it?  It's obvious that the purpose of _“gay marriage”_ is to mock genuine marriage, and to undermine the role of marriage and family as the foundation of society.  It is to create the perception that genuine marriage is no more important and no more meaningful than the sick homosexual mockery thereof that we are being forced to accept, which will result in fewer stable families, and more disconnected single-mothers with multiple children by multiple _“baby daddies”_ who play little or no role in the care and upbringing of their own children.

  It's an attack on marriage and family, and ultimately an attack on the stability and integrity of society itself.



HappyJoy said:


> Are you afraid homosexuality is destroying the moral fabric of this country?



  It's an observable fact.  Homosexuality—along with other various forms of immoral sexual perversion—*is* destroying the moral fabric of this country.  How blind must one be not to see this?  How blind must one be to deny it?


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is 'homophobe' a buzzword?  Just curious, do you still think gay marriage ruins the meaning of the institution for the rest of us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can any sane person deny it?  It's obvious that the purpose of _“gay marriage”_ is to mock genuine marriage, and to undermine the role of marriage and family as the foundation of society.  It is to create the perception that genuine marriage is no more important and no more meaningful than the sick homosexual mockery thereof that we are being forced to accept, which will result in fewer stable families, and more disconnected single-mothers with multiple children by multiple _“baby daddies”_ who play little or no role in the care and upbringing of their own children.
> 
> It's an attack on marriage and family, and ultimately an attack on the stability and integrity of society itself.
Click to expand...


Cool, you're a homophobe then. So stop running away from the 'buzzword'. Don't blame me, that's society at large who has decided to leave you way back in the dustbin of history.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Who is debating chromosomes?


Uh..._you_ are!!! You're the one insisting that transgenders do not suffer from a mental illness. You think chromosomes don't exist and that the mind determines gender.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is debating chromosomes?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..._you_ are!!! You're the one insisting that transgenders do not suffer from a mental illness. You think chromosomes don't exist and that the mind determines gender.
Click to expand...


I'm not debating chromosomes nor do I think they don't exist, what is wrong with you?  You can't even accept the concept that homosexuals have rights so why even bother having a debate about transgendered people?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Just curious, do you still think gay marriage ruins the meaning of the institution for the rest of us?


Absolutely. Marriage is one man and one woman. It's simply what marriage is. Once you redefine it as _anything_ else, you have zero grounds to prevent any form of marriage. Preventing the union of a man and 14 wives is discrimination. Preventing the union of a woman and her goat is discrimination.

You assholes opened Pandora's Box. I predicted it years before it happened and I was proven right. Businesses will stop providing health insurance as a benefit for their employees once they are forced by law to provide it for 14 spouses and for animals.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> You can't even accept the concept that homosexuals have rights so why even bother having a debate about transgendered people?


What "rights" was a homosexual _ever_ denied? Can a homosexual vote? Yep. Can a homosexual carry a firearm? Yep. Can a homosexual drive? Absolutely.

Any other absurd false narratives you'd like to try?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> I was responding to someone who thinks homosexuals are mentally ill to demonstrate that you morons are really behind the times.


Wait...you want all of society to defecate in one room like Neanderthals in a cave and you want to accuse others of being "behind the times"? Bwahaha! Now _that_ is funny.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you still think gay marriage ruins the meaning of the institution for the rest of us?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Marriage is one man and one woman. It's simply what marriage is. Once you redefine it as _anything_ else, you have zero grounds to prevent any form of marriage. Preventing the union of a man and 14 wives is discrimination. Preventing the union of a woman and her goat is discrimination.
> 
> You assholes opened Pandora's Box. I predicted it years before it happened and I was proven right. Businesses will stop providing health insurance as a benefit for their employees once they are forced by law to provide it for 14 spouses and for animals.
Click to expand...


Businesses have expanded insurance to same sex spouses, actually many of them were doing so before same sex marriage was legal in all 50 states.  You're a dinosaur.

However, when exactly was marriage defined between only one woman and one man, homophobe?


----------



## HappyJoy

Holy shit, wow, someone was triggered.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Businesses have expanded insurance to same sex spouses, actually many of them were doing so before same sex marriage was legal in all 50 states.  You're a dinosaur.


Yeah. No shit. But I guarantee they won't extend it to 14 spouses or animals. Which means they will have to stop that benefit for _everyone_. Are you too dumb to follow the conversation or are you just being disingenuous on purpose? 


HappyJoy said:


> However, when exactly was marriage defined between only one woman and one man, homophobe?


Since the beginning of man. Clearly you choose to be willfully ignorant of history like most progressives.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Businesses have expanded insurance to same sex spouses, actually many of them were doing so before same sex marriage was legal in all 50 states.  You're a dinosaur.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. No shit. But I guarantee they won't extend it to 14 spouses or animals. Which means they will have to stop that benefit for _everyone_. Are you too dumb to follow the conversation or are you just being disingenuous on purpose?
Click to expand...


I personally don't care what they do with 14 spouses.  As for marrying animals, lol, what?  You're such a cornflake.



> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, when exactly was marriage defined between only one woman and one man, homophobe?
> 
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of man. Clearly you choose to be willfully ignorant of history like most progressives.
Click to expand...


Well, no.  There was a time that men married multiple women.  Even as many as 14. 

Polygamy in Christianity - Wikipedia


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
Click to expand...


Science disagrees with your opinion.

Between the (Gender) Lines: the Science of Transgender Identity - Science in the News

Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you still think gay marriage ruins the meaning of the institution for the rest of us?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Marriage is one man and one woman. It's simply what marriage is. Once you redefine it as _anything_ else, you have zero grounds to prevent any form of marriage. Preventing the union of a man and 14 wives is discrimination. Preventing the union of a woman and her goat is discrimination.
> 
> You assholes opened Pandora's Box. I predicted it years before it happened and I was proven right. Businesses will stop providing health insurance as a benefit for their employees once they are forced by law to provide it for 14 spouses and for animals.
Click to expand...


No, marriage is not. Never has been. Not even in Christianity is that true. You should learn not to use absolutes.

As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.

Of course, when we have single payer it will be moot. 

And Rottweiler old pup, animals can't consent.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.


Uh....*cost*.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> And Rottweiler old pup, animals can't consent.


They can't consent to being owned either....but we own them.


----------



## P@triot

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive ignore science and promote pure propaganda. You assholes adamantly declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014 unless we implemented your fascist totalitarian government.
> 
> 
> 
> By exploding in curses and *conspiracy theories* when you were asked to back up that insane claim, you've confirmed that you couldn't back it up. It was just another one of your frauds, and you've been busted for it.
Click to expand...

Yes folks...even though it is indisputable *fact* that the polar ice-cap expanded 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) in 2014, mammaries here is calling it a "conspiracy theory". 

Denying _reality_ is what the bat-shit crazy progressives do best.


----------



## P@triot

Boy...this "Global Warming" stuff is a real bitch, eh mammaries?!? It's melting _everything_.


> Greenland just broke the record for the coldest July day ever recorded in the Northern Hemisphere at -33C.


Don't worry that it was the coldest day _ever_ recorded in July. Those pesky little facts are nothing compared to your ability to refuse to accept reality!


> Almost all Greenland’s surface is gaining ice. In fact, says Heller, Greenland has gained a near record amount of ice this year


So odd how everything seems to be gaining ice despite the left-wing narrative that greenhouse gasses are being trapped in the atmosphere - causing "Global Warming".

Delingpole: Record-Breaking Cold in Greenland; Alarmists 'Look. An Arctic Squirrel!'


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....*cost*.
Click to expand...


You're saying an insurance company won't insure someone (assuming they are healthy) and take their money because of cost?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....*cost*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying an insurance company won't insure someone (assuming they are healthy) and take their money because of cost?
Click to expand...

No you illiterate moron - I'm saying businesses won't pay insurance companies to cover the healthcare policies of 14 spouses for a single employee. It's not worth it to the business. No one person is worth a salary, vacation time, and healthcare for them, 14 spouses, and God knows how many children.

You lefties are so astoundingly stupid that you think healthcare is something mandatory. It is a perk businesses offer to attract talent (plenty of businesses don't offer any health insurance). But that perk must be *less* than the worth of that position/employee or it ceases to make economic sense for the business.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....*cost*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying an insurance company won't insure someone (assuming they are healthy) and take their money because of cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you illiterate moron - I'm saying businesses won't pay insurance companies to cover the healthcare policies of 14 spouses for a single employee. It's not worth it to the business. No one person is worth a salary, vacation time, and healthcare for them, 14 spouses, and God knows how many children.
> 
> You lefties are so astoundingly stupid that you think healthcare is something mandatory. It is a perk businesses offer to attract talent (plenty of businesses don't offer any health insurance). But that perk must be *less* than the worth of that position/employee or it ceases to make economic sense for the business.
Click to expand...


The question was about insurance companies, dingleberry.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....*cost*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying an insurance company won't insure someone (assuming they are healthy) and take their money because of cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you illiterate moron - I'm saying businesses won't pay insurance companies to cover the healthcare policies of 14 spouses for a single employee. It's not worth it to the business. No one person is worth a salary, vacation time, and healthcare for them, 14 spouses, and God knows how many children.
> 
> You lefties are so astoundingly stupid that you think healthcare is something mandatory. It is a perk businesses offer to attract talent (plenty of businesses don't offer any health insurance). But that perk must be *less* than the worth of that position/employee or it ceases to make economic sense for the business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was about insurance companies, dingleberry.
Click to expand...

No it wasn't. You started your post out with "*So you're saying*". Verbatim. And that is *not* what I was saying. Time and time again in this thread you've failed to follow along. You're reading comprehension is atrocious.

Now...if you have a question about insurance companies - ask it. But don't attribute your question to me by saying "so you're saying". I was clearly talking about businesses and healthcare for their employees.


----------



## mamooth

P@triot said:


> Yes folks...even though it is indisputable *fact*


Wetting yourself and running again, I see. The topic was your refusal to back up your crazy claim that "You assholes adamantly declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014 unless we implemented your fascist totalitarian government." You made up a load of crap, got called on it, and everyone sees it.



> that the polar ice-cap expanded 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) in 2014, mammaries here is calling it a "conspiracy theory".



No, I never called that a conspiracy theory. Are you going for a record in the number of lies told in one post?

I am pointing out that you're lying-by-cherrypicking by claiming that a one-year recovery from a record-low meant global warming was a hoax. And you're lying-by-omission by leaving out the fact that ice levels crashed down again in 2015, 2016 and 2017.



> Greenland just broke the record for the coldest July day ever recorded in the Northern Hemisphere at -33C.



So?

Greenland ice sheet ‘summit’ plunged to record low July temperature. So what?
---
Much more often than not, Greenland has been unusually warm.

Earlier this year, Greenland logged its highest June and April temperatures ever recorded. These records were established in Southwest Greenland.
---

Those who aren't retards know that, as the world warms, both new warm records and new cold records will continue to be set, but that the new warm records will outnumber new cold records more and more. And that's exactly what's been happening. The world has been reacting exactly as science predicted.

You need to understand that you're kind of a slow child, and totally misinformed, and that you have no business trying to be in a discussion with the adults on any topic.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....*cost*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying an insurance company won't insure someone (assuming they are healthy) and take their money because of cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you illiterate moron - I'm saying businesses won't pay insurance companies to cover the healthcare policies of 14 spouses for a single employee. It's not worth it to the business. No one person is worth a salary, vacation time, and healthcare for them, 14 spouses, and God knows how many children.
> 
> You lefties are so astoundingly stupid that you think healthcare is something mandatory. It is a perk businesses offer to attract talent (plenty of businesses don't offer any health insurance). But that perk must be *less* than the worth of that position/employee or it ceases to make economic sense for the business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was about insurance companies, dingleberry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't. You started your post out with "*So you're saying*". Verbatim. And that is *not* what I was saying. Time and time again in this thread you've failed to follow along. You're reading comprehension is atrocious.
> 
> Now...if you have a question about insurance companies - ask it. But don't attribute your question to me by saying "so you're saying". I was clearly talking about businesses and healthcare for their employees.
Click to expand...


Time and time again?  You're beyond hope.

The question you answered was about insurance companies.


----------



## Rustic

mamooth said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...even though it is indisputable *fact*
> 
> 
> 
> Wetting yourself and running again, I see. The topic was your refusal to back up your crazy claim that "You assholes adamantly declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014 unless we implemented your fascist totalitarian government." You made up a load of crap, got called on it, and everyone sees it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the polar ice-cap expanded 60% (over 900,000 sq. miles) in 2014, mammaries here is calling it a "conspiracy theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I never called that a conspiracy theory. Are you going for a record in the number of lies told in one post?
> 
> I am pointing out that you're lying-by-cherrypicking by claiming that a one-year recovery from a record-low meant global warming was a hoax. And you're lying-by-omission by leaving out the fact that ice levels crashed down again in 2015, 2016 and 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenland just broke the record for the coldest July day ever recorded in the Northern Hemisphere at -33C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Greenland ice sheet ‘summit’ plunged to record low July temperature. So what?
> ---
> Much more often than not, Greenland has been unusually warm.
> 
> Earlier this year, Greenland logged its highest June and April temperatures ever recorded. These records were established in Southwest Greenland.
> ---
> 
> Those who aren't retards know that, as the world warms, both new warm records and new cold records will continue to be set, but that the new warm records will outnumber new cold records more and more. And that's exactly what's been happening. The world has been reacting exactly as science predicted.
> 
> You need to understand that you're kind of a slow child, and totally misinformed, and that you have no business trying to be in a discussion with the adults on any topic.
Click to expand...

EXCLUSIVE: Study Finds Temperature Adjustments Account For ‘Nearly All Of The Warming’ In Climate Data


----------



## mamooth

Rustic said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Study Finds Temperature Adjustments Account For ‘Nearly All Of The Warming’ In Climate Data



Yeah, the usual old whoppers from D'Aleo and Idso, in a new package.

Actual scientists don't publish their "studies" on conspiracy blogs, you know.


----------



## Rustic

mamooth said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Study Finds Temperature Adjustments Account For ‘Nearly All Of The Warming’ In Climate Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the usual old whoppers from D'Aleo and Idso, in a new package.
> 
> Actual scientists don't publish their "studies" on conspiracy blogs, you know.
Click to expand...

I get it, you think polar bears are drowning...


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Polygamy being legalized...I suppose it is possible someday and why wouldn't an insurance company cover all spouses? They cover all children.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....*cost*.
Click to expand...


Again, insurance companies don't limit the number of your children they insure, why should spouses be any different? Now where you can get into problems is with, oh, Social Security. Which spouse gets the survivor benefits? I guess they all could divide it equally. 

Once we have a single payer healthcare system like the rest of the civilized world, it won't matter unless you're buying a supplement and I'm sure, if Polygamy is legal by that time, insurance companies will be tailoring a plan to meet the needs of the "Modern Polygamist Household".


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rottweiler old pup, animals can't consent.
> 
> 
> 
> They can't consent to being owned either....but we own them.
Click to expand...


They do consent to being owned by being dumb animals...they cannot, however, consent to a legal contract. Does this sort of thing really have to be explained to you? Should we warn the sheep in your area?


----------



## HappyJoy

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rottweiler old pup, animals can't consent.
> 
> 
> 
> They can't consent to being owned either....but we own them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do consent to being owned by being dumb animals...they cannot, however, consent to a legal contract. Does this sort of thing really have to be explained to you? Should we warn the sheep in your area?
Click to expand...


Sounds to me like patriot is making a pretty horrific argument that if we own animals we can also marry them.  Not sure what that has to do with gay marriage and I disagree completely with his logic, but it is the logic of his argument even if he doesn't understand it.


----------



## Kondor3

So, have we decided yet, that allowing AquaLung to go into womens' bathrooms, "..._eyeing little girls with bad intent_..." is a bad thing?






Or have we slid so far down the slope of licentiousness and degeneracy that we think empowering sexual deviants and perverts in such matters is acceptable?

-----------------------

This is what happens, when you open the door a crack, at-law, with respect to the Gay Agenda... they push and push and push and take and take and take...

Until, finally, our wives and daughters are at-risk from these creeps.

Many of these scum are not "gay" per se, but they use the $hit-for-brains judicial interpretations _stemming from_ Gay judicial activism, to do what they do.

Hopefully, a 5-4 SCOTUS (likely soon to be a 6-3 court, Ginsberg won't last much longer) can be of some service to the Republic by reversing some of the worst of this.


----------



## mgh80

P@triot said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than having security guards at every restroom, how would you prevent them from entering a women's restroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...how have men been prevented for hundreds of years from entering the women's room? Did we have restrooms guards in the 1980's, genius?
Click to expand...


So what you're saying is...we have a problem that already has been solved?


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
Click to expand...


Love how lefties use "current year" argument to make a point.

Let's try it, shall we?

Democrats in pre-civil was America: "It's 1850, embrace the slavery."
Socialists in pre-WWII Germany: "It's 1938, kill the Jews."


----------



## Ame®icano

Nothing to see here, everything is normal.


With alternative as this, the Islam in Sweden probably isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational fears is not science, son.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how lefties use "current year" argument to make a point.
> 
> Let's try it, shall we?
> 
> Democrats in pre-civil was America: "It's 1850, embrace the slavery."
> Socialists in pre-WWII Germany: "It's 1938, kill the Jews."
Click to expand...


That's it, rube, keep living in the past.  It's 2017 and all those 'states rights' warriors are Republicans.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. And mental illness is *not* science either. The mentally ill should not be dictating policy in society, sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how lefties use "current year" argument to make a point.
> 
> Let's try it, shall we?
> 
> Democrats in pre-civil was America: "It's 1850, embrace the slavery."
> Socialists in pre-WWII Germany: "It's 1938, kill the Jews."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, rube, keep living in the past.  It's 2017 and all those 'states rights' warriors are Republicans.
Click to expand...


Just as any other leftie, you wish to change the history... 

Nope, there was no Republican that was slave owner, they were all Democrats. Just as those who brought Jim Crow, segregation, lynching laws, KKK, eugenics, you name it. Every single evil in US history came from Democrats. Deal with it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Times, they are a changin'.
> 
> Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, they are already using the bathroom of their choice on many occasions and were doing just fine.
> 
> Next thing you know, you're going to want to reclassify homosexuality as a mental disorder. I'm assuming you probably have an issue with gay men standing next to boys at the urinal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how lefties use "current year" argument to make a point.
> 
> Let's try it, shall we?
> 
> Democrats in pre-civil was America: "It's 1850, embrace the slavery."
> Socialists in pre-WWII Germany: "It's 1938, kill the Jews."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, rube, keep living in the past.  It's 2017 and all those 'states rights' warriors are Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as any other leftie, you wish to change the history...
> 
> Nope, there was no Republican that was slave owner, they were all Democrats. Just as those who brought Jim Crow, segregation, lynching laws, KKK, eugenics, you name it. Every single evil in US history came from Democrats. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


They were all Christians too.  But I'm referring to 2017 'states rights' warriors.  Perhaps I was being too cryptic by stating the year 2017 in my post.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Times may be changing, but truth hasn't.  Just because the left politically pressures a group to relabel something doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how lefties use "current year" argument to make a point.
> 
> Let's try it, shall we?
> 
> Democrats in pre-civil was America: "It's 1850, embrace the slavery."
> Socialists in pre-WWII Germany: "It's 1938, kill the Jews."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, rube, keep living in the past.  It's 2017 and all those 'states rights' warriors are Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as any other leftie, you wish to change the history...
> 
> Nope, there was no Republican that was slave owner, they were all Democrats. Just as those who brought Jim Crow, segregation, lynching laws, KKK, eugenics, you name it. Every single evil in US history came from Democrats. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all Christians too.  But I'm referring to 2017 'states rights' warriors.  Perhaps I was being too cryptic by stating the year 2017 in my post.
Click to expand...


Sure, there is no reason for them to embrace the sickness that's coming from the left. Not in 1850s, not in 1930s, not in 2017. 

Also, what is your problem with the "state rights"?


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is a mental disorder, it's 2017, embrace the rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how lefties use "current year" argument to make a point.
> 
> Let's try it, shall we?
> 
> Democrats in pre-civil was America: "It's 1850, embrace the slavery."
> Socialists in pre-WWII Germany: "It's 1938, kill the Jews."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, rube, keep living in the past.  It's 2017 and all those 'states rights' warriors are Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as any other leftie, you wish to change the history...
> 
> Nope, there was no Republican that was slave owner, they were all Democrats. Just as those who brought Jim Crow, segregation, lynching laws, KKK, eugenics, you name it. Every single evil in US history came from Democrats. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all Christians too.  But I'm referring to 2017 'states rights' warriors.  Perhaps I was being too cryptic by stating the year 2017 in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, there is no reason for them to embrace the sickness that's coming from the left. Not in 1850s, not in 1930s, not in 2017.
> 
> Also, what is your problem with the "state rights"?
Click to expand...


I don't know, states rights and the rebel flag, popular in the South back in the day and popular now with Republicans.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how lefties use "current year" argument to make a point.
> 
> Let's try it, shall we?
> 
> Democrats in pre-civil was America: "It's 1850, embrace the slavery."
> Socialists in pre-WWII Germany: "It's 1938, kill the Jews."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, rube, keep living in the past.  It's 2017 and all those 'states rights' warriors are Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as any other leftie, you wish to change the history...
> 
> Nope, there was no Republican that was slave owner, they were all Democrats. Just as those who brought Jim Crow, segregation, lynching laws, KKK, eugenics, you name it. Every single evil in US history came from Democrats. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all Christians too.  But I'm referring to 2017 'states rights' warriors.  Perhaps I was being too cryptic by stating the year 2017 in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, there is no reason for them to embrace the sickness that's coming from the left. Not in 1850s, not in 1930s, not in 2017.
> 
> Also, what is your problem with the "state rights"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, states rights and the rebel flag, popular in the South back in the day and popular now with Republicans.  Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


State rights were always popular, ever since founding fathers put it in the tenth.

However, reasons for demanding respect of state rights have been changing over the years.

For instance, back then Democrats demanded state rights for a reason of slavery, it was so wrong that they had to be bitchslapped, badly. 

Or when Democrats claimed state rights when they nullified federal law and tried to keep schools segregated back in 1950s.

In comparison with those, please explain what is wrong today's Republican claims of state rights?


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it, rube, keep living in the past.  It's 2017 and all those 'states rights' warriors are Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as any other leftie, you wish to change the history...
> 
> Nope, there was no Republican that was slave owner, they were all Democrats. Just as those who brought Jim Crow, segregation, lynching laws, KKK, eugenics, you name it. Every single evil in US history came from Democrats. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were all Christians too.  But I'm referring to 2017 'states rights' warriors.  Perhaps I was being too cryptic by stating the year 2017 in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, there is no reason for them to embrace the sickness that's coming from the left. Not in 1850s, not in 1930s, not in 2017.
> 
> Also, what is your problem with the "state rights"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, states rights and the rebel flag, popular in the South back in the day and popular now with Republicans.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State rights were always popular, ever since founding fathers put it in the tenth.
> 
> However, reasons for demanding respect of state rights have been changing over the years.
> 
> For instance, back then Democrats demanded state rights for a reason of slavery, it was so wrong that they had to be bitchslapped, badly.
> 
> Or when Democrats claimed state rights when they nullified federal law and tried to keep schools segregated back in 1950s.
> 
> In comparison with those, please explain what is wrong today's Republican claims of state rights?
Click to expand...


States rights was the excuse the south used, there isn't much more to it.

How come you don't blame Christians or well....Southerners for slavery? Why modern day Democrats?  Democrats who are pro gay marriage, have a high percentage of minorities in the party and are mostly for affirmative action. Let's not forget full of liberals who have never been pro-slavery. 

I'm sure glad they are ripping down those shitty ass confederate monuments from the public square, aren't you?  Who the hell would want to celebrate enemies of the state?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HappyJoy said:


> How come you don't blame Christians or well....Southerners for slavery? Why modern day Democrats?  Democrats who are pro gay marriage…



  In other words, who take the side of sick, immoral perverts, over that of decent Americans, and who are happy to mock and undermine an essential, sacred social institution, to the detriment of society as a whole, in order to pander to these sick perverts.




HappyJoy said:


> …have a high percentage of minorities in the party and are mostly for affirmative action. Let's not forget full of liberals who have never been pro-slavery.



  So, you've traded one form of racism for another.




HappyJoy said:


> I'm sure glad they are ripping down those shitty ass confederate monuments from the public square, aren't you?  Who the hell would want to celebrate enemies of the state?



  Just like the Taliban and the Buddhas of Bamiyan.

  Was it your intent, here, to praise and defend the Democratic party?  You've succeeded in doing the opposite; demonstrating a few vivid examples of why mainstream Americans are increasingly rejecting your party.


----------



## HappyJoy

Bob Blaylock said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you don't blame Christians or well....Southerners for slavery? Why modern day Democrats?  Democrats who are pro gay marriage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, who take the side of sick, immoral perverts, over that of decent Americans, and who are happy to mock and undermine an essential, sacred social institution, to the detriment of society as a whole, in order to pander to these sick perverts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> …have a high percentage of minorities in the party and are mostly for affirmative action. Let's not forget full of liberals who have never been pro-slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've traded one form of racism for another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad they are ripping down those shitty ass confederate monuments from the public square, aren't you?  Who the hell would want to celebrate enemies of the state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the Taliban and the Buddhas of Bamiyan.
> 
> Was it your intent, here, to praise and defend the Democratic party?  You've succeeded in doing the opposite; demonstrating a few vivid examples of why mainstream Americans are increasingly rejecting your party.
Click to expand...


What does this have to do with gay marriage that most Americans are just fine with? According to you most of the country are now perverts.

Traded one form of racism for another?  How exactly does that work?

Just like the Taliban? Those monuments aren't being destroyed just moved off of public property, if you want to lift a finger to preserve them then by my guest. In the meantime Democrats do not glorify a lost cause the way conservatives do.


----------



## bendog

I worked as a janitor for a few years as a second job and/or after school, and trust me, no Man wants to go there.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> I don't know, states rights...


Of course you don't know state's rights. You people don't know _anything_ in the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> What does this have to do with gay marriage that most Americans are just fine with?


I don't grasp that "logic". At one time, all of America was "just fine with" _slavery_. Right now, all muslims are "just fine with" raping _children_.

Are you somehow under the impression that mob rule is good for society?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> States rights was the excuse the south used, there isn't much more to it.


No sweetie...state's rights is the *law*.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> In other words, who take the side of sick, immoral perverts, over that of decent Americans, and who are happy to mock and undermine an essential, sacred social institution, to the detriment of society as a whole, in order to pander to these sick perverts.


----------



## MaryL

Americans expect honesty and openness , Advertising has to reflect the facts,  we want all ambiguity removed  from consumer products (sodium levels  or explosion possibilities)  with rechargeable batteries. Why impose a veil of artificiality  and a haze of ambiguity on restrooms?


----------



## Aletheia4u

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously taking the Nazi position on homosexuality?
> 
> And, no, since the 1930s and 40s we as a society know a hell of a lot more than we did back then.
> 
> Jesus, defending fucking Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual with you, your post is wrong in essentially every single word, including "the".
> 
> First of all, "people" like you are imagining that men are women simply because they "feelz" that they are.  You are imagining that "feelz" trump biology when it comes to reality.  You're imagining that you would recognize reality if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on the left ass cheek.  All these are figments of your imaginations, and egregiously incorrect.
> 
> Second, you are imagining that sexual predators will not take advantage of the opening you cheerfully demand by way of insisting that anyone should wander in and out of any bathroom they choose whenever they choose.  You are imagining that this has never happened in the past, simply because you want to believe it's so.  And you are imagining that the only standard of measurement applicable - and the only point at which this should be a problem - is for a little girl to be raped.  Up to that point, apparently, anything else is no big deal.  This is not only egregiously incorrect, it's as repugnant as you are.
Click to expand...

 All public restrooms should ought to be made that only one person can occupied it. It doesn't make any sense to have a group of people sharing one small room, especially a restroom.

 According to the local ABC affiliate, police in Soutside Place, Texas say a man in his 20s lured the girl away from her mom and grandmother and into a bathroom.  http://jezebel.com/houston-detective-12-year-old-raped-by-stranger-in-pub-1740506278

Hours after police announced that a 6-year-old boy was sexually assaulted inside the bathroom of a McDonald's restaurant, police announced they had arrested a man and charged him with capital sexual battery. Man arrested in McDonald's bathroom assault

*Do gay men really hang out at rest areas?*

* Best Answer:  Many of them like to hang out in public toilet areas. They cut holes in between the stalls. We have had several college professors arrested in Gainesville, Florida for this behavior. We even had a Florida supreme court justice get beaten up for trying to hit on some young boy in a Tallahassee bus station bathroom. I can get back to you with his name if you like, don't want to print the wrong one, so I would need to verify it. Nixon nominated him for the US Supreme Court, but he could not get past congress for approval. 

They also closed some public toilets in parks in Gainesville. I hope you are not looking to hang out there. Gay or straight, people should not have sex with strangers.*
* Do gay men really hang out at rest areas?*

*



*


----------



## JoeMoma

Aletheia4u said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, refusing to insist that because one dislikes someone, that makes everything they ever said automatically wrong is "defending" them.
> 
> Tell me, what is it like to live in a world where there is no reality other than what your hormones tell you at the moment?  Are the unicorns pink or purple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of your imagination is of no consequence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the gender people imagine themselves to be when different from reality should be of no consequence to society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't imagining anything other than a fixation by the right of little girls getting raped by men wearing dresses in the bathroom when it's just not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual with you, your post is wrong in essentially every single word, including "the".
> 
> First of all, "people" like you are imagining that men are women simply because they "feelz" that they are.  You are imagining that "feelz" trump biology when it comes to reality.  You're imagining that you would recognize reality if it crawled up your pants leg and bit you on the left ass cheek.  All these are figments of your imaginations, and egregiously incorrect.
> 
> Second, you are imagining that sexual predators will not take advantage of the opening you cheerfully demand by way of insisting that anyone should wander in and out of any bathroom they choose whenever they choose.  You are imagining that this has never happened in the past, simply because you want to believe it's so.  And you are imagining that the only standard of measurement applicable - and the only point at which this should be a problem - is for a little girl to be raped.  Up to that point, apparently, anything else is no big deal.  This is not only egregiously incorrect, it's as repugnant as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All public restrooms should ought to be made that only one person can occupied it. It doesn't make any sense to have a group of people sharing one small room, especially a restroom.
> 
> According to the local ABC affiliate, police in Soutside Place, Texas say a man in his 20s lured the girl away from her mom and grandmother and into a bathroom.  http://jezebel.com/houston-detective-12-year-old-raped-by-stranger-in-pub-1740506278
> 
> Hours after police announced that a 6-year-old boy was sexually assaulted inside the bathroom of a McDonald's restaurant, police announced they had arrested a man and charged him with capital sexual battery. Man arrested in McDonald's bathroom assault
> 
> *Do gay men really hang out at rest areas?*
> 
> * Best Answer:  Many of them like to hang out in public toilet areas. They cut holes in between the stalls. We have had several college professors arrested in Gainesville, Florida for this behavior. We even had a Florida supreme court justice get beaten up for trying to hit on some young boy in a Tallahassee bus station bathroom. I can get back to you with his name if you like, don't want to print the wrong one, so I would need to verify it. Nixon nominated him for the US Supreme Court, but he could not get past congress for approval. *
> 
> *They also closed some public toilets in parks in Gainesville. I hope you are not looking to hang out there. Gay or straight, people should not have sex with strangers.*
> * Do gay men really hang out at rest areas?*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

So a college or pro football stadium would need hundreds or maybe thousands of tiny restrooms.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, states rights...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know state's rights. You people don't know _anything_ in the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...


Neat, quote me out of context, it's the only way you can pretend to make a point.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with gay marriage that most Americans are just fine with?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't grasp that "logic". At one time, all of America was "just fine with" _slavery_. Right now, all muslims are "just fine with" raping _children_.
> 
> Are you somehow under the impression that mob rule is good for society?
Click to expand...


At one time everyone was just fine with homophobia, that's no longer the case, what point are you trying to make?


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> States rights was the excuse the south used, there isn't much more to it.
> 
> 
> 
> No sweetie...state's rights is the *law*.
> 
> View attachment 141023
Click to expand...


"states rights is the law" is like saying "plants are edible".  Maybe, but let's be more specific. In the case of slavery, no sir, states rights are not the law.  Are you arguing otherwise?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, states rights...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know state's rights. You people don't know _anything_ in the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat, quote me out of context, it's the only way you can pretend to make a point.
Click to expand...

Well you're the one bashing the constitution. The 10th Amendment is pretty clear, my dear.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with gay marriage that most Americans are just fine with?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't grasp that "logic". At one time, all of America was "just fine with" _slavery_. Right now, all muslims are "just fine with" raping _children_.
> 
> Are you somehow under the impression that mob rule is good for society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time everyone was just fine with homophobia, that's no longer the case, what point are you trying to make?
Click to expand...

That just because most Americans embrace homosexuality, doesn't make homosexuality something to promote and/or celebrate.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, states rights...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't know state's rights. You people don't know _anything_ in the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neat, quote me out of context, it's the only way you can pretend to make a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you're the one bashing the constitution. The 10th Amendment is pretty clear, my dear.
Click to expand...


Nope, didn't bash the Constitution once, you're a liar.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with gay marriage that most Americans are just fine with?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't grasp that "logic". At one time, all of America was "just fine with" _slavery_. Right now, all muslims are "just fine with" raping _children_.
> 
> Are you somehow under the impression that mob rule is good for society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time everyone was just fine with homophobia, that's no longer the case, what point are you trying to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just because most Americans embrace homosexuality, doesn't make homosexuality something to promote and/or celebrate.
Click to expand...


Homosexuality is something worth promoting and celebrating as much as straight sex is. Celebrating equality for LGBTQ is absolutely worth celebrating.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> "states rights is the law" is like saying "plants are edible".  Maybe, but let's be more specific. In the case of slavery, no sir, states rights are not the law.  Are you arguing otherwise?


No - because the U.S. Constitution was _legally_ amended to outlaw slavery. Which is completely inline with the 10th Amendment.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Nope, didn't bash the Constitution once, you're a liar.


Uh...that's exactly what you did when you show contempt for any part of it (like the 10th Amendment).


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "states rights is the law" is like saying "plants are edible".  Maybe, but let's be more specific. In the case of slavery, no sir, states rights are not the law.  Are you arguing otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> No - because the U.S. Constitution was _legally_ amended to outlaw slavery. Which is completely inline with the 10th Amendment.
Click to expand...


Today you could repeal the 13th amendment and 'states rights' wouldn't make slavery legal.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't bash the Constitution once, you're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that's exactly what you did when you show contempt for any part of it (like the 10th Amendment).
Click to expand...


Oh, what did I say about the 10th? You going to point at it and say the states can do anything they want?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Homosexuality is something worth promoting and celebrating as much as straight sex is.


Uh...no it's not. It's an anomaly. It's like saying "people with 12 fingers are worth promoting and celebrating" or "cancer in children is worth promoting and celebrating". You don't promote or celebrate that which should *not* be.

Tolerate it? Yes. Accept it? Yes. Deal with it? Yes. Celebrate and promote it? Oh hell no.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is something worth promoting and celebrating as much as straight sex is.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no it's not. It's an anomaly. It's like saying "people with 12 fingers are worth promoting and celebrating" or "cancer in children is worth promoting and celebrating". You don't promote or celebrate that which should *not* be.
> 
> Tolerate it? Yes. Accept it? Yes. Deal with it? Yes. Celebrate and promote it? Oh hell no.
Click to expand...


We're not talking about 12 fingers or Cancer, are we?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Today you could repeal the 13th amendment and 'states rights' wouldn't make slavery legal.


But they would have the legal authority to do so. Any power not explicitly delegated to the federal government by the states is reserved to the states and the people. So what is your point with that odd statement?


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today you could repeal the 13th amendment and 'states rights' wouldn't make slavery legal.
> 
> 
> 
> But they would have the legal authority to do so. Any power not explicitly delegated to the federal government by the states is reserved to the states and the people. So what is your point with that odd statement?
Click to expand...


So, what you are saying is that you agree that the South had the right to keep slaves and the Union was breaking the law?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> We're not talking about 12 fingers or Cancer, are we?


That's exactly what we are talking about. Homosexuality _is_ an anomaly. That doesn't mean homosexuals should be beaten, attacked, tormented. But you sure as hell don't promote and celebrate it.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> So, what you are saying is that you agree that the South had the right to keep slaves and the Union was breaking the law?


No - because the U.S. Constitution was legally amended.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not talking about 12 fingers or Cancer, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what we are talking about. Homosexuality _is_ an anomaly. That doesn't mean homosexuals should be beaten, attacked, tormented. But you sure as hell don't promote and celebrate it.
Click to expand...


Why not, if they feel like celebrating?  I mean, they've had to put up with ignorant morons for decades.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Oh, what did I say about the 10th? You going to point at it and say the states can do anything they want?


Pretty much. Anything outside of the federal government's 18 enumerated powers. The people of each state can decide for themselves how they want their state to operate.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not talking about 12 fingers or Cancer, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what we are talking about. Homosexuality _is_ an anomaly. That doesn't mean homosexuals should be beaten, attacked, tormented. But you sure as hell don't promote and celebrate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...

I just told you why. It is an anomaly.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is that you agree that the South had the right to keep slaves and the Union was breaking the law?
> 
> 
> 
> No - because the U.S. Constitution was legally amended.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the war was practically over by then.  So, do you agree that the South had a right to slavery before the 13th amendment?

Do you think the emancipation proclamation was legal?


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Why not, if they feel like celebrating?  I mean, they've had to put up with ignorant morons for decades.


And why have they had to "put up with" _anything_? Because it is an anomaly. It is abnormal. It is weird. It is not natural. It is not normal.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what did I say about the 10th? You going to point at it and say the states can do anything they want?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Anything outside of the federal government's 18 enumerated powers. The people of each state can decide for themselves how they want their state to operate.
Click to expand...


Ok, and?


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not talking about 12 fingers or Cancer, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what we are talking about. Homosexuality _is_ an anomaly. That doesn't mean homosexuals should be beaten, attacked, tormented. But you sure as hell don't promote and celebrate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you why. It is an anomaly.
Click to expand...


No, you didn't and if you're going to cut off 90% of my post then don't bother quoting me at all.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is that you agree that the South had the right to keep slaves and the Union was breaking the law?
> 
> 
> 
> No - because the U.S. Constitution was legally amended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the war was practically over by then.  So, do you agree that the South had a right to slavery before the 13th amendment?
Click to expand...

Well....yes _and_ no. If anyone was "imported" from Africa - yes. For any slave born in the U.S. - no (because they were U.S. citizens and thus entitled to all rights and freedoms afforded to all U.S. citizens).


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what did I say about the 10th? You going to point at it and say the states can do anything they want?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Anything outside of the federal government's 18 enumerated powers. The people of each state can decide for themselves how they want their state to operate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, and?
Click to expand...

And the U.S. Constitution trumps your progressivism.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you are saying is that you agree that the South had the right to keep slaves and the Union was breaking the law?
> 
> 
> 
> No - because the U.S. Constitution was legally amended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the war was practically over by then.  So, do you agree that the South had a right to slavery before the 13th amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well....yes _and_ no. If anyone was "imported" from Africa - yes. For any slave born in the U.S. - no (because they were U.S. citizens and thus entitled to all rights and freedoms afforded to all U.S. citizens).
Click to expand...


You repeal the 13th and it would still be illegal to own non-citizens. 

Was the emancipation proclamation illegal?  Did the Union forces have the right to take territory in the South?


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what did I say about the 10th? You going to point at it and say the states can do anything they want?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Anything outside of the federal government's 18 enumerated powers. The people of each state can decide for themselves how they want their state to operate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the U.S. Constitution trumps your progressivism.
Click to expand...


So far it hasn't.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the U.S. Constitution trumps your progressivism.
> 
> 
> 
> So far it hasn't.
Click to expand...

Want to bet? It's trumped it _every_ time.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> Was the emancipation proclamation illegal?


Yep. The U.S. President has no such power to issue any such "proclamation". Which is exactly why Abraham Lincoln was so adamant that an amendment be passed.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> You repeal the 13th and it would still be illegal to own non-citizens.


Uh...no it wouldn't. The 13th Amendment is the only law I'm aware of that forbids slavery.


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the emancipation proclamation illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The U.S. President has no such power to issue any such "proclamation". Which is exactly why Abraham Lincoln was so adamant that an amendment be passed.
Click to expand...


Ok, so the emancipation proclamation was illegal and you also think the South had the right to enslave non-U.S. citizens which is bad enough, however slaves weren't legally U.S. citizens at all.  So, in effect you support the South's right to the practice of slavery.  Yet, you yahoos keeping telling us that somehow the modern Democratic party has anything to do with slavery.


----------



## HappyJoy

I think you support the old South a hell of a lot more than any Democrat, let alone liberal.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> however slaves weren't legally U.S. citizens at all.


See? The party of slavery strikes again. Happy Joy would have you believe that a slave born in the U.S. somehow magically was "not" a U.S. citizen (even though the U.S. Constitution clearly states that anyone born in the U.S. _is_ a citizen).

Yes - they were U.S. citizens. And yes - they were (unfortunately) denied all of their rights.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> I think you support the old South a hell of a lot more than any Democrat, let alone liberal.


The Democrats are the party of slavery. The Democrats are the party of racism. Your desperate attempts to deny the U.S. Constitution doesn't change history or the present.


----------



## P@triot

History will *not* look kindly on the left. Supporting and exploiting mental illness is not cool.


> “Well, yeah, my heart breaks for everybody who is struggling with it today. I’m fortunate because I’ve come out the other side. I’ve been married now for 20 years. And I’m working with transgenders who want to be transitioned, *after they found out, as I did, that it was not effective or proper treatment* for things that happened during early childhood,” Walt said.


Walter Heyer: Transitioning Is Not an Effective or Proper Treatment for Childhood Troubles


----------



## P@triot

It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.

Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom


----------



## idb

P@triot said:


> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom


Was she wearing a cap?
Cos cap-wearing people shouldn't be allowed in bathrooms with children.

Boy sexually assaulted in movie theater bathroom by man in cap


----------



## ScienceRocks

Most Transgendered women are unable to get it up as they're on female hormones or have had SRS surgery. 

Should these people that look a lot like women have to go into the male restroom?


----------



## Kat

Should I be subjected to a penis if I don't want to be? Getting it up is not what sharing bathrooms is about anyhow.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom



Where was the bathroom, puppy?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Know how to solve this made up problem?

Have a family-style bathroom in public places.

Anyone can use it, no one is offended, and they're bigger than regular stalls. Which is just an added bonus.


----------



## Redfish

ScienceRocks said:


> Most Transgendered women are unable to get it up as they're on female hormones or have had SRS surgery.
> 
> Should these people that look a lot like women have to go into the male restroom?




If you were born with a penis you are a man, if you were born with a vagina you are a woman.  There is no other option.  Dressing up does not change your DNA,  cutting off your genitalia does not change your DNA.  

Mentally ill people should receive treatment.


----------



## Likkmee

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Well. As long as she doesn't come home and say " Mommy there was a guy in the girls room with a bigger dick than the UPS guy"


----------



## Vandalshandle

Likkmee said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Well. As long as she doesn't come home and say " Mommy there was a guy in the girls room with a bigger dick than the UPS guy"
Click to expand...


Well, if the guy entered my daughter's stall and did this, I would be upset. of course, I would be just as upset if a woman enter my daughters stall.

But tell me. Do you fantasize a lot about what goes on in restrooms when you aren't there? Frankly, if I knew anyone who did that, it would be a matter of concern to me.


----------



## Vandalshandle

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the emancipation proclamation illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The U.S. President has no such power to issue any such "proclamation". Which is exactly why Abraham Lincoln was so adamant that an amendment be passed.
Click to expand...


If it will make you feel any better, just call it an "Executive Order" and pretend that Trump issued it.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you support the old South a hell of a lot more than any Democrat, let alone liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are the party of slavery. The Democrats are the party of racism. Your desperate attempts to deny the U.S. Constitution doesn't change history or the present.
Click to expand...


That was 300 years ago genius.
Do youeriously think current KKK members are democrats?
One could challenge a piece of paper written by slave owners and rapists.
You really slavishly follow this?


----------



## P@triot

Zoom-boing said:


> Know how to solve this made up problem?
> 
> Have a family-style bathroom in public places.
> 
> Anyone can use it, no one is offended, and they're bigger than regular stalls. Which is just an added bonus.


I’ve said a zillion times in this thread that single occupancy restrooms are the only solution thanks to the bat-shit crazy progressives.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Do youeriously think current KKK members are democrats?


_Overwhelmingly_, you halfwit...


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the emancipation proclamation illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The U.S. President has no such power to issue any such "proclamation". Which is exactly why Abraham Lincoln was so adamant that an amendment be passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it will make you feel any better, just call it an "Executive Order" and pretend that Trump issued it.
Click to expand...

It would be just as unconstitutional, snowflake.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ScienceRocks said:


> Most Transgendered women are unable to get it up as they're on female hormones or have had SRS surgery.
> 
> Should these people that look a lot like women have to go into the male restroom?



Do they stand to pee?  Then yes.

Generally, I don't pay much attention if a M2F uses the same bathroom as me, to be honest.  As long as they're tending to their business and not bothering me, I don't care.  What I worry about is two things:  the first is that so many of them are all about making a point, which means that by definition, they're being a nuisance.  The second is that so many predators will take advantage of this big public stink to get closer to their chosen victims.


----------



## Silhouette

You should worry about a legal matter though.  Since men pretending to be women are determined by their own subjective diagnosis (self-diagnosis since no medical professional would ever admit a man can actually become a woman, even with surgery- they make these butchered patients sign waivers...), there is no legal basis for denying ANY man to a woman's bathroom/showers/locker room/dormitory etc.  None.  If caught, any man may say as a completely binding legal defense "I am in the process of transitioning" (whatever that means since it never actually happens).  

If established in law, nobody has a right to say a man in this fabricated head space "should" sport a certain physical appearance.  And even if that was a sifting device, what's to stop a sexual predator from donning a dress just to get access to his victims?  And BTW, a victim of such a crime does not necessarily have to be touched by that man.  Just his presence in an area reserved for the intimate activities of a woman expecting privacy is an assault on her mind.  Imagine how a rape victim feels encountering such a man in her locker room?  Showers?  Bathroom?  Dorm?

Enough bullshit is enough bullshit.  Looking the other way and saying "it doesn't personally bother me" is a way of victimizing the women involved in this cult propaganda move.  Bold, outrageous and harmful to women.  Not one word about them though.


----------



## SeaGal

Renae said:


> Most of trans folks don't walk in and "Whip it out".  We sit, in a closed stall and pee like every other lady, do our business, maybe touch up our make up and hair and then we leave.
> 
> And believe it or not, many of us are just as horrified at the prospect of some pervert using our status to get his rocks off.



Renae hasn't made a post in over a year but I was touched by her response.  No doubt many of us ladies have shared a restroom, not a shower or locker room, but a public restroom with trans folk, or lesbians, and never knew it.  It is interesting that she shares the same concern over 'perverts' taking advantage of the 'legal status' that many opponents of 'gender neutral' public facilities do.  Which points to the concerns below.

ps - She tried to reach out, and nobody reached back.  Kinda sad.



Silhouette said:


> You should worry about a legal matter though.  Since men pretending to be women are determined by their own subjective diagnosis (self-diagnosis since no medical professional would ever admit a man can actually become a woman, even with surgery- they make these butchered patients sign waivers...), there is no legal basis for denying ANY man to a woman's bathroom/showers/locker room/dormitory etc.  None.  If caught, any man may say as a completely binding legal defense "I am in the process of transitioning" (whatever that means since it never actually happens).
> 
> If established in law, nobody has a right to say a man in this fabricated head space "should" sport a certain physical appearance.  And even if that was a sifting device, what's to stop a sexual predator from donning a dress just to get access to his victims?  And BTW, a victim of such a crime does not necessarily have to be touched by that man.  Just his presence in an area reserved for the intimate activities of a woman expecting privacy is an assault on her mind.  Imagine how a rape victim feels encountering such a man in her locker room?  Showers?  Bathroom?  Dorm?
> 
> Enough bullshit is enough bullshit.  Looking the other way and saying "it doesn't personally bother me" is a way of victimizing the women involved in this cult propaganda move.  Bold, outrageous and harmful to women.  Not one word about them though.



I agree with you.  The law effectively now allows any male who so wishes to 'violate' the space of females, bathrooms, locker rooms, showers, athletic teams, etc.  That's the danger. The faker. Renae at least seems to prefer a low profile and in a later post decries the militancy of the LGTB spokesmen.  This has done the trans community no favors, imho.

Planet Fitness has a policy that reads _'Planet Fitness is committed to creating a nonintimidating, welcoming environment for our members. Our gender identity nondiscrimination policy states that members and guests may use all gym facilities based on their sincere self-reported gender identity_.'
A Woman Complained To Planet Fitness About A Transgender Member. This Is How They Responded. | HuffPost

I read an interview with Jenner - he said he still likes women.  Not sure how that works.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> You should worry about a legal matter though.  Since men pretending to be women are determined by their own subjective diagnosis (self-diagnosis since no medical professional would ever admit a man can actually become a woman, even with surgery- they make these butchered patients sign waivers...), there is no legal basis for denying ANY man to a woman's bathroom/showers/locker room/dormitory etc.  None.  If caught, any man may say as a completely binding legal defense "I am in the process of transitioning" (whatever that means since it never actually happens).
> 
> If established in law, nobody has a right to say a man in this fabricated head space "should" sport a certain physical appearance.  And even if that was a sifting device, what's to stop a sexual predator from donning a dress just to get access to his victims?  And BTW, a victim of such a crime does not necessarily have to be touched by that man.  Just his presence in an area reserved for the intimate activities of a woman expecting privacy is an assault on her mind.  Imagine how a rape victim feels encountering such a man in her locker room?  Showers?  Bathroom?  Dorm?
> 
> Enough bullshit is enough bullshit.  Looking the other way and saying "it doesn't personally bother me" is a way of victimizing the women involved in this cult propaganda move.  Bold, outrageous and harmful to women.  Not one word about them though.



I agree with you.  The whole concept makes problems for everyone.  On the one hand, I'm not the Penis Police.  It's not my job to investigate what is - or was - under the skirts of people around me, and I treasure my ignorance on the subject for as long as they'll let me (which frequently isn't long, because they always have to tell people.  Seems to me to defeat the whole purpose of the exercise).  On the other hand, it requires an amazing level of naive tunnel vision to pretend that this entire public issue doesn't involve a gross violation of the rights of women in general and make them more vulnerable.  And frankly, it amazes me that these wishful-thinker woman-wannabes don't see that if they were REALLY the women-inside that they think they are, they'd be more aware of and sensitive to that.  REAL women, as a rule, don't look to put other women in danger just to satisfy their own personal goals.  (Yes, I realize that in this self-absorbed day and age, that is becoming less true.)

There's not a lot a woman can do at this point other than hunker down and deal with occurrences in her own life on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## SeaGal

Cecilie1200 said:


> I agree with you.  The whole concept makes problems for everyone.  On the one hand, I'm not the Penis Police.  It's not my job to investigate what is - or was - under the skirts of people around me, and I treasure my ignorance on the subject for as long as they'll let me (which frequently isn't long, because they always have to tell people.  Seems to me to defeat the whole purpose of the exercise).  On the other hand, it requires an amazing level of naive tunnel vision to pretend that this entire public issue doesn't involve a gross violation of the rights of women in general and make them more vulnerable.  And frankly, it amazes me that these wishful-thinker woman-wannabes don't see that if they were REALLY the women-inside that they think they are, they'd be more aware of and sensitive to that.  REAL women, as a rule, don't look to put other women in danger just to satisfy their own personal goals.  (Yes, I realize that in this self-absorbed day and age, that is becoming less true.)
> 
> There's not a lot a woman can do at this point other than hunker down and deal with occurrences in her own life on a case-by-case basis.



You've well expressed my concerns as well.  I would have preferred a bathroom policy of don't ask don't tell.  Now I will wonder - is that person peeking through the crack in the door a real women just looking to see if the stall is occupied?...or is it a man who feels like a woman looking to see if the stall is occupied, or is it a pervert of a man who knows the stall is occupied just having a little 'fun' gawking while my panties are down around my ankles.


----------



## BrokeLoser

I feel like an absolute wacko even  discussing this weird ass shit. How about this....all "its" and other mentally disturbed nutjobs who have completely lost their fucking minds HOLD IT like my Labrador until you get home and can be a Loon in the privacy of your own shit house....TA-DA!


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> ..
> On the other hand, it requires an amazing level of naive tunnel vision to pretend that this entire public issue doesn't involve a gross violation of the rights of women in general and make them more vulnerable.  And frankly, it amazes me that these wishful-thinker woman-wannabes don't see *that if they were REALLY the women-inside that they think they are, they'd be more aware of and sensitive to that.*  REAL women, as a rule, don't look to put other women in danger just to satisfy their own personal goals.  (Yes, I realize that in this self-absorbed day and age, that is becoming less true.)
> 
> There's not a lot a woman can do at this point other than hunker down and deal with occurrences in her own life on a case-by-case basis.


Here's the thing.  The insanity with this bullshit, yes, I said bullshit, has gone so far that you and other somewhat reasonable people are making excuses for it.  You're smoothing it over, explaining the absurd.

If you have a penis and testicles, you are male and belong nowhere near a ladies restroom.  There is no such thing as "feeling female inside".  Both women and men are made up of complex feelings that run the gamut.  Just because society has skewed and polarized these roles so heavily doesn't mean that if you're a dude and like theater, shopping or collecting flowers that you have to have your dick cut off.  JESUS FUCKING CHRIST.  That was a fabrication; a takeover of once reasonable he-men who liked those things before they became "gay". (socially imposed definitions)

People, this is the incremental danger of allowing a PC cult to take over the American Psychological association; and by extension, our culture as a whole..  Wake the fuck up.  NOW.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
At your typical football home game at Camp Randall, located on the University of Wisconsin–Madison campus, you will always find a mixing of the genders in the rest rooms. At least in the student sections of the stadium. No big deal.
`


----------



## Silhouette

^ ignorance..


----------



## Silhouette

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> At your typical football home game at Camp Randall, located on the University of Wisconsin–Madison campus, you will always find a mixing of the genders in the rest rooms. At least in the student sections of the stadium. No big deal.
> `


Unless one of the women is a rape victim.  Then it's a big deal

*CDC: Nearly 1 in 5 women have been raped*
CDC: Nearly 1 in 5 women have been raped


> An estimated 19.3 percent of women have been raped at one point in their lives. That's according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which Friday released results from a 2011 survey.
> 
> Additionally, nearly 2 percent of men have been raped; nearly 44 percent of women and 23 percent of men have experienced some other form of sexual violence; and 15 percent of women and nearly 6 percent have men have been stalked.



So if there are 5 women in the bathroom with the guys waltzing in, then it's statistically a problem.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Usually Liberals are a very primitive and backwards people. They are trying to take America back to the Paleolithic age


----------



## Votto

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Currently Hollywood is celebrating Kevin Spacey coming out of the closet after having molested a 14 year old.  Everyone just loves Kevin.

Get with the program.


----------



## Windparadox

Silhouette said:


> So if there are 5 women in the bathroom with the guys waltzing in, then it's statistically a problem.


`
So, you've never seen a college football game inside the stadium. Good to know. It freaked me out the first time I saw it too. UW is a party town and if ya gotta go, find a rest room that has the shortest waiting time. Statically you have a point but the students and security, don't seem concerned about. It was there that I saw my first female, who was able to urinate, standing. It was a milestone in my life.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Windparadox said:


> [ It was there that I saw my first female, who was able to urinate, standing. It was a milestone in my life.



But you didn't have the view of it that Trump prefers.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Banning transgenders from the bathrooms of their gender identity is really just one step away from banning gays from the bathrooms that are for their actual biological sex.


----------



## Silhouette

NYcarbineer said:


> Banning transgenders from the bathrooms of their gender identity is really just one step away from banning gays from the bathrooms that are for their actual biological sex.


Yes, except that there's no such thing as a transgender.  Nobody ever changes.  They just delude and butcher themselves while remaining what they were when they were born. 

Which men are allowed in bathrooms and which aren't?  And, who decides that when "transgenders" diagnose themselves subjectively?  Will you start discriminating which men can and cannot access the 1 out of 5 rape victim women's bathroom, shower, locker room, dorm?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Silhouette said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning transgenders from the bathrooms of their gender identity is really just one step away from banning gays from the bathrooms that are for their actual biological sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except that there's no such thing as a transgender.  Nobody ever changes.  They just delude and butcher themselves while remaining what they were when they were born.
> 
> Which men are allowed in bathrooms and which aren't?  And, who decides that when "transgenders" diagnose themselves subjectively?  Will you start discriminating which men can and cannot access the 1 out of 5 rape victim women's bathroom, shower, locker room, dorm?
Click to expand...


There are states that have legal provisions and processes for changing one's gender identity.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Silhouette said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning transgenders from the bathrooms of their gender identity is really just one step away from banning gays from the bathrooms that are for their actual biological sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except that there's no such thing as a transgender.  Nobody ever changes.  They just delude and butcher themselves while remaining what they were when they were born.
> 
> Which men are allowed in bathrooms and which aren't?  And, who decides that when "transgenders" diagnose themselves subjectively?  Will you start discriminating which men can and cannot access the 1 out of 5 rape victim women's bathroom, shower, locker room, dorm?
Click to expand...


Are you aware that the brain is an organ in the human body?


----------



## Slyhunter

Votto said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Hollywood is celebrating Kevin Spacey coming out of the closet after having molested a 14 year old.  Everyone just loves Kevin.
> 
> Get with the program.
Click to expand...

How many people wanted Spacey's character to fuck that girl in American Beauty? How many were disappointed when he didn't. People are hypocrites.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slyhunter said:


> How many people wanted Spacey's character to f••• that girl in American Beauty? How many were disappointed when he didn't. People are hypocrites.



  I bet JoeB131 was deeply disappointed, given how he's been rooting for child-rapist Roman Polanski.


----------



## P@triot

Windparadox said:


> At your typical football home game at Camp Randall, located on the University of Wisconsin–Madison campus, you will always find a mixing of the genders in the rest rooms. At least in the student sections of the stadium. No big deal.


In your typical inner-city, you will always find prostitutes being brutally raped and beaten. No big deal.

See. I can do that too. I can take any atrocity and end it with the phrase “no big deal”. It doesn’t actually make it no big deal in the real world. For that matter, it doesn’t even make it no big deal on a message board.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't using women's restrooms. *Trans* wo*men* are. Trans men use men's bathrooms. It's a fact of life you can't wish or legislate away..
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...no matter how many times you deny science and call a *man* a "trans woman", it is _still_ a *man*. Chromosomes don't lie - progressives do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...
Click to expand...

The left denying science _again_... 

Chromosomes do tell the whole story. The entire story. They just don’t explain mental illness. Something you want to exploit.


----------



## P@triot

Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.


> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.


The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.

This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
Click to expand...

I think I'll go with all the science not right-wing non-science or nonsense, hater. There is not a single example of these transgender people doing anything illegal in these bathrooms by the way...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.


----------



## Political Junky

P@triot said:


> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
Click to expand...

Wow, musta taken a long time to find that.


----------



## JoeMoma

P@triot said:


> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
Click to expand...

How can there be anything left to change after the first 20 or so sex-change surgeries?


----------



## miketx

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll go with all the science not right-wing non-science or nonsense, hater. There is not a single example of these transgender people doing anything illegal in these bathrooms by the way...
Click to expand...

You'll go with anything perverse and sick like all regressive scum.


----------



## Redfish

JoeMoma said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can there be anything left to change after the first 20 or so sex-change surgeries?
Click to expand...



put seabitch on ignore.  she is not worth wasting your time on.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.


----------



## jc456

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll go with all the science not right-wing non-science or nonsense, hater. There is not a single example of these transgender people doing anything illegal in these bathrooms by the way...
Click to expand...

Doesn’t matter. It’s called a threat. Wish you were smarter. And BTW, science is on our side no matter how many times you write it doesn’t. You’re a sad human


----------



## jc456

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.
Click to expand...

How do they get there Einstein’? Is it illegal for a man to walk in or not?


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

Boss said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
Click to expand...


Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.


----------



## jc456

Grampa Murked U said:


> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.


I still haven’t been in one of their stores.


----------



## jc456

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
Click to expand...

Sure. Liar. Why wouldn’t you take her in the men’s room? Makes you a pig


----------



## Wyatt earp

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
Click to expand...



Betcha wearing a dress as you do it , huh sicko? You ever hear of family bathrooms?


----------



## jc456

bear513 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha wearing a dress as you do it , huh sicko? You ever hear of family bathrooms?
Click to expand...

Nothing like the pig admitting he likes going into women’s restrooms. He has the option to go to those family rooms or men’s room. Nah, he’d rather be a pig


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha wearing a dress as you do it , huh sicko? You ever hear of family bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like the pig admitting he likes going into women’s restrooms. He has the option to go to those family rooms or men’s room. Nah, he’d rather be a pig
Click to expand...

And then the pig blames his wife.


----------



## Skylar

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Um, what? 

Do they not have stalls in the women's bathroom? If yes, then why would anyone 'whip' their genitals out in front of anyone?

Remember, transgender women have been using women's bathrooms for *decades*. And its only when your ilk can get a little political mileage by trying to 'whip' up hatred and fear of transgender people that this has become an issue. 

Transgender women do the same thing in the women's bathroom that every other woman does: they go to the bathroom.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, what?
> 
> Do they not have stalls in the women's bathroom? If yes, then why would anyone 'whip' their genitals out in front of anyone?
> 
> Remember, transgender women have been using women's bathrooms for *decades*. And its only when your ilk can get a little political mileage by trying to 'whip' up hatred and fear of transgender people that this has become an issue.
> 
> Transgender women do the same thing in the women's bathroom that every other woman does: they go to the bathroom.
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, what?
> 
> Do they not have stalls in the women's bathroom? If yes, then why would anyone 'whip' their genitals out in front of anyone?
> 
> Remember, transgender women have been using women's bathrooms for *decades*. And its only when your ilk can get a little political mileage by trying to 'whip' up hatred and fear of transgender people that this has become an issue.
> 
> Transgender women do the same thing in the women's bathroom that every other woman does: they go to the bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...


Laughing......yup. Transgender women in women's bathroom.....use the bathroom. 

Apparently this concept is so radical that your mind can't comprehend it. And yet it happens


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Laughing......*yup. Transgender women in women's bathroom*.....use the bathroom.
> 
> *Apparently this concept is so radical that your mind can't comprehend it. And yet it happens*



And, because "it happens", the dems got a whuppin' in 2016.  Look for more of the same as more and more "bigots" step right of center from the dem party because insanity this obtuse just isn't appealing to the pragmatic middle bloc.  They just aren't THAT progressive/radical.  Pity the DNC couldn't figure that out.  But they're owned now so, the cult calls the shots.  It's a form of self/defeat, political suicide.  

So, carry on Skylar!


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......*yup. Transgender women in women's bathroom*.....use the bathroom.
> 
> *Apparently this concept is so radical that your mind can't comprehend it. And yet it happens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, because "it happens", the dems got a whuppin' in 2016.  Look for more of the same as more and more "bigots" step right of center from the dem party because insanity this obtuse just isn't appealing to the pragmatic middle bloc.  They just aren't THAT progressive/radical.  Pity the DNC couldn't figure that out.  But they're owned now so, the cult calls the shots.  It's a form of self/defeat, political suicide.
> 
> So, carry on Skylar!
Click to expand...


Laughing....Sil, the people in 2016 voted on jobs. The economy. National security. The border. 

YOU are obsessed with gays and transgender people. Its not a major issue for the public at large, no matter how hard the republicans try and eek out political mileage at demonization of women using the bathroom.


----------



## Silhouette

Yes, right, I forgot.  That mandate that Obama made forcing schools to let deranged boys in girls' locker rooms mid-2016 had no bearing whatsoever on Rust Belt dems taking a giant step to the right.  Not one of them thought that was a significant reality change for their children.  Just business as usual. 

I wonder, do YOU even believe your own bullshit?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Yes, right, I forgot.  That mandate that Obama made forcing schools to let deranged boys in girls' locker rooms mid-2016 had no bearing whatsoever on Rust Belt dems taking a giant step to the right.  Not one of them thought that was a significant reality change for their children.  Just business as usual.
> 
> I wonder, do YOU even believe your own bullshit?



Sil......*you* are compulsively obsessed with gays and transgender folks, starting at least 50 threads with thousands of pages of inane, disjointed ramblings offering us such bizarre conspiracies as 'gay mafioso' kill squads murdering children to garner sympathy of LGBT issues, the Pope being blackmailed by 'the gays' and 'the gays' infiltrating Gallup polling.

Rust Belt voters don't share you singular obsession. They care about jobs. The economy. Healthcare. The border. Immigration. National security.

Not your latest batshit conspiracy theory about 'the gays'.


----------



## francoHFW

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll go with all the science not right-wing non-science or nonsense, hater. There is not a single example of these transgender people doing anything illegal in these bathrooms by the way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter. It’s called a threat. Wish you were smarter. And BTW, science is on our side no matter how many times you write it doesn’t. You’re a sad human
Click to expand...

It's called Blind bigotry and brainwashing... These people are not dangerous.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Yes, right, I forgot.  That mandate that Obama made forcing schools to let deranged boys in girls' locker rooms mid-2016 had no bearing whatsoever on Rust Belt dems taking a giant step to the right.  Not one of them thought that was a significant reality change for their children.  Just business as usual.
> 
> I wonder, do YOU even believe your own bullshit?





Skylar said:


> Rust Belt voters don't share you singular obsession. They care about jobs. The economy. Healthcare. The border. Immigration. National security.
> 
> Not your latest batshit conspiracy theory about 'the gays'.


^^ Please go tell that to the DNC right away!  Whisper it in their ears like a mantra clear up until November.  Thank you Skylar.  Thank you sooo much!


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, what?
> 
> Do they not have stalls in the women's bathroom? If yes, then why would anyone 'whip' their genitals out in front of anyone?
> 
> Remember, transgender women have been using women's bathrooms for *decades*. And its only when your ilk can get a little political mileage by trying to 'whip' up hatred and fear of transgender people that this has become an issue.
> 
> Transgender women do the same thing in the women's bathroom that every other woman does: they go to the bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......yup. Transgender women in women's bathroom.....use the bathroom.
> 
> Apparently this concept is so radical that your mind can't comprehend it. And yet it happens
Click to expand...

Transgender doesn’t trump man’s junk. Man sorry. Learn biology


----------



## jc456

francoHFW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll go with all the science not right-wing non-science or nonsense, hater. There is not a single example of these transgender people doing anything illegal in these bathrooms by the way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter. It’s called a threat. Wish you were smarter. And BTW, science is on our side no matter how many times you write it doesn’t. You’re a sad human
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Blind bigotry and brainwashing... These people are not dangerous.
Click to expand...

Nope . You are a nobody. So you don’t get to be god. I’m here.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right, I forgot.  That mandate that Obama made forcing schools to let deranged boys in girls' locker rooms mid-2016 had no bearing whatsoever on Rust Belt dems taking a giant step to the right.  Not one of them thought that was a significant reality change for their children.  Just business as usual.
> 
> I wonder, do YOU even believe your own bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rust Belt voters don't share you singular obsession. They care about jobs. The economy. Healthcare. The border. Immigration. National security.
> 
> Not your latest batshit conspiracy theory about 'the gays'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ Please go tell that to the DNC right away!  Whisper it in their ears like a mantra clear up until November.  Thank you Skylar.  Thank you sooo much!
Click to expand...


Laughing....tell them about your latest batshit conspiracy about 'gay Mafioso' kill squads and how the Pope was blackmailed by the 'gays'?

You do it. But you won't....because even you don't believe your bullshit. Remember that lesbian couple you're obsessed with, the ones you've created 6 threads about and accused of 'molestation' and 'child abuse'? You never called the police once to report either. Why?

Because you know you're full of shit too. Just like we know you're full of shit.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, what?
> 
> Do they not have stalls in the women's bathroom? If yes, then why would anyone 'whip' their genitals out in front of anyone?
> 
> Remember, transgender women have been using women's bathrooms for *decades*. And its only when your ilk can get a little political mileage by trying to 'whip' up hatred and fear of transgender people that this has become an issue.
> 
> Transgender women do the same thing in the women's bathroom that every other woman does: they go to the bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......yup. Transgender women in women's bathroom.....use the bathroom.
> 
> Apparently this concept is so radical that your mind can't comprehend it. And yet it happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender doesn’t trump man’s junk. Man sorry. Learn biology
Click to expand...


Laughing......learn what bathrooms are for.


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.



No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
Click to expand...

Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Laughing......learn what bathrooms are for.



Biological women/girls and biological men/boys.

I'll repeat this again...insisting otherwise is doom for the democrats in 2018, as it was in 2016...  And please, keep denying that as fact.  Saves the RNC a hellof a lot of work.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, what?
> 
> Do they not have stalls in the women's bathroom? If yes, then why would anyone 'whip' their genitals out in front of anyone?
> 
> Remember, transgender women have been using women's bathrooms for *decades*. And its only when your ilk can get a little political mileage by trying to 'whip' up hatred and fear of transgender people that this has become an issue.
> 
> Transgender women do the same thing in the women's bathroom that every other woman does: they go to the bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......yup. Transgender women in women's bathroom.....use the bathroom.
> 
> Apparently this concept is so radical that your mind can't comprehend it. And yet it happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender doesn’t trump man’s junk. Man sorry. Learn biology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......learn what bathrooms are for.
Click to expand...

Yep, men and women. Tell me when you have another biological human type. Transgender is not. Just cause you make it up.


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
Click to expand...




Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
Click to expand...



Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.
Click to expand...

They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.

You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm. 
And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.


----------



## Silhouette

Grampa Murked U said:


> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.



I was in a Target Store recently with a friend who was returning something.  I saw that they've changed their bathroom policy.  May start shopping there again.  Maybe.  But their tyranny still stings so it'll be awhile before I make that decision.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Target Store recently with a friend who was returning something.  I saw that they've changed their bathroom policy.  May start shopping there again.  Maybe.  But their tyranny still stings so it'll be awhile before I make that decision.
Click to expand...


Tyranny....of allowing transwomen to use the ladies bathroom the same way they have for decades?

Laughing! You love your hysteric metaphors. Remember 'Lesbian Overlords'?


----------



## Skylar

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
Click to expand...


They never got rid of mens and women's bathrooms.


----------



## emilynghiem

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



Dear strollingbones 
Gender NEUTRAL restrooms as in single units are not the problem but the solution.
The PROBLEM was removing restrictions off WOMEN's restrooms where transgender men-to-women could use those who are anatomically still male.



 
That's not the same as single restrooms labeled as unisex, neutral or family friendly. That's the solution that seems to work for everyone (except for some transgender activists I know who don't want separate but equal but still consider that segregation).

TRUE: Kroger Bathroom Sign Photo


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Target Store recently with a friend who was returning something.  I saw that they've changed their bathroom policy.  May start shopping there again.  Maybe.  But their tyranny still stings so it'll be awhile before I make that decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyranny....of allowing transwomen to use the ladies bathroom the same way they have for decades?
> 
> Laughing! You love your hysteric metaphors. Remember 'Lesbian Overlords'?
Click to expand...

There’s nothing called trans woman except in your fake world . Here on planet earth we have men and women.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Target Store recently with a friend who was returning something.  I saw that they've changed their bathroom policy.  May start shopping there again.  Maybe.  But their tyranny still stings so it'll be awhile before I make that decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyranny....of allowing transwomen to use the ladies bathroom the same way they have for decades?
> 
> Laughing! You love your hysteric metaphors. Remember 'Lesbian Overlords'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing called trans woman except in your fake world . Here on planet earth we have men and women.
Click to expand...


You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.

In the meantime, trans women are still using the ladies room, as they have for decades. And you still don't have a clue what bathrooms are for.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Target Store recently with a friend who was returning something.  I saw that they've changed their bathroom policy.  May start shopping there again.  Maybe.  But their tyranny still stings so it'll be awhile before I make that decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyranny....of allowing transwomen to use the ladies bathroom the same way they have for decades?
> 
> Laughing! You love your hysteric metaphors. Remember 'Lesbian Overlords'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing called trans woman except in your fake world . Here on planet earth we have men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.
> 
> In the meantime, trans women are still using the ladies room, as they have for decades. And you still don't have a clue what bathrooms are for.
Click to expand...

I am not obligated to agree with fake shit you invent


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Target Store recently with a friend who was returning something.  I saw that they've changed their bathroom policy.  May start shopping there again.  Maybe.  But their tyranny still stings so it'll be awhile before I make that decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyranny....of allowing transwomen to use the ladies bathroom the same way they have for decades?
> 
> Laughing! You love your hysteric metaphors. Remember 'Lesbian Overlords'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing called trans woman except in your fake world . Here on planet earth we have men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.
> 
> In the meantime, trans women are still using the ladies room, as they have for decades. And you still don't have a clue what bathrooms are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not obligated to agree with fake shit you invent
Click to expand...


Dude, you're irrelevant to the entire process. When your bigotry is food for worms culled from our society by the gentle attrition of age, trans women will still be going to the bathroom in the ladies room.

As they have for decades.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Target Store recently with a friend who was returning something.  I saw that they've changed their bathroom policy.  May start shopping there again.  Maybe.  But their tyranny still stings so it'll be awhile before I make that decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyranny....of allowing transwomen to use the ladies bathroom the same way they have for decades?
> 
> Laughing! You love your hysteric metaphors. Remember 'Lesbian Overlords'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing called trans woman except in your fake world . Here on planet earth we have men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.
> 
> In the meantime, trans women are still using the ladies room, as they have for decades. And you still don't have a clue what bathrooms are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not obligated to agree with fake shit you invent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're irrelevant to the entire process. When your bigotry is food for worms culled from our society by the gentle attrition of age, trans women will still be going to the bathroom in the ladies room.
> 
> As they have for decades.
Click to expand...

Still not obligated to align with made up reality. Go fking live in your make believe world and get the fk out of mine . Trump’s president and that’s reality mr. Irrelevant


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyranny....of allowing transwomen to use the ladies bathroom the same way they have for decades?
> 
> Laughing! You love your hysteric metaphors. Remember 'Lesbian Overlords'?
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing called trans woman except in your fake world . Here on planet earth we have men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.
> 
> In the meantime, trans women are still using the ladies room, as they have for decades. And you still don't have a clue what bathrooms are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not obligated to agree with fake shit you invent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're irrelevant to the entire process. When your bigotry is food for worms culled from our society by the gentle attrition of age, trans women will still be going to the bathroom in the ladies room.
> 
> As they have for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not obligated to align with made up reality. Go fking live in your make believe world and get the fk out of mine . Trump’s president and that’s reality mr. Irrelevant
Click to expand...


Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. Acknowledge reality, ignore it, it doesn't matter. You're simply irrelevant. While you still trundle the earth, trans women will still use the ladies room, as they have for decades. When you're gone, they'll do the same thing.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.



You know that's funny, but that's exactly what sane and normal people say to deranged men who look between their legs and see a penis and testicles and insist they are a "woman".  Small world.



Skylar said:


> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. Acknowledge reality, ignore it, it doesn't matter. *You're simply irrelevant. While you still trundle the earth, trans women will still use the ladies room, as they have for decades. When you're gone, they'll do the same thing*.



Not legally.  And if caught they can be arrested.  Biological beings with a penis and testicles cannot use womens/girls showers/restrooms/locker rooms/dorms etc.  Ain't allowed.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that's funny, but that's exactly what sane and normal people say to deranged men who look between their legs and see a penis and testicles and insist they are a "woman".  Small world.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm gonna go with the APA on what constitutes sanity over the random conspiracy ramblings of a gal who insisted that the pope was 'blackmailed by gays' and told us about the 'gay mafioso' kill squads that murdered children to garner sympathy of LGBT issues.

As sanity has nothing to do with your 50+ threads of insane anti-gay conspiracy theories with literally thousands of pages of meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish.



> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. Acknowledge reality, ignore it, it doesn't matter. *You're simply irrelevant. While you still trundle the earth, trans women will still use the ladies room, as they have for decades. When you're gone, they'll do the same thing*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not legally.  And if caught they can be arrested.  Biological beings with a penis and testicles cannot use womens/girls showers/restrooms/locker rooms/dorms etc.  Ain't allowed.
Click to expand...


Caught...._using the bathroom? 
_
And its certainly allowed for trans women to use the ladies room in your home state of California. Among many others.

Remmeber, Sil....your pseudo-legal ramblings aren't 'the law'. They're a meaningless manifestation of your compulsive obsession with gays.


----------



## francoHFW

Grampa Murked U said:


> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.


Thank you, loudmouth brainwashed idiot bigot GOP!


----------



## Silhouette

francoHFW said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, loudmouth brainwashed idiot bigot GOP!
Click to expand...

Rejecting deranged men in women's/girls' bathrooms isn't bigotry.  It's natural, normal, sane human behavior.  You've overused the word "bigot" to the point where it no longer has meaning.  People are not legally required nor morally obligated to placate insanity.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

francoHFW said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, loudmouth brainwashed idiot bigot GOP!
Click to expand...

You're welcome! Thanks to people like me the bathrooms are safe again. 

Retard


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
Click to expand...


Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing called trans woman except in your fake world . Here on planet earth we have men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep your eyes screwed shut, pretending the whole world disappears if you refuse to look at it.
> 
> In the meantime, trans women are still using the ladies room, as they have for decades. And you still don't have a clue what bathrooms are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not obligated to agree with fake shit you invent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're irrelevant to the entire process. When your bigotry is food for worms culled from our society by the gentle attrition of age, trans women will still be going to the bathroom in the ladies room.
> 
> As they have for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not obligated to align with made up reality. Go fking live in your make believe world and get the fk out of mine . Trump’s president and that’s reality mr. Irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. Acknowledge reality, ignore it, it doesn't matter. You're simply irrelevant. While you still trundle the earth, trans women will still use the ladies room, as they have for decades. When you're gone, they'll do the same thing.
Click to expand...

In your dreams fake man. The media isn’t society loser. I have the numbers. You have tinker bell


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
Click to expand...

You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it. 

Stick your head back in the sand darling


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.



But what about the restrooms for their chosen species?  Some people think they're dogs.  Should Target install a fire hydrant for those people to whizz on?  Failure to do so would mean Target are bigots.


----------



## P@triot

Political Junky said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, musta taken a long time to find that.
Click to expand...

Not really. I told Sea the first day the Dumbocrats made this an issue that this was a monumental violation of “do no harm” for the people prescribed hormones and surgeries with *no* physical ailments. It just always takes the rest of the world a little bit of time to catch up with me (I’m able to see much further down the road than other people).


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about the restrooms for their chosen species?  Some people think they're dogs.  Should Target install a fire hydrant for those people to whizz on?  Failure to do so would mean Target are bigots.
Click to expand...

Shut up! Please don’t give the left any more idiotic ideas. Sea will literally be the first one advocating that Target owes society fire hydrants for “canine dysphoria”.


----------



## francoHFW

Grampa Murked U said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, loudmouth brainwashed idiot bigot GOP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! Thanks to people like me the bathrooms are safe again.
> 
> Retard
Click to expand...

There is absolutely no evidence that they were ever dangerous, super dupe bigot.


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. trans women will still use the ladies room


You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.

And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> They never got rid of mens and women's bathrooms.


Sadly though, you Dumbocrats got rid of all common sense and decency.


----------



## Valerie

according to his doctor, trump JUST missed the obesity threshold by ONE pound.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. trans women will still use the ladies room
> 
> 
> 
> You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.
> 
> And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.
Click to expand...

Your male rapists who dress up as women are about as numerous as your illegal voters, super dupe. It just doesn't make any sense, there is no evidence of any such thing...


----------



## Valerie

this blatant obesity cover-up has sparked a GIRTHER movement!  


Guardians of the Galaxy director offers $100k to get Trump re-weighed


----------



## Valerie

_The results of Donald Trump’s first physical examination as President have been released, the former Celebrity Apprentice host apparently standing 6-foot-3 and weighing 239 pounds (just below the “obese” range on the body mass index).


Many twitter users have mocked Trump over the results, some contending they may be untrue, including Guardians of the Galaxy director James Gunn.


"I will give $100 thousand dollars to Trump's favourite charity if he will step on an accurate scale with an impartial medical professional, okayed by both of us. For real. *#Girther #GirtherMovement*,” Gunn tweeted, the hashtag referring to Trump's birther movement — his claim former President Barack Obama was born outside of America. _


----------



## jc456

Valerie said:


> according to his doctor, trump JUST missed the obesity threshold by ONE pound.


Franklin Roosevelt was in a wheelchair. So?


----------



## jc456

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. trans women will still use the ladies room
> 
> 
> 
> You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.
> 
> And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your male rapists who dress up as women are about as numerous as your illegal voters, super dupe. It just doesn't make any sense, there is no evidence of any such thing...
Click to expand...

Except illegal voting exists. Oops.


----------



## jc456

Valerie said:


> _The results of Donald Trump’s first physical examination as President have been released, the former Celebrity Apprentice host apparently standing 6-foot-3 and weighing 239 pounds (just below the “obese” range on the body mass index).
> 
> 
> Many twitter users have mocked Trump over the results, some contending they may be untrue, including Guardians of the Galaxy director James Gunn.
> 
> 
> "I will give $100 thousand dollars to Trump's favourite charity if he will step on an accurate scale with an impartial medical professional, okayed by both of us. For real. *#Girther #GirtherMovement*,” Gunn tweeted, the hashtag referring to Trump's birther movement — his claim former President Barack Obama was born outside of America. _


I see you haven’t accepted the election results yet. Sucks to be you.


----------



## jc456

Valerie said:


> this blatant obesity cover-up has sparked a GIRTHER movement!
> 
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy director offers $100k to get Trump re-weighed


Trump syndrome. Perhaps you should seek a shrink


----------



## Valerie

mr trump should seek a shrink for his big belleh


----------



## jc456

Valerie said:


> mr trump should seek a shrink for his big belleh


My you are obsessed. LOL


----------



## Valerie

just telling it like it is!  

News about #girther on Twitter

#girther






Trump's reported weight has ignited a 'girther' conspiracy alleging that the president weighs more than 239 pounds


----------



## Valerie

ooof i think i posted this info in the wrong thread


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men aren't using women's restrooms. *Trans* wo*men* are. Trans men use men's bathrooms. It's a fact of life you can't wish or legislate away..
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...no matter how many times you deny science and call a *man* a "trans woman", it is _still_ a *man*. Chromosomes don't lie - progressives do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Obviously chromosomes don't tell the whole story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left denying science _again_...
> 
> Chromosomes do tell the whole story. The entire story. They just don’t explain mental illness. Something you want to exploit.
Click to expand...


Mental illness actually does have a known genetic component.    It is quite definitely hereditary and runs in families.

Which leads one to the question:  even if one COULD find a genetic link to homosexuality and gender dysphoria, would that make them normal or desirable?  Or would they just be among of the many defects known to be caused by genetics?


----------



## Cecilie1200

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll go with all the science not right-wing non-science or nonsense, hater. There is not a single example of these transgender people doing anything illegal in these bathrooms by the way...
Click to expand...


Straw man.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Grampa Murked U said:


> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.



Haven't set foot in a Target since then, nor will I until I'm positive that my safety actually matters to them more than someone's hurt feewings.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.
Click to expand...


They're called "privates" for a reason.  Just because I often see my husband naked does not mean I wish to have YOU prancing around, flopping in the breeze, in front of me.  And I should retain MY choice in who I do and don't see in that fashion, thank you so very much.

If you think the decision about disrobing in front of people whether they want you to or not should be solely up to you, then may I introduce you to your soul mate, Harvey Weinstein?


----------



## Cecilie1200

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
Click to expand...


Are you saying you don't know the difference between assisting your disabled wife in her elimination functions and performing your own?  Because if so, I really wonder about you.


----------



## jillian

strollingbones said:


> one does need to realize that gender neutral bathrooms will allow dads to go in with daughters.....i am so sick of this protecting your kids bullshit when what greater protection do you have...with the ability to accompany your child in the bathroom?  yall are so full of homophobia you dont consider anything else...



they want trans kids to be beaten up in the men's room. that's why they hate gender neutral bathrooms.
\
decency offends them.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Cecilie1200

jc456 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha wearing a dress as you do it , huh sicko? You ever hear of family bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like the pig admitting he likes going into women’s restrooms. He has the option to go to those family rooms or men’s room. Nah, he’d rather be a pig
Click to expand...


I'm not prepared to say definitively that it's because he's a pig who wants to ogle other women, but I WILL say that I'd bet it's because his wife prefers to perform her necessary functions around other women, rather than around men.  Which leads to some interesting questions about hypocrisy, no?


----------



## jc456

Cecilie1200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha wearing a dress as you do it , huh sicko? You ever hear of family bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like the pig admitting he likes going into women’s restrooms. He has the option to go to those family rooms or men’s room. Nah, he’d rather be a pig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not prepared to say definitively that it's because he's a pig who wants to ogle other women, but I WILL say that I'd bet it's because his wife prefers to perform her necessary functions around other women, rather than around men.  Which leads to some interesting questions about hypocrisy, no?
Click to expand...

Well if he takes her in, he stands guard at the stall. What’s so hard about that? Spray some women perfume too.


----------



## francoHFW

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. trans women will still use the ladies room
> 
> 
> 
> You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.
> 
> And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your male rapists who dress up as women are about as numerous as your illegal voters, super dupe. It just doesn't make any sense, there is no evidence of any such thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except illegal voting exists. Oops.
Click to expand...

Only in super dupe world... Illegals would be crazy to try and vote... Right wing idiots again... Just like rapists enjoy dressing as women...


----------



## skye

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> View attachment 172102




haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa thank you you made my day!


----------



## skye

women should take guns to  public bathrooms

....and use them if necessary ....

what scum all these sick trasvestites!


----------



## jc456

francoHFW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. trans women will still use the ladies room
> 
> 
> 
> You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.
> 
> And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your male rapists who dress up as women are about as numerous as your illegal voters, super dupe. It just doesn't make any sense, there is no evidence of any such thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except illegal voting exists. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in super dupe world... Illegals would be crazy to try and vote... Right wing idiots again... Just like rapists enjoy dressing as women...
Click to expand...

And yet they do.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

miketx said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
Click to expand...

 Reptilian and Grey Man identities?


----------



## francoHFW

Cecilie1200 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Seawytch. Lots of people are being irreparably harmed thanks to the failed left-wing policies you keep advocating for.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctors and surgeons failed him in their responsibility to “first, do no harm”—as the Hippocratic Oath says—and wrongfully profited from the 167 disfiguring surgeries. Yet, they will not be held accountable or responsible for gross medical misconduct or malpractice against this good man.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to allow the mentally insane to make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left.
> 
> This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll go with all the science not right-wing non-science or nonsense, hater. There is not a single example of these transgender people doing anything illegal in these bathrooms by the way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straw man.
Click to expand...

No that is reality... You're brainwashed ideas are the straw men, dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. trans women will still use the ladies room
> 
> 
> 
> You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.
> 
> And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your male rapists who dress up as women are about as numerous as your illegal voters, super dupe. It just doesn't make any sense, there is no evidence of any such thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except illegal voting exists. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in super dupe world... Illegals would be crazy to try and vote... Right wing idiots again... Just like rapists enjoy dressing as women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they do.
Click to expand...

Sure they do, dupe. Let's see some examples then LOL!


----------



## francoHFW

skye said:


> women should take guns to  public bathrooms
> 
> ....and use them if necessary ....
> 
> what scum all these sick trasvestites!


 Not a single example of evidence to that, hater dupe.


----------



## Silhouette

francoHFW said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> women should take guns to  public bathrooms
> 
> ....and use them if necessary ....
> 
> what scum all these sick trasvestites!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single example of evidence to that, hater dupe.
Click to expand...

Other than men have penises and testicles and aren't allowed in women's restrooms.  Stupid dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

Silhouette said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> women should take guns to  public bathrooms
> 
> ....and use them if necessary ....
> 
> what scum all these sick trasvestites!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single example of evidence to that, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than men have penises and testicles and aren't allowed in women's restrooms.  Stupid dupe.
Click to expand...

But poor little transgenders are many places that aren't run by the disgusting new b******* GOP and their dupes...


----------



## jc456

francoHFW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.
> 
> And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Your male rapists who dress up as women are about as numerous as your illegal voters, super dupe. It just doesn't make any sense, there is no evidence of any such thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except illegal voting exists. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in super dupe world... Illegals would be crazy to try and vote... Right wing idiots again... Just like rapists enjoy dressing as women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do, dupe. Let's see some examples then LOL!
Click to expand...

You’re a derp if you think they don’t. Stay in your lane it goes nowhere


----------



## francoHFW

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your male rapists who dress up as women are about as numerous as your illegal voters, super dupe. It just doesn't make any sense, there is no evidence of any such thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Except illegal voting exists. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in super dupe world... Illegals would be crazy to try and vote... Right wing idiots again... Just like rapists enjoy dressing as women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do, dupe. Let's see some examples then LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a derp if you think they don’t. Stay in your lane it goes nowhere
Click to expand...

Who needs evidence!? Sean said so!


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. Target has not altered its inclusive bathroom policy, they simply added single occupancy restrooms in some stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it.
> 
> Stick your head back in the sand darling
Click to expand...


What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?

_In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity._
_Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're simply not part of this equation. trans women will still use the ladies room
> 
> 
> 
> You’re simply not part of reality. For starters, those are trans *men*. Putting the word “trans” in front of a pronoun does not make *his* penis disapppear.
> 
> And no...trans men will not “still” use the women’s room. There is a _reason_ it’s called the “women’s room” in the first place. There is a reason it says “women” on the door. It’s for women. I’m not sure why you Dumbocrats find that so confusing.
Click to expand...


Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)







This is a trans woman


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

bear513 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha wearing a dress as you do it , huh sicko? You ever hear of family bathrooms?
Click to expand...


Very few businesses have family bathrooms, and no I have never worn a dress.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

jc456 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha wearing a dress as you do it , huh sicko? You ever hear of family bathrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like the pig admitting he likes going into women’s restrooms. He has the option to go to those family rooms or men’s room. Nah, he’d rather be a pig
Click to expand...


I didn't say I like it.  And as I already noted, the vast majority of businesses don't have family restrooms.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

Cecilie1200 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're called "privates" for a reason.  Just because I often see my husband naked does not mean I wish to have YOU prancing around, flopping in the breeze, in front of me.  And I should retain MY choice in who I do and don't see in that fashion, thank you so very much.
> 
> If you think the decision about disrobing in front of people whether they want you to or not should be solely up to you, then may I introduce you to your soul mate, Harvey Weinstein?
Click to expand...


So you totally ignore my point? That there are stalls in women's bathrooms and nobody there would be subjected to having a dick whipped in front of their face.

How can you be so ignorant?


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

Cecilie1200 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you don't know the difference between assisting your disabled wife in her elimination functions and performing your own?  Because if so, I really wonder about you.
Click to expand...


Hey, after I help her go...sometimes I go too...and in the woman's bathroom.


----------



## OldLady

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets are in private stalls.  Your scenario is fake from sentence #1.  I didn't bother with the rest.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target CEO Admits Bathroom Policy Announcement Was Huge Mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it.
> 
> Stick your head back in the sand darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> _In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.
> Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_
Click to expand...

Read the date dummy. That was BEFORE the CEO admitted that was a blunder.

Derp


----------



## Skylar

OldLady said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets are in private stalls.  Your scenario is fake from sentence #1.  I didn't bother with the rest.
Click to expand...


That was my question. Don't women's bathrooms have private stalls?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target had to reverse their fag/pervert bathroom policy because the public backlash was so hard & swift.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, loudmouth brainwashed idiot bigot GOP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rejecting deranged men in women's/girls' bathrooms isn't bigotry.  It's natural, normal, sane human behavior.  You've overused the word "bigot" to the point where it no longer has meaning.  People are not legally required nor morally obligated to placate insanity.
Click to expand...


Trying to 'catch' someone using a bathroom stall is 'sane human behavior'? Um, no.

And Sil, please. You've given us 50+ threads of your batshit anti-gay conspiracy theories, your insane rants about 'gay mafioso' kill squads murdering children, obsessive compusilve nonsense about 'Lesbian overlords' (no folks, I'm not making that up), the Pope being blackmailed by 'the gays', how 'the gays' have infiltrated Gallup, how Justice Kennedy must be a closet homosexual and literally *thousands* of rambling pages of ludicrous pseudo-legal conspiracies.

You're a bigot. A raving, obsessed, anti-gay bigot.


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link says nothing about them reversing their policy.
> 
> 
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it.
> 
> Stick your head back in the sand darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> _In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.
> Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the date dummy. That was BEFORE the CEO admitted that was a blunder.
> 
> Derp
Click to expand...


And yet they HAVE NOT changed their policy despite what the CEO may have said.


----------



## Seawytch

Skylar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets are in private stalls.  Your scenario is fake from sentence #1.  I didn't bother with the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my question. Don't women's bathrooms have private stalls?
Click to expand...


Every single one I’ve ever been in.


----------



## Skylar

Seawytch said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.  Toilets are in private stalls.  Your scenario is fake from sentence #1.  I didn't bother with the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my question. Don't women's bathrooms have private stalls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single one I’ve ever been in.
Click to expand...


SO what exactly is the problem? For one woman to see another's genitals in a women's bathroom.....she'd have to have her head UNDER the stall wall and up between the other woman's legs.

The woman who would do that is the one I'm concerned with. Not the gal quietly using the toilet.


----------



## Taz

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They reversed their policy by reverting back to MEN/WOMEN bathrooms after their sales plummeted and stocks nose dived.
> 
> You're societal dysfunction was not accepted as the norm.
> And the tranny bathrooms were mostly changed to baby changing or handicapped rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it.
> 
> Stick your head back in the sand darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> _In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.
> Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the date dummy. That was BEFORE the CEO admitted that was a blunder.
> 
> Derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they HAVE NOT changed their policy despite what the CEO may have said.
Click to expand...

They did, you just refuse to admit it. 
I'm done with you and this discussion. It's like arguing with children. 
Bye


----------



## Skylar

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it.
> 
> Stick your head back in the sand darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> _In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.
> Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the date dummy. That was BEFORE the CEO admitted that was a blunder.
> 
> Derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they HAVE NOT changed their policy despite what the CEO may have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did, you just refuse to admit it.
> I'm done with you and this discussion. It's like arguing with children.
> Bye
Click to expand...


No, Target didn't change its bathroom policy. People are still permitted to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. 

Their solution was to add single stall bathrooms for anyone to use if they didn't feel comfortable using a larger bathroom. 

You've been misinformed.


----------



## Silhouette

Well if Target offers restrooms that match peoples gender identity, since that's impossible to change since conception, then they simply offer men and women restrooms.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Well if Target offers restrooms that match peoples gender identity, since that's impossible to change since conception, then they simply offer men and women restrooms.



You say a gender identify is impossible to change. Trans people say it is. Why would I ignore them on their own gender identity and instead believe you, pretending to speak for them?

There is no reason. You simply don't know what you're talking about. And pretending to be an expert on transgender issues has worked out no better than your thousands of pages of pretending to be a lawyer with meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish.


----------



## Silhouette

A eunuch with a gash is still a male. He's just a really fucked up & insane male.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> A eunuch with a gash is still a male. He's just a really fucked up & insane male.



You don't even know what gender identify is, SIl. Yet you presume to lecture transgender people on it.

Like your thousands of pages of ignorant pseudo-legal blithering, you imagining yourself to be an expert doesn't imbue with the slightest insight. You simply don't know what you're talking about.

And Target's policy is the same as it has been since April 2016: people can use the bathroom that matches their gender identify.


----------



## Silhouette

I know that a eunuch with a gash is a fucked up & insane male. By the way, that's evident to the vast majority of Americans.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> I know that a eunuch with a gash is a fucked up & insane male. By the way, that's evident to the vast majority of Americans.



You don't know what gender identity is, Sil. Why then would we accept you as the sole and authoritative arbitrator of what gender identity is....when you're wholly and laughably ignorant?

Sorry, Sil.....but I and any other rational person will leave gender identity to the individual themselves rather than you playing make-believe, pretending to speak for them.

As does Target. As bathrooms are still open to an individual based on gender identity. Not your imagination.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> I know that a eunuch with a gash is a fucked up & insane male. By the way, that's evident to the vast majority of Americans.





Skylar said:


> *You don't know what gender identity is, Sil*. Why then would we accept you as the sole and authoritative arbitrator of what gender identity is....when you're wholly and laughably ignorant?
> 
> Sorry, Sil.....but I and *any other rational person will leave gender identity to the individual themselves* rather than you playing make-believe, pretending to speak for them.
> 
> As does Target. As bathrooms are still open to an individual based on gender identity. Not your imagination.


^^ Looney


----------



## Silhouette

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> ^^This^^



  Yep, even that guy must be dragged out by his collar if he tries to enter the ladies' room..


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that a eunuch with a gash is a fucked up & insane male. By the way, that's evident to the vast majority of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't know what gender identity is, Sil*. Why then would we accept you as the sole and authoritative arbitrator of what gender identity is....when you're wholly and laughably ignorant?
> 
> Sorry, Sil.....but I and *any other rational person will leave gender identity to the individual themselves* rather than you playing make-believe, pretending to speak for them.
> 
> As does Target. As bathrooms are still open to an individual based on gender identity. Not your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ Looney
Click to expand...


Laughing....that's it? 

Again, Sil....you can pretend that you speak for all transgender people. But you don't. They speak for themselves. They define their gender identity. Not you.

You don't even know what gender identity is. Which makes your attempt to lecture us on the topic all the more uselessly adorable.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Again, Sil....you can pretend that you speak for all transgender people. But you don't. They speak for themselves. They define their gender identity. Not you.
> 
> You don't even know what gender identity is. Which makes your attempt to lecture us on the topic all the more uselessly adorable.


You don't speak for this guy either...he speaks for himself.  Does that mean Target now has to put giant kitty litter boxes in the men's room?

So much for the mentally ill "speaking for themselves"...and demanding we all play along.  Fuck that.


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it.
> 
> Stick your head back in the sand darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> _In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.
> Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the date dummy. That was BEFORE the CEO admitted that was a blunder.
> 
> Derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they HAVE NOT changed their policy despite what the CEO may have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did, you just refuse to admit it.
> I'm done with you and this discussion. It's like arguing with children.
> Bye
Click to expand...


They did not. The link you provided said nothing about the policy changing. 

They did not change their policy. Trans women can use the women’s room and trans men can use the men’s restroom. What they are doing is adding single occupancy restrooms.

 http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/17/news/companies/target-bathroom-transgender/index.html

Their policy of being inclusive and welcoming has not changed.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> They did not. The link you provided said nothing about the policy changing.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/17/news/companies/target-bathroom-transgender/index.html
> 
> Their policy of being inclusive and welcoming has not changed.



Well then, no shopping at Target for me!  I'll tell all my friends too.  We don't reward businesses for enabling insanity and endangering/neglecting the well being of women.  Have they installed cat litter boxes for the guy in post #5804 yet?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Sil....you can pretend that you speak for all transgender people. But you don't. They speak for themselves. They define their gender identity. Not you.
> 
> You don't even know what gender identity is. Which makes your attempt to lecture us on the topic all the more uselessly adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for this guy either...he speaks for himself.  Does that mean Target now has to put giant kitty litter boxes in the men's room?
> 
> So much for the mentally ill "speaking for themselves"...and demanding we all play along.  Fuck that.
Click to expand...


Laughing.....your argument is to ignore the APA and all transgender people and instead insist that you speak for all of them....._because you saw a youtube video once?
_
Sil, has your 'my imagination is authoritative' shtick *ever* worked? You try it with the law, insisting that your pseudo-legal gibberings about 'the Infancy Doctrine' bind the Supreme Court. And now you're trying to the same thing with psychology, insisting that your imagination trumps the entire APA and overrides every transgender person on their own gender identify.

But your imagination is meaningless. Transgender people still use the bathrooms that match their gender identities. And you still don't even know what gender identity is. Let alone speak for all transgender people on their own gender identity.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Captain Crazy talk speaks again..lol.. ^^


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not. The link you provided said nothing about the policy changing.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/17/news/companies/target-bathroom-transgender/index.html
> 
> Their policy of being inclusive and welcoming has not changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, no shopping at Target for me!  I'll tell all my friends too.  We don't reward businesses for enabling insanity and endangering/neglecting the well being of women.  Have they installed cat litter boxes for the guy in post #5804 yet?
Click to expand...


Of course you will.....because you're compulsively obsessed with gay and transgender people. It dominates your life. You have literally *thousands* of pages of pseudo-legal ramblings and insane anti-gay conspiracy theories including everything from 'gay Mafioso' kill squads murdering children to the Pope being blackmailed by 'the gays' to gays infiltrating Gallup polling to 'Lesbian Overlords'. 

So of course your obsession will flavor your shopping habits.


----------



## ph3iron

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Maybe because of white uneducated foul mouths like you?
Can you communicate w/o 2 nd grade language?
Ever been in a little league dual bathroom?
Ever seen anyone do that? Of course not.
Maybe you want to?
It's been going on ever since toilets existed.
Any problems reported?
So stupid


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because of white uneducated foul mouths like you?
> Can you communicate w/o 2 nd grade language?
> Ever been in a little league dual bathroom?
> Ever seen anyone do that? Of course not.
> Maybe you want to?
> It's been going on ever since toilets existed.
> Any problems reported?
> So stupid
Click to expand...


Let me think, I have 6 females. Not one has complained about mr white uneducated rubes obsession.
Sounds like he is obsessed with pulling his mrJohnson out in a women's bathroom.
They may just laugh at his size maybe?


----------



## ph3iron

miketx said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
Click to expand...

Still don't know the def of liberal and how stupid it looks to post chimp pics?
And remind us, where is the uppity nixxer and where are you mr uneducated rube?


----------



## ph3iron

miketx said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
Click to expand...


Sounds like you never went to a little league game.
10 yr olds use each other's bathrooms.
Need a stupid white boy rube to tell them it's not ok


----------



## ph3iron

strollingbones said:


> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....



He's probably tried to peek, just like our C grabber pres


----------



## jc456

francoHFW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except illegal voting exists. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in super dupe world... Illegals would be crazy to try and vote... Right wing idiots again... Just like rapists enjoy dressing as women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do, dupe. Let's see some examples then LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a derp if you think they don’t. Stay in your lane it goes nowhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence!? Sean said so!
Click to expand...

I don’t need evidence. You sure as fk never give any. Russia Russia. Fk off


----------



## jc456

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you never went to a little league game.
> 10 yr olds use each other's bathrooms.
> Need a stupid white boy rube to tell them it's not ok
Click to expand...

What the fk does this mean?


----------



## jc456

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you don't know the difference between assisting your disabled wife in her elimination functions and performing your own?  Because if so, I really wonder about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, after I help her go...sometimes I go too...and in the woman's bathroom.
Click to expand...

Pig with no dignity


----------



## jc456

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target has not changed their inclusive policy. All they have done is add single occupancy restrooms in SOME stores. They still allow people to use the restroom that matches their chosen gender.
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't stand to face reality. Even the CEO knew they stepped in it.
> 
> Stick your head back in the sand darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> _In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.
> Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the date dummy. That was BEFORE the CEO admitted that was a blunder.
> 
> Derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they HAVE NOT changed their policy despite what the CEO may have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did, you just refuse to admit it.
> I'm done with you and this discussion. It's like arguing with children.
> Bye
Click to expand...

Dude, they are worse then children, children learn


----------



## jc456

Taz said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.
Click to expand...

So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if Target offers restrooms that match peoples gender identity, since that's impossible to change since conception, then they simply offer men and women restrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say a gender identify is impossible to change. Trans people say it is. Why would I ignore them on their own gender identity and instead believe you, pretending to speak for them?
> 
> There is no reason. You simply don't know what you're talking about. And pretending to be an expert on transgender issues has worked out no better than your thousands of pages of pretending to be a lawyer with meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish.
Click to expand...

Reece trans said they can.  Look at the pretty parrot. Shhh aren’t you cute. Thee of no biology


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that a eunuch with a gash is a fucked up & insane male. By the way, that's evident to the vast majority of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what gender identity is, Sil. Why then would we accept you as the sole and authoritative arbitrator of what gender identity is....when you're wholly and laughably ignorant?
> 
> Sorry, Sil.....but I and any other rational person will leave gender identity to the individual themselves rather than you playing make-believe, pretending to speak for them.
> 
> As does Target. As bathrooms are still open to an individual based on gender identity. Not your imagination.
Click to expand...

That’s ok I don’t shop there. They are unworthy of my money


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that a eunuch with a gash is a fucked up & insane male. By the way, that's evident to the vast majority of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't know what gender identity is, Sil*. Why then would we accept you as the sole and authoritative arbitrator of what gender identity is....when you're wholly and laughably ignorant?
> 
> Sorry, Sil.....but I and *any other rational person will leave gender identity to the individual themselves* rather than you playing make-believe, pretending to speak for them.
> 
> As does Target. As bathrooms are still open to an individual based on gender identity. Not your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ Looney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....that's it?
> 
> Again, Sil....you can pretend that you speak for all transgender people. But you don't. They speak for themselves. They define their gender identity. Not you.
> 
> You don't even know what gender identity is. Which makes your attempt to lecture us on the topic all the more uselessly adorable.
Click to expand...

Why would he?


----------



## jc456

ph3iron said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because of white uneducated foul mouths like you?
> Can you communicate w/o 2 nd grade language?
> Ever been in a little league dual bathroom?
> Ever seen anyone do that? Of course not.
> Maybe you want to?
> It's been going on ever since toilets existed.
> Any problems reported?
> So stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me think, I have 6 females. Not one has complained about mr white uneducated rubes obsession.
> Sounds like he is obsessed with pulling his mrJohnson out in a women's bathroom.
> They may just laugh at his size maybe?
Click to expand...

Those six females tied up?


----------



## jc456

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> note:  not one bit of damned concern about little boys seeing a vag.....how in the hell do you narrowed minded people exist?  so paranoid of life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtardism is a sickness. It will be fatal at some time.
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still don't know the def of liberal and how stupid it looks to post chimp pics?
> And remind us, where is the uppity nixxer and where are you mr uneducated rube?
Click to expand...

You know very little


----------



## jc456

ph3iron said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw womens bathrooms have stalls....just in case you didnt know that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably tried to peek, just like our C grabber pres
Click to expand...

You have experience eh?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Captain Crazy talk speaks again..lol.. ^^



Says the gal that gave us such 50+ threads and thousands upon thousands of pages of obsessive batshit conspiracy gems as 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children to garner sympathy for LGBT issues......or that the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'.

Sorry, Sil....but your assessment of sanity is a wasteland of madness. Your obsession has completely overwhelmed you.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Captain Crazy talk speaks again..lol.. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the gal that gave us such 50+ threads and thousands upon thousands of pages of obsessive batshit conspiracy gems as 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children to garner sympathy for LGBT issues......or that the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'.
> 
> Sorry, Sil....but your assessment of sanity is a wasteland of madness. Your obsession has completely overwhelmed you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Taz

jc456 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us
Click to expand...

So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Captain Crazy talk speaks again..lol.. ^^





Skylar said:


> Says the gal that gave us such 50+ threads and thousands upon thousands of pages of obsessive batshit conspiracy gems as 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children to garner sympathy for LGBT issues......or that the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'.
> 
> Sorry, Sil....but your assessment of sanity is a wasteland of madness. Your obsession has completely overwhelmed you.





jc456 said:


>



  Have you ever noticed jc that the most insane people project their insanity onto the sane in order to convince themselves they aren't really crazy?  It's a perceptual thing.  Their internal fear signals this response as they notice the bulk of the outside world doesn't line up with their internal thought processes.  So the external world "must be crazy".  Because if it's not crazy, then that means they're crazy.  And the fragile mind doesn't easily or willingly wrap around that concept.  Not without a fight.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Captain Crazy talk speaks again..lol.. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the gal that gave us such 50+ threads and thousands upon thousands of pages of obsessive batshit conspiracy gems as 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children to garner sympathy for LGBT issues......or that the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'.
> 
> Sorry, Sil....but your assessment of sanity is a wasteland of madness. Your obsession has completely overwhelmed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed jc that the most insane people project their insanity onto the sane in order to convince themselves they aren't really crazy?  It's a perceptual thing.  Their internal fear signals this response as they notice the bulk of the outside world doesn't line up with their internal thought processes.  So the external world "must be crazy".  Because if it's not crazy, then that means they're crazy.  And the fragile mind doesn't easily or willingly wrap around that concept.  Not without a fight.
Click to expand...


Have you ever noticed that the craziest people come up with the most insane, batshit conspiracy theories?

Tell us again about the 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children, Sil.

Or how the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'.

Or how Gallup was infiltrated by 'the gays'.

Or how Justice Kennedy must be a closeted homosexual. 

Then really get us laughing by telling us how 'sane' you are.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Captain Crazy talk speaks again..lol.. ^^





Skylar said:


> *Says the gal that gave us such 50+ threads *and thousands upon thousands of pages of obsessive batshit conspiracy gems as 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children to garner sympathy for LGBT issues......or that the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'.
> 
> Sorry, Sil....but your assessment of sanity is a wasteland of madness. Your obsession has completely overwhelmed you.





jc456 said:


>





Silhouette said:


> Have you ever noticed jc that the most insane people project their insanity onto the sane in order to convince themselves they aren't really crazy?  It's a perceptual thing.  Their internal fear signals this response as they notice the bulk of the outside world doesn't line up with their internal thought processes.  So the external world "must be crazy".  Because if it's not crazy, then that means they're crazy.  And the fragile mind doesn't easily or willingly wrap around that concept.  Not without a fight.





Skylar said:


> Have you ever noticed that the craziest people come up with the most insane, batshit conspiracy theories?...Tell us again about the 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children, Sil....Or how the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'....Or how Gallup was infiltrated by 'the gays'....Or how Justice Kennedy must be a closeted homosexual....Then really get us laughing by telling us how 'sane' you are.



Hey whack job.  Do you have something new to say or are you going to keep repeating the same post 50 times?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Captain Crazy talk speaks again..lol.. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the gal that gave us such 50+ threads and thousands upon thousands of pages of obsessive batshit conspiracy gems as 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children to garner sympathy for LGBT issues......or that the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'.
> 
> Sorry, Sil....but your assessment of sanity is a wasteland of madness. Your obsession has completely overwhelmed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed jc that the most insane people project their insanity onto the sane in order to convince themselves they aren't really crazy?  It's a perceptual thing.  Their internal fear signals this response as they notice the bulk of the outside world doesn't line up with their internal thought processes.  So the external world "must be crazy".  Because if it's not crazy, then that means they're crazy.  And the fragile mind doesn't easily or willingly wrap around that concept.  Not without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the craziest people come up with the most insane, batshit conspiracy theories?...Tell us again about the 'gay mafioso' kill squads sent to murder children, Sil....Or how the Pope was blackmailed by 'the gays'....Or how Gallup was infiltrated by 'the gays'....Or how Justice Kennedy must be a closeted homosexual....Then really get us laughing by telling us how 'sane' you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey whack job.  Do you have something new to say or are you going to keep repeating the same post 50 times?
Click to expand...



What, no more babble about the 'gay Mafioso' kill squads that murder children to garner support for LGBT folks?

And with *50 threads* and literally *1000s of posts* of insane anti-gay conspiracies and pseudo-legal gibberish........do you really want to get into 'repeating' one's self? 

But tell us again how 'the gays' blackmailed the Pope? As a demonstration of your 'sanity'.


----------



## Silhouette

No, I won't bite your strawman, deranged one.  What I will say is that butchered eunuchs with a surgical gash between their legs, or ones considering that, do not belong with women and girls in their restrooms or showers or locker rooms.  And guess what?  About 95% of the American public, including a large swath of the middle pragmatic democrat bloc all feel the same way I do.

Ouch!


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> No, I won't bite your strawman, deranged one.  What I will say is that butchered eunuchs with a surgical gash between their legs, or ones considering that, do not belong with women and girls in their restrooms or showers or locker rooms.  And guess what?  About 95% of the American public, including a large swath of the middle pragmatic democrat bloc all feel the same way I do.
> 
> Ouch!



I don't think a strawman is what you think it is. As every position I've attributed to you, you've offered.

If even you are going to ignore you, SIl.....surely you can understand why we don't have much use for your babble.

And show me where 95% of the American public doesn't think trans women should be able to women's bathrooms? Laughing......or is that another one of your conspiracies?


----------



## jc456

Taz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
Click to expand...

So you don’t have any idea. Go figure


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
Click to expand...


Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't bite your strawman, deranged one.  What I will say is that butchered eunuchs with a surgical gash between their legs, or ones considering that, do not belong with women and girls in their restrooms or showers or locker rooms.  And guess what?  About 95% of the American public, including a large swath of the middle pragmatic democrat bloc all feel the same way I do.
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a strawman is what you think it is. As every position I've attributed to you, you've offered.
> 
> If even you are going to ignore you, SIl.....surely you can understand why we don't have much use for your babble.
> 
> And show me where 95% of the American public doesn't think trans women should be able to women's bathrooms? Laughing......or is that another one of your conspiracies?
Click to expand...

Show us that’s wrong


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.
Click to expand...

You’re lost. Sorry.


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't bite your strawman, deranged one.  What I will say is that butchered eunuchs with a surgical gash between their legs, or ones considering that, do not belong with women and girls in their restrooms or showers or locker rooms.  And guess what?  About 95% of the American public, including a large swath of the middle pragmatic democrat bloc all feel the same way I do.
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a strawman is what you think it is. As every position I've attributed to you, you've offered.
> 
> If even you are going to ignore you, SIl.....surely you can understand why we don't have much use for your babble.
> 
> And show me where 95% of the American public doesn't think trans women should be able to women's bathrooms? Laughing......or is that another one of your conspiracies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us that’s wrong
Click to expand...


Okay...

Poll: Most oppose bathroom transgender laws


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Riiigght...


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> No, I won't bite your strawman, deranged one.  What I will say is that butchered eunuchs with a surgical gash between their legs, or ones considering that, do not belong with women and girls in their restrooms or showers or locker rooms.  And guess what?  About 95% of the American public, including a large swath of the middle pragmatic democrat bloc all feel the same way I do.
> 
> Ouch!





Skylar said:


> ...show me where 95% of the American public doesn't think trans women should be able to women's bathrooms? Laughing......or is that another one of your conspiracies?





jc456 said:


> Show us that’s wrong





Seawytch said:


> Okay...
> 
> Poll: Most oppose bathroom transgender laws



Meanwhile, the type of polling the LGBT cult cites also predicted Prop 8 would fail in CA.  Guess what?  

You can get 53% of Americans in a gay bar in Frisco to say they support deranged men in women's showers.  And, thereafter, saying "53% of Americans support deranged men in women's showers" is not accurate, is it?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women's bathrooms don't have urinals.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lost. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Transgender people still use bathrooms that match their gender identity.

Every_ single _day.

Ignore as you will. Its not like anything changes just because you close your eyes.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't bite your strawman, deranged one.  What I will say is that butchered eunuchs with a surgical gash between their legs, or ones considering that, do not belong with women and girls in their restrooms or showers or locker rooms.  And guess what?  About 95% of the American public, including a large swath of the middle pragmatic democrat bloc all feel the same way I do.
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a strawman is what you think it is. As every position I've attributed to you, you've offered.
> 
> If even you are going to ignore you, SIl.....surely you can understand why we don't have much use for your babble.
> 
> And show me where 95% of the American public doesn't think trans women should be able to women's bathrooms? Laughing......or is that another one of your conspiracies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us that’s wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay...
> 
> Poll: Most oppose bathroom transgender laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the type of polling the LGBT cult cites also predicted Prop 8 would fail in CA.  Guess what?
Click to expand...


So you pulled that 95% number straight out of your ass. And when *actual* polling contradicts you, you dismiss all of polling.

_Shocker. _

Give us another batshit conspiracy theory, Sil. My favorite in the last month or two was the 'gay mafioso' that killed children to garner support for LGBT issues.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Riiigght...



Tell us again how the Obergefell ruling was going to affirm your pseudo-legal gibberings?


----------



## Doc1

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us
> 
> 
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lost. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgender people still use bathrooms that match their gender identity.
> 
> Every_ single _day.
> 
> Ignore as you will. Its not like anything changes just because you close your eyes.
Click to expand...


Are you woman to man, or man to woman?


----------



## Skylar

Doc1 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
> 
> 
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lost. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgender people still use bathrooms that match their gender identity.
> 
> Every_ single _day.
> 
> Ignore as you will. Its not like anything changes just because you close your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you woman to man, or man to woman?
Click to expand...


Neither. I'm Cis.


----------



## Doc1

Well if one has a "penis" one needs to pee in the Men's Room. It really is just that simple.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Why do we separate them then? Please inform us
> 
> 
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lost. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgender people still use bathrooms that match their gender identity.
> 
> Every_ single _day.
> 
> Ignore as you will. Its not like anything changes just because you close your eyes.
Click to expand...

I doubt it. No way for you to prove it


----------



## Skylar

Doc1 said:


> Well if one has a "penis" one needs to pee in the Men's Room. It really is just that simple.



Its really not. As many transgender people look very different what you might expect. Per your 'its simple' paradym, this dude should be walking into the ladies room:






That's a trans man. As is this dude:






Ian is a trans man too.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So men's won't "whip it out" if there's no urinals?
> 
> 
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lost. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgender people still use bathrooms that match their gender identity.
> 
> Every_ single _day.
> 
> Ignore as you will. Its not like anything changes just because you close your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it. No way for you to prove it
Click to expand...


Then you have nothing to worry about. You pretend that trans women aren't using the ladies room. And they'll keep using the ladies room.

Everyone wins.


----------



## francoHFW

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in super dupe world... Illegals would be crazy to try and vote... Right wing idiots again... Just like rapists enjoy dressing as women...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they do, dupe. Let's see some examples then LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a derp if you think they don’t. Stay in your lane it goes nowhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence!? Sean said so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need evidence. You sure as fk never give any. Russia Russia. Fk off
Click to expand...

I say there's no problem with transgenders in bathrooms and you have no evidence to show there is like your propaganda machine keeps blaring...moron.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> As many transgender people look very different what you might expect. Per your 'its simple' paradym, this dude should be walking into the ladies room



I note they didn't pan the bare shot down to her "penis".  Why not?  Because no woman can actually truly be a man.  It's unfortunate that she made herself look like a threat in the ladies room.  But men are more capable of defending themselves against a halfling like this.  Women however need protection from ALL males entering their restroom.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> You say a gender identify is impossible to change. Trans people say it is. Why would I ignore them on their own gender identity and instead believe you, pretending to speak for them?



  Because hard science is more credible than the insane delusions of one who is mentally-ill.  At least it is to people who are not mentally-ill.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you woman to man, or man to woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I'm Cis.
Click to expand...


  Sane people do not ever use the prefix _“cis…”_ in such a manner, as if it means anything.  Only those who are so f•••ed-up in the heads that they don't even know the difference between boys and girls think that there is any purpose to a special prefix to distinguish those who are not so f•••ed-up in the head from those who are.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say a gender identify is impossible to change. Trans people say it is. Why would I ignore them on their own gender identity and instead believe you, pretending to speak for them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because hard science is more credible than the insane delusions of one who is mentally-ill.  At least it is to people who are not mentally-ill.
Click to expand...

He's essentially arguing that reality is subjective, even with genitals and real physical structures.  To believe him is akin to believing that unicorns are real.  If engineers thought like this, the world would be in ruins in no time.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don’t have any idea. Go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......even you can't make the OP make the slightest sense. You're in excellent company. It makes no sense to any of us either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re lost. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transgender people still use bathrooms that match their gender identity.
> 
> Every_ single _day.
> 
> Ignore as you will. Its not like anything changes just because you close your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it. No way for you to prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you have nothing to worry about. You pretend that trans women aren't using the ladies room. And they'll keep using the ladies room.
> 
> Everyone wins.
Click to expand...

Except they don’t and the law is still the law


----------



## jc456

francoHFW said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, dupe. Let's see some examples then LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a derp if you think they don’t. Stay in your lane it goes nowhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence!? Sean said so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need evidence. You sure as fk never give any. Russia Russia. Fk off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there's no problem with transgenders in bathrooms and you have no evidence to show there is like your propaganda machine keeps blaring...moron.
Click to expand...

I say there is and the law’s on my side. See how that works?


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do, dupe. Let's see some examples then LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a derp if you think they don’t. Stay in your lane it goes nowhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs evidence!? Sean said so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need evidence. You sure as fk never give any. Russia Russia. Fk off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there's no problem with transgenders in bathrooms and you have no evidence to show there is like your propaganda machine keeps blaring...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there is and the law’s on my side. See how that works?
Click to expand...


Yeah? Where?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a derp if you think they don’t. Stay in your lane it goes nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs evidence!? Sean said so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need evidence. You sure as fk never give any. Russia Russia. Fk off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there's no problem with transgenders in bathrooms and you have no evidence to show there is like your propaganda machine keeps blaring...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there is and the law’s on my side. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Where?
Click to expand...

Exactly everywhere


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs evidence!? Sean said so!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t need evidence. You sure as fk never give any. Russia Russia. Fk off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there's no problem with transgenders in bathrooms and you have no evidence to show there is like your propaganda machine keeps blaring...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there is and the law’s on my side. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly everywhere
Click to expand...


Nah,.

Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t need evidence. You sure as fk never give any. Russia Russia. Fk off
> 
> 
> 
> I say there's no problem with transgenders in bathrooms and you have no evidence to show there is like your propaganda machine keeps blaring...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say there is and the law’s on my side. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,.
> 
> Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN
Click to expand...

What’s that? You being funny again? Yes!


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say there's no problem with transgenders in bathrooms and you have no evidence to show there is like your propaganda machine keeps blaring...moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I say there is and the law’s on my side. See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,.
> 
> Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that? You being funny again? Yes!
Click to expand...


No, and I gave you a link. The "law" isn't "on your side everywhere".


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say there is and the law’s on my side. See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,.
> 
> Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s that? You being funny again? Yes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, and I gave you a link. The "law" isn't "on your side everywhere".
Click to expand...

Sure it is. You’re confused


----------



## percysunshine

.
How does the political left square the circle of promoting that men should be allowed into women's bathrooms, but rage against male sexual harassment?

Seems like a bit of disconnect.


----------



## jc456

percysunshine said:


> .
> How does the political left square the circle of promoting that men should be allowed into women's bathrooms, but rage against male sexual harassment?
> 
> Seems like a bit of disconnect.


Like all things lefturd hypocrites


----------



## Cecilie1200

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're called "privates" for a reason.  Just because I often see my husband naked does not mean I wish to have YOU prancing around, flopping in the breeze, in front of me.  And I should retain MY choice in who I do and don't see in that fashion, thank you so very much.
> 
> If you think the decision about disrobing in front of people whether they want you to or not should be solely up to you, then may I introduce you to your soul mate, Harvey Weinstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you totally ignore my point? That there are stalls in women's bathrooms and nobody there would be subjected to having a dick whipped in front of their face.
> 
> How can you be so ignorant?
Click to expand...


There are stalls in men's bathrooms, too.  Don't believe I've ever seen any public bathroom designed to allow more than one person in at a time that didn't have a stall around the toilet, since no one wants to watch or be watched during defecation.

And you don't have a point, since the dicks we're worried about belong to people who WANT to show them off.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> non gender bathrooms allow parents to go in with opposite sex kids what could be safer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want other males in the bathroom my daughter is using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's tough because my wife is disabled in a wheelchair and I have to help take her in the women's bathroom.  I have done it thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you don't know the difference between assisting your disabled wife in her elimination functions and performing your own?  Because if so, I really wonder about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, after I help her go...sometimes I go too...and in the woman's bathroom.
Click to expand...


How incredibly rude and insensitive you are to other people's feelings of discomfort, for someone who wants to champion not hurting feelings.  Guess only some people and some feelings are worthy of notice, hmmm?  Gotta admire someone who takes advantage of the goodwill of others, uses it to make them miserable, and THEN calls them names for daring to mind.


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> How incredibly rude and insensitive you are to other people's feelings of discomfort, for someone who wants to champion not hurting feelings.  Guess only some people and some feelings are worthy of notice, hmmm?  Gotta admire someone who takes advantage of the goodwill of others, uses it to make them miserable, and THEN calls them names for daring to mind.



Yes, the left seems to really care about increasing numbers of eunuchs with a surgical gash, or desiring to be there, or pretending to desire all that (< "proved" subjectively), over the feelings of women and girls who want these monsters nowhere near their intimate hygiene areas.


----------



## Skylar

Cecilie1200 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're called "privates" for a reason.  Just because I often see my husband naked does not mean I wish to have YOU prancing around, flopping in the breeze, in front of me.  And I should retain MY choice in who I do and don't see in that fashion, thank you so very much.
> 
> If you think the decision about disrobing in front of people whether they want you to or not should be solely up to you, then may I introduce you to your soul mate, Harvey Weinstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you totally ignore my point? That there are stalls in women's bathrooms and nobody there would be subjected to having a dick whipped in front of their face.
> 
> How can you be so ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are stalls in men's bathrooms, too.  Don't believe I've ever seen any public bathroom designed to allow more than one person in at a time that didn't have a stall around the toilet, since no one wants to watch or be watched during defecation.
> 
> And you don't have a point, since the dicks we're worried about belong to people who WANT to show them off.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but we have laws for that already. If someone is waving their genitals in *any* public bathroom, its already a crime. So why bother with these silly anti-trans bathroom bills? Trans women have been using the bathroom that matches their gender identity for decades.

And how do you enforce that law? Do you have to drop trow at the door and show them your bits before you're allowed it? Do you have to carry ID to 'prove' your gender? Do you have to turn your head and cough before you're allowed to step up to the urinal?

_Or can we simply let people pee in peace?_


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How incredibly rude and insensitive you are to other people's feelings of discomfort, for someone who wants to champion not hurting feelings.  Guess only some people and some feelings are worthy of notice, hmmm?  Gotta admire someone who takes advantage of the goodwill of others, uses it to make them miserable, and THEN calls them names for daring to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the left seems to really care about increasing numbers of eunuchs with a surgical gash, or desiring to be there, or pretending to desire all that (< "proved" subjectively), over the feelings of women and girls who want these monsters nowhere near their intimate hygiene areas.
Click to expand...


A trans woman isn't a 'monster'. She's a person. And she's simply going to the bathroom. You're so caught up in your compulsive obsession with 'lesbian overlords' and other blithering hysterics that you've built up a transwoman going into a bathroom, peeing and then leaving into a monstrous act of abuse and degradation against....somebody. 

When in reality....she's just peeing. Relax. Its gonna be okay. _She'll even leave the seat down._


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> A trans woman isn't a 'monster'. She's a person. And she's simply going to the bathroom.
> _._


A man is never a "she", no matter how many organs he pays doctors to amputate unnecessarily.  So, sorry about that.  Wrong pronoun.  And no, eunuchs belong in the men's room for life.  Sorry about that too.

Yes, you're right.  I stand corrected.  The eunuch wearing lipstick & pumps with a surgical gash isn't properly the monster; though he certainly does strike that pose.  The real monsters are the MDs performing amputation of normal healthy organs to leave their patient a deluded eunuch with a surgical gash between his legs.  Those monsters belong in prison.  Lock the door and throw away the key.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman isn't a 'monster'. She's a person. And she's simply going to the bathroom.
> _._
> 
> 
> 
> A man is never a "she", no matter how many organs he pays doctors to amputate unnecessarily.  So, sorry about that.  Wrong pronoun.  And no, eunuchs belong in the men's room for life.  Sorry about that too.
Click to expand...


Says you, citing yourself. And you don't even know what gender identity is. Yet in your ignorance of even the basics on gender identity, you pretend that you speak for all transgender people.

You don't. 



> Yes, you're right.  I stand corrected.  The eunuch wearing lipstick & pumps with a surgical gash isn't properly the monster; though he certainly does strike that pose.  The real monsters are the MDs performing amputation of normal healthy organs to leave their patient a deluded eunuch with a surgical gash between his legs.  Those monsters belong in prison.  Lock the door and throw away the key.



A transwoman going to the bathroom is just someone using the bathroom.

All the other over the top hysterics are yours.


----------



## Silhouette

What's a "transwoman"?   There are only males, females and eunuchs with a surgical gash and women taking hormones to grow beards, with pathetic, grotesque fake dongs fashioned between their legs.  Freaks don't get to write the laws that affect women/girls in their areas of private hygiene.  But keep promoting it.  The RNC needs to hold onto Congress this year.


----------



## DrLove

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



There are only private stalls in women's restrooms - no urinals. 
Were you worry about a man taking a leak in the sink next to your 8 year old daughter? 
Whatever dude .. ya got issues


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> What's a "transwoman"?



Again, you have no clue what gender identity even is. Yet you presume to lecture ALL transpeople on their gender identity in your ignorance.

Trans people speak for themselves. You don't even know what trans is. Your ignorance is not a legal standard.



> There are only males, females and eunuchs with a surgical gash and women taking hormones to grow beards, with pathetic, grotesque fake dongs fashioned between their legs.  Freaks don't get to write the laws that affect women/girls in their areas of private hygiene.  But keep promoting it.  The RNC needs to hold onto Congress this year.



A trans woman going to the bathroom harms no one. They aren't 'monsters'. They aren't 'freaks'. They are people.

Your hatred is not a legal standard. There's a reason why your ilk are steadily losing on this issue. And why Target *still* allows people to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.


----------



## Silhouette

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.





DrLove said:


> There are only private stalls in women's restrooms - no urinals.
> Were you worry about a man taking a leak in the sink next to your 8 year old daughter?
> Whatever dude .. ya got issues


And the rape victims sharing the restroom with the deranged male with mental delusions?  No problem there either I suppose?  Full 20% of women have been either raped or sexually molested and are apt to have PTSD from it.   "Private stalls" next to these freaks are good enough for you eh?   Fuck 'em! when it comes to these woman survivors...seems to be the chant of the cult of LGBT.  

You've come a long way baby.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only private stalls in women's restrooms - no urinals.
> Were you worry about a man taking a leak in the sink next to your 8 year old daughter?
> Whatever dude .. ya got issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the rape victims sharing the restroom with the deranged male with mental delusions?  No problem there either I suppose?  Full 20% of women have been either raped or sexually molested and are apt to have PTSD from it.   "Private stalls" next to these freaks are good enough for you eh?   Fuck 'em! when it comes to these woman survivors...seems to be the chant of the cult of LGBT.
> 
> You've come a long way baby.
Click to expand...


So now you're imagining PTSD's from women you don't know nor have ever met? Sil, your imagination isn't a legal standard. The pseudo-legal gibberish you make up isn't a legal standard. Your compulsive obsession with gay and trans people isn't a legal standard. Your irrational hatred isn't a legal standard.

Trans women aren't 'monsters'. Trans women aren't 'freaks'. They're people.


----------



## DrLove

Silhouette said:


> And the rape victims sharing the restroom with the deranged male with mental delusions?  No problem there either I suppose?  Full 20% of women have been either raped or sexually molested and are apt to have PTSD from it.   "Private stalls" next to these freaks are good enough for you eh?   Fuck 'em! when it comes to these woman survivors...seems to be the chant of the cult of LGBT.
> 
> You've come a long way baby.



If a male wishes to rape a female in a public restroom, there is no need for them to pretend to be a woman. 
That's about the last place women get raped btw - Far more likely to happen in a park after dark.
Get a grip dude .. unless you want this trans with a penis bellying up next to you at a urinal






Of course, I think it was you who suggested banning them from public restrooms all together. 
Great idea - just let 'em do their business in parking lots and such.


----------



## Silhouette

DrLove said:


> If a male wishes to rape a female in a public restroom, there is no need for them to pretend to be a woman.
> That's about the last place women get raped btw - Far more likely to happen in a park after dark.
> Get a grip dude .. unless you want this trans with a penis bellying up next to you at a urinal








Men can defend themselves against men.  Women can't.  So there's no comparison as far as danger goes.  Women are outmuscled.  Women are never going to "get over" deranged males entering their private hygiene areas.  It will never happen.  So, like I said, keep promoting it, the RNC needs to hold onto Congress this year...


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a male wishes to rape a female in a public restroom, there is no need for them to pretend to be a woman.
> That's about the last place women get raped btw - Far more likely to happen in a park after dark.
> Get a grip dude .. unless you want this trans with a penis bellying up next to you at a urinal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men can defend themselves against men.  Women can't.  So there's no comparison as far as danger goes.  Women are outmuscled.  Women are never going to "get over" deranged males entering their private hygiene areas.  It will never happen.  So, like I said, keep promoting it, the RNC needs to hold onto Congress this year...
Click to expand...


Again, there are already laws against anyone attacking anyone else in any capacity in a public restroom.

And you don't speak for 'women' anymore than you speak for trans people, the rust belt, or '95% of the population'. Your compulsive obsessions are not ours. And most people are against trans bathroom laws. With support for trans rights slowly growing.

There's a reason why you're losing this issue: your opposition is based on irrational hatred. While all these women want to do is pee in peace.


----------



## DrLove

Skylar said:


> Again, there are already laws against anyone attacking anyone else in any capacity in a public restroom.
> 
> And you don't speak for 'women' anymore than you speak for trans people, the rust belt, or '95% of the population'. Your compulsive obsessions are not ours. And most people are against trans bathroom laws. With support slowly growing.
> 
> There's a reason why you're losing this issue: your opposition is based on irrational hatred. While all these women want to do is pee in peace.



Yep, they want to get in and get OUT. Irrational fear an hatred is about all Silho's got.


----------



## Silhouette

DrLove said:


> Yep, they want to get in and get OUT. Irrational fear an hatred is about all Silho's got.



Did everyone get that?  Women not wanting deranged males in their private hygiene areas are "irrational".

2018 is going to be another sweep for republicans.  I wonder how many women are in the middle dem bloc in the Rust Belt?  And how many of their male counterparts are not OK with deranged dudes sharing their women folk's private hygiene areas?  Some lessons in reality are hard learned.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're called "privates" for a reason.  Just because I often see my husband naked does not mean I wish to have YOU prancing around, flopping in the breeze, in front of me.  And I should retain MY choice in who I do and don't see in that fashion, thank you so very much.
> 
> If you think the decision about disrobing in front of people whether they want you to or not should be solely up to you, then may I introduce you to your soul mate, Harvey Weinstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you totally ignore my point? That there are stalls in women's bathrooms and nobody there would be subjected to having a dick whipped in front of their face.
> 
> How can you be so ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are stalls in men's bathrooms, too.  Don't believe I've ever seen any public bathroom designed to allow more than one person in at a time that didn't have a stall around the toilet, since no one wants to watch or be watched during defecation.
> 
> And you don't have a point, since the dicks we're worried about belong to people who WANT to show them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we have laws for that already. If someone is waving their genitals in *any* public bathroom, its already a crime. So why bother with these silly anti-trans bathroom bills? Trans women have been using the bathroom that matches their gender identity for decades.
> 
> And how do you enforce that law? Do you have to drop trow at the door and show them your bits before you're allowed it? Do you have to carry ID to 'prove' your gender? Do you have to turn your head and cough before you're allowed to step up to the urinal?
> 
> _Or can we simply let people pee in peace?_
Click to expand...


Apparently, we CAN'T let people pee in peace, unless they're the "right" people.

Amazing how you have the sheer effrontery to say that in defense of disrupting other people's right to the same thing.  I am just breathless at the level of arrogant hypocrisy.

"We already have laws for that."  Yeah, we'll just ignore entirely how your PC whims utterly disrupt those laws.  A law is nothing but a piece of paper of everyone is afraid of enforcing it.  And thanks to the likes of you and the management of stores like Target, women no longer have the security of knowing that if a predator decides to make the ladies' bathroom his hunting ground, she can ask for help.  MAYBE they'll be willing to confront someone who can hide behind your fucking "womanhood is nothing but a FEELING!" bullshit, or maybe they'll be indifferent.  We have no way of knowing anymore, and thank you so VERY much for that.


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> Apparently, we CAN'T let people pee in peace, unless they're the "right" people....Amazing how you have the sheer effrontery to say that in defense of disrupting other people's right to the same thing.  *I am just breathless at the level of arrogant hypocrisy.*,,,"We already have laws for that."  Yeah, we'll just ignore entirely how your PC whims utterly disrupt those laws.  A law is nothing but a piece of paper of everyone is afraid of enforcing it.  And thanks to the likes of you and the management of stores like Target, *women no longer have the security of knowing that if a predator decides to make the ladies' bathroom his hunting ground, she can ask for help*.  MAYBE they'll be willing to confront someone who can hide behind your fucking "womanhood is nothing but a FEELING!" bullshit, or maybe they'll be indifferent.  We have no way of knowing anymore, and thank you so VERY much for that.


If you think his indifference towards the extreme discomfort of women having deranged males in their private hygiene areas is bad, you oughta see Skylar defend blatant child abuse over at this thread:  Boy In California Being Drugged With Hormones Violates Criminal Law There

Democrats who climb on board with his positions are like political dodo birds.  Next he and Syriusly will insist that these positions aren't that important to Rust Belt pragmatic working family, oldschool dems.


----------



## Silhouette

percysunshine said:


> .
> How does the political left square the circle of promoting that men should be allowed into women's bathrooms, but rage against male sexual harassment?
> 
> Seems like a bit of disconnect.


The tranny bathroom thing, as well as "gay marriage", have diluted women's power as individuals. Now a lisping man is "as equal to a mother" and deranged men have superior rights to women even in their private hygiene areas. Rape victims be damned. 

The LGBT cult says "you've come a long way baby".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> How does the political left square the circle of promoting that men should be allowed into women's bathrooms, but rage against male sexual harassment?
> 
> Seems like a bit of disconnect.
> 
> 
> 
> The tranny bathroom thing, as well as "gay marriage", have diluted women's power as individuals. Now a lisping man is "as equal to a mother" and deranged men have superior rights to women even in their private hygiene areas. Rape victims be damned.
> 
> The LGBT cult says "you've come a long way baby".
Click to expand...


Agreed.  In fact, thanks to them, we've come in a big circle right back to where we started:  second-class citizens who need to shut our mouths, toe the line, and accept being the tools of men.  Gosh, I love feminism.  *sarcasm*


----------



## mdk

Gay marriage has diluted the power of women as individuals?! Such pearl-clutching drama.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?


I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)


Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).

For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.

The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.

And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.

Thanks for playing


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.



Skylar would say that all that had nothing whatsoever to do with their bathroom policy.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> _In our stores, we demonstrate our commitment to an inclusive experience in many ways. Most relevant for the conversations currently underway, we welcome transgender team members and guests to use the restroom or fitting room facility that corresponds with their gender identity.
> Continuing to Stand for Inclusivity_





Grampa Murked U said:


> Read the date dummy. That was BEFORE the CEO admitted that was a blunder.
> 
> Derp



  shhhhhhhhhh   You weren't supposed to notice that eensy weensy pivotal detail!

Self-inflicted injuries the dems might want to take notice of:
BOOM: Target CEO Admits HUGE MISTAKE Against Conservatives


> *Leftist loons who run the company thought the backlash would die down.*
> *But it didn’t, and foot traffic inside Target stores declined significantly* after the American Family Association launched a major boycott against the retailer.
> 
> So far, the AFA boycott forced Target’s stock value to plummet 35 percent. Because of the stock drop, Target was forced to squash plans for major expansion projects....



Foot traffic marking "dem" on ballots will decline significantly too if these types of far far left LGBT cult policies aren't scraped of the blue lapel, and scraped off quick.  There's a reason Hillary Clinton attacked her gay campaign manager Robby Mook when she learned she'd lost election night 2016.  She knew full well why her own campaign and those other down ticket dem campaigns all took a whoopin' that year.


----------



## Wry Catcher

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.



Seems to me, you're the one who is F'd up.  Women's public restrooms do not have urinals, they have units for sitting with closed doors.  Being a biased bigoted asshole, you have also provided evidence you are one dimwit, who can't even post a thread which does not abuse common sense.


----------



## Thinker101

Wry Catcher said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me, you're the one who is F'd up.  Women's public restrooms do not have urinals, they have units for sitting with closed doors.  Being a biased bigoted asshole, you have also provided evidence you are one dimwit, who can't even post a thread which does not abuse common sense.
Click to expand...


Great, just do us a favor and stay out of the women's restrooms if there are kids in there.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Thinker101 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me, you're the one who is F'd up.  Women's public restrooms do not have urinals, they have units for sitting with closed doors.  Being a biased bigoted asshole, you have also provided evidence you are one dimwit, who can't even post a thread which does not abuse common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, just do us a favor and stay out of the women's restrooms if there are kids in there.
Click to expand...


That's so stupid ^^^ it doesn't even qualify as an ad hominem or an idiot-gram.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar would say that all that had nothing whatsoever to do with their bathroom policy.
Click to expand...


Skylar says a lot of stupid shit.

Bottom line, Target got smacked by people who found a reason to not want to shop there.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
Click to expand...


Sorry little puppy, but you misrepresent someone's gender identity is not going to change reality one bit.

Men in women's bathrooms


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
Click to expand...


You were misinformed as usual...

Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
I


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry little puppy, but you misrepresent someone's gender identity is not going to change reality one bit.
> 
> Men in women's bathrooms
Click to expand...


You can't hear it from there, but I'm laughing at the irony of your post.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
Click to expand...


Oh, WELL, if Snopes says so, I'll just get right on . . . paying no attention to their bullshit whatsoever.

Why don't you just cite the DNC website, and have done with it?


----------



## Thinker101

Wry Catcher said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me, you're the one who is F'd up.  Women's public restrooms do not have urinals, they have units for sitting with closed doors.  Being a biased bigoted asshole, you have also provided evidence you are one dimwit, who can't even post a thread which does not abuse common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, just do us a favor and stay out of the women's restrooms if there are kids in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so stupid ^^^ it doesn't even qualify as an ad hominem or an idiot-gram.
Click to expand...


Yet you post a idiot comment, Ohhhh, got me.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, WELL, if Snopes says so, I'll just get right on . . . paying no attention to their bullshit whatsoever.
> 
> Why don't you just cite the DNC website, and have done with it?
Click to expand...


You can weakly attack the source but the fact remains that Target has not reversed their inclusive policy and are doing just fine financially.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry little puppy, but you misrepresent someone's gender identity is not going to change reality one bit.
> 
> Men in women's bathrooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hear it from there, but I'm laughing at the irony of your post.
Click to expand...

I'm sure people look at you laughing to yourself all the time...and move slowly away from the insane person. Whether or not you recognize the reality of someone's gender identity is not going to change their gender identity. It's also not going to change the recommendation of doctors surrounding gender identity and, finally, it isn't going to change what bathroom they use. 

Stupid, unpopular, pecker checker anti trans bathroom laws don't protect anyone and are harmful to trans people.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Thinker101 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me, you're the one who is F'd up.  Women's public restrooms do not have urinals, they have units for sitting with closed doors.  Being a biased bigoted asshole, you have also provided evidence you are one dimwit, who can't even post a thread which does not abuse common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, just do us a favor and stay out of the women's restrooms if there are kids in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so stupid ^^^ it doesn't even qualify as an ad hominem or an idiot-gram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you post a idiot comment, Ohhhh, got me.
Click to expand...


Grammatically the proper word is idiotic, and the proper syntax would be, "posted an idiotic comment".  Of course I don't expect standard English to be written by a dimwit, especially one who uses the nom de plume "Thinker 101"

You ought to know "101" designates the most basic entry level course in every discipline.  Even if you don't, it's obvious you never passed a basic course in thinking.


----------



## Thinker101

Wry Catcher said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me, you're the one who is F'd up.  Women's public restrooms do not have urinals, they have units for sitting with closed doors.  Being a biased bigoted asshole, you have also provided evidence you are one dimwit, who can't even post a thread which does not abuse common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, just do us a favor and stay out of the women's restrooms if there are kids in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so stupid ^^^ it doesn't even qualify as an ad hominem or an idiot-gram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you post a idiot comment, Ohhhh, got me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grammatically the proper word is idiotic, and the proper syntax would be, "posted an idiotic comment".  Of course I don't expect standard English to be written by a dimwit, especially one who uses the nom de plume "Thinker 101"
> 
> You ought to know "101" designates the most basic entry level course in every discipline.  Even if you don't, it's obvious you never passed a basic course in thinking.
Click to expand...



My apologies, some dumbass already used wry catcher.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> I'm sure people look at you laughing to yourself all the time...and move slowly away from the insane person. Whether or not you recognize the reality of someone's gender identity is not going to change their gender identity.



People's delusions aren't a basis where we define law & then force others to play along. Women have rights to privacy from eunuchs & other demented males in their intimate hygiene chambers. 

But go ahead & hamstring democrats in 2018 like you did in 2016 insisting otherwise.


----------



## Skylar

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar would say that all that had nothing whatsoever to do with their bathroom policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skylar says a lot of stupid shit.
> 
> Bottom line, Target got smacked by people who found a reason to not want to shop there.
Click to expand...


Says you......Edward Jones analysts have a different take:

_According to Edward Jones analyst Brian Yarbough, Wall Street was expecting Target to project earnings of $5.30 per share, but the company instead gave guidance of $3.80 to $4.20 per share which was “well below” expectations, prompting the drop in share value. According to Reuters, Target’s dive dragged others down with it:_


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure people look at you laughing to yourself all the time...and move slowly away from the insane person. Whether or not you recognize the reality of someone's gender identity is not going to change their gender identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People's delusions aren't a basis where we define law & then force others to play along. Women have rights to privacy from eunuchs & other demented males in their intimate hygiene chambers.
> 
> But go ahead & hamstring democrats in 2018 like you did in 2016 insisting otherwise.
Click to expand...


Again, Sil......YOU are a one issue voter: anti-LGBT. But most Americans aren't. They're concerned with the economy, border security, national security, jobs, and healthcare. 

And trans people are still allowed in bathrooms at Targets and many other retailers. Including those in California, your own state. You can ignore the laws. You can pretend they don't exist.

But the laws don't magically disappear just because you close your eyes.


----------



## Silhouette

Hey Skylar. Nobody but your pay per post LGBT choir is listening to your nonsense anymore.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Hey Skylar. Nobody but your pay per post LGBT choir is listening to your nonsense anymore.



Laughing.....and who, pray tell, is paying me?

Sil, do you really think that yet *another* of your batshit conspiracy theories is going to shore up your profound misunderstandings of the law?

And with a growing acceptance of trans issues in this country, clearly someone is listening.


----------



## Silhouette

Let's just run this issue by the voters this year.  Everyone knows it's a democrat platform.  So no worries right?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Let's just run this issue by the voters this year.  Everyone knows it's a democrat platform.  So no worries right?



Didn't you say that Trump wouldn't be elected because of his support of LGBT issues? 

And yet you're still insisting that support of LGBT issues will cost folks the election?

Um.......how does that work exactly?


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just run this issue by the voters this year.  Everyone knows it's a democrat platform.  So no worries right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that Trump wouldn't be elected because of his support of LGBT issues?
> 
> And yet you're still insisting that support of LGBT issues will cost folks the election?
> 
> Um.......how does that work exactly?
Click to expand...

That was April 2016 when he did his fake handshake to LGBT.  May 2016 was when Obama took that cue and forced girls in public schools to share locker rooms and showers with deranged boys.

I personally think the GOP had a mole in Obama's ear whispering for him to do that.  It killed the dems in 2016 and will again this year if people like you get "loud and proud" about your complete misogyny and dismissiveness of women's rights to privacy in their hygiene areas.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no urinals in women's bathrooms, you stupid shithead.  They all have stalls so no girl would have to see a dick.  BTW, what's wrong with the human body anyway.  You are the sick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're called "privates" for a reason.  Just because I often see my husband naked does not mean I wish to have YOU prancing around, flopping in the breeze, in front of me.  And I should retain MY choice in who I do and don't see in that fashion, thank you so very much.
> 
> If you think the decision about disrobing in front of people whether they want you to or not should be solely up to you, then may I introduce you to your soul mate, Harvey Weinstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you totally ignore my point? That there are stalls in women's bathrooms and nobody there would be subjected to having a dick whipped in front of their face.
> 
> How can you be so ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are stalls in men's bathrooms, too.  Don't believe I've ever seen any public bathroom designed to allow more than one person in at a time that didn't have a stall around the toilet, since no one wants to watch or be watched during defecation.
> 
> And you don't have a point, since the dicks we're worried about belong to people who WANT to show them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we have laws for that already. If someone is waving their genitals in *any* public bathroom, its already a crime. So why bother with these silly anti-trans bathroom bills? Trans women have been using the bathroom that matches their gender identity for decades.
> 
> And how do you enforce that law? Do you have to drop trow at the door and show them your bits before you're allowed it? Do you have to carry ID to 'prove' your gender? Do you have to turn your head and cough before you're allowed to step up to the urinal?
> 
> _Or can we simply let people pee in peace?_
Click to expand...

just cause someone likes to wear a dress doesn't make that someone a woman.  please understand biology is what it is.  dick man, vagina women.  don't have one or the other your not that gender.  kapeesh?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just run this issue by the voters this year.  Everyone knows it's a democrat platform.  So no worries right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that Trump wouldn't be elected because of his support of LGBT issues?
> 
> And yet you're still insisting that support of LGBT issues will cost folks the election?
> 
> Um.......how does that work exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was April 2016 when he did his fake handshake to LGBT.  May 2016 was when Obama took that cue and forced girls in public schools to share locker rooms and showers with deranged boys.
> 
> I personally think the GOP had a mole in Obama's ear whispering for him to do that.  It killed the dems in 2016 and will again this year if people like you get "loud and proud" about your complete misogyny and dismissiveness of women's rights to privacy in their hygiene areas.
Click to expand...


You were making the same nonsense claims in September of 2016, insisting that Trump wouldn't be elected because of his support of LGBT issues. That's months AFTER Obama's directive regarding trans folks and bathrooms.

*Your predictions are useless garbage, Sil. *You insisted that Trump wouldn't be elected because of his violation of your compulsive obsession with LGBT issues that the public doesn't share.  *You were wrong. *And now you're making the *exact* same predictions regarding democrats for not towing your exact same compulsive obsession with LGBT folks that the public doesn't share.

Laughing....but this time its different? *Nah, your predictions are still meaningless garbage *as they are *always* a projection of yourself and your desires. And are never based on the evidence of the intent and priorities of the people.


----------



## Silhouette

jc456 said:


> just cause someone likes to wear a dress doesn't make that someone a woman.  *please understand biology is what it is.  dick man, vagina women*.  don't have one or the other your not that gender.  kapeesh?



Like our forefathers said...."We hold these truths to be self-evident....."


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cause someone likes to wear a dress doesn't make that someone a woman.  *please understand biology is what it is.  dick man, vagina women*.  don't have one or the other your not that gender.  kapeesh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like our forefathers said...."We hold these truths to be self-evident....."
Click to expand...


You don't even know what gender identity is, Sil. You're literally arguing your own ignorance, insisting that because you refuse to learn what gender identity is.....it must not exist.

Sorry, Sil....but we don't base our laws or policies any more on your willful ignorance than we do your imagination. 

Target still allows trans folks to use the bathroom of their choice. As does Trump tower. With public support growing


----------



## Silhouette

^^


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^



Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.

Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.

Ignore as you will. It won't matter.


----------



## SmokeALib

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  Nobody wants wants these sick sexual perverts in the same bathrooms as our 10 year old daughters. All you sickos continue to go to target and share bathrooms. We will stay away.


----------



## Skylar

SmokeALib said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Nobody wants wants these sick sexual perverts in the same bathrooms as our 10 year old daughters. All you sickos continue to go to target and share bathrooms. We will stay away.
Click to expand...


Even Trump Tower allows transgender folks to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Trans women are just going to the bathroom. And about half the nation supports them, opposing transbathroom laws that restrict their access. 

And that number is growing.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> vv





Skylar said:


> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.





SmokeALib said:


> Bullshit.  Nobody wants wants these sick sexual perverts in the same bathrooms as our 10 year old daughters. All you sickos continue to go to target and share bathrooms. We will stay away.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> vv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Nobody wants wants these sick sexual perverts in the same bathrooms as our 10 year old daughters. All you sickos continue to go to target and share bathrooms. We will stay away.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Smiling.....you'll have to stay away from Trump Tower as well. As trans folks are welcome to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity there too.


----------



## hunarcy

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
Click to expand...



How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network


----------



## Skylar

hunarcy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
Click to expand...


Target Stock Plummets After One Million People Boycott Stores?

The stock price was back up 3 months later. And had far more to do with earning reports than it did the 'boycott'.


----------



## Silhouette

So did everyone get that?  The dems need to promote men in women's/girls showers and locker rooms, and abusing children in the tranny frankenstein project linked in my signature.  Should be the perfect "non-radar" platform for them to warm the hearts of their middle bloc in election year 2018.

Skylar says those platforms don't even register on dinner table conversations in the Rust Belt.  So, follow his good advice dems!


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cause someone likes to wear a dress doesn't make that someone a woman.  *please understand biology is what it is.  dick man, vagina women*.  don't have one or the other your not that gender.  kapeesh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like our forefathers said...."We hold these truths to be self-evident....."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what gender identity is, Sil. You're literally arguing your own ignorance, insisting that because you refuse to learn what gender identity is.....it must not exist.
> 
> Sorry, Sil....but we don't base our laws or policies any more on your willful ignorance than we do your imagination.
> 
> Target still allows trans folks to use the bathroom of their choice. As does Trump tower. With public support growing
Click to expand...

sure we do, dick=man, vagina=woman.  Now what is it you think are other choices?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Nobody wants wants these sick sexual perverts in the same bathrooms as our 10 year old daughters. All you sickos continue to go to target and share bathrooms. We will stay away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Trump Tower allows transgender folks to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Trans women are just going to the bathroom. And about half the nation supports them, opposing transbathroom laws that restrict their access.
> 
> And that number is growing.
Click to expand...

nothing that is a trans woman. nothing.  there is dick=man and vagina=woman.  trans doesn't qualify as a gender.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
Click to expand...

nope.  I dare them.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope.  I dare them.
Click to expand...


They do every day. In the Trump Tower. In Target. In a myriad of other retailers, colleges and public buildings. 

But keep those eyes screwed shut. It won't matter.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope.  I dare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do every day. In the Trump Tower. In Target. In a myriad of other retailers, colleges and public buildings.
> 
> But keep those eyes screwed shut. It won't matter.
Click to expand...

you have no evidence screw loose dude.


----------



## Seawytch

hunarcy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
Click to expand...


Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
Click to expand...

I don't shop there. haven't for over a year now.  fk them.  what good business. LOL


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope.  I dare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do every day. In the Trump Tower. In Target. In a myriad of other retailers, colleges and public buildings.
> 
> But keep those eyes screwed shut. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no evidence screw loose dude.
Click to expand...


If no trans women are using the bathrooms at Target.....then what are you hapless souls shitting your panties about?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope.  I dare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do every day. In the Trump Tower. In Target. In a myriad of other retailers, colleges and public buildings.
> 
> But keep those eyes screwed shut. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no evidence screw loose dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If no trans women are using the bathrooms at Target.....then what are you hapless souls shitting your panties about?
Click to expand...

you said trump towers.  are you confused? Target is shit. I don't shop there any longer.  bad bathroom policies.


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing....sticks and stones, Sil.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans folks can use the bathroom of their gender identity through much of your state. And target. And most retails. With public support growing.
> 
> Ignore as you will. It won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> nope.  I dare them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do every day. In the Trump Tower. In Target. In a myriad of other retailers, colleges and public buildings.
> 
> But keep those eyes screwed shut. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have no evidence screw loose dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If no trans women are using the bathrooms at Target.....then what are you hapless souls shitting your panties about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said trump towers.  are you confused? Target is shit. I don't shop there any longer.  bad bathroom policies.
Click to expand...


Yes, Trump Tower

Caitlyn Jenner takes Donald Trump up on bathroom offer - CNNPolitics


----------



## hunarcy

Seawytch said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
Click to expand...


LOL!  You claimed he was misinformed.  I posted a story that showed that he was not.  I don't blame you for ignoring that.  But, don't think it doesn't affect your credibility.


----------



## SmokeALib

Seawytch said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
Click to expand...

Everybody knows Target welcomes sexual perverts.


----------



## Seawytch

hunarcy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You claimed he was misinformed.  I posted a story that showed that he was not.  I don't blame you for ignoring that.  But, don't think it doesn't affect your credibility.
Click to expand...


And I posted one that says differently. Regardless of which is the more true story, their inclusive policy *did not change* and they are doing fine financially.


----------



## Seawytch

SmokeALib said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor puppy...almost as confused as Doddering Donnie himself. THIS is a trans man (that YOU want in the women's restroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reality? The reality that Target didn't change their policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody knows Target welcomes sexual perverts.
Click to expand...


Not anymore...Republicans won't shop there.


----------



## hunarcy

Seawytch said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wytchy..._more_ confused than Nancy Pelosi (who is suffering from severe dementia).
> 
> For starters sweetie - that first picture (assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *woman*. She did not have her chromosomes altered simply because _she_ took steroids.
> 
> The second picture (again assuming you’re not lying) is a trans *man*. He did not have his chromosomes altered simply because _he_ took estrogen.
> 
> And - as I’ve stated many times - neither of those severely mentally disturbed creatures could exist if physicians hadn’t violated their Hippocratic Oath out of fear of the Gaystapo.
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what Target did with their policy, but I do know this much - the American people certainly changed Target’s balance sheets. Their stock has plummeted, they’ve had to close stores, etc. But that’s what happens when you cater to unemployed parasites over producers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You claimed he was misinformed.  I posted a story that showed that he was not.  I don't blame you for ignoring that.  But, don't think it doesn't affect your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I posted one that says differently. Regardless of which is the more true story, their inclusive policy *did not change* and they are doing fine financially.
Click to expand...


Your "source" is snopes, not an actual news source.  As I said, your credibility suffers.  As far as their "doing fine financially",  you might look at this:
The Level to Watch Ahead of Target Earnings


----------



## Seawytch

hunarcy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were misinformed as usual...
> 
> Did Target's Stock 'Crash' Due to Their Transgender Bathroom Policy?'
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You claimed he was misinformed.  I posted a story that showed that he was not.  I don't blame you for ignoring that.  But, don't think it doesn't affect your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I posted one that says differently. Regardless of which is the more true story, their inclusive policy *did not change* and they are doing fine financially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "source" is snopes, not an actual news source.  As I said, your credibility suffers.  As far as their "doing fine financially",  you might look at this:
> The Level to Watch Ahead of Target Earnings
Click to expand...



Your source wasn't an actual news source either, Genius. 

Target's problems have nothing to do with their bathroom policy...that they _have not altered_. Which was my point in the first place after some douche said they did.


----------



## hunarcy

Seawytch said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Target's Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - Cabot Wealth Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  You claimed he was misinformed.  I posted a story that showed that he was not.  I don't blame you for ignoring that.  But, don't think it doesn't affect your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I posted one that says differently. Regardless of which is the more true story, their inclusive policy *did not change* and they are doing fine financially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "source" is snopes, not an actual news source.  As I said, your credibility suffers.  As far as their "doing fine financially",  you might look at this:
> The Level to Watch Ahead of Target Earnings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your source wasn't an actual news source either, Genius.
> 
> Target's problems have nothing to do with their bathroom policy...that they _have not altered_. Which was my point in the first place after some douche said they did.
Click to expand...


Mine was a financial analyst article.  And, I don't claim to be a Genius, though I'm clearly smarter than you.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows Target welcomes sexual perverts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore...Republicans won't shop there.
Click to expand...

So you admit that the sexual deviant, mentally disturbed left _targets_ (pun intended) Republicans? You’re openly admitting that sexual perverts refuse to go there now that Republicans won’t shop there.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Target - still in business, still has inclusive bathrooms and their stock is fine. Now what?


Seawytch - still in denial, still lying, still supporting a bat-shit crazy ideology. Now what?


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> Target Stock Plummets After One Million People Boycott Stores?
> 
> The stock price was back up 3 months later. *And had far more to do with earning reports* than it did the 'boycott'.


And why do you think the “earnings report” was so poor? 

(Psst...genius...more than half of the entire nation refuses to shop there)

I never cease to marvel at how ignorant the left is about business and basic economics.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows Target welcomes sexual perverts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore...Republicans won't shop there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that the sexual deviant, mentally disturbed left _targets_ (pun intended) Republicans? You’re openly admitting that sexual perverts refuse to go there now that Republicans won’t shop there.
Click to expand...

Nice mental gymnastics. The inner workings of your brain could probably keep psychologists busy for decades. 

I'll see if a blunt statement can wend its way through the muck...Republicans ARE the sexual predators, not Trans people.


----------



## Silhouette

Seawytch said:


> Nice mental gymnastics. The inner workings of your brain could probably keep psychologists busy for decades.
> 
> I'll see if a blunt statement can wend its way through the muck...Republicans ARE the sexual predators, not Trans people.



So forcing women to tolerate deranged men in their showers and restrooms is good policy for democrats?  See, the difference is that the democrat party has promoted this practice as a platform.  Republicans have never promoted being sexual predators as a platform.  You're being very bigoted and predatory all at the same time.  You're judging the entire republican party based on some rotten behavior by a few individuals.  It would be the same as saying "all blacks are thieves" just because some of them are in prison for stealing.  Shame on you.

If the NAACP adopted stealing as iconic of the black race in general, THAT would be the equivalent of what the democrats are doing making policy of forcing women to tolerate deranged men in their showers, restrooms and locker rooms.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mental gymnastics. The inner workings of your brain could probably keep psychologists busy for decades.
> 
> I'll see if a blunt statement can wend its way through the muck...Republicans ARE the sexual predators, not Trans people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So forcing women to tolerate deranged men in their showers and restrooms is good policy for democrats?  See, the difference is that the democrat party has promoted this practice as a platform.  Republicans have never promoted being sexual predators as a platform.  You're being very bigoted and predatory all at the same time.  You're judging the entire republican party based on some rotten behavior by a few individuals.  It would be the same as saying "all blacks are thieves" just because some of them are in prison for stealing.  Shame on you.
> 
> If the NAACP adopted stealing as iconic of the black race in general, THAT would be the equivalent of what the democrats are doing making policy of forcing women to tolerate deranged men in their showers, restrooms and locker rooms.
Click to expand...


Again, you're offering us your useless political predictions based on your personal obsessions.

Remember when you insisted that Trump couldn't be elected because of his pro-LGBT stances, including allowing transwomen to use the ladies room in Trump tower? 

*Your predictions are garbage* for one simple reason: Your compulsive obsessions are not the electorates.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar, you did not address the content of my post at all.  Furthermore, you went straight to ad hominem.  Either stay on the topic, speak to the topic, or get banned like I was for far less.  Why they continue to allow you to post as you do is beyond mystery.  It's favoritism.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar, you did not address the content of my post at all.  Furthermore, you went straight to ad hominem.  Either stay on the topic, speak to the topic, or get banned like I was for far less.  Why they continue to allow you to post as you do is beyond mystery.  It's favoritism.



You were talking about what would be good for democrats politically. *Your political predictions are demonstrably garbage. *As the source of your predictions is your you, I'm offering evidence that impeaches your source, demonstrating its uselessness. 

As your source insisted that Trump couldn't win because of his support of Trans issues. But now you're insisting that the democrats can't win because of their support of trans issues.

Your source sucks at political predictions.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Skylar, you did not address the content of my post at all.  Furthermore, you went straight to ad hominem.  Either stay on the topic, speak to the topic, or get banned like I was for far less.  Why they continue to allow you to post as you do is beyond mystery.  It's favoritism.





Skylar said:


> You were talking about what would be good for democrats politically. *Your political predictions are demonstrably garbage. *



That's a little better.  Now let's test one of my predictions:  I predict that if you advise the DNC to promote men in women's bathrooms as a platform issue in 2018, the dems will lose bitterly.

Anyone want to place bets?  Skylar or me?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar, you did not address the content of my post at all.  Furthermore, you went straight to ad hominem.  Either stay on the topic, speak to the topic, or get banned like I was for far less.  Why they continue to allow you to post as you do is beyond mystery.  It's favoritism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were talking about what would be good for democrats politically. *Your political predictions are demonstrably garbage. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a little better.  Now let's test one of my predictions:  I predict that if you advise the DNC to promote men in women's bathrooms as a platform issue in 2018, the dems will lose bitterly.
> 
> Anyone want to place bets?  Skylar or me?
Click to expand...


I predict that your predictions are liquid garbage. As demonstrated by history.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> I predict that your predictions are liquid garbage. As demonstrated by history.



Well there's only one way to find out.  Have a visible group of democrats enact laws that force women to share more and more of their intimate hygiene areas with deranged men (aka "trannys"), and well see how the dems do this Fall.....OK?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your predictions are liquid garbage. As demonstrated by history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's only one way to find out.  Have a visible group of democrats enact laws that force women to share more and more of their intimate hygiene areas with deranged men (aka "trannys"), and well see how the dems do this Fall.....OK?
Click to expand...


Oh, we've already weighed and measured your predictions. You insisted Trump could not be elected based on his support of Trans rights.

Trump won.

Your predictions are garbage, Sil. Pure, meaningless garbage. Just as your legal predictions are garbage. In both instances for the exact same reason.

_You keep using your imagination as evidence._


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> _You keep using your imagination as evidence._


Yet I am the one providing links and quotes, while you do not....


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You keep using your imagination as evidence._
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I am the one providing links and quotes, while you do not....
Click to expand...


Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *

All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.

I choose not to ignore what you do.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.



You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.  Nor are you allowed to call any person who objects to deranged men in women's hygiene areas "haters".  You will have to select new terms for those with legitimate opposing views to your frankly bizarre stances on those topics.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
Click to expand...


Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center. 



> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court



See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.


----------



## Silhouette

Well then there you go.  Tell middle dem voters that if they object to deranged males in their daughter's, wive's or mother's bathrooms, showers and locker rooms, they are "haters".  See where that gets the dem vote in 2018.  Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Well then there you go.  Tell middle dem voters that if they object to deranged males in their daughter's, wive's or mother's bathrooms, showers and locker rooms, they are "haters".  See where that gets the dem vote in 2018.  Put your money where your mouth is.



Laughing....like you 'told voters' that Trump wasn't going to win the election because of his support of trans issues?

Sorry, Sil....but your political predictions are meaningless garbage. You keep projecting your imagination and your own personal obsessions onto the electorate. Just like you make the same empty projections onto the law.

Which is why your predictions are useless.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows Target welcomes sexual perverts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore...Republicans won't shop there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that the sexual deviant, mentally disturbed left _targets_ (pun intended) Republicans? You’re openly admitting that sexual perverts refuse to go there now that Republicans won’t shop there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice mental gymnastics. The inner workings of your brain could probably keep psychologists busy for decades.
> 
> I'll see if a blunt statement can wend its way through the muck...Republicans ARE the sexual predators, not Trans people.
Click to expand...

no republican I know wanting to go into women's bathrooms.  hmmmmmm seems you  be confused.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Nice mental gymnastics. The inner workings of your brain could probably keep psychologists busy for decades.


Hey...I’m not the one suffering from “gender _confusion_”. Only your side of the aisle gets “confused” when their are only two options (and looking down immediately eliminates one).


Seawytch said:


> I'll see if a blunt statement can wend its way through the muck...Republicans ARE the sexual predators, not Trans people.


Republicans aren’t the ones trying to invade the facilities of the opposite sex, buttercup. Bill Clinton - serial sexual predator - was not a Republican. The rapists at Occupy Wall Street rallies were not Republicans, buttercup.

How long can you deny reality?


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> I predict that your predictions are liquid garbage. As demonstrated by history.


Uh...history shows that Silhouette is 100% correct. 

(Psst...who is sitting in the Oval Office this evening, snowflake?)


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> You insisted Trump could not be elected based on his support of Trans rights.
> 
> Trump won.


Yeah...um...*President Trump* immediately overturned Barack Insane Obama’s illegal/unconstitutional federal bathroom law, snowflake.

Literally the only thing you’ve gotten right in this entire thread so far is “Trump won”.


----------



## P@triot

Skylar said:


> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
Click to expand...

This is exactly how the mess got started. People with medical careers were deathly afraid of losing their careers by being labeled “homophobes” or “hate groups” by radicalized asswipes simply for telling the truth.

Your bat-shit crazy left-wing looney toons accusations doesn’t change the fact that the American College of Pediatricians is *not* a “hate group”.

I have an entire thread dedicated to the left ignoring science. Skylar is proving that thread 100% accurate right here in this thread.


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your predictions are liquid garbage. As demonstrated by history.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...history shows that Silhouette is 100% correct.
> 
> (Psst...who is sitting in the Oval Office this evening, snowflake?)
Click to expand...

Well, maybe not 100% correct.  But I'm right about this one.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict that your predictions are liquid garbage. As demonstrated by history.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...history shows that Silhouette is 100% correct.
> 
> (Psst...who is sitting in the Oval Office this evening, snowflake?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, maybe not 100% correct.  But I'm right about this one.
Click to expand...

I meant 100% correct about THIS! That’s what history has shown. The Dumbocrats got their asses kicked when they started their gender nonsense.


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not 100% correct.  But I'm right about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant 100% correct about THIS! That’s what history has shown. The Dumbocrats got their asses kicked when they started their gender nonsense.
Click to expand...


Yes, very true.  I was astounded when Obama did that order mid-election 2016 about the schools.  Just utterly jaw on the ground.  It killed them.  To me it almost seemed like a deliberate attack of Obama on Hillary's chances and all the other down-ticket dems.  I want to think it was deliberate because if it was an oversight, it shows that the dems are so utterly out of touch with reality that it would be frankly dangerous to let them govern on any issue.  It really was a "we just don't give a fuck what 99% of people think, we're doing this anyway".  Which boiled down further is equal to a declaration of kingship, oligarchy or outright fascist rule.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> I want to think it was deliberate because if it was an oversight, it shows that the dems are so utterly out of touch with reality that it would be frankly dangerous to let them govern on any issue.


Well that _is_ the unfortunate case. The party has become so radicalized and unhinged that they are completely out of touch with reality and it is extremely dangerous to let them govern. Hence the reason that Republicans are in total control coast-to-coast.

Look at their “leaders”. Nancy Pelosi. Dianne Feinstein. Debbie Wasserman Schultz. Not a reasonable, rational, logical person among them.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not 100% correct.  But I'm right about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant 100% correct about THIS! That’s what history has shown. The Dumbocrats got their asses kicked when they started their gender nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, very true.  I was astounded when Obama did that order mid-election 2016 about the schools.  Just utterly jaw on the ground.  It killed them.  To me it almost seemed like a deliberate attack of Obama on Hillary's chances and all the other down-ticket dems.  I want to think it was deliberate because if it was an oversight, it shows that the dems are so utterly out of touch with reality that it would be frankly dangerous to let them govern on any issue.  It really was a "we just don't give a fuck what 99% of people think, we're doing this anyway".  Which boiled down further is equal to a declaration of kingship, oligarchy or outright fascist rule.
Click to expand...


Again, Sil......you don't know what you're talking about. You said over and over, up until the day of the election that Trump couldn't win because of his support of LGBT issues. You assured us that his support made him unelectable because he would allow trans women to use the bathroom in Trump Tower.

You were wrong. You don't speak for 99% of people. You're making the same stupid mistake you always make: you are citing your imagination as fact. 

It never is. Your political predictions are like your legal predictions: a record of perfect, laughable failure.


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insisted Trump could not be elected based on his support of Trans rights.
> 
> Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...um...*President Trump* immediately overturned Barack Insane Obama’s illegal/unconstitutional federal bathroom law, snowflake.
> 
> Literally the only thing you’ve gotten right in this entire thread so far is “Trump won”.
Click to expand...

I still can't believe Obama did that in 2016. Still feels like he was out to sabotage his fellow dems.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insisted Trump could not be elected based on his support of Trans rights.
> 
> Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...um...*President Trump* immediately overturned Barack Insane Obama’s illegal/unconstitutional federal bathroom law, snowflake.
> 
> Literally the only thing you’ve gotten right in this entire thread so far is “Trump won”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still can't believe Obama did that in 2016. Still feels like he was out to sabotage his fellow dems.
Click to expand...


I still can't believe you think your political predictions are anything more than useless garbage. 

You told us that Trump couldn't be elected in 2016 because of support for trans rights. 

Now you're telling us that dems can't be elected in 2018 because of support for trans rights.

Smiling.......but this time you mean it?


----------



## Rigby5

When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.


----------



## Skylar

Rigby5 said:


> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.



Exactly. The whole premise of the thread is gibberish. As folks are peeing in private stalls. The only way another woman would see a trans woman's genitals....would be looking under the stall door and up between the other woman's legs. 

And *that* is the person I am worried about. Not the trans woman just trying to pee.


----------



## Rigby5

Here is a picture of a person born looking like a woman.  The way they are now, which bathroom would cause the least concern to others?


----------



## Silhouette

Rigby5 said:


> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.


Are there private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?

The issue isn't much of bearded women wanting to use communal naked areas with men.  It's an issue of the male wanting into the weaker sex naked areas. It's an issue of their feeling vulnerable because they are weaker.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are their private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
Click to expand...


There are in the Target bathrooms. And yet you shit your panties, babbling about molestation and lesbian overlords.

And no, you don't know how legal precedent works. As you demonstrated for us with your useless pseudo-legal ramblings about Windsor, Obergefell and the 'infancy doctrine'.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are their private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
Click to expand...




Skylar said:


> There are in the Target bathrooms.



Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal shower down at the community pool ladies' room?  Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal showers at the local gym ladies' room?  Are there private walkways between the disrobing areas and these communal cleaning stations? 

No.  So shut the fuck up.  This isn't JUST about bathrooms at Target.  Insulting readers by insinuating it will remain limited to just there is beyond dishonest.  It's predatory.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are their private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are in the Target bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal shower down at the community pool ladies' room?  Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal showers at the local gym ladies' room?  Are there private walkways between the disrobing areas and these communal cleaning stations?
> 
> No.  So shut the fuck up.  This isn't JUST about bathrooms at Target.  Insulting readers by insinuating it will remain limited to just there is beyond dishonest.  It's predatory.
Click to expand...


Again, if you limited your objections to the locker rooms, you could make that point.

But you don't. *You oppose allowing trans women to use bathrooms even with private stalls. *And what woman 'disrobes' in a public bathroom before entering the stall?

Sorry, Sil......but you've already overplayed your hand.


----------



## Silhouette

The one who overplays his hand accuses the sane of "overplaying their hand".. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are their private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
Click to expand...




Skylar said:


> There are in the Target bathrooms.





Silhouette said:


> Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal shower down at the community pool ladies' room?  Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal showers at the local gym ladies' room?  Are there private walkways between the disrobing areas and these communal cleaning stations?
> 
> No.  So shut the fuck up.  This isn't JUST about bathrooms at Target.  Insulting readers by insinuating it will remain limited to just there is beyond dishonest.  It's predatory.





Skylar said:


> Again, if you limited your objections to the locker rooms, you could make that point.
> 
> But you don't. *You oppose allowing trans women to use bathrooms even with private stalls. *


We understand where your cult's shoehorn legal-inroads go Skylar.  Do you play us for that big of fools?  If fake women are allowed in women's restrooms, then fake women are allowed ANYWHERE real actual women are sequestered.  

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are their private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are in the Target bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal shower down at the community pool ladies' room?  Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal showers at the local gym ladies' room?  Are there private walkways between the disrobing areas and these communal cleaning stations?
> 
> No.  So shut the fuck up.  This isn't JUST about bathrooms at Target.  Insulting readers by insinuating it will remain limited to just there is beyond dishonest.  It's predatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you limited your objections to the locker rooms, you could make that point.
> 
> But you don't. *You oppose allowing trans women to use bathrooms even with private stalls. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We understand where your cult's shoehorn legal-inroads go Skylar.  Do you play us for that big of fools?  If fake women are allowed in women's restrooms, then fake women are allowed ANYWHERE real actual women are sequestered.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


There is no 'cult', Sil. There's just LGBT folks who are trying to go to the bathroom. 

And I want you on record that your *only* opposition to trans women using public ladies room is the 'slippery slope' to locker rooms. Recognizing of course that I have pages and pages of your hysteric anti-trans rants on the matter.


----------



## Silhouette

Some of your "folks" have dicks/testicles and want in women's showers and locker rooms, bathrooms etc.  Sorry, no can do.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Some of your "folks" have dicks/testicles and want in women's showers and locker rooms, bathrooms etc.  Sorry, no can do.



Again, a transwoman just using a bathroom doesn't hurt you in the slightest.

Which is among the many reasons why the nation is slowly becoming more accepting of trans folks


----------



## Silhouette

Fake women don't get to use the ladies' room. 

Fail.


----------



## SmokeALib

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of your "folks" have dicks/testicles and want in women's showers and locker rooms, bathrooms etc.  Sorry, no can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a transwoman just using a bathroom doesn't hurt you in the slightest.
> 
> Which is among the many reasons why the nation is slowly becoming more accepting of trans folks
Click to expand...

Transwoman lol.


----------



## Rigby5

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are their private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are in the Target bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal shower down at the community pool ladies' room?  Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal showers at the local gym ladies' room?  Are there private walkways between the disrobing areas and these communal cleaning stations?
> 
> No.  So shut the fuck up.  This isn't JUST about bathrooms at Target.  Insulting readers by insinuating it will remain limited to just there is beyond dishonest.  It's predatory.
Click to expand...


You might have some points, but the reality is that there are still enough people born with a penis, who would be less disruptive or threatening in the women's bathroom.






There is no hard and fast rule, so your inflexibility is wrong I think.
If you want people to get doctors to sign off, that might be reasonable?


----------



## Silhouette

Rigby5 said:


> You might have some points, but the reality is that there are still enough people born with a penis, who would be less disruptive or threatening in the women's bathroom....There is no hard and fast rule, so your inflexibility is wrong I think.
> If you want people to get doctors to sign off, that might be reasonable?


Skinny males don't get to set a precedent for men in general in women's facilities. Sorry.  You let a self-diagnosed skinny dude with makeup in, the burly ones can't be denied. Look up the 14th Amendment when you get a minute. Fake women are fake women who come in all sizes. 

Another fail.


----------



## Silhouette

^^Hi, I have issues with being skinny as a guy.  Instead of just being OK with my size or going to a gym and eating more, I'm going to cop out and be a fake girl because at least I might get some sex that way...even though then I'll be a sexually numb castrated eunuch with a surgical gash...still male...still skinny...only maybe just a little less lonely.

...and folks, that's a MENTAL issue, not one requiring surgery.  And certainly not one who gets a carte blanche to waltz into real actual women's hygiene areas of all types.


----------



## Silhouette

SmokeALib said:


> Transwoman lol.


Yes.  The correct term is "fake woman".


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Fake women don't get to use the ladies' room.
> 
> Fail.



While trans women get to use the ladies room in every Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, many colleges, public buildings and businesses.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^Hi, I have issues with being skinny as a guy.  Instead of just being OK with my size or going to a gym and eating more, I'm going to cop out and be a fake girl because at least I might get some sex that way...even though then I'll be a sexually numb castrated eunuch with a surgical gash...still male...still skinny...only maybe just a little less lonely.
> 
> ...and folks, that's a MENTAL issue, not one requiring surgery.  And certainly not one who gets a carte blanche to waltz into real actual women's hygiene areas of all types.



Says you. The American Psychiatric Association, the American Academy of Pediatrics and the DSM say otherwise. I'm gonna go with the 100,000 doctors over you citing yourself.


----------



## SeaGal

Bruce Jenner says he's still attracted to women.  So does that make a male who identifies as a female but is physically attracted to females a heterosexual male, or a lesbian?

There's a show on TLC about a teen age boy who identifies as a girl going through the transition process.  In an ad about upcoming episodes - he now says, though he's dated boys, he is very attracted to one of his friends, another girl...and hopes she likes him too.

I walked into a men's room recently - was in a hurry and didn't pay attention to the sign by the door.  The wall held only regular sinks. All was well when I entered the stall, but when I came back out I was face to face with two very surprised men.  One of the men was a young black man, and he was shocked!  I laughed, said 'oops' and hurried out...then went into the ladies room to wash my hands.

Here's the deal from a woman's perspective - if we accept that people can change gender like underwear - then we are putting smaller, vulnerable people, mostly females, at risk of predation or harassment from_ transgender pretenders_ - socially approved wolves in bra and girdle, so to speak.

The first case of sexual harassment charges brought by a natural female against a male who identifies as a female will be a nail biter, for sure.


----------



## Skylar

SeaGal said:


> Bruce Jenner says he's still attracted to women.  So does that make a male who identifies as a female but is physically attracted to females a heterosexual male, or a lesbian?
> 
> There's a show on TLC about a teen age boy who identifies as a girl going through the transition process.  In an ad about upcoming episodes - he now says, though he's dated boys, he is very attracted to one of his friends, another girl...and hopes she likes him too.
> 
> I walked into a men's room recently - was in a hurry and didn't pay attention to the sign by the door.  The wall held only regular sinks. All was well when I entered the stall, but when I came back out I was face to face with two very surprised men.  One of the men was a young black man, and he was shocked!  I laughed, said 'oops' and hurried out...then went into the ladies room to wash my hands.
> 
> Here's the deal from a woman's perspective - if we accept that people can change gender like underwear - then we are putting smaller, vulnerable people, mostly females, at risk of predation or harassment from_ transgender pretenders_ - socially approved wolves in bra and girdle, so to speak.
> 
> The first case of sexual harassment charges brought by a natural female against a male who identifies as a female will be a nail biter, for sure.



I don't know of any underwear change that involves hormone treatments or surgery.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> I don't know of any underwear change that involves hormone treatments or surgery.


And neither I nor any medical doctors know of any hormone treatments or surgery that turns a man into a woman or vice versa.  That's why the MDs doing this malpractice make their clearly delusional patients sign a waiver that says they'll never actually be the opposite gender.


----------



## P@triot

Nice job progressives - more little girls forever damaged thanks to your support of sexual deviants (and all because _you_ get off on it at their expense).

TRANS-AGE: Pedophile Charged With Abusing 3 Girls Says He's A 9-Year-Old Trapped In Man's Body


----------



## SeaGal

Skylar said:


> I don't know of any underwear change that involves hormone treatments or surgery.



Is that the criteria then?...only after months of hormone treatments and/or surgery can a male be granted access to the ladies restroom, locker rooms and showers? That's the case in the Olympics, btw - a male can compete in female events after having hormone treatments for a certain length of time.

But you and I both know that's not the case in the real world - as it stands right now _any_ male can claim to 'feel' like a female and cannot be denied entry into a previously female only area.  The elephant in the room - there are no criteria...and _any _man can take advantage of that.  Thankfully women and children are never the targets of predators, right?


----------



## Slyhunter

Foot in the door, told you so.
Pedophile Charged With Abusing 3 Girls Says He's A 9-Year-Old Trapped In Man's Body


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rigby5 said:


> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.



Uh huh.

A MAN IN THE WOMEN'S RESTROOM AT DISNEYLAND

This chick's not real swift on the uptake, but she DID finally get the point.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
> 
> The issue isn't much of bearded women wanting to use communal naked areas with men.  It's an issue of the male wanting into the weaker sex naked areas. It's an issue of their feeling vulnerable because they are weaker.
Click to expand...


It's also very much an issue of the people who will use this leftist wailing and gnashing of teeth to prey on women and children.  Leftists simply can't wrap their brains around the fact that the tiny percentage of mentally ill people who think femaleness is a matter of "feeling" - which, by the way, I find incredibly insulting and sexist to my ACTUAL femaleness - are not the real concern here. It's the fact that we have no way of knowing who is just a nut, and who's pretending to be a nut to cause harm, until it's a problem, at which point it's too late.  We also are being told that we no longer have the protection and security of knowing that society will look out for our safety and best interests because others are too afraid to risk being targeted by the wailer and gnashers.

So much of women's safety depends on assessing and avoiding possible threats before they ever get to the point of endangering us, and now we're being mansplained by a bunch of leftist nobs how we're obligated to put that aside so we don't hurt someone's feewings.  You know how you can tell that these Y-chromosome self-mutilators aren't real women?  REAL women understand and empathize with the vulnerability other women live with every day of their lives.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rigby5 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are private stalls, gender does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Are their private stalls in women's communal showers or locker rooms?  You understand how legal precedent works, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are in the Target bathrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal shower down at the community pool ladies' room?  Are there private stalls in the locker room and communal showers at the local gym ladies' room?  Are there private walkways between the disrobing areas and these communal cleaning stations?
> 
> No.  So shut the fuck up.  This isn't JUST about bathrooms at Target.  Insulting readers by insinuating it will remain limited to just there is beyond dishonest.  It's predatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have some points, but the reality is that there are still enough people born with a penis, who would be less disruptive or threatening in the women's bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hard and fast rule, so your inflexibility is wrong I think.
> If you want people to get doctors to sign off, that might be reasonable?
Click to expand...


The reality is that there's no way of limiting what you want to JUST "less disruptive" Y-chromosome nutballs.

Unless you're a woman yourself, maybe you ought to stop telling us what we should and shouldn't feel safe and comfortable with.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

SeaGal said:


> That's the case in the Olympics, btw - a male can compete in female events after having hormone treatments for a certain length of time.



  That, of course, is another, less important area in which embracing this transgender nonsense is going to have an adverse effect.  As a matter of objective fact, one who goes through normal male puberty and into adulthood is going to develop a more robust skeletal and muscle structure than one who goes through female development.  Once one has passed through that phase,no amount of hormonal tinkering will reverse this.  a _“trans woman”_ competing in most athletic events against real women will have a significant unfair advantage.  Allowing mutilated men to compete as women will ultimately destroy any opportunities for real women to competitively participate in most sports.

  In a few cycles, look for there to be no actual women competing in most _“women's”_ categories in the Olympics, with those events being dominated by mentally-ill men.


----------



## Silhouette

They went too far. The "T" is where LGBT cult runs into a reversal of momentum. It was predictable,this reversal, if you think about it.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of any underwear change that involves hormone treatments or surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> And neither I nor any medical doctors know of any hormone treatments or surgery that turns a man into a woman or vice versa.  That's why the MDs doing this malpractice make their clearly delusional patients sign a waiver that says they'll never actually be the opposite gender.
Click to expand...

Again, Sil....you don't even know what gender identity is. Yet you pretend that in your ignorance, you're an expert on the topic and speak for all doctors and all trans people.

You're not. And you don't. The APA and its 36,000 members contradict your assessment of 'delusion'. And trans people speak for themselves. You simply don't know what you're talking about.

Which is why more and more businesses are recognizing the rights of trans people. And more and more bathrooms are open to folks based on their gender identity.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> They went too far. The "T" is where LGBT cult runs into a reversal of momentum. It was predictable,this reversal, if you think about it.



Its one year. With a half decade of increasing support before it.

As is almost always the case the trend is toward tolerance. With hate like yours aging out of our society due to the gentle attrition of age.

Young people are far more comfortable with trans folks. And they are the future. You and your bigotry is not.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Again, Sil....you don't even know what gender identity is. Yet you pretend that in your ignorance…



  You don't even know the difference between boys and girls.  That leaves you in no position to accuse anyone else of ignorance.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> They went too far. The "T" is where LGBT cult runs into a reversal of momentum. It was predictable,this reversal, if you think about it.





Skylar said:


> Its one year. With a half decade of increasing support before it.
> 
> As is almost always the case the trend is toward tolerance. *With hate like yours aging out of our society due to the gentle attrition of age.*
> 
> Young people are far more comfortable with trans folks. And they are the future. You and your bigotry is not.



Well men don't belong in women's private hygiene areas.  Sorry.  No matter what the day or time.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> They went too far. The "T" is where LGBT cult runs into a reversal of momentum. It was predictable,this reversal, if you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its one year. With a half decade of increasing support before it.
> 
> As is almost always the case the trend is toward tolerance. *With hate like yours aging out of our society due to the gentle attrition of age.*
> 
> Young people are far more comfortable with trans folks. And they are the future. You and your bigotry is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well men don't belong in women's private hygiene areas.  Sorry.  No matter what the day or time.
Click to expand...


Says you, citing yourself. And you're the same gal who gave us such insane conspiracy theories as 'gay mafioso' kill teams murdering children, the pope being blackmailed 'by the gays', and 'the gays' infiltrating Gallup polling.

Which is why we don't use you as legal standard. And why trans women have more access to the ladies room every year. Not less.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Well men don't belong in women's private hygiene areas.  Sorry.  No matter what the day or time.





Skylar said:


> Says you, citing yourself...



No.  Says me citing the 2016 election results after Obama torpedoed the dem campaigns up and down ticket by introducing a scathingly repugnant dinner table topic in the Rust Belt, mid-election:  A mandatory order under threat of punishment to force little girls in public schools to share their restrooms, locker rooms and showers with deranged boys.  

I'm citing that ^^


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well men don't belong in women's private hygiene areas.  Sorry.  No matter what the day or time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you, citing yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Says me citing the 2016 election results after Obama torpedoed the dem campaigns up and down ticket by introducing a scathingly repugnant dinner table topic in the Rust Belt, mid-election:  A mandatory order under threat of punishment to force little girls in public schools to share their restrooms, locker rooms and showers with deranged boys.
> 
> I'm citing that ^^
Click to expand...


Laughing.....you're the same soul that insisted that Trump couldn't possibly be elected because of his support of Trans issues. Yet as is your way, you were laughably, ineptly, comically wrong. Your election predictions are simply liquid garbage. You have no insight into what's motivating the electorate.

Again, Sil....you make the same mistake over and over. You keep projecting your imagination, your personal obsessions, your own insane conspiracy theories as the beliefs of everyone *else*. And that madness is just yours.


----------



## Silhouette

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Sil....you don't even know what gender identity is. Yet you pretend that in your ignorance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know the difference between boys and girls.  That leaves you in no position to accuse anyone else of ignorance.
Click to expand...

Sklyar and the LGBT cult at large believe their semantics will carry the project over the finish line: putting women and children at risk in their private hygiene areas like bathrooms, showers and locker rooms.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Sil....you don't even know what gender identity is. Yet you pretend that in your ignorance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know the difference between boys and girls.  That leaves you in no position to accuse anyone else of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sklyar and the LGBT cult at large believe their semantics will carry the project over the finish line: putting women and children at risk in their private hygiene areas like bathrooms, showers and locker rooms.
Click to expand...


Again, trans women are just going to the bathroom. There's a reason why Target, Macy's and a variety of other businesses invited them to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity; because your fear mongering is just generic anti-LGBT bigotry.


----------



## Silhouette

Women fearing for their safety aren't bigots.  If you keep saying that, more and more people will leave the democrat party from nausea re association.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Women fearing for their safety aren't bigots.  If you keep saying that, more and more people will leave the democrat party from nausea re association.



A trans woman using the bathroom isn't a threat to your safety, SIl. You've imagined it.

And you're a raving anti-LGBT bigot. Tell us more about 'lesbian overlords', how the pope was 'blackmailed by the gays', how 'gay mafioso' kill teams murder children to garner support for LBGT issues, or how Gallup polling was infiltrated 'by the gays'.

Sorry, Sil....but neither your insane anti-gay conspiracy theories or your naked bigotry make a transwoman using the bathroom a threat to anything but a piece of toilet paper.


----------



## Silhouette

Who defines "trans woman" for the reason of legal entry into a woman's bathroom?  Oh right, it's the subjective diagnosis of the male.  Males don't belong in women's hygiene areas ever, for any reason.  Period.  Voters will speak on this.  So keep it up.  Saves the GOP lots and lots of work.


----------



## ph3iron

SmokeALib said:


> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.


Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
Wonder why?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Who defines "trans woman" for the reason of legal entry into a woman's bathroom?   Oh right, it's the subjective diagnosis of the male.  Males don't belong in women's hygiene areas ever, for any reason.  Period.  Voters will speak on this.  So keep it up.  Saves the GOP lots and lots of work.



Says you, pretending you speak for all trans people. Again, SIl.....you don't even know what gender identity is. Yet you pretend in your ignorance that you get to lecture everyone on it?

Smiling.....um, no. I'll take the APA, the AAP, the DSM, and trans people on their own gender identity over you pretending to speak for all of them.

As would Target, Macy's and a variety of other businesses.


----------



## Silhouette

ph3iron said:


> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?



Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
Click to expand...


Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.

Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.


----------



## Jroc

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
Click to expand...



There is no such thing a "trans women" you're either male or female unless you're some kind of hermaphrodite


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
Click to expand...

you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
Click to expand...

what is that?  please explain what a tran is? where in biology do we find that person?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is that?  please explain what a tran is? where in biology do we find that person?
Click to expand...


If you don't even know what trans is, you're clearly not informed enough to comment intelligently on this thread.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
Click to expand...


And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is that?  please explain what a tran is? where in biology do we find that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't even know what trans is, you're clearly not informed enough to comment intelligently on this thread.
Click to expand...

tell us.  you can't tell us what it is?  is it biological?


----------



## Skylar

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing a "trans women" you're either male or female unless you're some kind of hermaphrodite
Click to expand...


Says you, citing yourself. I'll go with the APA and trans people on their own gender identity over you pretending to speak for them.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is that?  please explain what a tran is? where in biology do we find that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't even know what trans is, you're clearly not informed enough to comment intelligently on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us.  you can't tell us what it is?  is it biological?
Click to expand...


Look it up. Then comment on the thread. As so far you're not equipped with sufficient information to contribute meaningfully.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
Click to expand...

don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.


----------



## Jroc

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
Click to expand...



Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is that?  please explain what a tran is? where in biology do we find that person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't even know what trans is, you're clearly not informed enough to comment intelligently on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell us.  you can't tell us what it is?  is it biological?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up. Then comment on the thread. As so far you're not equipped with sufficient information to contribute meaningfully.
Click to expand...

men in women restrooms is challenged and will  be challenged.  target is affected by its policy.  fk them. fk anyone who thinks men belong in women's restrooms.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
Click to expand...

Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.


----------



## jc456

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
Click to expand...

he can't wait to pee in a woman's restroom.  his childhood dream


----------



## Jroc

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's even stranger than that?  People against pussy-grabbers who insist deranged men must share intimate (naked) communal showers, locker rooms and restrooms with vulnerable women.  How's that for irony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a trans woman in a stall is just going to the bathroom. There's nothing particularly strange about that. It happens thousands of times a day.
> 
> Your compulsive obsession with trans women going to the bathroom? That's just bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing a "trans women" you're either male or female unless you're some kind of hermaphrodite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing yourself. I'll go with the APA and trans people on their own gender identity over you pretending to speak for them.
Click to expand...



I speak for realty not fantasy


----------



## Skylar

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and quotes to 60 member right wing *hate groups. *
> 
> All while ignoring the APA with its 36,000 members, the American Academy of Pediatrics and its 64,000 member, the DSM5, and your own laughable record of failure in predicting legal and political outcomes.
> 
> I choose not to ignore what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
Click to expand...


Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
Click to expand...

no such word in my vocabulary.  man and woman, that's it.  men peeing in women's restrooms should all be arrested and charged. I have my own narrative fk.


----------



## Jroc

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
Click to expand...

In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## Skylar

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
Click to expand...


In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...


Yup


----------



## jc456

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
Click to expand...

it is what he thinks.  he thinks that thinking you are makes it you are.  I want to know where he took biology.  they should close that school


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
Click to expand...

in my world a man has a dick and a woman a vagina.  now tell me what you call yours?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
Click to expand...

nope all day everyday.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no such word in my vocabulary.  man and woman, that's it.  men peeing in women's restrooms should all be arrested and charged. I have my own narrative fk.
Click to expand...


Then your vocabulary renders you unable to contribute meaningfully to this conversation. 

Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and an increasing number of businesses..... while you tell yourself 'your narrative'. And you'll do nothing.


----------



## Jroc

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed to call professionals with positions in absolute irrefutable fact "hate groups" when they are acting on those facts to protect children from child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is an anti-LGBT hate group founded in 2002.
> 
> Meet the Anti-LGBT Hate Group that Filed an Amicus Brief with the Alabama Supreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
Click to expand...



if a man dresses like a women and uses the urinal is a man or a women?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope all day everyday.
Click to expand...


Transwomen use the ladies room every day. Pretend otherwise. It won't matter.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no such word in my vocabulary.  man and woman, that's it.  men peeing in women's restrooms should all be arrested and charged. I have my own narrative fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your vocabulary renders you unable to contribute meaningfully to this conversation.
> 
> Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and an increasing number of businesses..... while you tell yourself 'your narrative'. And you'll do nothing.
Click to expand...

nope, I have my own narrative and men have dicks and women vaginas.  All biology follows my narrative.  I've asked you to explain what you call yours.  why can't you?


----------



## Skylar

Jroc said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can call the 60 member right wing anti-LGBT 'American College of Pediatricians' a hate group. They're rabidly anti-LGBT. They're also designated as much by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
> 
> See how that works? So much for your babble about what I'm 'allowed' to do.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if a man dresses like a women and uses the urinal is a man or a women?
Click to expand...


You don't even know what gender identity is.......but presume to lecture trans people on their own gender identity?

Laughing....how's that working out for you?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope all day everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen use the ladies room every day. Pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
Click to expand...

LOL, not anywhere I go poor person.  again, men have dicks women vaginas, what do you call yours?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no such word in my vocabulary.  man and woman, that's it.  men peeing in women's restrooms should all be arrested and charged. I have my own narrative fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your vocabulary renders you unable to contribute meaningfully to this conversation.
> 
> Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and an increasing number of businesses..... while you tell yourself 'your narrative'. And you'll do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, I have my own narrative and men have dicks and women vaginas.  All biology follows my narrative.  I've asked you to explain what you call yours.  why can't you?
Click to expand...


Enjoy your narrative and trans women will enjoy the ladies room.

Laughing....pretend otherwise. It won't matter.


----------



## Jroc

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope all day everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen use the ladies room every day. Pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
Click to expand...



if a man uses the women's restroom does that make him a women?...its just so confusing


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope all day everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen use the ladies room every day. Pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
Click to expand...


*I saw one going into the women's restroom the other day, but he was not fooling anyone.


 *


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if a man dresses like a women and uses the urinal is a man or a women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what gender identity is.......but presume to lecture trans people on their own gender identity?
> 
> Laughing....how's that working out for you?
Click to expand...

I don't because there is no such thing.  there is gender, man has a dick and woman a vagina now explain what you call yours.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no such word in my vocabulary.  man and woman, that's it.  men peeing in women's restrooms should all be arrested and charged. I have my own narrative fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your vocabulary renders you unable to contribute meaningfully to this conversation.
> 
> Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and an increasing number of businesses..... while you tell yourself 'your narrative'. And you'll do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, I have my own narrative and men have dicks and women vaginas.  All biology follows my narrative.  I've asked you to explain what you call yours.  why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your narrative and trans women will enjoy the ladies room.
> 
> Laughing....pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
Click to expand...

it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina?  I've been waiting.


----------



## Jroc

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope all day everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen use the ladies room every day. Pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I saw one going into the women's restroom the other day, but he was not fooling anyone.
> View attachment 173957 *
Click to expand...



What the hell happened to John Travolta?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if a man dresses like a women and uses the urinal is a man or a women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what gender identity is.......but presume to lecture trans people on their own gender identity?
> 
> Laughing....how's that working out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't because there is no such thing.  there is gender, man has a dick and woman a vagina now explain what you call yours.
Click to expand...


Says you, citing yourself. Why would a trans person care what you tell yourself about *their* gender identity?

Laughing....you don't even know what trans is.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> no such word in my vocabulary.  man and woman, that's it.  men peeing in women's restrooms should all be arrested and charged. I have my own narrative fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your vocabulary renders you unable to contribute meaningfully to this conversation.
> 
> Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and an increasing number of businesses..... while you tell yourself 'your narrative'. And you'll do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, I have my own narrative and men have dicks and women vaginas.  All biology follows my narrative.  I've asked you to explain what you call yours.  why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your narrative and trans women will enjoy the ladies room.
> 
> Laughing....pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina?  I've been waiting.
Click to expand...


Sure it does. Every day.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big corporations think catering to the nutter crowd will help you liberal nutjobs like them better...I see its working in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.....businesses are increasingly welcoming their trans customers to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if a man dresses like a women and uses the urinal is a man or a women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what gender identity is.......but presume to lecture trans people on their own gender identity?
> 
> Laughing....how's that working out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't because there is no such thing.  there is gender, man has a dick and woman a vagina now explain what you call yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing yourself. Why would a trans person care what you tell yourself about *their* gender identity?
> 
> Laughing....you don't even know what trans is.
Click to expand...

ahhh still can't give me that third option of dick, vagina and ...... waiting.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no such word in my vocabulary.  man and woman, that's it.  men peeing in women's restrooms should all be arrested and charged. I have my own narrative fk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then your vocabulary renders you unable to contribute meaningfully to this conversation.
> 
> Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and an increasing number of businesses..... while you tell yourself 'your narrative'. And you'll do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, I have my own narrative and men have dicks and women vaginas.  All biology follows my narrative.  I've asked you to explain what you call yours.  why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your narrative and trans women will enjoy the ladies room.
> 
> Laughing....pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina?  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Every day.
Click to expand...

it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina? I've been waiting.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then your vocabulary renders you unable to contribute meaningfully to this conversation.
> 
> Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and an increasing number of businesses..... while you tell yourself 'your narrative'. And you'll do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, I have my own narrative and men have dicks and women vaginas.  All biology follows my narrative.  I've asked you to explain what you call yours.  why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your narrative and trans women will enjoy the ladies room.
> 
> Laughing....pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina?  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina? I've been waiting.
Click to expand...


It obviously does. 

You've 'pretended' yourself into a corner. That was easy.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, I have my own narrative and men have dicks and women vaginas.  All biology follows my narrative.  I've asked you to explain what you call yours.  why can't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your narrative and trans women will enjoy the ladies room.
> 
> Laughing....pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina?  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina? I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It obviously does.
> 
> You've 'pretended' yourself into a corner. That was easy.
Click to expand...

what does your made up trans use to pee?  can you tell me that?  I only know dick and vagina.  what is it your made up trans uses? perhaps you could take a picture of one of your made up human and show us.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your narrative and trans women will enjoy the ladies room.
> 
> Laughing....pretend otherwise. It won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina?  I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina? I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It obviously does.
> 
> You've 'pretended' yourself into a corner. That was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does your made up trans use to pee?  can you tell me that?  I only know dick and vagina.  what is it your made up trans uses? perhaps you could take a picture of one of your made up human and show us.
Click to expand...


Look up trans if you'd like. Or remain ignorant.

It really doesn't matter. As you're gloriously irrelevant to this entire issue.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina?  I've been waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina? I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It obviously does.
> 
> You've 'pretended' yourself into a corner. That was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does your made up trans use to pee?  can you tell me that?  I only know dick and vagina.  what is it your made up trans uses? perhaps you could take a picture of one of your made up human and show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up trans if you'd like. Or remain ignorant.
> 
> It really doesn't matter. As you're gloriously irrelevant to this entire issue.
Click to expand...

I see you don't know.  I win.  you can't describe what your made up human uses to pee.  therefore, as I stated don't exist.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. Every day.
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't happen, and again, why can't you tell me what else is out there other than a dick and vagina? I've been waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It obviously does.
> 
> You've 'pretended' yourself into a corner. That was easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does your made up trans use to pee?  can you tell me that?  I only know dick and vagina.  what is it your made up trans uses? perhaps you could take a picture of one of your made up human and show us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up trans if you'd like. Or remain ignorant.
> 
> It really doesn't matter. As you're gloriously irrelevant to this entire issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you don't know.  I win.  you can't describe what your made up human uses to pee.  therefore, as I stated don't exist.
Click to expand...


I'm unwilling to educate on what trans is. You'll need to do the research yourself. As your ignorance creates no obligation for me.

Remain ignorant. It doesn't matter. Trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity in Target, Macy's and at an increasing number of businesses.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> And you're a raving anti-LGBT bigot.



  It is not bigotry to be opposed to something that really is evil, insane, and destructive.  It's just plain common sense and common decency—traits that are entirely foreign to immoral, perverted filth such as yourself,.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> If you don't even know what trans is, you're clearly not informed enough to comment intelligently on this thread.



  Says the sick, perverted freak who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> They went too far. The "T" is where LGBT cult runs into a reversal of momentum. It was predictable,this reversal, if you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its one year. With a half decade of increasing support before it.
> 
> As is almost always the case the trend is toward tolerance. *With hate like yours aging out of our society due to the gentle attrition of age.*
> 
> Young people are far more comfortable with trans folks. And they are the future. You and your bigotry is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well men don't belong in women's private hygiene areas.  Sorry.  No matter what the day or time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing yourself. And you're the same gal who gave us such insane conspiracy theories as 'gay mafioso' kill teams murdering children, the pope being blackmailed 'by the gays', and 'the gays' infiltrating Gallup polling.
> 
> Which is why we don't use you as legal standard. And why trans women have more access to the ladies room every year. Not less.
Click to expand...


More mansplaining to the "gals" about how they should shut up and do as they're told.

Have you always been a misogynist, or has it just been since you decided that anyone could be a woman if they wished hard enough?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have the narrative at this time.  you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
Click to expand...


Have you always hated women, or only since you decided womanhood was just another club you weren't being allowed to join?


----------



## skye

I will never enter a bathroom where trannies  are present.

Never.

Shall I say more?

No


----------



## skye

Why do transgenders have a problem with bathrooms that say "Transgenders Only"

Are they ashamed of being one?

what's the problem?


----------



## Skylar

Cecilie1200 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Target, Macy's and a growing list of businesses invite trans folks to use the bathroom of that matches their gender identity.
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you always hated women, or only since you decided womanhood was just another club you weren't being allowed to join?
Click to expand...


Laughing.....so I hate women because you don't know what gender identity is?


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a raving anti-LGBT bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bigotry to be opposed to something that really is evil, insane, and destructive.  It's just plain common sense and common decency—traits that are entirely foreign to immoral, perverted filth such as yourself,.
Click to expand...


There's nothing 'evil' or 'destructive' about a trans woman using a bathroom.

You're working yourself up into a frothing lather about someone *peeing*. Take a breath. Its gonna be okay.


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> I will never enter a bathroom where trannies  are present.
> 
> Never.
> 
> Shall I say more?
> 
> No


And you know that....how?   You peeking in stalls?   That's creepy.


----------



## Silhouette

skye said:


> I will never enter a bathroom where trannies  are present.
> 
> Never.
> 
> Shall I say more?
> 
> No





bodecea said:


> And you know that....how?   You peeking in stalls?   That's creepy.


Yes because as we all know from Obergefell, a false precedent set at a lower level will never lead to men being allowed also in women's communal showers, locker rooms and dorms etc.  Won't be any peeking necessary then.  Cuz it's "all out there" in those women-only areas...

And this is why LGBT cult is abusive to women and children in those areas.  They insist that their demented sexual dogma is superior to women's rights to privacy and safety of their naked bodies.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never enter a bathroom where trannies  are present.
> 
> Never.
> 
> Shall I say more?
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know that....how?   You peeking in stalls?   That's creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because as we all know from Obergefell, a false precedent set at a lower level will never lead to men being allowed also in women's communal showers, locker rooms and dorms etc.  Won't be any peeking necessary then.  Cuz it's "all out there" in those women-only areas...
Click to expand...


Obergefell never so much as mentions 'communal showers or bathroom stalls'. You're hallucinating.



> And this is why LGBT cult is abusive to women and children in those areas.  They insist that their demented sexual dogma is superior to women's rights to privacy and safety of their naked bodies.



A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.


And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...

My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
Click to expand...


Sil......a trans woman going to the bathroom isn't harming you. She's just peeing. The idea that you are somehow harmed by her urination is ridiculous. You're just letting your own compulsive obsession and rabid hatred of LGBT people override reason.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you always hated women, or only since you decided womanhood was just another club you weren't being allowed to join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....so I hate women because you don't know what gender identity is?
Click to expand...


No, I have no idea why you hate women.  But I can tell that you do by the way you 1) presume to define their womanhood as a "gender identity", and 2) tell the "gals" what they should think and feel as though their fluffy little heads can't possibly puzzle it out for themselves with a man to 'splain it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
Click to expand...


Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.


----------



## Slyhunter

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sil......a trans woman going to the bathroom isn't harming you. She's just peeing. The idea that you are somehow harmed by her urination is ridiculous. You're just letting your own compulsive obsession and rabid hatred of LGBT people override reason.
Click to expand...

Can you understand Pedophiles will pretend to be Trans women to get their jolly's off?


----------



## Skylar

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
Click to expand...


How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?


----------



## Skylar

Slyhunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sil......a trans woman going to the bathroom isn't harming you. She's just peeing. The idea that you are somehow harmed by her urination is ridiculous. You're just letting your own compulsive obsession and rabid hatred of LGBT people override reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you understand Pedophiles will pretend to be Trans women to get their jolly's off?
Click to expand...


You understand that trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If your fear mongering was going to play out, it already would have.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you understand Pedophiles will pretend to be Trans women to get their jolly's off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understand that trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If your fear mongering was going to play out, it already would have.
Click to expand...


A trans-anyone is so only because they self-diagnose.  That's the "medical" standard.  So one assumes it's also the legal standard.  Given.

Therefore, ANY man can self-diagnose as "being female" ( a thing which never can be so it is never an actual legitimate diagnosis, self or otherwise ). 

Therefore ANY man can step into a ladies restroom and by legal-extrapolation, locker room, communal shower, dorm etc. and say he feels like a woman and "therefore belongs there legally".  And your position is that no woman can speak out to oppose this.  At this point I'm thinking that Muslim women in the most backward Islamic countries have more compassion from their society than our women do from you and your LGBT cult.


----------



## danielpalos

I can't believe how quickly I get used to women in unisex, multiperson bathrooms.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you understand Pedophiles will pretend to be Trans women to get their jolly's off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understand that trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If your fear mongering was going to play out, it already would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A trans-anyone is so only because they self-diagnose.  That's the "medical" standard.  So one assumes it's also the legal standard.  Given
> 
> Therefore, ANY man can self-diagnose as "being female" ( a thing which never can be so it is never an actual legitimate diagnosis, self or otherwise ).
> 
> Therefore ANY man can step into a ladies restroom and by legal-extrapolation, locker room, communal shower, dorm etc. and say he feels like a woman and "therefore belongs there legally".  And your position is that no woman can speak out to oppose this.  At this point I'm thinking that Muslim women in the most backward Islamic countries have more compassion from their society than our women do from you and your LGBT cult.
Click to expand...


Then why isn't this happening now? Again, Trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If it was the slippery slope you posit, it would have played out the way you describe decades ago.

*But it didn't.* Your theory has been measured against reality and found to be meaningless fearmongering. You aren't harmed by a transwoman using the bathroom. No right is stripped from you.

Which is why the practice is expanding with more and more businesses inviting transwomen to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Then why isn't this happening now? Again, Trans women have been using the ladies room for decades.



Not legally.  People have been getting away with robbing banks without getting caught for decades.  Does that "therefore" mean bank robbing should now be legal?  You failed logic class in high school, right?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why isn't this happening now? Again, Trans women have been using the ladies room for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not legally.  People have been getting away with robbing banks without getting caught for decades.  Does that "therefore" mean bank robbing should now be legal?  You failed logic class in high school, right?
Click to expand...


Your 'logic' is a garbled mess. Trans women have been using the ladies room for years. If trans women using the bathroom resulted in the kind of abuses you are fear mongering, it would have resulted in them already. Decades ago. _But didn't._

*Your theory has been tested. It failed. *

As for trans women 'legally' using the ladies room, they legally do so thousands and thousands of times a day. And once again, your fear mongering nonsense doesn't play out. 

*Your theory has been tested again. It failed again. *

Which is why we're not using your failed theory as the basis of our laws. And why more and more businesses are expanding the practice of inviting trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Did you get that ladies of the middle voting bloc?  Your sane objections to deranged males using your restrooms, communal showers, locker rooms, dorms etc. are "fear mongering" "garbled logic" and "abusive".


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Did you get that ladies of the middle voting bloc?  Your sane objections to deranged males using your restrooms, communal showers, locker rooms, dorms etc. are "fear mongering" "garbled logic" and "abusive".



Did you get how inept your record of political predictions are? How you insisted that Trump's support of trans people made it impossible for him to be elected?

Your political predictions are molten garbage, just like your legal predictions are. And for the exact same reason: you keep projecting your own personal obsession and insane compulsions onto the world at large. 

As Trump's election demonstrates......you're clueless.


----------



## SmokeALib

ph3iron said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so your 8 year old daughter is in the women's bathroom washing her hands. A man, who thinks he's a woman, walks in, whips his dick out in front of her, and takes a leak.
> OK with you?
> If it is, you are one sick piece of shit.
> Another wonderful democratic policy to add to their list.
> And Bruce Springsteen: Fuck You. Your music sucks and apparently you do too. Pansy Ass worthless POS.
> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing how our C grabber fans are always fascinated by strange sexual practices.
> Wonder why?
Click to expand...

To piss off you D grabber fans.


----------



## Slyhunter

Skylar said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sil......a trans woman going to the bathroom isn't harming you. She's just peeing. The idea that you are somehow harmed by her urination is ridiculous. You're just letting your own compulsive obsession and rabid hatred of LGBT people override reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you understand Pedophiles will pretend to be Trans women to get their jolly's off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand that trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If your fear mongering was going to play out, it already would have.
Click to expand...

How about the 50 year old who identifies as a 9 year old and wants to be tried as a juvenile for having sex with a 6 year old.
It's what happens when you fuzz the truth.


----------



## Skylar

Slyhunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sil......a trans woman going to the bathroom isn't harming you. She's just peeing. The idea that you are somehow harmed by her urination is ridiculous. You're just letting your own compulsive obsession and rabid hatred of LGBT people override reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you understand Pedophiles will pretend to be Trans women to get their jolly's off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand that trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If your fear mongering was going to play out, it already would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about the 50 year old who identifies as a 9 year old and wants to be tried as a juvenile for having sex with a 6 year old.
> It's what happens when you fuzz the truth.
Click to expand...


Talk to me when you have the slightest clue what gender identity is.


----------



## Silhouette

Talk to us when you have the slightest clue what biology/reality is. 

It does not do one well to indulge in or encourage delusions.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Talk to us when you have the slightest clue what biology/reality is.
> 
> It does not do one well to indulge in or encourage delusions.



Yeah, I'm gonna go with her doctors on their command of the situation over you pretending to speak for the child, her parents, her doctors, her mental health professionals and all trans people.

As you don't even know what gender identity is.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> Talk to us when you have the slightest clue what biology/reality is.
> 
> It does not do one well to indulge in or encourage delusions.





Skylar said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go with her doctors on their command of the situation over you pretending to speak for the child, her parents, her doctors, her mental health professionals and all trans people.
> 
> As you don't even know what gender identity is.


There were doctors in Nazi Germany too.  You going to go with them just because of their medical degree?  I'm sure they were also very intelligent.  Diabolical, but intelligent.

Maybe you missed biology class in Jr. High.  I'm sure you don't know what delusions are.  If you did, you wouldn't insist that fantasizing something that the entire world agrees isn't real, "can be real if you want it bad enough"....

Did your mother have a sex change before she had you?  No, that's right.  Only women have wombs.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to us when you have the slightest clue what biology/reality is.
> 
> It does not do one well to indulge in or encourage delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go with her doctors on their command of the situation over you pretending to speak for the child, her parents, her doctors, her mental health professionals and all trans people.
> 
> As you don't even know what gender identity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were doctors in Nazi Germany too.  You going to go with them just because of their medical degree?  I'm sure they were also very intelligent.  Diabolical, but intelligent.
> 
> Maybe you missed biology class in Jr. High.  I'm sure you don't know what delusions are.  If you did, you wouldn't insist that fantasizing something that the entire world agrees isn't real, "can be real if you want it bad enough"....
Click to expand...


Laughing.....Nazi germany, now? And I thought you'd hit the heights of panty shitting hysterics with "Lesbian Overlords'. 

Parents caring for their special needs child is not 'Nazi Germany', 'Gay Mafioso' kill squads, 'Lesbian Overlords' or any of your raving conspiracy insanity. Its parents caring for their child who self identifies as a girl under the care of her doctors and mental health professionals.

That you want to pretend you're an expert on a topic doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
Click to expand...


Nice attempt at goalpost-narrowing, but no.  You do NOT get to fucking ignore everything everyone has said to you and just keep pigheadedly insisting that it's "just someone peeing".

Just because you refuse to learn and understand does NOT mean you get to demand that everyone join you.

If you really want an answer to your question - which I doubt, because you're the typical leftist who asks asinine questions for the sole purpose of pretending they ARE the answer - then rephrase it to indicate that you're listening to something other than the voices in your head applauding your "brilliance".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you understand Pedophiles will pretend to be Trans women to get their jolly's off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understand that trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If your fear mongering was going to play out, it already would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A trans-anyone is so only because they self-diagnose.  That's the "medical" standard.  So one assumes it's also the legal standard.  Given
> 
> Therefore, ANY man can self-diagnose as "being female" ( a thing which never can be so it is never an actual legitimate diagnosis, self or otherwise ).
> 
> Therefore ANY man can step into a ladies restroom and by legal-extrapolation, locker room, communal shower, dorm etc. and say he feels like a woman and "therefore belongs there legally".  And your position is that no woman can speak out to oppose this.  At this point I'm thinking that Muslim women in the most backward Islamic countries have more compassion from their society than our women do from you and your LGBT cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why isn't this happening now? Again, Trans women have been using the ladies room for decades. If it was the slippery slope you posit, it would have played out the way you describe decades ago.
> 
> *But it didn't.* Your theory has been measured against reality and found to be meaningless fearmongering. You aren't harmed by a transwoman using the bathroom. No right is stripped from you.
> 
> Which is why the practice is expanding with more and more businesses inviting transwomen to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
Click to expand...


Yes, the fact that you're totally oblivious to this happening, because you only read leftist media that carefully deletes anything that isn't what you want to hear, DEFINITELY means that it doesn't happen.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Did you get that ladies of the middle voting bloc?  Your sane objections to deranged males using your restrooms, communal showers, locker rooms, dorms etc. are "fear mongering" "garbled logic" and "abusive".



Yes, you have been mansplained as to why you silly little femmes are all wrong, and you should immediately change your attitudes to whatever the menfolk think is best for you.


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> ^^ Did you get that ladies of the middle voting bloc?  Your sane objections to deranged males using your restrooms, communal showers, locker rooms, dorms etc. are "fear mongering" "garbled logic" and "abusive".





Cecilie1200 said:


> *Yes, you have been mansplained* as to why you silly little femmes are all wrong, and *you should immediately change your attitudes to whatever the menfolk think is best for you*.


Especially the LGBT menfolk...    Get that ladies?  You HAVE to tolerate deranged LGBT (or other posing) cult males in your discreet hygiene areas, communal or not.  Either that or you are HATERS, BIGOTS and TRANSPHOBIC!

The Skylars of the world are going to make 2018 a breeze for the GOP.  Anyone to the right of bizarro-world (attached at the hip to the DNC) will be casting for conservative views on their ballot just out of sheer fright if nothing else.


----------



## Skylar

Cecilie1200 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at goalpost-narrowing, but no.  You do NOT get to fucking ignore everything everyone has said to you and just keep pigheadedly insisting that it's "just someone peeing".
Click to expand...


The reality of their actions don't change. We're talking about trans women using a bathroom stall. 

There's no harm to you. There's no right you've lost. There's nothing being done to you. She's just peeing.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Did you get that ladies of the middle voting bloc?  Your sane objections to deranged males using your restrooms, communal showers, locker rooms, dorms etc. are "fear mongering" "garbled logic" and "abusive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, you have been mansplained* as to why you silly little femmes are all wrong, and *you should immediately change your attitudes to whatever the menfolk think is best for you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially the LGBT menfolk...    Get that ladies?  You HAVE to tolerate deranged LGBT (or other posing) cult males in your discreet hygiene areas, communal or not.  Either that or you are HATERS, BIGOTS and TRANSPHOBIC!
> 
> The Skylars of the world are going to make 2018 a breeze for the GOP.  Anyone to the right of bizarro-world (attached at the hip to the DNC) will be casting for conservative views on their ballot just out of sheer fright if nothing else.
Click to expand...


Again, Sil.....nothing is being done to you. You're bizarrely trying to cast a trans woman peeing in a bathroom stall toilet as an 'attack on women'.

A transwoman peeing isn't hurting you or attacking you. Its just someone peeing. 

As for your political predictions.....you insisted that Trump's support of trans rights would make him unelectable. You simply don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Silhouette

Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
Click to expand...

it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what they are.  I know they said men could go in women's restrooms.  I don't shop there and haven't since that announcement.  I want them to go out of business. I respect women and are concerned for young girls.  unlike the pervert you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you always hated women, or only since you decided womanhood was just another club you weren't being allowed to join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....so I hate women because you don't know what gender identity is?
Click to expand...

exactly!!! you don't care about women's rights.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then look up the meaning of trans. You're literally arguing your own ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you always hated women, or only since you decided womanhood was just another club you weren't being allowed to join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....so I hate women because you don't know what gender identity is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly!!! you don't care about women's rights.
Click to expand...


And what right is being denied anyone if a trans woman pees in a public restroom?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
Click to expand...


Their right to....what?

Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your world if a man dresses like a women he is no longer a man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you always hated women, or only since you decided womanhood was just another club you weren't being allowed to join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....so I hate women because you don't know what gender identity is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly!!! you don't care about women's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what right is being denied anyone if a trans woman pees in a public restroom?
Click to expand...

the woman's, you still don't get it. not surprising.  the women's rights are being violated.  I thought you were for women.  I guess again, women like blacks are just pawns.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trans woman going to the bathroom isn't abusing anyone. She's just going to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
Click to expand...

Privacy.  They have many more rights.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
Click to expand...


They still have privacy. The trans woman has her own stall. 

So what is being taken from your wife? How is she being harmed by a trans woman peeing in another stall? 

This whole debate is a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom hurts no one.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my world, a trans person is infinitely more familiar with their gender identity than you are pretending to speak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always hated women, or only since you decided womanhood was just another club you weren't being allowed to join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....so I hate women because you don't know what gender identity is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly!!! you don't care about women's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what right is being denied anyone if a trans woman pees in a public restroom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the woman's, you still don't get it. not surprising.  the women's rights are being violated.  I thought you were for women.  I guess again, women like blacks are just pawns.
Click to expand...


What right is being violated? Privacy is out....as the trans woman has her own stall. Just like your wife does.

So what is being taken from your wife? What right is being stripped from her?

A transwoman pees in a bathroom and......nothing. Nothing happens. Your wife is perfectly fine. She has every right she did before.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?



How is a woman being harmed by a trans woman peeing?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still have privacy. The trans woman has her own stall.
> 
> So what is being taken from your wife? How is she being harmed by a trans woman peeing in another stall?
> 
> This whole debate is a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom hurts no one.
Click to expand...

how ridiculous are you?  again, you care not for women's rights.  I know.  stop making excuses.  you say fk you to women.  we get it.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a woman being harmed by a trans woman peeing?
Click to expand...

it's called rights.  again, you don't care for women's rights. we get it. fk women.  Why can't the trans use the stall in the men's room?  why do they need privacy only in a women's restroom. you never answered your own fking question.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> 
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still have privacy. The trans woman has her own stall.
> 
> So what is being taken from your wife? How is she being harmed by a trans woman peeing in another stall?
> 
> This whole debate is a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom hurts no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how ridiculous are you?  again, you care not for women's rights.  I know.  stop making excuses.  you say fk you to women.  we get it.
Click to expand...


And which right is taken away from *anyone* when a trans woman pees in a public bathroom stall?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a woman being harmed by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's called rights.  again, you don't care for women's rights. we get it. fk women.  Why can't the trans use the stall in the men's room?  why do they need privacy only in a women's restroom. you never answered your own fking question.
Click to expand...


Which rights? A transwoman pees in a bathroom.....and what right does *anyone* lose?

You're getting uselessly vague for a reason, JC. As we both know that a trans woman peeing in a bathroom harms no one. 

A woman in a bathroom still has privacy. As everyone has their own stall.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still have privacy. The trans woman has her own stall.
> 
> So what is being taken from your wife? How is she being harmed by a trans woman peeing in another stall?
> 
> This whole debate is a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom hurts no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how ridiculous are you?  again, you care not for women's rights.  I know.  stop making excuses.  you say fk you to women.  we get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And which right is taken away from *anyone* when a trans woman pees in a public bathroom stall?
Click to expand...

so if none, then there is no reason to take women's rights away and the confused man can go to a stall in the men's room.  right?  You said it yourself.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still have privacy. The trans woman has her own stall.
> 
> So what is being taken from your wife? How is she being harmed by a trans woman peeing in another stall?
> 
> This whole debate is a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom hurts no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how ridiculous are you?  again, you care not for women's rights.  I know.  stop making excuses.  you say fk you to women.  we get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And which right is taken away from *anyone* when a trans woman pees in a public bathroom stall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if none, then there is no reason to take women's rights away and the confused man can go to a stall in the men's room.  right?  You said it yourself.
Click to expand...


Take what right away? Again, every woman still has privacy in their own stall

You've got a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom harms no one. She's just peeing.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a woman being harmed by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's called rights.  again, you don't care for women's rights. we get it. fk women.  Why can't the trans use the stall in the men's room?  why do they need privacy only in a women's restroom. you never answered your own fking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which rights? A transwoman pees in a bathroom.....and what right does *anyone* lose?
> 
> You're getting uselessly vague for a reason, JC. As we both know that a trans woman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> A woman in a bathroom still has privacy. As everyone has their own stall.
Click to expand...

exactly what is the confused man losing by peeing in the men's room stall?  what is it?  you can't answer it,  so conclusion is that the confused man wants to see women's privates.  sicko's.  you must like that as well eh?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still have privacy. The trans woman has her own stall.
> 
> So what is being taken from your wife? How is she being harmed by a trans woman peeing in another stall?
> 
> This whole debate is a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom hurts no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how ridiculous are you?  again, you care not for women's rights.  I know.  stop making excuses.  you say fk you to women.  we get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And which right is taken away from *anyone* when a trans woman pees in a public bathroom stall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if none, then there is no reason to take women's rights away and the confused man can go to a stall in the men's room.  right?  You said it yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take what right away? Again, every woman still has privacy in their own stall
> 
> You've got a solution in search of a problem. As a trans woman using the bathroom harms no one. She's just peeing.
Click to expand...

exactly the confused man can pee privately in his own gender restroom.  You just said it.  thanks for admitting the only reason to get in the women's room is to violate the women's and little girls rights. sick fker.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a woman being harmed by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's called rights.  again, you don't care for women's rights. we get it. fk women.  Why can't the trans use the stall in the men's room?  why do they need privacy only in a women's restroom. you never answered your own fking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which rights? A transwoman pees in a bathroom.....and what right does *anyone* lose?
> 
> You're getting uselessly vague for a reason, JC. As we both know that a trans woman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> A woman in a bathroom still has privacy. As everyone has their own stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly what is the confused man losing by peeing in the men's room stall?  what is it?  you can't answer it,  so conclusion is that the confused man wants to see women's privates.  sicko's.  you must like that as well eh?
Click to expand...


Laughing......and when I ask you what right a woman loses when a trans woman pees you've got nothing.

Thank you for proving my point. A trans woman peeing harms no one.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a woman being harmed by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's called rights.  again, you don't care for women's rights. we get it. fk women.  Why can't the trans use the stall in the men's room?  why do they need privacy only in a women's restroom. you never answered your own fking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which rights? A transwoman pees in a bathroom.....and what right does *anyone* lose?
> 
> You're getting uselessly vague for a reason, JC. As we both know that a trans woman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> A woman in a bathroom still has privacy. As everyone has their own stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly what is the confused man losing by peeing in the men's room stall?  what is it?  you can't answer it,  so conclusion is that the confused man wants to see women's privates.  sicko's.  you must like that as well eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......and when I ask you what right a woman loses when a trans woman pees you've got nothing.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. A trans woman peeing harms no one.
Click to expand...

Laughing, what rights is a confused man losing by peeing in a men's room stall?  you can't.  trashed.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is a woman being harmed by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> 
> 
> it's called rights.  again, you don't care for women's rights. we get it. fk women.  Why can't the trans use the stall in the men's room?  why do they need privacy only in a women's restroom. you never answered your own fking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which rights? A transwoman pees in a bathroom.....and what right does *anyone* lose?
> 
> You're getting uselessly vague for a reason, JC. As we both know that a trans woman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> A woman in a bathroom still has privacy. As everyone has their own stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly what is the confused man losing by peeing in the men's room stall?  what is it?  you can't answer it,  so conclusion is that the confused man wants to see women's privates.  sicko's.  you must like that as well eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......and when I ask you what right a woman loses when a trans woman pees you've got nothing.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. A trans woman peeing harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing, what rights is a confused man losing by peeing in a men's room stall?  you can't.  trashed.
Click to expand...


A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.

I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's called rights.  again, you don't care for women's rights. we get it. fk women.  Why can't the trans use the stall in the men's room?  why do they need privacy only in a women's restroom. you never answered your own fking question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which rights? A transwoman pees in a bathroom.....and what right does *anyone* lose?
> 
> You're getting uselessly vague for a reason, JC. As we both know that a trans woman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> A woman in a bathroom still has privacy. As everyone has their own stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly what is the confused man losing by peeing in the men's room stall?  what is it?  you can't answer it,  so conclusion is that the confused man wants to see women's privates.  sicko's.  you must like that as well eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......and when I ask you what right a woman loses when a trans woman pees you've got nothing.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. A trans woman peeing harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing, what rights is a confused man losing by peeing in a men's room stall?  you can't.  trashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.
Click to expand...

confused man can pee in a stall in the men's room just as easy as illegally entering a woman's stall.  you can't deny it.  you lose.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which rights? A transwoman pees in a bathroom.....and what right does *anyone* lose?
> 
> You're getting uselessly vague for a reason, JC. As we both know that a trans woman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> A woman in a bathroom still has privacy. As everyone has their own stall.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what is the confused man losing by peeing in the men's room stall?  what is it?  you can't answer it,  so conclusion is that the confused man wants to see women's privates.  sicko's.  you must like that as well eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......and when I ask you what right a woman loses when a trans woman pees you've got nothing.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. A trans woman peeing harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing, what rights is a confused man losing by peeing in a men's room stall?  you can't.  trashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> confused man can pee in a stall in the men's room just as easy as illegally entering a woman's stall.  you can't deny it.  you lose.
Click to expand...


Transwomen can use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. And it harms no one. 

You can't deny it. 

And neither could Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, or a litany of other businesses. A list that continues to grow.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what is the confused man losing by peeing in the men's room stall?  what is it?  you can't answer it,  so conclusion is that the confused man wants to see women's privates.  sicko's.  you must like that as well eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......and when I ask you what right a woman loses when a trans woman pees you've got nothing.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. A trans woman peeing harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing, what rights is a confused man losing by peeing in a men's room stall?  you can't.  trashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> confused man can pee in a stall in the men's room just as easy as illegally entering a woman's stall.  you can't deny it.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen can use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. And it harms no one.
> 
> You can't deny it.
> 
> And neither could Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, or a litany of other businesses. A list that continues to grow.
Click to expand...

you're confused, just like the men.  there is no law that allows that.  sorry. you still haven't answer the question on why the private stall in the men's room is different than the one in the women's?  why?  tick tock


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing......and when I ask you what right a woman loses when a trans woman pees you've got nothing.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. A trans woman peeing harms no one.
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing, what rights is a confused man losing by peeing in a men's room stall?  you can't.  trashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> confused man can pee in a stall in the men's room just as easy as illegally entering a woman's stall.  you can't deny it.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen can use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. And it harms no one.
> 
> You can't deny it.
> 
> And neither could Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, or a litany of other businesses. A list that continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're confused, just like the men.  there is no law that allows that.  sorry. you still haven't answer the question on why the private stall in the men's room is different than the one in the women's?  why?  tick tock
Click to expand...

You don't need a law to 'allow' something. All you need is the lack of any law preventing it. And in an increasing number of states, there's nothing preventing a trans woman from using the bathroom that meets her gender identity.

Again, JC.....your ilk are losing this debate with greater and greater recognition and acceptance of trans folks as the years go on. And the reason is simple: 

A transwoman using the bathroom harms no one. She's just peeing.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing, what rights is a confused man losing by peeing in a men's room stall?  you can't.  trashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> confused man can pee in a stall in the men's room just as easy as illegally entering a woman's stall.  you can't deny it.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen can use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. And it harms no one.
> 
> You can't deny it.
> 
> And neither could Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, or a litany of other businesses. A list that continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're confused, just like the men.  there is no law that allows that.  sorry. you still haven't answer the question on why the private stall in the men's room is different than the one in the women's?  why?  tick tock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need a law to 'allow' something. All you need is the lack of any law preventing it. And in an increasing number of states, there's nothing preventing a trans woman from using the bathroom that meets her gender identity.
> 
> As it harms no one.
Click to expand...

then why does the confused man need to change rooms?  you keep defeating your own point.  nice.  I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.
> 
> 
> 
> confused man can pee in a stall in the men's room just as easy as illegally entering a woman's stall.  you can't deny it.  you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transwomen can use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. And it harms no one.
> 
> You can't deny it.
> 
> And neither could Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, or a litany of other businesses. A list that continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're confused, just like the men.  there is no law that allows that.  sorry. you still haven't answer the question on why the private stall in the men's room is different than the one in the women's?  why?  tick tock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need a law to 'allow' something. All you need is the lack of any law preventing it. And in an increasing number of states, there's nothing preventing a trans woman from using the bathroom that meets her gender identity.
> 
> As it harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why does the confused man need to change rooms?  you keep defeating your own point.  nice.  I'm enjoying this.
Click to expand...


A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity. 

Why _wouldn't _a trans woman use the ladies room?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> confused man can pee in a stall in the men's room just as easy as illegally entering a woman's stall.  you can't deny it.  you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transwomen can use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. And it harms no one.
> 
> You can't deny it.
> 
> And neither could Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, or a litany of other businesses. A list that continues to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're confused, just like the men.  there is no law that allows that.  sorry. you still haven't answer the question on why the private stall in the men's room is different than the one in the women's?  why?  tick tock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need a law to 'allow' something. All you need is the lack of any law preventing it. And in an increasing number of states, there's nothing preventing a trans woman from using the bathroom that meets her gender identity.
> 
> As it harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why does the confused man need to change rooms?  you keep defeating your own point.  nice.  I'm enjoying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.
> 
> Why _wouldn't _a trans woman use the ladies room?
Click to expand...

cause there is no such gender.  a man uses the men's room and you still haven't answer how the man's privacy is affected in a man's stall?  I'm still waiting the clock continues to tick..... tick tock.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transwomen can use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. And it harms no one.
> 
> You can't deny it.
> 
> And neither could Target, Macy's, Trump Tower, or a litany of other businesses. A list that continues to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> you're confused, just like the men.  there is no law that allows that.  sorry. you still haven't answer the question on why the private stall in the men's room is different than the one in the women's?  why?  tick tock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need a law to 'allow' something. All you need is the lack of any law preventing it. And in an increasing number of states, there's nothing preventing a trans woman from using the bathroom that meets her gender identity.
> 
> As it harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why does the confused man need to change rooms?  you keep defeating your own point.  nice.  I'm enjoying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.
> 
> Why _wouldn't _a trans woman use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cause there is no such gender.  a man uses the men's room and you still haven't answer how the man's privacy is affected in a man's stall?  I'm still waiting the clock continues to tick..... tick tock.
Click to expand...


Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.

But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this. 

And a transwoman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're confused, just like the men.  there is no law that allows that.  sorry. you still haven't answer the question on why the private stall in the men's room is different than the one in the women's?  why?  tick tock
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need a law to 'allow' something. All you need is the lack of any law preventing it. And in an increasing number of states, there's nothing preventing a trans woman from using the bathroom that meets her gender identity.
> 
> As it harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why does the confused man need to change rooms?  you keep defeating your own point.  nice.  I'm enjoying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.
> 
> Why _wouldn't _a trans woman use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cause there is no such gender.  a man uses the men's room and you still haven't answer how the man's privacy is affected in a man's stall?  I'm still waiting the clock continues to tick..... tick tock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.
> 
> And a transwoman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
Click to expand...

even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need a law to 'allow' something. All you need is the lack of any law preventing it. And in an increasing number of states, there's nothing preventing a trans woman from using the bathroom that meets her gender identity.
> 
> As it harms no one.
> 
> 
> 
> then why does the confused man need to change rooms?  you keep defeating your own point.  nice.  I'm enjoying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.
> 
> Why _wouldn't _a trans woman use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cause there is no such gender.  a man uses the men's room and you still haven't answer how the man's privacy is affected in a man's stall?  I'm still waiting the clock continues to tick..... tick tock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.
> 
> And a transwoman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.
Click to expand...


Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.

Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.

And harm no one by peeing in a stall.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why does the confused man need to change rooms?  you keep defeating your own point.  nice.  I'm enjoying this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.
> 
> Why _wouldn't _a trans woman use the ladies room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cause there is no such gender.  a man uses the men's room and you still haven't answer how the man's privacy is affected in a man's stall?  I'm still waiting the clock continues to tick..... tick tock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.
> 
> And a transwoman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
Click to expand...

no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.
> 
> Why _wouldn't _a trans woman use the ladies room?
> 
> 
> 
> cause there is no such gender.  a man uses the men's room and you still haven't answer how the man's privacy is affected in a man's stall?  I'm still waiting the clock continues to tick..... tick tock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.
> 
> And a transwoman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
Click to expand...



With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.

As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cause there is no such gender.  a man uses the men's room and you still haven't answer how the man's privacy is affected in a man's stall?  I'm still waiting the clock continues to tick..... tick tock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.
> 
> And a transwoman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
Click to expand...

single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.
> 
> And a transwoman peeing in a bathroom harms no one.
> 
> 
> 
> even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
Click to expand...


Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board. 

You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.


----------



## Slyhunter

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
Click to expand...

If there is gender identity then their is ageism identity where a 50 year old pedophile can be charged as a juvenile because he identifies as a 9 year old.


----------



## Skylar

Slyhunter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
> 
> 
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is gender identity then their is ageism identity where a 50 year old pedophile can be charged as a juvenile because he identifies as a 9 year old.
Click to expand...


Says you, citing you.

Alas, we don't define gender identity for all trans people based on whatever you make up.


----------



## DOTR

strollingbones said:


> so if i am okay with allowing the safest option for kids...i am sick.......smh....you people are just amazing in the homophobia


----------



## Skylar

DOTR said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if i am okay with allowing the safest option for kids...i am sick.......smh....you people are just amazing in the homophobia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175062
Click to expand...


Laughing....yeah, because the ladies room has all those urinals. 

But don't let reality get in the way of a good fantasy.


----------



## DOTR




----------



## Skylar

DOTR said:


> View attachment 175064



Laughing.....again, women's bathrooms have stalls. A trans woman peeing isn't harming anyone.


----------



## Slyhunter

Skylar said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is gender identity then their is ageism identity where a 50 year old pedophile can be charged as a juvenile because he identifies as a 9 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you.
> 
> Alas, we don't define gender identity for all trans people based on whatever you make up.
Click to expand...

I cited it on this very website. You didn't see it?
TRANS-AGE: Pedophile Charged With Abusing 3 Girls Says He's A 9-Year-Old Trapped In Man's Body
*TRANS-AGE: Pedophile Charged With Abusing 3 Girls Says He's A 9-Year-Old Trapped In Man's Body*
*The 38-year-old pedophile claims he's trans-age.*


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing.....again, women's bathrooms have stalls. A trans woman peeing isn't harming anyone.
Click to expand...


Women's locker rooms and communal showers don't have stalls.  Law requires that if a man can enter a women's restroom, he can also enter any other area exclusively for women.


----------



## DOTR




----------



## Slyhunter

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing.....again, women's bathrooms have stalls. A trans woman peeing isn't harming anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's locker rooms and communal showers don't have stalls.  Law requires that if a man can enter a women's restroom, he can also enter any other area exclusively for women.
Click to expand...

I would've loved that back when I was in High School.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing.....again, women's bathrooms have stalls. A trans woman peeing isn't harming anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women's locker rooms and communal showers don't have stalls.  Law requires that if a man can enter a women's restroom, he can also enter any other area exclusively for women.
Click to expand...


So you're okay with women in the bathrooms if they have stalls?


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> even in the gender of the person.  thanks for admitting that.  so anything that is promoted is all a lie.  LOL,you say fk to women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
Click to expand...

I don't care about target, I don't shop there.  for that reason.  my children are more important and have better rights than your confused men.

So you can't answer the question.  I'd say that is me winning.  sorry you don't get that you fail I win.  You failed.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is gender identity then their is ageism identity where a 50 year old pedophile can be charged as a juvenile because he identifies as a 9 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you.
> 
> Alas, we don't define gender identity for all trans people based on whatever you make up.
Click to expand...

sure it is, confused adults that have no idea what a dick is or a vagina.


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing.....you're having a conversation with yourself at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile, trans women will continue to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity.
> 
> And harm no one.
> 
> 
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about target, I don't shop there.  for that reason.  my children are more important and have better rights than your confused men.
> 
> So you can't answer the question.  I'd say that is me winning.  sorry you don't get that you fail I win.  You failed.
Click to expand...


Your children aren't in any danger from a trans woman peeing. Nor is anyone losing any rights when a trans women uses the bathroom.

More and more businesses allow trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. *Including Trump Tower. *

You're losing, JC...and you're losing because a trans woman using the bathroom harms no one


----------



## Skylar

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is gender identity then their is ageism identity where a 50 year old pedophile can be charged as a juvenile because he identifies as a 9 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you.
> 
> Alas, we don't define gender identity for all trans people based on whatever you make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it is, confused adults that have no idea what a dick is or a vagina.
Click to expand...


Talk to us when you finally understand what gender identity is.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they don't and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an increasing number of rest rooms open to trans women based on their gender identity.......including at Trump Tower, they're winning both the battle and the war.
> 
> As no one is harmed by a trans woman peeing in a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about target, I don't shop there.  for that reason.  my children are more important and have better rights than your confused men.
> 
> So you can't answer the question.  I'd say that is me winning.  sorry you don't get that you fail I win.  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your children aren't in any danger from a trans woman peeing. Nor is anyone losing any rights when a trans women uses the bathroom.
> 
> More and more businesses allow trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. *Including Trump Tower. *
> 
> You're losing, JC...and you're losing because a trans woman using the bathroom harms no one
Click to expand...

so you circle back around avoiding answering the question.  LOL.  If it isn't a privacy issue why do the confused men need to walk into a lady's room?  tick tock three hours are up now.  still haven't answered.


----------



## jc456

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> single restrooms.  doesn't matter what the name is it's a combo restroom.  One toilet.  you still didn't answer  and the clock that's ticking proves you have lost the battle and war.  you still haven't answer the question on why the confused man is scared to pee in his own room's stall?  why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Ladies rooms. Target still allows trans women to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity. Macy's long since made that call. Even Trump tower is on board.
> 
> You're losing, JC. And for one simple reason: a transwoman peeing in a bathroom stall harms no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is gender identity then their is ageism identity where a 50 year old pedophile can be charged as a juvenile because he identifies as a 9 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing you.
> 
> Alas, we don't define gender identity for all trans people based on whatever you make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure it is, confused adults that have no idea what a dick is or a vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to us when you finally understand what gender identity is.
Click to expand...

a man has a dick and a woman a vagina.  now name yours.  as we circle back.


----------



## Cecilie1200

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a deranged man ("transwoman" "she") using communal women-only showers isn't abusing anyone either I suppose?  Oh, wait, right, this thread is about deranged men ONLY using women's bathrooms because legally it will remain just at that...
> 
> My goodness, your LGBT cult IS sympathetic to women's rights aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
Click to expand...


According to Skylar, the only right women have to make decisions about their own bodies is when some scumbag man gets them pregnant and wants them to get an abortion so he doesn't have to pay child support.  Otherwise, their bodies belong to leftist patriarchal twits like Skylar, for him to decide about and tell them what they should and shouldn't be comfortable with.

"Your body, your choice" my chubby white ass.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.





Skylar said:


> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.





Skylar said:


> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.





Skylar said:


> Alas, we don't define gender identity for all trans people based on whatever you make up.





Skylar said:


> Talk to us when you finally understand what gender identity is.


----------



## Skylar

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing yourself. A trans woman per the woman herself and the APA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with the trans woman citing her own gender identity over you pretending to speak for her. Especially since you don't even know what gender identity is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'confused young man' according to you, citing you....a person who _doesn't even know what gender identity is.  _And yet pretends to lecture all trans folks on their own gender identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, says you, pretending you know what gender identity is.
> 
> But trans women don't choose their bathroom based on *your* wholly ignorant understanding of gender identity. You don't play a role in this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, we don't define gender identity for all trans people based on whatever you make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to us when you finally understand what gender identity is.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them


----------



## Skylar

Cecilie1200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Skylar, the only right women have to make decisions about their own bodies is when some scumbag man gets them pregnant and wants them to get an abortion so he doesn't have to pay child support.  Otherwise, their bodies belong to leftist patriarchal twits like Skylar, for him to decide about and tell them what they should and shouldn't be comfortable with.
> 
> "Your body, your choice" my chubby white ass.
Click to expand...


So you lose the right to your body....because someone else pees in a bathroom stall?

Sorry, C.....but a transwoman peeing doesn't involve your body. It involves hers. And it harms no one.


----------



## danielpalos

Silhouette said:


> Why are you wanting women and girls to be forced to share their intimate communal hygiene areas with deranged men?


to confuse us into thinking we must be related?


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them



If a person's "gender identity" isn't the same as their actual gender, then they are what's called delusional.  My income identity is Rockefeller but my actual income is "peanut farmer", so when the bank won't loan to me, shall I sue them for being bigots?


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a person's "gender identity" isn't the same as their actual gender, then they are what's called delusional.  My income identity is Rockefeller but my actual income is "peanut farmer", so when the bank won't loan to me, shall I sue them for being bigots?
Click to expand...


Says you, citing yourself. The APA strongy disagrees. Why would I ignore the 36,000 members of the APA, all professional psychiatrists.....and instead believe a horsebreeder who thinks she knows better?

I can't think of a single reason.


----------



## Slyhunter

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a person's "gender identity" isn't the same as their actual gender, then they are what's called delusional.  My income identity is Rockefeller but my actual income is "peanut farmer", so when the bank won't loan to me, shall I sue them for being bigots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing yourself. The APA strongy disagrees. Why would I ignore the 36,000 members of the APA, all professional psychiatrists.....and instead believe a horsebreeder who thinks she knows better?
> 
> I can't think of a single reason.
Click to expand...

I think I'm a high school cheer leader. Think they'll let me into the showers? Can I bring my camera?


----------



## Silhouette

Silhouette said:


> If a person's "gender identity" isn't the same as their actual gender, then they are what's called delusional.  My income identity is Rockefeller but my actual income is "peanut farmer", so when the bank won't loan to me, shall I sue them for being bigots?





Skylar said:


> Says you, citing yourself. The APA strongy disagrees. Why would I ignore the 36,000 members of the APA, all professional psychiatrists.....and instead believe a horsebreeder who thinks she knows better?
> 
> I can't think of a single reason.





Slyhunter said:


> *I think I'm a high school cheer leader. Think they'll let me into the showers? Can I bring my camera?*


Hey man, if that's your identity then you ARE what you think.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Skylar said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them



  And I'm going to go with hard science rather than with the insane delusions of those who are mentally-ill and morally-degenerate.

  Someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls is in no position to lecture any sane person on any subject at all.


----------



## Silhouette

Skylar & those like him are the predictable product of letting the looney LGBT cult take over the asylum aka the APA.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> 
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Skylar, the only right women have to make decisions about their own bodies is when some scumbag man gets them pregnant and wants them to get an abortion so he doesn't have to pay child support.  Otherwise, their bodies belong to leftist patriarchal twits like Skylar, for him to decide about and tell them what they should and shouldn't be comfortable with.
> 
> "Your body, your choice" my chubby white ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lose the right to your body....because someone else pees in a bathroom stall?
> 
> Sorry, C.....but a transwoman peeing doesn't involve your body. It involves hers. And it harms no one.
Click to expand...



How sic are you?

Their is a fucking reason why we have two different bathrooms fool...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a person's "gender identity" isn't the same as their actual gender, then they are what's called delusional.  My income identity is Rockefeller but my actual income is "peanut farmer", so when the bank won't loan to me, shall I sue them for being bigots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says you, citing yourself. The APA strongy disagrees. Why would I ignore the 36,000 members of the APA, all professional psychiatrists.....and instead believe a horsebreeder who thinks she knows better?
> 
> I can't think of a single reason.
Click to expand...



You need someone to tell you what you can see for yourself ?


Look down your pants either you have indoor plumbing or outdoor plumbing,  that's it.


----------



## jc456

Cecilie1200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar doesn't give a shit about women or their rights, except for the ones HE designates that they should have, when he thinks they should have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Skylar, the only right women have to make decisions about their own bodies is when some scumbag man gets them pregnant and wants them to get an abortion so he doesn't have to pay child support.  Otherwise, their bodies belong to leftist patriarchal twits like Skylar, for him to decide about and tell them what they should and shouldn't be comfortable with.
> 
> "Your body, your choice" my chubby white ass.
Click to expand...

well dude, I got a new one for you on woman's rights.  Now there is a government study on drinking alcohol during a pregnancy.  Well wait, I thought the women had a choice to do what ever they wanted to with their body no matter the baby in the womb.  Now they want to tell women not to drink alcohol cause it harms the fetus and leads to childhood issues.  Now excuse me, but you can't have it both ways.  ether they have the choice or they don't.  Seems like we again are seeing the select choices that a woman is actually allowed.  Like this violation of their rights to use a restroom in piece.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skylar said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are your rights being stripped from you by a trans woman peeing?
> 
> 
> 
> it's my wife's rights and all other women's rights.  stupid. it's quite clear you don't care they have rights.  loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their right to....what?
> 
> Again, a transwoman pees in a bathroom and your wife is harmed....how? What does she lose?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Privacy.  They have many more rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Skylar, the only right women have to make decisions about their own bodies is when some scumbag man gets them pregnant and wants them to get an abortion so he doesn't have to pay child support.  Otherwise, their bodies belong to leftist patriarchal twits like Skylar, for him to decide about and tell them what they should and shouldn't be comfortable with.
> 
> "Your body, your choice" my chubby white ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lose the right to your body....because someone else pees in a bathroom stall?
> 
> Sorry, C.....but a transwoman peeing doesn't involve your body. It involves hers. And it harms no one.
Click to expand...


A "transwoman" peeing out of HIS penis in the same bathroom I'M in most certainly IS a violation of my rights to control my body.  I don't just get to choose to kill my baby; I also get to choose who I perform personal functions around.

And no penis-bearer, whether he's wearing a dress or not, should be able to tell me otherwise.  You leftists are always saying, "If you don't approve of abortion, don't have one".  Well, if you like peeing with anyone who cares to wander by, YOU do it.  But keep your choices off MY body.


----------



## Silhouette

A "transwoman"?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> A "transwoman"?



Otherwise known as a delusional man mansplaining to me that my womanhood is no more than a meaningless, shallow, ephemeral state of mind encompassed by the desire to wear dresses and makeup and call oneself "Tiffany".


----------



## Silhouette

Cecilie1200 said:


> Otherwise known as a delusional man mansplaining to me that my womanhood is no more than a meaningless, shallow, ephemeral state of mind encompassed by the desire to wear dresses and makeup and call oneself "Tiffany".


Yep. That's all you are bitch. Now stand aside & let that 5 o'clock shadow pull "her" pants down in front of you in the locker room & display "her" big schlong & hairy balls to you.. with "her" squirming mind still statistically sexually attracted to women.

You and the 1/5th rape survivors better keep your bitch mouths shut about it too. Because if you don't "she " may be able to sue you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Silhouette said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise known as a delusional man mansplaining to me that my womanhood is no more than a meaningless, shallow, ephemeral state of mind encompassed by the desire to wear dresses and makeup and call oneself "Tiffany".
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's all you are bitch. Now stand aside & let that 5 o'clock shadow pull "her" pants down in front of you in the locker room & display "her" big schlong & hairy balls to you.. with "her" squirming mind still statistically sexually attracted to women.
> 
> You and the 1/5th rape survivors better keep your bitch mouths shut about it too. Because if you don't "she " may be able to sue you.
Click to expand...


I'm still a lot more concerned, safety-wise, by the predators who will take advantage of this SJW nonsense than I am by the delusional fruitcakes (if only because predators outnumber delusional fruitcakes by such a wide margin), but the more these crazy play-actors rant on, the more offended I get by their misogynistic bullshit.


----------



## Silhouette

^^ Yep. That. Misogyny big time.


----------



## SmokeALib

The fact that this country is actually debating whether to allow grown men in girls bathrooms is sick.


----------



## danielpalos

Bob Blaylock said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to go with hard science rather than with the insane delusions of those who are mentally-ill and morally-degenerate.
> 
> Someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls is in no position to lecture any sane person on any subject at all.
Click to expand...

From a purely conceptual paradigm, how would a minority of natural born boys raised only with girls, assimilate with a majority of females?


----------



## Slyhunter

danielpalos said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to go with hard science rather than with the insane delusions of those who are mentally-ill and morally-degenerate.
> 
> Someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls is in no position to lecture any sane person on any subject at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a purely conceptual paradigm, how would a minority of natural born boys raised only with girls, assimilate with a majority of females?
Click to expand...

Stud service.


----------



## danielpalos

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go with trans folks on their own gender identity rather than you pretending to speak for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to go with hard science rather than with the insane delusions of those who are mentally-ill and morally-degenerate.
> 
> Someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls is in no position to lecture any sane person on any subject at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a purely conceptual paradigm, how would a minority of natural born boys raised only with girls, assimilate with a majority of females?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stud service.
Click to expand...

I was assuming a prepubescent age before sexuality and adulthood.


----------



## jc456

SmokeALib said:


> The fact that this country is actually debating whether to allow grown men in girls bathrooms is sick.


the pedophiles will be pedophiles.


----------



## danielpalos

Insist women be eighteen or above to insist on equality!


----------



## jc456

danielpalos said:


> Insist women be eighteen or above to insist on equality!


----------



## danielpalos

Thank Goodness I don't have to worry about women who insist on equality barge into the bathroom to prove their point.


----------



## jc456

danielpalos said:


> Thank Goodness I don't have to worry about women who insist on equality barge into the bathroom to prove their point.


so you hate women.  gotcha.


----------



## danielpalos

jc456 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness I don't have to worry about women who insist on equality barge into the bathroom to prove their point.
> 
> 
> 
> so you hate women.  gotcha.
Click to expand...

What if she insists she doesn't want to take "No" for an answer unless I have a good excuse?


----------



## jc456

danielpalos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness I don't have to worry about women who insist on equality barge into the bathroom to prove their point.
> 
> 
> 
> so you hate women.  gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she insists she doesn't want to take "No" for an answer unless I have a good excuse?
Click to expand...

I have no fking idea what you're going for here.  so, maintain some composure and reword it so it makes sense.


----------



## Rigby5

If someone is crossdressing for some reason, then they would cause the least problems for everyone is they used the bathrooms of their appearance, not their gender.

Since women all use stalls, that should not be a problem.
If women dressed as men were to use the men's room, they could possibly see a penis since men don't use stalls typically, but I don't see how that could be a problem.  Men don't usually mind if someone sees their penis.  And women dressed as men would be using stalls themselves.


----------



## Rigby5

jc456 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness I don't have to worry about women who insist on equality barge into the bathroom to prove their point.
> 
> 
> 
> so you hate women.  gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she insists she doesn't want to take "No" for an answer unless I have a good excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no fking idea what you're going for here.  so, maintain some composure and reword it so it makes sense.
Click to expand...


I can't tell either, but my guess is that he is saying "who would care if a woman wanted to use the men's room?"
And I think the only problem is the other way around, when a man wants to use the woman's room?
Although since women use stalls, I don't really see why anyone would care?


----------



## Resnic

I'm ok with a person that's a man wanting to be a woman and vice versa. Knock yourself out. There are over 7.5 billion people in this world. That's too many for me to pretend I care what they all do.

But it isn't society's job to help you live out your fantasy. If you're a man you go to the men's rooms, biology and feelings are not the same thing.

Trannies can come back to the issue when they become 51% of the population of more. Once you're the majority then you can have a say. Until then it isn't everyone's else's job to make sure you're getting to realize your fantasy.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Rigby5

Resnic said:


> I'm ok with a person that's a man wanting to be a woman and vice versa. Knock yourself out. There are over 7.5 billion people in this world. That's too many for me to pretend I care what they all do.
> 
> But it isn't society's job to help you live out your fantasy. If you're a man you go to the men's rooms, biology and feelings are not the same thing.
> 
> Trannies can come back to the issue when they become 51% of the population of more. Once you're the majority then you can have a say. Until then it isn't everyone's else's job to make sure you're getting to realize your fantasy.



A couple of main problems.

First of all you are wrong to assume gender is identifiable or constant.
Sure there is a single chromosome that starts the whole chain of gender, that is either XX or XY, but that it not a guarantee it ends right.
There not only can be variations like XXY, XYY, etc., but the chromosome can be damaged, read wrong, over ridden by artificial hormones like pesticides, over ridden by a disease, etc.
Then there are variations over time.  The sexual chromosome is supposed to dictate whether your body produces testosterone or estrogen, but your body can change, become damaged, or otherwise differentiate from what it used to be.  And when a man stops producing testosterone, they do become a woman.  Past hardware is irrelevant to that.
This should be obvious because we do sexually change over time.
We are not sexually motivated before puberty, but we are afterwards.
So then clearly mental sexual attitudes or orientations can and do change.

Second is that the whole point of a democratic republic is the rights of minorities.
The majority never needs legal rights protections because by being the majority, they already have control over the use of force.
It is exactly that they are a minority that requires their legislative protection in any democratic republic.
The only restriction is if they harm the majority in order to protect their rights.
And I do not think they do.
I do not see how what people have or do in closed bathroom stalls would matter to anyone?

Third is that the problem is if male appearing people go to women's bathrooms or female appearing people go to men's bathrooms.
Since what they actually do is private, that is irrelevant.
It is only their appearance that matters.
And the least problem is created if those wearing dresses and female appearance use female bathrooms, and those of male appearance use male bathrooms.  
DNA is not relevant.

For example, if this person went into a male bathroom, it would cause all sorts of problems.






And these people would likely be best in a male bathroom.


----------



## Slyhunter

danielpalos said:


> Thank Goodness I don't have to worry about women who insist on equality barge into the bathroom to prove their point.


I'm 52 I can pee in front of strangers regardless of sex.
When I was 17 I couldn't enter a womans shower in school with


Rigby5 said:


> Resnic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with a person that's a man wanting to be a woman and vice versa. Knock yourself out. There are over 7.5 billion people in this world. That's too many for me to pretend I care what they all do.
> 
> But it isn't society's job to help you live out your fantasy. If you're a man you go to the men's rooms, biology and feelings are not the same thing.
> 
> Trannies can come back to the issue when they become 51% of the population of more. Once you're the majority then you can have a say. Until then it isn't everyone's else's job to make sure you're getting to realize your fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of main problems.
> 
> First of all you are wrong to assume gender is identifiable or constant.
> Sure there is a single chromosome that starts the whole chain of gender, that is either XX or XY, but that it not a guarantee it ends right.
> There not only can be variations like XXY, XYY, etc., but the chromosome can be damaged, read wrong, over ridden by artificial hormones like pesticides, over ridden by a disease, etc.
> Then there are variations over time.  The sexual chromosome is supposed to dictate whether your body produces testosterone or estrogen, but your body can change, become damaged, or otherwise differentiate from what it used to be.  And when a man stops producing testosterone, they do become a woman.  Past hardware is irrelevant to that.
> This should be obvious because we do sexually change over time.
> We are not sexually motivated before puberty, but we are afterwards.
> So then clearly mental sexual attitudes or orientations can and do change.
> 
> Second is that the whole point of a democratic republic is the rights of minorities.
> The majority never needs legal rights protections because by being the majority, they already have control over the use of force.
> It is exactly that they are a minority that requires their legislative protection in any democratic republic.
> The only restriction is if they harm the majority in order to protect their rights.
> And I do not think they do.
> I do not see how what people have or do in closed bathroom stalls would matter to anyone?
> 
> Third is that the problem is if male appearing people go to women's bathrooms or female appearing people go to men's bathrooms.
> Since what they actually do is private, that is irrelevant.
> It is only their appearance that matters.
> And the least problem is created if those wearing dresses and female appearance use female bathrooms, and those of male appearance use male bathrooms.
> DNA is not relevant.
> 
> For example, if this person went into a male bathroom, it would cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these people would likely be best in a male bathroom.
Click to expand...

People want to protect their innocent virginal daughters from perverts who pretend to be transexuals like Bruce Jenner. You know he doesn't have sex with men, only women.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness I don't have to worry about women who insist on equality barge into the bathroom to prove their point.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 52 I can pee in front of strangers regardless of sex.
> When I was 17 I couldn't enter a womans shower in school with
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resnic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with a person that's a man wanting to be a woman and vice versa. Knock yourself out. There are over 7.5 billion people in this world. That's too many for me to pretend I care what they all do.
> 
> But it isn't society's job to help you live out your fantasy. If you're a man you go to the men's rooms, biology and feelings are not the same thing.
> 
> Trannies can come back to the issue when they become 51% of the population of more. Once you're the majority then you can have a say. Until then it isn't everyone's else's job to make sure you're getting to realize your fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A couple of main problems.
> 
> First of all you are wrong to assume gender is identifiable or constant.
> Sure there is a single chromosome that starts the whole chain of gender, that is either XX or XY, but that it not a guarantee it ends right.
> There not only can be variations like XXY, XYY, etc., but the chromosome can be damaged, read wrong, over ridden by artificial hormones like pesticides, over ridden by a disease, etc.
> Then there are variations over time.  The sexual chromosome is supposed to dictate whether your body produces testosterone or estrogen, but your body can change, become damaged, or otherwise differentiate from what it used to be.  And when a man stops producing testosterone, they do become a woman.  Past hardware is irrelevant to that.
> This should be obvious because we do sexually change over time.
> We are not sexually motivated before puberty, but we are afterwards.
> So then clearly mental sexual attitudes or orientations can and do change.
> 
> Second is that the whole point of a democratic republic is the rights of minorities.
> The majority never needs legal rights protections because by being the majority, they already have control over the use of force.
> It is exactly that they are a minority that requires their legislative protection in any democratic republic.
> The only restriction is if they harm the majority in order to protect their rights.
> And I do not think they do.
> I do not see how what people have or do in closed bathroom stalls would matter to anyone?
> 
> Third is that the problem is if male appearing people go to women's bathrooms or female appearing people go to men's bathrooms.
> Since what they actually do is private, that is irrelevant.
> It is only their appearance that matters.
> And the least problem is created if those wearing dresses and female appearance use female bathrooms, and those of male appearance use male bathrooms.
> DNA is not relevant.
> 
> For example, if this person went into a male bathroom, it would cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these people would likely be best in a male bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People want to protect their innocent virginal daughters from perverts who pretend to be transexuals like Bruce Jenner. You know he doesn't have sex with men, only women.
Click to expand...


It's not even just "innocent, virginal daughters".  No sane woman, or man who has any women in his life, wants women to be less safe in public restrooms and changing facilities.  And as I keep pointing out, it's not even the actual "transgenders" who are the central problem; it's the fact that their strident agenda has facilities absolutely refusing to question ANYONE wandering into a women's restroom or locker room, for fear of hurting some tranny's feelings.  There have already been stories - which the media refuse to report on - of men simply sauntering into a women's restroom, bold as brass and blatantly not even remotely trying to pass as female, and harassing the women and girls in there.

And that's just the safety aspect of the unintended consequences here.  I could carry on for quite some time on all the other ways in which this is just wrong, wrong, all kinds of wrong, unfair, and downright evil.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rigby5 said:


> First of all you are wrong to assume gender is identifiable or constant.


----------



## danielpalos

Women are always welcome to ask for their even chance, with me. 









						Flip a Coin - The Official Coin Flip Generator - Coinflip.com
					

Flip a coin in our random online coinflip generator. All coin flip events are random and you can see your heads or tails stats too. Flip now!




					coinflip.com


----------

